#ubuntu-ru 2011-04-25
<sharikoff> re
 * sharikoff уже на работе
<shenmue> чот не работает юсб в вайн
<shenmue> =(
<pk> Не могу поставить дрова для Убунту Студио 10.10 я там даже центра приложений не нашел - и забыл как ран файлы запускать(
<shenmue> наверное потому что его там нет =)
<pk> а как его туда поставить?))))
<shenmue> через синаптик ставим
<XuMuK> pk, в консоле sh drova.sun
<shenmue> run
<XuMuK> или sudo drova.run
<XuMuK> смотря чо за дрова)
<shenmue> реалтек на инттел =)
<shenmue> все. я сдался. не работает юсб в вине
<pk> ахахах
<pk> )))   Дрова Сан)
<pk> japonise_Drivers_from_the_sun.run
<pk> сейчас под "старой" Убунту, и все работает  - -странно как-то___)))
<XuMuK> бывает...
<pk> а 64 битная  нормально пойдет если 3 гига оперативы?
<shenmue> блин я тут значит тут по форумам лазию.., собираю вайн с патчем на юсб.. а вышел вайн 1.4 с юсб уже
<crazymouse> sharikoff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/598526/
<pk> и как он  - поставил уже?
<shenmue> ошибся... это будет в релизе
<shenmue> щас просто собираю с патчем. гляну что получится из этого
<pk> а когда релиз?
<shenmue> ну если релизом недавно назвали 1.2
<shenmue> то ждать долго
<sharikoff> skai|offline: с днем варенья чувак
<ugarich_> всем здрасте
<ugarich_> а как заставить ярлык работать с правами рута?
<mva> ugarich_: здесь нет ярлыков
<mva> так что скажи по-русски
<ugarich_> а как же создать-ярлык приложения?
<mva> косяк перевода в русской локализации гнома
<mva> переводили вендузятники
<mva> в оригинале там "ссылка№
<mva> *"ссылка"
<ugarich_> lxde
<mva> а, ну значит переводчиков lxde
<ugarich_> ну ссылка, к терминам смысл цепляться?
<mva> хотя, в венде тоже в оригинале "ссылка" :)
<mva> ugarich_: в общем, "с правами рута" можно "заставить" выполнятся либо прописав перед названием приложения в свойствах команду "sudo", либо создав скрипт-враппер и выполня его вместо приложения
<mva> а если к терминам не цепляться, то через некоторое время вообще будет не понять о чем люди, к терминам которых не цеплялись говорят
<mva> в интернете уже итак полно таких
<Dimka> вам приходили халявные диски с убнтой?
<vladgobelen> у меня до сих пор убунту 10.04 не распакованная лежит.. На память последняя.
<ugarich_> нифига. sudo не катит - он даже пароль не спрашивает
<vladgobelen> ugarich_: gksudo
<vladgobelen> или kdesu
<mva> ugarich_: ты ничего не говорил про пароль.
<ugarich_> ни gksudo ни kdesu тоже не работают
<mva> ложь
<mva> наглая
<ugarich_> при том что в терминале sudo *скрипт* отлично отрабатывает, запрашивая пароль в терминале
<mva> ну так sudo только в терминале и спрашивает пароль
<mva> это консольная утилита
<ugarich_> а мне надо из ссылки чтобы спрашивал
<mva> а kdesu и gksu — графические морды к sudo
<vladgobelen> ugarich_: значит установи кдесу или гксудо или как там его
<mva> и у меня есть догадка, что они у тебя не установлены (ну, kdesu, как следует из названия потянет kdelibs, так что тебе нужно поставить gksu)
<Dimka> а можт тыв sudo уже залогинился?
<ugarich_> вот команда терминала рут gksu /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator - нормально работает, выводит окно с запросом пароля
<mva> ugarich_: вот сделай так же и для твоей софтины
<ugarich_> а перед шелл-скриптом gksu не работает ни в какую
<mva> _с_указанием_полного_пути_
<ugarich_> полный путь - та же фигня
<mva> а оно вообще не выполняется или просто выполняет от рута не спрашива пароль?
<vladgobelen> ugarich_: А ты какой пароль вводишь?
<ugarich_> не спрашивает пароль
<ugarich_> дабл-клик и тишина
<vladgobelen> запусти его вручную
<vladgobelen> кгсу приложение
<ugarich_> bash: gksu: команда не найдена
<vladgobelen> gksudo
<vladgobelen> попробуй
<ugarich_> bash: gksudo: команда не найдена
<vladgobelen> x11-libs/gksu всетаки так правильно, да - установи ее
<mva> ugarich_: а ты уверен, что <ugarich_> | вот команда терминала рут gksu /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator - нормально работает, выводит окно с запросом пароля
<mva> ?
<mva> ты же только что показал, что баш не находит gksu
<ugarich_> абсолютно
<mva> ls -l /usr/bin/gksu?
<vladgobelen> устанавливай давай
<mva> vladgobelen: если он у него запускает икстерм, значит стоит, скорее всего
<vladgobelen> не, это отдельный пакет
<vladgobelen>  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/770.png
<mva> что значит "нет"?
<vladgobelen> это фронтэнд для либгксу, как написано
<mva> ещё раз повторяю, у него gksu xterm запускается
<mva> значит gksu стоит
<vladgobelen> эм..
<vladgobelen> ясно
<ugarich_> о. поставил gksu пакет - заработало
<ugarich_> а рутовый терминал и без него работал
<ugarich_> вигня какая-то
<ugarich_> спасибо за помощь)
<vladgobelen> mva: Не считай пользователя умнее, чем он есть на самом деле.. Принимай факты как они есть. Если пишет "не найдено" - в первую очередь пусть установит..
<mva> :)
<xoveax> Кто-нибудь видел реализацию меню как в KDE (перелистывание к содержимому подменю) для Веб (js)?
<mva> нет
<vladgobelen> Да..
<vladgobelen> Только не помню название. Есть такое
<ferrer3> Подскажите, wine может установить любое виндовское приложение?
<vladgobelen> почти
<vladgobelen> на что не может, есть playonlinux
<vladgobelen> если не может он, есть кроссовер
<vladgobelen> все что не могут все трое вместе взятые - ждать
<mva> что плейонлинукс, что кроссовер - патченные вайны
<mva> :)
<vladgobelen> плэйонлинукс это не вайн, а надстройка над вайном. Скрипты для автоматизации
<mva> емнип, не только
<ferrer3> Подскажите, установил фубар через вайн, как сделать его, как обычный плеер?
<ferrer3> http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=54933 делал по этой инструкции
<ferrer3> sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/foobar2000 эта команда почему-то не запускает фубар (
<qwe> кто-нить до 11.04 обновлялся ?
<qwe> !!!
<ferrer3> скажите, как можно ассоциировать все звуковые файлы с фубаром, если он запущен с помощью вайн?
<sharikoff> ferrer3: она и не должна его запускать
<sharikoff> она делает файл исполняемым
<sharikoff> и нахрен те в линуксе виндовые проги
<ferrer3> хорошо, я установил программу вайном.. вопрос первый: почему фубар не появился в меню wine->programs?
<ferrer3> потому что нету нормальной замены этому плееру
<Ubuntjay> ferrer3, а чего за плеер?
<sharikoff> а чо ты ожидал? все красиво и здорово? =)
<ferrer3> foobar2000
<sharikoff> аэро и все дела?
<sharikoff> я када у меня линь стоял юзал амарок
<ferrer3> sharikoff, тут не в красоте дело, а в том, что плееры не могут некоторые функции делать...
<sharikoff> какие?
<ferrer3> например встроенная громкость внизу, или маленькие шрифты...
<sharikoff> главная функция плейера -играит песняки
<sharikoff> *играть
<ferrer3> да
<ferrer3> дедбиф не поддерживает m3u
<sharikoff> и поодерживать кучу форматов
<ferrer3> дедбиф пожалуй лучше всего похож на фубар, но он не поддерживает плейлисты...
<sharikoff> http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=2977712&group_id=272657&atid=1159089
<sharikoff> это не про то?
<ferrer3> у дедбифа плохо настраивается интерфейс (
<sharikoff> http://ubuntu.onego.ru/notes/5-legkovesnyx-audioproigryvatelej/
<ferrer3> sharikoff так не подскажешь, как можно привязать мп3 к фубару (который через вайн), чтобы по двойному клику он открывался и проигрывалсяя?
<sharikoff> нет
<sharikoff> я не знаю
<sharikoff> у меня нету вайна
<sharikoff> у меня даже иксов нету не тех линуксах что у меня
<sharikoff> ибо они все на серверах
<ferrer3> я могу по двойному клику добавить в прогу, но как его автоматически запустить (
<Ubuntjay> ferrer3, в свойствах вкладка есть - запускать в программе
<Ubuntjay> укажи там свой плеер
<ferrer3> Ubuntjay указал, он добавляется, но не начинает воспроизводиться.
<Ubuntjay> хм...
<abadello> ferrer3 так это в самом фубаре настраивать надо
<ferrer3> ну он же под винду... я не уверен, что он может сам настроится под линукс
<Ubuntjay> ferrer3, так он, грубо говоря, под виндой и работает
<Ubuntjay> на то и вайн
<ferrer3> ну в настройках есть интерграция в шелл винду, но в линуксе она не подсвечена, поэтому средствами фубара это не сделать - не ассоциировать все аудио файлы с фубаром
<abadello> в настройках фубара есть группа playback - там гляди
<abadello> а шелл ясен перец не работает, это тебе не это, перенастрой систему из родного гуя и юзай
<Maverick> народ кто поможет??http://kubuntu.ru/node/8170
<[Green]> всем привет
<abadello> hi
<sharikoff> [Green]: q
<sharikoff> хв =)
<[Green]> sharikoff: чего в погонах? :)
<sharikoff> @deop
<sharikoff> те показалось =)
<UNIm95> народ 11,04 только с юнайти идти будет?
<UNIm95> или с гном2 тоже?
<abadello> гном2 изкаропки
<UNIm95> abadello точно? не юнайти?
<ferrer3> Скажите, как кнопке запуска установить кастомную икону?
<abadello> UNIm95 я сказал из каропки и не по дефолту. Unity тоже изкаропки, но по дефолту + если твоя карточка не тянет или без кошерных дров (короче компиз там) тогда гном 2 становится дефолтом
<abadello> ferrer3 ubuntu tweak
<ferrer3> Подскажите, как всё таки поменять иконку у кнопки запуска (или у файла). В твике не могу найти.
<Trueman> Ребят 3 дня до релиза!
<inkvizitor68sl> нафиг такие релизы )
<nAgoHaK> inkvizitor68sl: а что с ним? сырой?
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<UNIm95> nAgoHaK хуже. он с юнайти. http://ibash.org.ru/quote.php?id=14387
<nAgoHaK> unity
<UNIm95> nAgoHaK всё тот же инки
<nAgoHaK> ну народ всегда был против нововведений))
<inkvizitor68sl> гном там есть
<inkvizitor68sl> но
<inkvizitor68sl> ведро глючное
<inkvizitor68sl> ноут греется
<ferrer3> Подскажите, как изменить значок кнопки запуска.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет
<NGE01> доброе утро!
<abadello> hi
<abadello>  /msg ubuntuhelp abadello
<SergeyIT> утро
<icorwi> Добрый день. Кто-нибудь сталкивался с нетбуком Lenovo S10-3c и установкой на него Ubuntu netbook. 10.04 и 10.10. Проблема наблюдается с входом в спящий режим на 10.04 (подвешивание системы) и  с некорректным выходом на 10.10 (отключение wifi модуля)
<SergeyIT> icorwi, глянь на форумах - были такие темы
<icorwi> Я смотрел и на нашем убунтовском и просто гуглил. Конкретного решения не нашел. Надеюсь, что в 11.04 будет лучше. 3 дня осталось
<Atybrc> А как можно отключить кнопку sleep на клавиатуре?
<abadello> Atybrc - отвёрткой?
<Atybrc> Ну, как вариант сгодится
<Atybrc> А кроме?
<Atybrc> В комбинациях клавиш этого нету
<Atybrc> *нет
<abadello> упрпараметры - управление питанием
<abadello> *параметры
<Atybrc> Там можно выбрать только спящий или ждущий режимы.
<Atybrc> Странно
<Atybrc> А как-нибудь еще можно?
<Atybrc> Или за отверткой идти?
<abadello> Слушай, погугли посерьёзней, мне кажется я где-то натыкался, а отвёрткой отковырни площадку замыкания и усё, внешний вид не испорчен или тупо бумажку подклей
<icorwi> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<abadello> Atybrc http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=508484
<icorwi> Есть где-нибудь информация какие нетбуки протестированы на совместимость с 11.04 ?
<SergeyIT> icorwi, никакие - 11.04 еще нет
<Atybrc> Я уже сам нашел, в редакторе конфигураций два значения поправил
<abadello> icorwi eee901 11.04b2 полёт нормальный
<icorwi> abadello мучаюсь с lenovo s10-3c. два вечера уже убил. Думаю может на 11.04 будет нормально.
<abadello> icorwi а с чем конкретно шаманишь?
<Atybrc> Но спасибо
<abadello> Atybrc обращайтесь))
<TomFarr> доброгобобрового, какой репозиторий подключить что бы установить свежий erlang R14 для sid
<TomFarr> А то R13  что у меня в системе - не подходит
<icorwi> netbook remix. на 10.10 крышку закрываешь нормально гасится компю, крышку поднимаешь - вайфай отпадает, т.е. вообще Беспроводная сеть становится серой, неактивной. На 10.04 при закрытии крышки черный экран и вешается система.
<abadello> icorwi - такая шляпа у меня была на LMDE, ушел обратно на UNR - всё нормуль, поэтому сильно не разбирался
<SergeyIT> icorwi, а гугль что говорит?
<shenmue> ку
<shenmue> гуголь всегда говорит правду
<abadello> *гуголь всегда говорит правду
<abadello> гуголь глаголит истину
<SergeyIT> гугль говорит только тому, кто хочет услышать
<shenmue> http://wiki.winehq.org/USB последнее разобрать не могу. где регистрация в реестре.
<shenmue> блин столько сделать и ступить на последнем шаге =(
<SergeyIT> shenmue, а что непонятно?
<shenmue> ща
<shenmue> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<shenmue> http://paste.pro/1527744 вывод lsusb -v. и как я понял вводить нужно HardwareID и driver_name. в первом почему то hex , driver_name не понимаю где взять
<shenmue> да и права сбрасываются. при подключению права только у рута. а нужно юзеру. даю себе права. отключаю и включаю. и снова владелец рут
<shenmue> там если бы конкретный пример был бы а не экземпле. вайн с патчем собран и поставлен только нигде опций нет насчет юсб. обычно на форумах пишут it works без копания в реестре.
<artddss> всем привет
<artddss> как в 11.04 добавить панель?
<artddss> а то один рабочий стол
<doc24> привет
<artddss> хм
<TomFarr> Кто нибудь erlyvideo на уби10.04 запустил?
<abadello> народ, кто знает как глобалменю аплет из 11.04 воткнуть в 10,10, а то global-menu firefox не держит
<shenmue> подожди 3 дня =)
<abadello> shenmue шутку понял
<doc24> и будет релиз?)
<AndreX> ага
<shenmue> убрал бы меню вообще
<abadello> совсем?
<shenmue> ну в фф можно меню скрыть?
<abadello> сначала меню убрать, потом хоткеи пронастроить, затем fluxbox, gentoo, удаление иксов, консольный десктоп, ядро руками....
<AndreX> хы
<abadello> *ну в фф можно меню скрыть?* - не наш метод, не кошерно
<AndreX> ну значит жди 11.4
 * shenmue скрыл меню  в опере и доволен
<abadello> да я рабочую тачку обновлять пока не хочу, первый месяц точно
<abadello> дома уже бету вкорячил
<doc24> не - пока не выйдет релиз - никаких бэт)
<Lynk> Всех приветствую. Вопрос немного нестандартный но создавать тему на форуме будет еще глупее. Может кто нибудь мне сказать существует ли IRC-чат по ОС Android? (ну или хотя бы Jabber-чат)
<Ron_> да
<Ron_> Xabber
<Ron_> в маркете поищи
<AndreX> #android
<rapidsp> а кто знает как называется дополнение для вставки заметок как в опере?
<rapidsp> для ФФ
<Ron_> а как в опере?
<shenmue> в опере - выделил и пкм- сохранит в заметки
<shenmue> заметки на серваке хранятся
<Ron_> хз, по слову notes ищите в плагинах там их куча
<planetic`> ubuntu 10.10 внезапно перестала пускать меня в Gnome, хотя в консоле аутентифицирует нормально, сижу вот как дурак в консольном IRC... У кого нибудь была такая проблема?
<shenmue> startx набери
<rapidsp> то то и оно что куча
<Ron_> rapidsp ~ https://addons.mozilla.org/ru/firefox/addon/quickfox-notes/
<Ron_> синхронизируется вместе с закладками
<rapidsp> Ron_: вроде не то...
<planetic`> shenmue: Иксы то запущены...? В чем кстати может быть проблема?
<rapidsp> скорее всего Clippings.... ща попробуем
<shenmue> если были бы запущенны ты бы сидел в гноме
<planetic`> Хочется починить иксы не перезапуская
<planetic`> Не иксы запущены просто приглашение то графическое. А не в гноме я потому что набрал контрол альт ф1, и кстати емаксклиент работает, а сервер в иксах бал запущен... Ладно пойду таки иксы ребутну.
<planetic`> Server is already active for display 0
<Ubuntjay> planetic`, сtrl+alt+f7?
<shenmue> может быть и ф8
<planetic`> да знаю я, уже иксы рестартнул вместо поработали чуть чуть и рисуют бред, может дрова к видюхе сломались...
<planetic`> при завершении сеанса вручную тоже та же фигня. Короче у меня граффическое приглашение в систему поломалось. Какие логи можно посмотреть и куда их потом кинуть?
<planetic`> по умолчанию при входе в систему у меня приглашение в систему не выводится комп блокируется только при простое. При возвращении из терминала в графическую оболочку экран показывает абстрактные узоры... Какой пакет гнома отвечает за графическое пригл
<Ubuntjay>  planetic`, может быть - GNOME Display Manager - gdm?
<Ubuntjay> gdm provides the equivalent of a "login:" prompt for X displays- it
<Ubuntjay> pops up a login window and starts an X session.
<XuMuK> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/control-totem-by-clapping-no-seriously/
<XuMuK> видели приколюху?))*
<Ubuntjay> XuMuK, забавно, щас сделал себе)
<Ubuntjay> работает)
<Ubuntjay> вот бы на vlc так замутить
<Snoopik> Всем добрый вечер!
<AndreX> Snoopik: ку, что сломал?
<Snoopik> AndreX: ??)
<Snoopik> Пока ничего)
<AndreX> :)
<Snoopik> Ищу чем прооперировать музыку. Надо выдрать кусок песни на звонок на тел))) пока на Freecycle остановился
<SergeyIT> Snoopik, подставь телефон к колонке и запиши
<AndreX> SergeyIT: оригинально ))
<TomFarr> ffmpeg требует какие то параметры кодека при вводе комманды ffmpeg -r 5 -f m4v -i http://127.0.0.1:8090/feed1.ffm что ему сказать?
<Snoopik> SergeyIT: И тебе добрый вечер =)) пасиб за совет)) хД
<SergeyIT> AndreX, звуковая волна в кодеках не нуждается )
<AndreX> xD
<GuestArbaiter> Audacity - наше все)))
<Snoopik> Зато я нуждаюсь в отрезке песни на тел))))
<vladgobelen> Аудасити - наше фсио (с)
<vladgobelen> Snoopik: Лучше пока не видел.
<Snoopik> vladgobelen: Да поставил уже) щас буду оперировать
<elanc> правильно я понимаю, что играя в windows-игры используя wine я теряю в производительности по сравнению, если бы я играл из-под windows?
<vladgobelen> elanc: Смотря в чем.
<vladgobelen> elanc: В том же вов или крайзис два ты получаешь больше фпс и меньше пинга
<elanc> ну у меня преимущественно FPS, типа BF2, BF2142, CS1.6..
<elanc> в особенности беспокоит совместимость со STEAM..
<vladgobelen> бф хз, у меня он так ине пошел, а вот вэльвовские пойдут идеально
<vladgobelen> Вэльв, близзард - с ними проблем нет никогда.
<Sergey_IT> игры - зло
<vladgobelen> Ничего подобного.
<vladgobelen> Игры - игры.
<elanc> ясно.. короче, все выяснится в процессе эксплуатации..
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/805.png http://enotstvo.selfip.org/806.png
<vladgobelen> elanc: Проблемы могут быть с установкой. Они обычно решаются вайнтриксом, плэйонлинуксом и кроссовером
<vladgobelen> Кстати, я нашел сервер линейки С1 ^^ - присоединяйтесь)
<abadello> elanc - нексиз, вешнот и вормукс
<elanc> ладно.. загрузился сегодня купленный Portal 2.. пойду пробывать новое приобретение.. =)
<vladgobelen> abadello: тремулус, хедгеварс, варсоу
<vladgobelen> ммм.. а портал бы я прошел..
<abadello> vladgobelen: невербалл и месяц из жизни )))
<vladgobelen> abadello: линейка у меня 5 лет отобрала) И сейчас напоминает о себе своим злобным оскалом
<abadello> vladgobelen а у меня семья, машина и хорошая работа )))
<abadello> я проскочил
<vladgobelen> abadello: А у меня своя фирма с оборотом 3кк в месяц :Ъ
<abadello> как скажешь
<ferrer3> Добрый день, скажите как поменять значок кнопки запуска в ГНОМе?
<abadello> не хочу повторяться но UbuntuTweak?
<ferrer3> нету там, по крайней мере я не нашёл...
<abadello> Раздел рабочий стол, настройки gnome  - >  нажмите эту кнопку для изменения изображения логотипа
<abadello> тщательнее искать надо
<Gordio> Дня, Товарищи!
<abadello> 11.04 страсть как виснет
<Gordio> abadello, еще же не вышел
<ferrer3> Прощу прощения, что такое *для изменения изображения логотипа*?
<abadello> beta2 естественно
<ferrer3> Мне нужно поменять одну иконку, а не все...
 * Gordio не может дождаться выхода 11.04 каких то 3 дня еще...
<[v-8]_jupiter> abadello: ты обновлял? или ставил ?
<abadello> ferrer3: строчка там есть такая
<ferrer3> abadello, я просто не понимаю, правильно ли вы меня поняли... Я создал на рабочем столе кнопку запуска, мне нужно изменить её значёк...
<vladgobelen> ferrer3: в свойствах смотри
<ferrer3> в свойствах не меняется... смотрел
<abadello> ***Gordio: хотел меню, поставил юнити, юнити похоронил систему, ну ладно думаю поставлю бету, в конце концов не 10,10 ставить же... ))
<ferrer3> там какие-то эскизы, но это не то
<ferrer3> то есть эмблемы*
<Gordio> abadello, эээ, а я вот только ради пощупать юнити и думаю про бунту. Если падает - очень плохо :(
<Gordio> Хотя пождем релиза, там яснее будет.
<Gordio> ferrer3, эмблемы это как бы метки
<ferrer3> да, в свойствах нельзя изменить значок кнопки запуска, можно поменять только эмблемы
<Gordio> ferrer3, а в поисковике ответа нету?
<ferrer3> пробовал, ну ещё поищу, если вы не знаете (
<ferrer3> Не меняется иконка, нашёл на форуме совет кликнуть правой кнопкой.. бла бла.. нету в контекстном меню такого.
<Snoopik> Хмм, после операции с файлом в audauda
<Snoopik> audasity
<Snoopik> начало все шипеть
<Snoopik> Тихий звук, шипение, 128 kbp/s
<Snoopik> или как там обозначается
<SergeyIT> Snoopik:, значит сломал
<Jeck00> are you russian?
<AndreX> да
<ferrer3> Это пипец товарищи, надо нажать свойства а потом на саму иконку пружинки.. До этого можно интуитивно догадаться?
<skai> @voice ferrer3
<Gordio> ferrer3, я так и догадался
<skai> Jeck00: тебя питерский адрес выдает.
<Gordio> skai, злюка
<skai> Gordio: дык я для профилактики.а то сча он разойдетя в гневе.и сам же будет не рад бану
<ferrer3> Скажите, а как поменять иконку всех mp3 файлов?
<AndreX> skai: кубунту-ру сюда прилинковали )
<skai> AndreX: кто?
<Trueman> 3  дня до релиза!
<AndreX> jussi, потому что он пока не робит
<AndreX> а люд туда прёт
<Gordio> Trueman, дадада. Пойду спать, время быстрее прийдет ;Ъ
<Jeck00> òàê ÿ ïîòîìó è ñïðàøèâàþ :)
<ubuntuhelp> Jeck00! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<AndreX> skai: [raiden] ещё хотел вчера поговорить с вами о нём
<skai> AndreX: о ком?ты конкретно можешь или у тебя неявные переменные доминируют в генокоде?
<AndreX> skai: о кубунту-ру )
<skai> AndreX: точно неявные переменные доминируют.что он о кубунту ру хотел сказать то?:)
<AndreX> точно незнаю толи комута из вас там опом быть или ваще закрыть его за ненадобностью
<skai> закрыть.я ваще думал его нет
<skai> тут про системы на базе убунту
<skai> то есть убу кубу хубу лубу и прочие бубу
<skai> нафиг плодить сущности
<AndreX> угу
<skai> тут кедерастов хватает
 * mva кедераст
 * mva правда, гентушник
<KOPEIII> Здравствуйте! У меня проблема, мой компьютер стал подключать mp3-плеер только для чтения, как это можно исправить?
<mva> какая там fs?
<KOPEIII> fat32
<skai> AndreX: видишь?у нас даже гентушники есть
<KOPEIII> mva, fat32
<KOPEIII> Здравствуйте! У меня проблема, мой компьютер стал подключать mp3-плеер только для чтения, как это можно исправить?
<skai> !ask | KOPEIII
<ubuntuhelp> KOPEIII: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<skai> во перых
<KOPEIII> gjyzk
<KOPEIII> понял
<skai> во вторых - скорее всего память начала деградировать и контроллер врубил редим только для чтения.и твоего китайца уже не спасти.проверить это просто.man mount и читай, как перемонтировать в режиме rw. если не поможет - выбрасывай
<KOPEIII> skai, я плеер только вчера купил) можете доступным языком объяснить что надо прописать если у меня он sdb
<xoveax> При открытии файла -> Открыть в программе -> Другое приложение.. Появляется список, но проблема в том, что некоторые программы дублируются.. как избавиться от дубликатов??
<skai> KOPEIII: man mount же:) я тут лежу на диване с ноутом на пузе и мне лень
<AndreX> mount -t vfat -o rw /dev/sdX /mnt/
<KOPEIII> skai, хотябы подскажите mount /dev/sdb /media/TEXET (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev) так или не так?
<KOPEIII> AndreX, Спасибо
<gridis> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<xoveax> где хранится список программ который используется в "Открыть в программе->Другие программы.." ?
<AndreX>  где хранится список программ который используется в "Открыть в программе->Другие                    x De_Abler
<mva> где-то в ~/.local ;)
<AndreX> извените
<mva> AndreX: ни за что :)
<mva> потому, ты не вЕноват, а вИноват :)
<AndreX> ага
<mva> *потому, что *
<skai> mva: http://www.gramma.ru/RUS/?id=13.31
<skai> mva: в твоем случае скорее всего без ЗПТ
<mva> ну, с того времени, как я учился - правила могли поменяться, да
 * mva граммар наци старой закалки
<mva> а вообще, с пунктуацией у меня всегда была бида
 * mva имеет врождённое орфографическое чутьё, но на пунктуацию его не хватило
<skai> mva: нет слова "бида". если "бида бида бида" или "беда". но нет слова "бида" в единственном числе
<skai> *есть
<shenmue> mva как прально: у рыбей нет зубей или у рыбов нет зубов?
<mva> :)
<mva> у рыбьёв нет зубьёв, ага
<mva> знаем мы эти ваши прапорщицкие анекдоты :)
<xoveax> Ты к щуке в рот заглядывал?
<mva> я тебе открою секрет, но зубы есть не только у щуки
<skai> пираньи
<mva> а ещё у щуки есть не только зубы. Она и хвостом может спокойно леску средней толщины перерезать
<skai> кильки
<skai> стая килек может обглодать до косточек случайно зашедшую на водопой кошку
<xoveax> 0_о
<ferrer3> Вопрос такой, как в Убунту реализованы иконки для разных типов аудиофайлов? Неужели для флака, мп3 и м3у будет всегда одинаковая иконка?
<mva> >_<'
<mva> facepalm
<mva> это не в убунту
<mva> это зависит от DE
<skai> facepalm
<skai> это зависит от настроек в mime
<Deck`> на любой ли  wifi карте можно быть точкой доступа?
<ferrer3> я так понял, что mimetypes появляется только если установить кастомный пак для иконок? я скачал самый популярный - там похоже один тип иконок для всех файлов
<mva> skai: я как раз искал ссылку где лежать mime-файлы, чтоб дать ему, но от DE зависит не в меньшей степени
<mva> ferrer3: 1) нет, 2) ссзб
<skai> mva: скорее думаю от фм
<shenmue> =)
<sharikoff> skai: с днем варенья
<skai> sharikoff: спасибо:)
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> старею я
<skai> молодость проходит мимо
<mva> Deck`: нет, не на любой. Это зависит в большей степени от драйверов. Хотя некоторые и с блобными дровами не умеют, хотя никаких причин тому не наблюдается, казалось бы :)
<sharikoff> расти большой не будь лапшой =)
<skai> я стар...я очень стар....я просто супер стар:)
<shenmue> синаптик по сути гуишный апт-гет?
<skai> не совсем
<skai> но идея верна
<skai> ъон скорее гуишный апт
<skai> так же как апт-гет - консольный апт
<skai> и аптитюд - нкурсесный апт
<shenmue> я поставил галку не ставить рекоменд. пакеты в синаптике. просто любопытно это в консоли повлияет как то
<skai> нет
<skai> настройки синаптика и апта отличаются
<shenmue> лана.. аптитуд лучше
<skai>  --no-install-recommends
<Deck`> хм, извините за беспокойство, оказывается все просто настраивалось.
<skai> в апт гете ключ
<Atybrc> А можно как-нибудь настроить автозапуск приложения требующего права root'а?
<shenmue> да
<shenmue> в /etc/rc.local перед exit пишем команду на запуск
<Atybrc> Как?
<skai> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/russia/6190800
<shenmue> а что за программа?
<Atybrc> файрвол
<Atybrc> Спасибо, сделал.
<Atybrc> Там же не надо было точку с запятой ставить?
<shenmue> нет
<Atybrc> Ну тогда я все правильно сделал
<shenmue> а что за фаервол?
<Atybrc> firestarter
<Atybrc> скачал первый попавшийся
<Atybrc> что бы была
<Atybrc> *был
<Atybrc> Кстати, а 11,04 во сколько выйдет?
<vladgobelen> тысяч в 150-300 нервных клеток..
<Atybrc> хе
<Atybrc> А по времени?
<Atybrc> Дай угадаю
<Atybrc> Месяца в два настройки?
<Atybrc> Серьезно
<Atybrc> Во сколько?
<nikonorr> дай угадаю, в 11часов 04 минуты ))
<vladgobelen> а еще через 56 минут она превратится в тыкву
<nikonorr> в 10.04 она у многих превратиться может через 56 минут
<Atybrc> Хех
<Atybrc> Я просто думал в полночь там может
<shenmue> а ты дуумаешь что у тебя полночь только будет?
<nikonorr> пока во второй бете у меня раздражение в одном. Не всегда выключается с кнопки выключить, и иногда наметртво виснет при выходе из консоли. В остльном все пашет без замечаний.
<Atybrc> По гринвичу, например
<NGE01> народ в чём может быть проблема..... не получаеть сделать загрузачную флешку с семеркой, образ я монтировал и копировал на флеху(заранее отформатированную в нтфс и с меткой загрузачный)
<Atybrc> А почему ты спрашиваешь j, этом здесь?
<shenmue> ну а где еще как ни в мебельном хлеб покупать?
<Atybrc> В мясном
<Atybrc> Шансы есть, но маленькие
<shenmue> я проверю
<Atybrc> У нас есть мясной магазин, в нем продают все
<AndreX> !op | NGE01
<ubuntuhelp> NGE01: Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff, nAgoHaK
<skai> NGE01: тебеб на винфак идти
<skai> AndreX: послать на винфак мог и сам
<inkvizitor68sl> а?
<AndreX> skai: извиняюсь
<KOPEIII> Здравствуйте! Подскажите пожалуйста как сменить кодировку в gedit'e чтобы можно было просматривать txt файлы созданные в windiws?
<inkvizitor68sl> поставить mousepad
<NGE01> потому что делаю из под линя и не для себя не могу понять почему ни как не придаёться флаг boot
<DLobanov> В кде 4,5 когда наводишь на папку (в виджете Просмотр папки) появлалось ее содержимое, В кде 4,6 этого нет. Как исправить?
<shenmue> KOPEIII http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/смена_кодировки_в_gedit
<inkvizitor68sl> KOPEIII: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=gedit+cp1251
 * shenmue думает что зря тратит время на написание мануалов и FAQ'ов
<ferrer3> Скажите пожалуйста, у меня написано, что для файловой системы свободно 10 гигов.. Хотя убунту стоит на диске в 150 гигов, я собственно чего-то не понимаю, как так может быть?
<KOPEIII> shenmue, благодарю
 * AndreX чёто я туплю, сегодня
<shenmue> ferrer3 она стоит на нескольких разделах
<shenmue> и ты видишь свободное место в корневом наверное. а пройди теперь в хоум
<NGE01> ferrer3: df -h в консоли и сам всё поймёшь
<AndreX> NGE01: http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/74988/
<Atybrc> Кстати, при установке, я на отдельный раздел смонтировал не /home а /users.
<Atybrc> Это плохо?
<DLobanov> В кде 4,5 когда наводишь на папку (в виджете Просмотр папки) появлалось ее содержимое, В кде 4,6 этого нет. Как исправить?
<NGE01> AndreX: в том то и проблема что почему-то не помогает)))))
<AndreX> Atybrc: может /usr ?
<ferrer3> dev/sda1             118G   18G  100G  15% /host я так понимаю это оно, почему-то использовано 100гигов
<Atybrc> да нет
<Atybrc> именно /users
<AndreX> а это там откуда ?
<numberto> при попытки добавить твитте аккаунт в гвиббер получаю "Peer failed to perform TLS handshake"  (ubuntu 11.04 - хотя урен что это не имеет значения) - первый раз пользуюсь гвиббером. Может где что ни так настроено
<AndreX> NGE01: ну незнаю я тогда чё ещё тебе посоветовать (
<shenmue> numberto переведи на русски что там написанно
<shenmue> й*
<AndreX> NGE01: http://ubuntism.ru/2010/12/windows7-boot-flash/ если конечто не одно и тоже
<Anonimus> Всем хай! Ребят, взываю к помощи: Conky при автозапуске рендерится поверх всех окон. запускаю со скрипта #!/bin/bash sleep 10 conky
<skai> Anonimus: 30-60 ставь слипа
<skai> 1- = мало
<NGE01> AndreX: тоже самое что и предыдущее просто другое ПО для монтирования
<Anonimus> skai у меня раньше нормально было с такими параметрами замечал иногда слетало а с недавних пор после каждой перезагрузки стало
<NGE01> AndreX: ладно буду искать косяк дальше
<numberto> shenmue: я не знаю как точно перевести. Насколько я понял клиент не смог пожать руку серверу :D
<AndreX> NGE01: а флаг загрузочный у флешки есть?
<numberto> (извени не силен в переводе, как и в русском техническом)
<KiberGluk> всем доброго времени суток)
<shenmue> numberto вообще там шифрование если есть то откл либо вкл
<NGE01> AndreX: есть конечно
<DLobanov> В кде 4,5 когда наводишь на папку (в виджете Просмотр папки) появлалось ее содержимое, В кде 4,6 этого нет. Как исправить?
<shenmue> и еще раз
<AndreX> NGE01: dd if=w7.iso of=/dev/sdx а так
<AndreX> вместо моунта и cp
<KiberGluk> народ, может кто-то посоветовать какую лучше взять модель ноутбука под убунту 10.04 или 10.10?
<KiberGluk> требуемые характеристики: 3гб озу, Nvidia видеокарта 512-1024Мб, hdd на 250-500Гб
<KiberGluk> =[
<ferrer3> сони не бери, со встроенной видяхой... дров не найдёшь.
<KiberGluk> я хотел взять http://www.shop-123.ru/product_by_id/2309707
<KiberGluk> только прочел, что под AMD Mobility Radeon HD6370 нет нормальных дров и она не заводится
<ferrer3> тут конечно, вопрос щекотливый... но ноуты фирм АСУС и Сони на голову выше остальных, особенно всяких Леново и ХП.. хотя бы за счёт проверенных комплектующих
<KiberGluk> асус выше hp?
<KiberGluk> о как
<ferrer3> ну они хотя бы не так часто ломаются
<NGE01> AndreX: а вот про это я чего-то позабыл.... спс....
<ferrer3> Скажите, можно ли перелопатить всю файловую систему? Так как я ставил Убунту через винду, то у меня файловая система нтфс, кроме того раздел под линукс стоит на одном жёстком диске с виндой (в винде это было как два разных) диска... Можно ли
<ferrer3> переформатировать раздел под Убунту с сохранением всех настроек?
<Jeck00> какой дистриб выбрать на старый ноут Асус L54T? RAM 2 GB
<Jeck00> убунту или кубунту? какой легче?
<shenmue> лубунту
<Jeck00> в чем её преимущество?
<shenmue> легкость + сокрость
<shenmue> скорость*
<Jeck00> на ubuntu.ru её точно нет
<shenmue> оффициально она еще не выходит
<shenmue> а так она есть
<Jeck00> shenmue: ?
<shenmue> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/105896/
<Jeck00> то есть нет нового релиза?
<shenmue> 10.10 это релиз
<Jeck00> о, хабр восстановился :)
<nikonorr> подскажите когда завис юнити , в консоли sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart загружает гном, а как нужно чтобы опять юнити загрузилась ?
<Jeck00> shenmue: а она с виртуалкой подружится?
<shenmue> да
<shenmue> nikonorr поставь хоткеи на ребут иксов
<Jeck00> shenmue: У виртуалбокс 4.04
<nikonorr> так все висит
<shenmue> Jeck00 рад за тебя
<rapidsp> nikonorr: выйти из гнома, зайти в юнити и снова выйти, чтобы настройки сохранились
<rapidsp> как то так :)
<nikonorr> а то я боюсь еще раз перегружусь в гнома и забью на юнити
<Jeck00> sharikoff: ставил потестить убунту 10.10. выдает ошибку в биосе. ни у кого такого не было?
<Jeck00> сорри
<nikonorr> да сто раз,восстановление груба 2 , одевай свитер и вперед , консоль зовет
<Jeck00> nikonorr: я ставил в виртуалке
<nikonorr> ааа , там про виртуал выше )) понял я вверх не читал
<Jeck00> причем работает вроде нормально и в сеть ходит
<edevyatkin> доброго времени суток всем. кто-нибудь пытался удалить юнити и поставить третий гном в natty?
<Jeck00> а shared folder никак не присоединяются. все команды перебрал и на форуме ubuntu.ru искал
<rapidsp> edevyatkin: а зачем удалять? он и так встанет
<edevyatkin> rapidsp: прямо встанет без проблем?
<rapidsp> edevyatkin: у меня нормально встал
<rapidsp> другое дело, функциональность и настраиваемость...
<edevyatkin> а откуда устанавливали? с ppa ланчпада?
<rapidsp> да
<nikonorr> вот я сделал чтобы в трее были значки скайпа, пиджина , оперы и тд. Хотя их там быть не должно. Подозрение что значок оперы разваливает иногда юнити, он не всегда правильно отражается. Как теперь вернуть умолчание, без значков
<edevyatkin> ладно, я уж думал вообще проблематично.. попробую на виртуалке
<nikonorr> или gxneur теперь когда появляется в трее , иногда панель становится прозрачной. нафига я их вернул , риторический вопрос
<Atybrc> Кстати, у меня в грубе откуда-то появилась копия убунту.
<Atybrc> НЕ подскажете из-за чего такое может быть?
<Jeck00> ребята ну киньте хоть ссылку на нормальную инструкцию, как примонтировать общую папку
<edevyatkin> Jeck00: общую папку чью? винды?
<nolka> !бухать
<Atybrc> А где находится конфиг груба? Я забыл
<nolka> у тебя какой груб?
<nolka> версия?
<Jeck00> edevyatkin: хост=Win XP,  гость  = убунту
<Atybrc> у которого файл conf называется
<Atybrc> Это же 2?
<edevyatkin> Atybrc: в /etc/grub
<nolka> по-моему груб2 не позволяет напрямую конфиги редактировать
<nolka> там какая то программка есть
<shenmue> !grub2
<ubuntuhelp> grub2 is <reoly> Это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Вся информация тут: http://goo.gl/gR60c см. также !grub-splash
<Jeck00> edevyatkin: надо расшарить папку винды, чтобы убунту её видела
<edevyatkin> grub.d точнее
<edevyatkin> ставишь самбу - sudo apt-get install samba. дальше в Сети должен увидеть комп виндовый, ну а в нем папку расшаренную
<Atybrc> Ну да, я понял
<Atybrc> В etc зашел, а папку не увидал
<Jeck00> edevyatkin: то есть эту команду ввести в терминале и всё?
<nikonorr> в /etc/default/grub там еще редактировать можно кое чего
<Atybrc> Как раз там
<edevyatkin> nikonorr: да, там
<edevyatkin> промахнулся
<edevyatkin> Jeck00: ну вообще да.
<Jeck00> edevyatkin: спасибо попробую :)
<edevyatkin> Jeck00: не за что)
<nikonorr> /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Atybrc> О, понял, видимо обновление ядра поставил, поэтому вторая появилась
<nikonorr> ну это конечно, теперь старое снеси, я с помощью ubuntu-tweak обычно это делаю, там быстрее искать не надо
<edevyatkin> Atybrc: так и есть. рано или поздно и третья появится..)
<nikonorr> хотя лучше не спешить, вдруг еще назад захочется ))
<edevyatkin> nikonorr: я обычно пакеты с ядром лишние удаляю и оно само update-grub запускает
<edevyatkin> и диск чище и записей нет
<nikonorr> ну да или так. Я в ubuntu-tweak очистку диска выбираю и там Очистить кэш, удалить ядра, и тд и п. Аналогичный случай
<nikonorr> кажется лишнего ничего не удаляет
<nikonorr> только тот путь не тру, во-первых просто, во-вторых похоже на виндоузззз , CCleaner ))
<Atybrc> кстати, в твике надеюсь только ненужные ядра показывает?
<Atybrc> А то случайно удалю текущее
<Atybrc> =-O
<nikonorr> не, там только старое все показывает. Если только после обновления которое просит перезагрузки не перезагрузиться а сразу все удалять то удалится и обновление . Это уже у меня такое было когда -то ))
<edevyatkin> nikonorr: да, удобная вещь. как раз надо добавить ppa, напомнило...
<Atybrc> Спасибо за подсказку
<Atybrc> Уже очистил
<Atybrc> Сейчас перезагружусь
<shenmue> удачи
<nikonorr> вот я чего вспомнил. Почему то ppa Medibuntu я добавил а оно показывается только в синаптике, а в твике его нет
<Atybrc> Если через полчаса меня не будет - я превратился в виндузятника
<edevyatkin> я обычно оставляю одно ядро резервное, мало ли что
<edevyatkin> Atybrc: какой ужас))
<nikonorr> в центре приложений есть медибунту, галка стоит, а в твике нет, и приложений его не видно
<He3Hauka> всем привет! подскажите как мне объеденить разделы? http://img.bagem.lv/images/237688395.png
<edevyatkin> nikonorr:  твик берет список репозиториев откуда то у себя. возможно там нет медиабунту
<shenmue> nikonorr твик стороняя программа
<He3Hauka> я хотел бы иметь рутовый отдельно ...разумеется своп тоже отдельно и  отдельно home
<nikonorr> ну на 10.10 медибунту тоже не было, после ручного добавления все приложения появились , гуглоземля там, адобе, опера и тд и тп
<Atybrc> Я жив
<nikonorr> скайп )) тоже .
<Atybrc> А как memory test убрать из списка?
<edevyatkin> nikonorr: не, это логично, что появились. просто в твике свой список репозиториев, которые можно подключить. а что руками добавил - откудаж знать об этом твику) ну разве что в редакторе сурс лист
<edevyatkin>  Atybrc: а чем мешает?)
<nikonorr> нене, по той же технологии добавлял как и на 10.10 . Только на 11.04 не сработало это
<nikonorr> http://ubuntual.com/репозитории-medibuntu-для-ubuntu-10-10/
<edevyatkin> nikonorr: вообще я список файлов в медибунту посмотрел, что-то не впечатлило. гуглоземлю пришлось ставить из деба с офф сайта. собственно, ради нее и хотел добавлять
<nikonorr> вот тут я брал рецепт
<nikonorr> да я тоже так все поставил без этого медибунту , с сайтов родных все работает
<shenmue> наверное потому что многие репы для новой ос сразу будут не доступны
<shenmue> а надо ждать пока появится
<edevyatkin> shenmue: ну это да, версии пакетов не сразу появляются
<Atybrc> А если делать grub2live usb флешку всю ему отдавать?
<nikonorr> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"  вот команда добавляет в трей отображение программ. А как сделать чтоб не отображались опять , как было? Хочу проверить от этого у меня панель иногда разваливается или нет
<nikonorr> на дефолт бы сбросить юнити мою
<nikonorr> погоду добавил , она не косячит. а вот некоторые проги некорректно там себя ведут
<edevyatkin> может none вместо all
<edevyatkin> но вообще надо смотреть документацию
<edevyatkin> а то выполнишь команду)
<nikonorr> да , это надо аккуратно.   Как я понял в юнити вобще не хотят чтобы в верхней панели были иконки программ, они должны бы в вертикальной , но там функций мало, могли бы сделать чтоб они сворачивались туда.
<Atybrc> А если делать grub2live usb флешку всю ему отдавать?
<nikonorr> а так непонятно, как управлять тем же скайпом , иконки которого нигде нет, даже закрыть то проблема
<edevyatkin> nikonorr: это после этой команды нигде нет? она все иконки в левую панель запихивает?
<nikonorr> не, эта команда наоборот в верхней панели разрешает иконкам как в старом гноме работать
<Jeck00> edevyatkin: ввёл команду. просит подтверждения, жму Enter.  а в ответ вот http://goo.gl/IHkM9 . Что делать?
<edevyatkin> nikonorr: аа, я думал наоборот. а чем левая панель не нравится?  очень удобно, на мой взгляд. я уже за винду когда сажусь по привычке курсор влево веду
<nikonorr> это да, а вот например запустил я скайп и не свернул а закрыл по привычке окно. если в трее иконка - проблемы нет, а если иконки нет, как дальше то управлять, Из левой запустится второй скайп, а не то первое окно
<edevyatkin> Jeck00: странно как-то. попробуй sudo apt-get install -f
<edevyatkin> может просто сеть лаганула
<Jeck00> edevyatkin: вряд ли сеть с вами- то чатюсь как то ;)
<edevyatkin> nikonorr: а скайп не показывает иконку справа вверху? на юнити скайп не ставил, интересно
<edevyatkin> Jeck00: ну мы же не security.ubuntu.com :)
<nikonorr> никакие иконки вобще не должны появляться вверху как раньше, кроме тех которые уже там стоят.
<nikonorr> и апплеты не должны добавляться
<edevyatkin> nikonorr: все понятно. старый гном можно забывать
<nikonorr> системный монитор , погода и другие . А я открыл дорогу и они стали добавляться, но похоже с юнити ошибки какие то
<edevyatkin> nikonorr: natty вообще еще не очень стабильный, так что всякие сторонние недефолтные фичи лучше пока не трогать
<nikonorr> иногда опера открывается а ее значок ввиде красных точек, жму на них, и панель становится прозрачной. Приходится перезапускать кнопкой CompizFusion icon
<edevyatkin> хотя релиз уже в четверг, может будет большая порция апдейтов
<Aystan> привет всем.
<nikonorr> да я думаю погоняю бету, а когда финал выдет, переставлю начисто, даже хоум удалю
<edevyatkin>  Aystan: привет
<nikonorr> чтоб посмотреть как она из коробки
<edevyatkin> nikonorr: у меня обратная ситуация. только поставил вторую бету, так как убил таблицу разделов)
<Aystan> настраиваю  KVM на убунте. при выводе hvm флагов выдает что INFO: /dev/kvm does not exist
<nikonorr> да там теперь тыщи тон обновлений сейчас придут, я уже несколько раз тонны загрузил
<Sergey_IT> фанаты
<nikonorr> лучше не трогать юнити , самовольно не ломать, это уже не юнити кажется у меня. гнюнити какое то
<edevyatkin> Aystan: похоже она правда not exist, иначе бы не писал
 * Aystan копается в установленных пакетах
<edevyatkin> nikonorr: так это ж хорошо, что апдейты идут. я как вспомню первую альфу, так вообще - прогресс налицо
<Aystan> а %Channelname% уже зарелизили?
<edevyatkin> Aystan: в четверг зарелизят
<Aystan> с нескучными обоями?
<Aystan> оно таки отключено в биосе -- придется ребутаться.
<edevyatkin> Aystan: ну это, на вкус и цвет) с нескучным нарвалом, да)
<Jeck00> edevyatkin: что-то не хочет обновлять. вот что пишет http://goo.gl/14Hpx
<Aystan> я бы посоветовала не обновляться первые два месяца.
<edevyatkin> Jeck00: это мы проверили не сломали ли чего в процессе... все в порядке. попробуй еще раз самбу поставить
<Aystan> так как багов в релизе будет...
<Aystan> так, а вот  KVMумеет использвоать виртуализацию на уровне комманд процессора. а Virtual Box так не умеет случаем?
<Jeck00> edevyatkin: попробую
<edevyatkin> Aystan: мне убунта и баги это вполне совместимые вещи)
<Aystan> надеюсь они поменяют индикатор раскладки обратно на нормальный
<edevyatkin> Aystan: аппаратную в смысле? да - умеет
<edevyatkin> Aystan: на какой?
<Aystan> не, похоже KVM это несколько дургой уровень виртуализации
<edevyatkin> Aystan: а как в KVM вообще работается? не тормозит?
<Aystan> вот сижу разбираюсь
<Aystan> надо сделать виртаульную лабораторию из 5-ти машин. VirtualBoxне потянет такое
<edevyatkin> вполне, если оперативки хватит
<edevyatkin> я себе делал три под win 7 и еще под убунту сервер работала
<Jeck00> edevyatkin: попытался поставить. опять картинка как на первом скрине
<Aystan> и скольок у тебя бам машин одновременно работало?
<edevyatkin> Aystan: получается 4. каждой по 512 мегабайт дал
<Aystan> ок, ладно попробую KVM прикрутить -- тое один из вопросом по экзамену.
<edevyatkin> а по чем экзамен?
<Aystan> RHCSA RHCE
<edevyatkin> Aystan: http://red.ht/gNZGjh это?
<Aystan> да
<edevyatkin> для устройства на работу требуется?
<nikonorr> Приложения и Файлы и папки временами из левой панели исчезает . Лечится перезагрузкой компиза . За неделю пару раз было
<edevyatkin> nikonorr: у себя не замечал такого
<Jeck00> edevyatkin: мне то что делать? объясни пожалуйста )
<edevyatkin> Jeck00: что выдает, покажи
<Jeck00> edevyatkin: что и в первый раз http://goo.gl/IHkM9
<edevyatkin> Jeck00: судя по его просьбе - sudo apt-get update
<edevyatkin> а потом еще раз попробовать
<edevyatkin> стоп, он не находит security.ubuntu.com. он пингуется?
<Jeck00> а как из убунты пинговать? как в винде типа  ping www.bkbbkbk ?
<edevyatkin> да, аналогично
<Jeck00> попробую
<velessky> Всем доброй ночи.
<edevyatkin> velessky: доброй ночи
<Jeck00> edevyatkin: нашел! я по ошибке отключил кабель между убунтой в вирт.боксе и виндой, потому и не было коннекта. теперь качает :)
<edevyatkin> Jeck00: ну вот) отлично
<velessky> Это, у кого мастдай второй системой стоит?Можете в личку, что бы не палиться.Просто интересно)
<He3Hauka> ну весь канал тебе отписался в личу?
<edevyatkin> смотря как понимать - второй системой)
<Jeck00> edevyatkin: завтра попробую все установить. Спасибо за помощь )
<edevyatkin> Jeck00: пожалуйста
<He3Hauka> чо там устанавливать то? диск сунул и пошёл курить
<velessky> Ну у меня он стоит для "что бы было"=)
<Jeck00> He3Hauka: когда у тебя канал 25КВ/cек, то процесс установки затягивается))
<edevyatkin> velessky: у меня на виртуалке стоит, нужных программ под линукс нет
<velessky> А если через Вайн или Кроссовер?
<velessky> Етитькина мать. неудобно с Quasselа -.-
<edevyatkin> velessky: винда стоит в виртуалбоксе. вайн пока не нужен
<edevyatkin> через вайн флеш не пойдет
<velessky> А кросовер?Он вроде поумнее будет.
<edevyatkin> не пробовал. да и удобнее в живой системе
<shenmue> с-садюга. живую систему в бокс запихнуть... это ж надо
<velessky> Тоже верно, тоже верно.
<velessky> Ага, в клетку посадил, изверг)
<edevyatkin> shenmue: ага. ну я ей даю присосаться к инету-то, питаться то надо)
<shenmue> моя одобряе
<velessky> А я тут решил поэксперементировать, накачал осей и поставил на ВБ....11 штук и каких там только не было))только 2 не поддались, Бздя и Гента)
<Sergey_IT> извращенец
<edevyatkin> velessky: а генту почему?
<edevyatkin> pc-bsd ставил как-то тоже, работала
<velessky> Генту?А если честно - без понятия, ни одна команда не работала. кроме ребута)
<edevyatkin> даа, это самая главная команда)
<velessky> кстати, никто BolgenOS не ставил чисто для поржать7)
<edevyatkin> я ставил как-то генту "на посмотреть" по мануалу. главное аккуратно все делать, заработает
<velessky> "опасна, аднака"(с)
<Sergey_IT> velessky, за это ОС здесь банят
<edevyatkin> velessky: я нет, а вы?)
<edevyatkin> Sergey_IT: чем так плоха? можно в личку
<Sergey_IT> нет
<edevyatkin> хм, ладно
<edevyatkin> я все думаю, имелись ввиду "эти" или "эта"
<edevyatkin> все-таки канал убунты
<Antiban> Я у каноникал теперь партнер
<Sergey_IT> Antiban, чего написал?
<Antiban> Написал возьмите меня и взяли :)
<fateram> привет
<Sergey_IT> Antiban, а смысл?
<edevyatkin> fateram: привет
<fateram> как дела?
<velessky> Кстати....Всегда хотел спросить...Мне кажется. у меня начал проростать свитер.Это нормально?=)
<Antiban> Sergei буду делать убунту более удобной
<fateram> velessky, проростать?
<Sergey_IT> Antiban, так ты сначала сделай, а потом о партнерстве говори
<edevyatkin>  velessky: приростать?)
<velessky> Растет он у меня.Все гуще и гуще.Какжется уже рисунок в виде Тукса угадывается.
<Sergey_IT> velessky, а помыться не пробовал
<Antiban> Мне кажется он что то курит
<Antiban> Мне кажется он что то курит
<velessky> Ненене...Не курю.
<fateram> velessky, а что тогда?
<Antiban> Тогда это атавизм
<velessky> Спать просто хочу...А лень -.-
<fateram> wikipedia.org/wiki/Атавизм
<FreeMan_> Привет!!!
<fateram> FreeMan_, привет
<Sergey_IT> ку
<fateram> че здесь так тихо?
<Sergey_IT> так музыку включи
<FreeMan_> Фейт, сможешь подсказать мне что здесь и как? я первый раз юзаю ИРКу, и совершенно ничего не знаю о ней
<shenmue> тут как бе текст
<Antiban> Вивальди плиз
<Sergey_IT> правила почитай
<Antiban> Всем пока
<Antiban> Всем пока
<FreeMan_> правила знаю... мне больше интересно как прога эта работает....
<shenmue> скачай исходники
<Sergey_IT> FreeMan_, которая?
<FreeMan_> Smuxi
<Sergey_IT> а это что?
<FreeMan_> ну как бе клиент IRC под Ubuntu 10.10
<velessky> <FreeMan_> Ом....
<FreeMan_> <shenmue> ну это ты слишком уж в подробности вдался.... в исходниках копать
<Sergey_IT> FreeMan_, так значит и работает как клиент
<yurau> приколитесь. мой компьютер не принимает пароль sudo
<fateram> FreeMan_, какой клиент?
<FreeMan_> Smuxi
<FreeMan_> Smuxi IRC client
<fateram> хмм
<fateram> не самый популярный
<FreeMan_> Мне бы узнать, как адресовать сообщения какому-то одному человеку, и как чаты искать) больше пока ниче не интересует
<velessky> FreeMan_ Копипастой)
<shenmue> ты поставь ирц попроще и почитай о командах в ирц
<FreeMan_> velessky так?)
<shenmue> ирц-клиент
<fateram> я здесь
<FreeMan_> <shenmue> Какой посоветуешь?)))
<fateram> какая ос?
<fateram> FreeMan_, мм
<velessky> FreeMan_ Угу.)
<shenmue> никакой. я через оперу сижу и всем доволен
<fateram> ужас
<velessky> Отсь?Какая на канале Убунту может быть ось. блин?Windows. конечно.
<velessky> Ось*
<fateram> :)
<FreeMan_> fateram 10.10 убунта
<fateram> дефолтная pidgin здесь, но она совсем не для irc
<velessky> Сам с голубя..не особо радует, однако.Один плюс - все в 1 окне
<fateram> FreeMan_, популярная и хорошая xchat
<fateram> а в виндах 90% mirc
<fateram> наверное
<FreeMan_> fateram ща попробую)))
<velessky> Да не, у меня Убу..не подумай плохого)
<fateram> во всех сетях есть ирк протокол
<fateram> как можно не знать
<fateram> реллейный чат
<fateram> релейный чат
<Jeck00> сам тоже сижу через оперу, скачал квирк -- в настройках ещё не разобрался)
<fateram> какие там настройки, сервер и порт
<shenmue> кодировка
<FreeMan_> Челы, я только дня 4 как бубунту положил, до этого была винда... Чесслово, понял, что винда ацтой
<Sergey_IT> а прозрачность, звуки, темы...?
<fateram> sharikoff, говорю же, порт
<shenmue> плюшки, няшки, свистоперделки?
<fateram> ага :)
<Sergey_IT> FreeMan_, а я за 20 лет этого еще не осознал (
<Jeck00> кстати как в оперовском клиенте выделять фразы цитаты?
<fateram> Sergey_IT, в смысле?
<Sergey_IT> что вин - отстой
<shenmue> Jeck00 как текст обычный
<velessky> Так...ИксЧат....Чат как чат
<fateram> Jeck00, опера изначально - браузер
<shenmue> Jeck00 если ты про цвет текста то так же как и везде. тэгами
<velessky> Kodirovki?
<FreeMan_> Sergey_IT Реал отстой.... поставь линух, и забудешь о ВСЕХ проблемах)))
<Jeck00> я имел в виду рамочкой
<Sergey_IT> FreeMan_, а что ты о вин знаешь?
<fateram> Sergey_IT, а что ты знаешь?
<FreeMan_> Sergey_IT Сидел в ней лет 10.... поверь, знаю многое....
<edevyatkin> A  ?
<FreeMan_> Sergey_IT глюк на глюке глюком погоняет
<XuMuK> гг
<fateram> прожорливость, вирусы, закрытость
<XuMuK> что есть то есть)
<velessky> Теперь нормально?
<NGE01> Sergey_IT: не пристовай к человеку, нравиться линукс и хорошо наверное видео, муз. и инет всё что ему надо
<Sergey_IT> FreeMan_, и в чем же она отстой? Если правильно пользоваться выполняет все функции
<Sergey_IT> NGE01, не люблю крайностей (
<velessky> А человеки-то прут
<fateram> Sergey_IT, установишь программу одной командой?
<Sergey_IT> fateram, запросто
<shenmue> я да
<fateram> кстати забыл еще, она денег стоит
<shenmue> гг
<fateram> Sergey_IT, как же?
<Sergey_IT> setup
<XuMuK> хз, каг другие у меня она исключительно для игр стоит...
<velessky> Товарищи, у меня друг, Сергей, ктсати тоже, сидит под виндами потому что лень возиться с софтом, он дизайнер - 3д макс, адоб, великий и могучий и пр.
<FreeMan_> Sergey_IT Я могу кинуть книгу, где идет сравнение линуха и винды. Сразу же первыми пунктами: вирусы, открытость...
<NGE01> Sergey_IT: скажи крайность что у меня звуковуха с родными дровами не под одной версией винды не работает коректно, а под линукс без каких либо тело движений пашет
<shenmue> целая книга  ◯_◯
<XuMuK> да, вот ещё... есть софт, который тока в ней запускаецо...
<fateram> что лучше, некорректный вопрос
<FreeMan_> XuMuK Wine никто не тменил еще
<velessky> нет, конечно есть вайны и прочие радости...но...
<fateram> какой цвет лучше?
<velessky> Вайн не все запускает)
<XuMuK> FreeMan_, пруф в студию с батлфилдом2 под вайн тада
<XuMuK> чо умничать, если сидишь как сам говоришь без году неделя?
<velessky> Хим, не прав, под кроссовером запустится.А это в каком-то роде Вайн)
<Aystan> у меня есть внешний хард который при монтировании через ntfs-3g выдает ошибку $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 0). а в винде не видится вообще
<Aystan> я так понимаю что на даных на этом винте можно поставить крест?
<fateram> я например, не играю
 * Sergey_IT подумал о странностях - и чего агитируют, раньше в вин все нормально работало, теперь в лин все работает...
<FreeMan_> Химик, я и до этого пользовался линуксом, но в качестве второстепенной системы
<XuMuK> fateram, я раньше када modernn warfare 2 вышел, пол года просидел и сдецл в батл2... щас тоже уже давно не играю...
<XuMuK> но винда сё равно стоит)
<XuMuK> FreeMan_, далеко не всё идет под вайн...
<velessky> <Aystan> не обязательно.Проверь винт какой-нибудь прогой по восстановлению хардов, с лайв сиди...
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, так иногда ведь нужна бываетв мире где засилие вин
<velessky> <XuMuK> Я же говорю, кроссовер)
<XuMuK> Sergey_IT, потому и не сношу))*
<fateram> меня в вин одно держит, вебмани кипер классик
<XuMuK> velessky, ни кроссовер, ни playonlinux пока не держать нормально директХ
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, я на работе снес
<velessky> Вроде как Геймовский кроссовер держит
<velessky> по крайней мере второй мафии хватает
<Sergey_IT> странно, уже давно никто про 11.04 не спрашивал ))
<NGE01> Sergey_IT: чего про неё спрашивать ставить можно работает нормально с альфы 3
<fateram> Sergey_IT, как она называеться?
<velessky> Кстати, у меня стоит 11.04.Это нормально?//Кстати. действительно стоит
<velessky> Нетти Нарвал
<NGE01> fateram: natty
<velessky> Наттийский нарвал
<Atybrc> Всем пока
<velessky> Пока)
<XuMuK> нашол хафтущку на модерн ворфейр 2 под вайн.. . прогресс, мать его не стоит на месте...
<NGE01> ну вот мой любимый опеншара ддоситься((((
<fateram> :)
<velessky> Ладно, пошел я спать. товарищи...Всем спокойной ночи.
<flomarix> кто-нибудь знает, как в Unity очистить список недавно открывавшихся документов?
<doc24> там в конце списка есть такая трока
<doc24> строка
<doc24> ее кликаешь и все
<flomarix> никак не мог найти. на форуме тоже люди мучаются этим вопросом :)
<shenmue> интуитивно понятный интерфейс
<doc24> ахахахах
<doc24> простите
<flomarix> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> это не интерфейс
<inkvizitor68sl> убожество какое то
<inkvizitor68sl> + сама 1104 медленнее 1010 ощутимо
<doc24> какая Версия Убунту?
<Sergey_IT> что же с 12.04 будет (
<doc24> у меня 10 10
<flomarix> 10.10 - чудо
<doc24> может 12 будет лучше и быстрее
<inkvizitor68sl> Sergey_IT: она не будет летать на моём ноуте, фигле)
<doc24> пока релиза не будет - никакими бэтами не заманить)
<inkvizitor68sl> 1104 уже не так реактивна
<NGE01> inkvizitor68sl: вот у меня обратное мнение 11.04 быстрее чем 10.10
<inkvizitor68sl> NGE01: я с core i3/intel hd/6G RAM/SSD разницу на глаз вижу
<NGE01> inkvizitor68sl: только без unity
<NGE01> inkvizitor68sl: i7 gf470 3gb ssd тоже вижу))))
<inkvizitor68sl> как то странно ты видишь_ )
<NGE01> у меня лично на порядок быстрее стала)))
<flomarix> всем спасибо
<shenmue> незачто
<doc24> )
<inkvizitor68sl> ААААААААА!!!!!!!!!
<inkvizitor68sl> я нашел серию, в которой Мегги чтото сказала!
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl 1 ты о чём? 2 иди спать и готовься к 1,05
<UNIm95> бб свем
<UNIm95> *всем
 * trancecore от скуки побрился носком
#ubuntu-ru 2011-04-26
<inkvizitor68sl> э
<inkvizitor68sl> как? )
<shenmue> это как тапком консервы открывать
<sharikoff> я открывал кроватью
<sharikoff> и еще на асфальте стачивал крышку у банки
<shenmue> во у тебя то жизнь то
<sharikoff> емае
<sharikoff> в училище учился
<sharikoff> на кмб жрать захочешь не так еще из..шся
<sharikoff> еще спирт пил из котелка
<shenmue> знаю. 90ые помню
<sharikoff> изнаю сколько пива в каску влазит
<shenmue> блин... уже два фейка скачал ... =(
<sharikoff> тренируешься?
<shenmue> всмысле?
<sharikoff> скачивать
<sharikoff> =)
<shenmue> в дц.... вместо одного фильма другой...
<sharikoff> ну я и говорю
<sharikoff> сначала потренировался на фейках
<sharikoff> потом раз и скачал то что нужно
<trancecore> Сколько фпс примерно должно показывать glxgears со всеми включеными свистелками на ати карточке?
 * trancecore приготовил мыло и веревку
<vladgobelen> trancecore: мало.. очень мало.. Смотря какая карточка..
<DropSQL> всем привет
<DropSQL> у меня слетел автомаунт cdrom, ntfs разделов... как мне это вернуть как было раньше? чтобы он сам находил все ntfs разделы которые есть, cdrom вставлен диск или нет...? :)
<DropSQL> вопрос остался открытый :(
<vladgobelen> DropSQL: А вручную монтируется7
<DropSQL> да
<DropSQL> vladgobelen: ntfs разделы не пробывал, но cdrom ток что монтировал
<vladgobelen> ну нтфс в фстаб пропиши
<DropSQL> vladgobelen: я восстанавливал граб после установки винды... вот после этого такое и вышло :( перестало автоматически монтировать :(
<DropSQL> f vj;yj rfr-nj fdnjvfnjv cutythbhjdfnm yjhvfkmysq аыефи,
<DropSQL> vladgobelen: а можно как-то автоматом сгенерировать fstab?
<vladgobelen> DropSQL: Монтируй вручную и смотри /etc/mtab
<DropSQL> DropSQL: kfy
<DropSQL> 2 djghjcf
<DropSQL> лан
<DropSQL> 2
<DropSQL> вопроса
<DropSQL> как мне сделать чтобы монтировалось колгда пользователь обращается к разделу?
<DropSQL> а cdrom вообще автоматически монтировался когда диск вставлен?
<DropSQL> у кого нормально работает покажите плз mtab или fstab?
<DropSQL> люди, подскажите плз и флешку теперь автоматически не находит... в инете нашел что за это отвечает какой-т демон... что за демон, как его запустить?
<sharikoff> hal
<sharikoff> его зовут hal
<gregory1991> всем привет
<sharikoff> запускать так: начертить пентаграмму, положить в середину мертвого пингвина, и в 5 концах звезды сжечь по диску с виндой
<sharikoff> и hal запустится
<abadello> всем привет
<crazymouse> а можно как то при помощи dd скопировать все файлы в папку с iso образа?
<inkvizitor68sl> crazymouse: никак
<inkvizitor68sl> при чём тут dd ?
<abadello>     dd if=image.iso of=/home/root/exISO/
<crazymouse> abadello: не робит так
<abadello> чаму?
<crazymouse> inkvizitor68sl: ну как бы сделать с папки исо дд может
<crazymouse> inkvizitor68sl: хотелось бы еще наоборот
<crazymouse> abadello: а фик знает, ругается) а если / убрать последний то он сделает файл exISO
<abadello> crazymouse смонтируй сначала тогда, да скопируй
<crazymouse> abadello: ага так и пришлось
<inkvizitor68sl> crazymouse: abadello вы раздолбаи. dd только с блочными устройствами работает.
<abadello> inkvizitor68sl: а кого ты хотел увидеть на канале убунты? ))
<inkvizitor68sl> ну я же тут сижу)
<abadello> )))
<abadello> inkvizitor68sl: но dd всё равно должен с iso работать
<inkvizitor68sl> iso - блочное устройство
<inkvizitor68sl> папка - нет
<inkvizitor68sl> точнее папка вообще не устройство
<inkvizitor68sl> а запись в таблице inodes
<abadello> Распаковать ISO-образ «image.iso» в папку «/home/root/exISO»:
<abadello>  dd if=image.iso of=/home/root/exISO/
<abadello> вики
<inkvizitor68sl> inky@laptop:~/iso$ dd if=mini.iso of=./ubuntu/
<inkvizitor68sl> dd: открытие `./ubuntu/': Это каталог
<crazymouse> долго еще спорить будете?
<crazymouse> вопрос был задан от скуки
<inkvizitor68sl> ты не забывай, что нас не только ты читаешь ;)
<abadello> ссори, вылетел, я что-то пропустил?
<crazymouse> в принципе, нормальная, я бы сказал аргументированая беседа :)
<inkvizitor68sl> abadello: inky@laptop:~/iso$ dd if=mini.iso of=./ubuntu/
<inkvizitor68sl> dd: открытие `./ubuntu/': Это каталог
<kin-key> ребят подскажите плиз, не могу отправлять письма в thunderbird с вложениями из сети. как сделать чтоб можно было отправлять с вложениями из сети. очень нужно
<abadello> да, сам уже проверил таким образом
<inkvizitor68sl> по gvfs смонтируй
<inkvizitor68sl> так что вики лжет
<abadello> с вложениями из сети???
<abadello> вики надо править + в англоязычной версии я такого примера не увидел
<inkvizitor68sl> уже поправил
<kin-key> 2 abadello да с вложениями из сети
<abadello> kin-key поясни
<kin-key> есть thunderbird я открываю, создаю письмо в него надо вложить документы которые лежат в сети, а в списке выбора папок нет сети чтоб зайти и прикрепить.
<inkvizitor68sl> kin-key: смонтируй по gvfs в наутилусе
<abadello> а скачать, а потом прикрепить?
<abadello> или просто дать письмом ссылку на файл?
<kin-key> имеется в виду в сети в локалке, а постоянно компировать на машину очень долго.
<sharikoff> а как чувак кому письмо откроет файл с локалки
 * sharikoff у стало вдруг интересно
<kin-key> 2 sharikoff надо чтоб файл был вложен в письмо, тогда он его откроет как простое вложение
<alex__> ололо
<alex__> есть вопрос,  на сервере 2 сетевые карты, одна в инет другая в локалку.. Все настройкиприходят от провайдера. Будут ли какие либо проблемо, если инет будет приходить через ppoe?
<alex__> т.е. ppoe over ethernet
<alex__> как я понимаю, я один раз настрою через ppoeconf. А остальные настройки трогать не надо будет
<rapidsp> в идеале да
<alex__> хмм... тоже надеюсь, что так. А то провайдер инет обрубит, и нужно будет быстро поднять ppoe
<ferrer3> Привет, подскажите какой программой можно синхронизировать в Убунту медиа файлы с Андройдом?
<GuestArbaiter> ferrer3, на форуме что-то про dropbox говорят) я хз что эт такое, я по блютусу на свою нокию все перекидываю.
<xander_> Hello people!
<abadello> xander_  hi
<velessky> Доброго утра, что ле...
<SergeyIT> тишина
<NGE01> SergeyIT: у меня игра не запускаеться под вайном))))
<SergeyIT> мне бы твои проблемы ;)
<NGE01> SergeyIT: давай думать по чему))
<SergeyIT> мои проги под вайном работают )
<fateram> привет
<NGE01> SergeyIT: это не ответ)))
<fateram> NGE01, что значит не запускаються?
<NGE01> что за rld.dll
<NGE01> его не инцелезирует
<chapt> последних телепатов уже полгода как на канале забанили
<SergeyIT> NGE01, игра купленая?
<NGE01> SergeyIT: ага двадцать раз....
<GuestArbaiter> вайнтрикс?
<doc24> )))
<doc24> купленная игра- - тоже посмешило)
<doc24> но ведьбывает такое)
<doc24> Привет всем
<User572[web]> Может мне кто-нибудь помочь? Скачал дистрибутив для 32хбитной архитектуры, загрузился с флешки как с liveCD. не запускается GParted и при попытке начать установку все повисает на том шагу, когда надо выбрать куда устанавливать систему
<Kasamy> всем привет
<doc24> Привет
<velessky> <User572[web]> у меня такое было, когда к компу левый жеский был подключен.
<velessky> <User572[web]> попробуй оставить 1 жеский
<velessky> Или, что бы убедиться, воткни диск с виндами - если окошко разбивки диска вылезет, то в флешке проблема, а если нет - то явно где-то диск чудит)
<User572[web]> ок, спасибо, сейчас попробую. а есть какие-нибудь различия при установке дистрибутива, который 4 гига весит между дистрибутивом 700мб? потомучто когда с двд устанавливал, все норм было пол года назад...
<abadello> User572 советую использовать miniiso или alternate
<Atybrc> Если у меня стоит moonOS, я смогу обновить её до 11.04 с диска?
<abadello> User572 если на гуях ложится, зачем тебе гуи?
<velessky> <User572[web]> разница только в пакете предустановленных программ.
<Atybrc> Если у меня стоит moonOS, я смогу обновить её до 11.04 с диска?
<abadello> Atybrc попробуй ;)
<numberto> Помогите пожайлуйста с юнити. Я не как не могу разобраться как тут запускать программы. Когда в даш"е  пишу gedit он вообще ничего не находит
<abadello> numberto alt+f2 gedit enter не пашет?
<numberto> это юнити -  нет не пашет
<abadello> у меня юнити, у меня пашет
<numberto> в следующий раз именно так и напишу
<numberto> Ой извените не в то окошко
<numberto> подскажите за кокой рычаг можно потинуть чтобы заработало
<numberto> а где в юнити настройки?
<abadello> numberto: завершить сеанс и зайти под ubuntu classic ))
<numberto> все хотелось посмотреть на плюшки от юнити
<numberto> н да ладно
<keros> привет все. поможете мне настроить SSH между убунту(X11VNC Server) и айфоном(iSSH) ? :)
<CleanLight> привет всем
<Atybrc> Привет
<CleanLight> Atybrc, хаа, а ты чего в агенте не сидишь?))
<CleanLight> Atybrc, скрываешься от меня!? да!????????
<CleanLight> =)))
<abadello> keros www.mobi.ru/Articles/5006/iPad_v_rukah_sisadmina_programmy_dlya_kontrolya_seti.htm
<CleanLight> народ, помогите проблемку решить
<shenmue> 25$
<CleanLight> юзаю Deluge, не могу раздачу скачать, как только открываю торрент-файл - мне сразу делюж ошибку пишет - типо я таких файлов не знаю, а файлы это сканы книжки формата .tiff
<shenmue> самое простое трсмишен запусти если есть
<CleanLight> а без костылей никак?
<shenmue> ну... может где то  в делюг надо найти ассоциации файлов
<artus> sharikoff, q
<edevyatkin> каких файлов не знает? torrent или tiff? торрент файл не поврежден?
<CleanLight> edevyatkin, не повреждён
<CleanLight> тифф не знает
<CleanLight> костыль с применением трансмишина - тоже уже не варант, ибо это черепаха качает со скоростью до 10 килобайт в сек =))
<shenmue> вообще то принято как бы в архивы редко используемые форматы кидать
<CleanLight> shenmue, ну, я бы не сказал, что тифф это редкий формат
<fateram> я бы сказал
<shenmue> книжка формата тифф
<CleanLight> сканы в формате тифф
<shenmue> обвиняй автора раздачи=) по любому должен ббыл в архив кинуть
<artus> береш aria2 и качаеш )
<CleanLight> да ладно, не проблем, подумаешь 6 дней подожду, пока трансмишин скачает раздачу =)
<CleanLight> aria2
<shenmue> кинь мне ссыль в приват на торрент
<fateram> CleanLight, есть еще много клиентов
<CleanLight> да, но качать клиент ради того, чтобы скачать раздачу =))
<CleanLight> это жеско
<shenmue> в 11 убунту в репах будет отличный клиент flush
<artus> CleanLight,  Aria2 – консольная утилита для загрузки файлов, поддерживающая докачку и сегментную загрузку. Поддерживается загрузка по протоколам HTTP, HTTPS, FTP,
<artus>  BitTorrent, а также Metalink.
<CleanLight> здорово, да здравствует консоль =))
<CleanLight> почти 0.1% слит :)
<CleanLight> я так счастлив :)
<artus> CleanLight, если надо чего нить побыстрому стянуть то это всяко проще и быстрее ) да и раздавать он будет потом пока не прервеш)
<CleanLight> никто тут делюж не юзает?
<CleanLight> может это спецфичная проблема
<CleanLight> artus, всё же, я предпочитаю ГУИ :))
<CleanLight> у меня скорость, кстати, какая то странная
<CleanLight> тариф вроде 7 мегабит, а качает как все 50 мегабит
<shenmue> Seeders:	[ 7  (220 B/s) ]
<Kasamy> кто-нибудь смотрел tron legacy?
<CleanLight> я думаю, это линух такой читерский =))
<shenmue> ну ес-но
<CleanLight> shenmue, не надо верить этой статистике
<CleanLight> она слишком примитивна везде
<CleanLight> Kasamy, это который новый?
<Kasamy> да
<CleanLight> я смотрел в 3Д
<CleanLight> здоровский фильмец
<Kasamy> меня интересует, что там за шрифт был в консоли вначале фильма
<CleanLight> =)))
<CleanLight> я уже даже и не помню
<fateram> Kasamy, где скачать фильм?
<Kasamy> хз, я в местной локалке брал
<CleanLight> fateram, так торренты же
<Kasamy> в свое время не успел сходить, сейчас жалею,  что в кино не видел - очень атмосферный фильм
<CleanLight> меня вообще локалкой обделили :/
<fateram> CleanLight, нет :(
<Kasamy> может есть гуи в подобном стиле
<Kasamy> ?
<CleanLight> Kasamy, про атмосферность полностью согласен, чего только стоит бои на мотиках
<CleanLight> Kasamy, может и есть :))
<Kasamy> =(
<fateram> нашел
<fateram> качаю
<User740[web]> Подскажите, пожалуйста, как найти дрова к лазерникам CANON LBP-2900B& MF-3228 ? На офф сайте производителя под Линукс нет.
<CleanLight> User740[web], гуглёжь не помог?
<CleanLight> я помню маялся с дровами на принтак, благо гуглёж спас меня
<User740[web]> А на ФТП Убунты нет такого? Я бы порылся если бы имел ссылку
<fateram> фтп убунты?
<User740[web]> Там есть релизы самой Убунты, но предполагаю и дрова должны быть
<alexzulu> дрова в винде.:)
<User740[web]> ))
<edevyatkin> у меня такой же canon. на офф сайте есть драйвера под него, но нужна дополнительная настройка. по моему в вики убунты была.
<AndreX|OFF> User740[web]: а это не подходит? http://goo.gl/ROeQG
<User740[web]> Спасибо. Поищу.
<fateram> поищите еще в apt-cache
<User740[web]> Ок. Гляну.
<User740[web]> Я установил с CD дистрибутива ОС и теперь все нужно заливать с И-нета. Видать нужно все же ставить с DVD
<fateram> ну да, зато лишнего ничего не будет
<fateram> сливаете только то, что нужно же
<CleanLight> да нет)) лишнее будет всё
<CleanLight> один плюс только с двд устанавливать - вся локаль устанавливается
<edevyatkin> User740[web]: http://bit.ly/7NCMAN вот
<alexzulu> User740[web], r
<alexzulu> http://www.google.ru/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=5&ved=0CFUQFjAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.ubuntu.ru%2Findex.php%3Ftopic%3D92795.0&ei=Q6a2TfagPMeXOtnLzPgO&usg=AFQjCNG0rwH4ih8i6QlGKZovropyKa2R9A&sig2=aj93q4hwBH2bqsfPVQhytQ
<fateram> CleanLight, а если траблы с инетом? в дебиан вообще больше 20 дисков
<User740[web]> Мне так чтобы потом меньше гемора с настройкой машин в сетке. А то с каждой по пол дня потерять - когда тогда работу делать?
<Atybrc> Кстати да
<CleanLight> fateram, а ну да, второй плюс(и последний) это то, что большинство прог на диске и можно установить у кого проблемы с инетом
<Atybrc> Я с CD устанавливал, так потом месяц качал все обновления
<CleanLight> ))))
<User740[web]> То-то и оно
<AndreX> тогда уж сразу месяц ставить с нетинслала
<alexzulu> есть менеджер обновлений. пусть он и работает.
<fateram> еще лучше, apt-get
<alexzulu> fateram, ага. и тогда точно месяц.:)
<fateram> в смысле?
<fateram> дольше?
<alexzulu> конечно. мне допустим много чего обновлять не надо. лучше я в менеджере выберу и обновлюсь.
<alexzulu> а то apt-get новую версию ядра пихнёт и куда бежать потом.:)
<AndreX> нет менять, вот куда
<User740[web]> Спасибо за ссылку на форум. Вижу есть с чем ознакомиться. Думаю найде ответы на свои вопросы.
<fateram> чего?
<shenmue> как то странно вы ставите
<fateram> в смысле?
<shenmue> обновлятся это долго. проще сразу все свежие пакеты ставить
<shenmue> еще отключить рекомендуемые пакеты. идут как зависимости и тянут лишнее
<nAgoHaK> ку
<zipfer> hi 4 all
<zipfer> народ, кто лдап знает?
<zipfer> причем последний
<shenmue> он вчера тут был
<doc24> подскажите утилитку на 10 10 на подобии акрониса под виндой
<shenmue> акронис разве под виндой? по моему он просто бут сиди
<artus> shenmue, еще как под вендой)
<shenmue> ну для копирования есть dd
<chapt> ну есть акроникс и на базе линнукса
<chapt> по крайней мере загрузочный сд видел
<skai> chapt: клонзиллой зовется.или PING'ом
<artus> как ео мне клонзила повеселее пинга будет
<sharikoff> artus: q
<skai> sharikoff: artus ыпч
<sharikoff> skai: q
<abadello> чего 11.04 beta2  виснет по 10 раз на дню?
<artus> skai, )) sharikoff ))
<skai> abadello: грустит.почти ж релиз
<shenmue> =)
<abadello> сволотч
 * sharikoff дулает всяки бяки юзерам
<sharikoff> *делает
<abadello> несомненно
<sharikoff> чтоб почту удалять нимагли
<sharikoff> =)
<abadello> причём без закономерностей встаёт намертво даже нам лук не работает, не говоря про баг репорты
<abadello> 2 часа pyqt докомпилить не могу ((
<doc24> посоветуйте программу под Убунту 10 10 -  которая меняет разделы ? Там добавить -- увеличить и тд?
<shenmue> gparted
<shenmue> есть на live cd
<abadello> +1
<doc24> спасибо
<XuMuK> ща буду пробовать modern warfare 2 под вайном))*
<XuMuK> умельцы подсказали каг надо регедит настроить,чтоб всё было чики пуки)
<doc24> а вайн хорошо идет?)
<doc24> что-тоне хочется его ставить почему то)))
<XuMuK> и вот тадааа... прощай венда, да здраствуют + 300 гигов свободного места))
<shenmue> (=
<XuMuK> пока всё идет ок http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0426/h_1303821946_ae152d7d70.png
<XuMuK> я там со снайперкой папа))
<XuMuK> больше 5000 хедшотов))
<shenmue> мне анрил больше по душе
<shenmue> и я тоже кемпер =)
<XuMuK> старо
<XuMuK> а я не кемпер, я бегаю))
<XuMuK> прицел+выстрел ~1 сек))
<shenmue> а я ленивый
<doc24> Всем счастливо
<XuMuK> поки
<XuMuK> так странно екзешнеги в хтопе видеть))
<shenmue> iloveyou.exe ?
<XuMuK> steam.exe
<XuMuK> ето каг в том анегдоте))
<XuMuK> один другого спрашивает: слушай, я тут недавно вирус поймал, заблокировал всё, просит смски слать, не знаю чо делать... Второй грит: у меня такая же фигня недавно была... Первый: ну и как исправил? Второй: элементарно дружищще,
<XuMuK> просто перезапустил вайн)
<shenmue> ну это с баша
<XuMuK> ну
<shenmue> а кстати. в вайне нет автозапуска что ли?
<XuMuK> я чо отрицаю чтоль?)
<XuMuK> неа
<shenmue> а программы не изолированны друг от друга?
<XuMuK> а вот ет я хз...
<shenmue> скажем арт мани увидит игрушку?
<XuMuK> даже не знаю про чо ты...
<shenmue> арт мани прога для взлома любых игр
<XuMuK> я единственное во что играю - в кал оф дюти и баттлфилд2
<XuMuK> ааа, не у меня лицензии...
<shenmue> в ней выбираешь в процессах игру, сканишь память на нужное значение, и подменяешь на свое
<shenmue> скажем количество патронов
<XuMuK> я не читер, таг не интересно...
<shenmue> в оналйн играх бесполезна
<XuMuK> хотя было дело, в диабло2 хекс едитором себе маны, здоровья, умений не хило прокачал)
<XuMuK> три файербола месили диабло)
<shenmue> я иногда пользуюсь. ибо люблю рпг но баланс иногда оставляет лучшего. скажем проще себе денег добавить чем 4 часа тупо бегать и долбить мобов
<XuMuK> тоже да...
<XuMuK> 21% уже...
<XuMuK> прошло мин 30... пару часов ждать(
<k4m454k> всем дня
<shenmue> о. а я себе фрилансер поставлю
<XuMuK> ку
<shenmue> !wine
<ubuntuhelp> Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq см.также !winetricks
<XuMuK> тоже забавная игруха)
<k4m454k> если у меня UbuntuServer 8.10 и почти все репозитарии отвечают 404, у меня есть выход?
<k4m454k> без переустановки системы
<shenmue> lf
<shenmue> апгрейд до 10.04
<k4m454k> do-release-upgrade ?
<shenmue> и зачем убунту серверу чужие репозитории?
<k4m454k> чужие?
<k4m454k> я чего-то не догоняю
<shenmue> ну сторонние?
<k4m454k> да я просто обновиться хочу, чтобы хоть новые пакеты ставить...
<k4m454k> а то сейчас на установку любого пакета получаю 404
<shenmue> 8.10 разве уже не прекратилась пооддержка?
<k4m454k> не знаю, но все репы говорят 404, почти все
<XuMuK> потому что прекратилась поддержка)
<XuMuK> нет больше етих реп)) ручками с ланчпада тяни))
<shenmue> чем mdf\mds образ прицепить можно?
<k4m454k> XuMuK: научи руками. а do-release-upgrade не поможет?
<AndreX> shenmue: acetoneiso Furus Mountmanager --выбирай
<shenmue> спс
<skai> !isomount
<ubuntuhelp> Для монтирования образов дисков можно воспользоваться утилитой furiusisomount или апплетом на панель http://bit.ly/exEvil
<artus> skai, чего , больше cdemu не риариш? )
<artus> *п
<skai> lf yb hfpe b yt gbfhbk
<skai> да ни разу и не пиарил раньше
<XuMuK> k4m454k, в 8.10 имхо вапще не было ещё  do-release-upgrade
<k4m454k> ну, у меня есть))
<XuMuK> ну тада я ощибаюсь...
<k4m454k> он не убьёт мне систему?
<shenmue> может
<shenmue> если у тебя все работает то зачем сервер портит?
<k4m454k> пичалька
<SergeyIT> k4m454k, печально что он не лтс
<shenmue> лтс в мае закончится
<shenmue> а... это десктоп
<SergeyIT> shenmue, какого года? 8.04 - 5 лет
<shenmue> забыл что сервер
<k4m454k> когда ставил её, ступил
<SergeyIT> k4m454k, делай бекап и апргрейд 9.04 -9.10 - 10.04 - может повезет. Иначе заново поставишь 10.04
<UserName1> ну наконец то русский появился
<shenmue> фрилансер без проблем ставится пока что
<SergeyIT> UserName1, где?
<shenmue> он ушел
<xoveax> После запуска виндового приложения через wine отвалилась гномовская панель, как ее обратно вернуть? на shift+f2 тоже теперь никакой реакции
<inkvizitor68sl> alt-f2
<inkvizitor68sl> -> gnome-panel
<xoveax> тфу, да alt+f2...
<shenmue> идет отлично даже без директ иксов
<xoveax> alt+f2 не работает.. пытался запустить через терминал: Cannot register the panel shell: there is already one running.
<xoveax> Но ее нет!
<shenmue> у тебя вообще ни одной панели?
<artus> xoveax, дык постааавььь
<xoveax> нет, она была, но теперь ее нету (
<shenmue> иксы ребутни
<xoveax> бесполезно, тот же результат
<inkvizitor68sl> xoveax: killall -9 gnome-panel
<xoveax> а вот это сработало... странно, а почему когдя я иксы перезагружал панели всеравно не было..?!?
<xoveax> Хм, панель появилась, но меню не работает, только апплеты и причем новые апплеты не добавляются.
<xoveax> 0_о продублировал предыдущую коману и все заработало, что за чертовщина...
<xoveax> *команду
<shenmue> в вайн нужно какие либо кодеки ставить?
<ferrer3> Скажите, как вернуться в ГНОС после ctrl-alt-f1? И как можно перезагрузить иксы?
<ferrer3> ГНОМ*
<inkvizitor68sl> ferrer3: ctrl-alt-f7
<shenmue> ctrl-alt-f7 либо 8
<inkvizitor68sl>  /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<shenmue> ребут иксов ctrl-alt-backspase
<AndreX> ага если включиш
<ferrer3> нажимал последний вариант, не работает
<shenmue> ну в мяте включено
<xoveax> sharikoff, а вдруг у него другой дистр?)
<xoveax> извиняюсь, ник не тот подставился
<keros> кто нибудь поможет настроить SSH?
<inkvizitor68sl> keros: а чего там настраивать?
<keros> всё) просто есть особенность
<keros> надо между айфоном и убунту)
<inkvizitor68sl> и?
<inkvizitor68sl> ssh user@ip
<inkvizitor68sl> и фсё
<keros> да вот в настройках надо указать хост, логин, пароль....как хост узнать и логин?
<stalker_kg> всем привет! возник вопрос. Как проверить установлен ли direktX в wine?
<inkvizitor68sl> keros: host = ip, login  - твой логик в системе
<inkvizitor68sl> логин*
<stalker_kg> и если нет , то как его туды загнать?
<AndreX> да есть он уже там
<AndreX> тебе тока нужно там откуда хотиш войти в писать то что выше inkvizitor68sl написал
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и apt-get install openssh-server
<keros> а вот смотрите еще что есть) на айфоне в проге можно выбрать между VNC и shell. что для чего нужно?
<AndreX> shell наверно
<keros> не получается. пишет connection refused
<AndreX> keros: а на компе к которому конектишся есть openssh
<AndreX> ?
<keros> я пробовал через X11VNC server)
<XuMuK> надо а) запустить внц сервер б) перенаправить 5900 порт на твой локальный ип в) настроить нормально
<XuMuK> vino-server теперь попрробуй
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, ку
<keros> это что?
<Silverd23> Добрый вечер подскажите, Could not parse arguments: Не удалось открыть дисплей:
<XuMuK> !VNC
<ubuntuhelp> VNC — протокол для удалённого управления рабочим столом. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH . Также см. !FreeNX.
<XuMuK> !vino
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='vino'
<Silverd23> пытаюсь nautilus запустить
<XuMuK> а чо так
<XuMuK> Silverd23, на пиши в консоле nautilus и чо выдаст запасть куда нить...
<Silverd23> это я через ssh пытаюсь запустить nautilus&
<keros> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<XuMuK> а там иксы есть? о_О
<rusiks> подскажите,как в ubuntu настроить каждый рабочий стол под разные обои?
<Silverd23> )) вроде по инструкции делаю  http://www.linuxjournal.su/?p=300
<XuMuK> rusiks, в компизе
<AndreX> Silverd23: nautilus&
<ferrer3> Скажите, можно ли как-то синхронизировать музыку с Андройд устройством посредством Убунту?
<XuMuK> ferrer3, купи titanium media sync
<Silverd23> AndreX а я так и пишу
<XuMuK> вапще все titaniumы скупил)
<keros> вот посмотрите как на айфоне настройки ставлю http://paste.ubuntu.com/599320/
<AndreX> Silverd23: конфиги перепороверь
<XuMuK> command   ssh keros@192.168.0.102
<inkvizitor68sl> ferrer3: rsync
<XuMuK> keros, порт 5900  перенаправил на локальный ип?
<keros> нет...
<XuMuK> keros, тада ничо не выйдет
<AndreX> keros: и если через нет лезеш то нужен ip модема а не сетевухи (так на всяк. случай)
<keros> я по вайфай сети
<XuMuK> лезь на getaway и ищи port forwarding
<XuMuK> artus, палишсо)
<artus> XuMuK, сильно?
<XuMuK> artus, да не, сдецл)
<keros> ssh -L 5900:localhost:5900 joe@laptop вот такая команда что сделает?)
<artus> порт себе пробросиш, а что ?
<keros> "лезь на getaway и ищи port forwarding"-сказал мне ХиМик, а ша я нашол эту команду на сайте(раздел как раз port forwarding)
<keros> она не то делает, да?)
<artus> она пробросит тебе с joe@laptop 5900 порт на твой локалхост
<xoveax> Кроме Ghex  есть еще какие-нибудь вменяемые hex-редакторы?
<AndreX> а не проще 22 порт указать и не пробрасывать ничё
<keros> да везде один вопрос...как?)
<artus> AndreX, я к тому что он совсем не той фигней традает)
<artus> *с
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, смотри какие чудеса творят нормальный ром с нормальным радио))* http://goo.gl/lmMaJ
<artus> keros, в гугл, iptables forvard ssh
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: ты же за ним нихрена не делал)  ?
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, мало)) фильмы не смотрел)) твиттер, почта, посмотреть чо ниитьт)
<Silverd23> AndreX ould not parse arguments: Не удалось открыть дисплей:   - проверил конфиги как по инструкции может ещё чего надо прописать
<XuMuK> но всё равно намнооого больше держит...
<Silverd23> (gedit:3047): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: вот ещё пытаюсь на удалённом компе запустить gedit
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: по чем у тебя ispmanager lite?
<XuMuK> Silverd23, а чо ты паришься, не проще по внц?
<AndreX> Silverd23: ну попробуй параметр x задать при коннекте
<Silverd23> XuMuK ну хочется же всё попробовать
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: %50
<inkvizitor68sl> $50
<Silverd23> AndreX а как это будет командой выглядеть
<AndreX> ssh -X user@host
<XuMuK> блин, я сёня в КоД поиграю или нет?
<inkvizitor68sl> bkb ytn
<inkvizitor68sl> или нет
<keros> в общем при тех настройка, что показал, он мне пишет окошко "connection refused" и потом "opening SSH tunnel"
<keros> и все
<XuMuK> скачл 11 гигов, вылезло нет localization.txt... забыл выставить чтоб качало русский... выставил, а оно заново начало ети, мать их, 11 гигов качать...
<keros> ХиМиК торентом качаешь?
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, да ет я всё таки пытаюсь под вайном погамацо... если нормально попрет - прощай венда, привед 300 гигов))*
<XuMuK> keros, steamом
<XuMuK> у меня лиц...
<keros> вайн?
<XuMuK> ага
<XuMuK> приколитесь))* сравните сколько я часов в сингл поиграл http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0426/h_1303831024_7fbdced222.png
<XuMuK> и сколько в мультиг http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0426/h_1303831037_8786b5b879.png
<XuMuK> гг
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: так сколько?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: я же сказал - $50
<[v-8]_jupiter> ТА там последняя запись "или нет"
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<[v-8]_jupiter> ОК
<inkvizitor68sl> а не
<inkvizitor68sl> это я химику)
<inkvizitor68sl> сча гляну, может нам цены уже сбавили
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, чо мне? мне он нах?))*
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> по моему их повысили оО
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: я про " блин, я сёня в КоД поиграю или нет?    "
<XuMuK> инфляция))
<inkvizitor68sl> DDD"или нет" ответил
<XuMuK> да я понял уже)
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня есть скидка в 15к евро на ISPmanager Lite
<inkvizitor68sl> на месячную лицензию
<XuMuK> 15000?
<inkvizitor68sl> аааа
<inkvizitor68sl> понял
<inkvizitor68sl> это 15 евро в месяц
<artus> @mode +q XuMuK
<artus> XuMuK, ну сколько те можно говорить , ругатцо низзя
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<keros> какая прога лучший ssh сервер? я задолбался...
<inkvizitor68sl> openssh-server
<shenmue> и звук сделал в игре ^^
<solvex> в убунте что ли? :)
<shenmue> да
<artus> @mode -q  XuMuK!*@*
<solvex> вы думаете он исправился?
<Atybrc> q
<hiMik> Тест
<AndreX> ||
<Atybrc> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Atybrc, Ну понг, и что?
<Atybrc> Кстати, под убунту есть программа для восстановления удаленных файлов?
<shenmue> да
<Atybrc> Спасибо
<hiMik> как я удачно зашел
<shenmue> незачто
<hiMik> и какая?
<Atybrc> Как называется программа для восстановления удаленных файлов под убунту?
<AndreX> Atybrc: http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/55465/
<AndreX> !pm > Atybrc
<ubuntuhelp> Atybrc, please see my private message
<keros> "..." да как это настроить!
<keros> а 127,0,0,1 это что за адрес?
<shenmue> =)
<alexzulu|2> localhost == 127.0.0.1
<keros> я счас убьюсь об этот ssh...
<XuMuK> там настроек три строчки...
 * alexzulu заходит к себе по ssh даже через мобилку.
<XuMuK> Port , AllowUsers и еще чо то...
<keros> connection refused, opening SSH tunnel. все что я вижу
<artus> логично)
<artus> keros, а ты небось за роутером сидиш? )
<alexzulu> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/_QsKcqy9YH2M/Ta4REZavViI/AAAAAAAAAes/O6DL-XDjlcE/Scr000002.jpg :)
<keros> да. вайфай роутер. пытаюсь сделать вайфай ssh айфон-убунту
<artus> аххаха
<XuMuK> xD
<artus> keros, топай ты таки в настройки роутера ) и пробрось порт )
<XuMuK> 22 еси чо... если не поменял...
<artus> keros, предугадывая твой вопрос, читай мануал к роутеру)
<XuMuK> ну обычно 192.168.0.1 или 192.168.1.1 в браузере...
<XuMuK> а вапще смотри ifconfigом
<keros> я не знаю логин/пароль *facepalm*
<XuMuK> логин=юзер, пароль=пасс от юзера
<artus> настраивай ipv6 ) не надо будет пробрасывать порты )
<alexzulu> [s]pam, добил udev?
<[s]pam> я самовнушил, что оно мне не надо :-D
<alexzulu> [s]pam, почти как и я.:)
<keros> artus, ты же знаешь, что сейчас будет...
<[s]pam> какая ща самая новая убунту?
<XuMuK> 11.04
<keros> не вышла 11,04
<keros> 2 дня еше
<[s]pam> на ней есть гном3?))
<[s]pam> ну будет?
<ferrer3> А как можно будет обновиться? Убунту сама предложит?
<XuMuK> да, если update-manager в автозапуске есть...
<rapidsp> и если не LTS стоит :)
<keros> artus, ты тут? :)
<artus> keros, вроде да
<[s]pam> и если версия убунту еще поддерживаетсся
<XuMuK> rapidsp, и в ней можно галку поставить))
<[s]pam> а то моя тоже клятвенно обещала
<keros> artus, как же настроить ipv6 ?
<rapidsp> ну если галку.... :)
<XuMuK> keros, лучше не надо)
<XuMuK> не парь моск ни себе не другим)
<Atybrc> А следующая LTS какая будет?
<Nor8> Как там 11.04 поживает за два дня до выхода финального релиза, все так же нестабильна?
<[s]pam> а чем вообще отличаются Х.04 от Х.10 убунты?
<ferrer3> Вообще, как считаете имеет смысл обновляться?
<XuMuK> датой выхода...
<keros> artus, XuMuK у вас есть скайп? ;)
<Nor8> s]pam: Датами выхода и версиями ядра
<XuMuK> одна в апреле, другая в октябре
<ferrer3> ещё интересно, пофиксит ли 11.04 проблему с встроенной интеловской видео картой...
<XuMuK> keros, чо такое скайп? о_О
<[s]pam> и только?
<keros> вот тольео не надо))
<XuMuK> а артуса вроде есть))*
<XuMuK> гг
<XuMuK> у*
<Nor8> XuMuK: Щас Артус тебе нанесет ответный удар )))
<[s]pam> alexzulu, у тебя есть идеи по udev?))
<alexzulu> [s]pam, не до него было както.
<XuMuK> keros, на, читай) http://goo.gl/lR7ed
<alexzulu> вот решаю. стоит дальше голову ломать или бросить.
<XuMuK> Nor8, да он наверн понял прикол) ето старая тема))
<Nor8>  XuMuK: А то смотри, уже заряжает свой админский бластер )))))
<XuMuK> Nor8, он не беспредельщег))*
<XuMuK> есчо 30 процентоу...
<Atybrc> А следующая LTS какая будет?
<XuMuK> Atybrc, 14.04
<XuMuK> то есть 13.04
<Nor8> С какого вдруг 14.04? 12.04 должна вроде быть
<XuMuK> три года
<XuMuK> десктоп, и 5 сервер
<inkvizitor68sl> 'v
<inkvizitor68sl> эм
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: это время поддержки
<Nor8> 8.04 ЛТС, 10.04 ЛТС, какая версия будет следующей?)))
<inkvizitor68sl> а выходят они каждые 2 года
<XuMuK> да? ну попутал)
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: 6.06, 8.04, 1004 )
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: какая будет следующей) ?
<Nor8> 12.04
<Nor8> Яж писал))
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: внимательно посмотри на ряд выше
<Nor8> 6.06 вообще не стандарт, это исключение))
<inkvizitor68sl> а плевать ;Р
<inkvizitor68sl> P.S. Если хотите, отвечайте анонимно (я понимаю, что не все захотят озвучивать под своим именем, что они бы ушли).
<inkvizitor68sl> Comments
<inkvizitor68sl> No Comments
<Nor8> XuMuK: Кстати, 14.04 тоже будет лтс
<inkvizitor68sl> Anonymous comments are disabled
<inkvizitor68sl> лол =)
<Nor8> Математика очень точная наука)))
<XuMuK> Nor8, гыг) пальцем в небо)
<keros> ну этот ssh роутер и сети(который ненавижу больше всего) куда подальше
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, дай ему ссыль на настройку ssh для чайнегоу))
<keros> чем бы теперь занятся? :)
<inkvizitor68sl> aptitude install openssh-server
<keros> есть уже...
<inkvizitor68sl> вот и весь мануал
<XuMuK> keros, там всё просто, каг два пальца абассать же
<inkvizitor68sl> а дальше смотреть структуру сети
<inkvizitor68sl> и разрешены ли входящие коннекты на 22й порт
<keros> я себе руки по локот обоссал уже...
<XuMuK> и 22 ли он...
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, 1 день 16 часов продержалсо))
<XuMuK> щас издал писк умирающего
<inkvizitor68sl> ну так то у меня дольше держит
<XuMuK> ну так у тя экран маааленький))
<XuMuK> + я его на 1200 Mhz поставил
<inkvizitor68sl> бебебе
<inkvizitor68sl> зато у меня 2 батарейки
<XuMuK> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> которые можно перетыкать не отключая телефон, подключив его к ноуту
<XuMuK> я се тоже док с батарейкой заказал))
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: ах да, у меня ноут в режиме видео\чатега по wifi держит дольше, чем твой телефон
<XuMuK> как ет не выключая? во время зарядки чтоль?
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: угу
<inkvizitor68sl> только он не заряжается от ноута )
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, у меня ноут ващще не держит)) минут 10 от силы))
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: Что это за телефон такой?
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: Zeus
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: кстати, чо за прошка у тебя щас?
<keros> http://paste.ubuntu.com/599385/ вот...XuMuK, обязательно почитай...и inkvizitor68sl, тож почитай
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: прошка?
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, прошивка
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще то она не вылетает
<inkvizitor68sl> -L е открывает командную строку
<inkvizitor68sl> не*
<XuMuK> 80% ))
<keros> ?
<XuMuK> ещё хочу карту класс 10...
<XuMuK> но ето в след. месяце теперь)
<inkvizitor68sl> пф
<XuMuK> ничо не пфф)
<keros> работает)
<keros> только без VNC
<keros> зато консоль)
<keros> терминал*
<XuMuK> так ты ж не внц а сш настраивал
<XuMuK> с чего внц то заработает? о_О
<keros> хд
<keros> так через это можно внц настроить?
<XuMuK> внц можно через внц)
<keros> что для этого на комп нужно?
<inkvizitor68sl> ...
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.google.ru/search?aq=f&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=ssh
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=vnc
<inkvizitor68sl> казалось бы, что здесь общего?
<keros> inkvizitor68s, не фейспалм ли вы хотели сделать?
<XuMuK> нее, кикэсс))
<keros> )
<keros> как включить песню через консоль? :D
<inkvizitor68sl> mocp
<XuMuK> вот только зачем...
<keros> для пробы)
<XuMuK> вопрос не в тему: у каго нить есть Modern Warfare 2 ?
<Nor8> Яж тебе уже говорил, есть
<vladgobelen> есть
<XuMuK> Nor8, не помню)
<XuMuK> не хотите приколоца?
<Nor8>  XuMuK: Удиви нас
<XuMuK> Nor8, чем?) могу конешн несколько хедшотов с интервеншна зашмалять))
<skai> XuMuK: зашмаляй мне
<Nor8>  XuMuK: А, ты про игру саму
<XuMuK> skai, у тя тоже есть?)
<skai> XuMuK: нет:)
<XuMuK> всегда пожалста)
<inkvizitor68sl> давайте в урт тогда уж
<XuMuK> давайте каг нить приколимся)
<keros> давайте в quake3....?
<XuMuK> ооо! тема)
<keros> ток у меня на винде(....зато со всем необходимым
<inkvizitor68sl> квейк не катит
<inkvizitor68sl> проприетарненько\
<Nor8> В контру давайте )))
<keros> ненене
<Nor8> В сорс версию
<XuMuK> Nor8, вот, но я тут не фонтан, ибо фрапс фпс кушает не по деццки... http://goo.gl/nshZc
<Atybrc> У меня есть
<inkvizitor68sl> фрапс ?
<vladgobelen> тремулус попробуйте
<Nor8> XuMuK: Я тут поставил на днях потестить пол линем, так нарвался на каких то читаков )))
<Atybrc> Ja: Программерский чат - это какая-то швеццкая семья
<Atybrc> Ja: Когда два человека обсуждают новый фильм, еще 10 клеют единственную на канал девушку(и то бота), а остальные мучают мозги друг другу
<Atybrc> Ja: и всё одновременно
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, ага, fraps, пишет екран, даже када директХ юзаецо...
<Atybrc> Ничего не напоминает&
<keros> напомнило баш...
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: я знаю что жто
<inkvizitor68sl> почему ты его юзаешь?
<XuMuK> Nor8, я щас пытаюсь...
<inkvizitor68sl> а не grecordmydesktop ?
<Atybrc> я знаю что баш
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, наверн потому что он под 7кой не пашет))
<inkvizitor68sl> 7кой?
<XuMuK> винда
<inkvizitor68sl> винда?
<Nor8> XuMuK: А что там пытаться то?
<vladgobelen> inkvizitor68sl: Это такой линукс, только платный
<Nor8> )))
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, щас тока вот буду пробовать под вайном, осталось 15%... до етого на винде всегда играл
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ты на голый вайн его ставишь?
<XuMuK> нее, триксом чо надо поставил, регедитом подрихтовал...
<inkvizitor68sl> linux ?
<inkvizitor68sl> люди вы ап чём? )
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: урт я бы пгонял, жа его качать-ставить надо
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: тебя слишком хорошо знаю.под блондинку не закосишь:)
<Nor8> XuMuK: Я ставил через PlayOnLinux, очень удобно, все сразу работало
<inkvizitor68sl> цты же уже качал  иставил) ?
<XuMuK> skai, вот и я про чо... потому и сказал каг-нибудь))
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: OpenBSD !
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: дык это когда было:)
<inkvizitor68sl> OpenBSD! OpenBSD! OpenBSD! OpenBSD! OpenBSD! OpenBSD! OpenBSD! OpenBSD! OpenBSD! OpenBSD! OpenBSD! OpenBSD! OpenBSD! OpenBSD! OpenBSD! OpenBSD! OpenBSD! OpenBSD! OpenBSD! OpenBSD!
<inkvizitor68sl> OpenBSD! OpenBSD! OpenBSD! OpenBSD! OpenBSD! OpenBSD! OpenBSD! OpenBSD! OpenBSD! OpenBSD! OpenBSD! OpenBSD!
<skai> @voice inkvizitor68sl
<vladgobelen> так.. этого можно выносить
<inkvizitor68sl> OpenBSD! OpenBSD! OpenBSD! OpenBSD! OpenBSD! OpenBSD! OpenBSD! OpenBSD! OpenBSD! OpenBSD! OpenBSD!
<skai> @mode +q inkvizitor68sl
<skai> @devoice inkvizitor68sl
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl есть инвайт на хабр?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ты опять канал попутал
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: тут не флуди так
<XuMuK> UNIm95, уже спрашивал) не даёт)
<korvin> лол
<UNIm95> XuMuK: буду брать измором
<XuMuK> 90% ))*
<korvin> война опов?
<inkvizitor68sl> *голосом из The New Guy* "ну и кто тут тепрь козел?"
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: "кто тут у нас козел" :)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: и головой вертеть:)
<skai> @deop inkvizitor68sl
<UNIm95> )))
<korvin> inkvizitor68sl: "че вы как дети? достаньте да померяйтесь" // bor
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: когда первый раз по яйкам дали быку из новой школы
<UNIm95>  inkvizitor68sl: skai: пора бинды на клавиши вам ставить
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а я вспомнил, как менты в конце дружно
<inkvizitor68sl> дааа)
<inkvizitor68sl> Ъ
<inkvizitor68sl> хороший фильм)
<skai> лучший!
<skai> я могу выключить звук и сидеть озвучивать его
<XuMuK> у меня на канале андроида всё чётко: /opa = оп /jopa = деоп))
<skai> так де как и вторых плохих парней:)
<inkvizitor68sl> не, лучший всё-таки, gone in 60 seconds
<skai> я рос на этих фильмах
<skai> дааа
<skai> их много лучших:)
<inkvizitor68sl> комедия не может быть лучшим фильмом в мире
<skai> но плохие парни - шедевер:)
<inkvizitor68sl> но вот лучшая комедия - точно)
<skai> трюки там вживую снимались все
<skai> в парнях
<skai> особливо погони
<inkvizitor68sl> хы
<skai> не цомпографика какая то
<inkvizitor68sl> дыдыдыдыдыд
<inkvizitor68sl> тынц
<inkvizitor68sl> так
<inkvizitor68sl> вернемся к опятам
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl: не к инвайтам
<inkvizitor68sl> нету инвайтов
<UNIm95>  inkvizitor68sl: достать можешь?
<XuMuK> я ж грил)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: забей на них.мне достать можешь?
<inkvizitor68sl> годика через 2
<inkvizitor68sl> купите вы их уже
<skai> @op
<inkvizitor68sl> стоят копейки
<Nor8> UNIm95: http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/subconsciousness/68284/
<skai> а то консерву понимаете ли подклбчил
<skai> @mode -q inkvizitor68sl
<inkvizitor68sl> @deop Infra_HDC
<inkvizitor68sl> @deop inkvizitor68sl
<skai> @deop
<Nor8> XuMuK: У тебя видеокарта какая, если не секрет?
<Infra_HDC> спасибо за деоп, камрад )
<XuMuK> нвидиа
<Nor8> XuMuK: А модель?
<UNIm95> Nor8 мобилы нет ))
<XuMuK> Nor8, 8600ь ПЫ
<XuMuK> 8600m GS*
<Nor8> XuMuK: ПОтянет, в принципе, если проц и память хорошие
<Nor8> XuMuK: Варфаре 2, имею ввиду
<XuMuK> Nor8, 2,6 и 4
<XuMuK> Nor8, со свистом)
<inkvizitor68sl> Infra_HDC: ну а что... можешь гордиться теперь =)
<Nor8> XuMuK: Не со свистом,  но потянет
<XuMuK> Nor8, ну вайн хз, а на винде летала
<Nor8> XuMuK: Я тебе про линуск и говорю
<Nor8> линукс*
<XuMuK> посмотрим мин через 10)
<Nor8> XuMuK: А версия видео  драйвера какая?
<inkvizitor68sl> скоро видюхи по второму кругу пойдут
<inkvizitor68sl> точнее нвидии то уже пошли
<inkvizitor68sl> MX440 => M330
<inkvizitor68sl> вполне ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> и радеоны 7200 скоро снова появятся)
<shtirlic> а кто в курсе как пофиксали баг с питанием? в ядре или конфигами ядра?
<XuMuK> Nor8, бинарники 286
<Nor8> XuMuK: У меня бетка 270.41, как у тебя может быть 286?))) Это что, альфа-альфа релиз? )))
<XuMuK> а мож 268...
<XuMuK> ща гляну...
<shtirlic> что неужели никто не знает((
<UNIm95> Nor8 скомпилено под 286
<UNIm95> shtirlic пока этот баг на ядре 2,6,38. а его только в альфе 11,04 найти можно.
<Sergey_IT> под 286 проц?
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT: да :3
<XuMuK> да не, версия дров под видюху...
<XuMuK> какой 286, вы чо, у меня 386 то не помню уже када был... лет 20 назад... мож сдецл поменьше...
<shtirlic> UNIm95: это понятно https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/760131 вот он написано, что фикс status:	 In Progress → Fix Released
<Sergey_IT> UNIm95, а то у меня ДОС стоит, может на убунту поменять )
<shtirlic> UNIm95: те фикс уже есть, но не понятно где зафиксали
<keros> дак как же песню включить через терминал?)
<UNIm95> keros: man mpd
<inkvizitor68sl> keros: man mocp
<keros> "нет справочной чтраницы для mpd"
<inkvizitor68sl> keros: man aplay
<inkvizitor68sl> keros: man mplayer
<inkvizitor68sl> keros: man sox
<vladgobelen> keros: Не слушай их. Юзай deadbeef
<inkvizitor68sl> keros: man cat
<XuMuK> man cvlc
<inkvizitor68sl> keros: man cmus
<Sergey_IT> keros, алучше сам спой
<vladgobelen> keros: он и графику имеет и из консоли управляется и жрет все что дашь
<inkvizitor68sl> keros: man xmpp2
<inkvizitor68sl> keros: man play
<inkvizitor68sl> keros: достаточно способов ? или ещё повспоминать?
<XuMuK> google)
<keros> thanx
<inkvizitor68sl> если нет справочной - значит программу не поставил
<XuMuK> Nor8, кинь ссыль на статейку mw2 playonlinux
<XuMuK> если есть
<Nor8> XuMuK: Да там все просто
<Nor8> XuMuK:Последний вайн + PlayOnLinux
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ставишь стим и расширенной настройкой в ПОЛе выставляешь нужные параметры
<Nor8> XuMuK: И все
<XuMuK> а зачем плейонлинь вапще тада?
<Nor8> XuMuK: Затем, что удобнее и в вайнтрикс некоторые нужные опции не выставляются, а они влияют на производительность
<XuMuK> я регедитом выставил всё чо надо
<Atybrc> А кто-нибудь freedoom проходил?
<XuMuK> 98%))
<XuMuK> пора вырубать компиз...
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ну удачи тогда)))
<XuMuK> Nor8, спс))
<XuMuK> операция metacity --replace has finished successfully)
<XuMuK> а я думал стим отвалицо)
<Nor8> XuMuK: Есть такая штука как fusion icon, она помогает переключать без консоли ))))
<XuMuK> лишняя иконка в трее, которую юзаешь раз в год?) не, спс)
<Nor8> XuMuK: Как зависнет игра, а она зависнет, пиши )))))
<XuMuK> если вапще запустицо))
<XuMuK> какой же долгий 99ый процент всегда...
<XuMuK> RX bytes:17100200648 (17.1 GB)
<XuMuK> и ето только за сёня))
<Nor8>  XuMuK: У меня запустилась, и не раз ))
<keros> сделал внц, но там только черный экран)
<keros> что посоветуете?
<ferrer3> Скажите пожалуйста, разве установленные в вайне программы не должны отображаться в меню Wine -> Programs?
<UNIm95> ferrer3 если укажешь не создавать группу в меню то не должны
<XuMuK> Nor8, звука чо то нет...
<XuMuK> а так прет
<Nor8> )))
<ferrer3> UNIm95, а можно как-то туда добавить потом, если не указал?
 * XuMuK радуецо))
<XuMuK> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0426/h_1303839889_594b080ea7.png
<XuMuK> Nor8, ну чо, замес?))
<UNIm95> ferrer3: хз
<Nor8>  XuMuK: Мне ставиь долго её
<Nor8> ставить
<XuMuK> диска нет?
<Nor8> XuMuK:  Пол диска ))
<XuMuK> фигово
<Nor8> XuMuK:  А потом долго обновляться ))
<XuMuK> задание те: на ночь поставь качацо))
<XuMuK> обновляецо быстро))
<Nor8> XuMuK:  Но я тебя все-равно победю)))
<XuMuK> нуну))
<Nor8>  XuMuK:  Это от инета зависит ))
<Nor8> XuMuK: 54-лвл?
<XuMuK> ага, 8й престиж
<XuMuK> без читов
<Nor8> XuMuK: задрот, я только два осилил
<keros> урааа, работает внц) всем спс за помошь, пишу с айфона
<XuMuK> я с выхода играю, на 2ой день купили с братом) он в России, я в Испании.. вот и рубились)
<Nor8> XuMuK: Я тоже с выхода, но без фанатизма )))
<keros> а как нибудь задержку можно снизить?
<XuMuK> Nor8, у меня на каждом круге престижа, уровня до 46 (до ACR) интервеншн с камуфляжем осень))
<XuMuK> больше 5000 хедшотов)
<Nor8> XuMuK: Да хоть зима в Баден-Бадене)))
<Nor8> XuMuK: Интервенш очередями не стреляет)))
<XuMuK> а зачем? 1 выстрел - 1 фраг)
<XuMuK> для очередей глоки имеюцо)
<Nor8> XuMuK: Это если успеешь увидеть )))
<XuMuK> Nor8, ну я то успеваю) а вот другие, бывает, не успевают понять чо случилось и откуда их сняли))
<XuMuK> бесяцо))
<XuMuK> Nor8, ещё EBR приколюха) с ней ко мне вапще подойти не могут) тока если патроны кончацо)
<keros> XuMuK, ты в батлфилд не играл?)
<XuMuK> да, во 2ой
<shenmue> http://www.longene.org/en/download.php еще живы оказываются
<keros> а bad company2 который?
<XuMuK> вот он и есть
<keros> сыгранем вместе?)
<keros> (ток он тоже на винде)
<XuMuK> хз, если не снес...
<XuMuK> у меня тоже в винде..
<XuMuK> ща гляну...
<Nor8> shenmue: Не пробовал ставить?
<shenmue> нет
<Nor8> shenmue: Кернелчеком скомпилял 38-ое ядро, так оно даже в вайне отзывчивее, чем винда, а тут версия старая, и как работает неизвестно
<shenmue> так ты себе именно это ставил?
<XuMuK> keros: не, снес...
<keros> установи) там статистика сохранилась
<Nor8> shenmue: Что именно?
<XuMuK> влом качать... на ночь поставлю...
<shenmue> то что на сайте
<shenmue> ядро в вином внутри
<Nor8> shenmue: Нет и не собираюсь
<shenmue> с вином*
<keros> качать??? у меня лицуха...как же?..
<XuMuK> итаг 2х11 гигов скачал сеня
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<Nor8> XuMuK: Лимит?
<inkvizitor68sl> 22 гига)  ?
<inkvizitor68sl> я за сегодня пару сотен скачал
<XuMuK> нет
<XuMuK> да
<XuMuK> керос, мне брат ключ сказал, а диск таг у него и лежит...
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: ответ выберите сами) ?
<XuMuK> по порядку)
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, с телефона, сам знаешь, влом ники ставить)
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: ну вообще то там легко )
<keros> XuMuK, что такое ZNC?
<Nor8> XuMuK: Сколько фпс выдает в варфаре?
<jham> keros: bouncer
<LeNsTR> хая
<LeNsTR> кто настраивал адекватные шрефты в java swing приложениях? (Idea, NetBeans, …)
<keros> jham чего чего??
<jham> m(
<jham> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Баунсер
<keros> хм) а зачем оставлять свой трупик в сети и уходить?
<jham> keros: чтобы бэклоги почитать
<jham> например
<jham> LeNsTR: как тут? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Java_Fonts_-_Sun_JRE
<keros> в чем отличие -jham- от >jham< ?))
<jham> ?
<keros> я сам хз) слева список ников. у кого-то он в таких скобках >< у кого-то в -- а у меня в <>
<LeNsTR> jham: ага, сглаживаются, только глаза вытекают еще интенсивнее (
<keros> О_о
<jham> LeNsTR: хехе... а у тебя в не яве битмэпные шрифты чтоли?
<LeNsTR> не, обычные бунтовские :)
<LeNsTR> вот eclipse умеет через gtk рендерить, то там и понятно, swt
 * jham футбол. ManU vs Schalke04
<LeNsTR> к слову
<LeNsTR> куда из 11.04 дели сановскую jdk ? :)
<LeNsTR> "has not yet available"
<LeNsTR> ну ок
<LeNsTR> 2 дня осталось
<LeNsTR> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> LeNsTR: репы партнеров подключи
<VEvgeniyV> Привет всем
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<VEvgeniyV> Кто-нибудь знает как поставить natty на lvm?
<Aytsan> привет всем
<LeNsTR> inkvizitor68sl: мерси ")
<VEvgeniyV> пробовал загрузиться в лайв, ставил лвм, потом инсталлер просто вис
<inkvizitor68sl> VEvgeniyV: c фдеуктфеу
<inkvizitor68sl> alternate *
<Aytsan> почему libvirtd в %channelname% запускается через  libvirtd а не через  /etc/init.d/libvirtd start ?
<inkvizitor68sl> Aytsan: man 5 services
<Aytsan> через services тоже не запускается
<inkvizitor68sl> ..
<CleanLight> ай эм бэк
<Aytsan> я таки прикрутила но в свете приближающегося экзаменя  rhce хочется выяснить детали.
<CleanLight> всем добрый вечер :)
<inkvizitor68sl> эх, питер
<inkvizitor68sl> rhce, приближающегося, прикрутилА - Ъ
<CleanLight> сегодня жарило как в аду =)
<inkvizitor68sl> Aytsan: сделай /etc/init.d/apache2 restart - тебе выскажут всё мнение об init.d и узнаешь, почему так)
<Aytsan> inkvizitor68sl: вообще я из Сибири. В питере временно.
<Aytsan> да я знаю, только непонятно почему Ъ способ управления через init.d заменили на !Ъ через  services
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что марку давно пора руки варывать
<inkvizitor68sl> вырвать*
<elstop> Здрямы всем
<Aytsan> +1 конечно, но все же что ими руководило?
<inkvizitor68sl> типа "удобнее"
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и быстрее
<inkvizitor68sl> загрузка
<CleanLight> elstop, комбанва :)
<Aytsan> почему в убунте перелопачены пакеты так, что приходится искать ман по настрйке vsftpd в убунте, так как мануал для gentooне подходит.
<Aytsan> вопрос очнеь филосовский и риторический отвечать не нужно
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<elstop> как в юнити выключить изменение размеров окон по Control + Alt ???
<artus> @kban --host Aytsan 604800 сколько можно
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, а ты фигли с настей тут полемику разводиш)
<inkvizitor68sl> дык
<CleanLight> за что выгнали человека? :)
<artus> CleanLight, согу и тебя выгнать, за обсуждение действий )
<artus> *м
<CleanLight> artus, я зная, что можешь и меня :))
<CleanLight> artus, каких действий? :)
<velessky> Так, что за шум и без меня?
<CleanLight> velessky, у  меня шум только от системника :))
<velessky> Оу, мой тоже рычит как незнаю кто
<Sergey_IT> velessky, так драки то нет (
<solvex> вам бы только драку
<velessky> <Sergey_IT> ну так всегда(((Я уж думал похоливарить(
<elstop> Хорошо. Тогда вопрос немного попроще :) : а как выключить лаунчер юнити и перейти в простой гномопанели? :)
<CleanLight> Sergey_IT, она есть, просто мы её не видим :))
<velessky> <elstop> завершить сеанс - внизу выбрать Классическая убунту вместо Юнити и все
<elstop> velessky: оке. Благодарствую :)
<velessky> <CleanLight> кто дерется, силы Светы и Тьмы?)
<elstop> velessky:  Может ты и на первый мой вопрос сможешь ответить? :)
<CleanLight> velessky, и они тоже :)
<velessky> <elstop> было бы за что.
<velessky> <CleanLight> *Достал бубен из шкафа.Вспоминает шаманские обрады.На всякий*
<velessky> обряды*
<CleanLight> velessky, тюю, чего так примитивно то ?)
<velessky> <CleanLight> Просто бита и так у стола стоит*лыбицо*
<elstop> velessky:  может знаешь как в юнити выключить изменение размеров окон по Control + Alt ?
<CleanLight> velessky, надо - достал плазмамёт из за пазухи и протирает его салфеточкой для протирания очёчков
<velessky> <elstop> вот чего не знаю...Юнити отрубил сразу, не по душе.Свистелко-пирделки одни.Лучше коньков напихать, ейбогу
<velessky> <CleanLight> Ненене....
<velessky> <CleanLight> Свистоперделка, не более.
<velessky> И тишина.И мертвые с косами стоят....
<elstop> velessky: странно, но прикол с окнами никуда не делся :)
<velessky> <elstop> то есть?так же изменяется размер?
<elstop> velessky: да
<Sergey_IT> velessky, на #qt-ru  тише
<elstop> ща еще попробую вообще выключить эффекты
<velessky> <elstop> ненене
<velessky> <elstop>Система - Параметры - Комбинации клавиш клавиатуры
<CleanLight> Sergey_IT, это наверно здорово, все заняты, программят :)))
<elstop> velessky: пробовал уже
<CleanLight> щас буду тестировать квирк :)
<elstop> velessky: пробовал на эту комбинацию забивать и другое
<Sergey_IT> CleanLight, пидгин лучше
<velessky> <elstop> Эффекта нет?
<elstop> velessky: неа
<velessky> <Sergey_IT> я с иксчата...пидг радует тем. что он в 1 окне все
<elstop> velessky: ща попробую вообще отрубить компиз
<velessky> <elstop> да мне кажется ни в компизе дело
<Sergey_IT> а компиз не нужен
<elstop> Sergey_IT: ты забыл добавить "ИМХО"
<velessky> ну я тоже без компиза обхожусь
<Sergey_IT> а для чего он нужен, какую полезную функцию выпоняет?
<elstop> velessky: походу дело было в компизе
<Sergey_IT> только вредит
<elstop> Sergey_IT: ну лично для меня он выполняет много полезных функций
<velessky> <elstop> значит надо копать его настройки
<Sergey_IT> elstop, много - это значит - ничего
<velessky> <Sergey_IT> ну у меня компиз стоял только для одного - заманивания подруг на линукс эфектами.
<velessky> <Sergey_IT> Сгорание окошек и прочее прочее прочее
<elstop> меня в нем часто выручает увеличение, когда глаза устают
<elstop> регулируемая прозрачность
<Sergey_IT> elstop, и какая польза от этого?
<elstop> от чего?
<velessky> <Sergey_IT> на вкус и цвет)
<velessky> <CleanLight> ну как?
<CleanLight> хм
<CleanLight> мило
<CleanLight> ))
<CleanLight> как то всё разноцветно
<CleanLight> velessky: о, зато легко выделять ники
<CleanLight> это явный плюс
<velessky> <CleanLight> а я простоту люблю
<elstop> Sergey_IT: у каждого польза своя: для одних унитаз с тепленькой водичкой -- не заменимая штука, а для других даже бумаги не надо после откладывания личинок :)
<CleanLight> velessky: да я тоже, но вроде тут всё просто. в любом случае, у меня ещё пару клиентов есть на тест :))
<CleanLight> velessky: фигово конечно, что квир на кутэ
<velessky> <CleanLight> у мну икс-чат.Тоже простой.
<velessky> <CleanLight> наверное самый простой, который только есть
<CleanLight> velessky: во, как раз буду его и тестировать :)
<Sergey_IT> CleanLight, и какая проблема с QT?
<velessky> <CleanLight> давай, сижу и жду впечатлений от тебя)
<CleanLight> Sergey_IT: скажем так - не так отображется, как писали разрабы
<CleanLight> всё равно кутэ на убунте будет с костылями запускаться
<CleanLight> точнее не на убунте, а на гноме
<velessky> <CleanLight> Ставь генту, ухахахах.
<CleanLight> velessky: это как картинка есть в эту тему
<CleanLight> бояновская скорее всего, но ржачная
<velessky> Кидай)
<CleanLight> идёт чувак весь в желтом, с копюшеном на голове и с палкой, идёт по пустыне
<CleanLight> подходит к замку
<CleanLight> у замка стоит стражник
<velessky> Это кстати, для всех, меня Толь Толичем кличут.
<CleanLight> стражник говорит - чтобы пройти дальше - тебе нужно отказаться от всех желаний, интересов и так далее(точно не помню от чего ещё, но смысл думаю понятен
<shenmue> CleanLight качаю проксю
<velessky> Понятен. не верблюды =)
<CleanLight> это странник ничего не говоря достаёт коробку с CD Генту и показывает страннику
<CleanLight> ой, стражнику
<velessky> так)
<CleanLight> стражник говорит - проходи
<CleanLight> вот теперь можно смеяться
<CleanLight> ))
<velessky> Бгггг
<velessky> Я хочу диск Генты.Розовенький.С сердечком
<velessky> Маленькую розовую машинку
<velessky> И розовый ноут
<CleanLight> сюда можно кинуть только укороченую ссылку?
<velessky> ДУмаю, забавная будет реакция окружающих
<velessky> Дылда под 190, легко берущая на отрыв одной лапой 50 кг, с битой в руке...Вылезающий из розового Матиза...*_*
<CleanLight> короче вот -
<shenmue> CleanLight	http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/x_fe800895.jpg
<velessky> в асечку кинь - 564652079
<CleanLight> во, точно =)))
<CleanLight> у меня аська умерла почему то
<velessky> velessky - скайпик
<shenmue> так ей и надо
<CleanLight> velessky: шенмуе уже кинул сверху ссыль
<shenmue> мну не видел
<CleanLight> но скайпик всё равно добавлю =))
<velessky> Давай)
<CleanLight> каматос =))
<CleanLight> velessky: добавил
<velessky> Аналогично.
<CleanLight> ууиии
<CleanLight> чего то меня не вдохновялет квирк
<CleanLight> пора продолжать тестирование клиентов :)
<shenmue> эх нря трансмишен за веб морду
<velessky> На все вопросы рассмеюсь я тихо, на все вопросы не будет ответа....d(-_-)b
<shenmue> там он не такой страшный и убогий
<velessky> Кто хочет поолдфажить?
<inkvizitor68sl> velessky: на тему?
<velessky> Могу скинуть 100 метров 8битной музыки ^_^
<Nor8> XuMuK Здесь?
<shenmue> из кейгенов что ли набрал?
<velessky> Ес)
<shenmue> бложик дописал. пду смотреть аниме
<CleanLight> кто догадается с какого я клиента зашёл - получит пирожок с полки :)
<shenmue> CleanLight с расширения для гугол хром
<CleanLight> а вот и нет :)
<shenmue> CleanLight иди учи я понский
<velessky> Jets`N`Guns - megascorsher -  Зацените. 8-мь бит + не плохой метальчик что ли
<Nor8> CleanLight: с самописного
<CleanLight> блин, как тут ник выделять для адресации :/
<shenmue> CleanLight где?
<CleanLight> Nor8, брутально, но нет :)))
<Nor8> CleanLight: Не брутально, люди заоходили сюда с самописного
<CleanLight> shenmue, в клиенте, где ещё
<inkvizitor68sl> CleanLight: xchat 2.8.8 из под убунты
<shenmue> первые буквы потом таб
<CleanLight> Nor8, таки брутально, но реально :))
<CleanLight> inkvizitor68sl, оставайся на линии, я расскажу тебе как получить пирожок с полки :))
<velessky> "Я расскажу тебе, Нио...."
<shenmue> вообще то есть команда в ирц смотреть кто с какой ос и клиента
<velessky> Кстати видел кто-нить видео про Neo и Ubuntu?
<CleanLight> velessky, как в икс-чате выделянить быстро ник?
<velessky> <CleanLight> огорчу тебя...копипастой)
<CleanLight> velessky, ну, не очень огорчил, ведь в емпати - нужно выделить для начала, а тут достаточно два раза нажать по левой :))
<Nor8> CleanLight: Так и что за клиент?
<velessky> ХЧат
<shenmue> икс чатов несколько видов
<CleanLight> простата это конечно здорово, но не в ущерб свистелкам :/
<CleanLight> точно, надо ещё гномовский опробывать :)
<velessky> Я бы хотел клиент с двумя окнами- первое настройки (Канал,адрес, порт, ник, пароль)
<velessky> второе - колонка ников и простой, можно даже не цветной текст
<velessky> левой на ник тыкнул - лс
<velessky> правой менюшка с выносом в отдельное окно и игнором
<velessky> Идеальный клиент(
<inkvizitor68sl> вичат идеальный клиент
<velessky> Why?
<AndreX> weechat
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что он идеален
<velessky> Ну почему ты так считаешь?)
<Nor8> )
<shenmue> ты забыл "ИМХО"
<inkvizitor68sl> не забыл
<Sergey_IT> нет в жизни идеала
<Nor8> Sergey_IT: есть
<shenmue> есть
<CleanLight> о гат, гномовский икс-чат ещё хуже
<shenmue> не гони на гном. побью
<CleanLight> ёмаё, больше нечего тестить
<shenmue> в опере еще ирц
<shenmue> еще psi+
<CleanLight> есть, но это всё же не чистый ирк-клиент
<Nor8> В опере ирц, кстати, нплохой
<CleanLight> оперу не юзаю, религия не позволяет :)
<shenmue> это какая?
<Nor8> CleanLight: Это какая?
<Nor8> ))
<CleanLight> =)))
<CleanLight> православие, конечно же
<CleanLight> гугл :)
<Nor8> CleanLight: Опера вполне православный
<Nor8> CleanLight: Да и все, кроме эксплорера
<CleanLight> <Nor8, только не для меня :))
<Nor8> CleanLight: Ты сектант))
<Sergey_IT> CleanLight, напиши свой
<velessky> Давайте закроем тему религии?Я сатанист.
<inkvizitor68sl> здесь у всех одна религия
<kolobok> Господа нужна помощь После обновления кубунты не работаетадоб флеш плеер Что делать? Спасибо
<shenmue> обновить флешш плеер
<CleanLight> всё же, на обычном икс-чате круче
<rim13> Здравствуйте, подскажите как добавить скрипт(мултитач для touchpad) в автозагрузку, что бы он запускался после иксов?
<kolobok> а как обновить адоб флеш плеер?
<velessky> Рим, прописывать в кронтабе
<shenmue> в запускаемых приложениях сделай
<velessky> Рим, но что и как писать. не знаю, извини
<CleanLight> kolobok, этого не нужно делать :) достаточно юзать гугл хром :)
<kolobok> Спасибо Попробую Хром
<velessky> Не, хром не для меня...столько возни с закладками...брррр
<Nor8> velessky: Ты в курсе, что тру сатанисты пользуются вин хп?
<velessky> Тру сатанисты?Это что, дорогой?
<shenmue> kolobok	sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Nor8> velessky: тру это true
<velessky> Я не понимаю, что ты вкладываешь в это понятие)
<CleanLight> velessky, возня с закладками!!!!!!!!!!?
<velessky> CleanLight таки да
<rim13> shenmue запускаемых приложениях, как правильно его вставить и куда его поместить на хранение
<CleanLight> velessky, извините сударь, но мне придёться опровернуть ваши слова! :)
<velessky> CleanLight я не против этого
<CleanLight> CleanLight, замечательно :)
<CleanLight> я уже начинаю по тихоньку привыкать к икс-чату =)
<velessky> CleanLight таки батенька.....Самому с собой говорить крайне вредно)))
<CleanLight> ааааааааааааа)))))))))00
<CleanLight> velessky, кстати, это я тоже опровергну :)
<velessky> CleanLight А вот спорить со всеми тоже вредно)))
<CleanLight> velessky, так я только ведь с тобой :) и не спорю, а опровергаю :)
<CleanLight> смотрели фильм Конфуций 2010? :)
<velessky> Нет
<Nor8> CleanLight: Что там интересного?
<CleanLight> Nor8, конфуций там интересен :)
<velessky> 2010 Конфуциев
<Nor8> CleanLight: Он тоже там летает ак все герои последних китайских фильмов?
<Nor8> CleanLight: Или все-таки основан на реальных событиях?
<CleanLight> Nor8, конечно же
<CleanLight> ))
<CleanLight> не, там всё замечательно
<CleanLight> по крайней мере мне понравились первые 10 минут
<CleanLight> а потом я понял, что качество фильма оставляет желать лучшего
<Nor8> CleanLight: ))) Титры и заставка кинокомпании? )))
<CleanLight> Nor8, неа
<XuMuK> Nor8: однозначно графика лучше под виндой... :( придёца сохранить ей жизнь))
<CleanLight> советую, кстати, смотреть с озвучкой от электрички
<Nor8> XuMuK Не, у меня графика норм, но железо слабовато
<Nor8> XuMuK: Какой фпс у тебя?
<CleanLight> кстати, какие есть норм видеоплаеры?
<Nor8>  CleanLight: VLC
<XuMuK> не, ну играть можно, но под виндой рендеринг почотче...
<Nor8>  CleanLight: Непревзойденный
<CleanLight> я пользуюсь двумя - smplayer и vlc
<XuMuK> не мерял
<Nor8> XuMuK: У меня на средних настройках и с антиалайзингом х2 немного плавает
<CleanLight> но как то они иногда коряво работают, хотя я думаю, что скорее всего не в них дело
<Nor8> XuMuK: Но картинка четкая как в винде
<velessky> У меня тоже самое
<Nor8> XuMuK: точнее, с анизотропиком
<velessky> только учтите что виндовые форматы для линуха не родные
<velessky> родные будут так же четко. как в виндах. если не лучше
<XuMuK> хотя да, в лине всё отключено было...
<XuMuK> ща ещё попробую
<CleanLight> всем пока и удачи
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ты апплетом изменения частоты проца пользуешься?
<keros> такой даже есть??
<Nor8> Ну да, всегда есть
<keros> и как это?
<Nor8> пкм добавить на панель и так далее
<keros> не, всмысле им частоту можно менять(разго делать)?
<Nor8> keros: Просто режим выбирать, экономичный и так далее
<keros> эт для ноутбуков?)
<Nor8> Это для всех
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ты апплетом изменения частоты проца пользуешься?
<XuMuK> нее, там ещё чо то мышь подглючивает... када обе кнопки или быстро прицел+выстрел, то просто тупит, то вапще гранату швыряет...
<XuMuK> Nor8: я ето раз и навсегда на перформанс поставил
<Nor8> XuMuK: Это факт, мышь там плохо отрабатывает
<Nor8> XuMuK: Она то все и портит
<velessky> Кстати, кто-нить компы оверлочил?
<XuMuK> причом ппц как
<XuMuK> я в децтве
<Nor8>  velessky: А что там сложного?
<XuMuK> один так дооверлочил что он сгорел)
<shenmue> хм...
<velessky> просто интересны летальные исходы)
<shenmue> а деб пакеты можно собрать только из исходников?
<Nor8> Нормальное железо оверлочить не нужно
<XuMuK> ладно...
 * XuMuK занят
<shenmue> просто любопытно как драйвера в репах оказываются
<XuMuK> теперь стим всё таг же дерет моск
<Nor8>  XuMuK: В смысле?
<XuMuK> ошибка подключения
<XuMuK> что в начале, что в конце
<keros> спс всем за помощь с ssh)
<Nor8> XuMuK: Если бы в Убунту прикрутили поддержку игровых мышей, было бы хорошо, а то приходится руками разгонять порт.
<shenmue> у меня джой сразу пашет.
<Nor8> shenmue: Пашет, но не в полный функционал
<Nor8> shenmue: Игровые мыши имеют массу опций, которые драйверами настраиваются, а их под линукс нет, так еще и другие моменты не отрабатывают
<Nor8> http://try-ubuntu-beta.ec42.net/
<Nor8> Убунту 11.04 в облаке, можно попробовать без инсталяции))
<shenmue> вообще не понимаю что такое игровая мышь
<shenmue> я как то без них обходился и проблем не испытывал
<Nor8>  shenmue: Это частота опросов порта усб + дпи
<Nor8>  shenmue: Ну вот если бы попробовал игровую, то понял бы разницу
<keros> а что не работает? у меня дпи меняется, доп кнопки раюотают...
<artus> keros, побидил таки? ))
<keros> да, полностью))
<keros> ток на 22 порту)
<keros> а внц на стандарте
<Nor8> keros: дпи меняется, частота опроса усб порта не меняется
<keros> что эт такая за частота??) никогда не слышал
<Nor8> keros: Гугли
<keros> не найду)
<Nor8> Твои проблемы )))
<keros> злые вы)
<shenmue> он сам не знает
<keros> ааа)
<Nor8> shenmue: Я то знаю )))
<shenmue> пруф
<Nor8> shenmue: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-392494.html
<shenmue> keros учись из людей информацию выбивать
<Nor8>  shenmue: Do you speak english? ))
<keros> =)
<shenmue> Nor8	дую но мало
<shenmue> ура. убунтология заработала. есть куда посылать народ
<Ecclesiast> Всем доброй ночи, есть кто не спит??
<Sergey_IT> нет
<shenmue> нет
<inkvizitor68sl> все
<Ecclesiast> ну вот, все спят)))
<Sergey_IT> не мешай
<inkvizitor68sl> дададдаадаааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааа
 * shenmue потолкал shenmue
<inkvizitor68sl> тыдыщ ^_^
<shenmue> shenmue  отвали. я сплю
<keros> я тут?
<inkvizitor68sl> ага
<shenmue> нет
<inkvizitor68sl> тебя не видо
<inkvizitor68sl> о! мороенка
<inkvizitor68sl> а я и забыл
<Ecclesiast> я думал я один бухаю сижу а оказалось нет)))
<inkvizitor68sl> ну мы то не бухаем
<Sergey_IT> бухарики на другом канале
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> убунта не вынуждает пиить
<Sergey_IT> убунта для светлого ума и чистых рук
<shenmue> и храброго сердца
<Sergey_IT> )
<inkvizitor68sl> действительно - для храбрецов
<Ecclesiast> ууууууууу не верю)))
<Sergey_IT> это не вопрос веры - это факт
<Sergey_IT> gaga_rin, ку
<Ecclesiast> ТАк к чему я всё это, после обновления потерялась менюшка выключения))) Теперь ни перезагрузить ни выключить))) только кнопками))) Как восстановить?
<shenmue> а в меню система есть?
<Ecclesiast> угу, потерялась только кнопка выключения
<keros> парни парни))....
<shenmue> скрин покажи где ее нет
<keros> ша пришол злой дятько и на спор перековырял пол роутера, теперь инета на айфоне нету)
<keros> чо делать?
<keros> :D
<shenmue> расковырять пол злого дядьки
<Ecclesiast> в првом верхнем углу её нет))) там где должна)) В меню система выключалка осталась:-D
<shenmue> Ecclesiast у тебя просто апплет убран
<shenmue> он называеться вроде "сеанс уведомлений"  или как то так
<keros> злой дятько- институтский борец :D
<Ecclesiast> а как его запилить обратно???
<Sergey_IT> Ecclesiast, гном?
<shenmue> Ecclesiast пкм на панели - добавить апплет
<Ecclesiast> Sergey_IT: угу
<Ecclesiast> щас роюсь в аплетах такого нет(((
<RStyler> в поиске набери слово УВЕДОМЛЕНИЙ
<RStyler> :)
<RStyler> и вывалится тебе апплет
<Sergey_IT> Ecclesiast, ondicator applet session
<Sergey_IT> in*
<shenmue> дело пропавшей кнопки раскрыто
 * shenmue закурил трубку
<Ecclesiast> нашёл, варнул на панель но ни одна строка меню недоступна(((
<Ecclesiast> шерлоки блин))
<keros> shenmue теперь раскройте дело изнасилованого роутера, пжалста...
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, телефонную?
<shenmue> keros я думаю что виноват некий злой дядька борец из института
<AndreX> который вырубил вафлю на роутере )
<keros> shenmue это чудеса дедукции....но что же дальше?
<keros> главное я вычистил айпи айфона из списков блокировки)
<shenmue> а что дальше? виновный найден
<keros> чорд...
<shenmue> Ecclesiast	 закрепи апплет и иксы ребутни
<Ecclesiast> shenmue: рубутую
<shenmue> в угол?
<shenmue> не сюда
<RStyler> вопрос... как рестартануть иксы в 10.10 из запущенного под иксами терминала ? :)
<AndreX> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<artus> нифига
<AndreX> млин
<shenmue> первый вопрос зачем?
<AndreX> Alt(правый)+PrtScr+k
<velessky> *Занимается любовью с Гентой*
<inkvizitor68sl> velessky: поставь ты OpenBSD
<velessky> Не хочу.Хочу генту.А BSD меня не любит.
<inkvizitor68sl> нуну)
<velessky> Мы 2-а часа с другом-переводчиком пытались фряху поставить
<keros> а правда что фрибсд с дискет ставится?
<velessky> Открою секрет. любую систему можно поставить с дискеты)
<velessky> точнее - дискет
<shenmue> даже дос
<artus> keros, с 3х )
<LeNsTR> velessky: а чего с ней заниматься то? она всего за час ставится на i7 :)
<keros> не ну там на сайте написано типа записываем 2 дискеты с такими то штуками....
<LeNsTR> ну, за 2, если тулчейн 2 раза пересобирать)
<artus> на 2 не влезает , по крайней мере не влезало )
<velessky> LeNsTR умеючи - ставится.
<velessky> LeNsTR а если первый раз...
<inkvizitor68sl> keros: фрибсд со всего ставится
<inkvizitor68sl> velessky: OpenBSD намного проще
<inkvizitor68sl> особенно в плане установки
<velessky> Мы легких путей не ищем(с)
<velessky> Просто ты говоришь про легкость человеку, который пошел в армию, что бы разойтись с девушкой
<LeNsTR> все правильно сделал ©
<velessky> LeNsTR не, ну я просто знал что она мне пи...врет, короче.Решил доказать.Был прав.Меня официально ждали 46 дней)
<velessky> Сдается мне, админ у провайдера перепил
<velessky> скорость скачет от 10 кб/сек до 10 мб/сек....Из положеных на скачку 700 кб/сек
<RStyler_> FreeBSD ставится без проблем. НО ! только не со всем железом дружит
<velessky> То ли я чего не понимаю.....
<RStyler_> кому нужна легкая уставнока юзайке PC-BSD
<velessky> Ну его к черту. этоминимал дистр..буду ставить с графической средой...
<RStyler_> там установщик написан для тех кому не нравится разбираться
<RStyler_> :))))
<velessky> Одна кнопка - "Установить"
<velessky> ?=)
<RStyler_> как ты определяешь что есть минимал ???
<velessky> Я про Генту)
<velessky> Скачал образ 100 с небольшим метром
<RStyler_> ну ставь мин потом из коллекции портов ставь то что тебе нужно :))))))))
<velessky> метров
<velessky> *
<velessky> Без графической оболочки и прочих прелестей
<velessky> который отзывался на 1-у команду - reboot
<RStyler_> ладно мы здесь не Фрях говорим? vfkjcnm jnjikb jn ntvfnbrb
<RStyler_> малость отошли от тематики
<velessky> Мы тут о всем говорим =0
<artus> сие есть заблуждение
<velessky> Вот я, например, хочу поговорить о квантовых генераторах когерентного монохромного оптического излучения.
<velessky> Но со мной никто не хочет
<velessky> Кроме гугла, конечно.
<velessky> Но он тоже не охотно XD
<RStyler_> всем удачи и до встречи
<RStyler_> :)
<velessky> Пакапака)
<LeNsTR> velessky: дак minimal-cd нужен чтобы с него генту собирать. Там есть браузер, тулзы для настройки сети и пара редакторов :) настраиваешь сеть, выкачиваешь браузером стейдж и портеж, монтируешь разделы, распаковываешь в них стейж, чрутишься, правишь make.
<LeNsTR> conf и понеслась собираться :)
<LeNsTR> потом собрал ядро, воткнул бутлоадер и ребут
<LeNsTR> делов то
<Nor8> velessky: Предмет разговора узко специализирован и представляет интерес для специалистов. Вы специалист?
<velessky> Да, действительно все очень просто.Я так и думал(с)
<LeNsTR> ^_^
<LeNsTR> я обычно из убунты собираю :)
<velessky> Nor8 почему?Раз пользуюсь. то можно и поговорить
<shenmue> нет таких генераторов
<LeNsTR> с livecd
<velessky> Есть)
<Nor8> Генту, как мне кажется, излишне сложен для инсталяции
<shenmue> слушаюсь
<velessky> Если вы не хотите об этом говорить...может о поэзии Омара Хаяма?^_^
 * shenmue пошел есть
<Nor8>  velessky: Чем ты пользуешься, квантовым генератором?
<AndreX> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff, nAgoHaK
<LeNsTR> Nor8: а он не инсталируется, он собирается)
<velessky> Nor8 Таки да, и ты, мой юный друг. тоже)
<LeNsTR> в этом его собсно прелесть
<LeNsTR> но на самом то деле …
<Nor8> LeNsTR: Да не суть
<LeNsTR> его прелесть аще в другом)
<Nor8> LeNsTR: В красноглазии?)))
<LeNsTR> грасноглзишь ты там только поначалу, когда все интересно и ново
<velessky> Красные глаза - это очень эротично.Это часть моей жизненной философии.
<LeNsTR> потом просто пользуешься :)
<Nor8> LeNsTR: Так и Убунту я тоже просто пользуюсь
<LeNsTR> ну и хорошо же!
<artus> @voice velessky LeNsTR
<Nor8> LeNsTR: Практически сразу
<LeNsTR> Nor8: это замечательно)
<artus> LeNsTR, velessky харош офтопить
<LeNsTR> artus: да погоди ты я тут редко бываю :D
<velessky> ТА ладно. все равно никого нету(
<artus> velessky, я есть
<shenmue> и я
<AndreX> и йа
<velessky> Злой дядя опер пришел...
<LeNsTR> artus: нас больше чем тебя :D
<artus> я и не уходил)
<shenmue> что значит роллинг дистр?
<shenmue> это как понять?
<artus> shenmue, это очередной изврат)
<velessky> Дядя опер, дай поговорить то уж...Мы ж не детскую порновграффию обсуждаем...
<artus> LeNsTR, зато у меня тапки чугуниевые )
<shenmue> дебиан это роллинг дистр. что это за слово такое?
<LeNsTR> ойвей)
<Nor8> shenmue: Это как бы постоянно обновляющийся
<artus> velessky, вон можеш про убунту поговорить)
<velessky> LeNsTR оп, текаем, хлопец.А то тапком попадет.
<Nor8> shenmue: Без установки раз в полгода новых версий
<LeNsTR> velessky: текай )
<velessky> ладно.Буду про убунту.Как вы относитесь к прочтению поэзии Омара ХАяма под убунтой?
<velessky> *ЛЫбицо*
<shenmue> отрицательно
<shenmue> еще вопросы?
<velessky> Да.Почему?
<Nor8>  velessky: Не наше, не русское. Есмь еще вопросы, отрок?
<velessky> Дядя опер,а можно с тобой проконсультироваться?
<Nor8> .
<velessky> Как тыотносишься к словам-эвфемизмам на канале?
<artus> Nor8, и сказать нечего и молчать сил нет? )
<XuMuK|ZNC> чо то валят меня ...
<artus> velessky, сразу в бан)
<XuMuK|ZNC> о_О
<Nor8> artus: Точка мол, всё сказано)))
<LeNsTR> XuMuK|ZNC: ^^
<shenmue> XuMuK бегай больше
<velessky> ну например слова "мир, дверь, мяч" при прочтении на английском дают забавный эффект
<artus> velessky, вот ты точно хочеш чтоб я ее попытался на анг прочесть?
<velessky> Да не, я просто в качестве примера.
<velessky> *сущий ангел*
<artus> причем инструкции по применению будет достаточно)
<LeNsTR> Ворлдорбол :D
 * AndreX всётаки скай хорошую идею придумал (за ответы на не одекватные вопросы наказывать)
<LeNsTR> эх, убунту-ру, сплошной тоталитаризм ")
<velessky> Адекватность-понятие растяжимое.Особенно у парня, у которого 3-и девушки учились на психолога
<Nor8> убунтаризмъ
<LeNsTR> не меняется года с 2006го :D
<velessky> А у нас в ircе девушки появляются?
<LeNsTR> были когда-то)
<shenmue> а где у вас?
<LeNsTR> в дружной комнатке ubuntu-ru же ^^
<velessky> Таааа...Тут
<velessky> Ато как-то поголовно - мужское население....как-то наводит на нехорошие мысли
<velessky> Массоны, массоны....
<artus> velessky, предлагаеш сокращать оное ? )
<LeNsTR> до следующего миллениума
<velessky> Не.Предлагаю девушек затаскивать к нам.
<velessky> Кстати, мужики.ГУманно ли ставить подруге убунту и ничего не объяснить?Она просто с блондинка...Я боюсь что она немного удивится...
<Nor8>  velessky: Скажи, что сюрприз и научи пользоваться
<Nor8> Тогда гуманно
<Nor8> Оформи соотвественно, иконки там розовенькие и так далее))
<velessky> ну....она как бы училась интернетом пользоваться около месяца, разговаривая при этом с компьютером.Точнее уговаривая его сделать то что она хочет
<[koshka]> o_O
<[koshka]> помогало?
<velessky> Нет.Но ей это не мешало
<Nor8> [koshka]: А, Вы, уважаемая, разговариваете со своим железом? )))
<artus> о, котя  )
<AndreX> [koshka]: q
<[koshka]> Nor8, нууу... когда он себя плохо ведет ) я его обзываю :D
<velessky> УРААА!!!!ДЕВУШКА НА КАНАЛЕ!!!!!Так, я за шампанским на кухню!!!!!!
<[koshka]> artus, мяу) это я
<[koshka]> AndreX, привет
<[koshka]> ща я ребуттнусь
<artus> [koshka], пропажа нашлась)
<[koshka]> с убунты зайдуу
<velessky> Так.Я тут.С шампанским...А девушка опять потерялась т.т
<shenmue> как не совершенны все графические de
<shenmue> сколько с ними не говори все равно ничего не сделают
<velessky> ксттаи, товарищи.На убунтологии наткнулся "Клавиатурные сокращения-Ctrl+Alt+Delete - перезагрузить компьютер"
<velessky> У меня не пашет под убой 11.04...это нормально?
<artus> угу
<artus> его вырубили в 9.04 кажись
<shenmue> пашет
<AndreX> и не должно тока из консоли
<[koshka]> artus: тут вроде только ты по мне скучаешь)
<shenmue> только в консоли
<artus> [koshka], я всегда по тебе скучаю)
<velessky> А альт-контрл-бекспей-перезагрузка иксов...тоже не пашет
<shenmue> пашет
<[koshka]> LeNsTR: няу)
<shenmue> комбинация просто отключена
<[koshka]> artus: мм )
<LeNsTR> черт, как я тут снова оказался)
<velessky> Я тоже няу хочу Т_Т
<LeNsTR> [koshka]: Аняня)
<[koshka]> LeNsTR: Киря ^^
<velessky> Я же даже шампанское принес т.т
<[koshka]> velessky: думаешь стоит?))
<velessky> Дыа.Все равно гента еще качается.Буду пить
<[koshka]> ну много не пей только
<[koshka]> я вот вообще не пью)
<velessky> та я тоже.Просто сок кончился.А пить хоцца.
<[koshka]> artus: я так и знала что ты скучал по мне ) вот и зашла
<artus> [koshka], а все это время храбрости набиралась? )
<[koshka]> artus: та не совсем )
<[koshka]> velessky: )))
<[koshka]> че у нас тут новенького?
<shenmue> я
<artus> ничего) флудять да офтопять )
<[koshka]> ай, кикать их всех
<velessky> И миня?:(
<[koshka]> а ты, я смотрю, уже с войсом) что натворил?))
<artus> тебя в первую очередь )
<velessky> Я....Я же хороший(
<shenmue> velessky у тебя убунту?
<velessky> 11.04 c gfrtnfvb rlt
<velessky> с пакетами кде
<shenmue> memaker есть в репах?
<[koshka]> я кстати хотела кде влепить
<[koshka]> потом передумала)
<Nor8> [koshka]: гном пользуешь?
<[koshka]> Nor8: угу
<shenmue> velessky глянь еще flush
<velessky> 1 есть
<shenmue> отлично
<velessky> и второй есть
<shenmue> первая это аналог фотошопа
<artus> так, а кто мне скажет, если я алиасами в апаче расписал отдельные логи, мне лутше ротацию в /etc/logrotate.d/ как отдельные конфиги забить или всеж можно в  /etc/logrotate.d/apache2 прописать?
<velessky> А гимп как же?=)
<shenmue> ты memaker  посмотри
<shenmue> все вопросы отпадут сразу
<artus> shenmue, flush не нужен ибо етсь rtorrent )
<shenmue> рторрент же консольный?
<velessky> качаю)
<artus> eue
<shenmue> а я ленивый
<artus> тьху, это ж гтк клиент
<velessky> бугага
<shenmue> (=
<[koshka]> спать пора наверное
<shenmue> velessky гимпу долеко
<[koshka]> artus: ты так не думаешь?)
<artus> shenmue, http://itmages.ru/image/view/177564/2cf5f56e
<artus> [koshka], куда... ты еще не расказала где пропадала
<[koshka]> та ни где я не пропадала) всего в 800 км от тебя :P
<artus> у вас там жара небось щас
<[koshka]> дааа...что то резко потеплело, градусов 20
<shenmue> artus меня и так устраивает http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок.png
<artus> хм, у меня днем под 24
<[koshka]> а я себе еще ниче из обуви не купила, как придурок в сапогах.. хорошо хоть белые они хД
<artus> shenmue, неее... тргуи ужас
<IchEsseDichAuf> кто либо строит спектрограммы аудиофайлов пол линуксом? как?
<artus> shenmue, дык то что я те показал тупо бинарник, береш и запускаеш, конектиш к трансмишину который демоном и ляпота
<[koshka]> artus: ну у нас холодно было, дожди, вот только стало теплеть
<artus> [koshka], оппа... только заметил сто у нас с тяпницы тоже ацкие ливни обещають
<[koshka]> не, у нас уже все .) жара скоро
<[koshka]> море уже 10 градусов :D
<[koshka]> ладно. спокойной ночи. не скучайте. удачной ночи/утра/дня/вечера )))
<artus> [koshka], сладких тебе
<Nor8>  shenmue: Глючил, помню, у меня торрент от оперы
<shenmue> а это не оперный клиент
<shenmue> а веб морда на трансмишен
<artus> а ты от оперы ни на шаг не отходиш? )
<shenmue> удобная программа.
<Nor8> shenmue: А, перепутал, похож он на дефолтный
<shenmue> дефолтный такой же как и загрузчик по виду
<Nor8> shenmue: Freelancer для мультиплея качаешь или один летать будешь?)))
<shenmue> один
<shenmue> со звуком проблемы
<artus> че сразу 1н) с толпой в 20ть человек аукатцог будете ))
<Nor8> ))
<shenmue> звук отрубаеся если идет загруска другой области
<shenmue> з*
<artus> хм, небыло у меня такого
<shenmue> лечиться сохр и загрузкой .
<shenmue> но не везде можно сохранятся
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/177566/c9063b0c
<Nor8> shenmue:  Не знаю, какое у тебя железо, но при правильных настройках не должно быть проблем со звуком
<Nor8> sharikoff: Норм, для провинции и зарплата вполне))
<shenmue> у меня такое и в моррровинд и в вов было
<sharikoff> Nor8: главное ведь не тупить =)
<Nor8> sharikoff: А то, в Иркутске видать трудновато с этим, раз открытым текстом говорят))))
<shenmue> эникейщик это кто?
<Nor8> )) ахахаха
<Nor8> Компьютерный специалист широкого профиля )))
<sharikoff> это хорошо что так пишут
 * trancecore хотел спросить, пока думал над вопросом сам допер как всё сделать
<Nor8> sharikoff: Что за фирма хоть, куда на работу берут? Не в министерство, надеюсь.
#ubuntu-ru 2011-04-27
<shenmue> хм
<sharikoff> я уже работаю
<sharikoff> и не там
<sharikoff> =)
<Nor8> sharikoff: Дай угадаю, ты старший эникейщик?)))
<yurau_> вот уже и я дебиан качаю
<IchEsseDichAuf> смотри, засудят ещё.
<trancecore> Как Х серв прибить?
<trancecore> X :2 -terminate ?
<XuMuK> ыы
<XuMuK> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<sharikoff> init 3
<sharikoff> блин
<sharikoff> убунта такая убунта
<sharikoff> я до сих пор не вкуриваю как завязан гдм и иксы
<yurau_> IchEsseDichAuf: xubuntu 10.10 на amd k6-2 не устанавливается. кернель слишком новый. а инсталляция дебиан 6 пошла.
<trancecore> XuMuK, а это только Х 2 остановит? или же все че есть?
<XuMuK> чо за Х 2? о_О
<yurau_> 2й дисплей?
<yurau_> .. я не знаю в любом случае
<trancecore> в общем игру запускал, в новом серве она там и померла, больше в том серве не запустить ничего
<yurau_> экспериментируйте. перезагрузка не помогает?
<trancecore> yurau_, да мне проще тада скипт на другой Х написать чем перезагружать
 * trancecore как сложен этот мир
<yurau_> приколитесь. у меня дома на роутере все 4 гнезда заняты. наверное придется покупать гигабитный свитч
<doc24> ))))
<doc24> зачем столько компов?)
<yurau_> у меня в комнате 2, у отца. сейчас старый амд готовлю для установке на кухне
<yurau_> для старого компа надо мышь новую. а то с колесиком плохо работает
<yurau_> я заставлю работать всех компьютеров у меня дома!
<inkvizitor68sl> тыц
<inkvizitor68sl> yurau_: хва выпендриваццо
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня 5 машин дома в полностью рабочем состоянии
<inkvizitor68sl> не считая мобильных девайсов и откровенного хлама
<inkvizitor68sl> самый слабый из 5 - p4 3.4 c HT и 2г памяти
<yurau_> а как инет организован? роутер+свитчь?
<inkvizitor68sl> роутер
<yurau_> там обычно для локалки 4 порта
<XuMuK> вайфай рулед)
<inkvizitor68sl> вайфай
<yurau_> аа
<inkvizitor68sl> 4 сети, 4 канала.
<yurau_> я противник этого
<inkvizitor68sl> роутер купи нормальный
<yurau_> экологию нарушать. у меня все на проводах
<artus> так, вкорячил awnstats
<inkvizitor68sl> пыль хлебать
<inkvizitor68sl> единственное - мой милый NASик подключен по кабелю
<inkvizitor68sl> мой милый насик ныне уже с 2мя гигабитками
<yurau_> inkvizitor68sl: проста убунта не потянула амд к6-2
<inkvizitor68sl> и с 8ю гигами памяти
<yurau_> пришлось дебиан ставить
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, соседа с магнетроном на тебя нет )
<inkvizitor68sl> ессна
<inkvizitor68sl> yurau_: она ж под чистый i686 собрана
<yurau_> во во.
<inkvizitor68sl> Linux laptop 2.6.35-28-generic-pae #50-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 18 20:43:15 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> как бы уснуть та
<yurau_> кто знает как называется рускоязычный канал по дебиану?
<inkvizitor68sl> никак
<inkvizitor68sl> не ходи туда
<inkvizitor68sl> там страшные люди
<inkvizitor68sl> в криокамере живут
<inkvizitor68sl> олд-олд-стейблы юзают
<inkvizitor68sl> и до сих пор кодировка ko8-r
<inkvizitor68sl> koi8-r*
<artus> ага, есть такое )
<inkvizitor68sl> короче про дебиан тут лучше спрашивай
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, а давай я те на про статью наваяю как awstats поставить)
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: mgrctl --install awstats ) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: катай
<inkvizitor68sl> доступ же есть редакторский7
<inkvizitor68sl> ?
<artus> не, ну так чтоб на каждый алиас свои логи, да авторизация от лишниг глаз
<artus> угу, вроде есть
<inkvizitor68sl> ну не найдешь - пинай
<inkvizitor68sl> надо черновики перерыть, кстати
<artus> есть, и даж пускает)
<inkvizitor68sl> гыг)
<inkvizitor68sl> только не публикуй сращу
<inkvizitor68sl> сразу
<artus> не, я в черновики
<inkvizitor68sl> а то надо будет ещё копирайты нарисовать )
<inkvizitor68sl> и теги
<inkvizitor68sl> и заголовок под гугль
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня наушники говно(
<inkvizitor68sl> положил в рот - а их не слышно >_<
<artus> ты того, понижеспины еще засунь)
<inkvizitor68sl> там звукоизоляция слишком хорошая
<inkvizitor68sl> просто CX500 так слышно )
<inkvizitor68sl> а CX300-II - нифига
<inkvizitor68sl> погромче сделал - просто шум какой то(
<inkvizitor68sl> о
<inkvizitor68sl> теперь слышно
<inkvizitor68sl> какой фигней я страдаю в полпяттого ночи
<inkvizitor68sl> пойду посплю лучше
<XuMuK> не хочешь приколоцо в КоД?)
<Vagab> plhfcnb dctv!
<Vagab> доброе утро всем!
<Vagab> такой вопрос,у меня жесткий на 320 гб,под установку ubuntu было выделено 10 гб,прошло две недели,теперь,при копировании с диска на диск,система выдает ошибку что не достаточно места,что сделать?! прошу помощи!
<Vagab> как увеличить место на  на  /dev/sda1?!
<Vagab> или же сделать так что бы Brasro хранила временные образы на другом диске!
<Vagab> ау
<Vagab> есть кто нить!
<vladgobelen> Vagab: gparted
<vladgobelen> но менять будет долго
<vladgobelen> либо примонтировать /home на другой раздел
<Vagab> gparted это что?!
<vladgobelen> это программа для работы с жесткими дисками/флэшками
<vladgobelen> запускаешь с лайвсд и меняешь размер
<Vagab> хорошо попробую
<Vagab> спасибо!
<AndreX> омг
 * AndreX посмотрел на мокрую клавиатуру ((
<bbvzxc> Доброе утро
<bbvzxc> есть кто живой?
<abadello> дада
<abadello> тока быстро
<bbvzxc> Помогите пожалуйста расирить интернет на второй компьютер
<bbvzxc> на обоих убунту 10.04
<abadello> расирить?
<bbvzxc> расшарить*
<abadello> как приходит, как раздаётся?
<bbvzxc> auto lo
<bbvzxc> iface lo inet loopback
<bbvzxc> auto dsl-provider
<bbvzxc> iface dsl-provider inet ppp
<bbvzxc> pre-up /sbin/ifconfig eth1 up # line maintained by pppoeconf
<bbvzxc> provider dsl-provider
<bbvzxc> auto eth1
<bbvzxc> iface eth1 inet manual
<bbvzxc> auto eth0
<bbvzxc> iface eth0 inet static
<bbvzxc> address 192.168.0.1
<bbvzxc> netmask 255.255.255.0
<bbvzxc> eth1  -  интернет приходит
<vladgobelen> юзай pb
<bbvzxc> eth0 - должен раздватся,аля ЛАН
<vladgobelen> а еще лучше - роутер
<bbvzxc> дело в том, что когда на компьютере1 (что приходит инет) была винда, то на второй компьютер (там убунту постоянно) интернет приходил без бубна
<bbvzxc> достаточно было прописать ДНС
<bbvzxc> сейчас же там такие же настройки, а на компьютере1 вроде все так же настроил (ип,маски)
<bbvzxc> что можно сделать,не подскажите?
<bbvzxc> вроде по мануалам делаю...
<abadello> bbvzxc я чёт тоже косяков не вижу
<bbvzxc> abadello, мб на втором компьютере что пошаманить надо?
<abadello> это логично, поскольку винда подхватывала...
<abadello> а компы то пингуются?
<bbvzxc> /etc/network/interfaces второго компьютера:
<bbvzxc> auto lo
<bbvzxc> iface lo inet loopback
<bbvzxc> да,пинг норм
<bbvzxc> 64 bytes from 192.168.0.10: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.155 ms
<bbvzxc> 64 bytes from 192.168.0.10: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.139 ms
<bbvzxc> 64 bytes from 192.168.0.10: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.141 ms
<bbvzxc> 64 bytes from 192.168.0.10: icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=0.150 ms
<bbvzxc> 64 bytes from 192.168.0.10: icmp_seq=5 ttl=64 time=0.150 ms
<rapidsp> !paste| bbvzxc
<ubuntuhelp> bbvzxc: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<bbvzxc> блин, а есть еще мб варианты? самбой мб какой?
<bbvzxc> broadcast 1.1.1.1  - так обозначается DNS в /etc/network/interfaces
<bbvzxc> ?
<bbvzxc> есть кто живой?
<adminn> Всем привет. У меня что-то с Tk для Perl.Библиотеки установил, а приложение не запускается
<SergeyIT> adminn, а что говорит?
<adminn> Can't locate Tk.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.1 /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.1 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.10 /usr/share/perl/5.10 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /usr/bin/sdict line 25.
<adminn> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/bin/sdict line 25. Это если запустить sdict
<adminn> Что же делать?
<SergeyIT> а Tk.pm есть в пути?
<adminn> <SergeyIT> в каком пути?
<SergeyIT> который в скобках указан
<adminn> щас
<adminn> вроде нет
<SergeyIT> http://us.yhs4.search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?fr=altavista&itag=ody&q=Can%27t+locate+Tk.pm+in+%40INC&kgs=1&kls=0
<adminn> спс посмотрю
<adminn> я так понял мне надо установить x11/p5-Tk
<SergeyIT> adminn, попробуй
<adminn> а что это?! хз
<SergeyIT> adminn, а я знаю? ). С Tk и perl никогда дела не имел...
<adminn> ну а какой тогда переводчик посоветуете ЧТОБЫ БЫЛО НОРМАЛЬНОЕ ЧИСЛО СЛОВАРЕЙ В ОТКРЫТОМ ДОСТУПЕ?
<adminn> и желательно на русском
<abadello> stardict?
<SergeyIT> adminn, учи язык
<adminn> <SergeyIT> я инглиш знаю нормально, но переводчик печатает и переводит быстрее, я его только поправляю
<sharikoff> adminn: капс запал?
<adminn> нет просто мне переводчик нужен
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, выковыривай
<SergeyIT> adminn, купи профессиональный
<adminn> <SergeyIT> кого?
<adminn> ща попробем stardict
<adminn> Ошибка: Зависимость не может быть удовлетворена: libgucharmap6
<sharikoff> @voice adminn
<adminn> Ошибка: Зависимость не может быть удовлетворена: libgucharmap6 що це за?
<adminn> или как там на украинском
<ferrer3> В приложении Deluge есть какой-то баг. Если качать часть большой раздачи (например, альбом из дискографии), то на жёстком диске создаётся куча папок из этой раздачи... Можно ли это как-то остановить?
<ferrer3> создаётся куча ненужных папок*
<abadello> тоже интересует
<inkvizitor68sl> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<chapt> поставил yakuake классная штука, жадь раньше о ней не знал
<ferrer3> Подскажите, как закрыть зависшее приложение? Вообще любое.. В данном случае оно работает через вайн, уменрли все кнопки и закрыть не получается.
<abadello1> TERM, kill -9
<inkvizitor68sl> ferrer3: xkill
<NGE01> ferrer3: есть кнопка на компе называеться рессет
<abadello1> ferrer3 еще в гноме есть характерный апплет
<ferrer3> sps
<oxothuk> утра камрады
<oxothuk> подскажите, как запустить тимвьюивер в убунте из командной строки?
<inkvizitor68sl> с большой букв
<inkvizitor68sl> ы
<oxothuk> это сарказм?
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: ты кже в yandex был?)
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: эм? )  был
<inkvizitor68sl> oxothuk: нет
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: та а фотки где)))
<inkvizitor68sl> раньше он запускался командой TeamViewer
<inkvizitor68sl> именно с большой буквы
<inkvizitor68sl> а счас я этим УГ не пользуюсь
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: ну там не зоопарк же
<oxothuk> чуть такова, есть комп с убунтой, на нем установлен тимвьюивер, но он не запущен, зато есть доступ через ссш
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<inkvizitor68sl> ну зайди ты по VNC уже
<oxothuk> нужно получить достум чтобы по раб столу мышкой елозить через тимвьюивер
<oxothuk> не настроен =(
<oxothuk> все это добро оствлось в наследство
<inkvizitor68sl> aptitude install x11vnc
<oxothuk> от суперадмина
<inkvizitor68sl> x11vnc
<inkvizitor68sl> да я уже понял по "с убунтой" и "тимвььювер", что от "админа"
<oxothuk> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> если такой чудак - мог бы хоть rdesktop севрер накатить
<inkvizitor68sl> он вполне ничо так
<oxothuk> у него пароль для рута... внимание барабанная дробь   gfhjkm
<oxothuk> inkvizitor68sl: dyw dcnfkj
<inkvizitor68sl> нууу
<oxothuk> inkvizitor68sl: внц встало
<inkvizitor68sl> могло быть и хуже
<inkvizitor68sl> oxothuk: ну и запускай теперь x11vnc
<inkvizitor68sl> от юзера
<inkvizitor68sl> и коннектись
<skai> oxothuk: а адресок его айпишный какой?
<NGE01> oxothuk: гениальный пароль у тя
<oxothuk> skai:  )))
<oxothuk> skai: это не у меня
<oxothuk> это тот что достался
<inkvizitor68sl> форсаж 5 ?
<inkvizitor68sl> форсаж 5 ?!
<oxothuk> я кстате тоже улыбался
<inkvizitor68sl> форсаж 5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111111111111111
<oxothuk> как узнал икал кнопочку "смешнО"
<oxothuk> а внц на порту 5900?
<oxothuk> по дефолту?
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<inkvizitor68sl> xvnc4viewer ip:0
<inkvizitor68sl> или ip:1
<inkvizitor68sl> пиши
<SergeyIT> ку
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: 5-я вышел?
<oxothuk>  inkvizitor68sl: серый экран чегойта
<oxothuk> там нужно гдето подковырнуть?
<inkvizitor68sl> аа
<inkvizitor68sl> ага
<oxothuk> мыша кстати работает)
<inkvizitor68sl> oxothuk: значит не к тому экрану подцепился
<inkvizitor68sl> oxothuk: или не от того юзера запустил
<oxothuk> inkvizitor68sl:  оооо
<oxothuk> inkvizitor68sl:  сенкс вери матч
<oxothuk> inkvizitor68sl: респект уважуха, все дела =)
<inkvizitor68sl> бгг )
<oxothuk> фак мой мозг, как же я люблю ленух)))))))))))
<SergeyIT> понял. чего сказал?
<oxothuk> угу
<abadello1> народ, а никто не в курсе как скорость скролла поменять?
<Tetris> Всем привет. Столкнулся с такой проблеммой. У меня есть разделы /dev/sda1 - 47000 (это основной, тоесть Диск С), потом диск D /dev/sda5, и диск E /dev/sda6 .   Я отформатировал диск С. Теперь нужно создать разширенный раздел.. А в выборе дает только логический и 
<inkvizitor68sl> эм
<inkvizitor68sl> Tetris: а какой жопой ты себе хочешь ДВА расширенных раздела?
<Tetris> а разве нельзя 2 ?
<inkvizitor68sl> ...
<inkvizitor68sl> primary - 4 раздела, с них можно грузится
<inkvizitor68sl> extented - всё остальное
<Tetris> ааа
<inkvizitor68sl> logical - все томы в extented
<inkvizitor68sl> они с sd{a-z}5 начинаются
<Tetris> мне нужно диск С, разделить .. Основной загрузочный 7 гиг, потом свап 2 гига. и 35 гиг основной.. получается у меня будет 2 основных так?
<Tetris> 2 основных + swap
<inkvizitor68sl> да сделай ты кучу primary
<inkvizitor68sl> и фсё
<Tetris> спасибо)
<inkvizitor68sl> 3 основных
<inkvizitor68sl> если у тебя места в конце диска нет - ты swp уже в extented е создашь
<inkvizitor68sl> не(
<inkvizitor68sl> не*
<inkvizitor68sl> да блин
<inkvizitor68sl> надо клаву поменять
<Tetris> =)
<Tetris> сколько лет уже на Убунту:?
<inkvizitor68sl> только накладно ноуты выкидывать изза неудобной клавы
<inkvizitor68sl> 5.5
<Tetris> серьзно)
<inkvizitor68sl> умху
<Tetris> а Acronic умеет делать дефрагментацию?
<Tetris> или проверку ошибок на диске?
<Tetris> у меня возле /dev/sda5 ! знак стоит
<oxothuk> ммм, а как запустить панель гномовскую из консоли?
<SergeyIT> oxothuk, gnome-panel может?
<oxothuk> (gnome-panel:2057): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<oxothuk> пробовал
<oxothuk> вот что высыпает в концоли
<SergeyIT> oxothuk, ты из голой консоли делаешь ? Там же Х-ы нужны
<oxothuk> иксы стоят
<oxothuk> но там убраны все панели
<oxothuk> тоесть тупо обоина и все
<oxothuk> моно допустим создать папку и шариться по фс
<oxothuk> но нельзя зайти в настройки
<oxothuk> а в насройках  в автозапуске криво запускается фулскринный мплеер
<oxothuk> надо бы допилить
<oxothuk> но по ктрл+альт+ф1 запускается менюшка моей машины
<oxothuk> а не удаленной через внц
<oxothuk> вот и возникла идея закогтиться по ssh и запустить панель гнома из консоли
<oxothuk> но система говорит (gnome-panel:2087): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<oxothuk> )
<inkvizitor68sl> и дисплей то кто указыавть будет?
<inkvizitor68sl> DISPLAY=0:0 gnome-panel попробуй
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя я уже не помню
<oxothuk> (gnome-panel:2090): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: 0:0
<inkvizitor68sl> [v
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> ну ищи какой у тебя там активен
<oxothuk> ихсодя из того, что через внц я коннекчусь  *:0
<oxothuk> я предполагаю, что активен 0
<oxothuk> ага
<oxothuk> разобрался
<oxothuk> export DISPLAY=:0
<NGE01> при запуске приложения в вайне выдаёт ошибку с rld.dll  в консоли ничего нет
<NGE01> что мне с ней делать ума не приложу и кинул сюс32 и прописал в вайне как натив ничего всё равно не помогает
<NGE01> а на winehq ничего нет
<[v-8]_jupiter> NGE01: http://lurkmore.ru/%D0%92%D1%81%D0%B5%D0%BC_%D0%BF%D0%BE%D1%85%D1%83%D0%B9
<NGE01> [v-8]_jupiter: а умнее ничего не было)))
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice [v-8]_jupiter
<inkvizitor68sl> эм
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice "[v-8]_jupiter"
<inkvizitor68sl> о
<kress> qq gyus
<kress> дано grub4dos, winxp, ubuntu-10.10-desktop.iso ставиться не хочет :(
<kress> инстал пытается найти диск и не может :( хард с образом маунтицца на нем проводится поиск но образ не находится :(
<inkvizitor68sl> купи ты себе zalman ve200
<velessky> Можно ли установить на флешку Ubuntu, но как-нибудь оставить возможность установки с нее?
<kress> velessky: гдето в сети валялась такая тема
<artus> можно)
<velessky> просто я видел , либо установка - либо типа лайвфлеш
<artus> можно даже чтоб сохранялись настройки в твоей лив системе )
<[v-8]_jupiter> NGE01: сори) ето я повыпендривался)
<velessky> Хм..так...задам вопрос по другому.Я устанавливаю убу на флешку, ставлю программы, добавляю пакеты
<velessky> А потом все это устанавливаю на другой комп
<velessky> так возможно сделать?Оо
<artus> нет
<kress> нуууууу по идее то можно конечон
<UNIm95> velessky в убунте встроена утилита создания загрузочной флешки
<velessky> просто хотелось вырезать часть пакетов из убу а добавить пиджина. аську
<velessky> загрузочной - не установочкой.Или возможность установки тоже будет?
<artus> мдя, когда ж люди то вопросы начнут правельно формулировать
<velessky> Арт, не ругайся, начальник
<artus> так ты определись)
<kress> так это =))) кстате - реально накатить убунту с груб4дос десктопную версию?
<velessky> просто с внешним HDD проблем бы не было, но я уже 1 убил. мне хватило
<kress> раньше альтернейт я накатывал
<velessky> Арт, мне нужен один из двух вариантов - установленная система+установка с флешки чистой
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: а dnsmanager же только может ыть вторичным сервером имен?
<velessky> либо установленная система+мои пакеты+установка с этой же флешки
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: ага
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: могу продать лицензию через пару-тройку недель
<inkvizitor68sl> за копейки
<shenmue> доброе всем =)
<[v-8]_jupiter> я у тебя уже купил dnsmanager)
<velessky> Доброе)
<inkvizitor68sl> ispmgr же?
<kress> привед )
<[v-8]_jupiter> и dns вроде
<velessky> Арт, размер флехи не важен, сейчас пойду покупать, если с возможностями определюсь
<[v-8]_jupiter> Или у тебя тогда скидок небыло
<inkvizitor68sl> не, на dns скидок нет
<inkvizitor68sl> просто я себе покупал - больше не нужен будет
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: ты теперь хостингом не занимаешься?
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<inkvizitor68sl>  занимаюсь, только DNSы по другой системе организовал
<velessky> В принципе, вариант лайвфлехи с сохранением настроек меня тоже устраивает
<inkvizitor68sl> velessky: там есть ползунок "сохрнаять настройки в раздел объёмом ... "
<inkvizitor68sl> настройки эти не переползают на машину после установки
<velessky> а где этот ползунок искать?
<velessky> А это уже проблемы товарищей, которым я буду убу ставить - почти у всех инет есть, наладят)
<inkvizitor68sl> система -> администрирование -> создание загрузочного USB диска (sic!) неужто сложно было заметить?
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: смотри. Есть ispmanager стоит на хостинге и есть отдельная vps. Нужно домен привязать к vps. Я делаю: создаю домен в ispmanager
<[v-8]_jupiter> а потом правлю в настройках домена на нужный ip
<velessky> Инк, а установка с этой флешки будет возможна?
<artus> velessky, UCK волшебные слова для поиска (Ubuntu Customization Kit)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Правильно или есть более интересней способ
<inkvizitor68sl> velessky: да
<artus> velessky, фаршируеш ливку по желанию )
<velessky> Тогда побег за флешкой.4-ре гига хватит?
<alexzulu> сразу 11.04 ставь.:)
<velessky> да я пока на 10.10 потренеруюсь, а завтра поставлю 11.04, хотя Юнити убог и нерадостен(
<alexzulu> velessky, главный девиз. мы не такие как все. пользователи -- вешайтесь!!!:)
<velessky> Хехе..ладно, убег в магазин)
<alexzulu> velessky, зачем юнити. гном 3 и вперёд и с песней.
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: о взгляни на мое сообщение)
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: а?
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> если домен делегирован
<inkvizitor68sl> на нужные NS
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: подругому никак?
<inkvizitor68sl> делегировать домен на vps если там есть отдельные ip
<[v-8]_jupiter> а как его связать с ispmanager
<[v-8]_jupiter> &
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: в смысле как?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: ты вообще про DNS хоть чтот о знаешь? )
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: я имею ввиду что бы добавить как то блок ip в ispamnager, а потом при создании выбирать из списка
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: если эти IP не приналдежат серверу - то лучше никак)
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: ага понял) Спасибо
<inkvizitor68sl>  а вообще можно тупо добавить в список IP
<inkvizitor68sl> если connectivity не нужен
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: кстати, у меня есть клевый DNS хостинг
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: с валидным сертификатом
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: разнесенный на 2 ДЦ (думаю о третьем, выбираю)
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: 10 р в год за домен
<[v-8]_jupiter> та не у меня свои dns есть.
<[v-8]_jupiter> хочется просто их рознести что бы были 2 vps например под первичный и вторичный dns. Вторичный то dnsmanager справляется ,а вот первичный ручками надоело создавать записи
<[v-8]_jupiter> думаю мож ispmanager pro туда оставить. Вроде отдельных панелей нет управления
<dvtcepilov> тест
<ubuntuhelp> dvtcepilov, Failed!
<inkvizitor68sl> гыг
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: ты объясни что именно тебе нужно и я тебе всё настрою =)
<inkvizitor68sl> возьму только за лицензии на софт (ну и предпочтительно у меня vds арендовать можно, тем более они не у вас)
<TomFarr> добробобро полосатики ;)
<dvtcepilov> нрод, кто ставил бета версию убунты?
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<inkvizitor68sl> я
<inkvizitor68sl> dvtcepilov:
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: у меня вот 2 DNS сервера работают на одной лицензии =)
<TomFarr> f xnj tot rjylbnfnjd yt ,skj&
<TomFarr> Еще кондидатов не было?
<inkvizitor68sl> при всём том она чужая, вдобавок
<dvtcepilov> мыша пропадает периодически? (указатель)
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: нет
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: у тебя через панели управления?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: да как хочешь =)
<dvtcepilov> блин значет у меня какойто касяк такой
<inkvizitor68sl> ТЗ набросай, чтобы я сразу всю картину видел
<inkvizitor68sl> а я тебе цену скажу окончательную
<dvtcepilov> а гнома кто пробовал удалять и кто знает как ето сделать?
<TomFarr> sudo apt-get autoremove gnome
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: тут интересно самому) Если бы я не хотел делать то арендовал бы dns.
<inkvizitor68sl> ы)
<TomFarr> Вселенное в опасносте
<dvtcepilov> система после этого не падает?  я имею в виду, что поставил кеды, а гнома грохнуть бы за ненадобностью
<inkvizitor68sl> падает
<dvtcepilov> во-во (:
<TomFarr> dvtcepilov: все знают что до нормальной работы, хоть отчати, КДЕ до гнома очень далеко - ты сделал ошибку.
<TomFarr> свистелок и в гноме можно нашлепать
<dvtcepilov> млин, как в ирке пейсать конкретному Васе?
<TomFarr> а производительностью в угоду красоте жертвовать не хочется.
<inkvizitor68sl> первые буквы ника, таб
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: у меня dns сервера работают. ТОлько первичные я создаю вручную).
<dvtcepilov> в общем чяте
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: в смысле первичные?
<TomFarr> dvtcepilov: наберай 2 первых буквы ника и жми таб
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: а как ты хочешь то? чтобы днс сервер телепатически понимал, что ты хочешь?
<dvtcepilov> TomFarr: спасибо
<TomFarr> inkvizitor68sl: мой понимает =)
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: или ты просто хочет 2 днс сервера и запихать во все панели их?
<TomFarr> а вчера пол вечера не мог войти на сервер по ссх, меня уж пугали тем что все накрылось... но как оказалось я логинился не под тем юзверем раз 50
<inkvizitor68sl> кстати, надо свои тоже подцепить
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: тебе же сказали - ""Dпод тем же юзером, что и в системе логинишь"
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: под каким ты ещё то пытался?
<TomFarr> inkvizitor68sl: поверишь в то что у меня 1 машина пахает за два неймсервера на одном ип?
<dvtcepilov> TomFarr: да мне что-то кеды больше глянулись, чисто внешне, а так как я в основном в консоли сежу, мне собстна что то что другое
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: поверю. только многие домены делегировать не сможешь
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: у многих регистраторов
<TomFarr> с моим работает, а как понадобится рядом второй поставлю и все.
<TomFarr> 3 домена. на одной машине
<inkvizitor68sl> о да, целых 3 домена
<inkvizitor68sl> сча)
<TomFarr> сказка
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: да хочу что бы на первичном домене была какаято панель управления , вместо того что бы я руками создавал все записи
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: дык манагера поставь
<TomFarr> Кстати поддержка рускоязычных доменов так же делается? или шурупы в консоль вкручивать?
<[v-8]_jupiter> DNS или isp
<TomFarr> [v-8]_jupiter: EHCP
<inkvizitor68sl> </etc/bind/zones>
<inkvizitor68sl> (chroot) # ls -al /etc/bind/zones | wc -l
<inkvizitor68sl> 504
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: isp
<inkvizitor68sl> и к нему слейвом dns
<TomFarr> isp=GPL?
<inkvizitor68sl> [root@bsd06 /usr/ports]# ls -al /etc/namedb/master | wc -l
<inkvizitor68sl>      815
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: шутишь?
<TomFarr> Тогда EHCP.
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: у нас ынтерпрайз
<TomFarr> Ljdjkmyj cnf,bkty b vyjujaeyrwbjyfkty
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: нам некогда с поделками возиться
<TomFarr> ну конечно-конечно. куда мне до ваших интерпрайз...
<inkvizitor68sl> если уж панель для редактирования dns из опенсорсных - то smbind
<dvtcepilov> еще вопрос, до того, как обновил убунту до 11 ветки, в виртуалке разрешение монитора подгонялось автоматически, теперь же оно стало жестко 1280х1024, кто знает как ето поправить
<inkvizitor68sl> dvtcepilov: галочку поставь
<inkvizitor68sl> и гостевые утилиты
<inkvizitor68sl> а то я уже наигрался и с echp, и с ispconfig
<inkvizitor68sl> хватит
<dvtcepilov> inkvizitor68sl: галочку где? гостевые утилиты поставил
<inkvizitor68sl> dvtcepilov: галочку для подгонки разрешения
<[v-8]_jupiter> капец второй день начальство выловить не могу(
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: всего лишь) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: мы с моим однажды полгода не виделись )
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: та я их на панели хочу розвести
<dvtcepilov> в свойствах системы не дает выставить разрешение больше вышеуказанного
<TomFarr> Я договорился с Plesk оп том что они мне настроят их панель и буду им платить 38 бакинских комесаров в месяц, дам им шелл доступ, 2 дня они висели в моем серваке, ничего не заработало = я послал их к чертям и стер нафиг все и поставил EHCP. А на вопрÐ
<inkvizitor68sl> dvtcepilov: в настройках машинки
<inkvizitor68sl> !255 | TomFarr
<ubuntuhelp> TomFarr: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: у тебя pro вечная на ispmanager сколько ?
<dvtcepilov> inkvizitor68sl: ок, посмотрю, спс
<TomFarr> Я договорился с Plesk оп том что они мне настроят их панель и буду им платить 38 бакинских комесаров в месяц, дам им шелл доступ,
<TomFarr> Я договорился с Plesk оп том что они мне настроят их панель и буду им платить 38 бакинских комесаров в месяц, дам им шелл доступ,
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: $50 и $100, запомни уже)
<TomFarr> 2 дня они висели в моем серваке, ничего не заработало = я послал их к чертям и стер нафиг все и поставил EHCP. А на вопрос зачем ответил - Ваш продукт не работает.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Щас запишу)))
<inkvizitor68sl> с этой цены я могу рублей 150 агенту отдать
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: ну ты бы ещё с MS договаривался
<dvtcepilov> ubuntuhelp: Quassel - кривой IRC-клиент, скажи мне, железный мозг
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: а на самом деле по сколько они тебе получаются?
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<inkvizitor68sl> у нас сотрудничество с Plesk закончилось в далеком 2005м году
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: 850 и 2300, чтоли
<TomFarr> Parallels они
<inkvizitor68sl> +комиссия около 10 процентов
<inkvizitor68sl> в платежных системах
<[v-8]_jupiter> я просто прикидываю сколько себе еще накинуть))
<TomFarr> как вырубить управление движением мыши? достало
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: да хоть раздобакиус они
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: мы контактировали непосредственно с командой разработчиков Plesk
<dvtcepilov> inkvizitor68sl: не помогает, в настройках машинки стоит "Подгонять размер экрана под гостевую ОС"
<inkvizitor68sl> а ещё - никогда не пытайтесь сделать кластер на панели ispmanager cluster
<TomFarr> не ну на голой системе 10.04 которая у них в требованиях, они за двое суток рутового доступа, не настроили. EHCP за 2 минуты воткнул и полетел...
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: plesk же вообще ппц они там банят кучу всего если не оплатил
<inkvizitor68sl> dvtcepilov: сделай окно не на весь экран, убери галочку, выстави в виртуалке 1024х768, поставь галочку - должно будет ресайзнуться
<dvtcepilov> inkvizitor68sl: сорри, подгонять размер экрана гостевой ОС
<TomFarr> inkvizitor68sl: нашими или буржуйными?
<dvtcepilov> inkvizitor68sl: ок
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: буржуйными
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: у нас русских клиентов мало, так что все по аглицки шпарят
<TomFarr> мне наши пытались помочь...
<inkvizitor68sl> а)
<inkvizitor68sl> сочуствую)
<TomFarr> Так ISP многофункциональна? Где есть демка?
<inkvizitor68sl> uv
<inkvizitor68sl> гм
<inkvizitor68sl> тормознутый мой ынтернет
<TomFarr> 100 мегобит моих =)
<inkvizitor68sl> сча
<inkvizitor68sl> да у меня 20... дома... толку от них
<inkvizitor68sl> http://ispsystem.com/software/ispmanager/demo/
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: lite - $50, Pro - $100
<inkvizitor68sl> на цены у них на сайте внимания не обращай
<inkvizitor68sl> тут ispmanager саппорят лучше, чем офф саппорт... и доплачивать за офф саппорт 6к смысла нет)
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: нам паралловцы не могут год починить баг с smtp )
<TomFarr> да кстати странная вещь, купил 20 мегобит. максимум что я видел на ТОРЕНТАХ - 3мегобита. http - 700кбит - надо на своем серваке кстати ограничения по скорости снять нафиг.
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: smtp сервер ночью молча падает
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: в логи ничего не пишет
<inkvizitor68sl> обратно не поднимается
<inkvizitor68sl> по ftrace всё ок
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: часов в 8-9 утра оживает и работает дальше
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: smtp у них проприетарной комлпектации. логи не почитаешь, конфиги не почитаешь, не поправишь)
<XuMuK> ку
<ur5imw> ку
<shenmue> ку
<AlexKL> Всем привет
<fateram> привет
<ur5imw>  а теперь приступим к официальной части:)
<AlexKL> народ такой вопрос, я поставил бактрак , на ноут с гибридными видяхами, как я понил изза технологии optimus я не смогу поставить дрова нвидия , собсно вопрос можно ли поставить дрова на интел в моем случае?
<AlexKL> пробывал в xorg.conf прописывать Driver "intel" но иксы так не запускаются
<AlexKL> помогите плиз парни кто шарит ) уже месяц мучаюсь
<AlexKL> =(
<AlexKL> эхх
<shenmue> дрова тебе зачем?
<[v-8]_jupiter> хм и долго мне с этим клеймом(+) сидеть))))
<TomFarr> ink|off|ZNC: нет там демки - сломана
<[v-8]_jupiter> TomFarr: ето ты на ispmanager?
<TomFarr> угу
<[v-8]_jupiter> TomFarr: работает
<[v-8]_jupiter> http://ispsystem.com/software/ispmanager/demo/   жмешь в кнопку ispmanager pro
<[v-8]_jupiter> там ссылка и пароль
<TomFarr> я лайт нажал там ссылка битая в появившемся окне
<keros> можно как нибудь снизить пинг у внц?
<kress> господа а как всеже поставить убунту с харда при помощи груб4дос? упорно на 3м пункте не ищит сидиром:(
<[v-8]_jupiter> TomFarr: и лайт у меня подключилось и зашло
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<XuMuK> кто нить с флешем заморачивалсо под убунтой? чо нить подскажите, чтоб actionscript подсвечивало?
<tupoi_lamer> меня тут вообще видно? :-[
<XuMuK> !ask | tupoi_lamer
<ubuntuhelp> tupoi_lamer: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<tupoi_lamer> избитый вопросик и не помню как я решал его год назад =(
<dvtcepilov> tupoi_lamer: напейши "тест"
<tupoi_lamer> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tupoi_lamer, Fail!
<tupoi_lamer> =)
<XuMuK> гг
<tupoi_lamer> гуд
<TomFarr> 100 баксов за раз? [v-8]_jupiter или лецензию продлевать надо?
<[v-8]_jupiter> TomFarr: вечная
<TomFarr> 0_0 надо будет отоварится, как деньги у фирмы появятся... вроде хорошая.
<inkvizitor68sl> j
<inkvizitor68sl> о
<inkvizitor68sl> инет появился
<inkvizitor68sl> странно даже
<[v-8]_jupiter> TomFarr: только по 100$ она у inkvizitor68sl )
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: вечная в рамках одной мажорной версии
<TomFarr> хмм... время терпит?
<inkvizitor68sl> то есть года через 2-3 апдейты кончатся
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя для дебиана я их все равно буду выпускать
<TomFarr> да что мне опдейты, мне главное что бы работала. а что с резервным компированием у неё?
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: все там нмана сделано
<TomFarr> Всю систему можно разом бекапнуть?
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<inkvizitor68sl> но можно все конфиги разом
<TomFarr> или каждый домен по отдельности восстанавливать?
<TomFarr> а вот тут конечно гвоздь.
<inkvizitor68sl> дык
<[v-8]_jupiter> ну помоему резервное копирование панели не стоит доверять)
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: надо, наверное, опубликовать скрипты по восставнолению всех бэкапов разом, да? )
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: ты вообще не сможешь забэкапить линукпс целиком на лету
<inkvizitor68sl> линупс*
<inkvizitor68sl> и ни одна панель не сможет этого корректно сделать
<TomFarr> Понимаешь, такая система актуальна когда делается 1 раз в день бекап всей системы, при том бекап разделённый, тоесть вес базы но не одним файлом... а то представь 50 доминов каждый день, кликать...
<TomFarr> да не надо мне линукс букапить
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: у меня все через rsync.
<[v-8]_jupiter> TomFarr: ьныйдвгьз
<TomFarr> линукс на болванке лежит себе и ему хорошо-тепло...
<[v-8]_jupiter> mysqldump
<TomFarr> Ага ручками?
<[v-8]_jupiter> скрипт
<TomFarr> А фало?
<[v-8]_jupiter> rsync
<TomFarr> EHCP умеет все с гуя...
<TomFarr> кому демодоступ показать?
<[v-8]_jupiter> не доверяю я токе панелям) То сам скрипт написал и уверен за него
<[v-8]_jupiter> стоит бэкап сервер который с заданой периодичностью удаленно делает бэкап системы и файлов. Причем на удаленных системах нет скриптов
<chapt> привет, не подскажите sun-java6-bin в каком репозитории найти можно?
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: мы знаем, что умеет ehcp. Не поможет.
<only_you> всем привет. как  пиджину прикрутить скайп?
<TomFarr> Я видел те скрипты - хорошие, ничего не скажу, сам вручную бекапы переношу на nas
<chapt> просто напросто не могу найти что подключить дабы этот пакет нормально поставился
<[v-8]_jupiter> скрипты != ручная робота. Они все автоматом делают)
<inkvizitor68sl> то, что система бэкапов в ispmanager работает - я уверен
<inkvizitor68sl> кстати, восстановить целиком всех тоже можно
<TomFarr> [v-8]_jupiter: да понятно. м не просто ещё не надоело. Надоест скрипты в крон запхаю
<inkvizitor68sl> only_you: никак
<TomFarr> inkvizitor68sl: а архивы с бекапами таром открываются?
<inkvizitor68sl> как запакуешь
<inkvizitor68sl> tar / tar.gz / tar.bz2
<inkvizitor68sl> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<inkvizitor68sl> как то тихо)
<[v-8]_jupiter> о 2 халявных домена зарегилось)
<inkvizitor68sl> кстати насчет халявных доменов, да... )
<[v-8]_jupiter> поду svn настравивать
<inkvizitor68sl> надо парочку рушек зарегать уже
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: в общем опен сорс это хорошо когда:
<inkvizitor68sl> 1) у тебя есть куча времени
<inkvizitor68sl> 2) когда ты понимаешь, что именно софт делает
<fateram> и когда денег нет
<inkvizitor68sl> в остальных случаях панель лучше ставить проверенную. По крайней мере с ней работает куча народу и у неё есть саппорт, который не имеет права молча отсиживаться, если что-то поломалось совсем
<TomFarr> да я не против заплатить. Но когда на ОС можно делать то же самое что и на попроентарщине - ЗАЧЕМ?
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: nginx твоя панель умеет конфигурить?
<TomFarr> inkvizitor68sl: умеет
<fateram> о чем беседуете?
<inkvizitor68sl> антиспам? грейлстинг? вебстат?
<TomFarr> там при установке вопрос lighttpd или папач
<inkvizitor68sl> ruby on rails? python ?
<TomFarr> вебстат
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: э стоп.
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: она умеет настраивать именно nginx ?
<inkvizitor68sl> так, чтобы он впереди апача стоял?
<TomFarr> да у нее именно нгинх
<TomFarr> да
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, даш почитать "Делаем backup. Часть *" ? ))
<TomFarr> не я вижу ips помощнее да. Но мне вроде хватает EHCP к тому же начальство не проплатит
<inkvizitor68sl> with nginx vhosts do not work - Recent ehcp + ubuntu 10.10 + nginx
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы)
<inkvizitor68sl> отлично)
<inkvizitor68sl> первая ссылка
<inkvizitor68sl> не, ну понятно, что я говорю о случаях, когда сервер стоит того, чтобы на него потратить лишние 50 баксов
<TomFarr> ладно ладно... Мне и апатча норм хватает... Смысл вижу. У нас 3 сайта всего...
<TomFarr> (бугагашенька)
<inkvizitor68sl> и вообще
<inkvizitor68sl> чой то я рекламирую isp то
<inkvizitor68sl> яндекс - сила, яндекс всех нас спасёт, яндекс рулит
<inkvizitor68sl> *шепотом* они меня купили
<TomFarr> =) ты не пропадай, мы может купим. Но поможешь настроить
<[v-8]_jupiter> artus: ее надо изложить из головы в блог)). Но если будет интересно поднапрягусь напишу
<inkvizitor68sl> точнее сделали предложение, от которого я не смог отказаться)
<TomFarr> Ты что, Naidi.COM нучший поисковик!
<inkvizitor68sl> ээээ
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: слюшай
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: дарагой
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, дык небыло бы интересно не спрашивал бы )
<TomFarr> Да нет такого рессурса....
<TomFarr> Я шутю
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: поиск яндекса - это всего лишь средство регуляции температуры в датацентрах яндекса
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: )))
<TomFarr> ШУТКА юмора
<TomFarr> че ты меня задавил то?
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: когда становится жарко - они выключаются 1к серверов поиска. Становится холодно - включают 1к серверов поиска.
<inkvizitor68sl> это не шутка
<inkvizitor68sl> я к тому, что яндекс - это не поиск)
<TomFarr> да знаю я.
<fateram> это оттопление
<inkvizitor68sl> дадада
<TomFarr> Я раньше ставки на раблер делал
<inkvizitor68sl> а вообще поиск их меня радует. Посетители на сайт приходят всё более релеватные
<TomFarr> Но они из-за направления на массмедиа, перестали быть удобным поисковиком
<inkvizitor68sl> и по процентам почти гугл догнал
<TomFarr> я про рамблер
<inkvizitor68sl> 68% отказов у гугловских, 76% у яндексовских
<inkvizitor68sl> а было 70 vs 95
<TomFarr> а аналитика у них хуже чем у гугля
<inkvizitor68sl> у бинга 100% отказов
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: интерсно как оно там все маштабируется по нагрузке
<TomFarr> бинг=недопоиск
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: "куда попадет - там пусть и грузится. Станет плохо - включим ещё обогревателей пару сотен"
<TomFarr> я сначала хотел про него пошутить, но потом понял что не стоит упомянать про уродов...
<inkvizitor68sl> бинг бяка
<inkvizitor68sl> бинг реально может стать хорошим поиском, к сожалению
<inkvizitor68sl> у них денег много, они уже много прогеров из поиска сманили
<inkvizitor68sl> и из яши, и из рамблера
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: я думаю гугл не допустит)
<TomFarr> Мне кстати непонятно почиму мой фф, когда в браузерном адресе набераешь поиск ищет яшой. Я бы хотел гугльмугль
<TomFarr> А в ячейке поиска гугль
<[v-8]_jupiter> у меня фф иногда не реагирует на нажатие правой клавишой миши.
<TomFarr> Но яндек оптимален для стран СНГ, гибкость, толчность, маркет на xml(очень крут)
<inkvizitor68sl> только гугль парсит приглашения на работу в MS, спрашивает сколько обещали денег и поднимает на несколько процентов выше той суммы =)
<[v-8]_jupiter> ))
<TomFarr> блин надо отсесть от моих пылесосов...
<TomFarr> жара дикая
<inkvizitor68sl> только гугль парсит приглашения на работу в MS, спрашивает сколько обещали денег и поднимает на несколько процентов выше той суммы =)
<TomFarr> что это значит?
<fateram> то и значит
<TomFarr> Есть работа?
<TomFarr> дайте мне работы
<TomFarr> 2 штуки
<TomFarr> inkvizitor68sl: а *.deb установка есть у твоей панели?
<inkvizitor68sl> sh там
<inkvizitor68sl> и ставить на чистую ось лучше
<TomFarr> ну он, придерается к чему нибудь?
<inkvizitor68sl> он сам поставит, чего нет
<TomFarr> А как я могу её туда положить sh твой если не сделаю aptitude update?
<inkvizitor68sl> но лучше стаивть именно на чистую
<inkvizitor68sl> почитай мануал)
<TomFarr> Без update я даже links, mc не смогу поставить, а без них и положить не сумею файл
<inkvizitor68sl> nfrc
<inkvizitor68sl> такс
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: wget же
<inkvizitor68sl> curl
<inkvizitor68sl> способов много
<TomFarr> а wget в стандартном пакету бубна не идет
<inkvizitor68sl> идет
<TomFarr> хм...
<TomFarr> ладно...
<TomFarr> все равно плохо это
<fateram> :)
<TomFarr> надо более гибкую систему делать
<TomFarr> Надо с глазнюков пример брать, купил, воткнул=работает
<[v-8]_jupiter> TomFarr: там вроде инсталятор совсем не сложный
<velessky> Товарищи, глупый вопрос. в CD убунты у нас русский есть или нету?
<TomFarr> Плеск обещал тоже не сложно и инсталятор запустился, угу. Только рухнул, после 3го вопроса
<TomFarr> velessky: там только условная поддержка установщика.
<TomFarr> русского. Система в итоге требует апдейта для полной русской поддержки
<velessky> Оуу...придется свой дистр лепить....Ибо ДВД на 4-х гиговую флешку лезть не хочет
<velessky> ну или ставить СД и пакетики рядом класть....
<velessky> языковые
<inkvizitor68sl> лан, поехал я в офис яши
<inkvizitor68sl> до вечера всем
<velessky> Удачи
<k4m454k> inkvizitor68sl: привези сувениров
<TomFarr> http://demozal.tv/images/wrkspace.jpg зацените рабочее место
<TomFarr> ink|off|ZNC: денег у них отбери, хоть треть. Ну хоть одну четвертую...
<k4m454k> TomFarr: Hackintosh?
<velessky> неплохо, неплохо)
<TomFarr> k4m454k: ляля
<velessky> У меня парнша в 1с работал, там повеселее)
<TomFarr> Был я у них...
<TomFarr> За дисками приезжал. по 500 штук брал
<TomFarr> -30% от стоимости
<velessky> нахрен столько?
<TomFarr> Раз в пол года. Нормальные там парики
<TomFarr> Да был у нас магазинчик на ленинском проспекте - Компьютерная и деловая книга. Там стойка с игрухами была
<TomFarr> Отличный был магазин, а начальник прапорщик на букву Жо... продал - теперь мясной магаз
<velessky> Аа...Он в краснодарском отделенни пахал)
<k4m454k> Народ, по какому времени работает модуль time из iptables? и какого хрена он отстаёт ровно на час?
<TomFarr> точнее не продал а сдал прощади маленький магазинчик, на 6 фирм разделил
<TomFarr> k4m454k: а у тебя системное время верное?
<TomFarr> #: time
<k4m454k> да. правило стоит --timestart 13:00 а запускается с 14.. и прекращается тоже на час позже
<k4m454k> хотя date показывает верное время
<TomFarr> хм... а в настройках может у него есть какая корекция времени?
<TomFarr> погляди ман, опцию конфига какую нить
<k4m454k> А каких настройках? л_Л
<TomFarr> Я просто не юзаю иптаблицу
<k4m454k> о_О
<TomFarr> conf какой нить
<TomFarr> rc
<k4m454k> вряд ли
<TomFarr> я говорю ще не секу в табице
<TomFarr> Это он в логах пишет что начал на час позже?
<TomFarr> Или в логах не то время?
<k4m454k> Это я вижу. Только что создал правило на 2 минуты... всё верно, на 1 час позже
<k4m454k> В логах оно не пишется
<TomFarr> может не верно правило создал?
<k4m454k> Верно. не первый год создаю
<TomFarr> и укажи вести логи
<TomFarr> ну тогда я не знаю. сори
<k4m454k> эх(
<TomFarr> покажи скрипт запуска
<TomFarr> У меня есть теперь MT6225 на что его можно применить?
<k4m454k> -A FORWARD -p udp -m udp -m time -o eth0 --dport 32800:32901 -j ACCEPT  --timestart 13:00 --timestop 14:00
<k4m454k> кусок из конфига
<skai> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/adobe-photoshop-for-linux-definitely-on-the-radar
<hunter-12> всем ку
<hunter-12> кто знает, как скачать все содержимое папки в http?
<hunter-12> вот отсюда хочу скачать все файлы: http://www.angstrom-distribution.org/feeds/unstable/ipk/glibc/armv5te/base/
<k4m454k> вроде wget -r
<hunter-12> что0то он не то выкачивает..
<k4m454k> тогда не знаю.... загрузи страницу, выдели оттуда ссылки в отдельный файл, скорми его wget
<shenmue> wget -rk http://www.example.com/
<shenmue> можно еще * в конце добавить навсяк пожарный
<keros> вот открываю я ./conkyrc а он пустой) но conky то работает как было настроено...где теперь настройки искать?
<skai> в ~/.conkyrc
<keros> он пустой
<keros> чорт...извините)
<Fredy_BackSlash> Доброго всем
<Fredy_BackSlash> Подскажите как я могу изменить размер единственного раздела /dev/sda1 так чтобы после него образовалось пустое пространство. parted пишет Ошибка: Partition /dev/sda1 is being used. You must unmount it before you modify it with Parted. А отмаунтить нельзя диск используется
<SergeyIT> Fredy_BackSlash, тебе же написали - отмаунтить или не маунтить
<SergeyIT> Fredy_BackSlash, или хочешь рубить сук на котором сидишь?
<Fredy_BackSlash> SergeyIT: так вот получается что на нем я и сижу
<SergeyIT> Fredy_BackSlash, так слезь, на ливеСд, к примеру
<Fredy_BackSlash> SergeyIT: винт на сервере и ЛивСД туда не подключится
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/165505/2ac31682
<artus> Fredy_BackSlash, а как ты себе представляеш резайз винта на работающей системе ?
<sharikoff> никак
<keros> федорой кто нибудь пользовался? как она по сложности(в сравнении с убунту)?
<sharikoff> keros: очень сложная
<sharikoff> как две генты и фря вместе
<keros> а мандрива?
<sharikoff> а в некоторых местах как солярка
<sharikoff> мандрива чуть по проще
<Fredy_BackSlash> я когда-то где-то видел, как своп отсоединяют в нем делают временный рут с минимумом программ и перегружаются в него, чтобы потом можно было править первый партишин.
<Fredy_BackSlash> Не видели?
<shenmue> keros как слака внутри слаки внутри виртуальной винды запущенно на н700 мобиле
<sharikoff> =))
<keros> а что будет чуть сложнее чем убунту, но чтоб не пипец?
<sharikoff> на мобиле которая в ява эмуляторе
<keros> =)
<shenmue> шарикофф видать так делал
<artus> keros, а тебе всеравно в чем не разбиратся? )
<keros> хочу еше что нибудь попробовать)
<SergeyIT> Fredy_BackSlash, наверно можно...
<artus> а вирт машины уже отменили?
<sharikoff> попробуй настроить один раз эксчейндж
<sharikoff> с веб мордой
<sharikoff> и все =)
<keros> не знаю что это :)
<sharikoff> ну и славненько
<shenmue> Fredy_BackSlash знаю только похожее. запуск с хардов как будто с лайв сиди. то есть все нужно висит в оп и изменения правда не сохраняються. полезно для ssd дисков
<shenmue> все нужное можно и в облаке харнить
<artus> shenmue, у него задача другая ) отресайзисть системный винт на боевом сервере без тушения оного) и понятия как это сделать)
<keros> sharikoff так посоветуйте какой нибудь дистрибуитв)....или книжку про убунту
<artus> !toolbox > keros
<ubuntuhelp> keros, please see my private message
<artus> keros, иди листай) там чтиво  то что надо )
<shenmue> чем же можно загадить системный винт тем более на сервере?
<shenmue> keros можешь не искать книг по убунту. я штук 45 смотрел. там одна туфта переписанная с убунтологии
<shenmue> либо с вики и манов
<artus> shenmue, а не наоборот? )
<artus> shenmue, некоторым вики и манов мало) им книжку подавай)
<sharikoff> да я их все написал емае
<sharikoff> спрашивайте меня
<sharikoff> =)
<shenmue> sharikoff из тебя аффтор никудышный
<shenmue> завязывай давай
<sharikoff> да ну.. у меня есть опусы для души
<shenmue> сюжет не раскрыт. сценарий плохой.
<artus> ога) а убийца дворецкий)
<sharikoff> неверишь вон у артуса спроси
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> artus: скажи же я неплох ингда в прозе?
<artus> есть такое )
<Trueman> РЕБЯТА ОСТАЛОСЬ НЕМНОГО!!!! 1 день
<shenmue> хм... пойду напишу что то вроде убунту линукс и филосовский гну
<artus> @voice Trueman
<artus> Trueman, тебя и так видно
<Trueman> сори
<shenmue> Trueman	 мне мая ждать
<Trueman> 1 день до релиза
<fateram> каково?
<Trueman> shenmue: почему?
 * shenmue ждет катю
<shenmue> катя в мае будет
<Trueman> че за катя?
<artus> 1н день до момента когда скажут что "это не баг а фича"
<shenmue> mint 11
<sharikoff> ждуны?
<sharikoff> я пасху тока ждал
<sharikoff> щас уже ниче не жду
<shenmue> лето
<sharikoff> уже
<artus> sharikoff, как ниче, следующую же )
<sharikoff> аа
<shenmue> ох сколько же вопросов будет на форуме
<sharikoff> точно
<shenmue> и убунтологию придется переписывать всю из за юнити
<artus> гланым вопросом будет "как снести юнити" )
<artus> чей то буковки теряются)
<keros> :)
<sharikoff> как снести иичко
<shenmue> я вообще редко на форуме помогаю... терпения не хватает
<sharikoff> сидишь долго тужишься потом раз -и юнити снес
<shenmue> (=
<sharikoff> я поэт зовусь незнайка от меня вам балалайка
<chapt> а говорили же вроде как к гному в 11.04 откатились
<chapt> или все же убунта по умолчанию будет?
<shenmue> обратно прикатились
<chapt> *гном
<shenmue> к юнити
<chapt> вот же
<shenmue> скорее всего пиар ход для бурления масс
<sharikoff> в безуспешных попытках закосить под мак каноникал вернулась к юнити
<shenmue> а где ты видишь закос под мак?
<chapt> ну кубунту же остается?
<artus> неа)
<artus> кеды зло
<sharikoff> теперь убунта стала еще более коричневой
<AndreX> )
<chapt> может выпустят какой нибудь губунту с гномом )
<keros> :)
<Trueman> гном там будет
<Trueman> самое главное чтобы иксы пошли!
<Trueman> драйвера нвидиа чтоб встали норм на это ядро
<artus> а есть проблемы чтоль?
<chapt> честно говоря не вижу сейчас никаких преимуществ 11.04 перед 10.10
<sharikoff> shenmue: http://itmages.ru/image/view/23461/c960fdae =) все остальные видели
<keros> что это?)
<sharikoff> это федора
<sharikoff> =)
<keros> это мак...и что то с убунту)
 * sharikoff че то разбаловался..
<AndreX> скрин убунты в маке )
<chapt> а мак запущен из под вмвари на винде
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> найдите 10 отличий как говорится
<sharikoff> chapt: на семерке а не на винде =)
<sharikoff> RH7
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> artus:пинг
<sharikoff> test
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, Fail!
<artus> sharikoff, pong
<sharikoff> да.. до Киева то далеко..
 * AndreX с таким пингом точно в контер не сыграть )
<shenmue> хм.. поставил 38 вядро
<sharikoff> и как ощущения?
<shenmue> осталось понять зачем
<sharikoff> чувствешь себя мужиком?
<shenmue> ну как бе да
<sharikoff> ну красавчик
<chelaxe> sharikoff: передаю тебе благодарность от одного типа за скриптик на твоем сайте ;)
<shenmue> chelaxe ему пивом либо в валюте
<sharikoff> chelaxe: спсип.. всегда рад
<sharikoff> да не..
<sharikoff> я не такой..
<sharikoff> я другой =)
<sharikoff> надо больше пива
<sharikoff> если пива нет -берите так
 * shenmue послушал какие звуки издают нарвалы
<hunter-12> кто-нибудь запускал убунту на кпк? какие есть сброки?
<sharikoff> я ток на воздушном шаре запускал
<sharikoff> сборка=диск+шарик
 * shenmue записал
<AndreX> сбора=диск+ракетоноситель
<sharikoff> как ложная цель
<sharikoff> =)
<AndreX> ага
<skai> бобровое убунтометание лучше :)
<skai> а вы задумывались, что с самого появления убунты она всегда была на гноме2
<skai> и вот после 13 выпусков - юнити
<sharikoff> skai: q
<skai> sharikoff: ыпч
<shenmue> а х-фасе? лхдме? кросовки?
<skai> shenmue: дык оно по дефолту не на убунте
<skai> а на Кубунте, Хубунте и Лубунте
<skai> форки:)
<TomFarr> todoyu кто пользует?
<TomFarr> Хорошая штука
<skimmer> Приветсвую всех есть вопрос
<skai> !ask > skimmer
<ubuntuhelp> skimmer, please see my private message
<TomFarr> В LXF прочел про нее
<Trueman> Ребят такой вопрос: что лучше КДЕ или ГНОМ?
<TomFarr> Trueman: гном
<skimmer> суть такая при sudo apt-get update
<Trueman> почему?
<skimmer> выдаеться что сервер игнарирует соединение
<shenmue> Trueman консоль
<Trueman> что консоль?)
<shenmue> лучше
<TomFarr> Trueman: потому что есть все что нужно для работы, настройки, развлечений. КДЕ не имеет менеджера соединений. поэтому убог
<skimmer> кто может помочь с данным вопросом постучите в личку
<shenmue> skimmer смени источник приложений
<skimmer> как это сделать ?
<sharikoff> постучите в личико
<AndreX> !подносиком
<TomFarr> skimmer: /etc/apt/sourcelist.conf
<skimmer> спс
<shenmue> skimmer система - администратирование - источники приложений
<TomFarr> shenmue: а ты не думаешь что у него интерфейса нету?
<shenmue> TomFarr		есть
<TomFarr> shenmue: ubuntu-micro?
<shenmue> TomFarr ставим что лучше для себя самого и не парим мозг другим
<TomFarr> shenmue: вы про что?
<shenmue> про de
<TomFarr> 10.04(10.10) server не имеет гуя
<TomFarr> ну во всяком случае не ставит его изначально
<shenmue> зачем на сервере гуи?
<TomFarr> ну мож у него сервер?
<shenmue> для сервера и ядро другое
<TomFarr> и что?
<TomFarr> разницы не вижу
<shenmue> для графики оно по конфигу не подходит
<TomFarr> и что хочешь сказать не зупустятся иксы с гномом на них?
<shenmue> запустятся
<skimmer> рабочие ссылки на репозитарии есть ?
<shenmue> skimmer	на какие?
<skimmer> а все которые есть скинте в личку
<skimmer> или по возможности лис целиком
<skimmer> лист целиком
<shenmue> skimmer ты источники сменил?
<skimmer> да медубунту не работает на каких вобще локаль поменять
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/160143/4409a65f
<shenmue> ты определись что ты хочешь то сделать
<sharikoff> диффи-хелман зажигает звезды http://itmages.ru/image/view/125644/ccc4185d
<shenmue> зато в атитьюд есть сапер
<shenmue> в апт*
<skai> сутки остались до нарвала
<shenmue> какой ужас
<shenmue> что ж делать? куда деватся?
<skai> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30379
<skai> shenmue: ты бункер построил?
<shenmue> нет =) я стойко выдержу этот удар
<shenmue> но на форумы после релиза обычно не заглядываю. там вопросы сплошные бояны
<skai> shenmue: а мне придется тут модерировать
<artus> skai, ога) чисть банлист)
<skai> artus: эххх...дцмаешь?
<artus> ))
<skai> @mode -b *!*@gateway/web/freenode/ip.213.182.182.15
<artus> skai, стаять
<artus> @mode +b  *!*@gateway/web/freenode/ip.213.182.182.15
<skai> @mode -b *!~spydefend@89.218.13.87
<artus> skai, ты тех кого ты в баню отправлял реанимируй) если достойны
<skai> artus: а что это?просто ip забанить было некошерно?
<skai> дык нет достойных :)
<artus> skai, это настя с вебморды)
<skai> все они заслуживали казни
<skai> дык иип настин бань.она что еще не устала?
<shenmue> а кто это?
<artus> skai, не) она тут как только не изголяется)
<skai> artus: вродеж никто на нее не обращзает внимания.новичков покушать не успевает - бан.че она лезет
<shenmue> напомните пожалуйста ключ к апт-гету не ставить рекомендуемые пакеты
<artus> man )
<shenmue> я так и знал
<artus> $~>cat /etc/apt/apt.conf                                                                                                                               18:19
<artus> APT::Default-Release "statler";
<artus> APT::Install-Recommends "false";
<shenmue> нашел в мане. щас и твое покопаю.
<artus> чего там копать то) 1н раз прописат в конфиг и не паришся с ключиками
<artus> и да, напомню для извращенцев юзающих ненужные ацкие конструкции apt-get remove --purge ненадо , достаточно apt-get purge
<shenmue> на форум полез. надо бы ответить раз спрашивает сам модератор
<artus> shenmue, не ходи ты туда )
<User965[web]> зафтра 11,04 русская тоже выходит?
<artus> User965[web], а причем тут русская?
<shenmue> а при чем тут завтра
<artus> убунту русская отродясь не выходила)
<User965[web]> ну руссифицированная...
<User965[web]> хочу с винды перейти на убунту
<artus> ненадо )
<User965[web]> зафтра написано что выходит 11,04 версия...
<User965[web]> надо надо...
<artus> ток чур дурацкие вопросы потом не хадавать)
<artus> *з
<shenmue> cat: /etc/apt/apt.conf: Нет такого файла или каталога
<User965[web]> да надоело чет под денвером разрабатывать )))
<shenmue> создаю или не поможет?
<artus> создай)
<shenmue> спс
<shenmue> две строчки туда добавлять? или только APT::Install-Recommends "false"; можно?
<artus> добавь 2, я не помню просто
<artus> давно это было) когда задолбало меня тянуть тонны всякого мусора
<artus> shenmue, http://dammit.nl/p/671
<artus> shenmue, вобщем можеш 1ну
<shenmue> о спс за пруф
<nikonorr> привет всем. Переставил убунту 11.04   ,/home отдельно, все работает как и было. А при загрузке исчезли надписи о выборе ядра, только фиолетовый экран. Мелочь а не приятно, как бы это вернуть ?
<shenmue> шифт зажми при включении
<shenmue> если ос одна то граб себя не показывает и грузит по дефолту то что сверху меню то бишь последнее ядро
<nikonorr> спасибо. Ось одна. Просто у меня не было раньше чтоб ось одна ))
<ugarich> Всем привет!
<ugarich> Люди, помогите, что за ерунда? по локалке скорость на виндовые машины диал-аповская!
<ugarich> между виндами сотка мбс, а с убунту на винду - диалаповская
<nikonorr> а вот еще. У меня была неразмеченная область после удаления виндовс , она была до расширенного в котором убунту. Поменялись местами sda.  Был корень sda6, хоум - sda7 и своп - sda8 . Теперь проверил 6 и 7 поменялись местами . Работает все правильно, только надпись вÐ
<artus> !255 | nikonorr
<ubuntuhelp> nikonorr: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<nikonorr>  У меня была неразмеченная область после удаления виндовс , она была до расширенного в котором убунту. Поменялись местами sda.  Был корень sda6, хоум - sda7
<nikonorr> короче 6 и 7 поменялись местами. Это ничего страшного не будет???
<artus> nikonorr, а у тебя сейчас что то страшное происходит? )
<nikonorr> ничего, все в порядке
<artus>  ну вот)
<ugarich> ну товарищи, помогите, а то я образ семерки буду неделю скидывать
<artus> ugarich, все вопросы к венде)
<nikonorr> просто пишется внизу когда fdisk -l    Не в дисковом порядке  вот и спросил
<ugarich> к винде??
<ugarich> между виндами - нормально все
<artus> н умежду линуксами тоже небось все нормально)
<ugarich> никсовая машина одна
<ugarich> а в принципе. в чем проблема может быть?
<shenmue> а через что ты качаешь то?
<ugarich> да через файл-менеджер копирую
<ugarich> pcmanfm
<shenmue> это в сетевом окружении?
<ugarich> все в одной локалке висят
<shenmue> фтп или что?
<artus> самба небось)
<artus> нет чтоб nfs поставить)
<ugarich> без понятия, каким они протоколом соединяются. просто открыл папку /home/%username%/.Network/MSHOME/%pc_name/D
<ugarich> и туда скопировал
<artus> точно самба )
<CleanLight> комбанва гозаймас
<shenmue> CleanLight изучил ?
<ugarich> с утра поставил, щас уже 7% есть. образ весит гига полтора
<ugarich> нет, что такое CleanLight?
<CleanLight> shenmue, каво? =)
<shenmue> это ник оО
<CleanLight> ugarich, это чистый свет =) дословно =)
<shenmue> CleanLight корейский свой
<ugarich> :-D
<CleanLight> shenmue, да скока можно говорить уже ёмаё =) японей я =) я я я понец! =)
<ugarich> я хз, вдруг мануал какой или прога
<artus> ugarich, значит так береш http://system-administrators.info/?p=552 и тестиш скорость туды и обратно
<CleanLight> ugarich, всё гораздо проще =))
<artus> ugarich, после чего ставиш nfs и не париш моск
<CleanLight> shenmue, и то кстати был китайский =))
<artus> ugarich, для лини sudo apt-get install iperf  для винды ищи по ссылке
<ugarich> ставлю
<ugarich> а, блин, мне доступ к виндовым машинам перекрыли
<ugarich> кстати, а как харды на удаленных компах монтировать?
<ugarich> то есть в папку /mnt/netdd примонтировать хард с компа с айпишником 192.168.0.2
<exkan> всем привет. может ктонить помочь с элементарнейшим действием в GIMP'е, а то я не соображу как это сделать?
<shenmue> да
<shenmue> emerge gimp
<shenmue> ой не сюда=( exkan спрашивай =)
<artus> !ask | exkan
<ubuntuhelp> exkan: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<exkan> нужно обрезать картинку под 200х250px. кадрирование както по другому чем в шопе работает. и я чето затупил как это сделать
<shenmue> эм... тебе вырезать нужно или уменьшить?
<artus> изображение, размер холста
<exkan> уменьшить. но можно и обрезать кусок снизу или сверху так как судя по всему картинка не в этом соотношении сторон
<exkan> пробовал размер холста. мне нужно с сохранением картинки, а получается он мне выводит просто кусок фото в нужном размере
<CleanLight> гимп конечно жеский в этом плане
<CleanLight> всмысле стандартные действия у него запрятаны настолько, чтобы никто в жизни не догадался =))
<CleanLight> exkan, могу от себя посоветовать костыль - вайн+фастон манагер
<artus> exkan, эмм... тебе холс отрежет все лишнее , или тебе сто сделать то надо?
<exkan> мне нужно чтото типа как в шопе выбираешь кадрирование, сверху задаешь размер в пикселях или см конечной картинки и все двигаешь рамку
<shenmue> artus	 а я его уже спрашивал
<exkan> зайдем с другого конца. какой посоветуете редактор изображений, пусть менее навороченный?
<artus> эмм... какую рамку двигаеш?
<exkan> это я говорю как в шопе работает кадрирование. а в гимпе эта рамка обрезает просто без уменьшения качества посути, только обрезает лишние пиксели
<artus> exkan, ты мне не про кадрирование в шопе ответь, ты мне скажи чего ты хочеш от картинки?
<artus> ато все это выглядет как возми вон ту фиговину и жахни по той хреновине до достижения вау-эфекта
<exkan> artus хочу получить в итоге тоже самое изображение но уменьшеное в несколько раз. как например делаешь аву для форума или еще куда. таже самая картинка но размером 100х100
<artus> exkan, ну дык , изображение, размер изображения
<aleksandrit> подскажите, пожалуйста, как перевести vob в avi?
<shenmue> можно программой какой нибуть
<exkan> во. получилось. а первый раз он мне почемуто сжал в полосу. спс за терпение. я затупил и не попробовал еще раз
<karrotte> так это наверное трансформация изображения...
<shenmue> mplayer например
<artus> aleksandrit, ffmpeg -i client_video.vob -f avi -vcodec mpeg4 -b 800k -g 300 -bf 2 -acodec libmp3lame -ab 128k client_video.avi
<artus> aleksandrit, http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&biw=1206&bih=659&q=ffmpeg+vob+to+avi&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<Asti> http://boombick.org/blog/posts/19
<Asti> их полно
<aleksandrit> artus, спасибо, а вы разбираетесь в значении всех этих параметров? я тоже нагуглил примерно эту команду, но качество в итоге получилось весьма низкое
<artus> aleksandrit, man ffmpeg
<artus> aleksandrit, а нафига тебе вобы в ави?
<aleksandrit> artus, мне во вконтактик нужно видео загрузить
<shenmue> (=
<shenmue> что будем смотреть?
<Sergey_IT> ку
<shenmue> ку
<CleanLight> Sergey_IT, привет :)
<Sergey_IT> о чем молчим?
<artus>   
<shenmue>  
<artus>     ,       .             !
<shenmue> ?
<CleanLight> 0_0
<shenmue> ◯_◯
<shenmue> gconf-cleaner
<shenmue> о как
<CleanLight> гном 3 ещё не перевели? :)
<shenmue> а кто его переводить будет?
<artus> а он нужен разве? )
<CleanLight> artus, мне да
<artus> не аргумент)
<CleanLight> shenmue, как кто, рускоязычная команда гнома
<CleanLight> artus, а по мойму ещё какой :)
<CleanLight> в любом случае, скоро закончиться поддержка гнома 2 и всё равно заядлым консерваторам придёться переходить на гном3 :) ну или вообще менять ДЕ :)
<rekcuFniarB> А что, в 11.04 в репах будет только третий гном?
<CleanLight> rekcuFniarB, вопрос за засыпку? :)))
<CleanLight> *на
<rekcuFniarB> Давай.
<CleanLight> rekcuFniarB, не, это ты задал такой вопрос))
<rekcuFniarB> А...
<CleanLight> не важно что будет в репах, важно то, что разрабы в конечно счёте забьют на гном 2
<CleanLight> так что переход не избежен :) ну или вообще капец, сидеть на старом софте :))
<rekcuFniarB> Ну правильно, чё силы то распылять.
<rekcuFniarB> Я что то не вижу в репах natty gnome 3
<CleanLight> rekcuFniarB, тут даже не в силах дела, а в следующей версии их продукта :))
<CleanLight> они ведь не откажуться от этой версии гнома, сколько лет они его пилили
<shenmue> rekcuFniarB наверное потому что их там нет
<rekcuFniarB> Да ничего страшного, скорей всего вы не будете страдать как мы в своё время. (я кдешник)
<CleanLight> и тут видители консерваторм не доставило =))
<rekcuFniarB> Не думаю что 3.0 будет так тупить как kde 4.0 :D
<CleanLight> они будут упорно верить в светлое будущее =))
<CleanLight> rekcuFniarB, ну это да
<shenmue> ник прикольный
<CleanLight> rekcuFniarB, всё же разрабы гнома поответственнее что ли
<rekcuFniarB> sharikoff: дело в том что сервер не разрешает использовать ник BrainFucker
<rekcuFniarB> тоесть слово fuck в нике.
<CleanLight> и ещё замечательно то, что релизы гнома ускоряться(надеюсь на качество это не повлияет)
<rekcuFniarB> Но с кубунтой тогда очень умно поступили когда вышли кеды 4.0. В репах Intrepid были одновременно обе версии и даже было два варианта установочного образа, один с третьими кедами, другой с четвёркой.
<CleanLight> rekcuFniarB, я эти времена не застал :)
<shenmue> тогда и опера была на qt3 и qt4
<shenmue> по дефолту ставились qt3
<novns> опера зря с qt связалась
<artus> опера вообще зря)
<novns> отказались в итоге, но уже поздно
<novns> qt ломает abi в минорных обновлениях
<CleanLight> щас да :)
<CleanLight> зря
<CleanLight> но когда то давно, она очень многим доставляла и очень знатно повлияла на развитие интернета и в частности браузеров
<novns> когда опера вдруг перестала работать с обновлённым qt, я не стал дожидаться исправлений
<artus> CleanLight, чавой???
<CleanLight> novns, надежда умирает последней =))
<artus> когда это она на что повлияла то?
<novns> artus, вы бы почитали историю, что ли
<CleanLight> ну, возможно не стандартами
<CleanLight> но явно она была прогрессирующем браузером, по крайней мере в России :)
<novns> опера продвигала и развивала css, если что
<CleanLight> и щас она вроде остаётся в России на первом месте
<CleanLight> novns, тем более :)
<DazmaLab> еще неплохой фильм есть "Подленая история интернета - война браузеров"
<shenmue> смотрел
<CleanLight> DazmaLab, надо заценить на досуге :)
<shenmue> интересный кстати
<DazmaLab> очень)
<CleanLight> только чего то не на одном трекере нет этого фильма
<shenmue> ты онлайн смотри
<artus> novns, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opera вот читаю, и нифига не вижу про "повлияла"
<shenmue> он документальный и много где воляется
<CleanLight> artus, ну, википедия не всегда включается все знания :))
<shenmue> artus верь больше вики. я щас изменю и напишу что повлияла =)
<CleanLight> тем более, скорее всего это будет субъективное мнение о том, повлияла или нет
<artus> CleanLight, а, значит она так сильно повлияла что прям инфа секретная? ))) нуну )
<CleanLight> а в википедии почти всегда объективность
<CleanLight> в принципе, если найти достоверный источник, где указано то, что она повлияла, то у тебя есть все шансы =)))
<CleanLight> shenmue, ;))
<shenmue> да легко
<shenmue> те же вкладки в опере впервые появились
<CleanLight> shenmue, флаг тебе в руки :))
<novns> artus, ищите Хокон Виум Ли
<novns> в википедии должно быть
<artus> novns, это ты типа меня так культурно послал? )))
<shenmue> надо будет запомнить
<novns> нет, это так зовут человека из оперы, который изобрёл CSS
<novns> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9B%D0%B8,_%D0%A5%D0%BE%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BD_%D0%92%D0%B8%D1%83%D0%BC
<novns> из хрома неудобно копипастить ссылки с кириллицей
<shenmue> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Хокон_Виум_Ли
<shenmue> это их оперы
<shenmue> знай наших
<CleanLight> novns, а разве не со всех браузеров фигово копируются адреса с википедии!? 0_0
<shenmue> из*
<novns> у меня других нет, чтоб проверить
<CleanLight> =))
<CleanLight> ну, с оперы, как уже заметил шенмуе, копируется на славу
<artus> Наиболее известен тем, что в 1994 г. предложил[1] концепцию каскадных таблиц стилей.  , в то время когда опера вот только только зарождалась так сказать
<CleanLight> а пооотом кааааааак зарадилась :)
<artus> соответственно он мог вполне это предложить работая в гараже соседа над починкой велосипеда )
<CleanLight> artus, что то мне подсказывает, что так оно и было :)))
<shenmue> велик мой так и не починили =(
<CleanLight> shenmue, а мой украли вчера :)
<shenmue> да хороший
<artus> посему вклада оперы в зароджение цсс как бе не вижу) вижу вклад конкретного человека)
<shenmue> ты когда след будешь покупать?
<CleanLight> прикольни, под дверями квартиры стоял, привязанный намертво к железяке
<CleanLight> на этаже 3 квартиры
<CleanLight> и всё равно главное пришли, и запилили мне велик =))
<novns> artus, ёрничайте сколько угодно, а опера в своё время много сделала для стандартизации www
<CleanLight> точнее он не особо то и мой, больше папин
<CleanLight> и мне то не особо его жалко :))
<shenmue> artus один человек мало что способен сделать и продвигать без помощи крупных компаний
<shenmue> так было к примеру с изобретением вай фай
<novns> опера лоббировала не свои интересы в w3c, а общественные
<novns> у них ругань была в основном с майкрософтом
<artus> В то время он работал для W3C, INRIA, CERN, MIT Media Lab, Norwegian Telecom Research и др. как бе
<artus> так что причем тут опера собственно )
<novns> опера не дала ввести в стандарты закрытые и запатентованные вещи
<shenmue> ты свое мнение строишь только на основе вики педии?
<CleanLight> artus, наверно притом, что стандартны принимались не только теми организациями, которые ты перечислил, но ещё и в самой опере =))
<artus> вот чую я что даже если б опера их и не приняла то всеравно стандарт бы приняли) (каламбурчик вот такой)
<CleanLight> хм
<CleanLight> тогда это действительно и для мазилы, например
<novns> artus, опера, как член w3c эти стандарты разрабатывала и защищала
<artus> так что притянуто за уши )
<artus> novns, а там окромя оперы чтоль никого небыло?
<rubo1972> вечер добрый всем)
<CleanLight> rubo1972, приветствую :)
<novns> artus, там был майкрософт, который продвигал свои варианты, за которые всем пришлось бы платить отчисления
<novns> и ещё куча лоббистов мутных
<novns> короче, скажите опере спасибо
<CleanLight> пасиба
<CleanLight> опера =))
<artus> Консорциум был создан в 1994 году как консультативный орган для лидеров компьютерной индустрии. Крупнейшие мировые компании и корпорации договаривались в W3C об обеспечении совместимости своих продуктов и внедрении новых
<artus> технологических стандартов.
<novns> да да
<artus> так что причем тут опера с флагом в правой руке и криком я одна вся такая белая и пушистая
<novns> майкрософт хотел, чтоб его запатентованные фишки стали стандартом
<novns> все были не очень довольны, но не выпендривались
<CleanLight> artus, ну, продолжая твоё рассуждение, можно сказать, что не один браузер не причём
<novns> а опера встала грудью на защиту интернета
<novns> читайте историю, artus
<artus> ой да ладно
<artus> novns, ссылку дай , а не отговорки в стиле читайте историю)
<rubo1972> а мне опреа вообще что то не нравиться
<novns> там был конфликт и долгая ругань
<CleanLight> rubo1972, таки плюсану
<novns> майкрософт в итоге утёрся
<artus> ато у тя какая то альтернативная история получаетцо ) в которой опера властелин мира )
<CleanLight> =)))
<novns> не властелин, а просто довольно сильно повлиявшая на развитие интернета контора
<CleanLight> гугль хром наше фсё :)
<shenmue> я тут вспомнил как гугол появился
<novns> ссылки сами ищите, я вам не гугль
<CleanLight> =))
<artus> ну так нефиг тут доказывать)
<rapidsp> че? пятиминутка ненависти к проприетарщине? :)
<novns> artus, бремя доказательства лежит на вас
<CleanLight> rapidsp, ниразу нет :)
<shenmue> двое ребят написали уникальный алгоритм поиска. пошли по фирмам а их всех посылали на Хокон Виум Ли. заглядывали они даже в яху. в итоге сделали свой поисковик
<rubo1972> кто что думает по поводу завтрешней 11.04? ставить или нет
<CleanLight> rubo1972, я буду писать диск и заново ставить :)
<shenmue> rubo1972 ты 476 за день который задал этот вопрос
<novns> rubo1972, нарезать лайвсиди и попробовать
<artus> я вот чегото не понял, ты кричиш читай историю, и в тоже время конкретно ничего сказать не можеш, то у тя опера видители разрабатывала css, причем в то время когда еще и саму оперу не выпустила, и оказывается разрабатывал
<artus> концепцию человек который к опере тогда отношения не имел
<CleanLight> shenmue, ахаха=)))
<rubo1972> ну то ясно что нарезать
<artus> вобщем как была опера унылой проприетарщиной так и остается
<rubo1972> как мнение стоит или нет?
<shenmue> artus
<novns> artus, я уже дал одну ссылку, остальные найти - дело техники
<CleanLight> rubo1972, я думаю - или :)
<DazmaLab> когда выложат для загрузки ubuntu 11.04?
<shenmue> а развитие инета по твоему шло само по себе?
<shenmue> без каких либо внедрений и открытий
<rubo1972> у меня бета вообще глюки были одни )
<CleanLight> rubo1972, а вообще, советую не экстрималить и заюзать юнити на виртуалке :) ну, или же лайф сиди тотже
<rapidsp> artus: опера не унылая, она уютная :)
<artus> нет, исключительно потугами оперы)
<rubo1972> 11.04
<shenmue> он просто вдруг бац! флеш мультимедиа картинки, хтмл стандарты и прочее
<CleanLight> =)))))))
<rubo1972> CleanLight у меня на винте полностью 10.04 ) буду наверное live пробывать
<CleanLight> rubo1972, можно и в виртуалке, тем более, если я не ошибаюсь, в последнем обновлении виртуалбокса появилась поддержка юнити
<rubo1972> ну гляну)))
<novns> artus, вы в данном случае продемонстрировали незнание истории, что само по себе простительно
<artus> novns, факты в студию
<novns> а вот то, что вы отказываетесь изучить вопрос перед тем, как делать заявления - это не так простительно
<novns> и ссылки вам давать мне впадлу
<artus> novns, мне кажется или ты тупо тролиш?
<novns> а мне кажется, что ты
<CleanLight> ребята :)
<CleanLight> давайте жить дружно :)
<DazmaLab> artus: посмотри полную серию док фильмов "подленная история интернета"))) лежит на рутрекере
<CleanLight> DazmaLab, через и
<CleanLight> в первом слове
<novns> artus, если бы вы просто спросили, "а что опера действительно повлияла на что-то?", был бы совсем другой разговор
<myrmidette> можно вопрос пор юникс?
<shenmue> разрешаю
<DazmaLab> CleanLight: опечатка
<rapidsp> все, разбрелись вики читать дальше :)
<shenmue> не.. я на форуме флужу.... и ушами шевелю =) все флужу и флужу
<CleanLight> shenmue, и ушаами шеевееелююю
<CleanLight> :)
<shenmue> ну а что там еще делать если  в разделе драйверов спрашиивают где скачать плагины для компиза?
<rubo1972> ник как то нужно зарегестрировать? я так понял)
<CleanLight> shenmue, направить человека на путь истинный :)
<CleanLight> rubo1972, именно :)
<RStyler> всем привет
<rubo1972> а где прочитать?
<CleanLight> RStyler, приветствую :)
<CleanLight> rubo1972, на форуме где то темка была
<rubo1972> посмотрю)
<CleanLight> да и тут выдаётся информация
<CleanLight> как только входишь на канал
<CleanLight> пролестни вверх
<rubo1972> не вижу
<rubo1972> ладно на форум полезу)
<CleanLight> [#ubuntu-ru] Ubuntu Russian * Encoding: UTF-8 * Правила: http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc * Зарегистрируйте свой никнейм для того чтобы общаться на канале: /msg ubuntuhelp !nick * Бот-помошник: /msg ubuntuhelp !help * #ubuntu-ru: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?board=42.0
<CleanLight> * #ubuntu-ru :http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc
<CleanLight> rubo1972, советую заюзать x-chat :)
<CleanLight> ирк-клиент для ирк-сетей
<rubo1972> а этим не то?
<CleanLight> каким этим? :)
<rubo1972> ))
<RStyler> завтра стартует 11.04  LTS я в предвкушении :)
<CleanLight> rubo1972, тебе 39 лет? :))
<rubo1972> empaty
<Selerok> Привет Народ я новичёк
<novns> RStyler, а вдруг будет разочарование?
<CleanLight> rubo1972, эмпати не для ирк-сетей заточена. оффицально разрабы не поддерживают регу с эмпати, ибо я уже пытался :)
<CleanLight> Selerok, привет новичёк :))
<RStyler> да что-то поправим, если что напишем в багзиллу
<RStyler> ну вобщем как всегда :)))
<Selerok> кто мне помочь может?
<Selerok> проконсультировать?
<artus> !ask | Selerok
<ubuntuhelp> Selerok: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<novns> я первую бету пробовал, остался недоволен практически всем
<CleanLight> Selerok, явно может помочь только один бог - это гугл :))
<CleanLight> но не так явно - это мы
<Selerok> он не всилах был мне помочь я в английском дуб
<novns> Selerok, так ищите на русском
<novns> он умеет и так
<artus> Selerok, http://translate.google.ru/
<CleanLight> Selerok, божественный сервис есть у гугла, и величают его - гугл переводчик
<Selerok> я пытаюсь камеру жениус установить фэйскам 300
<artus> чего??
<artus> а перерисуй ка оригинальные буковки)
<Selerok> никак не могу нагуглить драйвера...
<RStyler> ну и что у тебя с камерой ???
<CleanLight> Selerok, драйвера не нужно гуглить :) их нужно качать и устанавливать :)
<shenmue> зачем гуглить драйвера?
<Selerok> genius faceCam 300
<shenmue> они всегда есть на сайте разработчка
<artus> CleanLight, с каких это пор?
<Selerok> ytne
<Selerok> нету
<RStyler> для какого пакета ???
<CleanLight> artus, с тех пор, как появился первый драйвер в интернете :))
<Selerok> ubuntu 10.10
<abra> genius facepalm
<artus> CleanLight, а причем тут драйвер к убунту?
<RStyler> камеру где настраиваешь точнее для какого пакета ???
<Selerok> уууу сложно
<CleanLight> artus, это философский вопрос :))
<Selerok> дома для себя пытаюсь установить genius faceCam 300
<Selerok> на убунту 10,10
<Selerok> больше ничего не знаю
<CleanLight> abra, xD
<RStyler> ничего сложного камеру ты как узать собираешься в каком пакете (win "в какой программе ???")
<abra> CleanLight, не сдержался
<artus> Selerok, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras если там нет твоей камеры то даже не старайся)
<Selerok> скайп
<abra> Selerok, пихай её в компутер
<abra> и она заработает
<RStyler> вот с этого надо начинать не могу настроить такую то камеру в скайпе
<rubo1972> 73dfb5e0f4
<rubo1972> )
<RStyler> я недавно поборол genius ilook 300
<Nor8> RStyler: Не запустил?
<Selerok> в списке нету моей камеры..... нет ли универсальных пакетов для этой серии моделей?
<ugarich> а никто не подкажет репу, где есть 7z?
<Selerok> нет не запустил.... не хочет работать
<artus> Selerok, какой сери моделей? на каком чипо она у тя работатеь?
<RStyler> смотри может тебе это поможет
<artus> Selerok, lsusb чего говорит? на paste.pro бросай
<RStyler> 1. ставим скайп
<Selerok> pixart
<RStyler> 2. для настройки камеры ставим пакет Video4Linux Control Panel
<nikonorr> Selerok:  #!/bin/sh
<nikonorr>     LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<artus> как всезапущенно
<nikonorr> может вот это поможет? мне помогало
<RStyler> 3.создаем кнопарь быстрого запуска в командную стоку пишем
<RStyler> env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype скайп запустится с поддержкой камеры
<artus> RStyler, харош флудить
<RStyler> может получиться ситуация когда ты запустил камеру а собеседников не видешь
<CleanLight> ugarich, скачай пакеты с офф. репов, достаточно набрать в поиске центра приложений :)
<nikonorr> ну вот к тому же ведет )) правильно значит
<RStyler> такое у меня было
<nikonorr> скрипт сделал, кнопку на него и камера работает.
<ugarich> эээ... центр приложений это где?
<CleanLight> =))
<artus> афигеть , а модуль поддержкикамеры в ядре уже нафиг не нужен ) ну прям ляпота )
<ugarich> sudo apt-get install 7z грит, что пакет упомянут, но кандидатов нету
<CleanLight> ugarich, центр приложений находиться в Германии, на одной из главных улиц(адресса точно не помню)
<abra> ugarich, p7zip
<nikonorr> у меня даже кнопка осталась )) надо кстати убрать, я камеру новую купил хехе
<RStyler> решил так : export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1
<RStyler> env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<CleanLight> всем пока и удачи
<abra> ugarich, p7zip-full
<myrmidette> кто-нибудь знает хорошую книжку про историю юникса/линука/дебиана?
<ugarich> о, другое дело
<ugarich> пасиба)
<novns> про историю линукса лучше торвальдса никто не написал ещё
<myrmidette> just for fun?
<novns> а про юникс вообще - http://www.bell-labs.com/history/unix/
<myrmidette> а про дебиан есть что-нибудь?
<shenmue> гугол
<shenmue> или канал дебиан
<novns> и про дебиан есть, разумеется
<nikonorr> я только про лунтик знаю истории
<nikonorr> я родился!
<ugarich> стоп, p7zip это ж декомпрессор
<Selerok> кнопка так и не появилась
<ugarich> а если мне в архив надо да на части разбить?
<rubo1972> блин)
<nikonorr> Selerok: создай скрипт
<abra> ugarich, p7zip-full
<ugarich> канал дебиан надо искать в сети дебиан. но там люди злые очень
<nikonorr> skype.sh
<nikonorr> с таким вот содержанием :
<ugarich> стоит. а чего дальше с ним делать?
<nikonorr> #!/bin/sh
<nikonorr>     LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<abra> ugarich, а ты что хочешь?
<nikonorr> вот такой скрипт сделай и на него выведи кнопку и все
<ugarich> у меня файло 1,5 гигаю мне его надо разбить на части и закатать на сд-болванки
<Selerok> как создать скрипт?
<Selerok> ыыы
<karrotte> hi
<abra> Selerok, cat > script.sh
<RStyler> в блокноте тупо скопируй строки и дай право файлу на выполнение
<nikonorr> правой кнопкой по столу , создать документ - пустой файл, в него засунь те 2 строчки
<nikonorr> если проще
<ugarich> ладно
<ugarich> я спать почапал
<nikonorr> по пионерски, потом обзови его скайп.sh
<RStyler> >ugarich< по поводу архивов
<ugarich> а то завтра вставать рано
<karrotte> а можно сделать как-то, чтоб не в .bashrc указывалась команда в переменной PROMPT_COMMAND ?
<nikonorr> на этот скайп.sh правой кнопкой нажми и в правах поставь галку чтобы выполнялся как программа
<karrotte> нужно чтобы прога выполнилась 1 раз при залогинивании юзера, а не каждый раз при выполнении любой команды...
<nikonorr> а потом создай правой кнопкой по столу кнопку и в пути пропиши путь до этого скрипта и можешь эту кнопку куданибудь засунуть, например на панель
<Selerok> так поподробнее) спасибо получается %)
<shenmue> http://www.michaelv.org/ (=
<RStyler> >ugarich< это по поводу архивов:
<RStyler> sudo apt-get install unace rar unrar zip unzip p7zip-full p7zip-rar sharutils uudeview mpack lha arj cabextract file-roller это установит поддержку самых распространенных типов архивов
<shenmue> кризис не запускаеца
<nikonorr> и уже с этой кнопки а не с родного значка запускай скайп, и камера будет работать
<RStyler> >shenmue< установи поддержу d3d под wine
<rubo1972> ))
<shenmue> RStyler	на вин 3.1 в браузере?
<RStyler> :)))
<Selerok> кнопка заработала скайп открылся.... зашел в настройки скайпа всеравно в видео устройствах не определяет камеру...
<RStyler> что просто нет вообще устройства ???
<abra> Selerok, поставь cheese, проверь камеру
<artus> RStyler, вай, неужто тебе мегаволшебная трочка не помогла? )
<RStyler> ну ребутни систему после сделай что-то типа sudo uptitude update
<artus> abra, а чем она поможет?
<artus> abra, если у него не работает камера, тупо не работает .. вообще
<abra> artus, она не поможет, просто проверить
<RStyler> потом sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<artus> abra, a не проще ли ls /dev | grep video ?
<Selerok> трочка не помогла)
<abra> artus, проще
<artus> Selerok, ну так дальше умников слушай ) ща те еще мегастрочку родят)
<RStyler> не помогла почему же наоборот помогла
<RStyler> да у меня со скайпом была другая проблема меня видели а я нет
<RStyler> но я писал выше как решил эту проблему
<abra> Selerok, она у тебя усб?
<artus> нет com ) али lpt )
<nikonorr> так кто  ж знал что она у него вобще не видна, обычно не показывает морду лица, а тут вобще ее нет
<Selerok> sudo aptitude safe-upgrade Вот это не пишется
<artus> Selerok, я те яказал уже lsusb в терминал и выхлоп на paste.pro
<abra> artus, блжаад)) туплю
<abra> пзц
<RStyler> а ты про эту строку ???
<artus> @kick abra нефиг матерится тут
<RStyler> да обновил систему завелась
<abra> ололо
<RStyler> ну потом только скрипт и все работать стало как часы
<Selerok> выхлоп на paste.pro что это значит?
<abra> Selerok, результат
<artus> Selerok, то что выдаст команда запости на пастепро и ссылку дай
<nikonorr> в магазин и камеру поновее - вот лучшее решение, запустится с полпинка ))
<RStyler> все я отдыхать всем удачи. Пока
<Selerok> http://paste.pro/1542937 вот эта ссылочка
<Selerok> ыыы
<Selerok> наверное
<artus> я думал поболее будет)
<karrotte> спс, попробую кнопку сделать ))
<artus> Selerok, ну чтоб работала на 2.6.27  ядро есть патч )
<Selerok> такс %)
<Selerok> заинтреговал
<Selerok> ыыы
<artus> и вообще оно работаеть на gspca  pac7311
<abra> ))
<artus> ой, сори ) не этот чип, 20й а не 27й
<artus> Selerok, выдыхай бобер) не работает этот чип в линуксе) нет его поддержки в ядре )
<Selerok> от куда ты узнал что Я бабер?
<Selerok> %)
<Selerok> плохо
<Selerok> что не работатет
<Selerok> не подскажешь какую мадельку взять лучше всего что бы бац и работатла?
<artus> uvс вамеру кую нить
<myrmidette> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<artus> Selerok, я ссылку давал на офф поддерживаемые в бубунте
<Selerok> да спасибо
<shenmue> Станислав Звёздный это кто тут?
<nikonorr> Logitech C310 HD вот я взял такую , воткнул в юсб и заработала сразу , ничего не перегружая и не творя
<Selerok> спасибки
<Selerok> тоже буду знать
<rubo72> зарегестрировался? или нет)
<rubo72> я
<nikonorr> изображение ващеее, лучше бриться теперь и умываться , все видно. вот беда такая
<shenmue> http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/ кстати не отрывается
<Selerok> наверное
<myrmidette> он уже давно не отзываеться
<myrmidette> *отзывается
<myrmidette> а как он может отрываться?
<shenmue> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk упал под натиском убунтоголовых
<Selerok> что так серевера не выдерживают?
<myrmidette> либо троллей
<Selerok> спасибо что научили создавать скрипт...
<shenmue> там новость появилась что релиз на 10 мая переносять
<Selerok> и кнопу)
<nikonorr> теперь убирай все значки и создавай кнопки
<Selerok> у меня на рабочем столе только терминал)
<karrotte> кто поможет? перестала на тачпаде ноута вставка работать - двумя пальцами резко жму -тишина ((
<karrotte> ребут не помогает...
<rubo72>  /msg NickServ identify 290572
<rubo72> вот и славно)
<rubo72> karrotte мышь подключи)
<Selerok> после чего пререстала работать?
<Selerok> <karrotte> после чего пререстала работать?
<rubo72> помоему все уже перестало работать)))
<Selerok> <rubo72> хехехехе
<karrotte> с мышью работает внешней..
<karrotte> я уже пару месяцев терплю-но надоело (( может надо поюзать утилиту synclient ?
<shenmue> может
<Selerok> Всем спасибо) пойду спать)
<shenmue> сопки
<rubo72> )
<Guest90209> Здрасте! есть питоньщики?
<shenmue> нет
<shenmue> зато могу рассказать инструкцию как поставить апплет на панель =^.^=
<User146[web]> есть перловки ^^
<User146[web]> аллергия..
<User146[web]> раз тут всё-равно кучи лог-мессайджев про заходы/выходы, никто не знает, во сколько часов появится релиз убунты? :3
<shenmue> ближе к ночи
<User146[web]> т.е. часа через 24?..
<User146[web]> ну ~20?
<shenmue> через 19 часов 43 минуты и 22 секунды
<rubo> кто подскажет зарегестрировался я или нет что то не вкурю))
<shenmue> пароль спрашивает при входе?
<rubo> нет я вписал его в настройках
<rekcuFniarB> Так а ты не выполнял /ns register пароль email?
<rubo> не спрашивает
<rubo> ладно заново попробую)
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, lftp sftp://login@example.com ацкий финт ушами)
<karrotte> всем гуд лак, убёг...
<rubo> помоему все гуд
<shenmue>  девяти самых уродливых сайтов в интернете
<shenmue> фига себе рейтинг
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: sftp login@example.com столь же адский)
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, а sftp поддерживает докачку файла ?
<artus> ))
<inkvizitor68sl> а фз
<artus> да и папки им бросать находясь уже на удаленном не так прикольно)
<artus> ну lftp сам по себе как конфольный клиент кошерный)
<artus> *с
<inkvizitor68sl> хы
<inkvizitor68sl> а у него функционал а-ля rsync есть?
<ace> привет всем
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, какой именно
<artus> есть типа -  Выполнить "зеркалирование" указанного каталога с сервера в локальный каталог
<artus> ну всяко вкуснее голого sftp ) особенно при условии неподнятого ftp )
<Nor8> Кто прояснить, если я в вайне прогу ставлю, то он на какой фс префикс создает?
<rubo> NickServ identify 290572
<artus> rubo, меняй пас)
<rubo>  /msg NickServ identify 290572
<rubo> та да
<artus> rubo, его тут только ленивый не видел )
<rubo> )))
<artus> 3й раз в общий чат бросаеш)
<Nor8> 3 раза на счастье )))
<User664[web]> всем прив
<Eveman> ubuntuhelp !nick Eveman
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick Eveman'
<Guest8069> nick phoenixdenis
<Eveman> есть тут кто?
 * Eveman mmm
<NGE01> все прива!
<NGE01> есть кто любит поиграть под вино? нужна помощь
<XuMuK> NGE01, во что?
<Denver79> ну как тут с релизом? скоро?
<NGE01> операция флешьпоинт про таджикистан
<Eveman> меня кто нибудь видит?
<shenmue> нет
<Gemoroy> да
<Eveman> о гуд
<Eveman> а когда должен выйти релиз 11 убунты?
<shenmue> Gemoroy а как ты его видишь?
<Gemoroy> Товарищи, прошу прощения. Известно ли, в какое время выйдет 11.04:
<shenmue> Eveman	сегодня
<shenmue> Gemoroy сегодня
<Eveman> ну сегодня всмысле через пару часов? или к вечеру ждать?
<Eveman> ложиться спать или нет? =))
<shenmue> Eveman ты географию знаешь хорошо?
<shenmue> а еще рабочее время обычное у людей?
<Eveman> ну так, вроде
<shenmue> и про часовые пояса?
<Eveman> я просто не вкурсе как тут релизы выходят, хочу просто убунту попробовать, и увидел что скоро новый релиз, вот пока не ставлю, жду
<shenmue> качай 10.04 версию
<shenmue> новые релизи будут глючные после выхода месяца два еще
<shenmue> релизы*
<Eveman> хм, то есть лучше сразу ставить 10.04?
<shenmue> для знакомства да
<Eveman> а потом через пару месяцев её можно будет обновить?
<rubo> 10.10 можно
<Eveman> кхм, значит 10.10 ставить? =)
<shenmue> 10.04 с длительной поддержкой и стабильная
<shenmue> для знакомства и приятных впечатлениях самое то
<rubo> 10.04 впринципе в любое время можно обновить ло 10.10)
<Eveman> а обновить потом 10.04 не получится уже?
<Eveman> аа понял
<rubo> долго правдо))
<shenmue> Eveman не гонись за обновлениями
<Eveman> вот у меня есть диск 10.04 год назад качал, можно его поставить? или там выходили обноаления какие то? и лучше заново перекачать?
<shenmue> ставь
<shenmue> обновится весь софт
<shenmue> 10.04 действительна на 3 года. с длительной поддержкой
<rubo> я по почте заказывал жаль что уже закрыли это дело)
<shenmue> не закрыли
<Eveman> убунта нормально работает с нтфс разделаи? а то два жестких, первый форматить буду , а на втором много полезного
<Gemoroy> нормально
<shenmue> да нормально
<Eveman> ок спасиб
<shenmue> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruQoqp0wVII&feature=player_embedded смотри
<Eveman> так что лучше советуете все таки 11 версию не ставить пока?
<shenmue> нет
<shenmue> для знакомства ставь 10.04
<rubo> что то я не нашел где заказывать? диск
<shenmue> потом идешь сюда http://www.ubuntologia.ru/
<rubo> бесплатно естественно)
<shenmue> rubo диски теперь платно
<rubo> я просто говорил что высылали раньше бесплатно 10.04
<shenmue> теперь прекратили потому что появлились колекционеры . могли скачать но стали заказывать
<rubo> то что платно то я видел
<rubo> я тоже случайно) думаю зкажу пришел недельки через 3-и)
<rubo> так сволочи в ящик кинули и ущли)))может он там недельку валялся7)
<Eveman> на убунте можно без проблем сменить гном на гном 3?
<Eveman> и если что вернуть обратно?
<shenmue> без проблем врядли
<Eveman> и вообще поставить и кде и иксы, и переключаться между ними?
<rubo> а зачем менять)
<shenmue> а что за иксы?
<Eveman> ну попробовать что к чему =)
<Eveman> ну Xfce
<shenmue> легко
<Eveman> или как это называется
<shenmue> икс-фэйс
<Eveman> а ясно спасиб
<shenmue> иксы это жаргон. означает ксорг и графическое окружение
<rubo> всеравно 11-ю посмотреть нужно будет)
<shenmue> Eveman учти. получишь помойку из разных программ
<rubo> хотя у меня комп слабый фиг знает0
<shenmue> у меня 2002 года
<rubo> аналогично2003
<rubo> )
<Eveman> ясно я думал иксы это и есть икс фейс =)
<shenmue> иксы это графический сервер. а на нем уже твои гномокедофейсы
<rubo> я вникаю но не фанатично в это все) стабильность и все будет хорошо)я так думаю)
<rubo> большенство ведь или игры или кино смотрит на компах)
<rubo> ))
<Eveman> угу мне вот надо для двух игрушек да и инет с киношками
<rubo> ну так хр не подходит там проше)
<Eveman> ну щас семерка стоит
<rubo> ужас
<rubo> )
<Eveman> но как то достало это постоянное захламление системы
<Eveman> щас уже за год подглючивать стала
<rubo> захламление везде происходит)
<Eveman> а заново переустанавливать все, это так лень
<rubo> согласен
<Eveman> плюс проблемы с активациями винды, поиски хорошей сборки
<rubo> сборки вообше не стоит ставить
<shenmue> лицензию ставь
<gaga_rin> zver cd имба нашио всио
<rubo> оригинал)и только
<Eveman> надоело, да и вообще просто хочется посмотреть собственно что такое эта убунта =)
<Eveman> лицуху религия не позволяет =))
<shenmue> или карман?
<Eveman> хотя ставил, но по привычке и её крякал =))
<rubo> я имею ввиду чистую
<Eveman> ну да, на работе диск брал
<shenmue> глюки от рук хозяина зваисят
<shenmue> зависят
<rubo> для 7-ки много всего нужно))
<Eveman> да не сказал бы
<rubo> оперативы и тди тп))))
<shenmue> ос - инструмент и за ним нужно следить
<Eveman> в общем то меня устроила она
<Eveman> просто сейчас мне все равно систему сносить, вот решил попробовать убунту поставить, год назад ставил, но не пошли игрушки некоторые под ней, забил в итоге
<gaga_rin> Eveman:  ставь максимальную будь мужиком
<Eveman> а сейчас играюсь всего в парочку, которые нормально идут под линуксом
<shenmue> могу дать два совета
<rubo> я в игры редко играю)
<gaga_rin> 1) не ставь бубуту
<gaga_rin> 2)ставь генту
<gaga_rin> к.о.
<shenmue> что такое бубуту?
<gaga_rin> бубунта == убунта
<Eveman> не, про генту наслышан, столько секса не хочу =)))
<shenmue> +2
<rubo> )))
<Eveman> чем двд версия от сд отличается? наличием уже закачаных репозиториев?
<Eveman> локальных?
<shenmue> русификацией
<shenmue> + несколько примочек
<Eveman> эмм каких?
<ace> меня кто видит?
<shenmue> лайв сиди + установка без графики
<shenmue> ace нет тут текстовой чат. как тебя могут увидеть?
<ace> Оо!Спасибо что ответили,а я думал не подключился!
<Eveman> =)
<shenmue> Eveman на двд более полные переводы на другие языки
<Eveman> ладно всем пока, пора баиньки наверно. завтра буду воевать =)
<ace> CD это только консоль
<shenmue> ?
<ace> !
<ace> без графики
<shenmue> ты с сервером не перепутал?
<rubo> потом просто скачиваеться все обычно)
<ace> короче,так ,что так.Скачивать дофига надо))
<rubo> минут 20-ть
<ace> у кого какой инет)
<rubo> согласен)
<ace> rubo!ты в курсе что у нас пол страны на диалапе?
<rubo> вас ис дас диалеп?))
<nikonorr> 11.04 так и не выключается с кнопки. Обновления прут а толку ноль. Клинит на заставке .И че это только  у меня ?
<ace> это модем,который использует телефонную линию,её звуковую часть
<rubo> я незнаю) у меня 1мегабит я считаю это не много)
<rubo> 1024 тоесть
<Postfix>  route add 172.25.0.0 mask 255.255.0.0 172.25.56.1 -p . На линуксе как? помогите
<Postfix> =\
<ace> rubo!Посмотри в ВИКИ слово DIAL UP
<rubo> я понял все)
<Postfix> sudo ip route add 172.25.0.0
<Postfix> a kak маску?
<Postfix> и параметр -p
<ace> nfr djn gjkcnhfys?f nj b ,jkmit e yfc d fyect
<Postfix> =\
<ace> так вот пол страны,а то и больше у нас в анусе
<rubo> )))
<artus> Postfix, man route
<Postfix> эхх
<Postfix> если бы я знал я бы не спрашивал
<Postfix> тут ведь профи сидят
<Postfix> я первый день
<Postfix> безполезная
<Postfix> тех поддержка
<Postfix> эхх
<Postfix> удаляеться убуднту
<Postfix> =\
<artus> тех поддержка платная
<shenmue> хы
<artus> еще один с вакуумом в голове отсеялся)
<shenmue> я лично месяц ставил убунту первый раз
<shenmue> недели две настраивал интернет. потом недели две боролся с разрешением экрана после дров
<XuMuK> а я пересел на винду.... и видать надолго, ибо креатив сьюит заменить в лине не чем...
<XuMuK> и кал оф дюти получше выглядит))
<XuMuK> гг
<shenmue> вон отсюда =)
<XuMuK> у меня дуал бут))
<shenmue> то есть ты не определился какого ты пола? =)
<XuMuK> ипать у тя вопросики...
<artus> @kban XuMuK 3600 я ж уже предупреждал , проветрись
<rubo> :)
 * shenmue чувствует себя виноватым
<User601[web]> artus: согласись, вопрос был не в тему)
<artus> @kban --host "User601[web]" 3600 вот только умничать не надо )
<User247[web]> artus: не, ну а чо))*
<User247[web]> не таг чтоль))?
<artus> @mode -b  *!~XuMuK@unaffiliated/xumuk
<artus> @mode +b  *!~XuMuK@unaffiliated/xumuk
<User247[web]> гг
<artus> User247[web], часа видно маловато )
<User247[web]> я от соседа)
<User247[web]> осознал, снимай)
<artus> User247[web], а соседей то у тя сколько ? интересно на сколько тебя хватит)
<User247[web]> artus: раз на 5 хватит))
<artus> ну значит и сиди у соседа )
<User247[web]> artus: http://itmages.ru/image/view/178331/4a902670 вскрыты все, но ловит из комнаты только 5))*
<User247[web]> а чо так тихо то стало? о_О
<shenmue> 3 часа ночи наверное
<User247[web]> ну раньше ето не всех останавливало
<User247[web]> и даже не половину
#ubuntu-ru 2011-04-28
<User247[web]> ппц, как же долго устанавливаесо СS5...
<User247[web]> убунта быстрее ставицо
<Gemoroy> Товарищи, а возможно ли из терминала запустить и расположить какое-либо приложение на определенном рабочем месте?
<shenmue> как то можно было
<shenmue> вопрос зачем?
<Gemoroy> Я при запуске системы постоянно запускаю определенные приложения, и разбрасываю по двум-трем рабочим местам. И вот подумал, что было бы не плохо автоматизировать этот процесс скриптом.
<inkvizitor68sl> Gemoroy: а правила компиза тебе для чего) ?
<Gemoroy> inkvizitor68sl, если честно, то не знаю)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну там всё это можно сделать
<Gemoroy> Спасибо большое, сейчас почитаю, соображу. Спасибо
<inkvizitor68sl> я по заголовкам окон раньше перехватывал
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> скажите мне, какие там шрифты по дефолту ?
<inkvizitor68sl> сраная вайна потерла конфиг
<shenmue> по дефолту где?
<inkvizitor68sl> в убунте
<inkvizitor68sl> изменить фон рабочего стола - шрифт
<inkvizitor68sl> 11, 10, 11, 11, 10
<inkvizitor68sl> Ubuntu, Sans, Ubuntu, Ubuntu Bold, Monospace
<inkvizitor68sl> какие отличаются ?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и субпиксельное сглаживание включено
<shenmue> http://www.ubuntologia.ru/images/stories/ubuntu/the-way/gnome-reloaded/fonts/applications-fonts.png
<inkvizitor68sl> всё равно вырвиглазно
<djelaz> народ спасайте срочно, ставил себе хакинтош - ессно он форматнул загрузочный сектор, теперь не хочет ставится груб.... как с консоли форматнуть загрузочный сектор.
<shenmue> ссзб
<djelaz> ??
<shenmue> что значит не хочет ставится?
<djelaz> filesystem type unknown, partition type 0xee
<djelaz> cannot mount selected partition
<djelaz> если я изменю таблицу раздел на жестком диске оно поправится??
<shenmue> filesystem type unknown переведи на русский. если сообразишь что делать дальше то с меня крепкое рукопожатие
<shenmue> за сообразительность
<djelaz> да я знаю что это значит, просто не знаю как поправить, на всех разделаг стоит ext4, а на загрузочном HFS+. Вот я и спрашиваю как его форматнуть, ато не хочется заново систему ставить?
<shenmue> гпартедом форматнуть в екст 4
<djelaz> как формаьнуть загрузочный сектор /dev/sda?
<doc24> всем счастливо
<shenmue> у тебя /boot отдельно ?
<djelaz> да
<djelaz> он в ext4
<shenmue> хм
<djelaz> походу придётся новую таблицу разделов делать... печально, уже 2 часа систему настраиваю и всё заново...
<XuMuK> зачем там журналируемая фс нужна, обьясни? о_О
<djelaz> хз просто всегда так делал...
<djelaz> походу просто таблица GUID не затёрлась, я не персоздавал после мака, надо опять MBR вернуть...
<shenmue> fixmbr попробуй
<shenmue> ушел... =(
<UNIm95> ну что сколько осталось до эпик фейла канноникал?
<vladgobelen> UNIm95: Так он же еще в 9.10 был?
<sylion> Всем привет. Подскажите что установить чтобы в гноме можно было расшарить папку в свойствах (как в kdenetwork-filesharing)?
<sylion> народ помогите плиз...
<dvtcepilov> sylion: а расшарить надо для маздаев или для тех же никсов?
<sylion> для мастдай, samba стоит но мне не хочется постоянно конфиги править, в КДЕ можно было в свойствах как в винде шарить...
<DLobanov> Может подскажет кто толковый инструмент для обжима витой пары?
<sylion> и как программы в автозапуск добавить?
<dvtcepilov> sylion: блин, у меня гнома под рукой нет, но помниться, как то без проблем шарил. и без конфигов
<sylion> а насчёт авторана?
<AndreX> система - параметры- запускаемые приложения
<AndreX> у меня в гноме сразу в свойствах вкладка share была а щас и гнома даже нету
<sylion> лан спс
<seniseni> а есть информация когда выйдет 11.04?
<GuestArbaiter> народ, подскажите, пожалуйста, что-нибудь подобное Acronis Disc Director'а для убунты, чтобы ошибки на ФАТе и НТФСе хорошо исправлял...
<Dimka> Тут есть гики?
<seniseni> ну и вопрос :)
<AndreX> seniseni: завтра вроде
<seniseni> гики 81 лвла
<seniseni> AndreX: O_O какнах?
<AndreX> GuestArbaiter: sudo fsck или gparted
<AndreX> тока диски должны быть отмантированы
<GuestArbaiter> AndreX, ок спасибо)))
<Dimka> Вопрос: у меня инет-тормоз, есть ли на Linux что нибудь для приоритезации трафика, чтобы можно было спокойно лазить по вебу и качать торрент.
<Dimka> Что нибудь типа Cfos для Win.
<seniseni> нет логики в вопросе
<seniseni> если интер тормоз, причем здесь проиритезация трафика "чтобы легко было лазить и качать"
<Dimka> Пакетам из торента дается намного меньший приоритет
<seniseni> а скорость регулировать в торрент клиенте не подходит?
<Dimka> нет
<Dimka> провайдер едвали дотягивает до минимума
<AndreyBTI> Поставил Ubuntu 10.10. Необходимо подключение по RDP. Соеденяется, но звук тормозит. А нужен. Товарищи говорят, что после установки 11.04 betta все заработало. Что сделать с 10.10. И когда релиз 11.04. Говорили сегодня - сейчас даже упоминаний не вижу. Все жду
<Dimka> а тот-же http?
<Dimka> когда по нему файлы качаеш
<Dimka> или synaptik
<Dimka> *c
<AndreyBTI> кто может подсказать, что со звуком? Идеи есть, но решения проблемы как-то не вижу
<AndreX> seniseni: уже вышла) http://www.ubuntu.com/
<AndreX> я чёта вчера живу
<AndreyBTI> где? там только 10.10
<AndreX> AndreyBTI: скоро ну у них ещё не 28 наверно
<AndreyBTI> а со звуком помочь кто может? я рилиза жду просто потому что говорят, что там косяка этого нет
<AndreyBTI> т.е. его нет уже в бете, но нафига бета, если реоиз вот-вот
<seniseni> AndreX: не вышла =(
<AndreX> а что у тебя со звуком?
<seniseni> AndreX: обманчик )
<AndreX> shenmue: скоро выйдет
<AndreX> тьфу не туда
<seniseni> в ближайшие 24-6 часов.. последние 6 часов сменился баннер ожидания с 1 day на "coming soon..."
<AndreX> дык уже смениля
<seniseni> сменился на "coming soon..."
<seniseni> а это еще не "released"
<AndreyBTI> Подключение по RDP. Звук тормозит, на другом компе, через другого провайдера с этим винтом - все летает.
<seniseni> RDP, звук.. а если не секрет, то зачем это?)
<AndreyBTI> Думаю, проблема: в сетевухе, звуковухе, скорости инета
<seniseni> AndreX: а?
<AndreyBTI> ребята знакомые в такси работают, менеджеры. У них через это все и работает. Звук нужен, чтобы жалобы клиентов прослушаивать, и водителей штрафовать
<AndreyBTI> через виндос все летает, начит не в инете дело
<AndreX> seniseni: это среднее между релизом и бетой
<seniseni> AndreX: а ты все клиенты под лиунксом проверил?
<seniseni> AndreX: ой не туда
<AndreyBTI> был косяк у провайдера (или в убунту) - скорость как-то резко возрасла, 500 МБ минут за 10-20 скачал. Теперь 100 МБ полчаса качает
<AndreyBTI> тогда и звук на компе залетал, потом скорость упала - звук тормозить начал
<AndreyBTI> установка 11.04 - проблему вроде решает, говорят из-за звуковухи
<AndreyBTI> я у себя винт цеплял - уменя все нормально, но у меня и сетевуха другая, и звуковуха другая и скорость инета выше. А если 11.04 у нас не поможет? Надо косяки искать.
<AndreX> AndreyBTI: ну жди 11,4 , чючють осталось
 * AndreX пошол дальше спать
<AndreyBTI> А если зря все будет?
<seniseni> попробуй другой дистрибутив, например archlinux, и сам найди нормальую звуковую подсистему и поддержку ядром/модулями
<AndreyBTI> У меня в этой системе, но на другом компе все летало
<AndreyBTI> если у человека болит зуб, зачем ему голову сносить? Надо просто зубик подлечить
<seniseni> так ты же намекаешь на проблему с поддержкой звуковухи в 10.10
<AndreyBTI> это как вариант, не проверенный. Может в сетевухе дело, или в инете. Но тогда вопрос: почему с этим же инетом через винду все летает?
<AndreyBTI> Самые общительные ушли?
<uvvtu> всем привет
<DazmaLab> Привет
<uvvtu> когда выйдет 11.04
<uvvtu> дата?
<abadello> сегодня
<DazmaLab> Все ждем убунту))))
<novns> DazmaLab, а завтра будет "все возвращаемся на старую версию"
<uvvtu> во сколь примерно по москве ожидаеться
<AndreX> скоро
<novns> uvvtu, что делает - ожидается, без мягкого знака
<AndreX> это покамест самое точное
<DazmaLab> novns: это будет мой первый переход на новую систему, жду с нетерпением)
<novns> вы главное чудес не ждите от неё
<novns> к юнити придётся привыкать
<AndreX> DazmaLab: в менеджере обновлений должна появиться, когда выйдет
<novns> вот это надо прочитать перед обновлением
<novns> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/our-complete-guide-to-unity-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<novns> пардон, http://omgubuntu.co.uk/natty/
<DazmaLab> я сейчас не дома... Сижу в общаге с винды, жду когда выйдет и скачать, а дома потом уже и установить можно
<AndreX> novns: хе у меня openbox мне не страшен юнити
<novns> AndreX, я бы с радостью на чистом гноме сидел, но они его сломали
<DazmaLab> novns: это релиз по ссылке?
<novns> это не релиз, это статья про юнити, как там что и зачем
<DazmaLab> novns: эхх))
<novns> это чтобы после установки не сидели тупо перед экраном
<novns> "что это тут такое? как тут  что делать-то?"
<DazmaLab> я ставил на нетбук... unitu не очень то мне понравилась
<novns> да оно никомц не понравилось
<novns> *никому
<User149[web]> когда же когда же выложат 11.04???
<AndreX> User149[web]: скоро
<novns> куда торопитесь-то?
<User149[web]> сегодня?
<AndreX> +-
<User149[web]> да у меня система голая стоит...хочу сразу 11 туда запилить
<novns> надо месяц подождать, пока массу ошибок исправят основных
<DazmaLab> а вот у меня дома установлена 10.10, как ее можно забэкапить, чтобы вернуть ее если не понравится 11.04
<novns> DazmaLab, проще будет её с нуля переставить
<User149[web]> что-то было подобное на форуме..почитай
<novns> забэкапить только личные данные
<pit> ку
<uvvtu> все пошло обновление
<mva> зачем джаббер-сервак сейчас роняли?
<mva> :)
<pit_oz> мея видо? не могу с ником разобраться
<ck80>  pit_oz видно
<pit_oz> спасиб, сор за флуд
<uvvtu> что делать? видео везде тормозит при просмотре - даже и не хорошего качества
<pit_oz> какой проигрыватель?
<uvvtu> да в любом
<pit_oz> драйвера на видео?
<uvvtu> нормально и компиз работает
<ferrer3> видео любое или только хд?
<uvvtu> любое
<lkmsjan_> Всем привет!
<Georgy_K> привет
<uvvtu> сам привет
<lkmsjan_> сегодня уже 28 апреля...
<lkmsjan_> а Ubuntu 11.04 ещё не выложили?
<uvvtu> выложили
<skai> lkmsjan_: выложат сразу после того, как ты начнешь учить географию
<lkmsjan_> дело к вечеру 17:31
<lkmsjan_> география к чему?
<skai> lkmsjan_: а на ней тебе расскажут о том, чт ов мире много часовых поясов и он гораздо больше твоего городишки
<AndreX> ведь не у всех время как у тебя
<skai> lkmsjan_: там много интересного.представь.планета то круглая.а не блин с твоим городом и атсрал вокруг, откуда тебе пишут "люди из интернета"
<skai> удивительно ведь
<lkmsjan_> про часовые пояса я знаю )) шутники )))
<skai> ты то и не знал
<Georgy_K> народ, по сетям тут спросить можно ?
<uvvtu> ytn
<lkmsjan_> хватит умничать
<AndreX> рабацким?
<skai> Georgy_K: из лески не бери.лучше плетеные
<uvvtu> нет
<Anthro_Wolf> =\
<Georgy_K> не выходит у меня настроить...
<uvvtu> бросай тогда
<Georgy_K> вот, пообщался тут, теперь брошу
<skai> http://cdn.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Unity-Chromium-Mockup.png
<bruster> Привет всем
<AndreyBTI> Еще кстати вопрос: remmina была в ubuntu, нашел на сайте реммины новую версию, установил ее - не работает. Запускается, указываешь сервер - подключаешься и она вылетает. В чем косяк?
<Alo> h
<bruster> кто-нибудь в курсе, когда 11 выложат?
<AndreyBTI> и опять про звук - сначала когда косяк появился, долго пытался как раз ядро какое-нить поставить, которое нормально бы работало, ничего не получалось, потом что-то сделал - в реммине звук взлетел, а в rdesktope продолжал ползать. Хотя может и наоборот все бы
<AndreyBTI> и почему в реммине звук надо удаленный ставить, а в rdesktope - локальный?
<AndreX> bruster: когда в менеджере обнолений появиться узнаеш )
<bruster> понятно)) вроде, срок сегодня
<lkmsjan_> Нужен образ 11.04
<lkmsjan_> а не обновление
<lkmsjan_> update-manager -d
<lkmsjan_> хоть сейчас можно обновиться до 11.04
<bruster> lkmsjan_: образ хотелось бы
<Alo> ????? ?????
<oxothuk> `???????
<oxothuk> kodiroffku pomenyaio
<bruster> а что нельзя обновиться миную 10.10 до 10.04, у меня 10.04
<bruster> *до 11.04
<AndreyBTI> вроде как не желательно
<AndreyBTI> советуют сначала 10.10, а потом остальное
<bruster> .дуфму
<Georgy_K> привет
<fronyend> Всем привет. Релиз сегодня?
<AndreyBTI> говорят обновиться уже можно, образа пока нет
<AndreyBTI> ждем
<fronyend> Да вроде обновление было сейчас, но не релиза. Вообще, стоит оно того, в первый день обновляться?
<AndreyBTI> а смысл? если тебя то что есть устраивает, то зачем мучиться? попробовать? скачай live-cd и пробуй. Другое дело если снуля ставить, тогда можно и новое
<Georgy_K> народ, у меня инет по wifi при подключении к локалке (витая пара) соединиться с инетом становиться невозможно, хотя разрыва нет.  Че делать?
<AndreyBTI> а по локалке - шлюз стоит?
<McSlash> покажи вывод route
<Georgy_K> Таблица маршутизации ядра протокола IP
<Georgy_K> Destination Gateway Genmask Flags Metric Ref Use Iface
<Georgy_K> 10.42.43.0      *               255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 wlan1
<Georgy_K> link-local      *               255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 wlan1
<Georgy_K> default         ge-M5N.local    0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan1
<Georgy_K> это второй ноут, первый ловит вайфай на окне и раздает на этот
<McSlash> Может я тебя не правильно понял? Этот ноут при подключении витухи, не дает выйти в интернет?
<AndreyBTI> у меня было что-то типа такого в винде, два соединения, лезет в одно через шлюз, а шлюз левый был - и инет накрывался. шлюз убрал, начал нормально через второе выходить.
<Georgy_K> т.е. на первом стоит 2 карты wifi, второй этот и к нему еже локалка прицеплена
<evanation> подскажи пжл во сколько состоится релиз 11.04?
<evanation> *подскажите
<evanation> =)
<McSlash> ну, подключи локалку и посмотри, что в таблицу по дефолту встанет ) Меняй и будет счастье.
<Georgy_K> ээ, щас гляну...
<Alo> ?? ????? 11.04 ????? ?????? ??????? ????????
<Alo> ? ?????????? ??? ?????? ????? ?????
<AndreX> !utf | Alo
<ubuntuhelp> Alo: Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<ezh> Alo   utf-8
<Alo> need reboot irc client?
<Alo> ??? ??
<AndreX> !ru | Alo
<ubuntuhelp> Alo: На канале разрешён только русский язык. В отдельных случаях разрешён английский, если посетитель не разговаривает на русском. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский язык.
<ferrer3> )) в принципе товарищ не в той кодировке, но можно догадаться, о чём его изначальный вопрос _
<Mastytch>  /msg ubuntuhelp !nick
<Mastytch>  /msg ubuntuhelp Mastytch
<Gemoroy> ferrer3: и правда)
<Alo> !
<Alo> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<yurau> вендокапец скоро?
<AndreyBTI> мне интересно, а когда 28 число заканчивается для тех, кто должен релиз выложить? так-то он может и 1 декабря только на сайте появиться, а мне бы уже в субботу попробовать
<Alo> AndreyBTI: сегодня точно появится в течении дня
<yurau> AndreyBTI: представь себе люди пришли на работу. что они будут делать?
<yurau> я думаю не позднее 4+8=22 часов
<AndreyBTI> так я и спрашиваю - когда сегодня закончится? у меня +6 по гринвичу, у них может -12
<Mastytch> на #ubuntu-release-party пока молчат и банят за вопросы "когда..."
<yurau> объясняю популярно
<AndreyBTI> тогда завтра только вечером, плюс время на скачивание, а инет тока на работе
<yurau> разница 4 часа с лондоном
<yurau> рабочий день у них наверняка с 10 до 18ти
<AndreyBTI> -4 - это где?
<yurau> добавляем наши 18 + 4 = 22 по россии
<Mastytch> с сусей было весело - там релизная сборка появилась чуть ли не за полтора месяца до релиза
<yurau> Лондок
<yurau> н
<Alo> лондон -3
<AndreyBTI> лондон - 0, или я не прав?
<Alo> AndreyBTI: прав
<yurau> у нас летнее время разница с гринвичем 4 часа
<AndreyBTI> +6 - у меня
<Maverick> даа везде обсуждение выхода релиза)) все в ожидании)
<yurau> Maverick: близится час твоей смерти
<Maverick> yurau: с чего это вдруг?
<yurau> ты же Маверик
<Maverick> yurau: Ыаа это вообще просто написал) До сих пор забыл сменить ник)
<yurau> товарищи, не работает сом мышь на старой машине в дебиан6 хфсе. куда жаловаться?
<Mozillaman> yurau:  Вот и ник сменил)
<yurau> Mozillaman: теперь долго жить будешь
<Mozillaman> yurau: мб))
<yurau> без мышы я не могу жить
<ace__> привет всем
<ace__> релиза нет ещё?
<yurau> нет
<yurau> я вычислил что он будет с 14-22 часов по москве
<AndreX> yurau: а чё ps/2 нету штоле?
<yurau> нет сом порт
<yurau> комп 99 года. дебиан 6 установился
<AndreX> гг
<yurau> грузится нормально в хфсе но без мыши :(
<mrbogdan> Приветствую всех
<yurau> ку
<DazmaLab> mrbogdan: Привет, релиза еще нету;)
<nonick> если у меня стоит 11.04 бета то при выходе релиза сегодня мне надо будет update-manager -d запускать или просто apt-get upgrade хватит ?
<AndreX> yurau: ковыряй xorg
<yurau> да конфиг не могу найти :)
<AndreyBTI> так у тебя сом мышь не работает или не работает в хфсе?
<yurau> думаю может плату с усб купить
<yurau> в вин98 работает
<yurau> не работает в хфсе
<AndreX> если комп позволит плату узб
<yurau> если pci классический выпускают
<AndreX> да не pci дело bios может не понять
<yurau> все 3 pci заняты
<AndreX> звуковуху isa поставь
<yurau> звукавая, доп ide контроллер и сетевая
<mrbogdan> я и не жду релиза, мне пока и беты 2 хватает)
<AndreX> если есть таковой
<mrbogdan> Блин всё надо ставить основую ОС дома убунту и сносить окошки
<yurau> да есть isa свободный
<mrbogdan> одно останавливает не могу свой adsl dlink 200 настроить чтобы нет работал.
<yurau> mrbogdan: там наверно надо бридж влючать . нет?
<mrbogdan> не в этом суть проблемы, он сам не определяется как модем...настройки то все я знаю.
<mrbogdan> гуглил кучу сайтов всё не помогает(
<mrbogdan> теперь вот думаю маршрутизатор купить или роутер
<mrbogdan> что бы через lan сделать инет
<mrbogdan> ладно пойду на обед
<nonick> если у меня стоит 11.04 бета то при выходе релиза сегодня мне надо будет update-manager -d запускать или просто apt-get upgrade хватит ?
<mrbogdan> сегодня релиз уже?
<yurau> да, ждемс
<mrbogdan> хм интересно.
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: првет. Пробовал в kvm ставить виртуалки на reiserfs
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> А то нужно что бы в виртуалке очень много inode было
<[v-8]_jupiter> 150 веток svn будет)
<nonick> меня видно ?
<only_you> nonick: нет
<fronyend> nonick, включи камеру
<rapidsp> ухты... опера крашнулась... :)
<rubo> всем привет) неслышно когда там 11.04 обрадует?)))
<fr0st> rubo, #ubuntu-release-party
<rubo> )
<mva> а посоветуйте аналог virt-manager? :)Желательно на Qt ;)
<fr0st> mva, http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Management_Tools
<fr0st> mva, конкретно вот http://sourceforge.net/projects/aqemu/
<chapt> а вообще на 11.04 релиз нотисы есть какие?
<[v-8]_jupiter> хм debian 6 не умеет с утановщика ставится на reiserfs
<[v-8]_jupiter> даже через expert mode
<[v-8]_jupiter> (
<MagicLover> Ура! Я наконец-то сделал образ своей системы...
<MagicLover> Теперь можно и обновляться. :)
<DazmaLab> MagicLover: подскажи как его сделать
<MagicLover> Clonezilla
<aurodionov> приветствую всех
<MagicLover> Шикарная такая вещь.
<DazmaLab> MagicLover: спс, попробую
<MagicLover> Даже есть тема для офиса - когда тебе нужно 1 образ на 10-20 машин раскидать.
<MagicLover> При этом 8Гб за 4.5 минуты сделал...
<DazmaLab> MagicLover: впечатляет))
<MagicLover> http://clonezilla.org/clonezilla-SE.php
<aurodionov> кто-нибудь вкурсе был релиз 11.4
<MagicLover> Нет ещё, насколько понимаю.
<[v-8]_jupiter> а не ето я затупил) не загрузил модуль reiser
<MagicLover> В окне обновления системы ещё не горит. :)
<aurodionov> мдя ,грустно
<rubo>  /msg NickServ identify 290572
<MagicLover> Про могущество создание/восстановление образов через сетевую загрузку: http://guruadmin.ru/page/kloniruem-linux-ispolzuja-clonezilla-server-edition-clonezilla-se-chast-4
<aurodionov> пароль попалил :)
<rubo> ))
<rubo> кому он нужен
<mva> fr0st: что-то мне подсказывает, что капельку не то :)
<fr0st> mva, точно такого же как virt-manager нет
<vol04en> :-(
<MagicLover> При этом фишка, что когда образ распаковываешь - там могут автоматом проставляться другие имена компов и IP и для винды тоже при этом.
<AndreyBTI> чем можно создать нормальный образ линукса? т.е. чтобы все было одним файлом. Сколько не искал, все не то
<McSlash> dd
<McSlash> =)
<DazmaLab> CloneZilla  не то?
<AndreyBTI> не-а, он вроде один в один, пробовал места много занимает, а если у меня винт на 320 гб
<AndreyBTI> я про dd
<AndreyBTI> клонзила не помню, я до фига их пробовал
<DazmaLab> и я не пробоал
<McSlash> ну, тогда создаешь нулевой файлик, пишешь в него mbr, и копируешь в файл что душе угодно. Хоть весь жестяк, хоть пару файликов.
<McSlash> отличная статься по этому поводу: http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/nix/117050/
<fr0st> ммм dd забанили?
<sharikoff> вчера
<sharikoff> я забанил
<fr0st> =(
<fr0st> все
<fr0st> надо удалять из системы
<sharikoff> я уже..
<AndreyBTI> Partition Magic или Acronis винду нормально делают, если винт 320, винда и инфа на всех логических дисках, например, 50 гб занимает, то образ получается около 25 гб, с линуксом они же уже не так работают, косяк какой-то выходит, уже даже не помню
<fr0st> acronis работает хорошо и с виндой и лунупсом и с макосью
<fr0st> вот всегда так Canonical затягивает с релизом
 * sharikoff опять ведет себя нехорошо
<fr0st> лучше бы вообще дату релиза не писали
<DazmaLab> MagicLover - делал с помощью CloneZilla
<sharikoff> клонзилла хороша
<sharikoff> но делает кучу файлов вместо одного
<sharikoff> образа
<sharikoff> а это слегка не гут
<DazmaLab> partimage кто - нибудь пробовал?
<User589[web]> он не работает с ext4
<MagicLover> Пробовал. Да, не работает с ext4
<MagicLover> На тему dd - можно поставить в конвеер с архиватором.
<MagicLover> Но фишка в том, что dd будет весь раздел побайтово перебирать. Разумеется архиватор всё пожмёт что свободное, но всё-равно читать весь раздел dd будет.
<MagicLover> Клонзила как раз через dd работает.
<sharikoff> зато качественно
<Telonko> êàêàÿ  ó âàñ êîäèðîâêà òåêñòà?
<ubuntuhelp> Telonko! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<MagicLover> Правда насколько я могу понять Клонзила просто выбирает блоки занятые файлами и их уже загоняет через dd в архиватор.
<MagicLover> На тему многих файлов... Да вроде бы тоже хочется в 1, но если подумать - а какая разница...
<sharikoff> MagicLover: для p2v не очень
<AndreyBTI> чтобы случайно не забыть ничего, к тому же лишние файлы - лишнее место на диске
<MagicLover> Там 10 файлов на 64Кб. :D
<DazmaLab> MagicLover: о ужас)))))
<AndreyBTI> говорили про кучу, а не про 10
<MagicLover> Куча файлов - это 11 файлов.
<MagicLover> 1 архив большой, остальные на 64кб.
<MagicLover> Вот только-что делал.
<MagicLover> Час назад. :)
<MagicLover> Распаковывал на виртуалке.
<MagicLover> Ща придумаю по поводу 1 файла...
<MagicLover> Тут надо что-то помудрить с mount и всё запихнуть в 1 файл.
<AndreyBTI> а коэффициент сжатия?
<MagicLover> Просто при работе клонзилы надо будет перед запуском замонтировать и всё.
<MagicLover> Ты можешь выбрать метод архивации.
<MagicLover> По умолчанию делает в gzip. 8.2Гб сжалось в 3.3
<MagicLover> Образ системы. /home на другом диске.
<AndreyBTI> так какой лучший?
<AndreyBTI> ну это в принципе не плохо
<MagicLover> Это быстрый метод.
<MagicLover> Это он мне за 4.5 минуты сделал.
<MagicLover> МОжно поставить какой-нибудь lzma - их там много разных - так я поставил - сказал будет 2 часа делать.
<MagicLover> На ночь поставлю.
<MagicLover> Ещё видел фишку - сделать LiveCD для восстановления. Я так понимаю - он создаёт iso с образом раздела...
<MagicLover> Надо потыкать.
<MagicLover> Я думаю lzma сожмёт до 2.5 точно.
<MagicLover> Может ещё меньше.
<DazmaLab> вот iso для востановления было бы вообще не плохо))
<rubo> http://ubuntu.onego.ru/manual/10-veshhej-kotorye-mozhno-sdelat-posle-ustanovki-natty/
<MagicLover> Немного потыкав можно сделать флэшку
<MagicLover> Кстати клонзилла прямо на флэшку может писать образы.
<MagicLover> То есть можно его же самого на флэшку записать и образы переписывать иногда.
<The_MEk> всем добре
<AndreyBTI> это хорошо, будем экспериментировать
<aleksei`> всем ку
<The_MEk> тут есть чуловеки, кто кластерами занимался?
<DazmaLab> где же такую флешку взять чтобы все влезло
<MagicLover> Ну у меня весь образ системы влезет на 4Гб.
<rubo> http://ubuntu.onego.ru/news/ubuntu-news/upakovka-diska-11-04/
<MagicLover> Если быстрым методом сжимать.
<DazmaLab> замечательно, я думал куда больше будет
<MagicLover> У меня системе 2 года - весит 8.2Гб. Образ 3.3 на быстром методе сжатия. 4.5 минуты.
<MagicLover> Это я уже повторяюсь. Для ещё повтора - у меня home на другом диске. И при этом ещё архивация документов делается сама. :)
<DazmaLab> у меня  4месяца))))) часто переустанавливаю
<MagicLover> Ужос! Зачем?
<MagicLover> С винды пересел? Привычка не отошла ещё? :D:D:D
<DazmaLab> эксперементирую много)))
<MagicLover> Образ тебе в помощь. :D
<ydz> Добрый день!
<DazmaLab> еще кучу дистрибутивов перепробовал
<skai> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/ubuntu-billboard-spotted-on-highway-101
<MagicLover> Над чем экспериментируешь?
<MagicLover> ydz: привет.
<MagicLover> А чего там на щите написано?
<DazmaLab> устанавливаю всякое,удаляю потом включаться перестает))))
<DazmaLab> MagicLover: не знаю.... не дома я... а тут винда
<The_MEk> чё, никто кластер на убунте не подымал?
<skai> хых.на релиз.убунту лор-эффект
<ydz> Никто не вкурсе во сколько будет релиз 11.04?
<fr0st> ydz, релиз ближе к вечеру будет наверное
<fr0st> сейчас релиз раскатыввается по зеркалам
<ydz> Понятно
<fr0st> ftp://ftp.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/ для не терпеливых
<MagicLover> Ой валяюсь... Ставлю drbl (ну чтобы машины могли по сети загружаться) и там вобщем есть пункт - для нетерпеливых. Выбираю его - надпись "Ок. Лень - это сила. Всё будет поставлено по умолчанию". :D:D:D
<fr0st> но думаю что стоит подождать официального анонса
<MagicLover> А чего, сегодня уже 11.04 выходит? Ну я думаю до пн его будет скачать довольно трудно...
<Narren> чиво? торренты - сила
<DazmaLab> ненене так не често, завтра у меня интернета не будет....
<skai> сервера в британии.так что по gmt+0 ориентируйтесь.там только 10 утра.
<Staver> я сегодня весь день жду )
<DazmaLab> Staver: аналогично))
<skysonne> кто-нибудь знает, во сколько примерно по МСК времени ждать 11-ю версию?..
<Staver> на сайте написано уже скоро )
<DazmaLab> Staver: а вчера эта картиночка около двух часов не показывалась
<ezh> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/  Оо
<ydz> Эм. Это оно?
<DazmaLab> ezh: beta 2
<Staver> интересно 10.10 обновится сама ?
<ezh> нет, ручками
<MagicLover> Staver: а почему нет?
<chapt> забекапься только перед этим )
<ydz> Last Modified  28-Apr-2011 09:11
<Staver> ))
<ydz> Разве beta 2?
<ydz> Нет, вот точно релиз
<skai> вот когда в топике будет Stable:Ubuntu 11.04 - тогда и будете качать.а пока все вопросы про то "а когда же" - буду считать флудом и нещадно ругать и карать
<ydz> Минуту назад обновили
<MagicLover> Я так и обновляюсь последние 2 года. Ну всё время пока стоит система
<shenmue> skai	+1
<shenmue> надоели уже
<ezh> [   ] ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso           27-Apr-2011 17:05  698M
<skysonne> будут так же CD и DVD версии?
<ezh> md5 сравнивал кто с бетой ?
<DazmaLab> ydz: e vtyz njkmrj - ubuntu-11.04-beta2-server-amd64.iso
<ydz> чуво?
<fr0st> md5 разные
<DazmaLab> ydz: у меня только ubuntu-11.04-beta2-server-amd64.iso
<DazmaLab> без бэту нету
<ydz> ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent    28-Apr-2011 08:35
<Staver> у меня уже кнопка "обновить" сстерлась в браузере )
<ck80> ажиотаж! ажиотаж!
<DazmaLab> ydz: )) в разных мирах живем
<ezh> угу md5 разные
<ydz> у минуту назад заходил было написано beta 2
<ydz> теперь нет
<ezh> закинул в торрент - пока не качает
<MagicLover> Что вам так новая версия далась? :)
<MagicLover> Кто игрался с загрузкой по сети?
<MagicLover> Конкретно drbl?
<skysonne> так знает ли кто-нибудь, будет ли DVD версия дистриба?..)
<inkvizitor68sl> будет
<Narren> но позже
<DazmaLab> хочу Xubuntu попробовать
<DazmaLab> она тоже будет позже?
<ezh> ну они впринципе одновременно выходят
<skysonne> кто-нибудь пробовал интерактивную доску  к убунте подключать?...
<DazmaLab> я графический планшет пробовал... из каробки не работает
<ezh> skysonne конечно
<skai> а вы заметили, что с серва убрали образа от 26-27 апреля и вернули  бета образа?
<ezh> про двд версию
<skysonne> мда... у меня таже проблема... с дровами как-то тяжко...
<skai> во
<skai> вернули
<skai> симлинки делали наверное
<DazmaLab> бэта теперь у меня исчезла и в заголовке ее нету
<ydz> и  kubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent    28-Apr-2011 08:18
<sharikoff> сколько стоит поддерживать впн сервак удаленно 24\7
<sharikoff> с доработками и джаббером
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: а чего его поддерживать то?
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: тссс
<sharikoff> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> тысяч 5 в месяц
<sharikoff> а если там 2 впна одновременно
<sharikoff> типа пптп и опен
<Staver> видимо 10 )
<abadello> Почему 5? Тысяч 50-60, качественно, надёжно! Оращайся!
<yurau> ну чо? пошло?
<DazmaLab> yurau: убунта за 27 число
<yurau> уу
<MagicLover> Может кто помочь советом? Поставил на одной виртуалке drbl, вроде бы выбрал для всех memtest запускать, на другой виртуалке поставил грузиться из сети. Не видит. Как чо проверить и сделать?
<nikonorr> привет, есть комп с Core2Duo . Если x86 на него поставлю чтото потеряю от 64 если оперативки всего 2 гига? то есть разница в производительности будет заметна или чисто теоретически?
<skai> nikonorr: в некоторых итуациях будет заметна
<skai> но поскольку это не винда - ставь 64 бита и не бойся.тут нет такого страха, что 64 не поддерживается
<nikonorr> ну то есть лучше ставить всетаки x64 ?
<nikonorr> понял , не успел прочитать ))
<MagicLover> А если у меня 386 - его можно перевести на 64?
<MagicLover> Я так понимаю только ядро поменять или не только?
<oxothuk> MagicLover: нет
<oxothuk> MagicLover: х-"чтото там"- это архетиктура
<MagicLover> Ладно. Глупость сказал. :)
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/z_631675a6.jpg =)
<DazmaLab> shenmue: )))))))))))
<skai> shenmue: надо винипуху вставить болт
<Narren> nikonorr, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_natty_pae64&num=1
<nikonorr> во спасибо , интересно
<shenmue> помню как 10.04 ставилась.  50% ... 90%... 100%... 116%... шкала установки медленно уползала за экран.... проценты все росли
<only_you> всех с праздником (:
<skai> Narren: спрячь ссылку с вороникса.не позорься
<skysonne> =)  и тебя!
<ydz> А какой сегодня праздник?
<only_you> ну как же, новый нескучный релиз)
<Narren> ))
 * shenmue вчера был добр и помог нескольким людям на форуме
<shenmue> какая нормальная температура для харда hhd ? 60 это много?
<bevice> выше нормы
<bevice> хотя, от производителя зависит
<shenmue> хард в корпусе был. щас вытащил его. до 40 сразу упал
<bevice> это с датчиков или сам намерил?
<MagicLover> 40 у меня всегда на всех было.
<MagicLover> 60 перебор насколько понимаю.
<shenmue> сам. на этам харде датчика нет
<bevice> да не, у сигейтов на чипах частенько под 60 бывает, и ничего работают
<shenmue> этом*
<bevice> Это к новому кулеру, примета
<shenmue> да пора бы... компу 9 лет
<aurodionov> подскажите как запустить 10.10 выпала в dusybox и дальше никак
<bevice> кто-нить знает, eveonline под virtualbox работает?
<shenmue> ла2 точно работает
<shenmue> весь вопрос в 3д на виртуалке
<aurodionov> ла2 которая без геймгуарда ?
<bevice> именно в ней и вопрос
<ezh> bevice  у сня ева под wine прккрасно пашет
<bevice> не, мне вайн не
<ezh> вчера летал
<aurodionov> bevice, ла2 которая без геймгуарда ?
<bevice> хз . я не пускал
<aurodionov> bevice, а то дети одалели
<MagicLover> bevice там даже на самом сайте написано как ставить.
<MagicLover> На официальном сайте Eve
<bevice> хотя геймграунд штука такая, она и под маздаем работать не хочет
<aurodionov> есть момент
<bevice> MagicLover: ну так они поэтому и отказались от нативной линукс-версии, что вендовая под вайном лучше работала
<MagicLover> Ну на виртуалке точно должна. Вопрос только в видеопамяти.
<bevice> тока мне все равно виртуалки нужны
<MagicLover> У меня заставка показывалась на виртуалке - дальше не грузилось.
<MagicLover> Но у меня там 12Мб видеопамяти. :D
<bevice> прост, ждать уже надоело, пока скачает.. до 4Гб уже разрослась
<Mirrdin> !
<MagicLover> Но оно того стоит - посмотреть - классно. Я целых 2 вечера сидел - КРАСИВО. :)
<bevice> в смысле?
<bevice> кого смотреть
<User924[web]> help
<MagicLover> Помогите bdsm настроить. :)
<MagicLover> То есть dlbr
<MagicLover> *drbl
<shenmue> кстати а где каноникал находится?
<bevice> а кто-нить ядро к серверу собирал?
<shenmue> в англии?
<bevice> не в анлии, на острове рядом
<only_you> shenmue: на острове Мен, возле Великобритании
<bevice> http://bit.ly/jF5ycs где-то тут
<skai> серваки посреди англии
<shenmue> смотрел местонахождения зеркал убунту
<bevice> ну серваки у меня тоже где-то в европе, но время на них московское
<MagicLover> Я так понимаю главные - а зеркала-то по всему миру
<shenmue> некоторые места впечатляют =)
<shenmue> всякие колледжи, прав. учреждения , научные
<bevice> shenmue: где интернет потолще и халявный
<DazmaLab> bevice: +1
<shenmue> странно что у гугла зеркал нет
<shenmue> столько денег а такие жадные
<bevice> mirror.yandex.ru заддосят?
<only_you> shenmue: у гула своя хромос, зачем им конкурента на зеркала вылаживать)
<shenmue> хромос эту хоть одна живая душа видала?
<bevice> у них еще goobuntu есть
<DazmaLab> убрали бэту http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-releases/11.04/
<ydz> Видели? http://www.kubuntu.org/news/11.04-release
<only_you> гламурненько
<bevice> do-release-upgrade пока молчит
<shenmue> обычно все качают уже с убунту.ком
<shenmue> так что он как и в прошлый раз может загнутся
<ydz> А как это на kubuntu.com релиз, а на ubuntu.com нет
<shenmue> а кубунту разве офф сайт ?
<bevice> Хехе ;)
<artus> чего, уже зарелизилось?
<bevice> это машина времени, на фронте кубунты тоже комин сун
<DazmaLab> чем отличается ubuntu desktop от ubuntu alternate?
<ydz> Обновите страницу kubuntu.org и смотрите справа новости
<ydz> Убой
<ydz> минуту назад слова NOT не было
<bevice> фальшстарт
<DazmaLab> появилась 11э04 http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<ydz> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<ydz> УРА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mrbogdan> всё релиз?
<only_you> салют!
<kazbek> угу
<bevice> The requested URL /ubuntu-releases//natty/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso was not found on this server.
<bevice> опять фальшстарт
<mrbogdan> хм
<DazmaLab> да ё моёё
<bevice> а, все нашелся ;)
<kazbek> идет идет
<mrbogdan> качать заново надо будет весь дистр или из убунту обновиться?
<mrbogdan> можно
<aurodionov> хм .........всё качается замечательно
<ydz> Not found
<ydz> че за?
<ydz> где
<only_you> http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<aurodionov> http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-releases/11.04/
<DazmaLab> можно качать?
<nexxxt> ку
<mrbogdan> хй
<mrbogdan> хай
<aurodionov> прив
<only_you> DazmaLab: нужно
<ExHang> Привет! Сегодня, когда будет убунту новенькая?
<DazmaLab> урааааа!!!!! за родину!!!
<only_you> ExHang: уже
<DazmaLab> ExHang: уже вышла
<aurodionov> уже
<ExHang> а как обновится? где скачать?
<mrbogdan> блин неужели заново качать дистр и ставить
<only_you> ExHang: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<shenmue> наверное на сайте микрософта скачать
<shenmue> где ж еще то
<only_you> гг)
<mrbogdan> )))
<ydz> Мухахахаха
<ExHang> обновлятся - лучше с нуля или обновится?
<shenmue> да
<shenmue> (=
<mrbogdan> да на сайте мелкософта надпись типа - Мы не боимся конкурентов! и ссылка на убунту)
<ydz> 400 кбсеков
<aurodionov> жёсткий юмор
<ExHang> обновлятся - лучше с нуля или обновится со старой версии?
<ExHang> что лучше?
<bevice> лучше поставь на виртуалбокс
<bevice> или еще куда
<only_you> ExHang: с 0 если есть время
<MagicLover> Делаешь образ и обновляешься.
<mrbogdan> сколько дистр весит?
<MagicLover> Делаешь образ с помощью clonzilla
<MagicLover> Там за пол-часа разберёшься и сделаешь и начитаешь ещё всего хорошего. :)
<only_you> 685 мб
<shenmue> не найду где там двд версия =(
<ExHang> спасибо, пойду скачаю да обнавлюсь, буду надеется что все будет работать как нужно ;)
<artus> наивный)
<mrbogdan> ;)
<shenmue> (=
<DazmaLab> пойду за дисками
<bevice> интересно, bcm43xx починили?
<Tatarin> Hi all.
<aurodionov> hi
<nikonorr> прикольно  , по татарски
<bevice> Что-то с англии медленно тянется
<only_you> (14:02:02) Denis: а линакс юбунту 11.04 качать пиратку или есть лицензия? дай серийник
<only_you> (:
<AndreX> прикольно
<aurodionov> на не жалко "serial"
<shenmue> bevice а ты через торрент?
<bevice> не, напрямую
<shenmue> негодяй
<bevice> http
<only_you> bevice: торренты, не не слышал?)
<shenmue> а где двд образы? видел кто ниубть?
<shenmue> ><
<fr0st> еще рано для двд
<Tatarin> i've problem with russian codepage on this channel. ((   And sorry for my english )))) Who know when 11.04 will be available on russian site?
<bevice> ща на торрент переключусь
<shenmue> хотел встать на раздачу
<fr0st> Tatarin, Ubuntu 11.04 is released
<AndreX> !utf | Tatarin
<ubuntuhelp> Tatarin: Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<ezh> ба чет пока торрентом не хочет качать
<AndreX> !ru > Tatarin
<ubuntuhelp> Tatarin, please see my private message
<fr0st> tsimpson> we're still waiting on the announcement
<Tatarin> http://ubuntu.ru/  - there is no official release
<ydz> раздаю 800 кбсеков
<mrbogdan> линк
<mrbogdan> ?
<ezh> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download  наконец то
<shenmue> ubuntu-11.04-netbook-i386.iso.torrent
<Tatarin> thank you for link. But i'm search for dvd-release
<ezh> Atybrc приветствую
<shenmue> как так нетбук?
<Atybrc> Привет
<Atybrc> всем
<bevice> жесть, начал качать с торрентов - скачал 2.5 мегабайта раздал 56мб, что-то здесь не так
<skai> @op
* skai changed the topic of #ubuntu-ru to: "Ubuntu russian help - official IRC channel | Правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w" | http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download | Бот-помощник: /msg ubuntuhelp !help | Stable:Ubuntu 11.04 | Увидели явное нарушение - введите !op
<skai> http://www.xakep.ru/post/55545/default.asp
<shenmue> Оо
<shenmue> пичалька
<AndreX> нормально ))
<bevice> разве что в википедии про это еще не написали
<AndreX> Tatarin: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/download
<mrbogdan> Нет всё же поясните, вот у меня сейчас убунту бета 2 мне заневого качать релиз или можно обновиться из самой ОС?
<bevice> обновись, и после попробуй под новым профилем зайти
<shenmue> как то я качаю и раздаю явно выше предела моего тарифного плана
<nikonorr> из самой можно, только попозже
<bevice> shenmue: а провайдер какой?
<mrbogdan> понял, а почему под новым профилем?
<shenmue> сраный пчелайн
<nikonorr> ну скачал я , а хде кряк? гыгы
<bevice> shenmue: локальных подцепил
<mrbogdan> кряк на линукс что то новое
<nikonorr> так новое же, 11.04 )))
<mrbogdan> я понимаю если бы убунту была бы коммерческим проектом
<bevice> mrbogdan:  чтобы настройки все из скелетов подцепились, а не твои
<mrbogdan> понял, хорошо сделаю как ты посоветовал.
<bevice> mrbogdan: вообще, проще - создай нового пользователя и под ним попробуй
<shenmue> bevice не... у меня пиринг тоолько с моим районом.  а красноглазых я тут что то не видел
<bevice> shenmue: на то они и красноглазые, чтобы их никто не видел
<shenmue> логично
<XuMuK> кто нить уже поставил?
<mrbogdan> нет всё народ сваливаю я с окошек на линушку) Есть те у кого линуха стоит и всё?
<XuMuK> ку
<bevice> mrbogdan: есть
<shenmue> mrbogdan я
<shenmue> винда много места занимает ><
<mrbogdan> красавцы! нет проблем?
<mrbogdan> ))
<bevice> есть даже такие у кого без Х11
<XuMuK> новенький?)
<bevice> проблемы есть
<mrbogdan> я?
<XuMuK> какие вы все энтузиасты поначалу))
<shenmue> ну я обычный юзер домашний. проблем нет
<bevice> XuMuK: я так свалил, в далеком 2003. у меня на венду и на мандрейк места на винте не хватало
<mrbogdan> а посоветует кто ось linux серверную с терминальным сервером жел-но
<bevice> mrbogdan: для каких целей?
<mrbogdan> у меня на работе стоит 2008 окошки хочу на линукс перейти
<bevice> 1С?
<mrbogdan> цель 25 компов в сети, 1С и оффис и всё работают в терминале
<bevice> оставь 2008
<XuMuK> тада там и оставайсо)
<bevice> пользователей можешь на бубунту перевести
<bevice> тока не rdesktop а remmina
<mrbogdan> вот это я и думал, 1. нет вирусов, 2. они не сломают ничего)
<shenmue> кто больше раздаст тот победил! ^^
<mrbogdan> я уже узаю реминну
<ydz> а 1C на nix не существует?
<shenmue> есть другие программы бухголтерии помимо 1с
<bevice> существуют, на локалхосте 8.2 с вебклиентом ставил.. Но как-то сыкотно
<mrbogdan> это то понятно, но у нас всёё под "желтеньких" заточено
<rubo> http://ubuntu.onego.ru/news/ubuntu-news/reliz-ubuntu-11-04/
<bevice> shenmue: скачал 504мб раздал 1203мб
<shenmue> ты реййтинг говори =)
<ydz> Блин, ничего что посреди загрузки торрента инет оборвался и потом восстановился и продолжил скачивать?
<yurau> маловато будет
<shenmue> ydz нет
<yurau> ничего
<mrbogdan> а ссылку дайте на торрент откуда льёте
<mrbogdan> залью нарежу в сборник свой
<rubo> http://ubuntu.onego.ru/news/ubuntu-news/reliz-ubuntu-11-04/
<shenmue> ydz через торренты невозоможно скачать битый образ если только он не изначально битый
<XuMuK> убунту.ком
<rubo> ccskrf
<bevice> http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-releases/11.04/
<rubo> ссылка
<artus> хм... а как сбросить кеш в apc ?
<ydz> Ясно, спасибо
<mrbogdan> Мир:
<mrbogdan> i386: torrent, http отсюда льёте?
<shenmue> откуда?
<ydz> второе
<shenmue> скажи что надо. ссылку дам
<ydz> ))))
<mrbogdan> i386: torrent кароче эта ссылка&)
<shenmue> http://www.releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Atybrc> Дайте ссылку на i286 dvd, пожалуйста
<XuMuK> ыыы
<shenmue> двд нет еще =)
<Atybrc> А то не заходит
<XuMuK> мож на 88 сразу?)
<Atybrc> Упс
<Atybrc> Очепятка
<bevice> кто-нить поставил уже?
<XuMuK> пока нет, но скрин на память о том как оно было уже сделал)
<ydz> Интересно, сколько dell заплатила cannonical, чтобы на ubuntu.com поместить фотку их ноутбука???
<shenmue> они вместе сотрудниччают
<aurodionov> они им подарили его :)
<zipfer> hi 4 all
<shenmue> и делл с убунту выпускают ноуты
<Atybrc> А когда будет?
<shenmue> что?
<Atybrc> dvd
<ezh> dvd iso
<zipfer> кто ни будь мигрировал почту и контакты с 6 zimbra на 7?
<zipfer> или может быть кто доку на это видел
<MagicLover> М-да. Загрузка по сети проработала примерно секунд 20. Потом вырубилась. :D
<ezh> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/  пойдет ?
<bevice> http://newsland.ru/news/detail/id/685782/cat/104/ а вот это страшно
<Atybrc> Зато сколько человек его установят ради этого!
<bevice> Зато сколько глупых вопросов будет
<ydz> Кому нибудь нравится unity?
<bevice> неа
<kazbek> неа
<zipfer> kde рулит)
<Atybrc> Спасибо за ссылку
<ydz> Кому нибудь kde нравится?
<bevice> про юнити http://htf.net.ua/news/rezultaty-analiza-yuzabiliti-polzovatelskoi-obolochki-unity
<ydz> 4.6 особенно?
<XuMuK> я уже пол образа скачал и тут оно мне внезапно предложило обновиццо...
<XuMuK> я аж прям не знаю)...
<shenmue> =)
<XuMuK> ydz, нет
<CleanLight> привет всем убунтоводам и не только =)
<ydz> Все, скачалось
<ydz> Раздаю
<bevice> о, do-realise-upgrade зацепил
<ydz> 1 мб/c
<CleanLight> я уже 20% двд слил :)
<XuMuK> да чо то скорости нет
<shenmue> CleanLight	 ты через торрент?
<CleanLight> shenmue, конечно :)
<shenmue> сыль дай
<bevice> CleanLight: а если не секрет, зачем двд?
<aurodionov> странно , желающих и качающих вагон и тормоза жесть
<XuMuK> я ж грю энтузиасты)
<CleanLight> bevice, к сожалению - секрет :)
<shenmue> bevice у двд версий больше няшек
<XuMuK> bevice, чтоб ставить на компы де нет инета
<CleanLight> shenmue, блин, я уже закрыл, ща попробую откопать в закрытых вкладках
<XuMuK> наверн
<CleanLight> XuMuK, тепло :)
<shenmue> CleanLight ну кинь сам торрент
<bevice> а няшки потом низя доставить, какие нужны?
<CleanLight> shenmue, точно
<shenmue> пущай провайдер пыжится
<shenmue> щас на раздачу всех образов встану
<XuMuK> да, в синаптике двд как репу отмечаешь и понеслась...
<XuMuK> по крайней мере раньше так было...
<shenmue> bevice в самом диске няшка
<CleanLight> shenmue, очень тепло :) почти горячо :)
<bevice> нам не понять, мы бутстрап пользуем
<Atybrc> Да-да, кинь ссылку
<shenmue> CleanLight я сам двд только юзаю
<shenmue> как узнал о няшках =)
<CleanLight> =))
<shenmue> секрет одной няшк я вчера модеру на убунту.ру рассказал
<Atybrc> А нам?
<CleanLight> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/
<shenmue> CleanLight дай торрент то
<CleanLight> точнее - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/release/
<shenmue> все нашел
<shenmue> спс
<CleanLight> хм, только щас заметил интересную штуку
<CleanLight> ещё вчера дивидишный образ был залит
<CleanLight> а торрент только сегодня утром :)
<CleanLight> ладно, пойду дальше убираться :)
<Atybrc> Шифруются
<CleanLight> Atybrc, привет :))
<XuMuK> telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<XuMuK> гг
<XuMuK> вот людям делать нех)
<shenmue> неужто первый раз видишь?
<XuMuK> да не, просто нарвалсо)
<XuMuK> боян тот ещё)
<shenmue> там это уже лет 10 висит
<XuMuK> знаю)
<XuMuK> у меня просто zsh и я ввел telnet и переборщил с altP
<Fredy_BackSlash> Доброго всем
<XuMuK> re
<mahow> доброго
<mahow> 11.04 можно уже качать или нет?
<XuMuK> а то
<kazbek> нужно
<mahow> с оф сайта?
<XuMuK> а то
<XuMuK> ну, довай, добей)
<Fredy_BackSlash> подскажите если помните такую вещь, я чте-то видел как устанавливают вторую ось в своп раздел, и перегружаются уже в неё.
<XuMuK> man chroot
<shenmue> как ты в своп ос поставишь если там разметки нет?
<XuMuK> тока не на своп, а на раздел
<Fredy_BackSlash> shenmue: отключить и разметить, оперативки хватает без свопа работать
<XuMuK> Fredy_BackSlash, ето уже не своп будет) он тебе про то же и грит
<markmx> приветствую, спасите =) надо восставновить меню в гномике, убунта 10.10
<markmx> хоум премиум =)
<XuMuK> alacarte и вперед
<markmx> показать что выдает алакарте?
<XuMuK> меню едитор
<XuMuK> видел
<markmx> нет
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/hSKPyxB3
<markmx> есть более радикальная идея =)
<Fredy_BackSlash> XuMuK: когда сделаю тогда будет, а сейчас мне-бы пошаговую инструкцию найти что-бы не запороть сервер
<XuMuK> тада сначала sudo -s&&apt-get update&&apt-get install --reinstall alacarte
<bevice> Fredy_BackSlash: man debootstrap
<Atybrc> Еле dvd версию нашел
<markmx> алакарта пускать тоже из под рута?
<Atybrc> Торрент
<markmx> бестолку, вс ето же самое выдает
<markmx> реинстальнулься и бестолку
<markmx> как вариант может удалить нафиг гнома, да переставить?
<bevice> markmx: не поможет, поможет профиль новый
<markmx> окей создаем ногвый профтлдь под гномом?
<markmx> давайте попробуем... из всего тока альт+ф2 и консоль доступны, как сие провернуть?
<bevice> нового пользователя сделай и под ним зайди
<Atybrc> Если я скачаю образ, как его на флешку... нарезать, что ли.
<Atybrc> То есть ?
<McSlash> Atybrc: а ссылкой на торрент dvd не поделишься?
<shenmue> McSlash тебе на что именно?
<McSlash> i686
<shenmue> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/release/ubuntu-11.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<CleanLight> ничего себе!!!!!!!!!!
<McSlash> иль 386 ) Да вообще на раздачу встану. Канал толстый.
<XuMuK> download complete
<CleanLight> оказывается икс-чат может показывать самого себя в заблокированном экране!!11
<CleanLight> а я подумал, что у меня бубунта глюкнула
<CleanLight> о, первые 3 сида появились :)
<XuMuK> xchat не Ъ... консолька рулед)
<CleanLight> XuMuK, икс-чат Ь :)
<shenmue> консолька не убунту-вэй
<XuMuK> shenmue, да ну? о_О
<xbevice> shenmue: да ну нафик
<markmx> ну как вам сказать =) не сработало =)
<shenmue> кстати а как быть с девайсами у которых нет калвы?
<shenmue> клавы?
<shenmue> как в ктрл+альт+ф1 там текст набирать?
<XuMuK> telnet ssh vnc etc
<freenetwork__> vi
<freenetwork__> shenmue
<freenetwork__> vi
<bevice> shenmue: почти тока с ними и работаю. ssh $)
<shenmue> что ви?
<freenetwork__> текст набирать
<shenmue> все побежали ставить =)
<shenmue> все равно пока 10.04 клуче чака норриса
<MagicLover> Люди, как узнать какой IP у моего DHCP-сервера? :D
<MagicLover> shenmue: ага. Сам обновил неделю назад. :D
<diskin> MagicLover, внений IP что ли?
<MagicLover> Ну у меня где-то в сети dhcp сервер заныкался. Есть большое подозрение.
<shenmue> болванку с двд 10.04 берегу =)
<MagicLover> Хочу знать где. :)
<XuMuK> ну все, я пошол ставить
<McSlash> MagicLover: спроси dhcp-client
<MagicLover> А как? :)
<McSlash> man? =)
<Atybrc> Хм, при форматировании флешки выдается: "Для предотвращения повреждения данных..."
<shenmue> mva а ты себе убунту твик поставил?
<shenmue>  :p
<AndreX> 0_0
<CleanLight> О_0
<shenmue> ◯_◯
<CleanLight> 12 сидов :)
<CleanLight> пора писать диск :)
<CleanLight> юнити хоть немного похоже на кайро-док?
<XuMuK> у меня уже почти поставилос
<CleanLight> а то я решил экстримнуть и полностью переустановить бубунту
<shenmue> по мне это жирная панель сбоку которая мешает
<udnikov28> у меня ток 40% скачалось
<shenmue> все таки гном жирный для маленьких экранов
<myrmidette> shenmue, openbox ftw
<myrmidette> или fvwm2
<shenmue> нее... мне проще все элементы в гноме уменьшить
<CleanLight> я на прошлый двд релиз бубунты поднял ратио себе до около 20 :) почти 100 гигов отдал
<shenmue> но опенбокс няшен
<XuMuK> http://db.tt/Ee2P1qK
<shenmue> а я жду мая когда мята 11 выйдет
<CleanLight> гном3 няшен :) но не переведён :)
<narada> оБПХЕР
<shenmue> ну убунту-локо переводит то что есть в убунту. раз гнома три нету то и переводить не будут
<CleanLight> shenmue, для тебя наверно внезапно, но есть русскоязычная команда гнома =)
<myrmidette> так вот, оффтоп но все равно классно: мосфильм выкладывает свои фильмы бесплатно и в нормальном качестве на ютюбе http://yoube.com/mosfilm
<CleanLight> myrmidette, так вроде давно он уже это делает :)
<myrmidette> хотя при чуть более подробном ознакомлении стало ясно, что про нормальное качество я преувеличил
<CleanLight> =))
<myrmidette> фильмы раньше были, но выкладывал их не мосфильм
<shenmue> CleanLight для тебя наверное внезапно но гном три бетки и альфы давно уже в открытом доступе. и до сих пор не переведены.
<CleanLight> shenmue, ага! я твой коммент запалил на убунту.онего! =))
<CleanLight> shenmue, нет, к счастью не внезапно :)
<myrmidette> поэтому они в кусках по 10 минут
<shenmue> CleanLight я почти на всех линукс ресурсах под одним ником
<CleanLight> shenmue, это не внезапно, это печально :/
<CleanLight> shenmue, крут :)
<myrmidette> хотите пользоваться компами, учите английский :\
<CleanLight> myrmidette, дело не в понимании, а дело в проваславие =))
<myrmidette> т.е.?
<CleanLight> если захочу понять какой то текст, то я начну его переводить
<shenmue> аккаунты только разные ^^
<CleanLight> а если я хочу пользоваться программой, то я хочу, чтобы она была переведена на мой родной язык, и не потому что я не осилю английский, а потому что мне не удобно
<shenmue> CleanLight у тебя есть возможность сделать перевод любой программы
<myrmidette> выучи английский так, что можно на нем общаться так же, как и на родном. в жизни здорово помогает, поверь
<CleanLight> myrmidette, дело не в этом
<shenmue> на убунту ру целая ветка форума посвещена переводу
<CleanLight> shenmue, понятное дело, но моих знаний по английскому явно не достаточно, чтобы делать перевод
<myrmidette> да я сам перевожу потихоньку
<CleanLight> просто здесь вопросы удобства, а не понимания
<myrmidette> что тебе надо перевести?
<CleanLight> я смогу понять что то на английском, если нужно :)
<shenmue> CleanLight не обязательно все. частично меню. немного хелп. ман
<CleanLight> myrmidette, нужно перевести гном 3 :)
<CleanLight> shenmue, я этим никогда не занимался :)
<myrmidette> со следующей субботы начну, не раньше
<CleanLight> myrmidette, спасибо :)
<inkvizitor68sl> демоны
<inkvizitor68sl> вы положили archive. и extras.
<CleanLight> =))
<myrmidette> экзамены скоро надо готовиться/делать бомбы :/
<shenmue> все господа
<inkvizitor68sl> дайте мне спокойно 1010 то поставить обратно
<CleanLight> это ещё одна причина, по которой я качаю двд :))
<shenmue> посыпались первые вопросы на форумах
<myrmidette> а я линукс минт пользую
<shenmue> где нижняя панель и где запущенные приложения
<myrmidette>  linux mint is pretty much ubuntu without mark shuttleworth trying (and succeeding) to screw it up
<udnikov28> что за вопросы
<CleanLight> shenmue, об 11.04?) так они вроде и на бете сыпались всегда, даже на альфе
<myrmidette> меня эта ихняя юнити жутко бесит, поэтому я скачал линукс минт и был таков
<XuMuK> сбоку)
<myrmidette> жаль только, что нет канала #linuxmint-ru
<CleanLight> myrmidette, ну так создай :)
<XuMuK> создай
<inkvizitor68sl> создай
<CleanLight> это даже круто, что его нет
<inkvizitor68sl> и меня опом сделай, лол
<CleanLight> ты будешь главным =))
<XuMuK> ыы
<inkvizitor68sl> а хотя редирект сюда сделай да и всё
<CleanLight> и меня =))
<myrmidette> а как себя опом сделать?
<CleanLight> ладно, пора писать диск и чистить картошку :)
<CleanLight> myrmidette, xD
<myrmidette> на #linuxmint-ru
<edevyatkin> доброго времени суток всем. и поздравляю.
<myrmidette> до свидания. мне тоже идти пора
<[v-8]_jupiter> подскажите в скрипте пишу echo -e \e[0;31m "НЕ введен пароль,повторите попытку dbpass: "  НО потом весь терменал и остается красным. Как сделать что бы цвет приминился к строчке?
<sharikoff> закрой тег так же
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> ну чо ждуны =) дождались кусочек коричневой оси за номером 11?
<shenmue> почему коричневой?
<sharikoff> а какой?
<Atybrc> Оранжевой
<shenmue> а почему?
<udnikov28> поправка, за номером 11.04
<sharikoff> http://www.opennet.ru/tips/info/1641.shtml
<sharikoff> =)
<shenmue> я вообще не понял о чем речь
<shenmue> плимут фиолетовый, гдм фиолетовый фон, тема радиенс. где там коричневое?
<sharikoff> shenmue: коричневая она
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> а темы это все наносное..
<XuMuK> ну  чо, довольно таки няшно))
<inkvizitor68sl> пjvyите ,аu d eбeyте 1010 ?
<shenmue> ну я вот только из этой ссылке узнал что есть какая то проблема
<inkvizitor68sl> ебаная eбунтf
<XuMuK> ыы
<inkvizitor68sl> сfvf hfcклfдrb пеhеrл.xftn
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: не ругаццо
<yurau> The minimum memory requirement for Ubuntu 11.04 is 384 MB of memory for Ubuntu Desktop. The minimum memory requirement for Ubuntu 11.04 is 384 MB of memory for Ubuntu Desktop.  апетиты растут
<XuMuK> а меня вчера за меньшее артус пару раз забанил)
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: а я и yе hугаюcm. gj крfйytq vthе нf рeccrj zзыкt
<shenmue> расскладка да? старая бага
<XuMuK> ыыы
<XuMuK> телефон)
<XuMuK> распознавание речи рулед))
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: ^^
<inkvizitor68sl> бляnm
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: щас всем тяжело
<inkvizitor68sl> и аптеqт yt мjгу cдеkfтm
<shenmue> ты отключи опцию " язык для каждого окна свой"
<sharikoff> щас народ обновицца и будет еще тяжелее
<XuMuK> 2ban inkvizitor68sl  --300
<shenmue> так эта бага лечится
<inkvizitor68sl> aыf
<inkvizitor68sl> ea
<inkvizitor68sl> нtf
<inkvizitor68sl> yе лtxbn
<sharikoff> @voice inkvizitor68sl
<XuMuK> эээ... у меня собачка прропала
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> =))
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-5.png здесь
<inkvizitor68sl> фs
<inkvizitor68sl> фыfasfaыfфыfyгsdifыовh9пisоdтg
<sharikoff> @voice inkvizitor68sl
<sharikoff> @op
<inkvizitor68sl> фыа
<inkvizitor68sl> уф
<inkvizitor68sl> вроде отпустило
<sharikoff> вовремя
<sharikoff> =)
<shenmue> ты 10.10 что ли поставил?
<inkvizitor68sl> lf
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<shenmue> гг
<inkvizitor68sl> так я и не собираюсь 1104 ставить пока что
<XuMuK> @
<shenmue> тащи обновы. там бага пофиксена
<inkvizitor68sl> дадут ноут на работе - на этот попробую поставить
<sharikoff> @deop
<inkvizitor68sl> адриан фон биддер умер(
<inkvizitor68sl> стыдно стало
<shenmue> имя знакомое
<shenmue> кто это?
<sharikoff> разраб деба
<nonick> http://www.linux.ru/debian-poolntporg
<sharikoff> я не использую пул нтп орг
<sharikoff> я использую тайм нист гов
<sharikoff> =)
<sylion> Всем привет. Помогите решить проблему: не стартует FAM, пишет rpcbind не запущен, хотя тот работает... Как решить проблему?
<sharikoff> логи смарел?
<sharikoff> а где это?
<sharikoff> а что смотреть?
<sharikoff> их тут много какой читать?
<sharikoff> =)
<sylion> сразу rpcbind писал "/var/run/rpcbin.pid no such file or directory", терь норм но FAM его всё равно не видит... А из за этого и самба не работает.
<sharikoff> перезапусти руками и посмотри на чо ругается
<sylion> перезапустил, FAM ругается на то что не запуще rpcbind, а тот в свою очередь стартует норм...
<sharikoff> емае
<sharikoff> покажи что ли..
<sharikoff> на paste.pro
<sharikoff> tail -100 /var/log/messages
<sharikoff> момент перезапуска жемона тоже логи туда
<sharikoff> *демона
<sharikoff> и еще хотелось бы глянуть как стартуют норм
<sylion> http://pastebin.com/tgLuGuwx
<sharikoff> логи
<sharikoff> логи покажи
<sharikoff> а не момент запуска
<sharikoff> логи в момент запуска
<sylion> tail -100 /var/log/messages - команда не работает, у меня не убунту, просто мне больше нигде не отвечают...
<sharikoff> у меня тоже не убунту
<shenmue> =)
<sylion> :)
<sharikoff> однако даже во фре это работает
<sylion> у меня ArchLinux
<ferrer3> )) ага, это канал об аниме? )
<XuMuK> а не tail -n 100 /tralala
<sharikoff> sylion: tail -n 100 /var/log/messages
<sharikoff> XuMuK: еще одно приимущество фри =)
<sharikoff> простота
<sylion> tail: невозможно открыть «/var/log/messages» для чтения: Нет такого файла или каталога
<XuMuK> рутом
<sylion> henjv
<sylion> рутом
<sharikoff> ls -la /var/log
<artus> так, а причем тут арч со своими болячками и отсутствием логов ?
<XuMuK> а у него арч чтоль?
<shenmue> да
<XuMuK> Паш ет не ты?)
<sylion> не
<sharikoff> 'n z
<sharikoff> эт я
<sharikoff> чо хотел?
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> artus: q
<sylion> протсо раньше всё норм было, а теперь самба не пашет. Обновлений никаких небыло, хз что с ним...
<artus> sharikoff, дарофф)
<artus> дык на канал арча ) там помогут)
<sharikoff> sylion: ты будешь на жизнь жаловаться или все таки одним глазком дашь логи глянуть
<XuMuK> нет логов
<sharikoff> нафиг ты ваще арч поставил =)
<sharikoff> грязными коричневыми руками =))
<freenetwork__> вопрос? можно ли добавить репозитории 10/10 в 8/04 чтобы зависимости от туда качать
<sylion> какой из них? http://pastebin.com/ZWLvttVy
<sharikoff> sylion: ты наверное удивишься =)) messages.log
<artus> freenetwork__, можно) только от тебе систему обновить прийдется) до 10.10 )
<XuMuK> /var/log/messages.log
<sharikoff> кэп?
<XuMuK> cat /var/log/messages.log
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> мдя, арчеводы докатились, даже логи найти не могут) пичаль
<sylion> http://pastebin.com/zfJtjptC
<XuMuK> не, долго печатал)
<XuMuK> ето видать не Ъ арчевод
<[Raiden]> мои поздравления )
<artus> а че , ми хендбук теперь за бабки дають полистать ? )
<artus> *им
<XuMuK> cat /var/log/messages.log | grep rcbind или чо там у тя... лень весь читать
<sylion> да я уже два дня решение ищу, ничего нету...
<XuMuK> [Raiden], и мы тебя) а с чем?)
<[Raiden]> релиз же
<AndreX> [Raiden]: и тебе здрасте
<XuMuK> аа) я уже на нем)
<sylion> ничего там про него нету, и про FAM тоже ничего... Я перечитывал
<freenetwork_> (
<sharikoff> ну так открой две консоли
<freenetwork_> капец дров нет для 10/10
<sharikoff> в одной tail -f /var/log/messages.LOG
<sharikoff> в другой перезапускай свое добро
<sharikoff> и смотри ошибки
<sylion> сделал, там никаких сообщений...
<sharikoff> и нафиг ты туда ваще нетворк менеджер поставил эту кривую поделку..
<sylion> а прчём он тут?
<mva> shenmue: куда?
<sylion> он работает...
<sharikoff> у тя еще есть error.log
<sharikoff> и daemon.log
<sharikoff> туда глянь
<sharikoff> sylion: верю что работает..
<XuMuK> pacman -Ss hal fam пробовал?
<sharikoff> залез в rc.conf выставил все как надо
<sharikoff> там даже профили сетей есть
<sharikoff> XuMuK: а зачем ему искать?
<sharikoff> pacman -Sy
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> так, харош офтопить о всяких pacman
<shenmue> mva я пошутил
<sharikoff> artus: молчу как рыба об лед
<XuMuK> я вапще все dhcp & wpa_чототам всё настроил + дрова iwl
<XuMuK> на арче
<mva> арчеводам просьба пройти в био^Wна свой канал
<mva> :)
<XuMuK> sharikoff, ето не искать а синхронизировать
<sylion> система uptodate... Все демоны запущены... И ничего.
<mva> >> ето
<mva> >> ето
<mva> !!!!!!!!1
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='1'
<XuMuK> у меня правый мезинец сломан несколько раз...
<XuMuK> мне трудно нажимать э
<mva> меня и указательным не обламывает нажимать, знаешь ли
<ferrer3> Химик, как же ты его сломал?
<XuMuK> я в слепую печатаю
<XuMuK> ferrer3, дралсо
<ferrer3> вообще-то, понт не засчитан, печатать вслепую можно и 2мя пальцами )
<XuMuK> 10ю как то удобнее...
<sharikoff> я одним
<sharikoff> по пробелу вслепую попадаю
<freenetwork_> на 9.10 дрова x1250 будут пахать.
<XuMuK> и для меня ето не понт,ибо русской раскладки просто нет
<ferrer3> не 10тью, а 9тью в вашем случае )
<XuMuK> ну да)
<XuMuK> ну точки могу, а выще трудно)
<ferrer3> ну так тренируй, есть же специальные упражнения. час понажимаешь и освоешься
<ferrer3> интересно, 11.04 будет поддерживать встроенные интелеовские видео карты )
<shenmue> да
<XuMuK> влом)
<shenmue> там интел недавно обьявила что над чем то пыжется
<XuMuK> и ващще офтоп
<ferrer3> сейчас проверим, спасибо, за надежду )
<ydz> ferrer3, у меня intel gma i915, помоему хуже чем ubuntu 10.10
<ydz> окошки лагают
<ferrer3> а в дополнительных дровах не предлагают чего-то скачать?
<ydz> Люди подскажите, что-то бред какой то, поставил 11.04, такое ощущение что инет не пашет по wifi, то есть пашет но мало чего открывает
<XuMuK> всё пашет
<ydz> Открывает google, vkontakte, yandex, vkontakte и больше ничего
<keros> привет народ) установил я 11.04
<ydz> ...или просто у меня инет лагает
<XuMuK> пасс мож ошибся
<ydz> сюда еле зашел
<ferrer3> keros как первые впечатления?
<ydz> Сначала вообще не коннектился даже к freenode
<ferrer3> ydz скорее просто инет лагает
<User653[web]> кто объяснит почему слитый с убунту.ком релиз 11.04 весит 420 метров?
<keros> вообще интересный этот Unity....но настройки не нашол пока что и программы(установленые) смешаны в кучу
<oxothuk> User653[web]: без софта мейби
<XuMuK> кнопка перегруза внизу самом
<ydz> пиплы, проверьте плиз ping cnn.com пашет?
<oxothuk> нет
<oxothuk> ydz:  нет, не пингает
<kazbek> нет
<XuMuK> не
<User653[web]> не
<shenmue> да
<shenmue>  :p
<sharikoff> !down
<ubuntuhelp> проверить лежит ли сайт можно на http://www.isup.me/
<ezh> да
<leetone> Unity íå êðýøèò?
<ubuntuhelp> leetone! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<ferrer3> )
<XuMuK> пока нет
<shenmue> leetone угу
<leetone> значит попробуем
<[Raiden]> как поймать где прописан модуль?
<[Raiden]> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-moduleanberra-gtk-module"
<[Raiden]> при запуске любой гтк проги
<User653[web]> у кого торенты есть от релиза 11.04 помогу с раздачей?
<shenmue> [Raiden] ща сек
<keros> ух тыж ежик...хотел сделать куб рабочего стола и сломал все окна))
<shenmue> [Raiden] а не не то
<shenmue> перепутал с движком
<User653[web]> что каноникал не хочет р2р сеть использовать?
<ferrer3> keros а вы ставили всё с нуля, или обновлялись с 10.10?
<keros> с ноля ставил
<shenmue> User653[web] для чего?
<keros> говорят, так лучше)
<ydz> нет, на другом компе подлюченном к роутеру и cnn пашет и все пашет
<ydz> Что то в бубунте
<ydz> Что это?
<User653[web]> для релизов своих хачу 11.04
<Enjoiness> Народ, кто знает, в Москве намечается сегодня какая-нибудь релиз пати?
<|Philipp2007|> Что то на ubuntu.ru нету 11.04. пришлось на англоязычный лезть.
<shenmue> User653[web] с разморозкой. там через торренты давно качают
<User653[web]> да где там?
<ferrer3> User653[web], я в принципе тоже могу помочь с раздачей 11.04, дайте только ссылку.
<|Philipp2007|> User653[web]: Я через торрент качаю
<keros> напишите команду для рестарта иксов(поставьте перед ней пробелов 10, а то кусок окна не видно)))
<User653[web]> дайте торент
<shenmue> где где... в винде!
<shenmue> User653[web] http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=149513.0
<keros> ну дайте команду) сижу как парализованый
<shenmue> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<shenmue> такие вещи знать надо на зубок
<keros> ну не знал я что прям так скоро понадобится)
<keros> скоро буду)
<XuMuK> lsmod не?
<XuMuK> [Raiden], lsmod не?
<[Raiden]> не, там модуля ядра
<[Raiden]> а то неверная запись о модуле гтк
<Skimmer> 11.04 релиз вышел или тока бетка ?
<[Raiden]> вышел
<XuMuK> release
<shenmue> canberra-gtk-modu это не движок часом темы?
<User653[web]> 2ком и пчелайн 100 мбит по ретрекеру через 10 мин дам:)
<[Raiden]> shenmue: незнаю
<[Raiden]> shenmue: а если да, то где они прописаны?
<shenmue> а посмотри во внешенм виде. там сразу пишет что нет движка для отображения темы
<keros> Я вернулся...сделал рестарт, и при входе нет ничо
<[Raiden]> нет, там всё ок
<XuMuK> а чо надо то?
<inkvizitor68sl> никогда не ставьте убунту на btrfs
<XuMuK> ыыы
<inkvizitor68sl> эта... осыпала мне ФС
<shenmue>  /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.*.*/engines тут
<inkvizitor68sl> в итоге я все данные потерял
<keros> Например окно логина)
<shenmue> inkvizitor68sl	а я ставил =)
<inkvizitor68sl> благо бэкап 3хдневный валяется
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, ты бы спросил))
<keros> Итог: осторожнее с компизом и кубом рабочего стола
<XuMuK> мы с Пашей уже ставили такой експеримент))
<[Raiden]> я ставил с хомом на бтрфс, потом получил ругань о проблемах на фс. Но данные все скорпировал, смонтировав с другими ключами
<[Raiden]> короче , видимо, ещё архитектура фс нестабильна, меняется
<[Raiden]> советую вообще не юзать до 1.0 или пок ав ядре не пропадет запись experemental
<XuMuK> keros, запомни, при логине выбираешь юзера и ДО ввода пасса, выбираешь гр. оболочгу
<keros> XuMuK: дело в том, что там уже просто ничего нет)
<keros> Окно с родной обоиной
<XuMuK> а чо тада пытацо?
<User653[web]> а где торент с двд версией 11.04?
<XuMuK> и внизу никаго дропбокса?
<keros> Ничего
<keros> )
<XuMuK> не бывает
<keros> Что ж сломать то можно было в компизе...
<XuMuK> компиз тут при чом?
<XuMuK> етим рулит gdm
<XuMuK> kdm
<XuMuK> lxde
<XuMuK> xfce
<[Raiden]> классик сессия только с валлпапером?
<XuMuK> и тд
<keros> XuMuK: ну смотри: нажал куб рабочего стола, по привычке сказал выключить что то(оно конфликтует со стеной)
<artus> !enter | XuMuK
<ubuntuhelp> XuMuK: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<keros> А потом еще раз
<shenmue> User653[web] http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/release/
<[Raiden]> если да, груди классик сессию без эффектов, потом компиз в автозагрузку сунь типа compiz --replace
<keros> И исчезли рамки окон, зависла боковая панель
<[Raiden]> гм, грузи т.е.
<keros> Хз как
<XuMuK> альт+контрл+Т compiz --replace&
<XuMuK> альт+контрл+Т metacity --replace&
<User653[web]> кто пробовал уторрент для линукс?
<XuMuK> а он есть?
<[Raiden]> есть
<AndreyBTI> кто-то поставил уже 11?
<XuMuK> фигасе?
<ydz> я
<XuMuK> то есть !1!
<User653[web]> есть уторрент сервер для линукс на убунту 10.04 говорят работает
<AndreyBTI> ну и как? косяки заметны?
<ydz> Я не заметил пока
<[Raiden]> я пока тоже, правда пользусю гном2
<AndreyBTI> меня звук интересует, точнее через RDP
<ydz> Немного тормозит unity
<[Raiden]> уюсь*
<ydz> совсем чуть чуть
<AndreyBTI> а комп какой?
<ydz> eeepc 1000h
<ydz> ))
<AndreyBTI> еще бы сказал с монитором и принтером
<User653[web]> я на 1005ре ща ставлю офигеть я за 2 минуты 3 гига раздал 11.04 ай386
<freenetwork_> Если xorg-server-1.4.0.90 поставлю старый на 10.10 проприлиетарные дрова пойдут для старой видюхи.
<shenmue> да
<shenmue> ати да?
<freenetwork_> да
<shenmue> вот тебе повыпендриваца придется
<User653[web]> а если с флешки ставить убунту какую лучше фс на флеше фат32 или ехт3-4, нтфс?
<freenetwork_> да 8/04 не то ( прост
<XuMuK> User653[web], ext2
<freenetwork_> уеч
<freenetwork_> etx
<User653[web]> аргумент? ююи предлагает фат32 только, почему?
<Ruuuumb0> Доброго времени
<XuMuK> тоже сойдёт
<XuMuK> ку
<Ruuuumb0> XuMuK: Сегодня зарелизился ubuntu 11.04 ?
<ydz> меня прет полоса прокрутки в 11.04
<ydz> а что gnome3 доделали ?
<XuMuK> Ruuuumb0, да
<shenmue> гном три нету в 11
<nikonorr> поставил теперь 11.04 x64 полет нормальный )) даже скайп в трее появился
<Ruuuumb0> shenmue: гнома 3 не всунули ?
<ydz> в репах лежит gnome3-session
<XuMuK> не смотрел пока
<Ruuuumb0> Кто ставил федорку говорят там гном 3 полный стоит
<Ruuuumb0> Думал в убунту тоже поставят
<mrbogdan> Подскажите как увидеть устройства в убунту, почему то комп не видет мой adsl модем через usb
<[Raiden]> dmesg , lshw ...
<XuMuK> mrbogdan, вытащи/воткни и запасть dmesg | tail -n8
<nikonorr> почему то вначале установки не мог прикрутить диск нтфс , с клавы невозможно писать было. Скопировал из блокнота , только таким образом
<shenmue> nikonorr хороший метод
<ydz> а кто нибудь kubuntu 11.04 поставил?
<XuMuK> да
<ydz> и как?
<ferrer3> от апплетов отказались чтоли? как можно апплет то добавить?
<ydz> лагает?
<XuMuK> сбоку теперь
<XuMuK> нет
<mrbogdan> [  132.084111] usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
<mrbogdan> [  223.812125] HDLC line discipline maxframe=4096
<mrbogdan> [  223.812129] N_HDLC line discipline registered.
<mrbogdan> [  938.352161] usb 4-1: USB disconnect, address 3
<mrbogdan> [  940.824094] usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4
<mrbogdan> [ 1194.531766] NET: Registered protocol family 24
<mrbogdan> [ 1293.488145] usb 4-1: USB disconnect, address 4
<XuMuK> ех ща словишь
<mrbogdan> [ 1299.680103] usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5
<mrbogdan>  вот
<mrbogdan> и что этор значит)
<XuMuK> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<nikonorr> есть в гугле где то куча апплетов новых, погода и тд и тп для 11.04
<[Raiden]> индикаторы...
<nikonorr> ну да
<[Raiden]> все гномовские апплеты есть , и работают. В классик гноме.
 * XuMuK needs restart to complite update...
<nikonorr> и в юнити работают апплеты , и значки запущенных программ в трее тоже для всех можно сделать, только не знаю надо ли.
<XuMuK> BB
<ferrer3> Скажите, как попасть в меню Администрирование?
<artus> skai, ну как ?
<[Raiden]> ))
<artus> ferrer3, по блату
<skai> artus: няшно
<skai> artus: я правда не в юнитях
<skai> через олдскульногномо работаю:)
<[Raiden]> если надо такое меню, используй гном. В юнити его нет, программы запускаются по другому
<artus> че так ?
<nikonorr> http://www.urbanbuntu.ru/2011/03/27/апплет-погоды-для-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/  вот хороший для погоды, удобный
<alexmlw> Canoncal объединила Ubuntu и Ubuntu netbook в одну ос?
<[Raiden]> а раньше это были разные ос?
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> нет
<shenmue> alexmlw	 нет
<nikonorr> в кнопке завершения работы в самом низу параметры системы и там все настройки
<shenmue> нетбук так же и 11 есть
<XuMuK> win+tab няшный в юнити
<skai> artus: дай сначала софт и прочее настроить как мне нра,а потом уже юнити копать:)
<XuMuK> и win+firstletters тоже
<alexmlw> на их сайте сылки нет
<XuMuK> в маке давно ето реализовано
<skai> ink|off|ZNC: а в 11.04 драйвер интела сразу собран с поддержкой hd
<XuMuK> и в винде... почти...
<alexmlw> ток на убунту и на убунту сервер
<nikonorr> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']" как вернуть системный трей
<skai> nikonorr: а то тут не знают
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0428/h_1304000754_e0c1b608ce.png
<skai> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-11-04/
<nikonorr> да мало ли, это я балуюсь
<User653[web]> на яндекс зеркале 11.04 только бетки:(
<ferrer3> Я без меню администрирование вообще не втыкаю как тут что настраивать )
<ExHang> Привет!
<ExHang> обновился я до ubuntu 11.04 - о боже что случилось с нашей любимой убунту?
<ExHang> испортили ее по полной!!!
<ferrer3> я сам в шоке
<[Raiden]> ну и не нужно втыкать, в общем-то. юнити\гном2 выбор есть.
<ExHang> и какже выбрать гном?
<ferrer3> Raiden то есть сейчас у меня по умолчанию юнити? Не подскажите как на гном переключиться?
<alexandr> ку всем!!!
<alexandr> кто обновился до 11.04?
<ExHang> у меня теперь даже в трее не показываются приложение - такое ощущение что я на нетбуке
<ExHang> >  кто обновился до 11.04?
<ExHang> я
<ExHang> и не советую!
<ExHang> испортили убунту !!!
<alexandr> а что?
<skai> ExHang: говори за себя
<nikonorr> ну вот, один есть кто не знает про трей
<skai> alexandr: ну ниасилятор очередной
<XuMuK> гг
<XuMuK> еменно)
<skai> nikonorr: повторяй каждому ниасилятору
<artus> !enter | ExHang
<ubuntuhelp> ExHang: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<XuMuK> и*
<alexandr> рабочий стол юнити
<nikonorr> гугл все знает ))
<Atybrc> Кстати, как здесь (в чате) устанавливать режим afk?
<shenmue> ник меняешь на афк
<nikonorr> панельку кстати можно поуже сделать, тоже многие жалуются что она полэкрана забивает
<[Raiden]> я думаю, что убунту всетаки не испортили. Раньше был гном 2 , теперь выбор гном2\юнити. Вот и все изменения.
<ferrer3> Так как же на гном обратно переключиться?
<nikonorr> мне юнити нравится, я привык или легко приживающийся
<ExHang> >  Так как же на гном обратно переключиться?
<ExHang> тоже интересно
<vir0id> всем пртивет. Установил 11.04. Как включить эффектры рабочего стола? Изменение фона рабочего стола - Эффекты раб. стола отсутствуют
<[Raiden]> ferrer3: в гдм выбор сессии
<ExHang> >  мне юнити нравится, я привык или легко приживающийся
<ExHang> так в чем удобство? разве что на нетбуке
<zipfer> а что бетка не должна обновляться?
<shenmue> началось =)
<ExHang> подскажите пожалуйста как переключится на любимый гномик?
<nikonorr> да хотя бы тем что с клавы можно легко управлять и окнами и столами и запуском приложений. ничего не настраивая ))
<shenmue> никто ничего не понимает в интуитивно понятном интерфейсе ничерта
<[Raiden]> Я тоже не просёк в чем удобство. Видимо в том что можно попадать пальцем в большие иконки, если есть тачскрин ) Я для себя не нашел никаких преймуществ юнити перед гном2.
<ace__> когда же релиз выйдет?
<Atybrc> Уже
<ExHang> >  Я тоже не просёк в чем удобство. Видимо в том что можно попадать пальцем в большие иконки, если есть тачскрин ) Я для себя не нашел никаких преймуществ юнити перед гном2.
<ExHang> а у меня трей не работает - не показывает уведомления, как переключится на гном?
<AndreyBTI> че-то я на флешку через universal usb installer ставлю, а мне грит, что не могу некоторые файлы найти, т.е. они есть, но они broken((( а вдруг из-за них косяки и полезут?
<zipfer> кто может сказать, у меня была бетка вторая, она должна обновиться, или нет?
<nikonorr> http://ubuntual.com/горячие-клавиши-в-ubuntu-11-04/ вот горячие клавиши, ну разве не удобства )))
<zipfer> просто я проверил, а на обновление ниче нет)))
<skai> nikonorr: ты этому паникеру про трей расскажи еще раз
<alexandr> ну скажите стоит обновляться на 11.04????????
<nikonorr> да ну, вдруг сделает трей , а кто гномом будет пользоватьс
<nikonorr> я
<vir0id> аууу... великие и ужасные! =)) Подскажите аль нет?
<ferrer3> я всё равно не могу переключиться на гном (
<Skimmer> xfce
<Skimmer> оболочка по шустрей
<ExHang> >  ну скажите стоит обновляться на 11.04????????
<ExHang> с новым интерфейсом (не гном?) ябы не стал обновлятся - разве что обратно вернуть гному, а так не стоит мне кажется - обновлся на свою голову, теперь вот мучаюсь
<Skimmer> ExHang: как она себя ведет?
<nikonorr> и в компизе все работает, огонь и вода и медные трубы
<ferrer3> Вопрос: как в этом юнити войти в пункт меню (старый) обновление или доп драйверы?
<[Raiden]> у меня только 1 косяк нашелся, если выбрать классик дескоп - просто валлпапер. Если его же без эффектов, то всё ок.
<Neolight> заметил сегодня обновления тянутся туго, тут вспомнил что сегодня праздник бубна
<ExHang> >  ExHang: как она себя ведет?
<ExHang> работает - более менее шустро, но неудобно ппц
<nikonorr> на клаву вин жми и пиши в поиске что хочешь, хоть обновление или еще чего
<ace__> а есть dvd версия?
<nikonorr> и драйвер можешь написать туда же. Или в кнопке выкл внизу есть полнейшее меню. Ну че вы наезжаете на юнити ???
<ferrer3> Кстати, 11.04 не решила моей проблемы с интеловской видюхой.. всё равно яркость на максимуме (
<|Philipp2007|> кстати а conky прикрутится к рабочему столу unity? А то без коньков как то не айс
<[Raiden]> Кто не смог ужится с юнити, не паникуйте, посидите на гноме 2 до осени, а там выйде 3.0.2 , расширения к нему всякие , темки. И спокойно переедим.
<[Raiden]> )
<Skimmer> а есть ветка оп xfce
<shenmue> CleanLight
<ferrer3> Вот вопрос, как открыть в юнити языковую панель для смены языка? Супер+ поиск не пашет, потому что русского нет
<ExHang> >  Кто не смог ужится с юнити, не паникуйте, посидите на гноме 2 до осени, а там выйде 3.0.2 , расширения к нему всякие , темки. И спокойно переедим.
<ExHang> а как пересесть на гном с юнити то?
<nikonorr> почему, я вот в поиске букву я ввел и чет она сразу вылезла
<[Raiden]> 1. как это сделать по задумке юнитовской без понятия, 2. можешь запустить /usr/bin/gnome-language-selector
<nikonorr> аа русского нету
<Offoffoff1> Йохохохохохохоооо!
<XuMuK> да вы гоните
<Offoffoff1> Браццы!
<nikonorr> language наверно
<Offoffoff1> С Рождством!
<rapidsp> омг
<XuMuK> keyboard скорее
<[Raiden]> ExHang: в гдм введи ник, появятся ещё кнопки, выбери классик десктоп или классик десктоп без эффектов.
<rapidsp> Offoffoff1: люди уж елки выбрасывают :)
<nikonorr> ну так Параметры системы же есть, и там язык и звук и тд и тп
<Offoffoff1> rapidsp: сегодня ночью случится сиё таинство!
<ExHang> >  ExHang: в гдм введи ник, появятся ещё кнопки, выбери классик десктоп или классик десктоп без эффектов.
<ExHang> поясни, гдм - это что и где?
<rapidsp> выброс елки? :)
<ferrer3> nikonorr поточнее, как туда попасть...
<Offoffoff1> rapidsp: очередная реинкарнация Пресвятой нашей!
<XuMuK> win+s тоже няшная тема
<nikonorr> в кнопке верхней панели где вырубать комп в самом низу есть Параметры системы
<rapidsp> Offoffoff1: постишься? :)
<XuMuK> я её в компизе настраивал отдельно
<[Raiden]> вин+s воркает и в классик гноме, если что
<Offoffoff1> С празднегом в общем!
<XuMuK> фигасе
<ferrer3> А как добавить в трей индикатор переключения раскладок?
<XuMuK> Offoffoff1, взаимно
<[Raiden]> ага, юзеров с праздником, тем кто будет обьяснять как перейти на нормыльный де - с геморойчиком )
<[Raiden]> а*
<nikonorr> ferrer3: не знаю , я русский при установке выбирал и раскладка появилась сама
<XuMuK> ну а чо, потренеруемсо в скорости печати))
<ydz> а нормальный de - это НЕ unity?
<Offoffoff1> [Raiden]: тупо при логине
<ydz> чем вам unity не нравится?
<[Raiden]> Offoffoff1: угу, только уже двое спросили как это сделать )
<Offoffoff1> [Raiden]: у тебя еще не планшет с сенсорным экраном?
<XuMuK> ydz, мне пока нравицо
<ferrer3> ydz хотя бы тем, что сверху пропало привычное меню
<Offoffoff1> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/cds - Ха! Халявы не будет!
<[Raiden]> Offoffoff1:  врятли на моем планшете будет полноценная ос, просто никчему и тем более там не будет юнити.
<ydz> да уж, к глобальному меню надо привыкать
<[Raiden]> уж простите
<XuMuK> win+первые буквы, лаунчер сбоку
<nikonorr> ww.klavogonki.ru вот здесь тренироваться на скорость печати )
<ferrer3> ydz не понимю, что вы имеете ввиду под глобальным меню (
<ydz> ух ты
<ydz> не знал
<ferrer3> как апплеты то добавить? индикатор процессора например
<XuMuK> запустить и закрепить
<ydz> ну вот это меню на панели сверху
<Offoffoff1> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download-zh
<ydz> оно и есть
<Offoffoff1> Специальная версия для Китая!
<Offoffoff1> Ха!
<[Raiden]> так , граждане, уточняйте что ваши вопросы про юнити, а то я как юзер гнома , бестолку дергаюсь )
<ferrer3> на ноуте у меня опять яркость не работает (( надоело
<[Raiden]> в общем , почти шутка
<ydz> Не, unity на нетбук самое то
<ydz> А почему параметры системы находятся в меню выключения?
<ferrer3> Всё таки можете доходчиво объяснить, как вернуть гном? (
<Offoffoff1> хе.. как перезапустить teredo?
<nikonorr> это наверно для тех кто вобще не осилит юнити сделали кнопку хоть где нибудь еще
<XuMuK> killall teredo, pkill teredo
<Offoffoff1> ferrer3: зайти в synaptic и поставить его.
<[Raiden]> ydz: хороший вопрос...
<ydz> Мб sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<XuMuK> а почему лично я быстро догадалсо где они?)
<[Raiden]> ferrer3:  1. делаешь логаут, 2. вводиш ьимя , выбераеш ьсессию  классик десктоп, и логинишся дальше
<[Raiden]> разжевал )
<XuMuK> юнити няшка вы чо))
<ydz> как?
<ydz> gnome2 встроен?
<[Raiden]> да
<ydz> (х-ню спросил)
<XuMuK> сюрпииз)
<ydz> ))
<ExHang> ухх наконцто восстановил душевное равновесие - при загрузки - выбирайте  класическая уубунту и все - в гном
<ExHang> всмысли когда нужно вводить пароль у юзера - вот там нужно выбрать.
<XuMuK> ExHang, а вот o!o
<ydz> а ларчик просто открывался
<ydz> ))
<ExHang> и прямо сразу спокойно становится от гнома ...
<nikonorr> теперь мы все няшные а ты с гномом будешь завидовать  (тайно )
<XuMuK> да я и таг не переживаю)
<ydz> гномо троли чтоли? юнити классная фенька
<ace__> так есть dvd версия или нет?
<[Raiden]> во, нашел как отвечать. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9zCouXfPkk
<Offoffoff1> Unity - еще один шаг к совершенству!
<ydz> +1
<[Raiden]> Хм, сча тоже лозунг придумаю...
<ExHang> >  Unity - еще один шаг к совершенству!
<ExHang> убогая фигня
<[Raiden]> гном2 - безгоморойный и привычный способ дожить до стабильного гном 3.х
<nikonorr> вот посмотрите сколько мы тут сидим болтаем а юнити не зависло и не отвалилось , а вы говорите
<Offoffoff1> Unity - Ubuntu думает о тебе!
<ydz> Ха ха ха
<alexandr> а в 11,04 как запуститть терминал?
<Offoffoff1> Unity - радость домохозяйки!
<ydz> мда
<ydz> Alt+F2 -> gnome-terminal
<ExHang> >
<ExHang> >  Unity - радость домохозяйки!
<ExHang> для нетбука он ... хотя может привыкну ... кто знает
<DazmaLab> Щас буду ставить))))
<ydz> Ха, а в libreoffice нет отделяемой менюшки
<DazmaLab> с флешки только...
<ydz> Прокол
<ExHang> но спасибо разрабам что хоть гном не удалили - ато я уже дистрабутив менять
<ExHang> хотел*
<nikonorr> http://www.urbanbuntu.ru/2011/04/25/индикаторы-для-unity/  вот куча индикаторов для тех кто не знает
<[Raiden]> с 1 поправкой только
<ydz> на omgubuntu.co.uk много разных фишек для unity написано
<[Raiden]> индикаторы работают и в гном классик
<ferrer3> ExHang, вы включили гном, скажите как (
<bevice> какие у нас зеркала побыстрее?
<nikonorr> нет , тут особые =)
<[Raiden]> ferrer3: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9zCouXfPkk
<[v-8]_jupiter> goto в bash нет?
<ExHang> >  ExHang, вы включили гном, скажите как (
<ExHang> когда включаеш комп - просит выбрать логин, вот там выбираеш класический убунту
<nikonorr> а можно диск 10.10 засунуть и будет гном
<bevice> [v-8]_jupiter: а зачем нужен goto?
<Skimmer> )
<[v-8]_jupiter> ну нужно на определенную строчку скрипта попадать
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: тут есть функции
<[Raiden]> вызвать можно в любом месте
<[Raiden]> считай как гото
<[Raiden]> только круче
<XuMuK> да, ооп вапще рулед
<[v-8]_jupiter> понял
<[v-8]_jupiter> ща переделаем)
<XuMuK> нее, юнити няшней))
 * XuMuK пошол обратно
<ferrer3> Raiden, вы не поверите, но у меня на том экране нет этих настроек (как в видео) (((
<[Raiden]> ferrer3: и не будет, потому, что ты не слушаешь. Кнопа снизу появляется после ввода ника.
<[Raiden]> или я незнаю что там у тебя )
<[Raiden]> получается что гдм не юзер френдли, хехе ) Если вопросы вызвал
<ferrer3> ничего не появляется (
<[Raiden]> ferrer3: а у тебя убунта, с юнити?
<ferrer3> 11.04
<bevice> [Raiden]: вполне юзерфрендли, сначала надо выбрать под кем заходить, а потом уже под чем
<[Raiden]> ferrer3: что 11.04 я догадался, с юнити или с чем-то ещё?
<ferrer3> в прошлой версии я отключил экран залогиневания... сейчас на этом экране ничего нет, кроме предложения ввести логин
<ferrer3> юнити, да
<[Raiden]> bevice: вопрос возникает не у меня )
<[Raiden]> ferrer3: не может быть что бы там небыло кнопки такой.
<bevice> ferrer3: тырцаешь на пользователя, внизу появляются кнопки, в одной из них выбираешь ubuntu-classic
<XuMuK> не хватает wobbly window by default
<nikonorr> экран входа в систему в поиске найди и там выбери чего загружать
<XuMuK> но ето не бяда
<[Raiden]> во, тоже вариант
<XuMuK> уже поставил сам, долго чтоль)
<bevice> Кстати, кто-нить скажите, как в юнити посмотреть все установенные программы? ну типа application.menu
<nikonorr> я просто не влезаю , я вобще с винды только недавно перелез. И то вижу что юнити юзерфрендли
<XuMuK> win+soft
<XuMuK> выбирай любой
<XuMuK> юнити ну просто няшка))
<ydz> У меня не устанавливается по умолчанию браузер
<AndreX> на #ubuntu примерно такаяже картина ))
<ydz> Что за фишка?
<ferrer3> Я уже сказал, что отключил этот экран, он у меня пароль не требовал... я ввёл неправильный логин - появился экран с вводом пароля и этими настройками... а когда я просто свой логин вводил, то меня сразу выкидывало в юнити
<XuMuK> ln -s /opt/chrome/chrome/ /usr/bin/www-browser
<ExHang> слушайте, а что за фишка - у gedit русские символы в сохраненных файлах прошлых версий убунту - показывает каракули
<mva> @voice XuMuK
<[Raiden]> ferrer3: gdmsetup , по умолчанию выбрать сеанс - так можно.
<bevice> ferrer3: ну тогда в настройки gdm иди и ставь там что нужно
<XuMuK> mva, за что?
<ferrer3> теперь я в гноме и у меня слетели все настройки шрифтов )
<mva> wза намеренное искажение русского языка
<[Raiden]> хотя, наверное не получится, это вроде глобальная настройка, а последний сеанс у юзера запоминается. Т.е. только в самом гдм можно сменить
<nikonorr> да не, само окошко то с настройками экрана в параметрах ты же не отключил наверно
<CleanLight> =)
<XuMuK> mva, ты вапще даун, или иногда притворяшся? о_О
<nikonorr> может если ты хакер
<mva> а сейчас будет бан за оскорбления участников чата
<mva> ты этого хочешь?
<nikonorr> это комплимент
<mva> или зачем нарываешься?
<XuMuK> mva, мне не понятно чего ты хочешь
<nikonorr> ааа , ты про дауна, а я думал про хакера ))
<mva> nikonorr: это не тебе, не переживай
<mva> XuMuK: чтобы все соблюдали правила канала
<mva> и не было никаких особенных личностей
<ydz> Так, товарищи давайте жить дружно
<ExHang> слушайте, а что за фишка - у gedit русские символы в сохраненных файлах прошлых версий убунту - показывает каракули
<XuMuK> mva, я соблюдаю, ты мне войс необоснованый повесил
<ydz> непонятно
<XuMuK> artus, вчера за мат забанил, к нему предъяв нет...
<XuMuK> mva, а ты щас потому что ты так захотел
<mva> XuMuK: нет
<mva> правила канала
<mva> пункт 2.6
<mva> читаем ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО
<User469[web]> кто поможет поставить убунту на USB HDD? хард внутри - вот вот здохнет. Убунта пишет "Отказ диска неминуем". Как поставить её на ЮСБ хард и что бы работало блин)
<XuMuK> ну тада читай выше
<bevice> блин, а русские шрифты в консоли так и не поправили
<Offoffoff1> User469[web]: как на обычный диск
<mva> XuMuK: еще раз. прочитай этот пункт. вслух
<Offoffoff1> User469[web]: в чем проблема-то
<mva> запрещается <...> намеренно искажать слова <...>
<XuMuK> давай романы писать начнем
<mva> если бы ты произвел серьезное нарушение ( а ты уже роизвел - оскорбив) - я бы сразу забанил, а так - только предупреждение о том, что ты на заметке
<alexandr> пипл стоит нет???
<XuMuK> mva, да мне как то вапще по барабану де я у тя там...
<mva> alexandr: тоже хочешь по ушам?
<alexandr> стоит нет переходить на 11,04??
<mva> XuMuK: ну тогда не плачь и не жалуйся, когда попадёшь на помывку
<Offoffoff1> alexandr: стоит!
<velessky> НЕТ НЕ СТОИТ !!!!Юзай 4.04!!!!Самая крутая, зуб даю!!
<ferrer3> Спасибо за помощь. Останусь на ГНОМе.
<velessky> Юзай ЮНИТИ!!!!Оно шикарно!!!!
<Offoffoff1> alexandr: познаешь радость овладения Ubuntu через Unity!
<alexandr> velessky тот же дебиан типа
<XuMuK> mva, плачешь ты... и что значит тоже? я бы встретилсо с тобой, в переулочке))
<Offoffoff1> Unity - шикарррнно!
<XuMuK> посмотрел бы какой ты на самом деле смелый и умный
<skai> @kban --user velessky 3600 остынь, не капси, не флуди и почитай правила
<Offoffoff1> awesoooome!
<User469[web]> в том, что после установки он грит. перезагрузитесь. я жму ок. камп выключается. в биосе уже стоит бут с внешнего. а вместо загрузки системы чёрный экран. Я когда ставлю делаю 3 сектора. 1 сектор под мои файлы ext3 на /, второй под систему, тоже
<alexandr> что то боюсь я
<bevice> человеки, поднимите баг https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-setup/+bug/713746
<alexandr> User469[web] op
<[Dmitry]1> Ну здрасте
<XuMuK> ку
<alexandr> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff, nAgoHaK
<[Dmitry]1> Друзья, подскажите как нынче добавлять хоткеи в убунте не через GUI?
<mozillaman> Всем прив)
<skai> AndreX: кого я проглядел?
<[Dmitry]1> Нужно перебиндить кнопку принтскрина
<skai> alexandr: кого я проглядел?
<AndreX> хм
<mva> @kick XuMuK угрозы, оскорбления, нарушение правил, оффтоп (ранее). При малейшем повторении будет бан.
<[Dmitry]1> mva:
<[Dmitry]1> mva: Ты ведь у нас грасноглазый, подскажи
<[Dmitry]1> к*
<[Dmitry]1> :)
<User469[web]> всё...внутрений хард приказал долго жить...
<XuMuK> mva, ты главное в мою сторону не возникай и ничо такого не будет... ок?
<XuMuK> а баном девачег пугай
<Offoffoff1> блин... почему через Firefox не работает ipv6, а через w3m - работает?
<keros> как октрыть окно программы(скайп) когда его(окно) закрыл, а он(скайп) работает?
<mva> а где связь между красноглазием и настройкой хоткеев в гуе? да и с чего ты взял, что я класноглазый? :) у меня обычные (пока не разозлили) глаза :)
<XuMuK> keros, юнити или гном:
<XuMuK> ?*
<keros> гном
<[Dmitry]1> mva: Я хз
<[Dmitry]1> Короче мне надо срочно решение
<Offoffoff1> Unity!
<XuMuK> keros, в трее
<mva> XuMuK: ты такой же участник чата, как и все. Никем особенным ты не являешься. Никаких исключений для тебя никто делать не обязан. Нарушаешь правила - получай.
<keros> XuMuK так в том и дело что нету его в трее
<[Dmitry]1> XuMuK: Давай, я щас уйду, и ты дальше продолжишь возникать
<[Dmitry]1> Ну так вот, как перебиндить из консоли хоткей?
<XuMuK> mva, ты чо какой непонятливый то? я их НЕ нарушал, пока войс низачто не получил
<mva> а, да, обсуждение действий оператора, кстати, тоже карается
<bevice> keros: а ты трей случаем не удалил?
<alexandr> народ всё таки ладно обновлюсь я,только завтра
<XuMuK> [Dmitry]1, можешь не дожидацо
<novns> alexandr, лучше через месяц
<shenmue> лучше два
<[Raiden]> )
<keros> bevice, нет. (там ша ирк виднеется))
<alexandr> нафига?
<[Dmitry]1> @voice
<novns> пока ошибки исправят основные
<User469[web]> ребята помогите...внутрений хард вынимаю...выбрасываю, ему только, что приснился конец...как поставить убунту теперь на внешний USB HDD? что бы работал как внутрений.
<[Dmitry]1> о, у меня тут еще full access остался
<shenmue> выйдут все багфискы
<[Dmitry]1> Радует
<mva> XuMuK: твоё мнение нарушал ты или нет не волнует никого. ты можешь убить три тысячи человек и сказать, что не нарушал законов. Твое мнение в том случае будет иметь ровно точно накую же цену.
<[Dmitry]1> @devoice
<shenmue> и форум заполнится полезной инфой
<[Dmitry]1> Короче
<mva> ты оффтопил? оффтопил. Искажал? искажал. Угрожал? угрожал. Оскорблял? оскорблял.
<mva> какие еще вопросы?
<bevice> keros: а ты попробуй добавить ;) в гноме если трей удалить забавно получается
<XuMuK> mva, твой принцип делай как я говорю, а не как я делаю...
<ferrer3> У меня все эффекты слетели.. Как их восстановить, в меню внешний вид пропала настройка (
<mva> XuMuK: мой принцип - читай правила и делай, как там написано
<novns> ferrer3, вернуться на 10.10
<novns> настройка будет на месте
<alexandr> XuMuK а сталь с никелем и хромом как зовётся?
<ferrer3> эээ, не понял, а в 11ой версии этого нет?
<bevice> ferrer3: compizconfig-settings-manager
<novns> в 11-й всё по-другому
<[Dmitry]1> alexandr: Нихром?
<XuMuK> alexandr, БП
<novns> и если что-то не так, мало кто подскажет, где искать
<alexandr> правильно но не совсем
<alexandr> нержавека
<[v-8]_jupiter> ХМ чтото вложенные цыклы while не работают(
<[Dmitry]1> Это ты народное название мне тут не задвигай :)
<[Raiden]> ferrer3: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager fusion-icon ,  потом запускай ccsm или fusion-icon
<alexandr> [Dmitry]1 покрытиен есть нихромовое
<User789[web]> это у Рамблера браузер НиХром?
<alexandr> как в 11,04 запуск терминала и всего?
<nikonorr> compiz-fusion-plugin-extra еще нужно поставить , иначе не все плюшки в компизе будут
<nikonorr> plugins  то есть там пишется кажется
<[Raiden]> alexandr: кнопка там, в верхнем углу левом, дальше я думаю разберешся.
<AndreX> alexandr: и ещё там в менюшке поиск есть туда название этого всего введи
<Nor8> Как там 11.04, релиз стабилен? Не падает, ставить можно? ))))
<mva> есть побочный эффект
<[Raiden]> для тех кто будет пытаться привыкнуть к юнити:
<[Raiden]> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/ubuntu-unity-keyboard-shortcuts.html
<mva> у меня выпал снег :)
<Nor8> Компиз не падает в 11.04?)))
<User469[web]> хотябы подскажите, как с USB HDD сделать livecd...раз никто не знает как с дохым хардом на внешний ЮСБ хард ставить убунту...я в убунте не особо прошареный...мне пошаговая инструкция надо)) отзывчивый канал ничё не скажешь
<bevice> [v-8]_jupiter: http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/bash_scripting_guide/c12790.html#BUBBLE
<Nor8> User469[web]: На сайте ubuntu.com есть мануал
<User469[web]> Nor8, на каком языке гайд не знаешь?) ссылки случайно нет?
<[v-8]_jupiter> bevice: та я уже сделал. Переменную не обозвал вот оно и не работало
<shenmue> User469[web] http://citforum.ru/howto/smart-questions-ru.shtml
<[v-8]_jupiter> Фух пора домой валить)
<[v-8]_jupiter> всем до завтра
<[Raiden]> с флэшки  грузи. Втыкай внешний хард и ставь туда.
<[Raiden]> вроде всё так же как на обычный
<User469[web]> shenmue: .!.
<shenmue> ты буквы забыл
<nikonorr> главное AngryBirds пошла , значит система нормальная
<shenmue> одни знаки препинания ><
<CleanLight> =)
<User469[web]> фак он и знаками препинания фак
<shenmue> CleanLight еще аниме подскажи какой нибуть
<Ragnareg> Всем ку
<AndreX> Ragnareg: q
<CleanLight> shenmue, киберпанк?
<shenmue> ага
<CleanLight> Ragnareg, приветствую
<CleanLight> хм
<CleanLight> проще наверно дать тебе ссылку
<shenmue> давай
<CleanLight> но не простую, а золотую :)
<Ragnareg> когда будет уже 11.04 по факту, завтра?
<User469[web]> raiden: с ДВД так же получится, как и с флэшки? или надо полюбому с флэшки на внешний хдд ставить?
<[Raiden]> я думаю получится.
<[Raiden]> если хдд увидится, то получится
<Nor8> User469[web]: Ты пробовал хоть один мануал сам прочитать?
<shenmue> Nor8 я ему мануал дал а он обиделся =(
<Nor8> )))
<Offoffoff1> Ragnareg: уже выложили
<shenmue> фак показал
<shenmue> хам
<[Raiden]> )
<Offoffoff1> Ragnareg: качай! С праздником!
<CleanLight> shenmue, а нет, к сожалению не дам
<Ragnareg> Уряяя
<Ragnareg> уже качаю
<CleanLight> странно, но на ворлд арте нет жанра киберпанк
<Ragnareg> только что пришел с работы))
<Nor8> Offoffoff1: Ты поставил уже 11.04, стабильно рабоает?
<CleanLight> Ragnareg, приветствую :)
<Offoffoff1> Я думаю с этого релиза будет популярен mini.iso!
<Ragnareg> спасип
<Offoffoff1> Nor8: еще нет.. Докачиваю.
<User469[web]> когда я ставлю в обычном режиме у меня постояннго пытается поставить на угробленый внутрений...внешний я вижу только в прошареном режиме установки...там где можно разбивать диск. а как разбивать правильно...типа задавать ему /home и т.д. я в
<CleanLight> shenmue, ааа нет, всё же получиться тебе дать ссылку :)
<shenmue> терпение испытываешь да?
<[Raiden]> User469[web]: там вроде не сложно.
<User469[web]> Raiden: ща попробую ещё пару, тройку, десяток раз)) не получится - отпишусь снова))
<[Raiden]> надо минимум 2 раздела   / и своп ,  чаще ещё отдельный хом. Создать можно в гпартед, или во время установки. Если уже есть ,только выбрать тип фс, форматировать или нет и куда монтировать
<[Raiden]> и всё
<ferrer3> чего-то твик не запускается командой ubuntu-tweak
<[Raiden]> и наверное надо не пропустить запрос про загрузчик, что бы на юсбшный хард груб вписало
<[Raiden]> ferrer3: а ты поставил его?
<User469[web]> вот я ставляю диск бутаюсь с ДВД...выбрал язык...нажал установить) дальше надпись убунту и я жду
<User469[web]> жду))
<shenmue> умница
<shenmue> молодец какой
<ferrer3> иксы умерли.. ну и глюки.. чего там надо прописать в консоли для перезапуска, напомните плз
<skai> в общем все работает, что работало в 10.10
<[Raiden]> ferrer3: таб нажми, может оно ubuntu-tweaker
<User469[web]> хДД ну блин, может кто знает)) как там правильно и где и когда тыкат...а то я ставлю интуитивно...как МАС ос
<shenmue> ferrer3 снова?
<Sterios> Всем добрый вечер
<[Raiden]> ferrer3: sudo service gdm restart наверное или startx
<CleanLight> Sterios, добрый вечер :)
<Sterios> Помогите мне пожалуйста с некой проблемой
<[Raiden]> или start
<ace__> добрый
<User653[web]> у мну убунта 10.04 серв дома хотел наконец через самбу расшарить диск системный неполучается самба не ругается и в рабочую группу входить отказывается
<User469[web]> дальше...я выбираю опять таки русский язык...и вижу окно подготовка к установке...обновления и сторонее ПО не отмечаю...жму вперёд
<[Raiden]> У меня с к иксам претензий нет, в 11.04
<Sterios> немогу вспомнить название граф.программы для управления процессами. Аналог gnome-system-monitor только попроще. Подскажите пожалуйста название софтины
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Нормально все работает?
<[Raiden]> вообще, на день релиза 10.10 даже был кривее.
<ace__> так есть ли различия кроме оболочки?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Даже так?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: в гном2 - да
<skai> [Raiden]: тут единственный глюк, что я нашел - блютус сломан.но бага уже критикал и скоро починят
<Nor8> [Raiden]: гном 3-ий не прикрутил?
<skai> есть грязный хак тем более
<[Raiden]> поставил и снес, падал он и тема его не поставилась. Подумалось, черо ковырять, когда можно подождать 3.0.х )
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: )) Да я хотел его прикрутить и переключить в классик режим )))
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Ну раз он падает....
<User653[web]> у мну убунта 10.04 серв дома хотел наконец через самбу расшарить папку неполучается самба не ругается и в рабочую группу входить отказывается
<[Raiden]> а толку, чем тамошний классик будет лучше гнома2? скорее только падучее + полвоина софта всеравно на гтк2 в настоящее время.
<skai> [Raiden]: чел.классик - и есть гном2
<skai> [Raiden]: или ты про что?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ладно, я попробую, есть надежда, что он шустрее))))
<Sterios> Помогите пожалуйста
<[Raiden]> skai: мы обсуждаем гном3, я написал тамошний классик
<ferrer3> В твике можно ГНОМ3 поставить. пожалуй, обновлюсь
<skai> [Raiden]: ааааа.дык тот же гном тока как раньше
<skai> ferrer3: учти.он несовместим с юнитой
<ferrer3> она мне и не нужна... )
<skai> ferrer3: сломает полсистемы.ты готов к этому?
<skai> ferrer3: лучше с альтерната поставить минимально и вручную гном3 прилепить
<[Raiden]> ferrer3: луше погугли как его ставить, мб попадется статья с пунктом как сносить.
<newbie> привет
<[Raiden]> )
<skai> [Raiden]: а была такая.толи на омг толи на вебапд8
<[Raiden]> я знаю )
<[Raiden]> только вспоминать лень линк
<staver> хых )
<skai> дык
<skai> !google
<ubuntuhelp> Google является большим помощником пользователей GNU/Linux Читай: http://www.google.ru/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer=35889
<staver> обновляется )
<Guest22974> хочу что бы на ubuntu 10.04 удаленно сидело несколько пользователей. пытаюсь настроить /etc/gdm/custom.conf.      Добавил [xdmcp]
<[Dmitry]1> Небольшое объявление для тех кто юзает расширение для заливки на хостинг, пакеты в ppa немного задерживаются, будут в ближайшие дни
<Guest22974> Enable=true
<Guest22974> MaxSessions=16
<Guest22974> DisplaysPerHost=2
<Guest22974>  
<Guest22974> из под винды xming не хочет подключатся - выдает просто окно без ничего
<[Raiden]> skai: что вы хотите от мну? я и послал в гугл
<shenmue> гг
<[Dmitry]1> Небольшое объявление для тех кто юзает расширение для заливки на хостинг, пакеты в ppa немного задерживаются, будут в ближайшие дни
<shenmue> инструкция к гуглу
<[Dmitry]1> Потом, апдейтом придет обновление кторая меняет функционал старого трея на новый indicator-applet
<[Dmitry]1> Вот.
<Nor8> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html   Уже выпустили мануал по твикам ))))
<[Raiden]> [Dmitry]1: я уже устал постить через бровсер )
<[Dmitry]1> [Raiden]: Ты на natty?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Dmitry]1> Ну, терпите :)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> потерпим
<Sterios> Господа,подскажите название программы
<shenmue> легко
<[Raiden]> mc
<shenmue> Программа
<[Dmitry]1> На самом деле я только сегодня вспомнил что надо пакеты для natty собрать :)
<Sterios> аналог гномовского системного монитора, только немного проще(графическая)
<Sterios> интерфейс очень схож.
<shenmue> Sterios из xfce наверное
<Sterios> название подскажите пожалуйста
<[Raiden]> если не видел, посмотри htop, он хоть консольный, но понятный
<Ruuuumb0> Кто пользуется Vim ?
<Ruuuumb0> top -d1
<Sterios> htop очень удобный,спасибо за совет. Но в данный момент интересует именно эта программа, название которой я незнаю)
<Ruuuumb0> Sterios: для чего нужна программа ?
<LeNsTR> Ruuuumb0: ну хоть чуть-чуть читай строчками выше ^^
<Sterios> Ruuuumb0: для управления процессами(Аналог gnome-system-monitor)
<Ruuuumb0> top )))
<[Raiden]> xosview - проще не бывает
<LeNsTR> ps и kill чо
<[Raiden]> )
<Ruuuumb0> LeNsTR: угумс )
<Ruuuumb0> ps aux
<Ruuuumb0> а там грепом
<ace__> тут вообще кто-то по делу говорит и только флуд сплошной?
<LeNsTR> и grep
<LeNsTR> :)
<shenmue> Sterios xfce4-taskmanager
<Sterios> спасибо большое
<shenmue> он сразу в синаптике по запросу xfce
<nikonorr> а почему у меня assaultcube.sh не запускается ? или как текст открывается или никак. Раньше разархивировать только надо было и все.Права - запускать как программу галка стоит
<shenmue> через кансоль запусти
<shenmue> консоль*
<Ruuuumb0> Есть аналог MathCad в убунту ?
<Ruuuumb0> чтото графическое с возможностью построения формул разных + интерпритация их )
<[Raiden]> nautilus-open-terminal рекомендую ) пригодится мб.
<[Raiden]> пакет
<User469[web]> да что ж такое то...1диск внешний видит... разделы делаю. первый 10 гиг...ext3 на /....второй подкачка 5гиг...третий ext3 450 гиг на /home/...червёртый 500гиг фат 32...устанавливаю...пишет успешно...перезгрузитесь...бутаюсь...чёрный экран...и всё...версия на двд 1
<[Raiden]> Ruuuumb0: посмотри Smath
<[Raiden]> User469[web]: а груб куда поставился? на убитый диск или юсбшный?
<[Raiden]> )
<User469[web]> а как его ставить то? ему тож раздел делать отдельно надо?
<User469[web]> или автоматически происходит всё
<[Raiden]> нет, он в мбр вписывается, как загрузчик, вроде убунта задает впрос, на сда или куда-то ещё
<[Raiden]> !grub2
<ubuntuhelp> grub2 is <reoly> Это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Вся информация тут: http://goo.gl/gR60c см. также !grub-splash
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Юнити можно же выпилить из системы или нет?
<[Raiden]> можно
<ferrer3> Вот я дурик. Поставил ГНОМ3 теперь даже залогиниться не могу.. Как откатиться назад? ((
<[Raiden]> ferrer3: я же говорил, перед установкой нагугли как удалять
<Nor8> )))
<[Raiden]> сча найду )
<ferrer3> да я даже ничего там сделать не могу.. ввожу логин и мне сразу ошибку (
<[Raiden]> ferrer3:
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<[Raiden]> sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<[Raiden]> так можно
<[Raiden]> снесет все пакеты поставленные из указанного ппа
<[Raiden]> по идее
<Nor8> [Raiden]: И ведь с другого ядра не залогинишся)))
<[Raiden]> В общем, я ожидал больше ругани на канале по поводу релиза ) Ушел кино смотреть.
<shenmue> пиииип пиииииип пииип юнити ваше пииииииип пиииииип
<mrbogdan> народ возвращаюсь по поводу модема не видет иой юсб модем линуха...странно, хотя лампа повер горит где в убунту увидеть все железо компа
<shenmue> просто еще качают
<artus> mrbogdan, модем какой ?
<mrbogdan> dlink 200
<mrbogdan> адсл
<shenmue> так же пытаются инет возобновить и иксы поднять
<mrbogdan> генератион 3
<mrbogdan> я честно облазил все возможные сайты и уже вот вот в шаге от настройки но модем не видет линуха(
<artus> таких не знаем
<User469[web]> кто знает, что означает...qnx4: wrong fsid in superblock. и дальше...вы должны указать тип файловой системы....
<artus> mrbogdan, http://otvety.google.ru/otvety/thread?tid=3df8cda119729acf
<mrbogdan> ну все равно шде можно посмотреть все железо типо диспетчер устройтс
<mrbogdan> спс за ссылку но это я уже прошел..у меня при команде eciadsl-start не находит модем(
<ace__> тут школота чтоли в чате только сидит?
<artus> mrbogdan, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=6730.0 эту ветку смотрел?
<mrbogdan> на 6 странице пока..решений нет смотрю дальше..
<AndreX> этот модем вроде как древний как мир и дров под линух нет на него
<Ruuuumb0> Был проект какойто по типа сборник для юсб-модемов
<artus> AndreX, модуль то есть , работать должен, скорее всего траблы с путями где висит модем
<ferrer3> Raiden, спс вам большое, а то я думал, придётся всё сносить.
<Ruuuumb0> вроде usbdev или как то он там назывался
<[Raiden]> пж
<mrbogdan> да вот либо победю данный модем либо куплю роутер через 2 недели) хотелось бы конечно победить
<artus> mrbogdan, eciadsl-probe-device что у тя выдает?
<ferrer3> ну в принципе за 2 недели реально разобраться )
<go8765__> ïðèâåò. ïîäñêàæèòå ïîæàëóñòà ñ ÷åì ìîæåò áûòü ñâÿçàíî ñîîáùåíèå ïïïîåêîíôà: ê ñîæàëåíèþ ïîñëå ñêàíèðîâàíèÿ 1 èíòåðôåéñà êîíöåíòðàòîð äîñòóïà ïðîâàéäåðà íå îòâåòèë. ïðîâåðüòå êàáåëè ñåòè è ìîäåìà åù¸ îäíîé ïðè÷èíîé íåóäà÷è ìîæåò áûòü äðóãîé ðàáîòàþùèé ïðîöåññ pppoe, êîòîðûé óïðàâëÿåò ìîäåìîì ?
<mrbogdan> USB devices file not found!
<artus> mrbogdan, ну дык
<mrbogdan> USB modem to probe must be UNinitialized, it will surely appear as an unknown
<mrbogdan> device (because it is not initialized yet), for instance: ? (0547:2131)
<mrbogdan> config read from /etc/eciadsl/eciadsl.conf
<artus> mrbogdan, lsmod |grep tun что говорит?
<mrbogdan> ничего молчание
<eleplex> здрасте.
<ferrer3> блин, снова иксы вылетели.. на 10.04 такого ни разу не было
<[Raiden]> какая видеокарта?
<shenmue> работает - не трож
<ferrer3> я так полагаю это связано с делужем.... уже второй раз когда я его пытаюсь перетащить на соседний рабочий стол, этот глюк
<Nor8> ferrer3: Да какая видеокарта и не глючит ли компиз? )))
<artus> мдя, дык на какой ты нафиг 6й страниче тогда
<artus> modprobe n_hdlc  modprobe tun делал?
<artus> mrbogdan, http://starl1te.wordpress.com/2006/12/28/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0-%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BC%D0%B0-d-link-dsl-200/ вперед по списку
<mrbogdan> eciadsl-start я видел эту страничку и она у меня открыта
<mrbogdan> и всё я сделал как там написано без единой ошибки
<mrbogdan> но как только делаю eciadsl-start выдает на 2 шаге мол нету юсб устрйоства
<artus> что значит без ошибки если у тебя модули не подгрузились
<mrbogdan> ладно ок счас сделаю по новой
<skai> artus: походу андрюха на знц юити поставл:))
<artus> O_o
<artus> ты тоже улетал?
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<skai> artus: даж транспорт летал
<mrbogdan> lsmod |grep tun когда я делаю команду должно что то появиться или нет
<mrbogdan> eciadsl-probe-device  кароче уже на этой команде не находит юсб устройство...дальше продолжать нет смысла я так понимаю
<staver> у кого прошло обновление ?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: не ты точно ставь юнити:)
<mrbogdan> ну просто скажите где увидеть все устройства компа в убунту...чтобы посмотреть как он определяет модем или не определяет
<mrbogdan> я не смог найтьи
<staver> модем какой ?
<mrbogdan> dlink 200
<skai> lspci
<mrbogdan> ужас а не модем...дали блин при подключении
<skai> lsusb
<staver> pci usb ?
<skai> lshw
<User469[web]> init: line 7 can't open /dev/sda: No medium found как с этим бороться?
<mrbogdan> usb модем
<User469[web]> вылазит при проперке диска на ошибки
<AndreX> mrbogdan: lsusb чё говорит
<mrbogdan> Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<mrbogdan> Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<mrbogdan> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<mrbogdan> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 09da:054f A4 Tech Co., Ltd
<mrbogdan> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<mrbogdan> Bus 004 Device 008: ID 0572:cb16 Conexant Systems (Rockwell), Inc.
<mrbogdan> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<mrbogdan> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<mrbogdan> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0408:0f41 Quanta Computer, Inc.
<[Raiden]> !paste
<mrbogdan> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<mrbogdan> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<[Raiden]> в след раз в баню )
<mrbogdan> оки)
<staver> ))
<mrbogdan> я согласен) лишь бы научили сделать модем этот паршивый)(
<mva> эээ
<mva> во-первых, это не модем, а роутер
<mva> во-вторых, убунту тут КАТЕГОРИЧЕСКИ не при чём
<mrbogdan> нуну)) где у него wifi ))) покажи))
<mva> ну просто АБСОЛЮТНО
<mva> mrbogdan: wifi у точек доступа
<mrbogdan> это dlink200 посмотри в гугле)
<mrbogdan> это не вайфай!
<mrbogdan> не роутер)
<mrbogdan> просто адсл модем
<mva> все адсл модемы - роутеры
<mva> я гарантирую это
<mrbogdan> что то новое я слышу..
<ferrer3> Стало очень неудобно перетаскивать окно на соседний экран.
<mva> не, ну раз ты лучше меня знаешь - разбирайся дальше сам
<mrbogdan> я этого не сказал, я нуп в убунту, и всё еще нуждаюсь в помощи
<mrbogdan> это я признаю.
<mrbogdan> и нечего стыдиться.
<mrbogdan> все такие были.
<AndreX> wvdialconf может тебе надо
<mva> зачем ему wvdial для adsl?
<eleplex> чет бета 11 04 не хочет обновляться
<skai> mrbogdan: скажи это китайцам.они то и не знали.видел я тут китацкий адсл момед.так он не мог стать роутером.прошивку ему не написали
<skai> да еееежик
<skai> mva: скажи это китайцам.они то и не знали.видел я тут китацкий адсл момед.так он не мог стать  роутером.прошивку ему не написали
<[Raiden]> eleplex: значит она уже не бета
<alexandr> ну и посоветуйте народ стоит обновиться?
<[Raiden]> ты каждые пол года это спрашиваешь или реже?
<[Raiden]> страшно - либо бекап делай, либо не обновляйся.
<skai> alexandr: осил gparted
<eleplex> You are using Ubuntu 11.04 - the Natty Narwhal - released in April 2011 and supported until October 2012.
<[Raiden]> а вообще вроде всё работает (я про классик гном).
<mva> mrbogdan: в общем, что называется - "дай я погуглю за тебя":
<mva> 1) https://sites.google.com/a/demon.ru/www/d-linkdsl-200andlinux
<Nor8> mrbogdan: Подобный модем работал вполне бодро, просто прописал в сетевые настройки адрес и всё!
<mva> только делаешь с мозгами:
<mva> не бездумно копипастишь, а пытаешься по возможности ставить системный софт
<[Raiden]> eleplex: lsb_release -d , если не пишет девелопмент бранч , то считай релиз.
<mva> в убунте вроде была своя искалка драйверов, пробуешь через нее найти дрова
<skai> [Raiden]: дык у мну тож все работает:)правда я на 10.10 :)
<eleplex> я вот не пойму или у меня железо реально старое уже пентиум d 2 ядра и 2 гб  рама или убунта такая прожорливая
<mva> eleplex: both of it
<mrbogdan> mva ок я сейчас попробую всё сделть как ты прислал мне гайд хотя я пробывал по нему когда то...если что не получится сразу напишу...всё я пока афк
<eleplex> тю само обновилось,а я тут дистрибутивы качаю во всю
<[Raiden]> ну, еслипень д на п4 ядрах, то да, не очень шустренькая фигня.
<eleplex> ето первый дуал кор
<[Raiden]> но лагать вроде бы не должно
<eleplex> самый первый
<mva> mrbogdan: то не гайд, это схема действий. Тебе из всего там только ссылк ана дрова нужна. И то не факт.
<[Raiden]> понятно, просто коры ещё разные. У коре 2 дуо не просто 2 ядра, а два других ядра... Впрочем они тоже уже устарели.
<[Raiden]> но может не по скорости, а просто по времени выхода )
<[Raiden]> скажи лучше что лагает?
<eleplex> я вот думал дуал кор засунуть, выше просто придется все менять
<eleplex> браузер подтармаживает
<eleplex>  фильмы
<nikonorr> вот оказалось нет библиотеки libopenal1  чтобы запустить assaultcube. Синаптиком поставил и заработало. А почему то в бете 2 она была, игрушка работала
<eleplex> на этом же жилезе на вин 7 я умудрялся 720p смотреть
<shenmue> с меня какой то маковод стянул убунту
<[Raiden]> eleplex: если имеетя в виду флэш в браузере, т оу многих бывает. Линукс версия какая-то особо прожорливая. Лечится флэшблоком и включеним только того что надо смотреть )
<[Raiden]> а видео - незнаю почему.
<eleplex> я впринсыпе доволен 4 месяца как пересел, парят только менеджер закачек и плееры
<ferrer3> Товарищи, у меня аврал. Умерли иксы снова, при этом они не восстанавливаются командой sudo killall Xorg
<ferrer3> при ребуте тоже не работают, что делать?
<eleplex> да видео пофиг уже на компе не смотрю... просто сам факт
<[Raiden]> что бы знать что делать, неплохо знать что ты делал )
<[Raiden]> что бы убить
<shenmue> [Raiden] прилоежнияв /usr ставятся?
<ferrer3> я что-то в твике и компизе делал с кубом рабочего стола
<Nor8> ferrer3: Так какая видеокарта у тебя?
<Nor8> Ага, значит компиз еще глючит ))))
<ferrer3> Nor8 там где яркость не регулируется?
<mva> ferrer3: будет тебе урок, чтоб не юзал всякие говнотвики
<ferrer3> или к чему вопрос про видео карту?
<[Raiden]> shenmue: да, почти все. ВСё что некритично для загрузки. Бывает правда ещё в /opt и /usr/local  - почему и зачем сам гугли
<shenmue> ок спс
<Nor8> ferrer3: Карта какая у тебя, нвидиа или ати?
<ferrer3> мва, в 10.10 всё отлично работало
<ferrer3> здесь нвидиа 9600 gt насколько я помню
<mva> ferrer3: и что, что работало?
<mva> вот что дальше0то?
<mva> а теперь не работает
<mva> потому, что нехрен
<ferrer3> иксы вообще не пашут... еле зашёл в чат )
<ferrer3> опера не хотела открываться (
<Nor8>  ferrer3:  Удали всё, что поставил и начинай заново )))
<[Raiden]> блин
<[Raiden]> не успел https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates - тут дровишки.
<[Raiden]> у меня тоже нвидия и была проблема с иксами, правда в бете, может в релизе те же дрова - я незнаю.
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Дрова не причем, у меня тоже глючило
<[Raiden]> Ну, в моем случае помогло. Выпадал на экран как снег, белые точки. А поом иксы висли совсем.
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Думаю, что это связка юнити + компиз дает такой результат
<[Raiden]> я юзал кде\гном2. Юнити мне пока не интересен )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А в гном2 компиз падал )))
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-Transmission.png во имя добра  =)
<Nor8> shenmue: Все версии запустил?))))
<shenmue> нет. скачал с локалки и подцепил к торрентам
<trancecore> подскажите в unity где находится "администрирование" ?)
<Nor8> )))
<shenmue> правый крайний апплет, где выключение
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> или win+s
<trancecore> садисты ((((
<[Raiden]> +1
<shenmue> у меня нет юнити. я просто это знаю =)
<ferrer3> мне кажется или 11.04 грузится дольше?
<Nor8> )))
<[Raiden]> я тут узнал
<mrbogdan> mva
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Что узнал?
<trancecore> 10 мин втыкал в Empathy чтоп на канал залезть =(
<[Raiden]> про настройки и вин+с
<mrbogdan> как узнать у меня бета или полная линуха
<sylion> Всем привет! Подскажите как сделать чтобы эволюшн не закрывался, а сворачивался в трей (индикатор сообщений как емпати), или он когда закрыт сообщения о новой почте всё равно будут?
<ydz> Win+A - все приложения, Win+D - свернуть, Win+S - стена рабочих столов
<ydz> в unity
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> вру значит
<[Raiden]> у мну вин+s список настройки, выключить и т.д.
<[Raiden]> гном2
<shenmue> ы
<shenmue> а у меня вин + s дало ы
<[Raiden]> ))
<ydz> Что такое ы?
<shenmue> ы = lol только одной удобной буквой
<ydz> понятно
<shenmue> кирил знал что создавал
<ferrer3> ы
<Offoffoff1> ы
<[Raiden]> sylion: погугли как включить трей в юнити
<[Raiden]> а то опять в линках копаться...
<Offoffoff1> трей не нужен
<Nor8> shenmue: Какой "кирил" ?
<sylion> да не в том смысле, чтобы работало как в empathy, сварачивалось в индикатор сообщений.
<ferrer3> вот интересно, они включили юнити, чтобы первая буква в назнвании Убунту соответствовала названию окружения раб стола?
<[Raiden]> я ещё 1 лозунг придумал. Гном2 - не парьте мозг себе и людям.
<sylion> А вообще если еволюшн закрыт почта проверяется?
<Offoffoff1> Nor8: и его друган Мефодька
<ydz> Nor8 +1
<shenmue> Nor8 который кирил и мефодий. создатели алфавита
<Nor8> Offoffoff1: А, вы про святых угодников церкви христианской!
<ferrer3> а я думал, что создатель алфавита, друг Мефодия, знал как правильно пишется его имя )
<Nor8> Ну что, дело это хорошее, православное )))
<ydz> ferrer3 +1
<shenmue> псевдоним может быть
<sylion> так что насчёт почты?
<ydz> Почты России?
<[Raiden]> Есть байка про то что они его тут же и взяли, поправили только, что бы греческие книги легче переводить\читать. Возможно бред.
<mrbogdan> если написано что убунту 11,04 без слова бета..значит что всё обновилось до полной линуха?
<[Raiden]> угу
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Алфавит изьяли?
<nikonorr> мне кажется не нужно добавлять трей в юнити. То от гнома разрушает панель.У меня так было, Иногда тыкнешь на оперу открытую и панель пропадает. Мне кажется это причина была  падения юнити .
<[Raiden]> Nor8: в смысле что кирилицу они не придумали
<ferrer3> а я думал, что создатель алфавита, друг Мефодия, знал как правильно пишется его имя )
<ydz> Меня прет от глобального меню
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну не с нуля, конечно, но вообщем их заслуга, а как на самом деле было, только Бог и знает, столько времени прошло
<eleplex_> eleplex
<[Raiden]> А меня нет. Самое класное меню сделано в  гном-элементари.  хоткей нажал - есть, снова нажал - нету. И не надо занимать почти всю панель под меню
<ydz> Есть кто на 11.04 с KDE 4.6.2 на intel интегрированной видюхе?
<[Raiden]> *наутилус-элементари
<eleplex_> я ставил кубуту на очень слабую нвидию
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Заскринь, посмотрим )))
<eleplex_> самую простою
<shenmue> [Raiden] где то встречал скрипт как раз для всех гтк приложений
<ydz> не не то
<sylion> народ ну подскажите пожалуйста, если закрыт эволюшн почта проверяется? если нет как сделать тобы он не закрывался а сворачивался в индикатор?
<ydz> Нет, почта не проверяется, просто сверни его по кнопке "  -  "
<sylion> так он буде на панели задач, а недьзя его в индикатор свернуть как емпати?
<ydz> Нет, как ни странно
<sylion> спс
<sylion> а скайп в трее отображается? ато я его ещё не успел поставить...
<[Raiden]> Nor8: http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0428/h_1304012462_2664ee2c9b.png
<ydz> Походу есть какая то комбинация клавиш в unity чтобы менюшка на панели отображалась всегда, никто не знает?
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Красотищща то какая )))
<ydz> На скрине смотрите название вкладки 5 слева
<ydz> ))))
<[Raiden]> )) там просто карта где порно не запрещено. :) Сча просто обсуждали эту тему на другом сервере ирк
<[Raiden]> )
<ydz> [Raiden] крут, играет в UrT
<[Raiden]> ну, бегаю иногда
<ydz> Я тоже люблю эту гаму
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Подумываешь об эммиграции? )))
<[Raiden]> Нет :)
<ydz> ы
<[Raiden]> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d0/Pornography_law_map.png
<Nor8> Вы меня извините, но пока под линукс очень мало игр с хорошей графикой, хоть сам начинай на ОпенГЛ пиать )))
<Nor8> писать*
<rekcuFniarB> Игры не нужны.
<ydz> Почти
<shenmue> Nor8 пиши
<ydz> Quake3, UrT, UT, Wormux, что еще надо?
<ydz> Warsow до кучи
<Nor8> [Raiden]: В мусульманских странах запрещено, это и без карты понятно
<shenmue> Nor8 в аптитьюд есть встроенный сапер. тебе этого мало?
<ydz> =)
<Nor8> Я уже прошел весь сапер, скучно ))))
<rekcuFniarB> Netwalk проходи :D
<shenmue> рагалик поставь
<Atybrc> Ага
<shenmue> ты его никогда не пройдешь
<rekcuFniarB> shenmue: а как там сапёра сделать? o_O
<Atybrc> Rogue
<shenmue> aptitude затем ф10 и действия
<trancecore> мистика unity нехочет запускаться после перезагрузки =(
<rekcuFniarB> А, интерактивным режимом ниразу не ползовался...
<Asti> q all в natty еще багов много?
<trancecore> много...
<Asti> нет желания пока обновляться что-то
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-6.png
<Asti> тогда лучше подождать недельку :)
<Asti> спс
<ydz> Как??? Я думал это шутка
<ydz> Проиграл в 8 секунд
<Offoffoff1> ydz: линуксоиды почти не шутят
<Nor8> shenmue: Чтож у вас всё в чОрном ))))0
<Offoffoff1> ydz: они только глумятся...
<ydz> брутально, да
<shenmue> Nor8 мне нравятся темные темы. а эта лучшая и гном лука. я 80 страниц просмотрел
<toxa> добрый вечер уважаемые. поясните пожалуйста одну вещь. на собеседовании при приеме на работу у меня спросили что такое (пишу по-русски, т.к. не знаю правильно ли напишу) лоад ресерв или что-то в этом роде
<shenmue> с гном-лука*
<Nor8> shenmue: Силен )))
<shenmue> там все темы 99% серые
<Nor8>  toxa: Дословно, загрузочный резерв
<toxa> Nor8, а что это такое?
<Nor8> toxa: В каком контексте, куда на работу устраиваешься?
<toxa> маил.ру
<freenetwork> downgrad xserver'а с 10/10 до 8/04 - 3 часа в жопу)
<[Raiden]> )
<eleplex_> запас прочности )
<Nor8> toxa: )) Ну а если подумать, как это относится к интернет-сервису? )))
<freenetwork> и решил буду сидеть на 8/04
<Nor8> freenetwork: Хотя бы 10.04 поставь ))))
<toxa> Nor8, так я туда устраиваюсь, а я не в зуб ногой что это такое
<[Raiden]> можно впринципе. но сложно. поставить с альтернейта без гуи, собрать из сорцов  старые иксы, а потом пересобират ьвсе пакеты которые требуют иксы. У меня других идей нет.
<Nor8> ахахаха
<[Raiden]> Ах да, есть 1 совсем уж очевидная идея.
<eleplex_> а даунлоад менеджер есть нормальный с очередемя и многопоточьностью
<[Raiden]> либ овыкинуть нафиг это железо, либо убунту
<Nor8> toxa: Ты уверен, чтотебе нужна эта работа?
<freenetwork> Nor8, у меня бук/ дров нет (
<freenetwork> видео ати 1250, больная тема
<ace__> тут вообще есть смысл в чате?
<toxa> Nor8, пока не знаю... завтра собеседование... а если не получится, то хотя бы для общего развития узнать, что это такое :)
<Nor8> toxa: гугли ли в вике посмотри
<freenetwork> старые иксы требуют старые либы, ваще геморой
<Nor8> freenetwork: Пора железо менять )))
<freenetwork> жалко бук)
<toxa> Nor8, завтра расскажу что и как... стоит ли вообще туда суваться
<eleplex_> toxa ,а ты откуда?
<toxa> eleplex_, из москвы
<Nor8> toxa: Надеюсь, не админом берут то?)))
<Nor8> Хотя по отзывам о маил.ру там уже такие одмины работают)))
<toxa> Nor8, дежурным администратором UNIX
<freenetwork> Nor8, до какого 8/04 будет жить)
<shenmue> о админы корбины проснулись
<Nor8> freenetwork: Новый ноут ты успеешь купить )))
<shenmue> только щас узнали что убунту вышла
<freenetwork> она не запускается толком) я чуваку вот ставил, gdm тупила
<shenmue> жалают сдохнуть гному и шапке которую его продвигает  оО
<ace__> тут вообще кто-нибудь отвечает на вопросы?
<[Raiden]> жалко бук... Офтоп конечно, но... Поставьте туда хп и не парьтесь. Либо ту же 8.04 + пересборка тех программ котоырми часто пользуетесь - обновка всмысле.
<ace__> или сами с собой говороите?
<Offoffoff1> ace__: валяй
<[Raiden]> И ещё пожалуй. Если ваш путь - линукс, со сборокой всеравн опридетя столкнуться
<Offoffoff1> ace__: чего за вопрос
<Offoffoff1> ace__: сегодня просто большой праздник
<Offoffoff1> ace__: Рождество
<Offoffoff1> ace__: все пьют и веселятся.
<ace__> да я понимаю,кучу задал уже.ноль ответов
<Offoffoff1> ace__: у тебя ник неудачный
<[Raiden]> ace__: повтори на форуме. Я например не помню твоих вопросов или не стал обращать внимания, т.к. незнаю ответов
<Offoffoff1> ace__: с таким ником, это мы должны у тебя спрашивать. Ведь ты Ace of Ubuntu
<shenmue> http://img.0chan.ru/f/src/lolo.swf реакция на юнити =)
<ace__> короче сам с собой как всегда
<[Raiden]> 22:04:17] [ace__]тут вообще кто-нибудь отвечает на вопросы? - это кажется второй раз вижу
<[Raiden]> и не вижу смысла овтечать )
<Offoffoff1> shenmue: пипец...
<ace__> ирка превратилась неизвестно во что с 90х
<artus> ace__, когда же релиз выйдет? а есть dvd версия? так есть ли различия кроме оболочки? это куча вопросов? школота говориш, а ты читать необучен чтоль? на ubuntu.ru как бе ответы на все вопросы есть
<Offoffoff1> shenmue: я тут один в темноте сижу... чуть не обо...ся..
<Whiskas1> оп оп
<shenmue> =)
<artus> !pm > ace__
<ubuntuhelp> ace__, please see my private message
<artus> ace__, и да, видел
<Offoffoff1> ace__: просто спрашивай интересные вопросы - на них будут ответы.
<Whiskas1> Всем приветуш, при установке флэн плеера   в менеджере обновлений пишется ошибка ошибка архитектуры, чё делать, как установить? З.Ы из менеджера приложений не устанавливается, так как когда нажимаю использовать этот источник появляется авторизация Ð
<Nor8> Народ старается, юнити под мак затачивает http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Mac+OS+X?content=141212    :-D
<Whiskas1> флэш*
<artus> !255 | Whiskas1
<ubuntuhelp> Whiskas1: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<ferrer3> Интересно, а какие ирк клиенты не кривые? )
<Offoffoff1> Whiskas1: скачай напрямую с adobe.com
<Offoffoff1> Whiskas1: для 64битной версии
<artus> ferrer3, те которые для начала умет резать месаги на допустимое количество символов
<Offoffoff1> http://newsland.ru/news/detail/id/685782/cat/104/ Семейная ферма!!!
<Offoffoff1> В Ubuntu!
<ferrer3> ну то есть если в сообщении больше 255 символов, то клиент отправляет 2 сообщения?
<artus> да
<[Raiden]> Я нахожу что-то бредовое в темах под другие ос. Особенн оесли учесть, что есть много железа на котором может тот же хакинтош успешно работать, если мак покупать лень
<shenmue> http://www.ubuntologia.ru/unity кстати вовремя =) убонтологи молодцы =)
<trancecore> эх.... померла новая бубунта =(
<Whiskas1> там нужно выставить версиб для скачивания   подскажите какую, а то я все уже скачал ни одна чёт не устонавливается, а в англ я слаб
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Кому то нравится, к меня иконки под мак, глаз не режут )))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Хотя все остальное другое, маклук не очень нравится
<[Raiden]> может быть это связано с тем что у линукс нет определенного лица, и с тем что кто-то реальн осчитает, что тема в стиле мак самая лучшая - незнаю ) Больше вероятности - что им просто хочется маковских девайсов.
<Offoffoff1> trancecore: что сделал?
<trancecore> никто не встречал проблему при загрузке 11.04  Buffer I/O error on device fd0 logical block 0 ?
<[Raiden]> иконки вообще симпотичные
<artus> Whiskas1, http://itmages.ru/image/view/178828/8e48fbe3
<artus> Whiskas1, империческим путем нов °Ðº ÑÑÑаРнедж
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну вообще то, у Убунту уже получилось сформировать некий стиль для своего дистра, вопрос, нравится ли он всем.
<Abbattar> ferrer3 xchat к примеру. Я пытался транспорт headcounter.org настроить чёт не вышло
<Offoffoff1> trancecore: отключи флоппик
<Nor8> Хотел спросить, в убунту есть возможность, чтобы трей сворачивался как в винде?
<trancecore> Offoffoff1, в биоесе?
<artus> Whiskas1, ты сообщение от бота читал? чтото не то происходит при попытке отправить больше 255 знаков в одной мессаге на серверах фринода
<Offoffoff1> trancecore: ну вариант
<mrbogdan> В общем сдаюсь... не могу я уже, 3 часа мучений(( не хочет видеть мой тупой модем линуха. Всё пора покупать модем lan
<eleplex_> есть хдд  отдельный с всяким барахлом, если перезагрузиться то диск не подключиться до тех пор пока не  зайдешь  в него
<trancecore> Offoffoff1 в fstab'e отрубил там ваапще борода стала
<eleplex_> как сделать автоматом
<Abbattar> Nor8 alltray сворачивает
<Offoffoff1> trancecore: верни обратно все.
<Offoffoff1> trancecore: fstab надо аккуратно править
<Offoffoff1> trancecore: покажи нам его
<trancecore> Offoffoff1 приму в дар вашу строчку про флопик )
<Nor8> Abbattar: Не аллтрэй, а сам трэй хотелось бы увидеть с опцией "авторазмер"
<Whiskas1> какую версию качать  flash плеера ?
<Offoffoff1> Whiskas1: бету
<Offoffoff1> Whiskas1: 10.3
<Offoffoff1> Whiskas1: она не тормозит кстати
<Whiskas1> петросян, да
<Abbattar> Nor8: awn не подойдёт?
<Offoffoff1> trancecore: /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<Whiskas1> у .deb высвечаивается неправильная архитектура i-386
<Offoffoff1> Whiskas1: найди бету
<trancecore> Offoffoff1 спасибо
<Offoffoff1> Whiskas1: специальная бета для 64
<nikonorr1> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/square/ да вот она эта бета
 * trancecore авось повезет
<Nor8> Abbattar: Не, авн не подойдет, тогда уж юнити
<Offoffoff1> оооо... я уже раздал 5 гигов убунты
<Offoffoff1> Nor8: awn - няшка
<Offoffoff1> Nor8: по крайней мере, функционала поболее будет
<Nor8> Offoffoff1: Вполне
<Nor8> Offoffoff1: Привык к классику
<Whiskas1> sudo apt-get install install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<Offoffoff1> В Libre Office НИЧЕГО не поменялось
<Offoffoff1> Whiskas1: нееее
<Offoffoff1> Whiskas1: sudo dpkg -i пакет.deb
<Whiskas1> и пишет что пакет не найден
<Offoffoff1> Whiskas1: ты скачай это проприетарное поделие сначала. А потом поставь через dpkg
<Offoffoff1> Whiskas1: а вообще флеш не нужен.
<Offoffoff1> Whiskas1: все приличные сайты переходят на HTML5
<Offoffoff1> Whiskas1: не останься в темном прошлом на пару со Flash
<Offoffoff1> Кто качает, оставайтесь на раздаче
<Offoffoff1> помогите Каноникл
<ydz> Ладно, все доброй ночи, господа
<ydz> всем*
<shenmue> Offoffoff1 я больше тебя раздал ^^
<Offoffoff1> shenmue: ну наверно и интернет у тебя веселей.
<bevice> а где кроме сафари хтмл5 уже нормально работает?
<shenmue> уже писал. с локалки образы стянул и к торрентам. раздаю двд декстоп гном и все что на сд
<Nor8> bevice: хром
<shenmue> bevice опера хром фф4
<bevice> на турбофильме фф4 не работает, хром тормозит еще больше быдлоподелия эдоуби
 * Abbattar уходит
<Abbattar> пока
<bevice> а опера на 5й версии сильно испортилась (это имхо)
<shenmue> почему нету ксубунту сервера?
<diskin> shenmue, а у сервера нет гуя по умолчанию же
<bevice> shenmue: да вот, хороший вопрос
<Offoffoff1> shenmue: фууу... сервер с гуем? Это же непрактично и неприлично.
<Nor8> Пойти чтоле, 11.04 поставить или не надо? )))
<Webeer> Привет всем!!))
<Offoffoff1> Nor8: Надо, Вася, надо
<Offoffoff1> Webeer: превед! Что сломал?
<Nor8>  Offoffoff1: Так то да, да вот боюсь, что сыроват он. А на 10.10 у меня и так ядро последнее
<Webeer> как понять что сломал???
<Nor8>  Offoffoff1: Не хочу откатываться
<Offoffoff1> Webeer: ну в логах же ж
<X4me1eoH> hi all \0
<X4me1eoH> подскажите пожалуйста как сместить кнопки управления окном (крестик, свернуть) в правую сторону окна?
<ferrer3> Unity заточен под провосторонние кнопочки (те что сверху на окнах)
<Offoffoff1> X4me1eoH: gconf-editor
<X4me1eoH> мне для 10.04
<ferrer3> Внешний вид, там выбирай
<seed22_> X4me1eoH: ставь Ubuntu Tweak
<Offoffoff1> X4me1eoH: там в настройках metacity
<X4me1eoH> ок сенк
<seed22_> gconf-editor не всегда почему-то срабатывает
<ferrer3> Правая кнопка - изиенить фон - тема
<ferrer3> туда
<seed22_> нет там этого
<ferrer3> по темам пощёлкать, там есть
<seed22_> ну, определенные темы изначально с кнопками справа
<ferrer3> да
<ferrer3> можно там же в настройках под себя настроить любую тему
<X4me1eoH> эммм, с темами не хочется менять
<seed22_> а если тема нативно имеет кнопки слева, а мне хочется именно ее, но чтобы кнопки вправа были?
<X4me1eoH> а где там в настройках? не увижел
<seed22_> нет там
<seed22_> можешь не искать
<X4me1eoH> вот тоже и хочу
<seed22_> или через gconf-editor , но может не сработать
<Offoffoff1> seed22_: все работает.
<Offoffoff1> seed22_: пусть пробует
<artus> seed22_, с чего это вдруг gconf-editor и не сработаеть?
<X4me1eoH> gconf открыл и понял что я нуб
<artus> X4me1eoH, гугл открой) и поймеш что не все так печально )
<Offoffoff1> X4me1eoH: поиск - metacity
<seed22_> Offoffoff1 а ты думаешь я просто так говорю? у меня пару раз и правда работало. А потом нет. Поэтому и советую Ubuntu-tweak
<X4me1eoH> маленькая заметка, убунту поставил 15 мин назад
<artus> X4me1eoH, и что?
<ferrer3> у меня твик к чертям все иксы снёс, они даже не перезапускались.
<X4me1eoH> ок попробую
<shenmue> ыыы
<seed22_> ferrer3 возможно, ты там выставил такие настройки, при которых иксы не могли работать? Не мог же он сам, без внесения изменений, снести иксы?
<ferrer3> seed22, ты прав )
<X4me1eoH> твик не ищется в центре приложений
<X4me1eoH> как он точно называется?
<ferrer3> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa
<ferrer3> sudo apt-get update
<ferrer3> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<artus> нафиг твик если можно gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<X4me1eoH> метасити стоит
<markmx> текст, в общем ... побаловался я с гномом, как теперь его удалить и поставить заного чтобы он был чистенький с родной менюшкой?
<artus> markmx, настройки всмысле ?
<markmx> да уже сбросил настройки.. .меню не вернулось
<markmx> алакарте не пашет... меню редактировать невозможно... подцепилось меню от xfce4 но в гноме раньше было родное
<markmx> куда все пропало хз... видать чота удалял...
<markmx> реконфиг седня планировали делать с бевайзом но чота у меня не срослось пол дня бегал по работам
<Offoffoff1> markmx: удали .config + .gconf
<markmx> оке счас
<Offoffoff1> А какая модная теперь прокрутка в Ubuntu! Ни у кого такой нет!
<Nor8> факт
<Nor8> Offoffoff1: Поставил уже?
<Nor8> Offoffoff1: Или в вбокс смотришь?
<staff_nowa> Всем привет, есть проблема у VPS провайдера стоит linux header 2.6.18, а мне допустим нужны 2.6.32.31 как с этим быть :?
<Offoffoff1> Nor8: kvm
<Nor8> ясно
<staff_nowa> пробывал dpkg -i их распаковывать, но эффекта ни какого :(
<staff_nowa> ребят помогите
<X4me1eoH> кто подскажет как сделать в убунте правильную работу двух мониторов?
<X4me1eoH> а то на втором монике артефакты сплошные
<Nor8> X4me1eoH: Настроить их по отдельности
<X4me1eoH> да собственно со вторым не дает ничего сделать
<X4me1eoH> а еще у меня 8 рабочих столов
<X4me1eoH> дрова поставил проприетарные
<[Raiden]> нвидия?
<X4me1eoH> ати
<[Raiden]> юзай поиск на форуме или тему создай.
<[Raiden]> Я не сталкивался
<Nor8> ати это проблема, когда они уже нормальные дрова напишут? )))
<X4me1eoH> даже как то работает второй моник
<ferrer3> Вот интересно, совместим ли компиз с 11.04?
<X4me1eoH> только странно
<ferrer3> и как в Юнити сделать, чтобы у каждого окна было вверху стандартное меню?
<Nor8> ferrer3: Тебе же говорили, что компиз падал на бетке. И спрашивали, как он работает на финале
<ferrer3> Как закрепить боковую панель, чтобы она не убиралась?
<ferrer3> Вообще, очень сырое окружение рабочего стола... ни настроек, ничего. И интерфейс интуитивно не понятен. (
<Atybrc> Как ник здесь менять?
<rapidsp> "/nick"
<ExHang> Привет, восстановил равновесие душевное заходами в ubuntu 11.04 с помощью gnome а не юнити
<ExHang> мне юнити этот не понравилась очень - для мелких компов она - мне она показалось совсем не удобной, не в стиле PC какомто...
<[Raiden]> хорошо что есть выбор. )
<ferrer3> да, она сыровата, конечно.
<[Raiden]> ты  юнити конкретно или про вообще?
<ferrer3> ну я про юнити. понятно, что гном в порядке, но огорчает, что компиз и твик плохо работают...
<ferrer3> Например, в Юнити совсем не удобно перетаскивать окна на соседние столы. И вообще, переключаться между столами
<[Raiden]> там компиз впринципе. можно изменить
<[Raiden]> у меня экспо в левом верхнем углу + хоткей и скале в левом правом
<[Raiden]> правда в гном2
<[Raiden]> ну и десктоп валл
<doc24> в общем - еще 2 месяца подождать надо))))
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0428/h_1304019205_b0c3ac04ff.png
<[Raiden]> экспо...
<He3Hauka> всем привет
<RStyler> всем привет никто не знает когда появится DVD версия 11.04 ??? а то дял загрузки только CD версия доступна :(((
<[Raiden]> RStyler: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
<[Raiden]> там ваще дейлибилды леЖат
<RStyler> <[Raiden]> спасибо дружище
<[Raiden]> стой!
<[Raiden]> тут релизы ) включая двд )
<[Raiden]> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/release/
<[Raiden]> хотя сча думаю это одно и тоже.
<[Raiden]> но на всякий...
<nebelwanderer> Народ, помогите решить проблему. Нечаянно убил автозапуск pulseaudio, потом отдельно добавил его через "запускаемые приложения". Теперь грузится с запозданием, при загрузке звук не выдает. Как вылечить?
<RStyler> <[Raiden]>  спасибо, сейчас посмотрю
<[Raiden]> как ты убил - вот вопрос
<nebelwanderer> в какой-то момент нажал killall -9 pulseaudio
<diskin> service pulseaudio status набери?
<[Raiden]> Хм, сдаюсь, незнаю. Могу только сказать что по умолч там пускается как start-pulseaudio-x11
<nebelwanderer> пока экспериментировал
<diskin> nebelwanderer, ну это не убирает из автозагрузки...
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> хотя может и убирает, если сохранение сессий включено
<nebelwanderer> ну по идее не должно было. Но вот убралось ведь.
<nebelwanderer> вот проблема была в том, что start-pulseaudio-x11 как раз было включено в автозапуск... но его, видимо, не хватало. А когда просто pulseaudio в автозапуск добавил, стало запускаться
<nebelwanderer> но с затормаживанием. Не сразу
<seed22_> народ, кому-нибудь удавалось установить и запустить под вайном Nokia PC Suite ?
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0428/h_1304019973_6b6c9219de.png - так по умолч в 11.04
<nebelwanderer> спасибо, но это вроде как раз никуда не делось... только при запуске этого процесса звук все равно не пахал
<RStyler> <[Raiden]> друг подскажи 11,04 это LTS версия ???
<[Raiden]> нет
<RStyler> LTS будет позже ???
<[Raiden]> весной наверное в 2012
<[Raiden]> или осенью. В этом году нет
<[Raiden]> на десктопе какая разница
<[Raiden]> и вообще / не уникален обычно , только /home и другие разделы. Что обычно переносится без особых проблем на другие версии ) 18 месяцев тоже нормальный сро кжизни дистра.
<X4me1eoH> подскажите, как сделать чтоб диски автоматом маунтились?
<[Raiden]> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<[Raiden]> либо так, либо гугли про udev и правила для него
<[Raiden]> всё что могу сказать )
<X4me1eoH> ок спасибо
<RStyler> <[Raiden]> качаю с яндексовского зеркала, тут скорость быстрее. Еще раз спасибо
<RStyler> пока всем и успехов
<shenmue>  :|
<shenmue> пишу пишу... пишу пишу.... бац свет вырубили
<X4me1eoH> бывает
<X4me1eoH> а я тут думаю думаю думаю...бац мозг сломал =/
<shenmue> бывает
<X4me1eoH> нифига непонял про монтировку дисков автоматом
<X4me1eoH> точнее боязно в fstab лезть
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Здесь?
<shenmue> каких дисков?
<X4me1eoH> ну вообще, разделов
<X4me1eoH> чтоб как загрузил систему, запустил плеер, и он работает, а не молчит, потому что не видит разделов
<shenmue> есть граф утилита для фстаб
<X4me1eoH> мм?
<shenmue> правда от этого легче тебе не станет
<X4me1eoH> пичалька =(
<[Raiden]> Nor8: да
<shenmue> там все равно все самому прописывать
<shenmue> pysdm называется
<shenmue> она в репах должна быть.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Глянь, плиз, работает ли fusion icon у тебя? А то в бетке отказывалась эта маленькая прога запускаться напрочь.))))
<X4me1eoH> попробую поставить
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Это единственное, что мешает мне перейти на 11.04  )))))
<shenmue> в принципе должно быть все просто
<[Raiden]> работает (в гноме)
<[Raiden]> если ты в юнити смотрел, то может работало, там просто трей включать надо
<[Raiden]> хотя незнаю
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Нет, в классике смотрел
<[Raiden]> у меня ок
<Nor8> [Raiden]: ок, попозже тогда перееду на 11.04 ))0
<[Raiden]> в парке щелкнул http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0429/h_1304021602_c2c4d02706.jpeg
<X4me1eoH> чето натыркал
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Норм, это какая страна? ))))
<X4me1eoH> попробую перезагрузиться
<shenmue> бэкап делал?
<XuMuK> Nor8, вапще с юнити лучше с компизом поаккуратней
<shenmue> ппц
<Nor8>  XuMuK: Я "вапще" юнити не собираюсь пользоваться )))
<shenmue> зря
<[Raiden]> Россия )
<XuMuK> я тоже не собиралсо) но она такая няшка))
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ну не знаю, на бетке не смотрелась, может уже допилили )))
<Nor8> XuMuK: Да и с компизом, как ты говоришь, не дружит
<Asti> уже желпние отпало ее тестить на виртуалку ставится в течении часа
<Asti> *желание
<XuMuK> [Raiden], чо за камера?)
<shenmue> X4me1eoH ?
<XuMuK> кач-во неплохое)
<nikonorr> почему это не дружит с компизом? вроде бы дружит ))
<X4me1eoH> плохо натыркал =)
<shenmue> хы
<X4me1eoH> теперь попробуем научный метод тыка
<[Raiden]> да мыльница  nikon s52 , ничего особенного. Я бы не советывал
<Nor8> nikonorr: А в чате говорят, что не совсем жружит
<nikonorr> даже вязкозть окон поперла ))
<Nor8> дружит*
<XuMuK> вау, тока щас дошло что вычат 3.4))
<XuMuK> пррогресс однако)
<shenmue> X4me1eoH смотри можешь доиграться
<X4me1eoH> дык я же не просто методом тыка, а научным методом =))
<Nor8> Ладно, пойду поставлю 11.04, вы тут не пейте и не воруйте! ))))
<shenmue> научный это man fstab
<shenmue> Nor8 ага конечно
<X4me1eoH> хм, а в фстабе поменялось чето
<X4me1eoH> вот обьясните мне
<nikonorr> у меня на бете не дружила галочка в компизе в опенГЛ  Синхронизировать с VBlank.  Было небольшое торможение перетаскивания окон, убрал ее и все стало на свои места
<nikonorr> больше проблем не было и нет
<shenmue> ати?
<nikonorr> дада она , ати
<shenmue> =)
<X4me1eoH> у меня диск разбит на 3 раздела под линь 7гб на точку монтирования / 2 гб на своп и около 30гб на точку /home и гигов 100 осталось в нтфс
<X4me1eoH> при открытии "компьютера" вижу только файловую систему и нтфс диск, так и должно быть?
<shenmue> X4me1eoH	http://www.ubuntologia.ru/mount#fstab
<nikonorr> панельку сделал размером на половину меньше, как-то и не страшненькая она стала )) даже ничего, красавица. И подсветку оставил только не тех кнопках которые включены, вобще красота. Не, юнити - сила! =)
<shenmue> похвались фотой
<[Dmitry]> Так вот
<nikonorr> сейчас залью куда нибудь
<[Dmitry]> Что то у меня на 64х битно системе влеш не взлетел в хроме
<[Dmitry]> флэш*
<XuMuK> [Dmitry], скачай с адоб лаб или ланчпада и запихай в /opt/google/chrome
<[Dmitry]> Просто туда кинуть .so ?
<XuMuK> да
<[Dmitry]> Jr
<[Dmitry]> кинул
<[Dmitry]> не помогло
<XuMuK> перезапустил, надеюсь?
<[Dmitry]> Ты не поверишь...
<XuMuK> еще кинь в /usr/lib/mozilla/filrefox/plugins
<velessky> Злого ская нет?*из под дивана*
<[Dmitry]> Слава Богам. Заработало
<[Dmitry]> XuMuK: Благодарю.
<inkvizitor68sl> velessky: нету
<velessky> Уфффф......А то банит ни за что, редиска =(
<velessky> Забанил за совет юзать Убу 4.04....=(
<[Dmitry]> velessky: Я могу тебя забанить, хочешь?)
<XuMuK> [Dmitry], незачто
<shenmue> хы
<velessky> Уууу....Антихрист, злыдень!
<[Dmitry]> Кто такой антихрист?
<nikonorr> http://photoload.ru/data/b3/cc/50/b3cc50c7ed44c683807258c361f8c181.jpg   вот мой столик практически по умолчанию все, чуть чуть привел в порядок
<velessky> персонаж христианской эсхатологии, тот, кто исполнит Библейское пророчество о противнике Иисуса Христа, будучи внешне похожим на него, но имеющим другую сущность.(с)Вики
<velessky> Так.Что-то хотел сделать.Забыл....
<shenmue> nikonorr	какой маленький монитор или какая у тебя большая проблема с разрешением
<velessky> Проблема с разрешением у меня....Максимальное 1280х1024))))
<nikonorr> да не, хостинг первый попавшийся нашел, а там мелко, где залить не знаю
<XuMuK> http://itmages.ru/image/view/178991/44b0bb75
<[Dmitry]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/178992/e3de3abf Вот вам дефолт
<[Dmitry]> !itmages | nikonorr
<ubuntuhelp> nikonorr: ITmages — быстрый и удобный хостинг изображений. см: http://itmages.ru
<nikonorr> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0429/h_1304023347_68bee683a0.jpeg
<shenmue> у них там плагин для наутилуса няшный
<[Dmitry]> nikonorr: Каждый раз когда ты даешь прямую ссылку, ты убиваешь котенка. А еще я получаю неверную статистику по посещениям.
<shenmue> nikonorr баба голая на берегу... как тебе не стыдно
<[Dmitry]> shenmue: У них - это у нас? :)
<[Dmitry]> Кстати скоро для natty соберем...
<shenmue> [Dmitry] на itmages.ru
<nikonorr> ))
<velessky> щас свою обоину покажу
<[Dmitry]> shenmue: Спасибо кэп, это мой ресурс :)
<XuMuK> ыы
<shenmue> ну я ж не знал
<trancecore> end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0               Buffer I/O error on device fd0 logical block 0      Как это исправить?
<[Dmitry]> Помойму весь форум убунты знает чей он)
<[Dmitry]> trancecore: Выкинуть дискету
<velessky> "Я не знааал. что любовь может быть жестооокой, а Гном таким одинокииим"
<trancecore> дак не то что дискету, флопик в биосе отрублен
<velessky> во, моя обоина http://itmages.ru/image/view/178994/b9b63684
<trancecore> может кто что дельного посоветует?
<shenmue> trancecore	а что ты делаешь вообще?
<trancecore> думаю как убрать эту чтуку
<velessky> Темный фончик, зенки не напрягаются...
<[Raiden]> жутчайщая обоина из те что я видел за последний месяц
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> [Raiden] ты еще не видел девятку самых убогих сайтов на планете
<velessky> А по-моему милейшая девушка)
<nikonorr> да ниче, галстук жует
<XuMuK> мрачно
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-7.png вот моя раз тут хвалимся
<XuMuK> обоина должна радовать
<velessky> Меня радует моя обоина О_о....
<XuMuK> тоже мрачновато)
<velessky> ВО, мазевый скрин
<nikonorr> серьезная девчушка
<nikonorr> и как бы в сторону панели юнити навела она свою пушку, это намек?
<velessky> Юнити мастдай
<shenmue> хотел скрин из мульта сделать как обоину с этим кадром. долго ковырлся в гимпе и в итоге скачал вэллперер ^_^
<CleanLight> =)
<velessky> О, Глеб.Дарова
<CleanLight> shenmue, почти тоже самое =)
<CleanLight> velessky, здарова =)
<sylion> народ подскажите пожалуйста, я не могу установить liferea выдаёт ошибку...
<sylion> error code 1
<shenmue> rffre. b rfr cnfdbim&
<shenmue> какую и как ставишь?
<shenmue> nikonorr	у меня мята. и нет юнити
<sylion> с офф репозитория, через центр приложений
<CleanLight> shenmue, только мне надо было банально сделать картинку(вставить её) и подписать
<sylion> щас с консоли выброс дам
<shenmue> не сюда
<CleanLight> shenmue, но я скачал fastone :)
<shenmue> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<CleanLight> shenmue, крут :))) а какие ещё есть команды?
<shenmue> для чего?
<sylion> http://pastebin.com/km0D604J
<XuMuK> крут, ето ещё мягко говоря)
<CleanLight> ну для бота
<shenmue> аа... !help в приват боту
<CleanLight> щас заценим
<velessky> http://itmages.ru/image/view/178998/be2ce8be
<CleanLight> странно, там нет этой команды =)
<velessky> вот эта обоина стояла до барышни
<XuMuK> припять, тоже мрачно
<velessky> А по-моему "Соу свиииит"
<shenmue> sylion на ум пришло почистить кэш и сменить репы
<shenmue> у меня корбина например часто забагованные пакеты выдает либо вообще остуствуют
<sylion> почистил, сменил на ppa и ничего, тоже самое + ещё какието зависимости не может найти...
<shenmue> 11?
<velessky> а еще до этого стояли фотки подруги ибо дико забавные http://cs9218.vkontakte.ru/u6264367/102508449/x_df46c7b3.jpg
<XuMuK> да уж
<XuMuK> хмурая у тя подруга)
<shenmue> рыбку жалка
<velessky> http://cs4177.vkontakte.ru/u6264367/102508449/x_8358ca84.jpg
<velessky> она дико милая)
<XuMuK> тут да)
<velessky> http://cs10505.vkontakte.ru/u6264367/-6/x_27e5670f.jpg
<velessky> последнюю еще глянь)
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<XuMuK> засветить свою чтоли)
<velessky> Ненене...Эт не моя.Просто подруга.)
<nikonorr> http://ubuntual.com/union-blue-тема-для-ubuntu-11-04/  во темка для юнити блюе
<inkvizitor68sl> velessky: познакомь ;)
<only_you> красивая подруга (:
<velessky> Инк, я бы сам с ней более "тесно" познакомился Т_Т
<seed22_> +500
<seed22_> особенно с рыбой
<seed22_> имхо
<inkvizitor68sl> хм.... хотя нафиг мне ещё одна в коллекции
<shenmue> nikonorr а что панель не меняется под цвет темы?
<velessky> У меня все такие)
<nikonorr> так не моя тема , кто ж ее знает чего она не меняет цвет
<CleanLight> классная тема!
<nikonorr> плохо что она вобще ничего не меняет кроме размеров
<seed22_> народ,я  на распутье. Стоит 10,04. настроенная под меня, все работает как надо. Обновляться или нет до 11 ?
<shenmue> нет
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<shenmue> работает - не... ????
<nikonorr> мне кажется всетаки ее заставят поменять и форму и цвет и может функциональность прибавится
<shenmue> CleanLight эрго прокси на ультра фиолет похоже очень
<inky1> нет
<diskin> seed22_, я бы не трогал
<CleanLight> shenmue, не смотрел :)
<CleanLight> shenmue, понравилось? :)
<GodGodGodGod> нет
<diskin> правда у меня до сих пор 9.04 по той же причине :)
<inkvizitor68sl> не вздумайте вообще 1104 ставитиь
<seed22_> ))
<inkvizitor68sl> она тормз
<shenmue> последняя серия. а кино так себе. графика одна
<inkvizitor68sl> и батарейку жрет
<CleanLight> а я всё таки рискну :)
<velessky> http://cs1934.vkontakte.ru/u1042530/83116386/x_e36bb0d9.jpg
<velessky> ^________________^
<CleanLight> как экспортировать ключи от реп?
<inkvizitor68sl> мы тебя тут забаним ;)
<general-beck> hi2all, с релизом, летаю с альфы 3,  полет нормальный!
<inkvizitor68sl> чтобы ты не споашивал про 1104 ничего)
<nikonorr> ну сожрет она вашу батарейку, а вам уже и жалко
<shenmue> CleanLight всмысле?
<shenmue> добавить ключь?
<shenmue> ключ *
<CleanLight> inkvizitor68sl, ну, не надо поспешных выводов делать :) я, очень редко сюда обращаюсь, гуглом ещё не разучился пользоваться :)
<CleanLight> shenmue, экспортировать ключи :)
<CleanLight> там есть только добавить
<[Dmitry]>  inkvizitor68sl Пыщ
<[Dmitry]> Чего разбушевался
<inkvizitor68sl> gos
<inkvizitor68sl> пыщ то есть
<XuMuK> чур меня
<XuMuK> фу
<[Dmitry]> Я сам тебя щас забаню)
<XuMuK> [Dmitry], какашка, ваше итмаджес... почему лимит на 6 мг?)
<inkvizitor68sl> [Dmitry]: а потом я тебя
<shenmue> CleanLight а чорт знает где хранятся они
<[Dmitry]> XuMuK: А куда больше то?
<inkvizitor68sl> [Dmitry]: моё дзен сильнее твоего
<XuMuK> фотка жены не залазит
<XuMuK> гг
<CleanLight> shenmue, и что делать, после того, как я добавлю репы в 11.04?
<[Dmitry]> inkvizitor68sl: Нет
<XuMuK> а она худенькая)
<[Dmitry]> inkvizitor68sl: Меня тут вообще не забанить, если ты забыл))
<inkvizitor68sl> да ну вас с вашими возлюбленными( я вот найти достойную не могу(
<[Dmitry]> XuMuK: Фотки похудей
<[Dmitry]> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> [Dmitry]: who's your root?
<[Dmitry]> XuMuK: 2011/04/29 01:02:19 [error] [exception.CHttpException.500] exception 'CHttpException' with message 'Размер изображения "P1030211.JPG" превышает 6000000 байт' 
<[Dmitry]> На почту не нагадил :)
<[Dmitry]> мне*
<shenmue> CleanLight если репы действительны для натти (а их могли еще и не сделать) то репы добовлять как обычно.
<[Dmitry]> inkvizitor68sl: Щито?
<volid> Привет всем. Вьібираю 3g модем. Претендентьі: huawei e1550, zte mf100, zte mf110. Какой вьібрать, чтоб без проблем заработал  под убунту?
<shenmue> либо ключи ручным методом либо автоматически благо скрипты есть
<CleanLight> shenmue, репы не ппа, а сторонние - это раз, два - они действительный для нати
<inkvizitor68sl> [Dmitry]: то про что именно ? )
<[Dmitry]> (01:06:54) inkvizitor68sl: [Dmitry]: who's your root?
<CleanLight> shenmue, так чтобы добавить ключ - нужно чтобы он был у тебя :))
<inkvizitor68sl> [Dmitry]: бот же все ещё на s2/s1 крутится?
<shenmue> CleanLight ну вот тут скрипт есть http://www.kubuntu.ru/node/3996
<volid> Интересует zte mf110. Он походу самьій новьій и продвинуиьій. Как работает в убунту?
<shenmue> CleanLight ключ получаешь только с сервера кей убунту чота там
<[Dmitry]> inkvizitor68sl: Я хз
<CleanLight> shenmue, не всегда, есть ещё личные ключи
<XuMuK> [Dmitry], знаю, потому и говорю)
<[Dmitry]> Ключи на сервер давно просрал где то
<shenmue> а с этим не знаю
<XuMuK> ща посмотрим пиндосский сервис каг справицо...
<inkvizitor68sl> [Dmitry]: bond      1144  0.5  2.8 266068 114144 ?       S    Apr28   4:31 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/supybot -d /home/bond/ubuntuhelp/ubuntuhelp.conf
<only_you> volid: е1550 отлично работает
<CleanLight> shenmue, хи, почитал, интересно :)
<inkvizitor68sl> [Dmitry]: так что забаним =)
<nikonorr> вот чего неудобно что в панели значок открывает окно, а вот закрывать не закрывает. Ну можно было бы сделать такое, второй раз нажал и окно свернулось .
<[Dmitry]> inkvizitor68sl: Нет, ты не понял :)
<[Dmitry]> inkvizitor68sl: Вот поставь мне бан)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну точнее сделаем так, что ты никого не забанишь)
<[Dmitry]> Я неуловимый джо.
<inkvizitor68sl> @op
<inkvizitor68sl> хм?
<[Dmitry]> м?
<[Dmitry]> :P
<CleanLight> мхмх?
<[Dmitry]> м?
<[Dmitry]> :P
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<nebelwanderer> Никто не пробовал подружить Pulseaudio и Enemy Territory: Quake Wars? Они друг друга в упор не переваривают.
<[Dmitry]> Присунул? :)
<[Dmitry]> Ну так вот
<[Dmitry]> нене
<[Dmitry]> Мне ваши эти бани пофегу
<CleanLight> [Dmitry], ты один из богов? :)
<[Dmitry]> Нет)
<[Dmitry]> inkvizitor68sl: Расслабься
<markmx> текс =) ) ) все таки =) как спасти пароли хрома?
<CleanLight> [Dmitry], чёрт, а я уже было думал тебе поклоняться :)
<shenmue> markmx last pass
<inkvizitor68sl> markmx: .config/google-chrome
<XuMuK>  мне тоже бани пофегу)
<[Dmitry]> CleanLight: Не сотвори себе кумира. какаято там заповедь.
<markmx> папку перенес забекапил, этого достаточно? ластпас не дает импортить и иэкспортить почему то
<CleanLight> [Dmitry], слушаюсь и повинуюсь :D
<XuMuK> раз пять меня можно забанить)
<markmx> балин я тут планирую 11,04 ставить а вы про бани с пивом
<[Raiden]> )
<[Dmitry]> inkvizitor68sl: relax.
<CleanLight> =))
<XuMuK> с планом вапще то...
<XuMuK> пива нет
<CleanLight> понесло =))
<XuMuK> пока
<shenmue> битва титанов =)
<CleanLight> XuMuK, у меня есть три пакета сока :)
<inkvizitor68sl> ъм
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<XuMuK> с понедельника будет бочками))
<nebelwanderer> ставь давай, оно того стоит
<[Dmitry]> inkvizitor68sl: Крута да?))
<inkvizitor68sl> ага
<markmx> инквизитор, я сбекапил данную папку, после реинсталла если я ее подсуну хромику то все будет как надо? или тока логины спасены будут а пароли придется заного вбивать? ато я натыкался пару топиков на форуме
<inkvizitor68sl> markmx: всё спасется
<XuMuK> флаг -n решает)
<inkvizitor68sl> markmx: я так уже 10 переездов пережил
<markmx> хм... то бишь все сохранненные пассы выживали? суперски
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice [Dmitry]
<inkvizitor68sl> [Dmitry]: ня?
<[Dmitry]> Убидил
<markmx> они 10.10 подепяться в 11,04?
<[Dmitry]> Как? :)
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, приглоси его на андроид)
<shenmue> я wand.dat в опере из релиза в релиз кидаю
<inkvizitor68sl> [Dmitry]: ну я то про +е в курсе)
<XuMuK> чисто поиздевацо)
<inkvizitor68sl> просто сразу не посмотрел
<[Dmitry]> inkvizitor68sl: Верни мне его ну
<NoOova> ЫЫЫЫЫЫ
<NoOova> kirov.tele2.ru
<[Dmitry]> @devoice
<[Dmitry]> тест
<ubuntuhelp> [Dmitry], Ну понг, и что?
<CleanLight> парапарпам
<[Dmitry]> ага
<NoOova> после 5 минут ожидния все сул запросы
<inkvizitor68sl> ну лана, буду тоже незабаниваемый
<[Dmitry]> inkvizitor68sl: Это будет секрет :)
<markmx> пятница тока наступила а вы там уже бухие чтоли?
<inkvizitor68sl> @deop
<inkvizitor68sl> @kban --host inkvizitor68sl 600 тест
<markmx> 8 минут до начала создания флешки)
<XuMuK> сделайте кто нить /msg ChanServ flags +o=)
<CleanLight> =))
<inkvizitor68sl> passed
<[Dmitry]> inkvizitor68sl: Велкам в мои ряды
<XuMuK> сделайте кто нить /msg ChanServ flags +o #ubuntu-ru XuMuK  =)
<[Dmitry]> :)
<XuMuK> поправочка)
<[Dmitry]> олсо
<[Dmitry]> Зря вы грина сделали фаундером
<[Dmitry]> :)
<XuMuK> фаундером низя никаго делать)
<XuMuK> фаундер один)
<markmx> текс... у нас трабла =) ) ) ) флешки то и нету
<NoOova> ппц!!! ТП теле2 не в курсе даже что у них сайт вываливает дамп скл запросов!
<NoOova> =)))
<markmx> не трож мои дампы =)
<[Dmitry]> NoOova: Ну вываливает, и что?)
<NoOova> да ничо такие вещи отключать надо
<NoOova> серьезная контора ппц
<[Dmitry]> Серьезная? Пфф
<markmx> там пароли к мобильникам не хешированные
<[Dmitry]> Связь говно
<[Dmitry]> Билайне рулит
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: 2 фаундеоа
<[Dmitry]> У него есть безлимитка ынтырнетов за 150р в месяц)
<inkvizitor68sl> сейчас
<markmx> рулит радио мидланд на небольших растоянниях...
<[Dmitry]> Вы только представьте
<[Dmitry]> безлимит 3g
<[Dmitry]> за 150 рублей
<NoOova> markmx: ага и все фамилии имена и  паспортные данные если зайти на страничку kirov.tele2.ru/get_all_fucking_stupid_users_requisits
<inkvizitor68sl> [Dmitry]: у меня за 0 скоро будет
<markmx> во времена виой пары вы все еще пользуетесь 3G?
<[Dmitry]> markmx: Я что то в своем HTC не нашел дырки под витуху
<NoOova> markmx: хм я в туалете предпочитаю пользоватсья вйфаем а не витухой
<markmx> виговый у тя хтц...вот в моей нокле н900... =) ) ) )
<[Dmitry]> У меня Desire HD, Все норм :)
<inkvizitor68sl> да молчите вы со своими говнодевайсами. У меня ноут от батареи дольше них живет
<markmx> так лан...какие папки еще сбекапить? ато я счас уже скоро в винду полезу флешку делать
<NoOova> Эх жлко там ничо интересного в SQL Нету... только вывод блокобаннеров
<[Dmitry]> inkvizitor68sl: Кстати
<inkvizitor68sl> [Dmitry]: ам?
<[Dmitry]> inkvizitor68sl: Сегодня опять не смог пабидить нвидию на ноуте
<ferrer3> что за ноут? мак бук эир чтоли?
<markmx> у инквизитора ноут питается батареями... шестисекционными... сссровскими =)
<[Dmitry]> vgaswitcheroo вешает его нахур
<inkvizitor68sl> [Dmitry]: ты всё ещё пытаешься) ?
<[Dmitry]> ер*
<[Dmitry]> Да
<[Dmitry]> Это была попытка №3
<inkvizitor68sl> [Dmitry]: когда переключал - иксы убивал?
<inkvizitor68sl> перед этим?
<[Dmitry]> Только если раньше оно хоть не висло
<[Dmitry]> Да еп
<[Dmitry]> В консоли виснет
<NoOova> гы SELECT session FROM captchas WHERE session='b4d02ed595815beac8104b8c68b417d0'
<[Dmitry]> наглухо
<[Dmitry]> SysRQ не пашет
<inkvizitor68sl> мда уж)
<NoOova> как некрасиво
<[Dmitry]> inkvizitor68sl: Я в пичали
<inkvizitor68sl> ferrer3: asus u35jc слегка затюненый
<velessky> Я вернулся...Моя звонила. болтали....
<inkvizitor68sl> [Dmitry]: венду поставь и играйся ХД
<[Dmitry]> inkvizitor68sl: Дак стоит
<[Dmitry]> :D
<[Dmitry]> оемная
<inkvizitor68sl> хах)
<[Dmitry]> лицензионная
<Hakujin> Всем привет
<[Dmitry]> чем я и горжусь
<[Dmitry]> )
<inkvizitor68sl> небось и дефолтная ось осталась?
<Hakujin> Ребят, хелп
<velessky> Шо такое, отрок?
<inkvizitor68sl> которая по второй кнопке повера?
<markmx> вопрошай хакуджин =)
<Hakujin> только что обновил убунту свою, как убрать нахрен этот меню слева и вернуть нормальный таскбар?
<ferrer3> у меня сонька 6 часов живёт... эиры вроде как по 9 (
<seed22_> :-D
<[Dmitry]> Hakujin: Снеси дрова на видео
<[Dmitry]> будет тебе таскбар
<Hakujin> я работаю, мне нужно переключаться
<XuMuK> у меня тоже лиц, если читать чо написано...
<[Dmitry]> Я сегодня проверил
<[Dmitry]> работает 100%
<markmx> ооо вигасе =) а я ради этого меню ее ставить счас буду
<XuMuK> 7 ультимейт
<Hakujin> а оно мне предлагает фотографии смотреть
<inkvizitor68sl> Hakujin: бугога))
<markmx> ваще это юнити аплет же вроде да?
<[Raiden]> Hakujin: гном классик  сессия в гдм
<Hakujin> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> Hakujin: на экране приветсвия выбери классчисеский гнром
<Hakujin> спасибо, щас
<[Dmitry]> А можно просто дрова снести
<[Dmitry]> :)
<[Dmitry]> Ъ вариант
<velessky> Хикуджин, нажми "завершить сеанс" и там Убунту классик
<markmx> дмитрий все проблемы решает выпиливанием дров =)
<[Dmitry]> Конечно
<XuMuK> wobbly windows исчезнут
<velessky> Дик....Ты легких путей не ищешь, гляжу...
<XuMuK> не вариант
<[Dmitry]> я с ними сегодня столько маялся
<inkvizitor68sl> [Dmitry]: кста, у меня btrfs ссыпаося сегодня =)
<velessky> Дим*
<inkvizitor68sl> ссыпался*
<[Dmitry]> О!
<[Raiden]> им надо было сделать при первом старте запрос. Что желаете по умолчанию?
<inkvizitor68sl> это не мат был
<[Dmitry]> inkvizitor68sl: Я еще думал на корень запилить
<XuMuK> ыы
<[Dmitry]> Но передумал что то
<inkvizitor68sl> ну я вот и запилил
<[Dmitry]> лол
<inkvizitor68sl> неделю выжила
<XuMuK> вот вы комикадзе оба
<inkvizitor68sl> потом всё
<markmx> так... я в винду, если не вернусь... значит играюсь в колдути... а не ставлю убунту =) не поминайте лихом =)
<velessky> Мужики.Вопрос жизни и смерти
<Hakujin> и меню аналогичное "пуску" в окошках было сверху, у меня там вайновый раздел, теперь его найти не могу
<inkvizitor68sl> даже в livecd нельзя было её подмонтировать - висло всё намертво
<[Dmitry]> markmx: Ьудем считать тебя коммунистом
<NoOova> velessky: бери ребристые
<inkvizitor68sl> а пупырчатые не бери, они потом жалуются
<XuMuK> у меня хоум, за каторый порву любого, года три уже не шелохнувшись на рейсере)
<velessky> Завтра пойду востанавливаться в инст.Отчисляли...эм...раза 4-ре...Что на этот раз врать ректору?
<velessky> НЕТ, вот про презервативы не надо!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<NoOova> velessky: главное глаза невинные делл и морду кирпичом
<XuMuK> и врот чих пых что недокументирован по стандарту... не успел чувак, закрыли его...
<inkvizitor68sl> velessky: в армию надо?
<NoOova> типа ты не виноват и мир жесток
<velessky> "Я рисую вазилином в деканате слово "хватит""
<inkvizitor68sl> velessky: живешь в мск?
<velessky> Отслужил.ФСО при призеденте РФ
<inkvizitor68sl> живешь в москве?
<velessky> не.Коломна, 100км от МСК
<inkvizitor68sl> иди к нам на работу, через полтора года пойдешь работать в яндекс
<inkvizitor68sl> и нафиг тебе универ не нужен будет
<velessky> "к нам"это куда?
<XuMuK> блин, не успел спросить какой код...
<velessky> надеюсь, не в гей-порно?
<Hakujin> выбираю "Классическая убунту(без эффектов)"? чтобы убрать эту хрень справа
<inkvizitor68sl> саппорт хостера одного
<velessky> Это я так, к слову....
<NoOova> на теле2 сайте Jquery и Fancybox =))) гы
<velessky> Я не против.Чем заниматься надо, сколько башляют, как коллеги?
<Hakujin> Перезагружусь, попробую :)
<inkvizitor68sl> коллеги отличные, учиться, админить, админить,админить,админить,админить, платят мало поначалу)
<velessky> Какой график(реально ли мататься каждый день будет)?
<inkvizitor68sl> зато в яндексе платят мало
<velessky> Мало-понятие растяжимое
<inkvizitor68sl> ой
<inkvizitor68sl> много
<[Raiden]> Hakujin: с эффектами тоже без хрени справа
<inkvizitor68sl> очень много)
<velessky> для Коломны - 30-ка ОЧЕНЬ хорошо
<[Raiden]> *слева
<inkvizitor68sl> а у нас 100 попадаемость в яндекс =)
<inkvizitor68sl> 3е уже
<inkvizitor68sl> за этот год
<inkvizitor68sl> velessky: сначала 20
<inkvizitor68sl> потом как покажешь
<[Raiden]> кстати, хрень справа мне бы больше понравилась, ну не левша я.
<CleanLight> никто так и не подскажет, как экспортировать ключи от реп? :)
<velessky> Я согласен, только в анус не е....
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня сейчас 37500
<velessky> А вдруг я нуб-нубом?)))
<inkvizitor68sl> убунту сам ставил?
<velessky> Учился, кстати, на преподавателя химии и информатики
<inkvizitor68sl> с альтернейта?
<velessky> Убунту. ОспенСосе
<sylion> народ у когонибудь ещё траблы с установкой liferea возникали, или то только у меня такое?
<velessky> Убунту собирал вчера. свою сборку
<inkvizitor68sl> ну вот бегом читать про апач, nginx и прочую ересь =)
<Hakujin> НАРОД! Спаибо большое, хрень убралась :)
<Hakujin> Спасибо
<[Raiden]> ))
<velessky> Инк, я сервер свой поднимал на хостере в америке
<Hakujin> Я счастлив
<inkvizitor68sl> убунту ставил - значит обучаем =)
<velessky> Perfect world
<velessky> За что, кстати, на меня мейл обиделся очень сильно
<Hakujin> Кстати, а нельзя как то сделать, чтоб всплывающие окна не перекрывали область ввода?
<inkvizitor68sl> мы тут взялись девочку вообще с нуля учить - получается
<velessky> потому как самый популярный сервер инета был
<velessky> а им не башляли
<inkvizitor68sl> неделю учим, а она уже в плане администрирования уделает 90% присутствующих здесь =)
<velessky> Познакомь, а?)))
<inkvizitor68sl> ну нет уж
<inkvizitor68sl> надо ж мне кого то насиловать в перерывах между поисками мечты всей своей жизни
<[Dmitry]> Инк, ты кабель)
<velessky> Так суть в чем, я не против - работать руками умею, думаю тоже переодически
<Hakujin> Кстати, кто какую IDE и компилятор использует для разработок на с++
<Hakujin> ?
<[Dmitry]> g++
<velessky> сервер на убу и центоси поднимал
<Hakujin> И какой редактор для php
<inkvizitor68sl> velessky: я, кстати, абсолютно серьёзно по поводу работы. Условия отличные. Коллектив хороший, мирный (ну кроме главбуха).
<[Dmitry]> gedit
<velessky> pwpvp.net если не веришь)
<sylion> народ помогите плиз, не ставится liferea ни из офф репа, ни из ppa
<Hakujin> я щас Eclipce + gcc
<inkvizitor68sl> зарплата только огорчает )
<Hakujin> g++
<inkvizitor68sl> когда вырасатешь как специалист
<ace__> что-то посмотрел я на новую оболочку UBUNTU-радости мало((
<velessky> Инк,да я тоже.Зарплата нормальная, правда мататься, что не айс, но что делать
<Hakujin> а для php Kate
<inkvizitor68sl> velessky: помотаешься месяц, потом будут ночные и выходные смены. Я вот работаю 3 ночи в неделю.
<velessky> так вот, линк глянь)
<seed22_>  velessky ты каждый день в Москву ездишь на работу?
<velessky> Сид, как видишь, только договариваюсь)
<inkvizitor68sl> в пробки не попадаю, в метро народу никогда нет =)
<velessky> Инк, мотаться каждыйдень или график более менее?
<[Dmitry]> inkvizitor68sl: Я кстати понял твой хитрый план.
<ace__> тут одни МАсквичи чтоли?
<inkvizitor68sl> первый месяц - каждый день.
<[Dmitry]> inkvizitor68sl: Олсо, вашему хостеру не нужна реклама?)
<velessky> А со скольки до скольки?
<[Dmitry]> Мне тут деньги нужны щас)
<inkvizitor68sl> [Dmitry]: за деньги вряд ли
<inkvizitor68sl> velessky: c ~10 до ~19
<[Dmitry]> inkvizitor68sl: Предложи, скажи что я готов с ними обсудить)
<inkvizitor68sl> [Dmitry]: ок
<velessky> в 7-мь выезжать. в 20 приезжать.....
<velessky> 10*
<velessky> Не радует. что без выходных. блин(
<inkvizitor68sl> velessky: 3 часа добираться, думаешь?
<[Dmitry]> bazhang_ !
<ferrer3> ээ, а всех берут, какие требования? я был бы не против )
<velessky> смотря в какую часть москвы
<inkvizitor68sl> velessky: новокузнецкая
<velessky> в люберцы часа 2
<Nor8> emerald декоратор работает у кого-нибудь в 11.04? )))
<inkvizitor68sl> ferrer3: не всех, но требования не сильно высокие.
<[Dmitry]> inkvizitor68sl: Забей ты на админство, на кодинге бабла можно поднимать в разы больше :)
<velessky> Инк, что надо для принятия?
<[Dmitry]> Я гарантирую это
<velessky> Надеюсь, требования мягче, чем у лепры?
<inkvizitor68sl> [Dmitry]: 120 стабильных в месяц можно) ?
<velessky> А то повторять судьбу флагшток-куна не тянет
<[Dmitry]> Ну если ты будешь тимлидом то почему бы и нет?)
<inkvizitor68sl> не хочу я быть тимлидом и верить фразе "почему бы и нет"
<inkvizitor68sl> мне сказали, когда я буду получать 120
<inkvizitor68sl> буду кодить - там же и будут доплачивать
<[Dmitry]> Ну ок)
<inkvizitor68sl> к тому же админить интереснее +)
<velessky> Инк, так что нужно для принятия на работу?
<inkvizitor68sl> velessky: отправить что-то вроде резюме, пройти собеседование)
<velessky> Навыки
<inkvizitor68sl> работы в консоли, быстрого гугления и понимания мануалов после первого прочтения
<inkvizitor68sl> а так - apache, nginx, exim
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и named/bind
<velessky> вот это сделал с 1-го раза
<velessky> http://forum.zone-game.info/showthread.php?t=9984
<velessky> пойдет?)
<inkvizitor68sl> да черт жеж знает)
<[Dmitry]> inkvizitor68sl: А чем named отличается от bind9 ?
<velessky> так глянь. если не трудно)
<inkvizitor68sl> velessky: почитай про систему DNS и про то, как работает вебсервер
<inkvizitor68sl> настрой локально
<inkvizitor68sl> и собеседование сможешь пройти
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и англ неплохо бы знать
<[Dmitry]> inkvizitor68sl:
<inkvizitor68sl> [Dmitry]: named во фряхе, bind в линупсах
<velessky> Я понимать понимаю а говорю проблемно
<velessky> смысл фразы улавливаю. так скажем
<inkvizitor68sl> velessky: нарисуешь )
<[Dmitry]> У меня на сервере имя процесса named для бинда
<inkvizitor68sl> [Dmitry]: на самом деле ничем почти.
<inkvizitor68sl> [Dmitry]: kqueue vs epoll
<[Dmitry]> Не понимаю поэтому где тут разница)
<inkvizitor68sl> forking vs threading
<velessky> Асечку для связи или скайп дашь?=)
<inkvizitor68sl> и прочие мелочи, которые конечного пользователя не заботят
<inkvizitor68sl> [Dmitry]: для совместимости так сделано
<ace__> Ребята!Мне кажется uniti хуже чем gnome
<velessky> А то я загорелся -.-
<inkvizitor68sl> velessky: jabber - root@vlad.pro
<[Dmitry]> ace__: ЭТО ВРАНЬЕ!
<[Dmitry]> :)
<velessky> Край, придется жабу регать)
<inkvizitor68sl> нафига?
<[Dmitry]> velessky: Загорелся уехать в сраную москву?
<[Dmitry]> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> нет почты яндекса, рамблера или гугла? )
<ace__> Юзать геморройнее
<velessky> гугловская есть....вроде...
<inkvizitor68sl> ну вот она тоже жаббер =)
<velessky> Дим, загорелся работать....Насто....дома сидеть
<ace__> Мы теперь каждый релиз будем в новой оболочке встречать?
<inkvizitor68sl> ace__: а я так и делаю, так веселее
<[Dmitry]> ace__: Подожди-подожди, еще гном 3
<XuMuK> я пройду?) скока платят?) а то я тут думаю бар открывать... мож тоже к вам стортану)
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/6/3/e/f/a/b9d6ab1742e519c2c53bb7f9e48.jpg
<inkvizitor68sl> гном, потом xfce был, потом 1 релиз кеды, потом fluxbox, потом openbox, потом ion3, потом гном с кучей патчей... и вот снова обычный гном )_
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: оО
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: какая связь между баром в Испании и... ?
<XuMuK> стоит или не стоит ввязывацо
<ace__> скоро дойдёт до того,как раньше я собирал всё сам
<XuMuK> вроде и лето скоро и кризис не до конца миновал
<XuMuK> короче и хочцо и колецо
<XuMuK> а чо то делать надо
<inkvizitor68sl> хы
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: тебе рассказать что) ?
<XuMuK> ну)
<shenmue> http://xakep.ru/55459/ бугога
<inkvizitor68sl> становись манагером нашим =)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Здесь?
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, прям вот так вот просто?)
<[Raiden]> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: а что непростого?
<XuMuK> здрасти, я ваш новый манагер
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: у нас всё готово почти, ходи да продавай vds наши
<XuMuK> а чо платят?
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<XuMuK> ходить?) по москве? ты шутишь чтоль?)
<inkvizitor68sl> а вот об этом я не подумал хД
<inkvizitor68sl> по инету
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Что то у меня емеральд не работает)))
<[Raiden]> сча глянем
<Nor8> [Raiden]: И компиз глючит))
<[Raiden]> Хм, у меня ок
<XuMuK> знание того что ты перечислил, опыт ведения проектов, испанций и англицкий разговорные, если чо))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Не устанавливает свою тему
<Nor8> [Raiden]: У тебя установил свою рамку окна?
<[Raiden]> сек, я не ставил ещё
<ace__> короче останусь-ка я на 10.10.А 11.04 на виртуалку поставлю и посмотрим что лучше.Но на первый взгляд ЮНИТИ сильно виндовоз напоминает.
<velessky> Инк, добавил)
<XuMuK> есть такая буква)
<ace__> эТО УЖЕ БЕСИТ
<[Raiden]> неа, эмеральд дохлый. Сегментейшен фаулт
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Вот и я про тоже
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, дашь сайт, я сделаю международные варианты, с которых мне и будет капать, если хотите...
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Некрасиво это )))
<XuMuK> могу подсказать офигенного верстальщега
<[Raiden]> Ну , посиди пока на гтк заголовках
<[Raiden]> может починят )
<velessky> Не...Эмеральд сдох окончательно
<[Raiden]> вообще само наличие компиз 9.х не очень красиво. Стабле ветка 8.х , следущая стабле 10.х
<[Raiden]> 9.х тестовая
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: да международные варианты мы и сами сделаем0
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: тут нужно по профильным форумам ходить
<Nor8> [Raiden]: У меня и компиз криво работает )))
<[Raiden]> у меня ок
<[Raiden]> кстати, вроде бы каноникал в нем покопался ещё, для юнити.
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, то есть можно и удаленно? и чо, баннеры предлогать чтоль?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А юнити попса )))
<[Raiden]> Может они чего поломали связанное с работой эмеральда
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: да черт знает)
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: надо вообще обдумать
<XuMuK> вот именно)
<XuMuK> я то уже в понедельнег открываюсь)
<velessky> Кстати. удаленно - меня очень эрагирует
<velessky> не надо каждый день 100 км наматывать
<[Raiden]> Nor8: тут предлагают самому собрать, с гит вроде работает http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1702253
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Мануал то не работает
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Вообщем, опять козломордые накрутили, сплошные нервы и расстройства простому человеку ))))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> за месяц всё утрясется я думаю
<[Raiden]> но вообще не хорошо. Представьте себе релиз мс виндовс, где программы падают.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Предлагаешь месяц ждать? ))0
<[Raiden]> Им правда легче, они сами релизят свой софт
<[Raiden]> Ну, да, тему заголовков можно пережить. гтк декоратор разботает
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Не скажи )))
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Но могу сказать, что сам по себе дистр шустрый
<vladgobelen> Nor8: Убунту? Шустный?
<vladgobelen> это в какой вселенной?
<Nor8> vladgobelen: 11.04
<[Raiden]> в этой )
<vladgobelen> нужно глянуть на это чудо
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Железо у тебя какое?
<vladgobelen> Linux localhost 2.6.38-gentoo-r2 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Apr 19 17:12:31 VLAST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E7500 @ 2.93GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<[Raiden]> у меня нормально бегает
<vladgobelen> джефорс 9800ГС
<vladgobelen> кубунту безбожно тупит на таком
<vladgobelen> 4гб озу
<vladgobelen> сегодня скачаю гляну что ж там.. неужели починили
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Ну это кубунту, убунту всегда шустро бегает
<[Raiden]> у меня слабее комп. И нету претензий к скорости убунты
<Nor8> vladgobelen: А что у тебя за ядро? От Генту? )))
<inkvizitor68sl> интересно
<vladgobelen> у меня тоже не было.. покая я не узнал, что на самом деле оно работает быстрее..
<ferrer3> 11 визуально медленнее 10ой грузится?
<inkvizitor68sl> ЧТО скушало мои 6 гигов рамы оО
<ferrer3> то есть это было утверждение, а не вопрос
<vladgobelen> Nor8: от нее самой..
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> vladgobelen: А ты не думал, что подобный альянс противопоказан для производительности? )))))
<vladgobelen> Nor8: самосборное тобишь..
<vladgobelen> Nor8: Я не думаю что ядро генту повредит на генту
<[Raiden]> я предпочитал это + ureadahead патч. Но в 11.04 пока не собирал. Времени небыло.
<shenmue> 2.6.38-4.dmz.1-liquorix-686 поставил
<[Raiden]> http://pf.natalenko.name/
<vladgobelen> Nor8: Нет, не ошибся каналом.. куча народу с убунту.. помогать то нада.. а тут проблемы знают основные
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: А ты не мог бы мне скинуть конфиг стандартный генту 11.4?
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: убунту*
<vladgobelen> совсем запутали
<Nor8> )))
<[Raiden]> с дефолтным тоже всё ок. Но при некоторых нагрузках я нахожу ядро выше лучше, меньше затыков.
<[Raiden]> какой ещё генту?
<[Raiden]> у меня убунта
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Убунту.. исправился же
 * trancecore снес 11,04 вкорячил 10,10
<[Raiden]> конфиг ядра?
<vladgobelen> аша
<vladgobelen> ага*
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Есть такая прогаЮ называется кернелчек )))) Почитай, тебе поможет http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/83503/
<[Raiden]> сча
<vladgobelen> http://vl-up.tk сюда скинь, если не сложно
<vladgobelen> Nor8: ужас какой.. Позволить неизвестной утилите копаться в моей системе? Да никогда
<[Raiden]> не открывает
<Nor8> ))ну тогда пользуйся ядром от генту )))
<[Raiden]> http://paste.org.ru/?l3ri10
<X4me1eoH> подскажите чем можно подсчитывать траффик?
<X4me1eoH> что нить простенькое
<vladgobelen> CONFIG_HZ=100
<vladgobelen> омг
<vladgobelen> у тебя что, сервер?
<[Raiden]> ты просил дефолтное убунтовское
<vladgobelen> ужас то какой..
<vladgobelen> я теперь понимаю почему такие лаги
<XuMuK> кстааати... спс что напомнили
<Nor8> ))) аахахах
<XuMuK> надо на перформанм поставить))
<XuMuK> с*
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Ты мне скинул серверный вариант.. Все десктопные фичи отключены.. Настроено конкретно под сервер
<[Raiden]> думаю, дело в том, что по умолчанию , убунта позиционируется и как ос для нетбуков\ноутов и т.д.
<vladgobelen> хм
<[Raiden]> и шустырй опрос прерываний дает не только отхычивость\потерю макс производительности, н ои жор батарейки
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ты, кстати, на бтрфс?
<vladgobelen> ну всеравно, хоть бы 250-300.. но не 100 же
<[Raiden]> неа, отказался от бтрфс до лучших времен
<[Raiden]> не нравится - пресобери. Ты не в винде.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: да не будет никто пересобирать..
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Это точно с 11?
<[Raiden]> почему?
<[Raiden]> точно
<vladgobelen> потому что нет удобных утилит для этого.. да и основа ЦА даже незнает что такое возможно
<[Raiden]> фигню говорите товарищь. make-kpkg собирает пакет с моим ядром в 1 строку
<XuMuK> вот так исправить, если кому надо ... http://itmages.ru/image/view/179026/ace73d9f
<vladgobelen> до этого ты его должен настроить
<[Raiden]> ну да
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: вобщем предвижу много много проблем..
<Nor8> XuMuK: Я апплетом включаю, если нужно
<XuMuK> рюшечки)
<[Raiden]> кому надо - тот настроит. Для меня это не большая проблема.
<XuMuK> у меня постоянно так
<XuMuK> можно а герцах задать...
<XuMuK> удобно, на все ядра сразу... аппдетом надо поочереди
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: видимо тебе некому помогать
<[Raiden]> да и в общем есть другие варианты. выше упомянули ликёрикс , оно бинарниками есть, вроде. ТАм всё на отзывчивость настроено
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: а вот ко мне все и будут обращаться с проблемами
<[Raiden]> )
<inkvizitor68sl> плак плак
<inkvizitor68sl> убрали repeat и forever команды
<[Raiden]> я нахожу в лине запуск программ несколько медленным. Немног опомогает preload , в остальном убунта намоем железе работает так же как виндовс. Пожалуй, при сильной дисковой активности даже получше
<[Raiden]> на дефолтном ядре
<[Raiden]> флэш бывает расстраивает. Но это другая история.
<vladgobelen> виндовс работает невероятно медленно
<vladgobelen> на любом железе
<vladgobelen> Вот об этом я и говорю - убунту уже с ней сравнилась. Это печально.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: я помню когда переходил на линукс, все так быстро работало.. А сейчас блин винду в пример ставят..
<inkvizitor68sl> вы о чём?
<Nor8> А вообще стыдно должно быть за то, что такие сырые релизы выпускают. ))) Не пятилетку в три обком приказал сделать, для себя стараются, могли и задержать на пару дней и пофиксить всё )))
<XuMuK> чо фиксить? кроме компиза, который почему то експерементальный?
<vladgobelen> О! А юнити то добавили?
<inkvizitor68sl> почему у меня ничего не тормозит...
<[Raiden]> линукс очень растяжимое понятие. ты выше про кубунту говорил. Квин реально не шустрый, с вкл эффектами, особенно на не нвидиях.
<XuMuK> и у меня не
<vladgobelen> inkvizitor68sl: Все относительно.. Просто ты думаешь, что не тормозит, ибо не видел ничего быстрее
<inkvizitor68sl> угу, и вряд ли увижу
<inkvizitor68sl> в ближайшее время
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: про радеоны я вообще молчу.. кто их юзает - ССЗБ.. А квин в сравнении с тем же гномом+компиз - просто летает
<vladgobelen> нет личшнего, практически оставлено только полезное
<[Raiden]> эксперементальынй компиз я как бы будущая 10.х ветка и 8.х уже смысла пилить  под юнити мало.
<vladgobelen> так юнити то в 11.4 есть или опять обманули?
<[Raiden]> ...а нам приходится страдать из-за грандиозных планов каноникал )
<[Raiden]> есть
<vladgobelen> обязательно гляну.. но вечером.. все вечером
<[Raiden]> в общем линукс - это помойка из де. И каноникал решила тоже помусорить. Наверное думают что смогут сделать что-то по настоящему удобное, что всех затмит.
<[Raiden]> )
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: так делают для жены марка
<inkvizitor68sl> она типа главный тестер и советовальщик
<vladgobelen> небольшой офтоп, я извиняюсь.. http://enotstvo.selfip.org/890.png Поднимите руку те, кто знает, что это такое.
<[Raiden]> а блин
<[Raiden]> )
<inkvizitor68sl> vladgobelen: regnum online
<inkvizitor68sl> зеленая раса
<vladgobelen> еще есть варианты?
<inkvizitor68sl> vladgobelen: выход в общую зону за спиной
<XuMuK> ето зло
<inkvizitor68sl> ну или линейка
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя чатег точно из регнума оО
<vladgobelen> Так вот, это раритет жуткий. Последний в мире сервер С1..
<inkvizitor68sl> оу
<[Raiden]> карта и эльфы пожожи на линейку
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/870.png
<inkvizitor68sl> каюсь, никгда не играл в линейку
<vladgobelen> так вот, к чему я это.. Тут случайно нет пары задротов(в хорошем смысле слова), который хотят понастольгировать?
<vladgobelen> поностальгировать*
<vladgobelen> inkvizitor68sl: уже и не поиграешь.. Ее убили
<inkvizitor68sl> да кто ж убил то
<vladgobelen> создатели и убили
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня дома до сих пор лежит системник, который в сети работал сервером С1 =)
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, присоединяюсь к покояниям))
<inkvizitor68sl> там и клиент есть
<inkvizitor68sl> только системник за 700 километров от меня
<vladgobelen> Ситуация такая - то что выпускают последние несколько лет - дерьмо для хомячков.. Игра скучная и никчемная.
<vladgobelen> А это жуткий раритет.. Веселье гарантированно.. Присоединяйтесь)
<XuMuK> калл оф дюти и баттл рулят
<inkvizitor68sl> vladgobelen: ты запакуй и в архив положи
<inkvizitor68sl> доучусь - поиграюсь =)
<XuMuK> бегать по 10 - 15 мин по прямой - не вариант
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: урт рулит
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: на хороших серверах там 2 секунды по прямой с респы не пробежишь
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, ты играл в код?
<XuMuK> динамика рядом не стояла
<XuMuK> про реализм промолчу...
<vladgobelen> inkvizitor68sl: да архив есть.. http://rpgproject.net/files/1.zip
<inkvizitor68sl> играл, топ3 Тамбова
<XuMuK> чо чо?)
<XuMuK> в какой?_
<inkvizitor68sl> united offence и первую.
<inkvizitor68sl> и не говори, что новые лучше
<inkvizitor68sl> унылые они
<XuMuK> а то
<vladgobelen> inkvizitor68sl: регайся, да заходи.. а то совсем скучно)) народу мало.. не осталось на руси настоящих задр..героев
<XuMuK> последняя - шлак
<XuMuK> мв2 - весч
<inkvizitor68sl> самая лучшая - юнайтед всё таки
<inkvizitor68sl> не, я с ППШ всегда был
<inkvizitor68sl> ну или с любой обычной винтовкой
<shenmue> батол тоадс рулят
<XuMuK> и первый варфайр
<inkvizitor68sl> зрение хорошее, целиться почти ненадо было =0
<XuMuK> и ворлд ат вар
<inkvizitor68sl> vladgobelen: в вбоксе пойдет?
<XuMuK> ппш в world at war
<vladgobelen> да оно в вайне отлично идет
<inkvizitor68sl> нету вайна
<vladgobelen> ставить не нужно..распаковка и все..
<inkvizitor68sl> ненадо ему на моём SSD какать =)
<vladgobelen> когда то пахало на МХ440
<inkvizitor68sl> ну в плане 3д у меня видюха хуже МХ440
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, у тя канал широкий? у меня две лицы, могу погонять дать стимовский акк, тока надо слить 11 гб
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: дома - да
<inkvizitor68sl> но у меня НЕТ винды
<inkvizitor68sl> и НЕТ нормальной видеокарты)
<inkvizitor68sl> молчите, демоны)
<XuMuK> незадачка
<XuMuK> в вайне тупит мышь
<inkvizitor68sl> учится закончу в яше - куплю видюху в домашний сервер и буду играть
<inkvizitor68sl> эм... не подумайте только ничего плохого
<inkvizitor68sl> там i3 и 6 гигов памяти
<vladgobelen> inkvizitor68sl: У меня ее с 2006 нет и что..
<inkvizitor68sl> vladgobelen: унылый интель ничерта не запустит, кроме hd1080 видео )
<XuMuK> [Raiden], ты как, погамацо?)
<vladgobelen> мде.. жаль
<inkvizitor68sl> но сегодня то я в любом случае играть не буду, надо работать
<Nor8> Ага, куплю видюху и выброшу резиновую женщину )))))
<[Raiden]> не, не хочу
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: а зачем мне то резиновая?
<XuMuK> у меня сёня ночь осталась, поцаны)) завтра дочь заберу - не дасть играть, а с понедельнега, мать иё, работа...
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: играй уже)
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: или без видеотрансляции не принимается) ?
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, и правда) чо ето я тут до сих пор))
<Nor8>  inkvizitor68sl:  Что не принимается?
<XuMuK> ща бахну и пойду до 6000 хедшотов доведу...
<inkvizitor68sl> всякая чушь вида "уберите от меня толпу глупых девушек"
<XuMuK> пруф был вчера)
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: Ну ты как бы в образе, учишься, в игры не играешь. Вот я и подумал, что и девушка у тебя не настоящая )))
<inkvizitor68sl> когда ж я подходящую-то найду
<inkvizitor68sl> чтобы и насиловать приятно было, и поговрить было о чём
<inkvizitor68sl> а то как-то тяжело между четырех огней ><
#ubuntu-ru 2011-04-29
<XuMuK> ааа ... про девушег
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: Каких четырех огней?
<XuMuK> какой фотохостинг осиляет овер 6 мб?
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: в основном блондиноголовых. Точнее они все блондино головые, но некоторые - крашеные
<XuMuK> перекиски))
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: Крашеных гони, сие обман есмь ))))
<inkvizitor68sl> крашеные умнее
<shenmue> можно на апвап кинуть и дать прямую ссыль
<XuMuK> ыы
<inkvizitor68sl> одна даже линупсоид
<XuMuK> не с якита которая?)
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: нет
<inkvizitor68sl> как бы с якита 5я не появилась
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя нет, она будет первой, если вдруг... оО
<XuMuK> жжошь
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: погоди. если ты про катювойд - то не.
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: она ента... женатая почти. упустил шанс
<Nor8> Что за катявойд?
<inkvizitor68sl> админ в ЯНдексе
<Nor8> страшная, наверное, как атомная война ))))
<inkvizitor68sl> минутку
<XuMuK> не
<inkvizitor68sl> http://cs4454.vkontakte.ru/u1297360/105261729/x_d4f4d598.jpg
<Nor8> И кто это, Катя Войд?
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<X4me1eoH> подскажите пожалуйста аналог ctrl+alt+del в убунте?
<Nor8> Сойдет для сельской местности )))))
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: ога ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> X4me1eoH: сделай =)
<X4me1eoH> что сделать?
<inkvizitor68sl> аналог ctrl-alt-del
<inkvizitor68sl> кстати, что он в винде то делает?
<vladgobelen> X4me1eoH: ctrl+esc попробуй
<inkvizitor68sl> а то у нас это ребут
<X4me1eoH> системный монитор
<vladgobelen> а тебе что нужно?
<X4me1eoH> короч чтоб можно было вырубить зависшие процессы
<vladgobelen> вот и юзай системный монитор
<inkvizitor68sl> X4me1eoH: xkill на хоткей повесь
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, http://itmages.ru/image/view/179036/8d7c7209 моя жена
<vladgobelen> X4me1eoH: еще попробуй ctrl+alt+esc
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: я слишком молод )
<X4me1eoH> а то игрушку тут пытаюсь запустить, а она виснет, и нужно хоткей чтоб не грузить комп, а просто вырубить
<vladgobelen> ааа..
<vladgobelen> ctrl+alt+F1
<vladgobelen> там что хочешь делай, завершай
<inkvizitor68sl> ctrl-alt-f1, а там - htop
<vladgobelen> обратно - ctrl+alt+F7
<inkvizitor68sl> так ещё надежнее =)
<vladgobelen> X4me1eoH: Игрушка случаем не виндовая?
<Nor8> Не легче ли переключить на другой рабочий стол и убить оттуда игруху? Я так всегда делаю )))
<shenmue> я сворачиваю и выбиарю смерть процессу оО
<Nor8> Не всегда сворачивается под вайном
<[Raiden]> рабочие столы тоже не всегда
<[Raiden]> ...
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<shenmue> особенно если 1
<XuMuK> ладно... я пошол в венду
<inkvizitor68sl> сразу видно людей, никогда не использовавших ion3
<inkvizitor68sl> так вот
<inkvizitor68sl> рабочией столы переключаются _всегда_
<[Raiden]> ...глючню пускайте в окне, если можете.
<shenmue> а лучше вообще не пускайте
<[Raiden]> так обычн оиксы выживают )
<X4me1eoH1> мде поиздевались =/
<X4me1eoH1> я уже заколебался ребутаться
<[Raiden]> ребут не обязательно, переключайся на консоль и убивай оттуда.
<inkvizitor68sl> X4me1eoH1: ctrl-alt-f1, там запусти htop. Обратно переключиться - ctrl-alt-f7
<vladgobelen> X4me1eoH1: Читай внимательнее, прежде чем делать - я тебе написал как обратно вернуться
<[Raiden]> если все клавиши игра забрала, тогда...
<vladgobelen> X4me1eoH1: Повторюсь - игра виндовая?
<X4me1eoH1> да
<vladgobelen> запускай в рабочем столе или в отдельной копии иксов
<vladgobelen> и проблем не будет
<X4me1eoH1> хм, еслиб знал как
<vladgobelen> winecfg
<vladgobelen> графика - эмулировать рабочий стол. Выбери разрешение и ок
<[Raiden]> alt+sysrq+ R,E,I и можно переключаться по alt+f1 или даже сразу alt+sysrq+k - это убьет сессию иксов.
<inkvizitor68sl> ну убивать сессию иксов ненадо
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/898.png и например будет вот так
<shenmue> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=149646.0;topicseen началось
<[Raiden]> X4me1eoH1: в вайне игру пускаешь?
<X4me1eoH1> да
<[Raiden]> в winecfg включи вирт стол. Она будет в окне и не будет выносить всю сессию иксов при глюках
<X4me1eoH1> сделал
<[Raiden]> ну и разрешение там по вкусу
<X4me1eoH1> щас еще попробую
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: надежнее всего - в отдельной копии иксов
<vladgobelen> да и удобнее кое в чем
<[Raiden]> советуйте тем у кого проблема )
<X4me1eoH> опять ребут, по ctrl_alt+F1 просит логин и пасс
<[Raiden]> у меня нет
<inkvizitor68sl> X4me1eoH: так вводи свой
<X4me1eoH> по контрол+альт+Ф7 музыка вырубается и комп виснет
<X4me1eoH> логин и пасс не подходят оО
<XuMuK> ну разве юнити не няшка в сравнении с етим? http://itmages.ru/image/view/179037/703fdc48
<inkvizitor68sl> эм
<vladgobelen> X4me1eoH: ты рабочий стол сэмулировал?
<inkvizitor68sl> tty от другого компа) ?
<X4me1eoH> я еще даже в игру не заходил
<X4me1eoH> просто для проверки нажал контрол+альт+Ф1
<vladgobelen> XuMuK: ты кеды не трогай.. тут удобно
<vladgobelen> просто нужно уметь пользоваться
<[Raiden]> думаю не няшка. вин7 для моего десктопа как-то удобней чем юнити.
<inkvizitor68sl> кеды оО
<inkvizitor68sl> vladgobelen: это ж винда
<vladgobelen> эм
<vladgobelen> извиняюсь
<XuMuK> vladgobelen: ты где про кеды видел от меня хоть одну букву? о_О
<vladgobelen> XuMuK: на скрине
<XuMuK> ыыы
<XuMuK> жжошь)
<[Raiden]> ну а что, немног опохоже )
<vladgobelen> один в один, если что
<XuMuK> особенно буква К на лейбу винды)
<vladgobelen> http://www.calculate-linux.ru/attachments/1370/snap1resize.png
<XuMuK> вы гоните)
<Nor8> ахахаха
<X4me1eoH> во еще вопрос, надо переименовать папку, а не дает
<X4me1eoH> пункт меню серенький
<shenmue> какую папку?
<X4me1eoH> в игрушке моей
<X4me1eoH> по факам на форуме игрушки было написано что надо переименовать одну папочку, а нельзя
<[Raiden]> gksu nautilus  или расширение в репах есть, что бы было открыть от админа
<[Raiden]> прав у тебя нет наверн
<X4me1eoH> а как получить?
<Nor8> Сдать экзамен или купить ))
<X4me1eoH> =)
<shenmue> любопытно как это у него нет прав на игру котороя в хоум ставица
<X4me1eoH> она не в хоум
<vladgobelen> может у него не убунту?
<X4me1eoH> а на разделе нтфс лежит
<vladgobelen> ааа
<X4me1eoH> убунта 10.04
<vladgobelen> нтфс только для чтения у тебя
<vladgobelen> юзай ntfs-rg
<X4me1eoH> эмм
<vladgobelen> юзай ntfs-3g*
<X4me1eoH> это в консоли вбить?
<[Raiden]> в убунте это синонимы
<vladgobelen> это драйвер
<vladgobelen> в убунту он? Почему тогда для чтения монтируется?
<[Raiden]> raiden@tortuga / % ls -la /sbin/mount.ntfs
<[Raiden]> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 2011-04-12 04:34 /sbin/mount.ntfs -> mount.ntfs-3g
<X4me1eoH> не понял
<[Raiden]> без понятия
<[Raiden]> X4me1eoH: я не тебе.
<[Raiden]> не в драйвере причина в общем
<Denver79> [Raiden]: привет полуночникам :) ты уже или ещё на 10.10? )))
<[Raiden]> уже ) Я не очень терпеливый.
<Denver79> и как здоровье? ))
<[Raiden]> Мы тут нашли что эмеральд сегфотится. Больше  проблем пока у меня не было.
<Denver79> [Raiden]: посидел я там слайф-сд и чувствовал себя неполноценным без гномовских панелек в юнити )
<[Raiden]> и юнити я особо не шупал. Большем чем на пол часа меня не хватило.
<[Raiden]> угу
<Aaz> привет всем
<[Raiden]> я с гном2 пишу
<Aaz> подскажите
<Aaz> The file '/media/A8B0CCD5B0CCAB60/Зайцы/Games/Soldat 1.4.2/Soldat.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<Aaz> такую шнягу вайн выдает и ниче не делает
<vladgobelen> Aaz: правой клавишей - свойства - права - разрешить запускать как программу
<Denver79> [Raiden]: ты обновлял из-под 10.10 или с 0 + хоме?
<[Raiden]> wine /media/A8B0CCD5B0CCAB60/Зайцы/Games/Soldat 1.4.2/Soldat.exe  - так не пробовал?
<[Raiden]> с 0 + хом
<Aaz> галочку тыкаю а она тут же убирается сама %)
<vladgobelen> нтфс?
<Aaz> угу
<Aaz> aaz@aaz-pc:~$ wine /media/A8B0CCD5B0CCAB60/Зайцы/Games/Soldat 1.4.2/Soldat.exe
<Aaz> wine: cannot find '/media/A8B0CCD5B0CCAB60/�����/Games/Soldat'
<Aaz> aaz@aaz-pc:~$
<[Raiden]> права непричем. вайн же исполняет, а не шелл
<Aaz> вот че судо выдает если через него
<[Raiden]> точнее права на запуск непричем
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: права причем. Он не исполнит его
<Aaz> ну он ни одну программу не запускает
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: фича убунту, однако
<Aaz> таки че делать?
<vladgobelen> таки примонтировать раздел нормально
<Aaz> ну да, тот раздел неприкасаем, там винда со всем на свете
<Denver79> и шо ей станется )))
<Aaz> я убунту паралельно ставил, сначала винда стояла одна. так что по идее программа установки уж должна была не через жоау сделать
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: что-то сомневаюсь )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: даже не сомневайся..
<Aaz> че самое любопытное, я когда убунту го ставил на нетбук месяц назад, там вайн уже был, и вот там все норм запускалась
<Aaz> а тут маврик 10.10, вайн сам ставил и что то не пашет зраза
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ты этот топик не читал случаем? Нужно ли зетгейст ковырять, как там написано? http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<[Raiden]> у меня вроде работает
<[Raiden]> без ковыряний
<[Raiden]> сек
<Aaz> емае, столько читать на ночь и по английски
<Aaz> я ж с ума сойду
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0429/h_1304034281_f410979dd2.png
<[Raiden]> активности почти нет - я в парке висел 4 дня, на солнышке грелся )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Что за прога?
<[Raiden]> gnome-activity-journal
<[Raiden]> Zeitgeist используется
<Aaz> так ясно
<X4me1eoH> а вот еще подскажите, у меня каким то макаром значок конекта к сети и значок раскладки клавы с верхней панели на нижнюю переместились, как вернуть обратно их?
<Aaz> спасибо что не помогли )
<[Raiden]> )
<Aaz> удалить снизу добавить сверху
<X4me1eoH> lf z b[ yfqnb yt vjue =(
<Aaz> у меня на нетбуке почему то постоянно значки уведомлений летают
<X4me1eoH> найти чет их не могу =(
<Aaz> э
<Aaz> добавить на панель, апплет уведомлений
<X4me1eoH> это звук, почта и мониторы значки
<[Raiden]> в 11 ещё ест ьапплет для всех видов уведомлений
<[Raiden]> он как бы заменяет 2 прошлых
<[Raiden]> бб
<XuMuK> бб
<Aaz> бб
<sharikoff> пщщщ
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: ку
<XuMuK> чо то не спицо)
<XuMuK> заняцо чтоль бизнес планом, завтра встреча с "инвестором" каг бы)
<shenmue> угу
<shenmue> аниме что ли посмотреть
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: ку
<shenmue> вторая смена?
<XuMuK> нехорошо
<XuMuK> завтра каг хентушнег буду)
<XuMuK> в плане цвета глаз
<Staver> ))
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, в воскресенье кубинец летит в Москву)
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, справишсо?)
<XuMuK> или русских подождём?)
<AndreyBTI> Доброе время суток, а че за косяк в 11 с сетью микрософт? вхожу - видит рабочие группы, вхожу в группу - видит компы, вхожу в комп - видит папки, но все почему-то кракозябрами (русский установил, перезашел, т.е. обновления есть), жму НАЗАД - не виит ничего, опÑ
<AndreyBTI> еще че-то правда про наутилус говорили, что в нем косяк и что его вроде уже отметили, но мой аглуцкий сляшком пляхой, поэтому мог чего-то не понять
<Staver> самба ?
<AndreyBTI> аха
<AndreyBTI> самаб работает - подключение через сервер - нормально
<Staver> у меня нормально...
<Staver> а у тебя окна какие ан компах стоят ?
<AndreyBTI> разнообразные) от xp home до server 2008 rc2, не в компах дело - права сам всем задавал, входил именно туда куда разрешено - говорю же - при нажатии кнопки назад - все, что было видно до этого - исчезает, выключаю, запускаю - не видно
<AndreyBTI> проходит немного времени - появлется, и опять тот же косяк
<AndreyBTI> и через подключение - русский нормально, через сеть - кракозябры
<shenmue> кодировко
<AndreyBTI> кодировка - на все, если в ней значит ни где - а здесь только именно через него, локально-то все норомально
<AndreyBTI> говорю - сказали что-то про наутилус, но как жить-то? не ждать же пока кто-то когда-то исправит
<AndreyBTI> никто про наутилус ничего не слышал?
<shenmue> слышал
<AndreyBTI> я тоже, но я про этот баг в нем
<shenmue> так только в 11?
<AndreyBTI> ждал 11, на винт пока не ставил, на других компах у товарищей 10.10, там вообще геморрой был с сеткой - то видит, то не видит, если два линукса - то друг друга не хотят видеть, а винду сразу начинают, то наоборот((
<AndreyBTI> т.е. про другие именно про это не знаю, вроде как нормально, грузился с флешек посмотреть что такое, но сильно не лазил, и внимания как-то не обращал
<Staver> в личку посмотри
<shenmue> не вижу
<Metallikus> Всем прет!
<Metallikus> Всем прёт?
<shenmue> всех прёт?
<Metallikus> Народ, какие пакеты надо переустановить, чтобы окна за заголовок таскаться начали?
<Ruuuumb0> Всех порвёт?
<Ruuuumb0> О_О
<Metallikus> А то неудобно жуть...
<vladgobelen> оконный менеджер смени/поставь
<amigo> mva: привет
<Metallikus> Гном - это ubuntu-desktop?
<shenmue> они и так за заголов таскаются
<shenmue> ок*
<shenmue> Metallikus да
<Ruuuumb0> Metallikus: графическая оконная оболочка для убунту, да
<Metallikus> Спс
<Metallikus> Ща попробую
<Ruuuumb0> mva: а на русском ?
<lavro> Утром включил комп и Убунта захотела обновиться до 11.04 очень хорошо Будем Обновляться!
<shenmue> ссзб
<vladgobelen> lavro: Мы будем тебя помнить
<shenmue> +1
<Metallikus> Перезапущу иксы
<Ruuuumb0> = )
<lavro> после работы отпишусь если не позно прийду
<Ruuuumb0> lavro:  погугли откат сразу
<lavro> не надо все очернять так
<shenmue> лучше просто на форум заглянуть
<shenmue> и быть готовым
<lavro> быть готовым это другой разговор
<shenmue> отряд не заметил потери бойца
<Metallikus> Чёт нифига. Так и не таскаются окна... Мб, gnome-session переустановить?
<Offoffoff1> Metallikus: а как сломал
<shenmue> альт и мышкой двигай
<Offoffoff1> С праздником! С Рождеством прошедшим!
<vladgobelen> Metallikus: Зажми альт и двигай за любую часть окна
<Metallikus> Установил 11.04 с болванки
<Metallikus> alt тоже не двигает
<Offoffoff1> Metallikus: alt+F2
<Ruuuumb0> shenmue: оне реально в ребут ушел )
<vladgobelen> установи опенбокс/квин
<Ruuuumb0> Offoffoff1: и вас с праздником
<Offoffoff1> Metallikus: ну? Пиши Terminal
<Metallikus> Да я и так в aptitude
<Offoffoff1> тьфу
<Offoffoff1> gnome-terminal
<Offoffoff1> и там metacity --replace
<Offoffoff1> или compiz --replace
<Offoffoff1> по вкусу
<vladgobelen> разве не отказались от метасити?
<Metallikus> Ща попробую, спс
<Metallikus> О, ничё не надо было переустанавливать :)
<Metallikus> "metacity --replace"
<Offoffoff1> Metallikus: ога.
<Offoffoff1> Metallikus: теперь проанализируй в чем проблема
<Offoffoff1> Metallikus: путем просмотра логов
<Offoffoff1> поперезапускай компиз и метаситю
<Metallikus> В компизде траблы
<Metallikus> компизе*
<Offoffoff1> Metallikus: какая видяха?
<Offoffoff1> Mastytch: lspci -nn | grep VGA покажи свой
<Ruuuumb0> Offoffoff1: что значит флаг -nn ?
<Offoffoff1> Ruuuumb0: магия.
<Ruuuumb0> = )))
<Offoffoff1> Ruuuumb0: вызывает скрытые уникальные данные по видеокарте
<Ruuuumb0> ИНтересно )
<Offoffoff1> Ruuuumb0: или любому устройству. VID:PID
<Offoffoff1> что позволяет проще искать проблему в интернете
<Ruuuumb0>  Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:29c2] (rev 10)
<Ruuuumb0> Offoffoff1: ага
<Ruuuumb0> спс
<Offoffoff1> 8086:29c2  - вот это и есть VID:PID
<Offoffoff1> Ruuuumb0: ну с твоей картой должно быть всё идеально
<Offoffoff1> Ruuuumb0: драйвера вроде отполированы
<Offoffoff1> Ruuuumb0: даже ускорение MPEG2 должно быть. через xvmc
<valentyn> подскажите пожалуйста программу html верстки
<valentyn> или даже лучше разметки
<Offoffoff1> bluefish
<abadello> привет всем
<Offoffoff1> abadello: превед, что сломал?
<MagicLover> Приветствую.
<abadello> да ничего, до 11,04 обновился, вроде стабильнинько, бета сильно падала
<MagicLover> Вобщем, если сжимать клонзиллой системный раздел в 8.2Гб по умолчанию - получается 3.3Гб за 4.5 минуты. Если брать максимальное сжатие - lzma - то 2.6 за 1.5 часа.
<valentyn> как сделать чтоб apt-get загружал файлы с возможностью их докачки?
<bggooo> Привет братцы, подскажите если я поставлю 3-го гнома, я смогу выбирать при старте в GDM в какое окружение грузиться в 2 или 3? :)
<novns> нет
<novns> 3-й гном из ppa ломает стандартный
<MagicLover> valentyn: а мне кажется, что он так и делает. Разве нет?
<ferrer3> не ставь третий гном - он глючный м сырой
<valentyn> не совсем
<novns> ferrer3, не путайте юнити с тертьим гномом
<ferrer3> нуну, не веришь, действуй ), только погугли как откатываться
<bggooo> мнения разделились) ломает всетаки 2-го или нет?:)
<MagicLover> novns: Я вчера образ делал - рассказать как? :)
<MagicLover> Сделай образ - проверь и расскажешь. :D
<novns> MagicLover, мне-то зачем?
<novns> я на новую убунту не обновляюсь
<novns> а третий гном я пробовл с лайвсиди, он хорош
<valentyn> при обрыве связи начинает качать файл заново а не дописывать его
<novns> на omgubuntu вон целый флэйм поднялся
<Skimmer> млин у мну железо г:-(
<MagicLover> Извини, ником ошибся.
<novns> один из знатных мэйтейнеров убунты перешёл на федору ради третьего гнома и отсутствия юнити
<MagicLover> bggooo: Сделай образ - проверь и расскажешь. :D
<novns> обещал не прекращать работу над убунтой, но в виртуальной машине
<bggooo> да не я лучше в виртуалбоксе покручу)
<MagicLover> valentyn: а чего это за файл и каких размеров, что не успевает скачаться прежде чем связь упадёт?
<MagicLover> Мне кажутся такие огромные файлы редки и можно скачать его через wget
<MagicLover> Или сразу целый пакет через него же.
<MagicLover> valentyn: юзай aptitude - он вроде бы получше. Может там есть такая функция сразу.
<valentyn> связь gprs и крупные файлы apt-get качает тяжко
<MagicLover> Это ты обновляешься?
<novns> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/from-ubuntu-to-fedora-landing-on-foreign-soil-the-good-the-bad-and-the-ugly/
<MagicLover> Если обновляешься - лучше скачай alternative версию и обновляйся с неё.
<abadello> Третигном усе убивает. Гrандиозно
<MagicLover> Скачать её ты можешь через торрент и плевать можно на разрывы. :)
<valentyn> спс попробую aptitude
<MagicLover> Чисто для примера - дай что-нибудь с таким большим размером файла.
<MagicLover> А юнити я смогу убрать?
<valentyn> на все-же где лежит конфиг apt-get
<valentyn> openarena-db
<ferrer3> MagicLover, сможешь, гном2 встроен
<MagicLover> Лан, разберусь. У меня уже 2 образа системы есть. :D
<MagicLover> Хым. Ща только home архивнуть осталось.
<MagicLover> valentyn: глянь личку
<MagicLover> http://ubuntual.com/быстрое-обновление-ubuntu/ тебе в помощь. Можно ставить настройки закачки, пишут.
<valentyn> спс
<MagicLover> Ты из какого города?
<valentyn> просто до недавних пор стоял leny он докачивал
<polatov> всем привет
<polatov> не подскажите как поставить dash вправо?
<skai> нет
<polatov> я не к тебе, чувак
<abadello> compiz confyg
<abadello> смотрив синоптике
<tonius> всем привет!
<skai> abadello: учебник английского языка
<tonius> есть ли в пиджине или емпати какая-нить хрень чтобы из английской билиберды всё превращалось в русские символы, когда неверной раскладке случайно напишешь? в квипе под виндой помню было ctrl+r
<skai> abadello: смотри в своем школьном ранце
<tonius> или может софтина какая
<skai> tonius: называется мозг и внимательность
<skai> tonius: посмотри в голове.
<skai> tonius: не найдешь - сочувствую :)
<tonius> спасибо кэп
<polatov> skai, ты очень толстый тролль
<polatov> аж в двери не проходишь
<abadello>  skai - оскорбления в канале недопустимы
<skai> abadello: а где оскорбления?
<tonius> ну мне не приятно
<tonius> )
<skai> abadello: аааа.ты про полатова.ну не банить же его
<Offoffoff1> tonius: xneur
<tonius> ууии спасибо, добрый человек
<polatov> Offoffoff1, о привет
<skai> tonius: дык.это и хорошо.раз осознаешь, что невнимательность - это плохо.значит можешь стать на путь истины :)
<skai> Offoffoff1: о.вернулся?давно тебя было не слышно
<polatov> вопрос такой, компизом сказал чтобы dash был справа
<Offoffoff1> polatov: превед!
<polatov> и не прокатило )
<polatov> я тут на убунты пересел ))
<Offoffoff1> polatov: да вы постоянно мечетесь.
<polatov> между гентой и убунтой, да
<Offoffoff1> polatov: я вот на 10.04 и переходить буду только на следующий LTS
<abadello> polatov - ну там написано что настройки экспериментальные )))
<skai> Offoffoff1: дык скажи ему слово убунты :)
<skai> Offoffoff1: 11.04 то хоть ради веселья крутил?
<Offoffoff1> skai: да..
<Offoffoff1> skai: вроде нормально.
<Offoffoff1> skai: но лучше всего - для сенсорного экрана
<polatov> Offoffoff1, так что насчет dash?
<polatov> не игрался?
<Offoffoff1> polatov: закрепи компизом
<Offoffoff1> polatov: размещение окон
<skai> Offoffoff1: ясно.у тебя нет блютуса в ноуте значит:)они его сломали
<Offoffoff1> skai: да кстати. нету блутуза. А совсем-совсем не работает?
<Offoffoff1> skai: ну вайфай работал, компиз (видяха) работал, мышка, клава - работал.
<Offoffoff1> значит для релиза нормально
<Offoffoff1> потом можно допилить
<skai> Over: пока демона не перезапустить.да и потом работает коряво.мышу не ловит встроенными средствами.а через блюмана - каждую перезагрузку убивать демона и снова добавлять мышу
<skai> Offoffoff1: пока демона не перезапустить.да и потом работает коряво.мышу не ловит встроенными средствами.а через блюмана - каждую перезагрузку убивать демона и снова добавлять мышу
<Offoffoff1> skai: ну раньше мыша вообще не работала без настройки дополнительной
<skai> Offoffoff1: хз.у мну на 10.10 все пашет отлично
<Offoffoff1> ну про раньше - это в 7.04
<skai> Offoffoff1: единственный плюс 11.04 - там интелодрова сразу с полной поддержкой фуллхд декодирования собраны
<Offoffoff1> skai: ваа
<skai> Offoffoff1: дада.через ваапи
<Offoffoff1> skai: надо посмотреть.
<skai> Offoffoff1: мне в 10.10 пришлось вручную все собюирать
<Offoffoff1> skai: а бэкпорты будут для 10.04?
<skai> Offoffoff1: ставишь vainfo и i965-va-driver
<Offoffoff1> skai: или ребята из xorg-edgers сделали в ppa версию?
<skai> потом vainfo проверяй
<skai> не
<skai> для 10.04 бекпорта в еджерсах я бы не пробовал
<skai> сча дам ппа, откуда я для маверика нашел
<skai> правда после обновы одной сломалось, но мож тока у мну.я откатился и заблокировал версию
<skai> https://launchpad.net/~ed10vi86/+archive/video?field.series_filter=lucid
<skai> Offoffoff1: ваинфо и и965 драйвер
<skai> либва
<skai> и гстример ваапи поставь
<skai> мплеер там же с поддержкой ваапи скомпиленый тож есть
<skai> влц 1.1.9 для люсиды там же
<tonius> apt-get install xenur
<tonius> E: Не удалось найти пакет xenur
<tonius> (
<skai> tonius: а быть внимательней?
<tonius> s
<tonius> точно
<skai> tonius: :)
<aleksei`> всем ку ))
<Offoffoff1> aleksei`: превед, что сломал?
<skai> Offoffoff1: ну что могут сломать на следующий день после релиза?
<skai> Offoffoff1: ессесно все
<Offoffoff1> skai: будь добр - покажи glblur -pfs
<skai> glblur: command not found
<Offoffoff1> нее
<Offoffoff1> не так
<aleksei`> Offoffoff1: да вроде пока что ничего не сломал ))
<Offoffoff1> skai: /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glblur  -fps
<skai> красисвый
<skai> и что конкретно тебе показать?
<Offoffoff1> скоко fps
<skai> ytvyjuj ,jkmit 30
<skai> немного больше
<skai> *
<Offoffoff1> хе.. маловато
<skai> чай тревел ноут,а не игровой комп
<XuMuK> доброе утро всем)
<XuMuK> может если так позитивно поздаровацо, день будет итти позитивно, никто не засекал?)
<XuMuK> а то позитив и удача мене сёня ппц каг нужны)
<aleksei`> ))
<Offoffoff1> XuMuK: мы тебя материть будем
<Offoffoff1> XuMuK: скажи что-нибудь провокационное.
<XuMuK> Offoffoff1, во! спасибо, друг!!))
<XuMuK> начинайте с 12 по Москве))
<XuMuK> и с 10 по европейскому))
<XuMuK> Offoffoff1, провакационное?))
<Offoffoff1> XuMuK: ну типо ubuntu - говно
<Offoffoff1> или еще чего такое
<XuMuK> mva, де ты, дружищще... тут провокаций требуйут)
<XuMuK> Offoffoff1, кде - какашка))
<XuMuK> юнити - няшка)
<Offoffoff1> XuMuK: я знаю.
<XuMuK> ыы
<Offoffoff1> XuMuK: я тоже так считаю
<XuMuK>  ubuntu - говно  не могу так нагло врать))
<XuMuK> ладно, погнал я)
<XuMuK> Offoffoff1, не забудь, ты обещщал))
<XuMuK> гг)
<aleksei`> хмм, странно, поставил IE7 через плейонлинукс, а флеш плеер не могу на него навесить ((
<skai> aleksei`: перевожу: "сделал клизму через ухо, а насморк не проходит" :)
<aleksei`> skai: спасибо ))
<aleksei`> и зачем только делал таблицу стилей именно под эксплорер? ))) Теперь переделывать придётся, а то кроссплатформенность никакая (((
<Offoffoff1> http://prostopleer.com/ убили копирасты!
<admin-skif-biz> а что, 11.04 CD не сделали?
<Offoffoff1> aleksei`: ты грешное дело сделал и всем об этом сообщил. Тебе не стыдно?
<Offoffoff1> admin-skif-biz: сделали. с чего взял
<aleksei`> Offoffoff1: мне ужасно стыдно ...
<admin-skif-biz> да в списке смотрю - только DVD
 * aleksei` покраснел
<Offoffoff1> admin-skif-biz: не фантазируй
<admin-skif-biz> Offoffoff1, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/release/
<Offoffoff1> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<Offoffoff1> качай как все и не выкоблучивайся ^__^
<Offoffoff1> Если уж выкоблучиваться - то качай вот отсюда: http://ipv6.torrent.ubuntu.com/
<admin-skif-biz> Попытка соединения не удалась
<Offoffoff1> admin-skif-biz: а суслик есть!
<skai> Offoffoff1: хорошо, что убили
<aleksei`> admin-skif-biz: ipv6 убери в начале и соединение удасться
<admin-skif-biz> а в релизах там опять та же хрень. CD только под АМд
<admin-skif-biz> Да я понял, полез глубже.. Там опять DVD
<Offoffoff1> admin-skif-biz: если ты настоящий админ - ты зайдешь на тот сайт
<admin-skif-biz> ну раз зашел, то настоящий..
<admin-skif-biz> в релизах там нету CD 386.. прикольно
<skai> admin-skif-biz: дык это сидиимаж.там тока двд выкладывают.на releases.ubuntu.com зайти религия не позволила?или просто даже на ubuntu.com
<raf> !всем чья зеленая ваз 99 с номером 370, перегоните ее пожалуйста в другое место
<admin-skif-biz> да с убунтуком почти не качается
<Offoffoff1> admin-skif-biz: http://ipv6.torrent.ubuntu.com/ ты сюда зайди
<Tribpride> Привет всем
<admin-skif-biz> там нету CD
<skai> @voice raf
<skai> admin-skif-biz: то есть на убунту.ком выбрать торренты - тебе 20мегабит скорости мало?(больше я по тарифу получить не могу)
<Offoffoff1> admin-skif-biz: там ТОЛЬКО CD
<admin-skif-biz> задам вопрос проще. Где взять торрент-файл на CD 386 ?
<skai> releases.ubuntu.com
<Offoffoff1> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<skai> Offoffoff1: ты это ему так отомстить решил?:)
<admin-skif-biz> Извращенцы, блин.
<chapt> забавно, на форуме куча народу ругается на огромное количество багов и глюков по поводу нового релиза, но народ все так же упорно продолжает сливать 11.04 )
<admin-skif-biz> ладно.. подожду. А то как поставлю, так тут же обновления и затычки прут
<Offoffoff1> admin-skif-biz: освой в конце концов ipv6
<Tribpride> всем же надо убедиться лично в этом ))
<Tribpride> подскажите пожалуйста, как снести старую убунту? и установить новую, комп без и-нета
<skai> Tribpride: пункт 1. подключаешь инет....
<Tribpride> )))
<Offoffoff1> Tribpride: загружаешься с LiveCD. Удаляешь корень, при установке подключаешь /home, создаешь такого же пользователя с таким же паролем.
<Tribpride> а с usb как это сделать?
<Offoffoff1> Tribpride: ну live flash загружаешься. Проблема-то
<MagicLover>  Хелп. У меня устройство с IP 223 является dhcp сервером... Как бы мне узнать что это за устройство? Это может быть маршрутизатор или роутер какой... Через браузер не заходит...
<MagicLover> Какие-нибудь идеи есть?
<Offoffoff1> ЛюбительМагии: нужна магия
<Offoffoff1> ЛюбительМагии: nmap ipаддресс- вот это заклятие тебе поможет
<yurau_> вот и прошел страстной день. все вернулось на круги своя.
<Offoffoff1> yurau_: И?
<yurau_> я также 10.10 ставил
<yurau_> переживал переживал, почитал сообщения возмущенных пользователей и .. не стал ставить.
<Offoffoff1> yurau_: ставить надо через месяца 2
<Offoffoff1> yurau_: но если молодой и горячий - можно и сейчас
<skai> через месяц
<skai> в 10.10 через месяц все релизные глюки причесали
<chapt> а их много было?
<yurau_> да я сейчас хотел обновиться до 10.10 :) - не пускает. не может удовлетворить зависимости
<chapt> я в декабре 10.10 поставил и вообще проблем не знал, как то все завелось с полпинка
<yurau_> думаю может до следующего ЛТС дотяну.
<vonderer> LTS няшные, а раз в полгода систему переставлять - это как-то бредово ящитаю
<vonderer> почему-то переустановка раз в полгода напоминает мне операционку, о которой тут говорить запрещено
<mva> vonderer: а зачем переустанавливать-то?
<mva> просто обновить - не судьба? :)
<MagicLover> Я обновился до 10.10 месяц назад. :)
<valentyn> ребята у кого apt-get умеет докачивать файлы с сервера при обрыве связи скиньте вывод  apt-config dump
<MagicLover> При этом глюк Evolution исчез.
<X4me1eoH> народ подскажите как на хоткей повесить диспетчер задач, ну чтоб процессы вырубать, например htop
<yurau_> X4me1eoH: пишешь скрипт kill и т.д. потом добавляешь комбинацию клавишь
<X4me1eoH> эмм а как?
<yurau_> xnj как?
<yurau_> что как?
<X4me1eoH> как этот скрипт писать
<yurau_> через gedit
<X4me1eoH> а тело скрипта что должно содержать?
<yurau_> сам разбирайся. я тебе команду сказал - kill
<ferrer3> Почему-то в вайне с фубаром перестал работать драг и дроп.. Нельзя запустить музыку просто перетаскиванием в окно плеера.. Хотя в 10.10 это работало (
<ferrer3> Может где-то можно настроить?
<skai> а нафиг тебе фубар то
<skai> выбрось каку
<ferrer3> ну нету нормального плеера под убунту, есть слабенькие клоны...
<skai> http://i.imgur.com/cbjs0.png
<skai> фубар - нормальный&
<skai> ?
<skai> батенька у вас вантуз головного мозга в терминальной стадии
<ferrer3> вы, наверное, не пробовали.
<Offoffoff1> ferrer3: познай mpd
<skai> ferrer3: это ты ничего, кроме вантузопрог не пробовал.ты неизлечим
<markmx> ну вот я и в 11,04
<markmx> и сразу трабла =)
<ferrer3> Скажите, ещё (видимо в компизе, отключил сочетания клавиш alt-fctrl-alt-t, как обратно включить?
<markmx> в старом гноме работает в юнити нет - при маунтинге постоянно просит пароль от ключа... как решить? в обычном гноме демон срабатывал и все вносил как положено, в сессии юнити видать не пашет...
<skai> !pm > valentyn
<ubuntuhelp> valentyn, please see my private message
<X4me1eoH> люди, подскажите, скачал TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64-3.0.0-beta36.run, и что теперь с ним делать? открывается в текстовике
<markmx> выдай файлу права на запуск
<markmx> chmod -x blabla.run
<Ruuuumb0> X4me1eoH: sudo chmod +x TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64-3.0.0-beta36.run
<markmx> никаких судо блин
<Ruuuumb0> угу
<markmx> лучше мне помогите с ключами в юнити
<ur5imw>  markmx: обновился до 11 04?
<markmx> да
<ur5imw> ....я читал про эти проблемы ,  в бета версиях......:)..я пока подожду месяц, другой... пока не наладят‏:)
<ferrer3> Откатываюсь на 10.10 ) Надоело.
<Offoffoff> слабо?
<yozzik> привет. как быть, если при переходе на нарвала не работает ни гном, ни юнити?
<Suntechnic> Как в Ubuntu запустить параллельный сеанс, например KDE?
<skalmi> всем привет
<skalmi> при попытке проверки Дисковой утилитой она выругалась
<skalmi> "Device is mounted and no online capability in fsck tool for file system"
<skalmi> что может быть не так? Ubuntu 10.04
<diskin> skalmi, все так, нельзя проверить смонтированную систему. загрузись с livecd и проверь
<skalmi> diskinб хм, пробовал на ноуте вчера где стоит 10.10 все нормально проверила. В любом случае запущусь проверю
<serega3907> привет всем
<serega3907> 11.04 ставили?
<serega3907> ребят
<serega3907> ау
<Dimanx600> подскажите как настроить звук
<serega3907> парни кто по установке 11.04 подскажет?
<grampe> serega3907: что именно?
<serega3907> не могу примонтировать нтфс
<serega3907> вернее прописать монтирование не могу
<serega3907> только из списка
<grampe> во время установки?
<serega3907> да
<serega3907> в списке виндовс и дос
<serega3907> у меня два раздела нтфс,если я на оба выбираю /windows то пишет ошибку
<grampe> как у тебя устроен жесткий? сколько их и каковы таблицы разлелов?
<grampe> ты хочешь на весь диск записать?
<serega3907> /dev/sda
<serega3907>  /dev/sda1 ntfs
<serega3907>  /dev/sda2 ntfs
<serega3907>  /dev/sda3 ntfs
<serega3907>  /dev/sda5 swap
<serega3907>  /dev/sda6 ext4
<serega3907> я хочу сделать sda2,sda3 автомонтируемыми
<serega3907> раньше я нажимал изменить раздел,использовать как ntfs и указывал точку монтирования(прописывал сам /media/win например и так далее
<valentyn> vim ect/fstab вам в помощь
<grampe> после установки fstab отредактируй
<grampe> еще гдето была gui утилитка для этого
<serega3907> теперь когда я выбираю использовать как ntfs то в поле ввода точки монтирования вручную ничего ввести нельзя,только из предложеного списка /windows и /dos
<serega3907> я както с этой гуи утилиткой 10.10 убил,хотя на 10.04 работает она отлично
<grampe> ну значит через gedit редактируй что и как в гугле полно
<serega3907> блин ну с fstab я вооюще разобраться немогу,темный лес
<Banan1> MountManager с гуи. должна помочь
<grampe> автомонтирование ntfs разделов ubuntu введи)
<serega3907> да я читал
<serega3907> хотел по приведенным примерам сделать но ничего не вышло
<serega3907>  MountManager  где ее найти?
<ferrer3> c фстабом всё просто... делайте по инструкции.
<serega3907> так получается 11.04 никто не ставил?
<ferrer3> глупый вопрос. ставили... ставили...
<grampe> сегодня вечером поставлю
<Banan1> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountmanager
<serega3907> та тут еще одна проблема,я собирать не умею. в деб нету?
<Dimanx600> подскажите прогу типа Punto Switcher
<grampe> Dimanx600: xneur
<Banan1> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountmanager/0.2.6-0ubuntu5/+buildjob/1751544 вот деб пакет! надо нажимать кнопочки))
<Banan1> если ай386. если амд 64, то https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountmanager/0.2.6-0ubuntu5/+buildjob/1751542
<Dimanx600> подскажите.проблема со звуком.включаю видео картинка есть а звука нет
<grampe> Dimanx600: только в видео? или в принципе?
<Dimanx600> вообще
<grampe> возможно звуковая карточка не завелась
<Ruuuumb0> Dimanx600: убунту 11.04 ?
<Dimanx600>  Ubuntu 10.04 LTS - Lucid Lynx
<Ruuuumb0> а так звук есть кроме видео ?
<Dimanx600> нет вообще
<Ruuuumb0> посмотри в alsamixer
<Ruuuumb0> может там звук выключен
<Dimanx600> я начинающий (2 дня назад установил)  что это
<Ruuuumb0> в консоле введите alsamixer
<MetallDoctor> Добрый день.
<yurau> как текстовый файл перекодировать перевод строки в юникс
<yurau> ?
<Dimanx600> в терминале
<MetallDoctor> Хочу совета спросить по ПО.
<Dimanx600> Ruuuumb0  в терминале
<gotten_> Нужна помощь с Natty и видеоадаптером ATI Radeon
<Vagab> ghbdtn
<Vagab> привет
<Vagab> всем
<MetallDoctor> Конкретно - ПО для кодирования звука. Заканчиваю тотальную легализацию - уже почти всю имевшуюся у меня в mp3 музыку купил на CD, теперь хочу кошеrно перегнать её в Vorbis'овские форматы(благо плеер Cowon D3+ знает и ОГГ и Флак),...
<MetallDoctor> ...но есть вопрос - что для этого лучше использовать - какие бэк-энды, фронт-энды? Что бы и теги все прописались и качество на уровне, и хорошо бы обложку альбома...
<MetallDoctor> ...подцепить...
<MetallDoctor> Под вендами когда-то пользовал EAC с бек-эндом flac.exe, но и он не дописывал во флаки картинку.
<Denver79> Evolution - папка входящие «Создание списка сообщений»: ошибка.  database disk image is malformed
<Denver79> и появилась папка inbox.tmp
<Denver79> кто то сталкивался? как исправить?
<Gotten_> Кто-нибуть наблюдал проблему, когда машина после обновления до Natty не выключается?
<diskin> yurau, dos2unix
<yurau> неправда
<yurau> fromdos
<yurau> diskin: этой проги уже не существует
<diskin> yurau, может быть, в 9.04 есть еще :)
<diskin> $ ll /usr/bin/dos2unix
<diskin> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 2009-08-20 05:07 /usr/bin/dos2unix -> fromdos
<diskin> о как
<diskin> пакет "tofrodos"
<yurau> уже установил, сделал
<[v-8]_jupiter> Gotten_: у меня
<Gotten_> [v-8]_jupiter как решал?
<serega3907> парни еще одна проблема,на ноутбуке не активны беспроводные сети(WiFi) на убунту 11.04. В предидущих определялось
<serega3907> ifconfig -a беспроводное устройство вообще не показывает
<staff_nowa> Ребята помогите, вчера стояла Ubuntu 10.10 (nvidia 60 гц поддерживала), обновился до 11.04 мою видяшку не видит сунет расширение 1440x900 и 50 гб
<staff_nowa> помогите поставить 60 гц
<serega3907> хотя драйвер активен и используется
<XuMuK> ку, товарисчи)
<serega3907> ку
<Gotten_> staff_nowa: какая видеокарта?
<sylion> народ а как в ubuntu 11,04 сменить тему gdm?
<staff_nowa> <Gotten_> NVIDIA 9300M GS
<trancecore> sylion глянь на форуме
<staff_nowa> <Gotten_> глаза жуть режет, не возможно сидеть на таком линукс после обновления, а он так нужен
<trancecore> Интересно сколько человек вернулись в 10.10
<staff_nowa> <trancecore> вот вот я о том же
<staff_nowa> <trancecore> лучше бы не обновлялся, и вернуться нету времени
<staff_nowa> <trancecore> rollback нету на убунту ? вернуться на старый
<staff_nowa> ?
<djdb> 11.04 server требует firmware для моего железа (qla, bcn), где их искать? инсталлер предлагает подсунуть их ему на диске
<djdb> на ubuntu.com/server доки ещё для старой версии убунту, где эти прошивки были включены
<TbMa> привет. подскажите, после установки 11.04 перестала работать кнопка "Обо мне...", через юнити меню соответствующая опция тоже не работает. Часики бегут, но ничего не появляется
<sylion> зачем возвращатся, выставьте в gdm сеанс обычного гнома и будет вам счястье...
<AndreX> всем привет
<diskin> djdb, а на 10.04 есть такие прошивки?
<djdb> они включены в инсталлер
<sylion> народ так как с темой gdm поступить?
<diskin> djdb, включены в 10.04?
<djdb> diskin, да, раскатываю без проблем
<staff_nowa> так с nvidia ни кто не поможет :?
<diskin> djdb, таи пусть он и будет, зачем на сервере нестабильный релиз?
<djdb> это не ответ ))) diskin
<diskin> djdb, это мое мнение. на сервере я бы не ставил не LTS
<diskin> какая причина-то?
<djdb> нужны свежие версии кучи библиотек
<djdb> сервера для разработки
<gotten> staff_nowa: попробуй обновить драйвера. Если дрова новие - снеси и поставь заново. У меня Radeon и тоже куча проблем. Даже комп нормально не виключаеться
<staff_nowa> а как их снести можно полностью ?
<staff_nowa> <gotten> бзе следов
<diskin>  djdb, посмотри http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1118024
<djdb> diskin, thx
<diskin> djdb, а какие, например, библиотеки и какие версии нужны? может в обновлениях 10.04 они таки есть?
<djdb> нету, даже для 10.04 беру половину с launchpad'а
<diskin> ты хотел сказать "даже для 11.04"?
<diskin> djdb, тогда тебе надо arch (наверно) :)
<djdb> diskin, с убунту проще ;) и комьюнити побольше, но это imho
<diskin> djdb, да, коммьюнити побольше, но на десктопах. а с твоими запросами... даже и не знаю
<diskin> ну а насчет свежих релизов, уже неоднократно наблюдаю на этом канале после выхода новой версии вопли "а-а-а!!! зачем я обновлялся??!"
<diskin> в день релиза и на следующий
<diskin> а через недельку-две баги уже фиксят
<Nor8> Кто напомнит, где конфиг ядра лежит?
<novns> директория с ядром/.config
<novns> конфиг работающего ядра можно посмотреть в /proc/config.gz
<Nor8>  novns: Не такой папки
<Nor8> нет*
<novns> какой именно?
<Nor8>  novns: Ни папки, ни файла не нашел
<novns> Nor8, обычно в /usr/src/linux
<novns> надо поставить пакет с исходниками ядра
<Nor8> novns: Существующий конфиг есть возможность скопировать без установки доп. пакетов?
<novns> да, он в /proc/config.gz доступен
<Nor8> novns: Не вижу его там
<artus> Nor8, в /boot посмотри )
<Nor8> novns: zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/src/linux/.config   выполняю команду, пишет "нет такого файла"
<novns> Nor8, modprobe config
<artus> Nor8, я ж говорю, в /boot/ он лежит
<novns> или modprobe configs
<novns> да, в /boot тоже может
<Nor8> artus: В буте тоже нет
<artus> что значит нету?
<artus> всегда был а тут нету?
<Nor8> artus: Испугался? )))
<artus> Nor8, с чего бы? )
<Nor8> artus: ))) Ну а вдрук
<artus> $~>ls /boot G config
<artus> config-2.6.35.7-candela
<artus> config-2.6.36.3-candela
<artus> так что ненадо )
<Nor8> artus: Тоже, смотрю, кернелчеком скомпилял))
<artus> ага, пока он пересобирал нвидиу
<XuMuK> ку, каго не видел
<artus> дароф
<Nor8> ку
<Nor8> artus: В смысле пересобирал нвидию?
<Nor8> artus: С ядром вместе?
<artus> угу
<artus> ток поломалась в нем эта фича )
<XuMuK> artus, модулем или прям в ядро впилил?
<artus> модулем, он сам тянул с оффсайта и собирал
<Nor8>  artus: Не компиляет уже с видео драйвером?
<artus> неа, валитцо с ошибкой, но в принципе если не выбирать сборку видео то норм
<Nor8>  artus: Или ты про ручной режим, который глючит?
<artus> мож он атишку собирает, не пробовал
<artus> Nor8, какой ручной режим?
<XuMuK> какая же всё таки няшка, ета юнити)
<Nor8> artus: В кернелчеке два режима компиляции, обычный и особый, то есть расширенный. Вот второй как раз и глючит
<artus> Nor8, потому что в нем можно поставить галочку собирать и видео до кучи )
<Nor8> artus:  А обычный компиляет само ядро  и видео со звуком автоматом
<Offoffoff> Unity - один маленький шаг одного Linux-дистрибутива, гигантский шаг всего Linux-сообщества!
<Nor8> artus: Заскринь, где галку ставить
<artus> ща
<XuMuK> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<XuMuK> не то...
<artus> Nor8, там де реконфигурировать иксы http://itmages.ru/image/view/179267/2cb6bcab
<mrbogdan> Добрый день убунтумены
<artus> Nor8, вернее под ним, инстал кернел модуль
<Nor8>  artus: А, это видел, только потом он отваливается)))
<artus> угу, а когдато работаль ((
<Nor8> artus: Он по умолчанию видео тоже компиляет
<artus> Nor8, а у тя нвидиа?
<Nor8> artus: да
<artus> хм, попробовать чтоль
<Nor8> artus: Думаю, пока 11.04 не допилят, откатиться на 10.10 и скомпилять с последним ядром и конфигом от 11.04. Прокатит, как думаешь?
<artus> а чего нет
<Nor8> artus: А то дефолтное в 11.04 шусттрое
<XuMuK> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! skai, artus, mva, Landgraff, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], [Green], [doctor], Aceler, bazhang, Agafonov, skyrider, sharikoff, nAgoHaK
<XuMuK> а чо ет не все?
<artus> XuMuK, ну и ?
<Nor8> artus: ПО поводу видеодрайвера, он компиляет сам и в процессе компиляции еще разок спрашивает, если не ошибаюсь.
<XuMuK> только кто в сети?
<XuMuK> artus, мне списаг нужен был)
<artus> XuMuK, правила читай, там внизу написано как глянуть )
<Offoffoff> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=92123.0
<Offoffoff> прикольная тема
<Offoffoff> говорящий комп - жуткая жесть
<Offoffoff> пугать гостей.
<Offoffoff> Я оттуда познал силу rhythmbox-client
<semiotiks> только что обновился убунту, как вернуть чтоб было как и в предыдущей версии  (не могу найти ни програм ни настроек)?
<artus> никак
<semiotiks> чтоб не было этой панели слева
<artus> так как в предыдуших уже не будет
<artus> при логине  выбири гном
<artus> *е
<SergeyIT> развлекуха
<semiotiks> спасибо, ато ведь даже не знаю где тот же пиджин находится или настройки системы (консолью пока мало пользуюсь)
<artus> просто введи pidgin в консоль)
<ydz> Добрый день люди
<ydz> Есть у кого трабла wifi с неправильным определением драйвера на 11.04?
<Nor8> ))
<ydz> У меня вместо Ralink rt2860 использовался драйвер rt2700
<artus> ydz, на форум пиши
<Nor8> ydz: Но ви-фи то работает?
<ydz> Да не, я уже исправил, думал может кому помочь =)
<ydz> Работает
<ydz> Но входящая скорость просто отвратная
<ydz> google грузил минуты 2
<Nor8> ydz: Руками выстави
<ydz> Уже
<Nor8> ydz: Работает?
<ydz> Да, теперь все отлично
<Nor8> artus: А он вайн прикручивает, интересно, при компиляции, если вайн уже стоит в системе или оставляет все как есть?
<artus> а вайн то тут причем )
<Nor8>  artus: Ну вообще
<vonderer> mva, у меня как-то года три назад убунта навернулась при апдейте. :)
<Nor8> Оффтоп. Попы рассейские совсем с ума посходили, такого глума над основой я еще не видел. http://aleshru.livejournal.com/3415467.html
<vonderer> если сейчас она апдейтится гладко и без проблем, тогда круто, чо
<Offoffoff> vonderer: она и тогда нормально обновилась.
<Offoffoff> vonderer: просто терпения надо было немного.
<vonderer> ммм. нет, тогда она очень круто навернулась, лол
<vonderer> пришлось делать dpkg-reconfigure ВСЕГО
<artus> хе
<artus> дык бубунта ж )
<Offoffoff> vonderer: видимо ты грешил много...
<Offoffoff> artus: дело в не в Убунту.
<vonderer> да, я грешник.
<Offoffoff> artus: а в деяниях рук людских.
<User480[web]> что-то не нашёл  как  в  лив сд юнити включить, сразу в гном попадаю. В gdm тоже не нашёл  :)
<vonderer> за это мне вечно смотреть в мягкие форточки
<artus> Offoffoff, канечно) тех рук которые кривые пакеты в репы ложат)
<Offoffoff> vonderer: покайся и вернись в лоно Ubuntu!
<vonderer> каюсь, но обратно в лоно не хочу. :(
<Nor8> artus: Пакеты кладут )))))
<vonderer> положи пакет!
<artus> Nor8, мне вот как то ортагонально)
<vonderer> позор! двойка!
<sylion> народ, а не знаете как сделать чтобы Software Center видел все репы которыя я добавил, ато приходится через синптик проги ставить, он говорит мол недоверенный репозиторий.
<artus> sylion, дык доверь )
<vonderer> добавь ключи
<sylion> так как, я с лаунчпада добавляю ппа, он говорит недоверенный...
<artus> Nor8, разрыв шаблона от буквосочитания "доверь" не случился? :)
<vonderer> командой apt-repository-add или как-то так?
<artus> sylion, ты того, внимательнее на ланчпаде читай
<artus> там все написано
<Nor8> artus: Не случится, но граммарнаци внутре меня негодуе )))))
<sylion> не помогает, я уже и чрез гуй пробовал, и через консоль. Нельзя чтобы он вообще не проверял доверенность?
<artus> sylion, а те так тяжело ключик системе скормить?
<sylion> так где его взять?
<artus> sylion, повторяю по буквам для не умеющих читать
<artus> на л-а-н-ч-п-а-д-е -с-м-о-т-р-и
<vonderer> при использовании команды apt-add-repository всё ок
<vonderer> читай как ей пользоваться на ланчпаде
<semiotiks> где настроить, чтоб (в развернутом окне) вверху были кнопки [свернуть][развернуть][закрыть] ,  (оболочка - ubuntu netbook edition 2d ) ?
<Offoffoff> semiotiks: gconf-editor
<semiotiks> Offoffoff: в редакторе конфигурации слишком много настроек и непонятно какая из них нужна
<User480[web]> Я так понимаю, юнити появится после установки дров на видеокарту ?
<ferrer3> вроде да, без них пишет, что юнити не доступно.
<artus> финт ушами не прошол, под *.39-rc5 nvidia не собирается (
<markmx> текс, ну что, кто мне поможет с настройкой апачика под 11.04? =)
<shenmue> canonical следует выпускать сервера только в lts релизах
<SergeyIT> и остальное  тоже
<shenmue> видно же что не справляются
<markmx> эм... я тут глупость сотворил... помогете?
<markmx> запустил чмод и он... он прописал всем папкам кривые права =)
<markmx> под рутом запустил =)
<artus> всем всем ?
<markmx> теперь что тока реинстал?
<SergeyIT> markmx, ага
<markmx> ну я так думаю =) ибо ../ было =)))
<markmx> епать
<artus> или разворачивай бекап )
<artus> @kick markmx не ругатцо
<shenmue> как вариант руки отрубить
 * shenmue раздал за ночь 30гб убунты ^_^
<artus> shenmue, накол драгдиллера )
<shenmue> это только двд образ
<artus> вот только нафиг он нужен непонятно)
<shenmue> остальные отключил ибо там сидов в 2 раза больше уже было
<artus> если есть нетинсталл )
<shenmue> у меня впн
<artus> shenmue, ты неповериш)
<shenmue> а как ты сеть подключил?
<artus> shenmue, но нетинстал умеет врубыть впн ) причем еще до начала загрузки всего )
<artus> *врубать
<shenmue> хм... тогда другой вопрос без впн
<artus> есть у него кнопашка спецыфические пакеты, и в нем ppp*
<artus> да и проще локальное зеркало держать чем испоганеная болванка актуальность в которой отпадает уже через месяц в случае с бубунтой)
<shenmue> не знал
<artus> Nor8, вобщем нифига 2.6.39-rc5 с нфидиой не захотело дружить у меня (
<Nor8> artus: Собери 38-ое, не знаю, какая модель кары у тебя, но у меня все работало
<Nor8> artus: Первый раз скомпилял без драйвер, он сразу вставать не хотел, но потом установил без всяких проблем
<Nor8> artus: А 39-ое не готово еще
<Nor8>  artus:  Это он сам предложил 39-ое или ты инициативу предложил?
<artus> эт я решил посмотреть )
<artus> причем даже module-assistant auto-install nvidia-kernel-source меня послал далеко )
<Nor8> artus: Я компилял без драйвера когда, потом пришлось руками через синаптик ставить нвидиа-коммон и так далее и пару раз релоад делать
<Nor8> artus: Поробуй, может помочь
<artus> Nor8, ну вот в принципе то что стоит http://paste.ubuntu.com/600707/ модуль правда через  module-assistant собирался
<artus> я б может и проприетарный попробовал да libgl1-nvidia-alternatives как то сопротевляется)
<Nor8> artus: У тебя версия драйвера какая то?
<artus> 195.36.31
<Nor8> artus: смешной какой )) Поставь от сватХ и будет тебе счастье )))
<artus> подробнее
<artus> кто такой сват
<Nor8> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<Nor8> Последние дрова, нормальная сборка
<nikonorr> привет, может я тормоз но вот только что обнаружил как легко в юнити перезапустить юнити. без всяких терминалов .
<artus> Nor8, у меня немного не бубунта )
<artus> nikonorr, ресетом ?
<Nor8> artus: Дебиан?
<artus> аха
<Nor8> artus: Для дебиана нет репов со сборкой новых видео драйверов?
<nikonorr> Alt+F2 и написать первые буквы от слова unity и ентер , а потому что там значок unity. Я все думал как без Fusion icon перегрузить стол , ведь его в трее не видно по умолчанию.
<artus> по ходу нет , ладно, че нить нашаманим )
<Nor8> artus: рукам тогда, что делать то))
<Nor8> artus: Руками то можно в дебиане ставить? )))
<artus> Nor8, дык руками ща и буду пробовать) linux-2.6.38.4.tar.bz2 стянул )
<Nor8> artus: Он сам у тебя не скачивает или думаешь, так быстрее?)))
<artus> у меня 38е было , на который оно накладывало 39-5
<ydz> Люди, видели новый интерфейс ubuntu one? Как думаете, под MacOSX закос?
<jham> 06:10 DCC unknown ctcp GET\rQUIT\r from mva []
<jham> 06:13 DCC unknown ctcp GET\rPRIVMSG\40#ubuntu-ru\40:epic\40fail\r from mva []
<jham> mva: скажешь, когда закончишь?
<Nor8> artus: Так загрузись с 38-го, зачем снова то компилять?
<nikonorr> ydz: кстати спасибо что напомнил про убунту ван, синхронизировал свои записки , удобная штука
<artus> Nor8, снес я его) в корне места было мало) ща в хомяке соберу )
<ydz> Так красиво сделали
<Nor8> artus: ))) Вот для этого и выделил под рут ажно 8 гигов )))
<ydz> Только вот эта панелька вверху сделана в стиле macosx
<nikonorr> да вобще чтото на серьезнейшую ос стала похожа эта убунта, как бы денег не стали за нее просить в будущем ))
<artus> Nor8, у меня там 9ть, но там еще кеш сквида живет)
<Nor8> artus: Думаю, скомпилять на 11.04 38-ое, посмотреть, будет ли разница в производительности
<[v-8]_jupiter> Nor8: а разьве на 11.04 не 38-е ядро))?
<Nor8> [v-8]_jupiter: Оно самое, но настройки то разные
<[v-8]_jupiter> Nor8: ну выкинишь ты модули, а потом будешь с ним компилится)) Когда железку вставишь какуюто
<ydz> Что это за значок с чашкой кофе (или чая) http://cdn.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/Selection_0019.png
<skai> ydz: ubuntu one
<skai> апплет
<atamachi> Ребята подскажите как убрать из верхней панели значек о сети ?
<skai> на омг инструкция
<sharikoff> artus: q
<sharikoff> artus: http://itmages.ru/image/view/179041/647fc58a
<sharikoff> видал?
<sharikoff> 1 мая емае
<ydz> Это где такое?
<Nor8>  [v-8]_jupiter: Я ничего не буду выкидывать
<[v-8]_jupiter> Nor8: тогда смысла нет в пересборке вообще
<|EpicFail|> Всем привет
<|EpicFail|> нужна помощ )
<skai> sharikoff: ага.на ленте уже нажаловались на то, что СТКшников уже интернета лишили
<Nor8> [v-8]_jupiter: Не было бы смысла, не пересобирал бы
<ydz> А как уменьшить в unity размер меню приложений (которое по Win+A)
<sharikoff> skai:  прив
<sharikoff> я то тут же
<sharikoff> тоже стк
<skai> sharikoff: дык у тя там чтото особое еще же есть.
<|EpicFail|> в компе 2 локалки  1 смотрит в сеть (с неё же идет инет) 2 смотрит на бук       с 1 проблем , а на бук пинги вообше не идут (хотя с него пинг до ubuntu доходит)
<|EpicFail|> в компе 2 локалки  1 смотрит в сеть (с неё же идет инет) 2 смотрит на бук       с 1 проблем НЕТ  , а на бук пинги вообше не идут (хотя с него пинг до ubuntu доходит)
<|EpicFail|> Че делать ???
<rapidsp> файрвол
<|EpicFail|> чуть поподробнее и пойду копать
<artus> |EpicFail|, а на буке что?
<|EpicFail|> windows 7
<|EpicFail|> мать его (
<rapidsp> подробнее виндовс брандмауер
<staver> так
<|EpicFail|> не не , винда то какрас и видет ubuntu
<artus> |EpicFail|, а теперь обясни мне , причем тут вообще убунта ?
<staver> привет всем
<|EpicFail|> ку
<staver> кто нить мне подскажет почему у меня не работает половина приложений ? )
<staver> после обновления
<SOVA> Всем привет, помогите решить проблему... в "параметры пользователей" изменил "тип учётной записи" с "другое" (стояло стандартно, как установил ubuntu) на "администратор"; вернуть обратно не получается нет возможности выбрать данный пункт, заблок
<artus> |EpicFail|, а тебе мысля не закралачть что нафиг надо на 7ке вырубить фаервол ?
<|EpicFail|> artus  спс ща попробую
<AndreX> staver: из консоли запускай их и смотри чё пишут
<[v-8]_jupiter> Nor8: так обьясни в чем тогда смысл пересборки?
<rapidsp> вопрос почему другая половина работает :)
<Nor8> [v-8]_jupiter: Оптимизацией ядра
<[v-8]_jupiter> Nor8: в чем она выражается. Если ты не выкидаешь ничего с ядра? ты же сам это сказал
<AndreX> !pm > staver
<ubuntuhelp> staver, please see my private message
<nikonorr> ydz: вот смотри индикаторы тоже http://www.urbanbuntu.ru/2011/04/25/индикаторы-для-unity/
<AndreX> э
<Nor8> [v-8]_jupiter: кернелчеком собираю, он сам всё делает
<[v-8]_jupiter> Nor8: это не оптимизация, это какая то трата времени.)))
<staver> AndreX, а что просто логи не мог посмотреть ?
<Nor8>  [v-8]_jupiter: Тебе видней
<AndreX> staver: дык так тебе их и надобыло приложить к вопросу
 * AndreX когда ж этот снег то пройдёт
<|EpicFail|> как изменить файл  sysctl.conf???
<artus> sudo nano
<|EpicFail|> в терминали я ввожу sudo -s
<|EpicFail|> или sudo su
<artus> зачем ?
<|EpicFail|> потому как не знаю как мне сделатся root по другому
<artus> зачем тебе рут?
<artus> ты вообще читать умееш?
<|EpicFail|> хм )) спс
<artus> sudo nano /etc/sysctl.conf
<skai> http://ithappens.ru/story/6093
<skai> sharikoff: ну что, летчик?еще скажи СТК нормально работает:)
<sharikoff> нормально
<sharikoff> просто я щас уже с ноутбука
<sharikoff> и файр обновил
<skai> с ноутбука?Оо
<skai> почему не с макбука?продал?
<nikonorr> вау! indicator-displex поставил, да compis-fusion-icon рядом не лежал, море функций в одном индикаторе.
<|EpicFail|> sudo nano     --> как в нем сохранить ? то что прописал ???
<vonderer> там же хелп отображается, не?
<|EpicFail|> отображается
<vonderer> ^x, а там он спросит
<vonderer> сохранять или нет
<|EpicFail|> жму альт О
<|EpicFail|> ок спс
<vonderer> ^ обозначает ctrl
<vonderer> вообще-то
<tmp__> Привет всем, никто не в курсе как сделать отображение иконки фильмов в виде предпосмотра типа как на виндовс?
<|EpicFail|> еще раз спс
<|EpicFail|> чето не робит ctrl x
<|EpicFail|> ставит "ч"
<artus> ты б раскладку для начала переключил
<|EpicFail|> менял
<artus> незаметно)
<|EpicFail|> не важно в какой я раскладке один хрен   пишет "ч"
<|EpicFail|> серьёзно    что это может быть ?
<tmp__> Никто не может показать как  у него выглядят видео файлы?
<|EpicFail|> tmp__  ставиш просмотр в виде значков и он тебе их и показывает  как на винде
<nikonorr> tmp__: да легко это делается, в наутилусе
<nikonorr> параметры- образцы  И там Показывать миниатюры
<tmp__> благодарю
<tmp__> хм, не помогло
<tmp__> аудио файлы все заработало, а миниатюры видео нету
<nikonorr> tmp а у тебя там сколько мегабайт стоит минимальный размер файла?
<tmp__> поставил 4
<t800_> Привет всем! У меня на Ubuntu 11.04  виснет гибернация...
<t800_> если использовать ати каталист
<vonderer> ати..
<vonderer> у них до сих пор дрова индусские?
<t800_> как решить?
<t800_> с radeonhd все ок...
<vonderer> поставить опенсорсный драйвер или выкинуть ати и поставить нвидию
<t800_> а другого метода нет?
<vonderer> есть. Можно погуглить ещё. :)
<t800_> раньше ведь работало... в 10.04 еще
<t800_> в 10.10 уже не т
<nikonorr> tmp_ у меня 10 мб там стоит . А вобще у меня было один раз не отображались пока я видео файлы не переложил в другую папку .
<xoveax> После обновления с 10.10 до 11.04 ничего не отваливается?
<t800_> тут либо мне придется отказаться от спящего или от каталиста...
<tmp__> nikonorr а можно скрин снастройками там всеми
<tmp__> мб чтото не так настроил
<t800_> но с каталистом у меня огнелис жутко тормозит...
<t800_> а радеонхд все опять ок...
<vonderer> дрова индусские, ага
<t800_> эх... ати ати...
<vonderer> некоторые вещи не меняются, ололо
<tmp__> xoveax хз про другиъ, а у меня система отвалилась
<xoveax> хреново...
<t800_> вообщем вся надежда на radeonhd ...
<vonderer> опенсорсный драйвер опенсорсный
<nikonorr> tmp__: http://itmages.ru/image/view/179371/4cf2a187
<renigat> привет народ, что то не получается обновиться до 11.04 пишет что неппройдена проверка подлиности, кто нить сталкивался с такой проблемкой?
<tmp__> проверка подлинности чего
<tmp__> и на каком этапе
<shenmue> гг =) пирасткая убунту
<renigat> сразу же почт
<artus> renigat, а у тебя убунта лицензионная?
<renigat> неее, пиратка
<nikonorr> я когда с 10.10 обновился получил смесь всего что можно на рабочем столе, там было все от компиза, юнити, старого гнома , и все это одновременно не могло решить что мне нужно
<shenmue> ес-но
<icorwi> <--- в данный момент обновляется на 11.04
<shenmue> ос нужно ставить с нуля и стирать все конфиги
<novns> могу подсказать, как правильно обновляться
<novns> чтоб всё было нормально
<shenmue> нужные бэкапить
<renigat> ну я обнавляюсь как положенно
<novns> если стоит, например, 10.10
<renigat> Проверка подлинности не удалась
<novns> то нужно сначала оставить всё, как есть
<renigat> Проверка подлинности обновления завершилась неудачно. Возможно, возникла проблема в сети или на сервере.
<novns> а потом радоваться жизни
<shenmue> и не трогать =)
<novns> да
<shenmue> +1
<nikonorr> а у меня диск рв, была на нем 10.04 потом 10.10 теперь 11.04 . Тоже недолго =)
<novns> юнити надо подождать версии 20.4, пока там всё доделают
<renigat> юнити у меня на 10.10 уже стоит
<renigat> нормально не жалуюсь :)
<novns> а у меня на юнити не стоит
<novns> простите
<renigat> но мне жутко хочется 11.04 а нивига не получается обновиться
<ydz> можно поставить с нуля
<ydz> что намного лучше
<novns> массы народу откатываются на 10.10
<tmp__> renigat ели очень хочется то подумай что тебе нужно из 11.04
<renigat> в моем случае переставлять не вариант
<tmp__> практически все оттуда можно прикрутить
<novns> ещё массы народу пробуют федору
<artus> какой вьювер картинок щас кошерен?
<novns> всё от разочарования
<renigat> уже все прикрученно
<ydz> Shotwell мне нравится
<novns> artus, пикаса
<renigat> федора у меня на работе стоит
<artus> novns, не, такое добро нам и даром не нужно
<novns> но её родной под линупс нету
<novns> она со своим вайном
<renigat> ага еще и страшно глючным
<novns> глюков там не заметил
<ydz> а почему откатываются на 10.10 то?
<renigat> уж проще поставить виндовую под вине
<shenmue> шотфел
<ydz> unity не понравился??
<novns> но работает медленнее, чем в чистой винде
<ydz> )))
<tmp__> блин, проблема с предпросмотром так и не решилась
<novns> ydz, потому что юнити - сырая недоделка, а обычный гном сломали
<nikonorr> да я те говорю переложи хоть одно кино в другую папку и посмотри будет предпросмотр или нет?
<tmp__> нет
<tmp__> не получилось
<renigat> а кто мешает в 11.04 включить классик десктоп и радоваться старому гному?
<novns> renigat, он там покалечен
<shenmue> ydz	не все поняли что это. не все знают что есть сессия гном. не все знают что нужно ставить ос с нуля. не все знают что багфиксы выйдут через месяц
<nikonorr> ну тогда я иссяк, других вариантов не знаю
<renigat> ну хз на виртуалке у меня не покалеченным был
<novns> renigat, они тройное меню восстановили после массы жалоб
<novns> а какие-то вещи там больше не работают
<novns> я вторую бету пробовал в последний раз
<novns> может что-то получше стало
<renigat> незнаю, беты не ставил,  а в релизе вродибы работет, но не носиловал
<X4me1eoH> народ, скачал програмку, как её установить? файл linux_clip2net01b_installer.bin
<novns> а вообще, есть новая xubuntu 11.04 с распоследним xfce
<renigat> запусти в консоли
<renigat> хубунту пробовал,  не дошел до меня хфсе
<novns> любители классического десктопа перейдут на неё
<novns> может быть
<nikonorr> похоже я один полюбил юнити )))
<novns> юнити хороша на тачпадах
<renigat> поставь кубунту и сверху доставь обычный гном и будет тебе счастье
<novns> большие иконки там
<X4me1eoH> как её запустить в консоли?
<X4me1eoH> я её вообще боюсь
<renigat> открой консоль и перетащи туда свой фаил потом нажми интер
<AndreX> X4me1eoH: chmod +x linux_clip2net01b_installer.bin && sudo ./linux_clip2net01b_installer.bin
<X4me1eoH> о спасиб =)
<novns> renigat, так у них нет обычного гнома в репозиториях, он там пропатченный под юнити и покалеченный
<novns> есть ppa с третьим гномом
<renigat> а у них его брать обязательно?
<X4me1eoH> отказано в доступе говорит
<renigat> гы
<novns> самому собирать что ли
<novns> тогда проще генту поставить и не париться
<renigat> перетащи в консоль и ждопиши перед названием sudo
<X4me1eoH> ок спасиб
<renigat> ждопиши - улыбнуло :)  я находил ппа с гномом 2 каким то
<renigat> ппа с тртьим гномо у меня отказался прикручиваться
<novns> есть какой-то ubuntu gnome remix
<renigat> кстати третий гном тоже сильная вещь, отключаешь в нем 3Д и радуешься обычному гному
<novns> у них вышла версия 0.2
<nikonorr> пробовал кубунту ставить недавно, и почему то через менеджер не получилось сохранить настройки сетевого соединения. Через pppoeconf только в интернет попал. А на убунте нормально. И не стал изменять, вернулся на убунту
<X4me1eoH> chmod +x что означает эта команда?
<shenmue> man chmod
<renigat> у меня на федоре стоит гном 3 не жалуюсь, работает бодренько и главное жутко похож на обчный гном
<novns> кстати, как в убунте организовать системный vpn через pptp
<novns> с автоматическим подключением, без всякого nm
<novns> чтоб прозрачно работал для пользователей
<shenmue> а что значит системный?
<novns> у меня не вышло
<atamachi> Подскажите аналог MathCad в Linux-е
<renigat> 	
<renigat> shenmue - всмысле сисный?
<novns> shenmue, не зависящий от пользователей, сам включающийся при загрузке, переустанавливающий соединение при обрыве и т.п.
<shenmue> про обрыв не знаю
<shenmue> а так настраиваешь
<shenmue> и кидаешь запуск pon имя_соединения в rc.local
<novns> а если я ещё хочу, чтоб он зависел от eth0, например
<nikonorr> http://ubuntu.onego.ru/news/qtnx-try/  а вот э
<nikonorr> то никто не пробовал ?
<novns> то есть, если eth0 погашен, то даже никуда не ломиться
<novns> иначе всё время логи будут пополняться
<novns> *пополняться мусором
<shenmue> тогда нм настраивай ^^
<novns> без nm
<novns> пользователь ещё не залогинился никакой, а соединение уже должно юыть
<t800_> от если бы вращение куба в юнити запилили бы... хотя кажись там переключатель рабочих мест заруливает...
<novns> *быть
<novns> ну в общем, стандартного способа нет
<novns> писать тонну скриптов
<novns> с проверками на обрыв, зависимостями и т.п.
<nikonorr> класс, работает кнопка ! можно попробовать приложения не устанавливая.
<shenmue> ну у меня так и работает
<shenmue> я не залоген а сеть уже есть
<novns> shenmue, сеть обычная есть, eth0
<novns> а vpn через pptp нет
<shenmue> локалка и впн
<Banan> это ты  rc.local прописал?
<shenmue> да
<Banan> у меня не фига не подключается инет, пока не залогинишься
<artus> нефиг nm пользоватся
<artus> Daniel_0x00, угу
<Daniel_0x00> artus: Привет
<Daniel_0x00> artus: Ещё хоть не забыл меня?)
<artus> дароф
<novns> t800_, вращение куба можно прикрутить, где-то написано на omgubuntu
<artus> ))
<novns> только зачем
<Daniel_0x00> artus: Ну ты ведь не забыл, не так ли?)
<artus> ну в логах то ты у меня есть) значит нет)
<Daniel_0x00> artus: Эм.. Ок) Я просто чего не мог долго писать - работы было много, а я ж твой ICQ не знаю..
<Daniel_0x00> А сюда как-то не получалось заходить... вот..
<artus> Daniel_0x00, заведи себе жабир)
<Daniel_0x00> artus: Кстати, идея не плохая)
<Daniel_0x00> Блин, только все логи, где ты мне джабер давал остались на линуксе..
<Daniel_0x00> А тот раздел не открывается..
<t800_> novns: пробовал с того сайта сделать и чуть не убил юнити ))) вообщем обойдусь без него, главное остальные свистоперделки пашут..
<Daniel_0x00> Там пишет grub rescue> unknown filesystem...
<nikonorr> а на 10.10 такая кнопка Попробовать не поставится в центр приложений
<Daniel_0x00> Кстати, а там ведь важные вещи, например сайты, что ты советовал, ссылки, что ты давал и т.п.
<nikonorr> ?
<artus> Daniel_0x00, testdisk спасет отца русской демократии)
<shenmue> (=
<shenmue> или гипноз
<Daniel_0x00> artus: Всмысле?)
<artus> d ghzvjv
<artus> в прямом
<Daniel_0x00> Это утилита что ли какая-то?
<artus> запускаеш и натравливаеш на диск
<Daniel_0x00> А откуда её запускать? Кстати, а на C# случайно кодить не умеешь?)
<artus> неа
<artus> testdisk /dev/s**
<Daniel_0x00> Это с Live CD Запустить можно?
<t800_> тестдиск супер..
 * shenmue потрогал убунту
<artus> Daniel_0x00, можеш прямо с рабей системы запускать
<Daniel_0x00> Так не работает убунта, не заходит же...
<xoveax> кто где хранит исходники (с того же git, svn и т.д.)? Я в ~/.src - но мне это не кажется удобным, по сему и решил поинтересоваться.
<All-knowing> привет
<artus> Daniel_0x00, ну с ливки можеш
<Daniel_0x00> artus: Ок, спс
<All-knowing> как новая убунта?
<Daniel_0x00> Я пока тут посижу покодю, а потом вечерком попробую)
<vonderer> убунта как убунта
<All-knowing> ничего нового?
<vonderer> я тоже в ~/.src
<vonderer> вполне удобно, тем более, что собираю сорцы я раз в полгода
<vonderer> ну ещё ~/.abs и ~/.aur, конечно. :) Но к пользователям убунты это никак не относится уже
<t800_> убунту для гуманоидов))))
<t800_> ubuntu for human being
<vonderer> для людей вообще-то
<t800_> я в курсе...
<t800_> для гуманных людей..
<t800_> для извращенцев - гента..
<vonderer> лол
<xoveax> А арч для кого?)
<vonderer> а арч для меня
<vonderer> !
<xoveax> =)
<shenmue> трололо?
<t800_> ололо
<nikonorr> http://unixhome.org.ua/blog/ubuntu/437.html  Кто пользовался ? Впечатляет?
<t800_> Красные глаза, компиляй собирай! Красные глаза, классные глаза...
<shenmue> попробывать новое ядро
<shenmue> там можно?
<t800_> зачем? оно у меня 2.6.38.8 и так )))
<vonderer> да-да
<vonderer> пробовать какую-нибудь 2-мегабайтовую приблуду 10 минут
<vonderer> это как нули по ссш пересылать
<shenmue> попробывать новый центр приложений в центре приложений
<t800_> lol
<nikonorr> ну ка попробую хромиум. посмотрим сколько минут займет это действо
<shenmue> да кажется это удаленно запускается на чем нибуть
<nikonorr> на инглише быстро , а на русский переключил окно свернулось навсегда
<mva> для извращенцев, вообще-то слака
<mva> а гента для шарящих
<shenmue> а бздя? на десктопе?
<nikonorr> реально работает, даже вебку смотрю , все быстро, здря товарищи , работает
<shenmue> скрин
<mva> shenmue: а BSD - не линукс. Но, впринципе, мало чем отличается от Gentoo по философии :).
<DLobanov> Может подскажет кто толковый инструмент для обжима витой пары?
<mva> DLobanov: ты не поверишь... обжимка. так и называется
<DLobanov> mva: Толковый инструмент
<DLobanov> mva: внимательней
<DLobanov> mva: не подскажешь?
<mva> они все одинаковые
<mva> ну, точнее, обжимают они одинаково
<DLobanov> тогда чем проыессиональные отличаются?
<nikonorr> http://itmages.ru/image/view/179429/e9842ff6  вот мои доказательства!!!
<nikonorr> )))
<mva> у некоторых есть удобные ножи для зачистки
<mva> чтобы не ковыряться руками
<mva> но обжимают они все одинаково. И все, по большей части NONAME
<DLobanov> nikonorr: как называется виджет, который слева у тебя?
<DLobanov> mva: спасибо
<nikonorr> справа может?
<DLobanov> nikonorr: слева, иконки приложений
<mva> DLobanov: это не виджет у него
<mva> это в Unity так по дефолту панель
<DLobanov> nikonorr: панель
<DLobanov> просто
<nikonorr> ну так это красавица юнити
<DLobanov> понятно
<DLobanov> а в кедах похожее есть?
<nikonorr> а в трее там я заменил fusion icon вот на тот телевизор цветной
<mva> DLobanov: а в кедах на дефолтную панель можно так же складывать иконки
<mva> но можно и создать отдельную :)
<DLobanov> спс
<DLobanov> это я знаю
<nikonorr> минус в этой панели лично для меня, что она не сворачивает открытые окна. Было бы удобнее ей же свернуть то что развернул . Может потом догадается кто нибудь и сделает
<nikonorr> да и функций можно бы побольше в значки напихать. Как самому расширить менюшки в гугле есть. Нехочется возиться
<shenmue> я туn  значит сижу. три месяца радуюсь компизу. а он у меня выключен ><
<mva> :))
<DLobanov> писал кто фиджеты
<DLobanov> писал кто виджеты
<mva> а вообще, имхо, скорее бы в убунту запихнули в wayland
<DLobanov> )
<XuMuK> ку
<shenmue> mva их ждать наверное сразу после эсферы и виндикаторов
<shenmue> то есть к 2100 году
<mva> ты это о чем? :)
<shenmue> вэйлэнд
<mva> :)
<mva> а почему так пессимистично?
<mva> шаттлврот уже в 11.11 хотел втыкать его :)
<shenmue> эсферу года два назад обещали. виндикаторы тогда же
<shenmue> я думаю что сложного нет добавить на заголовки окон пару дополнительных кнопок
<shenmue> mva подскажи кстати куда можно капнуть. вайн. игра фрилансер. звук есть до момента перехода с уровня на уровень (смены декораций загрузка вообщем). дальше звук отрубается
<mva> надо запускать из консоли и смотреть вывод
<nikonorr> http://ubuntu.onego.ru/articles/solves/unity-web-app/  вот здесь говорится как добавить пункты в контекстное меню приложений в юнити. Кажется просто все
<mva> там скорее всего будет что-нибудь типа fixme:<blabla> и err:<blabla>
<shenmue> в морровинд было тоже самое . но там квик сэйв и квик лоад в любом месте рабоатл и звук возращался.
<shenmue> ок гляну
<mva> в общем, выполняется левая функция какая-нибудь, небось
<mva> надо репортить баг вайна :)
<mva> shenmue: это всё от использования недокументированных функций :)
<CleanLight> приветствую всех :)
<XuMuK> привед
<CleanLight> я уже на нати =)
<CleanLight> в общем здорово =)
<XuMuK> а кто говорит что нет?)
<CleanLight> XuMuK, да много кто =))
<CleanLight> модеры этого канала как минимум =))
<nikonorr> еще один довольный. уже нас немало
<CleanLight> =)
<CleanLight> только я чего о не смог найти, как компиз настроить
<CleanLight> гуглить на стал, решил всё таки сам, но тщетно
<CleanLight> и ещё у меня икс-чат глючит
<CleanLight> кнопки иногда не нажимаются, как будто вымершие :)
<XuMuK> не трогай лучше вапще настройки компиза пока
<CleanLight> и ещё скайп не всех индифицировал
<nikonorr> сначала ccsm надо поставить что потом все поломать и перейти на десять десять
<CleanLight> у меня не малый список контактов, а отображается всего пару человек :) и то неактивных
<CleanLight> nikonorr, =))
<CleanLight> а, а я думал что кксм уже установлен в системе
<CleanLight> а вообще конечно чувствуется сырость нати
<CleanLight> сырость в производительности
<CleanLight> а так в общем как часики работает всё
<nikonorr> у меня на бете было что в трее некоторые индикаторы были вымершие, решалось рестарт виндов менеджер в компизфьюжн икон
<CleanLight> а со скайпом у всех всё оки-доки?
<nikonorr> ну там в скайпе отобразить все группы , и потом галки снимай с тех которые не нужны
<nikonorr> помоему так
<nikonorr> у меня скайп 2.2.0.25
<nikonorr> опа, я даже обои свои поставил на виртуальную машину которая пробует программы в центре приложений. ну наноштучка какая , мейд ин сколково наверно
<CleanLight> =))
<CleanLight> не, у меня дело не в этом в скайпе
<nikonorr> может друзья от тебя отвернулись, ставь мяту тебе говорят
<shenmue> CleanLight ксатти перепутал. больше похоже на эон флакс а не ультра фиолет
<CleanLight> shenmue, =))
<copyerfiled> всем привет, обновил убунту до 11.04 скажите там есть вобще возможность какнибудть вернуть привычный рабочий стол?
<CleanLight> nikonorr, никого нету в онлайне и 5 контактов из 20 где то
<shenmue> copyerfiled сессию класического гнома выбери
<CleanLight> copyerfiled, конечно же, при авторизации внизу посередине выбери ubuntu classic
<copyerfiled> а спасибо, а еще вопросик, а этот рабочий стол новый гденибудь можно перенастроить?
<CleanLight> copyerfiled, что подразумевается под перенастройкой? :)
<shenmue> сменить обою и значки можно
<copyerfiled> ну может есть скажем настройки размера ярлыков
<shenmue> ничто вам не напоминает?
<CleanLight> shenmue, всмысле? :)
<copyerfiled> у меня их много они в стопку складываются, я бы предпочел чтоб они были все маленькие, но чтоб главное все влазили
<bggooo> подскажите если я просто скопирую данные с раздела /home в другой раздел, перепишу в fstab этого будет достаточно чтобы нормально работало?
<shenmue> да
<shenmue> учти что есть скрытые файлы
<bggooo> ага
<shenmue> и копировать нужно /home а не /home/user/porno
<novns> и при копировании надо сохранить информацио о владельцах, группах и атрибутах файлов
<bggooo> ну я все это подразумеваю)
<nikonorr> copyerfiled: в компизе регулируется размер панели
<novns> сейчас попробую новую xubuntu с флэшки
<novns> может и в самом деле на неё перейти
<copyerfiled> nikonorr что такое компиз?
<bggooo> а что там хорошего?:)
<novns> bggooo, там нет юнити
<nikonorr> на юнити надо переходить, другие варианты от лукавого
<bggooo> :)
<novns> на юнити надо переходить владельцам тачпадов
<bggooo> вот скажите мне, следущий LTS релиз тоже будет с юнити?:))
<novns> а мне оно неудобно
<shenmue> да
<bggooo> может они долгих оставят с гномом :)
<CleanLight> nikonorr, надо переходить на гном3! :) только потом :)
<shenmue> его допилять к тому времени
<novns> bggooo, та юнити будет сильна исправлена, я думаю
<shenmue> и интеграция будет с чем угодна
<novns> современная косая и кривая
<bggooo> блин мне кажется юнити на нетбуках только хорошо, а так не понимаю зачем оно мне
<novns> на тачпадах
<novns> на нетбуках оно вообще неудобно
<novns> там экран маленький
<nikonorr> copyerfiled: это надо тебе поставить compizconfig-settings-manager
<copyerfiled> спасибо
<nikonorr> и compiz-fusion-plugins-extra сразу ставь, чтоб два раза в синаптик не ходить
<nikonorr> а то когда на гнома перейдешь куб рабочего стола захочешь и горющие окошки
<AndreX|OFF> quit
<nikonorr> indicator-displex вместо compiz-fusion-icon ставь, этот старый гномовский все равно в трее не виден  (если конечно не разрешить)
<shenmue> хм... юнити же на qt
<shenmue> в кедах запускали?
<enhydra> привет, тут есть кто-нибудь с ленововскими ноутами? был бы очень благодарен, если бы кто перекопипастил мне вывод `lspci` у себя
<nikonorr> я тут есть, но у меня нет и не было ленововских ноутов. и ничего про это не знаю
<shenmue> как будто у них одна модель всего. даже в одной модели железяки могут быть разными
<nikonorr> коперфильд похоже поставил ccsm )) сейчас напишет Как перейти на старого гнома
<nikonorr> ну точно, развалилась похоже чудо система
<Philipp2007> Вчерашний ажиатаж по 11.04  прошел? или вечер пятницы сказывается?
<Nor8> artus: Как успехи, скомпилял?
<nikonorr> Philipp2007: здесь все по одному сценарию. Заходит человек, говорит какое чудо эта ваша юнити. Потом спрашивает как добавить чего нибудь или изменить размер. Ставит ccsm и выходит из комнаты. Потом вторая часть: как мне вернуть старого гнома? )) И пока как то вот
<velessky> ?????? ??? ?????? ???????.???? ???.?????
<Philipp2007> nikonorr,  Ясно. Я тоже в ccsm ушел. Если вернусь громко и с матами то значит все таки гном. ))
<velessky> ?????? ??? ?????????
<nikonorr> а у velessky дар речи пропал. Или это только у меня не отображается?
<velessky> Все побежали проверять кодировку?ХДДД
<UNIm95> q всем
<artus> Nor8, угу) ток видео всеравно не собирается)
<artus> Nor8, вобщим нафиг) оно и так все работаеть )
<Nor8> artus: Не собирается или не активируется?
<artus> не собирается модуль
<UNIm95> кто нарвала по пробовал?
<nikonorr> оппа, рамки окошек только что пропали после просмотра во весь экран. Вернул через тот же рестарт виндов менеджер. не гут это .
<Nor8> artus: Странно, видимо Убунту сильно отличается от дебиана. Уже отличается! )))
<Philipp2007> <UNIm95> пробуем. материмся и еще раз пробуем ))
<UNIm95> Philipp2007 юнайти?)
<nikonorr> юбанту-юнайти
<Philipp2007> вот поэтому и материмся )))  Не въезжаю как этим юнити пользоваться
<nikonorr> а чего им пользоваться, ин совиет раша юнити пользуется тобой
<UNIm95> Philipp2007 sudo apt-get purge unity-desktop || apt-get install gnome desktop
<nikonorr> нормально она работает.
<Philipp2007> <UNIm95> Я настырный. Помучаюсь еще. А гном и так установлен. Неудобно между рабочими столами переключаться. (( Даже это испортили
<UNIm95> Philipp2007 ctrl+=>
<UNIm95> Philipp2007 не работает?
<nikonorr> весь ступор от компиза . Что раньше перегружать стол то и дело приходилось, что сейчас.
<nikonorr> http://ubuntu.onego.ru/articles/apps/unity-shortcuts/ комбинации клавиш юнити
<Philipp2007> Работает. Только они в два ряда их расположили. и теперь еще и в верх низ надо нажимать для переключения. Да и pidgin  рядом с часами не хватает.
<Skimmer> как просмотреть трассировку до сайта?
<nikonorr> http://startubuntu.ru/?p=27270  вернуть трей
<nikonorr> гугл все знает
<shenmue> traceroute сайт
<Skimmer> спасиб
<shenmue> как то так помнится
<shenmue> или через гуи
<nikonorr> после установки начисто не стал спешить возвращать трей, на бете были косяки от значка оперы и еще какого то . От них верхняя панель искривлялась иногда до неузнаваемости.
<nikonorr> лучше подождать когда значки под новую панель подгонят. скайп уже подогнали. его только недавно еще не было
<Buhack> я баран с новыми воротами
<Buhack> обновился я с 10.10 и что я вижу
<shenmue> грац
<Buhack> почему все не изменяется
<Buhack> и я на панеле могу промахнуться по пинтктограмме хотя курсор был на нужном месте
<nikonorr> это еще хорошо что не изменяется, вот если изменится .....
<xoveax> обновился с 10.10 до 11.04 : http://imagepost.ru/images/g/dg/gdgiqvqhpnjyxfxmrwoueivdrfirde.png
<Buhack> а я вообще не знаю где это диалоговое окно
<Buhack> как комп вообще выключать
<xoveax> # poweroff
<Buhack> почему уведомлений нет
<Buhack> спасибо кэп
<Buhack> мне гуй подавай
<Buhack> или мы регрессируем
<LeNsTR> хых
<Buhack> всё херов гном 3
<LeNsTR> сколько лет вам повторять про обновления бунты с дитра на дистр )
<Buhack> )))
<Philipp2007> ps показывает что pidgin запущен а где его искать то? Ужос то какой =О
<nikonorr> я ж те давал ссыль как вернуть трей ))
<Buhack> ну раз возмодность есть значит за неё должны отвечать
<Buhack> мне дай
<Buhack> трей
<Buhack> я хочу трей
<LeNsTR> по щучьему веленью…
<nikonorr> http://startubuntu.ru/?p=27270
<Philipp2007> Почитал что он коряво возвращает. Поэтому еще поизучаю пока
<nikonorr> берите трей , берите трей, старый трей!
<LeNsTR> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel
<LeNsTR> а давно так модняво стало?
<LeNsTR> прям как в макоси лол)
<Buhack> )))
<Buhack> вов о макось
<nikonorr> да я не стал возвращать, некоторые коряво работают, изза них слетала верхняя панель. Сейчас не вернул и работает стабильно, с новыми значками
<User975[web]> Привет! Подскажите, кто уже знает, как в Ubuntu 11.04 убрать горячую клавишу F10 на которую выпадает меню приложений, а то она мерехватывает значения из mceditor и его никак не закрыть на F10
<artus> User975[web], причем тут убунту к хоткеям терминала )
<Buhack> в настройках компиз
<artus> User975[web], точно так же как и в 10,9,8,7 и остальных бубунтах)
<artus> чегой?????
<User975[web]> в том, что он перехватывает нажатие даже из терминала, я пользуюсь терминалом guake
<artus> значит компиз зло )
<nikonorr> да , прав, в компизе нужно отключить юнити, вернуть гнома и не будет F10 мешать закрывать mceditor
<Nor8> Хы, 10.10 уже не загрузить с сайта, обратной дороги нет))))
<nikonorr> могу диск продать
<Philipp2007> Как они быстро следы заметают )) Ну в принципе вернуть гнома и нафиг этот 10.10?
<Nor8> Philipp2007: Так то да, но сам факт того, что уже не загрузить )))
<Philipp2007> А как сделать что бы смонтированный в фстаб ext4 раздел был доступен всем пользователям? umask=0777 или как то так вроде? А то бесит каждую папку в корне создавать от рута и потом права менять
<artus> -R )
<artus> sudo chmod -R 755 /media/zzz
<NGE01> artus, а зачем ключик R????
<Philipp2007> рекрсивно типа
<artus> рекурсивно на все что после zzz
<Fredy_BackSlash> Доброго всем
<Philipp2007> Только это не помогает. Пакпку или файл в корне так и не создать. Что то надо в параметрах монтирования прописовать. но вот что не знаю
<NGE01> artus, просто я делал для флешки и внешнего харда... без ключика и работает нормально))))
<artus> NGE01, ну как тебе сказать, ls -la на внутря и посмотри  )
<NGE01> Philipp2007,  не 755, а 777
<NGE01> artus, смотрел и ничего лишнего)))
<artus> NGE01, а нафига ему запуск с внешнего винта кем либо чего либо?
<artus> NGE01, чтения и записи с головой
<artus> NGE01, нафига советовать всякое г делать
<artus> или прав окромя 777 не осилил? )
<markmx> мда... юнити немнога разочаровывает =)
<Fredy_BackSlash> Такой вопрос, можно на Ubuntu  нормально настроить rdp сервер? чтобы из винды можно было соединяться стандартным клиентом, без дополнительных окошек после конекта, и чтобы можно было одновременно подключаться нескольким пользователям, кажд
<Fredy_BackSlash> ый в своей сессии, без логина локального пользователя?
<markmx> звиняюсь за мат =) но систему переставил ваше шикарно
 * trancecore запасся попкорном
<NGE01> artus, почему осилил просто ты ему не объяснил до конца, а так проще не бывает
<artus> NGE01, я ему дал исчерпывающий ответ на его вопрос, а вот к чему 777 непонятно
<Nor8> artus:  IndexError: list index out of range  это пишет кернелчек, перед тем как отвалиться. Чтобы это значило?
<artus> Fredy_BackSlash, причем здесь рдп к линуксу , судя по контескту ты хочеш рдпсервер на линукс прикрутить
<Philipp2007> Это раздел на винте с Suse просто при установке точку монтирования не указал вот и мучаюсь. Ну уже не надо. я от рута папок с файлами насоздавал да кучкой их и chmod 640
<artus> Nor8, а фиг нает) я скриптом компилил)
<Philipp2007> Это раздел на винте с Suse просто при установке точку монтирования не указал вот и мучаюсь. Ну уже не надо. я от рута папок с файлами насоздавал да кучкой их и chmod 640
<NGE01> artus, права 777 подключаеться везде и всегда как и фат32, пишет и перезаписывает без прав
<Nor8>  artus: Что за скрипт?
<Fredy_BackSlash> artus: Да и нужен именно rdp
<artus> Fredy_BackSlash, причем тут виндовый сервер к никсам?
<artus> Fredy_BackSlash, или ты и от венды требуеш поддержки ссх ?
<Fredy_BackSlash> пробовал xrdp? но он работает как прослойка надокальным vnc и не дает соединиться если локальный пользователь не залогинет
<artus> мдя
<artus> есть ssh, есть vnc, этого хватает с головой
<Fredy_BackSlash> artus: SSH для винды тоже существует, я даже ставил такой.
<artus> Nor8, у рейдена выпросил )
<artus> Fredy_BackSlash, кроме как в цыгвине не видел
<Nor8> artus: Появится, спрошу конечно
<Fredy_BackSlash> artus: это для меня с головой хватает, а вот конечным пользователям который кроме предустановленной винды ничего не знают нужен rdp
<artus> Nor8, http://paste.ubuntu.com/600862/
<Nor8> artus: Ок, приму к сведению
<Buhack> аааа
<artus> Fredy_BackSlash, если конечные пользователи не желают разобратцо в 2х кнопках то по собственному на имя директора )
<Buhack> аааа
<Buhack> эта панель зависла
<Buhack> окончательно
<Buhack> отпрвил в багтрекер
<artus> !enter | Buhack
<ubuntuhelp> Buhack: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<Buhack> понял
<Buhack> кстати когда что то зависло есть модуль в компизе он перезагрудает компиз и все приходит в норму
<Buhack> тем более там хоткей
<artus> когда компиз зависает он выбрасывается нафиг) ибо нефиг )
<Buhack> я так понимаю весь юнити это плагин к компизу?
<cosic> уже всем unity нравится больше чем gmone?
<Buhack> новый гном далеко от юнити не ушел
<artus> не, хомячку жуют кактус и делают вид что им нравится)
<Buhack> вот вот
<cosic> мне юнити не понравился, вернулся на гнома
<Buhack> гном сейчас 3.0
<cosic> да
<Buhack> куда панель убрать
<amigo> 3:0 в чью пользу?
<artus> я вот одного не пому, нафига ставить на систему если ты не пощупал новые плюшки в виртуалке
<Buhack> где трей со значками
<Buhack> понапридумывали а нас не спросили
<cosic> да, согласчен, не пощупал, только времени пока нет!
<Fredy_BackSlash> artus: конечные пользователи не под моим директором, задача нужна для массового продукта, поэтому и хочу нормального rdp. есть что по вопросу?
<Buhack> панелька в право  не идет?
<Buhack> или вниз
<Buhack> хотя бы
<Buhack> или это главная плюшка
<artus> Fredy_BackSlash, по вопросу могу только посочувствовать)
<artus> @voice Buhack
<artus> Buhack, я недоходчиво чтоль говорю?
<mva> Fredy_BackSlash: если нужно для коммерческого использования, то добро пожаловать в Canonical с пачкой денег
<Buhack> чувства перепоняют
<Buhack> мысли сразу одной строчкой не жоходят
<CleanLight> +100500
<Fredy_BackSlash> mva: можно подробнее?
<vladgobelen> mva: Я извиняюсь, какой уровень лицензирования у убунту?
<vladgobelen> mva: Сертификации тобишь
<Buhack> GNU по моему
<cosic> GNU
<mva> Buhack: cosic: что "GNU"?
<mva> vladgobelen: в смысле?
<cosic> тип лицензии GNU
<mva> Fredy_BackSlash: опенсорс работает по принципу "жри что дают или давай деньги и сделаем как надо тебе".
<Philipp2007> не в курсе ни кто для удаления ubuntu one:  apt-get  purge ubuntuone* достаточно? ни чего лишнего не снесу?
<shenmue> точно
<vladgobelen> mva: ну, тобишь ФСТЭК
<mva> cosic: это не тип лиценции, во-первых , а во-вторых вопрос был о другом.
<CleanLight> mva, не так :)
<vladgobelen> Как я понимаю - никакой. Тоесть с личными данными персонала уже работать нельзя.
<Buhack> так уже не интересно скоро нас загонят на поприетарщину
<shenmue> а psi гткашный есть7
<ydz> в 11.04 из драйвера intel кусок говна сделали
<CleanLight> mva, это больше походит на мелкомяхкий, но с одним упущением - "жри что дают, или давай деньги и потом опять жри, что дают"
<shenmue> а причем тут убунту?
<ydz> в кде даже эффекты не заводяися
<shenmue> интел дрова сама делает
<mva> vladgobelen: ну, во-первых, сертифицирует нынче ФСБ напрямую, а во-вторых, да, каноникал не посчитала нужным сертифицировать для рашки, и как следствие сейчас только альт и мандрива сертифицированны :)
<ydz> в 10.10 работало же нормально
<mva> CleanLight: ну, в опенсорсе оно "я делаю софт для себя, но делюсь с тобой. Так что если что-то не нравится — дверь там. Но можешь дать мне денег и я сделаю как ты хочешь". Я просто сократил до того, что написал чуть выше :)
<vladgobelen> mva: Вот и я о чем.. Вот и приплыли. Школы, больницы, и прочее прочее - нихт, найн, арбайтен
<vladgobelen> mva: Предприятия - аналогично..
<CleanLight> mva, и опять не так, но уже гораздо теплее :)
<shenmue> ydz и ядра другие
<mva> CleanLight: именно так :)
<ydz> чего?
<ydz> какие ядра?
<shenmue> возьми ыдро оттуда и пробуй
<shenmue> интел запустить
<CleanLight> mva, для тебя это так :) для меня и разрабов очень хороших и добротных продуктов - не так
<mva> ydz: это не венда
<User718[web]>  mix 5x5 go go go 62.149.13.68:28015 pass 1
<User718[web]>  mix 5x5 go go go 62.149.13.68:28015 pass 1
<User718[web]>  mix 5x5 go go go 62.149.13.68:28015 pass 1
<User718[web]>  mix 5x5 go go go 62.149.13.68:28015 pass 1
<User718[web]>  mix 5x5 go go go 62.149.13.68:28015 pass 1
<User718[web]>  mix 5x5 go go go 62.149.13.68:28015 pass 1
<User718[web]>  mix 5x5 go go go 62.149.13.68:28015 pass 1
<User718[web]>  mix 5x5 go go go 62.149.13.68:28015 pass 1
<User718[web]>  mix 5x5 go go go 62.149.13.68:28015 pass 1
<User718[web]>  mix 5x5 go go go 62.149.13.68:28015 pass 1
<User718[web]>  mix 5x5 go go go 62.149.13.68:28015 pass 1
<mva> ydz: пойми это
<ydz> вы о чем?
<mva> @ban User718[web]
<User718[web]>  mix 5x5 go go go 62.149.13.68:28015 pass 1
<User718[web]>  mix 5x5 go go go 62.149.13.68:28015 pass 1
<User718[web]>  mix 5x5 go go go 62.149.13.68:28015 pass 1
<User718[web]>  mix 5x5 go go go 62.149.13.68:28015 pass 1
<User718[web]>  mix 5x5 go go go 62.149.13.68:28015 pass 1
<User718[web]>  mix 5x5 go go go 62.149.13.68:28015 pass 1
<mva> @kban "User718[web]"
<User718[web]>  mix 5x5 go go go 62.149.13.68:28015 pass 1
<User718[web]>  mix 5x5 go go go 62.149.13.68:28015 pass 1
<User718[web]>  mix 5x5 go go go 62.149.13.68:28015 pass 1
<User718[web]>  mix 5x5 go go go 62.149.13.68:28015 pass 1
<User718[web]>  mix 5x5 go go go 62.149.13.68:28015 pass 1
<User718[web]>  mix 5x5 go go go 62.149.13.68:28015 pass 1
<vladgobelen> ой мама
<Buhack> это было не культурно
<vladgobelen> а что это было вообще?
<Philipp2007> что такое было?
<Buhack> логи кто то рещил показать
<shenmue> это послание иноплянетян
<DenPal> брутфост
<atamachi> это приглашение к игре в CS на сервер  62.149.13.68:28015 с паролем 1
<atamachi> Меня только ненадо @kb :D
<CleanLight> =))
<shenmue> поддосим?
<vladgobelen> ыыы
<Daniel_0x00> Хм... Люди, никто случаем не знает как можно в обработчике события обратиться к объекту класса, который был создан до этого в другом обработчике событий (С#)?
<CleanLight> лучше не наддо
<atamachi> Ыы
<ydz> Так чтож делать то с intel дровами?
<atamachi> запингуем )
<ydz> x-swat чтоли ставить?
<Buhack> дык а интеловские дрова не сразу ли встают?
<ydz> Непонятно
<mva> ydz: о том, что Ubuntu — это НЕ WINDOWS!!!! Подход здесь абсолютно другой. Это не одна целая операционная система от одного производителя. ВСЁ НЕ ТАК. Здесь ядро Linux от одного автора, драйвера _в_нём_ от других (и Canonical, как хозяева бренда
<mva> Ubuntu не имеют к ним отношения СОВСЕМ), а софт ВООБЩЕ ОТ ТРЕТьИХ ЛИЦ. Ubuntu — этоп росто условное название определённого комплекта софта. Можно выкинуть или добавить одну софтину и уже назвать по-другому.
<ydz> lsmod пишет что стоят
<ydz> но на деле я даже эффекты не могу запустить...на kde 4.6.2
<mva> enjoy intel
<mva> enjoy ati
<shenmue> ссзб
<mva> нормальные драйвера в линуксе только для nvidia ;)
<vladgobelen> ))
<vladgobelen> да ну.. интел тоже норм пашет)
<mva> для остальных — только использовать mesa и драйвера из git
<Buhack> ати тоже хороши
<atamachi> ydz: что дает команда lspci -nn | grep VGA
<vladgobelen> ати дерьмо)
<Infra_HDC> так, кто на 11.04 с 10.10 обновился уже? у мя архитектура AMD64. граблей нет конкретных?
<Infra_HDC> сори за соцопрос )
<ydz> Да вкурсе я
<SergeyIT> vladgobelen, ты не умеешь их готовить)
<shenmue> atamachi	 вывод нужного
<ydz> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:27ae] (rev 03)
<shenmue> не боись. ос не убьет
<Fredy_BackSlash> Infra_HDC: у меня после одновления в xrdp  добавился еще один непонятный глюк и он как не работал так не работал нормально, работать стал еще хуже
<shenmue> nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce 7600 GS]
<shenmue> ня
<Buhack> если что ты надеюсь знаешь как иксы сбрасывать
<Infra_HDC> а, хрдп не юзаю. nxfree клиента юзаю )
<mva> Fredy_BackSlash: зачем тебе нужен именно rdp?
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: Я не должен их готовить) Они должны устанавливаться и работать. Например как нвидиа.
<atamachi> Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:29c2] (rev 10)
<mva> Fredy_BackSlash: собирешься какую-то поделку для вендузятников делать?
<mva> нормальные люди давно используют NX уже
<SergeyIT> vladgobelen, так у меня работают
<atamachi> ydz: на ноуте вроде как у тебя стоит, дрова по дефолту встали
<Fredy_BackSlash> mva: Да буду приобщать их к доброму светлому.
<mva> Fredy_BackSlash: всё равно рекомендую NX
<ydz> Да я вкурсе
<mva> оно ещё и к каналу менее требовательно, чем даже RDP :)
<Fredy_BackSlash> mva: я установил freenx но так и не понял что делать дальше
<ydz> Только эффекты не заводятся, а в unity вообще лагает
<ydz> kde еще сносно работает (+ к KDE)
<mva> Fredy_BackSlash: настроить сервер, запустить, и цепляться с клиентов (внезапно)
<mva> в интернете более 1000 завту
<mva> *хавту
<Fredy_BackSlash> mva: какой ему порт нужно открывать, я в netstat не нашел, хотя сервер вроде стартует
<ydz> пиплы а как можно посмотреть какой у меня wifi драйвер юзается?
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: глхгирс в студию
<mva> Fredy_BackSlash: 22
<Fredy_BackSlash> mva: 22- ssh?
<mva> да
<Fredy_BackSlash> mva: тогда sshd надо отключить?
<mva> ну... nx-server сам его стартует
<mva> в общем, покури хавтушки по настройке
<Fredy_BackSlash> Ладно буду пробовать
<Fredy_BackSlash> Еще только подскажите где отключается блокировка при неактивности пользователя, а-то пока читаю маны на другом компе, там появляется окно ввода пароля
<mva> в настройках скринсейвера
<shenmue> долго читал =)
<Offoffoff> Фреди Задний Скос: ты опять вернулся на Ubuntu?
<Atybrc> Подскажите, как gcc пользоваться?
<mva> руками
<Offoffoff> Atybrc: g++ имяфайластекстомпрограммы.cpp
<mva> Offoffoff: gcc, а не g++
<mva> ;)
<Offoffoff> ну какбэ в этом же роде
<mva> так что gcc program.c
<Atybrc> А через гуй никак?
<Offoffoff> Atybrc: а смысл?
<Offoffoff> Atybrc: для чего?
<Perva4ek> Всем привет
<Atybrc> Привык
<Offoffoff> Atybrc: ты напиши сначала программу
<Offoffoff> Atybrc: а потом пользуйся компилятором
<mva> Atybrc: сам понял, что сказал?
<Atybrc> Программ много
<Atybrc> У меня
<Atybrc> Да
<mva> может тебе ещё гуй для вытирания попы нужен?
<Perva4ek> Ребята вопрос.. Забыл поставить диски D и E в раздел /media/windows
<Perva4ek> как теперь прикрутить их что бы система увидела?
<Perva4ek> =\
<Atybrc> По крайней мере отладка так быстрее
<Offoffoff> Perva4ek: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Offoffoff> Perva4ek: там запиши, где они должны быть
<mva> Atybrc: ка кты себе представляешь гуй для компилятора, кроме как графическую софтину с КУЧЕЙ МЛИОНОВ ГАЛОЧЕК, которые всё равно не охватят даже половины опций gcc?
<mva> Atybrc: а при чём тут отладка?
<Perva4ek> Offoffoff спасибо щяс попробую
<mva> вообще, покажи мне хоть один графический компилятор
<Atybrc> Ну что-то вроде Visual Studio
<Offoffoff> Atybrc: для отладки надо совсем другую программу
<mva> именно компилятор, а не IDE
<Offoffoff> Atybrc: это IDE
<Atybrc> Ааа
<mva> а Visual Studio это IDE
<Atybrc> Тогда ide покажите под линукс
<Atybrc> Пожалуйста
<mva> тысячи их
<mva> QtCreator, Netbeans, Codeblocks, Eclipse, <.......................>
<shenmue> вим
<mva> тогда уж емакс
<mva> он больше ide ;)
<Atybrc> :-D
<vladgobelen> mva: Кдевелоп
<mva> да
<mva> он даже очень няшен в последних кедах
<Philipp2007> Мне кажется или юнити меньше процессора жрет чем гном??? У меня раньше xorg  10-20% жрал а в 11.04 5-7%
<mva> правда я как-то с QtCreator'ом сроднился
<baltazor> я понял , Ubuntu 11.04 нужно советовать врагам
<baltazor> :(
<mva> особенно из-за интеграции с моим Nokia N900 ;)
<mva> ;)))))
<Perva4ek> Offoffoff слушай. Там выдало только прекрученые диски то есть те что видет система... А как вписать туда те что не видит?
<shenmue> Philipp2007 у меня ксорг вообще 1% максимум
<Offoffoff> Philipp2007: разумеется. Canonocal думает о тебе.
<Offoffoff> Philipp2007: то ли еще будет, когда они прикрутят wayland
<Philipp2007> shenmue Ну так у тебя наверное система мощная
<Oleg_Andreych> доброго времени суток всем :)
<Atybrc> Попробовал gcc hello.cpp
<Atybrc> Выдало gcc: error trying to exec 'cc1plus': execvp: Нет такого файла или каталога
<Perva4ek> Offoffoff выручай
<Perva4ek> ...
<Offoffoff> Perva4ek: аушки?
<Atybrc> Не понимаю, чего не хватает
<shenmue> Philipp2007 комп 2002
<Perva4ek> Offoffoff Там выдало только прекрученые диски то есть те что видет система... А как вписать туда те что не видит?
<Offoffoff> Perva4ek: по аналогии
<Offoffoff> Perva4ek: man fstab
<mva> Offoffoff: ты его учишь fstab'у? :)
<mva> хе, я так и знал :)
<Offoffoff> Perva4ek: UUID можно узнать из blkid
<Perva4ek> уу
<Perva4ek> жесть
<Perva4ek> )
<Offoffoff> Perva4ek: или через mount
<Perva4ek> 3 день и столько гемора)
<Perva4ek> спасибо
<Perva4ek> буду учить)
<Offoffoff> Perva4ek: эээм?
<Offoffoff> Perva4ek: можешь туда не писать
<Offoffoff> Perva4ek: просто мышкой ткни
<artus> гемора на 3 минуты )
<Offoffoff> они и примонтируются
<baltazor> кто рискнул жить на 11.04 убунту?)
<baltazor> поделитесь впечатлениями
<mva> Perva4ek: 1) можно и без uuid, 2) это не гемор, это знания которые потом, возможно, спасут тебе жизнь :)
<Philipp2007> shenmue Ну значит прямые руки и часы обработки напильником? )))  Или все эфекты выключены?\
<Perva4ek> Offoffoff мне надо что бы система увидела
<Offoffoff> mva: ыыыыыыыыыыы
<Perva4ek> мышкой тыкаеться
<vladgobelen> baltazor: Мы будем помнить их в веках. Все кто переходил - не возвращались.
<Offoffoff> Perva4ek: она уже видит давно
<Perva4ek> я хочу чтобы они автоматом прикручивали
<mva> emerge uam ;)
<mva> и будет автоматом :)
<mva> ну или ручками накропать скриптик для udev ;)
<baltazor> vladgobelen: я с дуру перешел на 11.04 пощупал 10 мин. прозрел и теперь вернулся на 10.10 ибо это изврат
<Perva4ek> mva надеюсь спасут))
<Offoffoff> Perva4ek: для начала - надо их отформативать в правильную файловую систему, чтобы сразу монтировались... А то будет что попало.
<Offoffoff> mva: чего за uam
<amigo> AR2427 так и не починили, ведро валится с паникой
<cosic> почему изврат? Не понравился юнити?
<shenmue> Philipp2007	http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-10.png систему не ковырял. эффекты тупо экстра потому что нря резиновые окна
<Offoffoff> baltazor: Unity - няка
<baltazor> Offoffoff: унити это ужс (
<shenmue> бей его!
<cosic> мне тоже юнити не понравилось, я просто поменял на гнома обратно
<Offoffoff> не знаю... у меня на буке уже как 2 года слева панель awn висит
<Offoffoff> просто когда это сделает Apple - все скажут "Вау!"
<navalis> Всем привет. Подскажите, пожалуйста, у всех после перехода на 11.04 не выключается комп., или я один везучий?
<Offoffoff> navalis: только ты. Видимо грешил много.
<navalis> да... карма... карма...
<mva> navalis: какой смысл ты вкладываешь в "не включается"?
<shenmue> sudo halt должно работать
<Perva4ek> Offoffoff короче в папку /media/  засунуть диски D и E, через fstab ?
<Perva4ek> только так:?
<navalis> не выключается - это после выхода через меню shut down гаснет экран, но системный блок гудит. Пока решение - это только длинным нажатием на кнопку в сис. блоке.
<shenmue> Perva4ek http://www.ubuntologia.ru/mount#fstab
<mva> Perva4ek: дисков D и E не существует
<Offoffoff> Perva4ek: только так
<Perva4ek> спс
<Offoffoff> Perva4ek: почитай, как это делается
<Perva4ek> :)
<Perva4ek> Вау то что нужно)))
<Offoffoff> Perva4ek: помни, что каждый раз прописывая файл на NTFS - ты убиваешь котёнка.
<Philipp2007> navalis у настоящих линуксоидов комп не вырубается ))
<Perva4ek> это как?
<Perva4ek> -_-
<shenmue> всё взаимосвязанно
<Offoffoff> Perva4ek: ну в офисе империи зла стоит линия по убийству котят... все это видели.
<Perva4ek> ))
<shenmue> Perva4ek тебе в догонку http://ubuntologia.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=93&t=308
<navalis> Philipp2007 - это да... тот электричества жалко... Экономный Я :)
<Perva4ek> вообще не вкурил )
<Perva4ek> спс
<Philipp2007> Offoffoff Я только сегодня от последнего ntfs раздела избавился ))) Так что котята будут жить XD
<Offoffoff> Philipp2007: молодца! Мужик!
<Perva4ek> котята?
<Perva4ek> че за котята :)
<Perva4ek> сектора?
<Offoffoff> Perva4ek: пушистые, мягкие, красивые, няшные...
<Offoffoff> Perva4ek: мяукают. Пока их не замочат на конвейере империи зла.
<Perva4ek> хех
<udnikov28> доброй ночи всем
<Philipp2007> Offoffoff я вот чего и интересуюсь как сделать что бы раздел всем принадлежал. А то все руту. Или в никсах такая политика что в корне диска пользователь ни чего не может?
<Offoffoff> Philipp2007: лучше создай папку с правами твоего пользователя
<Offoffoff> Philipp2007: будет порядок.
<shenmue> разделение прав одна из защит в лине
<Offoffoff> Philipp2007: хотя можно и раздел... Но это некошерно.
<Offoffoff> Philipp2007: я так не делаю. Это плохо.
<Perva4ek> кстате... Когда я перебиваю файловую систему
<Perva4ek> винт падает?
<shenmue> чо чо?
<Philipp2007> Так ладно 1-2 папки. А я уже устал в консоли их прописывать. 20 папка. 500 гигов со съемника обратно перенести. Кстати ext4 я правильно выбрал? или есть получше кандидаты?
<Perva4ek> более 2 переделов он переживет?
<Perva4ek> ну тоесть ставлю ext потом NTFS
<Perva4ek> и обратно
<shenmue> ты про перезапись разделов?
<Perva4ek> ага
<artus> Perva4ek, а что пользователю делать в корне ?
<mva> Philipp2007: ну, до последнего я бы рекомендовал reiserfs (не 4), а сейчас что-то сам зафанател по ext4 ;)
<shenmue> ну винты не вечны но юзать их то надо
<Philipp2007> Perva4ek Они не конвертируются друг в друга.
<artus> mva, тык и ext4 повеселее райзера?
<artus> ато как то не особо вдавался
<shenmue> даже рв диски имуют срок перезаписи
<Philipp2007> mva А какие плюсы для меня от райзера?
<shenmue> имеют*
<Philipp2007> На домашнем вроде он не нужен?
<Offoffoff> Philipp2007: просто chmod 700 /media/DISK/* и chown твойпользователь:твойпользователь /media/DISK/*
<mva> Philipp2007: ну, смотря что ты хранить собираешься. он вполне неплохо себя показывал с мелкими файлами :)
<mva> Offoffoff: нормлаьные люди вместо * используют ключик "-R" ;)
<Offoffoff> ну если нужны вложенные папки
<Offoffoff> mva: я так понял диск свежий
<Philipp2007> Вы чуть не поняли. Это все я знаю. Просто хотелось бы что б через наутилус от пользователя можно было бы папки в корне раздела создавать. Просто привычка старая все туда сбрасывать а потом сортировать, или это намек сделать папку для такого мус
<Philipp2007> ора? ))
<Offoffoff> Philipp2007: можно... поставь права 777 на диск и будет тебе.
<shenmue> низя такое
<shenmue> в корне мусор собирать а потом сортировать
<Offoffoff> Philipp2007: но это плохо и айайай
<Philipp2007> Это где то в опциях монтирования должно быть. А chmod 777 не поможет. должно в fstab umask как то прописываться только как не знаю
<Philipp2007> или это тоже не поможет?
<Offoffoff> Philipp2007: просто поставь chmod 777 на /media/DISK
<Offoffoff> Philipp2007: канает.
<san4o> Philipp2007: за левые папки в корне диска по ухам нужно давать )
<san4o> или речь не о /
<Offoffoff> Philipp2007: но зло. Убунту плачет, когда ты делаешь это.
<Philipp2007> Offoffoff Так пробывал. Да я уже папку ТМР сделал. Буду там хлам хранить. И еще её пробиндил в домашнюю.
<Offoffoff> Philipp2007: кстати можешь сделать папку E:
<Offoffoff> или D:
<Offoffoff> для папы, дедушки, мамы
<Offoffoff> чтобы привычные диски были
<Philipp2007> san4o Просто с форточек привычка XD А по ушам не надо. Осознал ошибку ))
<SergeyIT> vladgobelen, радеон 9600 - 3971 frames in 5.0 seconds
<san4o> Philipp2007: для себя сохранил маленький мануал по опциям монтирования томов. могу скинуть
<Offoffoff> san4o: man fstab?
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: Оу.. Извиняюсь. Я не говорил про такие дрова.. На такое естественно уже написали.
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: Я про нормальные игровые системы
<Philipp2007> san4o спасибо!
<san4o> Philipp2007: незачто
<SergeyIT> vladgobelen, а я не играю ))
<vladgobelen> Очень зря. Советую попробовать.
<CleanLight> добрый вечер :)
<CleanLight> народ, подскажите крутые темы для юнити :)
<Philipp2007> Все рано удобней основные папки с одного раздела в home  подмонтировать. Правда пол вечера вспоминал как. Только сейчас закончил
<SergeyIT> vladgobelen, и чего посоветуешь?
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: Для начала купить компьютер.
<Offoffoff> CleanLight: хороший вопрос
<SergeyIT> vladgobelen, мне моего хватает
<CleanLight> Offoffoff, ага, лучше не куда :)
<CleanLight> вчера кто то запостил скрин с крутой темой юнити, надо поискать
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: Потребносит растут вместе с возможностями.
<SergeyIT> vladgobelen, под мои потребности хватает
<ferrer3> Чего-то дедбиф из репозитария не ставится... В логах пишет, что не может подсоединиться к этому ппа.
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: это лишь значит, что возможностям есть куда расти)
<SergeyIT> vladgobelen, расти в чем?
<vladgobelen> В возможности обеспечить новые потребности.
<SergeyIT> vladgobelen, какие?
<vladgobelen> Новые оО
<vladgobelen> например игры
<SergeyIT> vladgobelen, игры - зло
<vladgobelen> ни в коем случае
<vladgobelen> игры это игры
<SergeyIT> vladgobelen, новые игры в жизни ничего не добавляют
<vladgobelen> А что добавило в мир творчество того же Булгакова?
<Philipp2007> В настройках горячих клавиш: переместить окно на следующий раб. стол: Alt+Ctrl+Shift+ стрелка вправо. Вроде бы клавиатура блокируется при нажатии трех и более клавиш?? О_о
<vonderer> не соглашусь
<vonderer> удовольствие иногда добавляют :)
<shenmue> шифты и контр с альт не считаются
<shenmue> да и вообще я щас лицом нажал клавиш 15 а оно печатает
<dmitry-melnikov> парни подскажите пожалуйста, как зайти на модем? через 192.168.1.1 не пашет
<SergeyIT> dmitry-melnikov, *.0.1?
<dmitry-melnikov> SergeyIT, что ты имеешь введу?
<A6y> Всем привет! Не могу обновить xubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx(2.6.35-28-generic x64) до версии 11.04 Natty Narwhal.
<A6y> кто-нибудь удачно обновился?
<shenmue> как ты обновлялся?
<A6y> через Центр обновлений Ubuntu
<shenmue> а как надо?
<A6y> точнее Менеджер обновлений
<SergeyIT> dmitry-melnikov, адрес 192.168.0.1 - бывает такой
<SergeyIT> A6y, сначала надо до 10.10 обновиться
<dmitry-melnikov> SergeyIT, проверил не подходит(
<SergeyIT> dmitry-melnikov, а прокси нет?
<nikonorr> вобще пипец . читаю: при зависании нужно нажать 3 клавиши Ctrl+Alt+PrtScr и жать поочередно reisub!!!! Чем? хоботом писать ? ))) или разрабатывать средний палец
<A6y> новичок в этом деле, по умолчанию ставлю этим способом обновления, когда пытаюсь обновится, то выдает сообщение: http://itmages.ru/image/view/179645/7818012b
<dmitry-melnikov> SergeyIT, резетил модем, и потом все ровно не понятно как зайти
<dmitry-melnikov> SergeyIT, не, нету
<shenmue> nikonorr ы
<artus> dmitry-melnikov, ман к модему читай
<Philipp2007> nikonor ctrl не нужен вроде бы. Без него работает
<Philipp2007> nikonor это системные вызовы ядра. Оч удобно призависании.
<artus> nikonorr, ну вобщето они нажимаютцо даже одной рукой )
<nikonorr> да понял я, у вас всех нажимаются они
<artus> если пальцы на оной все )
<bevice> Хай Алл!
<dmitry-melnikov> SergeyIT, читал ip адрес маршрутизатора по умолчанию = 192.168.1.1
<artus> dmitry-melnikov, а он хоть пингуется?
<bevice> кто-нить знает как в коньках rss на несколько строк разбить?
<dmitry-melnikov> artus, dmitry@dmitry-laptop:~$ ping 192.168.1.1 PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<SergeyIT> dmitry-melnikov, глянь nmap -v -sP 192.168.1.1/24 | grep up
<artus> dmitry-melnikov, что за модем то?
<artus> и причем тут модем если это скорее всего роутер
<dmitry-melnikov> artus, hyawei
<artus> dmitry-melnikov, а подробнее
<artus> модельку озвуч
<dmitry-melnikov> SergeyIT, Программа 'nmap' на данный момент не установлена
<vladgobelen> а дальше?
<dmitry-melnikov> artus,  ADSL модем EchoLife HG520c Annex A
<dmitry-melnikov> SergeyIT, Host 192.168.1.2 is up (0.00024s latency). Nmap done: 256 IP addresses (1 host up) scanned in 2.74 seconds
<mva> что-то мне подсказывает, что .1.2 будет локалхостом :)
<artus> ога)
<dmitry-melnikov> SergeyIT, 192.168.1.2 это localhost там лежит мой сайт
<dmitry-melnikov> мне даже из сервесного центра не могут помочь, ибо говорят удаляю ебунту свою
<dmitry-melnikov> )))
<artus> причем тут бубунта
<artus> понабирают всякого г а потом жалуются)
<dmitry-melnikov> у нас Беларусь - деревня))) они помогают тебе по мануалом которые были сделала еще в советские времена
<SergeyIT> dmitry-melnikov, странно как-то
<artus> dmitry-melnikov, причем здесь мануалы если роутер не откликается на дефолтном ip ?
<artus> dmitry-melnikov, а он хоть лампочками мигает? )
<artus> или в шкафу в коробке лежит)
<dmitry-melnikov> artus, конечно мигает, я же сейчас с него в инете сижу
<artus> dmitry-melnikov, ну дык , кто у тя шлюзом то выступает?
<dmitry-melnikov> мне надо как-то зайти туда настроить вайфай
<dmitry-melnikov> не знаю
<mva> dmitry-melnikov: запасти на paste.ubuntu.com вывод команды "ip r"
<artus> да может сюда, там 2 строчки
<dmitry-melnikov> Poster: ip r ? а дальше что выбирать?
<mva> вывод команды, а не саму команду
<mva> команду вводи в консоль
<mva> а то, что тебе она ответит - на пастебин
<dmitry-melnikov> dmitry@dmitry-laptop:~$ ip r 178.121.0.1 dev ppp0  proto kernel  scope link  src 178.121.79.243  192.168.1.0/24 dev ppp0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.1.2  metric 1  169.254.0.0/16 dev ppp0  scope link  metric 1000  default via 178.121.0.1 dev ppp0  proto static
<mva> ну и вот
<mva> хотя не, не "вот"
<mva> странно это
<dmitry-melnikov> вот и я не знаю(
<mva> в общем, надо бы, по хорошему, вычислить адрес ppp-сервера, на который ты звонишь за интернетом, сделать ip r get <этот_адрес>
<artus> может пусть трасировку до 178.121.0.1 сделает
<mva> то, что оно ответит и будет адресом роутера
<mva> ну или пусть так попробует
<mva> авось повезёт :)
<artus> явно первый в связке роутер
<artus> dmitry-melnikov, sudo apt-get install traceroute
<artus> dmitry-melnikov, потом traceroute 178.121.0.1
<dmitry-melnikov> traceroute to 178.121.0.1 (178.121.0.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets  1  * * *
<dmitry-melnikov> и так звездочек до 30***
<dmitry-melnikov> traceroute to 178.121.0.1 (178.121.0.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets  1  * * *  2  * * *  3  * * *  4  * * *  5  * * *  6  * * *  7  * * *  8  * * *  9  * * * 10  * * * 11  * * * 12  * * * 13  * * * 14  * * * 15  * * * 16  * * * 17  * * * 18  * * * 19  * * * 20  * * * 21  * * * 22  * * * 23  * * * 24  * * * 25  * * * 26  * * * 27  * * * 28  * * * 29  * * * 30  * * *
<artus> dmitry-melnikov, ну на 8.8.8.8 сделай и кто там у тя первый озовется смотри
<dmitry-melnikov> traceroute to 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets  1  mm-1-0-121-178.dynamic.pppoe.mgts.by (178.121.0.1)  12.935 ms  14.804 ms  14.777 ms
<dmitry-melnikov> 2  mm-123-80-84-93.dynamic.pppoe.mgts.by (93.84.80.123)  18.667 ms  20.825 ms  20.795 ms
<mva> ну, кот бы сомневался
<dmitry-melnikov> ну и так далее
<mva> таки надо вычислить адрес шлюза, куда ты звонишь ppp
<dmitry-melnikov> а как? я не очень шарю(
<mva> dmitry-melnikov: а покажи-ка ifconfig ppp0
<dmitry-melnikov> dmitry@dmitry-laptop:~$ ifconfig ppp0 ppp0      Link encap:Протокол PPP (Point-to-Point Protocol)             inet addr:178.121.79.243  P-t-P:178.121.0.1  Mask:255.255.255.255           UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1           RX packets:21367 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:24769 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:3     
<mva> а что говорит ip r get 178.121.0.1?
<dmitry-melnikov> 178.121.0.1 dev ppp0  src 178.121.79.243      cache  mtu 1492 advmss 1452 hoplimit 64
<artus> а скахать в чем фишка ? ))
<artus> в админку к нему лезть надо отрубив его от инета )
<dmitry-melnikov> в чем?)
<sov_> Привет всем!
<Dimka> может ли GSHOTDOW (или другая программа) выключить компьютер без прав root'a?
<mva> dmitry-melnikov: а что говорит nmap -PN -n -p80,443 192.168.1.1 ? ;)
<mva> Dimka: если настроишь соответствующим образом, то да. А вообще, для этого есть sudo ;)
<dmitry-melnikov> 178.121.0.1 dev ppp0  src 178.121.79.243      cache  mtu 1492 advmss 1452 hoplimit 64 dmitry@dmitry-laptop:~$ nmap -PN -n -p80,443 192.168.1.1  Starting Nmap 5.00 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2011-04-29 22:23 EEST Interesting ports on 192.168.1.1: PORT    STATE    SERVICE 80/tcp  filtered http 443/tcp filtered https  Nmap done: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 3.06 seconds
<sov_> Подскажите,если обновиться с 10.10 на 11.04 - софту - гаплык?
<Dimka> из судо не определяет менеджер входа
<sov_> Или обновится только ядро?
<artus> да и испанци говорят что дефолтная страничка 192.168.1.254
<mva> dmitry-melnikov: может на нем (роутере) просто вебморда заглохла? попробуй ребутни его :)
<Dimka> попробоватьпоставить в ручную?
<mva> dmitry-melnikov: ну или да, попробуй nmap -PN -n -p80,443 192.168.1.254 ;)
<artus> ну на forum.grodno.net говорят в админку при отключенном инете ломится
<Dimka> Gshotdown не выключает комп, а выходит из сеанса
<dmitry-melnikov> dmitry@dmitry-laptop:~$ nmap -PN -n -p80,443 192.168.1.254  Starting Nmap 5.00 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2011-04-29 22:25 EEST Interesting ports on 192.168.1.254: PORT    STATE    SERVICE 80/tcp  filtered http 443/tcp filtered https  Nmap done: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 3.05 seconds
<mva> понапокупают говнороутеров, блин.... :)))
<dname> php5-mcrypt : Зависит: phpapi-20090626+lfs
<dname> E: Сломанные пакеты
<dname> Что это значит phpapi-20090626+lfs? и как это исправить
<mva> dname: не подключать всякие левые ppa
<dname> никак не могу установить php5-mcrypt :) помогите решить проблему
<dmitry-melnikov> mva, я рестарт модема
<dmitry-melnikov> подождите меня)
<SergeyIT> sov_, всё обновится
<artus> dmitry-melnikov, стой
<dmitry-melnikov> artus, тут
<artus> dmitry-melnikov, попробуй шнурок с инетом из него вытянуть и когда загрузитцо модем постучат на него
<artus> на 1 или 254
<artus> вобщем до момента когда он те ppp поднимет с роутами
<dmitry-melnikov> ты напиши мне команды, ато я не але(
<artus> dmitry-melnikov, все то что ты делал до этого )
<dmitry-melnikov> ping 192/168/1/1 и так до 254
<artus> просто хистори полистаеш
<artus> nmap -v -sP 192.168.1.1/24 | grep up
<dmitry-melnikov> окей запомнил
<SergeyIT> artus, а может в хостс прописать - с проксей помогает
<artus> SergeyIT, я с такими стремными железяками дела не имел)
<sov_> SergeyIT, значит все программы по новой переустанавливать придётся?
<SergeyIT> sov_, я  тебе это ответил? Всё обновится = весь установленный софт
<ferrer3> Товарищи, можно ламерский вопрос? Как в консоли сделать так, чтобы дедбиф запускался по команде deadbeef?
<ferrer3> Нужно видимо какой-то простой скрипт, чтобы ассоциировать команду с исполняемым файлом на диске.
<diskin> ferrer3, а по какой он команде сейчас запускается?
<dmitry-melnikov_> nmap -v -sP 192.168.1.1/24 | grep up mass_dns: warning: Unable to determine any DNS servers. Reverse DNS is disabled. Try using --system-dns or specify valid servers with --dns-servers Nmap done: 256 IP addresses (0 hosts up) scanned in 0.02 seconds
<diskin> я набрал deadbeef и он запустился
<sov_> SergeyIT, я имею ввиду софт, который в 10.10 уже поверх дистра установлен был - он сохранится?
<ferrer3> diskin, не знаю, потому что были проблемы с установкой в 11.04. Я его просто через полное имя запускаю (полный путь)
<diskin> ferrer3, и какой он, полный путь?
<ferrer3> deadbeef: команда не найдена
<diskin> он должен быть в переменной $PATH
<dmitry-melnikov_> я тут)))
<diskin> $ which deadbeef
<diskin> /usr/local/bin/deadbeef
<diskin> $ echo $PATH
<diskin> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<diskin> как-то так
<dmitry-melnikov_> artus, nmap -v -sP 192.168.1.1/24 | grep up mass_dns: warning: Unable to determine any DNS servers. Reverse DNS is disabled. Try using --system-dns or specify valid servers with --dns-servers Nmap done: 256 IP addresses (0 hosts up) scanned in 0.02 seconds
<XuMuK>  
<shenmue>  
<mva> dmitry-melnikov_: дай ssh-доступ :)
<dmitry-melnikov_> скажи как
<nikonorr> sudo shutdown -P now выключает комп нормально, а sudo halt - виснет заставка убунту и на этом все, никакие клавиши не работают , приходится кнопкой делать ресет.
<SergeyIT> sov_, из официальных реп все обновится, но жди проблем
<mva> dmitry-melnikov_: да, судя по всему, никак... судя по всему, твой провайдер фильтрует :)
<User517[web]> hello!can you help me?
<dmitry-melnikov_> ))) печально
<diskin> User517[web], speak Russian please :)
<dmitry-melnikov_> mva, так а нету никаких программ? для доступа?
<mva> dmitry-melnikov_: ну, если годик подождёшь, я поеду на своб историческую родину, в Лиду в гродненской области, мог бы заехать :)))
<mva> dmitry-melnikov_: а при чем тут программы?
<mva> я так понимаю там обычная веб-админка на нём, не?
<dmitry-melnikov_> у меня стоит lamp server я пишу диплом на php
<dmitry-melnikov_> вот и стаит админка
<sov_> SergeyIT,спасибо, почему-то я так и предполагал :-(
<Offoffoff> я теперь понял смысл переноса кнопок влево
<Offoffoff> имеет это смысл только в 11.04
<SergeyIT> Offoffof, поздравляю )))
<Offoffoff> действительно удобно же ж
<mva> dmitry-melnikov_: ты не понял. я про роутер
<mva> обычно настройка роутеров производится через любой веб-браузер
<mva> надо только на правильный адрес зайти
<mva> в браузере
<shenmue> из возможных 256*256*256*256
<dmitry-melnikov_> вот я узнать не могу, а если узнаю то не могу зайти
<Offoffoff> ыыыы
<Offoffoff> жжошь
<dmitry-melnikov_> невидать мне wifi как своих ушей(
<mva> dmitry-melnikov_: нефиг покупать говнороутеры :)
<shenmue> порт обязателен? а то там еще будет
<Offoffoff> dmitry-melnikov_: В Система/Администрирование/Сетевые инструменты
<Offoffoff> dmitry-melnikov_: скань сеть
<bevice> а кто-нить считал среднюю температуру процессора из lm-sensors?
<diskin> dmitry-melnikov_, а что за роутер?
<mva> dmitry-melnikov_: я бы на твоем месте посмотерл в мануал для венды и глянул, какой там используется адрес для связи с роутером
<SergeyIT> bevice, а смысл?
<dmitry-melnikov_> Использования изделмя 1 Общие операции 1.1 Вход Откройте бразуер ИЕ и введите в адресной строке 192 168 1 1
<Offoffoff> dmitry-melnikov_: ну вот тебе и адрес
<mva> ну и вот, открой любой браузер и введи 192.168.1.1
<bevice> SergeyIT: ну вот в конки не хочу 4 датчика пихать а один, я вот думай, среднее или средне-квадратичное посчитать?
<Offoffoff> dmitry-melnikov_: w3m 192.168.1.1
<bevice> dmitry-melnikov_: а под dhcp адрес не получает?
<mva> bevice: он не знает таких страшных слов :)
<mva> мы его и iproute2-то в слепую учим пользоваться :)
<SergeyIT> bevice, а если на одном 20, а на другом 100°C ?
<dmitry-melnikov_> Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to 192.168.1.1
<mva> dmitry-melnikov_: а интернет ты как настраивал?
<bevice> SergeyIT: ну там откланения такие большие не будут, но поэтому и думаю, что квадратичное
<mva> ну, в смысле, по какой инструкции и какие фалы правил?
<mva> *файлы
<bevice> dmitry-melnikov_: терминал запустить-то можешь?
<SergeyIT> bevice, ну если уверен, то действуй
<dmitry-melnikov_> mva, настройка впн, потом dsl и создал
<dmitry-melnikov_> вчера модем поднял новый просто полрубил кабель и все заработало
<diskin> dmitry-melnikov_, а что за роутер?
<dmitry-melnikov_> dmitry@dmitry-laptop:~$ w3m 192.168.1.1 w3m: Can't load 192.168.1.1.
<dmitry-melnikov_> diskin, hyawei
<bevice> dmitry-melnikov_: терминалку открой
<dmitry-melnikov_> bevice, открыл
<diskin> dmitry-melnikov_, а если резетнуть его? на заводские настройки
<dmitry-melnikov_> пробовал, потом заходил на 192 168 1 1 - ничего
<dmitry-melnikov_> могу еще раз затестить
<mva> dmitry-melnikov_: huawei не производит роутеры, я гарантирую это :)
<bevice> делай ifconfig eth0 | grep "inet addr"
<Offoffoff> dmitry-melnikov_: а ifconfig какую сеть показывает
<diskin> пробовал что? резетить?
<mva> bevice: 192.168.1.2 у него адрес
<mva> Offoffoff: а сеть, через которую он в инете - ppp0 с левым адресом
<bevice> дальше route -n | tail -n1
<dmitry-melnikov_> для начало что для каждого обозначает роутер?
<mva> и маршруты у него чистые
<mva> bevice: самый умный? :)
<mva> уже пройденый этап
<dmitry-melnikov_> dmitry@dmitry-laptop:~$ route -n | tail -n1 0.0.0.0         178.121.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ppp0
<bevice> mva: не видел ;) звеняйте
<mva> у него из локальных маршрутов только 192.168.1.0 dev eth0
<mva> "черезроутерного" нету
<User747[web]> добрый вечер народ), подскажите как заставить работать в кроне xdg, мне необходимо прописать чтобы одна картинка открывалась в определенное время каждый день, простые операции типа echo "blablabla" >> /home/$USER/bla.log работают, либо если есть другие Ð
<mva> User747[web]: а теперь напишщи покороче и разбей на два сообщения
<mva> ибо невидно
<DocZlo> äîáðîãî âñåì âå÷åðà ))
<ubuntuhelp> DocZlo! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<User747[web]> добрый вечер народ), подскажите как заставить работать в кроне xdg
<User747[web]> мне необходимо прописать чтобы одна картинка открывалась в определенное время каждый день
<User747[web]> простые операции типа echo "blablabla" >> /home/$USER/bla.log работают, либо если есть другие пути решения  с удовольствием выслушаю и их
<User747[web]> ))
<Offoffoff> DocZlo: Use UTF-8 or DIE!!!!
<mva> User747[web]: а кто запрещает-то юзать xdg из крона? :)
<User747[web]> так я прописал */1 * * * * root /usr/bin/xdg-open /home/nikolas/need\ all/log_in.jpeg вот такую сточку но он не открывает)) уже даже полные пути указал не знаю в чем проблема
<bevice>  User747[web] дисплей не указал
<Offoffoff> лана... восход уже... пора рыбу ловить.
<mva> User747[web]: как минимум в пробелах. Старайся их избегать. Или бери в кавычки. Во-вторых, в переменной окружения не указан DISPLAY ;)
<diskin> User747[web], и зачем надо xdg-open? ты сразу программу не можешь указать?
<DocZlo> äîáðîãî âñåì
<ubuntuhelp> DocZlo! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<mva> DocZlo: да хоть обздоровайся, но выкинь вендоклиенты и юзай нормальные
<User747[web]> я только начинающий пользователь)), собственно в каком конкретно месте указывать DISPLAY, если можно укажите  полную строку)
<dmitry-melnikov> сделал ресет модема
<User747[web]> касаемо пробелов вы имете ввиду папку need all?))
<mva> User747[web]: в начале кронтаба (ну или перед командой). DISPLAY=:0
<mva> да, её
<bevice> User747[web]: перед all все нормально, там заэкранен пробел
<User747[web]> хорошо, сейчас все поправлю и попробую еще раз, спасибо :)))
<bevice> а зачем root перед xdg-open?
<mva> кстати, да
<bevice> он там совсем не нужен, выкини
<dmitry-melnikov> mva, я сделал рестарт модема)
<SergeyIT> dmitry-melnikov, а попробуй в /etc/hosts добавить 192.168.1.1 router
<diskin> dmitry-melnikov, можешь описать проблему еще раз?
<bevice> как в bc максимум 4х чисел посчитать?
<dmitry-melnikov> SergeyIT, а как там команда правильно пишеться sudo gedit /etc/hosts ?
<SergeyIT> да
<dmitry-melnikov> 127.0.0.1	localhost 127.0.1.1	dmitry-laptop  # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts ::1     localhost ip6-localhost ip6-loopback fe00::0 ip6-localnet ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix ff02::1 ip6-allnodes ff02::2 ip6-allrouters ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
<dmitry-melnikov> все что в файле
<SergeyIT> в начале добавь строчку
<dmitry-melnikov> добавил
<KyuuBe> ночи
<User747[web]> <mva> спасибо, заработало)))
<KyuuBe> подскажите по виртуалбоксу
<inkvizitor68sl> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<dmitry-melnikov> SergeyIT, Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to 192.168.1.1
<diskin> User747[web], а для чего надо эту команду вызывать?
<dmitry-melnikov> SergeyIT, или надо файл перезапустить?
<KyuuBe> на хосте настроил мост, в вбоксе выбираю "виртуальный адаптер хоста "
<SergeyIT> dmitry-melnikov, не помню, может и надо (
<UNIm95> кто скайп использует?
<KyuuBe> при запуске Unknown configuration node '//guestssh' found in the configuration of IntNet instance #0 (VERR_CFGM_CONFIG_UNKNOWN_NODE).
<diskin> какой файл? dmitry-melnikov?
<dmitry-melnikov> SergeyIT, а как его перезапустить, команды не знаю
<SergeyIT> dmitry-melnikov, попробуй обратится к router
<dmitry-melnikov> diskin, etc/hosts
<Dimka> а чё, каноникал больше бесплатные диски не высылает
<Dimka> ?
<diskin> dmitry-melnikov, не надо его перезапускать :)
<dmitry-melnikov> SergeyIT, какой командой?
<diskin> Dimka, нет, только в локальные группы пользователей большими партиями
<SergeyIT> dmitry-melnikov, в браузере http://router
<dmitry-melnikov> Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to 192.168.1.1
<diskin> dmitry-melnikov, а как ты ресетил его?
<dmitry-melnikov> diskin, файл - никак.
<diskin> dmitry-melnikov, роутер :)
<dmitry-melnikov> скажи как - сделаю)
<diskin> UNIm95, никто не использует, зачем он нужен? :)
<UNIm95> diskin а серьёзно?
<diskin> [00:00:23] <dmitry-melnikov> сделал ресет модема
<diskin> ты писал?
<diskin> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<diskin> UNIm95, это тебе :)
<UNIm95> скайп пашет или только у меня проблемы?
<diskin> у тебя
<Dimka> какого числа вышла убунта 11.04 и есть ли какие большие изминения в системе?
<dmitry-melnikov> diskin, да
<cleanlight_> Dimka, 28 апреля, и да
<XuMuK> тролль детектед
<diskin> dmitry-melnikov, так и как ты ресетил?
<dmitry-melnikov> сейчас посмотрю на маршрутизатор(
<dmitry-melnikov> diskin, все что я могу сказать, что я нуб, но на маленькой это херне(маршрутизаторе нету кнопки рестарта)
<SergeyIT> dmitry-melnikov, отключись от инета, сделай новое соединение без настроек и зайди на роутер
<diskin> dmitry-melnikov, скажи точное название
<diskin> херни :)
<dmitry-melnikov> сплитер? это маршрутизатор?
<dmitry-melnikov> у меня кроме модема ничего нету)
<diskin> dmitry-melnikov, жжошь
<diskin> какой еще сплитер
<diskin> я про huawei
<diskin> на нем снизу написано чего? модель точно
<shenmue> маде ин чайна
<dmitry-melnikov> hwsp-168 adsl spliter
<mva> а можно вопрос?
<mva> с чего ты взял, что там есть вайфай?
<diskin> эта..
<diskin> http://buy.id.ebay.com/buying/en/display/170532047990_HWSP-168-ADSL-Splitter-Voice-Separator-Telephone-9386
<dmitry-melnikov> вайфай в модеме))) там есть кнопки)
<diskin> так про модем и речь
<diskin> а не про этот кусок пластмассы
<mva> с чего ты взял, что там есть вайфай?
<diskin> модем какой марки?
<dmitry-melnikov> яж уже сто раз писал что за модем)
<diskin> я не видел
<diskin> и проблему не видел
<dmitry-melnikov> hyawei Adsl Echolife hg520c annex a
<diskin> dmitry-melnikov, на нем есть кнопка reset, так ведь?
<diskin> ты ее жал?
<dmitry-melnikov> даа много тысяч раз
<dmitry-melnikov> зажима на несколько секунд все гасло
<diskin> тогда опиши проблему плиз
<dmitry-melnikov> потом загоралось
<markmx> текс... ну что по апачику в убунте подскажите?
<diskin> отлично, и
<dmitry-melnikov> не могу зайти на модем
<mva> markmx:
<dmitry-melnikov> у меня только ноут есть, хотелосб бы wifi
<mva> !ask| markmx
<ubuntuhelp> markmx: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Dimka> а в момент выхода релиза, там уже есть последнии версии программ?
<Dimka> или все предется обновлять через инет?
<diskin> dmitry-melnikov, а ping router сработает команда?
<diskin> точнее ping 192.168.1.1
<dmitry-melnikov> diskin, dmitry@dmitry-laptop:~$ ping router PING router (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<markmx> итак поставил в 11.04 апачика с полным фаршем, апачек создал папку /var/www мне она малоинтересна ибо все такое лежит у меня на /mnt/sdb3/www попробовал сделать симлинку... апачик стартует без ругани, но вот в браузере отдает 403
<dmitry-melnikov> diskin, и все, терминал виснет
<dmitry-melnikov> дальше строчек новых нету
<diskin> dmitry-melnikov, но тем не менее, ты сейчас в инете через него?
<diskin> нажми ctrl-c
<dmitry-melnikov> diskin, да я с этого ноутбука
<mva> markmx: 1) chown apache, 2) mount -o bind ;) выбирай.
<dmitry-melnikov> diskin, круто - не знал что ctrl+c завершает процесс)) круто))
<diskin> dmitry-melnikov, выложи результат ifconfig в paste
<dmitry-melnikov> diskin, eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1f:29:8d:78:2f             inet6 addr: fe80::21f:29ff:fe8d:782f/64 Scope:Link           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:42626 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:47380 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:100            RX bytes:29017412 (29.0 MB)  TX bytes:7537012 (7.5 MB) 
<dmitry-melnikov> не влизает
<markmx> пистебинь
<diskin> !paste| dmitry-melnikov
<ubuntuhelp> dmitry-melnikov: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<diskin> кстати команда есть в шелле, кто не знает
<diskin> pastebinit
<dmitry-melnikov> http://paste.pro/1552000
<User788[web]> pci=noacpi rebyt
<Dimka> после установки 11.04 не приходилось качать много обновлений?
<dmitry-melnikov> diskin, читаешь? нормально скинулось?
<diskin> dmitry-melnikov, да
<diskin> dmitry-melnikov, ноут в LAN1 вставлен?
<User788[web]> pci=noacpi rebyat,bez etoy komandy u menya ne zapuskaetsa ubuntu 11.04. kak mozhno zapustitl" ee normalno?
<diskin> dmitry-melnikov, набери sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.100
<dmitry-melnikov> diskin, судя по проводу в lan2
<diskin> и потом в браузере заходи на 192.168.1.1
<diskin> воткни в lan1
<dmitry-melnikov> в lan1 стоит системник, с которым много проблем
<diskin> в доке же написано, что lan1 надо для конфигурации, хотя мне кажется, что неважно
<Alexsi> Äîáðûé âå÷åð
<ubuntuhelp> Alexsi! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<SergeyIT> Alexsi,   ночи
<dmitry-melnikov> diskin, ноут бук стоит во второй порт. А в первом другой комп, там вообще попа, потом расскажу. А команду я прописал
<diskin> dmitry-melnikov, и? в браузере что?
<diskin> если опять ничего, то выложи опять ifconfig в paste
<Alexsi> Ïîäñêàæèòå ïîæàëóéñòà, ó ìåíÿ ñòîèò óáóíòà íà îäíîì ðàçäåëå íà äðóãîì âèíäà 7, è çàãðóç÷èê ãóá. Åñëè ÿ çàíîâî íà÷íó èíñòàëèòü íîâóþ óáóíòó è âî âðåìÿ èíñòàëà óäàëþ ñòàðûé ðàçäåë óáóíòû çàãðóç÷èê íîâûé çàãðóç÷èê íàéä¸ò ìîþ âèíäó?
<ubuntuhelp> Alexsi! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<dmitry-melnikov> diskin, там откралось ... но там 'meteo/' - мой сайт лежит
<SergeyIT> Alexsi, должен найти
<Alexsi> «SergeyIT» Áîëüøîå ñïàñèáî
<ubuntuhelp> Alexsi! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<dmitry-melnikov> diskin, http://paste.pro/1552001
<Alexsi> ïðîñòî íåõî÷èòñÿ ãåìîðîåòñÿ ñ ýòèìè :)
<ubuntuhelp> Alexsi! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<SergeyIT> Alexsi, кодировку то поменяй
<mva> dmitry-melnikov: значит поменяй местами провода системника и ноута
<dmitry-melnikov> окей сейчас будет
<dmitry-melnikov> я тут
<diskin> mva, думаю, дело не в этом... dmitry-melnikovты какой адрес в браузере открывал?
<diskin> dmitry-melnikov ты какой адрес в браузере открывал?
<dmitry-melnikov> diskin 192 168 1 100
<diskin> лол
<diskin> а я какой написал?
<dmitry-melnikov> 100)
<diskin> [00:34:26] <diskin> и потом в браузере заходи на 192.168.1.1
<diskin> нет
<diskin> читай лучше
<diskin> 100 это твой комп
<diskin> потому там твой сайт и открылся
<diskin> а 1 - это роутер
<dmitry-melnikov> diskin, Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to 192.168.1.1
<diskin> а
<diskin> ты ж перетыкал - ifconfig слетел
<diskin> еще раз сделай sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.100
<diskin> и я надеюсь, все получится
<dmitry-melnikov> сделал, теперь в браузер?
<diskin> да :)
<dmitry-melnikov> admin admin
<dmitry-melnikov> )))
<dmitry-melnikov> заработало
<diskin> ну
<dmitry-melnikov> )))))
<diskin> дык
<diskin> конечно, если в сплитере искать резет, то само оно не заработает
<dmitry-melnikov> ты джидай просто))) спасибо большое))
<dmitry-melnikov> ой ну все))) я знаю что я нуб
<diskin> не за что
<dmitry-melnikov> теперь бы как бы это все запомнить на будущее
<dmitry-melnikov> )
<dmitry-melnikov> если слетит вдрук)
<SergeyIT> dmitry-melnikov, на будущее - читай описания....
<mva> +1
<diskin> запомнить то одну команду sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.100
<mva> ноут по проводу в lan1 и повторить команду с ifconfig
<mva> а потом в браузере 192.168.1.1 открывать
<diskin> а вообще оно должно само выделять адрес в локалку, наверняка в настройках этого устройства есть
<diskin> интересно кстати, вот что. как ты после reset в иент попадал?
<diskin> в инет
<SergeyIT> dmitry-melnikov, заведи файл notes.txt и в него запиши...
<diskin> SergeyIT, а как же tomboy notes? они имхо удобнее...
<SergeyIT> diskin, у меня нотес на флешке )
<diskin> SergeyIT, а.. тогда да. но можно по идее экспортировать из tomboy. а еще оттуда можно в ubuntu one сливать
<SergeyIT> diskin, можно и на перфокартах писать - иногда удобнее )
<vich68rus> Обновился с 10.10 на 11.04 решил поставить в компизе "куб рабочего стола". Сейчас у меня еле работает гном (не показывается верх окна, где открыть/закрыть/развернуть).
<vich68rus> помогите это обратно врнуть.
<ferrer3> Чего-то у меня в 11.04 не ставятся плагины, ни в делуже, ни в дедбифе (
<ferrer3> вич, там есть что-то типа рамка окна в компизе... потыкай. точно не помню, пока компиз не ставил.
<Nor8> Ланчпад сегодня тормозит только у меня?
<diskin> vich68rus, попробуй rm -rf ~/.config/compiz
<ferrer3> да, у меня тоже. ппа не находит
<dmitry-melnikov> SergeyIT, я тетрадку завел в нее только что переписал все)
<diskin> vich68rus, не уверен, что поможет...
<SergeyIT> dmitry-melnikov, будет что внукам передать )
<dmitry-melnikov> SergeyIT, дааа... xD
<vich68rus> решил. Настройки Compiz - устновки. Сбросил в дифолт на профиле по умолчанию. Потом в дифолт на профиле unity
<shenmue> мда
<nikonorr>   unity –reset  если ваши эксперименты с юнити привели панель в нерабочее состояние
<X4me1eoH> прив, подскажите как включить поддержку флеш в хроме, убунта 10.04 64бит
<shenmue> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/mtnmP
<X4me1eoH> о спасиб
<bevice> так же как и везде sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<shenmue> 64бит
<shenmue> буть внимательней
<shenmue> http://stephencuyos.com/create-video-slideshows-in-linux-with-smile/ поставил посмотрел. ничего не понял и удалил ^_^
<vich68rus> что-то не подружился я с unity. У меня сейчас она не запускается.
<vich68rus> Как можно запустить эту панель, кроме команды unity?
<shenmue> а она у тебя работала?
<vich68rus> да
<vich68rus> потом я решил поменять настройки в Compiz
<shenmue> (=
<vich68rus> у меня начала глючить unity-window-decorator
<vich68rus> потом в настройках компиза сбросил всё в дифолт - всё заработало.
<vich68rus> Сделал ребут иксов - "Всё просрано, шеф!"
<ferrer3> я вчера с этим мучался, надо подождать, пока они компиз под 11.04 подгонят.
<ferrer3> хотя в принципе и этот работает, но надо аккуратнее быть )
<vich68rus> надо быть очень аккуратным)
<vich68rus> хорошо, что у меня в автозапуске есть много полехной фигни. А так, даже консоль запустить не моуг
<ferrer3> я, кстати, умудрился отключить горячие комбинации alt-f2 ctrla-alt-t было неприятно )
<vich68rus> +1
<vich68rus> но у меня запускается terminal аля quake
<shenmue> о
<vich68rus> никогда не думал, что он меня так выручит)
<pahan> а что ctrl+alt+t делает?
<shenmue> я нашел картинку которая олицетворяет всех на этом канале
<vich68rus> терминал открывает
<vich68rus> ладно.
<shenmue> http://smayli.ru/data/smiles/komputer-111.gif
<[Raiden]> квирк никто не юзает в связке с 11.04
<[Raiden]> ?
<pahan> а есть горячая кнопка свернуть все окна?
<shenmue> ктрл+д
<shenmue> вин+д в компизе
<pahan> не палит
<vich68rus> подскажите команду, для запуска проги записывающие iso
<[Raiden]> вин+д должно работать с компизом. Только... зачем ворачивать, когда есть соседний стол
<vich68rus> хз как но unity появилась..
<vich68rus> толи это из-за моего запущенного сеанса в консольном режиме... хз. Пошёл на ребут.
<X4me1eoH> не работает микрофон, в чем может быть проблема?
<[Raiden]> в alsamixer \ gnome-alsamixer всё подергай. Если не помогает, гугли посвойе звуковухе\пиши на форум.
<X4me1eoH> хм, а алсамиксер где найти? =)
<mva> в консоли
<X4me1eoH> хм, в алсамиксере вообще микрофон не показывает
<mva> таб нажми
<X4me1eoH> ну вссысле в захвате не показывает столбика громкости на микрофоне
<[Raiden]> поставь gnome-alsamixer он наглядней. Будет не нужен - удалиш
<X4me1eoH> а как ставить с консоли?
<X4me1eoH> sudo apt-get gnome-alsamixer?
<X4me1eoH> не пашет так
<[Raiden]> install пропустил
<X4me1eoH> а ок спасиб
<[Raiden]> у меня скриптик с именем apti  - так меньше печатать
<X4me1eoH> а чем отличаются patitude от apt-get?
<X4me1eoH> aptitude*
<[Raiden]> это не ко мне, много печатать )
<[Raiden]> искать лучше аптитудой, там видн оустановлено или нет aptitude search bash   \   apt-cache search bash
<[Raiden]> зависимости ещё лучше аптитудой решать, она может несколько вариантов решения показать
<[Raiden]> имхо
<X4me1eoH> о алилуйя
<X4me1eoH> заработал микрофон
<X4me1eoH> спасиб
<X4me1eoH> о вот еще подскажите, есть игрушка, запускаю под вайном в виртуальном десктопе, играю в два окна, но дико малый фпс при двух окнах
<X4me1eoH> в два монитора
<X4me1eoH> в винде в неактивном окне показывало 5 фпс, в активном 30
<X4me1eoH> в убунте в обоих окнах по 10-15 фпс
<X4me1eoH> пытался ставить разные приоритеты окнам
<X4me1eoH> если ручками делать,  то можно добиться 5фпс в одном, и 20-25 в другом
<X4me1eoH> можно ли это сделать как то автоматически? чтоб приоритеты окон менялись в зависимости от того какое в данный момент активно
<[Raiden]> я сомневаюсь
<X4me1eoH> или же на худой конец сделать чтоб окна запускались с определенным приоритетом, сейчас сделал две кнопки запуска, каждая запускает свою копию в своем вирт десктопе
<X4me1eoH> в кнопках прописана команда wine explorer /desktop=EVE,1280x960 "/home/x4me1eoh/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files/EVE/eve.exe"
<[Raiden]> делай скрипт с этой командой и сменой приоретета
<[Raiden]> как иначе я незнаю. Лучше помолчу )
<X4me1eoH> скрипт значит, ладно будем гуглить ломать мозг, как их писать вообще
<[Raiden]> #!/bin/bash  и потом по команде на строку или через ;  и даешь права на запуск.
<[Raiden]> или лучше гугльни по словам  bash abs
<shenmue> [Raiden]	 будь добр кинь соурс лист на пасту
<nikonorr> круто работает флэш 10.3  на 64 убунте. Попробовал , небо и земля. На некоторых сайтах во весь экран не до конца открывалось видео , артефакты какие то были. И вот оно решение было так близко.
<[Raiden]> сча 1 мин
<shenmue> все равно жрет много
<shenmue> мне не к спеху
<shenmue> [Raiden] мне партенры каноникла нуна
<[Raiden]> nikonorr: 32 или 64 бит флэш?
<nikonorr> 64
<[Raiden]> только у меня там зеркало выбрано которое для меня самое быстрое http://paste.org.ru/?64dsnx
<shenmue> у меня корбина в локалке вообще то =)
<nikonorr> http://goo.gl/QAgNy  я отсюда поставил
<[Raiden]> в источники тогда зайди, как в гуе будешь. Там 2 корбиновских зеркала есть
<shenmue> знаю
<[Raiden]> и партнеры там же )
<shenmue> у меня мята и корбина2 это через впн
<[Raiden]> nikonorr: ок, спс
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок.png думаю включить аль нет
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ку, здесь?
<[Raiden]> ку
<shenmue> у тебя backports включенно а вот что это ни понятно
<Nor8> [Raiden]:Ты кернелчеком не пользуешься?
<[Raiden]> неа
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Жаль, а то хотел спросить у тебя, почему он вылетает в расширенном режиме.
<[Raiden]> в бэкпортс типа пакеты сообщества. я фиг знает как это правильно описать,  короче там ещё пакеты
<shenmue> лана
<X4me1eoH> как тут можно сделать автоматическое выключение компа по расписанию?
<[Raiden]> я советую прочитать  сборка ядра ubuntu way - ищется легко в гугле.
<shenmue> могу апплет подсказать
<[Raiden]> кернелчек не особо нужен
<[Raiden]> к тому же ванильное ядро с кернел орг мне не кажется интересным
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так видел, кернелчеком удобнее )))
<shenmue> X4me1eoH http://mintlinux.ru/blogs/izmyshlizmy/easyshutdown-gui-dlja-vyklyuchenija-kompyutera-posle-zadanogo-vremeni.html
<[Raiden]> я либо убунтовское юзаю, либо ядро с некоторым набором патчей
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну оно же со старым конфигом
<X4me1eoH> спасибо
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Тебя железо заставляет?
<[Raiden]> из старого конфига берется что есть. например ureadahead в ванильном точно нет, загрузка будет чуть медленней
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Слушай, я перезагружаю редко машину, мне эти 5 сек лишних погоду не делают
<[Raiden]> нет, железо не заставляет. Заставляет то , что могу и то что получается обычно пошустрей
<Nor8> Сегодня ланчпад глючит безбожно. Конкуренты атакуют?
<markmx> еще раз приветствую =) хочу поднять на ноуте точку на ноуте 11.04 будь она не ладна... подскажите как куда  чего
<markmx> так сказать ад-хок
<[Raiden]> Nor8: а что тебя заставляет?  я то хоть собираю с ck + bfs и альтернативным хибернейтом, ну .т.е цель за счет альтернативных патчей получить какую-то разницу )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Еще бы знать, что такое ck + bfs ))) А заставляет интерес )))
<[Raiden]> попробуй лучше ядра отcюда http://liquorix.net/ или http://pf.natalenko.name/ , если хочешь какую-то разницу получить. В последнем правда надо перенастраивать, товй старый конфиг не пойдет.
<[Raiden]> а первое есть бинарями вроде
<shenmue> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/85142/ хм
<shenmue> кто там ядра собирает. опция для ureadahead включена?
<[Raiden]> в убунтовском включена
<shenmue> куль
<shenmue> тогда занятся нечем
<shenmue> =(
<[Raiden]> спать иди
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> а днем в парк какой-нить, на солнышко
<shenmue> все таки криво мяту собрали
<shenmue> полазил так... в нем и установщик ос, и эволюшен не до конца выпеленный
<Nor8> shenmue: Факт давно известный и интуитивно понятный ))))
<shenmue> впопыхах как то делали. как они юнити выпиливать будут тоже любопытно
<shenmue> сто пудов что нибуть да найду
<Nor8> shenmue: Не факт, что они будут с юнити собирать.
<shenmue> вроде гном три хотели
<[Raiden]> ну, юнити там всеравно будет, ерпы то убунтовские
<Nor8> shenmue: Ну гном 3 весьма на юнити похож
<[Raiden]> или вам так важно что на диске?
<shenmue> мне да
<shenmue> лишнее мешает и раздражает
<[Raiden]> Я бы кстати с удовольствием слил бы сборку убунты без юнити
<[Raiden]> а так вообще не мешает.
<[Raiden]> даже всё ещё ужасней, у мну кроме юнити ещё и кде установлен
<[Raiden]> и тоже не мешает
<shenmue> [Raiden] вот тебе спич диспетчер нужен? или бритти? думаю что нет. а они висят в процессах. жрут памят. жрут проц. и обновы еще просят
<shenmue> хотя вроде в 11 хотели их выпилить
<Nor8> shenmue: Расчет такой, что может пригодиться, люди то разные
<Nor8> shenmue:  Чтобы потом не задавали вопросов и думали плохое про дистр. А отключить всегда можно
<[Raiden]> я наверное расслабился с 4гб и коркой. Я даже незнаю что за спич.
<nikonorr> на винде еще больше всякого работает и люди терпят ))
<shenmue> ну я ядро убунту ковырял. там вообще какие то редкие экзотические штуки поддерживаются о которых слышали только инопланетяне
<Nor8> nikonorr: Они просто не знают, что там включено)))
<Nor8> shenmue: Ну а у кого то есть, планета большая и не у всех компы последней модели)))
<shenmue> винду тоже ковырял. там труднее. одни процессы от других зависят. это ппц
<[Raiden]> вам заняться нечем просто
<Nor8> Мне все эти процессы не мешают, лишь не компрометировали систему с точки зрения безопастности
<shenmue> ну у тех у кого не сверх железо
<shenmue> для них вопрос актуален
<Nor8> Для слабыз машин есть другие дистры
<shenmue> ну машина не слабая =)
<shenmue> просто напрягает когда делается что то бесполезное
<[Raiden]> у меня был 1 знакомый гентушник. Любител ьминимализма. И потом ... Ой блин, я тут поддержку жпега невключил, а блин, я это випилил давно и теперь что бы включить надо всё пересобрать и т.д.
<[Raiden]> Мне нравится когда всё под рукой и сразу
<Nor8> Мне вот, к примеру, не понятно, почему масса народа до сих пор пользует винХП, хотя прошло уже туча лет с момента его выхода.
<shenmue> ы
<shenmue> потому что ос крутая
<Nor8> )))
<shenmue> мало жрет куча прог
<shenmue> куча сборок
<nikonorr> да ,  я помню на винде я смотрел кино, слушал музыку, в корел дров рисовал)) а чего там еще делать. Ну а здесь крути верти , какое уж там кино
<Nor8> Ага, и бесплатно)))
<shenmue> лицензионные пиратки =)
<shenmue> а на лине как то понимаешь что и чего все происходит. интерес. развитие
<Gemoroy> Доброй ночи, товарищи. Позволю себе поинтересоваться, кто, что думает насчет "Нарвала"?
<shenmue> замену апстарту кстати делают
<Nor8> Gemoroy: Пока что он полностью соответствует твоему нику
<shenmue> Nor8 я сам хотел это написать =)
<Nor8> shenmue: Но не успел)))
<Valikst> Привет, народ. Почему На русскоязычном форуме при п
<[Raiden]> Gemoroy: С учетом того что гном2 остался , особо ругать нечего.
<nikonorr> ну да, это как вместо купить велосипед и поехать кататься, сначала нужно изучить сталелитейное дело , изготовление рамы, свойства каучука применяемого в шинах, все изготовить  , может и покататься успеешь ))
<[Raiden]> хотя косяки есть. Мой любимый квирк не хватает гтк тему и сегфолтится при выходе
<[Raiden]> ну и эмеральд падучий
<shenmue> nikonorr нужно понимать процесс а не результат
<Valikst> Почему на русскоязычном форуме ubuntu при попытке поиска выбрасывает на страничку поисковика google/
<nikonorr> у меня все пашет на настоящий момент. может хватит настраивать )))))
<ferrer3> Raiden, ну не знаю... многие старые приложения криво поддерживаются (
<nikonorr> а скучно , что нибудь приходится попробовать
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Просто не рабочий эмеральд и все)))
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> странно кстати. с глобал меню и виндовс ботон на десятке работал
<nikonorr> и про обои чегото никто не говорит, как же про обои никто не говорит, здесь же новые нескучные обои
<shenmue> а я не видел
<Nor8> nikonorr: Обои можно отдельно скачать
<Nor8> И уже давно
<nikonorr> отдельно - это не то, правды характеров нету
<Gemoroy> На счет приложений, надо все проверить конечно, но по частоупотребляемым (эклипс, гитарПро) всё в порядке. Я только не очень понял, без CCSM можно как-либо настроить unity?
<shenmue> у меня щас все черно-зеленое
<shenmue> ляпота
<nikonorr> без ccsm помоему никак
<nikonorr> нарочнно не поставили ее по дефолту , чтоб она до ее установки хотя бы простояла  и народ ее увидел
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Кстати, обрати внимание как теперь в трее апплеты группируются
<[Raiden]> угу, появился 1 общий апплет
<Nor8> [Raiden]: И его не разделить, сразу все удаляет )))
<shenmue> покажите (=
<nikonorr> мне кстати нравится что монолитный апплет
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Тоже бред, по моему ))
<[Raiden]> разделить можно, старые остались , вроде
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Не нашел
<[Raiden]> мне кажется не бред. эти убунтовские индикаторы не совсем апплеты панели, скорее нечто среднее между треем и апплетами
<[Raiden]> и в общем меня как раз бесило 2 апплета
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Дело вкуса, но в 11.04 трэй теперь на пол экрана ))
<nikonorr> новые которые под 11.04 индикаторы не косячат, работают и не виснут . Со старыми были проблемы
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Хотя иконку дефолтную у пиджина нормальную сделали )))
<nikonorr> это я про трей
<markmx1> у меня втрее тока скайп вылез... пиджин не показан, ну и все остальное... типа флуша
<nikonorr> я пока пиджина сворачиваю, иначе да, не найдешь его
<nikonorr> хотя если по иконке шмякнуть он же и вылезет уже подключенный
<markmx1> либо переподключенный =)
<nikonorr> скайп да, переподключенный
<markmx1> как бы мне адхок поднять на 11.04? ато нокия уже просит обновиться а никак
<Nor8> Хубунту 11.04 вроде неплохо сделали )))   http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/xubuntu-1104-released-with-xfce-48.html
<markmx1> может настроим мне вайфай?
<shenmue> мне лень я занят
<[Raiden]> это апп меню\глобалменю и в гноме воркает. Что-то сразу не заметил
<nikonorr> а еще только недавно заметил если чтото требует внимания в этой панели сверху синим цветом уголок кнопки сияет ))
 * shenmue ушел смотреть аниме
<markmx1> кто тут по вайфаю помогет?
<markmx1> хочу поднять адхок а чота старые инструкции не помогают
#ubuntu-ru 2011-04-30
<shenmue> ubiquity в 11 не пролезло ни у кого?
<nikonorr> и кстаи пиджина видно в модуле уведомлений же, в конвертике
<shenmue> гляньте в пакетах установленных
<shenmue> я как раз его в мяте установленной нашел. аж удивился
<nikonorr> http://www.it-obzor.com/blog/aliev/dobavlyaem-knopku-skype-v-ubuntu-messaging-menu-menyu-soobshchenii  вот может кому-то будет интересно, можно добавить скайп в область уведомлений
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0430/h_1304118502_50f2d84bad.png
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Эпический трэй у тебя :-D
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Фантастиш )))
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Точнее, всё вместе, и трэй, и панель ))
<[Raiden]> можно взять док или докбарХ на нижнюю панель, а верхнюю очистить от кнопок, только глобал меню
<[Raiden]> и будет совсем неплохо. И тот же док можно влево сунуть как в юнити или ваще два запустить
<[Raiden]> ну в общем юнити не нужно
<[Raiden]> в сентябре скорее всего будет ещё более ненужно, когда выйдет гном 3.2
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Посмотрим, гном пока тоже непонятно что из себя представялет
<markmx1> текс, трабла, апачик отказывается работать с папкой которкая приклеена по симлинке
<markmx1> говорит что низя
<markmx1> как вернуть ему силу?
<[Raiden]> ну, посмотрим ) гном шелл тоже несколько пугает, но там как бы и классик режим останется
<nikonorr> к тому времени и юнити будет видимо покруче
<[Raiden]> я спать
<Nor8> давай
<nikonorr> теперь холивары будут на тему гном vs юнити. микрософт отдыхает
<markmx> о как
<shenmue> я тут
<mva> не ври
<nikonorr> пробую wmirc с комуникатора.
<nikonorr> кажется видно
<shenmue> не видно
<Trueman> Ребят, кто может мне помочь? Не знаю что делать
<Trueman> Черный экран на любой убунте!
<Trueman> Видеокарта 9600mgs, ноутбук
<Trueman> перепробывал очень много вариантов, ниче не помогает... помогите советом
<novns> Trueman, какие версии убунты?
<novns> на 10.10 работает?
<Trueman> novns: ubuntu 10.04, 10.10, 11.04 beta2, 11.04, linux mint 10 ни на одной не пашет
<Trueman> везде один и тот же гребаный черный экран, пересмотрел кучу постов в форумах, не могу найти решение
<novns> во время загрузки что-нибудь происходит?
<novns> или сразу висит вообще
<Trueman> короче появляется убунту логотип розовый, полоски бегают загрузки, потом дисплей гаснет и становится черным, через 3 секунды слышен звук входа
<Trueman> все работает, кроме экрана
<novns> то есть система включена и работает, а картинки нет?
<Trueman> да
<sharikoff> войди в меню груб
<sharikoff> нажми е
<Trueman> нажимал и вводил номодсет
<sharikoff> там убери в строке с кернелом сплеш и кует
<Trueman> пашет и включается с разрешением 640х480
<sharikoff> и грузись без графики
<sharikoff> без сплеша
<Trueman> грузился без слеша, тоже черный экран
<novns> Trueman, а вот после этого, если активировать бинарные драйвера от нвидии
<Trueman> акивировал
<Trueman> 270ххх последние
<Trueman> перезагрузка и черный экран
<novns> ну багрепорт писать надо
<Trueman> sudo sh NVIDIA xxxx .run
<novns> Trueman, нет, не так
<novns> ни в коем случа
<Trueman> где логи посмотреть можно?
<sharikoff> в вар лог
<Trueman> novns: о_О) а как?
<novns> после sh NVIDIA xxxx .run можете спокойно переустанавливать систему
<Trueman> novns: а как сделать?
<novns> Trueman, в панели управления где-то есть список проприетарных драйверов
<Trueman> ну всмысле я sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop делал как положено...
<Trueman> novns: ставил.. они не пашут
<novns> это ни при чём
<novns> надо активировать средствами убунты
<Trueman> пробывал даж эксперементальный от нвидиа
<novns> надо активировать средствами убунты
<Trueman> и старый который 170ххх
<novns> не вручную
<Trueman> да я и так и так пробывал
<novns> руками вообще не лезть туда
<novns> иначе в ядре будет конфликт между фрэймбуфером и драйвером
<Trueman> я специально ставил чистую а потом ставил что предложит убунту, результат тот ж
<Trueman> хорошо, что еще можно в этой ситации сделать?
<Trueman> какие логи надо смотреть?
<sharikoff> тормозни гдм
<novns> /var/log/Xorg.,блабла.log
<sharikoff> запусти startx
<novns> dmesg
<novns> а я сейчас тут тоже 11.04 буду пробовать
<novns> если драйвера от ати не заведутся с пол-пинка, перейду на федору
<novns> скриншот старой системы на память
<novns> http://i.imgur.com/JXZhN.png
<trueman> Во я открыл лог файл
<novns> trueman, не надо спрашивать в приватах
<novns> хохма в том, что на канале могут ответить разные люди
<novns> \кто-то что-то знает получше
<novns> а в привате это выглядит, как личная консультация
<trueman> Короче ребят, на что обратить внимание в Xorg.0.log?
<novns> прочитать всё
<novns> постараться понять, про что написано
<trueman>    170.592] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
<trueman> [   170.669] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nvidia
<trueman> [   170.669] (II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"
<trueman> [   170.669] (II) Unloading nvidia
<trueman> [   170.669] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<trueman> хм...
<trueman> как так?)
<trueman> [   170.725] (II) LoadModule: "nv"
<trueman> [   170.727] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nv
<trueman> [   170.727] (II) UnloadModule: "nv"
<trueman> [   170.727] (II) Unloading nv
<trueman> [   170.727] (EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)
<trueman> драйвера нвидиа почему то вообще не прокатывают...
<trueman> Я так понял что он не может загрузить ни один модуль нвидиа, а прокатывает только ВЕСА с 640х480
<skai> @voice trueman
<trueman> Помогите ребят, у кого был черный экран... Как решить эту проблему?
<rim13> не получаеться запихнуть скрипт для двухпальцевого скролинга в автозагрузку, если просто запустить всё работает, если вложить в "запускаемые приложения", то нет
<rim13> что примерно в скрипте #!/bin/sh
<rim13> xinput set-int-prop "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" "Synaptics Two-Finger Scrolling" 8 1 1
<skai> trueman: у меня был.решил проблему включив монитор
<rim13> ?
<skai> rim13: sudo apt-get install gpointing-device-settings
<rim13> yt gjvjuftn
<rim13> не помогает
<rim13> ярлык запуска даже в меню не появляеться, если просто запустить максимум обычный скролинг включит
<skai> http://storage5.static.itmages.com/i/11/0430/h_1304137791_af0c45e91a.png
<skai> http://storage5.static.itmages.com/i/11/0430/h_1304137791_1931847598.png
<skai> rim13: я один осилил эту прогу?Оо
<rim13> наверн
<trueman> skai, то есть черный экран - это проблема монитора а не видеокарты??
<skai> trueman: ну если он выключен - да.ониж черные, когда не включены
<trueman> ты прикалываешься?)
<skai> тыж тоже
<trueman> у меня черный экран не потом что выключенный, а потому что показывает черный цвет на весь экран
<skai> вместо того, чтобы спросить, как побороть дрова - ты спрашиваешь про монитор
<trueman> как побороть дрова?
<skai> а откуда тебе знать, что когда ты выключаешь - на самом деле тебе не начинают показывать черный цвет на весь экран?вдруг там гномики раскатывают большую черную скатерть поверх изображения и втихую порно смотрят?
<trueman> спасибо за помощь умник
<skai> trueman: всегда рад.вот когда научишься задавать вопросы - приходи.краткое пособие в !q смотри
<trueman> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<trueman> У меня грузится убунту 11.04 только с nomodeset. Иначе черный экран. После установки решил поставить драва nvidia, результат не дали. Если nomodeset то разрешение 640х480 с драйвером VESA или черный экран без него. ЧЯДНТ?
<skai> продолжим мучить серое вещество на предмет выдачи полезной информации.дрова ставил вручную или их средствами?у тебя случаем не оптимус в ноуте?
<trueman> средствами убунту
<trueman> видеокарта нвидия 9600жс
<skai> ноут или нет?
<trueman> ноут да
<trueman> samsung
<Staver> содель скажи
<Staver> модель*
<skai> да.проще скажи модель
<trueman> r560-bs02
<trueman> samsung bs02 короч
<Buhack> я не смирбсь с утратой виджетов на панели
<Buhack> это не переносимая боль для меня, ни кто так не страдал как я
<trueman> skai, есть лог файл Xorg.0.log там написано что модули nvidia и nv загрузить не получается
<skai> поставь дкмс и переустанови дрова
<trueman> пробывал также делать acpi_background=vendor и acpi_osi=linux.. не помогло тож
<trueman> skai, что такое дкмс?
<skai> если он снова модуль не соберет - снеси дрова и поставь с сайта вручную
<skai> dkms - Dynamic Kernel Module Support Framework
<Staver> trueman, качни дрова с офф сайт нвидии, и попробуй ручками поставить
<skai> Staver: пущай сначала дкмс напряжет
<skai> Staver: а то до первой обновы ядра работать будут
<Staver> ну пусть
<Staver> )
<trueman> дкмс из репы ставится?
<trueman> sudo apt-get install dkms ?
<skai> из атсрала блин.ессесно из реп
<trueman> ок ребят, щас попробую
<trueman> какие нить логи нужны?
<trueman> кроме Хорг.0.лог?
<skai> trueman: можешь почитать dmesg перед сном.расслабляет.сюжет слабовать, но любовна линия просто отрада для сердца
<trueman> лан приступаю к работе
<skai> эхххх...зеленые совсем.как таких из дома то выпускать.ониж простого апт-гета боятся как огня
<skai> не.не готовы еще хомячки для убунты
<Buhack> во во
<Staver> ну надо им с чего  нить начинать то )
<Buhack> я хомячком был так и юма боялся трогать думал убью
<Staver> пусть тренируются
<Staver> надо им про google рассказать )
<skai> Staver: фи.юма.я гуевой мандрейкной фигней не стеснялся юзать от широты души.смотрел че будет если жамкнуть все:)
<Buhack> ))))))))
<skai> потом был синаптик в 5.04
<skai> потом был емерж
<skai> попутно были всякие пакманы и почая ересь
<skai> и вот родной и няшный апт-гет:)
<Staver> я вот в детстве боялся fstab
<Staver> как огня просто )
<skai> а сейчас то в обяз relatime поставил в опции загрузки?
<Staver> ну )
<skai> вот какая смена вырастет на смену нашему поколению?
<Staver> да кто их знает...
<Staver> страшно подумать
<Buhack> хорошая смена
<Buhack> главное чтобы мы потом этой смене не напоминали что есть еще и консоль за место гуя
<Staver> вот вот
<skai> и вырастет толпа бешенных кедерастов
<Buhack> юнитистов
<skai> мне вот проще сказать, как симлинк кинуть одной командой, чем по телефону объяснять человеку, как в венде ярлычок создать на чтото кудато
<Buhack> вот вот
<Buhack> хоть радмин спасает иногда
<skai> хмммм....может док поставить?
<skai> радмин..фе. ссш наше всьё
<skai> ^_^
<skai> и икс проброс
<Buhack> удобно если ты конечно не на юнити
<Staver> ни у кого с samba4 проблем не было ?
<Staver> в 11.04 ?
<Buhack> есть проблемы
<Staver> значит не я один )
<Buhack> вендовые компы мои шары не видяят
<Buhack> кому нужен док выбирайте docky
<Buhack> он попроще и менее бажный
<skai> дык авн тож родной уже
<skai> я к нему привык с детства:'(
<Buhack> )) классное детство перед юниксами
<Buhack> пошел я переустанавливаться
<trueman> skai, поставил dmks, поставил драйвера которые мне предложила убунту рекомендуемые... перезагрузился.. в обычном режим черный экран, сейчас я в безопасном...
<skai> знач сноси дрова (дкмс не трогай) и ставь с оффсайта блоб
<skai> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<Staver> тока там по моему придется тебе иксы останавливать
<skai> Staver: инструкция есть
<trueman> да по этой инструкции я и делал
<trueman> вручную я уже ставил
<skai> без дкмс
<trueman> ну да без... а с ней прокатит?
<skai> как он тебе без дкмс должен был собрать модуль ядра?
<skai> ну кто знает.натти вообще чет переполомана вся
<trueman> а как мне снести... которые убунтовские?
<Staver> ну вот...
<skai> trueman: СТОЯТЬ!
<trueman> а нашел sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-*
<trueman> стою...
<skai> https://launchpad.net/~voria/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=maverick
<skai> тут для маверика в самсунг тулзах есть модуль нвидия
<skai> скачай и поставь в нарвала
<skai> вдруг прокатит
<skai> ну и саму самсунг тулз
<skai> она и для натти собрана уже
<xander> доброе утро не спящим
<skai> xander: стукнуть бы тебя
<Staver> ну у кого утро, а у кого обед )
<skai> вово
<xander> =)
<xander> а я даже не подумал
<skai> я не для того проснулся 6 часов назад в 6 утра (сосед гад шумно уходил.) чтобы мне тут доброе утро желали
<xander> короче, всем привет ;)
<Staver> Привет )
<skai> отож
<skai> теперь на человека похож:)
<Staver> :)
<skai> поставлю ка я аллодов
<skai> кто играл в аллоды?
<Staver> я начинал
<skai> в первых?
<Staver> угу
<Staver> давно ето было
<Staver> вот недавно хотел поиграть в аллоды онлайн, не очень понравились
<skai> дык
<xander> вы мне скажите, вы на unity сидите в итоге?
<skai> аонлайн - вытяжка денег под эгидой мейлругруп
<skai> аллоды первые - тру игра
<trueman> skai, это для нетбуков... а на ноутбук пойдет?
<skai> xander: какое юнити?10.10 няшно отточенная:)
<skai> trueman: пойдет
<skai> trueman: тулзы для всего
<trueman> а ставить все подряд?
<skai> добавь реп и ставь все, что найдешь
<Staver> skai, а сам откуда ? сюдя по всему в одном часовом поясе
<NoOova> Народ понимаю что глупый вопрос но
<NoOova> я ведь правильно рспаковываю файл?
<NoOova> tar zxf /opt/backup_var_www_18_apr_2011.tar.gz /opt/backup/
<xander> skai обновляться не будешь?
<NoOova> ПРосто в нём /var/www и если он случайно в / распакеется будет ОЧЕНЬ плохо
<skai> xander: дрова для интела поломали.блютус поломали.без дока переключаться неудобно.пусть идет лесом
<skai> NoOova: дак ты сидикнись на всякий
<NoOova> сидикнулся
<skai> ну и все
<skai> man tar же
<xander> skai тоже верно, я обновился, полет нормальный, только вот не хочу unity, gnome 3 хочу )
<NoOova> skai: дак я 100500 раз уже читл всё это
<skai> NoOova: ну вот.жми энтер
<NoOova> просто бывает что чтото в голове переключилось и косякнул
<trueman> skai, репу добавил, но никак не пойму че ставить.. тут 8 пакетов каких то... что воткнуть не разберу
<NoOova> и тогда наступает такая большаааая ЖОПА
<skai> все втыкай
 * NoOova установил сам себе режим +v
<trueman> ок ставлю
<skai> NoOova: кому ты говоришь.я трижды себе в ногу стрелял так.на одном харде с бекапом
<skai> Staver: дык прописан практически, где ты находишься.а сам в другом городе
<NoOova> всем приятногго дня
<NoOova> кстати... как эту жрень слева убрать?
<NoOova> гном панель то я запустил, всё окей
<NoOova> а вот хрень слева наколяет
<skai> NoOova: че?
<NoOova> в убунте новой хрень слева
<skai> хммм
<NoOova> в гноме
<skai> она не в гноме
<skai> она в юнити
<skai> в гноме ее нет
<skai> ubuntu classic режим
<NoOova> всмысле там не гном?
<skai> ага.там unity
<NoOova> я даже не зметил после запуска гном панели
<skai> NoOova: батенька.выползите из криокамеры
<NoOova> =)))))))
<skai> NoOova: logout-ubuntu classic-login
<skai> и настрой на автовход в классик режим
<skai> и будет тебе гном
<NoOova> спасибо
<trueman> skai, поставились только easy-slow-down-manager, linux, samsung-backlight, samsung-tools ... остальные не нашлись...
<skai> 2.32
<NoOova> ато я уже паниковать начал
<xander> один раз зайдешь в классик
<xander> он сам потом будет норм заходить
<NoOova> всем приятного дян!
<trueman> skai, что дальше ставить?
<skai> trueman: дрова нвидия удали все целиком.перезагрузись.поставь.но тока сначала xswat реп подруби
<skai> !xswat
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='xswat'
<skai> !x-swat
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='x-swat'
<skai> !drivers
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='drivers'
<skai> !video
<ubuntuhelp> Начиная с Ubuntu 7.04 установка кодеков производится автоматически, при их недостатке. Если вы не можете использовать автоматический инсталятор см: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html для приложений: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Staver> о_О
<skai> !video-drivers
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='video-drivers'
<skai> даааа чтож
<skai> я забыл добавить знач
<skai> !xswat is <reply> Свежие стабильные драйвера для видео устройств тут: http://goo.gl/OjFwD Ставить на свой страх и риск. Безопасно, но мало ли...
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, skai
<trueman> skai, то есть сначала sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-*, потом добавить репозиторий sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates и поставить драйвер?
<skai> ага
<skai> лучше нвидию через синаптик удалять
<skai> там может нвидия в центре пакета название
<skai> хотя хз
<skai> сначала обнови через хсват
<skai> без удаления
<trueman> skai, щас выполнил обновление  и он скачал nvidia-settings... теперь удалять дрова надо, да?
<trueman> skai, он мне тут выдал: Следующая информация, возможно, поможет вам:
<trueman> Пакеты, имеющие неудовлетворённые зависимости:
<trueman>  nvidia-common : Конфликтует: nvidia-current-modaliases но 260.19.26-0ubuntu1~xup будет установлен
<trueman>  nvidia-current : Конфликтует: nvidia-current-modaliases но 260.19.26-0ubuntu1~xup будет установлен
<trueman> E: Сломанные пакеты
<skai> @kick trueman
<Metallikus> Прет всем
<trueman> мог бы просто нахуй послать как мужик
<skai> @mode +b *!*trueman@*
<skai> @mode -b *!*@unaffiliated/a4tech
<skai> @mode +b *!*trueman@*
<skai> опять банлист переполнен
<skai> а ведь он мог бы почитать правила и узнать про !paste
<Staver> qbittorrent перестал запускатся (
<Staver> а в процессах висит
<Metallikus> А в консоли чё пишет при запуске? *trollface*
<Staver> Peer ID: -qB2690-
<Staver> HTTP user agent is qBittorrent v2.6.9
<Staver> и все
<Staver> и тишина
<skai> все.я счастлив
<skai> аллоды завел
<skai> первые
<skai> все голопузое детство перед глазами промелькнуло
<Staver> ))
<Staver> skai, про qBittorrent не подскажешь?
<RStyler> всем привет
<xander> Yo
<xander> Парни, а как мне скайп убить через консоль если он зависает, pkill skype не помогает
<xander> нет нет
<xander> никто мне не скажет? )
<Staver> убей через системный монитор :)
<aurodionov> всем привет
<rapidsp> блин так хреново с утра, что решил обновицца на 11.04
<xander> <Staver> так и делаю , хотелось с консольки )
<xander> <rapidsp> обновился, полет нормальный
<rapidsp> да куда ж он денеца полет то
<rapidsp> вот у меня куча ppa было...
<rapidsp> а как с консоли обновлеж запустить?
<xander> не разобрался
<VMV> всем привет! обновился до 11.04 и перестал работать тачпад( подскажите куда смотреть?
<xander> на сайте советуют через update-manager
<rapidsp> -f спасет мир :)
<rapidsp> гы... 11.04 - в кубунте ниче не изменилось :)
<rapidsp> ай малатцы, они НМ насильно не поставили с апгрейдом :)
<Clay1> çäðàñòâóéòå
<ubuntuhelp> Clay1! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Clay1> здраствуйте
<CleanLight> Clay1, приветствую :)
<Clay1> кто нибудь форматил диски на разделы больше чем 2 терра?
<vladgobelen> ты главное в екст его не форматируй
<Clay1> почему?
<Clay1> я наоборот в екст4 собирался
<vladgobelen> будет печалька..
<Clay1> поясни
<Clay1> блин- что, никто с дисками больше 2 TB не работал? :(
 * trancecore бррр
<grampe> ктонибудь пытался установить battery-indicator в натти?
<Dimka> если буду обновляться до 11.04, то будут скачиваться основные обновления системы?
<xoveax> темы под gnome3 есть какие нибудь? А то стандартная слишком убога.
<exkan> добрый день. подскажите хороший клиент icq/
<exkan> ?*
<xoveax> qutim
<Dimka> в репозитории есть пакет
<Dimka> с темами
<exkan> xoveax ставил. почемуто через какоето время вылетает и не всегда заходит. на панели уведомлений в такой момент значек становится с маленьким щита
<RStyler> всем привет
<RStyler> кто-то сталкнулся уже с проблемой установки Canon LBP2900 в 11.04 ?
<Dimka> почему убунта тормознутей XP на слабых компьютерах?
<exkan> может пропритаеный драйвер на видео не поставил?
<trancecore> Dimka, какой хозяин =)
<Dimka> я про одно приложения
<Dimka> *е
<Dimka> у винды анологичное работает в разы быстрее
<trancecore> Поделитесь стандартным плэйлистом radiotray
<Dimka> зато в убунте почти ни одно не вылитает и не виснет
<exkan> типа приложение кроссплатформенное? или запускается под вайном?
<CleanLight> Dimka, для юнити есть темы? :)
<Dimka> кросплатформенное
<Dimka> тотже фаерфокс
<CleanLight> я тут(вроде) видел скрин выкладывали крутой темы
<Dimka> незнаю
<exkan> поставь хром и разницы не увидишь
<novns> 11.04 - это полный пинцет
<novns> не ставьте
<CleanLight> у меня всё оки доки :)
<exkan> у меня тоже
<CleanLight> правда экспериментальные драва на видяху слишком унылы
<CleanLight> у меня приаритарные и то пашут фигово(видео мерцает)
<Dimka> вообщем flash, java, и пр. на винде работают быстрее
<nikonorr> novns:  ставьте только 11.04 , остальные отменят к лету вместе с техосмотром
<novns> новые тонкие скроллбары работают не везде
<CleanLight> novns, а что с ними не так?
<exkan> Dimka, я как то разницы в хроме не вижу. может чисто файрфокс так сделали?
<novns> CleanLight, в некоторых приложениях не выполают штуки для прокрутки
<novns> как они по-нашему называются, интересно
<CleanLight> ползунки?
<novns> скроллинг колесом мышки работает, но он не всегда удобен
<novns> точняк, ползунки
<CleanLight> кстати, заметил одну фигню в новом центре приложений
<exkan> novns у меня появляются. тока быстро исчезают. не всегда успеешь словить
<CleanLight> прокрутка не пашет(скролом), когда стрелка стоит на буквах
<novns> vlc теперь криво выводит видео через glx
<CleanLight> как только на пустое поле убираешь - пашет
<CleanLight> или это только у меня такое? :)
<novns> флаги в индикаторе раскладок перестали включаться
<exkan> кстати а размер панели, точнее размеры иконок, в юнити регилируются?
<novns> exkan, да, для этого нужно твикер какой-то ставить
<CleanLight> ubuntutweak видимо
<novns> нет
<novns> редактор настроек компиза
<nikonorr> для этого в ccsm нужно залезть и там регулировать Unity
<novns> пока работает классический гном, что гораздо лучше, чем в бетах
<novns> все поломки отменили
<Dimka> почему многие программы из СПО уступают своим пропиетарным аналогам?
<novns> потому что не хватает времени всё оттестировать и довести до ума
<CleanLight> нет
<novns> но если есть спонсирующая организация, которая берёт проект под крылышко - он обычно становится очень хорош
<CleanLight> потому что эта бизнес-модель ещё только набирает обороты
<CleanLight> через год-два всё совсем измениться
<skai> они сломали i965-va-driver и vlc.
<novns> одно дело писать какой-нибудь гном в свободное время
<novns> другое дело - за зарплату в редхате, например
<skai> Dimka: ты примеры давай
<novns> skai, vlc работает кое-как
<skai> Dimka: только аргументировано, а не "я видел тока пирацкую такую-то и не осили новый интырфес"
<skai> novns: сломали поддержку ваапи в нем
<exkan> мне еще кажется что это привычка или тенденция. типа пользователей СПО мало и сделаем попроще, не будем заморачиваться. самый явный пример клиент скайпа.
<skai> novns: евреи, чтоб их.я бы вытерпел блютус сломанный
<skai> exkan: скайп забилы разрабатывать для линукса давно
<CleanLight> у меня влс как работал, так и работает :) что я делаю не так? :))
<novns> skai, в гноме не включается?
<skai> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/gnome3-packages-begin-trickling-into-ubuntu-11-10
<skai> CleanLight: не юзаешь аппаратный декод на интелах через ваапи.чтобы проц не нагружать
<novns> блютуз немножко сломали в ядре, если что
<skai> !pm > exkan
<ubuntuhelp> exkan, please see my private message
<CleanLight> skai, юзаешь :)
<skai> novns: блютус сломали в блютус
<nikonorr> http://ubuntual.com/тема-хранителя-экрана-в-ubuntu-10-1011-04/  вот под 11.04 уже что-то лепят, еще не вечер, и темы появятся
<skai> CleanLight: а ты не обновляй vaapi до версии 1.0.12
<novns> skai, он везде сломался, где я перешёл на 2.6.38
<skai> оставь 1.0.8
<skai> novns: работал в люсиде на 38
<skai> novns: там даж баг есть в натти про блютус.демон блютуса сломан
<CleanLight> skai, я ничего не делал :)) просто галочку поставил, чтобы видяха тоже помогала и всё :)
<novns> сейчас одинаково не работает в этой убунте и в соседней генте
<skai> CleanLight: дык поддержку то ваапи ты в систе ме не поставил.эта галочка тебе ничем не помогает.поверь.я сравнивал с поддеркжой установленной и без - разница велика.
<skai> CleanLight: а вот поставь ваапи, чтобы все профили поддерживали(тока в версии 1.0.8. в 12 уже сломали, цуки, все кроме мпег2 декодирования)
<CleanLight> skai, и что будет? видео мерцать не будет?)
<skai> вот 11.10 стоит подождать
<skai> там гном3 будет изкаропке
<skai> CleanLight: на матрешках с avc вылетать будет.
<CleanLight> skai, ставить - чтобы вылетало? :))
<novns> skai, он там будет такой поломанный, что люди с горя перейдут на юнити
<skai> авишки на мпегах нормально.а вот avc кодеры и h262 - это сломали.
<skai> CleanLight: дык это влц собрано криво
<CleanLight> ну, я не отношусь к людям, которые любят ломать свою систему, а потом чинить :))
<NGE01> http://paste.pro/1553655 кто подскажет куда рыть
<skai> CleanLight: я тоже.поэтому остался на 10.10, где все это стоит давно и работает.а там надо пересобирать дрова на 11.04, чтобы декодирование шло без проца
<novns> кстати, deadbeef под natty нету
<novns> ой
<skai> NGE01: в сторону кладбища.63 градуса на восток
<novns> появился 10 минут назад
<CleanLight> skai, понятно :)
<skai> CleanLight: в общем без декодирования  блютуса нарвал мне не нужен
<skai> *и
<CleanLight> я  чего то я не понимаю прикола :))
<CleanLight> в чем прикол этой проги? дидбиф
<CleanLight> всё её так советуют, шо прям ваще капец
<novns> CleanLight, ape+cue работает
<CleanLight> посмотрел на скрины - ужастег какой то :))
<novns> ничего лишнего
<CleanLight> novns, только в ней!? :)))
<CleanLight> мне вот кстати баньши понравился, по сравнению с ритмбоксом
<NGE01> skai, лапату дай, а то ложкой долго будет)))
<novns> совсем недавно ещё прикрутили в audacious
<novns> но кривовато
<CleanLight> а из винампо-подобных - qmmp предпочитаю
<novns> CleanLight, баньши на моно
<skai> NGE01: фи.лопатой каждый дурак может.а ты чайным блюдечком копай
<novns> deadbeef не требует огромных библиотек
<skai> novns: баньши на моно и пофиг.зато баньши с айподом хорошо синкает
<novns> ну и работает очень шустро
<CleanLight> novns, это должно меня огорчить? :)) производительность такая же, как и у ритмбокса, по крайней мере у меня :)
<skai> правда ритмбокс синкает лучше и удобней
<novns> ритмбокс - на pygtk
<novns> тоже тормоз
<CleanLight> юзали qmmp? :)
<CleanLight> очень здоровская весчь
<skai> меня в баньши процесс Banshee.exe убивает
<novns> deadbeef - на чистос си с гтк
<CleanLight> skai, ностальгия, шо :)))
<novns> qmmp пробовал, он cue вообще не умел и ape плохо
<CleanLight> novns, теперь умеет, аж отдельный пакет есть, которые читает куе
<novns> ну и там ещё момент
<novns> в cue иногда написана фигня
<skai> юзайте mpd и не парьтесь
<novns> файл ужат во флак, например, а в cue в имени .wav
<novns> deadbeef такие вещи определяет автоматом
<novns> он приближен к реальности с кривыми торрентами
<CleanLight> ну, благо у меня таких проблем нет, ибо я в мп3 слушаю :))
<novns> мп3 - это как корейская лапша доширак
<CleanLight> в общем, если по правде говорить, но юнити меня не впечатлила
<skai> novns: дык дедбиф в рашке и писался.под кривые торренты:)а вообще нищенство - убого.уж осильте купить музыку любимую
<novns> skai, вы бы видели мою коллекцию
<novns> купленную
<novns> не всё, к сожалению, продаётся
<novns> я собираю всякий прогрок 70-х
<CleanLight> аццке :))
<novns> которых выпускался иногда тиражом в сто пластинок
<skai> novns: инетмагазы - можно купить все
<novns> *который
<novns> и никогда никем не переиздавался с тех пор
<User313[web]> привет всем!
<novns> skai, в магазинах из старья есть набор главной и основной музыки, которую и так можно купить на дисках
<novns> а редкостей не продают
<skai> novns: тунцастор
<novns> для примера, попробуйте купить записи gabriel bondage
<novns> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gnHRPJJ0pc
<novns> в таком духе
<t800_> привет
<Clay1> кто нибудь может про консультировать по большим винтам в бунте?
<CleanLight> зачем покупать музыку, если можно музыканту скока хошь денег дать? :)
<skai> novns: ибей
<CleanLight> Clay1, гугл разве не проконсультировал? :)
<skai> CleanLight: затем, чтобы он получил деньги с продажи музыки
<CleanLight> Clay1, лучше под вечер зайди, модеры тут будут :) проконсультируют :)
<novns> skai, на ибее можно купить убитую пластинку, её ещё разобьют на почте
<novns> и с ибея никто кроме бывшего владельца денег не заработает
<t800_> Поставил 11.4. 1. Гибернейт пашет на ура. 2. Уменьшились фризы в 3D-играх через wine. 3. Уменьшились тормоза в огнелисе.
<Clay1> кто нибудь форматил диски на разделы больше чем 2 терра?
<CleanLight> skai, точно, а так он получит деньги лично от меня, ещё больше, чем тот гиблиый процент, который идёт с продаж :)
<CleanLight> свободные лицензии скоро станут основными
<CleanLight> и люди будут платить, не потому что так хотят правообладатели или\и производители, а сколько решат заплатить, столько и заплатят :) если продукт хороший - то люди будут платить исправно деньги и много
<novns> CleanLight, коммунизма не будет
<CleanLight> novns, конечно, ведь новое поколение людей не будет мыслить шаблонами :)
<skai> CleanLight: ага.и ленин из гроба восстанет
<skai> CleanLight: иди насоздавай шедевров.на голодный желудок в коробке из под холодильника
<skai> CleanLight: ведь пока тебе захотят платить (единицы.ибо зачем платить, если есть халява) - ты сдохнешь уже от голода
<ydz> Добрый день
<ydz> Никто не решил проблему с intel видео дровами?
<CleanLight> skai, если мне нужны будут деньги -  я найду способ их заработать :) а если я захочу сотворить что нибудь, тем самым выразив свой внутренний мир - я так и сделаю :)
<skai> CleanLight: ага.и все в следующий понедельник.когда диван отклеится от жопы и ты встанешь такой.и сразу шедевр:))
<skai> CleanLight: сначала создай, потом уж грозись, что "если захочу - горы сверну"
<CleanLight> skai, я просто высказал своё мировозрение :) не больше, не меньше :)
<xoveax> Что за черт.. в гноме3 рабочие столы сами добавляются? Как их количестово изменить?
<novns> skai, тут есть один важный момент
<ydz> А кто что думает по поводу Wayland?
<novns> те, кто создают шедевры, всегда начинают голодными
<novns> чтоб стать группой битлз, нужно сначала 10 лет играть по кабакам в гамбурге
<novns> деньги приходят потом, сильно позже
<CleanLight> novns, согласен :) ещё они приходят тогда, когда ты о них не думаешь, а занимаешься любимым делом :)
<novns> если у человека призвание, он независимо от оплаты будет делать любимое дело
 * trancecore доедает 2 тазик попкорна
<novns> и есть другая категория людей, которые без денег даже не почешутся
<CleanLight> novns, это те, которые тресуться, что нидайбох их интелектуальную собственность скомуниздят? :)))
<novns> да
<novns> это те, кто агитируют за репрессии против библиотек, обменных сетей и так далее
<novns> "наша бизнес-модель в 21-м веке не работает, поэтому давайте расстреливать за копирование информации"
<CleanLight> =)))
<CleanLight> ага, особенно модно теперь ещё стало брать налоги на пиратство :)))
<CleanLight> ваще такая хохма
<CleanLight> типо - "мы не знаем как бороться с пиратством, давайте брать налоги на пиратство" :))
<CleanLight> то есть этот налог подразумевает, что каждый житель России является пиратом
<CleanLight> даже не подразумевает, а говорит напрямую
<volid> привет
<volid> у мене интернет мобильный с ограниченым обьемом трафика
<volid> чем можно вести учет в убунту
<volid> аналог knemo в кде
<volid> ?
<vadimkiselev> Здравствуйте, под apache не работает скрипт. в логе пишет - PHP Fatal error:  Unknown: Failed opening required '/home/vadim/apache/dev/garm/index.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in Unknown on line 0, referer: http://localhost/dev/
<Fylh_if> vadimkiselev права доступа проверь и ещё /usr/share/pear
<Fylh_if> vadimkiselev: может perl
<hunter-12> всем ку
<Fylh_if> ку
<hunter-12> кто поставил 11.04? как впечатления от релиза?
<vadimkiselev> Fylh_if: с правами все нормально.  а что имеено тут (/usr/share/pear) надо проверить?
<vladgobelen> те кто ставил - их с нами уже нету
<Fylh_if> У меня 11.04 с бета2 сижу
<hunter-12> я ток щас поставил
<nikonorr> я ставил, я здесь один кому она нравится, а что случилось ? )))))
<Fylh_if> только у меня кубунту
<vadimkiselev> hunter-12: я поставил. grub пришлось после установки вручную ставить
<hunter-12> <nikonorr>, уже не один))
<hunter-12> ну у меня стоявший не пакетом фглрх отвалился
<vadimkiselev> hunter-12: А еще драйвера для видео не работают (Nvidia)
<nikonorr> не торопись, сейчас включишь ccsm чтоб значки уменьшить, и тебе гном будет нравится опять
<Fylh_if> vadimkiselev: что такое pear  ?
<hunter-12> пришлось сносить
<hunter-12> стд.драйвер тоже отвалился
<vadimkiselev> Fylh_if: PEAR (акроним от английских слов PHP Extension and Application Repository) — это библиотека классов PHP с открытым исходным кодом. В стандартную поставку PHP входит система управления классами PEAR, которая позволяет легко скачивать и обновлять их.
<hunter-12> поставил фглрх, теперь все норм
<Fylh_if> оки
<hunter-12> только юнити еще подглючивает, компиз подтормаживает
<nikonorr> мне скорее всего потому что я ее не ругаю дают самые лучшие обновления. Все работает и ничего не отваливается
<Fylh_if> Failed opening права доступа проверь
<hunter-12> у кого еще компиз подтормаживает в юнити?
<nikonorr> подтормаживало пока я галку не убрал в опенгл, в компизе. Теперь не тормозит
<vadimkiselev> hunter-12: у меня он вообще не заработал
<hunter-12> nikonorr, а поподробнее, где галку убрал?
<vadimkiselev> hunter-12: Unity не заработал
<hunter-12> vadimkiselev, нвидиа?
<nikonorr> Синхронизировать с VBlank если включу галку - тоже немного притормаживает
<vadimkiselev> hunter-12: да
<nikonorr> только у меня не нвидия, у меня ати
<hunter-12> nikonorr, у меня тоже))
<nikonorr> ну тогда убери галку и увидишь какая свобода движений будет , это гугл мне сказал
<hunter-12> nikonorr, спасибо, заработало =)
<nikonorr> и все примочки компиза без тормозов пошли после этого
<nikonorr> да ладно чего уж там, я тоже искал, очень случайно на форуме одном прочитал
<Clay1> скажите- можно создать раздел ext4 больше 3 террабайт?
<vladgobelen> Clay1: максимальный объем одного раздела на екст4 - 1 эксабайт
<hunter-12> кубик с юнити не дружит... ладно, я им всеравно последнее время не пользуюсь =)
<vladgobelen> Clay1: но не советовал бы.. Лучше рейзер для таких размеров
<nikonorr> hunter-12: не, кубик лучше не надо, иначе уже не юнити будет , потом трудно собрать обратно
<nikonorr> там с клавы win+S заменяет кубик
<Clay1> vladgobelen: проконсультировать сможешь?
<vladgobelen> не.. отвлекаюсь часто
<Clay1> vladgobelen: в двух словах, есть раид5, на 6 терр, расширяемость будет до 20 терр, как лучше разбить? 3 терра форматилось 3 суток :(
<alexgluck> есть проблема с самбой сервер настроил в вин7 вижу шару записать могу, но при записи файлов больше какого то объёма метров 70 связь разрывается а может по времени разрывается. в чём проблема?
<nikonorr> hunte
<nikonorr> http://ubuntu.onego.ru/articles/apps/unity-shortcuts/ вот учи комбинации клавы
<vladgobelen> Clay1: уу.. по рейду не ко мне
<Clay1> vladgobelen: LVM есть смысл поднимать? или от него больше головняков?
<total__> Добрый день
<alexgluck> думаю от лвм в рейде больше гемора будет
<hunter-12> приложения в 11.04 теперь молниеносно конечно запускаются
<hunter-12> total__, добрый)
<total__> подскажите плиз что делать, при обновлении до natty пишет W:Не удалось получить http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Хеш сумма не совпадает
<total__> , E:Некоторые индексные файлы не скачались, они были проигнорированы или вместо них были использованы старые версии
<alexgluck> с какого обновляешся?
<skai> http://itmag.es/26VJn
<total__> 10.10
<alexgluck> попробуй ещё раз скачать фаил
<alexgluck> врятли он на серве битый
<skai> вот вам обоина-самоучитель по юнитям
<total__> пробовал несколько раз через менеджер обновлений до новой версии
<total__> так шо делать-то
<total__> ?
<nikonorr> skai:  вово, полезный самоучитель.
<alexgluck> тотал apt-get пробовал? aptitude?
<alexgluck> разные утилиты качают вроде одинаково а ошибку помочь исправить могут
<total__> а как до новой версии в консоли с помощью apt-get ?
<alexgluck> есть проблема с самбой сервер настроил в вин7 вижу шару записать могу, но при записи файлов больше какого то объёма метров 70 связь разрывается а может по времени разрывается. в чём проблема?
<alexgluck>  так попробуйapt-get do-release-upgrade
<alexgluck>  так попробуй apt-get do-release-upgrade
<TbMa> есть папка с файлами и директориями (в т.ч вложенными), чем можно переименовать содержимое всей папки чтобы имена начинались с заглавной буквы? сейчас все в нижнем регистре
<alexgluck> http://www.linuxspace.org/archives/3333 тотал вот глянь по аналогии сделай
<Clay1> ограниения на первийный или расширенный раздел есть или нет? никто не знает?
<nikonorr> а кто нибудь пробовал gxneur на юнити? в трее значок виден? на бете помню не работал он
<ugarich> Всем привет!)
<ugarich> Народ, никто не в курсе, что за фигня? роутер длинковский настраивал другу, он линк видит, но PPPoE поднимать не хочет ни в какую
<xander> так то не настроено может
<ugarich> если бриджом и с компа коннектиться, то работает
<RStyler> вопрос настраиваю принтак ставлю драйвер cndrvcups-common_2.20-1_i386.deb на 11.04 центр приложений пишет - Зависимость не может быть удовлетворена: gs-esp и зависимости не решает, что за Г..О ???
<ugarich> а если с роутера PPPoE то нет
<ugarich> у меня почти такой же и не ерепенится, а тот фигней страдает
<arebela> прошивки одинаковые? у меня нечто подобное было, перепрошил стало одинаково
<ugarich> при чем на странице отладки некоторые тесты до провайдера не проходят, какие - точно не помню, но не проходят
<ugarich> прошивки разные
<ugarich> это все, пипец роутеру, или прошивкой можно попробовать?
<velessky> Товарищи...Возник вопрос.Как создать мульти лайв/установочный диск?Т.Е. что бы на одном диске было несколько систем с возможностью выбора, с какой работать
<arebela> да если роутеры одинаковые прошей их до последней прошивки, потом попробуй, д-линк так то то ещё Г
<nikonorr> такая же ерунда с роутером. бриджем только работает
<alexgluck> velessky те именно диск СД/ДВД или флешка\хард?
<velessky> Хотел ДВД, мучить хард или флешку пока не хочу)
<CleanLight> velessky, здарова :) неужели гугл ничего не выдал? :))
<ugarich> ну ладно. пойду прошивку яндексить
<velessky> Хотел пихнуть Tinycore, папппи, дамн, убу....
<ugarich> всем покеда!)
<velessky> <CleanLight> выдал, да только не как сделать, а где скачать)
<CleanLight> velessky, бывает :)
<ydz> Люди!!! Так что же делать с intel i945????
<alexgluck> velessky те именно диск СД/ДВД или флешка\хард?
<alexgluck> а что у тя с чипсетом?
<velessky> <alexgluck> СД/ДВД)
<ydz> Это интегрированное видео
<ydz> Драйвер не пашет должным образом
<ydz> 11.04
<skai> ydz: а я говорил, что интелы они поломали
<skai> собирай вручную
<alexgluck> попробуй откатить
<skai> на intellinuxgraphic
<alexgluck> velessky http://www.oszone.net/
<alexgluck> velessky http://forum.ru-board.org/
<velessky> http://forum.ru-board.org/ - нема такого)
<alexgluck> velessky http://forum.ru-board.com/
<velessky> Спасибо. буду копать
<alexgluck> velessky загрузчик syslinux образы через виртуалку делать либо готовые брать
<alexgluck> velessky http://greenflash.su/ тут есть много чего
<staff_nowa> Всем привет, на VPS стоит такой интерфейс vmnet0, но asterisk его не опознаёт. Как с этим быть ?
<velessky> Кстати, Тинникор никто не юзал?Она на 256 метрах оперативы загрузилась за 3 секунды XD
<ferrer3> Что за сообщение? #intel-gfx Cannot send to channel почему я отправить вопрос не могу?
<skai> ferrer3: там есть бот
<skai> спроси у него в личку хелп
<Clay1> staff_nowa: тип интерфейса?
<Clay1> Clay1: если бридж- то и не распознает
<staff_nowa> <Clay1> Link скорее всего, а как быть
<staff_nowa> на VPS сервере то не дают интерфейсы другие
<Clay1> staff_nowa: NAT?
<staff_nowa> nat отключён
<staff_nowa> :(
<total__> сново здрасте, помогите плиз при обновлении до natty отказывается грузить этот фаил состояния репаhttp://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<total__> что делать
<total__> ?
<total__>  +
<alexgluck> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/maveric_releasenotes тотал зайди сюда прочитай как из консоли обновиться по аналогии сделай
<total__> из консоли тоже не получается
<alexgluck> скачай архив вручную если не получиться
<alexgluck> проверяй хеши
<total__> а куда его ложить7
<total__> проверяй хеши, как
<alexgluck> в винде есть хештаб в лине хз гугл
<alexgluck> когда полчиш фаил с нормальными хешами спросиш здесь ещё раз
<shenmue>  usr/share/applications/nautilus-home.desktop скиньте на пасту содержимое в 11 =)
<nikonorr> не пашет короче gxneur . добавлять значок кустарным методом  не хочется .
<shenmue>  gxneur это переключалка что ли?
<nikonorr> ну да
<shenmue> нафига она вообще нужна?
<nikonorr> в трее иконка не появляется от нее
<Dimka> у яндекса появился репозиторий, может скоро появится punto switcher
<Dimka> вобщем прога умнее xneur
<snwbrdr> ребята с proftpd кто нибудь работал ?
<nikonorr> да хорошо бы пунто появился
<karrotte> добрый день, кто может по тачпаду помочь?
<shenmue> а что с ним?
<karrotte> в общем какое-то время назад игрался с некоторыми пакетами - устанавливал, сносил
<karrotte> и теперь перестала вставка из буфера обмена работать
<shenmue> не вижу связи с тачпадом
<snwbrdr> =)
<karrotte> по нажатию 2 пальцами одновремено-кажется опция TapButton2=1
<karrotte> ну как пальцами то по тачпаду стукать ... раньше работало...
<shenmue> а как помочь тебе если ты "что то ставил что то удалял" .
<Dimka> ну вот, уже 4ый раз xneur ошибся...
<Dimka> и это за 3 дня юзания
<Dimka> кста 4ый при наборе "ошибся"
<karrotte> меня интересуют конкретные параметры опций в секции InputDevice в xorg.conf
<karrotte> и еще 1 непонятка - утилите гномовской видно 2 тачпада и в иксовом логе также...
<shenmue> gsynaptics для настройки тач пада
<karrotte> про 1 из которых в логе -""ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: no supported touchpad found"
<karrotte> про второй -"config/udev: Adding input device ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad (/dev/input/event9)"
<XuMuK> ку всем
<karrotte> в общем переюзал все чекбоксы и т.д. в графических утилитах и плотно поигрался параметрами xorg.conf
<nikonorr> чтобы не ошибался gxneur нужно aspel-ru добавлять , тогда у меня не ошибался
<karrotte> да и маны курил, есть какая-то верная посл-ть действий при работе с тачпадом?
<shenmue> а у тебя до твоих шаманст в работало все?
<karrotte> ну кто в теме хотя бы подскажите - нужный параметр я правильно понял - TapButton2" "1" ?
<karrotte> да, работало все
<shenmue> а то был тут один. звук решил себе сделать. в результате всем тут мозг имел в течении недели. все гадали что же он там понаставил себе и понакрутил =)
<karrotte> в догонку вопрос-можно в линухе как-то откатываться назад до даты-как в винде при создании образов?
<karrotte> или сия технология минула линукс?
<shenmue> можно
<karrotte> а каким ПО?
<shenmue> сия технология называется бэкап
<karrotte> типа rsync_ом на какой-нить раздел или сервак?
<shenmue> средств полно. от dd до aptoncd
<nikonorr> а через убунту твик работает резервное копирование? ни разу не пробовал
<shenmue> еще есть апплет который следит за состоянием ос и откатывает обсалютно все до исходной точки
<shenmue> то есть не дает изменений сделать
<karrotte> ну а какое из них наиболее дружественное к пользователю?
<skai> shenmue: вежадюп
<skai> shenmue: и прочее бекапственное софто
<skai> shenmue: тысячи их
<Offoffoff1> Как там в школах?
<karrotte> вежадюп-название апплета?
<shenmue> nikonorr в убунту твик только настройки
<skai> дежадюп
<Offoffoff1> Нарушают закон еще или уже перешли на СПО?
<skai> название проги
<karrotte> dejadup ?
<skai> Offoffoff1: когда я последний раз админил школу - я насрал на министерство и поставил везде убунту.ибо то. что прислали в пакетах пспо - это был изврат и роспил
<shenmue> http://linux-teapot.blogspot.com/2010/01/ubuntu.html karrotte
<karrotte> danke schoen!
<karrotte> ну а по поводу параметра тачпада кто подскажет? в мане все как-то не теми терминами сформулировано ИМХО
<Offoffoff1> skai: мужик!
<shenmue> что же там прислали?
<skai> Offoffoff1: чуть более 20 компов (15 новых и 6 инвалидов или 7 инвалидов было) работают до сих пор под 9.04
<skai> shenmue: образа со сбитой загрузолчной записью и инструкциями в ср1251 пдфках
<skai> ни один не был рабочим
<skai> альты школьные послали
<skai> но да распила то стоило ожидать от государства.благо образа мона было скачать и нарещать самому нормальные.а не доверять минобу
<shenmue> надо было тебе сттатью на хабр запостить
<skai> но вот кто объяснит мне, нафига в начальной(!!!) школе в городке на 5к жителей нудны 2(два!!) десятка(десятка!!!) компов.новых.и ноут директора
<skai> ну ноут понятно.себе попилить бюджет
<skai> но компы то нафига?
<skai> единственная от них польза была - я свое железо обновил да хардов расширил объемы:))
<shenmue> (=
<shenmue> на рутрекере столько убунт =)
<Dimka> чтоб купить на них касперского
<Dimka> ибо старые не тянут
<Dimka> была такая фигня в моей школе
<shenmue> и срез репозитория там же. в 70 гигов
<skai> Dimka: какой касперыч?их брали под пспо.старые инвалиды что там были - спокойно тянули каспа6
<karrotte> стоп, а в deja-dup нет опции в настройках по поводу даты бэкапа ((
<Dimka> стояли пни четвёртые, поменяли на железо аж под 8гГц
<shenmue> так бэкап сделать надо наверное
<shenmue> что б дата была
<ferrer3> Почему-то в ДедБифе стал трещать звук. С чем это может быть связано?
<novns> ferrer3, переключите вывод на конкретный канал алсы
<novns> трещание - от плохой передискретизации алсой или пульсом
<Dimka> ну и школа была самой продвинутой в провинциальном городке на LD
<Dimka> *ДВ
<novns> или можно включить её в дедбифе и выставить качество получше
<smarty> Где все-то?
<smarty> Чё в молчанку играть будем
<inkvizitor68sl> конечно
<shenmue>  
<smarty> Ну хоть кто то живой.
<smarty> Как в bug.lunchpad.net удалить свой багрепорт. Всё облазил  - не могу найти.
<Clay1> есть работал с аппаратным raid контроллером в ubuntu?
<Clay1> *кто
<ferrer3> Не подскажите, как правильно расшарить папку убунтой в виндовс сети. Другой комп видит папку, но зайти не может.
<Clay1> ferrer3: права на папку?
<Nomicos> Всем привет.
<Clay1> Nomicos: и вам не болеть
<Nomicos> Стоит ли обновляться с 10.10 до 11.04, или всё же там ещё слишком сыро? Кто скажет?
<ferrer3> Не стоит, если не планируешь юзать Юнити.
<shenmue> там етсь обычный гном
<ferrer3> есть, но толку обновляться, если останешься на гноме?
<XuMuK> Nomicos, там довольно таки не сыро, а вот с юнити - кто за, кто против
<shenmue> ferrer3	там кроме юнити как будто нечем занятся
<Nomicos> Да я вот про конфигурацию спросил... Одни говорят "Где вы такие кривые компы берёте? Unity такого раритета на потянет", другие - "Всё будет ОК, хоть и притормаживать будет. Не слушай чуваков с 2-3 гигами ОЗУ" и т.п. Впрочем, думаю, попробовать стоит...
<ferrer3> \\Ubuntu существует, но Windows не может найти папку Music - не получается расшарить (
<boris> man smb.conf
<boris>  /msg NickServ identify ghbvth
<skai> ferrer3: новый софт, новые плюшки.новые баги
<skai> boris_t: пример в качестве пароля - это сильно
<smarty> А можно ли уменьшить размер иконок в лончере юнити меньше 32?
<skai> smarty: да
<smarty> как
<smarty> у меня минимальный размер в настройках минимально 32
<skai> компиз конфиг жеж
<smarty> так я и говорю там минималтно 32
<skai> что?они сломали?я на бете ставил себе оч маленькие
<skai> посмотри в dconf-editor
<smarty> у мея и неа бете было 32
<nikonorr> короче у меня все работает и не ломается, может попробовать с алсой чегонибудь замутить
<shenmue> да
<Offoffoff1> skai: gconf-editor
<skai> Offoffoff1: а вот и нет
<skai> Offoffoff1: dconf-editor
<skai> Offoffoff1: юнити же
<skai> Offoffoff1: теперь там почт ивсе конфиги.гконф как костыль совместимости остался для гтк2
<Offoffoff1> DesktopConf
<Offoffoff1> ?
<smarty> Ога у меня тоже gconf-editor но что то не могу там найти что-либо относящееся к размеру иконок. Ткните в нужное место.  Или поставить и dconf-editor?
<vovankrot> хм...как думаете, стоит ставить gnome3 иль оставаться на юнити?
<Dimka> а что лучше?
<Offoffoff1> smarty: /apps/nautilus/icon_view
<vovankrot> вот сам думаю
<Offoffoff1> vovankrot: Unity!
<Offoffoff1> vovankrot: она няшка!
<skai> гном 3 будет в 11.10
<boris_t> денек на Unity посидел,  не выдержал баговая оболочка еще
<vovankrot> хм....ну вроде таск бара  на винде, но немножко бесит)
<vovankrot> кста, никто не знает зачем в 11.04 впихнули две версии дров для wi-fi usb?
<Dimka> а когда обновляеш до 11.4 из менеджера, качаются обновления безопасности и пр.?
<vovankrot> лучше ставить отдельно, слишком багнуто получиться если обновиться
<Dimka> а обновления качаются?
<vovankrot> да
<Dimka> ясно
<Dimka> а чем отл. DVD и CD версии?
<Dimka> то, что там больше программ понавтыкано?
<Dimka> или какой-нибудь репозиторий
<ferrer3> sudo chown -R имя_пользователя:имя_пользователя /media/точка_монтирования/ваша_папка - для прав при расшаривании
<ferrer3> Подскажите, не понимаю, почему идут два имени пользователя? И какие имена пользователей вводить.
<skai> имяпользователя:группапользователей
<vovankrot> да в принципе больше понатыкано уже закаченных программ и репозиториев
<skai> просто при создании дефолтного юзера в убунте группе его присваивается имя юзера
<skai> но груп много разных
<ferrer3> то есть имя пользователя это моё имя, а группу (что после двоеточия) надо где-то посмотреть?
<ferrer3> моё имя учётной записи в убунту* ?
<boris_t> при создании пользователя автоматоим создается группа с такимже именем пользователя man addusr
<boris_t> *man addusr
<boris_t> *man adduser
<xoveax> как называется приложение с помощью которого можно "пощупать" программы прямо в центре приложений?
<skai> xoveax: центр приложения
<vovankrot> хм....ubuntu больше совместима с openSUSE or Fedora?
<xoveax> да не то, я имею в виду без установки приложения чтобы его можно было посмотреть, эта фича в 11.04 появилась
<skai> xoveax: ага.прога называется центр приложений
<skai> xoveax: это там некоторый софт на облаках смотреть можно
<vovankrot> хм....сижу на 11.04 такую фичу пока не замечал
<skai> но не весь
<skai> пока
<skai> vovankrot: хмммм...пельмени больше совместимы с аккумуляторами или лопатой?
<xoveax> там доустановить надо было что-то
<vovankrot> жаль(
<xoveax> вот я и пытаюсь разузнать что...
<skai> xoveax: нет
<skai> xoveax: все по дефолту
<skai> xoveax: просто ен весь софт на облаках есть
<shenmue> skai если через консоль удалил файл как там же вернуть?
<skai> shenmue: помолившись
<shenmue> если конечно корзина есть в консоли =)
<vovankrot> лисичка робатает быстрее чем хромиум?
<shenmue> проверь
<skai> нифига
<shenmue> на гпрс соединение
<skai> хромиум наше всье
<skai> огнелис - попа
<xoveax> огнелис не попа, там фаербаг есть и greasemonkey)
<skai> попа с огнежуком и обизянкой
<xoveax> =))
<vovankrot> что-то странно долго висит на обработке триггеров консоль -_-
<shenmue> опера наше все =^.^=
 * xoveax кинул помидоркой
<shenmue> vovankrot хард жужит?
<vovankrot> нет, но система загруженна
<nikonorr> xoveax: sudo apt-get install qtnx  вот это надо поставить
<nikonorr> чтобы заработало
<xoveax> вот! я же говорил что доустановить надобно что-то. Благодарствую!
<vovankrot> хех
<skai> nikonorr: 4.2 же.на ливсд раюботает без доп установок
<skai> чисто через ЦП
<vovankrot> поставил гном 3
<xoveax> заработало!!!)
<vovankrot> ?
<nikonorr> у меня почему то не работало пока не поставил руками
<xoveax> я тоже ставил, потом после каких-то манипуляция nautilus перестал запускаться, при этом пропал бэкграунд и нифига не устанавливалась тема..
<vovankrot> терь такой вопрос ,как гном на русский перевести?И такое чувство  будто русский язык упал со всеми словарями.
<shenmue> перевода нет для гном три
<nikonorr> даже игрушку завел какуюто, карточный пасьянс  . Шустренько работает  на русском языке все
<vovankrot> хех, гном упал после выхода из спящего режима
<vovankrot> ненадежно однако -_-
<xoveax> у меня еще gnome-session-quit исчез)
<nikonorr> ну я и говорю, мне одному подсунули качественный продукт
<vovankrot> у мну повышенная контрастность + нет абсолютно ничего на заднем плане(
<xoveax> vovankrot, при ctrl+alt+del появлятся окошко?
<vovankrot> да, но шрифт в корозябликах и оочень жирный
<nikonorr> у меня единственный минус иногда проявляется когда выключаю комп, Иногда на надписи убунту с точками внизу виснет . Все реже после обновлений такое случается. Может вылечится сам надеюсь
<vovankrot> lol what?) гном уже на русском)
<ferrer3> Почему-то команда sudo chown -R...  не меняет права. Даже в наутилусе с рутом не меняет...
<ferrer3> Как можно обойти?
<vovankrot> тебе нужно получить доступ к файлу?
<boris_t> sudo chown -R <user>:<gruop> <dir>
<yurau> md5 утилита как называется?
<boris_t> md5sum
<yurau> спс
<boris_t> есть такая замечательная клавиша tab дописывает каманды, при вводе в консоль
<skai> sudo chown -hR username:groupname /path/to/folder
<skai> ferrer3: потому, что chown меняет только хозяина папки/файлов.чтобы права менять - юза chmod
<ferrer3> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<inkvizitor68sl> j!
<inkvizitor68sl> о!
<inkvizitor68sl> побороли баг с тем, что внеший дисплей отключается при закрытии крышки ноута!
<ferrer3> http://paste.pro/1553958
<ferrer3> не меняет chmod :(
<ferrer3> то есть chown
<boris_t> что пишет?
<vovankrot> ссылке вверху
<vovankrot> вроде все поменяло нэ?
<ferrer3> ну у папки Music должен поменяться пользователь с группой я так полагаю? иначе она не шарится
<romankrv> привет все. какая комбинация клавы когда мы выделяем текс и потом можем его копировать. то есть для мыши это средняя кнопка  а что на счет клавиатуры?
<vovankrot> ctr+C
<skai> ferrer3: -hR
<vovankrot> в терминал это shift+Incert
<vovankrot> ctr*
<romankrv> да именно в терминал  --- спасибо работает
<boris_t> sudo chmod a+rX <dir> попробуй
<boris_t> пользователя можно даже не менять
<boris_t> если на запись открываеш доступ вместо a+rX поставь a+rwX
<romankrv> оно только и работает с терминалом с смысле выделенный текст копируется
<markmx> подмонтировал через sshfs папку с сервака старым скриптом который в 10.10 прекрасно работал, монтировал и потом файлики мона было редактить джини либо джидитом, да вообще все работало
<markmx> счас вот этим же скриптом подмонтировал в 11.04, фапйлики открываются, но сохранить не дает, джини и джидит ругаются а вот mcedit нет, прекрасно все сохраняя, в чем лапша?
<vovankrot> ctrl+incert = копировать
<vovankrot> shift+incert = вставить
<skai> а что такое incert?
<vovankrot> insert*
<vovankrot> ошибся
<skai> отож
<polatov> привет всем
<polatov> удалил apache2 каталог
<polatov> теперь переустановка не помогает
<markmx> какой именно? в etc?
<polatov> markmx, ага
<markmx> sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache2
<polatov> ща попробую
<markmx> а ваще есть там чо ценное? ну апачик для чегото юзал?
<atamachi> Добрый вечер
<atamachi> Подскажите как обновить убунту с 10.04 до 11.04 ?
<vladgobelen> atamachi: Удаляешь / и ставишь 11.4
<markmx> ато я бы предложил след вариант =) синаптиком удаляем все что устаногвлено на тему apache2, mysql, php5, phpmyadmin
<markmx> и потом в том же порядке ставим все обратно =) тем же синаптиком, тока не забудь выделить курл, и геоайпи...
<polatov> markmx, не фига не помогло
<markmx> атамач - сохрани в папке юзера все что тебе важно
<ferrer3> Даже команда sudo chmod 777 -R <dir> не помогла расшарить папку (
<markmx> полатов - sudo apt-get purge apache2
<atamachi> А так через менеджер обновления можно ?
<boris_t> ferrer3 покаж конфиг smb.conf
<markmx> можно но мой совет ставить через зад =))) как например я сделал и не жалею
<vovankrot> atamachi: в источнике приложений выбери обычные релизы после этого
<vovankrot> sudo update-manager -d
<polatov> markmx, не фига
<vovankrot> желательно  отключить сторонние репозитории
<atamachi> vovankrot: Благодарю
<markmx> грузимся  винду, в виртаульной машине делаем мост на внешний винт ну или прсото на винт куда будем ставить убунту, создаем машинку и ставим =)
<markmx> под виндой придется посидеть пару часиков пока все поставиться... ну может меньше, но пару статей с хабра прочесть успеешь
<markmx> полатов - что выдеат?
<markmx> полатов - тимвьюер установлен?
<polatov> ничего не выдает
<polatov> просто не создает каталог и все
<polatov> ставится отлично
<polatov> тимвьювера нету
<XuMuK> polatov, а что у тебя?
<XuMuK> чо то с апачем, тока чо именно?
<polatov> удалил аталог апача
<polatov> теперь переставляю
<polatov> и не создается каталог
<polatov> XuMuK, есть мыслишки?
<XuMuK> сам апач запускаецо?
<polatov> как он запустится?
<polatov> если нету каталога вообще
<polatov> я его удалил
<XuMuK> sudo apt-get install apache2
<XuMuK> что выдает?
<XuMuK> polatov, если ты удалил только /etc/apache2 то ето не значит, что ты удалил апач, ты просто снес его настройки
<polatov> Уже установлена самая новая версия apache2.
<polatov> обновлено 0, установлено 0 новых пакетов, для удаления отмечено 0 пакетов, и 0 пакетов не обновлено.
<polatov> да нет, я удалил апач
<boris_t>  скачай пакет, распакуй его и скопируй папку /etc/apache2
<polatov> и каталог ручками
<XuMuK> polatov, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart что выдает?
<markmx> ну емае
<markmx> sudo apt-get autoremove
<skai> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/04/30/territory/
<skai> хДДД
<skai> чую кадр разойдется по демотиваторам
<XuMuK> ыы
<XuMuK> сто пудов)
<Nor8> skai:  Ты про фото или про идею?
<skai> про фото
<skai> ессесно
<Nor8> skai: Таких фото в нете уже пачка ))
<vovankrot> менеджер обновлений завис на проверке кэша и жесткий диск зашумел -_-...в чем трабла?
<polatov> boris_t, как распаковать deb?
<vovankrot> о все отвисло
<XuMuK> polatov, не надо, dpkg -i packet.deb
<boris_t> не ключь -i установка пакета
<boris_t> ключь -x
<boris_t> распаковка
<XuMuK> а я и говорю, что не надо расспаковывать
<boris_t> ну если установочный скрипт лагает, то надо ему русками помочь
<boris_t> *ручками
<atamachi> vovankrot: жосткий случаем не seagate ?
<polatov> XuMuK, по твоему не получилось
<XuMuK> polatov, что именно? рестарт или установка?
<polatov> XuMuK, не создает каталог apache2
<vovankrot> как привести груб в божеский вид после 11.04?
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ты уже переехал на 11.04?
<ferrer3> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<atamachi> vovankrot: жосткий случаем не seagate ?
<ferrer3> boris_t - смб.конф http://paste.pro/1553965
<XuMuK> Nor8, да, в день выхода)
<XuMuK> а ты?
<ambal> test
<ubuntuhelp> ambal, Понг.
<ambal> q2all)
<XuMuK> polatov, а где я те говорил про каталог? о_О
<XuMuK> ambal, ку
<polatov> XuMuK, я говорил про каталог
<Nor8> XuMuK: Нет пока, но две попытки было ))) Варфаре не запускал на ней?))
<polatov> boris_t, все равно не создается каталог
<ambal> banshee выдаёт ошибку при запуске, как её переустановить, чтоб все настройки сбились? удалял dpkg -r не помогло
<XuMuK> polatov, какой каталог то? видать я те про фому, а ты мне про ерему...
<boris_t> распакуй пакет и из распакованного пакета скопируй папку ./etc/apache2 в /etc/apache2
<XuMuK> ambal, sudo apt-get purge banshee
<ambal> XuMuK: спс, ща попробую)
<XuMuK> Nor8, нет пока)
<XuMuK> Nor8, и чо за попытки? о_О
<XuMuK> у меня всё каг родное встало)
<Nor8> XuMuK: Да обратно откатился, сырая она еще
<XuMuK> в чом проявлялось то? у меня всё гуд
<Nor8> XuMuK: Компиз глючит, эмеральд не работает )))
<Nor8> XuMuK: И еще ряд мелочей, которые раздражают глаз ))
<ambal> XuMuK: не помогло... Exception has been thrown by the target of an invocation.
<Nor8> XuMuK: Пофиксят, тогда перееду, ядро все-равно у меня уже 38-ое )))
<ambal> XuMuK: т.е. удалить удалило, установил заново, запускаю и опять таже ошибка
<XuMuK> Nor8, ето да, компиз я поминимуму потрогал, ибо раз из-за желания вкл рюшечки пришлось переставлять))
<XuMuK> ambal, чо за ошибка?
<buhack> люди а я понял фишку третьего гнома
<Nor8> XuMuK: Да и гном 3-ий может тоже допилят к тому времени
<buhack> это гениально оказывается придуманно
<Nor8> buhack: И что за фишка?
<XuMuK> Nor8, его к федоре допилят)
<Nor8> XuMuK: Так федя черезпару-тройку недель выйдет
<ambal> XuMuK: http://paste.pro/1554030
<buhack> я имею в виду трей
<buhack> дык аказывается весь трей и есть панель
<Nor8> XuMuK: Тоже весьма неплохой дистр, только не нравится мне, как там дрова на нвидиа ставить нужно, отвык я от консоли ))))
<XuMuK> ambal, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/754301
<XuMuK> оф. баг
<buhack> прекрассный дистр
<XuMuK> buhack, привед, кэп
<buhack> )
<ambal> XuMuK: дык раньше норм было, недавно так стало, после хз чего, ничего не менял... может некоторектно ребутнулся 1 раз изо выключения света и всё...
<XuMuK> ambal, вот он и говорит Sqlite ошибки 11: образ диска базы данных является неправильным
<Nor8> XuMuK: Кстати, если Убунту совсем на юнити перейдет, перееду на федору)))
<vovankrot> гном 3 пока сырой
<XuMuK> я тоже чо то искать буду, Nor8 ))*
<buhack> z nfuj ;t vytybz
<buhack> я того же мнения
<Nor8> XuMuK: Да тут выбор небольшой, или федя или опенСуСе, или Хубунту )))
<XuMuK> ambal, какая ФС? не пробовал мемтест сделать?
<karrotte> а федора концептуально чем позиционируется? просто как free альтернатива RedHatEnterprise?
<XuMuK> Nor8, суся - мой первый дистр)
<Nor8>  karrotte: На Федоре сам Линус, вот и вся позиция )))
<buhack> RHEL - для десктопа
<ambal> XuMuK: btrfs , исправил, там внизу по твоей ссылке чувак как исправить написал, у меня получилось)
<novns> karrotte, федора - это самые распоследние экспериментальные версии всего
<ambal> XuMuK: спс)
<XuMuK> ambal, вот и ответ))
<XuMuK> ыыы
<Nor8> XuMuK:  Смотри, как Хубунту сделали, весьма неплохо http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/xubuntu-1104-released-with-xfce-48.html
<ambal> :)
<buhack> <novns> не совсем это по твоему желанию
<markmx> так gedit стал сохранять нормально, джини ругается говрит что не может переименовать временный файл...
<novns> buhack, ну да, к выходу следующей версии там всё устаревает
<buhack> в федоре отдельно тестовая версия от стабильной
<karrotte> cясна, спс
<novns> в федоре любят обкатывать новые технологии
<novns> btrfs первыми включили, например
<karrotte> а по поводу btrfs-у нее какие плюсы по сравнению например с ext4?
<buhack> и сообщество мощное
<novns> первыми стали собирать систему с графитом
<XuMuK> cd ~/.config/banshee-1&&sqlite3 banshee.db ".dump" > dump&&mv banshee.db banshee.db.backup&&cat dump | sqlite3 banshee.db
<novns> дельтап при бинарных обновлениях используют
<novns> кажется, больше никто так не умеет пока
<Nor8> novns: Графит это что?
<XuMuK> да, чо то знакомое, а чо не помню
<novns> Nor8, http://gcc.gnu.org/wiki/Graphite
<XuMuK> а сообщества как у убунты ни у одного другого дистра нет
<novns> очень хитрые оптимизации у гцц
<XuMuK> хотя да, федино наиболее приближаецо по кол-ву юзверей
<novns> ну и модель разработки разная
<Nor8> Согласно дистроватчу, у феди рейтинг 1488 )))
<novns> редхат разрабатывает вещи для всех
<novns> а каноникал - только для себя
<markmx> опа холивооо =) лан вернемся к джини...
<Nor8>  novns: Да, но шапка платная, а убунту -нет
<novns> Nor8, у убунты тоже есть платная поддержка
<Nor8>  novns: Это как опция
<novns> ну так и rhel есть свободный
<vladgobelen> опенсорс он бывает разный..
<vladgobelen> та же десктопная шапка - убожество страшное.. Потому даже убунту лучше.. А вот на сервере согласен..
<Nor8> novns: Однако шапка всего-лишь на 20-м месте по популярности
<novns> Nor8, популярность вообще не волнует
<vladgobelen> Nor8: Рассказать тебе кто на первом месте?
<Nor8> novns: Не скажи, юзер все же решает в данном случае
<Nor8> vladgobelen: На первом ебунтуй )))
<Clay1> тем не менее, множество узкоспециализированных дров под железяки идут только на винду и шапку :(
<novns> ага, миллионы мух не могут ошибаться
<vovankrot> а на первом слака!
<vladgobelen> Nor8: нет нет.. на первом винда
<vladgobelen> кто скажет что она надежнее даже той же убунту?
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Про линуксы речь, а не про злоось )))
<vladgobelen> Неважно.. Популярность тут не причем.
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Конечно, дело вкуса, кому то шапка нравится
<novns> убунта популярна потому что провела большую рекламную компанию
<vladgobelen> это не дело вкуса
<novns> рассылка дисков бесплатно и т.п.
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Для домашнего пользования дел вкуса, а  как серверное решение, другой вопрос
<XuMuK> Nor8, мне у феди фреймбуффер нравиццо) в убунту бы его запихать)
<novns> плюс пользователю в убунте нечасто нужно рвать волосы при попытке настроить что-нибудь
<XuMuK> при startup dmesg которая)
<vladgobelen> И для домашнего что зря юзают только идиоты. Или те, кто слабо понимает что такое компьютер.
<Dimka> диски больше не присылают
<vovankrot> novns на какой оси сейчас сидишь?
<novns> а теперь убунта старается отгородиться от всех
<vladgobelen> Nor8: Для дома главное, чтобы все работало. Чтобы все работало удобно и максимально эффективно.
<Nor8> Dimka: Всё, береги природу, качай на флешку )))
<novns> vovankrot, на убунте
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Спасибо, кэп ))
<vladgobelen> Nor8: А если ты начнешь на основе эмоций ставить - этого не будет
<novns> для ноутбука она в самый раз
<karrotte> а что для дома важнее-пакеты постабильнее или наличие новых фишек в нестабильных пакетах, сто терпимее?
<XuMuK> для десктопа тоже, если руки не под шляпу заточены...
<novns> karrotte, если человеку работать надо, то стабильность
<Nor8>  karrotte: Если не мешает производительности и стабильности, то без разницы
<novns> а если делать нечего - новьё
<novns> кстати, в 11.04 сломали апплет томбоя
<novns> негодяи
<novns> индикатор какой-то неполноценный
<Nor8> novns: И не только его ))
<novns> Nor8, ну я тут привёл систему к почти-что правильному виду
<Nor8> novns: Заскринь, посмотрим )))
<novns> сначала две трети вычистил
<Nor8> Юнити я сразу удалил ))
<novns> кое что поставил из ppa
<XuMuK> Nor8, нее, юнити - ну просто няшка же)
<skai> XuMuK: гном торт
<skai> юнити - неудобно
<Nor8>  XuMuK: Да я тебя умоляю, детски сад, а не няшка )))
<XuMuK> skai, скорее непривычно
<skai> XuMuK: неудобно
<skai> XuMuK: у мну был док слева и панель вверху
<XuMuK> потому что непривычно)
<skai> ак что мне привычно
<XuMuK> аа
<XuMuK> ну хз, мне пока нравицо, а вот надолги ли - хз))*
<Nor8> XuMuK: Не, там дефолтная тема просто раздражает и все! Не могу на нее смотреть )))
<Nor8> XuMuK: Какая то виндоподобная, без компиза
<vovankrot> ставь слаку , будь плохим парнем
<Nor8> vovankrot: Слака гном не использует
<XuMuK> ну правильно, вапще без еффектоу, она да, каг топором выпеленная...
<karrotte> LFS - тока для глубокого обучения и погружения?
<XuMuK> да
<XuMuK> Nor8, http://itmages.ru/image/view/180323/82fa484c
<XuMuK> а так - сойдёт)
<novns> Nor8, http://i.imgur.com/JVImM.png
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ну да, кривенько, но свое ))))
<sharikoff> XuMuK: а чо у тя там за утка зеленая?
<sharikoff> Адиум ?
<vovankrot> и только я один сижу на pidgin -)
<sharikoff> аа.. иконуи маковские..
<Nor8> Я смотрю, многие используют чОрную тему. Глаза не устают?
<Nor8> vovankrot: Не один
<novns> неа, я везде подобную использовал
<XuMuK> sharikoff, пиджин)
<sharikoff> угу..угу.. понятно..
<sharikoff> а я то че то напрягся
<XuMuK> Nor8, нет, не устают
<sharikoff> думал портировали наконец то
<XuMuK> с чего?
<nikonorr> http://www.newlinux.ru/Темы/Обои/117-обои-wallpapers-Ubuntu-Linux.html  чудо обои , не скучай, новые обои надевай!
<vovankrot> хм......
<novns> nikonorr, кто в здравом уме на такое смотреть будет?
<nikonorr> пусть смотрят, там убунту написано
<Nor8> )))
<novns> я за обоями иду на какой-нибудь фликер и ищу там фотографии родного города
<sharikoff> можно помереть от аутизма
<sharikoff> посмотреть и залипнуть навечно
<nikonorr> нескучные!!!
<XuMuK> http://goo.gl/zmLjU
<novns> nikonorr, весёленькие, цветастенькие, но очень скучные
<XuMuK> няшненько)
<nikonorr> три друга , вин мак и линь
<novns> ой, кто-то ещё порльзуется коде::блокс
<Nor8> XuMuK: Это АДъ )))
<karrotte> кстати по поводу pidgin кто в курсе- в настройках указано явно стартовать со статусом "Доступен", а не входит в сеть ((
<nikonorr> делать нечего , по инету гуляю, может хоть вирус поймаю, чего нибудь накроется наконец
<Nor8> karrotte: Статус можно поменять
<sharikoff> у мня просто буква х вместо обоев
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/180345/59f40129
<karrotte> так руками не хочется, хочется чтобы автоматом при запуске пиджина он в сеть входил...
<Nor8> karrotte: В какую четь?
<Nor8> сеть*
<XuMuK> почему у меня фф открывает терминальские сцылки?
<XuMuK> хром дефолтный бразер же...
<karrotte> ну типа в icq, например
<nikonorr> почему , стартует пиджин включенным , и стартовал всегда
<jham> sharikoff: надеюсь это правда мак?
<jham> )
<sharikoff> jham: видишь снизу панелька юнити=)
<nikonorr> макбунту помню ставил себе, почти мак ))
<Nor8> karrotte:  Так он и так входит, если аккаунт настроен
<XuMuK> http://www.newlinux.ru/wallpapers/ubuntu/3.jpg
<XuMuK> вот ето уже устарело))
<nikonorr> почему? он смотрит на восход новой юнити
<jham> sharikoff: извращенец :P
<s3lf> ку всем, нет знакомых каналов про lfs?
<novns> не, многие ещё будут откатываться
<Nor8>  XuMuK: Три дня просмотра обоины и дурка обеспечена ))
<nikonorr> зверушка надеется на картинке что на нее еще вернутся
<XuMuK> почему у меня фф открывает терминальские сцылки, если хром дефолтный? о_О
<sharikoff> jham: а то что сверху на менюхе финдер и яблочко ты не смари =))
<XuMuK> реально задрало уже
<sharikoff> это мираж
<vovankrot> я лучше недельку подожду пока гном доработают, а пока буду терпеть -_-
<Nor8> XuMuK: У тебя и фф дефолтный видимо
<s3lf> нет ни у кого каналов с тематикой LFS???
<atamachi> s3lf: что такое LFS ?
<novns> линупс фром скратч
<s3lf> это дистриб бумажный
<jham> кто там на itmages такой вязальщик страстный? ) он тут?
<s3lf> м
<atamachi> как это бумажный
<XuMuK> Nor8, неа
<novns> atamachi, это инструкция, как поставить лип=нупс из исходников вручную
<XuMuK> из того же пиджина хром ссыли открывает
<atamachi> novns: понятно
<atamachi> лип=пупс
<atamachi> =)))
<XuMuK> ооо! точно
<Ragnareg> всем привет
<nikonorr> для пиджина кстати не нужен индикатор в трей так как он в конверте уведомлений валяется. Это я вчера еще догадался =)
<XuMuK> ща линк с фф на хром сделаю)
<atamachi> Знаете вот когда ядро обновляется в грабе создаются списки этих ядер для загрузки, как их можно убрать и удалить вооюще ?
<atamachi> тоесть мне не нужна коллекция 29, 30, 31, 32
<novns> atamachi, запустить синаптикс и вычистить
<nikonorr> в убунтутвике или синаптике можно нафик удалить все ненужные ядрышки
<Nor8> XuMuK: В предпочитаемых приложениях настрой
<novns> можно вручную apt-get purge
<XuMuK> Nor8, он и так там стоит уже
<atamachi> о, спасибо !
<atamachi> Оказывается просто через синаптик :)
<nikonorr> проще через убунту твик, они там уже вписаны , только кнопку нажать
<atamachi> novns: через purge как это зделать ?
<atamachi> nikonorr: убунту твик вроде отдельно надо ставить ?
<novns> atamachi, apt-get purge имя пакета для удаления
<nikonorr> да, это сторонняя штука , с сайта ставил
<novns> там срабатывает автодополнение, так что можно выбрать, что удалять
<XuMuK> atamachi, sudo rm -rvf /boot/{*29*,*30*,*31*}
<XuMuK> sudo update-grub
<atamachi> XuMuK: это из списка граба удалять так ?
<XuMuK> да
<atamachi> С каждым днем люблю линукс все больше и больше )
<XuMuK> atamachi, руками удаляешь ненужное из папки бут и апдейт-груб
<Nor8> atamachi: А его еще больше ку )))
<Nor8> я его*
<vovankrot> убунту твик у нас что заменяет?
<Nor8> Много чего, но не заменяет, а дополняет
<nikonorr> чтото типа Настройки системы , дополнительные функции
<karrotte> а кто подскажет как в pidgin можно свой nick поменять для icq?
<vovankrot> м...достаточно удобная штука, уже тестю, а вот ubuntu one зачем?
<karrotte> что-то в настройках не встретил((
<nikonorr> в управлении учетными записями
<nikonorr> там помоему выделить нужно нужную учетную запись и нажать кнопку изменить, ну и там псевдоним изменить.
<karrotte> Параметры пользователя->Локальный псевдоним во вкладке "Основные"?
<vovankrot> яяяррррр! при VLC на фулл скрин  unitu не закрывается. -_-
<nikonorr> да не, просто учетные записи, потом еще раз учетные записи и там все твои учетные записи
<nikonorr> ))
<vovankrot> =В....исправилась.
<nikonorr> а может и там, наверно да, локальный псевдоним точно.
<karrotte> а можно как-то снаружи проверить? или тока типа зайти под другим ником в icq2go и найти себя по намберу?
<nikonorr> vovankrot: ubuntu one вобще сила , я там в основном заметки Tomboy храню, а то у меня дерево целое из ссылок уже набралось, жалко потом все это опять собирать если потеряются.и как перевалочную базу для небольших файлов использую, 2 гига бесплатных все таки немало .
<X4me1eoH> hi all \0
<X4me1eoH> как в вирт десктопе в вайне переключаться между двумя окнами запущеными в одном десктопе?
<XuMuK> потому что не ГТК
<noviceubuntuuser> zdravstvuite, ustanivil ubuntu a zagruzit windu uje ne poluchayetsa, na C stoyala win XP, na D win7, a na E postavil UBUNTU, a pri vkluchenii Pc menu multiboot ne vidno, podskajite 4to delat?
<noviceubuntuuser> yest kto jivoi?
<AndreX> noviceubuntuuser: а не в транслите, слабо?
<noviceubuntuuser> russkoi klavi net, net nauchilsya eshe stavit..
<McSlash> глянь как через grub загрузить винду.
<noviceubuntuuser> u mneya grub2, tam nado grub.cfg configurirovat, a ya ne znayu kak..
<AndreX> noviceubuntuuser: ну для начала попробуй sudo update-grub и перезагрузись
<vovankrot> интересно, реально как нить сдлеать автомат поключения к этому каналу?
<AndreX> vovankrot: навено, гугли маны по своему клиенту
<noviceubuntuuser> popitalsaya skompilit qgrubeditor no eta toolza ssilayetsa na to chto ne nashla kakiyeta faili v etc/grub...
<vovankrot> зачем груб эдитор когда есть update-grub
<vovankrot> sudo update-grub
<vnuchaev> Ребят, помогите, пожалуйста.. Как лучше скачать зависимости?  liquidsoap : Depends: libao2 (>= 0.8.8) but it is not installable
<vnuchaev>               Depends: libfaad0 (>= 2.6.1) but it is not installable
<noviceubuntuuser> sudo update-grub>>>>> vidalo >>>>Generating grub.cfg ... Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin done
<noviceubuntuuser> t.e. vindu ona ne nashla..
<vovankrot> винда ставилась после убунты?
<vovankrot> и она стоит на отдельном харде?
<noviceubuntuuser> net, sperva bili vindi>>> c-winxp, d-win7, e-ubuntu
<noviceubuntuuser> na odnom vinte vse
<noviceubuntuuser> sudo update-grub>>>>eta komanda generiruyet grub.cfg iz faila etc/grub.d/40_custom
<noviceubuntuuser> sam grub.cfg ne redaktiruyetsa posle versii 9.6...
<noviceubuntuuser> podskajite chto kuda dopisat chtob grub uvidel moi vindi na diske C: i na dike D: PLIIIZZZZZ
<noviceubuntuuser> naskolko ponimayu pomoshi ne budet da?
<vovankrot> раздел с виндой logical или primary?
<noviceubuntuuser> logical
<noviceubuntuuser> nett. sorry
<noviceubuntuuser> c: primary active, stoit winxp
<noviceubuntuuser> d: logical
<noviceubuntuuser> i e toje logical...
<vovankrot> поставь primary на  d
<noviceubuntuuser> sdelat d: disk primary chtol?
<vovankrot> да
<noviceubuntuuser> i chto eto dast?
<vovankrot> должен увидеть винду
<vovankrot> если нет то качать утлиту и ручками прописовать
<noviceubuntuuser> ved na c: stoyala winxp, a grub ee toje proignoriroval.. :(
<noviceubuntuuser> kakuyu utilitu, i chto kuda pisat?
<vovankrot> ну  vista болле требовательна
<vovankrot> Grub Customizer
<vovankrot> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:danielrichter2007/grub-customizer
<vovankrot> sudo apt-get update
<vovankrot> sudo apt-get install grub-customizer
<noviceubuntuuser> nado propisivat toka dlya grub? ili dlya boot.ini i tak dalee toje?
<noviceubuntuuser> nachal kachat...
<vovankrot> вместо смацла двоеточие и d
<vovankrot> груб терь за все отвечает
<vovankrot> обновился до 11.04?
<noviceubuntuuser> ne, ne obnovlyalsaya.. s diska postavil, s bolvanki poslednuu versiyu..
<noviceubuntuuser> Чтение списков пакетов... Готово Построение дерева зависимостей        Чтение информации о состоянии... Готово E: Не удалось найти пакет grub-customizer
<vovankrot> такс...
<noviceubuntuuser> che delat?
<skai> @voice noviceubuntuuser
<noviceubuntuuser> neujeli propal? :(
<vovankrot> я чет без понятия, открой с правами руута grub.cfg
<vovankrot> попробуй поставить еще StartupManager
<noviceubuntuuser> a gde ona lejit?
<noviceubuntuuser> startup manager stoit, uje postavil..
<vovankrot> ты на компе?
<noviceubuntuuser> agaa
<vovankrot> иди в центр приложений и набирай StartupManager
<noviceubuntuuser> aa nashel,, una tut..
<noviceubuntuuser> aa nashel,, una tut.. usr/share/doc/grub-pc/examples
<AndreX> noviceubuntuuser: иди раскладку настраивай http://it-talk.ru/?p=8
<vovankrot> у него grub не находит винду
<vovankrot> я предлагаю ему руками прописать
<noviceubuntuuser> nu nashel startup manager, che teper?
<vovankrot> есть более легкий метод?
<vovankrot> грузи и ставь
<vovankrot> потом запускай
<vovankrot> а там дальше все понятно
<AndreX> vovankrot: ну если раскладку не настроит так ваще забанят
<skai> @kban noviceubuntuuser 3600 читай правила канала
<skai> !enter > vovankrot
<ubuntuhelp> vovankrot, please see my private message
<vovankrot> ок босс
<rekcuFniarB> !enter > rekcuFniarB
<ubuntuhelp> rekcuFniarB, please see my private message
<ydz> Добрый вечер!
<skai> rekcuFniarB: а я тя разве не банил?
<rekcuFniarB> skai: за что?
<AndreX> )
<ydz> Ничего нового по поводу видео интел неизвестно?
<skai> аа не.другой брейнфака был тут однажды
<skai> ydz: http://intellinuxgraphics.org/
<rekcuFniarB> skai: ну я как то был тут давно под ником BrainFukka, но банов не было никаких
<skai> BrainFukka banned by barjavel.freenode.net (barjavel.freenode.net) on Sun, 16 Jan 2011 02:58:31
<skai> вот врать то не надо
<ydz> Там лежит драйвер, такой же как у меня сейчас установлен
<rekcuFniarB> Значит банил без меня
<rekcuFniarB> А причина бана?
<skai> а хз.я логи в марте удалял
<skai> а это январь
<skai> но чтото серьезное
<rekcuFniarB> Ну обычно когда банят пишут причину чтобы забаненный понимал за что.
<skai> ydz: собери сам.
<skai> rekcuFniarB: в чанбанлисте это не записывается
<skai> только кого и когда
<skai> ydz: просто в нарвале криво собрано
<ydz> Что то как то непонятно все здесь
<rekcuFniarB> Действительно, вижу себя в банлисте :D видимо по ошибке забанили или фз...
<trancecore> с помощью чего можно расшарить папку по http ?
<skai> тебя?если я вспомнил тебя - значит ошибки быть не могло
<skai> trancecore: dropbox
<rekcuFniarB> skai: мне интересно что я такого наделал.
<skai> логи свои посмотри
<skai> за 16 января.
<AndreX> skai: небыло его тогда
<skai> AndreX: он 16 января забанен.без него его забанить не получилось бы
<AndreX> если тока в 2010
<AndreX> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2011/01/16/%23ubuntu-ru.html
<rekcuFniarB> А в банлисте в качестве маски указан только ник.
<skai> rekcuFniarB: юзернейм.я баню по юзернейму.ник мог быть любой
<XuMuK>  jii                                                                                                                                                                                                                      nb iyo6iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, mnm,6myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<skai> @voice XuMuK
<AndreX> это что ещё )
<skai> XuMuK: если скажешь, что клаву чистил - накажу
<skai> придумай оправдание получше
<AndreX> уснул
<XuMuK> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++                                                                                                            ñ,óoook
<XuMuK>       lññññiiiihnnnnuib6uffffffffff5n                                                                                                           7nk
<rekcuFniarB> skai: я нашёл гуглем этот бан :D
<rekcuFniarB> лол
<rekcuFniarB> skai: http://logs.ubuntu.ru/irc/freenode/2010/11/25/%23ubuntu-ru.html
<skai> @kban --user XuMuK 600 10 минут на чистку клавы
<rekcuFniarB> 22:52:32
<skai> аааа
<skai> мва
<skai> постарался
<skai> @mode -b $a:BrainFukka
<skai> @mode -b *!~aynadin@46.72.13.35
<skai> пару мест в банлисте освободил
<skai> но их катастрофически не хватает
<rekcuFniarB> А количество банов ограничено что ли?
<skai> фринодовский банлист не резиновый
<skai> а тут столько неадекватов бегает...
<AndreX> да но можно в ацеслист добавлять с +b там на 100 персон
<rekcuFniarB> А бота нельзя настроить чтобы он периодически удалял старые баны? Навечно в ирке банить всё равно смысла нет.
<skai> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30419
<skai> Реализация механизм раздачи интернета через Bluetooth.
<skai> гном умеет это с незапамятных времен
<skai> кеды чтото совсем тухнут
<skai> Поддержка загрузчика Grub2 в KDM.
<skai> ой вей
<skai> В Phonon-VLC ведется работа по добавлению поддержки MKV-субтитров;
<skai> Поддержка привязки настроек раскладок клавиатур к разным сессиям в Kxkb.
<AndreX> опять не туды )
<skai> вах.я не помню скока лет в гноме все это умеет
<rekcuFniarB> Ничего, в гноме3 всё это тоже будут реализовывать сначала :D
<LeNsTR> :D
<skai> rekcuFniarB: все это уже готово там
<skai> гдм поддерживает груб2
<skai> влц пашет
<rekcuFniarB> Какие то новшества ненужные. Про поддержку груба2 в кдм вообще не понял к чему это
<skai> зейтгейст - ваще их фишка(удобно и няшно)
<skai> дык имитация бурной деятельности
<rekcuFniarB> skai: а в чём заключается поддержка в гдм груба2?
<skai> кажну неделю отчеты надо писать то
<rekcuFniarB> У меня груб2 и kdm, не заметил чтобы у меня чего то не хватало.
<skai> костыли напихали, чтобы работало:)а тут решили напрямую наделать:)
<rekcuFniarB> zeitgeist вообще не понял что такое, впрочем амарок не нужен.
<sharikoff> ку
<skai> зейтгейст - это то, чем должен был быть непомук.легкий.незаметный в работе и няшный индексер активности.чтоб тем же синапсом вызывать частонужное без проблем 1 кнопкой
<skai> как будто знает, что мне надо
<skai> sharikoff: что сломал?
<AndreX> sharikoff: q
<rekcuFniarB> Непомук это вообще вроде ж аналог WinFS, который MS закопал.
<sharikoff> у меня это.. убунта не грузится
<rapidsp> ох тыж... ФФ при запуске выдал мине страничку про свадьбу принца
<rapidsp> че за хрень
<skai> sharikoff: а нафига?аймак сломался?
<sharikoff> какой аймак?
<sharikoff> убунта говорю не грузится
<sharikoff> черный экран
<sharikoff> где логи посмотреть?
<skai> в вар лог
<skai> /var/log
<AndreX> 11,4 которая ?
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, ты смеешься?
<sharikoff> еще как =)
<sharikoff> на самом деле у меня конечно есть вопрос..
<AndreX> апрель вроде прошол....
<sharikoff> как прокинуть усб внутрь квм
<sharikoff> хочу цапануть сотик старый стоб при приеме письма отсылал смску
<sharikoff> важные письма надо отслеживать а тетухи спят за компом
<sharikoff> если через тырнет тогда около 5 минут идет
<sharikoff> смска
<sharikoff> я думаю с аппарата будет быстрее
<sharikoff> можно конечно было в аську но тетухи не знают сто такое аська
<XuMuK> skai, 2 летнюю девочку забанил и радуешьсо?))
<XuMuK> гг
<XuMuK> ппц... на 5 мин отойти нельзя)
<skai> XuMuK: да даж не забанил
<skai> XuMuK: бан лист был переполнен
<XuMuK> ну хоть так)
<skai> да там было бы 10 минут
<skai> чтобы ребенка поймал ты
<skai> sharikoff: эт те инк нужон.он квм постоянно крутит
<nikonorr> прикольно,  Teamviewer для убунты как часы работает. У брательника по айпаду полазил как у себя дома ))
<vladgobelen> он вайн использует
<nikonorr> ага
<bzzzzzz> здравствуйте ) нужен хелп, не пойму в чем дело
<bzzzzzz> хочу поставить foobnix - говорят, хороший плеер. Подключил репозитарий, обновил, а пакет не находит :(
<bzzzzzz> http://www.foobnix.com/download?lang=ru
<bzzzzzz> как бы проверить, где я косячу?
<vladgobelen> поставь лучше deadbeef
<bzzzzzz> хорошо, поставлю. а как бы с репозитарием разобраться? :)
<bzzzzzz> ведь не в плеере дело :)
<bzzzzzz> в sources.list реп висит
<berimornils> bzzzzzz, а бубунта какая?
<bzzzzzz> 11.04
<berimornils> ну дык нет еще пакетов для неёё
<berimornils> рано
<berimornils> а может и не будет
<berimornils> bzzzzzz, да и уг этот плеер
<berimornils> куодлибет рулед
<bzzzzzz> https://launchpad.net/~foobnix-player/+archive/foobnix есть предположение, что под 11.04 все-таки есть.
<bzzzzzz> quod libet посмотрю. но вопрос в другом :)
<bzzzzzz> не, я просто пытаюсь разобраться, это я где-то накосячил, или не я
<bzzzzzz> с кем бы, блин, посоветоваться, если даже тут глухо :(
<BdD1> Привет всем"
<BdD1> Кто нибудь здесь есть?
<bzzzzzz> так, кажется въехал, все-таки под 11.04 еще нет!
<berimornils> BdD1, очевидно же что нет
<SergeyIT> нет
<berimornils> bzzzzzz, ну репоз добавился? обновил репы?
<bzzzzzz> berimornils: да.
<BdD1> Помогите с модемом Huawei
<BdD1> E150 , как его под Линукс \ Убунту перепрошить?
<berimornils> и нет пакета?
<berimornils> BdD1, ты кажется не там спрашиваешь
<BdD1> Ubuntu russian help - official IRC channe
<BdD1> И почему  ,я скачал 11.04 , а она выглядет как 10,10
<berimornils> BdD1, и где здесь хуавей?
<BdD1> Дай ссылку на фору
<SergeyIT> BdD1, а здесь нет http://www.google.ru/search?q=Huawei+E150+&submit=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<BdD1> я скачал 11.04 , а она выглядет как 10,10
<romansyroezhkin> BdD1: а видео карточка утебя нормально работает
<|yurau|> кто мне скажет для чего существует папка ~/bin ?
<romansyroezhkin> |yurau|: исполняемые файлы
<|yurau|> romansyroezhkin: логично. это мои файлы или для системы?
<romansyroezhkin> Смотрия где
<romansyroezhkin> если в корне то системы
<|yurau|> там :)
<|yurau|> я папку указал вроде
<romansyroezhkin> если в usr то твои
<|yurau|> rjhjxt не знаешь
<romansyroezhkin> ты указал вообще папку в домашнем каталоге
<SergeyIT> |yurau|, это у тебя спросить надо
<|yurau|> да у меня есть такая
<romansyroezhkin> а там такой быть не должно
<|yurau|> 10.04
<|yurau|> короче я пошел в поиск
<romansyroezhkin> а че в ней лежит то
<shenmue> ку
<SergeyIT> |yurau|, можешь не искать, а мурзилку почитать
<romansyroezhkin> shenmue: и тебе привет
<|yurau|> romansyroezhkin: ничего
<romansyroezhkin> так убей и все
<diskin> |yurau|, туда обычно складывают свои скрипты и прочее исполняемое
<|yurau|> вот это я и хотел услышать.
<|yurau|> подтвердить свою версию
<diskin> вопрос в том, стоит ли ее добавлять в path
<diskin> если и стоит, то в конец
<|yurau|> я ее не планирую добавлять мне программу запустить надо
<diskin> чтобы кто-нить (или что-нить) не засунуло туда нечно с именем стандартной программы
<diskin> если надо запустить программу, то это можно сделать откуда угодно
<|yurau|> порядок должен быть
<romansyroezhkin> |yurau|: поддержиВАЮ
<diskin> если разово запустить, то я в /tmp кладу обычно. а если постоянно, то да, в ~/bin
<atamachi> diskin: как добавить в path ?
<diskin> или даже в /usr/local/bin если может быть полезно другим юзерам
<shenmue> так что ломаем?
<diskin> atamachi, export PATH=$PATH:$HOME/bin
<diskin> добавь это в ~/.bashrc
<atamachi> diskin: ага
<atamachi> спс
<atamachi> diskin: как глобальные переменные
<atamachi> алиасы тоже в ~/.bashrc прописывать ?
<diskin> да
<vovankrot> стоит ставить ядро от kernel  2.6.39 rc5?
<SergeyIT> vovankrot, ставь
<Nor8>  vovankrot: Не стоит
<vovankrot> так я в замешательстве), чем плохо это ядро, вроде наооборот система стабильнее и шустрее
<shenmue> так ты поставил?
<Nor8> vovankrot: Какая версия убунту?
<vovankrot> да
<shenmue> шустрость ос наверное не только от ядра зависит
<Nor8> vovankrot: Зачем тогда спрашиваешь, раз уже поставил?  Рарешение еще раз спрашиваешь? )))
<shenmue> у меня 35 и мне пофиг =)
<vovankrot> после этого достаточно дать sudo update-grub
<vovankrot> и все запустится?
<Nor8> vovankrot: Рестарт сделай, потом расскажешь, как прошли испытания
<shenmue> понимаю если там btrfs и патч были бы... а так фигли толку...
<vovankrot> терь как проверить встали ли ядро?
<shenmue> в консоли uname -a
<vovankrot> хех, ну особых различий не видно
<vovankrot> хм...криво встал пакет licq.какбэ его делет?
<shenmue> что то?
<shenmue> apt-get remove --purge licq
<shenmue> remove Xserver, it makes your boot even faster
<shenmue> отличный совет по оптимизации
<Nor8> ))
<SergeyIT> shenmue, проще не включать комп, и проблемы не будет
<vovankrot|2> мм..фак е,установил и настроил KVirc
<SergeyIT> vovankrot|2, а это что, невозможно в принципе?
<vovankrot|2> да возможно, просто долго не мог он найти irc серв юбинки
<shenmue> я сам вписываю
<Greguu> ðåáÿòà ïîäñêàæèòå, êàêîé ïðîãå ïðèíàäëåæèò ýòà  èêîíêà ñî çíàêîì âîëêà â ñèñòåìíîì òðåå http://img26.imageshack.us/i/wolfvo.jpg/
<ubuntuhelp> Greguu! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<shenmue> там обычно готовые списки во всех клиентах но вот куда они введут это чорт знает. выбрал список фридонет европа а убунту-ру нету. куда попал нипонятно
<vovankrot|2> ну так я сам вписал, просто кнопка "подключиться сейчас" была не доступна....и вот пришлось(
<SergeyIT> Greguu, это собака Баскервиллей
<Greguu> а серьёзно нельзя?
<shenmue> а что за вопрос?
<shenmue> там аморок вообще то
<Greguu> спасибо
<shenmue> эммм
<shenmue> незачто
<vovankrot|2> как менять тему unity?
<Greguu> просто я линуксом как следует не пользовался, застрял на общих папках в виртуалке
<ferrer3> Народ, напомните, что надо прописать в консоли, чтобы сбросить все настройки в компизе на изначальные.
<Lynk> Всем привет, чем корректно отрыть *.chm?
<rapidsp> есть очучение что в 11.04 звук улучшился
<shenmue> сильное очучение?
<rapidsp> среднее
<rapidsp> радио которое обычно слушаю по другому немного играет... щас вот пинк флойд включил, шоб закрепитьт очучения :)
<nikonorr> включи русское радио - никаких изменений не будет
<rapidsp> не слушаю
<shenmue> это ты на мп3 и на интернет радио звук проверяешь?
<nikonorr> ))
<shenmue> наверное просто сел ближе к динамикам
<nikonorr> на пинкфлойде че проверять, они и на 10.10 хорошо пели
<rapidsp> от битрейта зависит
<rapidsp> и да, задачи тестирования не стоит :)
<shenmue> надо босовое что нибуть навроде бруклин баунс
<rapidsp> достаточно простого сравнения "до" и "после"
<rapidsp> на одном и том же потоке
<nikonorr> http://etn.fm/  мне вот это по душе, практически постоянным фоном у меня уже не один год )
<staff_nowa> всем привет, можно как-то в iptables указать порты о и до :?
<staff_nowa> всё нашёл как
<rapidsp> пришел, нашел, ушел :)
<velessky> Доброй ночи, родные красноглазики =* XDD
<SergeyIT> хорошо не красноносики (
<velessky> красноносики - приятнее явно)))Для организму)
<velessky> Мужики..а мож выпьем?
<rapidsp> да скока ж можно
<velessky> бля....Полный шкаф выпивки а пить не с кем(
<velessky> Щас. чую, оператор еще по лбу надает
<rapidsp> не исключено :)
<velessky> Пичаль(
<velessky> Я кстати Тинникор себе на флеху записал-мазевая вещь
<velessky> грузится секунды за 3-5)
<velessky> Блин, сегодня подруга на ночь к себе звала...Что я не пошел, дурак?
<yurau_> кто вел со мной дискуссиюранее. папки ~/bin в убунту не существует. видимо она есть в другом дистре.
<velessky> бин-православная папка и она во всех дистрах есть
<velessky> самая первая в корне
<UNIm95> velessky просто ты дурак
<velessky> Вот тоже об этом думаю. Подруга симпатичная, эхххх....
<UNIm95> velessky позвони и извинись. скажи что со всем разобрался
<UNIm95> velessky блин нахрена тебе мозг? придумай что-нибудь
<velessky> Не покатит....Обидилась. Есть вариант завалиться к подруге "Всем даю, но бревно" XDD
<Hakujin> Всем привет
<Hakujin> Может помочь кто?
<velessky> И тебе того же, добрый молодец.
<shenmue> ухты как замечательно. флэш 1080р жрет всего 50% проца
<velessky> Всего?О_О
<shenmue> у меня комп слабый
<shenmue> и раньше тормозил уже на 400 с чем то там
<Hakujin> Помогите плз GD для пхп5 настроить
<Hakujin> чет ничерта не работает
<velessky> Ого...Какого года машинка?
<shenmue> 2002
<velessky> У меня чуть поновее, 2005...
<UNIm95> 2004
<nikonorr1> удалил приложение установленное через вайн, а значок в менюшке Приложения в панели юнити все еще висит. где ж он может лежать, все что можно пролазил
<Nor8> shenmue: Пентиум 2? )))
<Hakujin> Народ, ну что, может помочь кто?
<shenmue> 4
<nikonorr1> Hakujin:  да чет в правилах кажется написано не спрашивать Может кто помочь? нужно прямо заставить всех помочь
<Hakujin> nikonorr1, а где правила и где я подписался за их соблюдение не читав?  )))
<Hakujin> nikonorr1, не знал я
<Hakujin> nikonorr1, в любом случае, помощь нужна мне... и где мне ее искать, ибо читсто убунтовый трабл
<nikonorr1> надо заходить сюда и говорить Вот вам задача, загляну через 5 минут
<shenmue> Hakujin с чем?
<shenmue> что за вопрос?
<Hakujin> GD  надо настроить
<Hakujin> не работает зараза
<shenmue> это что?
<Hakujin> это либа для пхп
<shenmue> nikonorr1 тебе сюда http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/удаление_ярлыков_программ_wine
<Hakujin> либо модуль, смотря как соберешь :)
<shenmue> Hakujin не знаю... извини
<Hakujin> Ничего
<Hakujin> :)
<shenmue> !GD
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='GD'
<shenmue> умный бот однако
<shenmue> в мяте кстати жамкаешь перестроить модули и все кривое меню становится прямым
<nikonorr1> shenmue: удалил оттуда тоже, в папке Trash только нашел картинки от нее , кстати как ее очистить можно, если корзина пустая . Это же корзина?
<Nor8> shenmue: Что за "перестроить модули" ?
<Greguu> у нас на http://jedi.net.ru/ тоже Mint хвалят
<shenmue> Nor8 меню такое в мяте.
<nikonorr1> а в меню приложений как был значок так и висит. это в юнити где то , в панели наверное еще есть адрес какой то. Только врядли еще ктото знает где рыть нужно
<mih> Вечер добрый.
<matisha> Добрый вечер
<mih> А добротный в Ubuntu Software Center. о_О
<nikonorr> перезагрузился и пропал значок. я думал достаточно юнити только перегрузить, а вот и нет
<matisha> Настраеваю учётную запись пользователя, пропадает связь с интернэтом, как это исправить ?
<shenmue> провайдер может виноват?
<matisha> Да не думаю, в учётной записи не видно вообще зночка интернэта...
<matisha> версия 10.10
<matisha> Тоесть, пока я по админом, всё нормально... а в пользовательской учётки отсуствует звязь как токовая вообще...
<shenmue> а сеть через нм?
<shenmue> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<matisha> Что такое нм ?
<rapidsp> matisha: у тебя юзер в какую то группу не входит
<shenmue> нетворк менеджер
<rapidsp> хотя просто попробуй запустить nm-applet
<matisha> Вы мне на пальцах обьясните или дайти ссылку, я нуб в этом
<rapidsp> matisha: Alt-F2 nm-applet <enter>
<matisha> спасибо попробую
<shenmue> пду гляну что там на форуме
<trancecore> чегоб такого поковырять, чтоп было интересно и неособо сложно?)
<shenmue> хм...
 * trancecore в печали
<shenmue> обнови 4.10 до 11
<trancecore> пробовал... не доставляет )
<shenmue> даунгрейд с 11 до 4.10
<markmx> текс, помогайте, добавил в /etc/rc.local создание адхока, для проверки срабатываемости сделал создание файлика в пользовательской папке... так вот... файлик создается, но ... сетка не появляется, как будто не до конца работает
<markmx> ну и куда все убежали?
<shenmue> 2 часа 23 минуты и три дня выходных
<shenmue> угадай
<rapidsp> markmx: а что ты туда добавляешь?
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/PDEmxfWA вот что туда добавлено, если прсото выполнить скрипт от рута после загрузки системы то сетка поднимается и нокия контачиться на ура, но должно происходить при загрузке системы же
<Sonsee> всем привет
<Abbattar> пыщь
<shenmue> ◯_◯
<markmx> нус что делать почему не срабатывает? я вот что думаю - оно срабатывает но до тех пор пока не закончиться выполнение скрипта, пока скрипт работает сетка есть, скрипт вышел - все вышло... хотя хз что за лапша... рестартнуться чтоли попробовать еÑ
<Abbattar> пробуй
<Sonsee> хм.. а меня видно?
<markmx> ой кто здесь?
<Abbattar> Sonsee дай ка я погляжу на тебя поближе
<Sonsee> я имел в виду русские буквы :)
<markmx> так я в ребут, скоро буду
<Abbattar> вполне симпатичный, с руссскими буковками
<Sonsee> сто лет не был в irc; как каналы искать? уже забыл..
<Abbattar> клиент какой у тебя?
<Sonsee> quassel
<Sonsee> :)
<Sonsee> ну я имел в виду комманду, типа /list что-нить..
<Abbattar> гугли
<Abbattar> моя только /me знает
<Sonsee> <Abbattar> бубунту обновил уже? :)
<Abbattar> в смысле до 11-й?
<Sonsee> ага
<Abbattar> чёт ниахота, да и и-нет медляк у меня, а так говорят сырая вещь
<Abbattar> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=149377 здесь глянь и http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=149511.0 здесь
<Sonsee> <Abbattar> да мне надо :) убунтой не пользуюсь
<Sonsee> а тут нет канала ЛОР?
<shenmue> поиск на что?
#ubuntu-ru 2011-05-01
<Sonsee> <shenmue> очень смешно... как искать-то?
<markmx> чота нифига не пашет
<markmx> давайте попробуем в interfaces тогда прописать чо нить
<Sonsee> <markmx> шо не пашет?
<markmx> ад-хок не поднялся после рестарта
<markmx> хотя я внес изменния в интерфесы.. .счас попробуем кой чо еще
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/BXH0Se4n вот что там счас...
<Sonsee> это ты к 3G-spot на андроиде коннектишься?
<markmx> что не так понять не могу, нокия не видит вайфая от ноута...
<markmx> нет это я ад-хок на убунте поднимаю =)
<Sonsee> на убунте - понятно, к чему коннектишься7
<markmx> задача - на ноуте убунта, сделать так чтобы ноут стал точкой(ад-хок) а уже нокией к этой точке буду коннектиться
<Sonsee> аа
<markmx> так вот... в интерфейсах просписал то что выдал пастебин, а о ентого поднимал через rc.local но он не срабатыал, только при ручном запуске срабатывал
<markmx> я помню что в 10.10 интерфесы крутил и стало все круто... но конфиг погиб седня ночью.. раза три =)))
<Sonsee> я вот наооборот не мог поднять сеть.. а нафига нокией коннектиться к ноуту? не проще ли напрямую? или у тебя адсл?
<Sonsee> *который не умеет wifi
<markmx> в смысле напрямую? проводками? нет.. .идея именно чтобы ноут стал точкой... тока блин забыл счас сморю на интерфейсы и помню что строк то было побольше
<Sonsee> http://www.prash-babu.com/2009/05/how-to-setup-wireless-adhoc-network-in.html
<Sonsee> вот тебе через гуи
<Sonsee> не, в смысле напрямую - в нокии настрой сеть к своему интернету и всё, нафиг тебе ad-hoc, вообще?
<markmx> емае то... ну надо именно так... нокия итак могет вылезать в нет через мегафон... тока прикольно то кода через ноут а там 10 мегабитный инет
<Sonsee> да ок, просто это головная боль заранее..
<Sonsee> проще роутер за 500р. купить, чем мучать эту бубунту ;)
<markmx> сделал по гую, нокия коннектиться хорошо, только инет на ней какой то странный, при пинге определяется айпи но пинг сам не идет, с чем могет быть связано?
<markmx> http://www.prash-babu.com/2009/05/how-to-setup-wireless-adhoc-network-in.html сделал как тут написано, толку мало
<User052[web]> Подскажи кто не спит
<User052[web]> Есть такие?
<User052[web]> не спяшие?
<shenmue> lf
<shenmue> да к соежелению
<User052[web]> Как обновить уббунту последнию?) подскажи плиз)
<User052[web]> а чего не спишь?))
<shenmue> хм
<shenmue> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<shenmue> интернет безлимитный?
<User052[web]> а то самый безлимитный из всех безлимитных)
<User052[web]> а где тут вообще в 11 версии нашупать панель управления не могу
<shenmue> незнаю
<shenmue> у меня не 11
<User052[web]> ну всё равно спасибо за содействие
<User052[web]> удалил дурак кубунту
<User052[web]> поставил убунту 11ю
<User052[web]> ни чё ни понимаю)
<User052[web]> как консоль даже пустить не знаю)
<shenmue> кнтрл+альт+t
<User052[web]> о кул)
<User052[web]> спасиб)
<shenmue> выйду на сек
<shenmue> в 11 есть и обычный гном
<User052[web]> при загрузки менять?))
<User052[web]> ща поглядим оболочку)
<shenmue> в гдм
<User052[web]> а я всё нашел что мне нужно было
<User052[web]> но за активное участие в моей деятельности огромная благадарность
<shenmue> незачто
<Metallikus> Привет полуночникам :)
<shenmue> ку
<shenmue> что сломал?
<Metallikus> Что сломал то не нужно оказалось))
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-1.png куда? ◯_◯
<Metallikus> В терминал, мб?
<Metallikus> 322504
<Metallikus> sudo 322504
<shenmue> нашел
<shenmue> над кнопочкой ОК область белая
<shenmue> хотя там все белое =) короче туда и вводить
<Metallikus> Полюбому сайт под IE заточен :-D
<shenmue> а гаджим хороший клиент
<shenmue> псю не ставлю из за того что кутешные библы тащит
<Metallikus> "GPU Temperature: 31.50 Celsius" хехе, не зря я к ней кулер нитками прикрутил - было 82 8-)
<shenmue> у меня 33 среднее
<Metallikus> Мб, терь и компиз без артефактов работать будет?
<shenmue> уже шесть лет
<shenmue> ати?
<Metallikus> Ати :-(
<Metallikus> Причём MSI
<shenmue> бугогашеньки =)
<Metallikus> Зато стоит 1К примерно
<shenmue> у меня бесплатно
<shenmue> нвиха
<Metallikus> Брал nvidia gt200, тоже без кулера - сгорела через 2 недели
<shenmue> пассивка?
<Metallikus> Угу
<Metallikus> Причём, чтобы поменять видяху, пришлось всю мать с бп и дисками тащить
<Metallikus> Мне упорно предлагали переустановить винду
<shenmue> сгорела не на винде случаем?
<Metallikus> Всего за каких-то 1,5К
<shenmue> года два назад?
<Metallikus> shenmue, это ты чтоль был?
<shenmue> тогда у нвидии еще дрова косячные выпустились. отрубали датчик слежения за температурой.
<shenmue> и тысячи недовольных понесли свои нвидия в ремонт
<Metallikus> Во-во
<Metallikus> А им в ответ "У тя наверно винда слетела, давай переустановлю и всё заработает. Всего за 1,5К, чего уж там..."
<shenmue> можешь в сети поискать =) самые первые пострадавшие это бета тестеры старкрафта два =) они все на близзард и на игру грешили
<shenmue> бага тока на винде была
<Metallikus> А вот прикрути я к ней кулер нитками - была бы жива
<Metallikus> И компиз робил бы без артефактов ща
<shenmue> пассиву не верь
<Metallikus> Главное, в инете все видяхи gt200 на фотках были с кулером
<Metallikus> Но это не пгт-way
<shenmue> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/draiveri_nvidia_196_75_otkrivaut_otopitelnii_sezon/
<shenmue> не не твой случай =)
<Metallikus> Не, таже фигня, при компизе всё в артефактах...
<Metallikus> Ну и хрен с ним. Зато без компиза курсор меняется...
<shenmue> курсор сам меняй
<shenmue> а для ати полно лечилок артефактов
<Metallikus> Угу, правкой трёх конфигов
<Metallikus> И всёрно кое-где проскакивает тот курсор, что был до установки компиза
<shenmue> можно и пяти. смотря на параметр удачу в гугле
<shenmue> sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme
<Metallikus> sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme первым делом пробовал - нифига
<Metallikus> Только правка конфигов заменила курсор в 90% окон
<Metallikus> А без компиза прям красота
<shenmue> у меня сразу работает
<shenmue> тебе может ребут иксов
<Metallikus> А то я не перезапускал
<shenmue> а то я как будто знал
<Metallikus> Хотя как ща - хз, мож и при компизе курсор меняется, мож и тот чит-код помогает...
<shenmue> что то на жабре убунту вообще пипец
<shenmue> в прошлом году два дня провисел ждал пока голос дадут
<shenmue> щас там вообще ливию обсуждают и политику
<Metallikus> Надо тоже эту асечку поставить, кста
<shenmue> гаджим?
<Metallikus> Mcabber
<sharikoff> Трям
<Metallikus> Ку
<shenmue> ку
<Metallikus> Какой аудио-плеер меньше всего памяти занимает?
<shenmue> консольный
<shenmue> или как то exalie какой то такой
<shenmue> это уже гуишный
<Metallikus> xmms2 + xmms2tray чем не гуи?)
<Metallikus> Ещё в контекстное меню наутилуса пихнуть "xmms2 radd" для папок и больше ничё не надо
<shenmue> вот зачем ты тогда спрашивал?
<The_MEk> всем прива
<shenmue> ку
<Abbattar> ребят, скажите Гвиберу есть замена, а то мой камень расплавится?
<shenmue> а что делает гвиббер?
<shenmue> аля твиттеров полно
<Abbattar> не только твит, для Иденти-ка нужно
<Follower> поставил плагин скайп (pidgin-skype и  pidgin-skype-gdm) - пишу контакту в пиджин - ответ приходит только в скайп - так и должно быть?
<shenmue> Иденти-ка это что?
<Abbattar> тотже твит
<Abbattar> только под него Гвибер работает
<shenmue> ☆
<shenmue> видно?
<The_MEk> жвёждочку?
<shenmue> ага
<The_MEk> неа, не виднл
<The_MEk> ))
<shenmue> блин
<The_MEk> такую, пятиконечную?
<shenmue> ми в печале
<shenmue> да да!!! =)
<The_MEk> почти как на ёлке?
<shenmue> ага
<The_MEk> не, не видно
<shenmue> =(
<The_MEk> ))))
<Abbattar> никакой звезды нэт!
<The_MEk> :-D
<sharikoff> 
<shenmue> http://www.tz09a-wvs.de/assets/images/LED_SEX.jpg ы
<The_MEk> :-D
<shenmue> не забанюнть надеюсь
<Abbattar> тётки голопопые?
<Metallikus> Как в bash-скрипте %D0%BC%D1%83%D0%B7%D1%8B%D0%BA%D0%B0 в буковки перевести? Или как заставить пункт меню наутилуса, созданный через nautilus-action-configuration русские буковки передавать?
<shenmue> мм...
<shenmue> у тебя файл в неправильной кодировке?
<Metallikus> utf8 всё, вроде
<Metallikus> Токчто всё переименовал через наутилус
<shenmue> тогда я не понял что ты хочешь сделать
<Metallikus> И пробелы не передаёт :(
<Metallikus> Тож кодирует
<Metallikus> Хочу xmmsом2 управлять через контекстное меню наутилуса
<Metallikus> Получается только при отсутствии нелатинских буков в пути
<Dizmont> Всем привет, проверка кодировки. всё читабельно ?
<sharikoff> угу
<shenmue> нет
<Metallikus> ??? ????? ??? ??????
<Dizmont> kakoi port lutshe ispolzovat ?
<sharikoff> Dizmont: да все норм было
<shenmue> Dizmont да все в порядке (=
<Dizmont> а ну, ок тогда
<sharikoff> а за транслит тут банят =)
<Dizmont> буду имет ьввиду )
<shenmue> mozg panic учеловека =)
<Abbattar> what does he mean chitabel'no?
<Metallikus> А никак в контекстном меню наутилуса автоматически сгенерированные пункты из "Open with> >" не перенести?
<vladgobelen> Abbattar: Ability to read
<Abbattar> аааа понятно)
<vladgobelen> угу
<Dizmont> с чем может быть связано? поставил убунту 11.04 на отформатированый вчистую жоский. Боковая понель (левая) отображается пустаю, нет иконок программ в 3д режиме убунты
<Dizmont> в класическом всёнормально
<Dizmont> клава плохо пропичатывает =(
<Abbattar> а панель сама есть?
<Dizmont> угу она какбы пустая. Но при наведени курсора видно что там есть ярлыки, просто не отображаются.
<Dizmont> и после установки стандартного пакета nvidia всё жутко мегает. Под безопасным удалил его, поставил нерекомендуемый, мегать перестало, но вот такая фигня с понелью.
<Dizmont> было ли раньше так хз, сидел под класическим режимом
<Abbattar> настройки панели смотрел?
<Dizmont> хз, как, панелька то не отображется
<Dizmont> я не очень опытный убунтовец
<Abbattar> правая кнопь мыши >> свойства
<Dizmont> хотя на данный момент это не такая приоритетная задача. Как получить удалённый доступ к рабочему столу из среды винды?
<Abbattar> никак из винды, только если убунта в виртуалке, но чёт я тебя не пойму, диск чистый был или с виндой?
<Dizmont> чистый
<Dizmont> просто 2 компа под столом, винда 7ка, и убунта
<Dizmont> локалку настроил, инет раскинул. Вот думаю как из винды к радочему столу подлючатся
<boris_t> ssh сканает?
<boris_t> или обязательно графика нужна
<Dizmont> обязательно
<vladgobelen> vnc rdp teamviewer ssh
<Dizmont> платная ?
<vladgobelen> это четыре разные вещи.. одна полу-бесплатная
<Dizmont> под убунтой целисообрадно ставить веб сервер ? или это бред ? (не профисиональный, для хостования пары сайтов)
<boris_t> нахрен тебе графа если на убунту веб сервер ставить собираешся?
<sharikoff> Dizmont: его на чем хошь непроффесиональный можно сделать
<sharikoff> но на убунту я б не стал
<sharikoff> хотя можно
<Dizmont> привык к визуализации с виндовых серверов
<sharikoff> скажем так. можно но не нужно
<Dizmont> в чём может быть подвох ?
<sharikoff> деб, фря, цент.. но не убунту с безумными майнтейнерами
<boris_t> отвыкай, полхая привычка
<sharikoff> они че то там решат и будет у тебя вебсервер хранить настройки не в apache2.conf
<sharikoff> а например  web.conf при следующем обновлениии
<sharikoff> сыро все скажем так.. и нестабильно
<sharikoff> для дома пойдет
<Dizmont> это для школы, там ограничения по лицензиям.
<sharikoff> ?
<sharikoff> какие?
<Dizmont> можно ставить либо ХР, либо ВИн 7, или убунту
<Dizmont> как бесплатный софт
<boris_t> какая посещаемость сайтов планируется и характеристики сервера
<sharikoff> кто сказал?
<sharikoff> Dizmont: ты знаешь пакет первая помощь?
<sharikoff> для школ
<sharikoff> там между прочим альт
<Dizmont> у нас нет
<sharikoff> и кто те накапал про лицензии
<sharikoff> плюнь тому в рожу
<Dizmont> у нас в нём убунта для образавательных учереждений
<sharikoff> версия?
<sharikoff> не убунты а пакета первая помошь?
<sharikoff> я сам лично ездил ставил по школам
<sharikoff> там альт
<Dizmont> Edubuntu
<sharikoff> и никто не запрещал ставить убунту
<sharikoff> или что хочешь
<sharikoff> лицензия есть
<sharikoff> сертификатов фстэк не надо
<sharikoff> ставь -нехочу
<sharikoff> хп и семера да
<novns> заразы, у трукрипта меню есть только с глобальным меню на панели
<sharikoff> только те ставишь что из пакета
<novns> всё сломали, до чего дотянулись
<sharikoff> там еще 1 с фотошоп помоему.. и всякая вобщем фигня
<sharikoff> в школе как в армии
<sharikoff> все должно быть паралельно и перпендикулярно
<sharikoff> и даже если насрано то в шахматном порядке
<sharikoff> поставил везде убунту -все однообразно
<sharikoff> все довольны
<sharikoff> лицензии есть
<Dizmont> ну вот я и думаю сервер на убунту поставить
<sharikoff> ну если нравится
<Dizmont> от школьеого сайта впринцепе неочень много нагрузги
<sharikoff> и знаешь
<sharikoff> его
<sharikoff> то почему нет
<Dizmont> эт едисвеено чт оя юзал кроме винды)
<sharikoff> но я бы (это мое глубокое имхо) не стал бы
<sharikoff> ибо я думаю
<sharikoff> думаю я.. что там все сыро коряво и убого
<sharikoff> это я так думаю =)
 * sharikoff не хочет очередного холивара
<MarconM> Oi mininada
<Dizmont> =))
<MarconM> tudo bem com voces
<MarconM> \\o
<MarconM> alguem pode me ajudar
<MarconM> ???
<sharikoff> @voice  MarconM
<sharikoff> skai q
<MarconM> giano_:
<MarconM> sharikoff:  russian, or brazilian ?
<sharikoff> Что можно ожидать от оси делающей упор на внешний вид а не на фарш
<sharikoff> Ru or eng
<MarconM> sharikoff: eng ? no
<Abbattar> то что фарш появится после
<skai> sharikoff: ку
<skai> @kban --user MarconM chao
<sharikoff> Abbattar: после чего?
<sharikoff> переворотили все общепринятые стандарты на свой лад
<sharikoff> есть документы определяющие структуры каталогов и файлов в дистрах
<sharikoff> это как микрософт стало
<sharikoff> закон не писан
<vladgobelen> всегда есть выбор
<sharikoff> хотя можно предположить что это делается ради юзерфренли
<sharikoff> тогда как бы простительно
<sharikoff> но не мое
<skai> sharikoff: эмммм.и что же они за структуру переворотили то?
<sharikoff> ну есть.. неохота углубляться но есть
<vladgobelen> sharikoff: юзерфрэндли это миф.. и как можно нарушать стандарты ради мифа?
<sharikoff> и искать сейчас не охота
<vladgobelen> sharikoff: Типа всем будет удобно, если они не найдут настройки там, где они должны быть?
<sharikoff> vladgobelen: однако оно есть
<sharikoff> тебе удобна юнити?
<vladgobelen> не пользовался
<sharikoff> а она есть
<vladgobelen> так много чего есть.. Но кто сказало что оно удобно
<sharikoff> вот и я о том же
<sharikoff> я всегда перегружал иксы ктрл альт бекспейс
<sharikoff> в убунте так не получится
<sharikoff> отключал иксы командой init 3
<sharikoff> в убунте не канает
<sharikoff> искал настройки апача в httpd.conf - в убунте apache2.conf
<vladgobelen> Это коммерция.. Чем больше сломаешь, тем хуже будет конкурентам.
<sharikoff> изменял уровень запуска в файле inittab -в убунте его просто нет
<sharikoff> я понимаю что там изменились скрипты запуска оси -но кто спросил меня и почему нет обратной совместимости
<sharikoff> все решено за меня вобщем
<vladgobelen> Именно)
<sharikoff> предположим я решил поставить веб сервер
<sharikoff> и тут кто то решил что то
<vladgobelen> sharikoff: Но даже если вас съели, есть как минимум два выхода..
<sharikoff> и чо мне делать?
<vladgobelen> Ставь другую ось или привыкай.
<sharikoff> я уже привык
<sharikoff> уже
<sharikoff> снова привыкать?
<skai> sharikoff: так.вот скажи мне, почему же я перегружать иксы на цтрл+фльт+бекспейс могу в убунте?
<sharikoff> потому что включил такую фишку
<skai> и да.скрипты меняют везде во всех дистрах
<sharikoff> которая по дефолту отключена
<vladgobelen> sharikoff: ничего.. привычки это тоже миф.. переучиваешься быстро
<skai> инициализацию со старых тормозовещей переводят на новинки
<skai> таж федора и за ней редхат тоже перейдет
<sharikoff> может быть..
<vladgobelen> Федора это тесты тесты тесты. Никакой реальной работы. А шапка вообще на hal сидит еще.
<skai> я понимаю для труповодов все, что не как во фряхе - уже пугающе, но ить не все жевыкапывают трупы и насилуют их
<skai> федора это тесты тесты тесты для шапки
<sharikoff> и  только убунту на острие отаке
<skai> оттестят - выпилят хал
<sharikoff> =)
<vladgobelen> Вот и убунту пошла по пути федоры.. Одни тесты..
<skai> не.федорина кора тож на остри
<sharikoff> мне надо работать
<skai> гном 3 они запилили себе
<sharikoff> а не тестить
<sharikoff> на людях
<sharikoff> =)
<vladgobelen> sharikoff: Тогда тебе не подходит федора и убунту
<skai> sharikoff: надо работать - лтс для таких как ты придумали
<skai> sharikoff: демьян есть
<sharikoff> мне подходит цент деб и фря
<sharikoff> я на них все и делаю
<vladgobelen> Так кто мешает их юзать?
<sharikoff> и не ссу что ч утра обновившись все упадет
<sharikoff> *с утра
<vladgobelen> Ну, убунту тоже полезна..
<vladgobelen> 30 миллионов тестеров.. Главное чтобы не доломали до полной несовместимости с другими дистрибутивами..
<sharikoff> ну да
<sharikoff> на вас тестят
<sharikoff> потом продают наработки
<vladgobelen> sharikoff: На них ;)
<vladgobelen> Блин, хочу юнити посмотреть
<skai> sharikoff: хммм...чтож у меня то ни от одной обновы ничего не обрушилось ни разу?
<sharikoff> каждый раз с ужасом открывать чейнджлог
<sharikoff> skai: если б так было тут бы не сидел народ
<vladgobelen> skai: Либо ты врешь, либо тебе жутко повезло.
<sharikoff> и форум был бы из 2 страниц включая главную
<skai> sharikoff: давай убеди меня, что этот же народ на той же фряхе или дебиане не ссал бы от обнов:) ты видел, что тут за хомячки сидят?
<skai> sharikoff: им пофиг какой дистр.они будут плакать везде
<sharikoff> но они плачут от убунты
<sharikoff> =)
<vladgobelen> skai: Все именно так - дистрибутивная система убога и устарела. И на том же дебиане проблемы с обновлениями.
<vladgobelen> Потому они ввели рр, хоть и частично
<skai> sharikoff: дык ты им фряху покажи.они вообще на жопе волосы от ужаса этого трупного окоченения вырывать начнут
<sharikoff> skai: такие люди думают что фря страшна и дика
<boris_t> пускай на винде тогда сидят если разбираться в ситеме не желают
<sharikoff> на самом деле она гибка  удобна и проста
<sharikoff> не реклама! мое имхо ! =)
<vladgobelen> sharikoff: вот только не нужна и рип, а так да..
<sharikoff> vladgobelen: она еще вас всех переживет =)
<sharikoff> включаяя убунту
<vladgobelen> Она уже не пережила
<sharikoff> да ну
<vladgobelen> Она, я извиняюсь, просрала даже веб-сервера..
<vladgobelen> Посмотри статистику..
<sharikoff> щас просто их лепят на линуксе из за нгинкса
<sharikoff> но допилят его и на фре
<skai> sharikoff: ну так.она мертва.второй ра не умрет.а зомби и не таких переживают:)
<sharikoff> и тогда посмотрим
<vladgobelen> Потому что динамика развития другая..
<vladgobelen> она просто не может с ним конкурировать.. Как та же винда
<vladgobelen> Но у винды хоть мощный пиар есть
<sharikoff> посмотрите на простоту и логичность фревых файрволов.. и на вырвиглазность ипитаблесов
<sharikoff> на гибкость настройки стека..
<sharikoff> на читаемость конфигов
<vladgobelen> sharikoff: на нерабочий софт
<sharikoff> это где он нерабочий?
<sharikoff> на тестовой убунте?
<sharikoff> может и так..
<vladgobelen> про тестовое я и не говорю.. я про фряху ту же
<sharikoff> или на монструозном ядре линукса?
<vladgobelen> ядро конфигурируется так, как тебе нужно
<sharikoff> которое уже сейчас весит сколько?
<vladgobelen> 2мб
<sharikoff> в исходниках?
<vladgobelen> а что?
<sharikoff> да ну..
<sharikoff> не смеши меня
<vladgobelen> ну да.. скомпиленное 2мб
<sharikoff> когда я качал было 60 метров
<sharikoff> в исходниках
<vladgobelen>  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/905.png ну ладно ладно - 2,6
<boris_t> модули ядра прибавь сюды
<vladgobelen> Да, в ядре очень много параметров и возможностей. Но тебе же они все не нужны? Кто мешает отключить?
<boris_t> или без дров работает все?
<vladgobelen> а тебе нужны драва на все 100500 устройств? Или у тебя всего 5-6 их?
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/preview/180564/1090636e
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> 71.3  метра
<sharikoff> убицца
<vladgobelen> Естественно. Возможностей море. Но спрошу еще раз - кто заставляет все это держать у себя в с системе?
<boris_t> ни кто не заставлет, на на десктопе оно мне надо, мож я завтра какой-н девайс куплю а он работать не буде, из-за того что я из ядра поддержку убрал, и опять пол часа пересобирать ядро?
<vladgobelen> ты каждый день покупаешь новые железки?
<boris_t> нет
<vladgobelen> ну вот
<vladgobelen> пол часа это не так много
<sharikoff> скачать отконфигурить скомпилить ядро, модули и установить
<vladgobelen> а что там его конфигурить..
<vladgobelen> в нормальных дистрибутивах это все далается одной командой
<vladgobelen> sharikoff: А уж добавить одну железку в уже готовый конфиг - что может быть проще?
<sharikoff> так у вас же как у билли
<sharikoff> все про запас в ядре
<sharikoff> все дрова включая на космическую станцию мир
<vladgobelen> не у нас, а у них..
<vladgobelen> ЦА у убунту такая, приходится включать.
<vladgobelen> Но у них тоже вроде есть нормальные утилиты. Точно не помню.. Что-то вроде дпкг-кернел или вроде того.
<sharikoff> во всей фре 80 штук строк кода
<sharikoff> столько сколько в ядре линукс
<skai> sharikoff: и ничего не умеет
<vladgobelen> и возможностей ноль
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> ха ха
<vladgobelen> Запусти в той же фре цивилизацию пятую
<sharikoff> да нахрен мне там цивилизация
<sharikoff> мне работать надо
<vladgobelen> Это тебе не нужна. А мне нужна.
<sharikoff> а не кубики крутить =)
<vladgobelen> А кому то и кубики нужны
<vladgobelen> все дело в возможностях - в линуксе они есть
<sharikoff> убунту -не линукс
<vladgobelen> Из линукса фрю можно сделать по размерам. А можно и меньше..
<vladgobelen> А вот из фри линукс уже не сделаешь
<sharikoff> а зачем?
<vladgobelen> sharikoff: даже андроид линукс
<sharikoff> там все работает и всего хватает
<vladgobelen> sharikoff: цивилизации 5 там нету
<sharikoff> vladgobelen: еще одно кривое поделие
<boris_t> во фре есть эмуляция линукса использует rpmки федоры кстати
<sharikoff> vladgobelen: она там не нужна
<sharikoff> boris_t: +1 =))
<vladgobelen> Это тебе не нужна, а мне нужна
<vladgobelen> boris_t: Я в курсе. Но выгоды от этого не вижу. Зачем эмулировать то, что и так работает?
<sharikoff> в линуксе есть убогое неповоротливое ядро 73 метровое в котором ошибок больше чем во всей фре
<Dizmont> в какой каталог устанавлива.тся программы в у,унте &
<vladgobelen> sharikoff: 4.2
<sharikoff> 73 метра в исходниках
<vladgobelen> Dizmont: размазываются равномерным слоем по всей системе
<sharikoff> не спорь со мной  я только что глянул
<vladgobelen> sharikoff: это лишь возможности, которых нет в той же фряхе
<sharikoff> это ядро
<sharikoff> которое надо скачать чтоб поставить
<vladgobelen> sharikoff: не тупи, это все отключается
<vladgobelen> А вот во фряхе этого нет и уже не подключишь.
<vladgobelen> как бы ты не качал
<sharikoff> поверь подключишь
<sharikoff> одной строчкой в конфиге
<Dizmont> тогда как до,авить программу в автозагрузку?
<vladgobelen> sharikoff: А нету таких строчек
<sharikoff> есть =)
<sharikoff> да и зачем обьяснять если ты не юзал
<sharikoff> а я юзал линь
<skai> @voice sharikoff vladgobelen
<skai> sharikoff: vladgobelen у вас тут челвоек помощи просит
<skai> отвлеклись на минуту.помогли.и дальше шалить
<sharikoff> начниая с RH 7.2
<vladgobelen> Dizmont: man cron
<boris_t> ~./config/autostart
<boris_t> для автозагрузки
<skai> vladgobelen: жестоко
<sharikoff> Dizmont: засунь в /etc/rc.local
<skai> Dizmont: забудь про этих троллей
<vladgobelen> Dizmont: в кде еще есть вот такое http://enotstvo.selfip.org/906.png
<skai> Dizmont: система-параметрызапускаемые приложения
<vladgobelen> Dizmont: Должно быть и в гноме что-то подобное.
<skai> sharikoff: вот а ты про плачущих хомячков говорил.а сам то на них так жестоко :)
<sharikoff> а в крон тоже можно ..да.. типа @reboot * * * * * root /home/user/script.sh
<sharikoff> skai: ну..  вот так..
<skai> ладно.ну вас.пойду форсаж посмотрю, чтобы обосрать его в инете
<Dizmont> skai, я неё зашол какраз токи, но незнаю где искать саму программу каторую хочу в загрузку. Она у меня прост ов меню приложений висит
<ferrer3> Привет всем, почему-то в торрент клиенте Deluge не добавляется плагин (Total trafic), не знаю связано ли это с версией (
<vladgobelen> Dizmont: любую программу можно запустить из консоли.
<vladgobelen> Dizmont: Просто в крон пропиши команду запуска и все.
<vladgobelen> sharikoff: В ядре фри сколько строк кода?
<boris_t> да и во фре лицензия не ГНУтая, а бсд, на ней юридически легче коммерческие проекты делать, т.е. свой код можеш закрыть.
<vladgobelen> тоесть ты пишешь пишешь, а какой нибудь умник берет и закрывает себе
<vladgobelen> да, удобно.. *сарказм*
<shenmue> тест
<ubuntuhelp> shenmue, Ну понг, и что?
<shenmue> отлично вот что!!!
<shenmue> завидуй
<vladgobelen> А тут зен-ядро никто не юзал?
<shenmue> я
<vladgobelen> и как?
<shenmue> никак
<shenmue> разницы не заметил и снес
<vladgobelen> понятно..
<vladgobelen> значит ставлю
<shenmue> надо самому собирать чем лепить какие то нипонятные сборки
<vladgobelen> одно другому не мешает
<shenmue> ну это да. страшного ничего не будет
<vladgobelen> я всего изза трех параметров хочу попрогбовать.. BFS BFQ Reiser4 Compcache.. даже изза четырех
<shenmue> а под рейзер форматить не надо?
<shenmue> btrfs ждать надо
<vladgobelen> бтр гадость
<vladgobelen> и она уже в ядре
<shenmue> там что то кривое такое. не допиленное
<k4m454k> ;bdst tcnm&
<k4m454k> Живые есть?
<shenmue> ты не поверишь
<k4m454k> круто)))
<k4m454k> Я просто спросить хотел, что известно о Нижнем Новгороде? Там фест уже прошёл?
<shenmue> мне ничего если честно кроме того что есть такой город где то на планете больше не известно
<k4m454k> эх ты)
<Ragnareg> всем ку
<k4m454k> ку
<vovankrot> а че за фест должен был быть?
<k4m454k> А те что изветно про НН и тамощний фест?
<skai> k4m454k: инк и ленцтра седня приехали на фест
<k4m454k> ну Нижегородский ЛУГ устраивает. Инквизитор там
<skai> k4m454k: если быстро сядешь на поезд - успеешь еще:)
<k4m454k> о... ток сгодня?
<k4m454k> тоесть фест толькосегодня будет?
<skai> вроде да
<skai> 1 мая жеж
<k4m454k> аааа, тож туда хочу
<skai> дык.вперед на вокзал
<k4m454k> я в твери((
<k4m454k> на даче.
<skai> дык вперед на телепортатор:)
<k4m454k> эх, был бы....
<shenmue> собери
<shenmue> гентушники спасут
<k4m454k> Садисты))
<k4m454k> Ладно, пошёл я... а тотрачу не свой ГПРС трафик, ещё и в роуминге..
<vovankrot> lol
<shenmue> гг
<skai> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=30422
<shenmue> а проги шустрее будут?
<shenmue> или только компиляция?
<Ragnareg> кто ставил ubunut mini?
<Ragnareg> *ubuntu
<shenmue> net instal?
<Ragnareg> да
<san4o> Ragnareg: многие ставили ) в чем проблема то ?
<shenmue> ну я
<Ragnareg> хочу с опенбоксом поставить, хотел узнать как оно
<san4o> ставь, проблем не вижу
<shenmue> сеть подымишь в консоли?
<Ragnareg> да
<Ragnareg> это буз проблем
<yurau> Ragnareg: может лучше lubuntu?
<Ragnareg> без
<Ragnareg> а с чем она?
<yurau> lxde
<Ragnareg> не)
<shenmue> тогда ставишь аптитуд. в нем ставишь галочку не ставить рекомендуемые пакеты как зависимости.
<Ragnareg> мне бокс нравицо
<Ragnareg> ок
<shenmue> аптитудом режеш ксорг. ставь только нужное а весь ксорг.
<Ragnareg> попробую
<shenmue> дальше фигня.
<shenmue> а не весь* ксорг
<Ragnareg> я понял
<shenmue> я бы вирталбоксе потренировался бы
<shenmue> или прям там бы и собрал. просто нужно сразу знать что хочешь
<Ragnareg> да у меня две машины,ноут с стационарный
<san4o> aptitude install openbox оно и хорг должно заодно потянуть
<shenmue> нее... ксорг отдельно
<shenmue> если минимализм
<shenmue> ксорг вообще метапакет
<san4o> shenmue: разве зависимостями не потянет
<Ragnareg> понятно
<shenmue> в аптитуд зависимости отключаем
<shenmue> там 90% ставится рекомендыемых
<shenmue> потому что идут как зависимости. это по дефолту в апт в синаптике и в аптитуде
<san4o> ну хоть иксы и ВМ поставьте а потом отключайте ато наоптимизируете =)
<shenmue> да лучше на виртуалке
<Ragnareg> мне нравится то что оно мало ресурсов кушает
<Ragnareg> мне на ноут
<shenmue> да и запускается за секунду
<shenmue> хотя как наворотишь
<Ragnareg> угу
<san4o> Ragnareg: потом кроме тебя мало кто розчешлит как пользоватся
<ferrer3> Скажите, а в Гноме реализовано сглаживание для окон и куба? А то всё как-то топорно....
<Ragnareg> знаю )))
<Ragnareg> ferrer3: есть смазывание
<shenmue> мне опенбокс надоел быстро
<ferrer3> Ragnareg, как его установить? В компизе где-то?
<Ragnareg> почему
<shenmue> для гнома столько няшек каждый день выходит. соблазн победил
<Ragnareg> ferrer3: да в компизе
<Ragnareg> типо блюр
<ferrer3> Это, случаем, не *размытие* в настройка?
<Ragnareg> да
<Ragnareg> хоть что смажет
<buhack> )))
<buhack> няшек и вправду  много
<vladgobelen> ага.. не прошло и 2 лет, как это появилсь все в квин..
<skai> три
<skai> вроде ж кеды4 это 2008 год
<vladgobelen> а да, даже больше)
<vladgobelen> всего три года прошло.. а кажется - вечность
<ferrer3> Я чего-то не совсем понимаю, размытие окон - это прозрачность (как в винде)? Я включил - эффекта 0 (
<shenmue> тебе если прозрачный гном нужен то нужен модуль rgba
<ferrer3> мне не нужен, я просто не могу понять как это размытие работает - визуально вообще ничего не изменилось
<shenmue> настрой
<shenmue> если вообще в 11 работает на твоей видюхе
<skai> дык емеральд для таких вот фаперов придумали
<vladgobelen> так это.. можно и квин прикрутить)
<skai> ну эмеральд то - фича для компиза писалась.а квин - вообще чтото голимое
<vladgobelen> квин идеален
<skai> сферический баганоситель в вакууме?ну да.с этой стороны он идеален
<vladgobelen> собрано только полезное..
<vladgobelen> И нету 100500 ненужных свистелок компиза
<skai> дык.в компизе тож.если не ставить всякие паки экстраплагинов
<vladgobelen> Которыми кстати никто и не пользуется
<skai> а вот квин как был кучей г, так и остался
<qwe> объясните кто-нибудь как смотреть флеш без глюков ?
<vladgobelen> ну лучше пока ничего нет
<skai> vladgobelen: опенбокс.лучшее вм
<skai> qwe: перестань курить и не будут глюки
<vladgobelen> qwe: лучше всего качать ролик и смотреть плеером
<skai> !flash > qwe
<ubuntuhelp> qwe, please see my private message
<qwe> vladgobelen: оукей, а как насчёт потокового ?
<vladgobelen> skai: в нем можно сделать подсветку активных, не активных окон?
<vladgobelen> qwe: vlc
<skai> vladgobelen: ни разу не задумывался.бесполезная свистелко-перделка эти ваши подсветки
<vladgobelen> skai:  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/912.png очень удобная свистелка
<skai> и чем оно удобно?
<skai> по заголовку итак видно сразу, какие активные,а какие нет
<skai> смысл еще одной свистелкой доплнять не вижу
<nomicos> Всем привет.
<nomicos> Поставил 11.04. В общем, доволен, хотя каких-то особых отличий от 10.10 (кроме Unity, который у меня не запустился ввиду слабости компьютера) я не заметил. Пофиксили множество багов, режущих глаз (например, Индикатор раскладок)... Но есть одна не очень пÑ
<nikonorr> http://itmages.ru/image/view/180655/2693d7b7  напомнили вы мне про прозрачность , решил попробовать как раньше делать , и работает зараза! Юнити форева ))
<nomicos> nikonorr: Выглядит супер ^_^
<nikonorr> тема нужна темная чтобы это супер выглядело
<nikonorr> кофейная какая нибудь, а по дефолту ничего нет
<nomicos> nikonorr: Ну, я про саму Unity... Оформление значков, панели, подсветка активных приложений... А мне вот приходится этим Gnome'ом довольствоваться...
<nomicos> *подсветка значков активных приложений
<nikonorr> да я не знаю, у меня все работает, поэтому есть время все привести в порядок, крутить то нечего, так балуюсь
<nomicos> nikonorr: У меня после установки 11.04 какое-то с(т)ранное чувство было... Казалось, что это не убунта... а что-то другое... Даже не знаю почему.
<nikonorr> экстаз наверно
<ferrer3> В общем, я с размытием поэксперементировал, вообще ничего не работает...
<nomicos> Кстати, как там с русификацией? Нареканий особых нету?
<nikonorr> во, теперь колесиком с альтом прозрачнотсь регулируется . ну в общем с компизом помоему уже все работает как и в гноме
<nomicos> nikonorr: А сколько там все эти эффекты памяти кушают приблизительно?
<qwe> vladgobelen: а на ФФ какой аддон ставить ?
<qwe> vladgobelen: для VLC
<vladgobelen> qwe: Зачем для фф он?
<qwe> qwe: а как смотреть то ?
<qwe> например http://tv.a.ua/show/novyj_kanal/
<nikonorr> nomicos: опера 149 мб кушает, скайп 59,компиз 48,6 мб  вот в таком у меня порядке сейчас
<ferrer3> qwe а через браузер напрямую никак не посмотреть чтоли?
<qwe> ferrer3: лагает!
<nikonorr> всего сейчас задействовано 983 мб!!! вот такая вот зараза эта новая убунта)) ну тут еще плеер врублен, сайт с флешем  , короче почти метра нету из двух
<nomicos> nikonorr: Ну, на моих 512 МБ Ubuntu сразу выдала "У вас слишком древний комп. Юзайте Ubuntu Classic." :(
<ferrer3> у меня в опере тоже сначала лагало, я кэш увеличил, сейчас всё ллетает.
<shenmue> я кэш отрубил
<shenmue> нафига он нужен ни ясно
<nomicos> Можно ли создать на компьютере с 10.10 отдельный раздел / и впихнуть туда 11.04, при этом уменьшив размер раздела / с 10.10?
<nikonorr> поставил флешплеер новый и никаких плагинов никуда не добавлял, во всех браузерах , в том числе в опере флеш работает автоматом
<shenmue> nomicos общий свап и хомяк
<shenmue> и ставь рядом
<nomicos> shenmue: А размер / 10.10 (без повреждения данных) чем изменять? Gparted'ом или при установке?
<shenmue> чем хочешь
<zipfer> размер не изменишь
<shenmue> все я спать пошел
<nikonorr> а как же на демонстрацию? трудящихся?
<nomicos> Тогда /home уменьшу - во.
<User034[web]> привет
<User034[web]> всем
<nomicos> И ещё одно... Во время установки 11.04 я так и не смог вручную прописать точку монтирования windows-раздела. В выпадающем списке было только /dos и /windows, хотя там можно было копировать/вставлять текст. У меня у одного так, или это специальное ограничени
<shenmue> это бага установщика
<nomicos> То же самое и с остальными разделами - выпадающий список с /, /boot, /home...
<shenmue> все я сплю
<ferrer3> Размытие окон из компиза работает для всех тем?
<nomicos> shenmue: good night.
<nomicos> Пойду ставить 11.04 на более мощный комп (на мамкин)... Если шото накосячу - она меня убьёт x)
<zipfer> интересно я тут один кубунту юзаю)
<nomicos> zipfer: Я когда её юзал (на 512 МБ это ужас, конечно), но она мне не понравилась... я так и не смог сделать так, чтобы диск автоматически монтировался :(
<nomicos> *когда-то
<zipfer> а разве диски монтируются не в fstab?
<jham> :D
<rapidsp> kubuntu както лекко на 11.04 перелезла :)
<nomicos> zipfer: Хз, я не настолько разбираюсь в линуксах.
<zipfer> а в самой кде просто тыкаешь на нужный диск, и он автоматом монтируется
<rapidsp> даже сплеш сам собой починился
<jham> nomicos: не тронь мамкин комп!!
<nomicos> jham: Мама, это ты? O_o
<inky1> привет всем с инсталл феста в НИно
<ferrer3> nomicos а чего там сложного с автомонтированием? http://www.ubuntologia.ru/mount#fstab делай по инструкции.
<nomicos> ferrer3: Да я уж слез с Kubuntu... Убунта устраивает пока.
<zipfer> не, не нравится мне гном
<zipfer> я много раз пытался
<zipfer> особенно мне сейчас  нравится KDE+Bespin
<zipfer> оч красиво выглядит, и кстати ресурсов кушает не больше гнома
<nomicos> zipfer: Ну, мне он нравится... Xfce и LXDE почему-то не прижились, хотя не кушают много.
<nikonorr> я тоже хотел раз в жизни попробовать кубунту , и вернулся после того как в нм настройки инета сто раз не сохранились, а через pppoeconf только . А в убунте почему то такого не встречалось никогда
<nomicos> Пробовал ещё этот SliTaz с Openbox'ом (установщик 30 МБ весит, грех не попробовать)... Openbox понятный, простой, без лишних свистелочек и перделочек.
<zipfer> в принципе, мне все равно в какой среде сидеть и в каком дистрибе, я себя и в генте вполне не плохо чувствую)
<zipfer> но вот по функционалу, кде удобнее
<Vagab> удалил wine во вкладке приложений он остался! как его убрать от туда?!
<nomicos> nikonorr: А мне ну ОООЧЕНЬ нравился значок мобильника на нижней панельке ^.^
<zipfer> тоже самое копыто или крусадер или yakuake
<zipfer> пробовал я в гноме guake, это просто жесть)
<Vagab> удалил wine,но во вкладке приложений он остался! как его убрать от туда?!
<admin-skif-biz> Хрень какая-то. 11.04 ставиться не захотела. Накидала кучу ошибок, выдала красный экран и сдохла.. Второй релиз подряд
<zipfer> такое бывает)
<zipfer> у меня он вообще не ставится, впринципе, у меня просто сразу черный экран)))
<admin-skif-biz> Vagab, система-параметры-главное меню редактируй
<nomicos> Ну, я пошёл экспериментировать.
<zipfer> если бы каноникал не ставили свой тупой свободный драйвер, пока его хорошо не протестят, было бы замечательно
<Vagab> спасибо большое!
<Vagab> всех с празником перво мая!
<admin-skif-biz> мне что, до конца жизни теперь сидеть на 10.04
<admin-skif-biz> похоже, последний относительно стабильный релиз
<vladgobelen> последний относительно стабильный - 9.04
<admin-skif-biz> не, ну я понимаю, весенние версии менее шизанутые, чем осенние.. Но почему 11.04 стала исключением
<admin-skif-biz> причем CD и DVD выдают разный набор глюков.
<nomicos> vladgobelen: Я помню, когда впервые в жизни после запуска BIOS'а я увидел загрузочный экран НЕ-виндовса... Эх... правда, образ битый попался, я не смог установить. потом заказал 9.10 (инет лимитный был) и поставил параллельно с виндой... были ж времена...
<nikonorr> а я не застал 9х , первую поставил в бету 10.04 где то в марте 2010 года . Так что  я салага
<nikonorr> может быть поэтому ничего ни не глючит, я тонкостей не знаю как ее курочить
<nomicos> Блин, вот в чём прикол? :/ Загрузилось меню (ну, с LiveCD), я ничего не нажимал, и, соответственно, пошла загрузка LiveCD... splash-screen.... тупо фиолетовый скрин потом и всё... дисковод не жужжит, и тишина.... :(
<admin-skif-biz> nomicos, когда фиолетовый скрин с клавой и мышой внизу вылезет - нажми ентер
<admin-skif-biz> Хотя один хрен - не поможет
<nomicos> admin-skif-biz: Так тоже делал... все равно виснет после Try [...] without installation и Install [...] :(
<skai> http://bbb.aceler.ru/node/15
<skai> нука народ
<skai> все присоединились быстро
<admin-skif-biz> nomicos, у меня тоже. Но перед смертью успел ругнуться на невозможность присоединения СДрома
<nomicos> И как теперь быть?
<admin-skif-biz> я не знаю. Сижу на прежней версии
<admin-skif-biz> попробовался с DVD - тоже глюки, но позже вылезли
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: иииинк.почини видео.ить ен видно и не слышно нифига
<skai> ты что всю трансляцию сдримкиного трижи момеда ведешь?
<nikonorr> lm-sensors поставил, почему то температуру одного ядра только показывает.
<nikonorr>  а нет, двух, надо было повыше посмотреть ))
<MAP4yK> привет
<xoveax> На одном рабочем столе курсор такой, какой я установил. А на остальных дефолтный. У меня одного такая бага?
<skai> xoveax: да
<skai> sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme
<skai> xoveax: и все будет нормально
<nomicos> Хочу, чтобы Ubuntu была rolling-release системой. Чтобы всегда самое новое каждый день... А не ждать 6 месяцев, чтобы поставить новую версию [PRODUCT NAME HERE].
<sharikoff> http://nasedka.in/smile/index2.html
<nikonorr> http://ubuntu.onego.ru/articles/design/elementary-i-orta-v-11-04/  темы под юнити появляются.
<nikonorr> как то медленно , когда художники появятся
<skai> sharikoff: и что там?зачем мне серое окошко с уведомлением, что я флеш отрубил?
<sharikoff> а зачем ты его отрубил?
<nomicos> Под виртуалкой Unity тоже не встал :(
<nomicos> Сколько ему минимально надо, чтобы он запустился?
<nikonorr> http://ubuntu.onego.ru/articles/design/equinox-v-11-04/  а вот , ниче так смотрится и пичаль не вызывает
<skai> sharikoff: а анфига мне флеш левый?надо будет - разрешу:)
<skai> sharikoff: может мне еще и рекламу смотреть?
<User746[web]> здравствуйте!
<User746[web]> У меня возникла проблема. Вы поможите мне?
<boris_t> сначало напиши в чем проблема
<User746[web]> Я поставил 11.04 на нетбук и яркость экрана очень мала. Когда я повышаю до максимальной, она увеличивается, но экран все равно учень тусклый. При входе в винду ослепляет
<User746[web]> как исправить?
<nikonorr> http://itmages.ru/image/view/180757/f82099c9 вот эксперимент сделал, 5 дополнительных тем добавилось типа этой
<User746[web]> помогите!
<User746[web]> тут есть ктонибудь?
<Cache1> привет. что нужно исправить что бы при входе на сервер samba она не требовала пароль?
<boris_t> secure = share в smb.conf
<ferrer3> User746[web] у меня подобная проблема. Яркость на ноуте постоянно на максимуме и я не могу её изменить. Карта встроеная интеловская. Решить проблему не могу )
<Cache1> а если поставить user!?
<Cache1> у меня раньше пользователь подходил а теперь перестал
<Cache1> а вот для root подходит
<boris_t> если user, то авторизация по логину паролю будет
<diskin> User746[web], а какая модель нетбука?
<Cache1> а нужно дополнительно что либо прописывать?
<Cache1> по root авторизуется по другим пользователям нет
<karrotte> man smbclient ?
<Cache1> не пробовал
<Cache1> спасибо. посмотрю
<karrotte> с иксов или с консоли на самбу?
<Cache1> я хочу с виндовой тачки
<diskin> ferrer3, совет с http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742352 не пробовал?
<Cache1> до сервера самы добраться
<diskin> acpi_backlight=vendor
<karrotte> тогда надо на линухе запустить демонов smbd и nmbd
<User746[web]> diskin: asus eee pc t101mt
<karrotte> или если срочно-тупо подними ftp-сервер на линуксе
<User746[web]> с тачскрином
<karrotte> или поставь на вынь ssh-клиента и через него по scp-протоколу скопируй на линуху...
<diskin> User746[web], тоже погляди http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742352 (acpi_backlight=vendor)
<karrotte> mindterm - хороший шведский ssh-клиент под вынь на java
<User746[web]> diskin: и это поможет?
<diskin> User746[web], возможно
<diskin> можно по идее  не добавлять в конфиг, а при гагрузке в меню grub нажать e и дописать этот параметр, но это надо уметь тоже
<diskin> *загрузке
<User746[web]> diskin: там написано редактить 2 строчки, как это сделать?
<Cache1> на двух машинах одинаковый конфиг самбы. один пускает по паролю. другой нет
<diskin> User746[web], sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<User746[web]> можно поподробнее?
<diskin> это команда - набирай в терминале
<Cache1> на том который не пускает задан пароль для root
<diskin> редактор с правами суперползователя
<Cache1> больше разницы никакой найти не могу
<boris_t> проверяй логины пароли
<User746[web]> я знаю, а где vendor че писать?
<User746[web]> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor" GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=Linux"
<User746[web]> что с этим делать??
<diskin> vendor так и оставь как есть
<diskin> не надо слово vendor менять ни на что
<diskin> и потом sudo update-grub не забудь
<karrotte> в чем сама задача? просто передать по самбе файлы на линукс-сервер?
<karrotte> если 1-разовая-проще и быстрее ssh-клиентом, иначе - подымать самба-сервер...
<User746[web]> щас попробую с флехи без установки
<karrotte> может тебе вообще проще по bluetooth передать ))
<mourat> Всем приветы
<Mourat> Приветы
<Mourat> Moi soobsheniya na russkom vidno?
<boris_t> да
<Mourat> гуд
<Mourat> Хотел спросить у народа. О новой панели Unity. Ее возможно переместить вниз экрана? Пытался гуглить вопрос, установил утилиту, для управления этой панелью, в ней много настроек для управления ее появлением, но о перемещении панели   ничего там не нашел
<diskin> Mourat, это невозможно
<diskin> http://askubuntu.com/questions/33605/can-i-move-the-unity-launcher-to-the-bottom-of-the-screen-like-windows-7
<diskin> you CANT. And, so far, no plans to change that.
<nikonorr> я нашел в менюшке нормал лефт райт даун, думал к панели относится, оказалось дисплей ориентейшн. Это весь рабочий стол поворачивается вместе с панелькой. Так что НИКАК
<User943[web]> Всем доброго времени суток!
<Mourat> ах как жаль.. на кой черт не доработаную панель насильно впарили
<Clay1> кто нибудь работал плотно со связкой raid+lvm?ъ
<User943[web]> Народ, помогите пожалуйста, поставил убунту только вот буквально три дня назад, раньше не пользовался, но щас ужасно понравилась. Но теперь есть пару вопросов: у меня версия 10,4 для нетбука, но я читал что уже вышла 11,4, так вот скажите пож
<Clay1> блин- что никто бунту на серверах не держит?
<nikonorr> кароче склифософский
<boris_t> я нет, ток фря
<Mourat> Еще тогда вопрос )  Не могу поменять яркость экрана. Она максимальная. нажимаю Fn+F5/F6 появляется индикатор яркости, показывает, что яркомть меняется, но на самом деле ничего не меняется. Карта от Nvidia
<Clay1> короче- проблема, есть raid5, он будет расширяться со временем, как проще и безопаснее сделать на нем разделы? а то создание разделов больше 2 терр, требует танцев с бубном
<diskin> Mourat, совет с http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742352 не пробовал?
<diskin> я тут всем его советую
<diskin> еще никто не ответл, помогло или нет :)
<Clay1> diskin: может и мне посоветуешь? :)
<diskin> User943[web], не трогай 10.04!
<nikonorr> яркость на ноутах похоже самая популярная тема . с незапамятных времен и не родят решение , стыд и срам
<diskin> Clay1, :)
<vladgobelen> nikonorr: помню на ровере все идеально работало
<Clay1> блин... ну что- больше никто с raid5 не работал? :(
<User943[web]> <diskin>, не понятно)
<diskin> User943[web], что непонятно? советую оставаться на 10.04, ну хотя бы с разу переходить на 11.04
<nikonorr> User943[web]: не слушай, 11.04 няшная , тебе тут любой скажет
<nikonorr> ))
<Mourat> diskin, перезагрузка требуется?
<User943[web]> <nikonorr>  дело в том, что вот у меня и есть вопрос: есть ли смысл переходить на 11,04, но нужна нетбук версия, которую я нарыть никак не могу + есть ли возможность переустановки без потери данных?
<diskin> Mourat, конечно. после update-grub
<Mourat> в общем, спасибо. щас перезагружусь, проверю
<diskin> User943[web], возможность переустановки без потери данных - есть, особенно, если /home был в отдельном разделе, что врядли
<User943[web]> <nikonorr> этих же модификаций дохрена, запутался уже:(
<nikonorr> не , я советовать не буду. смотри сам. Если на гноме останешься то не стоит, а если хочешь оценить красотку юнити - то у тебя выхода нет
<diskin> User943[web], а что не устраивает на 10.04? :)
<tW1N> всем здравствуйте!
<User943[web]>  <diskin>  я под систему выделил отдельный диск.. да впринципе все устраивает, но раз вышло обновление, значит оно чем-то лучше предыдущего!
<tW1N> подскажите как в юнити вообще настраивать? ну например значки в главном меню под себя сделать?
<nikonorr> а если через день, то ставь 11.04 и тыкай при входу туда суда туда суда
<User943[web]> тоже другая дилема - не будет ли лагать комп на версии юнити
<User943[web]> 11,04
<diskin> Mourat, ну как?
<Mourat> diskin, не сработало. даже индикатор отвалился. Откатил обратно. Нешел совет на хабре http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/19596/  щас буду разбираться как его применить
<diskin> Mourat, ага, интересно, напиши потом. я отваливаюсь в away//
<nikonorr> User943[web]: смотри какая радость , о чем ты спрашиваешь! http://itmages.ru/image/view/180778/4a1f19d6
<nikonorr> чудное чудо
<skai> nikonorr: вырвиглазный ужас.а обоиной делись
<User943[web]>  <nikonorr> хех, да, красивая, определенно, щас с флехи подгружу, посмотрю как будет на компе смотриться
<nikonorr> а я че виноват , других тем еще нет, это эксперимент!!!!!
<nikonorr> мне просто амбиансе надоела , а остальные там вобще умора какая то
<Mourat> Если не вернусь, значит у меня не получилось )
<nikonorr> http://itmages.ru/image/view/180779/e8f2113e  вот обоина
<nikonorr> это дорога в сколково после разлива
<User943[web]> nikonorr, у меня вот такое вот: http://i.piccy.info/i5/80/50/1445080/Snymok.jpg :)
<nikonorr> ну а че, круто, только весна уже
<User943[web]> ну знаешь ли, по твоей обоина тоже не оч весну видно :))
<nikonorr> такае фиговая весна
<User943[web]> скорее осень)
<chemodan71> Добрый день! Обновил Firefox до 4.0.1, а русский в нём не работает. Подскажите пожалуйста, как сделать его на русском? Ubuntu 10.04.
<User943[web]> а можно ж с помощью флешки просто подгрузить убунту и посмотреть какая она, без установки?
<User943[web]> короче скоро подгружусь)
<nomicos> I love 11.04 ^_^ Установил Unity 2D, из-под неё установил дрова для видеокарты, теперь смог запустить Unity. Особых претензий нету, окромя: Как запустить две копии Firefox через лаунчер?
<boris_t> ctrl-n - новое окно
<nikonorr> а че так, там вроде бы можно на метасити переключиться , делать что надо , потом на компиз опять
<nomicos> А по-другому никак? (ибо когда один FF открыт, кнопка не кликабельна)
<nikonorr> средней кнопкой на ту же тычешь и второй и третий копия вылезут приложения
<Mourat> У кого ноутбук Sony Vaio? Как решили проблему с яркостью?
<nomicos> При отключении Desktop Wall CCSM начинает ругаться на то, что его требует Ubuntu Unity Plugin. Можно ли как-то оставить Unity Plugin, но в то же время юзать Desktop Cube вместо Desktop Wall?
<nikonorr> кто с кубом пытался работать в юнити, в итоге уже вернулись на гнома классик
<nikonorr> Win+S  местный куб
<skai> nikonorr: ну что ыт ему наврал.на омгубунту есть ман, как куб вернуть.спецом для хомячков
<nikonorr> да есть, а че  его на гугле забанили?
<nomicos> Каким образом добавить приложение на лаунчер?
<User966[web]> короче решил пока-что остаться на 10.4..
<nikonorr> я еще где то видел не куб, а изогнутые по кругу окна , полусфера
<nomicos> Включаю в CCSM одно — пропадает другое... Забавно.
<nikonorr> чего ж ты там включаешь, я уже вернул все что было на 10.10 , всякие дополнительные анимации, сгорающие окна, улетающие на аэроплане браузеры, дождь, поджигательство экрана с клавы, вязкость окошек, прозрачность, просто уже не знаю чего еще лепить))
<nikonorr> даже вырвиглазную тему поставил, а чтобы была
<nikonorr> куб не стал я делать, показалось управление с клавиатуры по дефолту очень удобное и без него
<nikonorr> и что главное то, пока я все это делал, у меня ни разу ничего не отвалилось , перегружаться пока не приходилось
<artdriver> :-D
<nikonorr> я вот что заметил, когда удалил виндовс и оставил одну убунту, она перестала ломаться! не от этого наверно, но факт такой есть.
<skai> а хз
<skai> я венду удалил еще до убунты
<skai> так что она у мну и не ломалась
<SergeyIT> nikonorr, это самоутешение?
<nikonorr> может быть итак
<nikonorr> винда без убунты тоже не ломалась )))
<nomicos> Эх, и всё же Unity на 512 метрах оперативы... и ещё на этом работать... я извращенец, чо уж там.
<ferrer3> Блин, не могу законнектиться на ноуте через вай-фай к инету. Параметнры сети ввёл правильно. А в апплете сети опция - включить беспроводную звязь не подсвечивается. Как быть?
<ferrer3> это в 11.04
<ferrer3> Написано wireless disabled by hardware switch. Нужны дрова видимо. А потянуть без инета их не получается.
<Clay1> эммм- кто нибудь NAS разворачивал на бунте?
<Skimmer> вопрос как перебросить модули из старого ядра в новое
<Skimmer> ?
<vladgobelen> Skimmer: зачем?
<Skimmer> поставил последние стабильное dsl нет
<Skimmer> со старого подгрузил все гуд
<Skimmer> хочу4 пересобрать то по шустрей бегает
<skai> ferrer3: а кнопуску fn+f## с изображением твоей вафли(синим цветом) нажать не забыл?
<ferrer3> Помогите, новая проблема 11.04 не поддерживает включатель беспроводной связи ноута, что делать?
<ferrer3> всё включено (
<Skimmer> а само железо видит ?
<ferrer3> в винде всё работает, как и работало в 10.10
<nikonorr> колесиком сделал в компизе переключение столов !
<nikonorr> чеж никто не подсказал ))
<ferrer3> wifeless is disabled by hardware switch :(
<Skimmer> у тя случаем не 2.6.38.4
<Skimmer> корявое ядрышко
<ferrer3> 2.6.38.8
<Skimmer> оно еще в разработке
<nikonorr> докрутился пропало все , кроме обоины. Решилось в консоли словом unity )) сказка
<ferrer3> Skimmer у меня на 10.10 были проблемы с яркостью, в 11.04 они не решены. Ещё и это теперь. Я огорчён (
<UNIm95> ferrer3 у тебя переключателя аппаратного на вайфай нет?
<Skimmer> не обновлять пока не буду пускай подлатают
<ferrer3> есть, и он включён
<ferrer3> блин...
<Skimmer> а видюха какая?
<ferrer3> встроенная интел вга хд, проц i3
<Skimmer> ммм.....
<Mourat> Кто-нибудь знает программу, которая позволяет пускать траффик через прокси, для программ, которые не поддерживают прокси? Для виндоус есть программа Proxyfier, что-то на подобии ее надо
<Mourat> у кого есть такой файл /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness ?  что у него в нутри есть?
<Mourat> у меня нет ни пути такого ни файла. нужно, что бы настройку яркости экрана настроить
<boris_t> proxychains
<Mourat> Мерси, попробую
<Mourat> boris_t, С thunderbird получилось
<Mourat> В Thunderbird можно поменять язык не переустанавливая программу?
<boris_t> на офф сайте мозиллы найди русификацию
<boris_t> она как аддон ставится
<Mourat> спасибо
<conan_chief> привет
<conan_chief> может кто помочь? поставил ubuntu 11.04 а в ней нет аплетов CPU погоды и тд. чем можно заменить?
<AndreX> conky
<conan_chief> а кроме Conky?
<nikonorr> апплетов полно для 11.04 и погода тоже
<conan_chief> где взять? это через ppa ?
<nikonorr> http://www.urbanbuntu.ru/2011/03/27/апплет-погоды-для-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<nikonorr> http://www.urbanbuntu.ru/2011/04/25/индикаторы-для-unity/  здесь много индикаторов , может еще где есть
<conan_chief> ок. никонор благодарю.
<conan_chief> и ещё после перехода на 11.04 и соответственно unity. кокоето время работает нормально, но через 3-4 часа работы начинает притормаживать при перемещении окон причём другие "украшательства" работают.
<Fazoid> 11 сабж ужасен
<Fazoid> наверное повторяюсь, да?
<nikonorr> conan_chief:  Displex там есть поставь , круче чем fusion-icon
<nikonorr> conan_chief: в ccsm убрать галку в разделе OpenGL -> Синхронизировать с VBlank  .   у меня от этого тормозило передвижение окон. попробуй
<[koshka]> ку
<[koshka]> artus|znc|: хватит спать!
<conan_chief> ок благодарю
<conan_chief> добра, всем пока
<nikonorr> в Viewport Switcher добавил колесико мыши, теперь все окна переворачиваются без клавы. (с)кэп
<Mourat> баг какой то случился. вдруг пропали кнопки для сворачивания/разворачивания и закрытия окон
<ferrer3> Чего-то уже который раз 11.04 намертво зависает и не отмирает. Напрягает (
<Mourat> сыренькая оболочка, ранова-то на нее народ подсаживать стали
<ferrer3> Mourat, это ты что-то в компизе нахимичел, попробуй сбросить настройки или рестартнуть иксы.
<Mourat> принудительно причем. не каждый знает как гнома ставить
<Mourat> я в компизы не лазил, ставил плагины в лису и эта хрень случилась. щас ребутнусь
<Atybrc> Как называется команда для убиения процесса по имени? Вылетело из головы
<boris_t> killall
<Atybrc> Спасибо
<nikonorr> видно 11.04 собирали на моем оборудовании. а сбросить можно юнити unity -reset
<AndreX> Mourat: metacity --replace
<shenmue> доброе усто
<shenmue> утро
<nikonorr> с первомаем !
<trancecore> а вот кстать снеся компиз, как правильно восстановить метасити ? metacity --replace вроде как на 1 сессию не так ли?
<nikonorr> я пробовал вначале когда нахимичил с юнити unity -reset и все настройки компиза вернулись на место. Так что вот как то так надо с ней , акуратно с ней надо :)
<Mourat> AndreX это что за команда?
<Mourat> это гнома вернет?
<trancecore> Mourat, это вернет закрыть свернуть и растянуть )
<Mourat> у меня панели пропали )
<Mourat> остались только открытые окна с кнопками этими )
<trancecore> да вы батенька садист
<Mourat> перезагружусь ка
<nikonorr> в консоль
<Mourat> ой, подскажите как с консоли перезагрузить
<nikonorr> если у тя юнити я бы сказал
<nikonorr> =)
<AndreX> Mourat: вроде гном и некуда неделся http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9zCouXfPkk
<AndreX> Mourat: sudo reboot
<nikonorr> ну это только на виндовсе перезагружают компы, это не тру
<shenmue> мне тут скрипт попался
<shenmue> чистит ос и все таке
<shenmue> удалил все ядра и текущее
<AndreX> )
<Mourat> не успел перезагрузиться, зависло все. мог только смотреть, что вы пишите )
<shenmue> в принципе автор не обманул. скрипт действительно чистит. только методы странные
<Mourat> загрузился как показано на видео, выбрал класический убунту, а на экране все равно Unity
<nikonorr> меня научили выходить из таких положений, Ctrl+Alt+PrtScr и r e i s u b  и вот если получится так раскорячиться то система отвиснет . Даже один раз пригодилось
<Mourat> nikonorr звучит как прикол ))
<nikonorr> реально работает, спроси специалистов
<Mourat> у меня пальцев не хватит
<nikonorr> на букве i уже отмирает
<nikonorr> их по очереди тыкать нужно, все сразу даже у меня не получится
<Koteg> люди, а тут вообще есть кто-нить кто пользует Unity и всем доволен и счастлив?)
<nikonorr> так я же!!!
<Mourat> если бы она не висла и могла бы размещаться внизу, то я был бы щаслив
<nikonorr> у нас гармония
<Philipp2007> Koteg: пользуюсь. Правда пока не доволен. )) Пару дней помучаюсь и наверное обратно на гном
<Koteg> хех, мне вот тож все нравится, только напрягает одно, когда гугл хром запускается, то он всегда развернут =/
<Mourat> видео не помогло на гнома перейти, кто знает как сделать?
<Philipp2007> Если поставить cairo-doc то еще более менее ))
<Koteg> ни у кого с хромом такого нет?
<Mourat> щас поставлю посмотрю
<Koteg> Philipp2007, я помню любил docky
<Koteg> Philipp2007, это была последняя панель в цикле, так сказать)
<nikonorr> это где то говорилось уже, надо вспомнить. Где то я видел про полностью открывающийся браузер. чет там настройка какая то
<Koteg> nikonorr, я уже 2 день гуглю на эту тему, и конфиги хрома крутил... прям уж и не знаю
<Philipp2007> Koteg: Ну это дело привычки. Просто в unity в низу ничего нет. Хоть чего то разместить
<Koteg> привыкну конечно... но немного напрягает
<Mourat> у меня он на половину экрана открывается
<nikonorr> у меня хромиум , если закрою развернутым то и откроется развернутым, если свернутым  ну короче вот так
<Koteg> хм, хромиум, а не гугл-хром?
<Mourat> открывается в том положении, в каком я его закрыл
<Mourat> у меня гугл хром
<nikonorr> ну да, хромиум у меня в каком положении его закроешь так и откроется и любой другой кажется также
<cln_user> Âñåì ïðèâòå
<ubuntuhelp> cln_user! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<nikonorr> хотя там гдето можно сделать чтобы всегда были развернутыми приложения которые нужны во весь экран. Это было еще на бете где то читал такое
<Mourat> http://s001.radikal.ru/i196/1105/a8/17dd9df8a8aa.png
<Koteg> ну хромиум немного другая зверушка, у меня это уже просто систематически так, что на работе убунта что дома, везде этот гугл хром так себя ведет)
<Koteg> от блин =/ что ж я один такой)
<AndySayre> всем привет
<AndySayre> такой вопрос, хочу сделать tomcat6,apache2, наверное с модулем jk1.3 но и nginx не помешал бы.
<AndySayre> кто поможет в этом направлении?
<Mourat> кубунту чтоли поставить..  полюбопытствовать
<Koteg> AndySayre, а ты совсем с нуля в этом вопросе двигаешься или есть опыт уже?
<AndySayre> есть опыт.
<AndySayre> уже стоит tomcat6 всё работает ок.
<shenmue> эвалюшен кто нибуть юзает?
<SergeyIT> shenmue, а чего там юзать?
<shenmue> как его свернуть?
<shenmue> что б работал
<SergeyIT> shenmue, чтобы в панели задач не было?
<shenmue> что б настроил , закрыл, а он почту проверял
<shenmue> чорт знает куда он сворачивается
<shenmue> или он так не умеет?
<Koteg> shenmue, gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"
<SergeyIT> shenmue, а здесь http://www.google.ru/search?q=evolution+%D0%BF%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B5%D0%BB%D1%8C+%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%B4%D0%B0%D1%87&submit=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<Koteg> это 11.04 режет приложения не разршеная им сворачиваться
<nikonorr> так эволюшг в конвертике рядом с часами валяется всегда , или это не он?
<Koteg> ну всмысле в трее отображаться
<shenmue> смысл такой. настроен эвалюшен. но проверяет он почту когда открыт
<shenmue> когда закрыт то ничего не делает
<shenmue> он так себя и должен вести или фоном все таки можно его заставить почту собирать?
<buhack> почему у меня панелька при раскладке клавиатуры выдвигается
<Mourat> а как ты клавиатуру раскладываешь?
<sharikoff> по полкам
<SergeyIT> shenmue, а это не подходит http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=101541.15
<shenmue> да я уже смотрел. оказывается просто не умеет он этого =)
<shenmue> странный почтовик
<shenmue> даже не думал что этого просто нет в проге. как так почтовик не умеет в трее висеть
<SergeyIT> shenmue, какой есть ;)
<shenmue> лана. все равно ими не пользуюсь =)
<sharikoff> tunder возьми
<sharikoff> под него плагин вроде есть
<sharikoff> который в трей умеет его засовывать
<sharikoff> самый имхо адекватный почтарь
<markmx> хохохоу =) я справился с интерфейсами и поборол NetworkManager тока теперь надо тобы вы мне кой чо обиснили =)
<SergeyIT> обиснем )
<markmx> broadcast 192.168.2.255 - вот что за бродкаст? бе него не хотела контачиться
<markmx> вписал чиста по наитию
<markmx> да и можно ли в файле interfaces юзать переменные? типа wireless-essid $(whoami)
<sharikoff> броадкаст -адрес широковещательной рассылки
<markmx> так лан =) чую пусть наитие дальше работает, ато счас попрет матан про 6 бит и подсети =)
<sharikoff> угу
<markmx> а касательно переменных никто не пробовал?
<sharikoff> все в твоих руках
<buhack> )))
<buhack> причем смотря какой степени кривизны
<markmx> судя по таки настроенному вайфаю и локалке - угол постепенно выпрямляется
<markmx> =)
<markmx> ну так чего? никто не пробовал?
<SergeyIT> markmx, так сам попробуй
<markmx> вот счас возьму и попробую
<SergeyIT> испугал )
<AndreX> markmx: во давай пробуй а потом нам раскажеш )
<markmx> так... ну что готовы?
<markmx> =)
<markmx> узнать правду
<Philipp2007|2> не кто airckack не пользуется в ubuntu? не получается деаутентификацию провести. Команда 100% правильно введена. Вот думаю проблема дистрибутива или встроенный atheros не канает для такого. Раньше на dlink через backtrack все получалось
<markmx> в общем переменные не срабатывают либо я хз как их указвать
<Philipp2007|2> markmx: ну что получилось?
<dfsjo53> what codepage?
<User010[web]> хелп
<User010[web]> ктонибудь подскажет - mp3 и все остальное стало заикаться...
<User010[web]> не стог оне с сего
<User010[web]> бац и ....
<User010[web]> температура устройств норм
<markmx> филип... в общем юзать переменные в interfaces не сработало, но ничто не мешает всунуть в rc.local  - iwconfig wlan0 essid $(whoami)_home такую конструкцию
<AndreX> !utf > dfsjo53
<ubuntuhelp> dfsjo53, please see my private message
<User010[web]> хелп
<markmx> юсер - есть такое при переходе с песни на песню, иногда не доигрывает до конца, помогает стоп-плей в банше
<User010[web]> нет, по середине песни
<User010[web]> как буд то на 1пеньке сижу))
<markmx> а вот посередине не замечал... у меня во флаке муз... хотя посередине всунуты мп3.. .какой у тя плеер? банша?
<User010[web]> да любой...
<User010[web]> правдо биос обновил, может быть причиной?
<markmx> ты бы еще глаза наждачкой протер
<User010[web]> ошибок не было, бук загрузился без ошибок
<dfsjo53> подскажите, пожалуйста, в etersoft wine 1.0.12 8\18 шрифты не меняются и даже через winecfg Вид и интеграция. Пробовал также добавлять в список ехешники
<User010[web]> так у меня в винде глюки, а в убунте все путем
<User010[web]> в линухе все без проблем проигрывается музыка и видео.. а в винде все заикается
<dfsjo53> может надо поставить alsa в винду
<User010[web]> ))
<User010[web]> зачем
<nikonorr> винда 11.04?
<User010[web]> до этого все норм было
<dfsjo53> значит из-за кодеков
<User010[web]> убунту 11,04 а винда 7 сп1
<User010[web]> попробую сменить кодек
<User010[web]> в биосе исправления были смена частоты проца и все
<markmx> iwconfig wlan0 essid $(whoami)_home - неудачная конструкция =) ибо всегда будет рут =)
<dfsjo53> proxyscan.freenode.ru сканирует мои порты
<dfsjo53> s/ru/net/
<dfsjo53> причём сначала с 9999 порта, 9090, а потом резко 81-й.
<dfsjo53> He closed page of his life
<nikonorr> кодеки пошел ставить
<dfsjo53> чо тут админов нету?
<SergeyIT> а  чего им тут делать - у них не убунты
<dfsjo53> что бы это значило
<vovankrot> привет всем, вот решил поставить кубунту, есть вопросик, можни ли это сделать не снося существующую убунту 11.04?
<dfsjo53> vovankrot: насколько мне известно, разница между ними в установленных пакетах. В кубунте установлен пакет kde-full и нету пакета gnome
<dfsjo53> вообще это одна операционка, просто на одном сидюке и кде и гном не умещаются
<nikonorr> можно и то и другое иметь , и переключаться  . Только чет гном класик + юнити + кде каша какая то
<All-knowing> привет
<All-knowing> с праздничком
<All-knowing> шашлыков уже наелись
<All-knowing> ???
<Nor8> All-knowing: Что за праздник?
<vovankrot> первомай!
<All-knowing> мир труд май
<All-knowing> а у меня праздничные танцы с бубном
<SergeyIT> устарело
<All-knowing> обновился и груб помер
<vovankrot> переустанови
<vovankrot> или апни
<All-knowing> самое главное что в /boot/grub нет файла menu.list
<All-knowing> может поэтому и не грузится
<dfsjo53> All-knowing: live-cd + mount /dev/sda1 /mnt (если линь на первом разделе) + grub-install /dev/sda --root-directory=/mnt
<Nor8> Сегодня на Хабре прочитал, что груб2 умеет с исо работать, точнее, загружать с образа Убунту.  Интересно, если прикрутить его на раздел, который не нужно форматировать, установить он её?
<SergeyIT> All-knowing, а у тебя какой груб?
<All-knowing> 1.99
<SergeyIT> All-knowing, у него нет menu.lst
<dfsjo53> у второго граба grun.cfg вместо menu.lst
<vovankrot> sudo update-grub не поможет?
<All-knowing> SergeyIT:   а где меню?
<nikonorr> /etc/default/grub теперь товарищи
<dfsjo53> это в каком дистрибутиве?
<SergeyIT> !grub2
<ubuntuhelp> grub2 is <reoly> Это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Вся информация тут: http://goo.gl/gR60c см. также !grub-splash
<AndreX> !grub2 All-knowing
<nikonorr> выше dfsjo53 тебе написал уже как восстановить груб 2
<AndreX> блин
<AndreX> там косяк кстати
<nikonorr> http://startubuntu.ru/?p=95  вот тоже самое только подробно
<All-knowing> а куда груб ставить на sda  или sda3  на котором /
<vovankrot> ставь где линь
<Nor8> Он автоматом поставить должен
<All-knowing> Nor8:  спрашивает
<nikonorr> ты посмотри fdisk -l какой у тебя с линем
<All-knowing> поставил,  попробую ребутнуть
<dfsjo53> помолиться забыл
<vovankrot> щяс буду делать загрузучную флэху, чего не стоит делать?
<skai> vovankrot: не стоит делать загрузучную флеху
<vovankrot> skai: вроде удобнее чем нарезать болванки
<Nor8> vovankrot: Делай, ничего не мешает
<nikonorr> вдруг получится
<skai> Nor8: не мешает.но делать не стоит.если это 11.04
<nikonorr> ну так "загрузочная" какбе намекает уже
<dfsjo53> vovankrot: ненужно делать так чтоб пространство на флехе обрезалось. ставишь загрузчик syslinux а потом кидаешь initrd.gz и ещё чото там забыл.
<dfsjo53> и тогда ничто не мешает ещё и кидать любые файлы как обычно на флеху
<skai> dfsjo53: или юзаешь утилиту (тысячи их), чтобы сделать из iso загрузочную флешку
<nikonorr> skai:  слишком простое решение. а впереди - выходные
<dfsjo53> skai: когда я делал так: dd if=image.iso of=/dev/sdf (или /sdf1, непомн) то флеха делалась размером этого исошника и забитая
<dfsjo53> потому что перезаписывалась таблица разделов на флехе
<skai> dfsjo53: так тыж побайтово делал ее сидиромом.а утилиты делают через сислинукс
<skai> тот же usb-creator-gtk
<skai> или unetbootin
<skai> у федорина коря тож утилита есть
<vovankrot> во, взял на заметку.
<SergeyIT> All-knowing, чего молчишь?
<All-knowing> не получилось
<All-knowing> груб выдал ошибку, но уже другую
<SergeyIT> All-knowing, а куда загрузчик ставил?
<All-knowing> в раздел где /
<All-knowing> попробую в мбр
<nikonorr> а у тебя /boot отдельно нет? для справки
<vovankrot> ух, поехали
<All-knowing> nikonorr:  нет
<All-knowing> есть только /  и home
<nikonorr> значит ты правильно все делаешь, в /
<All-knowing> nikonorr:   error:   the error   drub_xputs  not found
<nikonorr> http://ubuntual.com/исправляем-ошыбку-grub_puts-not-found-при-обновлени/  может такое у тебя?
<shenmue> ошИбка
<nikonorr> всезнайка
<Nor8> КДЕ-шники есть среди нас?
<SergeyIT> затесался 1-2
<Nor8> SergeyIT Ты на кде?
<SergeyIT> нет, но QT
<ZNC> привет добрый день
<vovankrot> фак е!мм...а KDE намного симпатичнее чем unity и gnome.
<skai> @voice vovankrot
<NGE01> @voice vovankrot
<skai> @kban --user NGE01 3600 час на чтение правил
<shenmue> тест
<ubuntuhelp> shenmue, Fail!
<shenmue> сообщения мои не двояца?
<Nor8> А с чего им двоиться?
<shenmue> да бага транспорта
<shenmue> где двоица а где нет
<Nor8> Кто кубунту использует?
<skai> Nor8: неудачники
<skai> имхо
<Nor8> skai: КДЕ для девочек)) Меня там один технический вопрос интересует ))
<skai> Nor8: технический вопрос - как стать мальчиком?удалить кеды же
<Nor8> skai: Наименование файла меня интересует
<XuMuK> ку
<Nor8> ку
<skai> Nor8: файл iichki.ko пропатчи в ядро
<Nor8> skai:  Что за патч?
<skai> Nor8: сделает мальчика из девочки:)и настроит на использование нормального ДЕ, а не кед ^_^
<Nor8> skai: Ахахаха, хохохо, какой тонкий юмор у вас, товарищ админ ))))) Никто так исчто не шутил а планете Земля и её окрестностях )))
<skai> Nor8: вово.славь мое имя.и мух отгоняй :))
<Nor8> А много налетело? )))
<vladgobelen> skai: Что интересно - кде тормозит только в убунту)
<Nor8> vladgobelen: А на чем еще проверял?
<vladgobelen> мандрива, генту, калькулейт
<vladgobelen> суза
<vladgobelen> разве что в мандриве так же тормозило, но это было давно
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Интересный момент, там еще и броузеры в разы меньше памяти жрут-с, мелочь, а приятно
<skai> vladgobelen: кде тормозит
<skai> vladgobelen: точка
<vladgobelen> skai: 2.2
<vladgobelen> извиняюсь
<skai> vladgobelen: 4.2
<vladgobelen> skai: 4.2 конечно же
<skai> vladgobelen: так правильней
<skai> ну меняя кубунта 11.04 порадовала
<skai> уже при попытке загрузиться с ливюсб выпала в кернел паник
<XuMuK> чего то испугалась, видать
<XuMuK> камеру не включал? гг)
<skai> XuMuK: какую?
<XuMuK> веб)
<XuMuK> а, е, при загрузке, видать, ключевое слово
<XuMuK> торможу
<skai> называется закачал образы пораздавать да посмотреть.все завелось.кроме кубунты.испугалась она убежденного кедоненавистника:))
<Fazoid> товаrищи! а вайфвай после обновления у кого-нибудь отваливаться начал?
<Fazoid> <Koteg> Philipp2007, я помню любил docky
<Fazoid> Юнитевский док рядом с docky и рядом не валялся
<XuMuK> дай ему время... он можно сказать ребёначег ещё
<[Raiden]> мочите пока не выросло :)
<[Raiden]> вырвалось...
<[Raiden]> привет всем.
<XuMuK> [Raiden], привет)
<Fazoid> <XuMuK> дай ему время... он можно сказать ребёначег ещё
<Fazoid> а нафига его тогда в релиз-то?
<Fazoid> ребеначега надо дополнительной опцией по желанию, пока не допилится до юзабельного состояния
<Fazoid> еще и херни какой-то понаустанавливалось непрошенной
<Fazoid> на д-биан что-ли переползти
<[Raiden]> угу. Юнити по умолчанию это жестоко. Надо было делать запрос после первого лоина, вида: Вам по умолчанию юнити грузить или гном ?
<[Raiden]> и всё
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ку, эмеральд не пофиксили? )))
<[Raiden]> по тому линку должен собираться, там стоит solved в топике
<[Raiden]> наверное не пофиксили, с обновками не помню что бы приходил
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А были уже обновки? )))
<[Raiden]> ну, вроде да. Мне сложно сказать, ппа подключены и стоит с беты
<[Raiden]> а.. были, как минимум фф 4.0.1
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Глянь, если не трудно, пофиксили или нет
<[Raiden]> нет
<IIIcyg> привет
<tmp__> Привет все. Проблема с отображением миниатюр видео-файлов в наутилусе, никто не в курсе как монжо поправить ?
<[Raiden]> а в чем конкретно проблема?
<[Raiden]> не создаются миниатюры или как-то не так?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ты знал, что при помощи груб 2 можно с исошника бутаться?
<[Raiden]> слышал, но не пробовал
<IIIcyg> у кого мегафон?
<tmp__> ну как, обычно миниатюра же, и на других версиях миниатюры были, но сейчас миниатюры не показывает
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Сегодня попробовал, удачною.
<[Raiden]> ну, буду знать...
<AndreX> IIIcyg: у меня
<IIIcyg> AndreX, тебе приходило ММС поздравление с 1 мая?
<IIIcyg> AndreX, с жуком
<AndreX> незнаю у меня мопед от мегафона и смс ммс я не смотрю )
<IIIcyg> AndreX, аа
<vadimkiselev> Здравствуйте, как из образа Acronis вытащить базы данных MySQL ubuntu???
<tmp__> Raiden наткнулся в гугле на решение проблемы, советуют модули gstream поставить
<[Raiden]> ищи комп с виндой. Либо гугли линукс версию акронис трю имидж (там ещё определенные версии ядер надо , для драйвера ихнего).
<[Raiden]> ставь и монтируй
<[Raiden]> tmp__: угу.
<vadimkiselev> [Raiden]: а где базы находятся?
<[Raiden]> незнаю, не пользуюсь бд
<XuMuK> monodb+json руляд)
<[Raiden]> хотя, есть ещё вариант, без установки софта от акрониса.  нагуглить изошку с трю имидж рескуе сд или типа, развернуть имидж на реальынй раздел или в виртуалке на виртуальный хдд
<[Raiden]> и скопировать что надо
<[Raiden]> хотя наверное не проще
<WiZ_Ed> Здравствуйте. Подскажите, пожаулйста, почему у меня по табу в баше не подставляются команды? Например aptitude in, нажимаю таб и тишина, а должно быть install. Настройки дефолтные. Ядро дефолтное. Не работает только под рутом.
<XuMuK> потому что он ето из истрории поднимает, а если первый раз запускаешь, то не стоит удивляцо, что история пока что пуста...
<SergeyIT>  WiZ_E, а аптитюд  установлен?
<XuMuK> и вапще, юзай zsh
<XuMuK> там токого просто не бывает)
<XuMuK> !zsh
<ubuntuhelp> Zsh - командная оболочка, обладающая большим количеством возможностей. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zsh
<XuMuK> Zsh - командная оболочка, обладающая бóльшим количеством возможностей.
<XuMuK> чем баш)
<[Raiden]> WiZ_Ed: впиши в /root/.bashrc http://paste.org.ru/?xt0708 и зайди снова  им. Наверное будет ок.
<XuMuK> и
<XuMuK> или то есть, ln -s /home/$USER/.bashrc /root/
<WiZ_Ed> [Raiden]: Спасибо, помогло.
<XuMuK>  ln -s /home/$USER/.bashrc /root/.bashrc  то есть
<[Raiden]> а zsh конечн остоит посмотреть, если постоянно в консоли обитаешь.
<WiZ_Ed> Попробую, как время будет. Спаисбо.
<WiZ_Ed> *спасибо
<Nor8> Кто тут говорил, что кеды лагают. Посмотрел сейчас, даже с лайфсиди все ровно работало.
<rapidsp> пару лет уж никто так не говорит ))
<[Raiden]> железо разное у всех.
<[Raiden]> особенн оесли эффекты включить...
<Nor8>  rapidsp: Да не, был пол часа разговор, сказали, что лагает.
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Может быть
<rapidsp> кстати вкл/выкл эффектов на скорость особо не влияет
<Nor8> rapidsp: В целом кубунту 11.04 оставила нормальное впечатление. Опять же прозрачность есть, которой нет в гноме. )))
<rapidsp> прозрачность везде настраивается :)
<Nor8> rapidsp:  Но не одним кликом
<XuMuK> я тоже считаю, что юнити няшка
<rapidsp> )
<Nor8> )))
<rapidsp> осталось юнити к кедам прикоутить :)
<rapidsp> *прикрутить
<XuMuK> а вот етого не нада))
<shenmue> надо
<XuMuK> неее
<rapidsp> хотя в кедах и так есть некий нетбучный вариант
<shenmue> в кедах есть свой небук лаунчер какой то
<Nor8> )))
<shenmue> хы
<Nor8> Юнити токма для убунту, аналог кде )))
<shenmue> кедерасты завидуют теперь =)
<Nor8> Это вряд ли )))
 * rapidsp щас в gnome 3
<Nor8> rapidsp: Заскринь, поглядим )))
<shenmue> а что нового в гтк3 вообще?
<rapidsp> Nor8, http://itmages.ru/image/view/181185/b68736ca
<[Raiden]> ну вы тут наговорили. Юнити совсем не аналог кде.
<rapidsp> [Raiden], глумицца ж народ :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну не совсем, конечно, но попытка была )))
<[Raiden]> думаю авторы юнити вообще не думали о кде
<[Raiden]> моэет быть немного о макос
<[Raiden]> Хотя не важно
<rapidsp> [Raiden], так и подмывает сказать что они ваще не думали :)
<[Raiden]> и это тоже )
<Nor8> rapidsp: Шустрый 3-ий, или такой же как 2-ой?
<[Raiden]> лучшее что могло сделать каноникал, т.к. из ставка на гном окружение - затратить свои силы на помощь проекту гном.
<rapidsp> Nor8, хм... а 2й не шустрый чтоле?
<[Raiden]> А так, имеем просто ещё один, очередной вм\де, котоырй нужен не всем или даже вообще никому
<Nor8> rapidsp: Ну может 3-ий вообще летает )))
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Видимо, решили свой проект запилить
<rapidsp> само по себе летает, но вот грузится что ДЕ, что приложения, ощутимо долго
<[Raiden]> Ну запилили и ладно. На рынке полно вм\де, от относительно новых до совсем старых типа fvwm
<rapidsp> тот же банши у меня секунд 5 запускается...
<[Raiden]> одним больше\одним меньше
<[Raiden]> самые популярные всеравно кде и гном
<Fazoid> ставить ли третий гном?
<[Raiden]> хочется - поставь. Только почитай как удалять )
<rapidsp> ух... 3й гном удалять тяжко
<[Raiden]> по мне он не готов для юза
<[Raiden]> 1 команда
<[Raiden]> как всегда
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так и юнити не готов
<rapidsp> один раз нгормально удалился, а второй раз так и не смог :)
<[Raiden]> )
<Fazoid> помню что-то меня в скринах третьего гнома насторожило, но не помню что
<[Raiden]> Ну, тогда почему им хватило мозгов не включать в весенний дистр гном3
<[Raiden]> а подождать с юнити или хотя бы не делать по умолч...
<[Raiden]> не хватило )
<Fazoid> ну хз куда они так торопятся
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Пишут, что к федоре его прикрутят, тогда и посмотрим
<shenmue> кажется гном три будет против юнити
<rapidsp> смею предположить, что с 3м гномом такого фейла как с кде4 не будет
<XuMuK> гг
<shenmue> считай еще одна оболочка
<XuMuK> тока часа два назад скачал бетку феди)
<shenmue> там 15 уже или какая?
<XuMuK> ща попозже посмотрю
<rapidsp> об удобстве мона спорить, а вот глюков нету
<[Raiden]> ну, сборка с ппа для 11.04 точно не совсем стабильная.
<XuMuK> да
<[Raiden]> если судить по ней
<[Raiden]> то гном 3.0.0 вполне повторяет кде 4.0 )
<Nor8> XuMuK: Она еще со старым гномом
<shenmue> на ппа да корявая сборка. можно не ставить
 * Fazoid на всякий случай приготовился бежать на xfce
<XuMuK> Nor8, потому я к ней и присматриваюсь)
<[Raiden]> бегать не надо, гном 2 никуда не делся из 11.04. А в 11.10 , даже если включат гном3,  там есть тоже классик вариант, без гном шелл.
<Nor8> Или можно на кеды переехать )))
<XuMuK> не в коем случае)
<[Raiden]> ))
<rapidsp> не... вот в 11.04 вполне стабилен
<XuMuK> а то
<Nor8> XuMuK: Кстати, обкатал сегодня бут из под груба 2, отлично работает
<[Raiden]> ну как хотите, хфце\кде тоже юзабельны, в общем-то.
<Fazoid> 11.04 ведет себя, извините, как последняя сука
<Nor8> XuMuK: Реккомендую попробовать
<XuMuK> Nor8, я с грубом уже чо только не делал)
<Fazoid> то после выключения монитора в простое экран обратно не включает, то вайфай падает, то еще какая беда
<[Raiden]> У меня ок всё с 11.04. Исключение сегфолты эмеральда )
<Nor8> XuMuK: http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/118472/   четай и делай )))
<Fazoid> при 10.10 такого не было!
<IIIcyg> у кого МТС??
<XuMuK> и вапще странно, почему не сделают вот так http://goo.gl/YXVUj
<IIIcyg> мегафон то есть
<IIIcyg> у кого мегафон?
<[Raiden]> а про файфай чего-то слышал от других. Видимо какой-то косяк есть.
<Fazoid> [Raiden], косяк был в 9, в 10 пропал начисто, а теперь вернулся
<Nor8> XuMuK:  Это уже винда  какая то ))))
<rapidsp> вам бы все сплеш красявый :)
<rapidsp> у мя пока грузица я чаек завариваю :)
<Nor8> rapidsp:  Ну а что, визуальная составляющая тоже не маловажный аспЭкт )))
<rapidsp> мне нравилось как раньше - консольотображала просто загрузку служб
<[Raiden]> можешь в настройки груба добавить nosplash
<Nor8> rapidsp: Ты ретрогад, сбрей бороду и постирай свитер, на дворе 21-й век ))))
<rapidsp> та не... не критично
<[Raiden]> в 11.04 вернулись [OK]
<[Raiden]> при загрузке слоужб
<[Raiden]> а может и раньше были , склероз
<rapidsp> Nor8, а вот после згрузке у меня и визуально все и прозрачности и прочая :)
<[Raiden]> у меня так получилось, что сча сплэш от кубунты, синий фон и бегущие точки
<rapidsp> в 11.04 у мя сплеш сам собой починился
<Nor8> rapidsp: Прозрачность компиз менеджором настраивал ?
<rapidsp> вопщем главное не рыпаться и оно само заработает :)
<XuMuK> у меня всегда демесдж) просто пробовал тада всё подряд с грубом
<[Raiden]> вот кстати, плазма в нетбуковском варианте http://kde.org/announcements/4.6/screenshots/46netbook2.png
<rapidsp> Nor8, я такто в кубунте, так шта kwin :)
<rapidsp> [Raiden], ну да оно и есть :)
<XuMuK> [Raiden], самая няшная картинка при старте х у LXDE)
<[Raiden]> скриншот есть?
<XuMuK> блин, уже впяд ли...
<XuMuK> ща погуглю...
<Nor8> XuMuK: Плохо одно, фелъдора обычно выпускает очень сырой релиз )))
<Nor8> федора*
<[Raiden]> да где-то на уровне убунты. Я смотрел какую-то толи 11 толи 12
<[Raiden]> в общем нормально
<[Raiden]> давайте не будем про дистры. Достаточно гемора с выбором де )
<XuMuK> [Raiden], чо то нету :(
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да каждый сам выберет, что нужно
<XuMuK> 12 страниц загуглил)
<[Raiden]> Ну  ладно, может см потом гляну )
<[Raiden]> лхде артворк поставить не проблема
<XuMuK> не проблема))
<rapidsp> сус-федора-убунту-сусе-убунту-кубунту :)
<Nor8>  XuMuK http://www.thecodingstudio.com/opensource/linux/screenshots/index.php?linux_distribution_sm=Lubuntu%2011.04   Ты беспощен )))
<XuMuK> но гемора есть сдецл)
<Nor8> беспомощен*
<XuMuK> Nor8, у меня вичат
<XuMuK> сокроти сцыль
<[Raiden]> у меня так же. точнее в кубунте так же
<Nor8> XuMuK: http://goo.gl/tSfLy
<[Raiden]> валлпапер на шотах хороший. Негрузящий
<XuMuK> О_о
<XuMuK> чо ето?
<XuMuK> я не про то вапще
<XuMuK> я про bootimage
<Nor8> А про что?
<Nor8> XuMuK:  Какой?
<[Raiden]> ?
<[Raiden]> а мы про плимут )
<rapidsp> а че за ФМ? тунар?
<XuMuK> который картинко статическая перед загрузкой DE
<[Raiden]> pcmanfm
<XuMuK> ДО логина
<rapidsp> жесть
<XuMuK> [Raiden], я тоже про него)
<Nor8> XuMuK: Да это понятно, к чему этот плимут прикручен? Я то про ЛХДЕ подумал
<[Raiden]> http://www.thecodingstudio.com/opensource/linux/screenshots/index.php?linux_distribution_sm=Kubuntu%2011.04%20Natty%20Narwhal
<XuMuK> в плимуте настраиваецо картинка, но которая кросивая из темы LXDE
<XuMuK> так что я и про то и про ето)
<XuMuK> Nor8, к грубу)
<ferrer3> Доброй ночи, у меня вопрос. Папка в убунту не расшарина, но она почему-то видна с полным доступом в Виндовс сети. Как убрать?
<ferrer3> drwxrwxrwx 1 root root       8192 2011-05-01 09:37 Music
<XuMuK> о_
<SergeyIT> вирус
<XuMuK> на баш))
<Hakujin> Всем привет
<Hakujin> Вопрос
<Hakujin> можно?
<XuMuK> !ask | Hakujin
<ubuntuhelp> Hakujin: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<SergeyIT> нет
<XuMuK> !enter | Hakujin
<ubuntuhelp> Hakujin: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<[Raiden]> посмотри свойства папки Music
<Hakujin> Что за хрень началась после обновления? Часто проблемы с капсом, клавиатурой начинаются
<Hakujin> А также с фаерфоксом новым, начинает ссылки в новом окне открывать, даже если эта ссылка на JS скрипт
<[Raiden]> не замечал, гугли таких же везунчиков )
<[Raiden]> или на форум писани
<ferrer3> Интересно, если смотреть свойства под рутом, то она была расшарена, если смотреть под обычным профилем - то нет )
<[Raiden]> может быть частое явление. Я просто не обновлял.
<ArkaNN> ïðèâåò!
<ubuntuhelp> ArkaNN! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<XuMuK> ArkaNN, уц
<XuMuK> ку
<ArkaNN> Ïî÷åìó íå ñòàâèòñÿ êóáóíòà 11.04 íà RAID0? îøèáêà óñòàíîâêè grub
<ubuntuhelp> ArkaNN! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<XuMuK> ArkaNN, а какая фс?
<ArkaNN> ieroglifi((
<XuMuK> ArkaNN, use UTF-8
<XuMuK> ArkaNN, what file system do you use
<nikonorr> опять чтоли мне повезло? обновился и ничего не отвалилось
<ArkaNN> ок
<ArkaNN> подскажите, как поставить убунту 11.04 на raid0
<ArkaNN> груб не ставится
<SergeyIT> nikonorr, бывает, но скоро отвалится...
<nikonorr> не верю (с) Станиславский
<SergeyIT> nikonorr, нашел кого цитировать, он убунты не видел
<[Raiden]> подозреваю дело не в убунте. 1 раз ставил на рейд0
<[Raiden]> правда не 11.04, но думаю мало что изменилось
<ArkaNN> ну вот в конце установки говорит grub install error /dev/sda
<ArkaNN> даже если выбираю другое место, все-равно пишет /dev/sda
<[Raiden]> ты с alternate cd ставишь?
<ArkaNN> десктоп с CD. а alternate с флехи не грузится вообще
<[Raiden]> десктопный вроде на рейд нельзя поставить. Если хочешь делай чрут и сам ковыряй шруб
<[Raiden]> г*
<Nor8> А что аналогом является аудациоса в Кубунту?
<[Raiden]> аудасиус
<ArkaNN> хреново((
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Он же для гном вроде
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Я к тому, чтобы лишних библиотек на ставить
<ArkaNN> на форумах ваще все молчат
<[Raiden]> он на гтк, как и любая другая программа на гтк, будет работать в любой другой среде
<[Raiden]> Хм
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Без доп. библиотек?
<[Raiden]> ну тогда qmmp
<[Raiden]> только у него альтернативной морды в компелкте нет
<[Raiden]> как винмп 1.х
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: У аудациоса есть плугины, которые очень качества звука улучшают. В других плеерах я таких не видел опций
<[Raiden]> Я стараюсь слушать не изменяя как-либо )
<[Raiden]> так что это не ко мне
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ты аудациосом и не пользуешься, если не ошибаюсь.
<[Raiden]> пользовался 1 время. Т.к. выбор плейеров с куе был маленький.
<[Raiden]> потом переехал на qmmp , теперь clementine
<[Raiden]> если памяти есть хотя бы 1 гю и запас по месту на хдд. Я бы советывал не париться насчет каких-то лишних библиотек.
<[Raiden]> нужна программа - ставь
<[Raiden]> темку только одинаковую подобрать и всё.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так то да, но вдруг есть
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Это я на случай, если надумаю кубунту  поставить )))
<[Raiden]> я сча смотрел кин ов смплейер, и пишу в квирк из гнома
<[Raiden]> и меня как-то не особо парит, сколько там библиотек.
 * [Raiden] какой-то раздражительный )
<[Raiden]> а какой там плагин звук улучшает? :)
<[Raiden]> я думаю у тебя эффект плацебо, от того, что пле йер похож на винамп 1.х
<[Raiden]> внешне
<shaint> Всем привет! Подскажите где в 11.04 менюшку с настройками системы искать??
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Там три плагина вообще то с возможностью настройки интенсивности
<[Raiden]> Хм, ок
<[Raiden]> shaint: не поверишь, в кнопочке для завершения \выключения
<XuMuK> вот чего у юнити заметно хуже, таг ето отклик слишком долгий
<[Raiden]> или юзай классик сессию, там  в меню система, как всегда
<XuMuK> ну просто ппц как тупит иногда
<XuMuK> да я знаю)
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: http://xmages.net/show.php/2708285_plg-png.html  вот такие
<[Raiden]> уу.. понятно
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так то конечно, если замены не будет, придется прикрутить
<nikonorr> плюс от обновления появился хороший. Теперь по ссылке тыц и открывается опера. до этого она у меня в значке оставалась, хотя и грузила страницу втихаря там где то
<[Raiden]> Nor8: какие-то есть типа эффектс. Чего делают незнаю , думаю расширенное стерео есть там
<[Raiden]> http://qmmp.ylsoftware.com/images/qmmp_settings_full.png
<[Raiden]> обратите внимание на шг
<[Raiden]> по теме видно что шот сделан в mandriva
<[Raiden]> таких шрифтов как в убунте нигде по умолчанию нет
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Вполне возможно. Похоже, во всяком случае
<Nor8> XuMuK:  Избавься уже от юнити
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Дроид не прикрутить в кедах?
<[Raiden]> можно
<bga_> тут нинзя давно не появлялся?
<[Raiden]> я имел в виду отрисовку. На шоте кстати гтк тема ла ора.
<[Raiden]> видимо челу тоже пофиг гтк или qt )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ты про свой шот?
<[Raiden]> нет, это не мой шот
<Nor8> Кстати, как в кедах отключаются эффекты? Есть там такая опция вообще?
<[Raiden]> есть... и в центре настроек можно выйти или пкм по любому заголовку.
<[Raiden]> в свойствах там
<Nor8> [Raiden]: То есть, аналог переключения с компиза на метасити в гноме в кедах тоже есть?
<[Raiden]> можно и ваще квин заменить, на опенбокс или компиз. Даже поле есть для ввода альтернативного вм.
<[Raiden]> да, только там без переключения, вм один остается и все настройки соотв. кроме эффектов.
<XuMuK> Nor8, ок)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: На производительность не влияет то, что вм остается?
<[Raiden]> ваще в кде много инетересной фигни. К сожалению , во всех этих де есть интересные фигни )
<[Raiden]> не влияет
<[Raiden]> можно рестартануть впринципе, как и любой. kwin --replace
<[Raiden]> если что
<[Raiden]> я не постоянный юзер кде, так что всё )
 * [Raiden] спрятался
<Fazoid> вот че это за nepomuk backup, который еще и не работает
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Нужно будет поставить, поплотнее познакомиться, пока эмеральд не пофиксили )))
<[Raiden]> хз, это вроде какая-то индексация для поиска. Она где-то вырубается
<[Raiden]> у меня постоянно кеды стоят. Я незнаю почему у людей такая паника насчет лишних либ на винте.
<[Raiden]> наверное после виндовса.
<Fazoid> [Raiden], он у меня даже не врубается
<Fazoid> не буду делать, говорит. даже думать не буду
<[Raiden]> Fazoid: могу только послать на kubuntu.ru ) если лень писать на убунтовский форум )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да нет паники, подсознательно, видимо, не хочется, чтобы что то лишнее в процах висело
<Fazoid> [Raiden], да я просто думаю, если я его удалю - не сломается ли чего
<Fazoid> кто ее, эту 11, разберет
<Fazoid> убунта больно умная стала
<XuMuK> ааа, как страшен гном без компиза)) все статическое, ничо не шевелицо))
<XuMuK> прям винду напоминает)
<Fazoid> вот мало им было просто разворачивающихся окошек, обязательно надо было сделать чтобы они дрыгались
<Fazoid> вот зачем
<Fazoid> неужели больше заняться нечем было
<nikonorr> а если я один буду юнити пользовать ее будут дальше разрабатывать ? =)
<Nor8> nikonorr: Будут, будут )))
<nikonorr> гора с плеч
<nikonorr> sudo apt-get install dconf-tools  вызывается командой dconf-editor Для редактирования скрытых настроек . Интересненькое приложение, надо будет посмотреть.
#ubuntu-ru 2012-04-23
<vovchik-p> Привет всем. Есть вопрос. Насколько корректным будет результат, если отсоединить винт с виндовс7, поставить другой винт и установить на него убунту, а потом задействовать оба?
<vovchik-p> Неужели никого нет?
<artus> коректно
<artus> как по мне самый адекватный вариант, выбирать на этапе инициализации биоса путем жамканья f10 , и выбора винта с которого грузитцо
<User629[web]> как заставить убунту 11.10 работать нормально на старом компе
<artus> никак
<User629[web]> какие минималные трубувания
<vovchik-p> Если я правильно понял, то не будет запроса какую ось надо будет грузить.
<artus> vovchik-p, будет, когда выбереш с какого винта грузить)
<artus> вобщем если тебе раз в пятилетку какой то одной пользоватся, то проще в биосе выставить приоритетный винт , а если что хоткеем выбирать при загрузке второй
<vovchik-p> Но винта будет два. Если я выберу загрузку (на пример) с первого, то сразу стартанет 7-ка, если со второго то убунта. По логике следует, что запроса какую ОС грузить не должно. Или я ошибаюсь?
<artus> если ты обновиш груб на убунте, он сам найдет потом семерку )
<artus> а так они у тебя независимо будут жить и друг другу не мешать
<vovchik-p> О. Теперь понял. А то парился, не убью ли этим бунту.
<artus> не, этим то какраз не убьеш, это самый что ни ни есть правельный вариант )) дабы небыло мучительно больно как говорится )
<vovchik-p> :) Еще интересует вот что. Пытался поставить убунту 10.04, не мог поставить, пишет что монитор вне диапазона, обидно, так как эта ерунда начинается сразу после запуска СД.
<artus> нетинсталл в руки и будет тебе счастье )
<vovchik-p> Да если бы. У меня нет такой возможности.
<artus> возможность есть всегда  )
<artus> ну или на крайний случай альтернейт образ бери и на флешку нарезай
<vovchik-p> Я добился установки путем консольного метода, но после надо было подтянуть дрова под видюху, а так как я в линуксе не очень силен дальше добавления репозитария не дошло.
<vovchik-p> Еще интересную вещь нашел (как для меня). Если грузится с СД в безопасном режиме, потом установить систему, то вообще бред получается. После перезагрузки, ощущение будто опять работаешь с СД, хотя диск с привода изъят.
<akajedi> Привет всем!
<akajedi> Есть кто юзает NetBeans 7.1.1 + ZF + Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<akajedi> Всем привет!
<akajedi> Я извиняюсь, мне просто чтоб понять -  всё работает? или просто так тихо?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> работают
<akajedi>  JohnDoe_71Rus спасибо.
<akajedi> а то я тут впервые - сориентироваться не могу ещё
<Scrimmer> akajedi: пичалька
<akajedi> Scrimmer ну не то чтобы совсем
<akajedi> Вылетает вот такая вот ошибка... (gedit:14565): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_event: assertion `WIDGET_REALIZED_FOR_EVENT (widget, event)' failed
<akajedi> Может кто знает отчего. В 10ю04 такого небыло, поставил 11ю10 - началось
<azzick> У меня "unknown filesystem type 'vfat'" при монтировании, apt-file find mount.vfat ничего не находит. В каком пакете поддержка монтирования vfat?
<artus>  apt-file find <--- это вообще чего такое?
<azzick> artus, ищет среди файлов, предоставляемых пакетом
<artus> прикольно
<azzick> artus, очень упрощает жизнь
<artus> azzick, по ходу у тебя просто глюк, лечитцо ребутом )
<artus> хотя смотря чего ты монтировать надумал
<azzick> artus, так не делается)  ребут не поможет
<artus> azzick, что монтируеш? ntfs &
<azzick> artus, FAT
<artus> ну так у него поддержка в ядре
<artus> а чия ошибка и на ntfs выскакивает иногда ) так что не показатель
<azzick> artus, насчет того, что в ядре, я уверен. Но должна быть еще внешняя утилита для монтирования
<artus> хотя фиг его знает чего там сплющило , не обновлялся часом? оно любит отваливатцо )
<artus> там всей внешней утилиты mtab завязаный на удев
<artus> dosfstools стоит?
<artus> ну и что в дмесг собственно сыпетцо в процесе втыкания флешки , тут или глюк убунты, или глюк флешки
<artus> одно из двух ))
<azzick> artus, обновлял ядро (после обновления ребутнулся). А насчет dosfstools, эта штука только создает разделы в FAT
<azzick> artus, да тут дело не в определении флешки. Суть в том, что mount выдает "unknown filesystem type vfat"
<artus> ну чтоб было )) мало ли )) темболее если сам все знаеш, то должен понимать что трабла не в отсутствии какого то мифического пакета с vfat
<azzick> artus, скорее всего, как раз в отсутствии такого пакета)
<artus> sudo fdisk -l , dmesg в студию
<azzick> artus, погоди, у тебя /sbin/mount.vfat есть?
<artus> фат маунтитцо вообще без вопросов на любой бубунте, причем чуть ли не из состояния нетинстала
<azzick> artus, внезапно у меня ДЕБИАН
<artus> и тогда логичный вопрос, ты не заблудился часом? ))
<azzick> artus, нет, все равно убунту крадет пакеты из дебиана. Так что разницы нет
<artus> @voice azzick
<artus> есть :)
<Werxxx> Привет
<chapt> опа, а насчет дебиана мужики то и не знали
<azzick> chapt, а чего я не знал?
<Werxxx> Вчера обновил комп. Теперь какой то memtest86 выскакивает
<chapt> azzick ну что убунту КРАДЕТ пакеты у дебиана
<azzick> chapt, а что? разве не так?
<TheFalkorr> @voice chapt
<Werxxx> И теперь всю ночь какие то тесты проверяется
<azzick> Werxxx, у тебя, наверное, мемтестовое ядро грузится. Поправь grub.cfg или что там у тебя
<Werxxx> А где он лежит
<azzick> Werxxx, где-то в /boot/grub
<Werxxx> А на что поправить
<artus> !grub | Werxxx
<ubuntuhelp> Werxxx: GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<azzick> Werxxx, погоди, также возможно, что ты сам в меню граба выбираешь это мемтестовое ядро
<azzick> Werxxx, попробуй загрузиться с ядром, которое имеет в грабе АДЕКВАТНОЕ название. В общем, пробуй разные пункты меню))
<akajedi> Всем привет. Установил 11.04 убунту. до этого сидел на 10.04 tls на ноутбуке. при открытии файлов в gedit выскакивает такого рода ошибки: Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_event: assertion `WIDGET_REALIZED_FOR_EVENT (widget, event)' failed  ==== Может ктонибудь знает в чём дело? Спасибо.
<akajedi> При этом файл открывается.
<azzick> akajedi, в этом ничего страшного нет, просто не обращай внимания
<Werxxx> А где груб
<Werxxx> Лежит
<azzick> конфиг где-то в /boot/grub
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет /etc/default/grub
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это для 2-го груба
<azzick> Werxxx, он называется grub.conf, grub.cfg или menu.lst или menu.list
<anty> Народ! как правильно делать бэкап файлов, чтобы сервер не падал? а то вот такая вот комана tar -cf $HOME/$LOCALFILE/$item-$FDATE.tar $item --exclude-tag=$PROJECTDIR/$item/cache ложит сервер =(
<azzick> anty, LOL
<anty> =))
<azzick> anty, сохроню цитату
<anty> ну так))
<anty> как сделать правильно?
<azzick> anty, вроде, все правильно
<azzick> anty, ты бы лучше рассказал, как и почему она ложит сервер
<JohnDoe_71Rus> может надо еще стопнуть сервис который этот кеш пользует?
<anty> ну в общем, я запускаю скрипт, он начинает архивировать, Пока идет архивация я не могу зайти на веб-сервер.
<anty> вот такая вот история =)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дык он занят :)
<Werxxx> ну и что в этом груб надо разкомментировать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Werxxx: GRUB_DEFAULT= что прописано?
<Werxxx> 0
<azzick> anty, попробуй запустить фоном этот tar и потом сразу запусти top
<pr0mode> всем ку
<anty> как то так: tar -cf $HOME/$LOCALFILE/$item-$FDATE.tar $item --exclude-tag=$PROJECTDIR/$item/cache & top
<anty> ?
<azzick> anty, да
<anty> меня с ssh выкидывает =))
<anty> Write failed: Broken pipe
<azzick> anty, в логах посмотри
<azzick> anty, я, правда, не знаю, куда ssh пишет
<azzick> anty, но можно посмотреть /var/log/daemon.log
<azzick> anty, /var/log/messages
<anty> top - 10:41:42 up  2:21,  2 users,  load average: 0.05, 0.12, 0.19 Tasks: 103 total,   1 running, 100 sleeping,   1 stopped,   1 zombie Cpu(s):  0.7%us,  1.1%sy,  0.0%ni, 96.6%id,  1.5%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st Mem:   2055480k total,   343728k used,  1711752k free,    10736k buffers Swap:  2102460k total,    78300k used,  2024160k free,   121760k cached    PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<Werxxx> Как сделать чтоб этот memtest не запускался
<azzick> anty, ты посмотри, кто там жрет проц
<azzick> anty, хотя, никто его не жрет
<azzick> anty, тогда логи смотри
<Werxxx> Может папку груб удалить?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> anty: после архивирования доступ к веб серверу появляется или его надо руками поднимать?
<azzick> Werxxx, нет, ты что? ))
<azzick> Werxxx, можно сделать dpkg-reconfigure grub, он типа сам починится)
<azzick> Werxxx, лучше было бы тебе выложить твой конфиг граба и показать его нам
<JohnDoe_71Rus> который в /boot/grub
<JohnDoe_71Rus> grub.cfg
<Werxxx> А что с ним стало
<anty> azzick, ничего не жрет потому что ничего не сработало =) архивация не пошла дальше, а сразу закончилась. Вручную запустил, тар грузит систему, можно как то это настроить?
<anty> JohnDoe_71Rus, появляется.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Werxxx: скорей всего пункт по умолчанию это memtest. хотя должно быть ядро с большим номером
<JohnDoe_71Rus> anty: значит сервер не падает. просто архивация жрет ресурсы. настрой архивацию на время когда сервис не понадобится
<azzick> anty, я не знаю, можно ли сделать так, чтобы tar не грузил систему. Понижение nice, всякие ulimit - это по сути не решение проблемы
<azzick> antono, JohnDoe_71Rus все правильно сказал
<azzick> ой, anty
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вариант, другое железо, много ядер и мозгов
<anty> запустили через крон в 1 час ночи, в 7 утра увидели что все сайты лежат, помог только ресет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну вот, а говоришь само поднимается. или к тому времени архивация еще не закончилась
<anty> скорей всего архивация не закончилась
<anty> но 6 часов 3,5 гб архивировать... что то долго. =\
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тогда еще вариант. разнести по времени архивацию разных проектов. тогда будет недоступен какой то один сайт наверное. и быстрей сохранять будет
<anty> это вариант
<JohnDoe_71Rus> или изменить степень сжатия, если используете
<JohnDoe_71Rus> короче оптимизировать задачу архивирования
<anty> tar - без зжатия же?
<azzick> anty, да
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тогда дисковая система, если 6 часов 3,5 гига копировала
<SAPetrovich> test
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Понг.
<NoOova> artus:
<NoOova> artus:
<NoOova> artus:
<NoOova> artus:
<TheFalkorr> @voice NoOova
<pakirava> если кто создавал флеш-ролики в Убунте, поделитесь названием/ссылкой пакета
<mortuary> я только что прошел собеседование на линикс админ и понял, что я полный нулина)
<SergeyIT> значит не прошел
<mortuary> субд progress говорят и всемогущий баш скрипт(
<mortuary> SergeyIT, ну каг бе да
<SergeyIT> все мы нули в чем то
<mortuary> что почитать чтобы стать крутым админом редхата?
<SergeyIT> поадминить редхат
<NoOova> Аааааа
<NoOova> что случилось с reg.ru
<NoOova> у кого есть номер техпотдержки reg.ru, не могу из гуглькеша достать
<tagezi> всем привет
<TheFalkorr> Ubuntu в трендах на гугл+. второе место. была на первом
<mortuary> а посоветуйте книжек по админисрированию по линукс хороших? если есть по ред хат, то вообще замечательно
<mortuary> для начитающих типа
<mortuary> *начинающих
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Чайник для линуксов.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> то есть наоборот :)
<TheFalkorr> mortuary: немет же.классика
<mortuary> JohnDoe_71Rus, ты серьезно?
<mortuary> TheFalkorr, немет у меня есть
<TheFalkorr> mortuary: ну тада зайти на красношапку, нр и штеуд и скачай у них курсы.плюс яндексовые видео лекции с якита
<TheFalkorr> !pm > mortuary
<ubuntuhelp> mortuary, please see my private message
<BlancoD> тест
<ubuntuhelp> BlancoD, Понг понг понг...
<BlancoD> !name
<ubuntuhelp> Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<useall> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Blanco_D> пр
<Blanco-D> альт
<useall> аллО! здесь живет мальчик банан?
<useall> бананан*
<|rapidsp|> а как в U1 определить, что файло залился?
<|rapidsp|> хотя бы в вебе :)
<NoOova> skai|offline: куда дели артуса
<NoOova> artus: ау
<NoOova> ну ппц
<User553[web]> ку ,  подтвердите багу , скопируйте файл , а потом попытайтесь его вставить нажив кн.Вставить(кнопка вставить будет потухшей но работающей)
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Failed!
<User553[web]> и конечно в наутилусе это делайте
<tagezi> User553[web]: нифига не понял.. но у меня в бете 2 всё нормально с копированием
<User553[web]> при открытии контекстного меню кнопка ВСТАВИТЬ не активна, но работает
<tagezi> у меня активна
<User553[web]> а я уже второй раз ставлю и тоже самое
<SergeyIT> а я наутилусом не пользуюсь
<User553[web]> а вот в глобальном меню все ок
<User553[web]> ах да, и опять сломали индикатор раскладки
<tagezi> launchpad.net сходи порой
<SergeyIT> работает
<tagezi> обычно если есть более 2 прицендентов, то там есть отчеты
<tagezi> ещё хорошо бы вспомнить (выяснить) версию системы и платформу свою
<User553[web]> ubuntu 12.04 beta2
<tagezi> проблемма с индикатором была только у тех, кто пользует больше 2 языкав
<User553[web]> а разве индикатор раскладки в других случаях нужен,
<tagezi> она ещё с 8.04 помоему тянется.. Russian LoCo пытались что-то там сделать, но не вкурсе
<tagezi> более двух, 3>2 , 2=2, 1<2
<User553[web]> просто у меня ноут, и у него нет лампочек)
<User553[web]> а я юзаю 2
<tagezi> иди баги читай тогда
<tagezi> и гугли
<User553[web]> и сорри просто Ваш прошлый пост плохо распарсил
<tagezi> видимо у тебя есть какая-то специфика, вот от неё и отталкивайся
<User553[web]> да бага есть, искать не буду помню что у нее статус Low
<tagezi> можешь начать с багрепорта
<User553[web]> учитывая что low статус ,то они врятли особо будут чесать 5 точку
<User553[web]> а индикаторы случаем не на питоне?
<hired777> ребят, чистая установка gnome и pulseaudio - звук заикается
<hired777> пробовал менять module-udev-detect tsched=0 и sample rate
<hired777> результатов не принесло. В какую сторону можно еще копать?
<tagezi> hired777:
<tagezi> https://www.google.ru/#hl=ru&gs_nf=1&pq=64%20%D0%B1%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F%20%D0%BF%D0%BB%D0%B0%D1%82%D1%84%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BC%D0%B0&cp=36&gs_id=1t&xhr=t&q=gnome+%D0%B8+pulseaudio+-+%D0%B7%D0%B2%D1%83%D0%BA+%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%B5%D1%82%D1%81%D1%8F&pf=p&newwindow=1&sclient=psy-ab&oq=gnome+%D0%B8+pulseaudio+-+%D0%B7%D0%B2%D1%83%D0%BA+%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%B5%D1%82%D1%81%D1%8F+
<tagezi> &aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=ea354e5e504f7875
<baronos> а нельзя использовать goo.gl с такими ссылками?
<hired777> бля
<hired777> ну читал же
<baronos> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<User553[web]> =)
<tagezi> baronos: спасибо.. я и не знал ))
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/arQaN
<Kyshtynbai> http://pastebin.com/muNX7NmC хлопцы, если говорится, что нужны либы кутэ как на пасте, какую библиотеку надо поставить? их там полно...
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: libjpeg установил?
<Kyshtynbai> да, либджпег поставил, но все равно куте требует какую-то. куте4-дев-тулз может  поставить?
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: qt там надо пакет с headers можно скажем так попробовать найти нужный apt-cache search headers | grep qt там их несколько libqt4-headers примерно такой
<Kyshtynbai> о, щас попробую, спасибо!
<SergeyIT> боюсь что всю qt может потребовать
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: и ему для сборки скорее всего надо -dev либы
<Kyshtynbai> от зараза, поставил кутэ4-дев, всё равно не хочет конфигурироваться..
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: ты вообще чего собираешь?
<Kyshtynbai> Игрушку старую
<tagezi> как называется?
<baronos> какую именно
<Kyshtynbai> http://r.vinot.free.fr/spacehulk/download.html
<Kyshtynbai> от её. там рпм-то есть, но чо с ним делать на убунте-то, не ясно
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: libqt3-mt-dev
<Kyshtynbai> Уже установлена самая новая версия libqt3-mt-dev.
<Kyshtynbai> :(
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: ты вообще файл инстал читал?
<Kyshtynbai> О да.
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: https://sites.google.com/site/ve4cib/qspacehulk
<Kyshtynbai> о! вот это нифига себе, щас поставим, спасибо!
<tagezi> о да.. теперь не нужно учиться настраивать ))))
<baronos> а че в ней делать то надо?
<tagezi> всё.. )) он уже рубиться.. )
<Kyshtynbai> Всех убить
<Kyshtynbai> )
<Kyshtynbai> Это по вархаммеру, вряд ли будет интересно кто не втеме, к тому же там вдовем надо.
<Kyshtynbai> *вдвоём
<Kyshtynbai> * в двоём, в смысле
<korvin> Kyshtynbai: все-таки правильно писать слитно «вдвоем»
<korvin> в данном случае по крайней мере
<Ilya21_> Здравствуйте
<User716[web]> Добрый день. Возникла проблема с установкой сканера. Plustek 4600. На сам сканер официальных дров нету. но есть дрова на 4800 на сайте sane. Но я не могу опнять как их сажать.
<User716[web]> Подскажите плиз.  Скачал архив plustek-pp-0.43-12.tar.gz что теперь с ним делать
<User716[web]> Как сканеру в ручную прописать какие дрова использовать. Я именно вот этот момент нифига не пойму
<rt072> для начала распакуй
<rt072> tar xvfz *.tar.gz
<User716[web]> распокова
<rt072> и какие там файлы?
<User716[web]> 4 папки sanei inclade doc backend
<rt072> хз, только что сам скачал...
<User716[web]> ну по логике веще я думаю дрова в backend
<rt072> а это сделал?
<rt072> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=140&t=61683
<rt072> там раскоментировать нужно
<rt072> у меня так hp заработал
<User716[web]> раскоментировал
<User716[web]> щас попробую пускануть
<User716[web]> неа. сканер не обнаружен
<rt072> нужно еще быть в групе scanner
<rt072> gpasswd -a USERNAME scanner
<rt072> вдруг поможет
<User716[web]> добавил в группу
<User716[web]> результат нолевой
<Gakonis> test
<ubuntuhelp> Gakonis, Есть контакт.
<Gakonis> О_о
<korvin> o_O
<korvin> test
<ubuntuhelp> korvin, Есть контакт.
<korvin> O_O'
<degreez_88> test
<ubuntuhelp> degreez_88, Ну понг, и что?
<korvin> >_<
<korvin> test
<ubuntuhelp> korvin, Fail!
<korvin> X_X
<degreez_88> killall ubuntuhelp
<korvin> а кто сейчас админит бота?
<sharikoff> @op
<korvin> @op
<sharikoff> @op
<korvin> @po
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Fail!
<Gakonis> 42
<sharikoff> это к чему?
<korvin> sharikoff: че, ты уже на пенсии?
<sharikoff> давно уже
<korvin> и как оно?
<sharikoff> но об этом не тут
<korvin> а, ок
<Pastuh> всем привет
<Pastuh> :)
<Scrimmer> я кушаю
<Scrimmer> а ты отвлекаешь
<Scrimmer> ты не шаришь
<Scrimmer> ой
<Pastuh> приятного аппетита :)
<Pastuh> Народ, есть проблемка... облазил гугл ответа не нашел :( (вразумительного)
<SergeyIT> !ask |  Pastuh
<ubuntuhelp> Pastuh: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Pastuh> не могу понять, как корректно настроить роутер, чтоб локальный ваб сервер был виден из интернета...
<sharikoff> dmz
<korvin> из роутера проброс портов
<korvin> афаик
<sharikoff> да щас во всех роутерах за 500 рублей есть дмз
<Pastuh> роутер belkin F5D8230-4
<sharikoff> его хватит
<Pastuh> да, есть у меня дмз
<sharikoff> ну вот
<sharikoff> покажи там внутренний айпишник
<sharikoff> серый
<sharikoff> твоего веб сервака
<sharikoff> а снаружи настрой ddns или купи ип у прова и домен
<sharikoff> вот те ман http://cache-www.belkin.com/support/dl/p74304-a-f5d8230-4_man.pdf
<Pastuh> прописал там ИП сервера (локальный)
<sharikoff> там стопудово все написано
<sharikoff> молодец что приписал
<Pastuh> но к серваку доступа по ходу нет :(
<sharikoff> теперь узнай свой внешни ип
<sharikoff> зайди на 2ip.ru
<Pastuh> 188.0.71.35
<sharikoff> пдфку тебе скинул
<sharikoff> там на странице 60
<Scrimmer> всеголишь?
<Pastuh> спасибо, пошел читать...
<Pastuh> блин, из инета доступа всеравно нет :(
<Pastuh> локально все ок
<Scrimmer> пичалька
<Scrimmer> пойду еще поем
<Pastuh> пичалька то пичалька, но с чем это может быть связано?
<Pastuh> :)
<SergeyIT> с настройками
<Pastuh> кэп... с какими? в какую сторону смотреть?
<SergeyIT> иногда бывает просто перезапуск роутера помогает
<Pastuh> может кто сталкивался, где почитать можно?
<Pastuh> ща попробую...
<Pastuh> не моиогло
<Pastuh> to` dfhbfyns&
<Pastuh> ещё варианты?
<sharikoff> там виртуалхостов не накручено?
<sharikoff> хотя по ипу должен ве равно отзываться..
<sharikoff> ип не сменился?
<Pastuh> нет, никаких вирталхостов не создавал
<Pastuh> ип тот же
<Pastuh> локальный ип сервера тоже не изменился после ребута роутера
<sharikoff> а он то с какого изменится
<sharikoff> или у тя дхцп?
<sharikoff> файрвол?
<sharikoff> пускает со всех ипов или тока с локальных?
<sharikoff> cat /usr/local/etc/httpd.conf|grep Listen
<Pastuh> по ходу догнал в чем может быть проблема...
<Pastuh> перед роутером есть еще дсл модем...
<SergeyIT> Pastuh, а он пускает?
<Pastuh> zyxel p-600
<sharikoff> модем в бридж
<sharikoff> роутер роутером
<degreez_88> почему у меня перед ником желтенькая точка?
<sharikoff> потому что кто то ботом балуется
<Pastuh> сорри за тупость, бридж?
<openvoid> !v | degreez_88
<ubuntuhelp> degreez_88: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<sharikoff>  Pastuh угу
<sharikoff> бридж
<SergeyIT> игра такая
<sharikoff> =)
<Pastuh> нартейку раскинуть? :)))
<User520[web]> Здравствуйте. есть вопрос: записываю образ на диск командой growisofs -use-the-force-luke=dao -use-the-force-luke=break:1913760 -dvd-compat -speed=2 -Z /dev/sr0=Batman.iso , появляеться строка такого вида: :-( /dev/sr0: 4171712 blocks are free, 4267015 to be written!
<User520[web]> что не так?
<sharikoff> места нету
<[Raiden]>  /dev/sr0=Batman.iso - это верный синтаксис?
<sharikoff> он же пишет свободно стока то а для записи стока то
<User520[web]> да
<User520[web]> так и подумал, спасибо
<[Raiden]> 4171712 свободно , 4267015 - для записи
<sharikoff>  немазашо
<[Raiden]> рекомендую k3b
<User520[web]> k3b для икс бокс норм пишет?!
<sharikoff> ого еще как
<sharikoff> =))
<Pastuh> так что подскажешь с зюкселем моим делать?
<Pastuh> :))
<sharikoff> Pastuh: подсказывайу
<Pastuh> ну, кроме партейки в бридж :)
<sharikoff> зюхель в бридж роутер в роутер
<sharikoff> если ты не знаешь что у модемов есть режим бридж и режим роутер я не виноват =)
<sharikoff> чур не я =)
<Pastuh> :)))
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<Pastuh> понял... а как его в бридж то?
<Pastuh> :))
<sharikoff> Pastuh: я те щас на пальцах все растолкую
<sharikoff> на картошке как чапай
<sharikoff> вот смари. када ты устанавливаешь соединение с компа -это бридж
<sharikoff> а када модем сам устанавливает соединение а ты тока за комп садишься а там уже инет -это режим роутера
<sharikoff> ферштейн?
<[Raiden]> нихт капитулирен!
<[Raiden]> :)
<sharikoff> ди лерапцайлунг нумер эльф ис цум унтерихь цур штелле
<[Raiden]> вас вас? :)
<[Raiden]> я его учил ,но не помню
<sharikoff> фрау профессор
<sharikoff> ди лерапцайлунг нумер эльф ис цум унтерихь цур штелле
<sharikoff> официршуллер вася ист фельт
<sharikoff> фигово ты его учил родимого..
<sharikoff> =)
<baronos> кто нить напишите че нить на моё имя, проверить надо :)
<sharikoff> я еще про ракеттен ваффе могу и про гранатен верфер
<sharikoff> и про лейбенсмиттельгешефт едрен батон
<SergeyIT> baronos: , кого мучаешь?
<sharikoff> Pastuh: ты хоть понял о чем речь то
<sharikoff> а то я тут вещаю как левитан а не в коня корм?
<baronos> Супер, осталось только попросить чтоб переход сообразили на канал на который пришло сообщение, эмпати супер :D
<SergeyIT> baronos: , и что в нем хорошего?
<Pastuh> ферштейн :)
<Pastuh> вот только что мне с зюксклкм то делать... он мне расширенные настройки не дает :(
<[Raiden]> кто-нить ещё юзает эмпати?
<sharikoff> прима - что на языке фауста и гетте значит отлично
<baronos> SergeyIT: отлично интегрирован в среду гном3 :)
<sharikoff> Pastuh: а наверно 600 какой нть у тебя?
<Pastuh> именно
<sharikoff> ну я так и понил..
<SergeyIT> baronos, а в четверг - юнити?
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], baronos: привет ;)
<Pastuh> и как мне теперь его в бридж то обыграть ? :)))
<sharikoff> короче фишка в том что из всех какашек зпавернутых в цветные обертки ты выбрал самые какашечные
<sharikoff> это зуксель и какой то белкин
<Scrimmer> и какал эти какашки самый стремный мужик в мире
<baronos> SergeyIT: щас еще одно проверю, через 5сек напиши мне опять что нить :)
<Pastuh> да это не я выбрал, пров выдал :)))
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> ну он хорошего не выдаст
<Pastuh> как всегда
<Pastuh> :(
<sharikoff> вобщем этот зуксель можно победить
<sharikoff> я даже побеждал но давно
<sharikoff> надеюсь логи ни пасс на инет у тя есть?
<sharikoff> логин и пасс*
<sharikoff> если есть  то в гугл
<Pastuh> а теперь немного теории... я думаю спрыгивать со своего провайдера (частые обрывы) и хочу перейти на лан соединение (тупо проводок сетевой затянут)
<sharikoff> как настроить bridge
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: привет
<sharikoff> так
<Pastuh> то после этого по идее нормально должно работать?
<sharikoff> ну в принципе да
<Pastuh> значит не буду сейчас велосипед изобретать и выносить себе и Вам мозГ :)))
<sharikoff> тока с провом договорись чтоп он те белый ип выдал
<Pastuh> подключу нормальный нет и потом уж мозГ продолжу выносить :))))
<sharikoff> Pastuh: выносить уже нечего
<SergeyIT> baronos, расскажи нам про эмпати...
<sharikoff> есть девушки в наших селеньях
<Pastuh> я так быстро вынес Вам мозГГГ? :)))
<sharikoff> да не.. до тебя постарались
<sharikoff> artus: пинг
<Pastuh> значит зря я сомневался в своих способностях :)))
<Pastuh> ааа...:)))
<baronos> SergeyIT: чудно, как прилетит ко мне эмпати 3,4,1 , ИРК на него переведу, удобно очень, а личные сообщения еще удобней, окон лишних нет, есть уведомление с чатом. Вообщем я доволен эмпати :)
<Pastuh> значит я не тупейший из выносящих :)) это бесспорно радует :)
<sharikoff> вопщем пиши если чо мелким почерком
<[Raiden]> если доволен только баронос, то чат от проекта гном можно считать провальным :)
<SergeyIT> baronos, у меня 3.4.1 стоит
<baronos> SergeyIT: ага, на убунту 12,04 он уже, я вот сейчас в виртуалке его пробую :)
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<SAPetrovich> нат работает
<SAPetrovich> ой не сюда )))
<SergeyIT> baronos: и что хорошего в емпати?
<baronos> SergeyIT: в среде юнити ничего хорошего :)
<[Raiden]> она на 90% гном. Так что согласен
<baronos> а вот гном3 это удобно, хотя с помощью расширений можно добиться от пиджина такой же системы уведомлений. про настройки конечно не буду говорить, их тут почти нет. но цвета можно с помощью тем поменять. как выйдет на мой дистр эмпати, сделаю тему се
<baronos> бе.
<SergeyIT> baronos, и ничего интересного в этом емпати
<baronos> SergeyIT: у каждого свой вкус на что либо ;)
<SergeyIT> это точно )
<tagezi> weechat рулит.. )
<SergeyIT> холивар! )
<baronos> хехе, ну вичат само собой хороший, но лишний терминал дежать для него мне не нужно, меня устраивает один клиент под все протоколы, ну и я любитель дефолтного софта гном :)
<tagezi> эмпати скайп поддерживает? о_О
<[Raiden]> я тоже не люблю консольные чаты. легко закрыть
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> tagezi: я делал костыль, типа скайп спрятан в процессы, а морда использовалась от эмпати через плагин пиджин-скайп.
<[Raiden]> я бы целиком юзал пиджин, но т.к. мне требуется легкий скриптинг в ирц, поулчается квирк+пиджин
<tagezi> ну, не знаю.. мне нравиться вичат.. хотя бы потому, что одно окно, и не мигает нифига, когда сообщения пишут, даже мне.. можно спокойно заниматься своими делами
<baronos> в вичат я тоже все протоколы запихал те которые использую, но как то не кошерно ёмаё :D
<sharikoff> вот такой как сделают http://clck.ru/1-XYN он и будет лучшим
<sharikoff> =)
<tagezi> и кроме ирки я джитолк юзаю.. но я его юзаю в браучере когда в гугл+ сижу.. так, что пока API к гугл+ не откроют даже задумываться не буду о других клиентах
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, когда же ты работаешь?
<sharikoff> SergeyIT: всмысле =)
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, на каналах сидишь постоянно )
<openvoid> tagezi, а чем xmpp не оно для гталка?
<sharikoff> SergeyIT: так bnc же =)
<tagezi> openvoid: они показывают гугл+?
<openvoid> круги конечно не показывает
<sharikoff> и вот такой клиент как сделают в убунте то перейду http://clck.ru/1-X_5
<tagezi> sharikoff: 29 из 140.. я обычно в этом случае удаяю клиент вообще )))
<tagezi> ну, впринципе, из за этого аси и еже с ними уже и нет
<sharikoff> tagezi: так у меня половина первого так то
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, то есть как бы всегда бдительно следишь... а сам вкалываешь где-то на стороне? )
<User041[web]> Доброго времени. Подскажите, как заставить работать камеру на 11.10 32bit в Skype?
<tagezi> интерено, у меня она работает
<tagezi> палкой вроде её не бил.. просто подключил  и понеслась
<sharikoff> SergeyIT:  да я такой
<korvin> sharikoff: хе-хе, а ты все троллишь линуксоидов лаймчатом и адиумом? =)
<sharikoff> korvin: паказуваю какие надо клиенты строгать =)
<sharikoff> мож найдется светлая голова
<User041[web]> Получается так, что программа ее определяет, но в настройках просто черное окошко... а в Cheese работает...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> korvin: адиум приятная штука
<User041[web]> Единственная беда, которая до сих пор держит меня, чтобы перейти на убунту
<sharikoff> JohnDoe_71Rus: так никто и не спорит =)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> sharikoff: можно голубя под него запилить
<Scrimmer> User041[web]: что за видеокарта ?
<Scrimmer> ой, вебкамера*
<User041[web]> Genius e-messenger 112
<Scrimmer> Я для камеры устанавливал пакеты Mplayer и Mencoder 
<Scrimmer> Затем пробуем в терминале 
<Scrimmer> mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0 
<Scrimmer> Должна появится картинка.
<Scrimmer> гуглом пользуйся для начала
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Scrimmer: у него конкретно в скайпе нет картинки
<tagezi> это вторая вещь которая не даёт ему перейти на убунту )
<Scrimmer> всеравно он виноват
<sharikoff> User041[web]: https://gist.github.com/e37eac98d08b94183ced
<sharikoff> и усе
<sharikoff> =)
<Scrimmer> делов то
<sharikoff> а ваще то вот тут https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam в пункте 3.6
<sharikoff> для тех кто незнает слово гугл
<Scrimmer> я и говорю
<Scrimmer> но всеравно ты виновен
<User041[web]> не работает однако
<User041[web]> а mplayer мне картинку с тюнера вывел
<sharikoff> что не работает
<sharikoff> по первой ссылке?
<User041[web]> да
<sharikoff> там ты скрипт тока набил командами
<JohnDoe_71Rus> странно, в квирке даблклик по ссылкам не работает 9
<sharikoff> его еще запустить надо
<sharikoff> skype-cam-fix
<sharikoff> в консоли
<Scrimmer> ох уж этот скайп
<User041[web]> та же петрушка
<sharikoff> ну в консоли же чо то написало тебе
<sharikoff> чо тебе написало в консоли?
<baronos> купил я камеру за 150р и не мучаюсь, работает как часы атомные :D
<User041[web]> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<User041[web]> (skype:3184): Gtk-WARNING **: Загружаемый модуль тем не найден в module_path: «pixmap»,
<sharikoff> User041[web]: ты по второй ссылке ходил?
<sharikoff> там пункт 3.6
<sharikoff> Check the correct path to "v4l1compat.so" on your system: Go to the menu "Places", "search for files" and search for "v4l1compat.so"
<sharikoff> не стоит у тебя
<sharikoff> =)
<User041[web]> не силен в английском...
<tagezi> гугол
<baronos> гугл транслейт спасет тебя
<tagezi> умеет переводить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а гугол силен в английском? :)
<sharikoff> он в китайском слабак
<sharikoff> по одному иероглифу на строчку тока может
<User041[web]> Проверьте правильность пути к "v4l1compat.so" на вашей системе: Перейдите в меню "Места", "Поиск файлов" и поиск "v4l1compat.so"
<tagezi> он с финского переводит так себе ))
<sharikoff> а пачку как они пишут -слабо ему
<sharikoff> User041[web]: вот спасибо тебе за перевод
<tagezi> )
<sharikoff> надо запомнить и записать где нибудь
<sharikoff> а то забуду
<User041[web]> Мне это ни о чем не говорит, новичок знаете ли...
<sharikoff> tagezi: я сдаюсь
<User041[web]> Где этот файл искать и что с ним делать, не совсем понятно
<Scrimmer> Давайте все дружно будем лепить пельмени?
<korvin> там же написано где искать
<sharikoff> в английском не силен, в убунте не силен..
<korvin> места -> поиск файлов
<sharikoff> korvin: а ты знаешь где в убунте места?
<sharikoff> =))
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> он хочет его мозг съесть )
<User041[web]> Юнити это как обьяснить
<sharikoff> вобщем тебе надо найти этот файл
<sharikoff> там в юнити поиск есть?
<korvin> sharikoff: ну… нужно зайти в места -> поиск файлов и найти где места =)
<User041[web]> Вобщем нет такого файла
<sharikoff> korvin: уж такие там места.. загляденье
<sharikoff> User041[web]: значит надо поставить пакет в котором этот файл есть
<User041[web]> Ладно...вернусь минут через 15
<User041[web]> Продолжим)
<elClair> Всем привет,у меня тут проблема с инетом, ну очень медленно работает, неужели  удаление avahi поможет?
<elClair> *отключение
<sharikoff> авахи он же зероконф он же бонжур?
<elClair> я не в курсе,я вчера убунту поставила
<sharikoff> непоможет
<elClair> ><
<sharikoff> ping -c 100 ya.ru
<elClair> вот и у меня такое чувство
<sharikoff> как закончит пинговать последнюю строчку покажи
<korvin> это наверное с днсом че-то, у меня такое в дебиане было
<elClair> я сейчас в винде
<sharikoff>  elClairдык переключайся
<elClair> щааас, уно моменто
<SergeyIT> ноооо таааммм бббуууддееттт меееддллленнноо
<elClair> дадада
<baronos> уменя только на винде инет тормоз, как пересел на линь тут прям конкорд который правда падает частенько из-за провайдера :D
<sharikoff> ну конеееечно
<sharikoff> это все гном наверное
<sharikoff> а не.. эмпати ;)
<Scrimmer> а чо сразу гном то?
<Scrimmer> нашли крайнего
<baronos> гыы, эмпати няшка, темы от адиума хорошо работаю кстати на нем :)
<umren> а нафиг они там?
<baronos> темы менять
<Scrimmer> win xp classic <3
<umren> фу
<umren> уродство
<korvin> umren: +100500
<korvin> никогда не понимал любителей "классического виндового" оформления
<baronos> он не тормозил на хп :D
<korvin> вендопроблемы
<SergeyIT> гномист баронос ученик кдешника райдена в области рекламы
<baronos> хехе :)
<SergeyIT> а я не понимаю вообще любителей оформления (
<korvin> гыгы, похоже у elClair вообще инет умер
<korvin> SergeyIT: ну дык ты ж делфист
<SergeyIT> байты толстые в инет не пролезают
<korvin> =)
<SergeyIT> korvin, да уж 4.5 года дельфи не юзал, где он в линуксе?
<korvin> ого, так много времени уже прошло? o_O'
<SergeyIT> ага )
<korvin> пересел на Лазарус? =)
<SergeyIT> на QT
<KyuuBe> >sudo: ﻿blkid: command not found
<KyuuBe> в убунту что-то изменилось?
<korvin> может PATH?
<SergeyIT> работает
<korvin> SergeyIT: на QuickTime? o_O'
<SergeyIT> QTCreator
<korvin> Qt =)
<SergeyIT> крючкотвор )
<korvin> Qt =)
<korvin> ты ж уже 4.5 года в линухе, должен был привыкнуть к регистрозависимости =)
<korvin> от че не люблю в ирц, то шо при дисконнектах непонятно, какие сообщения успели уйти, а какие нет =/
<SergeyIT> korvin, зачем?
<korvin> затем, что она повсюду
<korvin> и привычки приобретаются автоматически, а не специально, поэтому вопрос "зачем?" некорректен =)
<SergeyIT> а причем тут линукс, я в С уже 22 года как, и не задумываюсь об этом )
<baronos> Onkeltem: тут?
<User012[web]> Vecher dobrii
<baronos> !ru
<ubuntuhelp> На канале разрешён только русский язык. В исключительных случаях разрешён английский, для общения с IRC операторами Freenode. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский
<korvin> http://translit.ru
<Onkeltem> baronos: ya
<User041[web]> Я вернулся... так как камеру побороть?
<artus> sharikoff, понг
<baronos> Onkeltem: ты случаем расширение не ставил https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/150/message-notifier/ ?
<User012[web]> не могу рус настроить
<Onkeltem> baronos: не-а
<Onkeltem> baronos: я вчера своё пытался написать... пока в электричке ехал, без интернета )))
<User012[web]> в поддерйке языков стоит рус но поменялась только дата
<openvoid> в свойсвах клавиатуры раскладку добавить надо
<baronos> Onkeltem: вообщем что я хочу, это расширение показывает сколько пропущенных сообщений на топ панели, в коде я нашел как поменять цвет с красного на белый, но проблема оказал другой, цвет цифр белый и не могу определить где в коде
<baronos> поменять цвет на черный. просто хочу под один стиль иконок подогнать
<User012[web]> как ето сделать?
<openvoid> Settings-Keyboard
<openvoid> System Settings > Keyboard Layout
<User012[web]> спасибо,уже легче
<openvoid> плюсиком добавить
<Onkeltem> baronos: понятно. Ну, я как закончу с расширением, может уже буду знать как это делать
<User012[web]> а саму систему локализовать как?
<User012[web]> встандартной менюшке  настройки языка ничего не получается
<openvoid> куда то нужно LANG=ru_RU.UTF8
<openvoid> куда то в /etc
<baronos> Onkeltem: ну и при наведени на иконку этого расширения цвет меняется на черный цифр, вот бы найти чтоб при наведении менять на красный :) вообщем будет время свободное посмотри, а я пока попробую с автором связатся и узать.
<User012[web]> а с учетом того что я только недавно пользуюсь убунту и не знаю таких тонкостей есть варианты?)
<openvoid> погугли, где то есть пошаговые статейки
<User012[web]> пробовал,по стандарту не работает и через терминал не вышло
<Onkeltem> baronos: ok
<User012[web]> смог только в лисе русифицировать все =(
<openvoid> проще всего установить сразу на русском
<openvoid> /etc/default/locale
<openvoid> исправить на ru_RU.UTF8
<openvoid> и перезагрузиться
<User041[web]> У меня сейчас мозг взорвется..... Как же заставить скайп работать с камерой?..... ='(
<openvoid> стереть скайп
<jlewka> f xnj yt hf,jfntn&
<jlewka> а что не работает?
<User041[web]> Не смешно
<User041[web]> Скайп определяет камеру но изображение выводить отказывается напроч
<openvoid> google talk plugin пользуй
 * openvoid забыл о скайпе и с тех пор имеет шелковистые волосы
<User041[web]> А звонки контактам скайпа как там совершать?
<openvoid> контакты тоже на гугл пересадить
<openvoid> или через сип на sipnet.ru
<User012[web]> да да,сплю и вижу как контакты скайпа дружно толпой прыгают на гуглток
<User041[web]> Это все хорошо... но тут дело такое, когда именно скайп нужен именно с видеозвонками
<User012[web]> блин,как снять рид онли с файлов в етс?
<openvoid> снимать не надо
<openvoid> надо редоктор с sudo запускать
<openvoid> а упоротые контакты со скайпом не нужны, я их убрал и дышу легче
<User041[web]> Ну тут каждому по потребностям
<User318[web]> ничегошеньки не выходит.Не могу я файл locale менять -_-
<openvoid> alt+f2 sudo gedit /etc/default/locale
<openvoid> вроде так
<User041[web]> Бяда... что же делать...
<User041[web]> v4l1compat.so <----------- про это пишут что-то, но разобрать что к чему, новичку, вроде меня, довольно сложно
<artus> а в чем профит ставить сначала буржуйский. а потом рожать ежика по натягиванию локали?
<User318[web]> да не ставил я буржуйку
<artus> ну так в чем тогда проблемы?
<openvoid> диск то один, а выбрать при установке русский мешает идеология далее-далее
<tagezi> User041[web]: http://www.opennet.ru/tips/info/1962.shtml
<User318[web]> ставил 9.10 с ливки русскую,как обычно это был полурусский. обновил до 10.04 и теперь вообще все на вражьей мове и не лечится
<User318[web]> вот не правда,идеалогия далее далее помогает только на виндах -_-
<artus> в чем смысл ставить 9.10, обновлять до 10.04 , когда вот щас вот уже практически 12 зарелизится
<User318[web]> потому что у меня диск с 9.10 -_-
<artus> вобщем создаем себе трудности и героически их преодолеваем
<User318[web]> ставить все через образы на нетбуке жутко неудобно
<artus> User318[web], челадой малавек, нетинстал и флешка, 400 метров трафика (ну может 600) и у тебя нормальная система
<openvoid> флешку с лайвом сделать проще простого
<User041[web]> Проверить в v4l1 ли причина можно так: "..." однако открывается мплеер, но изображение в нем со встроенного тв тюнера
<User041[web]> что не так?
<artus> а не 2 гига недообнов с фиг знает какого лохматого года диска
<artus> вобщем извращайся )
<User318[web]> спасибо,добрая душа)
<tagezi> User041[web]:  чего тебе ещё не понятно? пакет установи.. команду тебе дали, пишешь скриптик, запускаешь
<tagezi> помоему уже разжували всё что только можно
<User041[web]> Скачал пакет, это bz2 видимо архив, а как ставить то... говорю же, новичок я
<tagezi> из репов поставь
<User041[web]> а подробнее, если не затруднит
<tagezi> у тебя вообще какая система?
<User041[web]> 11.10 Ubuntu 32bit
<tagezi> потрясающе )
<tagezi> терминал умеешь открывать?
<User318[web]> ладнушки,будем извращаться и  ставить с нуля 11ую -_-
<User041[web]> Да уж умею)
<tagezi> набери в нём команду
<tagezi> man apt-get
<User041[web]> много буков
<openvoid> это слишком hard-way
<openvoid> q
<tagezi> пока не выучишь то что там написано, можешь забыть про настройку камеры
<User041[web]> очень смешно...
<User318[web]> да,выучить маны это надо =)
<tagezi> насамом деле вообще не капельки
<User041[web]> Чтож вы такие вредные, я помощи прошу, а они маны учить посылают...
<User318[web]> слушай,меня вон тоже ругают за попытки локалку примотать
<User318[web]> борись)
<jlewka> локалку примотать?)
<openvoid> всю жизнь менее слепой помогает более слепому, а совсем зрячий проблем совсем слепого не узрит
<User041[web]> Поддержка пользователей: IRC Web чат
<User318[web]> локализацию
<User041[web]> вроде я правильно читаю
<User041[web]> Поддержка а не посыл учить\читать
<andrex> английский надо усить яб сказал, чтоб начать понимать всё остальное, а не просто вызубрить фигню какують в man
<tagezi> User318[web]: ты образ сете нормальный закачалбы, на флешку загрузилбы и поставил бы с него
<artus> User041[web], поддержка платная , а здесь так, направить на путь истинный )
<User318[web]> основа основ интернет-юмора,просьбы о помощи на иксах
<User041[web]> Да... воистину сказано "Хочешь что-то сделать - сделай это сам".
<tagezi> User041[web]: а если бы умелбы поиском пользоваться, в пять минут бы нашёл инфу, что обновить с 9.04 до 11.10 практически не возможно
<artus> User041[web], а если тебе что то не нравится, никто не держит) но за тебя опять же никто ничего делать не будет) подсказать подскажут, даже подищуть годный ман , если у самого то есть желание чего либо понять
<dagunity> Как сказал однажды один умник: "Осознание собственного несовершенства - есть проблеск Гения!"
<artus> а если тебе готовое решение, то тут уж не обессудь)
<User041[web]> Я про обновление не спрашивал вроде
<User318[web]> тагези,ты промазал ага)
<tagezi> )
<artus> User041[web], ктомуже, для особо ленивых на форуме есть кнопачка поиска, и там же 100500 ответов на твои вопросы
<User041[web]> Читал читал, и полгугла перелопатил, на одном и том же совете у одного все работает а у другого тут же  нет
<User041[web]> Закон подлости чтоб его...
<User041[web]> Я к сожалению в списке у кого "не работает"..
<korvin> это зависит от фазы луны на самом деле
<User318[web]> это опять же закон иксов а не подлости,то что работает у других так хрен будет ТАК работать у тебя под твои конфиги
<User041[web]> Конфиги то дефолт
<tagezi>  у всех у кого руки не от тазобедреных суставов растут - всё работает всегда
<artus> :D
<openvoid> не не всегда, но кактус надо есть с довольной миной
<jlewka> ну вот, значит у меня рук от туда растут(
<jlewka> все время что то ломается..
<User041[web]> StrightHands.dll последней версии
<baronos> в убунту русский язык легко добавить, если имеете ввиду русификация ОС
<korvin> лол
<korvin> а нужно libhands.so
<openvoid> вот наптимер xen сейчас поломан, но я не плачу
<User318[web]> баронос,с одной стороны да,а с другой стороны нет)
<baronos> User318[web]: в чем проблема?
<korvin> странно, когда я последний раз видел убунту, локализация там добавлялась через меню
<korvin> впрочем то был гном 2...
<baronos> и сейчас просто добавить
<User318[web]> в том что как раньше в меню языков я русский то выставил,просто на сей раз систему это не смутило и она продолжила изъясняца по иностранному
<User041[web]> Ну вас в общем...
<korvin> слабак
<artus> гг
<jlewka> ))))))000
<User318[web]> =)))
<User318[web]> хотя конечно на его фоне я не шибко лучше выгляжу)))
<korvin> эээ
<korvin> вы разные или один и тот же?
<tagezi> -1
<korvin> только сейчас обратил внимание на номер
<korvin> а что за мода на такие ники пошла?
<tagezi> разные они.. один голубенький второй фиолетовенький ))
<korvin> это вместо GuestXXXXX?
<tagezi> угу
<korvin> tagezi: у меня они оба синие =)
<jlewka> эх... уже и тут рассизм... Раз с браузера не человек уже?)
<tagezi> weechat hekbn )
<tagezi> рулит*
<korvin> не, мне просто не нравятся разноцветные ники
<korvin> в глазах рябит от этого =)
<korvin> а на вичат я давно забил
<User318[web]> да не до настройки вичатов мне)Завтра смена,надо рецепты учить,форму постирать,а тут не работает ничерта)
<korvin> ты повар что ли?
<User318[web]> да
<dagunity> :)
<artus> User318[web], и нафига тогда было убунты ставить ? ))
<dagunity> офигеть можно - повар на Ubuntu
<User318[web]> потому что мой  нетбук офигевает от виндов
<korvin> да, жесть та еще
<User318[web]> нормалды (с)
<tagezi> User318[web]: тебе уже сказали: качаешь образ, пишешь на флешь, и ставишься через флешку, через час у тебя нормальная 12.04 бета 2 стоит уже
<User318[web]> нафиг беты
<artus> или послезавтра релиз )
<User318[web]> посидел с бетой вин 8
<openvoid> только груб иногда поправить надо
<korvin> ну ты сравнил
<artus> User318[web], а нафиг твои наркоманские пляски с обноами? ))
<User318[web]> нет чуть не умер,модемушку тоже конфижить пришлось
<artus> *в
<korvin> венда в бете до сп2/3
<korvin> а то и до 4
<artus> та же бета будет адекватнее в разы по сравнению с твоими методами )
<openvoid> с убунтой в жтот раз не лучше
<tagezi> кстати сегодня обнов так и не было
<User318[web]> мои наркоманские пляски доставлют мне удовольствие и утешают что я не стал админом а стал поваром
<openvoid> бету в лтс без релиз кандидата
<korvin> ставь лтс
<korvin> или дебиан стэйбл
<tagezi> наверное, у же полная заморозка, можно считать релизом )
<User318[web]> кстати флешки нет,есть плеер)
<korvin> это будет эпично
<openvoid> я както с фотика ставился
<tagezi> вот помоему тоже побарабану )
<openvoid> главное чтоб биос правильно увидел
<tagezi> нужен диск.. а как он называется - это уже 10 дело
<korvin> а, ну да, пожалуй
<tagezi> единственное
<Scrimmer> Как думаете, обновление Ubuntu с 10.04 и 11.10 на 12.04 будет нормальным, или как всегда все полетит к чертям?:)
<User318[web]> оооо
<korvin> Scrimmer: голосую, что полетит.
<User318[web]> какой актуальный вопрос)))
<tagezi> ну не полетит )) я с 11.10 обновлялся
<Scrimmer> я с 10.04 на 11.04 как то обновился
<tagezi> нормально всё
<Scrimmer> жалко было :)
<User318[web]> я как то с 9.10 до 10.04 обновился...эпично было)
<openvoid> я регулярно где то с 07 по 10 обновлялся всё было живо
<korvin> Scrimmer: говорят, что чтобы обновление было более гладким, лучше отключать иксы
<korvin> впрочем это про федору говорят, емнип
<User318[web]> ладушки,ну вас,пойду форму таки простирну,ещё вернусь,чо)
<openvoid> в федоре не всегда гладко было
<Scrimmer> а вы как посоветуете обновляться?)
<openvoid> я обычно как всплывало сообщение в иксах жал - да хочу новый
<jlewka> wget ftp://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-releases/10.04.4/ubuntu-10.04.4-desktop-i386.iso
<jlewka> я так совету.)
<korvin> да, точно, я на недобуке так обновился вроде с 11.04 на 11.10, все норм прошло
<korvin> всмысле как openvoid а не как jlewka
<Scrimmer> что есть openvoid и что есть jlewka?
<korvin> омг
<korvin> это ники...
<Scrimmer> прости грешного
<Scrimmer> забираю свои слова обратно
<korvin> они тут выше писали
<Scrimmer> korvin, давай дружить?
<korvin> ты че, бухой?
<User318[web]> нет,он наркоман
<Scrimmer> нет, я просто дружелюбный
<korvin> одно но: я обновлял систему не сразу как релиз вышел, а где-то спустя полгода
<Scrimmer> наркоман Вонни, а я нормальный
<User318[web]> я же говорю наркоман
<Scrimmer> всеголишь ?)
<User318[web]> они все  дружелюбные
<User318[web]> обновляться нужно когда поддержка истекает ИМХО
<Scrimmer> вонни очень дерзкий
<User318[web]> твой вонни такой дерзкий что в челябинске его считают дерзким?
<Scrimmer> я из Севастополя, у нас тут своя атмосфера
<Scrimmer> и харош быть таким дерзким с таким ником, Юзер318
<korvin> а… тепло… конопляные поля горят...
<User318[web]> я повар,я могу быть ещё более дерзким.А знаешь почему?Потому что у меня есть наюор из дохрена крайне опасных ножей -_-
<tagezi> заканчивайте непотребности непотребить
<korvin> непотребствовать
<Scrimmer> непотребные
<Scrimmer> непотреби
<Onkeltem> baronos: такой вообще бардак откровенный с документацией по разработке экстеншенов - тьфу
<baronos> Onkeltem: согласен
<Onkeltem> baronos: не могу найти способа заставить g-s перезагрузить код экстеншена :) Пока только "r" пользую
<User318[web]> а тем временем в Африке голодали дети...
<User318[web]> как тут ник поменять?
<User318[web]> !ник?
<Onkeltem> baronos: хотя нет, наверное  с помощью gsettings можно
<Scrimmer> команда /nick ник
<andrex>  /nick nick
<Scrimmer> эх, старый добрый irc
<andrex>  читай /help
<Scrimmer> только хелп, только хардкор
<angry_povar> нафиг надо ради одной смены ника хелпы читать =)
<baronos> Onkeltem: может быть через lg они отладку смотрят и проверяют код на работаспособнотьс
<Scrimmer> хардкор же
<Scrimmer> не?
<korvin> не
<andrex>  для саморазвитя
<andrex> xD
<Scrimmer> :3
<Scrimmer> а много тут няшек?)
<korvin> хардкор — это посмотреть спеки протокола  ШКС
<korvin> IRC*
<baronos> Onkeltem: про lookingGlass почитай может че полезное будет https://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/LookingGlass
<korvin> или даже сорцы сервера
<Scrimmer> самой первой ирки
<korvin> хотя это уже немного через ж
<Scrimmer> это наркоманство, друк мой
<artus> @kban Scrimmer 3600 иди проветрись ка друк
<korvin> angry_povar: http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc2812.html#b во =)
<korvin> http://d.pr/i/fL1A =)
<tagezi> здорово.. есть что почитать на ночь )
<Onkeltem> baronos: отладку то можно смотреть через LG, но вот что-либо изменить - никак. То есть ты меняешь байт в коде экстеншена и чтобы применить изменения, нужно рестартануть GS
<Onkeltem> baronos: через LG перегрузит экстеншн тож нельзя, потому как LG - сам экстеншн :)))
<Onkeltem> baronos: ну  всмысле - обычный скрипт на js
<baronos> Onkeltem: эт да, немного не продуманно :D
<angry_povar> в эфире
<angry_povar> а тут весело0
<User287[web]> повар спрашивает повара
<User287[web]> Здравствуйте, я-таки хотел спросить, а при переходе на 11.10 юнити автоматически ставится или как там?
<andrex> как там автоматически
<angry_povar> а хз
<dagunity> У меня вопрос к тем, у кого есть практический опыт использования Ubuntu Server с применением различных функциональных ролей ....
<openvoid> да ставится
<andrex> !ask | dagunity
<ubuntuhelp> dagunity: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User287[web]> ну,я бы просто хотел остаться со своим гномом, юнити совсем не нравится
<angry_povar> юзер287,будь с гномом,благославляю
<openvoid> 11.04 - там можно войти ещё в старый гном
<openvoid> но суппорта - 1 месяц осталось
<dagunity> Какое количество одновременных vpn соединений может держать простенькая машинка с Ubuntu Server на борту, выполняющая роль роутера и впн сервера?
<artus> 2
<User287[web]> ну, у меня пока 11.04, я просто читал, что в 11.10 еще ставится старогном.
<angry_povar> старогном
<angry_povar> мне нравится
<dagunity> Примерная конфигурация: intel i3, 2 gb ОЗУ, 250 Gb HDD
<baronos> User287[web]: gnome-sesion-fallback
<andrex> умер ваш старогном, если хочеш иди на дебиан
<angry_povar> помянем?
<artus> на дебиане он тож не нужен) есть же нашный гш
<andrex> xD
<angry_povar> а ещё была болдженОС...нафиг нам гном и иже с ним?
<User287[web]> ок, спасибо, посмотрюю сешн-фоллбек, но до октября можно не чесаться
<Sergey_IT> angry_povar, за упоминание этой ОС здесь банят
<dagunity> видимо админов тут нет ... только юзеры ....
<artus> dagunity, ошибаеся)
<dagunity> может тогда я вопрос поставил не правильно?
<artus> а, ты все про свое впн  ))
<dagunity> ну да
<artus> dagunity, впны они разные есть, ну пару сотен без проблем будет
<dagunity> accel-ppp
<angry_povar> окей окей, я не упоминаю что-либо не связанное с родным любимым канониколом
<artus> angry_povar, рецепты учи ) ато завтра будет пичалька )
<tagezi> у него завтра полюбому убдет печалька, он форму не постирал )
<angry_povar> я постирал)))
<angry_povar> и печальки не будет)
<tagezi> тогда иди ставь нормальную систему и учи белеты
<artus> dagunity, очередная костыльная мегасборка ? )
<dagunity> стандартная не работает с радиус атрибутами
<dagunity> нужно для шейпинга трафика
<angry_povar> в среду будет выходной в среду и поставлю)
<angry_povar> пока хоть сестра не будет лазить
<artus> хотя я его не щупал, кстати встречный вопрос, клиенты у него друг друга видят по pptp ?
<Nor8>  artus: Новый болгенОС вышел. Ты знал? :-D
<tagezi> angry_povar: я имел ввиду Убунту почеловечески поставь ))
<artus> Nor8, скучно? )
<Nor8> artus: Это провокационный вопрос! )))
<angry_povar> тагези,ай ноу вот ю мин))))В среду поставлю все нормально.Заодно релизик потыркаю
<artus> Nor8, :P
<dagunity> ну вообще пингуют друг друга ... но у меня WiMAX сеть .... там закрыл возможность общения абонентов на уровне классификаторов ...
<tagezi> angry_povar: бета 2 нормально работает.. чо её тыркать?
<Sergey_IT> так сломать то надо
<artus> dagunity, да чегойто просто лень городить proxyarp , а openvpn не натягивается на планшеты , вот и думаю чего бы затестить такого
<dagunity> вообще accel-ppp: pptp, l2tp, pppoe сервер, со встроенным радиус клиентом
<artus> это я уже глянул) пощупаю его на досуге
<tagezi> angry_povar: сходи в магазин, купи флешку за 300 рублей.. гиговую.. залей на неё 12.04, и с флегки установи... минут 30 установки, минут 40 обновы.. ну ещё пол часа пока с дашем разберёшься и обоину повесишь )
<dagunity> бинарники нашел только для дебиана
<dagunity> на остальных нужно и сорсов ставить
<dagunity> из соросов сорри
<artus> dagunity, http://adminblog.org.ua/2012/02/устновка-сервера-accel-ppp-в-debian/ дык вроде как без проблем
<algundia> гиговой не хватит
<Nor8>   artus: Как  это не натягивается? На андроид маркет полно прог.
<angry_povar> а на кой мне обоина?)))
<algundia> если только онлайн-установка
<Sergey_IT> algundia, это почему не хватит 1Г?
<artus> Nor8, нет желания модуль для openvpn компилить, а без него все проги ни о чем
<algundia> не знаю, даже 10.04 требовал 2гб
<algundia> с сиди шло, а так только онлайн-инсталляция
<artus> dagunity, ток по хорошему заменить make install на чекинсталл, и вообще сказка )
<dagunity> :)
<artus> algundia, эммм, что у тебя 2 гига требует?
<Sergey_IT> algundia, лайвСД на СД влезает
<algundia> ну, может быть
<Nor8> artus: ЧТо то ты перемудрил, есть подозрение ))
<tagezi> ну.. дивиди действительно 1,8 требует
<Sergey_IT> а зачем он нужен?
<artus> нетинстал тянет в убунте метров на 25ть , любая ливка 700 метров , причем льется на флешку прямо из унетбутина, без всяких исо
<dagunity> ну если на сервак вешать дебиан или убунту сервер, то бинарники в обоих случаях прокатят ... проверено ...
<artus> Nor8, да не, tun.ko нужен, а его в моем ядре нет )
 * angry_povar смотрит на нетбуку леновы и грустит
<tagezi> потому что у когото, не будем тыкать пальчиками в повара, руки не от туда )
<Nor8>  artus: А ты как "тру" юзер циаген какой-нибудь уже прикрутил? ))))
<artus> dagunity, да я к тому что его вообще пофиг на чем собирать то ) а если секинсталиш то на выходе у тебя дебки ) и всех делов ,
<algundia> на сайте убунты написано, что 2гб
<dagunity> ну да согласен ...
<artus> algundia, то у тебя сайты какие то неправельные , или интернет неправельный
<algundia> плюс голая убунту не тянет ничего лишнего
<algundia> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<algundia> хау ту инстолл
<algundia> Insert a USB stick with at least 2GB of free space
 * angry_povar представил голую убунту и понял что любовь не проходит.Никогда.
<tagezi> )
<angry_povar> голая убунту...insert usb stick...да...что то в этом есть)))
<algundia> только консоль, ты и никого больше
<tagezi> и квабратики вместо руских буковок )
<artus> algundia, unetbootin в руки и не страдать фигней )
<artus> а вообще cat ubuntu.iso /dev/sdc && sync , и будет тебе ливка
<artus> * cat ubuntu.iso > /dev/sdc && sync
<algundia> чтобы примонтировать его, нужно иметь куда монтировать
<algundia> хотя не
<tagezi> artus: а если залить исо на плеер, плеер потом будет работать? ))
<angry_povar> ребяты,ящас перевозбужусь
<angry_povar> хватит
<jlewka> artus, и как такм образом флешка загрузочной станет?
<artus> tagezi, на sd карту если , даже на телефон можно )
<tagezi> artus: а она на телефон не установиться? )
<artus> jlewka, вот просто возмет и сделается) вон на столе лежит установочная ) сделаная таким образом
<tagezi> выключаешь телефон, включаешь, а там установка убунты )
<andrex> tagezi: не гони ерунды
<angry_povar> это рай
<andrex> хотябы просто по одной причине не встанет на телефон, у них архитектуры разные.
<algundia> а там мбр бла-бла не нужен?
<artus> мм, а никто не подскажет аддон к ff который растягивает видео во влеше собственно
<tagezi> andrex: ну.. мне откуда знать.. может она устанавливается, но не работает )
<Nor8> andrex: Про телефон с убунту, который можно будт подключить к монику и получить полноценную ось с фулл ХД читал уже?
<algundia> 12,04 по новостям амр поддерживает
<angry_povar> включаешь ты свой дофига модный тачевый телефон...включается консоль...а кнопушков нету...печаль
<algundia> кстати, вполне возможно
<algundia> я читал сегодня, что некоторые обновляют ос навигатора и ставят пароль на вход, а потом не могут зайти без кнопок
<andrex> Nor8: чилал, но  там арм
<angry_povar> хе хе)))
<baronos> artus: прикольно http://goo.gl/y8zxd :D
<angry_povar> мило
<artus> baronos, чего за аддончик?
<baronos> artus: эт плеер такой походу
<artus> эмммм
<artus> не, я так не играю
<baronos> artus: хехе, а вообще хз, даже не встречал подобие хромоских
<artus> да есть какоето , но как то оно на 12й не ставится
<angry_povar> а мы напишем свою ось...с блекджеком и куртизанками!
<angry_povar> и все встанет
<algundia> я потерял нить разговора
<algundia> а вы как считаете, фаирфоксу нужен спиддайл или нет?
<algundia> в 13ом добавили
<Nor8> В 12 -м может ?
<angry_povar> а как вы считаете,хрому нужно весить 180 метров?
<algundia> в авроре
<algundia> 13.0a2 (2012-04-18)
<tagezi> хром весит 180 метров?
<algundia> хотя да, уже в 12 добавили
<angry_povar> тагези,когда я его с виндей сносил он весил 180
<algundia> он немало весит
<angry_povar> угу
<angry_povar> и кушает много
<angry_povar> а раньше я так его любил...
<algundia> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<tagezi> angry_povar: быть не можешь.. у него сырци весят 1,7 мега
<tagezi> тоесть отн сам, мегобат 20 наверное
<tagezi> он*
<angry_povar> сырцы да
<tagezi> 30 мегобайт он весит
<angry_povar> а потом кэширование странитс,запоминание гугл таск баров и иже с ними
<angry_povar> там свистоперделок которые забиваются-масса
<tagezi> систему нужно чистить вовремя
<tagezi> и не засорять плагинами не нужными хорошую программуц
<angry_povar> я дома бываю часа по 4 мне не до чисток)
<tagezi> ты тут сидишь уже дольше
<angry_povar> сегодня выходной
<angry_povar> завтра опять пропаду_
<tagezi> почитить - комп, это впринципе минут 15 от силы.. раз в месяц можно себе позволить
<angry_povar> не надо только меня отчитывать)
<tagezi> устраиваешь из машины файло помойку
<angry_povar> я как в школе
<angry_povar> не устраиваю.Тут скромно гиг  музыки и 3 гига сериал.Все
<angry_povar> и тех уже нет так как я винды снес
<algundia> у меня на лисичке сейчас 150мб кеш
<algundia> 450
<angry_povar> а ещё меня ругают
<algundia> а музыки гигабайт 20
<algundia> а может и больше
<[koshka]> ага
<[koshka]> не ждали?
<algundia> нет
<k0shka> так веселее
<[koshka]> бывает
<[koshka]> artus, !
<artus> [koshka], !
<k0shka> !
<[koshka]> artus, :P
<[koshka]> пора кого то кикнуть :D
 * artus повесил на язык [koshka] прищепку
<[koshka]> ай ай
<k0shka> !trivi
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='trivi'
<angry_povar> оО
<[koshka]> artus, а че вас нет в жабе то?
<artus> [koshka], глюк
<jlewka>  [koshka] привет)
<[koshka]> jlewka, приветы
<jlewka> как жизнь молодая?)
<[koshka]> да потихому вроде
<[koshka]> а твоя?
<Werxxx> Здравствуйте. Как memtest86 убрать?
<Sergey_IT> а чем мешает?
<Werxxx> Блин дистрибутив обновил и все
<artus> груб обнови просто
<Scrimmer> А это нормально, что у меня после полного перехода на убунту появились жосткие синяки под глазами,вечный недосып жуткий и часто голова болит
<Scrimmer> а то я волнуюсь
<artus> Scrimmer, тебе прозрачные намеки ни о чем не говорят?
<angry_povar> и борода в рубашку заправляется
<Scrimmer> молчу, прости :)
<[koshka]> :DDDDDDDDDDDD
<[koshka]> хахахаха
<shenmue> Марк Шатлворт дал название для Ubuntu 12.10 - имя релиза Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal.
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<Scrimmer> пыщ
<shenmue> наверное благодоря убунту некторые люди узнают о животных
<angry_povar> пыщ
<shenmue> что такие есть вообще =)
<Scrimmer> пчся
<nuts_x> пыщ
<nuts_x> истине воины УПЧК
<nuts_x> :)
<Scrimmer> щячло
<Scrimmer> хотя мне сцыкотно тут трешиться, боюсь нового бана :)
<nuts_x> ну бан так бан...
<nuts_x> не привыкать:)
<tagezi> квадратный попугай?
<Sergey_IT> народу начало прибывать потихоньку
<Scrimmer> фиолетовые пльмни
<tagezi> блин.. я не буду обновляться до 12.10
<Scrimmer> наверно потому что она еще не вышла?
<angry_povar> нет,это  что то личное
<Scrimmer> ты хочешь об этом поговорить?
<tagezi> что тем мало?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, логично, 21 декабря там рядом
<tagezi> =)
<Scrimmer> как говаривали раньше - О мертвом человеке либо хорошо, либо ничего. Он мертв - хорошо...
<Scrimmer> ;)
<tagezi> если так с названиями пойдёт то какнибудь мы услышим spherical Pikaia
<shenmue> странно что Q ибо вроде как очередность букв соблюдали. а тут на те.
<Scrimmer> может инфа недостоверна?
<shenmue> не. просто это мое как хочу так и называю
<shenmue> лучше бы лтс только выпускали . по мне самое то
<nuts_x> лтс рулит
<Scrimmer> рулить то рулит. да
<Scrimmer> но блин, с выходом новых версий, не lts, появляется больше новых функций
<shenmue> и педалит то педалит да
<Scrimmer> и няшности :)
<shenmue> факт в том что эти вкусности можно к следующему релизу лтс допилить
<Scrimmer> но когда их тестить то ?
<Scrimmer> за 2 года можно норм потестить все
<tagezi> ну да.. Юнити только сейчас становиться более менее
<Scrimmer> а ввели ее еще в 10.10
<tagezi> хотя к следующему лтс, помоему собирались от иксов отказатьс
<shenmue> а тестит как в дебинае. есть тестовоая ветка а есть стабильная
<shenmue> юнити в 11.04
<shenmue> а в 10.10 гном 2
<Scrimmer> в 10.10 для нетбуков
<Scrimmer> а смысл от тестовой?
<Scrimmer> ставить сырую ось на комп?
<Scrimmer> ради кого?
<shenmue> баранос
<shenmue> тут на дебиан тестинг наезжают
<shenmue> нука фас!
<tagezi> убунту - это вообще тестовая слегка допиленый дебиан ))
<tagezi> почитайте историю проекта )))
<shenmue> насколько я помню у убы вообще проблемы с совместимостью с дебианом
<tagezi> ну, они потихоньку нарастают.. да
<tagezi> дебиан ругается на это.. но когданибудь это должно было случитьсяя
<tagezi> не всёже тестить дебиан
<shenmue> ну об этом уже вроде как года три если не меньше боолтают переодически то тут то там
<tagezi> но из дебиана пакеты ставяться..
<tagezi> теже дрова, вроде встают без бебна
<shenmue> в дебиане апстарт?
<tagezi> я давно не слежу за деб.. уже года 4 наверное как слез с него
<shenmue> а при чем тут дрова кстати? я про конфиги и прочее
<[Raiden]> я не советую дебиан. некотоыре софтины там конкретно замораживаются по версиям, даже в анстейбл\тестинг
<artus> [Raiden], примеры же в студию )
<baronos> то что кеды там 4,6 не значит что он заморозился, это просто твой кде нафиг не нужен.
<[Raiden]> kde sc достаточнй пример
<artus> :D
<tagezi> там и едро 2 с хвостом до сих пор
<artus> ну да, чего еще мог рейден в пример сказать)
<shenmue> кедер и шеллер стравились =)
<Sergey_IT> щас драка будет
<tagezi> artus: у тебя какое стоит?
<shenmue> у кедера преимущество. он модер =)
<baronos> 3,2,16
<artus> Linux pc 3.2.0-2-686-pae
<[Raiden]> Как минимум мне нужен.
<tagezi> о.. ты когда успел обновить? ))
<baronos> в экспериментал репах 3,3
<[Raiden]> что бы фанатики и красноглазики гнома на меня не кидались, скажу по другому. В  убунте есть пакеты в версиях которых есть 0ubuntu - это значит что пакет либо новее чем в дебиане, либо в дебиане вообще такого нет
<shenmue> бароносу скучно как и мне. все работает.... линь проклятый. даже вирусов нет. ну что за дела? ...
<baronos> и вообще, в дебиан стабле не попадет софт пока не поправять и не пропатчат до 99% её
<[Raiden]> такой дистр не нужен дома имхо.
<shenmue> хм а мне вроде казалась что вроде как у дебиана побоше пакетов то
<[Raiden]> ибо аптайм менее критичен чем новые фичи
<[Raiden]> и хоть вы говорите тестовая убунта, у меня пол месяца аптайма набиралось в легкую. Потом просто уже обновиться хотелось
<[Raiden]> в дебиан стабле правят критичные баги, и это хорошо для продакшена или офисного компа. А дома, новизна важнее возможности наступить на баг. Наступил - откатился в конце концов :)
<[Raiden]> а в продакшене, на рабочих станциях так нельзя
<artus> угу, тото сюда тонны хомячков которые тащатцо от новизны прибегают ))
<Sergey_IT> где эти тонны?
<shenmue> кто о чем
<[Raiden]> тут 70 человек, и проблемы ловят в основнем юзеры с [web] не могущие осилить даже ирц клиент или нвоички.
<Sergey_IT> точнее - каждый о своем
<Scrimmer> о боже
<[Raiden]> + ещё те ,у которых железо старое или не очень удачное - мягко говоря :)
<Scrimmer> вы досихпор о дебиане грите ?
<shenmue> я нет. я вообще мультик смотрю
<Scrimmer> <3 тебя
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], на старом все работает
<Scrimmer> что за мультик?
<[Raiden]> дело не всегда в старине
<[Raiden]> в дате выпуска
<shenmue> Лига Справедливости. Гибель.
<[Raiden]> иногда ешё в бренде и конкретных моделях
<[Raiden]> это как радеон и нвидия
<Scrimmer> ох, лига
<Scrimmer> щас приквелы к фильму Мстители
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: а ты смотришь аниме?
<shenmue> фигня твои мстители. дц рулит и педалит
<Scrimmer> ну не скажи)
<shenmue> сказал
<[Raiden]> не, 1 время смотрел кое-что
<[Raiden]> гост ин шелл и ещё 3-5
<Scrimmer> железный человек трушечка
<Scrimmer> и человек паук
<Scrimmer> http://goo.gl/Q55r4 o ДС)
<shenmue> [Raiden] призрак в доспехах что ли?
<[Raiden]> да
<shenmue> это по моему джетельменский набор анимешника. призрак тетрадь смерти и эльфийская песнь
<[Raiden]> Странники ещё понравился, т.к. там не про киборгов и не про постапокалипсис. А нормальаня фантастика. Про уборщиков мусора с орбиты земли.
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> кажется он хочет нам чтото сказать
 * [Raiden] надул StealthVipera47 насосом и STEALTHVIPERA47 улетело высоко в небеса!
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: как у тебя дела вообще ?
<shenmue> кто знает язык нольодинпроцентный? помогите человеку
<Scrimmer> а пчему процен ттут?
<[Raiden]> А почему вы спрашиваете? (с)
<[Raiden]> хотите услышать что нормально?
<[Raiden]> :)
<Sergey_IT> он жулик, у него одни тузы
<[Raiden]> идите спать
<Scrimmer> У меня король черва, как мне быть?
<User856[web]> f
<Scrimmer> Спать для слабых. Пока ты спишь - твой враг компилит новое ядро
<User856[web]> Люди подскажите для wina обязательно ли ставить какую нибудь графическую оболочку??
<Scrimmer> wina? wine шоле?
<User856[web]> да
<Scrimmer> а разве там нету оболочки? о_0
<baronos> некоторым winetricks хватает
<shenmue> User856[web] ксорг достаточно. если ты об этом
<User856[web]> стоит сервак убунту, соотв без гр оболочки, начальство какую то виндовую софтину хочет прикрутить
<shenmue> ну графический сервер нужен
<User856[web]> понял спасиб
<baronos> а лучше сначала поискать аналог этой виндо софтины для линукс
<User856[web]> это софтина специальная называется параграф
<User856[web]> это бд  для школ
<shenmue> ммм... и чо она делает? тем более на сервере ?
<User856[web]> щас она стоит на винде, хотим на линь перенести
<shenmue> прога то что далет?
<shenmue> делает*
<User856[web]> это очень большая база данных по всем ученикам , оценкам и много чего тама
<Scrimmer> школа пыщь )
<User856[web]> в Питере в школах юзается
<shenmue> типа табличка из экселя что ли?  =)
<User856[web]> намного круче
<User856[web]> 120 метров  архив базы
<User856[web]> там впплоть до группы грови ученикови прививках
<User856[web]> в общем белорусы делали инис софт контора называется
<shenmue> серв жалка... =(
<User856[web]> :)
<User856[web]> пойду в виртуале экспериментировать
<artus> первая здравая мысль )
<shenmue> о в четверг ж лтс выходит =)
<shenmue> впервые пощупую юнити
<Sergey_IT> доброе утро )
<baronos> оо массовые гуляния, прыгать через костер будут из горящих болванок 12,04 :D
<Sergey_IT> боюсь не понравится
<Scrimmer> манга такая интересная
<Scrimmer> и кстати, в среду релиз 12.04, а не в четверг :(
<Sergey_IT> да он уже состоялся
<Scrimmer> что о_0 ?
<shenmue> 26 числа
<Scrimmer> дак 25 писали же :(
<shenmue> а  сейчас вторник 24
<Scrimmer> у меня еще понедельник
<Sergey_IT> не думаю, что за 3 дня что то существенно поменяется
<Scrimmer> Sergey_IT: какое твое любимое блюдо ?
<Sergey_IT> вкусное
<Scrimmer> или это секретная информация?
<Sergey_IT> не бывает одного блюда, от настроения, ситуации зависит
<Scrimmer> спагетти с сосисками и болоньезом ?
<Scrimmer> есть охота...
<shenmue> луна какая сегодня =) иди покусай кого нибуть
<Scrimmer> полумесяц
<Scrimmer> че там кусать?
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer, что за отраву ты предлагаешь?
<User352[web]> Ребят подскажите пожалуйста, я скачал последнюю версию Code Blocks на свой компьютер, был архив .tar.bz2 я распаковал, там папка и в ней множе ство .deb файлов подскажите что это и как установить code blocks за ранее спасибо
<Sergey_IT> а почему не из реп ставишь?
<User352[web]> я ставил но там не работал компилятор
<User352[web]> и я не знаю как его подключить
<User352[web]> :(
<Scrimmer> :(
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Sergey_IT> User352[web], какой компилятор не работал?
<User352[web]> ГНУ С
<User352[web]> дело в том чт оя не умею его подключать
<User352[web]> выдает вот это
<User352[web]> gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<User352[web]> не ток
<User352[web]>  -------------- Build: Debug in abd ---------------  Compiling: main.cpp /bin/sh: g++: not found Process terminated with status 127 (0 minutes, 0 seconds) 0 errors, 0 warnings
<openvoid> g++ доставить и ок
<Sergey_IT> может еще build-essential доставить
<openvoid> пакет я не помню как называется, но в консоли g++ написать и оно само подскажет какой
<openvoid> в эссеншиалс g++ вроде не входит
<User352[web]> я доставил)
<User352[web]> вроде нормально
<openvoid> но эссеншиалс не помешает
<openvoid> хэдеры там вот это всё
<Sergey_IT> маке или еще что
<Sergey_IT> вобщем все необходимое для сборки из сорсов
<openvoid> минимум необходимого - так точнее
<User352[web]> как через консоль поставить ессеншлс
<openvoid> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<User352[web]> у меня просто было уже такое что в ходе махинаций код блокс вообще перестал подавать признаки жизни потому и боюсь лишнюю кнопку тыкнуть ;0
<openvoid> s на конце вроде нету, не помню уже
<Sergey_IT> я тоже не помню, так кодеблок и не осилил, на qt остановил выбор
<User352[web]> у меня кодеблокс выдает ужасные весчи
<User352[web]> он не видит иострим
<User352[web]> библиотеку
<User352[web]> :(
<artus> User352[web], иии при чем тут кодеблокс ?
<User352[web]> как мне подключить библиотеку?
<andrex> установить
<User352[web]> оО
<User352[web]> я читал про minGW для винды
<User352[web]> а как сделать подобюное для линукса
<artus> User352[web], мальчик, ты гдето в шапке канала видиш буквы о том что здесь лечат траблы каких то кодеблоксов ?
<User352[web]> т.е. вы хотите сказать что в данный момент помогаете кому нибудь решить сверхважную проблемму с убунтой так?
<artus> зашол, спросил, тебе сказали предположения, остальное твои проблемы, и ненадо сюда со всякой ересью прибегать
<artus> User352[web], тоесть я хочу сказать что гугли, читай, на форуме тему создавай
<andrex> !ubu
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание! Это канал помощи (а не бесплатного решения ваших проблем) с дистрибутивом Ubuntu. У Вашей софтины наверняка есть свой специфичный канал техподдержки, на который Вам и следует обратиться.
<User352[web]> считайте что я спрашиваю не у вас, а у неких пользователей у которых была такая же проблемма
<artus> @kick "User352[web]" будем считать что ты офтопиш и наглееш сверх меры
#ubuntu-ru 2012-04-24
<Gakonis> test
<ubuntuhelp> Gakonis, Есть контакт.
<useall> حكووووووووووووم هات دخان ياشرموط
<User171[web]> Народ! Ноут Acer Aspire 5250 ставил ubuntu 9.04, 10.04, 11.04 все не видят wifi сеть
<User171[web]> Сейчас стоит 12.04 LTS wifi видит, но при подключении к любой сети wifi ноут виснет намертво
<User171[web]> Может кто помочь?
<User171[web]> Есть живые?
<Aiveri> всем привет
<Gakonis> +
<Aiveri> Люди, на CalculateLinux прирост производительности при переходе с Ubuntu?
<Aiveri> *заметен
<nicloay> Здоров народ =). посоветуйте хорошее чтиво про mdadm у меня софтрейд волшебным образом в мое отсутствие развалился (один из рейдов) теперь вместо md7 появились девайсы md7p1 md7p2 md7p3  система вобще не грузилась вылетала - в fstab отключил этот раздел чтоб загрузиÑ
<nicloay> Здоров народ =). посоветуйте хорошее чтиво про mdadm у меня софтрейд волшебным образом в мое отсутствие развалился (один из рейдов) теперь вместо md7 появились девайсы md7p1 md7p2 md7p3  система вобще не грузилась вылетала - в fstab отключил этот раздел чтоб загрузиÑ
<Gakonis> >:-)
<nicloay> ping
<ubuntuhelp> nicloay, Понг.
<nicloay> извиняйте за перепост. судя по всему линкинус заглючил
<Gakonis> У тебя менеджер не empathy случайно?
<nicloay> linkinus
<nicloay> да тут тема какаято странная была - печаталось только одно сообщение
<Gakonis> Просто у меня было такое. Вместо нормальных надписей одни вопросительные знаки выводились.
<Gakonis> А после выход/вход все нормально опять стало.
<nicloay> да не - вопросы - это кодировка.
<Gakonis> Хм-м.
<Gakonis> Интересно тогда, почему кодировка слетает...
<nicloay> проверь скрипты может они чего чудят
<nicloay> вот такая фигня в логе нашлась http://paste.org.ru/?byy0oj
<Gakonis> О_о
<nicloay> блин.. походу я вспомнил что сделал - вобщем был софтрейд 1 под целый диск - я его в kvm  зааттачил для машины как устройство а не как файл, и в самом боксе уже разбил его на 3 девайса - может после этого и появились p1 p2 p3
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Понг понг понг...
<mortuary> ping
<ubuntuhelp> mortuary, Понг понг понг...
<Scrimmer> утречко доброе всем
<adskifbiz> а зачем нужно ядро -pre ??
<Scrimmer> Ребят, раздавал кто вафлю через адаптер на убунте ?
<SergeyIT> обновлений - 0, на канале тихо. Предрелизный синдром?
<umren> угу
<umren> ну бета работает неплохо
<tagezi> всем привет
<SergeyIT> ку
<Aiveri> люди кто нить пробовал настраивать, Windows 7 Ult + RDP для того что бы на ней удаленно с Убунты в игрушки играть?!
<Aiveri> Либо Windows Server 2008
<andrex|off> !windows
<ubuntuhelp> Если Вы хотите поговорить о Microsoft Windows или получить какую-либо помощь по ней, то обращайтесь на канал ##windows. См. http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 , http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm и !equivalents.
<umren> Aiveri игрушки это на венде, не надо кушать кактус, а тут серьезные дяди
<SergeyIT> umren, уверен, что серьезные?
<tagezi> угу, вчера 3 часа пасьянс раскладыва )
<Aiveri> umren хм серьезный
<Aiveri> tagezi спасибо интересует передача обработки directx
<SergeyIT> tagezi, тебе Qt не хватает? ;)
<umren> SergeyIT он еще не сдался?
<SergeyIT> если сдался, предлагаю забанить
<Aiveri> мне от бана ни тепло не холодно будет
<tagezi> Aiveri: тут обсуждают только Убунту
<Aiveri> tagezi а может у меня гибридная сеть
<umren> и чо
<umren> ##windows
<Aiveri> tagezi гуд, какой из rdp клиентов под Бубунту поддерживает 7-7,1 версия протокола rdp
<Aiveri> *версию
<Aiveri> кто нить пробовал под Wine играть в WorldOfTanks?
<umren> нет
<SergeyIT> Aiveri, есть канал по вайну
<umren> в китае клинки от игровой зависимости лечут, нам тоже пора такие открывать
<SergeyIT> клинки лечат навсегда ))
<admin-skif-biz> а как можно на телевизоре прошивку сменить?
<andrex> вырубить свет на месяца 2 и нету игровой зависимоти)
<SergeyIT> admin-skif-biz, у производителей телевизора спросить
<umren> не, будут как наркоманы ходить по клубам или к друзьям
<andrex> !google > admin-skif-biz
<ubuntuhelp> admin-skif-biz, please see my private message
<SergeyIT> admin-skif-biz, на моем - просто с флешки
<andrex> здесь не филиал гугла, если что)
<admin-skif-biz> SergeyIT, молчат, заразы.
<admin-skif-biz> А вдруг туда убунту зашить можно!
<umren> не факт что на каждом телеке можно смешить прошивку
<Aiveri> SergeyIT и что, щас спрошу про сборку ядра, отправишь на #kernel
<SergeyIT> на каждом можно, только усилия разные требуются
<umren> ну запилишь ты туда убунту допустим, а проприатные компоненты откуда возьмешь?
<tagezi> помню времена, когда что бы перепрошить биос нужно было взять паяльник )
<umren> и нифига работать не будет
<User367[web]> Кто ни будь ставил XBMC на UBUNTU 12.04 (AMD64) ?
<andrex> !kernel > Aiveri
<ubuntuhelp> Aiveri, please see my private message
<andrex> рас уж заговорил
<admin-skif-biz> звучит как ХристосВоскресе
<User367[web]> Кто ни будь ставил XBMC на UBUNTU 12.04 (AMD64) ?
<Aiveri> SergeyIT нафиг тогда вообще комната нужна, если ни кто ни чего не знает и отправляют на ресурсы сторонние, то что мне в приват свалилось я и так нагуглить могу
<User367[web]> Кто ни будь ставил XBMC на UBUNTU 12.04 (AMD64) ?
<SergeyIT> Aiveri, точно не для того чтобы виндовые игры обсуждать
<Aiveri> User367[web] нет не ставил, судя по скринам фигня с кучей всяких финтифлюшек
<andrex> а затем чтобы ткнуть носом в очевидное или помоч по освоению мана)
<Aiveri> andrex спасибо по хорошему тогда вообще конфа не нужна, имхо в мане понятнее написанно чем тут насоветуют
<umren> именно
<umren> за тебя никто ничего делать не будет просто, всегда надо начинать с манов, а тут можно получить "совет"
<andrex> так как чёто последнее время одни писатели, с прозьбами помочь, но не пытающиеся самостоятельно разобратся, с разу как тока проблема, летят сюды и просят погуглить за себя или почитать логи, так как
<andrex> Мартышка к старости плоха глазами стала и не читала юзер мануала.
<umren> а ты ожидаешь, что люди ща кинуться за тебя все делать а ты как барин зашел-получил услугу беслпатно?
<admin-skif-biz> чо злые такие? Друзья убунты что ли? (((
<tagezi> поддержка кстати платная )
<tagezi> а у нас дружелюбное сообщество :р
<admin-skif-biz> на простые вопросы отвечать лень, а на сложные не могем.. и что остается?
<tagezi> читать маны
<umren> если у меня что то не получается а) маны б) гугл ц) еще раз маны + официальные доки д) совет тех у кого "получилось" , до последнего редко доходит
<SergeyIT> admin-skif-biz, тебе же дали ответ )
<andrex> ну какбе !rules, отвечать вам никто не обязан)
<admin-skif-biz> SergeyIT, да я не о себе.. я вообще
<Aiveri> umren до последнего не доходит если грамотно читать
<umren> иногда доходит, доки могут быть хреновыми
<admin-skif-biz> я как-то вендузятникам на их форуме вопрос про драйвер принтера задал.. Так меня какашками закидали.
<umren> или что то ваще незадокументировано )
<Aiveri> umren обычно не доки хреновые, а доки устаревшие
<Aiveri> umren последнее уже к багам/недочетам
<SergeyIT> ну так есть же еще сорсы, там можно посмотреть )
<tagezi> )
<Aiveri> SergeyIT а есть ли смысл т.е. затраченные усилия - результать
<SergeyIT> Aiveri, итогда есть, от задач зависит
<andrex> у винды тоже есть платная поддержка, 144 долара за раз) дороже чем в каноникал если каждый день помощи просить, и это при том что вий платный к томуже. особенно для юридических лиц.
<SergeyIT> *н*
<Aiveri> SergeyIT сорсы анализировать, на это и знаний вагон нужно и времени не меньше
<umren> SergeyIT ну сорцы эт ты загнул)
<Aiveri> andrex у мягких все платно
<SergeyIT> umren, ну почему? Сам лазил в TVTime, в дрова фреймграбера...
<Aiveri> SergeyIT ну сорцы можно проанализировать если за это мани платят а когда поиграться хочется под никсами да нафиг надо
<umren> SergeyIT угу с 22 летнем стажем программиста?
<Aiveri> что бы я еще тут сорцы вин е вкуривал из-за игрушки точно нет
<SergeyIT> Aiveri, так иногда проще ответ на вопрос получить
<umren> Aiveri помойму логика проста, хочешь игрушку - ставь дуалбук венду, не нужно насиловать вайн или еще чо
<umren> дуалбут
<tagezi> кстати, сорцы сейчас ктонить коментит?
<umren> комментят
<tagezi> что-то мне последнее время совсем не везёт
<Aiveri> SergeyIT опять же встает вопрос рентабельности, т.е. на сколько тебе ответ на вопрос нужен... стоит ли он того что бы тратить усилия несоизмеримые с результатом...
<umren> где не комментят, там все очевидно )) по мнению тех кто писал)
<tagezi> )
<Aiveri> tagezi по поводу?
<SergeyIT> umren, с 32-летним, но не профессионального программирования )
<vir0id> всем привет. о сорцах темуете? :)
<Aiveri> umren ага особенно если криворукий кодер писал ему-то по любасу было очевидно либо он писал быстрей бы закончить
<tagezi> на qt я ещё не видел ни разу коментов по делу.. максимум что это типа умственное напряжение какогонибудь гения
<Aiveri> SergeyIT | umren, с 32-летним, профессионального администрирования?
<admin-skif-biz> а я люблю комменты писать. Хоть матом. Главное ,чтоб самому потом понятно было, для чего этот кусок..
<Aiveri> admin-skif-biz ага а потом еще в добавленных коментах узнаешь о себе много нового, если это не приватное по
<admin-skif-biz> помню скрипт к принтеру писал.. Все никак нормально на печать не выводил. несколько дней не мог понять, в чем дело. А потом оказалось, что узкоглазые слепили косячный драйвер просто. В-общем, в тот раз комментов было больше, чем кода..
<Aiveri> бывает
<Aiveri> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Aiveri, Failed!
<Aiveri> версия
<SergeyIT> umren, кстати, последнее, что смотрел, был код лаунчера в юнити2д, поменял размер иконок, но дальше не стал возиться - очень плохо написано...
<admin-skif-biz> OpenTTD вышел новый.. кстати. Иконки слишком огромные. А поменять негде ((
<Aiveri> консоль рулит)))
<tagezi> да ну
<tagezi> нормально там размер иконок меняется
<Aiveri> к стати вопрос если не ставить графическую оболочку на машину, но при этом поставить драва и настроить Х сервер, можно ли будет смотреть фильм через mplayer?
<andrex> можно и без установки иксов фильм смотреть если что
<andrex> и это говорит что консоль рулит
<Aiveri> andrex и как отрисовывать будет на весь экран?
<tagezi> а иксы то тут причем?
 * andrex начинает ненавидеть людей
<Aiveri> они отX Window System обеспечивает базовые функции графической среды: отрисовку и перемещение окон на экране, взаимодействие с устройствами ввода, такими как, например, мышь и клавиатура. X Window System не определяет деталей интерфейса
<Aiveri> пользователя — этим занимаются менеджеры окон, которых разработано множество. По этой причине внешний вид программ в среде X Window System может очень сильно различаться в зависимости от возможностей и настроек конкретного
<Aiveri> оконного менеджера.
<andrex> AlbertR|alt: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=39203.0
<andrex> упс
<tagezi> ну, и причем тут твой потов видио?
<andrex> Aiveri: вобщем ссылко тебе
<becket> добрый день всем...помогите пожалуйста, я не могу яву 7 поставить(
<Aiveri> так что будет без иксов отрисовываться видеопоток?
<AlbertR|alt> э?
<tagezi> Aiveri: блин, перечитай то что сам написал
<andrex> AlbertR|alt: извини, промазал, спи дальше
<tagezi> до просветления сознания
<AlbertR|alt> ок :)
<SergeyIT> что то странный релиз, обновлений нет, RC не было, тишина
<andrex> ну ничего страшного, ещё неделя в переди как минимум)
<tagezi> угу
<chapt> угу, а 2 дня всего осталось, причем LTS же
<tagezi> сегодня один пакет обновился.. вчера помоему 5
<SergeyIT> какая неделя? 5 лет ))
<admin-skif-biz> как два дня????\
<chapt> дык 26 релиз же
<tagezi> хотя заголовки обновляются
 * admin-skif-biz пить надо меньше (((
<adskifbiz> аа.. у мну считалка дат врет
<adskifbiz> почему нвидия так греется ((
<andrex> она всегда врала и будет врать, так как каноникал когда захотит тогда и будет релиз)
<adskifbiz> на одном компе аж 78 градусов
<chapt> ну смени карту - меньше греться будет )
<adskifbiz> встроенная ((
<nicloay> ты когданибудь разбирал ноутбук? - если нет -т о разбери - вопрос разом решится
<andrex> тогда греется точно не она)
<nicloay> наверняка еще к вентилятору выдувному подносишь руку и от туда горячий горячий воздух
<andrex> руку с градусником, чтоб температуру замерять)
<adskifbiz> ну коньки температуру показывают проца и видюхи
<chapt> разбери ноут и прочисть
<adskifbiz> проц 57 видюха 76.
<chapt> наверняка там куча пыли и прочего барахла
<andrex> а потм выкинь, из за не возможности собрать это лего
<adskifbiz> с самого начала так была
<chapt> а если еще снять с видяхи куллер и термопасту сменить так вообще он у тебя холодным станет )))
<adskifbiz> правда???
<andrex> вынос мозга
<adskifbiz> чот руки зачесались.. мож моддинг на воде забацать
<nicloay> если ноут нормальный то правда - а если нет (типа не продуманая эргономика) то лучше продай его
<andrex> на втроенной видяхе куллер, жестоко
<nicloay> куллера даже на внешней в ноуте нет
<nicloay> там один и трубки теплопроводные к процу и видяхе ну еще к чипсету материнки
<aleksei`> ку
<adskifbiz> ну да. видяха встроеная.. и кулер. вот такие извращения. А вот винда почему-то греет меньше
<Aiveri> nicloay неправильно это, один перегревающийся элимент данной системы перегревает все системы
<andrex> эфекты выключи
<Aiveri> *элименты
<adskifbiz> *алименты
<Aiveri> adskifbiz алименты ты жене будешь платить когда детей сделашь и разведешься
<adskifbiz> Какие вы злые.. друзья убунты ((
<nicloay> Aiveri: нормально это.  2 куллера в ноутбуке это шик.. наверняка в таких типа alianware там 2 или 3.. в большем случае куллер один (куллер=вентилятор)
<Aiveri> а правильно вообще через е т.е. элемент
<becket> помогите пожалуйста, яву 7 не могу поставить...
<nicloay> adskifbiz: да не все.. :) - я вот убунту последний раз около года назад ставил :).. сейчас предпочитаю centos на серверах и macos на клиентах )
<adskifbiz> а почему производители просто не сделают нормальные радиаторы. В звукоусилительной технике и 300 ват рассеять не проблема. А тут 50 с заморочками
<Aiveri> nicloay просто в некоторых хотяб "выхлоп" продуман, а то есть умники, выхлоп "просверлить" забывают
<adskifbiz> becket, не ставь яву 7. Не надо тебе это.
<nicloay> becket:  а в чем там проблема - обычно было - качаешь с офсайта оракла - chmod a+x ./run он распаковывается просит прочитать лицензию и все, после этого в /etc/profile прописываешь JAVA_HOME и PATH="$PATH:$JAVA_HOME/bin" и все
<tagezi> Aiveri: переосознал?
<andrex> ну куллер это радиатор с вентилятором, но не как не вентилятор
<Aiveri> tagezi что именно?
<nicloay> Aiveri: и не говори.. у меня 1й ноут спалил 3 винчестера из за того что от него тепло никак не отводилось,
<tagezi> Aiveri: работы иксов )
<Aiveri> nicloay ага так же у меня было, я пилить не стал, купил ссд
<adskifbiz> а если радиатор без вентилятора?
<andrex> то это пассивное охлаждение
<chapt> adskifbiz: в звукоусилительной технике ты вывел лампы наверх, захреначил в качестве радиаторов пару киллограммов железа с размером 0.5 на 0.5 метра и все ходят и восхищаются какой у тебя замечательный усилок, а попробуй поставь такое в ноут.
<Aiveri> adskifbiz зависит от тепловыделения бывает и такое, там скорее всего теплотрубки
<Aiveri> а вообще лучше всего купить подставку ветиляционную под ноут, но я себе не брал имхо как-то они убого выглядят, а нормальные дорогие денег жалко
<adskifbiz> да просто изначально спроектировано неудачно.  В том же буке перевернули бы проц наоборот, спиной вниз, а нижнюю часть сделали бы радиатором с большой поверхностью..
<Aiveri> adskifbiz тогда вес ноута увеличится
<adskifbiz> не сильно.. можно по уму тонкой пластиной обойтись. там площадь поверхности важнее, чем вес
<Aiveri> хотя в принципе как повезет, если модель продуманная то она ооочень долго работает без перегрева, а если конструктора олени арктические то там уже ни чего не поможет
<adskifbiz> даже в дескотопах проц можно было на наружнюю стенку развернуть.
<Aiveri> adskifbiz там площадь не большая
<Aiveri> adskifbiz ребристый радиатр занимает меньше места а тепло отвод лучше чем от монолитной пластины
<adskifbiz> Aiveri, да я в курсе. и площади там более чем достаточно. В-общем, нам ноуты все равно не проектировать.. так что проще забить и терпеть
<nicloay> про разворот проца не забывайте что есть такое понятие как теплопроводность.
<Aiveri> да выход один читать отзывы и не покупать дешовки
<Aiveri> nicloay то что тепло в верх идет, в курсе
<nicloay> Aiveri: стопудово, я только после macBook только понял что такое удачный дизайн
<nicloay> Aiveri: вкурсе - а то что золото быстрее отводит тепло чем чугун вкурсе ?
<Aiveri> nicloay в мак буках модульная сборка?
<nicloay> Aiveri: хз.
<nicloay> врядли - у них жесткие стандарты..
<Aiveri> nicloay в курсе, но кто тебе будет высоколигированные метал использовать, из-за этого цена растет ощутимо
<nicloay> хотя.. при покупке можно кастомайзить
<nicloay> Aiveri: вот и я про тоже - почему проц не переворачивают к задней стенке.
<Aiveri> nicloay не я в смысле там его когда разбираешь, все по модулям, т.е. сгорела материнка ее нужно вместе с процом менять она как бы в метал с обоих сторон запаяна, так же как и клавиатура
<Aiveri> т.е. ремонту не подлежит
<nicloay> не.. не так..
<nicloay> не запаяно - все на болтах наверно.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> nicloay: вот лежиту тебя ноут на коленках и процом ляжку печет
<Aiveri> nicloay а как, так же как в обычных снял пластиковый корпус и вот тебе материнка со всеми ее элементами?!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а если ты ноут на диван кинул, с меховой покрывалой то вообще пипец
<Aiveri> JohnDoe_71Rus кстати да из-за этого в основном и перегревают процы, в итоге один раз перегретый проц так и будет страдать перегревом это уже не лечится
<nicloay> JohnDoe_71Rus: зато там выдув идет не вниз как обычно а за монитор - тоесть вдоль корпуса, плюс нижняя крышка - это сплошной кусок железа - такчто тепло эфективнее рассеивается..
<JohnDoe_71Rus> где то читал, что мальчикам не рекомендуют много работать с ноутом на коленках. яички перегреваются, потом деток может не быть )
<Aiveri> я свою вот только на столе юзаю имхо, для надиванных посиделок есть старый Asus EEE PC701
<nicloay> вот .. макбук можно и на ковер положить с средним ворсом - он будет также нормально выдувать.
<Aiveri> JohnDoe_71Rus правильно читал
<nicloay> JohnDoe_71Rus: а ты сначала деток, а потом уже работать ?:) ... чтоб не боятся
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<Aiveri> к стати люди у кого нить ssd диски загибались из-за исчерпания ресурса записи/перезаписи?
<Aiveri> что-то мне кажется все это муть полная, у меня нетбуку уже года 4 и на нем трим не включал ни когда, и ни чего работает
<nicloay> да.. - хорошо сказал.. все же одинаково ноут используют :) у меня на ноуте virtualbox с 2мя активными система с ораклом и т.п. например.
<Aiveri> nicloay у меня на основном тоже, но там ссд всего месяц
<Aiveri> nicloay а что за бук у тебя?
<nicloay> macbook pro - но у меня 8 гигов памяти - поэтому диск должен реже пользоваться, думал 16 поставить - но подумал что лучше 4.5 часов работы чем 2.5
<Aiveri> а у меня Samsung Rc530
<nicloay> я до этого на деле сидел
<Aiveri> c 4 хотел еще 4 поставить и что-то как-то ни как
<Aiveri> дел здравая штука, у меня D500 был
<nicloay> у меня d600
<nicloay> на нем винтов много ушло )
<Aiveri> на 600 ком порты был?
<nicloay> вроде нет, не помню
<Aiveri> вот эти делки ваще неприхотливые и холодные, по крайней мере у меня была
<Aiveri> жаль что устарел
<Istorik> посоветуйте, что поставить на машинку 600Мц 256 ОЗУ. Учителям, одну программу под wine, интернет и редактор текста
<andrex> хп сп1)
<andrex> или ме
<Istorik> а полностью
<tagezi> Istorik: у них из под вайна будет тормозить сильно
<tagezi> хп загнётся
<tagezi> 98 тогдауж
<andrex> millenium edition
<nicloay> да ставить линукс - а в сети терминал сервер виндовый :)
<andrex> 98 г
<Istorik> И это мне предлагают в канале ubuntu =) то есть Убунта не потянет
<andrex> г это не год
<tagezi> современная нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Istorik: *buntu потянет. не потянет wine
<tagezi> да она тормозить будет жутко
<tagezi> можно один из первых релизов
<tagezi> но вайн точно отменить
<nicloay> что за программа?
<Istorik> там одна простенькая прога, АИС ГЗ Параграф 3
<JohnDoe_71Rus> xfce или lxde нормально будет. правда про флеш в инете забыть
<nicloay> 3dMax 2012 ?
<andrex> и хп ине загнётся, если у меть, у меня на компе в раза 4 слобее работала, я даже видео смотрел)
<nicloay> Istorik: подумай над терминал сервером.
<Istorik> сейчас пытаюсь туда воткнуть elementaryos0.1-jupiter-i386, но она на кернел паник вываливаеться
<JohnDoe_71Rus> nicloay: сетка не загнется, картинку гонять?
<nicloay> там не картинка
<nicloay> vnc картинка терминал сервер- гоняет инфу об окнах
<nicloay> также как xserver  и gnome
<nicloay> если и так можно будет - можно через ssh  там трафик будет жаться(и шифроваться )
<tagezi> lxde + wine чото мало вериться
<nicloay> чорт. чет у меня с орфографией вобще плохо стало.
<Amblnb> Всем ку! Как через консоль удалять пакеты вместе с настройками?
<Istorik> sudo aptitude purge пакет
<Amblnb> пасиб
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Istorik: из мелких дистрибов SliTaz, wattOS
<tagezi> Istorik: а что аналогов прог под линуху нет?
<nicloay> с аисами - думаю все сложно :)
<Istorik> Пытаюсь пнуть разработчиков, сам один из них. Но пока нет
<tagezi> Istorik: неправильно команду дал )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> nicloay: vnc гоняет картинку. а rdp инфу об окнах
<nicloay> JohnDoe_71Rus: а терминал сервер по твоему что - не rdp ?
<nicloay> Istorik: если это клиент сервер в масштабах одного предприятия - то там же на сервер - если винда 2003 или что то того открой rdp и юзай его .. будет сбыс
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Istorik: разработчиков бесполезно пинать, если у них кроссплатформенность в ТЗ не написана. А ТЗ заказчик составляет. ему на линухи глубоко начхать
<nicloay> JohnDoe_71Rus: можешь попробовать  nomachine (это для линукса), виндовый терминальный сервер точно также быстро работает
<Istorik> JohnDoe_71Rus, не написано, по этому есть я, кто пытается помочь запустить это все на lin, с сервреной частью, она на firebird вроде все хорошо, а клиент пока тока под wine
<JohnDoe_71Rus> nicloay: пробовал, только у меня была задача 2 линукса по xdmcp
<adskifbiz> а какой дистр графически полегче.. лубунта или кубунта? или еще кто?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> графически лубунта
<andrex> нетинстал + открыто коробка
<andrex> и не бубунта)
<adskifbiz> аха.. голая консоль легче всего
<adskifbiz> и так эротично
<andrex> извращюн
<tagezi> а он глючить перестал?
<tagezi> нетинстал
<tagezi> я помню у него реальные проблеммы были
<andrex> никогда не видел
<andrex> проблем с нетинсталом
<tagezi> я 11.10 себе ставит с нет инстала
<tagezi> после перезагрузки пустой диск =)
<andrex> и понял что руки гдето в низу?
<tagezi> ваапще пустой ))
<tagezi> не, артус сказал что бы не мучался, это старая бага )
<andrex> это он шутканул так
<tagezi> или стоп...
<tagezi> я альтерайд ставил...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: нормально, делал 11.10 и 12.04
<tagezi> qt пожрал мой мозг )
<nicloay> сам
<JohnDoe_71Rus> теперь на виртуалке 2 лубунту 12.04 крутятся из нетинстала
<Istorik> tagezi: а как правильно? Я вроде всегда так удалял
<tagezi> дада, я попуталсо
<tagezi> Istorik: удалять правильно, отвечать так не правильно
<tagezi> man apt-get
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а что из легких браузеров есть? мидори глючит окно загрузки
<tagezi> а то приходят и и спрашивают, у меня пакетанет, как его поставить
<Istorik> tagezi: ну это конечно его воспитает... Но я сегодня устал воспитывать, закончил 6 урок, пошёл на педсовет
<tagezi> ) ты ещё учитель )
<tagezi> а я продовец, почти тоже самое.. пока объяснишь что вот эта фигня, стоит тех денег которые за неё просят
<tagezi> приходишь домой, ненавидишь людей
<chapt> tagezi ну если работа так парит, может стоит сменить работу?
<Aiveri> Istorik а почему не apt-get?
<Aiveri> Istorik историю преподаешь?
<SergeyIT> tagezi, а дома ждет страшное Qt? :)
<tagezi> chapt: парит не работа, парит отношение людей
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да )) хотя чем дальше тем проще )))
<tagezi> щас с GraphicScena разберусь и всё станет совсем просто ))
<umren> JohnDoe_71Rus легких в каком плане? хром я считаю легким)
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: мне линкс из лёгких нравиться )
 * aleksei` reboot
<tagezi> немного коряво выглядят сайты, но привыкаешь )
<umren> браузер должен быть полноценным)
<adskifbiz> ... и кошерным
<adskifbiz> и необрезанным
<tagezi> он и есть полноценный, без глючных рюшечек, типа рисунки флешь, разметка ))))
<umren> это уже не бруазер
<umren> а текстовый парсер кой то )
<tagezi> помоему он полноценный ))) читает как гугл бот странички, чистая инфа )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: картинки в гугл-поиске тоже в lynx рассматриваешь?
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: вообще картинки не расматриваю ))
<tagezi> даже когда в хроме сижу.. исключение гугл+, но там специально подписка на фото нешенелгеографик )) наверное только поэтому и стоить громиум
<tagezi> хромиум*
<max4men> hi народ
<max4men> а не подскажите, как можно в консоль вывести графиг нагрузки интерфейсов
<max4men> и можно ли
<adskifbiz> теоертическая да. Если брать инфу из vnstat
<adskifbiz> фубля
<adskifbiz> а обязательно график? Просто цифры нельзя?
<max4men> можно и цифры
<adskifbiz> набери в консоли vnstat . если он стоит и трафик считает - покажет
<adskifbiz> или о каких интерфесах речь?
<max4men> просто большой файл на nfs кидаю, хсы повешались
<max4men> хочу посмотреть как передается вообще
<max4men> нет, не стоит
<max4men> ща поставлю посмотрю, о тех самых интерфейсах)
<adskifbiz> ну vnstat ее в реальном времени покажет.. он накапливает за какое-то время
<adskifbiz> не в реальном времени
<max4men> а что нибудь в реальном есть?
<adskifbiz> в иксах было бы проще
<max4men> а как коньки инфу гребут? откуда
<adskifbiz> отовсюду
<adskifbiz> откуда скажешь, оттуда и загребут
<max4men> не, я имено про сеь
<max4men> сеть
<adskifbiz> ну там своя сетесчиталка есть
<adskifbiz> вообще если без иксов - надо искать консольную трафикомерку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> iftop?
<max4men> iftop? ща гляну
<max4men> оно, правда не график, но тоже не плохо
<max4men> пасиб)
<Aiveri> всем удачи, всем пока
<UNIm95> народ 12.04 когда выйдет?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> скоро
<UNIm95> стабильная
<UNIm95> или получим 12.06?
<chapt> 26,04
<mortuary> 14.88. простите)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не простим!
<fresh_fm> g
<fresh_fm> доброго всем времени суток!
<fresh_fm> у меня проблемма с хрюшей и убунту, есть кто свободный мне помочь?:)
<baronos[x]> нет
<only_you> !ask | fresh_fm
<ubuntuhelp> fresh_fm: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<fresh_fm> ну так я и спросил
<baronos[x]> да мы еще не выяснили есть там степаша с федоровой оксаной
<baronos[x]> !q2
<ubuntuhelp> Какой вопрос - такой ответ. Недовольны? Учитесь задавать конкретные и правильные вопросы.
<Onkeltem> baronos[x]: оказалось, что отсутствие возможности перезагрузки экстеншенов - это еще цветочки. Самый фейл - у них нет документации _вообще_
<Onkeltem> baronos[x]: зато изучил как в принципе её можно изготовить :D
<baronos[x]> Onkeltem: хехе, прикольно :D
<Onkeltem> baronos[x]: вообще, когда что-то становится ясным - оно прикольно. Думаешь - как же до этого жил без этого
<baronos[x]> гыы
<Onkeltem> baronos[x]: вообще, перспективы - чумовые, скажу я тебе. Сделай apt-cache search introspection и это всё что будет - это как раз и есть привязки, в том числе к Javascript
<Onkeltem> baronos[x]: после установки такого gir-овского пакета, на него напускается специаьлная тулза, который ты говоришь, для какого языка генерить доки. К сожалению javascript не поддерживается пока.
<baronos[x]> Onkeltem: gobject-introspection много слышал, и много проблем было с ним при сборке гнома через jhbuild :)
<Onkeltem> Но если взять unstable через jhbuild, то там уже есть поддержка хотя бы питона, а так - только C
<baronos[x]> Onkeltem: вообщем процветать есть куда ;)
<Onkeltem> То есть в принципе, не сложно по питоновскому описанию API догадываться как делать вызовы на js...
<Onkeltem> baronos[x]: это точно
<Onkeltem> А Unity - он ведь тоже GTK-шный?
<umren> да
<baronos[x]> Onkeltem: на гтк3 либы перевели, но я не знаю что там. А вообще там торт из 2,32 - 3,2,1 - 3,2,2,1 - 3,4,1
<Onkeltem> Я к тому, можно ли писать прилады для gir'а, с залогом на то, что оно потом на Unity запускаться будет?
<Onkeltem> Обещают к Gnome 3.4 - усё будет ок с документацией
<Onkeltem> как я понял
<baronos[x]> надеюсь
<umren> ты собираешь делать приложения под убунту?
<Onkeltem> umren: Первый раз за 12 лет общения с линуксом возникло желание что-либо написать.
<umren> аа.. ну это просто из чистых побуждений?
<Onkeltem> umren: мои побуждения, чуть менее чем полностью всегда один - тащусь от технологий и фен их пообкатывать
<Onkeltem> А написание контроллеров на js считаю очень интересным
<Onkeltem> а тут еще Seed поспевает (альтернатива gjs - но на WebKit!)
<umren> хз под линукс такой зоопарк что у мя желания не возникает
<Onkeltem> umren: такая же фигня
<umren> ну я про туже тему с гном3 - гном шеллом и юнити
<Onkeltem> umren: но сейчас какой-то проблеск появился, когда зафигурировал реально платформенно-независимый js
<umren> везде же нужна какая то интеграция
<baronos[x]> в г3 интеграция гном софта отличная
<umren> а обеспечивать эту интеграция для зоопарка ДЕ желания нет
<Onkeltem> да, идея шелла на js + css + в принципе всё что угодно через _стандартный_ механизм выпячивания интерфейсов управления через GObject Introspection - вот это круто
<fresh_fm> a
<fresh_fm> у меня стояла винда на диске с.  и стояла убунту...  все это работало тоесть запускалось через "акроник".  но вот настал момент когда у меня после обновлении померла убунту... так как реанимировать не получилось я решил ее переустановить... далее: захожу в б
<SergeyIT> и куда он, интересно, зашел :-/
<SergeyIT> давай продолжение....
<fresh_fm> ну в принципе и все))
<fresh_fm> запускаю винду далее: черный экран... и написанр по русски : операционая системма не найдена
<tagezi> а почему через акроник?
<tagezi> граб же нормально и то и другое запускат
<tagezi> и акроник вроде в имиджах всё хранит
<fresh_fm> я знаю что граб... но у меня проблемма была с запуском. поставил акроник.... тоесть, запускаю комп там выбор операц.систем. нажимаю линукс запускается груб. там тоже выьор
<fresh_fm> тоесть я так понимаю что акроник под себя замел загрузку виндовс
<SergeyIT> а я прочитал только до "далее: захожу в б"  и всё
<fresh_fm> далее: захожу в биос . выставляю загрузку с диска и запускаю комп... при загрузке компа выскакиват акроник а не установка убунты , и предлогает мне запуск какой либо операц . системы. в общем я решил его
<fresh_fm> выключить т.е. выбрал в меню отключить акроник.  после чего запустил комп , и загрузка пошла!   после установки убунту  решил запустить виндовс! но вот проблемма!!!   пишет мне что операц системма не найдена
<fresh_fm> захожу в линукс там смотрю свою винду и вижу что все на месте!!!   в чем проблемма???? сам "виндовс" стоит на NTFS. (извеняюсь,вылеиел я - если кто писал)
<Istorik> граб обновить в ubunte пробовал?
<fresh_fm> а при чем тут граб?
<SergeyIT> а здесь обсуждается только он
<fresh_fm> в грабе показывает что он видит и убунту и виндовс
<tagezi> решил я как-то почисать подлопаткой.. ну чешеться.. правой ногой дотянулся почасал. Как мне теперь ставить тазобедренный сустав на место?
<tagezi> граб и должен видить и убу и вин
<Istorik> может он старый остался
<fresh_fm> там выбор: запустить убунту, запустить востановление , проверить память,  и запустить windows xp professional
<tagezi> и чего не грузиться?
<fresh_fm> черный экран и надпись по русски : операц. системма не найдена
<SergeyIT> попробуй все таки sudo update-grub
<fresh_fm> при загрузки виндовс
<Istorik> нет, в загруженной ubuntu
<fresh_fm> да ты не понял
<tagezi> а ты пиши нормально
<fresh_fm> читай пост выше
<fresh_fm> с самого начала
<fresh_fm> у меня стояла винда на диске с.  и стояла убунту...  все это работало тоесть запускалось через "акроник".  но вот настал момент когда у меня после обновлении померла убунту... так как реанимировать не получилось я решил ее переустановить.
<tagezi> он имел ввиду что у него винда не грузиться, а не то что судо нужно в винде писать
<fresh_fm> далее: захожу в биос . выставляю загрузку с диска и запускаю комп... при загрузке компа выскакиват акроник а не установка убунты , и предлогает мне запуск какой либо операц . системы. в общем я решил его выключить т.е. выбрал в меню отключить акроник.
<fresh_fm> после чего запустил комп , и загрузка пошла!   после установки убунту  решил запустить виндовс! но вот проблемма!!!   пишет мне что операц системма не найдена!
<fresh_fm> захожу в линукс там смотрю свою винду и вижу что все на месте!!!   в чем проблемма???? сам "виндовс" стоит на NTFS. (извеняюсь,вылеиел я - если кто писал)
<fresh_fm> запуск опрационных системм  шелл через акроник. я его выкл. чтобы поставить убунту.   а щас не могу запустить винду (акроник выключен)
<fresh_fm> акроник это не grub.  (приложение на виндовс для запуска до 38 операционных системм)
<Istorik> так акроник ты выключил, и теперь у тебя грузиться граб, который не может найти твою вин. О чем тебе и сообщает надписью операц системма не найдена!
<SergeyIT> а акроник куда, интересно, ставится
<fresh_fm> так а почему он есть в загрузке граба???
<fresh_fm> акроник ставиться на виндовс в програм файлс
<Istorik> кто? win. Это старые данные, обнови граб, он подцепит новое название тома
<SergeyIT> то есть акроник подменяет вин загрузчик... так может груб этого не знает
<fresh_fm> я в грабе нажал запуск виндовс.... секунд через 5 черный экран с надписью
<fresh_fm> там нужно вроде смотреть файл boot.ini ???
<Istorik> я не знаю что тебе ещё написать, хочешь решить проблему запусти граб, хуже не будет. Не получиться посмотри что дальше.
<fresh_fm> вот я вижу что он находиться в корне виндовс
<fresh_fm> у тебя стоит виндовс?
<Istorik> да
<fresh_fm> давай сверим параметр?
<fresh_fm> boot.ini
<fresh_fm> [boot loader]
<fresh_fm> ;timeout=30
<fresh_fm> default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(3)\WINDOWS
<fresh_fm> [operating systems]
<fresh_fm> multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(3)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional RU" /execute /fastdetect
<Istorik> это надо уже в приват, а я не умею, да и не хочу
<fresh_fm> глянь просто, у тебя так написано в ини?
<Istorik> у меня win7, нет там boot
<NoOova> artus:  привет
<Istorik> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<fresh_fm> блин. что ж делать
<fresh_fm> как обновить груб?
<Istorik> fresh_fm: sudo update-grub
<fresh_fm> это что он все мой загрузки и файлы уничтожит?
<Istorik> нет, он обновит загрузчик
<fresh_fm> щас
<fresh_fm> обновил...   щас он пишет в консоли что нашел загрузки убунту и виндовс хр
<fresh_fm> как было так и осталось
<Istorik> Перезагружайся, пробуй загрузить вин а потом ubuntu
<fresh_fm> ща попробую
<Istorik> Меня так, за весь день, ученики не вывели как ОН
<fresh_fm> не все ровно такая же беда
<SergeyIT> Istorik, нервные пошли какие то, понаставят всякого, а потом требуют
<fresh_fm> щас пишет что :  не удаеться запустить виндовс из за испорченого или отсутствуещего файла hall.dll   пожалуйста замените типо таго...
<Istorik> ну тогда, ты еще и винду грохнуть успел, это уже не загрузчик
<fresh_fm> скорее всего эти все файлы  акроник себе забрал
<Lex_Sh> лол, кто там кого забрал?
<fresh_fm> акроник
<fresh_fm> через него все загрузки идут, а он выключен
<Lex_Sh> оу
<Lex_Sh> тогда тебе на канал венды)
<fresh_fm> так все началось из за убунты
<Lex_Sh> правильно, потому что ты поставил вместе с ней загрузчик
<Lex_Sh> у меня семёрка через grub грузится, вообще никаких проблем
<fresh_fm> а у тебя стоит виндовс хр?
<Lex_Sh> не вижу смысла сторонний софт юзать
<SergeyIT> все началось с  того, что кто то не читатель
<fresh_fm> при чем тут читатель
<fresh_fm> убунту не ставился , пока не выключил акроник
<Lex_Sh> акронисовскими утилитами для загрузки никогда не пользовался, поэтому без понятия что они там с загрузкой делают
<fresh_fm> поставил убунту. а винду не могу запустить
<umren> поставил убунту - пользуйся убунту
<umren> зачем тебя винда то?
<Lex_Sh> )))
<umren> снеси, больше места станет для убунту
<fresh_fm> я музыкой занимаюся
<Lex_Sh> вот понагородят костылей, потом какието проблемы появляются несуществующие
<umren> фрутилупс?
<umren> можешь ей заниматься на убунту
<umren> поставь overtone
<fresh_fm> звук не тот
<umren> тот
<fresh_fm> синтезатор не подключишь
<umren> подключишь
<fresh_fm> а куда я по твоему дену программы с лицензией?
<umren> в помойку
<umren> ты теперь на опен сурсе
<umren> крутой
<SergeyIT>  fresh_fm, ты когда акронис ставил, про него все прочитал и понял, что он делает?
<fresh_fm> да
<umren> весь 500 страничный мануал?
<fresh_fm> он берет все загрузки под себя
<Lex_Sh> кстати, а зачем он до этого нужен то был?
<Lex_Sh> у тебя 10 операционок?
<SergeyIT>  fresh_fm, и зачем ты тогда его отключил и в mbr груб поставил?
<fresh_fm> у меня щас три раздела: в первом стоит убунту и подкачка. во втором fat32/ и в третьем ntfs  с виндой
<tagezi> да.. в линухе цвета не те, и звук не тот, и кнопочти наверное подругому стоят
<Lex_Sh> то есть  ты ставил акронис ради загрузки одной вин хр? :D
<SergeyIT> fresh_fm, а как это могут быть в одном разделе и убунта и подкачка?
<Istorik> как создать всю цепочку папок с помощью mkdir?
<fresh_fm> у меня просто акроник стоял с лицензией на винде , использовал его для разбива и работы с разделами так как он один из лучших.... а в нем есть функция акроник загрузчик которую можно активировать. я ее активировал...   потом снес старую убунту и решил постÐ
<SergeyIT> !255 | fresh_fm
<ubuntuhelp> fresh_fm: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<fresh_fm> куда скрин скинуть?
<Lex_Sh> оу
<Lex_Sh> так это не os selector а disk director чтоле?
<fresh_fm> да
<Lex_Sh> лол
<fresh_fm> и в нем селектор
<fresh_fm> встроеный
<Lex_Sh> а, вижу
<fresh_fm> у меня диск директор а внем уже есть селектор
<Lex_Sh> тока один вопрос - зачем?
<fresh_fm> решил проверить функцию
<fresh_fm> и все норм работало
<Lex_Sh> ох уж эти виндузятники)
<Lex_Sh> им тока дай кнопочки понажимать
<fresh_fm> пока не поставил убунту
<Lex_Sh> ну тебе уже сказали что не надо было тогда его затирать убунтовским грабом
<fresh_fm> груб не при чем
<fresh_fm> если я включу акроник то он сам все настроит
<fresh_fm> а вот как включить?
<fresh_fm> хз
<SergeyIT> Istorik, mkdir -p
<Lex_Sh> лол
<Istorik> SergeyIT: благодарю
<Lex_Sh> там же в диск директоре была функция создания загрузочного диска
<fresh_fm> я затупил и не сделал
<Lex_Sh> надо было и её работоспособность тоже проверить
<fresh_fm> а из под доса не запущу?
<Lex_Sh> а теперь тока с лайва с этим акронисом пробовать восстановить
<fresh_fm> винда на ntfs
<Lex_Sh> насколько это реально - я хз, не пользовался им
<Lex_Sh> а что ты с доса собрался делать?)
<Lex_Sh> форматировать диск?)
<fresh_fm> нет
<fresh_fm> я не помню как пргграмма называеться в досе работает
<SergeyIT> NC
<fresh_fm> нет
<fresh_fm> самая старая и простая
<Lex_Sh> гугли на тему восстановления загрузки своего акрониса
<fresh_fm> бесполезно
<Lex_Sh> это не проблема убунты
<Lex_Sh> тебя ещё и в гугле забанили?
<fresh_fm> )))
<fresh_fm> у кого стоит хр???
<Lex_Sh> нашл где спросить :D
<fresh_fm> мда...
<Lex_Sh> а ты случаем раздел с акронисом не затёр?
<fresh_fm> да мне надо параметр в ини глянуть и сравнить
<Lex_Sh> что-то мне подсказывает. что да
<fresh_fm> там нет раздела
<fresh_fm> и не было
<Lex_Sh> то что ты запостыл выше - абсолютно стандартный boot.ini
<Lex_Sh> запостил*
<fresh_fm> неа
<fresh_fm> там кавычка
<fresh_fm> перед бут
<fresh_fm> а вот для чего она...хз
<Lex_Sh> какая ещё кавычка?
<fresh_fm> [boot loader]
<fresh_fm> ;timeout=30
<Lex_Sh> это для двух и более операционок
<Lex_Sh> время которое даётся на выбор нужной операционки по прошествии которого грузится та что установлена дефолтной
<SergeyIT> ; комментарий
<Lex_Sh> для одной ос это не актауально
<Lex_Sh> да и это не кавычки)
<fresh_fm> перед временем
<fresh_fm> ;t
<Lex_Sh> точка с запятой
<fresh_fm> ну
<Lex_Sh> комментарий
<Lex_Sh> значит что строка не используется
<fresh_fm> а в инете я смотрю там все по другому
<Lex_Sh> при одной системе она и не нужна
<Lex_Sh> о боже
<Lex_Sh> делай как в инете и не задавай тут больше вопросов по винде)
<Lex_Sh> есть соответствующие каналы саппорта венды
<Onkeltem> baronos[x]: не знаешь как отрубить в gs прилипание+разворачивание окон  по левому и правому краю?
<Lex_Sh> fresh_fm: мне кажется, ты все наши ответы читаешь между строк
<Onkeltem> baronos[x]: диалоговое окошечко отодвигаю к краю допустим (в Inkscape), и оно такое - БАЦ!!! и на пол экрана :)
<fresh_fm> какие коментарии?   мож не доходят слова?
<Lex_Sh> точка с запятой - это комментарий
<Lex_Sh> означает что вся строка текста которая идёт после неё - не учитывается системой
<Lex_Sh> убираешь точку с запятой - учитывается
<Lex_Sh> только оно ничего не изменит
<fresh_fm> а вот это что ? default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(3)\WINDOWS
<fresh_fm> [operating systems]
<Lex_Sh> система то одна
<Lex_Sh> это та система которая грузится если ничего не выбрать
<Lex_Sh> прочитай мои сообщения выше
<Lex_Sh> я этот момент тебе расписал
<fresh_fm> я вот в инете смотрю что стоит у всех 1 а у меня 3
<Lex_Sh> актуально только при нескольких копиях твоей вин хр!
<Lex_Sh> когда две, три, пять, десять систем на компе
<Lex_Sh> 3 0 это номер раздела
<Lex_Sh> третий раздел на первом винте
<fresh_fm> а если  изменить на 1?
<Lex_Sh> а у тебя винда где стоит?
<fresh_fm> на компе)))
<fresh_fm> я незнаю как глянуть где она стоит
<SergeyIT> fresh_fm, ты винду неапрвильно поставил, надо на первый раздел
<Lex_Sh> лол
<Lex_Sh> ты же сам сказал
<Lex_Sh> [18:13:10] <fresh_fm> у меня щас три раздела: в первом стоит убунту и подкачка. во втором fat32/ и в третьем ntfs  с виндой
<Lex_Sh> в третьем ntfs  с виндой
<Lex_Sh> третий раздел
<Lex_Sh> ты глупый или притворяешься?)
<fresh_fm> это я к примеру сказал
<SergeyIT> а как / с подкачкой в одном разделе уживаются?
<Lex_Sh> SergeyIT: да хр по сути всё равно куда
<fresh_fm> куда скрин кинуть? я покажу
<Lex_Sh> это семёрка любит исключительно в primary partition лезть
<Lex_Sh> itmages.ru
<SergeyIT> Lex_Sh, бывают проблемы
<Lex_Sh> у меня не было
<Lex_Sh> правда я уже и забыл что такое хр
<SergeyIT> я тоже ))). Это на форуме вычитал )
<Lex_Sh> да подозреваю что там руки не из того места)
<Lex_Sh> когда то очень давно у меня был дуалбут с вистой
<Lex_Sh> и хр была совсем не на первом разделе
<Lex_Sh> видимо я недостаточно её задрачивал ибо проблем не было
<SergeyIT> я висты не видел даже (
<Lex_Sh> )
<Lex_Sh> и зорошо что не видел
<Lex_Sh> х*
<SergeyIT> что то тишина - сутки до релиза )
<Lex_Sh> 12.04?
<SergeyIT> ага
<Lex_Sh> оо
<Lex_Sh> как быстро время летит
<SergeyIT> и не говори (
<Lex_Sh> вроде совсем недавно месяц до релиза был
<fresh_fm> http://itmages.ru/image/view/496224/0700739d
<SergeyIT> да я с ноября на ней
<Lex_Sh> ээ
<fresh_fm> ну что там?
<Lex_Sh> это оно так в гномдиск утилити отображается весело?
<Lex_Sh> сначала расширенный а потом основные
<Lex_Sh> или я чего то не так понял?
<SergeyIT> похоже так разбит
<Lex_Sh> О_о
<Lex_Sh> так бывает?
<SergeyIT> fresh_fm, это ноут?
<fresh_fm> как видешь
<fresh_fm> да
<fresh_fm> ноут
<Lex_Sh> ну ка покажи вывод sudo fdisk -l
<openvoid> хитро но вроде правильно
<Lex_Sh> скинь текстом на пасту
<Lex_Sh> Qpaste
<Lex_Sh> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<openvoid> только номера могут быть через одно место
<fresh_fm> делал разделыы через акроник
<SergeyIT> только 2 раздела подкачки
<Lex_Sh> что-то я кривой какойто сёдня
<fresh_fm> один я затру раздел сделаю для ситемы
<Lex_Sh> а зачем fat?
<Lex_Sh> ей ещё ктото пользуется?
<SergeyIT> ну затрешь - дырка будет
<Lex_Sh> я ещё во времена вин хр на нтфс всё перевёл
<SergeyIT> с пользуюсь на 286 машинке - нормально работает ))
<fresh_fm> http://hastebin.com/siboveruda.coffee
<fresh_fm> вот что выдало
<Lex_Sh> ыыы
<Lex_Sh> всё в расширенном
<Lex_Sh> стоп
<openvoid> 1-4 примари
<Lex_Sh> впервые вижу чтоб расширенный раздел шёл первым
<openvoid> это допустимо
<SergeyIT> у ссзб бывает )
<Lex_Sh> за много лет работы с вениками мне такого ещё ниразу не попадалось
<fresh_fm> хех
<SergeyIT> fresh_fm, а убунта какая у тебя? Для музыки вроде RT ядро нужно
<fresh_fm> у меня 11.10 я качал с германии ее... весит образ 7 гигов
<Lex_Sh> сколько? О_о
<fresh_fm> 7
<fresh_fm> а в россии 4
<Lex_Sh> жесть то какая
<fresh_fm> там дополнения еще
<openvoid> кому в офлайн - норм
<Lex_Sh> у тебя gprs инет?
<fresh_fm> вай фай
<fresh_fm> да
<Lex_Sh> мда
<Lex_Sh> я думал уже прошли те времена)
<Lex_Sh> даже в нашем зажопинске есть безлимитный adsl
<fresh_fm> я через вай фай подключаюсь к телефону а уже в телефоне ворую инет у провайдера 3G
<fresh_fm> За 5 руб в сутки
<fresh_fm> бизлимит
<only_you> где ето такая печаль?
<fresh_fm> а вобще у нас инет бизлимит на скорости 64кб.  стоит в месяц 3000рублей
<openvoid> я как то год на 64 к провёл
<Lex_Sh> фигасе
<Lex_Sh> это где?
<only_you> да уж, тяжело вам там
<fresh_fm> 600кб.  стоит 7800рублей в месяц
<Lex_Sh> видать гдето на крайнем севере)
<fresh_fm> на сахалине
<only_you> спутник, что ли?)
<only_you> ого
<fresh_fm> нет не спутник у нас и диэсель и 3джи
<openvoid> вода со всех сторон
<SergeyIT> монополист наверно
<Lex_Sh> не иначе
<only_you> у нас здесь 100 мб за 12 баксов
<Lex_Sh> внешка?
<SergeyIT> год-два назад читал об этой проблеме на сахалине, обещали разобраться... но воз и ныне там
<fresh_fm> во владивостоке инет стоит 600руб и скорость 1мб   а у нас 64кб и стоит 3000руб. хотя до них по морю 50км
<openvoid> тут 200 км от мосвы только со спутника народ сиди
<openvoid> т
<fresh_fm> жесть у вас
<openvoid> 3г фиговое а вы говорите
<[Raiden]> греби к ним на веслах, выходи к нам в чат, а вечером обратно :)
<Lex_Sh> :D
<fresh_fm> в москве за 3000 руб. в месяц что за инет можно подключить?
<SergeyIT> тогда уж в японию лучше
<openvoid> 6 раз по 20 мбит можно
<Lex_Sh> ну если у нас щас по акции можно получить за 600р до 16 мегабит)
<fresh_fm> хорошо вам
<fresh_fm> зато у нас зарплата большая
<Lex_Sh> )))
<[Raiden]> у меня вроде 5 мегабит 450руб, хотя по москве можно такой же поискать и за 300
<openvoid> не очень - куда эти мбиты дквать
<openvoid> девать
<Lex_Sh> эти 16 мегабит компенсируются стабильностью провайдера :D
<openvoid> 250 р - 4 мбит и 500 р 20 мбит
<fresh_fm> пипец а я 1мб.  качаю за 16 минут
<fresh_fm> у меня щас скорость 7кб))
<openvoid> у меня сестра в 200 лм от москвы - тоже самое
<Lex_Sh> сидел как то на 128к....про ютуб и флеш во всех его видах я забыл навсегда
<Lex_Sh> но такая веселуха была когда у провайдера шейпер отваливался
<Lex_Sh> и 128к становились 16 мегабитами
<Lex_Sh> а у кого линия хорошая и все 24
<fresh_fm> жесть
<openvoid> а для юр лиц за 3000 1 мбит дадут
<fresh_fm> это я у вас буду со своими деньгами свер юридическое лицо))
<fresh_fm> сверх
<fresh_fm> можно и сервер ставить тогда)))
<Lex_Sh> да у нас тут и делать то нечего
<fresh_fm> блоков так на 20
<Lex_Sh> даже работы нормальной нет
<openvoid> у меня сервер и на 64к жужжал год
<fresh_fm> а ты откуда?
<Lex_Sh> один из маленьких городов в ростовской области
<fresh_fm> сервер на 64кб? что то не вериться
<openvoid> ну так ламп с единственным полетителем - мною :)
<fresh_fm> или реально?
<fresh_fm> хех
<[Raiden]> чего не верится то? раньще на 33600бод держали ббс и ещё гамались
<openvoid> боты правда тоже зпходили
<fresh_fm> я вот щас тоже сервак орендую за 700р в месяц
<[Raiden]> а 64к так это ваще
<openvoid> плевались в лог и уходили :)
<Gakonis> test
<ubuntuhelp> Gakonis, Failed!
<Gakonis> ping
<ubuntuhelp> Gakonis, Failed!
<Gakonis> O_o
<fresh_fm> интересно ноутбук isecast потянет ? если я на нем сервак поставлю
<fresh_fm> правельнее icecast
<openvoid> потянет
<Gakonis> Это что за ноутбук такой? Первый раз слышу про такой...
<openvoid> одного пользователся на ламп п пень 1 потянет
<Gakonis> Поэксперементировать желаете?
<openvoid> правда, а что за ноутбук?
<[Raiden]> нужно просто взять ламп времен п1
<[Raiden]> и всё потянет
<[Raiden]> )
<openvoid> icesact не ноутбук а сервер софтватре
<Lex_Sh> да щас браузеры жрут больше чем сервера)
<fresh_fm> да нет потянет)))
<openvoid> я так понимаю потокове аудио
<fresh_fm> я уже ставил у меня 70 челов сидело
<fresh_fm> )))
<fresh_fm> радио
<fresh_fm> радио сервер
<Gakonis> А-а-а, доперло)))))
<fresh_fm> у меня щас на серваке вещает радио тоже...
<fresh_fm> ща
<openvoid> что же они слушали при потоке 32 к в 64 ровно двое уместится
<fresh_fm> ноутбук у меня asus f5vl модернизированый
<openvoid> или на арендованном
<[Raiden]> пример расширения для krunner http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/VBox+Runner?content=107926
<fresh_fm> на арендованом серваке
<icat72> доброго вечерка
<Gakonis> доброго...
<Lex_Sh> да это ещё нормальная машинка
<fresh_fm> вот ссылка http://178.208.78.106:8000/radio-freshFM.m3u
<fresh_fm> это мое радио
<fresh_fm> правда нагрузка на сервер из за айкаста очупеная
<icat72> люди, помогите usb модем мегафоновский заставить работать
<fresh_fm> если что кому надо поставить радио... всегда рад помочь
<icat72> !usb-modem
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='usb-modem'
<fresh_fm> дрова скачай
<icat72> какие, где?
<fresh_fm> в убунту
<fresh_fm> приретарные
<fresh_fm> там есть в настройках он сам покажет какие
<[Raiden]> icat72: на форуме скорее всего есть
<[Raiden]> про такой модем
<icat72> usb модем
<icat72> huawei
<fresh_fm> в параметрах системы нажми на драйвера
<fresh_fm> он сам найдет
<icat72> ничё он не находит
<[Raiden]> если лень искать на форуме, то я думаю уже ничего не поможет
<icat72> я про драйверы
<icat72> а описанные на форуме способы не работают
<fresh_fm> d
<fresh_fm> djn nfrfz ghj,ktvvf
<fresh_fm> вот такая проблемма
<fresh_fm> у меня стояла винда на диске с.  и стояла убунту...  все это работало тоесть запускалось через "акроник".
<fresh_fm> ping
<ubuntuhelp> fresh_fm, Есть контакт.
<fresh_fm> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<fresh_fm> мало
<fresh_fm> !icecast
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='icecast'
<fresh_fm> !wget
<ubuntuhelp> Wget — свободная не-интерактивная программа для загрузки файлов по сети. Поддерживает протоколы HTTP, FTP и HTTPS, а также поддерживает работу через HTTP прокси-сервер. Есть в репозитории по умолчанию. http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=8903.0
<fresh_fm> о_0
<fresh_fm> !kill9
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='kill9'
<fresh_fm> !kilal
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='kilal'
<openvoid> через приват бота мучай а то шуму много
<fresh_fm> у тебя винда стоит?
<openvoid> уже нет
<openvoid> но раньше с ней проблем не было
<fresh_fm> вот тока у меня проблемма
<openvoid> без всяких акрониксов
<Scrimmer> День добрый, господа
<fresh_fm> здрям
<Scrimmer> привет
<fresh_fm> жалуйся
<Scrimmer> ну я сижу голодный
<Scrimmer> или ты не про это?
<fresh_fm> а ты про что?
<fresh_fm> )))
<Scrimmer> ну, еды нет, нет еды - нет счастья, нет счастья - нет смысла жизни
<Scrimmer> боже, я щас в депресняк впаду)
<fresh_fm> а виндовс есть?
<Scrimmer> каюсь, win8
<Scrimmer> itunes и все такое
<fresh_fm> :-D не.... мне хрюша нужна)))
<Scrimmer> ну на виртуалке стоит
<fresh_fm> xp sp3
<Scrimmer> образ?
<fresh_fm> нет
<Scrimmer> или что ?)
<fresh_fm> у меня  с загрузкой проблемма
<openvoid> ставишь хрюшу ставишь убунту, всё хорошо друг друга видит и загружается
<openvoid> если уже стоит, читай про груб 2
<fresh_fm> тока у меня наоборот
<Scrimmer> всмысле ?
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<[Raiden]> последний линк
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: день добрый, друк мой
<fresh_fm> стояла хрюша стоял акроник поставил убунту пропала загрузка винды
<Gakonis> Эм-м....
<aleksei`> ну так восстанови загрузчик
<fresh_fm> =-Oа при чем тут grub2
<aleksei`> с мастдая диска
<aleksei`> ибудет тебе счастье
<fresh_fm> не не будет
<openvoid> загрузчик винды на первом диске, забудь про акроник, стави груб 2 и update-grub2 загрузчик винды должен увидеть
<Scrimmer> нет еды - нет счастья
<aleksei`> так винды загрузчик тоже бубунту увидит
<aleksei`> если восстановить ...
<fresh_fm> ну так груб та щас видит загрузку винды
<Scrimmer> и в чем трабла?
<aleksei`> ???
<Scrimmer> груб)
<Scrimmer> aleksei`: ты груб)
<aleksei`> я да
<fresh_fm> нажимаю запустить винду.  у меня черный экран винды и надпись
<andrex> ппц
<Gakonis> ))))
<aleksei`> это апасна
<Scrimmer> хана
<Gakonis> если "ппц" - то это вообще опасно..
<Gakonis> )))
<fresh_fm> так фишка .. щас в линуксе сижу и вижу винду и все файлы вроде там целые
<aleksei`> сделай чекдиск винде
<rt072> загрузись с лайв сиди и установи grub2
<aleksei`> с ключами /p и /r
<fresh_fm> вот тока boot.ini меня настораживает
<Scrimmer> чем?
<fresh_fm> вроде не так прописано там
<openvoid> если ты его не трогал - там всё в порядке
<Gakonis> Если есть возможность. Сне вообще все нафиг. Установи XP -первым, после раздолби диск партишоном и установи на другой раздел ubuntu
<fresh_fm> я та его не трогал.... его акроник трогает))
<aleksei`> chkdsk /p /r тебе поможет
<fresh_fm> снести нафиггг   не вариант
<aleksei`> можно даже просто с /r
<fresh_fm> из по доса не работает чек диск с ntfs
<[Raiden]> читай как восстановить загрузку винды с её диска, потом восстановишь груб
<openvoid> или с диска винды fixboot fixmbr
<[Raiden]> да
<aleksei`> с консоли восстановления запусти
<aleksei`> с диска
<rt072> вот
<rt072> http://ubuntologia.ru/grub2-recovery
<openvoid> а потом востановить груб с лайв сиди
<fresh_fm> ,kby///
<fresh_fm> блин...
<[Raiden]> ещё желательно что бы винда была на первом разделе, а то могут какие-нить ньюансы возникнуть
<aleksei`> openvoid: fixboot и fixmbr это вроде с висты начиная и выше
<openvoid> не в xp они есть
<fresh_fm> каким образом я запущу эти команды? досс не работает с ntfs
<aleksei`> fresh_fm: диск с виндой есть?
<openvoid> это в 98 их нет - там chkdsk и sys
<fresh_fm> винда пиратская
<[Raiden]> fresh_fm: а при чем тут дос?
<aleksei`> openvoid: не помню уже, давно с виндой дела не имел ))
<[Raiden]> грузись с сд винды
<fresh_fm> и?
<[Raiden]> там и запустишь , в рекавери консоли
<aleksei`> и там есть консоль восстановления
<fresh_fm> у меня нет такого на диске
<icat72> блин рвётся связь и всё тут ((
<icat72> что за херня
<[Raiden]> на любом есть )
<aleksei`> fresh_fm: есть на всех
<[Raiden]> установочном
<openvoid> есть там всё
<openvoid> ка только спрашивает enter to setup
<openvoid> R - для консоли
<andrex> icat72: тебе к прову
<icat72> andrex: под виндой работает буз проблем
<fresh_fm> при загрузке диска с виндой вылазиет окно и там установить винду, запустить анастасию, запустить проверку памяти, и еще что то
<icat72> так что пров тут ни при чём
<aleksei`> вставляешь диск, ждёшь пока он файлы закинет в память, потом появится экран выбора что делать, там жмёшь R и ты в консоли
<icat72> без*
<fresh_fm> редактор винды павло юрии
<aleksei`> fresh_fm: ну нажми установить винду
<andrex> какой вопрос такой ответ (c)
<fresh_fm> жму R КОМАНДА не проходит .. продолжает дальше установку
<aleksei`> замолчал ... наверное мастдай ставит )))
<aleksei`> жди
<openvoid> может диск переделанный пиратами
<aleksei`> пока не остановится
<openvoid> могли отрубить функцию
<aleksei`> ну тогда всё печально
<openvoid> тогда родной диск поможет
<fresh_fm> в том то и дело что он доходит до разбивки разделов
<openvoid> должно быть раньше
<aleksei`> сразу туда попадаешь или энтер и ф8 шмёшь?
<fresh_fm> в меню нажимаю установить винду... только запуск  начинаеться внизу написано.  востановление нажмите R я жму раз так 50.  а понту не какого
<openvoid> не внизу не то
<aleksei`> да там диск походу переделанный весь
<openvoid> в нормальном диске оно жужжит пока экран не моргнет, и потом ещё чуть, останавливается, спраживает enter R F3
<fresh_fm> не ... у меня не так
<openvoid> качни нормальный, хотя тебе долго
<aleksei`> http://www.cinetel.ru/faq/windows/146  у тебя есть такое как на 4 скрине?
<aleksei`> точнее на 3 ))
<openvoid> 603мб для хрюши хоум рус
<jlewka> всем риает
<aleksei`> чёт гном3 долго ставится как-то ...
<[Raiden]> Надо быть великим человеком, что устоять против здравого смысла. - фразу фортунки выдали.
<[Raiden]> и сразу почему-то вторы гнома вспомнились
<[Raiden]> авт*
<fresh_fm> раз
<Scrimmer> раз раз
<fresh_fm> как же быть та
<Scrimmer> ну можешь помидоры посушить
<Scrimmer> веселое занятие
<Scrimmer> и самое главное - абсолютно бесполезное
<Scrimmer> тут так тихо (
<User498[web]> Ктонибуть есть ?
<only_you> !ask | User498[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User498[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Scrimmer> ребят, раздавал кто вафлю через вайфай карточку ?)
<User498[web]> Ответте вы тогда как установить оперу в linux ?
<User498[web]> это браузер
<Scrimmer> ахаха, далана?)
<Scrimmer> Ubuntu у тебя ?)
<User498[web]> да
<Scrimmer> скачай с сайта и жмякни 2 раза на пакет
<Scrimmer> откроется центр приложений и там будет установить
<only_you> User498[web]: http://www.opera.com/browser/download/
<User498[web]> пробывал пишит ошибки
<Scrimmer> какие ошибки то ?
<Scrimmer> пробуй через консоль
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, а ты знаешь что канал #qt-ru есть? Правда там тихо
<User498[web]> я советовался говарят надо через кансоль
<User498[web]> но как я писать не знаю что там ?
<Scrimmer> залей пакет в папку /home/юзер/ и пропиши в консольке dpkg -i имя пакета.deb
<User498[web]> в терминале
<only_you> sudo dpkg -i /путь/к/файлу
<Scrimmer> ну, прописывать полный путь зачем?)
<User498[web]> имя пакета таво каторого нужно устанавливать ?
<Scrimmer> да
<User498[web]> А вообще чтобы небыло ошибок при входе в систему что нужно сделать там знаю както поменять с пользователя гость на своё как сделать ?
<User498[web]> имя opera
<Scrimmer> что ?)
<User498[web]> ну имя пакета
<User498[web]> has joined #ubuntu-ru что это ?
<Sergey_IT> это всё.... тебя сосчитали
<jlewka> кстати, а как через  dpkg установить локальный пакет с удолетворением сех зависимостей?
<User498[web]> А скажите есть гденибуть описание команд терминала и то как правельно их вводить ?
<only_you> man dpkg
<Scrimmer> Что, прям всех? :)
<jlewka> User498[web], http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/bash_scripting_guide/ как вводить команды :)
<Sergey_IT> man a TAB TAB и т.д.
<User498[web]> тоесть это программирование от части ?
<Scrimmer> Кто знаком с Ubuntu в режиме точки WiFi? )
<Scrimmer> У меня PCI WiFi Dlink отлетает :(
<Scrimmer> Тупо карточка вырубается и все
<Sergey_IT> User498[web], это типа скриптинга
<Scrimmer> а в iwconfig пишет, что работает и раздает вафлю (
<Sergey_IT> а кто пишет что вырубается?
<jlewka> User498[web], по всем командам системы :))) echo $PATH | sed 's/:/\n/g' | xargs ls | xargs man
<User498[web]> не понятно
<jlewka> введи в консоли
<jlewka> и получишь справки по всем командам...
<jlewka> правда, нужно ли оно тебе...
<Scrimmer> Sergey_IT: телефон не видит точку, ifconfig wlan0 down/up ниче не дают
<Scrimmer> Да и диод на карточке не горит как всегда :)
<Scrimmer> jlewka: война и мир отдыхает)
<jlewka> ну, сами хотели же... :-[
<Scrimmer> :-[
<Scrimmer> А вот вафля напрягает:(
<Scrimmer> Раньше нормально работало все, а сейчас началось =\
<jlewka> а что за адаптер стоит?
<jlewka> с обновления ядра?)
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0424/h_1335288539_9553009_37c25b2e51.png
<jlewka> хм... может и в гноме такое есть?)
<[Raiden]> без регекспов )
<[Raiden]> может и есть.
<[Raiden]> во втором вроде было
<jlewka> эх.. не выдержал....
<Scrimmer> scrimmer@Scrimmer:~$ lspci | grep Wireless
<Scrimmer> 04:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR922X Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<Scrimmer> D-Link DWA-547
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: а что за шкурка у тебя ?
<[Raiden]> шкурка чего?
<jlewka> не подскажу... не встречался с этой карточкой...
<[Raiden]> оксиген, дефолтная тема кде4 , тема плазмы produkt
<Scrimmer> а, kde
<[Raiden]> тут много няшек есть. Фактически. Если бы понадобилось перечислит ьвсё, чего в гноме нету, понадобилось бы несколько листов
<jlewka> кстати, помню сайт  прикольный был, где всявие полезные команды, скоращенные до предела, на баше выкладывадись, ни кт не знает?
<[Raiden]> ну или 1 точно )
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0424/h_1335289112_8640826_804d7ce6b4.png - вот например
<[Raiden]> Это не какая-то сторонняя смотрелка, а то что  доступно по дефолту в кде
<[Raiden]> на этом рекламная пауза завершается )
<jlewka> а если оно мне не нужно оно все равно поставиться?)
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: щас на виртуалке заведу кде )
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], сбиваешь людей с пути истинного
<[Raiden]> а в чем истина? был бы гном истиной, их бы не стало так много одновременно.
<[Raiden]> а когда истин много , то скорее всего ни 1 из них её не является
<Nor8> Гугл драйв кто-нибудь пользовал уже,  как туда файлы загружать?
<[Raiden]> истина заключается в том , что кде - де для линукс и других позикс систем с 1996 года
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> а остальное от лукавого
<Scrimmer> Nor8: я пользовался
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Все, прими таблетки и ни слова про кеды сегодня :-D
<Scrimmer> https://drive.google.com/start
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> раз, там возле кнопки CREATE - есть значек
<Scrimmer> жмякаешь на него и заливаешь
<Scrimmer> жалко что клиента нету для iOS и Linux (
<Scrimmer> Raiden, а де качать Kubuntu?)
<Scrimmer> Все, не бей. Гугл хорош.
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], так у человека другие проблемы были, а ты его сбил
<Nor8> Scrimmer: Ок, они так кнопки близко сделали, что  я пропустил )))
<Scrimmer> да нормально сделали
<Scrimmer> я не жалуюсь)
<jlewka> скок этих серверов то уже...
<Scrimmer> Жаль что только 5 гб выделяют, на яндексе аж целых 10 нужно
<Nor8> Вместе с убунту 1 два достойных сервиса )))
<[Raiden]> а ещё в кде ест ьвот кая смотрелка процессов, вылетающая по ктрл+эскейп и как видно по скриншоту, проц занят не ей. Что нельзя сказать про просмотр процессов средсвами гнома
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0424/h_1335289780_3535381_39c5cbee69.png
<Scrimmer> ой, дают*
<Nor8> На яндексе как то непонятно эти 10 гигов выделяют
<Scrimmer> да, тут ты прав
<Scrimmer> средства гнома жрут аж 20% проца
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: Я не мог его сбить, т.к. не общался нискем о проблемах ) Я только показал как можно смотреть руководства ман вместо
<[Raiden]> echo $PATH | sed 's/:/\n/g' | xargs ls | xargs man
<[Raiden]> И ещё, как я могу сбить, если я говорю о линукс
<Scrimmer> Raiden, давай дружить
<jlewka> а я хотел всего лшь показать человеку чот ему не нужно знать всех команд...(
<Scrimmer> а я хотел узнать про свою вайфай карточку, а теперь ставлю кубунту на виртуалку (
<[Raiden]> а я ему показал способ как он может просматривать список команд
<Lex_Sh> :D
<Lex_Sh> [Raiden]: молодец)
<Lex_Sh> +1 к нашим)
<Lex_Sh> переманивай дальше)
<[Raiden]> в нормальной не опасной для юзера десктопа обстановке )
<jlewka> а вдруг у него не KDE ?) И как попасть в то окошко, ты еу так и не сказал)
<Scrimmer> что здесь происходит?!
<[Raiden]> Ну, ыбвает
<[Raiden]> а вдруг у него не юнити или не гном )
<jlewka> и не убунту?)
<fresh_fm> у меня система с ума сошла))
<[Raiden]> на самом деле, может быт ьтеперь у него будет кде. Может не навсегда, но хотя бы на посмотреть
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> как он может изучать линукс, не зная об одной из клчевых де, которая вытянула линукс на десктоп
<Scrimmer> бр
<Scrimmer> фу твои кеды)
<Scrimmer> скачал образ, так комп в лаге умирает)
<Blanco_D> ))
<jlewka> ))))))
<[Raiden]> до того как марк стал пиарит убунту, ключевыми игроками на десктопе были мандрива да опенсусе. Угадайте почему. И ещё фрибсд часто чертика рисуют в кедах -угадайте почему.
<Blanco_D> кеды=пафос
<[Raiden]> И ещё есть такой дистрибутив аптосид, угадайте какая там де
<[Raiden]> кде это не пафос, это рабочая лошадка, продумананя и удобная
<[Raiden]> а вот г3 и юнити это пафос и гламур
<tagezi> и дебиан по умолчанию кеды пользует и аль
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Таблетки уже не действуют или ты не принял еще? :-D
<Blanco_D> похоже я кеды совсем не понял
<[Raiden]> таблетки от чего?
<Nor8> Успокоительные )))
<Nor8> От кедомании
<tagezi> поэтому они и не могут похвастаться таким развитием как убунта ))
<[Raiden]> вообще, таблетки действуют. С релизом гнома 3 я чут ьен стал снова виндовс-юзером. Помогло только то , что кде4 к тому времени достигло уже версий 4.6х и были побеждены основные пробелмы
<[Raiden]> гном3 это таблетка
<jlewka> tagezi, тогда чего то убунту стала отказываться от своей "панацеи"?)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: ГНом 3 это недоделанное недоразумение, которое даже композит не умеет отключать
<jlewka> то = это
<tagezi> jlewka: потому что кеды нравяться единицам моньякам
<[Raiden]> Nor8: на самом деле и гном2 недоразумение. Только под конец что там там зашевелилось. начали встраивать дистрописатели компиз, каноникал ещё индикаторы прикрутила. Перед самой смертью наутилус заимел табы - гном2 не был таким постоянно, он был т
<[Raiden]> аким последние пару лет, а до этого он практически никуда не двигался очень долго
<[Raiden]> фейл короче
<[Raiden]> ну а сча он сдвинулся так, что лучше бы не двигался вообще
<[Raiden]> только в этом смысле гнмо2 хорош
<Nor8> [Raiden]: НО последняя фаза развития ц гном 2 была даже очень норм.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Все настраивалось и работало.
<[Raiden]> вот увидите, вопрос как в гедит сменить кодировку ещё отметит второе десятилетие, а может и третье
<[Raiden]> настраивалось мягко говоря хреново и то немногое что было )
<Scrimmer> А можно как то в Pidgin сделать, что бы при подключении к IRC он автоматом идентифицировался у NickServ и заходил сюда
<Scrimmer> ?
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: можно, там пароль для сервера есть, прокатывает вроде
<Nor8> Scrimmer: Можно
<[Raiden]> а комнату просто в список добавляешь и потом по пкм подключаться автоматически
<Scrimmer> ппц, этот Deluge систему ложит ппц
<Scrimmer> Ну смотри Райден, если мне кде не понравится
<Scrimmer> То ух
<tagezi> пользуй вичат, вообще систему не трогает ))
<Scrimmer> да у меня еще ася висит...
<[Raiden]> собсно линус , фактически много лет использовал кде. Испугался кде4 и убежал на гном, а сча с него убежал на хфце. Но в данный момент кде4 уже может иметь всё что нужно было в кде3 + массу нового. Включая композитный вм с правилами для окон, юзающи
<[Raiden]> й огл2 и шейдеры
<tagezi> место в памяти занимает 8 мегов, и процесорное время почти не пользует )
<[koshka]> ^_^
<Scrimmer> кстати, как в наутилисе сделать, что бы путь показывался не кнопками, а списком?
<Scrimmer> тоесть сразу писало /home/scrimmer/блаблбабла/
<[koshka]> приветы
<Scrimmer> была какая то комбинация на клавишах, не напомните?
<Scrimmer> привет кошка
<Scrimmer> тебя то я и ждал
<Sergey_IT> ctrl+L
<Scrimmer> Благодарю
<[Raiden]> не стоит так делать по умолчаню. дело в том, что в  наутилусе убрали панель инстументов и всякие кнопки типа наверх
<[koshka]> меня? а че меня ждать то
<[koshka]> Sergey_IT, привет )
<[Raiden]> и тут как раз будет удобен путь кнопками
<Scrimmer> могу и не ждать, мне то сложно чтоли?
<Sergey_IT> привет
<[Raiden]> что бы выше можно было перейти
<[koshka]> Scrimmer, хочешь мне 400р подарить? ;)
<[koshka]> да нет, жди
<[koshka]> я не против
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: знаю, но иногда нужно скопировать полный путь, а то, что я хотел, Сергей аля Айти мэн мне уже дал
<[Raiden]> В кде другой подход, тут классическая панель инструментов + юзер сам может выбрат ькакие значки там могут быть
<[Raiden]> например у меня в окне делфьина ест ькнопка создать вкладку.
<Scrimmer> а ты все кеды пиаришь ?)
<[Raiden]> для десктопа с мышкой удобно
<Sergey_IT> Scrimme, it к айти не имеет отношения )
<Nor8> [koshka]: Тебе на корм не хватает? :-D
<Scrimmer> Sergey_IT: Сергей аля И и Т? )
<[koshka]> Nor8, да (
<[koshka]> 400р надо (
<Scrimmer> [koshka]: я бы тебе подарил, только у самого нету (
<Scrimmer> хоть я тебя и не знаю (
<[koshka]> я хорошая)
<tagezi> Scrimmer: вообще установи убунту твик и развлекайся с настройками сколько хошь
<Scrimmer> ты еще и девушка? 0_0
<Nor8> [koshka]: Ну ты проси, проси, может даст кто, пожалеет зверушку!  :)
<Scrimmer> дак зачем ?!)
<Sergey_IT> [koshka], чего случилось?
<[koshka]> ну 400рубликов надо ^_^
<Sergey_IT> [koshka], штраф за неправильный перебег улицы? )
<[koshka]> почти
<[koshka]> Scrimmer, ну а что такого то)
<tagezi> =)
<Scrimmer> [koshka]: да просто)
<Scrimmer> давай дружить?0
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0424/h_1335291420_6280174_653ee01d16.png - мой фм
<Sergey_IT> у тебя топок нет для бружбы )
<Sergey_IT> * тапок )
<[koshka]> вдруг есть)
<Lex_Sh> Sergey_IT: юзер с акронисом окончательно довёл до ручки свой ноут и он у него теперь не зрузит с сидирома)
<Nor8> Scrimmer: 400 рублей значительно увеличивают шанс на дружбу ))))
<Lex_Sh> грузит*
<[koshka]> ))))))))00
<Scrimmer> Nor8: а если их нету, то мне можно печалиться ?)
<Nor8> Lex_Sh: Биос пусть сбросит
<Scrimmer> хотя ето по дефолту печально :(
<[koshka]> Scrimmer, да не слушай его)
<Scrimmer> он противный дядька и все такое, да?
<Scrimmer> Ох уж эти кеды, непривычные
<[Raiden]> на шоте  какие-то старые скриншоты с кде3. Я могу их выделить и создать метку, например old kde и потом смогу из находить по метке, причем как в фм, так и по alt+f2 в  krunner. Потому, что в настоящем де есть некоторое взаимодейсвтие программ.
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> потри кривые окна, пользуй юнити )
<[Raiden]> всё, пошел есть таблет от Nor8
<Scrimmer> :D
<Scrimmer> тебе пиарщиком работать надо
<Scrimmer> на темную сторону людей зазывать
<[koshka]> )))
<markmx> а я вот LY-F1 на др себе закажу, нормалег?
<Scrimmer> [koshka]: спросить как тебя зовут будет слишком банально, так что давай представим простую ситуацию
<Scrimmer> [koshka]: ты стала помидором, твои действия?
<Nor8> ахахаха )))
<tagezi> :DDDD
<markmx> помидором?
<markmx> кто прочитал иначе?
<Nor8>  Scrimmer: Она покраснеет от возмущения )))
<Scrimmer> а почему бы и нет?)
<Sergey_IT> Lex_Sh, я вообще не понял, зачем ему линукс
<Lex_Sh> я вообще не понял зачем ему акронис :D
<Scrimmer> markmx: маленький извращенец)
<Scrimmer> а вообще не понимаю, про кого вы :)
<Lex_Sh> при единственной то винде
<[koshka]> ой ребят) вы че это
<markmx> я надеюсь это не делает меня Мразишом?
<Sergey_IT> Lex_Sh, или зачем ему комп )
<Lex_Sh> )
<Scrimmer> [koshka]: че, отвечай давай)
<markmx> как бросить скриптить на баше и пойти спать?
<markmx> screen во
<andrex> [koshka]: весеннее обострение :)
<markmx> Mplayer не справился с скринингом мкв... сидим кодируем блин... вот что за страна а?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: у него музыка без компа и винды звучит не правильно )
<[koshka]> ну понятно
<Scrimmer> на вопрос так и не ответят ? : (
<[koshka]> в пм может быть :D
<tagezi> помидоры не говорят )
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer, чего к девушке пристаешь?
<Scrimmer> Sergey_IT: могу и к тебе)
<Scrimmer> я не привиредлив)
<andrex> она ща тебе тапки испортит
<Scrimmer> ууу
<Nor8> И напоминаю, что ответ на первый вопрос  стоит 400 рублей :-D
<[Raiden]> echo "shutdown -h now"  |sudo tee >/etc/rc.local ;sudo  halt   - так попробуй. Говорят помогает
<markmx> Scrimmer - ттут подробнее :) прям по теме http://otvety.google.ru/otvety/thread?tid=4a4df82d854a345f
<[koshka]> andrex, ну что  ты (
<[koshka]> это только тапки Ская попадают
<[koshka]> Nor8, ну уж пришли ты мне 400рублей )
<andrex> [koshka]: ну мои както тоже попали)
<Scrimmer> фу, плохой сайт
 * andrex злопамятный
<[koshka]> andrex, случайно наверное ;)
<[Raiden]> ест ьещё 1 важынй фактор. Т.к. с кде не нужно изучать ключи гсеттингс, кто какие написал расширения и как из поправить. Вы может сосредоточиться на изучении прикладного софта или даже того же баша.
<[Raiden]> и стать специалистом )
<Scrimmer> Райден, ну хватит уже :)
<Scrimmer> Ставлю ставлю я кде)
<Sergey_IT>  [Raiden], а зачем ключи изучать?
<tagezi> какие ключи? о_О
<markmx> нет... нет потом бросить скриптить сложно
<markmx> я уже неделю не выспаюсь
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: а куда ты денешся. ну можешь конечно ен изучать ,а держать заметки или постоянно гуглить ) собсно я этим занимался даже в гноме2.
<tagezi> объясните мне недалёкому, чо за ключи?
<[Raiden]> причем не по своей воле ), не я всё засунул хз куда.
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], а я не занимался - все по дефолту
<tagezi> ааа.. вы про настройки? ))
<markmx> tagezi - да типа реестра виндовозного
<tagezi> понял )))
<[Raiden]> Не, ну, какой-то % людей может это принят ькак есть, по дефолту , спору нет
<tagezi> ну если так идти то можно заявить "нафига башь изучать, поставь винду" )
<[Raiden]> но таких мало )
<markmx> sed "s/'/\\\\\'/g" - пять .. .их пять?
<tagezi> пять )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, так все от задач зависит
<tagezi> любовь задачам не поддаёться ))
<markmx> баш как коктейль из кокаина, героина и африканского дымного пороха...
<Scrimmer> заправленный водкой, которую делали в гараже индусы
<tagezi> ) просто сон карлоса кастанеды )
<markmx> в ночь, когда 12 японских девственниц... мда
<Scrimmer> в третью фазу луны...
<[koshka]> так че там с 400р? ;)
<[Raiden]> ещё можете время экономить. Т.к. в хорошем де идущий в комплекте софт не для галочки, а для того что бы было удобно. допустим, если я хочу посмотреть архив с картинками, я могу это сделат ьпрям в gwenview. Он просто входит в них как в папки )
<markmx> так вот что я у вас спросить хотел, $# - мы получим все переданные в скрипт переменные, а есть ли вариант чтобы вернуть массив? индексированный или внутренними методами баловаться придется?
<markmx> за 400 рублей нам покажут фотку с холмиками?
<markmx> я вписываюсь если что
<[Raiden]> в гноме, мне приходилось искать чем можно смотреть архивы. Правда нашлось - это конечно + , но почему приходилось искать...
<markmx> потому что ты искун
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а потом.. в винде прога которую я пишу стоит всего 16 к рублей в месяц (подписка) ))) пока я не могу себе позволить такую роскошь )))
<markmx> в месяц?
<tagezi> угу
<markmx> кейген не?
<tagezi> не )
<Sergey_IT> что это такое?
<[Raiden]> нет, потому, что я пользователь линукс. А не посмотреть вышел. И как у пользователя, у меня возникают задачи.
<markmx> адоб креатив клауд
<tagezi> нормальный анализатор рынков )))
<[Raiden]> в гноме они решаются как в винде - надо идти искать адекватную софтину
<markmx> рынки это скрытые манипуляторы над народом, так что лучше действовать против них
<markmx> ато зог тебя скомпилит
<tagezi> )
<markmx> у меня правда была идея накидать бота на кути
<tagezi> заодно кути выучу )))
<markmx> там же все эти трейдинг проги обычно такой трешняг...
<tagezi> бота нужно на баше писать )
<markmx> тупа на дотнете каком нить написано качает хмльку, парсит, показывает, постит
<markmx> так что баш, курл, и 100 баксов
<tagezi> )
<markmx> причем 50 идут на девочек и суши из япоши
<markmx> ладно, что по моему вопросу?
<markmx> массив переданных переменных есть такое в баше? как в си чтобы было
<Sergey_IT> напиши в си
<tagezi> на qt )
<Sergey_IT> зачем qt?
<tagezi> я потом код почитаю )
<tagezi> а то скоро читать нечего будет ))))))
<markmx> не, задача сделать на баше, в си то я уже пишу... мне в винде приходится "писать" все линуксовые скрипты на си... скринилки всякие... тут просто, запустил и скринишь, в винде есть повершелл но его надо изучать и он внешне какой-то голубой
<markmx> дать мой креатив?
<Sergey_IT>  tagezi, скачай сорсы кутёвые
<[Raiden]> вообще, и искун тоже. Если ест ьзадача, я выберу программу которая с ней справится.  Программы идущие с гномом справляются с задачами только частично. Просто потому, что не лучшие в своем в классе. А при на личии выбора, всё что не лучше мне не ну
<[Raiden]> жно )
<Scrimmer> Райден, давай дружить?
<markmx> неправильно
<markmx> (11:20:52 PM) Scrimmer: Райден, давай дру
<markmx> (11:20:52 PM) Scrimmer: жить?
<Scrimmer> это что было?)
<tagezi> арт
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да блин, они все какието то навороченые, то вообще приметивные
<[Raiden]> 1. вм не умеет до конца управлять окнами так как принято в других мощных вм в линукс, 2. редактор не позволяет кодировку налету сменить, 3. смотрелка не позволяет никаких операций над картинками, фм  просто ужасен и превью отдельным окном прикру
<[Raiden]> чен т.к. код менять тяжко
<[Raiden]> и т.д
<[koshka]> NoOova, :P
<[Raiden]> как я говорил, 1 листа не хватит )
<NoOova> [koshka]: ку
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: да вроде не враги
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: я сегодня пол дня искал нормальный пример по GraphicScena что бы хотябы нормально компилился и не был заусным
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, пиши свои проги - это интереснее
<tagezi> я и пишу, потихоньку... нот мозг обдумывает полученую сегодня информацию
 * tagezi поставит себе дуум и будет мочить монстров
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, график сцену как то раз пользовал... что то рисовал, но не помню что (
<[Raiden]> в  общем, я вроде нафлудился, хотя и не смог сказать всего, слоган кубунты сделает это лучше
<[Raiden]> Kubuntu, making your PC friendly
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да её восновном для игрушек пользуют, и всего такого.. впринципе ничего сложного.. обявил сцену, запихнул итем, показал графиквиев
<[koshka]> так че там
<[koshka]> с 400р ? ;)
<tagezi> походу обламалась ))) жмут мальчишки =D
<Scrimmer> а ты на вопрос не ответила
<Scrimmer> так что нету твоих 400р;)
<Scrimmer> звиняйте, бананов нимае)
<Scrimmer> бананив*
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: как ты говорил называется та тема?
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<Scrimmer> пыщь упчк
<tagezi> привет )
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: oxygen
<[koshka]> shenmue, привет ;)
<Scrimmer> стоп, как ее поставить?0
<tagezi> Scrimmer: ты на кде переехал?
<Scrimmer> на виртуалке
<[Raiden]> она есть для гтк, только вроде без заголвков окон
<shenmue> [koshka] кусь
<Scrimmer> я не знаю еще как ее жмякать
<[Raiden]> смотря что ты спрашивал. тема окон оксиген
<tagezi> Scrimmer: не ставь как основную )) а то тебе только Райден сможет помочь, а он переодически любит пропадать )))
<[Raiden]> а вид панельки задает тема плазмы , как и других плазмойдов
<Scrimmer> ааа
<Scrimmer> куда что жмякать
<[Raiden]> в кде панелька тоже плазма и не является обязательным компонентом, можно и убрать нахрен
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> ааа
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: alt+f2 , systemsettings , вид рабочего стола , тема рабочего стола. там кнопка загрузить новые (интеграция к кде луком)
<Scrimmer> ><
<Scrimmer> не, я пока не готов)
<[Raiden]> вбиваешь там  produkt
<[Raiden]> и в 2 клика ставишь
<[Raiden]> новая среда, конечно не готов. Я думаю нужна минимум неделя адаптации или больше.
<artus> учитывая что кеды вообще ненужны , то можно и не напрягатцо :)
<[Raiden]> а потом начинаеш ьпонимать местную логику. Основная масса настроек в systemsettings
<Scrimmer> пчему все так кеды не любят?)
<artus> учитывая что там логики никакой, и настройки запаришся искать ...
<Sergey_IT> много излишних свистелок
<[Raiden]> шутка про виагру - это плазмойд с фортунками http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0424/h_1335294054_8383391_85d8ce0ca2.png
<artus> хотя если на протяжении нескольких лет только тем и заниматся что свистелки крутить в кедах - от пойдет :D
<[Raiden]> говоришь вроде бы правильно. Но по факту, я крутил всё время гном, меняя настрйоки , темы. пробуя сторонние элементы типа панелей
<[Raiden]> я просто не мог остановитья, т.к. всегда чего-то нехватало
<[Raiden]> а кде принесло покой )
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], единственно, что делал в гноме, юнити - удалял картинку на десктопе )
<artus> да у тебя просто какая то навязчивая маничка, чето крутить вечно
<andrex> это у его ад, вечная настройка де
<tagezi> у него просто ещё юнешский комплекс неполноценности, хочеться быть особенным )
<[Raiden]> после работы я пришел домой, поставил на закачку свежий фринж пофлудил в паре чатов. Сделал несколько скриншотов для местной болтовни
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Это плазмоидный апплет количество занятой памяти у нвидии показывает?
<[Raiden]> это называется вечно что-то крутить?
<artus> да )
<[Raiden]> ад и вечная настройка вытекает из несовершенсва. В кде оно тоже есть но меньше.
<[Raiden]> ощутимо меньше
<[Raiden]> Nor8: да
<Nor8> [Raiden]: jr
<Nor8> ок
<artus> ибо у тебя последние месяца 4те все сводится к - ааавот у меня есть такая крутилка в кедах, а есть воот такая )) не, ну клас , че, прям бесплатная ходачая напоминалка штатных фишек кед )
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], .. из-за несовершенства человека )
<artus> хотя может это просто в моем понимании - потратил отсилы вечер-2 на запил окружения, и все, пусть живет, и лезть в него не надо
<[Raiden]> да, всё о чем я говорил у меня есть. Причем по большей части всё это есть по умолчанию
<[Raiden]> и крутилки о которых говорил, типа 6 столов с разными валлпаперами , экспо, скале, трясущиеся окна - всё это я люблю и юзаю
<[Raiden]> и не вижу смысла не юзать если комп тянет
<Sergey_IT> а как ты их юзаешь?
<[Raiden]> квин как бы вобрал в себя некотоыре эффекты котоыре понравились людям в компизе и  некоторых других вм
<shenmue> кстати
<shenmue> а в кедах посхалки есть?
<artus> Sergey_IT, он того, ходить и теребит крутилки все время, чтоб не забыть )
<[Raiden]> что значит как? юзаю по прямому назначению. Для управления окнами.
<shenmue> в гном2 была та самая рыбка которую хрен уберешь
<[Raiden]> в левом углу у меня все окна со всех столов , в правом все столы. и тоже самое есть на хоткеях
<[Raiden]> да в общем как во времена гнома2 + компиз
<Sergey_IT> а в кде этих рыбок полный интерфес, и хрен уберешь
<[Raiden]> в 2012 году это можно в кде, но нельзя в ГШ )
<[Raiden]> каких простите рыбок? И что значит хрен уберешь? тут композит отключить с хоткея можно
<[Raiden]> или тихо и спокойно галочкой в настройках
<shenmue> я про посхалку
<Sergey_IT> райден похоже рыбок не видел )
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: ВОт этого хоткея очень не хватает в дистрах с другими де
<[Raiden]> я бы сказал что линукс вообще заметно отстает в прикладном по и в гуи. Но кде местами может конкурировать с закрытым софтом и закрытыми гуи средами. А так же может конкурировать с средами под линукс. Возможностям квина по управлению окнами оп
<[Raiden]> енбокс позавидует
<[Raiden]> при отставании идеология на упрощение - это нонсенс
<tagezi> помоему по вообще побарабану подочто под кде или гтк
<tagezi> оно же и там и там работает
<tagezi> только у кде окна кривые постояянно )
<artus> tagezi, ша, рейден приход поймал, весь в проповедь ушол
<shenmue> я что то не понял
<shenmue> ты на опенбокс щас наехал?
<[Raiden]> допустим тот же еог ещё как-то может смотреться на фоне смотрелки картинок в винде, а если я возьму платное что-нить? Например ACD See?
<Nor8> Тест на слюноотделение все уже прошли?    http://ibigdan.livejournal.com/10795854.html
<artus> та даа
<tagezi> да нормально.. пирожок.. только маленький
<shenmue> у райдена любая проблема сводится к тому что кеды рулят =)
<Nor8> Угу, и он их пророк )))
<tagezi> он пиар менеджером наверное работает в сообществе )
<[Raiden]> Ну это не совсем так ) Хотя если вы о проблемах в гуи или в некоторых случаях о настрйоки железа, то в общем да.
<[Raiden]> собсн оя могу и груб настроить из системсеттингс
<shenmue> ничто не совершенно. так что не парся
<shenmue> я как то гуи не особо доверяю в столь тонких материях как редактирования граба
<[Raiden]> а про управление питанием я вообще помолчу. Достаточно пройти на ресурсы гнома и посмотреть скриншоты. Что бы понять что это красивое дизайнистое НЕуправление питанием.
<Scrimmer> с вами так интересно :)
<[Raiden]> авторы гнома первые в мире, кто написал утилиту НЕуправления питанием.
<[Raiden]> :)
<shenmue> хы
<shenmue> да я вообще много каких программ не написал =)
<shenmue> почти все в мире лично вот я не написал
<[Raiden]> дизайнеры правда постарались и гтк3 позволяет как бы быть софту более интересным на вид.
<becket> помогите пожалуйста удалить java7 я её не смог установить, а сейчас при любой установке\удалении программ вылазит ошибка:( не знаю что делать
<shenmue> это ты где это такое увидел?
<[Raiden]> короче безумная и бестолковая красота
<[Raiden]> becket: для начала какая ошибка?
<becket> [Raiden]: секунду
<Sergey_IT> ище один ссзб
<becket> Download done.
<becket> sha256sum mismatch jdk-7u3-linux-x64.tar.gz
<becket> Oracle JDK 7 is NOT installed.
<becket> dpkg: ошибка при очистке -
<becket>  подпроцесс установлен сценарий post-installation возвратил код ошибки 1
<becket> При обработке следующих пакетов произошли ошибки:
<becket>  oracle-java7-installer
<tagezi> странно, вроде нормальный мануал в сети есть
<tagezi> я сам по нему ставил, всё работает отменно
<[Raiden]> sudo dpkg -r oracle-java7-installer попробуй
<[Raiden]> мануал может и нормальынй , а пакет битый
<[Raiden]> может скачался так
<becket> Download done.
<becket> sha256sum mismatch jdk-7u3-linux-x64.tar.gz
<becket> Oracle JDK 7 is NOT installed.
<becket> dpkg: ошибка при очистке -
<becket>  подпроцесс установлен сценарий post-installation возвратил код ошибки 1
<becket> При обработке следующих пакетов произошли ошибки:
<becket>  oracle-java7-installer
<becket> тоже самое
<artus> @kick becket пшол вон флудераст
<Nor8> )))
<tagezi> ))
<andrex> !paste > becket
<ubuntuhelp> becket, please see my private message
<tagezi> он уже вышел
<andrex> да ну
<Scrimmer> artus: с ноги его)
<artus> becket, у тебя проблемы с чтением ? читаем шапку
<artus> @voice Scrimmer
<becket> artus: читаем читаем..
<[koshka]> artus, =*
<artus> [koshka], re ))
<[koshka]> фу (
<tagezi> becket: так у тебя 64битна платформа
<tagezi> ?
<becket> tagezi: да
 * [koshka] нашла тапки artus 
<Nor8> ))
<[koshka]> сейчас буду мстить
<tagezi>     QList<QGraphicsLineItem*>   *   fhorizontalLines;
<[koshka]> за то, что ты меня любишь
<[koshka]> ой
<[koshka]> не любишь
<[koshka]> ;S
<artus> becket, ну так sudo apt-get purge oracle-java7-installer или чего ты там ставил, вобщем пурж все что ставить пытался
<artus> [koshka], прямо в тапки мстить будеш? :D
<[koshka]> lf
<[koshka]> da
<User607[web]> Подскажите как через квир сюда зайти?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, перепутал окна?
<[Raiden]> User607[web]: kvirc?
<tagezi> не.. пытался его ошибку скопировать.. а тут трещат почом зря
<tagezi> а у меня в буффере эта хрень была ))
<[Raiden]> User607[web]: /server irc.ubuntu.com
<becket> artus: тоже самое...та же ошибка
<becket> http://hastebin.com/xigalatijo.avrasm
<tagezi> becket: скинь свою первую ошибку
<tagezi> только на паст
<artus> becket, на hastebin.com кинь лог sudo apt-get upgrade
<artus> только весь, а не кусочек
<artus> ато как то нифига не понятно чего ты тама делаеш то
<shenmue> "Вас добавило в круги Колесо Жизни " ◯_◯
<becket> artus: http://hastebin.com/wagojuxefa.avrasm
<artus> becket, а дай ка ссылку на мануал по которому делал
<becket> artus: сейчас
<Nor8> shenmue: Все, теперь ты друг карусели ))))
<becket> artus: http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/10/howto-oracle-java-7-jdk-ubuntu.html начиная с 3го пункта
<shenmue> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/имя_пакета.prerm
<artus> becket, а чем тебе установка из реп то не понравилась? ))
<artus> хотя туплю )
<becket> shenmue: нет такого файла или каталога
<tagezi> becket: http://askubuntu.com/questions/121226/how-to-completely-remove-a-oracle-jdk-that-didnt-install-properly
<shenmue> имя_пакета тебе о чем нибуть говорит?
<shenmue> зайди туда и глянь угде там джава инсталлер твой.
<becket> shenmue: говорит..вот только я не понимаю что писать:(
<shenmue> эм... наверное точное название пакета из за которого проблемы
<tagezi> да.. в баг репортах есть эта ошибка
<[koshka]> пока ребят )
<tagezi> какраз на х64
<shenmue> [koshka] а поцеловать?
<tagezi> а в тапки? )))
<[koshka]> shenmue, =*
<shenmue> =^.^=
<[koshka]> tagezi, тапки Ская только чаще всего страдают ;)
<tagezi> я тебе кеды розовые для этого подганю )))
<[koshka]> жуть) не нужно
<tagezi> =))
<[koshka]> ладно, позже зайду
<[koshka]> может быть)
<becket> tagezi: спасибо за ссылку, спасло!
<becket> в конце пакета я * не поставил, вот и мучался:(
<tagezi> я же говорю, гугл знает всё ))
<Scrimmer> http://habrahabr.ru/post/142383/ - мило :)
<Amblnb_Ya> Всем ку! Как изменить локализацию рута? Я даже не знаю в какой кодировке консоль сейчас.
<shenmue> cyr
<Amblnb_Ya> Хотя у обычного пользователя всё впорядке.
<[Raiden]> Amblnb_Ya: набери locale
<[Raiden]> что бы узнать текущую
<Scrimmer> Хм, повис apt-get
<Scrimmer> а все, отвис.
<Amblnb_Ya> И чего там должно бить? Для русского  в утф
<Lex_Sh> ru_RU.UTF-8 ?
<[Raiden]> угу
<Amblnb_Ya> Нету там такого
<[Raiden]> ну и , если речь про консоль, т ошрифтик ещё надо
<Lex_Sh> там наверняка некое "C" стоит)
<Scrimmer> Может кто знает, как сделать из видео гифку на убунте?
<[Raiden]> набери sudo depkg-reconfigure console-setup
<artus> разложи на кадры и склей
<[Raiden]> depkg = dpkg
<Sergey_IT> там переключалку языков еще поставить надо
<[Raiden]> я знаю тольк очто в гимпе можно из слоев сделать гиф-анимацию
<[Raiden]> не мой профиль :)
<Amblnb_Ya> Команда не распознана
<[Raiden]> я же поправил
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0425/h_1335298995_6860394_fc6c90f435.png
<[Raiden]> сн )
<Amblnb_Ya> А что оно делает? С лолофона выглядит как настройка которая плывет как коды при инстале
<tagezi> какой убогий интерфейс у кде
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, только райдену не говори )
<artus>  у него и так крышу сносит когда трогают его прееелесть , его кдееешечку
<tagezi> ))))
<tagezi> да понятно что он фан
<Sergey_IT> неее, маньяк
<tagezi> у меня в памяти как-то более красивый образ кде остался
<tagezi> такой аккуратненький, почти как в вин98
<tagezi> но это было почти 8 лет назад )
<tagezi> испортили хорошую весчь
<himik> tagezi: вот и у меня такая же петрушка
<himik> не могу смотреть на современные кде
<tagezi> я побольшому счету от кдешных прог и отказываюсь потому что они коряво выглядят
<tagezi> то что прилетает пол кдехи в гном, фиг бы сним, особо не чувствуешь
<tagezi> ладно...
 * tagezi ворчун
<Sergey_IT> крузадером пользуюсь и не мучаюсь
<tagezi> чо это?
<Lex_Sh> двухпанельный фм
<Lex_Sh> аля тоталкоммендер в венде
<Lex_Sh> а*
<tagezi> тоталкомандер?
<Lex_Sh> что?
<Sergey_IT> да, и редактор там удобный для разных кодировок
<tagezi> я виндовые проги почти не знаю.. я на винде закончил быть эм... давно
<Lex_Sh> )
<tagezi> у меня 98-я ещё стояла
<Lex_Sh> ну тогда windows commander :D
<tagezi> )
<Lex_Sh> он тогда ещё так назывался
<tagezi> far )
<Lex_Sh> ну типа таво
<Lex_Sh> тока не консольный
<Amblnb_Ya> Выполнил ту команду, но в locale кодировки или языка не видно.
<tagezi> ну я понял
<Amblnb_Ya> Вылетаю я
<Lex_Sh> всё таки по сравнению с тоталом кажется тяжеловатым
<tagezi> я ф3 жму в наутилусе, что бы 2 окошка рядом было.. и мышу из рук не выпускать )
<Sergey_IT> Amblnb_Ya, а что тебе надо?
<tagezi> кубики у него
<Lex_Sh> там ему шревты надо
<tagezi> ну такие, корявые кубики, когда локаль ненастроена )
<Lex_Sh> а не локали
<tagezi> но у пользователя есть ведь шрифты
<tagezi> значит нужно просто настроить
<tagezi> он наверное не то выбирает.. я там тоже помучался малёк )
<Lex_Sh> проще понять, зачем сидеть под рутом
<tagezi> это другой вопрос ))
<Sergey_IT> только что настроил себе консоль
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> вот я тоже её настроил когда вдруг кто-то сказал что её настраивать ещё нужно
<tagezi> там и так всё понятно )))
<Amblnb_Ya> У меня по умолчанию неизвестная кодировка консоли рута. Пробовал сохранять в ней текст, его видно но не в других местах.
<Lex_Sh> а что locale говорит то?
<Amblnb_Ya> При этом выбирал в мц без кодировки.
<Amblnb_Ya> Не могу скопировать
<Lex_Sh> у вас даже средства для настройки есть и то не помогает D:
<Lex_Sh> ппц
<Lex_Sh> у меня всего то два конфига правится, глобально
<Amblnb_Ya> Там первые две строки пустые  последняя тоже
<Lex_Sh> ну выставь принудительно, какие проблемы
<Sergey_IT> Amblnb_Ya,а в нерутовой работает?
<Amblnb_Ya> В пути стоит ср1251 иначе линии мц становятся клеточками
<Amblnb_Ya> Там вроде нормально, даже русский был
<tagezi> вин кодировка?
<tagezi> даже винда вроде уходит на юникод, а вы всё 1251 поддерживаете
<Lex_Sh> лол, я думал все давно уже на юникоде
<Amblnb_Ya> Может и она но выставляю если что настраивая утф
<Sergey_IT> Amblnb_Ya, скинь на пасте /etc/default/console-setup и /etc/default/keyboard
<Amblnb_Ya> С ним проблем меньше
<Amblnb_Ya> Ну попробую через логи..
<tagezi> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<Sergey_IT> Amblnb_Ya, кстати, чтобы изменения включить после dpkg... надо в консоли сделать sudo setupcon -v
<Nor8> Хрипящий пульс можно как-нибудь пофиксить или так и будет этот отстой мигрировать из релиза в релиз?
<artus> выпили и спи спокойно
<umren> :D
<Nor8> Да там и выпилить то проблема, зависимостей тянет за собой. Есть внятный мануал по выпиливанию на примете?
<artus> угу, на форуме в поик вбей удалить pulse
<artus> ну или в гугле, в топ 1-5 мануалов как грязи
<Amblnb_Ya> http://paste.pro/5148422
<Lex_Sh> LC_ALL= поставь свою
<Lex_Sh> а что это за  [8Plocale
<Sergey_IT> Amblnb_Ya, скинь на пасте /etc/default/console-setup и /etc/default/keyboard
<Sergey_IT> Amblnb_Ya, кстати, чтобы изменения включить после dpkg... надо в консоли сделать sudo setupcon -v
<akaWolf> кто-нибудь может помочь? сижу с ноута. нужно pdf doc'a gas в binutils.
<akaWolf> его просто сделать: исходники нужны
<Amblnb_Ya> То так в логах пути
<akaWolf> мм?
<Amblnb_Ya> Да и те 2 команды не выполняются
<akaWolf> http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/binutils/binutils-2.22.tar.gz
<akaWolf> вот исходники...
<Sergey_IT> а ведь сегодня релиз
<akaWolf> ну что? =)
<Sergey_IT> Amblnb_Ya, какие не выполняются?
<akaWolf> меня никто не видит? =)
<Lex_Sh> akaWolf: неа, ты ближе подойди
<akaWolf> компильните кто-нибудь pdf
<akaWolf> плиз =)
<Amblnb_Ya> скинь на пасте /etc/default/console-setup и /etc/default/keyboard
<Sergey_IT> а сам что?
<akaWolf> у меня винда
<akaWolf> !
<akaWolf> я с ноута =)
<Sergey_IT> я с нетбука
<Lex_Sh> нехорошо это
<Lex_Sh> ставь туда убунту
<akaWolf> не будем спорить =)
<Lex_Sh> а лучше - кубунту
<akaWolf> что лучше =)
<Amblnb_Ya> Я со смарта
<akaWolf> хех
<akaWolf> так может кто-нибудь компильнуть?
<adskifbiz> а что из бунт самое графически легкое?
<akaWolf> мм
<Amblnb_Ya> Сервер :)
<adskifbiz> и консоль
<akaWolf> ставишь убунту, потом просто какой-нибудь window manager легковесный
<akaWolf> т.е. это от дистрибутива не сильно зависит
<adskifbiz> дык вот прежде чем качать, хотелось бы знать что..
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: вопрос.. тип double себя действительно очень странно ведёт или это всё неразумные речи на форумах?
<Sergey_IT> Amblnb_Ya, console-setup http://paste.org.ru/?mqkhxh
<akaWolf> adskifbiz: качай оригинал убунту
<akaWolf> пробуй разные оконные менеджеры
<akaWolf> это весьма субъективно
<akaWolf> хмм, никто не может компильнуть pdf?
<Lex_Sh> видимо никто)
<artus> @voice akaWolf
<tagezi> что значит компильнуть?
<Lex_Sh> а ты на канал генты зайди
<akaWolf> жесть
<Sergey_IT> Amblnb_Ya, keyboard http://paste.org.ru/?ok7zbu
<Lex_Sh> там все канпеляют
<akaWolf> да мне хоть войс, хоть не войс =)
<akaWolf> а pdf нужна =)
<artus> твои проблемы )
<akaWolf> злые вы
<akaWolf> вот
<akaWolf> !
<akaWolf> =)
<adskifbiz> кого в пдф компилить?
<Lex_Sh> он походу про доументацию к бинутилсам
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, ведет он себя так, как его используют )
<tagezi> свои баны наверное )
<artus> akaWolf, а ща вот за флуд оправлю искать компиляльхиков куда нить подальше , ога ))
<akaWolf> artus: уже баюс =)
<akaWolf> adskifbiz: доку к бинутилс, а точнее к gas
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: лан, пойду поюзаю его.. а то страшно както ))
<adskifbiz> akaWolf, тебе конвертировать в пдф чтол и?
<akaWolf> да-да =)
<akaWolf> там make pdf
<artus> извращенец :D
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, да там проблема только с точностью, когда смешивают в выражении разные типы
<adskifbiz> а кого конвертировать?
<akaWolf> adskifbiz: http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/binutils/binutils-2.22.tar.gz
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: тоесть если будет один тип дабл то все с точность будет нормально?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, да
<tagezi> просто такие жуткие примеры на форумах
<tagezi> и предлагают всё переводить в инт64
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, так смотря что считать
<adskifbiz> akaWolf, нее.. это какая-то варварская жуть
<akaWolf> =))
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: щас поразвлекаюсь сам.. прости ))
<akaWolf> это binutils =)
<Lex_Sh> чота у вас какието сложные конфиги с локалями
<Lex_Sh> http://paste.org.ru/?aey95l
<tagezi> вконце концов это маленькие проектики и компиляться быстро.. а я тут фигнёй страдаю
<adskifbiz> akaWolf, то есть тебе нужна вот эта хрень .texi в читаемом pdf ??
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, а если математику считать, но надо анализировать выражения, чтобы точность не потерять
<akaWolf> adskifbiz: да, для этого нужно выполнить make pdf в binutils/gas/doc
<akaWolf> и он там внезапно появится =)
<Lex_Sh> госспади, да сделайте ему уже ктонить пдф
<akaWolf> xD
<Lex_Sh> почитать перед сном решил?
<akaWolf> типа того =)
<artus> akaWolf, http://goo.gl/yATt8 а так не ?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: он както очень странно округляет (
<akaWolf> artus: старая дока
<tagezi> и больше 10 тысяч вообще после запятой выкидывает
<Lex_Sh> мне лень ребутаться в генту
<Lex_Sh> а то так там и останусь
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, не понял
<tagezi> эм.. щас скину
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, представление в двоичном коде и вывод в человеческом виде - разные вещи
<tagezi> эм
<tagezi> double это цифры с запятой
<tagezi> покране мере в базах так ))
<tagezi> например 187,0057
<Sergey_IT> ну да, только двоичные, а вывод - десятичный
<tagezi> ну, а округление тут причем?
<tagezi> от перевода из системы в систему число по количеству не меняется )
<Sergey_IT> это да, но формат вывода обрезает часть числа
<Sergey_IT> или может добавить, если сингл выводить в формате дабл
<tagezi> http://pastebin.com/5x3udzAA
<fresh_fm> hfp
<fresh_fm> раз
<tagezi> а если складывать например 35000,98 то он вообще выкидывает десятичную часть
<akaWolf> отлично. люблю людей. те, кто может, не помогают. а у тех, кто хочет помочь, что-то не выходит. =)
<fresh_fm> ребят подскажите в убунту программу чтобы работать с диском виндовс... я не могу туда копировать не чего и удалять там
<Lex_Sh> ntfs-3g
<Lex_Sh> !ntfs
<ubuntuhelp> Если Вы хотите просмотреть Windows/Mac разделы, см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . См. также !ntfs-3g и !fuse.
<akaWolf> !ntfs-3g
<ubuntuhelp> ntfs-3g позволяет производить чтение/запись на NTFS разделы. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<fresh_fm> а как набрать?
<akaWolf> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<akaWolf> наверное =)
<Lex_Sh> ссылку последнюю почитай
<Lex_Sh> ты по-моему вообще читать не любишь, да?)
<fresh_fm> да чо читать ее)))
<fresh_fm> я нашел в чем проблемма
<Lex_Sh> поставь пакет
<fresh_fm> )))
<akaWolf> ужс
<fresh_fm> да да именно
<Lex_Sh> возсожно и не придётся читать
<fresh_fm> в нем все было
<Lex_Sh> ээ
<Lex_Sh> ты хочешь сказать, что твоя проблема с незагружающейся вин хр была в неустановленном ntfs3g в убунте?
<fresh_fm> я блин затупил пакет не поставил))) и в папку виндовс пытался копировать hal.dll
<Lex_Sh> мде
<Lex_Sh> и тебя даже не остановили сообщения об ошибке записи, ага
<fresh_fm> а он не скопировался))) так как не было этой проги
<tagezi> у когонибудь не заволялась стенка с ядом?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, это как это выкидывает? Может . поставить надо
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: где?
<Sergey_IT> в десятичном числе
<tagezi> так там стоят
<tagezi> я же тебе скинул
<Sergey_IT> 35000,98 - запятая стоит
<fresh_fm> во блин куда файлы пихнуть
<tagezi> не.. это я тут написал ))
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, это текст смотреть надо... но я спать. Пора. Пока
<tagezi> http://pastebin.com/K7sLdEuV
<tagezi> лан.. пока
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, так формат вывода важен - у тебя выводится 1 знак после точки, выведи больше и будет нормально
<fresh_fm> что то я поставил пакет ntfs-3g  а толку не какого(((  так и не заходит в папку с виндовс
<fresh_fm> тоесть не капирует
<fresh_fm> в нее
<Lex_S> отмонтируй раздел
<Lex_S> и примонтируй заново
<Lex_S> либо вручную в терминале
<fresh_fm> щас
<fresh_fm> вроде заработало))) спасиб
<fresh_fm> ща буду винду ломать)
<tagezi> лан, всем пока
<tagezi> .йгше
#ubuntu-ru 2012-04-25
<nicloay> есть кто живой? подскажите как красивее удалить файлы из списка хранящегося в файле, что то мне for i in $(cat file);do bla-blabla не очень нравится может с редирктом как можно?
<nicloay> а.. все  нашел
<nicloay> xargs rm < filelist
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Есть контакт.
<nnnick> всем прив!
<nnnick> про мордашку будут новости? unity такой тормоз
<nnnick> я про бету 12
<nnnick> мож доработают?
<nnnick> млин, список есть, а жизни нет...
<baronos[x]> !ask | nnnick
<ubuntuhelp> nnnick: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Gakonis> test
<ubuntuhelp> Gakonis, Fail!
<Aiveri> всем привет
<Starcounter> test
<ubuntuhelp> Starcounter, Ну понг, и что?
<Starcounter> Вопрос есть
<Starcounter> вообщем так, поставил Убунту паралельно Вин7, и теперь семёрка не грузится, хотя в списке загрузчика есть, подскажите что делать?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> изучать линукс и забыть про 7-ку :)
<Starcounter> низя-машина рабочая
<JohnDoe_71Rus> низя на рабочей машине эксперименты ставить
<Starcounter> рабочей будет линукс, но 7 должна быть и работать)
<Starcounter> можно)
<Starcounter> ну так поможет кто?
<baronos> то есть ты выбираешь в списке загрузчика винду и она не грузится?
<Starcounter> да именно так
<Starcounter> возращается мню загрузчика
<Starcounter> *меню
<baronos> обнови grub
<Starcounter> сейчас обновляется весь пакет
<Starcounter> ок ,попробую что дальше получится
<JohnDoe_71Rus> при обновлении со старого дистрибутива, можно обновиться только до текущего? то есть с 10.04 обновится до 11.10 а до 11.04 нельзя?
<baronos> репозиторий добавь той на которую хочешь и потом dist-upgrade
<baronos> ну или имя дистрибутива в текущем репозитории поменяй на тот который хочешь потом дист-апграде
<User768[web]> Всем привет! как поставить hplip? убил его из системы вообще, сейчас ставлю файл hplip***.run он пишет, мол убедитесь что hplip установлена.что за ерунда?ставлю файл установочный который эту херню пишет
<User768[web]> вначале жаловался на отсутствие файла /etc/hp/hp(чета там).conf
<User768[web]> я его копирнул с виртуалки, создал папку hp
<User768[web]> сейчас жаловался на отсутствие /usr/share/hp. прально, яж удалил hplip и их нет. что за абра кадабра?
<TheFalkorr> а ты как удалял?
<User768[web]> sudo apt-get purge hplip
<User768[web]> перезапустил сессию, убедился что все убилось
<User768[web]> а заного не может ставится
<User768[web]> сейчас попробую скачать его опять заного. может каким то чудо образом файл косячный
<User768[web]> есть предложеия из за чего так?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> странно. у меня он нашел остатки hplip из репозиториев и предложил удалить перед установкой из *.run
<User768[web]> проблему вроде решил. походу файл был косячный, скачал новую версию, пошла без ошибки
<Starcounter> test
<ubuntuhelp> Starcounter, Failed!
<Starcounter> да да
<Starcounter> Мужики нужна помощь
<Starcounter> ещё раз озвучу вопрос
<baronos> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<Starcounter> Установил Убунту второй системой ,и теперь Вин7 не запускается, Grub обновил, ничего не поменялось, подскажите что делать. Виндовс должен запускатся.
<User184[web]> Привет всем
<User184[web]> как в ubuntu 10.10 распечатать сразу несколько десятков изображений? Чтобы не по одному
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в диалоге печати указываешь кол-во копий
<User184[web]> нет, в папке есть 20 изобрадений ВСЕ РАЗНЫЕ нужно их распечатать
<User184[web]> изображений
<baronos> shotwell попробуй
<User184[web]> Стоит, он тоже не может печатать пачку изображений
<User184[web]> Что ещё можете посоветовать?
<baronos> был бы сейчас райден он бы подсказал, что в кде мега софт который может всё.
<Starcounter> прочел полученую информацию, пока не помогло
<Starcounter> Граб2 есть, он работает, Linux запускается. В списке систем числится Виндоус, но при выборе этой операционки возращается меню загрузчика. Как засавить винду запускатся?
<openvoid> скорее всего чинить загрузку виндовс, а потом заново восстановить груб
<Starcounter> как починить загрузку виндоус из под Ubuntu?
<openvoid> только с загрузочного диска винды
<Starcounter> хм, а по другому никак?
<openvoid> хотя есть шанс что граб как то не правильно винду опознал раз обратно в меню возвращается
<openvoid> но тут трудно что то посоветовать
<openvoid> надёжный способ восстановить загрузку винды с виндового диска и потом с лайв восстановить граб
<Starcounter> у меня почему-то в "настройках системы" не т полного дерева параметров. Я на Вики вычитал, что надо пошариться в "Администрировании", но такого у меня нет, сколько б я не искал. Простите за мои вопросы, но я совсем чайник(
<Starcounter> So?
<umren> вставь диск венды и восстанови загрузчик
<umren> и винда запуститься
<Starcounter> я понял, тогда придётся отложить до вечера, так как винодового диска при себе нет
<Starcounter> всем спасибо)
<sharikoff> загрузочную дискетку
<sharikoff> и там када с нее загрузишься fixboot fixmbr
<sharikoff> в консоли
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не знаю как для 7-ки а для xp рековери консоль 2-3 дискеты занимает кажется
<TheFalkorr> sharikoff: чечекакче
<Starcounter> дома есть 7 диск лицензия, попробую с диска, до вечера потерпит
<openvoid> в 7-ке я тоже не знаю, разве что флешку с пэксе или как там создать
<openvoid> не видел я в установочном 7-ки выхода в консоль, upgrade и install только
<openvoid> http://4sysops.com/archives/build-a-bootable-windows-pe-3-0-usb-drive-with-rescue-tools-part-1/ - вот так для 7-ки создается загрузочный диск, оттуда fixboot и fixmbr
<openvoid> *загрузочная флешка* Starcounter - это тебе
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Понг понг понг...
<Sergey_IT> !релиз
<Sergey_IT> значит отменили (
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а фиг вам :)
<tagezi> всем привет
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Sergey_IT> и чего хорошего в Г2. Сижу в 10.04, уже так отвык, что найти ничего не могу )
<tagezi> )
<TheFalkorr> Sergey_IT: аще.ставь synapse хотб
<TheFalkorr> как вам гуглодрайв?
<umren> плохо
<umren> остаемся на броськоробке и ядиске
<TheFalkorr> лучше только на броськоробке
<umren> правда ядиск багнутый
<umren> если 17 тыщ файлов туда запихнуть для синхронизации то клиент подыхает и диссконектится
<umren> а броськоробка ок
<tagezi> ядиск - это чо?
<TheFalkorr> http://roem.ru/2012/04/20/addednews46929/
<TheFalkorr>  5.2. При использовании сервисов Яндекса Пользователь не вправе:
<TheFalkorr> 5.2.12. ограничивать — с помощью пароля или иным способом — доступ к файлам, размещенным Пользователем в рамках сервисов, в т. ч. использовать архивы с паролями.
<TheFalkorr> 6.1. Все объекты, доступные при помощи сервисов Яндекса, в том числе элементы дизайна, текст, графические изображения, иллюстрации, видео, программы для ЭВМ, базы данных, музыка, звуки и другие объекты (далее – содержание
<TheFalkorr> сервисов), а также любой контент, размещенный на сервисах Яндекса, являются объектами исключительных прав Яндекса, Пользователей и других правообладателей.
<TheFalkorr> все, что ты загрузишь на яндекс - принадлежит уже не тебе, а яндексу.
<TheFalkorr> шифруешь - нарушаешь
<umren> да пофиг
<umren> я там книжки храню
<openvoid> ворованные
<umren> не, ты чо
<umren> все купленное отсканированное))
<umren> tagezi яндекс диск
<openvoid> ве 17 тыщ
<umren> не, это не книжки были
<tagezi> umren: да, я уже откопал.. не знал даже о таком
<umren> tagezi хорошая штука, попробуй)
<umren> главная киллер фича я диска это скорость..
<tagezi> я дропбокс пользую
<umren> в дропбоксе она унылая
<umren> tagezi сколько у тебя там места?
<openvoid> скорость там относительная, в кэш давфс быстро залетает, а реальный аплоад по скорости канала
<tagezi> я пользую из этого наверное мегобайт 70-80
<Sergey_IT> TheFalkorr, а я  ничего не пользую
<umren> openvoid по скорости канала, а на дропбоксе я видел максимум 500кбс где то
<umren> в яде можно и 5 метров в секунду заливать
<TheFalkorr> 16% of 30Gb in use
<umren> и больше
<TheFalkorr> umren: посодют тебя
<tagezi> усли нужно сохранить много всего, то у меня сайт есть, всёравно используется пока не полностью.. а место поднего выделено немерено
<TheFalkorr> umren: ты не имеешь право передавать и распространять права на эти книги.можешь подарить, но не расширить количество участников
<umren> а я не передаю
<TheFalkorr> umren: а ты уже к книгам добавил несколько тысяч сотрудников яши в хозяева
<umren> это они пытаются у меня украсть :D
<TheFalkorr> не украсть
<TheFalkorr> ты сам нажал на соглсен и сам загрузил
<openvoid> ограбление с применением оружия и с преенением угрозы оружием всё равно остается ограблением
<umren> TheFalkorr в худшем случае удалят
<TheFalkorr> umren: в худшем случае - навешают штраф за
<umren> пфф
<umren> чушь
<umren> это недоказуемо
<TheFalkorr> доказуемо
<TheFalkorr> влегкую
<umren> нет)
<TheFalkorr> по их соглашению - ты автоматом в уязвимой позиции
<TheFalkorr> а по нашим законам - зачастую и доказывать то не надо
<umren> ну и? я ниче не нажимал
<umren> вот и все)
<umren> где доказательство факта моей цифровой подписи?
<umren> мой уникальный идентификатор который согласуется с законодательством рф?
<tagezi> в суде эта отмаза не прокатит
<umren> чушь
<umren> ёпользовательские соглашения это бред собачий
<tagezi> в прошлом году одного посадили, за 6 треков какойто музгруппы
<umren> который ничего не регулирует
<openvoid> это офетра
<umren> кроме того
<openvoid> и вполне законная
<umren> доказать что ТЫ соглашался
<umren> невозможно
<tagezi> но посадили )
<tagezi> суду не нужно доказывать
<umren> у нас пока в интернете не по паспорту ходят
<TheFalkorr> umren: доказать влегкую.договор публичной оферты и все.
<tagezi> ему скажут что ты хакер и всё
<umren> и соглашения не электроными подписями подписывается
<TheFalkorr> umren: а договор с провайдером ты как раз по паспорту
<umren> тогда была бы ответственность
<TheFalkorr> твой договор.с него согласились.с него залили.все
<TheFalkorr> пофиг.поверят не тебе, что это злодеи взломали твои данные и заливали
<TheFalkorr> umren: захочешь судиться - ресурсов не хватит
<umren> лол, каких ресурсов?
<baronos> на адвокатов денег
<umren> мне не надо судиться у мя все факты есть, яндекс против физ лиц не пойдет
<umren> еслиб у нас все так жестко было, то половина юзеров на винде бы уже давно сидели в тюрьме
<umren> ибо они все ботнетчики
<umren> а другая половина юзает любой пиратский софт
<TheFalkorr> umren: а не яднекс будет идти против тебя
<openvoid> сканирование уже нарушение
<TheFalkorr> umren: сделают из тебя показательного козла отпущения для РАСПО или еще кого
<TheFalkorr> и все
<umren> TheFalkorr нуну
<umren> скорей я отсужу пару лямов и они успокоятся
<openvoid> в штатах мпаа засудила юзера который перевел в мп3 все КУПЛЕННЫЕ им диски
<TheFalkorr> если бы мелким не было выгодно пиратство (почитай - халявная доза для привязки)
<umren> любой адвокат на меня забесплатно работать будет, за гонорар с дела
<TheFalkorr> umren: ты?ты нифига не отсудишь
<umren> потому что дело халява
<TheFalkorr> umren: ты до конца жизни будешь работать на штраф
<umren> ))))
<umren> я заработаю
<umren> и купи остров
<umren> куплю
<umren> скорее
<TheFalkorr> umren: или ты из параллельного мира?
<umren> а яндекс утонет на бирже
<umren> на фоне этого дела
<umren> особенно в штатах
<umren> биржа то там, ага
<umren> и не будет яндекса
<umren> я тебе говорю в худшем случае - удалят файлы
<umren> это все
<umren> ну или закроют акк
<umren> это максимум
<umren> и если ты не вкурсе то дропбокс тоже удаляет файлы )
<umren> если ты не знал
<umren> так что приватность там - это миф
<umren> в самом худшем случае в суде - невозможно доказать 100% причастность человека в интернете без его личного признания
<umren> те кого сажают - это те кто по договору поленую венду ставит
<umren> это уже чрезмерная наглость
<umren> если бы каждый файл на закачку проверяли по сетчатке глаза или еще как, тогда бы можно было к этому приблизиться
<umren> то это бы убило интернет, появился бы интернет 2.0 :)
<Onkeltem> http://www.onlinedisk.ru/get_image.php?id=866927 - это окно открыть с помощью. Вопрос номер раз: почему тут дублируются программы. Вопрос номер два: я не могу ввести СВОЮ команду. Как так то?
<umren> Однако вам стоило бы изучить историю возникновения лицензии в стиле As Is. В индустрию ИТ её внедрил Микрософт. И она абсолютно незаконна по нашим законам об охране прав потребителей.
<umren> Все эти "открыв упаковку, вы тем самым соглашаетесь", "поставив галочку, вы соглашаетесь" - незаконны.
<umren> Совершенно неважно, что там написал владелец сервиса на своей страничке ToS. Важно, что в законе написано.
<baronos> Onkeltem: дублируються это из-за *.desktop и из /usr/share/application файлов вроде
<Onkeltem> baronos: то есть у меня где-то хоме навалено лишних *.desktop файлов?
<baronos> Onkeltem: чтоб свою туда добавить, можно сделать через алакарте кнопу с ключом %U
<Onkeltem> baronos: я хочу в Nautilus иметь возможность открыть какую-нить диру в gnome-terminal
<baronos> Onkeltem: ~/.local/share/application
<baronos> Onkeltem: вроде есть плагин для наутилуса терминал
<baronos> Onkeltem:  apt-cache search nautilus | grep terminal
<umren> 12.04 завтра выходит?
<Sergey_IT> сегодня
<umren> а к каким часам?
<Sergey_IT> завтра в 24:00
<umren> ээ в 12 ночи?
<umren> по гринвичу?
<Sergey_IT> но обычно накануне изменения заливают
<becket> добрый день, подскажите пожалуйста антивирус?..
<umren> зачем он тебе)
<becket> флешки\жесткие проверять...мало ли
<Onkeltem> baronos: прикольно, спасибо :)
<umren> был какой то
<Onkeltem> (12:41:49) wanderberg: Я только что написал нашему прову о том что у нас интернет вдвое быстрее чем мы платим )
<umren> clamav во )
<becket> спасибо!
<Onkeltem> (12:43:21) wanderberg: я копетан справедливость
<Pastuh> всем привет :)
<becket> umren: KlamAV или ClamAV ?
<umren> clamav вроде
<becket> umren: просто и то и то есть.
<umren> http://www.clamav.net/lang/en/
<tagezi> нахрена ему оболочка для кде под вирусялку?
<tagezi> там демона ставишь.. обновлялку сигнатур в крон и вообще забываешь о том что он есть
<mortuary> привет
<tagezi> ку
<mortuary> привет
<mortuary> как можно с эти бороться, что-то не пойму - при запуске скрипта выдает spawn: command not found
<baronos> spawn: command not found
<mortuary> baronos, строчка вот так выглядит spawn mount.davfs https://webdav.yandex.ru /mnt/yandex.disk/
<Aiveri> а через fuse не вариант?
<mortuary> да и так работает, скрипт только не отрабатывает
<Aiveri> пропиши полный путь для spawn
<baronos> mortuary: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=822734
<Aiveri> и вообще данная команда твоему пользователю доступна, попробуй скрипт с sudo пустить
<Aiveri> ?
<mortuary> под судо тоже ругается, ни spawn, ни send не видит
<Aiveri> а скрипт на чем?
<mortuary> обычный баш
<baronos> сам скрипт писал? spawn к пакету expect относится вроде.
<Aiveri> скорее всего прав доступа не хватает, читай маны)))
<Aiveri> mortuary и скоко там яндекс диск объем дает?
<mortuary> 5 гиг
<mortuary> вру
<mortuary> 10
<Aiveri> а я жду когда гугл доступ даст должно подтверждение прийти
<mortuary> да, я тоже жду)
<Aiveri> на хабре пишут кому-то в тячении часа пришло, а у меня с утра до сих пор нет, видать наплыв большой
<Aiveri> !seen fastix
<ubuntuhelp> I have no seen command
<mortuary> baronos, да нет, скрипт с хабра такого вида - http://pastebin.com/fBVzeEpB
<baronos> mortuary: установи expect
<mortuary> baronos,  дык стоит
<baronos> возможно нужно добавить к первой строке -а
<baronos> -f
<Aiveri> expect стоит?
<mortuary> -f пробовал
<baronos> mortuary: http://eloomyblog.blogspot.com/2012/04/linux.html
<Aiveri> интересно гугловский диск так же просто монтируется?
<mortuary> baronos, как вариант, спасибо
<mortuary> но хочется понять почему этот не работает
<mortuary> пля, заработал
<baronos> скрипт с хабры который?
<mortuary> baronos, да
<mortuary> а вообще станно, что гулс не сделал клиента для драйва по линь, гугл мьюзик же запилили
<baronos> О_о где?
<mortuary> где клиента для гугл мьюзик запилили?)
<baronos> вот я и спросил "где?" :D было что то в стиле недо-клиента, но он сдулся вроде.
<mortuary> ну не знаю, я как пользовался так и пользуюсь, вполне рабочий)
<User298[web]> Добрый день. Подскажите по настройке камеры в скайпе. Как заставить ее выводить изображение?
<Sergey_IT> User298[web], здесь смотрел http://goo.gl/Y75Gn
<User298[web]> Смотрел
<User298[web]> Не заводится, хоть скайпом и определяется
<Blanco_D> До выхода 12.04 остался один день =)
<Blanco_D> а когда точно выходит, сегодня ночью?
<baronos> завтра ночью
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у нас ночь, у них день
<Pastuh> блин, в чем дело может быть?
<Pastuh> к домашнему серверу из инета конекчусь нормально по ссх
<Pastuh> а веб сервер не видно :(
<Pastuh> на мой взгляд траблы из за роутера(его морда на 80 работает)
<Pastuh> но и его морду из инета не видно :(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а проброс не только для ssh делали?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и еще, на каком интерфейсе web сервер отзыватся должен..
<Pastuh> apache2 80 порт
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а сеть из которой он запросы получает 0.0.0.0?
<Pastuh> lynx при попытке открыть страницу пишет Making HTTP connection to 93.77.46.114
<Pastuh> JohnDoe_71Rus: из локалки всё отлично!!!! а вот из инета никак :(
<Pastuh> или я что-то с чем-то путаю :(
<Pastuh> ,
<Pastuh> ?
<Pastuh> при обращении к серверу из локальной сети, всё работает отлично...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> В Listen у тебя конкретно сеть локальная не прописана?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так же есть параметр в виртуалхост
<Pastuh> virtualhost *:80
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и что телнет из внешки говорит, 80 порт доступен или нет
<Pastuh> telnet: connect to address 93.77.46.114: Connection refused
<baronos> а порт через пробел или через :
<Pastuh> telnet: connect to address 93.77.46.114: Connection timed out
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Trying 93.77.46.114...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection timed out
<Pastuh> прошу прощения
<JohnDoe_71Rus> порт закрыт. роутер, фаер
<Pastuh> вот так отвечает
<Pastuh> создал Virtual Servers нароутере
<Pastuh> безрезультатно :(
<Pastuh> ответ телнета неизменен :(
<baronos> к трем другим коннектится портам
<Pastuh> ???
<baronos> Pastuh: через nmap проверь
<Pastuh> ща гляну, но как с этим бороться?
<Pastuh> роутер у меня Belkin Wireless Pre-N Router model: F5D8230-4
<Pastuh> baronos: через ссх к серверу нормально конекчусь...
<baronos> Pastuh: извини я в этом не соображаю, так что я ничем не помогу :)
<SergeyIT>  похоже, завтра на канале будет минимум посетителей
<Lex_S> с чего?
<Lex_S> у всех всё сломается? :D
<User086[web]> привет
<Pastuh> блин, и что мне с ним делать?
<Pastuh> :(
<Pastuh> ну, кто поможет? подскажет? как сервер с роутером подружить....
<artus> Pastuh, причем тут сервр и роутер ?
<Pastuh> а что в таком случае?
<Pastuh> в локалке то все отлично работает
<artus> Pastuh, я тебе вопрос задал, причем тут сервер с роутером к убунте, к этому каналу ?
<Pastuh> аа :))) стормозил :)))
<artus> читай ман к роутеру если не доходит как вирт сервер создать и порты пробросить)
<Pastuh> такая ситуация из локалки сервер видно отлично... из инета по ссх к серверу подключаюсь, а вот веб сервер из инета не видно :(
<artus> ии? входящий 880 , внутрений ip:80 , всех делов
<Pastuh> 880?
<artus> да любой , отличный от 80uj
<artus> го*
<Pastuh> да не проходит :(
<Pastuh> создал виртуальный веб сервер, вход 8080 перекидывает в сети на 80 а ничего :(
<SergeyIT> попробуй другой роутер
<SergeyIT> что то я не пойму, каноникал рухнул что ли, за сутки ни одного обновления... не помню такого
<Pastuh> в том то и дело, что нет другого роутера :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ты все мучаешься
<User797[web]> Доброго времени. Кто-то может помочь настроить камеру?
<SergeyIT> кто то может и может
<Pastuh> угу :(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Pastuh: краткое содержание прошлых серий?
<Pastuh> вот внешний мой ип 93.77.46.114
<Pastuh> по ссх из инета получаю доступ к локальному серверу
<Pastuh> а к вебсерверу никак :(
<User797[web]> Мм...никто веб камерами не пользуется? Или у всех "из коробки" все работает?
<SergeyIT> из коробки
<Pastuh> с ДМЗ без него с виртуальным сервером без него, никак и ничего :(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> смотри на роутере проброс портов
<Pastuh> User797[web]: тоже из коробки работает
<Pastuh> User797[web]: ты имеешь в виду виртуальный сервер?
<User797[web]> Блин... Cheese то ее распознает и дружит с ней, а вот скайп...
<Pastuh> JohnDoe_71Rus: ты имеешь в виду виртуальный сервер?
<Pastuh> пробовал разные вариации с ним... делал проброс с различных портов на 80 внутренний, ничего :(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я имею в виду проброс порта с внешнего ип роутера, на порт компа с веб сервером во внутренней сети
<Pastuh> JohnDoe_71Rus:  да, я об этом же
<Pastuh> JohnDoe_71Rus:  	Virtual Servers
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет
<Pastuh> нет???
<Pastuh> а где?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в конфиге апачапараметр listen какой?
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, что нет? поведай сакральные знания
<artus> причем тут апачапараметр вообще?
<SergeyIT> Pastuh, не пингуется
<artus> Pastuh, ты ж по ip на сайтик то ходиш? ))
<Pastuh> ну да...
<artus> ну все, или порт гдето не досмотрел, или пробросил кудато не туда )
<NoOova> artus: ты ли это
<artus> NoOova, неа :(
<sharikoff> artus: на луну пробросил =)
<artus> sharikoff, очень даже может быть)
<sharikoff> да стопудово
<sharikoff> зуб даю =)
<Pastuh> sharikoff: artus: ага... и через Марс :)))
<sharikoff> потеря потерь у тя короче
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у нас в локалке провайдера есть "солнечная система"
<baronos> на каком сайте убунту патчи хранит и постит? че то на лаунчпад как то не могу найти.
<Pastuh> --- 93.77.46.114 ping statistics ---
<Pastuh> 15 packets transmitted, 15 received, 0% packet loss, time 14020ms
<JohnDoe_71Rus> PING 93.77.46.114 (93.77.46.114) 56(84) bytes of data. 64 bytes from 93.77.46.114: icmp_req=1 ttl=48 time=186 ms
<JohnDoe_71Rus> воркает
<sharikoff> Pastuh: отличный пинг
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> artus: http://clck.ru/1-piH хе хе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а вот телнет мертво
<artus> :)
<Pastuh> djn b z j njv ;t
<Pastuh> вот и я о том же
<JohnDoe_71Rus> telnet 93.77.46.114 22
<Pastuh> да и по ссх к немо конекчусь из нета...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Trying 93.77.46.114...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Connected to 93.77.46.114.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Escape character is '^]'.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.8p1 Debian-7ubuntu1
<Pastuh> а веб никак:(((
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот 22 порт у тебя открыт а 80 нет
<sharikoff> Pastuh: у тя там на роутере или на мопеде файрвол не файрволит?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати, попробуй на внешнем канале порт 8080 а внутрь на 80 пробросить на роутере
<Pastuh> фаирволит
<sharikoff> он 80 порт не фарволит?
<sharikoff> апач слушает все адреса или тока локальный?
<Pastuh> *:80
<JohnDoe_71Rus> sharikoff: вот про это я ему и говорил, конфиг апача.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Pastuh: это на виртуал хосте, а еще есть глобальная настройка листин
<NoOova> в ports.conf помоему
<sharikoff> Pastuh: а у тя на роутере вебморда работает?
<sharikoff> а на модеме?
<sharikoff> не на 80 прту случаем?
<sharikoff> ну а вдруг =)
<Pastuh> sharikoff: работает
<Pastuh> на 80 :)
<sharikoff> и галка не стоит конфигурить через wan
<Pastuh> но даже когда создаю виртуальный сервер с другими портами результат тот же :(
<Pastuh> никакого
<sharikoff> поэтому или мопед или роутер отшивают все коннекты
<sharikoff> с какими другими
<sharikoff> модем в бридже?
<sharikoff> роутер поднимает соединение
<sharikoff> так?
<sharikoff> лезем в файрвол
<sharikoff> там ищем port redirect
<Pastuh> нет такого :(
<sharikoff> есть такое
<Pastuh> весь облазил
<sharikoff> в настройках файрвола
<sharikoff> стопудово есть
<Pastuh> есть Firewall > Client IP filters
<sharikoff> какой гришь у тя роутер?
<Pastuh> Belkin Wireless Pre-N Router model: F5D8230-4
<sharikoff> https://gist.github.com/ed5de9ff71e6b3108680
<sharikoff> это случайно
<sharikoff> Pastuh: http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Belkin/F5D8230-4/BitTorrent.htm
<sharikoff> это редирект для торрентов
<sharikoff> тебе надо посмотреть картинки
<sharikoff> подумать и сделать для веб
<Pastuh> так это я делал уже
<Pastuh> толку только ноль :(
<sharikoff> yf rfrbt gjhns htlbhtrnbk&
<sharikoff> на какие портя редиректил?
<sharikoff> порты*
<sharikoff> тыкаем галку  enable
<sharikoff> инбоунд порт 8080
<sharikoff> тайп тсп
<Pastuh> nfr b ltkfk
<sharikoff> приват адрес -адрес твоего сервака
<Pastuh> yf 80
<Pastuh> так и делал
<Pastuh> на 80
<sharikoff> привате порт 80
<sharikoff> 8080?
<Pastuh> сейчас так стоит
<Pastuh> да
<sharikoff> скрин покажи
<sharikoff> и нету ли там случаем сохранить и перегрузить
<sharikoff> т.е настройки применяются после ребута
<Pastuh> да
<sharikoff> ребутил?
<Pastuh> и сохранял
<Pastuh> и после этого роутер ребутил
<Pastuh> и все сохранилось
<Pastuh> а результата нет :(
<sharikoff> а адрес смарел после ребута?
<Pastuh> блин :(
<Pastuh> да
<sharikoff> и какой он?
<artus> нефиг всякие стремные роутеры юзать) ищи прошивку посвежее и шей роутер
<Pastuh> не меняется
<artus> sharikoff, анрюш, ну ssh то он пробросил)) и он пробросился )
<Pastuh> подключаюсь по указанному адресу из локалки по ссх
<artus> тут трабла роутера
<Pastuh> из инета по глобальному по ссх
<artus> Pastuh, ну по ссх оно и меня пускает )
<Pastuh> ну прям уж пускает :))))
<sharikoff> т.е дело в веб серваке
<artus> Pastuh, ну ECDSA key fingerprint is 67:c4:47:67:ac:66:5d:24:d1:fe:8e:68:c7:e7:ab:94. то есть )
<sharikoff> сделай на нем listen *:8080
<artus> sharikoff, мм, а нафига 8080 серваку слушать? если с роутера запрос на 80 приходит то
<sharikoff> z ,j.cm xnj nfv rfr nj [bnhj yt nelf pfdjhfxbdftncz
<Pastuh> а кто говорл что-то про глобальный конфиг апатча?
<sharikoff> я боюсь что там как то хитро не туда 80 порт заворачивается
<artus> ну так колбасит роутер видать просто
<sharikoff> как минимум одна хрень слушает на 80 порту точно
<sharikoff> это роутер
<Pastuh> угу через луну :)
<sharikoff> или модем
<artus> Pastuh, вешай апач на 8080 и внешний 9090 , и пытайся на него цеплятцо
<artus> может просто ему лень на 80 пробрасывать
<sharikoff> да внешний тоже можно 8080
<sharikoff> да говорю там заморочки с веб мордой
<sharikoff> стопудово
<sharikoff> вот именно поэтому гуй-зло
<sharikoff> в любом проявлении
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> был бы телнет или ssh проблем бы не было
<User231[web]> как победить
<User231[web]> usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so: Нет такого файла или каталога
<sharikoff> поставить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> скопировать
<Scrimmer> День добрый, господа
<jillsmitt> когда следующий лтс загружать можно будет?
<Scrimmer> завтра
<jillsmitt> а точность до часов кому известна?
<User231[web]> Ладно... а это
<User231[web]> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<User231[web]> и далее (skype:6689): Gtk-WARNING **: Загружаемый модуль тем не найден в module_path: «pixmap»,
<Scrimmer>  jillsmitt: 8 по москве дето
<Scrimmer> или тебе нужно в точности до секунд когда выложат?
<jillsmitt> до часов
<Scrimmer> в 8 часов по москве де
<Scrimmer> то
<jillsmitt> по москве на каком зеркале?
<jillsmitt> или на главном сервере?
<Scrimmer> АААА
<Scrimmer> не знаю, просто тут сказали, что в 8 по москве будет
<User431[web]> на зеркале яндекса появился релиз, как это понимать?
<jillsmitt> то есть в 8 каноникал выкладывает
<jillsmitt> потом зеркала синхронизируют?
<jillsmitt> или в 8 уже везде будет?
<Scrimmer> слишком много вопросов
<Scrimmer> нафига тебе такая точность?
<sharikoff> User231[web]: это следствие первой ошибки
<Scrimmer> или мсье знает толк в извращениях?
<User231[web]> Согласен, но первую то как победить...
<User231[web]> Отмена вопроса, победил.
<User231[web]> Но появился другой. Раньше как то можно было в запускаемый значок добавить команду запуска в 10.04, как это в 11.10 делается? Настройки - Главное меню - etc я не вижу
<jillsmitt> Scrimmer: хочу сделать клонирование репозитория
<JohnDoe_71Rus> jillsmitt: обычно клонирование само проверяет когда обновится источник
<jillsmitt> JohnDoe_71Rus: какая тулза?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> которой клонирование делаешь.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хотя все зеракало нафиг нужно
<jillsmitt> я хотел тупо вгетом слить
<jillsmitt> просто меня не будет, я хотел воспользовать скоростью стороннего подключения, потом слить все на мобильный винт
<jillsmitt> ться*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нафиг. apt-cacher-ng пакетный прокси. складывает только то что запрашивают клиенты. держать кучу одинаковых машин обновленными удобней
<jillsmitt> до этого я заливал пакеты и делал из одной машины репозиторий
<JohnDoe_71Rus> jillsmitt: все таки погугли про  apt-cacher-ng
<jillsmitt> уже читаю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я через него даже сетевую установку делал
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: привет
<[Raiden]> привет
<alexanto> Привет всем
<User993[web]> Здравствуйте!
<alexanto> открываю ларёк фирэфохэ
<User993[web]> Подскажите пожалуйста, после обновления Ubuntu  11.10, перестала загружаться.
<tagezi> User993[web]: граб скорее всего, на форуме поднимали этот вопрос
<JohnDoe_71Rus> после обнов почему то у народа пропадали ядра. только memtest оставался
<tagezi> хм..
<tagezi> странно.. и у многих это было?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> один тут жаловался что мемтест постоянно грузится и на форуме тему видел. хотя может это один человек
<tagezi> прикатила обнова для qt4 )))
<tagezi> и убунта-твик
<tagezi> если граб впорядке, можно на старое едро загрузиться
<Pastuh> sharikoff: так как мне эту морду то победить? (прошу прощения, меня отвлекли)
<[Raiden]> я наверное буду ставить в выходные. Как раз всё утрясется и сервера лагать не будут
<tagezi> оноже по умолчанию  не удаляется
<NoOova> господа сколько осталось до релиза?
<NoOova> часов уже наверное =)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> будешь отмечать как новый год7
<NoOova> как полгода
<tagezi> бутылкой шампанского об компьютер )
<NoOova> об голову
<Pastuh> :)
<tagezi> мне бета 2 нравиться ))
<Pastuh> шампанского не жалко?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тогда не обновляйся
<Pastuh> :)
<NoOova> что нового?
<NoOova> где ченджлог
<tagezi> много нового, если сравнивать с 11.10
<NoOova> например
<NoOova> при том что юнити я не использую
<tagezi> Юнити стала намного лучше, доума доводят
<NoOova> пффф
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> ну по поводу кед - это не ко мне
<NoOova> почему кеды
<NoOova> гном
<tagezi> а что?
<tagezi> гном?
<NoOova> ?
<tagezi> убунту больше вроде не поддерживает гном в полном виде
<NoOova> ???
<tagezi> гном-шел
<Resager> как это не поддерживает?))))
<NoOova> гном = гном-шелл+гном_классик
<tagezi> а как она его поддерживает? )
<Resager> она его по дефолту больше не ставит вот как
<tagezi> где оно? я его не вижу у себя )
<NoOova> tagezi: хм а ты вкурсе о чем говоришь?
<User512[web]> кто может подсказать как подключитса к етому чяту через Квирк?
<NoOova> давно линукс используешь?
<[Raiden]> у квирка юзерфрендли ифейс.
<Resager> User512[web]: в чем проблемы? Адрес сервера не знгаешь? О_о
<tagezi> NoOova: лет 8 наверное.. но может я не совсем понимаю о чем говорю )
<[Raiden]> я не понимаю что там можно подсказывать
<Resager> [Raiden]: ну)) все просто)
<User512[web]> именно я незнаю адрес
<[Raiden]> irc.ubuntu.com
<[Raiden]> irc.freenode.net
<NoOova> tagezi: хм странно как тогда не понимаешь... это щас убунту это дистриб для домхозяек
<Resager> User512[web]: irc.freenode.net
<[Raiden]> любой из
<NoOova> а раньше без курения манов особо не по сидеть было
<tagezi> NoOova: я убунту с 10.04 используюю.. тогда был гном.. а последний раз был гном 3.. это не гном.. фигня какаято
<Resager> NoOova: а некоторые ещё умудряются говорить что в нем сложно! Прогугливается все юзверские траблы по первой ссылке!
<NoOova> я старый винт дома нашел))) на не стояла 8.04... такая ностальгия
<Resager> tagezi: не говорит так. Он просто не настроен. Посмотри как его допилили в минт 12
<Resager> NoOova: у меня первая линь была 8.04 Правда в лице Runtu
<NoOova> гном... он непривычен... шел
<NoOova> классик он и есть классик
<[Raiden]> мне личн ов гноме3 сложно. сначала появляется позыв что-то изменить и что-нить заменить. Потом это вытекает чтение про гсеттингс, а то и я про яву
<NoOova> Resager: а у меня федора первая
<NoOova> =))
<[Raiden]> а как есть его нельзя юзать
<NoOova> которая мне винт отформатировала
<NoOova> [Raiden]: ну почему
<NoOova> нельзя.... можно забить и пользоваться
<tagezi> у меня первый был альт, потом дениан.. и вот только последнии 2 года убу
<Resager> NoOova: хм.. как ни странно я тоже первый раз хотел поставить федору, но отформатировал себе главный раздел и отпало желание ставить любой никсовый дистриб на года два)
<NoOova> Resager: аналогично
<tagezi> оо.. не.. до альта ещё мандрайк стоял.. 3 часа )
<[Raiden]> ну.. можно наверное. Но я не буду этого делать. Забивайте и пользуйтесь :)
<Resager> tagezi: как это у тебя 8 лет линь, а знаний так мало?)
<tagezi> а я домохозяйка :р
<Resager> ммм)
<Scrimmer> NoOova: привет ;)
<[Raiden]> ещё это, пользоватья понятие растяжимое. Перечислять недостатки софта идущег ов комплекте с гномом, настройщиков гномовских а так же вм где нельзя отключить композит я не буду. И так все знают.
<tagezi> пойду, я посмотрю что у меняя есть кроме юнити.. а то аж не удобно стало )))
<[Raiden]> мой комп более функционально устройство, установка на него гнома делает его ущербней
<Resager> [Raiden]: да ну ты перегинаешь палку)) сейчас начнется холивар))
 * baronos выпил валерианки, так что ему пофиг, что говорят про гном3
<[Raiden]> Таково моё мнение. Если оно вас шокирует, то извините
<Resager> Я вообще не нашел для себя идеальной DE
<User993[web]> Люди, помогите пожалуйста после  обновления Ubuntu  11.10 перестала загружаться.    При запуске Ubuntu по новому стала выглядить надпись Ubuntu 11.10, и при нажатии на любую клавишу пишет следующее:    Starting mDNS/DNS-SD daemon    Starting network connection manager    Starting configure netw
<User993[web]> server  Starting Mount network filesystems  Stopping Mount network filesystems  Starting configure network device  Stopping configure network device  Starting configure network device  Stopping configure network device  Stopping configure virtual network device  ну и так далее  Starting configure network device  Stopping configure network device  Starting configure network device  Stopping configure network device
<[Raiden]> Когда в гном2 стали происходить изменения... наутилус оброс табами, дистрописатели стали интегрировать компиз, каноникал придумала индикаторы. была какая-то надежда, что после 10 лет застоя оно куда-то двинется и даже двинулось. Н осгорело так
<[Raiden]> же быстро как спичка :)
<NoOova> Идеальное DE это когда все подклюается напрямую к мозгу и нет ни рабочего стола ни ярлычков =) замышляешь написать человеку или посмотреть фотки и все сразу в голове
<NoOova> и фильм транслируется как сон
<[Raiden]> и ту тменя осенило, что авторы гнома не способны родить чего либо в принципе. А те  улучшения котоыре казались прогрессом, по сути  были улучшениями от других проектов
<NoOova> ярко и четко
<Resager> NoOova: подождем, лет через 5-10 будет)
<NoOova> и чтобы питание  послупало сразу в кровь в виде питательных веществ
<NoOova> и вся нервная система была полностью контролируеме
<User779[web]> ище один глупый вопрос. Я наконецто зашол через квирк. Но когда пишу в чат мне говорит Cannot send to channel. Што нада зделать
<NoOova> а на уровне ядра были нервные потоки информации
<Resager> User779[web]: зарегестрируй ник
<NoOova> и все это работало по сети,
<NoOova> короче матрица
<User779[web]> а где ево зарегать?
<NoOova> !register
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<Resager> NoOova: ну на счет полного контроля нервнйо системы наврядли, а вот по сети всяко будет.
<[Raiden]> Возможно, просто я к другому поколению отношусь. Мне ближе отзывы Линуса о гноме.
<NoOova> [Raiden]: то что он считает тчо это г и идет на хфсе?
<Pastuh> а как же секс? :)) его тоже по венам? :))))
<bugy> привет всем
<[Raiden]> Ну, если не дословно, то типа того.
<NoOova> Resager: просто представляю скачал немного реальный ощущений. закинул файлик например в устройство чтото вроде iMind итп и наслаждаешься реальными ощущениями
<NoOova> пока гуляешь по городу
<NoOova> электронные наркотики
<Apokalips> test
<ubuntuhelp> Apokalips, Понг понг понг...
<NoOova> никому ничего станет не надо т.к. у всех будет ощущение что все хорошо
<NoOova> лепотаа)
<[Raiden]> он так же добавил что хфце по сравнению с гном2 шаг назад. Это печально, но он вынужден на него пойти
<[Raiden]> с этим я тоже согласен. Вот кде - это шаг вперед.
<NoOova> [Raiden]: ну а как же гном0классик
<Resager> NoOova: на счет скачал в мозг и смотришь на улице - типа того ща будет - гугл очки)
<NoOova> Resager: неа
<bugy> ребята подскажите где скачать lubuntu
<NoOova> я не име ввиду дополненную реальность
<NoOova> без органов чувств, напрямую в нервную систему
<NoOova> не ерез глаза или уши или осязание
<[Raiden]> bugy: завтра на хомсайте лубунты
<Resager> NoOova: я понял тебя, но просто будет так же просто)
<Apokalips> О наконецто подключилса
<bugy> спс а старые версии они будут поддерживать ?
<Resager> NoOova: Посмотри 3-ю серию "Черное зеркало" Там как раз об этом)
<Pastuh> NoOova: и все станут растениями :(
<Pastuh> печалька :(
<NoOova> Resager: ну или что более реально, в качестве замены органов чувств
<[Raiden]> bugy: Ну, да.
<Pastuh> что за мечты...
<NoOova> например слепой сможет видеть
<NoOova> глухой слышать
<NoOova> у меня вот проблемы с цветоощущением, я бы увидел какой мир в реальности
<NoOova> эхх
<Pastuh> а как же байк и в поход на трое суток...
<bugy> ок, спасибо
<Pastuh> в полную глушь... подальше в лес большой компанией?
<[Raiden]> bugy: только в день релиза качать старую версию смысла  как бы мало
<Resager> NoOova: дальтоник?
<NoOova> да хз
<NoOova> типа того
<NoOova> там разных названий очень много
<Resager> не, ну так то у каждого свое цветовосприятие на самом деле
<NoOova> штук 6 тока типов нарушений
<Resager> А например когда я в линзах вышел на улицу, я был шокирован, насколько цвета могут быть насыщенными
<NoOova> ну это то понятно. можно будет скаать цветовые профили
<NoOova> :-D
<bugy> я не вкурсе был что завтра релиз новой=)
<Resager> bugy: а толку? серверы перегружены, сейчас полезут баги... если не чувствуешь себя тестером, не стоит)
<[Raiden]> bugy: ясно.
<bugy> угу я тоже думаю новую версию кинуть на виртуалку, а поставлю старую
<Apokalips> а о чём фильм черное зеркало?
<[Raiden]> да ладно, в лубунте баг слловить надо быть очень удачливым.
<NoOova> о яндексе?
<NoOova> mirror.yandex.ru
<Resager> Apokalips: он... о нашем ближайшем будущем. С глубоким смыслом фильм. Разделен на 3 части. В 3-й как раз о том, что хотел NoOova
<Apokalips> а спс
<Apokalips> сейчся посмотрю
<Resager> NoOova: ты тож погляди
<NoOova> Resager: мне ночь работать надо =(
<NoOova> я бы с радостью
<Resager> NoOova: ну потом посмотришь)) не обяз сейчас)
<Apokalips> NoOova: http://video.meta.ua/4134568.video вот сілка
<Apokalips> на всякий случяй
<NoOova> спасибо
<[Raiden]> большая батарейка http://mobbit.info/item/2012/4/12/portativnoe-zaryadnoe-ystroistvo-panasonic-dlya-usb-gadzhetov
<Scrimmer> райден
<Scrimmer> как у тебя дела?
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  НОрм,  но та новость лучше http://www.webupd8.org/2012/04/valvle-works-on-steam-for-linux.html
<[Raiden]> так обычно американцы спрашивают. Как часть приветствия ничего не значащая по сути
<[Raiden]> мои дела не очень, но было и хуже :)
<Scrimmer> я с тобой здоровался уже, и даже пообщался
<Scrimmer> а теперь пришло время узнать, каковы твои дела
<jillsmitt> [Raiden]: в *бунте баг словить - надо просто запустть
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> что вы тогда тут делаете
<jillsmitt> [Raiden]: песочница
<Scrimmer> действительно. как ты посмел на родненькую клеветать так ?)
<jillsmitt> покажи в каком месте клевета сначала?
<Scrimmer> в *бунте баг словить - надо просто запустть
<Scrimmer> этого хватает)
<jillsmitt> Scrimmer: это не клевета
<Scrimmer> а что это?
<jillsmitt> ты утверждаешь, что в убунту нет багов?
<Scrimmer> есть, но не настолько много, что бы говорить так
<Scrimmer> надо просто запустть
<jillsmitt> чтобы словить баг - достаточно просто запустить систему?
<jillsmitt> *бунта подразумевает сворачивающийся пример кубунты
<jillsmitt> вся юнити это баг большой компиза
<Scrimmer> ты я так понимаю юзаешь кубунту ?)
<jillsmitt> я много чего юзаю
<jillsmitt> например убунту с версии 7.04
<jillsmitt> но это не особо важно
<jillsmitt> в системе, которая построена на дебиан тестинг багов вагон
<jillsmitt> к тому же где в дефолтной дистрибьюции окружение рабочего стола по умолчанию - проект на стадии активной разработки
<User204[web]> Люди подскажите маленький вопрос по убнте. После установки видна только одна сетевая, вторая нет. (видна Dlink а Marvel нет), причем система вроде как её определяет по команде lspci. Подскажите как вторую карту завести
<jillsmitt> это надо принять как данное и выбрать что-нибудь, забить или помогать багрепортами, патчами - у кого на что времени хватает
<jillsmitt> Scrimmer: у меня есть сертифицированный под убунту нетбук - с версии 10.10 по текущую
<jillsmitt> почту проверять
<[Raiden]> 1. моя фраза касалась лубунты. 2. багов вагон, но на них ещё наступить надо. Я половину не встречал из того что читаю на канале )
<[Raiden]> хотя тоже на убунту пересел начиная с 7.04
<jillsmitt> [Raiden]: да даже больше половины, но я уверен ты помнишь баг, который всех раздражал в 8.10 - произвольное закрытие привода компакт дисков
<jillsmitt> лечилось не сложно, но это был баг
<[Raiden]> )
<jillsmitt> у меня убунту вторичная система
<Nor8> jillsmitt: Так он до сих пор есть ))
<jillsmitt> я последнее время на дебиан стейбл
<Scrimmer> ну, я пока багов не нашел :(
<jillsmitt> Nor8: сочуствую, у меня нет убунт на компьютерах с оптическим приводом
<jillsmitt> Scrimmer: вот это выражение более правдоподобно звучит
<jillsmitt> в открытом софте баги наружу - это плюс
<User437[web]> добрый день
<[Raiden]> каждому своё. Я планирую ещё в этом году кде 4.9 поюзать. А в дебиан стейбл оно врятли попадет когда-либо
<jillsmitt> аудит сообщества это мощь
<jillsmitt> [Raiden]: кде это прекрасная среда на мой взгляд
<jillsmitt> для кде арч держу
<jillsmitt> а вот дебиан хорош и со своим гномом 2 в стейбле
<User437[web]> товарищи, сильно прошу прощения, форум курил, решение не нашел. кто-нибудь может подсказать относительно подключения второго монитора к ноуту?
<Nor8>  jillsmitt: Тсссс, не начинай )))
<[Raiden]> на мой взгляд тоже ) И если говорить про кубунту, то тут собирают кде не на много медленней чем в опенсусе например
<jillsmitt> и кстати 4.4.5 в дебиане тоже классно работает
<jillsmitt> 5 месяцев юзал
<[Raiden]> 2-3 дня от релиза
<bosyi> йойойо
<bosyi> убуну твик 0.7 вернули цетр приложений
<jillsmitt> центр приложений для нубов
<User204[web]> пардон все заняты
<jillsmitt> мне бы галочку "Устанавливать центр приложений?" хотя я не часто ставлю с нуля
<Scrimmer> да что ты
<Nor8> тормозит этот центр приложений
<Scrimmer> еще как
<Resager> jillsmitt: да нууу)) круче нагуглить название нужнйо по функционалу проги и установить ещё через apt-get install или make install ?
<User437[web]> видимо, заняты все(
<jillsmitt> User307[web]: драйвер поищи
<Scrimmer> Resager: я за центр, но он лагает жутко
<Scrimmer> тут не поспоришь
<Resager> ну лагает это да
<Resager> а ещё если в lsb-release не то название дистриба он вообще не запускается
<jillsmitt> Resager: у меня набор программ устоявшийся, а если и надо пошарить репы - мне нравится aptitude (без гуи) и синаптик если надо гуи
<User437[web]> товарищи, может, я вопрос не так задаю? )
<[Raiden]> мне это нравится немного больше чем центр приложений http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0425/h_1335377086_4681720_43508df0ac.png
<Scrimmer> какой вопрос?
<jillsmitt> User307[web]: драйвер для твоей карты отсутствует
<User437[web]> All, к тебе взываю! )
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: хорошо тебе (
<User437[web]> пытаюсь на 11.10 подключить второй монитор к ноуту
<User437[web]> но стоит подключить второй монитор - на обоих мониторах изображение становится несмотрибельным
<Resager> User437[web]: поставь видюху, пофиксай-нагугли конфиг Хсервера. Да и вообще была гуишная утилита для подключения 2-го монитора на убунте
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Муон норм, но он без картинок ))))
<Resager> User437[web]: сначала подключи монитор, потом конфигурь все, и перезагрузись обяз
<User437[web]> а как эта утилита называется? прошу понять меня правильно, я первые шаги делаю))
<Resager> User437[web]: утилита, свойства монитора вроде, с каждой версией все меняется. Сделай как выше сказал сначала без утилиты
<jillsmitt> User307[web]: для nvidia утилита nvidia-settings + в настройке юнити есть утилита "мониторы"
<User437[web]> и да, при подключении второго монитора изображение становится несмотрибельным на ОБОИХ мониторах - а вслепую я настраивать не умею((
<[Raiden]> перезагружаться при подключении монитора? :)
<User437[web]> монитор подключал "на холодную"
<Resager> [Raiden]: да, у меня не робило без ребута
<[Raiden]> я наверное с нвидией совсем зажрался и давно не помню таких суровых будней
<User437[web]> у меня вообще не дискретная видяха)
<Resager> [Raiden]: нвидиа была. но на 8.04 тогда
<User437[web]> асер аспире 4310 - лавка древностей(
<jillsmitt> [Raiden]: интел тоже сегодня уже "это просто"
<User437[web]> ушел курить man
<Resager> кстати да.. я в дровишках интела копал тогда)) все было прелестно)
<Pastuh> ку
<Scrimmer> ку
<Scrimmer> http://habrahabr.ru/post/142811/
<Scrimmer> О_О
<Pastuh> погодка прелесть за окном :)))
<pr0mode> всем драсте
<User007[web]> ребут не помог( очередной, надо заметить
<Pastuh> круть!
<User007[web]> ńj ,sdibq 347q
<User007[web]> это бывший 347й
<Pastuh> User007[web]: у меня после чистой установки пару дней назад без флешки не грузилась убунтушка... помогла переустановка граба... (коль в тему)
<Pastuh> Scrimmer: очень жду!!! крутая новость :)))
<Scrimmer> ;)
<pr0mode> а еном 3 апасный какой-то ))
<pr0mode> *гном
<Scrimmer> чем?
<pr0mode> тем что мне ничего пока что не понятно в нём
<Scrimmer> http://www.yaplakal.com/forum28/topic428126.html , кайф)
<Trepanq> All, привет
<Trepanq> продолжается война со вторым монитором. есть желающие помочь товарищу? ))
<Nor8> Trepanq: В гуглк масса манулов по этому вопросу
<Nor8> гугле*
<Trepanq> гугл курю с утра. маны тоже. там все про дискретные видеокарты, а у меня в ноуте встроенная
<Trepanq> кроме того, непосредственно моей проблемы пока не нашел. может, искать не умею...
<Nor8> Trepanq: Драйвер поставлен?
 * pr0mode reboot
<Trepanq> первая проблема именно в этом. упорно не встают дрова для х3100
<Nor8> Trepanq: НУ так  поставь для начала драйвер, а потом уже два монитора подключай
<Scrimmer> Ребят, может знает кто. Есть ли для убунты какоенить расширение, которое добавляет кнопку на панель сверху, что бы показать рабочий стол?
<ambal> !pdf
<ubuntuhelp> PDF (аббревиатура от англ. Portable Document Format) — кроссплатформенный формат электронных документов, созданный фирмой Adobe Systems с использованием ряда возможностей языка PostScript. Программы: xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince
<[Raiden]> http://cs10466.userapi.com/v10466140/1e7/lBOf-wcyryI.jpg
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: а у тебя юнити или именно гном?
<Scrimmer> Юнайти
<Pastuh> [Raiden]: так нельзя! :)
<[Raiden]> что нельзя?
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> )
<Pastuh> :))
<Scrimmer> http://www.yaplakal.com/uploads/post-3-13352726531597.gif
<Scrimmer> ;)
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: вот какое-то дикое хавту
<[Raiden]> http://ubuntual.com/%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%B1%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%B8%D1%82%D1%8C-%D0%BA%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%BF%D0%BA%D1%83-%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%B7%D0%B0%D1%82%D1%8C-%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B1%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%B8%D0%B9-%D1%81%D1%82%D0%BE/
<Pastuh> :D
<[Raiden]> для кнопки на боковой панели ,на которой в юнити и так места нехватает
<Scrimmer> ну это слишком
<Scrimmer> хотелось бы на панельку сверху
<tagezi> у меня пол понели в пустоте )
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0425/h_1335379662_6767535_be752765cc.png
<tagezi> ненужно на понель всякую фигню кидать, и всё будет впорядке )
<Trepanq> товарищи, помогите тупому свитчеру дрова на видеокарту поставить, пожалуйста((
<tagezi> http://itmages.ru/image/view/497324/e63c12dd
<[Raiden]> !nvidia |Trepanq
<ubuntuhelp> Trepanq: Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<[Raiden]> !ati |Trepanq
<ubuntuhelp> Trepanq: Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<Trepanq> вот-вот. а GMA 950?
<[Raiden]> я не сталкивался
<[Raiden]> попробуй форум
<Scrimmer> он вроде грил, что форум фу)
<Trepanq> форум не фу
<Trepanq> но я не нашел описания моей проблемы
<Scrimmer> но тебе там не помогли
<Scrimmer> верно ?
<Trepanq> в том плане, что в точности как у меня - не нашел
<[Raiden]> сам тему создай
<tagezi> в точности не бывает ПОЧТИ НИКОГДА
<tagezi> сори за капс (
<Scrimmer> это был шифт
<Scrimmer> не ври
<Trepanq> пойду создавать, эх( только настроился сегодня продуктивно поработать... меня ж издательство съест(
<tagezi> покопай англоязычный сегмент
<Trepanq> у меня с английским совсем беда( а в нидерландоязычном ссылки на англоязычный
<tagezi> зато гугл его хорошо знает
<tagezi> система у тебя какая?
<tagezi> и машина
<Scrimmer> http://img5.joyreactor.ru/pics/post/%D0%B3%D0%B8%D1%84%D0%BA%D0%B8-%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%81%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%86%D0%B0-%D0%91%D0%91%D0%9F%D0%95-145605.gif
<[Raiden]> за квирком классический десктоп, с панелькой внизу, иконками на столе. Кде позволяет любое\каждое окно сделать в фуллскрин если места мало
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0425/h_1335380191_2659243_ea716ffe22.png
<[Raiden]> :)
<Scrimmer> извиняюсь за столь длинную ссылку, господа
<Trepanq> 11.10 и Acer Aspire 4310
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: а ты все никак не успокоишься?)
<Scrimmer> Уже второй день пиаришь кеды)
<tagezi> 4310?
<Trepanq> lf
<Trepanq> да
<tagezi> нормально там всё пашет в 11.10
<tagezi> я вообще ничего не трогал
<Trepanq> значит, у меня руки не тем концом вставлены. и не туда. я ж гуманитарий со всеми вытекающими
<Scrimmer> tagezi: любишь паштет ?
<[Raiden]> я увидел скриншот выше с юнити и показал свой ) И да, я весь неспокойный и трясусь тут иначе и быть не может.
<tagezi> а яя домохозяйка )
<Scrimmer> а я маленькая пчелка
<Trepanq> но при подключении второго монитора на ОБОИХ мониторах изображение становится нераспозноваемым
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: давай в морской бой ?
<[Raiden]> не хочу )
<Trepanq> причем если потыкать в экран курсором - отдельные элементы видны
<Trepanq> но ненадолго
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: боишься?)
<[Raiden]> может быть...
<Trepanq> несистемный поиск не дает результата. а для системного у меня недостаточно знаний по вопросу
<tagezi> да, твоя проблемма уникальна
<tagezi> в английском сигменте тоже не нахожу ничего
<tagezi> а все вопросы что попадаються так и остаються без ответа
<Trepanq> а нидерландский я еще вчера скурил... эээ... как-то дмусмысленно получилось
<tagezi> скорее всего у тебя таже проблемма с выходом что и уменя... он сломался )
<Scrimmer> о_0
<Trepanq> нет. проверялось - на ту же машину ставилась винда. выход работает.
<Trepanq> ставилась обратно убунта - опять те же фокусы
<tagezi> попробуй найти дрова другие под свою карту, всвоё время я так лечил артефакты.. на 10ю04
<tagezi> 10.04*
<Trepanq> на 10.04 все работало, не поверите
<Trepanq> обновился - и привет горячий
<nuts_x> откати обратно
<Trepanq> сейчас меня побьют... не умею(
<Scrimmer> а разве можно откатываться ? о_0
<tagezi> в теории?
<nuts_x> я с 10.04 пока слазить не буду, мне два моника нужны...не хочу нарваться на подобные траблы
<Trepanq> товарищи, проблема в том, что мне утром сдавать слитый текст в издательство, а делать это на одном мониторе... проще сразу повеситься
<Trepanq> именно поэтому я вас тут и достаю
<nuts_x> за это время ты б уже переставил
<Trepanq> много времени потратил на советы одного "мастера"
<Trepanq> как оказалось час назад, сей мастер дааже близко не знаком с предметом
<Trepanq> но очень умело притворялся
<tagezi> и как его имя?
<Trepanq> он голландец, имя вам ничего не скажет
<tagezi> ясно
<tagezi> установка системы это полтора часа
<tagezi> так что если нужно быстро, то я думаю лучше поставить 10.04, раз в ней всё работало
<shenmue> какой такой системы?
<baronos> как это не скажет, поеду вот в Голландию и свяжусь с ним, да мне скажет где кексики купить :)
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<baronos> тыщ
<Trepanq> нееет, это уже дело принципа
<Trepanq> я уже уперся))
<tagezi> )))
<shenmue> Trepanq вот из за таких как ты
<baronos> ну кстати, есть толковый вариан как избежать этой проблемы :)
<tagezi> ну тогда пиши на форуме и жди )
<shenmue> мы и выиграли в сталинградской битве
<Trepanq> и что же за вариант?
<baronos> Забить на второй монитор!
<Trepanq> это, увы, не вариант
<nuts_x> :-D
<Trepanq> крайне тяжело будет работать, раз
<nuts_x> отличный варик
<Trepanq> и цель не будет достигнута, два
<nuts_x> переставь систему, быстрее получится
<Trepanq> говорю же - уперся. если оно вообще может работать так, как мне надо, оно так заработает
<shenmue> у меня нет вообще проблем со вторым моником
<baronos> ну тогда юзать то на чем оно запускается без проблем, иначе ты без работы неделю просидишь пока найдешь решение!
<Scrimmer> Я люблю пельмени
<Scrimmer> baronos: привет ;)
<Trepanq> слушайт
<Trepanq> слушайте
<nuts_x> все любят пельмени
<nuts_x> :)
<Trepanq> а как вырубить эти красивости и загрузиться в человеческом gnome?
<Trepanq> может, оно так заработает?
<nuts_x> в 11?
<baronos> gnome-sessiion-fallback установить если еще не стоит, и потом поменять сессию
<Trepanq> угу
<nuts_x> хз
<nuts_x> никак
<nuts_x> поставить 10
 * Pastuh всем приятного общения и спокойной ночи ;)
<tagezi> а гном в репах ещё есть?
<[Raiden]> гном3 - да
<[Raiden]> мате - тоже да, на ппа
<[Raiden]> 2 - нет
<baronos> shenmue: гыы, сегодня запихал убунтовский патч себе, теперь в меню отключения экрана есть "выключить через - никогда" :D
<tagezi> просто в сеансах уже даже не Юнити пишут, а Убунта и Убунта 2D =)))
<Scrimmer> Pastuh: бувай
<Sergey_IT> Pastuh, победил?
<Pastuh> Sergey_IT: нет... морда пока сильнее... :(
 * Pastuh перекочевал в койку :)
<Sergey_IT> хначит кошмары снится будут
<Sergey_IT> з*
<Sergey_IT> но во сне придет решение...
<Pastuh> Sergey_IT: они не настолько смелые :D
<Pastuh> Sergey_IT: кошмары - не на столько смелые
<umren> как там 12.0.4?
<umren> 12.04
<umren> вышла оффициально то?
<Pastuh> Sergey_IT: а решение да... таки придет ;)
<umren> топик пора менять
<[Raiden]> 26
<Sergey_IT> umren, на топлес?
 * Pastuh благодарит всех за помощь и поддержку и такИ переносит свою задницу в постель :D всем приятного общения! :)
<[Raiden]> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-SGgYd_PYFtw/T4_mrJyJUAI/AAAAAAAAIh8/VcU0FXYL_q8/s1600/mate-desktop-1.2.png
<[Raiden]> для скучающих по...
<tagezi> что есть мате?
<[Raiden]> форк гнома2
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], сегодня в 10.04 посидел немного, устал, все непривычно )
<tagezi> ага, юнити органомичнее намного сделана )
<D4rkMist> Привед Дружелюбный народ!!!
<Sergey_IT> что то термин странный - оргономичнее (
<[Raiden]> за этим термином можно что угодно скрыть
<D4rkMist> такой вопрос:  Огнелис запускается и Нетстат сразу пишет -лиса слушает порт 8182  ????
<D4rkMist> что за на?
<[Raiden]> Эргоно́мика (от др.-греч. ἔργον — работа и νόμος — «закон») — в традиционном понимании — наука о приспособлении должностных обязанностей, рабочих мест, предметов и объектов труда
<[Raiden]> в г2 2 панели, в нижней таскбар, хоть и старый, не иконками, тато верхняя свободна и может быть занята по вкусу юзера
<[Raiden]> и тех же запускалок влезет вбольше чем в юнити на левый док
<D4rkMist> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:8182          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      1428/firefox
<[Raiden]> я лично г2 не люблю, но нахожу что даже в дефолтном виде он эргономичней :)
<D4rkMist> гугл хром запускаеться чисто а вот лиса сразу порт слушает((
<[Raiden]> ещё можно добавить, ч тоавтоскрытие панели придумали тоже не в юнити.
<[Raiden]> + ничто не мешает скрывать горизонтальные ддоки или панели. Хотя я личн опредпочитаю перекрытие
<D4rkMist> райден ?
<[Raiden]> D4rkMist: я не про хром
<D4rkMist> я уже понял((
<D4rkMist> щас пробую тор выключить
<D4rkMist> вроде его поорты
<[Raiden]> юнити возможно эргономичен на маленьком экране нетбука или планшета. Но... тут вчера был чел который говорил что убунту нетбук эдишен 10х на нетбуке удобен , а новй юнити ужасен
<[Raiden]> )
<D4rkMist> что за юнити?
<[Raiden]> D4rkMist: графическая среда в убунте
<D4rkMist> типа гнома?
<[Raiden]> ну типа да
<D4rkMist> ок
<D4rkMist> райд
<D4rkMist> посмотри у себя нетстат
<D4rkMist> под рутом
<[Raiden]> у меня нету хрома, не пользуюсь
<D4rkMist> я про лису пишу
<D4rkMist> лиса слушает порт
<D4rkMist> какогото хх
<D4rkMist> нор8??
<D4rkMist>  ты тут?
<[Raiden]> D4rkMist: http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0425/h_1335383105_6262412_3a5077a0f7.png
<Nor8> Да
<Nor8> D4rkMist: В чем вопрос?
<D4rkMist> посмотри у себя плиз нетстат
<D4rkMist> netstat -tcvnapAinet
<D4rkMist> под рутом
<D4rkMist>  лиса слушает какой нить порт???
<D4rkMist> райден у тебя только 2 порта листен)
<[Raiden]> ну видимо лор и 1 из линков на нем )
<[Raiden]> а что я там должен был увидеть?
<Nor8> D4rkMist: Нет, фф не слушает. И не слушал, опера слушает, если не отключить пару опций
<Nor8> D4rkMist: У тебя слушает?
<D4rkMist> все капец!!! меня похукали злодеи)
<D4rkMist> щас кину скрин
<[Raiden]> мб ты какое-то расширение кривое юзаешь
<[Raiden]> с пустым профилем пусти фф
<D4rkMist> команду подскажите
<Nor8> Вполне может быть, какое-нибудь левое расширение и все! Порт открыт.
<[Raiden]> закрой текущее окно и запусти firefox -p и создай ещё профиль
<Nor8> [Raiden]: У тебя какая версия кубунту то?
<[Raiden]> 11.10
<[Raiden]> 4.8.2
<D4rkMist> http://itmages.ru/image/view/497377/6f4490a0
<Scrimmer> а мыши едят мясо?
<[Raiden]> в выходные буду переезжать скорее всего. В будни как получится. )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: В 11.10 в кубунту dnsmasq не прикручен?
<[Raiden]> я не знаю что это
<Nor8> D4rkMist: Видимо, какое то расширение порт открывает.
<Nor8> !dnsmasq
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='dnsmasq'
<shenmue> даркпук это клево звучит =)
<[Raiden]> команда у меня такая есть, но у меня убунат стоит год уже, может я и сам ставил
<D4rkMist> да
<D4rkMist> профиль пустой ни чего не открывает
<D4rkMist> тор - злодей))
<[Raiden]> почитай как он работает. Может это нормально.
<Nor8> D4rkMist: Это у тебя тор смотрит?
<Sergey_IT> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04 LTS / Release:	12.04 / Codename:	precise
<Sergey_IT> у меня уже релиз )
<tagezi> эм.. я 2 часа назад обнавлялся
<Scrimmer> бувайте ребята
<D4rkMist> Nor8 да его порты, и плагин стоит тора
<Nor8> D4rkMist: В курсе, что новая версия тора не требует инсталяции?
<[Raiden]> может тор работает как сервер или как кэш днс и отдает браузеру по этому адресу.
<[Raiden]> читать короче надо
<D4rkMist> да
<Nor8> Sergey_IT: На офе только финальная бета лоступна.
<D4rkMist>  ее и использую, а это ради экпиримента ставил и не выключил(
<tagezi> упс
<tagezi> у меня тоже
<Sergey_IT> Nor8, не знаю, я lsb_release -a спросил и он ответил
<[Raiden]> Nor8: слей короче лайв и сам посмотри, есть там днсмаск или нет )
<[Raiden]> 23-59, я спать :)
<Nor8> Ну может быть. С основного сервера обновляешься?
<tagezi> Distributor ID:Ubuntu Description:Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Release:12.04 Codename:precise
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Я к тому, что в 12.04 он есть, так же как и в сусе прикрутили.
<Sergey_IT> Nor8, с основного
<Nor8> ок, хотя пишут, что до релиза еще один день.
<tagezi> странно это всё
<tagezi> может они релиз готовят зарание.. типа сейчас размещают, готовят шампанское? )
<tagezi> ну.. мы обновились сегодня и получили его не заплонировано рано? )
<Nor8> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/  Здесь еще бетка
<Sergey_IT> Nor8, вообще то странный какой то релиз...
<Nor8> Чем странный?
<tagezi> +1
<User940[web]> hello all =)
<tagezi> да хотя бы потому что последние 4 дня вообще обнов нет.. по немного
<Sergey_IT> RC отменили еще
<User940[web]> ребят, во сколько примерно выйдет релиз? ложиться спать или дождаться?)
<Nor8> Сегодня одно было ))
<tagezi> сегодня только qt4 обновили.. вчера 2 пакета, позовчера флешь и ещё что-то по мелочам
<Nor8> User940[web]: Не спи вообще )))
<User940[web]> я бы рад...
<tagezi> User940[web]: у тебя что сейчас стоит?
<User940[web]> ну так что?
<User940[web]> сейчас? пишу с чего или какие ОС установленны на ПК?
<tagezi> какая убу стоит?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, у меня вчера 1 пакет приехал, и сегодня один
<User940[web]> никакая, жду 12.04
<tagezi> у меня сегодня вся кути обновилась.. кромеасистента и креатора
<User940[web]> так как думаете во сколько появится релиз?
<tagezi> через два дня
<User940[web]> обещали же сегодня...
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, а ты с какого сервера обновляешься?
<tagezi> в америке другое время.. пока скопируют на наши сервера..
<User940[web]> ну у нас с америкой время не отличается на 2 дня, копировать в наши дни - недолго, да и зачем копировать если можно стянуть у них
<Blanco_D> Случайно наткнулся только что на программку lsblk, читаю ман, и не могу понять почему она у меня не выводит файловую систему
<Blanco_D> lsblk -f столбик FSTYPE пустой
<Blanco_D> lsblk -mo NAME,SIZE,MODE,FSTYPE  так тоже. Что я делаю не так?
<User940[web]> есть тут кто нибудь с dual graphics от amd?
<Sergey_IT> Blanco_D, ты не делаешь sudo
<Blanco_D> Sergey_IT, Спасибо! =D
<User940[web]> оо еще что вспомнил...почему не работает "su" в убунту? не принимает пароль от рута
<Blanco_D> Не допетрил бы.
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: http://itmages.ru/image/view/497408/6d1f0a0a
<Sergey_IT> Blanco_D, man sudo
<Blanco_D> Sergey_IT, Да я даже не подумал, что для вывода типа файловой системы нужны права судо, а что такое судо я знаю
<Sergey_IT> Ubb там еще написано как в рута войти
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: первую страничку покажи - там сервер выбирается
<adskifbiz> а можно ли использовать ресурсы видеокарты для обработки графики?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: Да.. сервер росийской федерации
<tagezi> adskifbiz: всмысле?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: поэтому обновления позже приходят - ставь основной
<Sergey_IT> adskifbiz, тема на форуме была
<adskifbiz> спасибо
<tagezi> блин, как он через синаптик долго обновляет (
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, обновляй в консоли тогда, но ненамного быстрее
<tagezi> 2 пакета приползло
<Blanco_D> Всем спокойной ночи.
<tagezi> намного быстрее в консоли ))
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: я постоянно через консоль обновляюсь..
<Sergey_IT> я особой разницы не вижу, разве что в синаптике можно посмотреть версии
<tagezi> незнаю.. для меня большенство пакетов как китайская грамота
<tagezi> я стараюсь просто что бы лишнего по не было на компе, и при обнове не парюсь
<tagezi> я когда только начинал с линухой общаться, помнб как я руками зависимоти выправлял, неохото больше как-то )
<tagezi> так что предложено, я ставлю..
<Sergey_IT> смотреть надо, чтобы знать что при обновлении отвалиться может )
<tagezi> захочу экзотики - уйду на генту )
<tagezi> ну, qt5 пока в альфе.. так что в убунте она появиться через пару лет только ) остальное вроде пока ничего серьёзного нет )
<tagezi> кошка попрыгайка ))
<[koshka]> )))
<tagezi> сегодня все нервно ждут релиза ))
<NoOova> [koshka]:
<[koshka]> NoOova, :P
<User703[web]> есть кто живой
<User703[web]> ???
<User703[web]> ау
<User703[web]> !!!
<tagezi> !ask | User703[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User703[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User703[web]> спят
<tagezi> нервно ждут релиза =D
<Sergey_IT> !ask > User703[web]
<Nor8> Да не будет сегодня, завтра к обеду ждите )))
<Sergey_IT> к обеду в англии
<Nor8> По полудни одним словом
<tagezi> у нас серёгой уже стоит, мы не паримся ))
<Nor8> У вас китайский, контрафактный
<tagezi> ага.. чесно слитый из самыйх тайных основный репозиториев )
<Sergey_IT> Nor8, а ты проприетарного за денежку ждешь? )
<Nor8> Sergey_IT: Угу, Убунту Ултимэйт за 500 евро
<tagezi> оу, убунту твик обновился хорошо )
<tagezi> теперь кешь чистит у броузеров
<tagezi> наконечцто не нужно руками лазить
<Dmitrix> подскажите утилиту которая показывает какая программа использует диск?
#ubuntu-ru 2012-04-26
<ck80> Что-то народу маловато, обычно к релизу человек под 100 набирается. Во сколько ожидается релиз?
<tarokinoe> Привет всем! Ubuntu One работает через прокси?
<User073[web]> Привет.
<User073[web]> Кто-нибудь может подсказать по проблеме?
<scogra> ck80<-:все сидят на сайте и жмут F5
<tarokinoe> клиент ubuntu one работает через проксу?
<ck80> tarokinoe: через глобальный прокси, настраивается через меню
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Есть контакт.
<User168[web]> всем привет! когда ждать появление убунту 12.04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> после дождичка в четверГ
<User168[web]> так уже честверг :) осталось только дождик забачать %)
<User168[web]> сегодня будет?
<Fokziz> Привет ))
<User168[web]> привет
<User418[web]> Привет всем. 26.04, а где собственно 12.04? о_О
<TheFalkorr> User418[web]: ты москвич?
<baronos> После обеда в Англии
<baronos> TheFalkorr: не, он запорожец. Думает, что быстрее всех.
<User418[web]> Да, Москвич. А "после обеда в Англии" - это выходит в 2 по Москве что ли?
<TheFalkorr> baronos: видишь?только москвичи думают, что они центр вселенной, и что раз у них уже - значит и все должны уже
<baronos> После обеда, понятие растяжимое, так что пока они там почешут пузо, покурят в спец. отведенном месте...
<baronos> TheFalkorr: дада, я всегда это подозревал, наверно по этой причине я недолюблюваю москву :)
<TheFalkorr> baronos: а те предлагали стать москвичем
<TheFalkorr> сам отказался
<User418[web]> Чувак, если у меня есть квартира в Москве - это ещё не означает, что я живу на Рублёвке и езжу на Бугатти. :/
<openvoid> к сожалению
<TheFalkorr> ессесно нет.те, кто живет на рублевке - не по наслышке знают о других странах.
<baronos> плохо, так бы слетал в Англию в офис убунту и купил у них диск уже :D
<TheFalkorr> а "москвичи" думают, что они - единственная жизнь на земле
<User418[web]> Ладно, удачи, спасибо за помощь. Вы слишком уныло троллите.
<TheFalkorr> baronos: прикинь
<TheFalkorr> baronos: мы его троллим, оказывается
<TheFalkorr> baronos: куда катится мир. только выскажешь неуданику, что ты его считаешь за неудачника - сразу троллишь:)
<TheFalkorr> baronos: собственное мнение теперь не в почете
<baronos> TheFalkorr: походу еще один пришел.
<TheFalkorr> baronos: полное КСЖ
<Scrimmer> Утречко доброе, господа
<mortuary> дрям
<mortuary> мой хром окончательно совел с ума, не хочет совсем мне ютуб показывать)
<brestows> ну что народ вышла ОНО?
<baronos> как во всех странах будет 26 число, тогда и будет.
<openvoid> в районе 5 по москве жди
<Blanco_D> 5 утра?
<Blanco_D> или 17 вечера?
<baronos> в 5 районе
<baronos> москвы
<openvoid> точнее не раньше, раньше 17 никогда ничего не было
<Scrimmer> Как то тихо :(
<openvoid> все затаив дыхание ждут релиза :)
<Scrimmer> дак еще минимум 8 часов ждать :)
<openvoid> у них крепкая дыхалка
<Scrimmer> мне вот стремно сегодня обновляться)
<Scrimmer> ибо на бете 2 у меня была трабла со звуком
<openvoid> а сёдня и не будет обновления
<openvoid> прозрачное обновление только спустя неделю после релиза будет вроде
<User988[web]> Жаль
<Scrimmer> что это значит? о_0
<openvoid> ну сначала выйдет диск, все потестируют, потом дадут прозрачное обновление
<Scrimmer> что есть прозрачное обновление?
<openvoid> ну это когда в старом дисте у тебя всплывёт - new relise is available - want some?
<Scrimmer> а
<User988[web]> С 11.10 также было?
<openvoid> вроде да, я каждый релиз во время не тестил, но на каких то, у меня всплывало только неделю спустя
<Scrimmer> неее, пжи
<Scrimmer> у мну с 11.04 до 11.10 сразу окно высветилось
<Scrimmer> мол, обновляйся мой любезный друк
<openvoid> ну незнам, я ж грю всё не тестил
<User988[web]> Ну, время покажет. Что размышлять то?
<openvoid> просто поню все орут релиз релиз, а я жду и жду этого окошечка
<User988[web]> У меня сейчас такая же ситуация.)
<Scrimmer> какая?
<User988[web]> Сижу и жду когда мне предложат обновиться.
<Scrimmer> openvoid: а вообще, ты Аниме смотришь ?
<Emilman> Привет народ, во сколько примерно ожидается релиз 12.04 сегодня?
<TheFalkorr> через 2 часа 14 минут
<TheFalkorr> ну и гдет 40 секунд
<openvoid> офтоп, конечно, картинки мне нравятся а мультики - нет
<Emilman> Спасибо
<Scrimmer> TheFalkorr: через 2 часа релиз? о_0 ??
<TheFalkorr> Scrimmer: нет.
<openvoid> тут надо включать логигу, такие точные данные могут быть только от фонаря из головы выдуманны
<Scrimmer> время релиза могут сообщить :))
<openvoid> не могут - они сами не знают
<openvoid> Emilman просил примерный ответ а не правильный :)
<Emilman> на яндексе вообще как будто уже лежит релиз
<openvoid> на зеркалах уже могут быть
<Scrimmer> а ссылочку запилите?
<Blanco_D> openvoid, Ты про эти "зеркала"? http://ubuntu.ru/get
<Emilman> ftp://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-releases/.pool/ но хз, релиз ли это
<openvoid> по зеркалам обычно за несколько дней разливают, потом мувят в основной каталог
<TheFalkorr> ну а че.взяли последние лайв образы.обычно их и используют, как релизные, если не всплывает каких недочетов
<Scrimmer> хм, стоит ли щас качать это?)
<Blanco_D> подожду торрентов с оф сайта
<Scrimmer> а вы как обновляться то будете? запишите на флеху и понеслась?
<Blanco_D> На ДВД и на чистую
<Emilman> а обновить плохая идея?
 * baronos сидит на дебиан-7 и в ус не дует ;)
<Blanco_D> Emilman, Не раз видел, как после обновления у народа были разные траблы. Мне вот такой вариант нафиг не нужен.
<Emilman> ох пичалька
<openvoid> тогда месяцок не обновляйся
<openvoid> все основные траблы будут известны и пофикшены
<Emilman> влом месяц ждать оО
<openvoid> тогда обновляйся и наступай на грабли
<Emilman> чистую поставлю тогда да и все
<openvoid> в чистой не менее половины граблей всё равно будет
<Emilman> зачем все тогда ждут?
<Blanco_D> Emilman, Даже в бета1 граблей было очень мало, не говоря уже о бета2, так что, ничего страшного в чистой установки нет. Есть очень маленький шанс что у тебя не будет работать какая то часть железа, если она очень спицифична.
<Emilman> Blanco_D, слышал о asus 1015pn? -_- специфичнсть так и прет из всех щелей...
<PapaNT[web]> Всем доброго времени суток! Цепляю телефон Alcatel OT-890D в качестве модема через usb. Винда его цепляет нормально, а ubuntu 10.04 lts не вцеляет второй сетевой интерфейс :( При этом lsusb говорит: Bus 001 Device 006: ID 1bbb:0003 T & A Mobile Phones
<TheFalkorr> http://habrahabr.ru/post/142836
<Blanco_D> TheFalkorr, Жесть конечно! Интересно сколько стоит заказать ДДОС от Вкантактика?!?
<openvoid> я знаю реклама на глагне мейла ру стоит 8 лямов в день
<Scrimmer> openvoid: о_0
<Scrimmer> А на этом канале сидят владельцы сайта Ubuntu.ru ? :)
<brestows> Scrimmer: редко очень редко проще через форум связаться
<brestows> тишина вы что там все уже обновляетесь?
<Scrimmer> да мне не нужно обращение :)
<Scrimmer> просто интересны ники
<MotYaN[web]> Всем привет. Что там слышно про 12.04??
<Scrimmer> Слышно что релиз сегодня
<Scrimmer> этого хватит?
<MotYaN[web]> =)
<MotYaN[web]> а еще есть?
<Scrimmer> жди во второй половине дня
<MotYaN[web]> thx
<andrex> ку
<SergeyIT> ку
<Sumomo> ку
<SergeyIT> ну что, раздавим на троих дистрибутивчик?
<andrex> мм, какой?
<SergeyIT> 12.04
<andrex> +
<Sumomo> он сегодня вышел же?
<baronos> вчера
<andrex> а на сайте бета 2))
<andrex> так што не вышел...
<andrex> и обнов тока 8 штук пришло. плохо дело.
<Scrimmer> эээ, так я не понял
<Scrimmer> вышел он или нет ?)
<baronos> вчера еще
<Scrimmer> а качать де ?
<umren> baronos где он вышел то?
<Scrimmer> на зеркалах яндекса?
<baronos> вчера надо было, кто не успел тот будет без 12,04
<Scrimmer> :D
<umren> ololo
<SergeyIT> да что вы такие нетерпеливые то?
<Scrimmer> хочется стабильности!1
<SergeyIT> не будет в ближайшее время
<Scrimmer> я хочу приходить домой и знать, что моя система не зависла
<Sumomo> ну у меня бетка работает отлично пока))) поэтому особо торопиться некуда
<SergeyIT> ставь 10.04
<Scrimmer> юнайти самая стабильная среда из всех, которые я видел
<Scrimmer> :3
 * baronos поперхнулся
<Scrimmer> а всякие там гномы 2 и т.п. ацтой)
<SergeyIT> еще один...
<andrex> значит ты ничего почти не видел или готовить не умеешь
<Scrimmer> да шучу я
<Scrimmer> это сарказм был ;)
<SergeyIT> к кадеисту и гномисту прибавляется юнист
<andrex> мы тут какбе шутки плохо понимаем), у нас единственная шутка это войс..
<Blanco_D> andrex, А что не так с войсом?
<baronos> SergeyIT: юнист как то не обидно звучит :(
<Blanco_D> а я понял о каком войсе...
<andrex> !v > Blanco_D
<ubuntuhelp> Blanco_D, please see my private message
<Blanco_D> а юнитист - звучит как - аутист
<Blanco_D> юнитист имхо правильней
<Scrimmer> Иду вчера с универа, у меня в руках пакет был с надписью Nazik.
<SergeyIT> baronos, я сам на юнити )
<andrex> октябрёнок))
<Scrimmer> Боже, ко мне столько народу подходила и так гневно грило, что я нацист и все такое
<Scrimmer> Нацик, видите ли =\
<baronos> юзвери - Юнити звери :D
<Scrimmer> Баронос, давай дружить?
<Blanco_D> baronos, Ну да, к этому и шло. "юзвери" придумали давно, но вырожение ждало своего часа. Как раз конец света на носу... всё сходится
<andrex> юзвери гномощели незнаю кто,
<andrex> вобщем тоже не нормальны)
<Scrimmer> andrex: фанат кед, я так понимаю?
 * Blanco_D упал с "гномощелей" под стол.
<umren> юнити вполне ничо,
<andrex> обшибся ты
<andrex> Scrimmer: ^
<Scrimmer> юнити твое твое все?
<SergeyIT> ДЕ не имеет значения
<andrex> я не фанат кед, юзаю юнити на пк и открытокоробку на ноуте
<baronos> Scrimmer: я с юзверами не дружу, у меня своя каста гном-щелистов
<Scrimmer> ну друук
<andrex> и консоль на сервере
<Scrimmer> http://cs5321.userapi.com/v5321945/1e9/yLaxsEp-MYM.jpg
<Sumomo> после гнома 2 на центосе юнити слегка шокировало)
<Pastuh> Scrimmer: :))
<Scrimmer> опять ты))
<andrex> она всётаки зделала ЭТО, (кошка)
<Scrimmer> мамма миа )
<Scrimmer> самая крутая ОС вообще  - Windows Vista
<Blanco_D> andrex, Опенбокс насколько лёгок? Он легче хсфсе?
<andrex> не а хрюндель норм и линолиум, из вий серии
<andrex> Blanco_D: да легче
<Pastuh> Scrimmer: письками меряетесь?
<Pastuh> :)))
<Scrimmer> че о_0
<andrex> чёт както я не вовремя зашел))
<Scrimmer> а я вообще не вьехал)
<Pastuh> Scrimmer: наблюдал немного за рукоприкладством :)))
<Scrimmer> пойду ка я отсюда
<User205[web]> Сегодня будет релиз 12.04 доступен?
<baronos> а на какое релиз-то назначили?
<baronos> а сегодня какое?
<baronos> и какой вывод?
<User205[web]> baronos, на убунту.ру счётчик стоял на сегодняшний день. сегодня "скоро"
<valsinats> На сегодня намечен релиз 12.04 (по российскому времени - ближе к ночи). Мониторим страничку и ждем изменений^_^
<Blanco_D> скоро уже со вчера весит
<Blanco_D> *висит
<baronos> User205[web]: 26 число еще не закончилось, выложат примерно в 23,59 образ.
<User205[web]> ясно. спасибо :)
<baronos> сегодня значит сегодня, Ubuntu никогда еще не подводила людей, кроме меня.
<Blanco_D> baronos, с удовольствием послушаю твою историю, о гнустном убунту, и его злодейских предательствах :D
<baronos> User944[web]: сегодня выйдет релиз, ожидайте. ;)
<baronos> Blanco_D: нее, это наше личное с ней ;)
<User944[web]> ping
<ubuntuhelp> User944[web], Понг.
<SergeyIT> baronos, ты же на дебиане
<baronos> SergeyIT: ага, и доволен как мамонт в брачный сезон :)
<umren> как кости мамонта
<umren> в сибири
<Blanco_D> andrex, Кстати, я заметил что я назвал убунту в мужском роде, а ты в женском. Тут возникла мысль, как теперь называть его/её.
<Scrimmer> и снова привет, господа
<andrex> Blanco_D: ubuntu это операционная система поэтому она
<Blanco_D> Хотя пофиг на название, это ведь всё ОС, так что она
<Blanco_D> мысли сошлись =)
<Scrimmer> а вообще
<Scrimmer> вы знаете. что значит Ubuntu ?
<umren> давай кэп
<umren> излейвикипедию нам
<Sumomo> просвети)
<umren> мудростью сию
<Scrimmer> ;D
<Scrimmer> я не знаю ;D
<umren> первый абзац вики зачитай с умным видом
<umren> и скажи, что сам догадался)
<Scrimmer> ;D
<andrex> ну открой хотябы справку, там написано чтоэто и почему так)
<Scrimmer> че пристали?)
<andrex> ну а кто начал то?
<Blanco_D> andrex, Открыл справку "URI «help:ubuntu-help/index» указывает на недопустимую страницу." и огорчился
<Scrimmer> andrex: Blanco_D и Pastuh
<Pastuh> Scrimmer: ась? :)
<Blanco_D> +1
<andrex> Blanco_D: ну в 8.4 норм ьыло, это когда я её последний раз открывал)
<Scrimmer> http://goo.gl/oeOBZ
<andrex> б*
<baronos> Pastuh: не обращай внимания, у него псевдо-паркинсон он случайно щелкает по клаве.
<Pastuh> :D
<Pastuh> baronos: приступ?
<Scrimmer> http://cs11218.userapi.com/v11218903/11a/P0fd_qU-5ZU.jpg
<andrex> весна же)
<andrex> Scrimmer: хватит флудить ссылками
<Scrimmer> Но ведь клава же )
<Pastuh> andrex: да ну, классные картинки :)) улыбают :)
<baronos> клава в соседнем магазине работает
<User453[web]> Всем хай. Когда  уже пудет доступна новая Убунту 12.04?
<baronos> User453[web]: сегодня выйдет релиз, ожидайте. ;)
<Pastuh> baronos: все то вы знаете, везде то вы были :D
<User453[web]> Её же ещё качать часов 5-6... А её до сих пор не выложили...
<Scrimmer> а торренты как?
<Blanco_D> baronos, Напиши скрипт который для *[web] будет писать это сообщение, про то когда выйдет убунту :D
<baronos> Blanco_D: не, я не умею скрипты писать :)
<User453[web]> Я уже сегодня утром заходил, но меня вероломно обманули, сказав, что выйдет после обеда в Великобритании...
<valsinats> Blanco_D, сегодня это вопрос дня
<Blanco_D> Надо написать! Что бы зашёл новый веб ,а тут ему сразу - хоп!
<Sumomo> после обеда это с 12 01 до 23 59
<Scrimmer> как то так)
<andrex> у них своё после обеда, и своё сегодня)
<openvoid> +3 часа к обеду добавляй минимум
<openvoid> и перекуры :)
<andrex> ну если я добавлю то обед у них уже раза 2 был
<baronos> они не курят, если бы курил, то юнити была бы не рабочей :)
<openvoid> те е это у нас +3 а у них 0 значит -3
<User453[web]> Самое обидно, что все ломанутся качать и придётся ещё очень долго ждать из-за мизерных скоростей.
<andrex> торренты же
<Blanco_D> User453[web], Качай торрент, же!
<User453[web]> На оф сайте есть торрент?
<openvoid> выпей расслабляющего и обновись на след день
<Sumomo> User453[web]: cltkfq [bnhj- gjlj;lb ytltkmre
<Blanco_D> Вот здесь бери http://ubuntu.ru/get
<valsinats> openvoid, +1
<openvoid> они не хотят фреш инсталл, хотят нажать кнопку обновиться
<User453[web]> хехе, спс, но по вашей ссыле они сами сначала должны скачать, а только потом выложить на торрент :)
<Blanco_D> У них уже давно всё скачано
<User453[web]> о_О
<Blanco_D> Они работают напрямую с НЦПР
<andrex> им тока в папочку перекинуть и к торренту пребить
<artus> проблема то в чем? береш бету последнюю, ставиш, утром обновляеш и получаеш релиз
<Pastuh> artus: +1
<baronos> хех, скачать нетинсталл и установить, он с офф сервака скачает все самое последнее, потом включаешь пропосед и обновляешь и у тебя ОС будущего :D
<Pastuh> artus: но меня терзают сомнения по поводу утреннего обновления :)
<artus> всеравно ближайшие 2 месяца релиз ничем от беты отличатцо не будет )
<vedun> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<artus> Pastuh, че, там груб вот резко сменять на что нить другое? или еше че нить закинут вот прям в самый релиз?
<artus> как показывает практика они просто переименовывають предрелизные образы и все) кто-то даже сравнивал чексумму, один в один с релизом была, так што ...
<Pastuh> artus: я о скорости :))) помню с каким-то релизом так сделал... пол дня обновления качались :)))
<baronos> не которые вообще не греются за скорость инета ;(
<artus> тебе зеркал мало? )) или так критично обновитцо вот прямо сразу
<andrex> можно и года 2 обождать)
<Pastuh> artus: вот я и говорю, завтра вечерком обновлюсь :)
<Pastuh> иль на ночь поставлю :)
 * JohnDoe_71Rus первые 2 недели почитает вопли у кого что не работает :)
<artus> а я бы с месяцок потерпел обновлятся вообще )
<fr0st> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<openvoid> вот у меня нет никакого желания быть первым у кого система от обновления сломается :)
<Pastuh> JohnDoe_71Rus: у меня всеравно уже 12 стоит :)) так что, я с ними повоплю :)))
<User453[web]> Но, насколько я понял, 10.10 будет поддерживаться ещё год. Интересно, те, кто на 10ке, будут сразу на 12.04 переходить?
<fr0st> это не избежно
<pakirava> JohnDoe_71Rus: +1 )
<artus> и вообще,   http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ вперед тянуть )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Pastuh: 12 у меня на виртуалке в изоляторе
<artus> User453[web], а нафиг она надо 10.10 то ? не рыба , ни мясо
<andrex> ага и топик и на сайте шапку менять)
<Pastuh> JohnDoe_71Rus: она ведь хорошая... за что ты её так? :))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тем более надо будет как то красиво с убунты на лубунту перепрыгнуть
<baronos> artus: а торрент за 26число будет тянуть образ за 25 число там? :D
<Pastuh> JohnDoe_71Rus: что за ЛУбунта?
<artus> baronos, там даты обновления есть, причем там уже не бета а релиз лежит
<artus> такшто тяните )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Pastuh: http://lubuntu.net/
<baronos> не не не я пас
<andrex> baronos: да хоть на неделю раньше, там образ будет, всёравно обнов ничё почти небыло
<artus> кстати,ща стяну затестю чтоль в виртуалке
<baronos> artus: стоит у меня в виртуалке, и гном падает на каждый чих
<andrex> да он глючит с апаратурой виртуальной
<Blanco_D> Кстати, вопрос про разрядность системы. Говорят каноникал настоятельно рекоммендует ставить 64битную. Не будет с не проблем никаких?
<andrex> яж тебе предлагал на лвм поппробовать)
<artus> http://itmages.ru/image/view/497805/8fd919c0 тянуть можно) скорость норм
<baronos> у меня он и на ПК падал
<andrex> ну это пока не прочюхал никто, и да ссылка не полная на картинко
<Sumomo> Blanco_D: у меня х64 - нормально все- проблем особых небыло)))
<artus> andrex, я выше дал ссылку
<Blanco_D> Sumomo, С вином не было проблем?
<Sumomo> Blanco_D: я им не пользуюсь
<andrex> artus: ну мене оно не нужно тянуть я на бете сидел вот около часа обновил пакеты на 60 мб, и все обновы за неделю
<andrex> назад*
<artus> это я ноющим которые все не могут найти релиз)
<artus> ухх какой ужс
<SergeyIT> где?
<artus> юнити
<baronos> с пропосед еще 70мб обновления :D
<User367[web]> День добрый, подскажите кто знает по моему вопросу http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=189325.0
<black> если сервис выключен, порт кем-то занят? во всяком случае, ощущение именно такое. телнет по нему отвечает?
<black> а то может у тебя сервис автостартует, а ты его еще раз запускаешь...
<fr0st> ощущение такое что ip-адрес не правильный
<fr0st> я бы попробовал на локалхосте зарустить
<fr0st> зарустить
<fr0st> =\
<artus> фыхлоп консоли выкладывать картинкой это крутооо
<fr0st> запустить
<User367[web]> порт вроде не занят
<User367[web]> я netstatom смоттрел
<fr0st> может тогда стоит заменить
<fr0st> #port				= 9312
<fr0st> 	#listen				= 127.0.0.1
<fr0st> 	listen				= 192.168.24.130:9312
<fr0st> на port				= 9312
<fr0st> 	listen				= 192.168.24.130
<User367[web]> так тоже пробовал
<User367[web]> всё едино
<User367[web]> одна и таже ошибка
<fr0st> а на 127.0.0.1 работает?
<black> но айпишник-то точно правильный?
<User367[web]> нет
<fr0st> тогда надо логи смотреть
<User367[web]> да у меня на этом ip работает mysql и апач
<User367[web]> там всё норм
<black> ну по конфигу, у тебя  mysql на локалхосте
<User367[web]> frost написать вместо адреса localhost ?
<fr0st> 127.0.0.1 и localhost это одно и тоже
<openvoid> одно или не одно зависит от /etc/hosts
<[v-8]_jupiter> А ктото f10 победил в ubuntu 12.04?
<User367[web]> в etc/hosts    localhost = 127.0.0.1
<SergeyIT> а что с f10?
<[v-8]_jupiter> В терминале жмешь f10 а оно меню вываливает, хотя во всех настройках отключено
<fr0st> User367[web], а что показывает service sphinxsearch status
<andrex> User367[web]: короче, вот как надобыло примерно, http://pastebin.com/aTBkLhJy
<fr0st> может он уже запущен
<User367[web]> ща посмотрю
<SergeyIT> [v-8]_jupiter, нет такого
<fr0st> User367[web], посмотри лог /var/log/sphinxsearch/searchd.log
<fr0st> и этот /var/log/sphinxsearch/query.log
<User367[web]> sphinx search not runing
<User367[web]> говорит
<fr0st> тогда лог смотри
<[v-8]_jupiter> SergeyIT: в gnome-terminal запусти mc и нажми F10
<fr0st> еще попробуй вот что ps aux | grep searchd
<User367[web]> я проверял обычно такой командой:  ps -e | grep sphi  если пусто значит не запущен. Это правильный подход
<fr0st> возможно он все таки запущен
<User367[web]> ?
<fr0st> не
<fr0st> там демон searchd
<SergeyIT> [v-8]_jupiter, открывет меню на верхней панели
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, это бага гтк3 ) лечитцо
<User367[web]> о а searchd присутствует
<User367[web]> значит запущен
<fr0st> убивай его
<User367[web]> получается
<fr0st> да
<baronos> она уже излечилась в гтк3,4,1
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, http://hastebin.com/coleyohago.xml
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, сделай также
<User367[web]> убил
<[v-8]_jupiter> А где темы лежат ambiance&
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
<fr0st> User367[web], теперь пробуй запустить
<baronos> /usr/share/themes
<fr0st> service sphinxsearch start
<User367[web]> валится с ошибкой
<fr0st> с той же?
<User367[web]> listening on port .........   ERROR
<User367[web]> без bound
<andrex> ну порт смени
<User367[web]> ща попробую
<umren> о на зеркале яндекса появились релизы 12.04
<andrex> на какойнибудь 2221 оно точно не занять
<umren> приставка бета2 изчезла )
<artus> umren, проснулся?
<umren> да )
<umren> я 2 часа назад проверял вобще то
<umren> там была бета2
<artus> umren, 13:22         artus | и вообще,   http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ вперед тянуть )
<artus> там релизы лежать с утря
<User453[web]> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ а по этой ссыли настоящие образы, или всё-таки фэйк?
<User367[web]> на 2221 порту тоже ошибка
<fr0st> User367[web], посмотри что в лог пишеться
<User453[web]> Я уже слил, вот теперь думаю, ставить или нет. :/
<umren> пойду кочать
<User367[web]> ща
<SergeyIT> успехов )
<andrex> я покашто успешно обновляюсь с версии на версию, не переставляя)
<SergeyIT> постучи по дереву
<User367[web]> http://s8.postimage.org/sjfrbw29h/sphinx2.png   извините я буду картинками выкладывать, у меня сервер в виртуалке я оттуда скопировать не могу
<User367[web]> вот что пишет в лог
<artus> ssh уже не в моде? ))
<andrex> а я как то не верю во всякие приметы итп, если что то случится то хоть по железу стучи, оно случится
<fr0st> User367[web], это последние
<User367[web]> да я очистил лог и перезапустил
<User367[web]> вот что туда попало
<fr0st> если так что последняя строка говорит о там что он готов принимать соединения
<fr0st> User367[web], глянь опять ps aux |grep searchd
<andrex> User367[web]: установи pastebinit и cat /path | pastebinit и ссыль сюды) както так
<artus> andrex, тоже яросный противник ссх ? ))
<andrex> нет
<User367[web]> говорит что демон запущен
<fr0st> хм
<fr0st> а netstat -nlp
<User367[web]> тоесть на error можно не обращать внимания
<User367[web]> ща
<fr0st> странно как то
<fr0st> толи в конфиге ошибка где
<User367[web]> netstat говорит что searchd прослушивает заданый порт (2221)
<fr0st> значит оно работает
<fr0st> наверное =)
<User367[web]> тоесть вроде как всё норм получается
<User367[web]> =)
<User367[web]> ладно попробую с ним порабоать
<User367[web]> меня этот ERROR смутил
<User367[web]> поидее его не должно быть
<User367[web]> =)
<fr0st> запусти /usr/local/bin/indexer --all --rotate
<fr0st> то выдаст
<fr0st> либо просто indexer --all --rotate
<artus> User367[web], слушай, флудер) мало того что не по теме, так еще ентер в качестве знака припинания, может хватит флудить по три слова в строчке ?
<User367[web]> indexer говорит что всё в норме
<fr0st> значит работает
<User367[web]> он и раньше работал
<User453[web]> Есть тут, кто уже поставил 12.04 (не бетку)?
<User367[web]> ладно forest спасибо
<fr0st> а ставил как
<fr0st> или репозитория
<fr0st> ?
<User367[web]> да
<ubuntu_live> Привет
<User367[web]> apt-get install sphinx_чегото_там
<fr0st> вроде должно все нормально быть значит
<black> кстати да, пойду скачаю не-бетку...
<fr0st> вообще из под рута пускать плохая практика
<ubuntu_live> ну что уже можно скачать 12,04 ???????????????
<User453[web]> Я не могу сделать загрузочный юсб, потому что в универсал юсб инсталлере нет варианта 12.04 :(
<black> ubuntu_live: качай, разрешаем.
<User367[web]> frost а как пускать ? с помощю sudo из под пользователя ?
<black> User453[web]: это не есть проблема. iso-шник ей скорми
<ubuntu_live> black ссылкой не поделишься ?
<KreyKen> Всем привет
<ubuntu_live> Ребят ссылку пожалуйста на источник !!!
<black> ubuntu_live: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<ubuntu_live> <black> благодарю
<KreyKen> Во как раз и хотел это спросить =)
<ubuntu_live> посоветуйте что поставить x86 или x64 :)
<fr0st> x64
<ubuntu_live> fr0st у мну 2,5 г. озу )
<black> гм. вообще есть подозрение, что по ссылке бета...
<fr0st> а если будешь добавлять
<ubuntu_live> fr0st а как с работой с 32 разрядными приложениями ?
<fr0st> нормальная работа
<fr0st> если не будешь добавлять озу
<fr0st> то ставь x86
<ubuntu_live> :)
<fr0st> если будешь то есть два варианта
<fr0st> 1. ставишь сейчас x86. Когда добавишь озу, придеться переустановить на x64
<fr0st> 2. поставить x64
<ubuntu_live> ок
<andrex> fr0st: не придётся
<umren> ubuntu_live ставь 64 бита
<ubuntu_live> http://webchat.freenode.net/?nick=User...%5Bweb%5D&channels=ubuntu-ru&prompt=1#
<ubuntu_live> ой
<black> официально разработчики рекомендуют ставить 32-бит, если есть сомнения.
<ubuntu_live> umren: обоснуй ))))
<fr0st> andrex, PAE?
<Blanco_D> Что бы юзать много ОЗУ, не нужно ставить 64 бита
<andrex> fr0st: да
<Blanco_D> достаточно поставить PAE
<umren> ubuntu_live че обосновывать, все современные ос уже 64 бита
<fr0st> PAE это костыль
<umren> umren 32 это легаси
<fr0st> для нормальной работы с памятью 4 Гб надо x64
<Blanco_D> хотя у меня была проблема с PAE
<fr0st> =)
<Blanco_D> в виртуалбоксе
<andrex> ну если у тебя запускаются процессы по 4гб и более то ставь
<ubuntu_live> fr0st: а как дела со флешемв х64 ?
<andrex> а так оно нафиг не нужно
<fr0st> да вроде работает
<andrex> флеш не нужен
<ubuntu_live> :)
<black> andrex: говорить за всех тоже.
<Refugee> уже выложили 12.04?
<umren> да
<User422[web]> двачую, флеш не нужен, все нормальные сайты уже умеют html5
<fr0st> html5 не панацея
<black> User422[web]: именно user может себе позволить такое говорить, девелопер - нет.
<ubuntu_live> не напомните alternate редакция чем отличалась ?
<black> ubuntu_live: текстовый инсталлер без всяких GUI, Live-сессий
<umren> установщиком
<ubuntu_live> понятно
<User422[web]> чего... чего.. вы девелопер вконтактик игр что ли?
<umren> впринципе с альтернейта ставить быстрее думаю)
<gxoptg> привет. скажите, 12.04 уже доступна для обновления через Менеджер обновлений?  А то мне предложил обновить только 21 пакет, и нет "того самого" окошка о выходе новой версии
<umren> black: флеш ща тока в играх, и реже в видеоплеерах
<black> umren: смотря сколько качать думаешь :)
<User422[web]> а флеш игры не нужны!
<pakirava> подскажите, как можно настроить цветовые параметры изображения на мониторе (видеокарта - интегрированная i915, соответственно работает с дефолтными какими-то драйверами). в винде это делается либо через Adobe Gamma Loader (и цветовые профили), либо через
<pakirava> программку в драйверах (и "схемы").
<black> umren: а еще в разного рода аплоадерах, чтоб их.
<artus> @kban --host "User422[web]" 4321 залетные троли тоже здесь не нужны
<Pante59> прива всия народ с релизом вас
<Amblnb> Всем ку! Как распокавать содержимое памки из тар.гз в нужную папку?
<Amblnb> *папки
<black> Amblnb: tar -C /your/dir/here -zxvf /your/archive.tar.gz
<Amblnb> пасиба
<Amblnb> Надо записать )
<Pante59> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Pante59, Fail!
<gxoptg> мои сообщения видно?
<Pante59> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Pante59, Fail!
<Pante59> gxoptg: видно
<gxoptg> ок. задам вопрос еще раз: скажите, 12.04 уже доступна для обновления через Менеджер обновлений?  Мне предложило обновить только 21 пакет, и нет "того самого" окошка о выходе новой версии
<Pante59> вроде как релиза еще нет но я с беты сижу так что утверждать не буду
<gxoptg> Pante59, оф новостей нет, но http://habrahabr.ru/post/142852/
<gxoptg> Pante59, вам еще не предлагает обновить?
<|rapidsp|> с беты не педложит... ибо там уже релиз
<Pante59> мне каждый день приходят обновления мелкие и крупные но обнов дестрибутив пока не предлагали
<Pante59> gxoptg: update-manager -d
<Pante59> пробовал
<gxoptg> Pante59, и?
<gxoptg> что получилось?
<black> я сейчас на 10.04, и да, предлагает перейти на 12.04
<gxoptg> black, :(
<pakirava> black: без промежуточных обновлений 10.04 -> 10.10 -> 11.04 -> 11.10 -> 12.04  ??
<umren> Скачал Alternate-64bit ставлю :)
<Pante59> тяжеловата unity стала может 12.10 допилят
<umren> pakirava 10.04 и 12.04 LTS
<umren> там без промежуточных
<black> pakirava: для LTS это нормальная практика, насколько мне известно. но я намерен предварительно всё-всё забэкапить по-любому.
<Amblnb> black: Не всётаки немного не то. Надо достать не всё из архива, а содержание папки в архиве.
<black> Amblnb: ой. это я так сходу не вспомню...
<andrex> black: если убрать галку с только релизы с долговремменой поддержкой то будет обновлять попорялку
<Pante59> Amblnb: http://easylinux.ru/node/22/
<black> и убирать эту галку я, понятное дело, не собираюсь ;)
<User018[web]> podskagite kak sobrat neodxodimue paketi v ustanovshik
<NoOova> ubuntu.com отключен =)
<black> User018[web]: ubuntu customization kit
<NoOova> и он на друпале
<NoOova> хех
<valsinats> Amblnb, попробуй mc
<Amblnb> valsinats: А как через него это провернуть?
<black> NoOova: эээ... ошибка в имени домена, 1000%
<andrex> !deb-build | User018[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User018[web]: Сборка ПО и создание .deb-пакетов из исходников Инфа тут: http://goo.gl/eJyS6
<User018[web]> spasibo
<valsinats> Amblnb, заходишь в нужный архив и копируешь куда надо, то что надо
<Pante59> User018[web]: подробней че собрать нужно пакет из исходников ?
<NoOova> black: неа
<NoOova> уже работает
<NoOova> нажал там же обновить
<NoOova> Site offline пропал
<Amblnb> valsinats: Просто там разные владельци и права, пытался через крусадер, оно ошибки сыпет.
<NoOova> стандартный друпаловский
<black> гм. "собрать пакеты в установщик" я истолковал как "сделать свой вариант дистриба ubuntu"
<SergeyIT> Amblnb, как то с крузадером проблем не было
<Amblnb> Тогда по другому поставлю вопрос. Как перекинуть всё содержимое каталога в каталог на уровень выше?
<Pante59> Дождались http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<baronos> опы, ваш выход :D
<Pante59> http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/
<baronos> и кстати все ровно рекомендуют 32 :D
<SergeyIT> Amblnb, крузадером F6
<black> ну правильно рекомендуют, чо.
<baronos> они божились что все время пришло будем рекомендовать x86_64 :D
<SergeyIT> каждый решает сам 32 или 64
<Amblnb> крусадером вышло, но я там заметил галку сохранять атрибуты только на локальной машЫне. А провернуть хочу на другой по ссаш.
<SergeyIT>  Amblnb, это не знаю, не использовал так
<The_BROS> Свершилось!
<SergeyIT> аминь
<Amblnb> ась? )
<black> :)
<umren> второе пришествие христа?
<umren> тоесть убунты лтс)
<Onkeltem> Вопрос. Есть ли какая-то возможность зарезервировать память (скажем - 50-100 метров) для tty1 и всех процессов, оттуда под рутом запускаемых? И максимальный приоритете поставить всему этому?
<Onkeltem> Достали тормоза - просто ад
<Onkeltem> Переключаешься в tty1 и ждешь по 5 минут!
<Onkeltem> вводишь htop - еще 3-4 минуты
<Onkeltem> бред какой-то
<Pante59> 12.04 еще майя предвидели
<black> Pante59: и строители ЧАЭС.
<Onkeltem> То есть вообще нонсенс: какая-то юзеровская прога отожрала половину памяти, а рут ничего толкмо делать не может
<Pante59> black: на ЧАЭС Kubuntu стояла и у них плазма упала всем же известно
<black> xD
<Amblnb> слишаел есть 2 режима распределения ресурсов в лине. Вот тебе нужен второй.
<Amblnb> Ы
<pakirava> но это ж ядро пересобирать?
<pakirava> я при конфигурировании ядра видел похожую опцию.
<Pante59> как сделать автоматическую смену яркости экрана по времени
<Pante59> вроде cron да?
<black> NoOova: кстати и правда, друпал. хе-хе.
<xibrand> всем привет кто-нибудь работал с puppet?
<User300[web]> подскажите, можно ли собрать образ ubuntu(с нужным мне языком, нужными программами) из под windows
<User814[web]> жду с нетерпением когда выложут 12.04
<baronos> User300[web]: поставь виртуалку с убунту, и в этой убунту собери свою убунту через uck например
<black> ну сайт как бы обновили, но скачать ничего нельзя :)
<black> а хотя вру, уже качается
<User300[web]> а кроме uck есть что, я уже её пробовал
<only_you> black, User814[web] http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<baronos> можно примонтировать образ и через чрут поставить софт нужный язык и потом собрать обрано
<black> я сам эту ссылку кому-то давал пару часов назад, only_you ;)
<Pante59> User300[web]: http://citkit.ru/articles/222/ посмотри мож поможет
<baronos> только uck проще, он сам большую часть делает в плане примонтирорваль, собрать и так далее. а софт поставить там не проблема
<User814[web]> кто в бета 2 с эфектами играл, глюки были?
<baronos> есть еще платная какая то, не помню название.
<User300[web]> uck пробовал что-то я не встретил окна где надо прописать какие программы мне нужны(наверное просмотрел)
<black> reconstructor
<baronos> User300[web]: а терминал там открыть не судьба была?
<black> User300[web]: их надо не прописать а именно поставить.
<Pante59> User814[web]: Компиз падал
<baronos> и через него ставить все че хочешь
<User300[web]> reconstructor уже который день сайт не доступен чтобы скачать
<User814[web]> unit падал после игры с компризом
<black> скачать? это веб-сервис, небесплатный к тому же
<TomosBlack> Привет народ, мне тут ксубунту предлагает 12.4 обновить, стоит?
<black> TomosBlack: тебе решать.
<User300[web]> ясно надо с терминалом разобраться, спасибо за помощь!
<User814[web]> интересно в 12.04 можно будет делать эфекты как 10.10?
<TomosBlack> black: ну мож есть отзывы какие? у меня нетбук, мне б полегче че
<baronos> User300[web]: там если память не изменяет окно с выбором типа перейти к сборке образа и нижня строка открыть консоль
<TomosBlack> И вообще я не понял 12.4 то вышла или как?
<baronos> нет
<Pante59> User814[web]: http://compizomania.blogspot.com/2012/04/ubuntu-1204_16.html
<baronos> и не будет
<Pante59> baronos: вы на офсайт загляните и не вводите в заблуждение людей
<baronos> Pante59: а логику то включать надо наверно, если обновление системы автоматически предложил обновится то
<Pante59> http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<TomosBlack> Прост с этого(ubuntu.ru) сайта ссыль на 12.4 перенаправляет на главную страницу(плюс подпись, мол установить отчет на свой сайт) ,исходя из всего этого как бэ подозревается что еще не вышла...
<Pante59> Это че не релиз
<black> Pante59: вопрос не про убунту был.
<Pante59> А про что Цитата И вообще я не понял 12.4 то вышла или как?
<black> чел строкой выше спрашивал про xubuntu, а на ее офиц.сайте "coming soon" пишут
<SergeyIT> TomosBlack, юзай убунту2д
<SergeyIT> TomosBlack, хотя и юнити работает, не шустро, но нормально
<Pante59> А из 12.04 Gnom 2 можно выпилить без последствий Unity2D уже снес
<Pante59> осталса гном2
<SergeyIT> откуда гном2?
<TomosBlack> Не, мне все ж ксубунту нравится больше, не смотря на легкость ,в ней много чего красивого настроить можно
<Pante59> Из Ubuntu 12 выпилить гном 2 чтоб при выборе десктопа отображалось только Unity3D
<User814[web]>  
<black> Pante59: цифра "2" в названии "unity2d" никоим боком не предполагает 2-й версии Gnome, чесслово.
<artus> Pante59, ты чего куриш? поделись
<Pante59> Я знаю при выборе DE отображаетса Unity/Unity2D/И класический гном мне нужно удалить его
<artus> Pante59, второго гнома уже в 11.10 небыло , ты чего куриш?
<Pante59> artus: я с крыма у нас этим непроблема
<User814[web]> что удалить?
<artus> и да, зачем что либо выпиливать?
<black> Pante59: Gnome Classic это режим работы Gnome 3.
<black> он же gnome-session-fallback
<TomosBlack> Моя xubuntu 11.10 https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B2Zabi2METzLR2ozQXZGUnJYZVE
<TomosBlack> Нижняя панелька убирается автоматически, а левая становится не прозрачной при наведении. Маленькие радости)))
<artus> ужс какой
<black> суровая обоина :))
<Pante59> Обои глаза не выедают?
<User814[web]> прикольно
<TomosBlack> Обои редко вижу, экран меленький, все полноэкранное
<artus> ога, попытка запилить гш )))
<black> то есть не мне одному так показалось :))
<TomosBlack> Что такой гш?)
<black> gnome shell
<black> ака гномощель.
<Pante59> отвратная штуковина
<artus> сказал накуреный персонаж у которого в 12й бубунте второй гном, ога
 * baronos :D
<User814[web]> второй гном это супер:)
<Pante59> artus: Gnome Classic не Gnom2 утырок?
<black> Pante59: конечно нет лол
<TomosBlack> кароча я обновляюсь до 12, скоро отпишусь..
<artus> @kban Pante59 86400 дада, угу, спать
<User814[web]> они просто очень похожи
<black> TomosBlack: мы будем молиться за тебя. у нас тут и Аминь наш есть.
<NoOova> чтото у меня ubuntu.com не открывается
<NoOova> видать не справляется 6-й друпал с такими нагрузками =))
<artus> угу, положили  )
<TomosBlack> я нуб, так что у меня первая мысль НЕ УЖ ТО ЭТО Я ЗАДОСИЛ
<TomosBlack> не смотря на то что xubuntu....
<baronos> это гном-щелисты ддос устроили, потому что гном обделили дистрибутивом ;D
<artus> TomosBlack, у тебя проблемы с капсом?
<TomosBlack> Подумал сильно просто :\
<artus> :)
<TomosBlack> Решил это так же выразить
<NoOova> друпал просто ложится =) берем и ставим на рефреш произвольные страницы сайта
<black> "неужто" и "несмотря", по одному слову в одни руки.
<NoOova> даже акселератор не поможет
<NoOova> все ляжет))))))))
<TomosBlack> буду знать
<NoOova> ещё лучше слать не GET а HEAD
<NoOova> тогда и траффика не будет лишнего просто пхп с апачем замрут
<NoOova> =))))
<NoOova> чтото вроде while [[ 1 ]] do; echo -en "HEAD / HTTP/1.0\nHost:ubuntu.com\n\n" | nc ubuntu.com:80 > /dev/null; done;
<NoOova> ещё амперсант после nc добавить
<NoOova> =))))) вообще большинство сайтов на пхп ложится
<NoOova> тяжелых
<artus> NoOova, да ты на трасировку глянь, там не только друпалу плохо )
<NoOova> Generated Thu, 26 Apr 2012 12:48:23 GMT by privet.canonical.com (squid/2.7.STABLE7)
<NoOova> The requested URL could not be retrieved
<NoOova> зацените имя прокси сервера))))))))
<TomosBlack> Кстати есть ребята из Обнинска или близ лежащих городов???
<TomosBlack> а то у нас тут рядом рвануло чета, йод какой-то радиоактивный, грят период полу распада 6 часов, надо дома сидеть с закрытыми окнами...
<artus> чето как то неправельный у вас йод, если он радиоактивный
<NoOova> рванула бочка зеленки....
<baronos> многие едут на море из-за йода и витамина Д, а у вас не правильный йод какой то
<NoOova> все кто попал в зону поражения теперь зеленые
<TomosBlack> Друг говорит у него под болконом какое-то желтое облако, хз правда, чет не вериться, мб мандраж просто
<User814[web]> вот откуда берутся зеленые человечки
<TomosBlack> Я вот думаю, сгонять быстренько за битой, в соседний магазин.., а то вдруг, зомби-апокалипсис...
<NoOova> вернешся уже зеленый
<baronos> User814[web]: ты сам кстати зеленый http://goo.gl/xdfJc
<User814[web]> просто опкуренный
<TomosBlack> Я б шас не отказался...
<TomosBlack> А  то стоит рядом виски с колой и так манит тебя, манит!)))
<TomosBlack> На счет зомби апокалипсиса... Читали уже?:http://habrahabr.ru/post/142828/
 * baronos в подвале держит самогонный аппарат, вот кто манит как магнит, порцесс!
<User814[web]> ладно до встречи
<Pastuh> блин, у меня empathy список собеседников не показывает :(
<TomosBlack> У меня на винде 720р во флеше на весь экрас вообще без тормозов идет, а на хубунте 480 уже тормозит(с контакта\ютуба, пох). прос АМД С-60, реально ли как-то это исправить?(не проц, тормоза =d )
<Pastuh> при старте на секунду его отображает а потом он исчезает :(
<NoOova> TomosBlack: это флэш
<NoOova> уг
<TomosBlack> Ну а что ж делать-то?
<artus> TomosBlack, у меня 1080 идет без тормозов на стоковых дровах, может таки не в убунтах дело, а ?
<artus> и без всяких там апаратных поддержек и тд, и тп ))
<artus> хотя в дефолте флеш вешался попервах
<Pastuh> ,
<Pastuh> ?
<korvin> ?
<baronos> ?? ???? ??
<korvin> ??? ?? ?????
<Pastuh> не туда :)))
<TomosBlack> artus: на таком же проц?
<artus> e6500
<TomosBlack> *нуб* стоковые дрова эт типо родные, не проприетарные?
<TomosBlack> И че ет?
<artus> угу
<TomosBlack> У меня частота прца 1 Ггц... Только архитектура еще вытягивает все навороты...
<TomosBlack> е6500 ет шо?)
<TomosBlack> Лол, погуглил, ну ты сравниваешь....
<NoOova> все ubuntu.com лег конкретно =)))
<NoOova> видать апач выключили
<TomosBlack> http://habrahabr.ru/post/142645/ :`)
<adskibiz> ссылки на скачку 12.04 http://habrahabr.ru/post/142852/
<Scrimmer> йо всем
<Scrimmer> ну что господа
<Scrimmer> время обновляться ^_^
<NoOova> обновляемсо!
<Scrimmer> NoOova: доров ;)
<NoOova> даров
<TomosBlack> у меня уже скачалось все, терь жду пока ставится
<Blanco_D> Ура!!! поздравляю всех с выходом долгожданной ЛТС =)
<black> присоединяюсь ;)
<Blanco_D> пойду зарежу двд и поставлю наголо
<NoOova> надеюсь у меня заработает звуковуха, перестанет вылетать гном и будет нормально работать флеш =)
<adskibiz> принесешь ДВД в жертву??
<Scrimmer> понеслась!
<Scrimmer> всем, кто еще не обновился - удачи ;)
<Scrimmer> TomosBlack: а давно уже можно обновляться?
<Scrimmer> охохо, 122 кбайт), вот это скорость)
<black> пфф. не позорьтесь, сударь :)
<NoOova> это много или мыло в смысле?
<Scrimmer> ты смотри, 1 мбайт, мощно)
<baronos> NoOova: гном как вылетал так и будет на убунту вылетать ;)
<NoOova> у меня с 600качается
<Scrimmer> мало, конечно)
<baronos> NoOova: ну и флеш если имеешь ввиду синие лица, они от убунту ни как не зависят
<Scrimmer> это легко можно отрубить
<Scrimmer> у меня та же проблема была)
<NoOova> флеш я имею ввиду что файрфокс вылетает
<NoOova> с флешом от адоба
<NoOova> а с флешом от комьюнити нифига не работат
<NoOova> ни мцзыка ни видео
<NoOova> gnash тоесть
<NoOova> тока порнобаннеры заечательно крутятся
<NoOova> на саййтах
<Scrimmer> :D
<Scrimmer> это заговор)
<black> угу. равно как и опен-java никуды не годится.
<NoOova> ну опенжава это та ещё альфа
<Scrimmer> ух ты!
<Scrimmer> сайт убунту.ру обновили
<Scrimmer> красота
<mortuary> NoOova, а у меня хром от флеша падает постоянно)
<NoOova> я хромом не пользуюсь
<NoOova> так тока гоняю сайты на нем
<NoOova> ради проверки
<Scrimmer> а чем пользуешься?
<black> фф судя по всему
<NoOova> да, фф
<NoOova> + меня очень раздражают средства разработчика в хроме
<NoOova> как и в опере
<black> файрбаг вкуснее, да :)
<NoOova> лучше файрбага + вебдевелопера ничего нет
<black> + firecookie еще, мне лично очень помогает
<Scrimmer> :(
<Scrimmer> скорость упала до 100 кбайт (
<black> ну хоть не 100 кбит ;0
<NoOova> firebug + firecookie + eventbug + firepicker + cssxfire + куча всего остального
<NoOova> + клевая тема в стиле trance, синхронизация закладок между тремя машинами, общие пароли итп
<NoOova> очень вкусно
<black> ох ё, я их этого не всё даже знаю :)
<black> из этого *
<Scrimmer> а я раньше оперой пользовался, но она стала безбожно лагать
<black> подумываю на рабочей машине оставить 10.04, а дома обновлюсь...
<Scrimmer> и я перешел на хром
<NoOova> а ещё TILT
<NoOova> вот это конечно тема =)
<NoOova> щас скрин выложу
<mortuary> NoOova, я бы может и перелез обратно на огнелис, но меня раздражает что нет синхронизации расширений
<Scrimmer> Кстати, из всех присутствующий пользуется кто яPhone и яPod ?
<mortuary> яПод, да)
<NoOova> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22723736/%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA-2012-04-26%2018%3A08%3A10.png
<NoOova> mortuary: да, этого нет
<black> холи-факин-шит, NoOova :)))
<NoOova> mortuary: хотя... можно же папку .mozilla хранить в дропбоксе =)
<NoOova> ;-)
<mortuary> NoOova, в вин наботать то не будет
<NoOova> а зачем работать в вин? :))))
<Scrimmer> ребят
<mortuary> потому что аутлук там и вся хрень, лол
<NoOova> !register | ambal:
<ubuntuhelp> ambal:: Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<Scrimmer> как лучше обновиться, качать через сайт 2 часа, или на флеху запилить образ?
<TomosBlack> Я часа полтора назад в обновления хубунты зашел(у меня xubuntu 11.10), она мне предложила, скачивал со скоростью ~400 кб\с
<brestows> сайт ubuntu-ru обновился
<brestows> наконец то
<ambal> test
<ubuntuhelp> ambal, Есть контакт.
<brestows> а то столько мутили
<ambal> видно меня?
<mortuary> неа
<mortuary> не видно
<black> совсем не видать никого и ничего.
<SergeyIT> прогресса не видно... застой
<mortuary> я только сейчас понял как много народу суда будет приходить с прашивать всякие штуки допиленные и не очень в 12.04
<Blanco_D> Ну всё! Мой двд сейчас содержит в себе то что мы так долго ждали. и я пошёл на рэбут. Пожелайте мну удачи :D
<ambal> NoOova: ответь в лс, плз))
<Scrimmer> Я придумал клевую шутку об лсд, но единорог съел мое лицо.
<TomosBlack> Scrimmer: в вк запостил, про лсд
<Scrimmer> ;D
<The_BROS> Ребята, а как скачать 12.04? Сервер лежит. Может торренты есть?
<Scrimmer> ubuntu.ru тебе в помощь
<Scrimmer> там есть ссылки
<The_BROS> <Scrimmer> спасибо
<[Raiden]> Предложение обновится по кдешному http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0426/h_1335451243_8589569_ac30d35ee9.png
<[Raiden]> чиста для ознакомления )
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: превед
<Scrimmer> а ты все пиаришь
<Nor8>  Райден потенциальная жертва сектантов, если не кеды, то какие-нибудь саентологи-сотонисты охмурят :-D
<[Raiden]> ну, если посчитать что проект кде с 96 года, а гном с 97 или 98, то можно как бы ещё поспорить кто сектант
<Scrimmer> Эх Райде Райден
<Scrimmer> Nor8:  и тебе привет ;)
<Nor8> Ты типа на роль первой де претендуешь? :-D Так это обычный сектантский прием!  Мы, мол, первые, а вы все мимо проходили! :-D
<Nor8> Scrimmer: Ку
<Scrimmer> скорость ваще бяка (
<NoOova> у мен упала до 100
<NoOova> =(
<Scrimmer> аналогично :(
<NoOova> с 1000
<Scrimmer> ну кнешь, народ подтягивается
<[Raiden]> Nor8: сектанты врут, заблуждаются. А мои слова отпечатаны в википедии
<[Raiden]> бебе
<Scrimmer> может ты их сам туда занес?)
<NoOova> [Raiden]: покажи где твои слова в википедии
<NoOova> и там будут мои слова
<NoOova> гы...
<[Raiden]> а потом тебя забанят и ли всю подсет нафиг )
<[Raiden]> ь*
<Scrimmer> та)
<Scrimmer> ее, треки хороши :)
<Scrimmer> не туда*
<[Raiden]> Ладно, если такая реакцию на скриншот, то больше не будет. Оставайтесь в неведеньи , коль религия запрещает.
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: да мы же шутим. По крайней мере я. Кидай сюда скрины про кеды) интересно же ^_^
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> Да и мне на виртуалке побегать не ней тоже в кайф ;)
<Scrimmer> http://comicsbook.ru/upload/13354379284f992a6882f6b.jpg ;)
<Nor8> Scrimmer:  Держи картинку про кеды, Райден так себе их и представляет.      http://imgur.com/26aSi
<Scrimmer> я знал!!1
<Nor8> :-D
<Scrimmer> а я то думал, что он за картинки с какими то окнами кидает
<Scrimmer> Нор, а ты уже обновляешься?)
<Nor8> Это он сублимирует  :-D
<Nor8> Scrimmer:  Я уже давно обновился, еще со второй бетки )))
<Scrimmer> ;D
<[Raiden]> http://dar.linux.free.fr/
<Scrimmer> ох, сайт божественнен)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Сайт 10 лет назад сделали, с тех пор и не обновляли )))
<[Raiden]> а мне нравятся такие
<Scrimmer> ничего лишнего, да?
<[Raiden]> там вся инфа есть .а весит примерно как текстовый файл +-
<[Raiden]> браузеры по гигу не просто так едят - веб разжирел
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ты обновился уже?
<gridis> Добрый день! Хотел спросить, что бы dev версии на stable 12.04 перейти достаточно через apt-get upgrade или еще что-то делать?
<[Raiden]> пока нет. Я с 0 хочу, и бэкап.
<Nor8> И ведь и часа не прошло с момента релиза :-D        http://www.webupd8.org/2012/04/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<Nor8>  gridis: С какой версии апгрэйд?
<gridis> 12.04 dev
<gridis> ставил на бук, потому что 11.10 acpi не поддерживала
<Nor8> Тогда да
<gridis> ок, спасибо
<[Raiden]> ХХ things то твеак ор ченч ДЕ
<Nor8> [Raiden]: В этот раз мануал еще длиннее
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> gridis:  Лучше через синаптик обновляй
<gridis> а в чем соль?
<Nor8> gridis: Надежнее
<gridis> ну пока на косяки не нарывался... тем более это бук, не сервак
<gridis> хотя обновления через синаптик не ты первый рекомендуешь
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Заметь, в кедах или хцфе такой мануал не нужен )))
<[Raiden]> угу. По крайней мере не про твик
<UNIm95> ништяк. 12.04 на дворе
<SergeyIT> UNIm95, диски с 12.04 уже в окно выкидывать стали?
<UNIm95> SergeyIT а их разве присылают?
<Nor8> Следующий релиз будет называться Glamorous Goose,  уже и конкурс на лучший логотип прошел.    http://ljfun.livejournal.com/673443.html#cutid1
<Scrimmer> И я снова с вами
<Scrimmer> Nor8: так грили же про Quantial Quantiz как то так
<[Raiden]> до Г вроде ещё далеко
<Nor8> Scrimmer: Это когда алфавит с начала пойдет )))
<Scrimmer> ухты
<Scrimmer> 215 кбайт
<Scrimmer> ай, скаркал, уже 100 кбайт(
<Scrimmer> 9 минут, эх)
<Scrimmer> Кто что думает о портировании Стима на линух?)
<Escsun> ничего не думаю)
<umren> Glamorous Goose крутое название
 * Pastuh таки настроил сервер :D
<Pastuh> Scrimmer: лично я жду с нетерпением :)
<Scrimmer> гамкать в тим фортесс, портал 2, халву 3
<Scrimmer> если ее таки сделают
<Pastuh> Scrimmer: портирование стима послужит доп.стимулом разработчикам игр...
<Nor8> Scrimmer: Ждем-с с нетерпением этого эпохального события )))
<Scrimmer> ;)
 * Pastuh скрестил пальцы, посмотрел вверх... авось доделают...
<Scrimmer> авось бы обновится для начала
<Pastuh> Scrimmer: обновишься... авось бы без гемора это прошло :)))
<Scrimmer> http://goo.gl/Om1o8 всем тортика
<Pastuh> Scrimmer: фуууууууу... :(
<Scrimmer> ням
<Scrimmer> http://goo.gl/kCDTz и держите для любителей фф
 * Pastuh пошел с bootstrap-ом разбираться ;)
<Pastuh> Scrimmer: :D
<Scrimmer> понеслась установка обновлений)
<Pastuh> уже?
<Scrimmer> ну так 2 часа качал
<Scrimmer> а теперь полтора часа все ставиться будет
<Scrimmer> лучше б чистую запилил)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а, мы думали уже на релиз заплаты пошли
<Scrimmer> что?)
<gridis> это какой у тебя интернет что ты обновления 2 часа качаешь?
<[Raiden]> не беспокойтесь, посяпятся. Как минимум месяц будет приличная активность
<gridis> диалап что ли?
<[Raiden]> сервера мб лагают. Или зеркало неудачное выбрал
<Scrimmer> 100 кбайт скорость была
<Scrimmer> а так у меня 100 мбит (
<Pastuh> ну... сейчас пол мира на них накинулось :)))
<Scrimmer> ну как обещает мне провайдер, по крайней мере)
<gridis> ну как бы я 3 машины уже обновил, пока полет нормальный.... я все обновлял на 100-150 мегабитах... значит зеркало не очень выбрал
<Scrimmer> да я ниче не выбирал)))
<Scrimmer> нажал обновиться и все)
<[Raiden]> корбиновские зеркала ещё быстырые
<[Raiden]> и немецкие - видимо потому, что близко
<Pastuh> скорость загрузки 137 kB/s
<Scrimmer> Блин, сделал себе сумку из дискет для универа. Хочу наклеек убунты и линухи)
<[Raiden]> для меня
<Pastuh> Scrimmer: покажи
<Scrimmer> Попозжа зофоткаю
<Pastuh> Scrimmer: интригант :))
<Scrimmer> ;)
<gridis> сейчас 4 машину обновляю, 4 мегабайта скорость
<uvvtu> всем привет
<gridis> привет
<Sumomo> привед
<uvvtu> как вниз убрать панель в kubuntu
<gridis> Кто знает нормальный мануал по настройки icinga 1.7 и nconf ?
<Pastuh>  131 kB/s
<gridis> я настроил, но в Nconf ошибки которые меня за сегодняшний день достали и в гугле инфы нет...
<Scrimmer> Я хочу поделиться с вами своими вкусами. Я не люблю рыбу, рис и печенку. Да да, видеть их не могу. Особенно плов - это ваще бяка
<gridis> :)
<uvvtu> тогда убей себя
<Sumomo> а рыба рис и печенка к тебе равнодушны
<Pastuh> Scrimmer: Вы не любите котов? Вы просто не умеете их готовить ;)
<[Raiden]> uvvtu: пкм по столу или панели, разблокировать виджеты.  потом пкм по панели, настроит ьпанель, удалить
<Scrimmer> ;)
<[Raiden]> или можешь не удалять, а просто менять размер как угодно как горизонтальный, так и вертикальный и таскать в любой угол экрана
<[Raiden]> это вам не юнити, тут хоть сверху, хоть справа, ххоть вообще без панели
<Scrimmer> хех)
<Nor8> Scrimmer:  Ты у нас дитя генной модификации, смотрю, раз нормальные продукты есть не можешь! ЧТо на обед сегодня, чипсы с гуталином? :-D
<Nor8> смотреть*
<Scrimmer> Чипсы я тоже не ем ;D
<Scrimmer> борщ + чеснок + сало
<Scrimmer> самое то
<Nor8> Только гуталин? :-D
<Scrimmer> извращенец
<Nor8> Так борщ тоже с мясом )))
<Scrimmer> а кто сказал, что я не люблю мясо о_0
<Nor8> Рыба, печенка это мясо ))
<Scrimmer> Nor8: ну дык, а свинина, курица, телятина и т.п.?)
<Nor8>  Scrimmer: Про гуталин не забывай :-D
<Scrimmer> да хпрош уже :D
<Offoffoff> С праздником, браццы!
<Offoffoff> Да святится имя Марка!
<Offoffoff> Многие лета Ubuntu!
<Scrimmer> Да здравствуй 3х off
<Escsun> тройной выключатель )
<[Raiden]> на рутрекере вторая версия сериала Кремень. Гляну пожалуй. А потом если будет не лень пойду ставиться )
<[Raiden]> по тв идет, но тут без рекламы и т.д.
<Offoffoff> Всех с релизом 12.04!
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: друк, ненада
<[Raiden]> спс
<Scrimmer> кто нам будет рассказывать про кде?
<[Raiden]> вторая версия - лол. Серия т.е.
<[Raiden]> Тык, если я пойду ставитЬ, то кубунту. Так что ещё услышите
<Nor8>  [Raiden]:  Ты теперь и трэш от первого канала рекламируешь? ))))
<Scrimmer> ему пиарщиком работать надо
<Scrimmer> 146%
<[Raiden]> да нормально. Мужик там резкий. народ пишет копия рембо вышла, в общем так и есть
<Nor8>  [Raiden]:  Ты еще начни вечерний ургант начни рекламировать.  )))
<[Raiden]> Короче я ушел смотреть. )
<Scrimmer> Nor8: как ты относишься к вареникам с картошкой?
<Nor8> Позитивно
<Scrimmer> <3
<Nor8> Особенно, если они со сметаной )))
<Scrimmer> А если еще обжаренные в сливочном масле до золотистой корочки?
<Scrimmer> Хочу вареников :(
<Tmin10> Подскажите, программа обновления до 12.04 ругается, что не может проверить подлинность адобовского флеша, что сделать?
<gim_> Tmin10: Не обновляй убунту таким образом, ставь чистую
<Scrimmer> пф)
<Tmin10> а если всё-таки попробовать, чистую всегда успею поставить
<brestows> ну что живые зомби все выкачали свежатинки?
<Tmin10> да, с яндекса хорошая скорость
<Scrimmer> образ ?
<jlewka> всем привет
<Offoffoff> jlewka: превед! С праздником!
<jlewka> объясните плиз, почему тут происходит ошибка, за место создание жесткой ссылки
<jlewka> и почему после экранироанния она пропадает...
<jlewka> http://paste.pro/5148524
<jlewka> Offoffoff, что за праздник?
<Tmin10> 12.04 же
<Offoffoff> jlewka: Великий!
<Offoffoff> jlewka: 12.04!
<openvoid> день святого марка
<jlewka> а!! точно))))
<jlewka> и вас всех!!!)
<jlewka> пойду качать))
<Tmin10> а при чистой установке я потеряю всю мою по... важные файлы?
<jlewka> а насчет ошибки,  тогда почему тут, без экранирования все работает...
<jlewka> http://paste.pro/5148525\
<jlewka> http://paste.pro/5148525
<XuMuK> ку
<XuMuK> ну чо, вышел чтоль уже релиз?
<jlewka> Tmin10, /home отдельно у тебя?
<Offoffoff> Tmin10: если отдельный home - все будет хорошо
<Tmin10> всмысле отдельно?) в фс всё
<openvoid> по.. обычно к телу пришито
<Tmin10> тут другая по
<Offoffoff> Tmin10: зачем порнуха на компе? когда есть специализированные сайты?
<Offoffoff> Tmin10: ты кстати поставил линзы специальные для поиска порно?
<jlewka> Tmin10, когда убунту ставил на моменте разделение жесткого диска что выбрал? а хотя дай вывод df -h
<Offoffoff> Tmin10: Марк думает о нас!
<Scrimmer> лучше б не обновлялся =\
<Tmin10> jlewka: http://pastebin.com/5bEPgYxC
<Nor8>  XuMuK: Ку, вышел
<jlewka> Tmin10, да все потеряешь))0
<Nor8>  XuMuK: Обновляйся быстрей, расскажещь про баги )))
<XuMuK> Nor8: да уже качаю))
<Tmin10> эх, надо в дропбокс засунуть...
<Tmin10> но попробую обновиться
<XuMuK> Nor8: я чисто ставить буду, никада не обновлялсо)
<jlewka> Tmin10, сделай cp -rv ~/ /media/юсб-флешка
<Nor8> XuMuK: Я обновлюсь с бетки, если криво все будет, поставлю с нуля.
<Tmin10> jlewka: я в дропбокс засуну важное...
<jlewka> Tmin10, а дроп бокс куда засунешь?)
<Tmin10> ну он в облаке, новый поставлю)
<Scrimmer> Ребят, такая трабла
<jlewka> кста... а где стоит? и скок платишь?)
<Scrimmer> Проблема со звуком на 12.04 :(
<Tmin10> jlewka: бесплатно юзаю, у мя а там 7.4 гига, стоит везде и на винде и на убунте
<jlewka> Scrimmer,  в alsa-mixer уже лазил?
<Tmin10> оч удобно
<jlewka> Tmin10, бесплатно?
<Tmin10> ога
<jlewka> эт где такое?)
<Tmin10> я приводил рефералов и участвовал в тестировании
<umren> jlewka шутишь? тут у всех по 20 гигов и больше
<Tmin10> я легально всё добавлял))
<jlewka> а тьфу ты, дроп бокс...
<umren> а ты о чем?)
<Tmin10> ну да же, а ты?
<jlewka> чего то мнупроглчила после слово облако, а и я думал что у него виртуалка в облоке..)
<Tmin10> кста, как в убунту восстановить из резервной копии в облаке что то?
<Tmin10> которая стандартная
<Tmin10> ок, а что делать с W: Ошибка GPG: http://archive.canonical.com oneiric Release: Следующие подписи неверные: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>?
<Tmin10> на форум ходил, удаление ничего не дало
<jlewka> не то удалил мб ?
<Tmin10> rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<XuMuK> прав не хватит, сходу
<XuMuK> sudo
<Tmin10> ну из под рута же
<Tmin10> нашёл более универсальное sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/{,partial/}* /var/cache/apt/archives/{,partial/}* 2>/dev/null
<jlewka> чем оно универсальнее?)
<XuMuK> хороший понт дороже денег)
<Tmin10> архивы есть)
<Tmin10> y-ppa-manager может вроде помочь...
<Tmin10> куда вообще мог ключик деться?
<Tmin10> короче удаление не помогает...
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5
<Tmin10> [Raiden]: не помогло
<Tmin10> хотя
<Tmin10> нет, точно не помогло)
<[Raiden]> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 0976EAF437D05B5
<[Raiden]> gpg --export --armor 0976EAF437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -
<[Raiden]> другой вариант
<[Raiden]> ой
<[Raiden]> ну цифирь свой
<Tmin10> да, я заметил
<Tmin10> неа
<Tmin10> он писал, что что то импортировано, но не найдено абсолютно доверенных ключей
<Tmin10> таак, Не удалось получить доступ к файлу блокировки /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Ресурс временно недоступен)
<Tmin10> что то там окопалось...
<Tmin10> попробую перезагрузку, вдруг поможет)
<Onkeltem> Ланчпад, своей тупизной, мне кажется до старости будет пользователей вымораживать
<Onkeltem> https://launchpad.net/~kazam-team - ГДЕ тут можно отправить баг репорт?
<Onkeltem> Заходишь в Bugs, там только поиск и пусто
<Tmin10> чуда не случилось(
<Tmin10> а как можно смарт харда посмотреть?
<Tmin10> есть подозрения на бэды
<Scrimmer> pi4alka
<Scrimmer> ребят, трабла со звуком после обновки(
<Scrimmer> хотя щас ядро обновится
<Nor8> ЛТС 5 лет поддерживаю или таки 3?
<Nor8> поддерживают*
<Kyshtynbai> Этот вроде 5
<[Raiden]> в предыдущих сервер 5, в этом и гуйную часть тоже
<[Raiden]> включая кде
<[Raiden]> так, на всякий.
<Nor8> Хубунту всего три года обещает
<[Raiden]> да не пофиг ли. Мало кто её столько продержит.
<Nor8> А вдруг? )))0
<[Raiden]> что касаетя моего де, т оя всеравно поставлю с ппа свежую версию как выйдет. Мне офиц поддержка не очень нужна
<[Raiden]> Чудеса конечно случаются...  Но скорее всег оты обновишся уже осенью :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так и есть ))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Если, конечно, совсем что-нибудь не сломают
<Scrimmer> Была у кого трабла со звуком на 12.04 ?
<Sumomo> нет
<gim_> В предыдущих нормально всё было?
<adskifbiz> у мну вообще не установилась. Застряла на этапе установки приложений
<Scrimmer> gim_: было, у меня такая трабла и на бете была
<Offoffoff> УМВР
<Scrimmer> он как бы есть, но он очень редко появляется =\
<Scrimmer> что?
<adskifbiz> мне вообще после 10.04 ни с одной не везет..
<Offoffoff> еще с альфы УМВР
<gim_> Scrimmer: Проблема скорее всего с !PulseAudio
<Scrimmer> что такое умвр?
<Sumomo> adskifbiz: закончи принудительно установку и запускай))) у меня такое было- система стала и запуститься должна
<gim_> !pulseaudio
<ubuntuhelp> PulseAudio (ранее PolypAudio) — мультиплатформенный звуковой сервер, созданный в качестве улучшенной замены таких серверов, как !ESD. см:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<Scrimmer> и что мне с ним делать?
<gim_> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=69589.0
<Escsun> пульс не нужен)
<Escsun> бесполезный тормоз
<Nor8> +1
<Nor8> Тормозит, факт. И это никак не фиксят.
<Escsun> самый не приятный факт что если открываешь какой то фильм то задержка пока включится звук около 3-4 сек ...
<Escsun> нажмешь паузу аналогично .
<Escsun> да и цп кушает тоже ...
<gim_> Да, тоже такое есть, только не 3-4 сек а 1-2
<Escsun> ну я примерно
<adskifbiz> пытался поставить 12-04 , записав на флешку - установщик ругается - не вижу СДРОМ
<Escsun> а ему еще надо сдром каменный век )
<Scrimmer> не помогло
<Escsun> Scrimmer, может в ядре нету модуля для твоей карты ?
<Escsun> вообще лучше собрать самому ядро )
<Escsun> я до сих пор на 3.0.3 ядре сижу под свое железо
<Escsun> зато знаю что на нем все железо работает которое тут стоит)
<Escsun> Scrimmer, раз 10-15 соберешь зато потом будешь знать что да как и почему)
<tagezi> всем привет
<Sumomo> привет
<UNIm95> вопрос а есть минимал-cd? для 12.04?
<tagezi> а нет инстал не катит?
<UNIm95> катит
<UNIm95> в локальных зеркалах не вижу
<UNIm95> а они вообще есть?
<tagezi> кстать, поговаривают что 12.04 официально вышла?
<Scrimmer> угумсь
<adskifbiz> Врут. Говорят, царь ненастоящий!
<UNIm95> tagezi вышла. официально
<tagezi> штранно.. а у меня обновлений как обычно.. (
<[Raiden]> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<UNIm95> черт не вижу ни минимал-сд, ни нетинсталла
<tagezi> и команда lsb_release -a так и показывает тоже самое
<[Raiden]> С лайва. Сча бекапчик будет пред устанвокой )
<[Raiden]> если интересно... с гф550 лайв работает только с номодесет
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: нетинсталлы планируют?
<[Raiden]> их вроде не отменяли
<UNIm95> [Raiden] так их невидно
<[Raiden]> с альтернейт имиджа можно ставиться по сети
<openvoid> уже жаловались на гф 550 на инглише
<UNIm95> так альтернэйт 600 мб. нет инст 60-200мб
<[Raiden]> есть неофиц имиджи miniiso
<[Raiden]> они меньше чем ты назвал
<Nor8>  openvoid: Вроде есть поддержка, правда только мобильная версия.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Сериал посмотрел?
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> 2 серия подверждает что практически ремейк рембы
<[Raiden]> появился куратор\учитель который видимо будет помогать ментам, но так что бы ученик выжил :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  2 серия подтверждает, так же как и подавляющее большинство программ основных каналов России, что мэнеджеров и директоров этих шараг пора катапультировать. :-D
<[Raiden]> ну , я так не думаю. Имеют право. Кина про героев войны хватает в общем-то. Я помню смотрел какие-то про ветеранов афгана и ваще всякие. Почему бы не быть и такому )
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Ну у них задача такая, мозги мякиной забивать, а вообще такое показывать стыдно, мягко говоря.
<[Raiden]> такой вот лайв и местный ирц клиент идущий с кедами в комплекте http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0426/h_1335465844_8013414_3faa2a0a61.png
<tagezi> а система с беты до релиза сама должна обновиться?
<Escsun> [Raiden], хороший клиент из коробки)
<[Raiden]> я не вижу в ремейках с местным колоритом какого-то криминала. Например я слышал китайцы хотели снять ремейк сериала побег
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Американская версия отстой полный, а уж римейки....
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А что за цвета такие дикие ? ))))
<[Raiden]> Ну, в детстве смотрелось. Первую кровь я видел раз 5 не меньше
<[Raiden]> и в кинотеатре и в видеосалонах по рублю с видаком и телевизором
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Ну ясно, тогда смотри "на здоровье". :-D
<[Raiden]> рыжая подсветка конечн ои меня впечатлила. Зато видно
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Да ты у нас оранжист )))
<tagezi> Scrimmer: ты чего с телефона и в метро катаешься? )
<[Raiden]> я вообще пользователь квирка. Где у меня своя тема. Но подозреваю  что и тут есть выбор.
<Scrimmer> tagezi: да блин, обновился до 12.04
<Scrimmer> звук лагает, как на вин7, когда дров нету на звуковуху
<tagezi> НУ ТАК ПОСТАВЬ )
<Scrimmer> постоянно ребуты делаю после каждой настройки
<Scrimmer> А ДЕ я их возьму !?
<tagezi> блин, сори за капс
<Scrimmer> не простим
<[Raiden]> дд конечно ужас, даже с bs=64m можно уснуть
<tagezi> найди как пакет называется и установи его )
<Scrimmer> как я найду ?)
<Scrimmer> я еще новичек в линухе
<[Raiden]> tagezi: как у тебя всё просто
<tagezi> и помоему что бы дрова заработали не нужно перезагружаться )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: с Юнити вообще проще )
<[Raiden]> угу, особенно когда речь про звук и дрова
<tagezi> Scrimmer: как видиокарта называется
<[Raiden]> о блин ,бекапнуло. Надо было только ругнуться.
<Scrimmer> geforce 8600
<Scrimmer> GT
<tagezi> это де видео
<tagezi> же*
<Scrimmer> а ты попросил?
<Scrimmer> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<[Raiden]> писаните мой ник
<tagezi> ты сказал что у тебя звук лагает а не видео )
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: 123
<Scrimmer> (21:52:29) tagezi: Scrimmer: как видиокарта называется
<[Raiden]> ок
<Scrimmer> сам попросил сказать видео карту
<tagezi> блин, офигеть..
<tagezi> сезон начался.. нормально.. я сегодня 2 чайные ложки в чашку с чавем положил )))
<tagezi> а потом меня спрашивают чо это я не люблю свою работу )
<Scrimmer> ;)
<Scrimmer> мне то как быть ?)
<tagezi> Scrimmer: звуковая конечно, со звуком же разбираться
<Scrimmer> tagezi: Realtek ALC662
<Scrimmer> rev1
<beerseller> С праздником!
<Scrimmer> что б тебя
<Tmin10> смотрите, что установщик обновления выдал
<Tmin10> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/45595836/%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA-2012-04-26%2022%3A39%3A46.png
<Scrimmer> мощно
<Tmin10> серваки их просели, а виновато моё соединение...
<Tmin10> p2p бы организовали в инсталяторе...
<beerseller> Tmin10, Можно попробывать не основное зеркало. А например зеркало из РБ
<Tmin10> эх, тока образ альтернативный начал качать)
<Tmin10> это где поменять можно?
<Tmin10> а, пофик, образ через 8 минут докачается, с него и обновлю
<Sergey_IT> О, ни одного с веба )
<Scrimmer> Сергей
<Scrimmer> выручай
<Scrimmer> Привет ;)
<Sergey_IT> чего сломал?
<andrex> голову...
<Scrimmer> пошутил, смешно
<Scrimmer> Sergey_IT: после обновления до 12.04 стал сильно тупить звук
<baronos> ну как, безболезненно прошел релиз убунту на сегодня?)
<Scrimmer> когда играет музыка постоянно пропадает звук и опять появляется
<Scrimmer> pulseaudio уже снес - не помогло
<Nor8> Scrimmer:  Перезапусти пульс или переустанови дистр
<Scrimmer> на бете 1 и 2 такое было тоже
<beerseller> Tmin10, Ну так в update-manager там есть "настройки"
<[Raiden]> пиши на форум с подробным описанием железа.
<Tmin10> а, ну да ладно, образ скачался уже
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer, я звук не слушаю
<tagezi> я пойду перезагружусь.. заодно посмотрю что сломал я )))
<Tmin10> ну чейчас я точно обновлюсь)
<BPOH> как прошить роутер dir 320 в винде есть программка прошиватель, в линуксе есть чтото похожее?
<Tmin10> а обновления из инета тянуть разрешать инсталятору офлайновому?
<Tmin10> или потом обновить?
<gim_> BPOH: В панели управления роутером нету разве такой функции?
<[Raiden]> если офлайн, то я думаю без разницы
<baronos> у меня тотем не работает как надо, так что в топку убунту с её дефолтным тотемом 3.0.1 без нормального youtube .
<BPOH> а разьве к ней всегда есть доступ?
<Nor8> [Raiden]:
<BPOH> gim_:
<Tmin10> BPOH: на асусах просто залифается файлик через веб интерфейс
<gim_> BPOH: да, адрес роутера введи
<gim_> в браузер, у меня например http://192.168.1.1/
<gim_> BPOH: и какой роутер вообще?
<BPOH> Tmin10:  ну еп)) у меня не асус а делинк дир 320
<Tmin10> ммм, инсталятор говорит, что 600 метров скачает, он ведь с диска их возьмёт?
<Tmin10> таак, он их качает, чтож это такой(
<BPOH> gim_: не хавает он ту прошивку через веб интерфейс да и допустим я пароль забыл и ресет не помагает или вообще прошивка заглючела
<Sumomo> Tmin10: если говорит что скачает значит из интернета
<BPOH> что под линукс нету какованибудь прошивателя?(
<Tmin10> блин, я же запретил в инет лезть((
<Tmin10> BPOH: на сайте производителя надо смотреть, наверное нет
<gim_> BPOH: ну тогда если производитель не предусмотрел что пользователь будет под линуксом то единственный вариант через винду это и сделать
<tagezi> раньше запрещали конфеты из вазочки таскать, теперь в инет лазить.. цивилизация дыижиться )
<Tmin10> хм, 1273 пакета он нашёл, остальные докачивает...
<BPOH> приходится держать винду ради этого долбаного прошивателя... хех)
<Tmin10> может вайн?
<BPOH> ошибку выдает
<Tmin10> нафик такое обновление сегодня, завтра попробую, может скорость хоть не мегабит будет
<Sumomo>  BPOH: может под вайн не все нужные пакеты поставил
<BPOH> ошибка у вина такая Cannot allocate socket
<andrex> BPOH: какой прошиватель у дир320  можно через вебку прощить
<BPOH> andrex: через вебку он прошивку асуса не кушает)
<artus> BPOH, у тя со зрением плохо?
<andrex> ресет зажми и провод и включи его, он должен в режим записи переключится, и там хоть от чего прошу шей
<artus> или тебя и на асусовском форубем забанили?
<artus> BPOH, и да, не поведаеш ли мне каким боком тут прощивание собсно роутера к убунте?
<BPOH> artus: существует ли прошиватель для роутера под убунту)))
<BPOH> artus: так был задан мой вопрос изначально
<artus> BPOH, угу, телнет, ссх, тебе мало?
<BPOH> artus: а поподробнее)
<artus> BPOH, wl500g.info иди читай
<BPOH> artus:  окей) спасибо
<Nor8> В 12.04 какая версия ФФ?
<andrex> BPOH: иди читай инструцию кроутеру, потому что я прошивал под асус WL500 без всяких прошивателей
<mortuary> пришел домой и хочу чтобы мне убунта предложилп обновиться, а она не просит)
<gim_> Я бы dd-wrt ставил да и всё, зачем эти асусовские
<BPOH> andrex: wl500 тыжж не длинк шил а вл500 это прошивка под асус
<BPOH> gim_: она LTE wimax поддерживает?
<artus> @voice BPOH
<beerseller> Nor8, 11
<Nor8> beerseller: Ок, а то 12 уже вышел, а здесь еще нет.
<BPOH> каюсь, каюсь... дурак! исправлюсь
<andrex> BPOH: не поверишь, дир 320 длинк, мтсовский ну типо мтсовский.
<BPOH> andrex:  я ничего не понял но в бан не хочу) ты в конце обязательно добавляй в убунту работает хорошо или криво )))))
<andrex> !pm | BPOH
<ubuntuhelp> BPOH: Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<andrex> BPOH: убунта тут вабще не причём
<tagezi> Scrimmer: тут?
<beerseller> Ну что. Самой удачной DE для моего asus X58C (видео sis mirage 3) стал gnome3-fallback
<andrex> BPOH: он шьётся или через себя или пиши скрипт для телнета, или ищи, но переключать роутер в режим прошивания или как там его всёравно придётся.
<BPOH> andrex: понял.
<BPOH> andrex: Спасибо
<ghabit> как поставить таймер на выключение убунту?
<ghabit> Через час например
<Escsun> банально просто sudo shutdown -h 60
<Escsun> вроде так)
<ghabit> 60 это минуты или секунды?
<ghabit> минуты
<ghabit> спасибо!
<Blanco_D> мне вот интересно, node.js и MongoDB включили в 12.04 или раньше уже была?
<Blanco_D> включили, в смысле, в репозиторий
<beerseller> Убрал overlay-scrollbar Он плохо работает с synaptic тачпадом :-(
<beerseller> На gtk3 приложениях
<himik> у нас нынче текущая 12.04 вроде?
<beerseller> himik, ну да
<Nor8> himik: Обновился ? ))
<beerseller> Наверное это первое обновление, которое прошло без косяков
<baronos> че то я тоже вожделел обновления :D
<zezic> Добрый день! Есть ли способ убрать в 12.04 боковой лёнчер оставив только кнопку для открытия dash которая была в 11.04?
<himik> Nor8: пока нет
<himik> на виртуалке кручу
<himik> но блин, 51 мег обновлений сразу после установки этот пипец
<beerseller> zezic, нет. Просто вруби автоскрытие панели, если мешает
<baronos> zezic: launcher скорее всего привязан к юнити намертво, и и сделать этого скорее всего нельзя, но проверить можно. но если такого рода хочешь то можно попробавать gnome-shell
<zezic> Оу. Ну ладно. Просто я хотел оставить только это dash-меню, а вместо лёнчера использовать docky. Но спасибо за объективные ответы!
<baronos> гном-шелл прям для тебя :D
<zezic> Ни разу не пробовал, видимо настало время =)
<beerseller> baronos, Если бы не видеокарта sis, то и на ноуте я бы использовал gnome-shell. А так gnome-fallback
<beerseller> В 12.04 он узабелен. Даже индикаторы запилили
<baronos> ну суть такая, есть топ панель с расширениями из сайта extensions.gnome.org и док который божно вынести, и кнопка Обзор вместо кнопки убунту типа даш меню
<baronos> beerseller: совсем так плохо? и открытые и закрытые дрова только фаллбэк крутят?
<zezic> baronos: а globalmenu можно запилить?
<beerseller> baronos, sis mirage 3 не имеют 3d
<beerseller> zezic, нет. можно извратится и найти расширение, конечно
<zezic> а, извиняюсь, уже нашёл
<baronos> zezic: как бы можно, но немного будет другое, как бы в стиле выпадающего меню. ну и кнопки закрытия для окон на панели. я не пробовал, так тчо не знаю как это сейчас на гш3,4 работает
<baronos> 100% уверенности не дам про глобал меню
<beerseller> zezic, вот мой gnome-shell на работе http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/7661554.png
<beerseller> baronos, на webupd8 был пост про global-menu
<baronos> beerseller: эхх, печалька, но вообще как бы гном-шелл на меса 3д уже и не требует он как бы и 2д поддерживает
<beerseller> baronos, llvmpipe не вытянет CPU Celeron D 1.2
<baronos> опппа
<baronos> погоди
<beerseller> baronos, Так что пока на Fallback
<beerseller> Пока ноут не куплю новый
<baronos> как я понял она тянет гном-шелл
<baronos> не вполную меру частые падения будут, но будет  :D
<beerseller> baronos, llvmpipe работает и на vesa но он использет CPU для рендеринга и шейдеров
<zezic> gnome shell мне что то не угодил, перекатился на fallback
<baronos> O_o
<zezic> а можно лёнчер в Unity вниз перенести?
 * baronos считает убунту такая убунту
<beerseller> zezic, Fallback или Unity?
<gim_> zezic: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=171694.0;topicseen
<zezic> baronos: я сейчас перекатился на Fallback, но если в Unity можно перенести панельку вниз...
<beerseller> baronos, llvmpipe это заслуга mesa
<gim_> Незнаю правда как это в 12.04 работает
<beerseller> zezic, нет
<zezic> beerseller: а в топике говорят что можно
<baronos> вот сижу на дебиан7 и гном3 работает идеально, и дрова открытые работает еще лучше.
<beerseller> gim_, Т.е. Адаптировали по unity 5.10?
<beerseller> baronos, Ну что поделать, если видео подкачало на этом стареньком ноуте
<zezic> хотя, ну нафиг..
<zezic> Ладно, спасибо всем.
<beerseller> zezic, Всякие AWN или Cairo-dock никто не отменял
<beerseller> Кстати fallback работает у меня быстрее xfce O_O
<zezic> beerseller, думаю в fallback мне нормально
<Nor8>  beerseller: Так фэлбэк совсем простой
<beerseller> Nor8, В смысле?
<Nor8>  beerseller: В прямом, без обвес и на новом движке.
<beerseller> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0427/h_1335471956_9210330_b81589c073.png
<beerseller> Вот.
<Nor8> И?
<beerseller> в 11.10 индикаторы не пахали
<baronos> их там не было просто :)
<beerseller> baronos, ну да, под новый api не было
<baronos> я вот на ф17 еще не проверял, и на дебиан не проверил. Погляжу либо это каноникал пачти, как они уже туеву-тучу патчей в г3 ПО запихали, вообщем позже скажу :D
<beerseller> baronos, Я с GS скрин как раз на F17 делал
<baronos> значит гном лепил это
<beerseller> baronos, А вот индикаторы есть только в ubuntu
<baronos> но иксчат то, ну прошлый век, ну, ну это некрофилия :D
<beerseller> baronos, А что лучше?
<Scrimmer> сраная звуковая (
<baronos> я бы предпочел эмпати, но посоветую лучше пиджин. но на крайний случай вичат. (хотя я сейчас на вичат :D)
<gim_> Scrimmer: Так и не нашёл решение проблемы?
<WEB3000> подскажите литературу по Linux(так чтобы разобраться что такое терминал, что такое пакеты как их компилировать, как их собирать), так же применительно к ubuntu
<Scrimmer> нет, х64 попробовал - нифига
<artus> WEB3000, шапку канала читай
<umren> web3000 с озона
<umren> ?
<baronos> !noob | WEB3000
<ubuntuhelp> WEB3000: сначала читаем http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/ , потом листаем http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?board=67.0 , потом пользуемся поиском по форуму.
<umren> да ну, лучше книжку запилить
<umren> основы там лучше передадутся
<gim_> Про терминал очень хорошо тут объяснены основы - http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BC%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B0%D0%BB
<WEB3000> baronos вот ты профессионал так и подскажи
<umren> WEB3000 эту заимей, для начала пойдет :) http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/3285836/
<Scrimmer> gim_: посижу 1 день пока на винде, если ниче дельного не будет - переберусь на 11.10 :(
<baronos> !terminal | WEB3000
<ubuntuhelp> WEB3000: командная строка является очень мощным инструментом. Гид: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%B7%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BC%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B0 а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<himik> WEB3000: Linux от новичка к профессионалу
<Scrimmer> или куплю звуковуху новую
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer, а какая у тебя?
<baronos> !build | WEB3000
<ubuntuhelp> WEB3000: Как компилировать? Инфа сдесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/programs_installation и на анг. тут https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware ps: !compile
<Scrimmer> Sergey_IT: встроенная Realtek ALC662
<artus> baronos, в приват ему кидай, через >
<Scrimmer> классный тут бот однако
<umren> WEB3000 вот свежее издание http://goo.gl/iqbk2 рекомендую, все по основам и немного дальше :)
<WEB3000> отлично спасибо а то я книг вижу много но незнаю что выбрать
<beerseller> Ну всё. Надо идти спать. На работу завтра :-(
<umren> WEB3000: эта одна из лучших из переведенных на русский
<alex_newbie> всем привет! господа, выручайте!
<alex_newbie> установил ubuntu 12.04 - видит только диск с
<alex_newbie> а надо, чтобы видела еще Д и Е
<rekcuFniarB> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<umren> !ntfs-3g > alex_newbie
<ubuntuhelp> alex_newbie, please see my private message
 * andrex при виде текста диск с д итд вподает в ступр
<blackcat> xD
<rekcuFniarB> А что, в файловом менеджере нельзя быстренько примонтировать диск?
<alex_newbie> вроде как нет
<alex_newbie> ребят, а это может быть связано с тем, что ставил из под винды?
<alex_newbie> через wubi
<artus> мдяяя
<alex_newbie> artus, может?)
<artus> вот как поставиш убунту, тогда и заходи, а вуби  - это садомазахизм
<artus> :)
<alex_newbie> я просто почему спросил - в свое время 10.04 ставил нормально, по-человечески... разделы было видно)
<alex_newbie> сейчас же такая котовасия происходтит
<artus> вуби отродясь по человечески небыла
<alex_newbie> имею в виду, что не через вуби ставил в тот раз и все было очень здорово
<alex_newbie> разделы было видно
<alex_newbie> я ссылки нашел, вроде как в папке tmp, но доступ к ним закрыт
<VEvgeniyV> e
<VEvgeniyV> Привет всем, поздравляю с 12.04...
<VEvgeniyV> Обновлялся кто?
<gim_> VEvgeniyV: лучше подождать когда пофиксят все баги и прочие проблемы, пусть другие на них натыкаются))
<VEvgeniyV> Идея верная, но я уже... Так что, нашел пока 2 бага... первый сертификат один кривой... второе HUD Alt хватает где надо и не надо....
<VEvgeniyV> Так что HUD отключил... А вот что с сертификатом делать я еще не выяснил....
<VEvgeniyV> Да и GETDEB неясно куда ушел....
<VEvgeniyV> Знает кто что с ним?
<Alagos> Добрый вечер. Подскажите, есть такие, кто обновлялся с 11.10 до 12.04. Полёт нормальный или по старинке сносить и заново накатывать новый дистрибутив?
<VEvgeniyV> да не стоит вроде...
<gim_> Alagos: второе надёжней
<VEvgeniyV> у меня он еще PPA всякими был патчен
<Alagos> Не то что надежнее - то понятно
<VEvgeniyV> и то живет
<VEvgeniyV> А смысл сносить?
<Alagos> sudo update-manager -d?
<Alagos> Просто думаю обновлять сегодня или переустановить позже :)
<VEvgeniyV> он от 11.10 не сильно по пакетам отличается
<Alagos> 12.04 быстрее работает или не очень?
<VEvgeniyV> да по мне оба нормально
<VEvgeniyV> из того что заметил, панелька слена не выпрыгивает сразу
<umren> так же работает
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, быстрее
<VEvgeniyV> *слева
<Offoffoff> sudo hdparm -y /dev/sda
<umren> я не заметил каких то ускорений
<umren> да и так все быстро работало
<umren> где нужна скорость конкретно?
<umren> oO
<Sergey_IT> VEvgeniyV, специально сделали чтобы специально надавить влево надо
<VEvgeniyV> знаю...
<VEvgeniyV> я там чувствительность повысил, нормально стало
<Sergey_IT> umren, у тебя машинка видимо быстрая
<VEvgeniyV> а то, мышь двигать замучаешься
<umren> да не особо, по текущим меркам
<umren> средненькая
<Sergey_IT> umren, у меня старенькие поэтому чувствуется
<Alagos> Так как прально обновлять? :)
<gridis> do-release-upgrade
<Alagos> gridis: спасибо
<gridis> :)
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, ду бекап, перед этим )
<Alagos> Sergey_IT: спасибо за совет. Делает автоматом и кидает на ubuntu one
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, а я рядом ставлю и потихоньку все переношу
<Alagos> Sergey_IT: это не кажется вам немного параноидально? :)
<Alagos> Хотя, видимо у вас просто много важных настроек и данных
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, у меня рядом старая и новая лтс стоят. При проблемах в новой, есть старая работающая
<gridis> git в помощь с настройками....
<gridis> все конфиги туда заноняются
<gridis> и все всегда работает
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, у меня скрипт самописный это делает, где это надо
<gridis> при этом не забываем бак создавать
<Alagos> Я вот не понимаю, где почитать о том как правильно обновлять систему с одной версии на другую?
<Alagos> И почему автоматом не предложило обновится до 12.04?
<gridis> а у тебя какая?
<gridis> версия
<Alagos> 11.10
<Alagos> Ну так команда что ты давал, откуда она? :) Как ты ее узнал?
<gridis> это из обновления серверов
<gridis> в графическом интерфейсе все проще
<gridis> справа вверху, где вырубить систему, есть проверка обновлений
<gridis> проверяешь и он скажет что можно поставить 12.04
<Alagos> Ты не поверишь... Обновления отсутствуют :)
<gridis> :)
<VEvgeniyV> Видно что народ что-то делал, и что не допилил... Особенно это в PPA заметно...
<gridis> проверь файлик /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, в источниках обновления видимо отключено
<gridis> какие исходники у тебя беруться?
<gridis> может ты давно сидишь на dev
<gridis> и просто каждый раз тестовую версию обновлял
<gridis> у меня с выходом 12.04 4 пакета обновилось
<gridis> потому что я на dev сидел уже
<Sergey_IT> а у меня 50Мбайт
<Alagos> Сейчас проверю
<Alagos> Нет, я сидел на стабильной версии
<Alagos> и lsb_release показывает что у меня 11.10
<gridis> хм....
<gridis> apt-get update
<gridis> apt-get upgrade
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, проверил что у тебя в софтваре сорсез указано насчет обновлений
<Sergey_IT> ?
<Alagos> Сейчас смотрю
<Alagos> http://slexy.org/view/s20m1X1J5Q
<gridis> может на украинское зеркало еще не выложили?
<Alagos> Хм... А на каком уже точно есть?
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, не то ). В софтваре центре, меню софтваре сорсез или в синаптике - репозитарии. И там страница - апдейт, на ней - как обновлять
<umren> Alagos mirror.yandex.ru
<umren> скачай поставь
<umren> с неЛТС на ЛТС версию я бы не стал через менеджер обновляться)
<gridis> а в чем разница?
<gridis> тут как правило ветки пакетов
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, http://itmages.ru/image/preview/498476/5793279e  - последний пункт
<gridis> как только идет обновление дистра, то скачиваются все новые ветки пакетов с новыми изменениями
<Alagos> А что будет если я обновлюсь через update-manager -d
<umren> расскажешь потом
<gridis> ))) если будешь онлайн
<umren> да, если мы тебя еще увидим)
<Alagos> Sergey_IT: Ну так он у меня там так и стоит. Я даже пробовал выставить "для любой новой версии"
<Alagos> Не ну серьёзно :) Что это делает? :)
<gridis> man update-manager
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, Check if upgrading to the latest devel release is possible
<gridis> все, мы всем умрем
<Alagos> )))
<Alagos> --dist-upgrade есть. Ща попробую :)
<gridis> это по другому работает
<Sergey_IT> с богом, мы считали тебя настоящим линуксоидом )
<gridis> )))
<Alagos> Есть даже опция -c для проверки новых верси
<Alagos> й
<gridis> dist-upgrade в рамках 1 дистра меняет ветки пакетов, если это возможно
<Alagos> О! Появился вариант для апгрейда
<gridis> грубо говоря дает возможность перейти с 2.6.х ядра на 3.х ядро
<gridis> какой?
<Alagos> 12.04 лтс :)
<gridis> блин, мне уже самому интересно стало, что у тебя там за настройки такие)))
<Alagos> Та я сам в шоке...
<gridis> do-realise-upgrade не заработал?
<Alagos> Мне везёт ламать неламаемое )
<Alagos> я не пробовал, это не интересно :)
<gridis> аааа)))) нух.... если так... то да....
<Sergey_IT> да ставь уже, потом разберешься )
<gridis> не мешай ему
<gridis> она процессом наслаждается
<Alagos> Просто do-upgrede не показывало до чего я буду обновляться :)
<gridis> ща система на*нется, будет дальше наслаждаться
<gridis> 13.04
<artus> @kban gridis 3600 отдыхай, ты слишком возбужден
<Sergey_IT> следующая 17.04
<Alagos> )))
<Alagos> Злые тролли :)
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, давай работай )
<XuMuK> ку всем)
<XuMuK> кто поставил новую убунту на ноут? у вас винтилятыр не работает постоянно при нормальной температуре? о_О
#ubuntu-ru 2012-04-27
<dim3dro1> Доброе время суток. Кто-то сталкивался с кириллическими логинами?
<YaYa> Щас же везде утф-8
<dim3dro1> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=189457.0
<rapidsp> хм... вроде релиз, а тут обновы пришли... и даже ядро...
<useall> حكووووووووووووم هات دخان ياشرموط
<IlyaLevin> Всем доброе утро)
<nicloay> здоров :)
<IlyaLevin> надо чтобы админы на канале сменили тему
<IlyaLevin> поправили текущую версию
<IlyaLevin> 12.04 ЛТС вышла)
<IlyaLevin> кстати, по ней проблемка есть.
<nicloay> у меня чет pptp клиенты при доступе в локальную сеть маскарадят ip (
<Pastuh> Доброе :)
<blackcat> по ней дофигища проблем есть... ;)
<IlyaLevin> я пока столкнулся только с тем, что она .desktop из .local/share/applications не подхватывает почему-то
<IlyaLevin> ну и панелька unity боковая если настроить автоскрытие перестает появляться при подводе мышки к краю
<IlyaLevin> но я вчера копался с ней только час
<nicloay> народ гляньте пожалуйста на мою таблицу nat в iptables http://paste.org.ru/?x7tpip   сеть для pptp клиентво 192.168.13.0/24 и все равно при конекте с  них адрес переписывается на 192.168.1.1
<IlyaLevin> ну так у тебя коннект идет через роутер, судя по всему
<IlyaLevin> может он оттуда адрес и  берет?
<stasdizzi> всем привет, после некорректного отключения, отвалился загрузочный диск, пишет mount: mounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxxx-xxxx-xxxx on /root failed: Stable NFS file handle
<stasdizzi> как полечить?
<nicloay> блин.. забыл роутинг переписать.. точно.
<beerseller> Утро. Как обновление?
<IlyaLevin> есть проблемки
<IlyaLevin> вот наткнулся на еще одну - rake не работает с ssl почему-то
<IlyaLevin> т.е. ставлю gem ручками, все ок, пытаюсь сделать то же самое с помощью bundle install - ошибка на первом же геме
<mortuary> доброе
<XuMuK> stasdizzi: а чего ет у тебя nfs на руте стоит? о_О
* artus changed the topic of #ubuntu-ru to: Ubuntu Russian - Official IRC channel | Прочтите правила: http://goo.gl/ef85w | Скачать:http://goo.gl/EVdTg | Текущая версия: 12.04 | Бот-помощник: !help | FAQ: http://goo.gl/xFjsu | Перед тем, как задать вопрос - прочтите http://goo.gl/MQjd9 | Для текстов более 4-х строк - http://paste.pro
<XuMuK> artus: здарова) поставил уже чтоль?)
<artus> XuMuK, неа, так, в виртуалку накатил, ужаснулся и закрыл :D
<XuMuK> artus: чего ж там такого ужасного то? о_О
<XuMuK> по мне так няшка))
<artus> юнитя
<gxoptg> а у меня до сих пор обновления качаются :( канал 60 МБит, скорость загрузки 200 кБит с
<XuMuK> gxoptg: поставь сервер main
<artus> gxoptg, хе, а все почему, а потому что обновки с фиговых серверов в несколько потоков тянуть надо :D
<artus> а уж количество оных ограничиваетцо только совестью
<gxoptg> artus: по крайней мере вы не можете не согласиться, что в 12.04 она гораздо лучше, чем в 11.04
<gxoptg> artus, XuMuk: каким образом это сделать?
<XuMuK> только я не понял кто "она"? о_О
<gxoptg> юнити
<artus> gxoptg, мм, как бы так сказать без выражений то , мне что ужас без бантика, что с бантиком, ужас он и есть ужс :)
<gxoptg> :) мда. вы думаете, удастся распараллелить поток в менеджере обновлений? я ж не диск качаю
<artus> gxoptg, далехко)
<gxoptg> ??
<artus> gxoptg, в гугл с запросом apt-fast
<artus> скриптик, в котором аптгет завернут на aria
<gxoptg> менеджер обновлений качает через apt-get??
<brestows> ну что все обновились ?
<gxoptg> я думал, у него нативная загрузка
<artus> ну да, левая ненужная прослойка
<XuMuK> gxoptg: http://itmages.ru/image/view/498605/aee5be0b
<artus> gxoptg, да какая там нативная , костыль же )
<gxoptg> ок, сейчас попытаюсь
<artus> XuMuK, чегой, на гш ушоль?
<XuMuK> artus: ога)
<XuMuK> brestows: видать не все
<artus> XuMuK, осталось их теперяче слегка попилить ))
<gxoptg> brestows: я еще качаю :(
<brestows> ну что вы такие не расторопные :)
<brestows> я вот выкачал вчера kubuntu замечательный релиз :)
<XuMuK> fuuuu
<gxoptg> brestows: это же вы дисками качаете и торрентами. а мы через менеджер обновлений
<IlyaLevin> народ, есть кто гитом пользуется, можете подсказать, как из репа обновления накатить?
<brestows> IlyaLevin: git pull или git fetch
<IlyaLevin> спасибо, а то я запамятовал
<IlyaLevin> теперь бы еще найти где он конфиги глобальные пишет)
<IlyaLevin> вот что значит один раз настроил и забыл)
<brestows> IlyaLevin: что конкретно надо ?
<IlyaLevin> надо перенести конфиги гита (имя пользователя, почта, редактор) с одной машины на другую
<brestows> так там вроде скрытый каталог есть
<brestows> в нем и будут конфии
<gxoptg> ребят, а как HUD? не глючит? работает?) а на приложениях без глобального меню? (LibreOffice etc) а на приложениях без меню?
<XuMuK> а чо ему не работать то?
<gxoptg> да прост интересно. кстати, скорость не выросла :(
<brestows> gxoptg: не знаю, не юзаю я кде юзаю
<gxoptg> сори, случайно вышел. если мне что-то написали, повторите еще раз плиз
<IlyaLevin> нашел, спасибо
<mortuary> подскажите, если я на бете сижу то мне нужно тоже как то обновляться до полноценного релиза?
<IlyaLevin> осталось разобраться почему панелька юнити так хреново реагирует на мышь
<brestows> IlyaLevin: ибо это Unity
<brestows> mortuary: обновления сами должно подтянуться
<artus> gxoptg, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qK_Kl5qetck и никаких юнитей не надо :)
<IlyaLevin> brestows: я понял твою позицию, но мне интересно можно ли это поправить
<brestows> что значит хреново реагирует ?*
<mortuary> brestows, выглядит как обычный апдейт? или предложит прям обновить дистрибутив?
<baronos> гыы
<brestows> mortuary: если стоит бета 12,04 то как обычный update я даже уверен что у тебя уже нет и упоминания что бета
<gxoptg> artus, да ты крут
<mortuary> brestows, а как это проверить?
<gxoptg> artus: ну вообще на самом деле я хотел перейти на гш, но с установкой над юнити есть баги. поэтому хоче попробовать на fedora
<Gakonis> интересно, можно ли обновиться с версии 10,04 до 12
<Gakonis> 04?
<baronos> не, с лтс на льс не обновляется
<baronos> лтс*
<mortuary> Gakonis, можно - вот недавно мануал на эту тему видел
<artus> gxoptg, оно ток попервах мне непривычным показалось, а так как основные баги уже давно пофиксили, то вопросы монут только в мелочах каких то появлятцо, а вообще я его как 2-3 недели тому настроил так и не трогаю, вообще :D
<gxoptg> Gakonis: да, можно
<artus> но втроеная писалка видео таки сказка
<mortuary> Gakonis, http://omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/ubuntu-10-04-12-04-upgrade-how-well-does-it-go/
<artus> *с
<baronos> artus: ну дак ты еще немного на другом дситре, на котором она и работает как в сказке ;)
<baronos> дистре*
<brestows> mortuary: да просто посмотри  в пункте о Ubuntu есть там бета или нет
<artus> baronos, ну в бубунту 3.4.1 уже приехал, думаю там он вроде как должен таки быть более мение
<brestows> если нет то не парься
<brestows> все утебя обновлено
<mortuary> brestows, вроде LTS пишет
<brestows> ну и все отлично
<brestows> даже если сейчас и бета то в течении сл недели придут полностью все обновления
<brestows> так что все будет ОК
<mortuary> ну вот сегодня пачка обновлений прилетела
<IlyaLevin> так, проблема с реакцией решилась просто сбросом поведения в дефолт и переключением настройки исчезновения
<XuMuK> дайте ктонить .bashrc, а то я свой убил тока что))
<XuMuK> artus: всё ты виноват))
<artus> XuMuK, оно тебе надо? zsh же ))
<XuMuK> artus: уговорил)
<gxoptg> XuMuK: а чем, собственно, artus виноват?
<artus> gxoptg, дык я не против совсем )
<gxoptg> быть виноватым??
<artus> угу, мне всеравно пофигу :D
<XuMuK> gxoptg: а ты хочишь порамсить по этому поваду?)
<XuMuK> artus: чо то я добавил репу этого аптфаста, а оно не апдейтицо...
<gxoptg> XuMuK: не, спасибо
<XuMuK> baronos: ку) гномощель няшка)
<gxoptg> кст, banshee мне больше нравился чем ритмбокс. и интерфейс, и привычка. если б еще не вис...
<gxoptg> а так ритмбокс упал четко на середине песни
<artus> XuMuK, иди бекапы ищи, а вообще дропбокс тебе зачем ? нет чтоб туды ныкать конфиги
<gxoptg> XuMuK: вокруг меня становится всё больше и больше людей, говорящих "няшка", "няшный" и т.п. боюсь, скоро сам так начну :(
<artus> XuMuK, какой нафиг репа? там скриптик на перле кажись на пол сотни строчек всего
<XuMuK> artus: а при чем тут бэкапы то?) ошибку выдает на той репе
<XuMuK> artus: так а откуда оно ставицо то? правильно! из репы
<nicloay> чет туплю забыл как /etc/skel и т.п. юзать XuMuK как воркэрануд создай нового юзера и от туда возьми
<artus> XuMuK, https://github.com/ilikenwf/apt-fast
<nicloay> блин - во ступил :) ... XuMuK cp /etc/skel/.bashrc ~
<artus> о, оно даж не на перле а на sh
<artus> вот жеш разленились, чтоб стянуть 1н текстовичек репы подключають
<artus> baronos, кстать, http://code.google.com/p/youtube-upload/ для полного счастья к писалке видео
<artus> brestows, завернуть все в кучу и на хоткей заливку , с попапом адреса
<artus> baronos,
<artus> промахнулсо :)
<gxoptg> блин, а скорость всё падает и падает :(ъ
<brestows> artus: ты про что ?
<XuMuK> блин, скорее бы вернуцо в Россию, де есть нормальный инет!!
<nicloay> XuMuK:  а ты где ?
<nicloay> а..вижу.. не знал что в франции фиговый нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в россии нет нормального инету. в россии есть дорогой
<nicloay> JohnDoe_71Rus: зря так думаешь
<beerseller> JohnDoe_71Rus, В беларуси просто нет нормального интернета. У нас ненормальный и дорогой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> nicloay: замкадом тоже есть жизнь
<brestows> JohnDoe_71Rus: ты в беларуси не был :)
<nicloay> в росиянии нормальный интернет - даже тот что через транстелеком не сравнится с тем говном которое у меня дома
<artus> XuMuK, http://www.speedtest.net/result/1918205056.png нефиг в росии ловить)
<gxoptg> nicloay: я думаю вы не пользовались интернетом через самого худшего мобильного оператора украины через телефон Sony Ericsson W200i который на Ubuntu каждые 15 минут уходил в режим передачи данных :((
<stasdizzi> XuMuK: nfs под рутом, не знаю, может из за того, что я через vnc подключаюсь?
<nicloay> и  кстать еще и дешевый я сейчас 80 баксов в месяц за нестабильный 10 мб.с. плачу
<gridis> привет всем
<nicloay> gxoptg: а ты не пользовался стархабом 3г, с пингами по 30 минут
<artus> nicloay, Oo
<gxoptg> gridis: welcome
<artus> nicloay, ~30$ гигабитку иметь можно
<nicloay> artus: вот и я про то.
<artus> nicloay, потолок что у меня был на 3g по пингам - 180к :D
<gridis> Кто нибудь сталкивался с настройкой icinga + nconf?
<nicloay> artus: ты выйграл - у меня стабильно под 25к подлазит, причем у меня 3 разных провайдера -и у всех такие косяки.. в дождь дак вобще ахтунг
<artus> nicloay, я потом просто антену смонстрячил для модема и 120 пинг при скорости +2 мегабита :)
<nicloay> artus: я уже представил - как я захожу в банк с рюкзаком и портативной антенной, скромно поднимаюсь на крышу небоскреба - сбрасываю провод, делаю дырку в в стекле и скромно подключаюсь =)
<nicloay> facepalm =)
<artus> nicloay, ммм, на 2100 частоты биквадрат гдето 9 на 18 см
<XuMuK> artus: тада в испании ты б ващще на себя руки наложил)) гг
<artus> nicloay, делается на коленке даже
<artus> XuMuK, эть у меня итаак просел чегото аплоад, обычно 94/85
<XuMuK> nicloay: ага, тут я, спс)
<artus> nicloay, а провода, от окна и до модема всегото надо :)
<artus> nicloay, учитывая что чем ниче частота, тем шире покрытие , вобщем сделать не проблема, было бы желание, а профит всяко будет
<nicloay> легче на работу болт ложить и ссылатся на неработающий нет )ъ
<Pastuh> artus: посмотрел видео.... круто-круто-круто... :)
<XuMuK> artus: ну мне и 20 туда/сюда за глоза хватает)
<XuMuK> чо за видео? о_О
<Pastuh> высоко вверху было :))
<beerseller> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/04/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
 * Pastuh парам-пам-памкает...:D
<Pastuh> народ... такой вопрос... я серверную убунту на нетбук поставил... там вебка есть... в можно как нить транслировать с неё  картинку?
<gridis> X перебросить что ли, это имешь ввиду?
<Infra_3600> посоветуйте пингалку гуишную под линукс
<gxoptg> ребят, оцените, плиз, как вам текущий дизайн help.ubuntu.ru и такой: http://itmag.es/3SgaB
<Infra_3600> супер, гуманный ага
<Infra_3600> :-)
<gxoptg> Infra_3600: это сарказм?
<Pastuh> gxoptg: мне нра ;)
<Infra_3600> gxoptg, почему же? я про стиль и дизайн в целом. не режет глаз, ок. можно постить
<Pastuh> gridis: там иксов нет
<Pastuh> gridis: хочу к себе в админку вывод картинки с вебки сделать
<Infra_3600> гм. в man oping написано что-то про ncurses, а запустил -- консоль консолью, где тут ncurses не пойму
<gridis> с веб камеры? ))
<Pastuh> gridis: да ))
<Pastuh> gridis: я туплю? :(
<gridis> )) а ноут у подруги в комнате стоит?
<gridis> ладно, шутка
<Infra_3600> тфу, надо было noping запустить для ncurses. вопрос снят
<Pastuh> gridis: не, у меня :)))
<Pastuh> gridis: но и за ней (пока в командировке) присмотреть хочу :))
<gridis> ищи в сторону приложений для камер наблюдения или видео захвата, не стакивался, подсказать точно не смогу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Pastuh: vlc умеет транслировать
<artus> вай вай вай, приложения для наблюдения , захвата , менкодер аль ffmpeg вам чем уже не угодил? да хоть тот же vlc
<Pastuh> JohnDoe_71Rus:  ща читать пойду... сенкс :)
<artus> даже стримить в интернеты будет не напрягаясь
<Pastuh> JohnDoe_71Rus: а апач не получилось открыть ни на 80 ни на 8080
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на другой вешать
<Pastuh> JohnDoe_71Rus: так и сделал... повесил на 8088
<Pastuh> :)
<Pastuh> и как по маслу :))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати, а iptables там не блочит порт?
<Pastuh> неа
<artus> Pastuh, а я те говорил
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну, значит надо на роутет прошивку что бы не тянул одеяло (порты) на себя
<artus> сразу надо было на 880 кой нить вешать :D
<Pastuh> JohnDoe_71Rus: artus: я склоняюсь к тому, что это морда роутера малину портит :(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> или гасить морду. тоже вроде как можно
<Pastuh> JohnDoe_71Rus: artus: а её невозможно перебросить на другой порт :(
<Pastuh> JohnDoe_71Rus: artus: или я совсем дурак и не нашел как...:(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на некоторых девайсах ее можно отключить. и админить по telnet
<Pastuh> JohnDoe_71Rus: у меня не тот вариант :(
<Pastuh> JohnDoe_71Rus: на большинстве её можно и на другие порты перебросить а у меня нИзяяяя блин :(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Pastuh: почему не твой? в настройках нельзя отключить web управление? по идее тогда порты должны освободится
<Pastuh> JohnDoe_71Rus: artus:у меня вот ещё вопрос зреет... домен когда привинчивать к ипу буду... порт как мне прописать?
<Pastuh> JohnDoe_71Rus: низя
<Pastuh> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну, или я совсем дурак и не нашел этой возможности...
<Pastuh> :(
<fresh_fm> hf
<black> have fun? :)
<fresh_fm> люди что на торенте такая маленькая скорость?
<NoOova> пропали кнопку разворачивания окон =(
<NoOova> в buttons_layout все ок
<fresh_fm> качаю релиз убунты  в торенте написано что народу 500 челов((( а скорость 1кб
<NoOova> :minimize,maximize,close
<fresh_fm> о_0
<umren> fresh_fm купи интернет
<fresh_fm> я просто не знаю как он работает... вот щас релиз качают 2500 человек. а скорость 1кб
<black> и кроме убунты ничего не качается?
<fresh_fm> или лучше обновить версию 11.10 до версии 12.04?
<fresh_fm> кроме убунты все качаеться
<black> я не о том. параллельных загрузок не идет?
<fresh_fm> это как?
<black> блин
<black> одновременно
<fresh_fm> не не идет
<fresh_fm> я через встроеную программу в линуксе качаю.
<fresh_fm> уже сутки качаю со скоростью 1кб. что не так?
<fresh_fm> пишет что осталось месяц((((качать
<black> я бы давно забил и качал бы iso напрямую без торрентов :)
<fresh_fm> это как?
<fresh_fm> там нет иссо еще
<black> глупости
<fresh_fm> на офиц. сайте кроме торента нет не чо. еще не добавили
<black> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<black> всё вполне есть.
<beerseller> Ну беларусское зеркало вроде свободное от наплыва народа
<black> я не знаю, о каком таком офиц.сайте речь. но на ubuntu.com всё ещё вчера стало доступно.
<black> давно скачал, поставил, щаслив :)
<beerseller>  201K/s  ост 59m 4s
<beerseller> http://ftp.byfly.by/pub/ubuntu-releases/12.04/
<fresh_fm> блин..... и как мне быть? я торент стянул уже 110мб.
<fresh_fm> и скоростьь не ахти(((
<black> это не уже, это всего-навсего.
<beerseller> black, это точно :-)
<nicloay> msg sharikoff здоров ты тут ?
<black> слэш забыл ;)
<nicloay> и не говори :)
<beerseller> fresh_fm, А сколько уже тянешь?
<nicloay> постарел.. песок уже сыпится :)
<black> [12:17:02] <fresh_fm> пишет что остало
<black> тьфу, не то скопипастил
<black> [12:16:39] <fresh_fm> уже сутки качаю
<beerseller> Ндя
<fresh_fm> 28 часов качаю
<Pastuh> juj
<fresh_fm> скачал 100 мб
<Pastuh> ого
<Pastuh> О_о
<beerseller> fresh_fm, Так попробуй по моей ссылке скачать просто iso
<black> 60Кб/мин., у меня в 2000м диалап быстрее бегал :)
<fresh_fm> http://ftp.byfly.by/pub/ubuntu-releases/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso по этой? а как же быть с торентом? нельзя закачки объеденить?
<gridis> нельзя
<black> можно
<beerseller> неа
<fresh_fm> ???
<black> если будешь качать с другого торрент-источника
<black> но если просто iso по ссылке - фиг
<gridis> прямую ссылку с торрентом не обьеденишь
<fresh_fm> хреновая программа трансмисион(((
<black> программа здесь решительно ни при чем
<beerseller> Я вон просто завёл wget -c и уже 60 метров слил
<black> это один из лучших клиентов в своем классе
<gridis> не знаю что у вас там фигово качается, но я сейчас сливаю на скорости 300 мегабит
<fresh_fm> тоесть так ?   wget  http://ftp.byfly.by/pub/ubuntu-releases/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<beerseller> цпуе -с
<beerseller> wget -c
<SergeyIT> ку
<fresh_fm> pfxtv -c&
<beerseller> Чтобы если обрыв, то продолжило
<fresh_fm> зачем -с?
<gridis> ку
<SergeyIT> только сейчас заметил, ФФ заменили в релизный день на 12 версию
<black> но опять же, торрент так не докачать
<artus> fresh_fm, aria2c --split=30 --min-split-size=1M --max-connection-per-server=5 http://ftp.byfly.by/pub/ubuntu-releases/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<fresh_fm> так вроде как команда    -с  это запуск программы какой либо?
<gxoptg> круто. через апдейт менеджер осталось 30 минут. уже 2.5 часа качаю. при 60 МБитном соединении
<black> gridis: 300мбит/c? не ошибка в цифрах, нет? :)
<gridis> я только что пока вы писали скачал 4 исошника через торрент
<gridis> нет
<black> лол
<beerseller> fresh_fm, У wget это продолжение загрузки
<gridis> стою на раздае
<black> кстати 32-бит alternate не поставилсо
<black> какого-то пакета не хватало в iso
<fresh_fm> aria2c --split=30 --min-split-size=1M --max-connection-per-server=5 http://ftp.byfly.by/pub/ubuntu-releases/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso   это что??????
<gxoptg> уже 15
<artus> fresh_fm, это то что рвет вгет по всем параметрам
<gxoptg> скорость выросла аж до 300 кбит с
<fresh_fm> так мне в консоли как набрать лучше?
<gridis> это тому кто спрашивал про скорость http://www.speedtest.net/result/1915614001.png
<beerseller> Перед использованием aria2c её надо поставить :-)
<fresh_fm> wget&      или   aria2c --split=30 --min-split-size=1M --max-connection-per-server=5
<beerseller> Выбирай сам, это просто разные менеджеры загрузок
<artus> fresh_fm, ария тянет в несколько потоков, вот и думай кто у тебя по максимуму забьет канал
<fresh_fm> ваще запутался((
<beerseller> Чем обычно файлы качаешь?
<gridis> отвечу за него, браузером
<fresh_fm> браузером мазилой
<artus> :D
<gridis> ща помогу
<beerseller> Так и iso можешь ей качать :-D
<artus> fresh_fm, ну так не ной потом если у тебя установка не проканает )) если браузером )
<black> fresh_fm: wget есть в системе из коробки, вполне себе вариант. если интересует более мощный даунлоадер aria2c, то сначала sudo apt-get install aria2
<artus> beerseller, ога, акак же , особенно инсталяхи убунт браузером
<fresh_fm> могу но могут быть проблеммы со скоростью
<artus> если не лень по 10ть раз перекачивать
<black> да уж. учитывая что 100Мб качалось более суток....
<black> как раз за неделю можно образ утянуть ;)
<artus> fresh_fm, http://hastebin.com/ruqufemuve.hs  а если сделать алиасы в тот же bashrc , то вообще как то сказка становится)
<beerseller> Наш сервер слоупок, кстати. Обновляется только раз ночью.
<artus> да и в отличии от вгета ария на непрямом линке на файл сохраняет его с адекватным именем, а не как вгет аля 2398sdfh398fh
<fresh_fm> кроче качаю вот это щас...   что потом? aria2
<gxoptg> соцопрос: 1. вы знаете, кто такой Josh Woodward? слушаете его?
<gxoptg> 2. вы юзаете HUD?
<black> fresh_fm: отскролли чат на 10 мин. назад. тебе там готовую команду дали :)
<fresh_fm> а если комп выключиться? что все заново качать?
<beerseller> На белрусском УГнете я уже скачал 180 метров исошки
<black> УГнете? :)
<artus> fresh_fm, нет, докачивает
<beerseller> fresh_fm, Оно докачивает же
<beerseller> Просто комманду перезапусти и всё
<artus> http://hastebin.com/safixadobe.hs <--- яросным фанатам вгета маст хев как говорится
<fresh_fm> вот эту? aria2c --split=30 --min-split-size=1M --max-connection-per-server=5
<artus> ложить в корень хомяка
<beerseller> fresh_fm, Ну и ссылку на образ не забыть
<black> fresh_fm: да, только полностью, а то путь к ISO потерял
<artus> fresh_fm, sudo apt-get install aria2c && aria2c --split=30 --min-split-size=1M --max-connection-per-server=5  http://ftp.byfly.by/pub/ubuntu-releases/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<black> * install aria2
<artus> копипастой в терминал и курить
<beerseller> artus, Перед курить пусть Y нажмёт
<beerseller> :-)
<artus> нужно было форсировать))
<artus> но мне лень читать хелп к аптгету и репостить
 * SergeyIT решил тоже скачать
<fresh_fm> ребят можно объяснить по русски и по нубовски?)))
<black> fresh_fm: да куда уж более
<artus> ясно, комуто надо букварь подарить
<fresh_fm> без вского курева
<beerseller> fresh_fm, Ты aria2 уже поставил?
<fresh_fm> да поставил
<beerseller> Заходи в терминал и копипасти строку
<artus> fresh_fm, я тебе дал набор букв, который надо тупо скопипастить в терминал, ввести пас , если не стоит ария жамкнуть y и топать курить, чего уж подробнее то?
<beerseller> aria2c --split=30 --min-split-size=1M --max-connection-per-server=5  http://ftp.byfly.by/pub/ubuntu-releases/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<beerseller> Уже 100 раз её в чат вбрасываем :-/
<artus> fresh_fm, на будушее если скопируеш в башрц по ссылке на хастебин то что я показал из своего zshrc , то просто на любую закачку aria zzz , и оно будет тянуть у тебя на всю шириру канала
<fresh_fm> 2012-04-27 19:41:17.633996 ERROR - CUID#11 - Download aborted. URI=http://ftp.byfly.by/pub/ubuntu-releases/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<black> я думаю это слишком сложно :)
<fresh_fm> Exception: [AbstractCommand.cc:303] errorCode=29 URI=http://ftp.byfly.by/pub/ubuntu-releases/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<artus> кстати, прямой линк с летитбита с его ограничением в 60 килобайт тихо топает лесом, ибо ария в 10ть потоков аж со свистом тянет на столько на сколько способен вытянуть
<fresh_fm>   -> [HttpSkipResponseCommand.cc:219] errorCode=29 Ошибочный статус ответа. Статус=503
<fresh_fm>  *** Download Progress Summary as of Fri Apr 27 19:42:08 2012 ***
<beerseller> Лей через wget
<artus> http://itmages.ru/image/view/498725/69f17475
<artus> не знаю чего у вас за проблемы )
 * SergeyIT покурить не успел, скачалось
<beerseller> Хм.
<gridis> http://files.gridis.ru/files/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<gridis> и по аналогии кроме альтернативного
<beerseller> А wget просто закачивает
<beerseller> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0427/h_1335516340_3545384_bef55ac40f.png
<black> кстати кто-нибудь ставил 32-бит alternate? а то интересно, одному ли мне так не повезло :)
<beerseller> Сейчяас поставлю aria и проверю :-)
<SergeyIT> странно, и мд5 нормальная
<beerseller> artus, Ограничение просто там на макс сессий
<artus> угу, 3
<artus> на скрине у меня видно в колько потоков тянет
<artus> но вгет у меня 2.2 потолок тянет, а ария 3.4 , так что :)
<beerseller> Тогда просто пусть поставит 3 вместо 6. Чтобы не боятся этой ошибки :-)
<fresh_fm> ???
<fresh_fm> 3?
<artus> beerseller, а они пофиг, всеравно тянет)) просто тебе показывает что то-то и то-то сброшено, но счетчик то тикает ))
<beerseller> fresh_fm, Или не обращай внимаание на опшибку эту или просто уменьш число одновременных соединений
<fresh_fm> вгет   .. не то пальто.!   как например если выключю комп или перебой будет, и что патом заново?
<black> если ты ставил флаг -c, он будет докачивать.
<beerseller> fresh_fm, Ария же льёт? Так что жди
<fresh_fm> хм.... заработало!
<fresh_fm>  не чо не делал само завелось ареа
<beerseller> fresh_fm, С какой скоростью льёт?
<artus> beerseller, fresh_fm http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iDx8PlJEfY&feature=youtu.be
<artus> так что на ошибки плевать )
<fresh_fm> 8кб
<gxoptg> ну наконец-то пошла установка. всем пока и мне удачи
<black> я стесняюсь спросить, какой максимум скорости тебе доступен?
<beerseller> Диалап и то быстрее
<fresh_fm> блин
<beerseller> Вот я через 5 мин пойду в ресторан обедать. Приду и уже всё скачает
<beerseller> Потом дома с iso сварганю liveфлеху
<fresh_fm> вопрос?  после перезагрузки компа либо обрыв связи .   мне надо тупо ввести aria2c --split=30 --min-split-size=1M --max-connection-per-server=5 http://ftp.byfly.by/pub/ubuntu-releases/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso   чтобы началось качать с тогго места.  я так понимаю?
<beerseller> да
<black> и находись при этом в том же каталоге
<black> по-моему оно по умолчанию в текущий качает
<fresh_fm> а терминалом мне пользоваться нельзя теперь?ъ
<fresh_fm> а где каталог?
<beerseller> fresh_fm, Да открой другую вкладку и работай
<black> где, где, в pwd :0
<fresh_fm> мда....    я не  проФи в убунту  и пвд мне не чо не говорит
<black> но набрать-то в консоли ты это можешь?
<fresh_fm> все нашел ...  в домашнюю папку качает
 * Pastuh знает, что всех уже изрядно задолбал... но...
<Pastuh> Кто мне скажет как мне на монитор сервера поставить вывод скажем статистики подключений к серверу?
<black> задолбала меня F10 своим вызовом меню...
<Kyshtynbai> Йадро пришло в обновлениях...
<fresh_fm> но почему то в образе ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso. aria2      как мне потом убрать aria2  хвост?
<Pastuh> с учетом того, что клава запустить это нужно из консоли (клава на том нетбуке не пашет)
<black> уже вроде отовсюду поубирал - и в компизе, и в свойствах терминала...
<black> fresh_fm: докачается и само уберется.
<brestows> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=lLr_V4x31Ns
<Pastuh> brestows: баян... но от этого не стал менее противней :(
<black> мерзость.
<fresh_fm> black^ спаибо
<brestows> Pastuh: ну это да:) суши есть в китае опастно для жизни:)
<fresh_fm> спасибо за поддержку и помощь
<black> fresh_fm: фигня делов, заходи почаще ;)
<Pastuh> brestows: :) такие везде опасно :)))
<fresh_fm> ребят что то я не то сделал в убунте))
<fresh_fm> я подключил при установке диски "с" и "д"   не к медиа каталогу а на прямую тоесть щас они рядом с папкой рут
<fresh_fm> и как бы все работает норм... тока вот они на рабочем столе не отображаються
<brestows> fresh_fm: c чего им отображаться, ты же их примонтировал
<fresh_fm> тоесть /windows     /fAt    а нужно сделать   /media/windows    и    /media/fat      как мне быть?
<brestows> через fstab
<brestows> проще наверно просто линки сделать на эти каталоги и забить
<fresh_fm> это каак правильно путь прописать в линках?
<Pastuh> как примонтированы
<fresh_fm> все понял... ща попробую
<fresh_fm> а создовать линок в папке медиа ? так понимаю...
<Pastuh> зачем?
<Pastuh> на рабочем столе?
<Pastuh> или для тебя принципиально видеть их в медиа?
<fresh_fm> да нет в принципе
<Pastuh> ну вот
<black> кстати как я в unity создам линк на рабочем столе?
<Pastuh> ты себе знаешь, а остальным и знать то не стоит ;)
<black> хотя проверил, тупо симлинк в "Рабочий стол" работает как надо :)
<fresh_fm> вопрос:  если я снесу, ну или слетит убунту. как все на место возвратить ? программы и прочее пакеты... и т.д.      можно ли сделать чтобы резервное копирование это все капировало на диск ntfs и какие папки важные ? вроде как/var/apt/  или еще что то ?
<fresh_fm> я хочу 11 сне сти и поставтиь релиз 12.04
<Pastuh> может просто апгрейд?
<Pastuh> по поводу линков вот http://tuksik.ru/unity-launcher-editor/
<Pastuh> дист-апгрейд
<fresh_fm> 20:18:49)    ???
<black> Pastuh: нужная штука, спасиб ;)
<SergeyIT> fresh_fm, на нтфс только паковать, копировать нельзя
<fresh_fm> не.... виндовс лучше
<fresh_fm> наверно
<fresh_fm> с чего ты взял?
<SergeyIT> кто?
<fresh_fm> а как же 3g-ntfs ???
<SergeyIT> на нтфс нет атрибутов файлов
<Resager> я очнь многое пишу на нтфс-диски (в ниху меня порядка 2.5 TB) и с винды все читается
<Resager> вон вы о чем >_<
<black> Resager: ну пока это тупо файло (видео, музыка и тд), то проблем нет.
<Resager> угу... для мультимедиа и держу
<Resager> ПОдскажите, можно ли перенести пакеты и конфиги установленного софта с убунты на линупс минт?
<SergeyIT> Resager, это у минтян спросить надо, что они там поменяли
<black> я бы даже не пытался.
<Resager> да мне что-то не хочется на 12.04 переходить, а в 11.10 лаги уже достают
<Resager> *баги
<SergeyIT> не боись, переходи
<black> отдельные конфиги - какой-нибудь файлзиллы или хчата перенесутся без проблем, скорее всего. но в целом это очень сильно "at your own risk"
<Resager> ну... это да(
<black> Resager: переходить с 11.10 не страшно. вот с 10.04 - это звездец :)))
<SergeyIT>  black, а зачем рисковать? Я рядом ставлю )
<Resager> я переходил с 8.04 на 10.10)) правда с перерывом в год на венду) но теперь точно не вернусь к мелкомягким
<Pastuh> Resager: 12 у меня не лагает...
<Pastuh> и бетка до вчера не лагала...
<Resager> SergeyIT: я тоже рядом всегда ставил (ещё с виндов начинал) итого у меня 4 венды, 2 линухи и 1 хакинтошь... незачем =\
<black> SergeyIT: вот и я пока рядом поставил. теперь не знаю что делать с 10.04 :)
<NoOova> постоянно вылазит "обнаружена ощибка в системной программе"
<NoOova> что делать?
<Resager> Pastuh: не лагает? Так сколько ты её юзаешь))))
<black> вообще серьезно подумываю вернуться обратно на 10.04. текущий релиз мне решительно не нравится.
<SergeyIT> black, я оставляю на всякий случай. А вот 8.04 стираю )
<Pastuh> Resager: не, не то чтоб всё гладко... но по сравнению с 10 юнити существенно стабильней стала
<black> хотя не теряю надежды "довести до ума"...
<Resager> black: аналогично
<Resager> Я вообще любитель старого и стабильного...
<black> Resager: это называется debian way :D
<Resager> black: я знаю)
<Pastuh> Resager: дебиан?
<Pastuh> ))
 * beerseller наелся и доволен
<Resager> но не хочу я туда) там все больше настраивтаь)
<Resager> *дольше
<Pastuh> )))
<Resager> если бы я не был таким ленивым, я бы поставил и настроил себе генту под все свои требования
<black> не скажи. я убунту еще со вчера настраиваю и еще до вторника буду, видимо :) если раньше не надоест ;)
<black> одна долбаная f10 чего стоит
<Resager> black: ну это да. Но есть 2 критерия 1) доведение до "юзабельного" режима 2) Количество гугления / скачивания нового
<black> именно. я не против того и другого, в принципе. но должна ж быть мера :)
<Resager> А вообще один чувак, который поставил себе Слаку, с помощью одного гентушника. А теперь сидя в винде говорит что убунта жирная)))
<Resager> С одной стороны таки есть "функционал домохозяек". Но это далеко не венда и тем более если хочешь нечто большее. типа проги пописать. сервачок поднять, сенсоры и т.д. уже никак не для домохозяек настройка репозиториев и устранение проблем зависим
<Resager> ост ей пакетов
<black> у нас корпоративная политика запрещала всё кроме видны на всём кроме серверов. я у начальства добился исключения, грохнул венду к чертям. поставил убунту лтс и щаслив
<black> я к чему... на убунту в нынешнем виде я бы менять не стал.
<Resager> угу
<fresh_fm> е мае
<fresh_fm> мне обговления пришли в менеджере на 7гигов. как это понимать?
<fresh_fm> о_0
<SergeyIT> посмотри что пришло и пойми
<fresh_fm> обновления
<fresh_fm> там все по англиски . не понять
<SergeyIT> да ну!
<fresh_fm> не ахти сделали
 * Pastuh пошел кушать
<fresh_fm> и что мне это все ставить?
<fresh_fm> хотьбы пояясняли что ставить
<fresh_fm> все вперемешку.. и не понять где и что . в прошлый раз я обновился . что пришлось сносить убунту(
<SergeyIT> при таком объеме лучше заново поставить
<fresh_fm> да и баг почемуто в менеджере..    отмечаю галочкой 3 обновления . нажимаю обновить.   а он мне все обновы запускает тоесть 7гб.
<fresh_fm> о_0
<umren> fresh_fm я вчреа 12.04 ставил, никаких обнов на 7 гигов нету там
<SergeyIT> fresh_fm, что ты там отмечаешь, когда дистр поменялся?
<fresh_fm> я про 11.10 говорю
<fresh_fm> я еще 12 не скачал
<umren> ты там через 3 версии обновляешься?
<fresh_fm> 12 выпустили и стали такие проблемы (прямой намек на установку 12))
<SergeyIT> так у тебя видимо такая помойка, что 7 гигов требуется
<fresh_fm> с оф. сайта качал dvd диск . весом 1.5 гига
<himik> вот скажите мне чо за хрень а. Делается бэкап через grsync и бл ноут всеравно уходит в спячку. ;%" прихожу домой в надежде что всё ок, а "№;"№
<fresh_fm> вот еще нашел:  запускаю лайв диск с убунтой 11.10 все норм все проги есть..  установил убунту, проги половина пропали! что такое?
<fresh_fm> программа gparted пропала
<SergeyIT> о, на моем старом ати видео х1300 вроде нормально работает
<fresh_fm> как теперь с лайв диска все пакеты установить?
<NoOova> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22723736/27042012177.mp4
<NoOova> народ как такое загуглить?
<NoOova> это у меня на монике в гном шеле
<IlyaLevin> народ, вопрос
<IlyaLevin> меня заклинило - GTK+ подходит для установки оформления в Unity или нет?
<SergeyIT> повтори
<NoOova> SergeyIT: можешь глянуть?
<NoOova> я даже не знаю что это...
<SergeyIT> NoOova, на первый взгляд похоже на проблемы с железом
<SergeyIT> а когда появилось?
 * SergeyIT первый раз СД  с дистром запорол, не заметил что скорость записи максимальная (
<fresh_fm> проще с флешки
<fresh_fm> и оптимально
<fresh_fm> у меня 5 флешек)  с виндой хр с 7 с вистой и убунтой
<black> я вчера дважды переписывал флешку, пока не понял что проблема в самом iso :)
<NoOova> SergeyIT: оно в гном шелле только наблюдается
<NoOova> в гном классике все хорошо
<NoOova> видяха geforce 9600GT
<NoOova> дрова проприентарные оследние
<fresh_fm> флешкка та понятно. а вот как мне пакеты установить с диска убунту 11.10
<black> тут вопрос не "как" а "на кой" :)
<adskifbiz> вставишь диск - сама найдет и предложит установить
<SergeyIT> а причем здесь диск 11.10?
<SergeyIT> NoOova, значит дрова
<adskifbiz> а где теперь нормальную консоль искать в 12,04?
<fresh_fm> а при том что  запускаю лайв диск с убунтой 11.10 все норм все проги есть..  установил убунту, проги половина пропали! что такое?
<black> а чем gnome-terminal не нравится?
<SergeyIT> NoOova, или в шеле что-то... юзай юнити и не мучайся
<fresh_fm> puty
<adskifbiz> так вот она теперь как называется!
<fresh_fm> !puty
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='puty'
<black> гм. оно, по-моему, еще в самых первых версиях Gnome так называлось :)
<SergeyIT> adskifbiz, alt+ctrl+F2
<adskifbiz> SergeyIT, нееее... у мну зависло все при попытке выйти оттеда ((((
<black> а ты не пробовал ctrl-alt-F7 для отвисания? :)
<adskifbiz> вот при стрл-альт-ф7 и зависло все
<black> гм. мило.
<fresh_fm> у меня в 11версии 5 терминалов ,зачем спрашиваеться о_0 )))
<adskifbiz> только обратно в F1 reboot помогло
<black> хотя я в 12.04 и не таких глюков успел насмотреться :)
<SergeyIT> что то таких не видел
<black> подозреваю видео-дровишки шалят
<adskifbiz> а чо коньков теперь не будет?
<SergeyIT> adskifbiz, от тебя зависит
<adskifbiz> увы, не помогло.. в консоли бегает что-то а на столе нету
<max4men> приветствую господа
<black> вообще в репах его нету, насколько я могу судить
<black> но это не означает что совсем-совсем нельзя поставить
<NoOova> бред блин =*
<NoOova> =(
<NoOova> я даже не знаю куда копать
<max4men> такая ситуация, в настройках интерфейса прописаны 2 dns сервера
<SergeyIT> adskifbiz, http://itmages.ru/image/view/498823/ac6b3e2d
<max4men> при определении имен убунта обращается к первому из них, если он недоступен то ко второму
<max4men> а если имени первый не знает, то пишет не знаю я такой адрес
<max4men> можно ли как сделвть чтобы если в первом имя не нашлось, то запрос шел второму dns
<max4men> а потом уже отлуп давала
<max4men> или нельзя?
<Onkeltem> Привет
<max4men> ни у кого мыслей нет???
<Onkeltem> У меня странные проблемы со звуком вдруг начались - музыка ВКонтакте проигрывается быстрее, скачками. Перезапустил браузер - тоже самое. В чем дело?
<Onkeltem> max4men: настрой свой dns, там это должно быть можно сделать
<Onkeltem> max4men: или поменяй их местами, чтобы сначала резолвил тот, который знает имена, котороый не знает второй
<Onkeltem> max4men: djbdns - это если захочешь свой поднять
<max4men> Onkeltem: а итог? второй знает те который не знает первый, все равно придется что то думать
<Onkeltem> max4men: как так может быть, что второй знает то, что не знает первый? Первый должен же всё знать, разве нет?
<baronos> Onkeltem: это флеш чудит, у меня бывает иногда натьюбе ускоряется звук и ивидео
<Onkeltem> baronos: может быть. Перезапустил Альсу, стало всё гуд
<Onkeltem> baronos: ой сорри
<Onkeltem> baronos: пульс перезапустил
<Onkeltem> max4men: я так полагаю, ситуация такая: есть dns с доп зоной (для локалки например), а есть - обычный dns. Так?
<baronos> Onkeltem: а еще был замечен баг, но всего один раз, вообщем звук хрипит и вообще какой то странный исаженный, открываю меню Активитиес и звук становится нормальный
<max4men> Onkeltem: нет, первый прова dns второй для локалки
<max4men> Onkeltem: да, верно
<Onkeltem> max4men: второй только одну зону держит?
<max4men> нет, но его не хочется лишний раз грузить
<Onkeltem> max4men: короче, тот, кто держит эту доп зону, должен в качестве forwarder иметь обычный dns
<Onkeltem> и его ставишь первым, в любом случае
<Onkeltem> ну а если не хочешь грузить - ну ой
<max4men> Onkeltem: это и сделано так
<Onkeltem> max4men: понятно. В общем сорри, не знаю я как dns client настраивать так, чтобы он получив ответ, вдруг должен ан него положиь и что-то дальше искать
<max4men> Onkeltem: хотелось бы как то разделить запросы, думал возможно это сделать или нет
<max4men> Onkeltem: dns client не использую, все ручками прописано
<m_kobernyk> всем привет. пытаюсь установить ubuntu 12.04, но при попытке загрузить с диска, запустить инсталяцию или проверить диск на повреждения, - тоесть при выходе за пределы первого меню, - отказывает монитор. у меня ноутбук, Acer 5336
<Onkeltem> max4men: ну можно покурить маны резолвера, /etc/nssswitch.conf может посмотреть... не зна
<Onkeltem> max4men: самое верное - настроить djbdns
<Onkeltem> max4men:  это оч хорошая штука, но день ты точно потратишь :)
<max4men> Onkeltem: ок, покурю маны.
<max4men> Onkeltem: а он локальный или типа бинда?
<Onkeltem> max4men: ну, у меня и бинд локально крутится :)
<Onkeltem> max4men: крутился  точнее, сейчас его заменил набор тулзов djbdns.
<max4men> Onkeltem: хех :) ладно, пасиб) пошел в гуг ))))
<Onkeltem> max4men: удачи!
<max4men> *гугл))
<Onkeltem> я вот настроил на локале dnscache и tinydns - серверы из комплекта djbdns - оч меня радуют
<Onkeltem> ~$ dig google.com
<Onkeltem> ;; Query time: 0 msec
<Onkeltem> ;; SERVER: 127.0.0.1#53(127.0.0.1)
<max4men> )))
<m_kobernyk> мне может кто-то что-то посоветовать?
<max4men> m_kobernyk: скачай диск с текстовой установкой
<andrex> m_kobernyk: чё прям вабще ничего не кажет?
<m_kobernyk> max4men: даже при запуск из диска не работает монитор, так что не думаю, что это решит проблему. как он называется?
<max4men> alternate-i386.iso
<andrex> m_kobernyk: nomodeset попробуй в параметрах загрузки воткнуть
<m_kobernyk> andrex: на PrtSc квакает, тоесть система загружается. за долю секунды перед выключением также появляется изображение. по ходу - черный экран
<m_kobernyk> andrex: спасибо, сейчас попробую
<Onkeltem> ▁ ▂ ▃ ▄ ▅ ▆ ▇ █  EXIT  █ ▇ ▆ ▅ ▄ ▃ ▂ ▁ - wow куль
<fresh_fm> ааа!востановление_файлов
<fresh_fm> !востановление_файлов
<fresh_fm> !recovery
<ubuntuhelp> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<fresh_fm>  !recover
<ubuntuhelp> Инструменты для восстановления данных перечислены на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery . Восстановить удалённые файлы на !ext3 почти невозможно, но существуют методы, которые могут сработать в некоторых случаях.
<ubuntuhelp> См. http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html и http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<fresh_fm>  !recover fat32
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='recover fat32'
<black> отрекаверить фат может только формат... :)
<fresh_fm> кто знает. есть ли в убунту прога востановления ранееудаленных файлов с fat32 надо востановить 50гб
<SergeyIT> 50Гб на фат, оригинально
<fresh_fm> я по незнайке снес fat32 раздел((( там фотки программы и т.д.  и поставил убунту. чо терь делать?   сектора еще не затер
<andrex> fresh_fm: http://takeworld.blogspot.com/2008/03/ntfs-fat.html читай про prototec
<andrex> а вобще есть унформат досовский тормозной, и undelete тоже досовский а под убунту я фатами не пользуюсь уже давненько)
<fresh_fm> мне просто скажите . реально востановить или нет? и если можно программку на убунту. которая все сделает
<andrex> реально, пока не записывал туда)
<andrex> ссыль выше
<black> а если поставил убунту вместо того раздела - то да, записывал
<black> хотя шанс есть
<andrex> какойто процент файлов уже умер это точно
<fresh_fm> прикол в том что у меня есть архив с программой акроник директор- и она удалена. мне вот тока ее востановить. а уже ею я все востановлю
<fresh_fm> так что за прога в убунту для востановления?
<fresh_fm> все репы перерыл не нашел(((
<artus> fresh_fm, мм, а нафига тебе архив , если тебе всего то и надо что переписать ключик собсно с документов о покупке оной софтины
<max4men> fresh_fm: photorec
<fresh_fm> мне ее надо востановить. чтобы я потом зашел с виндовс и ею же востановил все файлы разом!
<andrex> fresh_fm: она не врепах читать надо http://www.cgsecurity.org/
<fresh_fm> что то я набераю sudo apt get install photorec   не чо не происходит пишет что не правильно
<max4men> fresh_fm: тебе же ответили что в репах его нет
<fresh_fm> что то я туплю сегодня
<fresh_fm> ты знаешь старина...))) я по англиски читать не умею))
<fresh_fm> ссылку выше
<artus> дык это ж твои проблемы )
<fresh_fm> блин
<artus> у тебя и по русски не всегда получаетцо :)
<max4men> artus: зачет :)))))
<andrex> гугл трансит и переводи страницу, что больше то сказать))
<black> да-да, оно напереводит... ещё повезёт, если удастся общий смысл уловить...
<black> хотя на безрыбье...
<fresh_fm> ясно, короче.  сношу эту гребаную убунту.
<andrex> fresh_fm: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Download
 * andrex решил пожилеть бедолагу
<fresh_fm> спасибо канечно но фри версия мне не подайдет
<fresh_fm> она максимум вытянет 2 метра
<andrex> ну это опять твои проблемы) покупай если хочешь
<artus> fresh_fm, а че те пойдет? береш кридитку, топаеш на оффсайт разрабов и покупаеш мегапро версию
<fresh_fm> так у меня та прога весит 100мб.
<artus> какая та ? чеснокупленая?
<fresh_fm> да
<fresh_fm> acronic director
<artus> ии , тянеш с оффсайта, вводиш ключик и пользуешся
<fresh_fm> в том то и дело, что сам ключик в архиве и прога там же. а архив удален
<artus> аха, и купленый на рутрекере, дада
<fresh_fm> яйцо в утке, а утка на елке
<black> ключик в архиве? лол
<black> никому не рассказывайте, уважаемый...
<artus> fresh_fm, тя сразу как особохитрого сказачника забанить? аль поглумитцо? ))
<fresh_fm> ))
<max4men> ))
<fresh_fm> я купил диск короче. на диске эта прога и ключ, я перенес все на комп и заархивировал,  после чего архив удалился
<artus> fresh_fm, а диск самоуничтожился
<fresh_fm> его надо востановить. вопрос понятен?
<fresh_fm> диск закоцаный в царапинах и дисковод его не хотит\
<andrex> купил диск за 100 р у странных личностей на котором ключ к проге)
<artus> fresh_fm, скажу по простому, аргументируй как твои извращения касаютцо убунты, вопрос понятен?
<fresh_fm> лицез. диск за 600р
<artus> fresh_fm, ойли, при том что стоит акронис больше штуки
<artus> а точнее 1 015,00 Руб :)
<fresh_fm> больше штуки на него идут приблуды. т.е. дополнения такие как  : прога для выбора до 100 операц.систем при запуске компа и т.д.
<artus> fresh_fm, и да, ключик на диске если че а не внутри
<artus> fresh_fm, штуку стоит лицензия , а не приблуды
<fresh_fm> е мае, я ключ в текстовый документ записал и вместе с прогой в архив закинул
<artus> fresh_fm, а оригинал сьел? ))
<fresh_fm> что ты димагогию разводишь? я один вопрос задал
<artus> fresh_fm, я тебе тоже задал вопрос
<artus> fresh_fm, скажу по простому, аргументируй как твои извращения касаютцо убунты, вопрос понятен?
<fresh_fm> есть ли прога для убунту вост ановления файлов или нет
<artus> fresh_fm, есть какая то , погугли, здесь не справочная )
<fresh_fm> и как ее ввести в терминале чтобы закачать
<black> тебе ее давали. трижды. ты проигнорировал.
<fresh_fm> а что тут?
<artus> !q1 | fresh_fm
<ubuntuhelp> fresh_fm: Прежде чем задать вопрос спроси себя 1. Ты искал на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru? 2. Ты искал в google.com? Если ответ "Да" , то спрашивай
<black> [15:25:46] <andrex> fresh_fm: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Download - пусть будет четвёртый ;)
<artus> а судя по тому что ты даже ответ который тебе дают не в состоянии прочесть ... то о чем вообще может быть разговор
<fresh_fm> этож скока часов  я должен потратить чтобы найти прогу? тебе самому не смешно.
<fresh_fm> гугль потом форум и т.д.
<umren> заходишь в убунту софтвейр центр
 * black head-desked
<artus> fresh_fm, сутки, месяц, год, это твои проблемы , если ты не умееш искать и анализировать информацию
<umren> набираешь recovery
<umren> открываешь первую ссылку
<umren> profit
<fresh_fm> с моей скоростью инета мне проще тут спросить
<artus> umren, только толку от тех рековеров в софтварцентре, в попытке востановить грохнутое с нтфс раздела
<fresh_fm> открываю первую ссылку)))) и покупаю ее за 700руб?))
<artus> fresh_fm, ну а ты чего хотел )
<andrex> там или образ можно взять загрузочный помоему или в исходниках или в бинарниках
<andrex> для разных осей
<artus> andrex, тестдиск в репах есть, толлько вот ему надо  fs чинить, или файло востанавливать? ))
<fresh_fm> мне файлы на фат32  востановить надо
<fresh_fm> тоесть с фат32
<andrex> файло востановить а там с тест диском идёт PhotoRec
<black> за последние 40 минут что идет обсуждение на эту тему, можно было это 5-6 раз проделать.
<andrex> который вотанавливает накладывая пополной на фс
<andrex> простите)
<artus> andrex, Она восстанавливает большинство основных форматов изображений, включая JPEG, а также аудиофайлы, включая MP3, документы таких форматов как Microsoft Office, PDF, и HTML, и форматы архивов, включая ZIP, чую нифига у него не выйдет:)
<andrex> да он ещё записал туда полсе формата, его попытки сужаются к минимуму
<umren> fresh_fm фат32 в 2012 году?
<black> еще и 50 гигов данных, ага.
<black> ладно там еще флешки, но это.... o_O
<fresh_fm> вчера скачал рековери на винду запустил ее она 50 минут искала. в итоге нашла 2 файла которые в корзине..
<pakirava> если файл лежал на рабочем диске и был удален давно - большая вероятность, что уже не восстановить.
<SergeyIT> если не умеешь на чужих ошибках учиться, учишься на своих
<black> как я понимаю, файлы не были удалены давно - они были убиты в процессе форматирования в ext2/3/4 и установки туда убунты
<fresh_fm> http://www.cgsecurity.org/testdisk-6.14-WIP.linux26.tar.bz2   это что такой за формат?
<black> можешь считать это линух-аналогом ZIP'а :)
<fresh_fm> скачать скачал. а вот как его запустить... проблемма\
<Sumomo>  fresh_fm: архив
<black> tar yxf файл.tar.bz2
<black> и оно распакуется.
<SergeyIT> fresh_fm, распаковать, прочитать внутри описание
<fresh_fm> а как запустить его через make потом make install
<black> нет. там уже всё статически скомпилено, по идее - только запустить
<black> во всяком случае когда я пару лет назад юзал testdisk для восстановления таблицы разделов, было так.
<SergeyIT>  fresh_fm, а лучше начать жизнь с чистого листа
<fresh_fm> ввожу: dir  нахожу архив далее: cd/home/загрузки/папка распакованая с архивом. далее ./configure далее: make далее make install    не чегго не выходит
<andrex> fresh_fm: ты точно читать не умеешь или не хочишь, ридми или что там есть прочти
<fresh_fm> все вижу. у меня просто слова запаздывают в пингвине
 * Pastuh теперь сытый и сонный...
<fresh_fm> не поддерживает tar.bz2(((
<fresh_fm> !tar.bz2
<ubuntuhelp> tar (англ. tape archive) — формат битового потока или файла архива, а также название традиционной для Unix программы для работы с такими архивами. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tar https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<fresh_fm> !tar.bz2 штыефдд
<fresh_fm> tar.bz2!tar.bz2 install
<black> sudo apt-get install bzip2
<black> должно разрулить
<Sumomo> fresh_fm:  bzip2 должен стоять уже
<fresh_fm> tank you
<black> сам ты танк :))
<fresh_fm> да чтот половина программ не установилось с диска в том числе и gparted
<black> gparted не является штатной частью.
<fresh_fm> а во оно что
<black> в лайв-сессию он входит по иным причинам
<black> так-с. пока суть да дело, минт втянулся :)
<fresh_fm> у
<fresh_fm> установил архиватор что ты выше кинул. все ровно не открывает пишет Во время чтения архива произошла ошибка
<andrex> битый архив
<fresh_fm> тока что скачал
<fresh_fm> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Download
<andrex> в папке с архивом wget -c ссыль
<fresh_fm> хм
<fresh_fm> не проходит
<fresh_fm> !tar.bz2 install
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='tar.bz2 install'
<andrex> чёт странно у тебя всё архивы не открываются которые без шаманизма должны работать вгет не работает
<pakirava> по-ходу, квест такой зачетный...
<andrex> руки-крюки называется
<pakirava> fresh_fm: а скажи-ка нам $ uname -a
<andrex> не проходит)
<fresh_fm> может F5VL 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<sharikoff> о боже
<sharikoff> опять этот хостинг
<pakirava> кто знает, что такое F5VL ?
<fresh_fm> это мой ноут
<fresh_fm> марка
<pakirava> fresh_fm: ubuntu 11.10 ?
<fresh_fm> да
<sharikoff> чо там случилось то?
<fresh_fm> позавчера поставил еще не обновлялся
<pakirava> fresh_fm: в Nautilus'е (типа проводник) ПКМ на testdisk.tar.bz2 и там должен быть пункт "распаковать сюда"
<fresh_fm> а где он есть этот наутилус?
<baronos> nautilus
<pakirava> Меню Переход -> Домашняя папка
<fresh_fm> tar: Unexpected EOF in archive
<fresh_fm> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<pakirava> значит, битый архив
<fresh_fm> не работает
<sharikoff> архив битый
<fresh_fm> на виндовс открывает
<sharikoff> ты с фтп качаешь?
<sharikoff> вклюси в клиенте binary mode
<fresh_fm> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Download
<sharikoff> wget -c ссылка
<pakirava> fresh_fm: скажи сразу, что внутри архива - есть ли там *.deb файл
<andrex> sharikoff: не работает у него))
<sharikoff> pakirava: угадай если заканчивается на тар гз
<fresh_fm> нет
<pakirava> не бейте: забыл.
<sharikoff> подозреваю исходники
<fresh_fm> дрянь скачал
<andrex> 21:15:05      andrex | в папке с архивом wget -c ссыль | ответ 21:15:24    fresh_fm | не проходит
<sharikoff> andrex: подозреваю /lib/hands.so
<fresh_fm> !tar.bz2
<ubuntuhelp> tar (англ. tape archive) — формат битового потока или файла архива, а также название традиционной для Unix программы для работы с такими архивами. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tar https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<sharikoff> fresh_fm: чо ты хочешь обнаружить в поиске то?
<sharikoff> как открыть архив?
<sharikoff> tar xvfz архив.tar.bz2
<pakirava> скачай лучше deb-пакет сразу, ибо мы тут все замучаемся еще и собирать его.
<sharikoff> чекинсталом соберет
<fresh_fm> там нету деб пакета
<baronos> testdisk чтоли собираете?
<pakirava> fresh_fm: http://packages.debian.org/sid/i386/testdisk/download
<baronos> http://pkgs.org/search/?keyword=TestDisk
<pakirava> fresh_fm: ну как там?
<xibrand> test
<ubuntuhelp> xibrand, Failed!
<xibrand> test
<ubuntuhelp> xibrand, Понг.
<xibrand> всем привепт
<xibrand> как установить только зависимости пакета без установки пакета?
<sharikoff> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.ru.html
<xibrand> нечего нету по теме
<xibrand> ладно как удалить пакет сохранив зависимые пакеты?
<admin-skif-biz> а в коньках nvidia temp теперь не работает.. гугла советует Nvidia-detect.. такого нету
<SergeyIT> adskibiz, поставь psensor и смотри
<adskibiz> а в коньки нельзя?
<pakirava> xibrand: по-идее, если зависимые пакеты не зависят от удаляемого, то и не должны удалиться.
<adskibiz> раз теперь Еволюшна нету.. как перенести почту и настройки в громоптицу?
<fresh_fm> hfp
<SergeyIT> adskibiz, а эволюшн поставить, не?
<adskibiz> а чо, мона было! )))
<adskibiz> хз. он вроде хрень здоровая.. мож его по делу выпилили
<SergeyIT> adskibiz, забекапить настройни, письма в старом и восстановить в новом
<adskibiz> да из ева в еву без проблем..
<adskibiz> я думал, раз его убрали, мож навсегда теперь
<SergeyIT> я пользую его
<Onkeltem> Исчез Adobe Flash 11 из хрома - черт знает что
<Onkeltem> посто светится только 10-я кривая версия
<Onkeltem> поставил из репы последний adobe flash player installer 11
<Onkeltem> никакой реакции
<fresh_fm> после 2 часов запудреных мозгов. качаю пакет "деб" по ссылке барона . дальше вроде как надо его запихать в архивы /var/apt/arhivs/  потом cd /var/apt/arhivs/recoveri.deb и потом вроде как ./configure далее make ну и make install   правильно?
<xibrand> test
<ubuntuhelp> xibrand, Failed!
<xibrand> test
<ubuntuhelp> xibrand, Понг.
<fresh_fm> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<xibrand> нужно установить на ubuntu 8.04 несколько пакетов более свежих версий
<xibrand> можно сделать свой репозиторий для них,
<xibrand> ?
<fresh_fm> !./configure
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='configure'
<fresh_fm> !deb
<ubuntuhelp> это формат пакетов Debian, так же используемый в Ubuntu. Для установки .deb файлов посредством "кликов" мышки запустите утилиту GDebi. см создание deb-пакетов: !deb-build
<fresh_fm> !deb-build
<ubuntuhelp> Сборка ПО и создание .deb-пакетов из исходников Инфа тут: http://goo.gl/eJyS6
<fresh_fm> !GDebi
<ubuntuhelp> это формат пакетов Debian, так же используемый в Ubuntu. Для установки .deb файлов посредством "кликов" мышки запустите утилиту GDebi. см создание deb-пакетов: !deb-build
<xibrand> .deb пакеты уже есть
<fresh_fm> и как мне его запустить
<xibrand> нужно просто создать локальный репозиторий только с этими пакетами
<fresh_fm> уже голова как мяч
<pakirava> fresh_fm: просто сделай двойной щелчок на скачанном файле
<pakirava> это инсталляционный deb-пакет. его надо установить.
<baronos> fresh_fm: в личку бота мучай!
<fresh_fm> а куда он вста?
<fresh_fm> куда пакет скачался)))?
<brestows> народ где минимал cd для 12,04 нарыть ?
<fresh_fm> ёё маё как всеё запутано
<baronos> ща дам ссыль
<pakirava> теперь запускай testdisk
<pakirava> fresh_fm: теперь запускай testdisk - либо из главного меню, либо через терминал
<pakirava> соврал
<pakirava> только через терминал
<baronos> brestows: те какую архитектуру надо?
<brestows> 64
<baronos> brestows: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<fresh_fm>  pakirava:  я по пакету щелкаю. а он не щелкаеться)
<pakirava> fresh_fm: ты в окне какой программы щелкаешь по файлу?
<baronos> а я скачаю quantal :D
<brestows> baronos: а чего дата 23 ?
<fresh_fm> не какой
<brestows> хотя понятно что ничего там не изменили
<fresh_fm> а через что его щелкать?
<pakirava> fresh_fm: и где же он "не щелкается"?
<pakirava> ты файл перед собой видишть*
<baronos> brestows: хехе, за то качать будет все самое последнее :)
<brestows> ну да :)
<fresh_fm> открыл тупо папку вижу пакет пытаюсь открыть а он не хотит
<pakirava> открыл папку - это перед тобой окно проводника (Nautilus)
<pakirava> попробуй Enter'ом
<pakirava> должен открыться Центр приложений
<fresh_fm> открыл папку "хоме" и там пакет . я по нему щелкаю а он того- не хотит)
<baronos> смотря через что открывается, в контекстном меню погляди через что ему открытся
<pakirava> fresh_fm: Enter'ом пробовал?
<pakirava> клавиша такая над правым Shift
<pakirava> на ней стрелка "кривая"
<fresh_fm> пробывал
<pakirava> fresh_fm: как называется скачанный файл?
<fresh_fm> через центр приложении открыл , он его заново качает
<baronos> fresh_fm: кликни правой кнопкой мыши по файлу, и там выбери открыть через Центр приложений
<pakirava> fresh_fm: он его не качает, а устанавливает
<fresh_fm> качает
<fresh_fm> нет качает
<Scrimmer> Прувет всем
<baronos> а что вообще ставить то хочешь?
<Scrimmer> Ребят, тут больше ниукого небыло трабл со звуком на 12.04 ?)
<pakirava> baronos: это долгая история)
<fresh_fm> testdisk_6.11-2_i386.deb
<baronos> pakirava: имя пакета какое?
<pakirava> мы файл восстанавливаем))
<Pastuh> Scrimmer: а что было?
<Pastuh> Scrimmer: привет
<baronos> а так уже не модно sudo apt-get install testdisk &
<baronos> ?*
<Scrimmer> звук пропадает и быстро появляется на 12.04
<pakirava> fresh_fm: почему ты решил, что Центр качает, а не устанавливает?
<pakirava> baronos: а он есть в стандартных репах?
<baronos> есть конечно
<fresh_fm> барон я вот так в самом начале хотел сделать))  sudo apt-get install testdisk &
<Pastuh> Scrimmer: нет, у меня несколько раз при запуске фильмов было, что звук один раз хрипел, второй чистенький... а больше ничего..
<fresh_fm> не качает
<Scrimmer> А у меня постоянно
<baronos> fresh_fm: apt-cache policy testdisk че говорит
<Pastuh> Scrimmer: и системные звуки?
<Scrimmer> тупо все звуки
<Scrimmer> у меня такое на вин7 бывало, когда дров на звук не было
<baronos> fresh_fm: есть там кандидат на установку?
<fresh_fm> baronos:   говорит что я его поставил только что))
<Pastuh> Scrimmer: ну, на 7-ке и не такое бывает :))
<pakirava> fresh_fm: первый квест пройден
<Scrimmer> я для примера сказал
<baronos> fresh_fm: то есть в установлено показывает версию?
<pakirava> fresh_fm: теперь запускай testdisk
<Pastuh> Scrimmer: а доп драйвер не подтягивает для аудио?
<Scrimmer> откуда?
<fresh_fm> baronos:   да показывает. я только что в репах нашел его когда ты сказал что он там есть, и установил
<baronos> fresh_fm: ну все, делов то. запускай и делай что ты там хотел ;)
<Pastuh> Scrimmer: Настройки -> Драйверы устройств
<fresh_fm> странно! после установки не могу найти ярлык этой программы
<pakirava> в терминале
<Pastuh> Scrimmer: убунтушка мне там подтянула для видео (само собой) и 3G модема...
<baronos> fresh_fm: это консольная приблуда
<fresh_fm> блин.... и как мне работать с нею((( как запустить
<SergeyIT> man testdisk
<baronos> SergeyIT: решил я поставить на виртуалку 12,10 :)
<Pastuh> народ, а вот на самом деле... что с куллером?
<Pastuh> комп холодный аж... а он всё крутит и крутит
<SergeyIT> baronos, там сейчас ничего нового пока нет
<xibrand> dpkg может просто обновить один пакет а то в мане не нашел?
<Scrimmer> Pastuh: дров нету :(
<baronos> SergeyIT: вот я и буду обновлять и смотреть, во что превращаться будет юнити :D
<Pastuh> Scrimmer: ничего не дало?
<Scrimmer> там ничего нету :(
<Scrimmer> я не хочу 11.10 :(
<gim_> Scrimmer: Опять ты тут со звуком))
<Scrimmer> А где мне еще быть ?)
<pakirava> fresh_fm: погугли. http://www.google.com.ua/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCMQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fosmaster.org.ua%2F%3Fp%3D202&ei=16GaT_OcF6L_4QSputH0Dg&usg=AFQjCNGtJsQnYNnhxA_DcBidSS1gNfBtdw&sig2=81hI4V8XmupNc7w39nO5kA
<Pastuh> Scrimmer: у тебя ноут?
<Scrimmer> Нет :) Декстоп
<gim_> Разве не лучше 11.10 чем с квакающим звуком сидеть то? ;]
<Pastuh> народ, у кого на ноуте 12.04 ?
<Scrimmer> у мну 12.04 на ноуте
<baronos> pakirava: используй для длинных ссылок goo.gl ,а то у некоторых консольный терминал и ссылками такими проблемы.
<Pastuh> Scrimmer: как куллер себя ведет?
<Scrimmer> отлично
<Scrimmer> спокойный
<Pastuh> Scrimmer: охлаждает и затихает?
<Scrimmer> Именно
<Pastuh> иль внимания не обращал?
<gim_> Мне кажется на стационарном не заметно это
<Sumomo> Pastuh: у меня на ноуте
<Scrimmer> да не, норм ведет себя
<Pastuh> а то мой что0то как-то не может замолчать...
<fresh_fm> pakirava:короче бесполезно это все
<Pastuh> скоро ноут взлетать начнет :D
<fresh_fm> там все на англиском всякие кваказябры выводятся на 4 страницы
<gim_> Pastuh: введи sensors в консоле, сколько температуру показывает?
<pakirava> fresh_fm: я пару раз терял разделы при переводе друзей на убунту. оба раза восстановил с помощью этой программы.
<Pastuh> может lm-sensors ?
<pakirava> fresh_fm: тебе нужно решить, надо тебе это или нет. если надо - справимся.
<gim_> lm-sensors если не установлен то установи
<gim_> И потом введи sensors
<Pastuh> качаю
<Pastuh> Adapter: Virtual device
<Pastuh> temp1:        +55.0°C  (crit = +100.0°C)
<Pastuh> temp2:        +48.0°C  (crit = +100.0°C)
<Pastuh> temp3:        +53.0°C  (crit = +100.0°C)
<pakirava> fresh_fm: кстати, а потерянный раздел сейчас виден? или что вместо него?
<andrex> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<fresh_fm> pakirava: мне нужно найти архив удаленный. либо востановить файлы удаленные с фат 32. и поставить их на место
<Scrimmer> хочу звуууук
<pakirava> fresh_fm: кстати, а потерянный раздел сейчас виден? или что вместо него?
<Pastuh> Scrimmer: это ты про сумку из дискет вчера говорил?
<gridis> fresh_fm: Ты его еще не восстановил?
<gridis> возьми программу R-studio 5
<fresh_fm>  pakirava раздел я удалил вместо него новый щас
<gim_> Pastuh: Ну не совсем он холодный как ты говоришь)
<fresh_fm>  gridis: дороговато стоит
<pakirava> fresh_fm: какого размера был старый раздел, какого размера новый и и что на этом новом разделе?
<gridis> к ней есть кряк и сможешь восстановить
<Pastuh> gim_: не, ну сколько гудеть то можно? :D
<gridis> могу дать ссылку, она у меня в хранилище где-то была
<fresh_fm> pakirava:  старый 55гб новый 55гб  там все было
<gim_> Pastuh: Он после запуска убунты начинает уже? (после простоя в выключенном состоянии)
<pakirava> fresh_fm: что на этом новом разделе?
<Scrimmer> Pastuh: да
<fresh_fm> pakirava:  все файлы музыка, документы, архивы. программы
<Pastuh> gim_: да как запустился, не умолкает :(
<pakirava> т.е. новые 55 гиг уже заняты?
<Scrimmer> Pastuh: а что ?)
<Pastuh> gim_: сейчас хочу вырубить минут на 20... потом запустить и проконтролировать
<gim_> Pastuh: А в предыдущих версиях нормально было?
<pakirava> fresh_fm: т.е. новые 55 гиг уже заняты новой музыкой, новыми прогами?
<Pastuh> Scrimmer: ты фотку мне обещал :)) хочу глянуть на сие творение :))
<fresh_fm>  pakirava: нет он пустои полностью
<fresh_fm> pakirava:  ждет востановления)
<Pastuh> gim_: так не гудел... да и вчера на бете так себя не вел...
<pakirava> fresh_fm: читай внимательнее: я спросил, что на находится на НОВОМ разделе. а ты ответил, что БЫЛО на СТАРОМ.
<pakirava> fresh_fm: все должно получиться. но нужно терпение
<pakirava> fresh_fm: если ты готов и тебе действительно это нужно
<andrex> Scrimmer: а в логах что? флеша(если только в браузере), и браузера и звуковой системы.
<Scrimmer> у меня везде такое :(
<andrex> !pm > Scrimmer
<ubuntuhelp> Scrimmer, please see my private message
<andrex> !log > Scrimmer
 * Pastuh вырубил машину на *дцать минут... и пошел заваривать кофе...
<Scrimmer> а что там смотрет ьто ? :(
<Scrimmer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/949836/ мб оно ?)
<Scrimmer> хотя наврятли :)
<andrex> /var/log/syslog и ещё логи должныбыть в хомяке в конфигах браузера
<andrex> Scrimmer: а у тебя в плеерах обычных, со звуком всё нормально?
<Scrimmer> нет, везде одно и то же
<Scrimmer> даже когда запускаешь инсталлятор
<Scrimmer> там уже звук тупит
<andrex> !alsa
<ubuntuhelp> Установка, обновление, переконфигурирование системы вывода звука : http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/alsa
<ubuntuhelp> Если это не удается, см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - для воспроизведения аудио файлов Смотрите !Players и !mp3
<andrex> это видел?
<Scrimmer> andrex: щас буду ставить, спасибо :)
<Scrimmer> а ничего, что у меня ниодного модуля для скачки не находит ? :)
 * Pastuh заметил тиииихенький старт куллера после старта юнити...
<Pastuh> +50.0°C | +44.0°C | +49.0°C
<Pastuh> подскажите ПХП-шный канал :)
<Pastuh> рускоязычный
<andrex> Pastuh: нету тут такого, в других сетях поищи
<beerseller> Забыл закрыть xchat на работе. Пришлось через ssh подрубаться к рабочему компу и вырубать
<beerseller> >_<
<beerseller> fresh_fm, Ну как с установкой?
<fresh_fm> с какой?
<beerseller> fresh_fm, 12.04
<fresh_fm> скачал но не то
<andrex>  beerseller /msg nickserv help ghost /msg nickserv help release есть на такой случай)
<fresh_fm> а ты про релиз
<fresh_fm>  я еще не скачал. мне качать еще 5 дней
<fresh_fm> в инете нашел http://www.f-notes.info:9102/linux:linux_command   изучаю
<fresh_fm> все команды в линукс
<andrex> ну это ещё не все)
<fresh_fm> да ты шо... как не все?
<beerseller> сегодня бага была - слетела локализация.
<gridis> эта бага давно
<gridis> еще на 11.1-
<beerseller> На 11.* не замечал
<gridis> точнее даже на 10.04 server
<NoOova>  dig yandex.ru
<NoOova> Ошибка шины (core dumped)
<NoOova> че за нафиг
<NoOova> тоже самое с nslookup и host
<beerseller> Стандартный апплет погоды не знает про мой город
<beerseller> Вроде индикатор есть, как он?
<fresh_fm> sudo apt-get moo хех.. лол
<beerseller> Да. Индикатор погоды знает про мой город
<fresh_fm> ввел в терминале telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl   запустился фильм звездные воины в режиме досс ))))
<portnov> омг
<portnov> любители боянов фчяте?
<fresh_fm> приколисты
<portnov> вы лучше про новый эхотаг чо-нить расскажите.
<fresh_fm> что за эхо таг
<portnov> *_*
<Gakonis> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Gakonis, Fail!
<portnov> ЕЯ ВИДО?
<Gakonis> ?
<andrex> portnov: плохо что крупнее написать нельзя, да
<portnov> Gakonis: бНОПНЯ
<portnov> нда
<portnov> в смысле это
<portnov> Gakonis: оПХБЕР
<Gakonis> portnov: Ты что пытаешься написать?
<portnov> да вот вы чото уже даже не троллитесь.
<Gakonis> ))))
 * portnov почувствовал себя бронтозавром.
<portnov> гы, а лурк цитирует данный канал по этому поводу.
<portnov> http://lurkmore.to/%D0%91%D0%9D%D0%9E%D0%9F%D0%9D%D0%AF
<Gakonis> Хех...
<andrex> не нашь, тут утф8 и всякая другая кодировка отображается как бред
<portnov> нда
<portnov> andrex: там троллили человека
<portnov> в смысле, здесь.
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<portnov> аналогично.
<andrex> shenmue: дыщ
<fresh_fm> :)
<fresh_fm> в айкасте кто нить шарит?
<baronos> shenmue: тыщ
<Gakonis> Знать бы ещё что это)))
<fresh_fm> радио сервер
<shenmue> я только в айдеб-басед дистрах раззбираюсь
<shenmue> и еще в ай-сонериках
<shenmue> baronos а ТЫ!!! встал на раздачу лтс?
<baronos> shenmue: нет конечно, я через мини.исо вообще ставлю 12,10 :D
<Gakonis> Поисковик вот что написал: Айкаст - виртуальный тренер нахлыстовых забросов
<fresh_fm> да вот что то не пойму почему icecast2  нагрузает убунту до предела
<fresh_fm> оперативки аж целый гиг жрет
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0427/h_1335542443_1498921_a4c5ab0aac.png
<m_kobernyk> установил себе ubuntu 12.04. теперь в списке доступных разрешений для монитора максимальное 1024х768. /etc/x11/xorg.conf отсутствует. как отладить?
<[Raiden]> xorg.conf можно создать , когда требуется
<umren> m_kobernyk http://help.ubuntu.ru/fullcircle/22/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%8B-%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%82%D1%8B
<umren> вопрос номер оды
<umren> н
<[Raiden]> m_kobernyk: какая видеокарта?
<umren> правда чето там старье)
<umren> но логика та же
<m_kobernyk> [Raiden]: http://pastebin.com/p4k3WsEQ
<[Raiden]> в общем следущее могу сказать. sudo X -configure :1 , ищешь потом пример конфига в ~/xorg.conf-new , дальше без меня.
<[Raiden]> ну и почитай про утилитку gtf и про строки Modeline. Как ещё я не знаю, если само не детектит.
<[Raiden]> ещё если гном
<[Raiden]> или юнити. Крайне не рекоменжую встроенную программу для смены разрешения
<[Raiden]> она его меняет уже после логина. Что многим не нравится и потом не могут найти как это откатить
<[Raiden]> хотя сча может её изменили- около года не видел
<[Raiden]> у кого 12.04 установленный с 0 , наберите locale |grep LANGUAGE и покадите
<[Raiden]> ж*
<m_kobernyk> [Raiden]: спасибо большое! :) сейчас попробую разобраться
<[Raiden]> ни у кого нету чтоли?
<[Raiden]> незачто
 * baronos хы-хы
<[Raiden]> кажется я очень сложную манипуляцию попросил сделать
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> ща в виртуалке погялжу
<[Raiden]> скорее всего как и у меня, там будет пустая переменная
<[Raiden]> а из-за этого например фортунки выдают английские приколы )
<gim_> [Raiden]: В 11.10 тоже пусто
<[Raiden]> Хм
<baronos> LANGUAGE=
<[Raiden]> но в 11.10 у меня фортунки русский казали, а тут только если env LANGUAGE=ru fortune
<[Raiden]> в общем спс
<baronos> в деб тоже пусто :D
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0427/h_1335545011_5055727_ecea285b8e.png
<gim_> fortune это просто мелкая программа-игрушка?
<shenmue> просто цитатки в консоли
<Scrimmer> я нашел отличное решение проблемы со звуком на 12.04
<rekcuFniarB> У меня там в фортунках это: http://img.flashtux.org/upload/img133036b2d1f0x3ccb1b34.png
<baronos> [Raiden]: http://goo.gl/zzQa6 :)
<[Raiden]> а там это где?
<baronos> у тебя стоит пакет фортунес-ру?
<rekcuFniarB> "там" лишнее, да.
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: у тебя 12.04?
<rekcuFniarB> Не, с lorquotes.ru поставил вручную как то
<[Raiden]> baronos: естественно, откуда были бы русские сообщения без него )
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: пока нет, в воскресенье обновлюсь наверное.
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: тогда не интересно. В других версиях у меня работает
<baronos> [Raiden]: не знаю, кде все могут ведь :D
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: сеня буду ставить кде ^_^
<baronos> [Raiden]: ща минут через 10 проверю в 12,10 :)
<[Raiden]> baronos: утверждать что к этому относится кде как-либо несколько по пионерски. Я бы постеснялся такое говорить :)
<baronos> [Raiden]: ну я это как бы сарказм был в сторону твоей ДЕ ;)
<gim_> Ну как, в 12.04 много обновок с исправлениями приходят?
<baronos> каждую минуту по 100мб
<Scrimmer> не успел прошлый апдейт докачать
<Scrimmer> как уже новый появился
<shenmue> =)
<shenmue> а мне опера пишет что у меня инет медленный. 35мб\с
<shenmue> по моему в нашей стране явно большие проблемы с сетью если 35мб\с это медленно
<[Raiden]> в общем у меня впечатления о 12.04 пока положительыне и забавный кояк с фортунками пока единственный
<[Raiden]> суну переменную в настройки локали ,пока что
<[Raiden]> или в башрк
<baronos> алиас и усе ;)
<adskifbiz> в 10 сверху хоть значки от пиджина и хчата моргали..а теперь как же?
<[Raiden]> У меня просто плазмойд их выдает на стол и я бывает читаю. Вот кстати вам идея, можете попробовать сделать связку с конки )
<baronos> гыы, появилась дуратская идея :D пойду попробую воплотить :)
<adskifbiz> а при начальной загрузке у всех теперь звук предсмертного хрипа?
<[Raiden]> ))
<baronos> какая версия кстати пульса там?
<[Raiden]> 1.1-0ubuntu15
<adskifbiz> а где-нить эти страшные вопли можно отключить?
<[Raiden]> судя по версии пакета, в дебианах такого пакета нет, включая эксперементал, анстейбл, тестинг
<beerseller> У меня пуль норм работает
<baronos> 1.1-3+b1
<baronos> гыы
<[Raiden]> сча может нарисуется юзер юнити и подскажет. Я понаблюдаю )
<[Raiden]> baronos: в дебиане?
<baronos> [Raiden]: угу sid(unstable)
<beerseller> Version: 1:1.1-0ubuntu15
<[Raiden]> если да, то возможно я не прваильно понимаю расшифровку местных версий.
<beerseller> Ну у меня не unity
<[Raiden]> тогда видимо, перед тем как спросить про отключение, надо назвать де
<[Raiden]> телепаты в отпуске
<adskifbiz> какие-то убогие дровишки на принтер подсунули.. а еще проприетарныя..
<[Raiden]> а.. я ники попутал. Звук не у того хрюкает
<[Raiden]> бывает )
<adskifbiz> У меня хрюкает.
<adskifbiz> Как будто здоровому кабану в ярости перерезали глотку.. и он теперь кровищей зехлебывается.
<beerseller> Кстати опрос про DE на ubuntu проводили?
<beerseller> Например, как в mint
<[Raiden]> я не видел опросов
<beerseller> http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=1985
<[Raiden]> практика показывает, чт ообычно популярней то что сунут по умолчанию
<[Raiden]> )
<beerseller> :-D
<beerseller> Наверное
<beerseller> этот опрос показывает это
<beerseller> там сейчас корца по-умолчанию
<[Raiden]> 28% кде. Я считаю что неплохой результ )
<adskifbiz> а где теперь в 12 искать администрирование нормальное?
<[Raiden]> в юнити в даже софт разбит на группы
<[Raiden]> там наверное есть разделы система и служебыне или типа того
<[Raiden]> в даше*
<adskifbiz> есть скудный раздел параметры системы
<adskifbiz> где логи смотреть-то? Где настройки все..
<shenmue> нечего вам туда лезсть =)
<adskifbiz> или мож вместо юнити всеж накатить что-то приличное?
<baronos> кде
<adskifbiz> кеды нашел фсе?
<baronos> оно приличное, там настроек много ;)
<shenmue> кеды крыска и коробка а из недопиленного тока е17
<shenmue> так что выбор не велик
<adskifbiz> лубунта кака?
<baronos> и гном-шелл не вдумай только ставить, там вообще жесть, настроек нет, мышевозность, и так далее ;)
<shenmue> лубунту няка
<beerseller> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0427/h_1335547427_8719288_51996825ea.png
<shenmue> любопытно зачем юзать икс чат и гаджим
<beerseller> shenmue, транспорты унылы
<adskifbiz> иксчат привычен
<shenmue> это иксчат уныл
<beerseller> от irc
<[Raiden]> shenmue: а я юзая квирк+пиджин
<shenmue> а транспорты полезны
<[Raiden]> аю*
<baronos> гыы я вичат и в нем все протоколы могу сделать :D
<shenmue> а ты вообще молчи кедер  :p
<baronos> почти все ;)
<adskifbiz> а где глянуть скрин кедов 12.. что там страшного
<[Raiden]> я могу вот так сделать. Т.к. в квирке есть легкий скриптинг:
 * [Raiden] np: Sundial - Together, we are... (Scann-Tec rmx) ( album: Fahrenheit Project - Part Six  year: 2006 )
<[Raiden]> или вот так:
 * [Raiden] незаметно стырил буковку r у baronos превратив в ba onos
 * shenmue тоже так может
 * beerseller тоже
 * baronos но не кто не может так как [Raiden] :D
<beerseller> Кстати на моём ноуте для меня это самое нормальное DE
<beerseller> ноут asus x58c
<Onkeltem> Ребят, есть какая-нить оч порстая прога, которая как какой-нить модуль заббикса и нагибоса тестит наличие инета, записывает в лог, а потом показывает сколько раз провайдер зафейлился?
<Onkeltem> ток токое, что ресурсов не жрет и ставится из коробки
<Onkeltem> не хочется заморачиваться настройками...
<beerseller> видюха тут
<beerseller> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<beerseller> 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 1812
<[Raiden]> adskifbiz: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.04-release
<[Raiden]> несколько шотов там есть
<[Raiden]> и 1 от меня ) http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0427/h_1335548347_8192553_84d45afe59.png
<[Raiden]> процесс устанвоки
<[Raiden]> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<beerseller> !sis
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='sis'
 * beerseller сейчас слопал пачку пельменей и доволен
 * shenmue wfgftn jhtirb gjl gbdrj b cvjnhbn vekmn
<shenmue> а чорт
<baronos> гыы на 12,10 обновлние пришло :D
<Sergey_IT> baronos, их еще много и нестабильных будет
<baronos> ага, там питон3 перл гцц прилетело
<portnov> http://ompldr.org/vZGpkeA/two-debians1.png
<shenmue> кстати в 3000 году хотят календдарь исправить. так что возможно если человечество будет еще живо то у убунту будет другая нумерация
<ambal> !img
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='img'
<ambal> q2all) подскажите, плз) какая в убунту программа для просмотра изображений? т.е. какая команда для запуска её с терминала?
<baronos> eog
<[Raiden]> eog
<beerseller> ambal, shotwell или eog
<ambal> спасибо всем)
<shenmue> f-spot
<portnov> shenmue: оно живое ещё?
<beerseller> gthumb
<shenmue> хотя в 12.04 моно нету
<beerseller> Ещё
<beerseller> вово
<[Raiden]> ест ьи моно и фспот. н очел спрашивал смотрелку которая типа установлена
<ambal> да, которая идёт по умолчанию) eog подошёл, спасибо)
<shenmue> gthumb шотвел норм
<[Raiden]> для тех кто не различает смотрелки и каталогизаторы - возможно да
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> http://goo.gl/rQi4K
<shenmue> каталогизатор это geeqiu к примеру
<beerseller> [Green], shotwell и смотрелка тоже
<beerseller> Ой
<beerseller> [Raiden],
<Onkeltem> Народ а на Ланчпаде можно править комменты или нет я не пойму?
<portnov> чота унылые у вас скрины.
<beerseller> portnov, покажи свой
<[Raiden]> ну вы можете и гимпом смотреть, но того что это редактор это не отменит
<[Raiden]> shotwell - Open source photo manager for GNOME
<portnov> beerseller: ну вон выше кидал — http://ompldr.org/vZGpkeA/two-debians1.png
<portnov> [Raiden]: оно случаем произвольные метаданные к картинкам приписывать не умеет?
<portnov> в смысле, произвольные пары «параметр=значение»
<[Raiden]> portnov: я не знаю
<portnov> эх.
<[Raiden]> я знаю где можно метадату редактить, но вам не понравится
<portnov> ы?
<[Raiden]> gwenview + kipi-plugins
<[Raiden]> смотрелка из kde sc
<portnov> в принципе да
<portnov> надо в принципе попробовать, как там сейчас с юзабилити тамошнего поиска.
<portnov> а, и «параметр=значение» там разве есть?
<portnov> Теги видал, комментарии тоже...
<baronos> Sergey_IT: какая в 12,04 версия юнити 5,10?
<[Raiden]> только это есть: http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0427/h_1335550030_3417623_47aeacf8d8.png
<only_you> unity 5.10.0
<portnov> ну это много где есть, это неинтересно
<baronos> понятно
<baronos> unity 5.12.0
<tagezi> всем привет
<beerseller> О! на ноуте перестал тормозить полноэкранный флеш
<shenmue> блин а хотел в блог написать
<shenmue> а в итоге пива напился =(
<Scrimmer> плохо быть тобой
<shenmue> 5 бутылка пива за год =)
<Scrimmer> Пиво вкусное ^_^
<shenmue> Valve завершает портирование Steam для GNU/Linux =)
<shenmue> в стиме игры только от вэлв ?
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<Kyshtynbai> нет конечно
 * nuts_x хочет пива
<nuts_x> :(
<Kyshtynbai> там полно разных фирм-производителей
<Kyshtynbai> а новость хоорша, даешь стим в репы!
<shenmue> даешь нормальные игры за которые стоит платить =)
<Kyshtynbai> это тоже верно) хороших игр мало
<nuts_x> что есть в вашем понимании нормальные игры?
<nuts_x> на вкус и цвет все фломастеры разные...
<Kyshtynbai> типа балдурс гейта, фаллаута, героев)
<shenmue> +1
<shenmue> баттл тоадс и танчики
<nuts_x> для кого-то и косынка предел графических и умственных возможностей
<nuts_x> танчики рулят
<shenmue> Kyshtynbai кстати балдургейт мне не понря зато прошел айсвинд дэйл
<Kyshtynbai> Ну это из одной оперы) даже невервинтер найтс туда можно с натяжкой отнести - D&D оно и есть
<Kyshtynbai> Чото я совсем перестаю понимать: матроска 4,5 гигабайт идет лучше чем матроска в полтора гигабайта при равных разрешениях и там и там h.264 где тут логика? >_< чортова матроска.
<Nor8> Сжатие разное
<Nor8> А проц у тебя слабоват )))
<Kyshtynbai> да проц не новый(
<[Raiden]> а разрешения какие
<Kyshtynbai> 1080
<Kyshtynbai> на скоко-то там
<Nor8> фул ХД
<pr0mode> драсте
<shenmue> ххы
<shenmue> а что размер как то должен влияет на фпс?
<[Raiden]> ну по идее да
<Nor8> shenmue: Сжатие то другое, проц не справляется
<[Raiden]> двд рипы редко лагают даже х264 даже на слабых
<[Raiden]> http://ru-auto.livejournal.com/32434663.html - с  1.10 смотрите
<shenmue> на сколько я знаю видео вроде как видяха обрабатывает
<Nor8> shenmue: Смотря какая видяха
<shenmue> моя ес-но =)
<[Raiden]> при определенных условиях - да
<shenmue> а по коменту выше у кодеков тоже там разделения на подкодеки есть . там тоже чорт ногу сломит
<shenmue> ну и соотвественно чем оно проигрывается
<Kyshtynbai> mplayer ом
<[Raiden]> мплейер по умолч не использует видеокарту, любую
<shenmue> с одним мкв боролся. нуникак на домашнем двд не играет. кодировал как тока можна во всё что можно
<[Raiden]> только после донастройки\опций
<Nor8> Тотем с кодеками любую матрешку играет ))))
<Nor8> Джае влц этим похвастаться не может )))
<[Raiden]> если кто не знает , есть ещё mplayer2
<Scrimmer> :)
<shenmue> у меня на влц vdpau или как она там работает. а вот в мплеере черный экран
<Kyshtynbai> влц у меня кстати не играет те видео, которые играет mplayer2 + umplyaer как оболчка
<gridis> mplayer нужен патченный, что бы vdpau смог использовать + драйвер, который может обрабатывать видео
<Nor8> !audio
<ubuntuhelp> Установка, обновление, переконфигурирование системы вывода звука : http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/alsa
<Nor8> !player
<[Raiden]> нет
<ubuntuhelp> Аудио (Ogg, MP3, ...) плееры: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome), Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE). Видео-плееры: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine. См. также !codecs.
<[Raiden]> для вдпау конкретно мплейер патчить не надо
<[Raiden]> надо только указать его использовать
<[Raiden]> ну и закрытые дрова
<[Raiden]> как-то так. Писал правда в 2009 году. ВОт тогда надо было патчить
<[Raiden]> http://raiden-ut.blogspot.com/2009/04/mplayer-nvidia-vdpau.html
<[Raiden]> те кто в курсе можете не смотреть )
<[Raiden]> инфа про пуре видео там ещё старая. Последние гф ещё и дивх декодят
<[Raiden]> и прочий совместимый мпег4
<[Raiden]> для интела и радеона возможно надо патчить. Я как-то видел статьи ,но давно
<[Raiden]> немного офтопика ) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ao7Fx0VbUik
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: я не понял, они по встречке чтоли? Или там всего две полосы
<[Raiden]> всего две.
<[Raiden]> я такие дороги тоже встречал. И когда встречается грузовик едущий 60кмч, все пытаются объехать по встречке
<[Raiden]> и всякое бывает
<Kyshtynbai> да уж, дорога такое дело
<Nor8>  Когда культура вождения,  и не только его, практически равна нулю, то таким видео удивляться не стоит. На ру_чп регулярно всякую гопоту выкладывают посмотреть.
<mortuary> а-а-а-а-а http://goo.gl/WIlXf почти два часа)
<[Raiden]> на ютубе ещё китайские прикольыне попадаются.
<[Raiden]> они там вообще водят ппц
<Nor8> mortuary:  Сервер загрузки поменяй
<mortuary> Nor8, да пусть уже льется)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ты еще с Пакистаном или с Индией сравни.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Хотя и так как мини-пакистан уже )))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> бб
<D4rkMist> Люди привет!!
<gim_> Привет человек!
<D4rkMist> у меня убунта 10я  говорит что все нет больше тебе апгрейда
<D4rkMist> как отключить  обновления?? чтоб окно не выскакивало??
<D4rkMist> на ноут нехочу 11 ветку ставиь
<gim_> 10.04? Там же поддержка до 2013
<D4rkMist> не уже все
<gim_> апрель 2013 (для рабочих станций)
<gim_> апрель 2015 (серверная версия)	
<D4rkMist> пишет больше ваш дистрибутив неапгрейдится
<gim_> Отключи в настройках менеджера обновлений
<Nor8> D4rkMist: И не будет, обновись до последнего
<D4rkMist> немогу у меня рельсы висят, просто хочу отключить обновление
<D4rkMist> ок спс все сделал!!! гим молодец!!! нор8 суровый сторожила))
<fo3x> Здравствуйте!
<tagezi> привет
<fo3x> Не подскажите ли куда мог пропасть индикатор батареи в ubuntu 12.04? Я недавно перешел на ubuntu в принципе так что пока еще нубик. В 11.10 точно еще работало
<gim_> fo3x: Зайди в настройки питания
<gim_> Там должно быть условие при котором индикатор показывается
<gim_> Можешь выбрать одно из 3-4х
<LeNsTR> :)
<fo3x> там пусто. если выставить - ничего не меняется. если закрыть и открыть окошко с настройкой - изменения не видно. то бишь оно просто не применяется
<fo3x> т.е. если выставить - никаких изменений. если закрыть и открыть снова то настройка не сохраняется
<fo3x> причем в юнити работает, а в гноме нет(
<gim_> гном3?
<fo3x> не знаю) Ставил с официального репозитория вроде и обновлял. Где посмотреть?
<LeNsTR> с флешки 12.04 уже кто-нибудь ставил?
<pr0mode> да, я ставилсегодня
<fo3x> GNOME 3.4.1
<LeNsTR> значит у меня с железом траблы, пичаль
<gim_> fo3x: Системный монитор -> первая вкладка покажет версию
<LeNsTR> pr0mode, а как записывал?
<pr0mode> ну сделал флешку с убунтой загрузочную
<LeNsTR> я через usb-creator-gtk и unetbootin пробовал, оба раза загрузка виснет
<gim_> fo3x: Ну тогда без понятия, я не осилил гном3
<pr0mode> гном 3 - это зло )))
<pr0mode> и это зло ещё к тому же 500 метров памяти жрёт
<fo3x> главное что в 11.10 до обновления до 12.04 все работало...а теперь и значка почты нет и батарея пропала...
<pr0mode> LeNsTR: я стандартным убунтовским делал
<pr0mode> fo3x: с обновлением версий косяки, нодо с 0 ставить
<fo3x> это печально...
<pr0mode> я тут пытался с 10ю04 обновиться, тоже весело было, половина не работала и глючило всё
<openvoid> обновил две системы - косяков нет
<pr0mode> openvoid: ну значит тебе прёт
<LeNsTR> ходят мифы и легенды о людях, обновляющихся с версии на версию со времен 4.10
<LeNsTR> а еще у них багов никогда не бывает
<LeNsTR> но факт таков, что апгрейд бунты есть русская рулетка :)
<pr0mode> ну я значит не дорос до такого уровня просто
<fo3x> то есть единственное адекватное решение снести все и поставить с 0?
<LeNsTR> конечно
<LeNsTR> если /home на отдельном логическом разделе - это не проблема
<LeNsTR> я вчера рискнул сделать апгрейд только из-за неработающей установки с флешки
<LeNsTR> в интернетах кстати уже поднялась такая тема, надеюсь пофиксят
<fo3x> может мне тоже "надеюсь пофиксят" поможет?)
<LeNsTR> Well, regular update broke language switcher for me :)
<LeNsTR> 12.04 ftw ^^
<LeNsTR> see ya
<He3HauKa> #ubuntu-ru
<fresh_fm> hfp hfp
<fresh_fm> звонит мне чувачок один знакомый, и говорит:- "вчера диск купил с убунтой за 400рублей!" . ))) хм..
<fresh_fm> как подключить синтезатор, 2 джока, и микшер? на убунте 11.10 ? кто нить сталкивался?  может есть какая нить прога для распределения потока. на 2 звуковые, а так же каналы по выбору,,
<fresh_fm> у становил jack на убунте, пытаюсь подключить. у меня система виснет, приходиться ноут перегружать.
<fresh_fm> подключаю на виндовс хр" , все нормально работает.
<sharikoff> хм.. обновил дропбокс клиента 3 гига дали бесплатно..
<fresh_fm> разобрался..))) надо было еще 6 программ скачать, чтобы все это соеденить. туговато конечно. можно было бы и в одно целое объеденить всё.
<fresh_fm> что такое бокс?
<sharikoff> =) ты меня радуешь прям с утра
<fresh_fm> аа.. все понял)
<fresh_fm> у нас в городе убунта 15 версия появилась. хех
<fresh_fm> сегодня смотрел этот диск на рынке, с виду типо как лицензионный. в инете тока 12.04. появилась а у них 15 вер.   во барыги дают! лишь бы народ привлечь
<sharikoff> это где у вас
<fresh_fm> нс Сахалине
<sharikoff> =) круто
<sharikoff> я чуток поближе к цивилизации
<sharikoff> в иркутске
<fresh_fm> у нс и не такое творят)
<fresh_fm> я был в иркутске в ноябре, на самосвале с сахалина ездил своим ходом.
<sharikoff> мде..
<sharikoff> а время на скока с московским отличается?
<fresh_fm> 7 суток ехал, замерз пипец.
<fresh_fm> 7 часов разница
<sharikoff> у нас 5
<fresh_fm> у меня сейчас 10.32 утра
<sharikoff> тоесть у тя щас пол одинадцатого
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> рыбы наверное валом?
<sharikoff> икры там.. всякой
<fresh_fm> жара. 15 тепла) . у вас также?  я на рыбу смотреть не могу)
<sharikoff> у нас снег уже неделю
<fresh_fm> икру у меня собака ест
<sharikoff> =)
<fresh_fm> щас корюшки много
<fresh_fm> наваги
<fresh_fm> с пивом)) сушеная рыбка прокатывает
<fresh_fm> правда щас неруских понаехало, рыбу ловят в наглую и продают. из за этого с рыбнадзором проблеммы, много запретов поставили, к примеру: если ты поймал рыбу . ее нельзя продавать
<fresh_fm> ;-)
<fresh_fm> где взять плагин "агента  майл ру" для пидгвина"?
<fresh_fm> или такогонет?
#ubuntu-ru 2012-04-28
<Lex_Sh> таки оживил ноут?
<fresh_fm> нет
<fresh_fm> снес все... и заново поставил правильно
<Lex_Sh> :D
<Lex_Sh> суровый ты парень
<Lex_Sh> оставь grub дефолтным загрузчиком
<Lex_Sh> у него даже с семёркой проблем не будет
<Lex_Sh> акронис не нужен
<fresh_fm> щас сносить буду снова
<Lex_Sh> лучше - вынести отдельным разделом метров так на 100-150 под /boot
<fresh_fm> вот только докачаю 12 версию
<Lex_Sh> и лучше если это будет первый раздел жёсткого диска
<Lex_Sh> а образ msdn своей Хр качал?)
<fresh_fm> у меня ноут
<Lex_Sh> забекапил всё?
<Lex_Sh> я помню
<Lex_Sh> у меня тоже ноут
<Lex_Sh> жить нормально не мешает
<Lex_Sh> ио я комп пивом залил
<Lex_Sh> ибо*
<Lex_Sh> у меня уже год ноут как основной комп работает)
<Lex_Sh> он правда и мощнее компа
<fresh_fm> у меня тоже
<fresh_fm> мощнее
<Lex_Sh> да помню
<fresh_fm> на нем сервер год работал
<Lex_Sh> машинка неслабая
<Lex_Sh> и семёру потянет
<fresh_fm> и 8
<fresh_fm> и 9
<fresh_fm> я ставил 7 64 битную.... норм работает
<Lex_S> мде
<Lex_S> чтото с реконнектами сёдня жесть
<fresh_fm> и с радио тоже жесть сеня
<fresh_fm> 400 челов радио слушают))). а я не могу(((. хотя я основной север
<fresh_fm> !!ip http://forum-kumir.mcdir.ru/
<fresh_fm> ff
<fresh_fm> у кого нибудь есть программа для доссирования. на убунту?
<fresh_fm> или что нить наподобе. чтобы сервер положить. (порно сайт надо снести)
<rapidsp> всех не передосишь
<fresh_fm> я не один работаю
<fresh_fm> нас 7 человек
<fresh_fm> сайт нашел с детской порнухой  уроды детей от 3 лет насилуют
<fresh_fm> и фото выкладывают
<rapidsp> ну это какого то бота надо запускать имхо
<fresh_fm> на виндовс программа досс. для закидывания пакетами, она у меня есть.  вот тока не могу на линукс найти не чего такого
<rapidsp> интересн, а отдел к этим не занимается?
<rapidsp> должна же быть какая то структура
<fresh_fm> какой отдел?
<rapidsp> "К"
<fresh_fm> да меня просто тетка знакомая попросила помочь снести. там фотки ее племяницы
<rapidsp> жесть
<fresh_fm> обращалась говорит в органы 4 месяца назад. и тишина
<rapidsp> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A3%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_%C2%AB%D0%9A%C2%BB
<xubuntu945> Всем привет!
<xubuntu945> есть тут кто? помощь нужна ваша
<Kyshtynbai> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<xubuntu945> работают виндовские программы на хубунту?
<Kyshtynbai> хехехе. ты про wine слышал?
<xubuntu945> да
<Kyshtynbai> ну вот и пробуй через него запускать.
<xubuntu945> мне клиент игры и эксплоер надо поставить
<xubuntu945> там в вайне библиотеки надо еще прописывать?
<Kyshtynbai> http://www.winehq.org/ попробуй тут посмотреть твой софт
<Kyshtynbai> библиотеки дополнительные вот тут можешь позырить: http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<xubuntu945> как правильно ставить хубунту?
<Kyshtynbai> хехе. записываешь образ на диск или флешку, загружаешься с неё и ставишь).
<xubuntu945> откуда скачать образ?
 * Kyshtynbai включает капитана Очевиндонсть
<xubuntu945> на этом ресурсе ведь тоже есть?
<Kyshtynbai> http://xubuntu.org/
<xubuntu945> установка такая же как на убунту?
<Kyshtynbai> абсолютно)
<xubuntu945> и софт такой же?
<Kyshtynbai> какой софт ты имеешь ввиду?
<Kyshtynbai> софт весь какой тебе надо всегда можно поставить отдельно
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<Kyshtynbai> пыщ
<xubuntu945> для просмотра фирьмов, офис, запись, музыка
<xubuntu945> как отдельно ставить софт?
<Kyshtynbai> Ну либо через центр управления софтом, либо из консоли...
<Kyshtynbai> http://ubuntologia.ru/software-installation
<Kyshtynbai> почитай вот по ссылке, чтоли
<xubuntu945> ок
<Kyshtynbai> а что касается офиса, то на убунте есть libreoffice
<Kyshtynbai> !player
<ubuntuhelp> Аудио (Ogg, MP3, ...) плееры: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome), Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE). Видео-плееры: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine. См. также !codecs.
<Kyshtynbai> а вот это музыка и видео
<xubuntu945> а какие браузеры в стандарте идут?
<Kyshtynbai> файрфокс
<xubuntu945> записывать на балванку образ  через исо  на низкой скорости надо?
<xubuntu945> хром без проблем встает?
<Kyshtynbai> да
<Kyshtynbai> про образ - не знаю, имеет ли это значение. важно только чтобы твой сидиром увидел диск с записанным образом.
<xubuntu945> тормозят виндовские проги через вайн?
<Kyshtynbai> не, не особо
<xubuntu945> убунту ставил, там тормозят жестко((
<Kyshtynbai> а что ты запускал?
<xubuntu945> поэтому остался на винде но она уже надоела нет терпения
<xubuntu945> http://w2.dwar.ru/ клиент этой игры
<xubuntu945> чтобы он работал надо было еще экспоер поставить было
<xubuntu945> а через хром не интересно в ней сидеть((
<Kyshtynbai> ну тут не подскажу, не играю в онлайн игрушки
<xubuntu945> а скайп, кутим работают нормально?
<xubuntu945> тоже проблемы были со звуком
<artus> xubuntu945, а в убунте они у тебя нормально работали?
<xubuntu945> неа
<Kyshtynbai> скайп да, кутим я юзал давно, должен работать
<artus> xubuntu945, ну так ответь мне на вопрос, чем убунта от ксубунты то отличаетцо
<Kyshtynbai> ну значит и в ксубунте так будет, если ничего не предпринимать)
<xubuntu945> 10.04.03 убунту вот в ней
<Kyshtynbai> ну щас актуальная версия 12.04
<artus> xubuntu945, или синяя копейка круче точно такой же но желтой?  а скайпы и тд лечатцо, только вот надо то зайти на форум, и в поиск вбить вопрос
<xubuntu945> <artus> вот и понять сам хочу, че ставить убунту или хубунту
<Kyshtynbai> разница только в рабочем окружении
<artus> да пофигу че тебе ставить, всеравно ни то ни то у тебя адекватно работать не будет )
<Kyshtynbai> на убунту это юнити, на ксубунту - xfce
<xubuntu945> <artus>почему?
<Kyshtynbai> потому что надо зайти на форум и вбить в поиск запрос)
<Kyshtynbai> без этого никак).
<artus> потому что не прыгать надо по дистрам, а вопросы формулировать по решению конкретных проблем, и искать оное решение
<artus> а какое там де крутитцо, апсолютно пофиг, ибо это всего лиш картинка на которую смотриш
<xubuntu945> ладно попробую поюзать хубунту, там видно будет снести не когда не поздно
<xubuntu945> сколько дистрибутив по объему?
<xubuntu945> на cd болванку влезет?
<artus> пол куба
<xubuntu945> 680?
<Kyshtynbai> влезет, влезет
<xubuntu945> ок, всем спасибо за консультацию, буду юзать
<xubuntu945> и под леопард моно заточить?
<Kyshtynbai> чо ж жара-то такая... и это конец апреля, что же летом будет?
<xubuntu945> у нас холодно((
<Kyshtynbai> в Нерезиновой 26 и завтра прогноз ещё больше. Для меня это уже перебор. Мне бы градусиков 15 и хватит).
<xubuntu945> последний вопрос под леопард можно заточить?
<Kyshtynbai> Это в гугл. xfce-look.org вот тут темы есть.
<brestows> всем хай! ажиотаж прошел, и на канале тишина, не ужели у всех все робит ?
<Gakonis> Поэтому и тишина что не работает...
<chapt> да все замечательно работает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тут только на старых дистрибах люди :)
<Dmitrix> у меня пропала смена раскладки в убунте, после обновления с 11.10 до 12.04
<max4men> приветствую господа
<Dmitrix> rfr dthyenm cvtye hfcrkfljr&
<Dmitrix> как вернуть смену раскладок?
<max4men> наверно многие из вас перешли на 12.04, с какими траблами столкнулись? и решили ли их?
<max4men> главным образом интересует как сделать перемещение между окнами (alt + tab)
<max4men> сижу в класическом гноме (gnome-panel)
<umren> а че делать) он из коробки в юнити
<m_kobernyk> доброе утро, ребята. не могу домучиться с xorg.conf. подсобите?
<The_BROS> Как в Unity решить вопрос с апплетом приложений?
<umren> в юнити ниче не надо решать, за тебя уже решили
<umren> пользуйся и привыкай
<Gordio> Привет, убунтулохи ^_^
<Gordio> опс
<Gordio> по фрейду =|
<Gordio> А может и не оговорка ^_^`
<umren> Олег такой шутник)
<Gordio> Есть кто живой? Последняя надежда на вас была, у вас всегда так шумно =(
<Gordio> Во. umren, привет. Как тебе 12.04?
<umren> нормально
<Gordio> Стабильная? А то я с бетой так нае…ся =(
<Gordio> Как не упадет что-то, так зависнит.
<|rapidsp|> в мире ваще стабильности не хватает... 12.04 не исключение
<Gordio> *или зависнет
<umren> ты еще на альфах сиди
<umren> а потом после релиза говори какое же г..о
<umren> я в альфе сидел все падало, не работало
<umren> у меня ниче не падает
<umren> ставил в релиз
<Gordio> дак бета. Это же не преальфа
<max4men> юGordio: юзаю день, пока падала только remmina
<Gordio> Но там такой ужас творился… Ну ладно, я же не о том что каноникал альфы бетами обзывает, а спрашивал как 12.04 себя ведет.
<umren> работает
<umren> ниче не падало
<umren> а что должно падать?
<max4men> и разрешение экрана все время слетает после ребута
<Gordio> max4men, дрова проприетарные?
<max4men> Gordio: нет, то что определил
<staff_nowa> Всем привет, как можно обновить Ubuntu 10.04 LTS до 12.04 LTS?
<Gordio> staff_nowa, попробуй apt-get --help. Там будет написанно про apt-get upgrade (не update)
<Gordio> точнее dist-upgrade
<staff_nowa> dist-upgrade пробовал. Написало нету новых версий. И стоит ли обновляться до 12.04?
<andrex> в центре приложений на вкладке обновления выставить только релизы с долговремменной поддержкой, обновить список пакетов и обновится до следующей лтски
<Gordio> staff_nowa, стоит ли - решать тебе. А делал apt-get updage до этого?
<andrex> в источниках*
<Gordio> andrex, не Ъ =)
<staff_nowa> apt-get update да делал
<andrex> !upgrade
<ubuntuhelp> upgrade is Инструкции для обновления системы вы можете найти тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes см также !upgrade-multi
<Gordio> В принципе верно. Делай как говорит andrex
<openvoid> есть ещё хитрый способ - do-release-upgrade -d но его использовать с отсторожностью
<openvoid> во первых каноникал не предоставляет обновления с лтс на лтс ранее чем чледующий .1 выйдет
<openvoid> во второрых указанная команда обновит на development которого нет до следующей недели, то есть релиз
<staff_nowa> у меня стоят галочки на lucid-security lucid-updated
<openvoid> а после эту команду уже испольщзовать будет нельзя
<staff_nowa> ясно, ну тогда ждём .... чуда :)
<Gordio> staff_nowa, не чуда а .1 версии :)
<staff_nowa> :)
 * Gordio всегда ядро ждет .1+ =)
<staff_nowa> это я имел ввиду :)
<staff_nowa> хмм а в 12.04 стоит ядно 3... не 2.6....?
<openvoid> 3.2
<staff_nowa> у меня с 3 версией wi-fi были проблемы на бетках :s
<staff_nowa> так вернулся на 10.04 LTS :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> staff_nowa: к 10.04 можно 3-и ядра ставить
<staff_nowa> хмм, может есть какая документация по установке 3 ядра? и будет ли потом 2 версия работать если криво встанет 3 ядро
<JohnDoe_71Rus> будет. в грубе при загрузке выберешь старое ядро
<JohnDoe_71Rus> staff_nowa: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ качаешь нужные пакеты *_all.deb и *_arcitecrure_.deb потом из консоли ставишь
<Gordio> JohnDoe_71Rus, а почему из консоли?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Gordio: хочешь прикрути ихний репо. но там более свежие ядра для старых релизов не будут видны
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а так, надо поставить 4 файла которые между собой зависимости имеют
<gridis> есть смысл ставить 3.4 ядро? или нет?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я сейчас на 10.04 c ядром 3.1.3
<staff_nowa> а какую лучше ставить из 3 версии v3.3.3-precise/ вижу есть и rc - release candidate
<JohnDoe_71Rus> staff_nowa: сам подумай rc это релизкандидаты.
<staff_nowa> ок попробуем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> после них выходят релизы
<openvoid> сверхновыя ядра полезны только если есть специфическая железка, которую только они имеют
<staff_nowa> устанавливается. Ждём плохих известий :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> почему плохих?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати, у меня как то давно было, кажется выше 3.1.3 при установке на 10.04 новые ядра в груб не прописывались. хотя при update-initramfs они находились
<staff_nowa> не удалось установить nvidia -> сообщить о проблеме
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ыы у тебя дрова проприетарные...
<staff_nowa> в смысле проприетарные :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в смысле что не nouveau
<staff_nowa> ну что дрова скачал... Если вдруг графики не будет :D
<baronos> staff_nowa: ставишь файл Нвиди*.run ?
<staff_nowa> nvidia version.sh
<JohnDoe_71Rus> удачи. у них инсталятор за новыми ядрами не поспевает
<staff_nowa> ууу надеюсь будет работать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я пробовал собирать. на 3-rt
<staff_nowa> а какая видяшка лучше?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> * 3-ке
<staff_nowa> раньше у меня на стареньком пк был ATI
<andrex> rdflhf 6k pf 140k
<staff_nowa> на ноуте GeForce
<andrex> квадра 6к за 140 к
<JohnDoe_71Rus> лучше всего видяшка которая еще в проекте :)
<staff_nowa> удачи мне иду на reboot
<staff_nowa> дрова встати нормально :) wi-fi тоже есть ура
<Scrimmer> :3
<JohnDoe_71Rus> поздравляю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> какую версию ставил?
<staff_nowa> 3.3 :)
<staff_nowa> самую последнюю :)
<staff_nowa> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.3.3-precise/
<staff_nowa> amd64
<SergeyIT> staff_nowa, и что оно дает?
<staff_nowa> <SergeyIT> в каком смысле? просто проверил как встаёт kernel 3.3, чтобы знать чего ждать от 12.04 LTS :D
<staff_nowa> потому-что у меня был слетел wi-fi на 3 ядре
<SergeyIT> ясно, у меня не слетает )
<staff_nowa> это я на бетке пробовал 11 вроде бы, пока не узнал что такое LTS :
<staff_nowa> :)
<staff_nowa> и для чего их собирают :D
<SergeyIT> так в лтс 3.2.0-24 ядро
<Scrimmer> Ребят, на 12.04 на ноуте у меня не находит драйверов для видеокарты nvidia (
<Scrimmer> И жутко лагает Dash
<Scrimmer> Карточка 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT218 [GeForce 310M] (rev a2)
<umren> включи юнити 2д
<umren> =)
<umren> в логин скрине можно выбрать
<^DEMOSS^> Привет всем
<^DEMOSS^> пустиота и тишина у нас тут чегой-то 8(
<chapt> встречайте, новое произведение  "Ubuntu и пустота"
<tagezi> всем привет
<Pastuh> всем привет :)
<Legioner> как в ручную собрать свою ubuntu. Делал кто-нибудь?
<tagezi> зачем?
<Legioner> затем что буду устанавливать без интернета.Чтобы сразу были все необходимые программы
<baronos> !uck
<ubuntuhelp> UCK является инструментом, который поможет вам настроить Ubuntu Live CD (в том числе Kubuntu / Xubuntu и Edubuntu) для ваших нужд. см: http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<^DEMOSS^> установил убунту на ноут старенький - это было БЖПЦ , снес нафиг и поставил родителя - стало намного лучше и менее прожорливей. По крайней мере перестало тормозить и появился wi-fi
<alex_newbie> всем привет! ребят, подскажите как  12.04 поменять цвет и настройки прозрачности боковой панели?
<Scrimmer> Установи compizconfig из Центра приложений
<Scrimmer> Запусти - там будет Unity plugin - там вся настройка
 * Pastuh пьет кофе, слушает радиостанцию Absolute Radio 80s и потягивает сигаретку.... Жизнь удалась :)
<Scrimmer> А я сижу голодный, нифига она не удалась
<alex_newbie> мужики, ну помогите, могу найти!)
<alex_newbie> *не могу
<Scrimmer> Я же сказал что делать о_0
<Pastuh> Scrimmer: всё зависит с какого ракурса на неё смотреть ;)
<alex_newbie> Скриммер, спасибо, не заметил!
<alex_newbie> надеюсь ник не сильно исковеркал.... :)
<Scrimmer> да все пучком
<Flanker> Доброго времени суток. У меня обновилась убунту. Пришло новое ядро, Ð¥ сервер и еще куча всего. После этого vlc плайер перестал воспроизводить видео файлы. В консоле пишет ошибка сегментации. Уже подкулючил репу сторонюю. Переустановил его, а он все ругаетÑ
<Flanker> Убунту 11.10 если что
<SergeyIT> !255 | Flanker
<ubuntuhelp> Flanker: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<Flanker> Доброго времени суток. У меня обновилась убунту. Пришло новое ядро, Х сервер и еще куча всего.
<Flanker> После этого vlc плайер перестал воспроизводить видео файлы. В консоле пишет ошибка сегментации.
<Flanker> Уже подкулючил репу сторонюю. Переустановил его, а он все ругается. Посоветуйте что-нибудь. СПАСИБО
<Flanker> Так пойдет?
<Scrimmer> http://itmag.es/5KlZI  http://itmag.es/4qhiI
<Scrimmer> http://itmag.es/Qsie  http://itmag.es/tWCd
<Scrimmer> Ваше мнение?)
<Flanker> я думал тут чисто по техническим вопросам общаются
<alex_newbie> Scrimmer, подскажи еще такой момент. Выбираю цвет, опасити, выхожу из компиза - сбрасывает обратно
<Scrimmer> Эм, сек, проверю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Scrimmer: пиво выливаться через дырки будет
<Scrimmer> JohnDoe_71Rus: зато сушить легко :)
<Flanker> В двух словах еще раз проблему
<Pastuh> Scrimmer: а зачем его туда заливать?
<Pastuh> Scrimmer: привет :)
<Scrimmer> alex_newbie: у меня сохраняется все
<Pastuh> JohnDoe_71Rus: а зачем его туда заливать?
<Pastuh> JohnDoe_71Rus: привет :)
<Flanker> Обновилась убунту и падает vlc с ошибкой сегментации при попытке воспроизвести файл. ЧТо делать?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Pastuh: эх молодеж. не носили вы пиво в пакетах и не пили с уголка
<Pastuh> JohnDoe_71Rus: неее...:)))
<alex_newbie> Scrimmer, спасиб, буду ковырять)
<Scrimmer> ;)
<Pastuh> JohnDoe_71Rus: я о таком даже не слышал :))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хех
<Pastuh> JohnDoe_71Rus: когда это было?
<Scrimmer> Эх молодёжь )
<Pastuh> Scrimmer: ну кто бы говорил :))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Pastuh: идешь мимо бочки. а бутылки нету. наливали в пакет пластиковый
<Scrimmer> Или в сумку?)
<Pastuh> JohnDoe_71Rus: оооо... пиво бочковое я застал ещё... а вот с наливанием его в пакет... такого не встречал :))
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, так и сейчас можно в пакет, кто ж мешает. (Но я такого не помню)
<Flanker> Народ что с vlc делать?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Flanker: первым делом убить конфиг в хоме
<SergeyIT> Flanker, может видео барахлит, может что еще
<Flanker> чуть чуть по подробнее с конфигом
<Flanker> до обновлений все работало замечательно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ~/.configure/vlc
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ~/.config/vlc
<Scrimmer> Эх, как же быстро 12.04 летает ^_^
<Pastuh> Scrimmer: +1
<Flanker> JohnDoe_71Rus: ты гений
<Flanker> ЗАРАБОТАЛО
<Flanker> ТЕБЕ РЕСПЕКТ
<Scrimmer> не капси)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как теперь в 12.04 bridge прописывать....
<baronos> !cups | Flanker
<ubuntuhelp> Flanker: Как настроить печать в Ubuntu см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers и http://linuxprinting.org . Список поддерживаемого оборудования: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters . Как расшарить принтер см. на https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<baronos> блин не то
<baronos> !caps
<ubuntuhelp> ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, НЕ КРИЧИТЕ!!! мы можем прочитать это и в нижнем регистре
<Scrimmer> жесть, как долго писался этот бот?)
<Scrimmer> точнее, настраивался?)
<alex_newbie> ребят! а как в убунту включить права администратора?
<alex_newbie> ну, т.е. для любых действий, чтобы он не запрашивал каждый раз пароль
<Pastuh> sudo
<JohnDoe_71Rus> показать в монитор паспорт
<Scrimmer> никак, только с sudo)
<Scrimmer> как я знаю :)
<alex_newbie> JohnDoe_71Rus, остроумно, 5+ )))))))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> sudo su
<Pastuh> sudo mc + ctrl+o
<alex_newbie> Scrimmer, а что прописать/куда войти?
<Pastuh> я так делаю :)
<Scrimmer> alex_newbie: тебе
<baronos> прямо ты делаешь столько действий что на каждый чих нужен пароль.
<Scrimmer> ой, заходишь в терминал
<andrex> sudo -i
<Scrimmer> sudo команда
<Scrimmer> или sudo su
<Scrimmer> JohnDoe_71Rus: не подскажешь? Поставил 12.04 на ноут Lenovo. Хотел поставить дрова на видяшку nvidia,а в Драйверах устройств мне ничего не предлагают.
<alex_newbie> спасибо, чутка поправлюсь - чтобы не в терминале под админом сидеть, а также и через интерфейс
<Scrimmer> Поставить вручную с сайта?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> значит она на nouveau нормально работает
<Scrimmer> И еще. у меня жутко Dash лагает. Это не может быть из-за дров?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> может
<Scrimmer> Вот поэтому  я и хочу поставить)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> или настроить какие есть
<andrex> !nvidia > Scrimmer
<ubuntuhelp> Scrimmer, please see my private message
<andrex> !xswat > Scrimmer
<Scrimmer> andrex: спасибо
<Flanker> нашел ошибку в vlc
<Flanker> если убрать галку напротив аппаратного ускорения то он не падает
<Flanker> будем ждать новой версии драйверов и vlc
<andrex> это вохможно ошибка из ряда у когото есть
<SergeyIT> Flanker, ты обновлялся с проприетарными дровами?
<andrex> убёг он
<andrex> странный какойто, написал пару строк и сленял побыстрому)
<andrex> Lex_Sh: на реклрд идёшь по палётам)
<andrex> о*
<fresh_fm> O:-)
<fresh_fm> как открыть к компу доступ, чтобы к примеру кто нить мог зайти ко мне в папку и закачать туда что либо? что то не соабражу не как...
<andrex> !samba
<ubuntuhelp> программа, которая позволяет обращаться к сетевым дискам на различных операционных системах по протоколу SMB/CIFS. Установка и Настройка здесь http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/samba и анг здесь http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<gim_> !ftp server | fresh_fm
<ubuntuhelp> fresh_fm: Серверы FTP: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftp, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Графические оболочки: PureAdmin, GProftpd (для GNOME), KcmPureFTPd (для !ḲDE) - См. !ftp
<andrex> вобщем способов куча
<fresh_fm> мне самый простой и легкии
<andrex> флешка
<andrex> )
<gim_> Ну FTP сервер поднял да и всё
<fresh_fm> скорость низкая, мне надо чтобы человек зашел и мне закачал прогу
<andrex> можно веб сервер поднять типо фаолообменника,
<artus> а чего, от того что к тебе заходят у тебя скорость выше?
<fresh_fm> а через папку локал?
<fresh_fm> локал не работает((( не обновлял
<artus> кто такой папка локал, и почему он не работает? уволили?
<fresh_fm> мне надо что бы мне закачал человек файл на комп ко мне удаленно
<fresh_fm> типо как "тим ювер"
<artus> человек в одной подсети с тобой ? или где? или как ?
<gim_> Можешь его и юзануть, раз FTP для тебя не вариант
<fresh_fm> в разных городах
<artus> fresh_fm, эммм, с твоими то 8кб.с ты хочеш чтоб на тебя лили? :D
<fresh_fm> есть один маленькии секрет
<artus> а чего, файлообменники уже отменили? дропбокс не ? нафига такие извраты
<artus> если есть желание извращатцо, поднимай фтп
<fresh_fm> я качаю со скоростью 8кб    а он качает со скоростью 100мб   (тарелка)
<artus> ииииии чеее???
<fresh_fm> хз)
<gim_> ))
<artus> fresh_fm, обясника мне магию при которых у тебя канал резко так до сотки увеличитцо, ой, и ешо мне поведай чего у него за тарелка на 100 мегабайт в секунду
<artus> гигабитный спутник ?
<artus> fresh_fm, у тебя внеплановый завоз веществ с утра чтоль? :)
<baronos> artus: военный двухстороний спутниковый инет за 100кк как минимум :D
<fresh_fm> исходящии трафик 8кб   входящии 500кб.  это как?
<chapt> fresh_fm: а что не так - при хорошем канале вполне реальные цифры
<chapt> 8кб на синхронизацию
<artus> опять откуда то 115 вкладок в фф набралось , ээхх
<fresh_fm> вот я про тоже
<chapt> правда в нынешних реалиях это не интернет, а слезы
<artus> fresh_fm, это ты чьи параметры написал, его или твои?
<fresh_fm> тоесть реально если он ко мне напрямую файлик кинет? у него 100мб соответственно бустрее закачает. или нет7
<artus> ты укурился?
<fresh_fm>  ага
<artus> видно :)
<chapt> а причем тут 100мбит?
<artus> chapt, 13:50       fresh_fm | я качаю со скоростью 8кб    а он качает со скоростью 100мб   (тарелка)
<artus> chapt, не видиш чтоль какая хитрая конструкция
<chapt> на тарелке 100мбит? парень мягко говоря привирает - максимальная скорость транспордера со спутника 26 мбит
<fresh_fm> каким тогда образом он мне фотошоп кинул 600мб на виндовс за 2 часа?
<fresh_fm> через тим ювер
<artus> chapt, а если поделить на адекватность цены то дели на 16ть смело
<artus> fresh_fm, тебе приснилось)
<chapt> черт возьми да это конструкция в составе из трех единиц
<fresh_fm> вывод6 или я гоню. или он гонит . либо мы с провайдерам оба все гоним!о_0 )))
<gim_> 600 / 7200 = 0.083 мбайт в секунду получается
<fresh_fm> не не гонит.  сам не верил когда он фильм за несколько минут стянул весом 1.5 гига
<artus> fresh_fm, того, можеш проверить на пальцах, береш сверло на 8мм, делаеш дырочку, и пытаешся через нее протянуть ведро, не получаетцо, тогда обходиш дверь с другой стороны, и толкаеш в дырочку, по твоей логике ведро провалитцо в
<artus> дырку аж со свистом
<chapt> ну посчитаем 300 метров в час или примерно 85 килобайт в секунду
<artus> fresh_fm, на тарелке ?
<fresh_fm> говорит на тарелке
<gim_> Вполне реально с твоей скоростью)) 83 килобайт
<artus> сказочник
<fresh_fm> щас он в сеть зайдет спрошу у него кто рулит сеткой
<SergeyIT> арифметику изучаете.. правильно, сессия на носу
<artus> fresh_fm, http://speedtest.net/ результаты свой и его в студию
<fresh_fm> а свои та зачемЯ?
<gim_> Надо было со спидтеста начинат сразу))
<fresh_fm> у меня 8кб
<artus> fresh_fm, чтоб понять что у тебя на входе и выходе
<fresh_fm> ща еще раз замерю
<artus> fresh_fm, ну так завязывай с веществами тогда, ато прям 600 метров, та за 2 часа ...
<baronos> artus: он на своём инете хотел еще ддосить какой то там сайт :D
<artus> чето чем дальше в лес тем больше я укрепляюсь что в стране идет госс программа по раздаче веществ населению а меня таки обделили
<Kyshtynbai> Что эмпати-то в гноме три не сворачивается в трей?..
<fresh_fm> понимаешь, я сижу с сим карты 3джи. просто сам не пойму. постоянно со связью перебой  может в раз как ударить метров 20. а может и 8кб.
<artus> Kyshtynbai, а нафига ему в трей то , оно нотифайками кошерными выскакивает) в них же и отвечать можно
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: зачем она встрее?
<baronos> в трее
<Kyshtynbai> нука щас попробую
<chapt> 20 метров в секунду на 3Г - вот это трава
<Kyshtynbai> ааа всё я понял
<Kyshtynbai> мерси
<artus> fresh_fm, таки скажи на каких ты веществах, я тоже такое хочу
<fresh_fm> я говорю примерно
<fresh_fm> модем хуавей прошитый
<artus> ваууу, модемы уже прошивают?
<artus> чето как то я от жизни отстал , полтора года на anydata сидел, 2 на e1550 , но о том чтоб модемы прошивать, как то вот не слышал
<artus> чето видать на канал к нам из паралельной реальности паралельный интернет пробивается)
<Scrimmer> фух
<gim_> fresh_fm: Ну так что у тебя там со скоростью? Сколько speedtest измерил?
<artus> baronos, это, чего ты с нетом то своим паришся, давай я тебе буду фильмы заливать )) у меня сотка, и тебе за 3 мин будет долетать :D
<artus> gim_, ша, он градусником меряет :D
<gim_> artus: Не удивлюсь уже :D
<baronos> artus: O_o
<^DEMOSS^> artus: еее
<^DEMOSS^> привет )
<^DEMOSS^> хоть одно знакомое лидцо )
<artus> baronos, ну тут вот технологию насказали, если у тя на входе 8м кб, то со стамегабитной тарелки заливаютцо за минуты мегаобемы
<baronos> artus: дык, у меня внешка 1мб\с, я с дропбокса буду тянуть этот фильм так же долго как и с другого источника.
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, дарофф
<baronos> artus: аааааа
<baronos> ыыыыы
<artus> baronos, но надо чтоб лили на тебя, и видать только с тарелки
<baronos> artus: у меня есть две тарелки, а какой спутник нужен? ямал подойдет? :D
<^DEMOSS^> Артус. Где мне могут помочь с вопросом, как объединить три локальных сети вместе, с учетом того что сервера в 1 подсети, администрация во второй ( это все на одном интернет-шлюзе) и  центральная бухгалтерия - третья подсеть со своим интернет шлюзо
<^DEMOSS^> м ?
<artus> baronos, слушай, а если ты с одного спутника , будеш чере второй на себя лить , и одновременно отдавать один и тот же файл, то в процесе ты его разгониш до скорости запредельной и там глядиш будет у тебя гигабитка
<baronos> artus: кстати была приколюха у них, заказ файлов платный, вообщем в определенное время на твой мак адрес карты спутн. прилетает файл с максимально допустимой скоростью там может до 16мб\с доходить
<Pastuh> народ, так у кого еще 12.04 на ноуте стоит? у вас тоже постоянно куллер крутит?
<^DEMOSS^> в наличии циско 2811, циско pix506e  и комп с тремя картами
<artus> ^DEMOSS^, шарикова пни, он у нас спец по роутингам :)
<gim_> Pastuh: Через какое время примерно он начинает быстро крутиться после включения?
<Pastuh> да он у меня быстро и не крутится...
<gim_> Ты вроде говорил что у тебя он крутит и ты его слышишь
<Pastuh> gim_: сразу после старта юнити запускается... и уже не замолкает
<Pastuh> постоянно крутит
<Pastuh> слышу
<Pastuh> мои уши ещё не отменили :)))
<artus> Pastuh, воткни карандаш в куллер, не будет крутить :D
<Pastuh> gim_: не смешно :D
<gim_> Крутится то он всегда.. Быстро если достигает определённой температуры обычно
<fresh_fm>  artus: ты не  artus: ты "артист")
<Pastuh> наверное смазать нужно
<gim_> fresh_fm: Как успехи со скоростью? Добился гигабита?
<fresh_fm> так как доступ открыть на комп?
<fresh_fm> при чем тут гибобит?
<fresh_fm> я про слона а он про таз
<artus> fresh_fm, в гугл с вопросом "ubuntu ftp"
<fresh_fm> оф. сайт читай мегафон и билайн раздел модемы
<artus> можеш сервер дописать , если хочетцо
<gim_> Ну малоли, а то ты рассказал такого
<artus> fresh_fm, я тебе вопрос задал а не мегафону и билайну
<fresh_fm> ??? какому
<fresh_fm> я вылетел не дочитал
<fresh_fm> artus: а кроме фтп боьше не как?7 мне просто файлы качать долго для установки
<artus> fresh_fm, ладно, распишу в 5й раз мысль и попробую не стебатцо
<fresh_fm> для меня весят, приемлемо...
<fresh_fm> клоун
<gim_> Ну например кто-то заливает файл в облако а ты потом скачаешь
<fresh_fm> у него досткп закрыт
<fresh_fm> доступ
<fresh_fm> ubuntu one  или не то7
<artus> fresh_fm, у тебя на вход дырка одного размера, и пооофигу с какого конца ты себе в нее будеш протягивать файл, толи ты тянуть, толи тебе толкать, как было 8кб, так и будет
<artus> посему не страдай фигней и пользуйся обменниками
<fresh_fm> 7значит убунта у меня мертвая
<fresh_fm> виндовс скорость дает хорошую
<fresh_fm> а убунта заниженую
<fresh_fm> будто кто то еще сидит со мною в инете
<fresh_fm> короче натерпелся я 11 по горло.. сношу  и ставлю 12
<artus> fresh_fm, у меня на бубунте на 3g скорость была 2.2 мегабита, в тоже время как на венде потолок 1.5 , толи офтопик не оптимизирован для 3g, толи еще чего, но на лине скорость ниже ну ни как не будет
<artus> fresh_fm, и че, будут те же яйца , только в профиль
<artus> хотя радиус кривизны вполне может вносить поправки :)
<fresh_fm> да у меня нет половина! ни плагинов , не чего не работает
<fresh_fm> багов куча
<artus> ну а кому чейчас лехко то )
<fresh_fm> один блютуз чего стоит! приходиться комп перегружать
<artus> ужс какой
<gim_> Ты обновлял убунту или в чистую ставил 11.* ?
<fresh_fm> чистую с диска ставил
<fresh_fm> не обновлял
<fresh_fm> DVD
<Scrimmer> Э, ребят. У меня пропала функция переключния окон Alt + Tab
<fresh_fm> а кто нить пробывал убунту "студио"
<SergeyIT> и что вместо нее?
<fresh_fm> у меня тоже эта функция не работает
<Scrimmer> Ничего, окна просто не переключаются
<gim_> Scrimmer: Найди настройки клавы -> комбинации клавиш
<Scrimmer> а что там биндить то ?
<Scrimmer> Переключить приложение - Alt + Tab
<Scrimmer> 	Есть такое
<Scrimmer> Только не работает
<fresh_fm> у меня тоже есть такое
<fresh_fm> и тоже не работает0)
<Scrimmer> 	Ааа, что делать :)
<gim_> Ну вот тебе и 12.04 в первый же день релиза =)
<baronos> хз, у меня в виртуалке 12,10 и все работает :D
<fresh_fm> забу меня на 11.10 не работает
<gim_> baronos: Проблемы в убунте как правило не сразу проявляются :D
<Scrimmer> И как мне быть тепер ь?)
<gim_> Толи с обновлением тянутся то ли что хз
<ktulhy> Приветствую.
<Scrimmer> 2896
<fresh_fm> нашел обнову на клаву)
<Scrimmer> ребята спасайте)
<ktulhy> Меня слышно?
<Scrimmer> ktulhy: ??? ? ??? ???
<ktulhy> Помощь нужна.
<Scrimmer> ktulhy: ??? ?
<artus> ktulhy, и че, терь еще 100500 постов о том как тебе нужна помощ читаьт?
<baronos> !ask > ktulhy
<ubuntuhelp> ktulhy, please see my private message
<artus> вопросы в студию
<Scrimmer> fresh_fm: а решения этой проблемы нету ?)
<Scrimmer> Ой, я же забыл сказать - я в компизе включал другое переключение окон, там были конфликты
<Scrimmer> И я как обычно поотключал другие модули, которые конфликтовали :)
<fresh_fm> tcnm) vsirf
<fresh_fm> мышь
<artus> sd;f ksd;fl kewpo k
<artus> батарея
<artus> fresh_fm, чето как то не равноценный у тебя перевод )
<ktulhy> Ситуация такая: сейчас ставлю xubuntu 12.04, и две проблемы: хард постоянно включается-выключается и установка вылетает.
<ktulhy> в первом вопросе hdparm не помогает.
<artus> ktulhy, hdparm тут причем на этапе установки да и вообще
<artus> шнурки на винты меняй, бывает
<ktulhy> artus, вроде ж hdparm за это отвечает.
<ktulhy> Раньше такого не было, только сейчас.
<artus> himik, за что? за отваливания винта ?
<ktulhy> Ставлю на бук.
<fresh_fm> artus:я сделал в параметрах раскладки клавиатуры. там много всего. что то тыкнул и заработало
<ktulhy> Еще на раскладке клавиатуры крашится ubi-console-setup с кодом 1.
<fresh_fm>  ktulhy: мож диск записал плохо? у меня было такое
<artus> ktulhy, здаетцо мне у тебя образ корявый, часом не с болванки ставиш?
<artus> тут или болванка корявая, или образ коряво стянулся, тянул небось браузером?
<ktulhy> тянул торрентом, ставлю с флешки.
<ktulhy> Сейчас попробую диск на ошибки проверить.
<fresh_fm> а может и диск конченый... я через алкаголь писал и все отменно! записал через неро, вобще не устанавливалось и ноут вырубало
<ktulhy> У меня нетбук, потому с диска установить не получится.
<fresh_fm> а чо дисковод не купишь)))?
<fresh_fm> будет ноут бук
<fresh_fm> :-D
<ktulhy> fresh_fm, смысл? Я дисками уже джва года не пользуюсь.
<ktulhy> Писал, кстати, с помощью unetbootin.
<artus> ktulhy, поддерживаю) у самого дыра на месте привода
<ktulhy> Пошёл я проверять - перезаписывать
<ktulhy> Спасибо всем, кто откликнулся, еще вернусь.
<fresh_fm> а может и флешку доканал
<fresh_fm> у меня вон тоже в ящики 3 флешки валяються. втыкаю в бук, а они даже не форматируються
<fresh_fm> бло бло бло
<ktulhy> Proverka skazala, chto vsyo normalno.
<artus> ktulhy, но транслит тутачки под запретом )
<fresh_fm> а сам образ сколько весит?
<Pastuh> а что отвечает за переключение окон?
<artus> ktulhy, значит флешкаЮ, форматируй и залиивай по новому
<Pastuh> как его настройки на изначальные сбросить?
<ktulhy> fresh_fm 680mb
<fresh_fm> а не 701?
<ktulhy> Xubuntu.
<fresh_fm> ясно
<fresh_fm> флешка
<fresh_fm> крест
<fresh_fm> амин
<fresh_fm> kilal ее)
<ktulhy> Установка отваливается после ввода логина-пароля
<ktulhy> Мать её.
<fresh_fm>   флешка походу умерлаг
<ktulhy> А еще сейчас этот чёрт не может еще и диски примонтировать.
<ktulhy> Попробую форматну еще раз, чё.
<fresh_fm> может и ваще зачахнуть
<fresh_fm> я вот не помню прогу. она флешки делает.  у меня у самого валяеться 3 штуки мертвые))
<Scrimmer> Ребят, а можн окак то настройки компиза вернуть в дефолтные?
<fresh_fm> apt-get install package_name O:-)
<Sumomo> Scrimmer: preferences-> под profile "unity" есть reset to defaults
<Scrimmer> Ура, вернул переключение окон :)
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, нечего с компизом баловаться
<Scrimmer> SergeyIT: больше не буду :(
<gim_> Да к тому же compiz manager юнити отрубал одно время в 11.10 даже если ничего не меняешь :D Незнаю пофиксили ли это
<Scrimmer> Ну щас более-менее)
<^DEMOSS^> мне кажется или юните прожорлив чрезвычайно ?
<SergeyIT> слегка прожорлив )
<gim_> Ну там много перделок, так что да
<Scrimmer> 125 мб у мну хавает
<^DEMOSS^> Просто папаня на том же ноуте работает хорошо, а вот последний бубен несчадно дает лаги (
<^DEMOSS^> хотя и выглядит неплохо
<Scrimmer> выглядит шикарно прям, я бы сказал
<Scrimmer> Я так люблю винду. Обиделась на меня и не хочет запускаться
<Scrimmer> прелесть)
<SergeyIT> ты ее не умеешь готовить )
<Scrimmer> она была готова, только бери
<andrex> её нужно покормить парочкой жоских дисков)
<andrex> т*
<TheFalkorr> этот крик души вообще к какой теме?
<baronos> TheFalkorr: все началось с компиза у него ;)
<Scrimmer> что винда вся из себя фу такая
<TheFalkorr> baronos: а его портировали на венду?
<andrex> Scrimmer: фанатик?
<Scrimmer> да не, просто с детства не люблю винду
<Scrimmer> лагающая хрень)
<TheFalkorr> @voice Scrimmer
<baronos> TheFalkorr: он начал то с убунту, но как то телепортировался в винду, и тут я упустил момент перхода мысли компиза к ведне
<andrex> надо было +q
<TheFalkorr> andrex: сча он получит
<andrex> ghbitk jrfzyysq
<andrex> пришел окаянный
<TheFalkorr> @voice Scrimmer
<adskifbiz> кто-нибудь переносил почту из Еволюшна в Громоптицу?
<mahert> Приветствую
<baronos> вот ради интереса пойду попробую перенести :D
<fresh_fm> здоров
<baronos> ну да, акк подключил и вся почта гугла оказалась в громоптице :)
<mahert> Проблема с установкой видеодрайвера. Пишет, что не удалось установить или обновить пакет fglrx. Началось это после того как обновил ядро с 2.6.32-33-generic на 2.6.35-020635rc1-generic. Я вернул обратно ядро 2.6.32-33-generic, но проблема осталась
<adskifbiz> baronos, так это наверное ИМАП ?
<mahert> ubuntu 10.04.4
<baronos> adskifbiz: угу
<andrex> !ati | mahert
<ubuntuhelp> mahert: Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<shenmue> ати такая ати
<shenmue> всем пыщ!!!
<baronos> тыщ
<adskifbiz> baranos так это понятно. А у меня несколько POP фильтрами по разным папкам рассовано. Так просто не перенести
<baronos> adskifbiz: ща я уже поп смотрю
<shenmue> baronos ты комп заказал за 25 баков?
<baronos> shenmue: где заказывать?
<shenmue> где то там в интернетах. лучше у производителя ес-но чем пока сюда привезут и китайцы не склонируют
<shenmue> 1822р вроде вместе с доставкой
<shenmue> http://www.raspberrypi.org/ офф сайт . вроде последнии вообще на федоре выпустили
<artus> shenmue, чето как то 25 баков и 1822р совсем не одинаково , или я чего то не знаю?
<mahert> !ati-wow
<ubuntuhelp> Установка и настройка WOW (World Of Warcraft) для ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/configuring_wow_with_ati
<baronos> shenmue: это не та контора которая в неблагополучных районах мира на верталете скидывала планшеты на солнечных батареях?))
<shenmue> вроде нет. там чел одекватный
<andrex> это гдето 730 рублей, и доставка всё остальное
<andrex> жуть
<shenmue> доставка еще
<shenmue> налоги и прочее
<shenmue> baronos там у чела проблемы. пришлось еще 2 завода в европе нанимать =) не успевают штамповать. фигли первые 10к штук за 4 минуты раскупили
<artus> shenmue, ммм, так может в топку с такими расценками , когда доставка в полтора раза дороже
<shenmue> artus пока сюда привезут. цены накрутят. лучше сразу заказать у производителя.
<andrex> да он вабще не стоит тогда таких денег), что с доставкой что сюды привезуть не Ъ короче
<shenmue> да там доставка половина цены наверное
<shenmue> никак не могу найти инфу на сайте по операционке
<shenmue> Main OS distributions include  Debian ARM,  Fedora,  KidsRuby and Raspberry PupPy from Puppy Linux
<shenmue> http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/ куль
<Tmin10> Как отключить показ недавних файлов и недавних загрузок в главном меню Ubuntu 12.04?
<andrex> может в myunity есть
<Tmin10> спасибо, посмотрб
<Tmin10> кстати, нормально до 12.04 с 11.10 обновился, тока пропал пункт спящего режима...
<Tmin10> хотя не особо тут различий видно)
<blackcat> это известная штука и довольно легко лечится
<Tmin10> как?
<Tmin10> в myunity для 2d режима мало настроек, есть показ последних приложений только, файлов нету
<blackcat> Tmin10: http://vasilisc.com/hibernate_ubuntu1204
<Tmin10> кстати, 12 ставил с нуля и обновлял, в первом случаем главное меню красное, во втором синее, это настраивается?
<Tmin10> blackcat: спасибо, попробую
<blackcat> перейдя с 10.04, был капитально разочарован.
<blackcat> так, к слову.
<Scrimmer> Никто не пробовал ставить дополнение к наутилусу от ITMages на 12.04 ?
<Tmin10> blackcat: а чем?
<blackcat> нулевой настраиваемостью и массой мелких багов
<blackcat> ушел на минт. удачи всем %)
<Tmin10> эх, я кроме синих панелек не заметил разницы)
<Tmin10> после 11.10
<gim_> blackcat: !xubuntu не вариант?
<blackcat> в сравнении с 11.10, действительно, думаю разницы минимум :)
 * c5h12 свалил с Минта )
<Tmin10> хотя у мя синие обои, может из-за них стало всё синим?
<andrex> лаунчер меняет цвет, в зависимости от обоев
<blackcat> конечно.
<c5h12> люди, кто-нибудь пробовал писать дрова под Линукс?
<Tmin10> хех, интересно конечно))) но я хочу чёрный цвет и синие обои((
<blackcat> gim_: не. я люблю gnome2, и минтовый Mate ближайшее что мне подошло.
<c5h12> вообще, есть какой-нить чат программеров, пищущих дрова под Линь? )
<c5h12> жесть как умаялся маны читать
<gim_> Для чего ты хочешь драйвера писать?
<c5h12> ну... как бы это сказать... В Лине есть понятие "драйвер-фильтр для сети"?
<Pastuh> народ, посоветуйте хороший текстовый редактор
<blackcat> Pastuh: gedit :)
<gim_> Pastuh: Geany, Medit, Gedit
<c5h12> драйвер виртуального сетевого устройства, в общем
<andrex> !editor > Pastuh
<ubuntuhelp> Pastuh, please see my private message
<Tmin10> так получается нельзя убрать эти загрузки и последние файлы?
<Tmin10> это ведь палево же)
<Pastuh> blackcat: gedit не связывает теги (не показывает где тег закрывается :( )
<Tmin10> notepad++ под вайном?)
<Tmin10> так и не могу от него отказаться(
<Scrimmer> geany
<Scrimmer> помоему так, аналог notepad++
<blackcat> Pastuh: так тебе если для кодинга, может лучше netbeans или eclipse какой-нибудь?
<Tmin10> qt ещё
<blackcat> хотя да, np++ крут.
<gim_> Tmin10: Я где-то видел отличную аналогию, очень всё схоже с np++
<Pastuh> blackcat: eclipse мне вообще не нра :(
<blackcat> Pastuh: аналогично. потому в моём перечне он вторым :)
<Tmin10> Pastuh: нетбинс отличная штука
<blackcat> йес.
<Pastuh> сенкс
<gim_> Pastuh: geany закрывает теги
<Pastuh> ща гляну
<Tmin10> хотя я и эклипс юзаю, подж андроид в нём писать удобно
<Pastuh> и его тоже
<blackcat> только сначала убедись что жава сановская стоит.
<Tmin10> на опенЖДК тоже идёт
<blackcat> а то от этой опенжабы гемор один
<Tmin10> тока меееедленно
<gim_> нетбинс на джаве, соответственно медленно и ресурсов жрёт
<Tmin10> а все ide видимо на джаве для php(
<gim_> Geany на Си
<Tmin10> это ide?
<gim_> Да
<gim_> Лёгкая очень
<gim_> Быстра
<gim_> !geany
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='geany'
<Tmin10> сейчас попробую...
<shenmue> !ubuntu
<ubuntuhelp> Дистрибутив GNU/Linux на основе проекта Debian GNU/Linux. Он разрабатывается огромным комьюнити:  http://www.ubuntu.ru анг. http://www.ubuntu.com ps: !ubuntu-install !ubuntu-rus !ubuntu-netinst !ubuntu-test !ubuntu-speedup !ubuntu-build !ubuntu-sharing
<Tmin10> а то нетбинс на 1 гиге и кселероне много думает...
<shenmue> оу круто
<blackcat> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geany - там как одна из фич указано "Автоматическая подстановка закрывающих тегов HTML / XML."
<Tmin10> о, я нашёл как отключить кажется эти последние файлы, в 12.04 же ввели менеджер конфиденциальности)
<blackcat> Tmin10: чуть ли не единственная фича которая мне реально приглянулась ;)
<Tmin10> ща вот и опробуем)
<Tmin10> хм, может ребут поможет...
<Legioner> Всем привет! Подскажите драйвер на видеокарту ATI из центра загрузок в 12,04  какой версии. Или где можно узнать  об этом?
<blackcat> зачем так злобно. в сеанс перезайди
<Tmin10> geany что-то 2 метра весит...
<blackcat> это много или мало? :)
<Tmin10> мало) нетбинс вон 150 весил
<Scrimmer> хорошая оптимизация ;)
<Tmin10> кстати, а в 12 по какой кнопке появлется окошко поиска или запуска, как в главном меню?
<blackcat> Legioner: 8.960, согласно этому вот http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/fglrx
<blackcat> Tmin10: альт или супер
<Tmin10> а то несколько раз открывалось, а так и не уловил что нажал)))
<Tmin10> а, альт)
<blackcat> причем строго левый, насколько я помн
<blackcat> * помню
<shenmue> ну если сразу по 10 кнопок нажимать ес-но что не поймаешь =)
<Tmin10> кстати, я тут как то ctr+alt+f2 нажал, а получил тексовой режим...
<gim_> Ну это нормальн
<shenmue> ну и норм
<blackcat> не бойся виртуальной консоли :) попроси ее при помощи ctrl+alt+f7, она тебя отпустит :)
<Legioner> blackcat: а как можно обновить, скачал с сайта run расширение пока не понял как можно установить.
<blackcat> Legioner: на кой с сайта?
<shenmue> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<Tmin10> хм, вроде раньше обычная консоль появлялась так?
<blackcat> вообще .run это бинарный пакет. то есть его именно просто запускают. но, кагбэ, на свой страх и риск
<gim_> Обычная по ctrl+alt+t
<shenmue> Tmin10 ктрл+альт+т
<blackcat> Tmin10: ну типа обычная и есть "виртуальная" :)
<Tmin10> хм, мне как то уютнее в графической системе)
<blackcat> тогда gnome-terminal, да.
<Legioner> blackcat:  а от куда обновить если не с официального сайта
<gim_> Legioner: Из репозиториев, понадёжнее будет
<Legioner> какой камандой
<Legioner> gim_: какой командой
<blackcat> apt-get install fglrx
<Legioner> спасибо сейчас попоробую
<gim_> Legioner: CTRL+ALT+T >> jockey-gtk
<gim_> Там графически всё сделаешь
<andrex> писатель, емуж дали ссылки на ман по установке)
<gim_> Он проигнорировал как видишь)
<Tmin10> эх, я не понимаю, как работает конфиденциальность, отключил учёт активности, ничего не исчезло((
<Tmin10> кстати, в 12 появились отчёты об ошибках, уже несколько отправил)
<Tmin10> по прежнему показываются недавние файлы! хотя я запретил учёт этого и стёр всё!
<Tmin10> какая тут приватность
<Scrimmer> тебе есть что скрывать?)
<blackcat> оно от других юзер-аккаунтов прячет, хехе :))
<Tmin10> блин, я хочу у себя это убрать(((
<Scrimmer> папочка /media/disk/soft/directx/programm/ne_trogatb/sekretno/janna_and_susanna_loves/
<Scrimmer> ;D
<blackcat> лол
<Tmin10> ))
<Scrimmer> а мне, например, нравится эта функция
<Tmin10> я и в винде её отключал и тут пытаюсь...
<Tmin10> хм, ща там всё пропало, толи глюк, толи система меня поняла....
<c5h12> блиин
<c5h12> читать про то, как писать дрова - это что-то
<c5h12> еле врубился, о чём вообще шла речь )
<c5h12> разгадывать некомментированные сорцы - это почти как дизассемблить
<Tmin10> а для написания дров разве не надо знать особенности железки?
<blackcat> нет, если ты виртуальный девайс сам пишешь :)
<gim_> Кто Xubuntu 12.04 ставил? Как полёт?
<Scrimmer> странно, весь день сайт виртуалбокса лежит
<Scrimmer> о_0
<Tmin10> а виртуальный хостинг можно на virtualbox построить?
<Scrimmer> не знаю
<andrex> можно
<jillsmitt> нужно
<jillsmitt> именно так и делают все нормальные люди
<jillsmitt> разумеется
<andrex> не я вбокс как вирт сервера не юзаю
<andrex> !kvm
<ubuntuhelp> KVM явл. предпочтительным методом виртуализации в Ubuntu. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<Tmin10> а это автоматизировать ведь можно? а то я тока с GUI его работал
<Tmin10> кстати, а что такое ubuntu cloud?
<sharikoff> можно
<sharikoff> посмотри proxmox
<Tmin10> кстати, а можно заставить мигать индикатор wifi на ноуте?
<Tmin10> а то он постоянно горит, когда включён wifi, а на винде он мигал при передаче байт и медленно мигал при поиске
<sharikoff> echo 1 > /там/где/led&&sleep 1&&echo 0 > /там/где/led
<sharikoff> =)
<Tmin10> ну не настолько же)
<sharikoff> а нафига моргать то?
<sharikoff> работает и ладно
<Tmin10> видно, что идёт передача информации
<Tmin10> или видно, что коннект установилсч
<sharikoff> if ping вторая сторона thrue then моргнуть нумлоком
<sharikoff> так нормально?
<sharikoff> =)
<Tmin10> при обновлении эклипс повредился...
<Tmin10> что то своих пакетов не находит
<andrex> http://paste.pro/5148644 )
<sharikoff> andrex: во
<sharikoff> красафчег
<Tmin10> а что такое gpio?
<sharikoff> лучше жужжать приводом
<Tmin10> в нетбуке?)
<sharikoff> в нетбуке гасить монитор
<sharikoff> =)
<c5h12> люди, как вы думаете... Есть дрова на USB ADSL модем, компилятся на ядре не выше 2.4. Можно как-то переопределить (перегрузка в C/C++) некоторые типы, структуры и т.п. в сорцах драйвера, чтобы заставить скомпилиться по ядро 2.6? Или оно отличается слишком сильно и пÑ
<jillsmitt> sharikoff: thrue =) lol
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> ну чтоп понятнее было
<sharikoff> и светилось ярче
<Tmin10> usb adsl, ужас...
<c5h12> ога
<c5h12> ещё какой
<Tmin10> может проще роутер купить с adsl?)
<Tmin10> мой вон несколько лет уже валяется
<sharikoff> c5h12: нифига не понятно
<jillsmitt> хочу спарк или он называется сейчас уже
<jillsmitt> с кедой
<sharikoff> c5h12: http://clck.ru/10Cbv
<Scrimmer> Хм, Win + W прикольно 0_о
<Tmin10> Scrimmer: что это?
<c5h12> sharikoff, ну, типа, сэмулировать для ядра 2.6 отсутствующие в нём части ядра 2.4, так понятнее? )
<Scrimmer> Комбинация клавиш :)
<Tmin10> как эклипс удалить?)
<Tmin10> качал с оф сайта)
<andrex> Scrimmer: не понял, кто тя развойсил?
<c5h12> оба! Eclipse&
<c5h12> ?
<c5h12> а чем не понравился? )
<Scrimmer> Кстати, а я могу расширить раздел под убунту?
<c5h12> а то я тоже хотел его ставить
<Scrimmer> andrex: эм, не знаю.
<Tmin10> c5h12: переустановить хочу
<andrex> надо было +qv всёже
<Tmin10> c5h12: побился видимо он, не может найти классы редактора даже
<Scrimmer> не надо, я только по делу
<Tmin10> c5h12: я на нём под андроид пишу, альтернатив вроде нету
<c5h12> Tmin10, make uninstall или менеджер пакетов? Не фурычат?
<Tmin10> я не пакетом ставил
<Tmin10> а с оф сайта что то качал
<Tmin10> щас уточню что, кажется sh
<c5h12> Tmin10, http://objectmix.com/java/160224-eclipse-uninstall-but-how.html
<Tmin10> хм, качал tar.gz
<Tmin10> но я же его устанавливал как то...
<andrex> see readme
<Tmin10> ща скачаю, посмотрю как ставил его...
<andrex> и install
<c5h12> блин, мой ник похоже ситуацию под Виндой описывает
<Tmin10> andrex: не знаю где у него ридми)
<c5h12> *линк
<c5h12> не ник )
<Tmin10> c5h12: да я понял, я так же под виндой его ставил, просто распаковывая
<Festour> Ку всем! Есть убунта 12,04 для процессоров ARM?
<Tmin10> нет вроде ещё
<c5h12> http://www.google.kz/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=linux%20eclipse%20deinstallation&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CDcQFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.linuxforums.org%2Fforum%2Fred-hat-fedora-linux%2F158128-solved-how-uninstall-eclipse.html&ei=cBOcT4WWAYKbOvDtqPsB&usg=AFQjCNH3d9KBzyjumzTmIZgF3y0AlOIRMw&cad=rja
<c5h12> опа, не то )
<c5h12> вот
<c5h12> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/red-hat-fedora-linux/158128-solved-how-uninstall-eclipse.html
<Tmin10> c5h12: тут про пакет эклипса...
<Festour> Ясно, спс
<Tmin10> c5h12: ща скачаю архив с ним и посмотрю как ставится
<Tmin10> тока хотел попрограммить, а тут эклипс не работает(
<andrex> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/TEGRA/AC100 же
<Tmin10> ну значит я ошибся(
<Tmin10> а на малину можно поставить будет?
<Scrimmer> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<andrex> Tmin10: незнаю
<Tmin10> скорее бы уже можно было заказать несколько штук...
<Tmin10> а какие интересные игры посотуете?)
<shenmue> судоку
<c5h12> посотуем? Ну, я на мобиле не особо играю
<c5h12> не знаю даже
<Tmin10> я про убунту)
<andrex> bash
<c5h12> :D
<Tmin10> andrex: игрался, пару квестов выполнил
<shenmue> sl
<c5h12> C++...
<Tmin10> кстати, shell вообще странный язык...
<c5h12> блин, мне нравится этот канал :D
<andrex> усё пошутили и хватит.
<c5h12> кстати, тут говорят, что Eclipse только ручками удаляется: http://www.gentoo.ru/node/11692
<Tmin10> блин, он же автоматически ставится
<andrex> Tmin10: можешь в диспетчере приложений посмотреть, там даже отзывы есть
<Tmin10> ну я не оттуда ставил
<Tmin10> а пакет eclipse в репах есть
<Tmin10> что то скорость скачивания эклипса выше мегабита не поднимается...
<andrex> тяжелый, трудно тянется)
<Tmin10> томский пед что то плохо отдаёт, а ещё зеркалом назвались...
<Tmin10> хм, может с интернетом чего случилось, с других зеркал тоже самое(
<Tmin10> так,флеш куда то пропал...
<Scrimmer> ребят, а что такое nvidia-current-modaliases ?
<Scrimmer> у меня на ноут не находит кандидата на установку этого пакета
<andrex> ну это алиасы к модулям походу, и не должно находить нету его в репах
<Scrimmer> и как быть?
<andrex> никак не нужно оно
<Scrimmer> http://goo.gl/nbcwZ
<Scrimmer> но ведь тут сказано
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: в источники зайди, смени зеркало на главное. Может зеркало не полное
<[Raiden]> бывает, особенно по началу. Я вчера например скайп не мог поставить, 2 пакет нехватало
<andrex> nvidia-current и всё
<[Raiden]> сменил зеркало и всё ок
<andrex> больше ничего не нужно
<Onkeltem> Привет. Как в Gnome Shell добавить сочетание клавишь для запуска программы?
<Onkeltem> ь - лишний
<Tmin10> в настройках клавиатуры вроде было
<andrex> в параметрах клавиатуры
<Onkeltem> о, точно :)
<[Raiden]> не. В ГШ какая-то хитрая байда. надо в гсеттингс включить какой-то ключик, что-то сделать для выбора хоткея, потом ключик вернуть
<[Raiden]> хотя может вру. Я его неделю юзал и давно
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: привет, кстати
<[Raiden]> ку
<andrex> вот вот
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: не не, всё сразу заработало
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: шустрая кде
<Onkeltem> Отличненько
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: но так не привычно, что блин) решил снести)
<Onkeltem> Народ, скоро я сделаю первый экстеншн :) Поделюсь ))
<[Raiden]> Ну мне не обязательно отчитываться. Снес и ладно.
<[Raiden]> только имхо, кто видел винду хоть раз, тому как раз будет привычней кде
<Tmin10> эх, что то все зеркала эклипса тормозят...
<Tmin10> немцы вон 2 мегабита тока отдают(
<c5h12> тока немцы или тока 2 мегабита? )
<[Raiden]> И ещё тем будет удобно, кто юзал гном2 + компиз , т.к. квин взял из компиза несколько возможностей , в общем-то все важные )
<Onkeltem> Tmin10: нигавари. Там всегда всё медленно :( Видимо, чтобы не вызывать у пользователей когнитивного диссонанса: среда тормозная, значит и ставиться должна медленно
<Tmin10> Да не, среда то вроде нормальная
<Onkeltem> Tmin10: ага. точна.
<Tmin10> но загрузка удручает, из томска и италии 1мегабит, из германии 2
<Tmin10> торент вообще полмегабита качает
<c5h12> хехе
<Scrimmer> может у тя траблы со связью?)
<c5h12> у меня 32 Кбпс
<Tmin10> не, сейчас потестил, 7 мегабит, пинг 32 мс
<Onkeltem> Delphi почти 16 лет назад, шустро бегал на P90 с несколькими мегабайтами оперативы....
<Tmin10> а у кого какая скорость инета?
<c5h12> аж интересно, что у вас за инет в Томске? Похоже, вшатывает наш
<Onkeltem> А Eclipse после запуска сжирает 700+ мегабайт
<Tmin10> c5h12: я не в томске, это там зеркало)
<Onkeltem> Я конечно понимаю, что RAM надо как-то использовать...
<c5h12> мой - 4 Мбпс на казахстанские ресурсы, 2 - на зарубежные. скачал 30 гигов - 32 Кбпс на зарубежные
<Tmin10> Onkeltem: у мя 2 сотни берёт
<Tmin10> c5h12: и почём?)
<andrex> кбпс интересно что п означает)
<c5h12> блин, надо в рубли пересчитать
<Onkeltem> Tmin10: ты java правишь? у меня - php (pdt)
<Tmin10> Onkeltem: аднроид приложения
<Onkeltem> Tmin10: странненько....
<Onkeltem> Tmin10: а, ну видимо у меня проекты просто большие - обычно это drupal установки
<Onkeltem> Tmin10: сейчас поетестим )
<c5h12> Tmin10, рублей 800-850 выходит
<Tmin10> Onkeltem: возможно, я пока просто учусь, поэтому проекты мелкие
<Tmin10> c5h12: мда, многовато...
<c5h12> хоть так
<Tmin10> у мя сейчас будет 20 мегабит, ночью 40-50, на локальные ресурсы 100, за 450 рублей
 * c5h12 ещё помнит времена диалапа
<Tmin10> c5h12: у мя адсл на 64 был 2 года)
<Onkeltem> Tmin10: да, после запуска съело 222 метра (все проекты закрыты)
<Tmin10> Onkeltem: странно, может мои 2 гига бережёт?)
<[Raiden]> Я первый линукс купил на сд, намитинском рынке. Т.к. качать в то время 650мб было нереально )
<Tmin10> эх, а я убунту с версии 8 юзать начал
<Onkeltem> Tmin10: так, после открытия одного сайта (проекта - смотрит в корень WWW установки Drupal), потребление возрасло до 573 метра
<Onkeltem> Tmin10: слуш, спасибо! чет я раньше не задумывался :) Думаю сейчас над реформированием системы. Возможно мне и не нужно проект создавать в корне, разве что нескокьо проектиков для модулей, темы
<[Raiden]> и первое знакомство было не очень удачным. Недолгим. Мне попались тогда 2 дистра , слакваре 3.0 и редхет 4.2 (тогда ещё небыло разделения на федору и шапку).
<Tmin10> Onkeltem: )
<[Raiden]> Настоящее использование началось когда в руки попался mandrake 5.2 c лву 1.1.2
<Onkeltem> Tmin10: закрыл проект, ресурсы Eclipse пока не вернул
<Tmin10> Onkeltem: утекла память?
<Onkeltem> Tmin10: как было 19%, так и осталось
<Tmin10> у мя кстати хромиум довольно много берёт, куда ему 150 метров для простой вкладки?
<[Raiden]> *лву - kde
<Reyko32> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
 * andrex начинал с асп 6
<[Raiden]> фортунки тут выдали
<[Raiden]> Величайшее умение писателя - это умение вычеркивать (с) Ф.М.Достоевский
<Tmin10> жаль не толстой
<Scrimmer> В общем, вроде как драйвера установились на ноуте, что в Драйверы устройств его не видно, и оболочка запускается 2D
<Scrimmer> Как быть ? :(
<Tmin10> хм, у мя без дров и 3д работает...
<[Raiden]> glxinfo |egrep 'rendering|OpenGL' запость
<Scrimmer> сек, сестра ноут вернет :)
<Tmin10> блин, в архиве эклипса нету инсталятора
<[Raiden]> Я ставил 12.04 с 0, Сначала загрузив лайв и подключившись к инету. И во время устанвоки выбрал ставить обновления и закрытые компоненты. После ребута в свежеустановленную у меня сразу дрова от нвидии стоят
<Tmin10> как же я тогда ставил его что он оказался в /usr/lib...
<[Raiden]> и ещё, я выше писал про зеркало...
<[Raiden]> но наверное никто не слушал и не сделал )
<andrex> Tmin10: ищи маны по установке запуску в архиве или гугли
<Tmin10> а у яндекса полное зеркало?
<[Raiden]> ну в какой-то момент времени наверное полное.
<[Raiden]> просто бывает неудачные моменты )
<Tmin10> фух, я в центре приложений ставил)
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: я поставил Основной сервер
<Scrimmer> но ничего не было :(
<[Raiden]> ок
<Tmin10> кстати, почему, когда качает пакеты с сервера и получает 502 ошибку, не пробует скачать ещё раз, а завершает установку?
<Onkeltem> Tmin10: блин,  такое нашел!!! Ща проверяю
<Tmin10> Onkeltem: нашёл куда память течёт?
<Onkeltem> Tmin10: короче, GC так работает - он не торопится освобождать, вот и всё - типа мало ли, пригодится
<andrex> Tmin10: archive.ubuntu.com юзай, там точно полное
<Tmin10> andrex: с него скорость была маленькая при релизе 12.04
<andrex> ну ессно
<Tmin10> Onkeltem: и что делать?
<Onkeltem> Tmin10: НО! Оказалось что есть классная штука :) Preferences > General - поставь галку Show heap status и перезапусти Eclipse. Внизу в панели повится индикация потребляемой оперативы с кнопкой принудительно очистки!
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: насчет непривычно кстати, надо как минимум неделю после другйо среды. 1-2 дня не серьезно. За них даже невозможно понять всё что можно делать
<Tmin10> у, прикольно, для нетбинса бы ещё такое
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: возможно :)
<[Raiden]> в прочем фиг с ним, мучайся с другим своим выбором :)
<Tmin10> юнити нормальная среда, всё удобно тут...
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: а вот еще, кто больше памяти кушает: юнайти или кде?
<[Raiden]> кде
<Onkeltem> Tmin10: супер вообще опция, работает вроде. Прям видно как скачкообразно растет потребление. Было 117 метров допустим, открыл 1 файл, 149 стало :)
<Scrimmer> намного?
<[Raiden]> в 32бит версии кде есть около 300мб после загрузки
<Tmin10> Onkeltem: ща попробую, эклипс как раз переустановил
<[Raiden]> всё что могу сказать
<[Raiden]> в 64бит примерно 500-600
<Tmin10> [Raiden]: а юнити?
<Tmin10> блин, эклипсу переустановка не помогла...
<[Raiden]> должно быть меньше, я не могу сказать сколько, т.к. с релиза гном3 сразу перешел с г2 на кде
<Onkeltem> Tmin10: хм, фактическое потребление памяти (по htop - RES) конечно отличается от heap size.
<Tmin10> а как можно проверить наличие джавы?
<[Raiden]> крайне рекомендую иметь 4гб рам и вообще не парить мозг такими вопросами.
<Onkeltem> Tmin10: например, при фактическом потреблении 550 метров, heap показывает, что его размер 350, а заюзано - вообще 150...
<Onkeltem> Tmin10: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/94331/how-can-i-reduce-eclipses-memory-use - вообще ограничить максимальный размер оперативы можно через .ini
<Tmin10> Onkeltem: может там статическая память?
<Onkeltem> Tmin10: может
<shenmue> чот инетбутин какойто капризный
<shenmue> если сам монтируешь то пишет. если какая прога монтирует то фигу
<shenmue> а я думал что imegawriter это создание загрузочных юсб =))) пол дня думал что за фигня творится
<Scrimmer> Господа, пробовал кто конвертировать видео на Ubuntu?
<[Raiden]> да все наверное
<Scrimmer> Какой утилитой лучше всего?
<Scrimmer> Пережать из .avi в .mp4
<[Raiden]> многие любят ffmpeg. Рапрямую или через различне гуи-морды
<[Raiden]> Я использовал avidemux
<[Raiden]> Н*
<[Raiden]> в гугле про это более чем
<[Raiden]> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AndroidVideoEncoding
<[Raiden]> http://justanotherwebblog.wordpress.com/2008/06/07/how-to-convert-movies-to-mp4/
<[Raiden]> и ещё сотни линков
<Scrimmer> Спасибо за ссылки. Просто хотел использовать уже проверенную софтину :)
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/04/27/coffee/
<Scrimmer> Так вот чем ученые занимаются =\
<Scrimmer> Если б не халтурили, мы бы уже лазерами стреляли и на марсе жили ><
<[Raiden]> про марс и бластеры :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOjEegeuPxg
<Scrimmer> звука нету :(
<pr0mode> всем привет
<Scrimmer> доров
<[Raiden]> тут в лучшем качестве песня http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhaHw8-Elfc
 * Pastuh смотрит Simon's Cat
<NoOova> народ, убунта стала перезагружаться произвольно
<NoOova> что делаьт?
<boris_t> логи читать
<NoOova> пусто
<NoOova> в сислоге
<NoOova> просто либо зависает либо ребут
<NoOova> мб у ядра параметр какой есть аля блускрин
<arinov> попробуй загрузить без acpi
<Pastuh> блин, это просто умора..:) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VLcLH97eRw&feature=plcp
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Pastuh: угу, веселая штука
<Pastuh> JohnDoe_71Rus: последних 10 я ещё не видел, сижу ухохатываюсь :D
<Tmin10> в совете для red hat написано выполнить mv ~/.eclipse, а второго операнда там не надо?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для 12 мб видео какое максимальное разрешение будет?
<arinov> мбит?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мегабайт видеопамяти
<andrex> 1600 1200 при 16 битах
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а при 24 ?
<Tmin10> никто мне не советовал ничего?)
<Tmin10> кстати, что значит тильда в пути?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дмашний каталог
<arinov> домашний каталог
<Tmin10> а, понял
<JohnDoe_71Rus> короче удалит его
<Tmin10> эх, его нету и так(
<Tmin10> эклипс из-под рута работает, а так не хочет
<arinov> JohnDoe_71Rus: кастрируешь встроенную видюху?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> arinov: выясняю какое разрешение в виртуалке будет
<Tmin10> а можно задать шаблон для locate чтобы искал только .eclipse директории?
<arinov> посчитай
<arinov> площать экрана на глубину цвета
<arinov> это грубо
<Tmin10> загнал в gedit и поискал им)
<UNIm95> Напомните в чем разница между alternate и server?
<Scrimmer> Ребят, делал кто из убунты точку доступа wifi?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сервер это сервер
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Scrimmer: делал из 2-х 10ю04
<Tmin10> что такое http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud ?
<Scrimmer> Небыло такого, что скорость падала до <1mb ?
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus:  а alternate
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: текстовый установщик
<arinov> Scrimmer: это частое явление
<Scrimmer> и как лечится?
<Scrimmer> arinov: лечение этой проблемы есть?
<arinov> зависит от карты
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus: впринципе должна 1280на1024 потянуть при 24 tnt2 при 16 метрах тянула 1600 на 24 битах
<Scrimmer> всмысле?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: спасибо
<NoOova> Tmin10: а зачем тебе эклапс?
<NoOova> эклипс
<Tmin10> NoOova: писать под андроид
<NoOova> понятно. вопрос снимается
<NoOova> я уже хотел idea пиарить
<Tmin10> NoOova: )) я ещё нетбинс юзаю)
<Tmin10> NoOova: для php
<NoOova> а вот тут я попиарю PhpStorm
<NoOova> и комод
<Tmin10> я думал про шторм
<Tmin10> когда выбирал ide
<NoOova> я все понемногу попользовал
<NoOova> эклипс просто ужасен имхо
<NoOova> нетбинс тоже не фантан
<Tmin10> ну под андроид тока эклипс заточен
<Tmin10> для джавы
<NoOova> eclipse pdt я имею ввиду
<NoOova> под анедроид да, тока он
<NoOova> на сколько я знаю
<Tmin10> после удаления эклипса в системе куча всего остаётся...
<Tmin10> может оно и глючит...
<Tmin10> а кто то юзает стандартный бэкапер убунты?
<gim_> Tmin10: Юзал до перехода на xfce
<Tmin10> а восстанавливал что то из бэкапа?
<gim_> Нет, не приходилось
<Tmin10> вот, я тут решил после переустановки развернуть бэкап и обнаружил, что в папке бэкапа пусто...
<Tmin10> я в ubuntu one бэкапил всё
<gim_> В принципе и бесполезно, у меня на отдельном разделе /home, единственное если с жёстким что-то не так будет выручить может, но юзаю dropbox для важных файлов
<gim_> А когда бэкапил файлы были там?
<Tmin10> не смотрел
<gim_> А зря
<Tmin10> а когда решил восстановить, залогинился и бэкапер ничего не нашёл
<Tmin10> ну важного там не было
<Tmin10> тока конфиги прог
<Tmin10> остальное в дропбоксе
<Tmin10> а как удалить каталог командой rm?
<NoOova> Tmin10: командой rm. да
<Tmin10> говорит rm: спуститься в защищённый от записи каталог «eclipse»
<Tmin10> прав не хватает просто?
<andrex> rmdir
<Tmin10> andrex: оно пустые удаляет
<Tmin10> тока если --ignore-fail-on-non-empty юзать
<Istorik> А если через sudo rm -R
<Tmin10> сейчас попробую
<Tmin10> да, прав не хватало
<Tmin10> тока как то странно спрашивало
<andrex> какой вопрос такой ответ.
<Istorik> Подскажите консольный аудио плеер. Нужно на машине без иксов по крону запускать мелодию. Звонок в школе.
<andrex> play mlpayer итд
<andrex> pl*
<SergeyIT> только в команде директории указывать полностью
<Istorik> а кто ни будь настраивал mpd + ncmpc
<[Raiden]> moc
 * pr0mode reboot
<Scrimmer> мощно
<IlyaLevin> народ, как в iptables на сервере открыть 3000 порт для tcp ?
<IlyaLevin> что там прописать надо?
<Kyshtynbai> что значит открыть? по дефолту всё открыто имхо. если есть правило дропающее соединения на 3000 порт удали его
<IlyaLevin> http://server_ip:3000 не срабатывает
<IlyaLevin> закрыт порт
<Kyshtynbai> Ну тада сделай iptables -L и позырь какое правило дропает 3000
<IlyaLevin> http://paste.org.ru/?m6qkhz
<IlyaLevin> вот вывод команды
 * Kyshtynbai напился пива и не хочет копацца в правилах иптаблес
<IlyaLevin> помог, спасибо) приятного вечера с пивом)
<Kyshtynbai> а ты ваще что делаешь? апач-то этот порт слушает?
<Kyshtynbai> если это конечно апач
<NoOova> народ а чем можно ussd с модема отпраивть
<IlyaLevin> я пытаюсь запустить рельсовый сервак
<IlyaLevin> он на 3000 порту сидит
<NoOova> rubi в смысле?
<IlyaLevin> да
<Kyshtynbai> шотакое рельсовый? руби он рейлс
<Kyshtynbai> аа не, это я не знаю.
<IlyaLevin> ruby on rails thin server
<NoOova> и я не знаю
<IlyaLevin> так сервак порт 3000 слушает нормально
<IlyaLevin> вопрос в том, чтобы внешний пакет tcp на него пропустить
 * Kyshtynbai робко предлагает заглянуть в логи... и в нетстат посмотреть есть ли таке соединение на такой порт
<shenmue> хы... я тут уже часа два втыкаю что тут к чему в юнити =)
<shenmue> ничо не понятно
<IlyaLevin> netstat: http://paste.org.ru/?t17auo
<Scrimmer> Это ужасно. Звука нету, сайт виртуалбокса не пашет - на телефон фильм не закиунуть.
<Kyshtynbai> Gnome 3 - вот выбор профессионалов! Профессионалы выбирают Gnome 3!
<Kyshtynbai> :)))
<arinov> что за чушь? :)
<pr0mode> shenmue: я тоже пару часов повтыкал ибросил это занятие ))
<shenmue> гном щель тоже не подарок
<UNIm95> я скоро в 12.04 на xubuntu-desktop втыкать буду
<UNIm95> ибо гном мертв, кде 4 мне не очень unity там же
<Kyshtynbai> Гном живее всех живых.
<Kyshtynbai> Как Ленин.
<UNIm95> кстати в 12.04 пофиксили уменьшенную работу от батарей пришедшую с 2.6.38?
<pr0mode> поставил на тестовую машину 12.04, пошёлкал юнити - не понял ничего, пощупал гном3 - выпал в осадок..., сейчас включил гном классический без эффектов, сижу и думаю - радоваться мне или нет.
<Kyshtynbai> не могу сказать, батареи меня не волнуют. но учитывая, что в 12.04 в данный момент 3.2.0-24-generic-pae
<Kyshtynbai> то думаю что да, хотя всякое бывает
<NoOova> Администрация канала, тут есть кто?
<UNIm95> NoOova спроси у artus
<pr0mode> кстати гном3 батарею заметно быстрее сжирает из-за эффектов всяких ...
<Kyshtynbai> Пацаны, я раньше тоже боялся юнити и гнома но полюбил и то и то. Достаточно просто поюзать из слегка имхо.
<Kyshtynbai> *их.
<shenmue> Kyshtynbai где в юнити шрифты?
<NoOova> Kyshtynbai: гном ничего не навязывает. а янити это навязаная почти проприентарная вещь
<NoOova> всмысле что юнити это только убунту
<pr0mode> shenmue: пробовал панельку сбоку вниз перетащить?))
<[Raiden]> а что если я специально гному3 выделил 2 недели  и поюзав окончательно понял что это мне не надо. Если только приплачивать ещё будут.
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> pr0mode нет
<NoOova> [Raiden]: ну он норм же
<[Raiden]> чем?
<Scrimmer> pr0mode: панельку можно перенести ?!
<Kyshtynbai> usr/share/fonts? это прихожит в голову в первую очередь
<pr0mode> shenmue: ничего так смотрится, как avant прям ))
<NoOova> визуально приятный
<UNIm95> Kyshtynbai: посли г2 г3 реально фигня, unity только нетбуки!
<UNIm95> pr0mode: согласен по батарейке, но у меня ноут на 11.04 жил 2 часа на 10.10 живет 3
<[Raiden]> тебе нравится наутилус, еог, тотем, гедит?
<NoOova> такое ощущение что там все подругому отображается
<NoOova> [Raiden]: да конечно
<NoOova> а что такое еог
<[Raiden]> ))
<pr0mode> UNIm95: на 10.04вообще 4 жил ...
<UNIm95> pr0mode:  кто? я?
<Kyshtynbai> ай оф гнмок
<Kyshtynbai> гноме. смотрелка
<pr0mode> баиарея
<pr0mode> *батарея
<[Raiden]> вот для тех кто клюёт на ваё эффект и даже не знает что юзает оно может и норм
<[Raiden]> и ещё не знает зачем юзает, как правило )
<[Raiden]> просто из-за моды
<UNIm95> pr0mode:  у ядра 2.6.38 регрессия с pcie ноутбучными пошла. пришлось хаками править
<NoOova> [Raiden]: я его честно юзаю по причине что гномклассик стал ужасен, а юнити это навязанная мне ввесчь
<NoOova> про агитируемый тобой KDE я ещё думаю
<UNIm95> пофикшено в 3.3 ядре. а в 12.04 3.2
<NoOova> QTdevelop меня впечатлил
<Scrimmer> pr0mode: как перенести панель Unity вниз? :)
<Kyshtynbai> у ская на блоге было это...
<[Raiden]> так ГШ от гном классик не далеко ушел. Это одно и тоже.. Вы просто видите 1 единсвенный эффект 3д и видимо это застилает глаза
<UNIm95> Scrimmer поверни монитор на 90 против часовой стрелки
<Kyshtynbai> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/ тут позырь по-моему было как перенсти вниз этот док юнитевски1
<UNIm95> 90 градусов*
<NoOova> [Raiden]: ну а что юзать то?
<NoOova> мак? =)
<Kyshtynbai> чем вам гноме-шелл не угодил)
<NoOova> или explorer.exe
<NoOova> Kyshtynbai: мне он угодил более менее
<NoOova> а вот kde меня немного беспокоит то что он не на gtk...
<NoOova> это же половина системы
<UNIm95> NoOova жжошь!
<NoOova> помоему там просто в библиотеках жуткий беспорядок
<NoOova> в qt
<NoOova> а в gtk все вроде как по приличнее
<pr0mode> странно, 12.04 начала усиленно жрать своп )))
<NoOova> + ещё беспокоит набор программ kde... я же его совсем не знаю
<NoOova> что там за kedit или как оно... итп
<NoOova> а гном... привычно
<Kyshtynbai> ну вот это я вообще отказываюсь понимать. кто мешает ставить в гноме кутешный софт, а кедах соотвественно гткашный???
<NoOova> да это тоже самое что программы из под wine запускать
<[Raiden]> никто не мешает. В общем-то. Но зачем. Есди дельфин функциональней наутилуса, кейт лучше гедита, гвенвиев лучше еога и т.д. То зачем мне это куда-то ставить если всё в 1 флаконе могу получить.
<Tmin10> а новость про steam для linux была просто уткой?
<[Raiden]> я уж не говорю про само собсно де. квин просто не ровня для метасити или муттер
<NoOova> [Raiden]: скинь плиз скриншот
<NoOova> рабочего стола
<shenmue> опять райден за своё
<[Raiden]> сходи лучше на ютуб. Ибо я не знаю какой скинуть
<NoOova> странно что его никто не банит и не посылает на kubuntu-ru
<NoOova> =)
<[Raiden]> удобно иметь привелегии оператор
<[Raiden]> а
<[Raiden]> )
<Kyshtynbai> Tmin10: http://www.pcgamer.com/2012/04/26/left4dead4linux-valve-working-on-penguin-steam-client/?ns_campaign=article-feed&ns_mchannel=ref&ns_source=steam&ns_linkname=0&ns_fee=0
<[Raiden]> да и собсно, канал про убунту и линукс. Разговор про кде - это про лдинукс и про убунту в частности, даже если небыло буквы К в вашем инсталяторе - у вас всеравно в репах фулл кде
<NoOova> [Raiden]: меня тут про разговор про javascript забанили
<NoOova> и что) гном же для анимации js использует
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: как и xfce. однако xubuntu lts на  года а ubuntu на 5
<UNIm95> однако xubuntu lts на 3  года а ubuntu на 5
<[Raiden]> я думаю что муттер написан на си, на js может частичное описание эффекта есть - фиг знает
<NoOova> как там... apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: кде поддерживается теперь тоже 5
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: не уверен
<[Raiden]> не уверен - не обгоняй (с)
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  зайди на вики и нас сайты *ubuntu
<UNIm95> у xubuntu lts 3 года у простой 5
<Tmin10> а что делать, когда в юнити верхняя и боковая панельки пропадают?
<NoOova> Tmin10: делай опа
<NoOova> =)
<Tmin10> не работает
<UNIm95> Tmin10: apt-get remove unity-desktop
<Tmin10> у мя и так он пропал)
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: охотно верю. Но информация , даже на 100% точная про хубунту, не отменяет того, что я сказал пр окубунту
<Kyshtynbai> вроде они автоскрываюцца. если мышь на них наводить, они появляются.
<Tmin10> нее, это глюк
<Tmin10> кнопки нажимаются, но ничего нету
<UNIm95> Tmin10: так это чтобы точно не вылезло
<[Raiden]> This release of Kubuntu is a 5 year Long Term Support release that has been developed with a focus on stability features.
<NoOova> Tmin10:
<NoOova> http://www.google.ru/imgres?hl=ru&newwindow=1&safe=off&sa=X&biw=1024&bih=488&tbm=isch&prmd=imvns&tbnid=WmNRKVEsuobh4M:&imgrefurl=http://prived.net/%3Fp%3D3705&docid=bh8w6w_Q9QClJM&imgurl=http://prived.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/esli-v-jizni-tvoei-jopa-delai-opa.jpg&w=530&h=750&ei=BkScT4aPL4WWOtqApfsB&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=8&sig=107342851677035931572&page=1&tbnh=143&tbnw=101&start=0&ndsp=13&ved=1t:429,r:0,
<NoOova> s:0,i:66&tx=46&ty=81
<NoOova> чорт
<Tmin10> )
<UNIm95> [Raiden] спс но в кде клан не затянешь :p
<Tmin10> не помогает,  тока эклипс вывалился ещё
<Tmin10> мона как то юнити перезапустить?
<NoOova> Tmin10: http://goo.gl/Plpnq
<Tmin10> NoOova: мона было ссылку картинки дать)
<NoOova> nтак не интересно
<gim_> Помоему юнити перезапускалось командой: unity --replace &
<[Raiden]> да я и не хотел. Выше просто сказали что не надо бояться г3 или юнити, а просто попробовать и привыкнуть
<[Raiden]> я только на это ответил
<[Raiden]> что в моем случае это не сработало )
<Tmin10> а дополнительно xfce мона поставить, чтобы при загрузке выбирать как у мя сечас гном и юнитти стоят?
<gim_> Tmin10: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Tmin10> а текущий это не затронет?
<gim_> Нет
<[Raiden]> затронет оформление при загрузке. можно вернуть любое если почитать.
<gim_> Ну это фигня
<Tmin10> какое оформление при загрузке, я же смогу выбрать на экране логина?
<gim_> Да у тебя будет выбор между юнити, гномом и xfce
<Tmin10> а, ну ок
<Tmin10> попробую
<Tmin10> а так и кеды тоже можно?
<gim_> Да
<[Raiden]> там кто-то хотел скриншот. Это правда предыдущей уже версии, но сча у меня так же.
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0428/h_1335641556_4779928_5b50be92b6.png
<Tmin10> это xubuntu?
<Tmin10> а, кубунту
<[Raiden]> а это для какого-то холивара щелкал, та же версия с другими настрйоками панели и стола http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0428/h_1335641731_4351924_1ccc468813.png
<Tmin10> хм, unity --reset наверное не перезапускает, а восстанавливает умолчания?
<Tmin10> так, у мя уже открылась вторая юнити...
<[Raiden]> с едкой цветовой раскраской , этот последний 100% :)
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0428/h_1335641962_9890608_6b5ed7515b.png
<Kyshtynbai> Да
<Kyshtynbai> гамма интересная).
<arinov> а как мне у убунты значки поменять?
<arinov> директорий
<[Raiden]> а это г2, новогоднее время , анверное начало 2011 http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0428/h_1335642196_9889751_c4dd393441.png
<gim_> Сам оформляешь?)
<UNIm95> ну народ с богом. пошел на инсталл 12.04
<[Raiden]> ну, иконки из какой-то готовой темы, на панелях прозрачность путем выдора прозрачного фона тоже готового
<[Raiden]> я только скомпоновал )
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], рекламщик
<[Raiden]> такой ещё скриншот сохранился. С настройкой одного из плагинов компиза. Муттер конечно на столько "хорош", что ему вообще не надо настроек ))
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0428/h_1335642629_5095102_3f59645bcf.png
<[Raiden]> по мне, так 7.04 , с тогда ещё глючным берилом было гораздо интересней чем этот ваш г3 , ещё в 2007 году.
<shenmue> pipec odni gluki =) ya fugey s LTS
<[Raiden]> я 1 тольк онашел и уже исправил добавив 1 пременную - фртунки говорили на английском вместо русского.
<[Raiden]> в /etc/default/locale добавил строку LANGUAGE=ru
<shenmue> i raskladka daje otvalilas =))) svalivau na linuxmint
<[Raiden]> bye, friend.
<SergeyIT>  shenmue, значит не умеешь готовить
<gim_> shenmue: Xubuntu, Kubuntu ?
<[Raiden]> and harakiri
<[Raiden]> Вообще полностью согласен с таким советом. Эти два де наиболее рабочие на данные момен ти оба писались для десктопа, а не хз для чего.
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], на 3 компах юнити нормально работает, осталось на сервер поставить
<[Raiden]> каждый сам себе...
<SergeyIT> вот именно! )
<[Raiden]> юнити когда-то создавалось с учетом нетбуков, а ГШ почти на 100% повторяет скриншоты ios с айпада.
<SergeyIT> да какая разница, зачем оглядываться, главное чтобы работало
<[Raiden]> запорожец тоже едет.
<gim_> В точку =)
<umren> [Raiden] гш это жалкое подобие
<UNIm95> Аааааа! Я с мобилы
<UNIm95> чего я пропустил?
<[Raiden]> http://img15.nnm.ru/c/7/7/5/9/1cfc8490680193fdde958372541.jpg
<UNIm95> кстати вопросик возник. Никто еще не пытался реализовать работу серверов обновлений как торрент?
<[Raiden]> современная архитектура ДЕ http://img13.nnm.ru/8/4/1/d/0/3bc2c3b5ec67275522ce74524d0.jpg
<UNIm95> Или это не реализуемо?
<UNIm95> Уже 12ля лисица вышла?
<UNIm95> 12-я*
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: http://sianka.free.fr/
<UNIm95> С мобилы сижу не очень по ссылкам лазиться
<[Raiden]> 2007 последняя новость
<[Raiden]> apt-torrent
<UNIm95> Видимо забили
<gim_> Она так быстро штампуется что потерян вообще интерес к версиям))
<NoOova> народ как определить где лежит домен? я могу посмотреть его нски но мне надо регистратора и аккаунт
<UNIm95> Nslookup
<NoOova> он мне тока айпишник скажет
<UNIm95> Вроде бы
<NoOova> whois скажет инфу о домене, нски на которых лежит
<UNIm95> А dig
<NoOova> а мне надо узнать панельку управления доменом
<NoOova> диг тоже только записи читает
<NoOova> дик это продвинутый nslookup
<NoOova> назначение тоже
<NoOova> домен блин через 4 дня кончается
<UNIm95> Так это надо у хостера спрашивать
<NoOova> и делегирован на мою нску
<NoOova> и блин его надо продлевать а я бог его знает на каком он аккаунте
<UNIm95> По whois определяешь того кто делегирует домен
<NoOova> как
<UNIm95> А дальше у него вход на панель ищешь
<UNIm95> Минут через 20 помогу. Пока инсталлюсь
<NoOova> registrar:     REGTIME-REG-RIPN
<NoOova> ии)))
<NoOova> ну плюсом указаны нски где у меня аккаунт
<NoOova> я скоро вернусь
<UNIm95> загугли эту хрень
<UNIm95> Черт. Он увидел?
<NoOova> [Raiden]: хм
<NoOova> какое то у меня мерзкое ощущение мака
<NoOova> немогу понять почему
<NoOova> ты тут?
<NoOova>  /join kubuntu-ru
<NoOova> ой...
<[Raiden]> Я тут
<[Raiden]> от кде чтоли такое ощущение? Если да, то это как минимум забавно.
<[Raiden]> хотя там экспо есть, в маке есть тоже
<NoOova> [Raiden]: у меня с цветами проблемы, но такое ощущение что...
<NoOova> весь интерфейс гном классик - какойто жолтый
<NoOova> гном шелл - более нейтральный
<NoOova> кеды как и мак с синя
<NoOova> поэтому ассоциации
<[Raiden]> а.. цветовая диференциация. ))
<NoOova> щас language support поставлю... но пока довольно приятно
<NoOova> кстати на фриноде нет канала kubuntu-ru =)))
<NoOova> так что об этом наверное можно сдесь
<NoOova> [Raiden]: а как можно визуальные ффекты настроить?
<[Raiden]> а такие цвета какие ассоциации порождают? http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/7521544.png
<NoOova> экспо, куб рабочего стола, итп. оно вообще есть?
<NoOova> или compiz, emerald в кде нет
<[Raiden]> можно через меню любого окна .
<[Raiden]> в кде по умолчанию компиза и эмеральда нет
<[Raiden]> ест ьквин
<NoOova> хм напоминает винду семерку
<NoOova> =)))
<[Raiden]> пкм по заголовку, анстроить поведение, и там эффекты. Тоже самое можно найти в systemsettings
<NoOova> а если поставить компиз или эмеральд?
<NoOova> или тут этого впринципе нет
<NoOova> а dbus есть?
<NoOova> хотя наверное конечно есть...
<[Raiden]> на первое предложение - если поставишь и выберешь то будет вместо квина использоваться.
<[Raiden]> этого впринципе нет - чего этого?
<[Raiden]> тут вм можно менять
<NoOova> ну что такое kde... честно говоря я привык настолько к гному что gdm + gnome + набор программ для меня целая ос
<[Raiden]> как и в любом другом де кроме ГШ
<NoOova> а linux + x11 + kdm + kde вообще чтото другое
<NoOova> не из той оперы
<NoOova> и вещи в нем свои
<NoOova> и графика подругому
<NoOova> короче как вообще другая операционка, только консоль линуксовая внутри
<NoOova> gconf-editor тоже больше не пригодится?
<[Raiden]> может пригодится если будешь гтк софт использовать или какие-то части гнома
<[Raiden]> для настройки кде не пригодится
<NoOova> гконф насколько я понимаю это чтото типа реестра в венде
<NoOova> а тут есть чтото подобное?
<[Raiden]> нету
<[Raiden]> тут все настрйоки в текстовых файлах
<[Raiden]> хранятся
<[Raiden]> а выбераются в основном через опции в гуи
<[Raiden]> например если ты включишь куб или экспо - эти настрйоки будут в текстовом файле
<[Raiden]> в втоих рассуждениях всё верно, насчет того, что как другая ос. Но ключевое тут слово КАК. Т.к. по сути кде существует с 96 года, как под линукс, так и под другие юникс-лайк системы.
<[Raiden]> а гном появился позднее
<NoOova> [Raiden]: просто вооще непонятно что будет дальше
<[Raiden]> возможно я просто привык, т.к. мое знакомство с кде анчалось раньше чем вышла первая версия гнома
<NoOova> потом опять отвыкать от привычной вещи ради более нового
<[Raiden]> зачем отвыкать и о какой привычнйо вещи ты говоришь? :)
<NoOova> гном
<[Raiden]> гнома2 больше нет, а гном3 разделился как минимум на 3 недоделки
<NoOova> на 3?
<NoOova> я думал на 2
<[Raiden]> ему конец в общем.
<NoOova> гном шелл и гном классик
<[Raiden]> гном классик - это сеесия которую сделала каноникал, например в федоре гном3 фоллбэк уже выпилили.
<[Raiden]> ты можеш ьпривыкнуть к тому, чего нет. Или что есть тольк ов рамках убунты
<NoOova> я вот пожтому и не хочу пользоваться юнити
<NoOova> потому что убунтуонли
<UNIm95> Ксубунта грузиться
<UNIm95> Черт няшно
<NoOova> [Raiden]: хм а мне вот кажется что шрифты тут .... без сглаживания
<NoOova> все както угласто
<[Raiden]> может быть , в центре управления , внешний вид приложений. Там можно выбрать шрифт и настрйоки сглаживания.
<NoOova> ща я перезайду в систему
<UNIm951> test
<ubuntuhelp> UNIm951, Есть контакт.
<NoOova> а как выйти из системы?
<[Raiden]> в общем сам решай. Для меня личн огномов стало слишком много + я никогда до конца его не любил, хот ьи проюзал г3 около 2.5 лет. - всё чт оу меня вызывало в нем воссторг - так это компиз, docky и другйо сотф написанный под гном ,но не проектом гном
<UNIm95> 4ert russkii nepostavil
<NoOova> а как выйти то
<[Raiden]> NoOova: в меню как в винде, или ктрл+альт+дел
<NoOova> опа
<[Raiden]> *г2 ))
<UNIm95> hot poka bez russkogo no mne diko nravits9 xfce
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: главное что бы артус или скай не увидели твоего транслита
<[Raiden]> )
<pr0mode> ))
<UNIm95> vse ok. translit razreshen poka nastraivaesh
<NoOova> тьфу ту
<[Raiden]> я спать. К хфце  я отношусь лучше чем к гному.
<NoOova> "оболочка плазма неожиданно завершилась"
<NoOova> а как зделать чтобы не стартовали запущенные в прошлоый раз программы?
<[Raiden]> центр - запуск и завершение - управление сеансами
<[Raiden]> если возникает вопрос как настроить - изи в центре настроек или в программах. никаких шаманских команд в кде выполнять не надо
<UNIm95> убуну софтваре центер как тормозил так и тормозит
<UNIm95> фигею. те настройки которых мне не хватало в г2 есть в xfce
<UNIm95> я про сбережение энергии
<pakirava> Привет! Подскажите, как настроить гамму монитора в какой-нибудь версии Убунты. Видеокарта системой не определяется.
<ghabit> Привет. Объясните пожалуйста внятно - что означают типы обновлений: precise-security, precise-updates, precise-proposed, precise-backports.
<pakirava> Security - обновления, связанные с безопасностью системы. Критические обновления. В основном, латание дыр, через которые систему можно взломать.
<pakirava> Остальные - могу наврать
<pakirava> Updates - очередные обновления. Как я понимаю, исправление ошибок в работе и т.п.
<pakirava> Proposed - предлагаемые обновления, то бишь исправление не критических ошибок
<ghabit> а бэкпортс?
<pakirava> А вот последние… может, связаны с портированием версий пакетов из более новых версий ОС в болеестарые
<pakirava> Например в 12.04 есть пакет 5й версии. И для каких-то целей делают его бэкпорт для 11.10, в которой этот пакет обновлялся в рамках четвертой версии.
<pakirava> Подскажите, как установить ОС на раздел, который на самом деле - примонтированный файл?
<pakirava> Стандартный графический установщик предлагает выбор только из разделов жесткого диска.
<pakirava> Ну ладно, доброго всем
#ubuntu-ru 2012-04-29
<Scrimmer> Утро доброе всем
<TheFalkorr> если бы
<pahan> А правдо что с видюхами от Radeon гемороя много?
<openvoid> у меня все радеоны работают хорошо
<UNIm95> +1
<brestows> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru можно найти на http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ или http://logs.ubuntu.ru
<brestows> ушел в установку :( с minimal CD
<Quest2010> Тишина :-)
<baronos> тихо, не буди народ.
<Quest2010> :-)
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> хелп м и)
<Quest2010> мне кажется или 32 битная версия ведёт себя стабильнее 64битной ?
<baronos> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<jlewka> Вообщем, проблема в следующем, не могу поставить wine  http://pastebin.ru/1TFJt8Ur
<jlewka> Систему ubuntu 12.04 x64 свеже установленная,  ставил с сохранинем раздела /home , до утого была установлена 11.10 x64
<andrex> ставь всё что в зависимотях
<andrex> ручками
<jlewka> пробывал с пакетом gettext:i386 похожая хрень вылезла...
<andrex> сервер смени на основной, репы обнови, и попрбуй снова.
<jlewka> в смысле сервер сменить?
<andrex> в источниках приложений, моменяй с российская федерация, на основной, ну или ковыряй сорслист
<m3v> Можно ли в 12.04, HUD забилдить на другую клавишу, а не на alt? Достала уже эта херня.
<jlewka> м... ну ща попробую...
<baronos> ужасный пастебин
<jlewka> ну, первое что вспомнил
<m3v> Всё. Нашел.
<jlewka> не помогло...
<jlewka> отключил все сторонние ppa результата тоже не дало
<Scrimmer> Ребят, а можно както лаунчер слева в Unity перенести вниз ? :)
<Sumomo> Scrimmer: незя
<Scrimmer> Плохо
<Sumomo> слева нормально на широком экране
<gim_> Scrimmer: Следи за этой темой, автор скоро должен и для 12.04 сделать  -http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=171694.0
<andrex> Scrimmer: http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/10/howto-unity-launcher-down.html
<Scrimmer> gim_: спасибо ;)
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, думаю рано говоришь спасибо ;)
<Scrimmer> самую малость ;)
<artus> кстати, cat ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso > /dev/sdc рабртает :D
<SergeyIT> хорошо что не сломали пока
<TheFalkorr> народ.когда я снова решу снести систему, пережившую еще с альфы. и поставить вчистую - остановите меня
<umren> зачем
<umren> do it
<wapmorgan> Не знаю как теперь правильно запустить lightdm: в свежеустановленной 12.04 удаляю gnome и unity
<baronos> TheFalkorr: ты тогда предупреждай перед тем как задумаешь :)
<wapmorgan> sudo apt-get remove gnome. unity.
<wapmorgan> после этого с lightdm творится что-то страшное О_о
<wapmorgan> как лечить?
<Scrimmer> Вот это поцан - wapmorgan: ни привета, ничего, сразу к проблеме
<TheFalkorr> baronos: то есть еще и предупреждать надо?
<baronos> wapmorgan: sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm start
<baronos> TheFalkorr: дык, откуда будем знать что ты собрался делать то
<wapmorgan> да, да, service lightdm start я давно выучил
<Scrimmer> TheFalkorr: а можно будет тебе ногу сломать, если надумаешь?
<Scrimmer> что б сразу отбить желание
<Scrimmer> baronos: развиваем телепатические способности
<baronos> wapmorgan: если ставил какой то еще ДМ то переконфигурировать надо
<TheFalkorr> baronos: ну вот предположи
<baronos> !extrasensoric > Scrimmer
<ubuntuhelp> Scrimmer, please see my private message
<TheFalkorr> така хорошая система была
<Scrimmer> baronos: а мне то зачем?) у меня все хорошо :)
<baronos> TheFalkorr: я вчера поставил убунту чиста на поржать, и смеялся я долго, еще с консоли она начала мне мозг травить тем что дрова нуво не работают, экран мигает :D
<TheFalkorr> яхз
<TheFalkorr>  у мну штеуд
<Scrimmer> baronos: а что ты юзаешь то? о_0
<baronos> Scrimmer: д7
<baronos> я вот ммц флешку хочу воскресить, но че то как то ппц она не хочет.
<UNIm95> народ а гле лежит текстовой автостарт? а то у меня 2 пиджина и 2 скайпа за раз запскаются
<wapmorgan> сразу после загрузки системы X стартуют, а lightdm - нет. появляется окно "the system is running in low-graphics mode" бла-бла.
<wapmorgan> Если я запускаю startx - всё загружается нормально (установил e17)
<TheFalkorr> TheFalkorr:
<wapmorgan> если я запускаю lightdm, появляется то же самое окно
<TheFalkorr> baronos: хайлайтни мну
<baronos> TheFalkorr: тест
<TheFalkorr> пойдет
<TheFalkorr> настариваю цвета
<adskifbiz> кто-нибудь скринсейверы с текстом RSS использует?\
<TheFalkorr> чеб придумать то такого этакого
<wapmorgan> установил slim - он нормально запускается и работает
<baronos> TheFalkorr: придумешь если что, то маякни, авось тоже сделаю что нить такое этакое ;)
<TheFalkorr> baronos: тут два варианта.скачать порнушки или приготовить ужин
<TheFalkorr> и то и то займет некоторое время, некоторые трудозатраты и не принесут удовлетворения в душе
<baronos> TheFalkorr: рыбу я почистил, мамка ща готовить будет. А вот мне письмо пришло от вебмани, типа выпустила приложение для управления кошельками на компьютерах с ОС Linux
<TheFalkorr> угу
<wapmorgan> привет всем в этом чЯтике
<TheFalkorr> вебмани мини с телефона на явах запустили в явамашинке без телеона
<TheFalkorr> вот и все их приложение
<baronos> мда
<markmx> а вот и я
<baronos> TheFalkorr: может посмотреть "Резня отбойным молотком" ?
<TheFalkorr> baronos: муууутоновая шубка
<TheFalkorr> а че нормального нима?
<gim_> А где это чудо вебмани для линукса находится?
<gim_> Всё, нашёл. Правда бесполезно в принципе, light поудобней будет
<TheFalkorr> http://www.etnogenez.ru/audio/pgg/episode52/
<TheFalkorr> baronos: някота?
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Понг.
<ambal> q2all)
<Sergey_IT> ку
<ambal> кто-нибудь пробовал дрова nvidia 295.40 на 12.04 и ядре 3.4rc4 ?)
<Sergey_IT> ты
<ambal> я с 295.33 навозился, надо патчить и тд.. вот думаю 295.40 норм встают или тоже надо какой-то патч гуглить...
<Sergey_IT> попробуй
<ambal> боюсь, некоторые предупреждают, что систему порит на гфорс 6, 7 и ещё какой-то видяхе, 8800 вроде
<ambal> и трафика нет, надо к другу идти, чтоб качать)
<Sergey_IT> я на нуво
<ambal> ясно) не знаю зачем с нвидией вожусь тоже) нуво ничего, сайты, видео и тд.. не тормозит?
<pr0mode> ку
<ambal> ку
<sima_> Привет всем!
<ambal> может её безболезненно отключить как-нибудь и нуво включить?
<ambal> привет
<sima_> Пытался удалить ubuntu-one, Теперь на любое действие ругается
<sima_> Ошибка сегментирования (core dumped)%
<artus> в чем смысл сакральный его удаления?
<artus> тебе лишние 3 метра жалко?
<sima_> И ещё, в любой 12.04 "Ошибка в системной программе, собщить о неполадке" или только в бете?
<sima_> Ну мне-то не совсем всё равно
<sima_> Но тем не менее
<sima_> Что сдлеано то чделано
<markmx> сима просто пытается уместиться в 64 киобайта
<markmx> да чтоп с гуем
<Sergey_IT> давно этой ошибки не видел
<sima_> Ну блин
<sima_> Пытаюсь или нет, как её решить-то? :(
<Sergey_IT> Поставь назад
<sima_> aptitude
<sima_> Ouch!  Got SIGSEGV, dying..
<sima_> Ошибка сегментирования (core dumped)
<artus> так тебе и надо )
<Sergey_IT> А арт?
<sima_> Долбаная магия
<sima_> Теперь всё работает
<sima_> Хм, ладно, другой вопрос:
<sima_> И ещё, в любой 12.04 "Ошибка в системной программе, собщить о неполадке" или только в бете?
<artus> !enter | sima_
<ubuntuhelp> sima_: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<sima_> Ок, но всё-же, вопрос выше.Ибо заколебало это окошко.Ни работать не даёт, ни сообщения не отправляет, а тупо в рекурсию падает со своим "Ошибка в системной программе"
<artus> это только тебе так свезло)
<adskibiz> вбабруйск 12.04 (( Ушел обратно на 10.04
<sima_> :(
<sima_> Эта софтина apport называется? Снести бы её мне : )
<adskibiz> мож через месячишко еще попытаюсь чистую поставить
<artus> sima_, да ты уже насносился) руки чтоль чешутцо ? ))
<adskibiz> sudo apt-get purge apport
<baronos> Ставь грязную неухоженную, нафиг чистая то
<adskibiz> а я так вообще накатил сверху кубунту,  крысу.. думал, хоть там щастье.. нету. И хрен удалишь этот зоопарк
<sima_> adskibiz, Можно было просто ответить, "Да"
<sima_> Снёс все аппорты к чертям, посмотрим что будет дальше : )
<sima_> И ubuntu-one снёс! А руки, да чешутся)
<pr0mode> пока 12ю04 стоит 2 дня, траблов замеченно небыло, крашей вродь тоже, 1 раз падал firefox
<pr0mode> юзаю гном классик без эффектов ))
<sima_> Везёт.У меня первая бетка вообще жутко крэшилась, вторая ещё куда ни шло, ну вот сейчас получше но тоже выделывается.Кстати ни у кого трабблы не было, когда рэндомно происходит логаут?
<artus> pr0mode, смысл тогда в 12й то?
<baronos> Нет смысла в 12й, лучше уж приору
<pr0mode> artus: ну не катит мне юнити и гном3 новый
<adskibiz> +1
<pr0mode> хотя в юнити ещё можножить, если панельку вниз перенести ))
<sima_> Кстати ни у кого трабблы не было, когда рэндомно происходит логаут?
<pr0mode> неа
<baronos> Нвидиа стоит?
<sima_> Угу
<adskibiz> я без ярлыков жить не могу.. каждый раз лезть в кучу искать нужный софт дебилизм
<sima_> Баг уже нагуглил на лаунчпаде
<sima_> Но тем не менее, ни ответа ни решения :(
<pr0mode> baronos: и у меня нвидиа
<baronos> это из-за аппаратного ускорениЯ, вообщем флеш с некоторыми картами так,  либо ставить драйвеп 290.10 или нуво юзать
<pr0mode> кстати да, флешь тормозит )))
<sima_> Тоесть current-updates?
<sima_> У меня с ним иксы не стартуют :D
<baronos> Драйвер 290.10 можно легко установить через sgfxi
<sima_> baronos, У меня иксы с ним не стартуют... : )
<baronos> Ты ставил драйвер 290.10?
<baronos> и я вообще то ни слова не говорил про каррент-апдейт.
<sima_> Сейчас поставлю
<sima_> baronos, Как убить иксы?
<pr0mode> sudo stop gdm
<sima_> service lightdm stop и /etc/init.d/lightdm stop ругаются...
<pr0mode> или sudo gdmstop
<sima_> 12.04, lightdm же
<pr0mode> ммм
<sima_> Я тормоз, от рута забыл запустить.Пошел пробовать ставить 290.10
<sima_> Успеееех! Спасибо!
<baronos> не за что :)
<sima_> Дрова поставил, теперь нужно надеяться что проблема исчезнет) И иксы после ребута стартанут : )
<victordnepr> привет! это чат помощи пользователям убунту?
<victordnepr> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<baronos> !ask | victordnepr
<ubuntuhelp> victordnepr: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<victordnepr> ок сорри! как установить русский язык в убунту 12.04? захожу через "системные настройки" - "поддерживаемые языки" - "установка уделение языков" а там пусто...
<artus> victordnepr, а нафига его туда ставить?
<artus> я час назад ставил бубунту, руский  ставится при установке нормально, проблема в чем ?
<victordnepr> а куда его ставить? это просто самое логичное место после 1 запуска убунту в своей жизни.... или нет?
<victordnepr> я выбрал во время установки русский но сейчас все меню на английском
<baronos> так можно попробовать http://hastebin.com/gahokexesi.rb
<artus> у меня что интернет с убунтами какой то отдельный, отрадясь не ставилась без русификации
<victordnepr> вписал то что давали выдало: не удалось найти пакет - или он устарел - или отсутствует... какие есть еще возможности?
<victordnepr> где вы качали убунту 12.04 который поставился на русском?
<artus> на оффсайте
<victordnepr> я качал сд версию на 64битный проц - это может влиять?
<baronos> мдаа, за 1мин упал 5раз гш на убунту 12,04 :D (раскладку пришлось допиливать, русский язык пришлось докачивать в ручную) эмпати падает из-за клуттера и когл, то то и написано на дебиан тестинг про него, что пока патчи не сварганят и новый клутер не приде
<baronos> т эмпати работать хорошо не будет.
<victordnepr> это значит что можно забыть о русском языке?
<SergeyIT> ну эту 12.04... все работает )
<victordnepr> когда я вводил ту строку которую предлагали выше писало что пакеты не найдены и предлагало русский язык для фаирфокса... ну он там стоит и нормально работает
<Scrimmer> Ребят, стоит у кого звуковуха Asus Xonar DG ?
<victordnepr> а можно как-то добавить язык линукса с установочного диска?
<artus> victordnepr, а это какой такой язык?
<victordnepr> ну добавить русский язык в убунту....
<artus> он там и так есть
<victordnepr> где?
<artus> мдя
<victordnepr> у меня в настройках языка выбран русский но в реале 5% только на русском
<victordnepr> вернее на русском только то окно где выбор языков....
<pr0mode> докачать надо языки
<victordnepr> как это сделать?
<pr0mode> через интернет
<victordnepr> я в инетернете....
<pr0mode> при установке какой язык выбирал?
<victordnepr> русский
<pr0mode> значит всё на русском должно быть
<victordnepr> например вверху окна все надписи на английском, в настройках все на английском, ну вообщем все на английском кроме фаирфокса...
<pr0mode> +система автоматом должна предложить докачать нехватающие файлы
<artus> не, я щас вот еще раз поставлю и проверю
<victordnepr> предложила! нажел скачать, ввел пароль - чтото скачало, результата нет... уже перегружал
<victordnepr> установка вся была на русском полностью
<baronos> как то так ставится в убунту язык http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0429/h_1335715006_1750602_7f72995b0f.png
<SergeyIT> artus,а тебе то зачем русский?
<victordnepr> а могли чтото с 26 числа подкрутить? может занаво скачать и поставить?
<victordnepr> baronos, вот когда я захожу в последнее окно там пусто
<artus> SergeyIT, да мне то он нафиг не нужен) прочто я хз чего надо делать чтоб не найти русский в убунте, чтоб не переключалась раскладка, чтоб еще что то не работало
<victordnepr> та раскладку я добавил... я же пишу.... а вот сам интерфейс на английском
<SergeyIT> artus, ты тестер убунты?
<artus> victordnepr, ммм, а нааафига ее добавлять????? она и так ставится и переключается после установки
<artus> у вас там секта чтоль ?
<victordnepr> так вот она включена но где она? все на английском
<Scrimmer> Ребят, посоветуйте более-менее звуковуху, которая хорошо подойдет для Убунты.
<artus> Scrimmer, в гугл с такими запросами)
<Scrimmer> Ну знаешь, тут могут дать прямой совет. А в гугле непонятно что
<victordnepr> как делать скрины в убунту? сделаю покажу в чем проблема
<baronos> принскрин
<artus> victordnepr, замкнуть принчкрин
<artus> Scrimmer, я и дал прямой совет, прямее некуда
<artus> Scrimmer, или тут команда тестеров жзвуковых чтоль сидит? ))
<victordnepr> вот что у меня в настройках выбрано: http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0429/h_1335715309_6423773_c117b1da32.png
<Scrimmer> artus: тут сидят люди, которые пользуются убунтой и вообще линухой :)
<Scrimmer> и они могут сказать, какая у них звуковуха
<artus> круто, и как ты умудрился туда китайский воткнуть?
<victordnepr> а вот что я вижу в меню: http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0429/h_1335715366_8777131_2148c7bb2e.png
<victordnepr> сам не знаю... я вообще его не ставил %)
<artus> Scrimmer, acl866 без проблем , такой ответ устроит?
<artus> victordnepr, как всегда - оно само чтоль?
<victordnepr> я знаю следующее - вставил диск - выбрал русский- установил - запустил - обновил базы- удалил английский ..... и вот сейчас что есть.... у меня вообще не было возможности добавить языки, поэтому даже не знаю откуда там китайский...
<artus> 5 мин и накатится 12я
<baronos> в установка/удаление языки есть вообще?
<artus> victordnepr, эммм, нафига удалил английский?
<victordnepr> когда захожу туда там пусто
<victordnepr> потому что английский мне не нужен.... и он там вообще был только один
 * baronos вообщем торт эта убунту, убег на д7
<artus> victordnepr, мм, у тебя сейчас все лампочки горят в помещени?
<victordnepr> о_О это прикол? все
<artus> victordnepr, я к тому что если какая то не горит, хватай за шнурок и вырывай с мясом проводку, тебе ж она не нужна сейчас то
<victordnepr> ты хочешь сказать что проблема из-за того что я английский удалил?
<artus> интересно, на каких курсах учат выпиливать все до чего руки дотянутцо при условии что понятия не имеют что потом с получившимся делать
<victordnepr> щас поставлю английский
<Resager> с какими параметрам изапустить fsck на диске (на котором корневой раздел) не исправляя ошибок, а только выводя? (сам корневой раздел замаунтин на rw)
<victordnepr> нечего не получается.... значит что невозможно поставить убунту на русском?
<pr0mode> ну у меня же стоит
<Resager> victordnepr: как это не получается установить убунту на русском?
<victordnepr> во время установки выбрал русский, вся установка была на русском, после запуска системы с винта на русском только окно выбора языков, все остальное на английском
<Resager> странность. гугли как измеить язык в убунте
<Resager> переустановка локалей и т.д.
<victordnepr> ок спс... попробую еще такой вариант
<victordnepr> что-то когда в гугле ввожу переустановка локалей выдает смену кодировок по сути..
<Resager> victordnepr: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%80%D1%83%D1%81%D0%B8%D1%84%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%86%D0%B8%D1%8F_ubuntu
<artus> victordnepr, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFZwNIL3diE тупо при установке да-да-да-да , и больше вообше ничего не трогал, никаких локалей, никаких выборов раскладок, ничегооо
<victordnepr> когда ввожу в терменали то выдало не удалось найти пакет и его название и так на все русские пакеты
<artus> раскладки дефолтом по альтшифт переключаютцо, проблемы в чем?
<victordnepr> в том что при установке дадададададаад и в итоге все на английском, хотя на вашем видео у вас все на русском... а когда вы качали и откуда, может какието ошибки за это время исправили...
<artus> victordnepr, -rw-r--r--  1 artus artus 702M Апр 26 13:29 ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso , тянул  http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<victordnepr> это получается 32 битная или 64?
<artus> 32, лоли не играет
<artus> *р
<victordnepr> ну поидее 64 должна быстрее работать или я заблуждаюсь? щас через 7 минут скачаю, попробую поставить....
<artus> victordnepr, галочки обновления и кодеки ставил?
<artus> victordnepr, сфигли ей быстрее работать? ъ
<victordnepr> да
<victordnepr> разрядность процесора выше и быстрее работает например на винде это очень заметно
<artus> мдяя
<artus> victordnepr, ты видео кодируеш професионально? или только тем и занимаешся тчо архивируеш терабайты?
<artus> чтоб получить профит в 7-10% на этих операциях
<victordnepr> нет но ноут у меня не самый современный поэтом несчастные 10% тоже роль играют...
<artus> рукалицо.пнг
<artus> victordnepr, памяти сколько?
<victordnepr> ну хорошо спасибо, сейчас попробую поставить ту на которую вы ссылку дали, может таки заработает
<victordnepr> 2гб
<gridis> не парься, оставляй 32 битную
<artus> victordnepr, я б вот сейчас грязно выругался, но не буду, ну ты понял :)
<gridis> что бы быстро локаль починить export LC_ALL=ru_RU.UTF-8
<artus> victordnepr, а на семерочке 64 окромя как геморой всеравно ничего не приносит ))
<artus> gridis, да вот наверно быстрее и адекватнее пока свежепоставленая - снести нафиг этот кошмар и поставить 86 а не 64 , дабы потом не страдать
<gridis> может и так.... я просто весь ваш разговор не читал, недавно зашел
<gridis> Артус, у меня вопрос по nginx, просто такой специфичной инфы не нашей в нете, может знаешь...
<gridis> есть 2 сервака в 2 дата центра, идентичный контент
<gridis> как сделать балансировку по каналам, что бы если падает 1 или падает канал, что бы быстро все перекинул на 2
<gridis> Round robin не подходит
<gridis> может кто подсказать?
<TheFalkorr> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-aqPq_s7p2ew/TmXc51yCwrI/AAAAAAAABG8/CpWtNHomX6Q/s1600/Screenshot-1.png
<TheFalkorr> gridis: выбирай
<victordnepr> как перенести кнопки управления слева в право
<SergeyIT> слева удобнее
<victordnepr> огромное спасибо! но вопрос в том возможно ли это следать и как?
<baronos> Ты привык уже просто :D
<gridis> это возможно, напиши гуглу, будет почти первая ссылка
<baronos> dconf-editor тебе поможет
<baronos> Примерный путь org.gnome.desktop.wm
<SergeyIT> victordnepr, не за что )
<baronos> !pm > Scrimmer
<ubuntuhelp> Scrimmer, please see my private message
<Scrimmer> baronos: какая у тебя звуковая карта ? :)
<Scrimmer> И вообще, кто какими PCI звуковыми картами пользуется?
<Scrimmer> Эта информация секретна, я так понимаю?)
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, встроенная
<Scrimmer> Жаль
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, полегчало? )
<Scrimmer> Нет, я теперь не знаю как мне быть
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, посмотри поддерживаемое оборудование
<baronos> Обычная встроенная звуковая реалтек
<Scrimmer> SergeyIT: а где можно посмотреть такую информацию?
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, http://help.ubuntu.ru/%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BC%D0%B5%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%82%D1%8C/%D0%B3%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F
<SergeyIT> к примеру
<Scrimmer> Благодарю
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, сколько мне времени понадобилось, чтобы эту ссылку за тебя найти?
<Scrimmer> Я щас просто другое просматривал :)
<tagezi> всем привет
<SergeyIT> чего сломал?
<tagezi> я? )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, ну не я же )))
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну я пока не ломал ))) как-то не до того.. работа, и контрольные нужно наконец к сесии сделать, а то вылечу ))
<UNIm95> Всем привет. вопрос когда через dd копируешь дистр на флешку надо писать так: dd if=путь_к_диску of=/dev/sdb или of=/dev/sdb1 ?
<artus> UNIm95, эмм, а ты чего делаеш?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: кстати, с главного сервера обновляется реально медленнее чем с РФ
<SergeyIT> UNIm95, (04:12:00 PM) artus: кстати, cat ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso > /dev/sdc рабртает
<SergeyIT> tagezi, зато глюков больше
<gdane> всем привет
<gdane> всех с выходом новой версии убунты и ее производных
<UNIm95> artus: там надо было написать путь к образу диска
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: спс
<artus> UNIm95, ддшить образ это изврат )
<SergeyIT> UNIm95, а я здесь при чем?
<SergeyIT> artus, для некоторых дистров ддшить советуют
<artus> SergeyIT, ну дебиан катом работает, убунта тоже , чего вам еще надо то )
<SergeyIT> как чего? Приключений! ))
<tagezi> а в теории, зачем может потребоваться в dd команда swab?
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: 1-е я про cat не знал. 2-е я не знал надо это на весь диск делать или на раздел
<artus> диск
<UNIm95> хотя предполагал что если делать на раздел то мбр будет не тронут
<SergeyIT> UNIm95, запомни, загрузка идет с диска
<UNIm95> SergeyIT пошел татуху делать =)
<SergeyIT> чего?
<SergeyIT> или кого?
<UNIm95> татуировку
<SergeyIT> а это здесь причем?
<UNIm95> SergeyIT:  память на всю жизнь
<SergeyIT> глупость на вю жизнь
<SergeyIT> всю
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: да ладно. это я подшутил
<SergeyIT> вспоминаю постоянный ответ одного из героев (Джигарханян) в одном фильме на вопрос "Что украшает мужчину?" - "Ах, да!" (и стучал себя по голове
<victordnepr> продолжаю боротся с языком...установил убунту предложило обновить языковую локацию по сколько типа не все есть нажал обновить а сейчас висит "waiting for jockey-backend to exit" и нечего не ставится пока не убью этот процес
<victordnepr> но как убиваю, язык не ставится а так и стоит английский
<UNIm95> victordnepr: язык системы выбирается при логине через lightDM GDM или еще что
<artus> victordnepr, ты мое видео видел? ))) ты там гдето английский видел? толи ты чего то не то делаеш, толи одно из двух )
<victordnepr> та ну я только что поставил тот что ты давал ссылку во время установки нечего не обновлял нечего не делал только дальше и дальше жал... блин и вот снова таже история.... может это от ноута зависит?
<artus> наверно от кармы)
<victordnepr> та ну это бред....смотри тогда такой вопрос как ты ставил? когда я вставил диск там грудится и потом 2 варианта просмотр и установка- ты жал установка или просмотр а потом установка?
<artus> яначала ливсистема, из нее уже установку
<victordnepr> тоесть в окне ты выбирал ознакомится?
<tagezi> а я прям из под биоса ставился
<artus> я выбрал язык, потом загрузил лив, а в ней жымкнул установить
<artus> смысл по другому ставить если тянул ливку )
<victordnepr> вот а я выбирал язык и сразу ставить....
<SergeyIT> artus, это не прокатывает, если памяти мало
<victordnepr> блин щас тогда попробую 25 раз поставить но зайти в просмотри
<artus> ну если тебе чисто ставить то нетинсталл и не страдать фигней)
<artus> SergeyIT, 500 метров с головой
<victordnepr> вусмысле нетинсталл
<artus> SergeyIT, а совать 12ю бубунту на что либо хуже , так ccзб
<SergeyIT> artus, это помему? Сейчас сижу с машины 750Мб
<victordnepr> и тогда последнее хотелось бы разобраться чего "waiting for jockey-backend to exit" не дает нечего установить?
<artus> SergeyIT,  artus | SergeyIT, 500 метров с головой / artus | SergeyIT, а совать 12ю бубунту на что либо хуже , так ccзб / смысл понятен? )) причем тут 750 :)
<tagezi> victordnepr: http://naveenubuntu.blogspot.com/2011/09/waiting-for-jockey-backend-to-exit.html
<SergeyIT>  artus, у меня было на 750 с ливрежима не ставилось
<baronos> Подарите мне хотябы еще 2мб/с к текущей скорости, а то еще 40мин устанавливать качая с инета :D
<jlewka> млин, объясните, почему  при wine-amd6 при установке, пытается установить еще и кучу *:i386  пакетов? Которые   установиться не могут...
<The_BROS> После нажатия в Compiz Manager кнопки восстановления к стандартному профилю слетела Unity (нет Dash, верхней шапки, панели уведомлений). Работает только Unity 2D. Возможно каким-либо образом восстановить Unity?
<artus> а ты чего хотел то )
<artus> jlewka, поставил 64, вот и мучайся)
<jlewka> artus, раньше таких проблем н было)
<jlewka> в 10.04 все ок было, 11.10 полно других проблем было, но эотй то не было!)
<jlewka> а щас...
<[Raiden]> jlewka: не могут наверное т.к. пакет не под эту версию, либо твоё зеркало репозиториев уг
<[Raiden]> The_BROS: видимо найдо найти настройки юнити\компиза и удалить в хомпапке. Или нового юзера создай
<sima_> Пока не было логаута, няяяяяяя!!!!!!
<jlewka> [Raiden], http://paste.pro/5148710 установка, мои уг репы ..  http://paste.pro/5148711 , сторонние ppa отключил...
<[Raiden]> jlewka: выбери основное зеркало в источниках
<[Raiden]> и apt-get update
<[Raiden]> или я не знаю. Не ставь сегодня )
<jlewka> [Raiden], загрузиться с "основной сервер " ?)
<jlewka> стоит)
<[Raiden]> тогда не зю )
<The_BROS> <[Raiden]> все что я нашел - это папка .compiz-1, в ней папка session с кучей файлов. Что в ней нужно грохать?
<victordnepr> это снова я :( даже в предпросмотре всеравно английская локация, а при загрузке русской выдает ошибку...
<[Raiden]> попробовал, тоже какие-то неудовл. зависимости.
<[Raiden]> The_BROS: я не могу сказать что . попробуй погуглить как откатить настрйоки юнити или компиза.
<[Raiden]> у меня просто кде
<jlewka> [Raiden], млин, проблема или в сторонних драйверах на видюху или в том что, при установке 12.04 я не затирал раздел  /home а тупо создал такого же пользователя..
<[Raiden]> jlewka: у меня сча убунта 12.04 без сторонних репов
<[Raiden]> тоже вайн предлогает   какие-то шаманства с версиями пакетов
<jlewka> The_BROSS telik@mediateka:~$ unity --help | grep reset
<jlewka>   --reset           Reset the unity profile in compiz and restart it.
<baronos> Удали папку вайн если есть старая, снеси все пакеты вайна и его зависимостей, скачай дебиновские деб пакеты вайна и ставь через дпкг
<[Raiden]> мб стоит подождать
<victordnepr> не могу установить русский язык, во время установки выбираю рус установка вся на рус - в итоге система на английском кроме она выбора локации, как сделать чтобы на русском была?
<Scrimmer> victordnepr: system settings - locale
<Scrimmer> там потом предложит докачать язык
<Scrimmer> локализацию*
<victordnepr> предложило выбрал язык вести потом выдает типа неполучилось скачать...
<Scrimmer> victordnepr: или после установки через минут 2-5 вылезит окно с предложением обонвить полную локализацию
<Scrimmer> установить* плохой день :)
<victordnepr> вылазит жму высвечивается типа грузится ждет там чегото, и не происходит нечего пока не убью тот процес (или как он тут в линуксе кличется) только после этого могу чтото вообще ставить но язык не ставится....
<artus> victordnepr, здаетцо мне у тебя мертвые репы )
<artus> victordnepr, ты местообитания какое выбираеш то при установке ?
<victordnepr> так я по твоей ссылке качал %)
<artus> да причем тут ссылка
<victordnepr> ну вообще киев
<artus> ну тогда незнаю, точно карма :D
<Scrimmer> :DDD
<victordnepr> та ну блин так не бывает
<baronos> если поставить с гном3 через не хитрые манипуляции в установке, то выбор русского языка для ДЕ будет легче :D
<artus> да еше и не так бывает)
<victordnepr> может от железа зависить?
<artus> а железо тут при чем ?
<victordnepr> я уже пробывал украинскую ставить - в киеве жить всеравно на английском
<victordnepr> ну я например на ноут не могу поставить ХР
<Scrimmer> в чем трудность заключается?)
<victordnepr> вернее поставить могу но он никогда не запустится
<Scrimmer> что за ноут? о_0
<victordnepr> вся система на английском, только окно локации на том языке который выбрал
<victordnepr> хп павилион дв5 1190ер
<Scrimmer> ну это понятно, не будут же все локализации пихать на 1 сд диск
<Scrimmer> или двд, верно?
<victordnepr> сд
<baronos> А при установки ос инет подключен?
<[Raiden]> на двд есть вроде
<victordnepr> я не нашел на двд
<victordnepr> нет
<victordnepr> нет инет не подключал при установке
<artus> да причем тут двд вообще
<victordnepr> сам не знаю :)
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: ну, я знаю только, что на двд все локализации есть у kubuntu)
<artus> victordnepr, почему ?
<victordnepr> ты же сказал ставить без обновлений %)
<baronos> ну вот как будет работать там инет так он и стянет при установки рус яз
<artus> victordnepr, блин , я ж те сказал, с ливки , вклчить загрузку обновлений, чего непонятного?
<victordnepr> всмысле с ливки выключить? и как?
<artus> локали оно тянет еще при установке
<artus> да кого блин выключить , у тебя с чтением не складывается?
<victordnepr> кстати на кубунту все на украинском было %) это что из-зи гнома не катит?
<baronos> грузись в лайф вкл инет и нажимай усиановку
<victordnepr> значит так вставляю диск выбираю язык - несу ноут к кабелю всовываю инет - ставлю галочку на установку мп3 и прочих кодеков, также галочку на обновления с инета и ставлю ос? так?
<baronos> Да
<artus> victordnepr, 19:25          artus | victordnepr, галочки обновления и кодеки ставил?  как думаеш, для чего я спрашивал? и как ты думаеш, зачем их жамкать если инет не подключен?
<victordnepr> ок ждете через 15 минут :) надеюсь уже с украинским :)
<artus> victordnepr, мм, а зачем нести? вайвай настроить не ?
<victordnepr> нет там не работает, только потом во время установки его видит и предлагает пароль ввести от вафли
<baronos> Пусть хоть с кабелем установит)))
<artus> victordnepr, вопервых, грузиш ливку , настраиваеш вайвай , ставиш установку, врубаеш инет радио и медитируеш
<victordnepr> все пошел попробую :) с кабелм
<artus> нафиг кабель то
<artus> хотя если тебя прет бегать то бегай
<victordnepr> ну у меня щас запущина ливкк ставлю драйвера на вафлю говорит перегрузиться нужно....
<jlewka> baronos, как через dpkg поставить пакет с удовлетврением зависимостей?)
<baronos> Ну ща окажется что пол лифкой вафля не подымается)))
<artus> нафига трайвера на ливку ставить?
<victordnepr> незнаю без них не работает
<artus> вобщем хоть как то ставь уже
<victordnepr> ок щас пробую :):))))) сорри если достал... я тут уже сам скоро убьюсь об ноут %)
<baronos> jlewka: потом зависимости через apt-get install -f.
<Scrimmer> Ребят, извините за глупый может вопрос. Но чем файловая система EXT* лучше виндовской ntfs?
<Scrimmer> В чем отличия просто?
<[Raiden]> на мой взгляд лучше только по уровню роста фрагментации. А в остальном у меня и к нтфс претензий нет
<[Raiden]> симлинки, хардлинки сча ест ьи на нтфс. Права только тругие хранятся. Я даже могу по секрету сказать, что нтвс умеет различпать разный регистр букв, но на уровне драйвера это заблочено
<[Raiden]> )
<jlewka> baronos, apt-get install -f удаляет мой wine просто)
<baronos> Как джондое выходит у меня на тел пол экрана его сообщение о выходе занимает
<baronos> Ой блиин, ну там поиграй зависимостями, добавь ппа вайна, разные устанавливай не обязательно вайн-64
<jlewka> делал...
<baronos> Вообще убунту такая убунту.  :D
<[Raiden]> Я могу только 3-й раз предложить подождать  с устанвокой вайна.
<[Raiden]> кто-нить чего-нить не досмотрел с зависимостями. Наверняка пофиксят
<Nor8> Как там успехи у тех, кто на убунту 12.04, обновлеий много уже прилетело, юнити не глючит? ;-)
<[Raiden]> обновления были, юнити не видел )
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  А что с вайном не так?
<jlewka> не ставится)
<baronos> На бете так же было на 64 у меня но я дебиновским вайном 1.5 спасся
<Nor8>  jlewka: Какая версия?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: [22:29:46] [jlewka][Raiden], http://paste.pro/5148710
<jlewka> разные пробывал, wine1.5 wine1.4 :i386 amd64 с вайновской репы с убновской
<Nor8> jlewka: Через синаптик не судьба поставить, обязательно нужно аптитьюдом через консоль как кулхацкер?
<jlewka> Nor8, а синаптик как то по другому зависимости удовлетворяет?
<artus> Nor8, а че, синаптик уже такой крутой установщик чтоль?
<Nor8>  artus: С ним поще
<Nor8> проще
<artus> Nor8, с каких пор?
<Nor8>  artus: Да чтоб я знал, но не тянет он собой таких зависимостей пачку как аптитьюд
<baronos> Нужно cupt юзать :D
<Nor8> jlewka: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa  прикрути ппа и поставь черз синаптик и будет тебе счастье.
<artus> Nor8, че, синаптик заставляет теперь пакеты без зависимойтей работать? особенно те которые левые и криво собраные ? о чудо то какое ))
<baronos> Говорит тот который спрашивает как там 12,04 и юнити :D
<Nor8>  artus: Отстань от меня провокатор, не знаю я, но через синаптик лучше :-D
<jlewka> Nor8, эт первое что делал)
<artus> jlewka, если зависимости не решаются, снеси для начала все предыдущие вайны и их запчасти
<artus> потом обновись и уж после этого ставь
<jlewka> artus, система новая, еще не успел его поставить... а старую папку вайна переименовал...
<victordnepr> у когото ружье есть????
<artus> victordnepr, че, пристрелить тебя чтоб не мучался? :)
<baronos> Хмм, пока я одну ось ставлю днепр уже 4раза переустановил
<victordnepr> ага та я за вечер уже 8 или 9 раз ставлю
<baronos> С дебиан проще все
<artus> victordnepr, ну знать не судьба тебе
<victordnepr> смотри я так понял что он что-то сервер не находит со всей лабудой.... как такое возможно?
<artus> baronos, ненадо туда агитировать, особенно не осиливших убунту :D
<victordnepr> щас пишетретриевынд 1из3 и так нечего дальше не происходит и сетевой кабель не мегает
<baronos> Ыыыы
<artus> victordnepr, ну как вариант нетинсталл в руки
<victordnepr> что значит нетинсталл?
<artus> !netinstall
<ubuntuhelp> Ubuntu может быть установлена различными способами. Информацию см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation . Проблемы во время установки? См. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall и https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues . См. также !automate.
<artus> надыть линк на образ добавить
<victordnepr> там же все на инглеше
<artus> и че ?
<victordnepr> я там нечего не понимаю %) если бы понимал то ставил бы английский линукс и не морочил вам голову
<victordnepr> у меня такое впечетление что он просто тупо к серверу с языками не подключается... можно это как-то проверить:?
<jlewka> sudo aptitude -y install wine1.4  | awk '/\ .*\ :/{print $1}'  | xargs sudo aptitude purge   ппц, чуть grub не снес ))))))))
<artus> victordnepr, вобщем http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/20101020ubuntu136/images/netboot/mini.iso
<victordnepr> качаю что с ним делать? тоже на сд закатать? и что там будет?
<Nor8> jlewka: Тебе ж говорят, не пользуй аптитьюд, он имеет привычку сносить то, что не нужно.
<artus> нафига тебе сд ?
<artus> victordnepr, на флешку
<artus> victordnepr, убунта рабочая под рукой есть?
<jlewka> Nor8, тут баг не с aptitud'om а с пакетом именно...
<artus> Nor8, а нафига держать под рукой то что ненужно?
<victordnepr> ноут у сеструхи на 10 минут взял тут винда щас закину на флеху
<Nor8> artus: Это аптитьюду не нужно, а тебе еще пригодится.
<jlewka> Nor8, как бы центр приложений тоже не справился..
<artus> victordnepr, грузись с ливки, суй флешку. пустую , качай инстал, cat mini.iso > /dev/sdc  или чего там , и грузись с флешки
<jlewka> млин.. вручную что ли ставить...
<artus> Nor8, то что ненужно аптитуду, ненужно системе , и нефиг срачики разводить в системе )
<victordnepr> можно поподробнее... тоесть этот мини.исопросто так и скопировать на флеху что дальше?
<SergeyIT> victordnepr, может английский проще выучить? ;)
<Nor8> artus: хаха
<artus> victordnepr, мм, в каком месте с сказал копировать на флушку?
<victordnepr> еееее пока не в каком.....
<victordnepr> ладно ок гружусь с диска...
<artus> victordnepr, а у тя точно поднялся инет на ливке ?
<victordnepr> ну да я же перед этим писал из ливки...
<Scrimmer> Тут все обсуждается проблема с локализацией убунты?)
<victordnepr> ага :(
<victordnepr> а инет вырубить во время загрузки с диска?
<artus> нафига?
<Scrimmer> зачем?
<victordnepr> ну незнаю... чтото долго грузится... оно там нечего с инета не качает?
<Nor8> Да, да, инет, свет и холодильник.
<victordnepr> о появился фон
<victordnepr> так загрузилось окно, слева выбор языка справа или демонстрация или установка. что я жму?
<victordnepr> что выбирать?
<artus> вспоминай )
<victordnepr> ну теоретически попробывать убунту да?
<Scrimmer> :D
<victordnepr> та ну не смешно %) я уже 20 раз это делал... теперь хочу по шагово что бы потом не переустанавливать ... я понимаю что смешно... я тоже когдато так буду прикалыватся над какимто чайником... (если доживу)
<victordnepr> так что скажите пожалуйста что выбирать
<Nor8> victordnepr: А чайник тоже отключи, вместе с холодильником :-D
<pr0mode> бери русский язык из списка и жми установить
<victordnepr> и после установки не будет система на русском все будет на английском
<victordnepr> уже так делал
<artus> pr0mode, вот только про установить ненадо )
<Scrimmer> Nor8: а то вдруг перебой света будет, комп ребутнется на половине установки и ему еще раз придется все ставить?)
<pr0mode> artus: прости )))
<Scrimmer> victordnepr: выбираешь русский, и идешь устанавливать
<victordnepr> сделал
<artus> pr0mode, позно , я уже навел на тебя порчу :D
<Scrimmer> Если у тебя уже подключен интернет, то во время установки он сам скачает русский
<pr0mode> artus: вот я и смотрю что своп жрать начало у меня ))
<artus> а если инет не подключен, значит линух тебе нафиг ненужен ))
<victordnepr> кабель с инетом подключен и свободное место галочки стоят зеленые, есть еще возможность поставитьвде одна на загрузить обновления во время установки, другая установить сторонее програмное обеспечение что выбирать?
<Scrimmer> жми на обновление
<artus> обе
<victordnepr> вибрал обе и выходит полная задница
<Scrimmer> это не из-за этого :)
<victordnepr> висит на том моменте о котором я писал в начале
<Scrimmer> это каком?)
<Scrimmer> а то я все пропустил :)
<artus> victordnepr, почему у меня все ставится норм ?
<Scrimmer> artus: и вообще, почему у всех норм ставится?)
<victordnepr> не нузнаяю.... у меня такое подозрение что не может к серверу подключится... вернее нед доступа или что там еще может быть
<victordnepr> было: щас пише третриевынд 1из3 и так нечего дальше не происходит и сетевой кабель не мегает
<artus> ну попингуй че нить
<victordnepr> и через минут 10 пишеттретриевинд 2 из 4
<tagezi> LO обновился )
<artus> victordnepr, а вообще жди
<victordnepr> как я могу пинговать чтото во время установки
<artus> victordnepr, молча, открой терминал и пингуй
<victordnepr> а как его открыть?
<Scrimmer> xD
<artus> жамкаеш дашменю, пишеш терминал, запускаеш и пингуеш
<Scrimmer> нее
<victordnepr> а во время установки нет этого меню
<Scrimmer> там по англ надо, Terminal
<Scrimmer> ты не жмякал "Попробовать Ubuntu"?
<artus> victordnepr, мальчик, я сейчас тебя нехорошими словами обзывать начну, ога
<victordnepr> нет ты же сказал установку жать!!!
<Scrimmer> я?
<artus> victordnepr, в каком месте я это сказал?
<Scrimmer> нет уж, соизвольте не клеветать тут :)
<victordnepr>  <Scrimmer> victordnepr: выбираешь русский, и идешь устанавливать [22:30] <+victordnepr> сделал
<artus> Scrimmer, ну тогда советуй дальше )
<Scrimmer> была подобная цитата с баша)
<victordnepr> так что вырубить установку?
<Scrimmer> да зачем, что у тебя щас там происходит? :)
<victordnepr> копирование фаилов
<Scrimmer> вот пусть копируется
<victordnepr> до того момента о котором я писал все ок идет
<Scrimmer> вот и чудненько
<victordnepr> даже вайфай драйвера нашел и стал работать
<Scrimmer> вот и прекрасно ;)
<sima_> Рано обрадовался -_-
<victordnepr> но так было и 3 установки тому
<sima_> Логаут только что поймал
 * baronos доволен как носорог
<Scrimmer> baronos ?)
<baronos> Scrimmer: д7 :D
<sima_> :(
<Scrimmer> я ничего не понял, но тебя поддержу :D
<Nor8> Скиньте уже человеку линк про установку убунту с картинками или даже видео с ютуба.
<victordnepr> я думаю не поможет
<Nor8> Только картинок поболе и покрупнее.
<Scrimmer> xD
<Scrimmer> Щас на виртуалке запущу xD
<nuts_x> http://ubuntologia.ru/installation
<victordnepr> я же говорю можно както пропинговать то место где хранятся языковые локации?
<nuts_x> :-D
<baronos> victordnepr: грузи лайф, вкл инет, устанавливай тимвивер я подключусь
<victordnepr> оооооо щас так и сделаю
<victordnepr> а что для линухи он тоже есть?
<Scrimmer> есть ;)
<baronos> victordnepr: ну или уже на установленой ОС тимвире вкл
<baronos> только погоди я сам установлю его :D
<victordnepr> смотри в чем проблема устанавливаю с инетом виснит на той части где с инета качаю
<victordnepr> тоесть не виснет а не типа не может скачать
<victordnepr> сначала 1из3 потом 2из4 и так до безконечности
<victordnepr> вот снова то место пишет retrieving file
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> xD
<Scrimmer> http://goo.gl/9GEd7
<[Raiden]> если обновления включены при устанвоке, то может долго ставиться
<nuts_x> она пытается выкчать всю сеть
<nuts_x> :-D
<victordnepr> не смешно... качало бы и ладно так нечего же не качает
<Scrimmer> baronos: http://goo.gl/3Ly3C актуально :D
<Scrimmer> жми Skip )
<[Raiden]> internet.tgz
<victordnepr> это очередной прикол или таки жать..
<Scrimmer> жать, пропустит этот момент просто
<Scrimmer> ну или можешь дальше выкачивать весь интернет
<victordnepr> еще раз говорю нечего оно не качает... если бы качало то проблем не было
<[Raiden]> victordnepr: для полного кайфа можешь ещё заценить alternate установщик
<Scrimmer> xDD
<victordnepr> а это еще что? и с чем его едят?
<Scrimmer> оооо, очень занимательная вещь)
<[Raiden]> Ну, другой имидж и там текстовый установщик
<baronos> victordnepr: как установишь тимвивер, в личку кинешь айди и пасс
<victordnepr> а как тут в личку кидать?
<Scrimmer> *ROFL*
<victordnepr> ага
<baronos>  /msg baronos TEXT
<nuts_x> О_о
<victordnepr> ок хорошо
<Scrimmer> Как я скучал по IRC)
<nuts_x> ниче так картика...
<nuts_x> *ROFL*
<Scrimmer> nuts_x ;)
<Scrimmer> victordnepr: а тебе сколько лет?
<victordnepr> 25
<victordnepr> это повлияло что-то?
<[Raiden]> кто там вайн жаждал. Так ставится, проверил.
<[Raiden]> http://www.ithowto.ru/662-ustanovka-wine-152-v-ubuntu-12-04.html
<baronos> [Raiden]: гыыы
<Scrimmer> а были проблемы с установкой?
<nuts_x> фигасе...
<nuts_x> бубен не надо?
<nuts_x> просто вот так?
<[Raiden]> jlewka: ---^
<Scrimmer> как там дела с установкой?
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Мне кажется, что ты слишком легкий мануал скинул.  Здесь люди легких путей не ищут! :-D
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Обязательно нужно найти какой-нибудь с подвывертом и бантиком на боку :-D
<Scrimmer> мсье знает толк в извращениях...
<jlewka> [Raiden], делал я так..
<[Raiden]> у меня ставится без ругани на проблемы с зависимостями
<jlewka> =(
<victordnepr> не ставится таем виевер щас скину скрин изза чего
<baronos> ты его из лайф ставишь или уже установленой системы?
<Scrimmer> http://bash.im/quote/416769 ^_^
<victordnepr> дайте ссылку на фостинг картинок на который грузить лучше?
<baronos> !image
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='image'
<[Raiden]> itmages.ru
<baronos> о блин :(
<victordnepr> вот какая лажа http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0429/h_1335729521_7808372_8c13c552fc.png
<victordnepr> если убью процес то установится... убить?
<artus> victordnepr, это че вообще за фигня такая?
<artus> нафиг тебе софтварцентр?
<victordnepr> вот и о томже... я без понятия
<baronos> victordnepr: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock && sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<Scrimmer> это в терминале)
<artus> sudo apt-get install teamviewer7 и всех делов
<victordnepr> ааа ну я запустил установку теам... и оно туда закинуло... или...
<victordnepr> ок щас сделаю
<baronos> victordnepr: закрой все, выполни эти две строчки, потом ставь тимвивер
<victordnepr> а путь указывать не нужно?
<Scrimmer> блин, я уже секунд 20 пытаюсь на этом скрине закрыть окна, и не могу понять, в чем подвох
<victordnepr> )))))))
<Nor8> artus: Может все-таки sudo aptitude install teamweaver?
<artus> в убунте нет аптитуда по дефолту
<victordnepr> так что набирать?
<victordnepr> значит набираю ту первую строчку
<Scrimmer> !aptitude
<ubuntuhelp> Пакетный менеджер APT. Как и apt-get, aptitude может устанавливать/удалять пакеты и их зависимости. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Scrimmer> хороший бот
<Scrimmer> как долго его лепили, интересно?
<shenmue> [Raiden] вообщем я перешел на кде
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<[Raiden]> хехе
<artus> рейден ща напьетцо от радости :D
<baronos> shenmue: тыщ, ты то мне и нужен.
<Nor8> shenmue: Охмурил тебя сектант наш ))))
<shenmue> ё мое я пошел отсюда
<Scrimmer> сколько счастья то со стороны)))
<Scrimmer> shenmue: распишись у меня на груди
<baronos> shenmue: ты через какой транспорт в джаббре на ирк выходишь?
<shenmue> baronos jrudeveles.orr
<shenmue> org
<Nor8> Во, к вайну пульс прикрутили )))
<shenmue> http://www.jrudevels.org/ вот
<shenmue> [Raiden] где скроллок по раскладке включить =)
<Scrimmer> baronos: как там виктор, помог ему?)
<shenmue> лампотьку
<Nor8> ))
<[Raiden]> shenmue: я предпочитаю включать глобально, в /etc/default/console-setup
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: а на клаве ее включить нельзя?
<Scrimmer> через клаву*
<[Raiden]> /etc/default/keyboard т.е.
<artus> [Raiden], че, лазить в кедах настраивать в /etc/default/* ? да ты гониш ))
<Scrimmer> xxx: Не поддавайтесь на разводки психиатров! Галоперидол не лечит, а реально разрушает канал связи с Космосом, закрывает третий глаз и блокирует чакры.
<[Raiden]> нет, я не гоню. :) Дел ов том, что у меня уже много лет по умолчанию так, но настройка находитяс там где я указал
<[Raiden]> XKBOPTIONS="grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
<artus> и это в кедах то? ужс какой , они даже раскладку настроить не могут
<[Raiden]> это в убунте конкретно, глобально
<SergeyIT> оттуда и в консоли работает
<[Raiden]> независимо от де
<shenmue> вы помедленнее тут трындите то
<shenmue> я щас записываю
<shenmue> хистори то нету
<SergeyIT> хотя есть еще место ближе, здесь кто то упоминал
<shenmue> XKBOPTIONS="grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
<Nor8> ))) Не забудь карандаш наточить
<shenmue> а чойта у меня альт шифто ?
<SergeyIT> shenmue, а ты не знал?
<[Raiden]> в кде это будет вот так, но я предпочитаю оставльять это дело иксоргу http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0430/h_1335730301_8715244_a605221a00.png
<shenmue> [Raiden] на кнтрл что писать? ctr?
<SergeyIT> ctrl вроде
<[Raiden]> в кде я выбераю только показывать значек раскладки или нет и как помнить раскладу.
<[Raiden]> ctrl
<shenmue> ой
<shenmue> вообщем линукс майнт кде эдишон энтрепрайз супер вершон у меня
<Scrimmer> Nor8: какая у тебя звуковая карта?
<shenmue> в принципе ничо так. комп проапгрейдил терь кеды пашут
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0430/h_1335730504_6487531_1334c6df94.png - немного настроек по поводу клавы, которых  вы могли не видеть в других де.
<[Raiden]> в общем кде может управлять этим, но глобально это моя привычка
<shenmue> http://riocraft.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/снимок1.png =)
<[Raiden]> минт )
<shenmue> да тут всё работает
<artus> минт фигня, кеды фигня, опера тоже, птям сборник ужса :D
<shenmue> мнения артуса фигня  :p
<artus> :P
<[Raiden]> они убрали из дефолта индикатор рабочих столов с панели. А там есть возможность скрывать все окна если клик по текущему столу и ещё ест ьопция иметь свои плазмйоды для каждого.
<[Raiden]> ...что дасть ещё возможность для каждого стола иметь свой валлпапер, типа как тут http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0430/h_1335730870_1234006_453d90f6ac.png
<shenmue> я другое могу сказать
<shenmue> раз 5 на неделе менял дистр. смотрел где там чо. и все их ставил через флешку что очень удобно и запись быстрая
<[Raiden]> на моем последнем шоте плейер видно на всех столах. Это опция вм показывать всегда на текущем. Включается автоматом  при запуске плейера, т.к. я так захотел в дополнительных свойствах окна
<[Raiden]> сервис, мать его
<[Raiden]> :)
<shenmue> и никаких проблем. почему так много проблем с установкой с юсб мне не понятно. особенно статья на хабре где там ремонт загрузки через хекс  редактор аж замутили
<[Raiden]> к минту у меня особых претензий нет и ещё они неплохой набор валлпаперво со своим лого замутили. Но 1 раз я видел как их установщик поставил систему более чем на 100%
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> это был глюк убунты между прочим
<Scrimmer> Блин, я не знаю какую звуковую карту покупать под убунту :(
<[Raiden]> возможно )
<shenmue> 10.10 что ли версии. когда у меня до 170% процентов установка возрасла. ибо ставились во время установки обновы
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: сколько денег  хочешь потратить?
<Scrimmer> до 900 р
<Scrimmer> ну ладно, 1 000р
<artus> а смысл?
<artus> по качеству всеравно будет как бортовая :)
<Scrimmer> а сколько ты предлагаешь тратиться?
<Scrimmer> 4 000р ?)
<artus> Scrimmer, резкая необходимость в профф звуке по цене надгрузеной булочки?
<artus> *ы
<shenmue> кстати установка прикольная. копируется с диска - ставятся-удаляется лишниии пакеты- грузятся обновы- ставятся с заменой старых - грузятся лэнгпэки - ставятсяя вместо старых - и тип того
<shenmue> один я вижу тут что то не понятное?
<[Raiden]> У него по ходу проблемы с текущей звуковуххой и убунтой
<Scrimmer> Именно, и давно хотел себе более-менее получше звуковуху :)
<Scrimmer> ибо надоело каждый раз отключать центральную колонку и саб, что бы включит ьмикрофон
<shenmue> вообще галочкка "ставить обновления во время установки" не пашет между прочим
<[Raiden]> до 1000 рублей я бы предпочел бушную аудиджи1-4.  Н оесли такой возможности нет, то может быть Creative X-Fi Xtreme Audio - подороже правда.
<shenmue> [Raiden] аналог синаптика в кедах угде?
<[Raiden]> shenmue: muon
<artus> Scrimmer, за 50$ ты только уг купить можеш , которые звучать будуть ну точно также как и бортовой звук
<[Raiden]> есть ли он в  минте я не знаю. Если что есть на ппа где-то
<artus> Звуковая карта Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio обеспечивает звук, превосходящий по качеству студийный, при воспроизведении MP3 музыки <---- чечече ?? и ктото в этот бред верит чтоль?
<Scrimmer> artus: ну, допустим, ASUS Xonar DG Bulk говорят звучит намного лучше встреонной
<[Raiden]> artus: а если бортовой вообще не заводится в убунте? :) Тогда внешний будет звучать лучше?
<shenmue> есть в репах мяты зато
<artus> [Raiden], так может для начала он бортовой то озвучит
<Scrimmer> ALC662
<[Raiden]> мб )
<artus> заводится она
<[Raiden]> я сталкивался только с alc899а , всё работало
<artus> Scrimmer, http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=64646
<Scrimmer> звук то есть, но какой звук.
<artus> ну так выпили нафиг пульс то
<Scrimmer> делал - не помогло
<artus> я с тебя тихо плачу , ты чего, думаеш что тебе с новой картой и какие то спецдрова выдадут на звук?
<artus> Scrimmer, а какой звук то собсно?
<[Raiden]> про азусы вот что мне попалось
<Nor8> А пусть с офа реалтека дрова поставит ;-)
<[Raiden]> DX, D1, D2X, D2 work of the box with version 1.0.23 of alsa, DS performs, other than has a number of infection, the most expensive I think they are for special situations, so do not bother to check if they work.
<Scrimmer> artus: за секунду он пропадает и появляется раз 5
<artus> Scrimmer, и пульса в системе нет?
<artus> альсу переустановил опосля ?
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCardsAsus
<Scrimmer> artus: альсу не переставлял
<artus> Scrimmer, на убунтуфорумком есть скрипт автоматической сборки последней альсы со всеми модулями, дерзай
<[Raiden]> в 12.04 наверное последняя
<artus> [Raiden], ну убунтовская альса это убунтовская альса
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> у меня она работает,Правда карте уже лет 10 и креатив...
<artus> Scrimmer, хотя можеш выкинуть полторы штуки на верет в надежде что новый звух зазвучит хотя бы без хрипа, но всеравно как ведро с гайками
<Nor8> Хубунту кто-нибудь использует?
<shenmue> ты спроси тут кто нибуть вообще на убунту сидит =)
<artus> Nor8, есть тякие негадяи, которые в глубине души лелеят надежду что ксубунта легкая
<[Raiden]> ))
<Nor8> artus: Легче, чем кеды однозначно )))
<shenmue> и гномщель
<shenmue> и гном2
<artus> да про кеды я вообще молчу
<artus> shenmue, ты чего курил? )) с каких это пор ксубунта легче то гнома ?
<shenmue> с тех пор как лично проврил
<shenmue> проверил*
<Nor8> 00
<Nor8> )))
<[Raiden]> софт там подобран более легкий, всетаки. Я тоже думаю что легче
<artus> shenmue, http://itmages.ru/image/view/501834/64b0c860 90 метров из этого кушает фф в котором сейчас смотрят фильм
<shenmue> иксвм легче метасити и темболее гномщели. аналогично про панели и сравнить тхунар с наутилусом
<artus> и это второй гном, 10.04.четотам
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Она как гном второй в 10.04 жрет
<[Raiden]> ну и нормально. Это можно назвать легким )
<shenmue> можно и движок тем от иксфэйс поставить в гном2 и заюзать темы крыски. сразу заметно отзывчивость повышается
<[Raiden]> хотя бы по той причине, что компутеров с памятью меньше гира уже просто не купить. Даже наверное менее чем с 2  гб уже проблематично - придется искать :)
<shenmue> вообщем кто занимался оптимизацией ос для своего старого компа об этом знают
<artus> shenmue, http://itmages.ru/image/view/501838/d125966d скайпы, дропбоксы, фф на 107 вкладок, красиваости, свистелки и тд
<[Raiden]> гига*
<artus> и все летааает
<shenmue> ну да. комп то явно не 2002 года да?
<artus> ну чуть моложе
<shenmue> вот вот.
<artus> shenmue, на первом скрине вообще древнее офисное тачко без видео как таковое
<artus> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<[Raiden]> В общем. если у вас в 2012году лагает хфце, то вы что-то делаете не так со своей жизнью. В финансовом плане.
<artus> на который даже драйвера не стоят, ну ниче, видео онлайн во влеше смотрится ))
<shenmue> да я спорить не буду. лично проверял и лично знаю крыска легче.
<artus> да нифига оно не легче, плацебо
<shenmue> гном можно допедрить до крыски но это 100% уже без компиза. а без него гном2 как то не особо
<artus> я же говорю, второй гном кушает 100 метров памяти, при этом все шустро, чего еше надо то? )
<shenmue> да мне вообще пофигу что скока кушает. это вообще не показатель.
<Scrimmer> artus: http://rghost.ru/37834382
<shenmue> скорость запуска программ показатель
<Scrimmer> вот так звучит у меня звук :)
<artus> Scrimmer, эммм, а чего ты им проигрываеш?
<Scrimmer> музыку, фильмы, все
<Scrimmer> везде так тормозит
<artus> вобщемто альса или звучит или нет, у нее другого положения нету )
<Scrimmer> ну ты послушал?
<Scrimmer> то что я кинул?
<artus> ну че, норм такой микс
<Scrimmer> шикарный просто
<shenmue> запуск гимп через time : openbox -5s , xfce 9s , gnome2 - 12s вот это точно помню
<Scrimmer> нет никаких соображений по поводу такого вот звучания?)
<shenmue> Scrimmer 5.1 отключи
<Scrimmer> отключен
<artus> shenmue, gimp  4,30s user 1,36s system 26% cpu 21,374 total :D
<shenmue> artus холодный старт?
<artus> shenmue, ну да
<artus> без всяких прелоадов и тд
<artus> Scrimmer, выпиливать пульс согласно мана полностью нафиг, переставить альсу , воткнуть регулятор громкости , ибо при выпиленом пульсе он пропадет, наслаждатцо
<Scrimmer> делал же, не помогло
<Scrimmer> :(
<artus> не знать у тебя карма такая , а ливка убунты тоже так залипает?
<Scrimmer> угумсь
<shenmue> http://riocraft.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/снимок3.png
<shenmue> как видно кедам долеко до гном2 даже
<artus> и человек сидящий на кедах рассуждает о легкости гнома , ога ))
<shenmue> я могу себе это позволить  :p
<[Raiden]> Real    0m18.674s - гимп в кде на моем железе, первй запуск
<[Raiden]>  
<Scrimmer> эх, и как мне быть то ?)
<[Raiden]> и вообще оно сильно может отличаться, у меня например кисти и плагины стоят и т.д.
<shenmue> ес-но много чего роль играет. к примеру скорость чтения с харда
<artus> ага, и тысячи других отмазок :D
<[Raiden]> второй запуск у меня 9 сек. может кэш, может прелоад. А может и 2в2
<shenmue> artus зависть грех
<[Raiden]> в1
<artus> gimp  3,11s
<artus> второй запуск
<victordnepr> спасибо! все отлично!!!
<artus> слава богам :)
<baronos> victordnepr: проверь sudo apt-get update
<victordnepr> так в чем была проблема?
<artus> в твоих интернетах
<baronos> если лочит то я хз, можно попробовать sudo dpkg --configure -a
<[Raiden]> artus: значит у тебя мало шрифтов и ничего к нему не стоит. Либо железо сущесвенно отличается от нашего
<baronos> sudo apt-get update
<artus> [Raiden], у тя камешек какой ?
<[Raiden]> е4600
<shenmue> пошло поехало письками мерятся
<artus> [Raiden], ну у меня e6500 , не слишком то и отличаетцо
<baronos> может апт гонит, может менеджер обновлений с багом каким.
<victordnepr> ввел
<victordnepr> все нормально все завершено
<baronos> victordnepr: пользуйся и радуйся ;)
<SergeyIT> victordnepr, никак английский выучил уже? )
<victordnepr> :) я нет :)
<victordnepr> спасибо огромное! но как это самому повторить? напиши хоть те команды которые вводил буду разбираться :) или пытатся это сделать:)
<artus> [Raiden],  учитывая что у тебя там прелинки, прелоады, мифическое ускорение от 64 бит, вобщем кеды не айс ))
<shenmue>  мифическое ускорение от 64 бит =)
<victordnepr> 32 стоит
<baronos> victordnepr: если лочить будет введи sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock и потом повтори обновление или установку.
<victordnepr> ок
<shenmue> да и учитывая цифры взял с потолка а твои скрины в первых строках поиска гугла то под самнением что ты вообще на линуксе =)
<artus> shenmue, oO
<victordnepr> что?
<artus> shenmue, дай поглядеть)
<shenmue> artus это я как бе продолжаю твое сообщение райдену =)
<artus> аа
<victordnepr> скинь плиз все что ты вводил.... там 3-4 строки если что буду сам клацать разбираться
 * artus делитцо со всеми сухариками
<shenmue> как раз под пиво
<Scrimmer> artus: а ты не знаешь де этот скрипт автоматического обновления алсы?)
<artus> Scrimmer, я тебе уже сказал где он ) за подробностями в гугл , ибо мне лень за тебя гуглить )
<[Raiden]> artus: только прелоад. и наверное связан ос тем что у тебя и так часть гтк в раме или с тем что у тебя какой-то особенно порезанный вариант :) Кстати, если тестировать применение фильтров, на 1 железе, то более медленный в загрузке либ 64бит вариант м
<[Raiden]> ожет оказаться быстрее в работе.
<shenmue> [Raiden] от прелоуда что и в правду толк есть?
<shenmue> в убе юзается урэдэхэад вроде
<[Raiden]> при повторном запуске вроде да.
<[Raiden]> уреадахеад только при загрузке ос работает
<shenmue> а линкование?
<shenmue> прелинк
<[Raiden]> ну и в этом есть, линковка просто будет сделана уже на хдд
<[Raiden]> а не во время запуска
<[Raiden]> на 1 оперцию при запуске програмы меньше
<Scrimmer> !make
<ubuntuhelp> make is Как компилировать? Инфа сдесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/programs_installation
<Scrimmer> http://goo.gl/r6hIG как вам такое?)
<Istorik> Подскажите, почему и как исправить. при создании загрузочной флешки через средства убунты, пропадает меню это самой загрузки. приходиться писать вручную что ставить
<Scrimmer> artus: уже и обновил алсу до последней по гайду http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/alsa
<Scrimmer> нифига :(
<artus> ну значит литр бензина, литр масла, и 3 кило люминевой стружки тебе надо
<Scrimmer> А есть смысл писать на форум по этому поводу ?)
<Scrimmer> А то там 3 темы, и в ниодной еще не ответили)
<artus> напиши, авось кто отпишется
<Scrimmer> Кстати, а как называется канал, на котором разрабы сидят? мне давно писали тут, мол, чиркни туда
<Scrimmer> со звуком
<artus> на оффсайте альсы глянь
<Scrimmer> А, во, ubuntu+1
<Scrimmer> но теперь нужен инвайт
<Nor8> Scrimmer: Куда инвайт нужен?
<Scrimmer> #ubuntu+1
<Scrimmer> Nor8: ;)
<amgarchIn9> :wq
<Scrimmer> грустно без звука
<Scrimmer> Ребят, а почему у меня после ребута списки днс из resolv.conf пропадают?
<Scrimmer> Приходится по новой вписывать каждый раз после ребута
<[Raiden]> вписывай в настройки нетворк менеджера
<[Raiden]> наверное
<Scrimmer> у меня он удален)
<Scrimmer> artus: хм, а звук стал немного получше
<Scrimmer> о_0
<Scrimmer> меньше пропадать
<artus> знать крути дальше )
<Scrimmer> а что крутить то ?
<artus> а хз, все крути
<Scrimmer> мудрый совет
<Scrimmer> уважаю
#ubuntu-ru 2013-04-22
<alexobukhov> прошу прощения за беспокойство, прошу помощи в прикурчивании hybserv к ircd-hybrid
<andrex> а чего тама сложного забиндил порт ключ указа также в сервисах и усе
<alexobukhov> выставил все настройки - только не коннектится
<andrex> что пишет?
<alexobukhov> все проверил, порт и IP
<alexobukhov> unable to connect
<andrex> конфиги на пасту
<alexobukhov> ircd.conf?
<andrex> оба
<andrex> ты сам то в хибрид зайти можеш?
<alexobukhov> да
<andrex> где конфиги, а то ща уйду:D
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<artus> утрачетут
<tagezi> всем привет
<[Raiden]> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Windows+7?content=158295
<SergeyIT> а зачем?
<[Raiden]> Ну не знаю, может кому-то нравится )
<SergeyIT> так ставь вин7 и радуйся
<alexobukhov> того же мнения
<tagezi> [Raiden], ты не в курсе, за что отвечает  процесс virtuoso-t?)) он сжирает половину процесорного времени
<icCE> tagezi это индексация файлов
<[Raiden]> индексация. В гугле много инфы как выключить, но потеряются некотоыре функции поиска
<icCE> ну выключить просто
<icCE> desktop search file indexing
<tagezi> а непомук теперь просто так что ли?
<[Raiden]> ну это как бы часть непомука
<artus> а он вторую половину сжирает )
<tagezi> у меня в системе 5 процесов нипомука и 2 виртуозо
<artus> и получаетцо целосная картина безмерного обжорства )
 * icCE думает что проще снести кеды
<artus> icCE, дай я пожму твою лапу :D
<icCE> xfce и какой нить dwm/ionwm вполне хватает выши крыши
<[Raiden]> artus: у тебя в хфце нет индексатора, а у нас есть отключаемый. Что лучше? :)
<icCE> ну как свистелки compiz
<icCE> [Raiden] есть mlocate его хватает выши круши
<icCE> по крону раз в сутки
<icCE> это опять же - если ты часто что-то на компе ищешь
<icCE> я лично не ищу, ибо знаю где и чтонаходится
<tagezi> нужно вырезать непомук ваще.. я всёравно финдом исчу =)
<icCE> [Raiden] как вариант - думаю в кедах можно сделать выборку где делать индексацию
<[Raiden]> ну тут я не буду спорить, только локейт не относится к какому-либо гуи и может использоваться и в кде...
<artus> find ./ -iname "*" и grep -irn "*" ./ заглаза
<icCE> [Raiden] тем и удобен mlocate :) чтовезде
<icCE> а консоль она рулит и бибикает
<icCE> всегда и везде
<[Raiden]> непомук просто немного другая программа.
<[Raiden]> лкейт ищет например по тегам и по содержимому файлов?
<[Raiden]> или по рейтингу и описанию
<tagezi> да.. но тормозить на четырёх ядрах - это пардон )
<[Raiden]> выключи тогда
<artus> дык маловато ядер то, даеш 8м, это же кеды )
<tagezi> а нафига он вообще тогда нужен? i5 проц с 4 гигами памяти это нетак и хило, впринципе
<artus> для кед надо i7
<artus> tagezi, ты почему в ногу со временем не идеш? для кого понимаш новое железо разрабатывают
<icCE> [Raiden] -  Положи рука на сердце и скажи честно, у тебя ко всем файлам есть описание и теги ? :)
<[Raiden]> я считаю что в хорошем де что-то такое должно быть. Что же касается прям сейчас, то могу согласиться с тем что мал оюзабельно )
<[Raiden]> Нужно ожидать допила ) Что в лине бывает не редко.
 * tagezi пошёл строить лесопилку
<[Raiden]> icCE: неа, но было бы , если бы это более прозрачно работало.
<icCE> врятли
<tagezi> на самом деле да.. виндузятники теги даже в мп3 файлах не раставляют.. если что-нить скачал, потом сидишь мучаешься
<tagezi> да и в книжках электронных они тоже не ставят
<tagezi> ощущение что они досих под блакнотами пользуются
<[Raiden]> В общем как-то так это может происходить по тегам http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0422/h_1366627352_1480430_4f12ea3849.png
<icCE> tagezi сам человек, независимо от платформы - редко когда ставит теги и метки
<tagezi> я всегда ставлю.. покране мере видео, документы и музыку
<icCE> Хотя я с удивлением отметил, когда жена на маке цветами делает пометки файлов и папок для лучшей орентации
<icCE> tagezi а у меня программа за меня все ставит :) как правила
<[Raiden]> это нормально
<icCE> ну кроме документов
<tagezi> программы иногда неправильно ставят )
<Hanno4ka> а вот у меня была задумка сделать такую файловую систему, где нету как таковых каталогов, а всё делается метками, причём один файл может быть с несколькими — например «проекты» и «документы»
<tagezi> ну, что взять с блондинки? )
<icCE> tagezi - это очень редко.
<tagezi> я наверное очень редкое слушаю
<icCE> Hanno4ka изобретаем winfs ? :)
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: на уровне индекса в кде такое сделано. Или погугли про симантик десктоп. К сожалению местный индексатор кушает прилично ресурсов...
<Hanno4ka> а то есть документация по проекту, и не знаешь куда закинуть — или в каталог проекта или в каталог со всеми разными документами
<[Raiden]> в вин7 индексатор более ок. Правда при этом может меньше.
<icCE> Hanno4ka ну вот в winfs хотели вообще убрать файлы и папку,планировали к vista . Но тяжко это все сделать и проект умер.
<[Raiden]> там правда есть сторонние ещё
<icCE> сейчас что-то подобное делают в os x
<icCE> правда не на уровне замены ФС
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: "а мне разорваться что ли"
<Hanno4ka> но вообще по файловой системе как-то проще — я всегда знаю, что и где у меня лежит. а вот например заметки в еверноте я теггирую только так, и теперь довольна этим. я не только могу легко отыскать что нужно, но у меня ещё и клиппер хорошо автоматом те
<Hanno4ka> ги проставляет — редко ошибается…
<icCE> evernote другой продукт - под свои задачи
<icCE> если там не тэгировать,то потом хш найдешь
<[Raiden]> в индексах есть ещё 1 проблема. Если есть другой комп или дуал и другая ос. Очень неудобно оставаться без своих рейтингов и тегов )
<[Raiden]> и перенести не просто, мягко говоря.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> В облако! Всё в облако!
<[Raiden]> Это 1 из проблем которую ещё надо будет решать в будущем.
<artus> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-04-22_13-55-06_shot.png как то так
<[Raiden]> ну облако может и вариант, но что отлку скажем от индекса непомука в облаке, если ты в винде и там другой индекс.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> виндадолжнаумереть
<[Raiden]> )
<alexobukhov> согласен
<tagezi> [Raiden], а ещё есть такая проблемма.. чото он стал слишком долго загружаться
<[Raiden]> Вообще без этого можно жить и в случае с кде может даже необходимо, т.к. реализация хромает.
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ну, мне это мало о чем говорит.
<tagezi> [Raiden], мне тоже )) но по пять минут - это долго
<[Raiden]> Я не знаю причину.
<[Raiden]> У меня грузится как обычно
<[Raiden]> http://nnm.ru/blogs/Dmitry68/kak-ya-zastavila-rebenka-lyubit-chitat/
<[Raiden]> интересно, а гугл не делает сейчас гугл десктоп серч?
<[Raiden]> а.. вижу, прекратили в 2011 году
<NoOova> Вот и все...
<snql> как решить проблему с зависанием индикатора громкости при изменении уровня звука?
<snql> висит внизу и может откликнуться через минуту-две при этом изменив громкость
<andrex> на чем?
<snql> убунта 12.04
<andrex> де
<snql> у меня
<SergeyIT> и гле он у тебя внизу?
<SergeyIT> *д*
<andrex> что стоит? юнитей кеды или что там?
<andrex> правда про юнитей его в низу нет)
<SergeyIT> у него может быть
<andrex> монитор к вверх ногами чтое)
<andrex> л*
<SergeyIT> а у него и монитор есть?
<andrex> незнаю, надо поинтересоваться)
<snql> сенсор на ноуте, провожу пальцем появляется индикатор громкости. того же эффекта можно добиться используя спецклавиши Fn+X . кеды
<snql> хоть подскажите какой пакет отвечает за это
<andrex> я фз, там помоему все плагинами сделано, а в каком они пакете незнаю, я когда ставил кеды они у меня вобще полнотью висли на минуты 2 - 3 по этому я их прибил
<[Raiden]> snql: kmix наверное
<[Raiden]> но возможно не только, т.к. непосредсвнно хоткеями занимаюется что-то ещё
<[Raiden]> snql: объясни зачем тебе имя пакета )
<[Raiden]> может тогда придумается чего-нить
<andrex> уалить вместе с кедами) по зависимостям
<snql> [Raiden] << хочу переустановить чтобы восстановить всплывающий индикатор, хотя бы попытаться. а давно kmix отвечает за индикаторы? оО
<snql> виснет, невозможно наботать, началось после установки ядра нового
<[Raiden]> snql: кмикс отвечает за громкость... Индикатор рисует ползунок громкости ) И я дуамю что кто-то ещё их рисовать не должен.
<snql> этакая неведомая х внизу экрана поверх всех окон (прогрессбар с процентами)
<NoOova> snql: поставь минт. =) я поставил и не знаю проблем
<[Raiden]> snql: заведи чистого юзера, если там работает, то переустанавливать во ппервых не надо, а во вторых бесполезно и дел ов текущих юзерскх настройках
<[Raiden]> А  если и там не пашет - тогда будем думать
<snql> будет время проверю, т.к проблема возникает не всегда
<[Raiden]> Я себе взял мультимедиа клаву и в общем бывает кручу с неё громкость. Фактически только это и жму из доп кнопок )
<[Raiden]> когда не будет работать, прверь ещё есть ли кмикс в процессах.
<snql> ок, спс
<[Raiden]> минт кстати в  кде версии отличается только перепакованными валлпаперами и обновлялка там не muon , а какая-то ихняя на гтк.
<tagezi> [Raiden], эм.. а что у тебя за клава? у меня на буке тоже можно громкостью управлять.. но теперь же там каналов куча.. и с клавы получаеться тольуо общий канал править
<[Raiden]> да какая-то бюджетная от джениуса, kb 320e  и не советую покупать такую.
<[Raiden]> Насчет каналов не могу сказать, у меня 2.0 всё
<[Raiden]> по идее эот должно двигать мастер
<[Raiden]> т.е. общую громкость всех каналов.
<tagezi> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0422/h_1366634482_3365927_d41d8cd98f.png
<tagezi> у меня вот так выглядит
<tagezi> только первый регулируеться.. остальное клавишами неотрегулировать.. или я что-то не понимаю
<[Raiden]> ну вообще выше говорили про другой индикатор )
<[Raiden]> ну тык общий обычн ои надо менять. А баланс каналов менять надо редко
<[Raiden]> для этого наверное придется юзать алзамиксер или павуконтрол
<tagezi> панятно
<[Raiden]> фичреквест им надо писать )
<tagezi> чото обновок уже давно небыло, наверное на 13.04 все силы кидают
<[Raiden]> tagezi: когда-то давн обыли кстати отдеьно каналы. После интеграции с пульсом исчезли кажись )
<tagezi> я, наверное на майских займысь всем этим накопившемся барахлом... может чото поставил странное себе с этими эксперементами
<tagezi> потому что вообще всё странно себя ведёт, и память забиваеться вообще не сфига, и проц.. и неудобно всё это как-то стало
<artus> tagezi, на тебя снизошло прозрение :D
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ахаха. попробуй открыть консоль и сделать так: killall kmix и потом env KMIX_PULSEAUDIO_DISABLE=1 kmix
<tagezi> угу, теперь как давно давно.. один )
<[Raiden]> в общем получается так http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0422/h_1366635572_5709541_d02759864b.png
<tagezi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=wiRzx3wwNM0#t=1020s
<tagezi> =))))
<tagezi> ооочень дружелюбны )
<tagezi> странно как-то у тебя всё это выглядит.. у меня вообще по другому
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> так выглядит миксер после переменнйо выше перд стартом.
<[Raiden]> но теряется возможность управлять громкостью потоков
<[Raiden]> через пульс
<tagezi> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0422/h_1366635903_3553658_d41d8cd98f.png
<[Raiden]> ну странно , у меня видно в общем отдельные каналы )
<artus> о, гляжу по скринам рейден тебе мегаюзерфрендли способы руления настройками показыает, мастеркласс по гуирулению пульсом :D
<[Raiden]> я не считаю кде мегаюзерфрендли, но считаю лучшим по такому показателю среди всех других доступных сред под линукс.
<tagezi> artus, привет )
<artus> дарофф :)
<[Raiden]> tagezi: видимо так устроен драйвер интел ) или я не знаю. По иде в таком режиме ползунки должны быт ьтакие же как в альзамиксере
<[Raiden]> artus: И я не показываю какие-то юзерфрендли методы. Я просот отвечаю на вопросы как умею.
<[Raiden]> А чем ты тут занимаешся - не понятно )
<tagezi> [Raiden], да.. может я себе чото там накуралечил, я много копался.. система от чистой очень далеко й же )
<tagezi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=wiRzx3wwNM0#t=1642s
<tagezi> совет от мс ))
<tagezi> и он прав, кстати
<[Raiden]> я с ним тоже согласен.
<tagezi> блин, по какому принцепу непомук непомучит? )))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> иди в гугл )
<tagezi> вот на диске ничего не поменялось, а он два ядра опять занял )
<tagezi> ооочень дружелюбное сообщество =)))))
 * tagezi пошёл в гуглл )
<[Raiden]> tagezi: я тут посмотрел плазмойд verimix... http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0422/h_1366637647_6699564_b13223153b.png
<[Raiden]> veromix*
<baronos> вот так как то лучше скринить http://goo.gl/NtMx3 :)
<[Raiden]> лишние телодвижения )
<[Raiden]> tagezi: в общем в свойствах кмикса можно убрать автозапуск и поставить такой плазмойд.
<tagezi> [Raiden], чото он вообще на кнопки не реагирует
<[Raiden]> я релогин сделал без кмикса
<tagezi> аа..
<[Raiden]> а.. кнопки специальыне гля громкости?
<[Raiden]> стой
<[Raiden]> там в свойствах их выставить надо
<tagezi> панятно с ним всё )
<[Raiden]> Специально для бароноса уместил два скриншота в одном http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0422/h_1366638567_9144655_63a03a8228.png
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> вот что мне ваше кде напоминает http://goo.gl/2I5s7 :)
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> И что самое интересное, на том пульте скорее всег онету совершенно ненужных кнопок.
<baronos> http://seilo.geekyogre.com/2013/04/gnome-music-development-status/
<[Raiden]> ещё одно окно с кнопками плей паузе и т.д. Каких на том же гтк уже масса.
<artus> если кому надо вдруг 6750hd потолок по частоте проца гонитцо до 960 , это стабильная работа
<artus> думаю 14 часов на майнинге достаточный срок теста :)
<NoOova> Господа
<NoOova> links asciipr0n.com
<artus> @kban --nick NoOova 1864000 за распространение порноизвратов
<andrex> артус чет с временем переборщил
<artus> Статья 242 лишение свободы на срок до двух лет
<artus> такшто я еще гуманный
<artus> китоть со скрином плотно работает?
<artus> поправка, 950 стабильная  :D
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<tagezi> artus, чото ты его как-то седяще
<artus> baronos, вобщем по факту как и было, при нынешнем курсе любое железо отбиваетцо за 2-3 месяца, ваще любое , просто потом стоимость выхлопа пропорциональна вложеному
<tagezi> щедяще
<bosyi> привет
<bosyi> кто то юзает фконтакте + фаерфокс + фаерфокс аврора или стремиться до нее обновиться?
<artus> ты
<bosyi> у меня одно дополнение перестало работать, думал может кто то затестит
<artus> я йгадал, хде моя печенька
<bosyi> кеп
<bosyi> дежи печеньку
<bosyi> *держи
<artus> пасяб
<[Raiden]> bosyi: аврора нам, не разработчикам фф , особо не нужна.
<bosyi> вот дополнение - https://addons.mozilla.org/uk/firefox/addon/jtvk/?src=api - тем кто пользует вконтакте и хочет там економить время будет полезно
<bosyi> [Raiden], я уже два релиза сижу на нем и проблем не замечаю.. они же в репозиторий уже тестированные сборки выкладывают
<[Raiden]> как эконмить время, проводя его в соцсети ... Хихи.
<baronos> время экономится лучше если не использовать фконтакте
<[Raiden]> Выкладывают для тех кто хочет тестировать...
<bosyi> у меня телефон сегодня перегрелся.. играл в метро минут 20 в игрушку тяжелую, потом его сразу в чехол-мешочек (читай анти-холодильник) положил, иду и чувствую что как будто грелка в грудь греет..
<bosyi> а телефон то новый, страшно стало..
<bosyi> но все обошлось..
<tagezi> да.. странно слышать о экономии времени от пользователя фконтакте и игрателя в игрушки ))
<lilfox> доктор не пробегал?
<artus> а должен ?
<lilfox> а вдруг
<partizanen> Ладно (= подожду его в кустах.... мммухахаха
<artus> наивный
<artus> до нового года ждать прийдетцо
<snql> совсем обнаглели куда не пойди на<censored> пытаются, особенно в государственных магазинах. все время уходит на просмотр срока годности
<artus> snql, ну дык ты ж не в сказку попал, в жисть вляпался
<snql> жизнь сурова
<snql> виртуальной за монитором жить и зарабатывать лучше
<aleksei`> всем ку
<artus> и тебе пока
<[Vd]> привет всем
<[Vd]> нужна помощь по принтерам
<[Vd]> если кто имел опыт с офисным HP, есть вопросы у меня...
<[Raiden]> привет
<[Vd]> отлично )
<[Vd]> есть кто живой
<[Vd]> и так...
<[Raiden]> )
<[Vd]> присматриваю себе вот это: http://az0.org/tvh
<[Vd]> в документации на hplip сказано, что драйвер НЕ поддерживает печать по сети
<[Vd]> тоесть под пингвино его через сеть не завести
<[Vd]> у меня есть сомнения на сей счет, т.к. вся остальная серия M401 заявлена как поддерживаемая
<[Vd]> при этом они все без блобов
<[Vd]> вот, ищу кто имел опыт с ними, поиск не дал вообще ничего...
<SergeyIT> М401 - это авто Москвич - 401 ?
<[Vd]> вот соседний принтер, который заявлен как поддерживаемый: http://www.nix.ru/autocatalog/printers_hp/hp_LaserJet_M401dn_CF278A_33_USB2.0_137319.html
<[Vd]> SergeyIT: нет, я про принтеры...
<[Vd]> про москвичи ничего не знаю... не жил в то время...
<[Raiden]> Ну,  если принтера ещё нету, то зачем  изобретать проблемы, возьми любоё котоырй 100% поддерживается.
<[Raiden]> А если уже есть - пробуй
<SergeyIT> [Vd], почему в то время. У нас под окнами М400 стоит, сверкает, человек восстановил
<[Raiden]> шутник...
<[Raiden]> Я кстати видел на днях волгу 24, хром, бордовый корпус, крыша под серебро
<[Raiden]> красавица в общем.
<Kyshtynbai> Дружище, ну если написано, что принтор не поддерживается, как ты думаешь, стоит ли его брать и испытывать: вдруг поддержится?
<Kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: а у них в выхи фестиваль был какой-то. Я из окна видел как они проезжали, штук 20 волг старых.
<[Raiden]> в выхино?
<[Raiden]> или что за выхи
<Kyshtynbai> в выходные ай мин.
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> бедный наш язык ))
<Kyshtynbai> Угу :) .
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], это не шутка
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], только двигатель явно новый, подфарники другие
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], вот такой http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C%D0%BE%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B2%D0%B8%D1%87-400  только черный
<[Raiden]> )
<[Vd]> [Raiden]: есть два ризона... в интернете пишут, что этот тач-экранчик у M401dn плохо работает.... и второй ризон - выглядит он совершенно по уродски...
<[Vd]> экранчик...
<[Vd]> а у того, который dne вместо него стандартный двухстрочный....
<[Vd]> вот такой ризон...
<[Vd]> может у кого есть этот девайс, чтобы тупо попробовать...
<[Vd]> ?
 * baronos разбежались глаза от множества точек
<artus> кто такой ризон?
<baronos> artus: ты заметил второй ризон?
<artus> какието принтеры, ризоны, экранчики , ужс
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Fail!
#ubuntu-ru 2013-04-23
<TNH> тест
<ubuntuhelp> TNH, Failed!
<snql> # apt-get install brain hands brain-content google-search
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Fail!
<andrex> ему осталось тролфейс научиться рисовать
<SergeyIT> !andrex
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='andrex'
<andrex> гг
<SergeyIT> не гг, а непорядок (
<SergeyIT> пора пользователей канала записывать в Красную книгу как исчезающий вид
<andrex> а я просто незнаю что там написать, да и лень
<andrex> и вобще чегото както не охото, баловство
<SergeyIT> да уж... время релиза и никого (
<andrex> рано ещё релиз праздновать не вышел пока
<SergeyIT> да там изменений уже не будет... а баги еще месяца 2 править будут
<[Raiden]> Такое не каждый день увидишь http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0423/h_1366710324_9750701_edae683b9f.png
<SergeyIT> гному капец
<SergeyIT> очередь за кде
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> а они просто не смогли его воткнуть нормально
<andrex> он глючил и тупил
<[Raiden]> да не, чего-то сомневаюсь. Они не совсем новый дистр, а форк. МОгли бы просто взять готовые пакеты из родителя. Я думаю просто  авторы примерно мои ровестники и тоже не понимают что  за  фигня с гномом произошла :)
<andrex> нет там прям в репорте было написано в предыдущей версии что постораются сделать его нормально, но видемо не судьба
<andrex> оно криво работает вобщем на гентоообразных
<[Raiden]> Хм, ок
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/644540?from=below-news
<[Raiden]> andrex: там оказывается не совсем гном выпиливают, а переходят на мате.
<Kyshtynbai> Как же эта хрень греться должна.
<tagezi> всем привет
<Kyshtynbai> Ку!
<teddyp1cker> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/DevelopersAssistant
<tagezi> teddyp1cker, эм.. я канал перепуьал? )
<tagezi> перепутал*
<baronos> вражесткая ссылка детектед :D
<teddyp1cker> да ладно вам, вражеский)
<teddyp1cker> хорошая вещица же
<tagezi> teddyp1cker, ну, возможно.. но я же тут не пиарю.. например.. фряху.. хотя кто поспорит что она не хорошая вещица )
<tagezi> baronos, кстати.. пока тут флуд )) ты не видил вменяемого мануала по установке андройда на виртуальную машину? )
<teddyp1cker> эм скачал образ запустил)
<teddyp1cker> ты ведь x86 имеешь ввиду?
<tagezi> угу.. а что ещё можно поставить на виртуалку? ))
<tagezi> да я тут туплю.. наверное после работы ))
<teddyp1cker> ну можно и арм через qemu так-то
<tagezi> Не, сначало классику, потом арм будем пытаться ставить
<baronos> tagezi: не знаю, не ставил на виртуалку, но на канале х86 пишут, что проблемы. можно попробовать сборку от интела для теста. но последняя 4.2.2 ставится на нетбук хорошо, все кроме звука работает отлично. звкук как будто заторможен.
<tagezi> baronos, звук не знаю.. у меня чото не пашет мыш в виртуалке.. да и вообще чуть притормаживает
<tagezi> убунту лучше работает ))
<tagezi> или в андройде ваще нет курсора? о_О
<[Raiden]> в таче не нужен курсор
<tagezi> блин, напридумывают.. а в виртуалке то он нужен..
<tagezi> убунту рулит однозначно.. у неё курсор есть )
<baronos> есть курсор, и он там няшный :)
<mdma> в андроиде курсор есть
<mdma> достаточно к любому смарту подключить через юсбхост мышь и он появляется
<tagezi> ненаю.. странно тогда
<mdma> начиная с 4-ки по крайней мере
<tagezi> а у вб есть дополнения под ядро андройда?
<baronos> да, в виртуалке такой же звук.
<teddyp1cker> ребята
<teddyp1cker> тут кто-нибудь из russian loco team есть?
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: да нет наверное, хотя теоретически опы тоже им являются.
<[Raiden]> а почему вы спрашиваете? (с)
<teddyp1cker> вообщем в моем городке хотим по случаю выхода 13.04 инсталл-фест замутить
<teddyp1cker> и вот вопрос с дисками раздаточными
<[Raiden]> Ясно. Я не знаю куда с этим податсья.
<teddyp1cker> каким их сейчас получают (вроде выдают loco тимам)
<teddyp1cker> ну и так, пара-тройка вопросов по организации
<teddyp1cker> Raiden: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ru/ ты не знаешь как быстрее и проще связаться с кем-нибудь из этих ребят?
<[Raiden]> Я не знаю, но вот тут есть джаббер и емыло https://launchpad.net/~dmitry-agafonov
<teddyp1cker> Raiden: ок, спасибо
<mdma> не поздновато ли за два дня...
<mdma> я наверное не в теме, но в чем проблема скачать и нарезать своих болванок, или там вышлют каноничные?
<teddyp1cker> mdma: не в день выхода будем, позже
<teddyp1cker> mdma: будут и нарезанные, но картонка няшнее)
<teddyp1cker> федоровцы еще значки раздают
<tagezi> teddyp1cker, это всё копейки стоит сделать.. договорился с кафе что бы на 5 рублей дороже пиво продовали и это даже окупиться )))
<artus> tagezi, угу, налоговой ты 5 копеек чем аргументировать будеш?
<tagezi> artus, а налоговая буб причем? )) её можно и не звать на собрание )))
<tagezi> тут?
<tagezi> *
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: не понял, ты про какие копейки?
<tagezi> диски со значками
<teddyp1cker> ну возможно сами закажем - но сначала стоит узнать мб через loco team это проще и быстрее (не 3 диска же нужно а больше)
<artus> tagezi, главное чтоб они потом не пригласили когда дебет с кредитом по отчету не сойдутцо ))
<tagezi> artus, ты как ребёнок.. ))) пол россии, к сожалению, ведёт серую бугалтерию
<artus> ну я ваще не плачу налогов, но как то я же не афиширую это барными стойками )
<teddyp1cker> так то с помещением и пивасами вообщем-то не такие уж и копейки выйдут
<teddyp1cker> хотя я хз на сколько человек все рассчитывать
<tagezi> мы в своё время прикармили просто бар.. и в пятницу, там только мы сидели.. и ни какого съёма не было.. просто собирались
<tagezi> и нам всегда были рады ))
<tagezi> ну, им.. я только чай зелёный пил )
<teddyp1cker> тут кто докладики просто какие-то хотел показать-рассказать - нужен экран
<teddyp1cker> мне лично и пивка и  знакомых достаточно
<tagezi> teddyp1cker, а ты откуда?
<teddyp1cker> ульяновск
<tagezi> ну, был я в ульяновской области.. дороги у вас конечно....
<tagezi> хуже только в кировской )
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: причем они реально только хуже каждый год
<tagezi> teddyp1cker, ничего не подскажу.. я у вас только на вакзале был, проездом..
<SergeyIT> tagezi, в ленинградской может даже хуже
<tagezi> SergeyIT, не, поверь, у нас намного лучше
<SergeyIT> tagezi, это смотря где
<teddyp1cker> в соседнем татарстане все с дороги ок, приятно ездить
<tagezi> угу, подтверждаю )
<teddyp1cker> как только вьезжаешь к нам - сразу почуствуешь)
<tagezi> не ямы, а котлы на дороге ))
<tagezi> такие, так что колесо от камаза влетит )
<teddyp1cker> но вот в кировской области воочию видел еще хуже. хотя думал что такого не бывет)
<tagezi> teddyp1cker, а в ульяновске вообще много народу убунту пользует?
<teddyp1cker> встречаются такие)
<teddyp1cker> разработчки немаководы в основном)
<tagezi> teddyp1cker, такой ответ навивает мои потуги организовать встречу любителей волков в своё время ))) встретились двое, я и мой друг )
<tagezi> причем он опаздал на 3 часа, зараза
<SergeyIT> это уже много
<teddyp1cker> ну нет у нас для наших масштабов дофига ит ивентов проводится
<teddyp1cker> публика разогрета стачками всякими и прочими так что должны прийти
<tagezi> teddyp1cker, ну.. ты всёравно посвисти.. и действительно... напиши в локо.. они на последней РКСПО прикалывались что добрые и отзывчивые ))
<teddyp1cker> посвищу, сегодня по кабакам пройдусь прикину с помещением
<mdma> интересно кому это вообще нужно, кто осилит тот и сам её поставит, а кто не сможет установить тот уж тем более юзать её будет со скрипом
<SergeyIT> молодым и горячис
<mdma> понимаю что цель - популяризация, но не эффективнее было бы просто демостенды с запущенным стимом и играющими на этих стендах в конту и прочее людьми
<SergeyIT> *м
<teddyp1cker> ну так если рассуждать то всякие такие встречи не нужны для всего маны есть
<tagezi> да, де ло не в этом.. дело вместе пива попить, виндузятников постибать ))
<mdma> просто я себе сразу представил себе интсаллфест как в документалке "Revolution OS"
<SergeyIT> tagezi, осторожнее... другой виндузятник тебя по никсам даленко переплюнет
<tagezi> ну, в ульяновске не будет тележек с компьютерами ))
<teddyp1cker> мы на прошлом SFD нормально так посидели, и хак квест аля яндекс.рут и пивас и игры и доклады
<teddyp1cker> приятно что вот рядом сидящий парень из твоего города в yahoo над фряхой сидел
<tagezi> да сейчас под мира в линуксе сидит )))
<tagezi> teddyp1cker, https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=wiRzx3wwNM0#t=1016s
<tagezi> вот прямо к нему.. он дружелюбен )
<baronos> хыхы дружелюбные :D
<baronos> это где в гугл не отправляют?
<artus> убитьфсехчеловеков!!!
<artus> :D
<SergeyIT> в МС тоже дружелюбные
<tagezi> baronos, это вон Станиславу и раскажы.. ))) пазор та какой, на всю страну =)))
<teddyp1cker> SergeyIT: ой какое заблуждение)
<SergeyIT> баги, кстати, быстро исправляли
<tagezi> SergeyIT, кстати в этом фильме мс не плохо так отличились.. такие дружелюбные , прям пазитиф... всем солнца фватит.. и трали вали ))
<SergeyIT> tagezi, я из личного опыта...
<[Raiden]> Интересно, какой есть стимул в работе такой компании  как мс, если уже есть миллиарды $.
<[Raiden]> в прочем это риторический вопрос.
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], зачем новое ядро линуксу, если и старое работает
<[Raiden]> Ну, линус не миллиардер )
<[Raiden]> вроде
<teddyp1cker> еще и яблочник ;)
<[Raiden]> Ему не надо, он собственно ег ои не пишет. Координирует только.
<[Raiden]> Пишут корпорации в основном ,котоырм это ядро надо
<[Raiden]> имхо
<[Raiden]> И может быть ещё десяток старых хакеров типа Алана Кокса.
<SergeyIT> так и мс пишет то что народу надо
<SergeyIT> только продает за деньги
<SergeyIT> не бананы же им продавать
<[Raiden]> А что их толкает на это?  Власть и влияние чтоли? Деньги -то и так уже есть.
<SergeyIT> деньги должны работать - иначе это не деньги
<[Raiden]> В том же советском союзе за тунеядство статья была. А вот Баллмер зачем таскает своё пузо на конференции и т.д?
<[Raiden]> Пока на них можно что-то купить - это деньги.
<SergeyIT> то есть это что то первично )
<[Raiden]> В общем мотивация капиталиста с несколькими миллиардами мне до конца не ясна )
<teddyp1cker> миллиарды не появляются просто и рынки можно легко потерять поэтому и считаются с линуксом
<teddyp1cker> та то можно закончить все как сан и куча традиционных unix-вендоров
<[Raiden]> Ну это понятно. Но зачем продолжать быть на рынке, если можно только тратить.
<tagezi> [Raiden], деньги тратяться в два раза быстрее скорости света )
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> поэто они и зарабатывают
<[Raiden]> Может быть...
<tagezi> кстати у мс есть свои благотворительные проекты, в которых она просто тратит
<teddyp1cker> есть и опенсорс проекты
<teddyp1cker> специфические но есть
<tagezi> какой-то милионер, не помню кто, сказал, что неньги позволяют сделать для людей что-то доброе, поэтому он и зарабатывает, и чем больше он зарабатывает, тем больше он может сделать доброго
<teddyp1cker> вообще лучше жить как яблочники - ядро отдать сообществу ибо клиенту вообщем то пофиг на систему
<teddyp1cker> сделать все что видит юзер самим дорого и хорошо
<tagezi> апл отдаля ядро сообществу?
<teddyp1cker> mach всю жизнь opensource
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: http://www.apple.com/opensource/
<[Raiden]> есть проект дарвин, то ядро похоже на ядро от мак. Или даже тоже самое , но без тех компонентов которые не ихние типа тех же блобов амд или нвидии.
<[Raiden]> Я особо не интересовался.
<[Raiden]> Все хакинтоши по идее на таком ядре
<teddyp1cker> яблоко умнее сделали - vendor lock на уровне железа и efi
<tagezi> teddyp1cker, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mach
<tagezi> teddyp1cker, ну, странно оно, чото я не помню, что бы компаненты эпла можно было взять по свободной лицензии
<tagezi> смотреть исходники это не СПО - пасматри и падавись, сделаешь так, мы тебя засудим
<[Raiden]> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darwin
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: http://www.opensource.apple.com/source/xnu/
<teddyp1cker> бери не хочу
<[Raiden]> его наверное использовать нигде нельзя
<[Raiden]> или точнее я не видел что бы кто-то использовал
<teddyp1cker> потому что в голом виде оно кому нужно
<teddyp1cker> а если на него bash налепить то получиться чето на *bsd похожее
<[Raiden]> Ну...  Например на ядре линукс телевизоры работают, роутеры и т.д.
<[Raiden]> хотя казалось бы, кому оно нужно? :)
<teddyp1cker> раньше яблокр даже нескольким freebsd мейнтенерам платили
<teddyp1cker> cups целоком яблоком написан почти
<[Raiden]> и лицензия у линукс хреновая, надо сорцы открывать
<tagezi> teddyp1cker, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Public_Source_License
<tagezi> это не гну.. и не бсд, и даже не апач
<teddyp1cker> s not compatible with the GNU General Public License and allows linking with files released entirely as proprietary software
<tagezi> а типа их личная спо, которое по факту закрытая
<teddyp1cker> ну норм а как иначе если они откроют по gpl то им и самое святое cocoa + граф систему открыть придется
<teddyp1cker> и все конторка может закрываться
<tagezi> ну, так я тебе с самого начала сказал [01:06:30] <tagezi> смотреть исходники это не СПО - пасматри и падавись, сделаешь так, мы тебя засудим
<tagezi> и патом странно.. гугл открыл андройд, делай что хошь, и всё нормально у них
<teddyp1cker> хм есть же проект где чисто xnu + gnu окружение
<teddyp1cker> не должны засудить
<[Raiden]> в андройде блобы есть
<[Raiden]> хотя и в  ядре с кернел орг есть )
<teddyp1cker> андроид тоже так-то не спо - ты не можешь закоммитить плюшку в гугл
<teddyp1cker> так что такое же read only opensource
<[Raiden]> не, ну наличие твоего кода ещё не значит что ег овключат куда бы то нибыло )
<mdma> а кто мешает форкнуть
<mdma> Андроид
<[Raiden]> А хороший вроде как должны )
<teddyp1cker> mdma: лицензия гугла нини вроде
<tagezi> нифига.. берёшь всё что по гпл и бсд и напиливаешь что хошь поверх
<teddyp1cker> dalvik + основное api не gpl
<tagezi> teddyp1cker, хром, там тоже дофига плюшек, изнего чо только неделают, вырезая гугл
<teddyp1cker> хромиум тока - там щас изза нового движка эти проекты разойдутся
<[Raiden]> фаерфокс ос возможно свободная целиком
<teddyp1cker> хромиум ессно против этого blink гугл просто форкнет - и на один опен сорс продукт меньше
<tagezi> teddyp1cker, ну и чо ты мне ссылку дал.. там же написано, машина под лицензией апач
<[Raiden]> сегодня как раз вышли первые телефоны для разрабов
<[Raiden]> от 119$
<teddyp1cker> тормоза - опять долбаный html5
<teddyp1cker> я в андроиде от явы устал а мне еще и браузер суют вместо ос
<tagezi> не ставь)
<tagezi> пол мира сидит на виртуальной машине под линуксом и ничего )) и даже не дагадываются как их подставили )
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: ты про dalvik ?
<tagezi> ты про что? )
<teddyp1cker> <tagezi> teddyp1cker, ну и чо ты мне ссылку дал.. там же написано, машина под лицензией апач
<tagezi> teddyp1cker, аа.. ну да.. машинка под аппчем.. тоесть можно чо угодно делать, в том числе и закрывать
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: ok, можно ;)
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/e/d/a/5/9/7c8410c336ba9d7f602a0f9dc14.jpg
<tagezi> abibas )
<tagezi> лан, ночи =))
#ubuntu-ru 2013-04-24
<m0nster> hi
<tagezi> всем привет
<m0nster> и тебе не хворать
<[Raiden]> не знаю будет ли время в день релиза и какая будет погода. А сча пасмурно и время есть. Наверное поставлюсь с дейлибилда )
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], с богом )
<[Raiden]> ))
<andrex> потом раскажеш
<SergeyIT> если сможет )
<andrex> сможет
<SergeyIT> главное поставить сразу на все машины
<andrex> и тогда тоже сможет
<[Raiden]> Ну это не скоро ещё, ближе к вечеру наверное
<[Raiden]> и вам всёравн оне надо, я не ставлю версию с юнити
<andrex> у меня уже вечер, давай делай подвиг
<[Raiden]> не, рано, надо кое-что сбекапить и может уйду ещё счач
<baronos> фи таким быть :)
<[Raiden]> ))
<baronos> я вот буду ф19 с г3,8 ставить, ибо няша :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> за вечер все равно толком не потестить
<[Raiden]> Я раг что тебе нравится гном3.х, но надеюсь долгожителем он не будет )
<[Raiden]> д*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: на что ставишь?
<baronos> ох, зря так думаешь. идет как по маслу :)
<[Raiden]> на писи
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: в смысле какое ДЕ проживет :)
<[Raiden]> kde
<JohnDoe_71Rus> делаем ставки, господа
<andrex> они все умрут при должном подходе
<baronos> andrex: убитьвсехчеловеков :D
<andrex> угу
<andrex> завтра поуду на вахте 146 статейку повесю
<[Raiden]> Я только что увидел первую молнию в этом году. И никуда не пойду ))
<andrex> на работе)
<tagezi> [Raiden], а чо с нуля ставишь?
<tagezi> каждый раз с нуля.. это както мовитон
<baronos> зато надежно!
<[Raiden]> да, хочу с 0
<tagezi> ну, у меня с обновами вроде никогда проблем не было
<tagezi> чаще так по настраиваешь, что потом уже и концов не найти )
<[Raiden]> настройки по по больешй части в хомпапке
<JohnDoe_71Rus> из етц кое что валяется
<[Raiden]> тест
<ubuntuhelp> [Raiden], Понг понг понг...
<[Raiden]> Увидел 1 интересный ньюанс, на моих пожатых лзо разделах бтрфс, установщик не пишет сколько места свободно.
<[Raiden]> то как я ставлюсь на бтр http://raiden-ut.blogspot.ru/2012/10/kubuntu-1210-btrfs.html
<[Raiden]> lsb_release -dc уже не пишет , что девел ветка. В общем свершилось. Хотя , несмотря на то что имидж от 23 числа, некотоыре обновки во время установки пришли
<[Raiden]> ну всё, пора выметаться из лайва )
<baronos> остаюсь походу на ф19 с г3,8 :D
<andrex> предун
<andrex> всмысле предатель)
<baronos> да тут просто и удобно :)
<SergeyIT> baronos, за год ты уже столько поменял...
<baronos> SergeyIT: мне нужен гном новый, а то что дистр рпм ни сколько не утруждает :)
<andrex> [Raiden], переинсталлировался?
<[Raiden]> да, на дрова ещё осталось преехать закрытые. Что же касается нуво, то  в общем-то без косяков отработало
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Fail!
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36773
<[Raiden]> Я сделал несколько шотов установщика кубунты http://yadi.sk/d/f32wYNxk4JcFk
<tagezi> [Raiden], как тебе ещё рано спрашивать? или ты уже нашёл за что будешь её любить? )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Ну загрузка показалось что ускорилась.
<[Raiden]> У меня довольно свежий софт стоял в 12.10 , так что остальное примерно так же.
<[Raiden]> вайна в ппа 1.5.х ещё нету под раринг, поставил временно 1.4
<[Raiden]> это 1 из вещей почему ставить лучше после релиза.
<tagezi> ещё быстрее.. тада я тоже буду сносить
<tagezi> а то у меня савсем медленная какаято
<[Raiden]> Ну могло и показаться, я не доставил некоторые вещи ещё . И ещё у меня стоял пакет с пф ядром, собранным не мной. И они там не используют убунтовский патч uber readahead
<[Raiden]> В общем не тестил в одинаковых условиях )
<tagezi> лан.. я подожду до завтра.. )))
<tagezi> релиз же 28 да?
<[Raiden]> вроде да
<tagezi> блин, у меня инет будет слабый 28 чила... да и позже тоже )
<[Raiden]> а нет, по википедии 25
<tagezi> завтра? ))) ура, товарищи )
<baronos> какой версии хром стабл сейчас?
<baronos> оо, все спс, узнал :D
<baronos> забавно смотрятся цвета http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0424/h_1366813637_8585107_d41d8cd98f.png :)
<SergeyIT> baronos, шрифт ужасный
<Kyshtynbai>  baronos а как там дела с треем в 3.8?
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: вот честно, у меня такое ощущение, что его нет. уведомление приходит жмакнул на него, тебя перетащило на источник сообщения. в сам трей я за чегодня, ну раз 5 залез, и то пока расширения нет message notifi, приходится
<baronos> альтернативным пользоватся. вообщем он такой же выезжающий как в 3,8, но он как то реагирует быстрее, чтоли. вообщем я пока доволен до этим гномом :)
<baronos> 3.6*
<baronos> ритмбокс спрятал в трей, рулится комбинациями, ну можно расширение на топ панель поткнуть для управления. расширений мало. интеграция аккаунтов, поиск по системе хороший.
<baronos> немного рамка на окнах в превью с толку сбивает, ну комбинация super+a для открытия сразу приложений
<baronos> с комбинациями на русской локали пока та же порблема, ну она и не исправлена вообще.
<SergeyIT> baronos, приятно юзать знакомую систему со знакомыми багами ;)
<baronos> SergeyIT: хехе :)
<teddyp1cker> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36773 ;)
<teddyp1cker> Примечательно, что примерно начиная с ядра 2.6.16 наблюдается постепенное уменьшение числа нецензурных слов в комментариях.
<[Raiden]> Граффик загрузки  процессора - это 5. Забавный подходящее слово. А  легко читаемы - это не про него.
<teddyp1cker> вот так вот - прогресс налицо
<baronos> [Raiden]: в кде симпатичней
<[Raiden]> о! Я итмажес тулс забыл поставить
<baronos> scrot '%Y-%m-%d_shot.png' -e 'mv $f ~/Dropbox/Public/; echo -n "http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/"$n | xsel -b -i'
<[Raiden]> мне нравится кснапшот )
<baronos> :)
<[Raiden]> ну в общем вот , как бы у графика есть нижный фон, не просто куча цветных полосок.
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0424/h_1366818415_3268170_d8f67c55be.png
<[Raiden]> ну и цвет меняется )
<andrex> http://itmages.ru/image/view/998309/d41d8cd9
<andrex> тоже цвет меняется xD
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> хтоп хорошая штука. Тоже пользуюсь
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36766
<[Raiden]> у меня были большие надежды на сонгбирд в своё время...
<baronos> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0424/h_1366819515_2954346_d41d8cd98f.png
<andrex> этчетакое
<andrex> ?
<[Raiden]> гном музик )
<[Raiden]> лет через 35 перерастёт амарок 1.4 функционально
<[Raiden]> может быть
<andrex> у меня в номе ритмбокс)
<andrex> г*
<baronos> это ритмбокс :D
<teddyp1cker> clementine рулит
<teddyp1cker> даже на маке им пользуюсь ибо ниче толковее не нашел
<andrex> !moc
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='moc'
<andrex> гадство
<baronos> лучше всего аимп под вайном :)
<andrex> а у меня вайн убег кудато))
<[Raiden]> фф чего-то подвис в 13.04. Раньше не сталкивался
<[Raiden]> с малым количеством вкладок
<teddyp1cker> а правда анимации в 13.04 будут плавнее и шустрее?
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> а правдо надо после вопроса выходить с канала?
<teddyp1cker> andrex: как будто ты не понял что интернеты плохие/случайно/etc
<teddyp1cker> так что там и вправду юнити с компизами быстрее стали?
<brestows> да врут все :)
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: да, только комп поменять не забудь.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> А ваще может быть. Не зря же  его лома... пилят.
<[Raiden]> в оригинальном компизе например был декоратор понимающий квиновские темы, а теперь нету
<[Raiden]> прогресс
<aleksei`> всем ку
<[Raiden]> ку
<tagezi> эм http://mythbuntu.org/
<tagezi> это прикол?
<[Raiden]> нет наверное
<[Raiden]> а..
<tagezi> http://ubuntu.ru/family ссылка на оф сайте
<[Raiden]> зашел..
<tagezi> я не понимать этого, короче, савсем
<markmx> други мои дорогие, что с мускулом случилось, сделал аптгетапдате и на тебе... не существует больше sudo /etc/init.d/ mysqld start
<[Raiden]> какая версия дистра?
<[Raiden]> (и почему все молчат?)
<[Raiden]> :)
<markmx> пытаемся угадать версию, сек
<markmx> синаптик задает глупые вопросы
<[Raiden]> lsb_release -dc
<markmx> Description:	Linux Mint 13 Maya
<markmx> Codename:	maya
<[Raiden]> у..
<markmx> типа это ты меня так на ******й послал? :)
<andrex> майа вымерли уже
<[Raiden]> 12.04 это по нашему.  Попробуй переставить пакет apt-get install --reinstall  name
<[Raiden]> если не поможет тогда будем думать
<markmx> хм, вот что тут меня пугает в аутпуте
<markmx> sh: 0: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory
<[Raiden]> ls -l /etc/init.d/mysql
<andrex> хм у меня помню что то такоеже было тоже файлик демона кудыто улетучился из init.d
<andrex> забабахал новый)
<[Raiden]> и ваще вернее будет sudo service myТАБ restart
<markmx> да вот мистика
<markmx> sh: 0: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory
<markmx> mysql stop/waiting
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> ну короче имя файла стратующего слубу  mysql  без d
<[Raiden]> а на что он у тебя ругается я не в курсе
<[Raiden]> /etc/init.d/mysql     mysql-server-5.5  - пакет
<markmx> сек...
<markmx> жуткая мазафака творится
<markmx> пишет что стартанул, но в htop нет мускула
<APV> Привет, есть живые?
<andrex> нет
<APV> Ладно, с мёртвыми тоже можно, лишь бы помогли :)
<baronos> прозрачноть терминала убрали :(
<APV> Вставил пустой cd-rw, записал через дефолтно открывшуюся программу немного музыки. Всё успешно, дисковод открылся. Вставил диск обратно, чтобы проверить, а убунту его даже не видит.
<APV> Пробовал перезагрузить. Все-равно не видит.
<APV> Есть идеи?
<markmx> чем записывал?
 * baronos щас опять услышить, что во всем виновен brasero
<APV> default CD\DVD burner. Вроде так назывался.
<andrex> эточтоещётакое?
<markmx> так
<markmx> у меня оно есть, теперь проблема в другом
<APV> По дефолту запустился.
<markmx> где найти больванку рв?
<markmx> там есть Check integrity
<andrex> markmx, тебе по почте прилать?
<markmx> суй болванку и читай
<markmx> :) мне ее сунуть некуда все равно
<andrex> на стенку повесиш )
<markmx> так... в общем не понимаю тыкаю реинсталить пакет сервера мускула и хоть бы хны, не существует бинарника, причем скрипт стартер рапортует что все стартанулось мой лорд
<APV> Во, cd-r видит. Программа называется CD\DVD creator.
<APV> А, cd-rw, жужжит несколько секунд, перестаёт, и нифига :(
<markmx> мож болванка херовая?
<andrex> или привод
<markmx> проверь на другом компе
<markmx> или привод
<markmx> стопудова Teac
<markmx> или таки матсушита?
<APV> Device type    : Removable CD-ROM ; Vendor_info    : 'PIONEER '
<baronos> юзерфрендли :D @Jasper | baronos, it was removed because it was actually really complicated to support and we didn't think anybody was still using it.
<markmx> хм... ну это бравые ребята, перетирай рвшку и пиши заного все
<APV> Как её тереть если её вообще невидно, как-будто я ничего и не вставлял в дисковод.
<APV> Блин, и проверить негде, только убунта.
<APV> Совсем недавно cd-r нормально и писался и читался.
<APV> Можно как-то через консоль проверить видит он хоть что-нибудь или нет?
<APV> Ладно, чем могли, помогли. Хорошего вечера.
<tagezi> а какие требования у  Ubuntu-Studio?
<baronos> студийную аппаратуру
<tagezi> чото она какая-то тормозная
<tagezi> даже при установке
<markmx> просто тебе нужно немножко замедлится...
<Kyshtynbai> APV: было у меня такое, в моём случае дело былл в сдохшем приводе.
<tagezi> да, кстати.. может просто привод сдох
<tagezi> у меня на прошлом буке точно также было
<APV> Дивидюк тоже диск не видит. Что-то его точно подпортило.
<APV> Щас на подопытный cd-r что-нибудь напишу, гляну, как пройдёт.
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: все бы ничего, но наутилус это полное г. это как кастированный кот разжиревший от которого толку как от трипера.
<APV> Data cd successfully burned.
<APV> Да, всё нормально, файл читается.
<baronos> выкинь сд-рв, отключи питание сдрома. купи флеху за 200р на 8гигов, и задвигай в юсб и качай туда сюда :D
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: омг, самую няшку убрали, зум окон скроллом в превью :(
<APV> :D Спокойной ночи
<[Raiden]> чего-то счетчиков до релиза нет
<tagezi> угу.. савсем нет
<baronos> они забыли, у них голова забита убунту фоном
<[Raiden]> может отменили для не  лтс )
<tagezi> может
<tagezi> а в убунту-студио гном стоит что ли?
<tagezi> 3.6 который )
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: ясно :) . сидим на 3.4 :) .
<[Raiden]> в студии разьве гном?
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: дада, он самый удачный :)
<Kyshtynbai> Факт!
<[Raiden]> вы меня пугаете https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UserGuide/UbuntuStudioDesktop
<tagezi> [Raiden], да, в студии по гном.. и всё под гном заточеное
<tagezi> [Raiden], http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0424/h_1366832072_5714091_d41d8cd98f.png
<tagezi> странная система.. действительно крыса, но... с наутилусом и кучей фишек для гнома
<SergeyIT> много странного в этом мире...
<tagezi> она вообще для чего делалась?  ))
<SergeyIT> для меломанов киношников
<tagezi> ну, там вроде больше для того что бы делать фильмы и музыку
<tagezi> зачем наутилус впихнули не понятно.. у крысы вроде свой файловый менеджер не плохой
<SergeyIT>  tagezi, почему нет? Я вообще крузадером пользуюсь, привычка
<tagezi> SergeyIT, ну крузадер понятно, клёвый, функциональный.. а наутилус то зачем.. тяжолый, малофункциональный, плагины все глючные...
<SergeyIT> меломаны глюки любят )
<tagezi> ну, я не люблю
<SergeyIT> на каком инструменте играешь?
<tagezi> на гитаре ) но больше люблю слушать.. так как не считаю себя музыкантом
<tagezi> особенно люблю слушать как жена на пианинке играет ... )
<SergeyIT> и зачем тебе студия тогда? )
<tagezi> да я её щупаю.. думал вместо дебиана поставлю.. так как деб что-то савсем с видео картой не справляеться
<tagezi> а фильмы иногда хочеться смотреть
<tagezi> но она какая-то странная.. тормозная жутко, и вообще странная )
<SergeyIT> так ее и на форуме последнее время не обсуждают... про 10.04 еще было когда-то что-то
<tagezi> мдя..
<tagezi> всем ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2013-04-25
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.ustream.tv/tinykittens В ожидании релиза
<NoOova1> Господа есть поблема. пропал звук после последнего обновления. В конфигураторе звука устройства есть, все видно но из наушников тишина (ни в плеере звука нет ни по кнопке "проверить динамики")
<NoOova1> Есть ещё usb-гарнитура - она тоже видна но звука из нее тоже нет
<NoOova1> сконфигурирован звук стандартно - альса с локалонли пульсом
<NoOova1> сталкивался кто нибудь?
<m0nster> не
<NoOova1> КТо нибудь отвечал ещё?
<Kyshtynbai> МОжыт звук выкрутить на погромче?
<_d4vid> у меня проблема.. купил я вчера впн. конектюс к нему через опенвпн .. соединяюс а сайты не пингуются? убунту 12.04 кернел последний с ппа. днc прописан в самом конфиге от впн с л2тп ипсек тоже самое
<_d4vid> где копат?
<|rapidsp|> помнится l2tp я так и не осилил, купил роутер :)
<NoOova1> роуты копать
<NoOova1> traceroute,
<NoOova1> шлюз прописан? гейтвей внутри впн пингуется?
<NoOova1> Kyshtynbai: звук выкручен на полную
<NoOova1> кстати когда регулирую звук слышно шорох в наушниках
<NoOova1> при максимальной громкости чуть чуть шипит
<NoOova1> а сколько впн стоит?
<Hanno4ka> утречка
<fuss> всем привет. кто-то пользуется linuxdc++?
<Hanno4ka> fuss: возможно…
<SergeyIT> C++ подойдет?
<fuss> в чем может быть проблема, при конекте к любому хабу намертво виснет? заходит на хаб, даже пишет сколько онлайн, но с права список не появляется и зависает. так со всеми клиентами
<JohnDoe_71Rus> подозреваю что он списки с юзеров качать пытается. смотри в настройках
<fuss> где именно? и что именно? пользовался давно (такой проблемы раньше не было офк), вроде должен вначале хоть список загружать, а только потом их шары. на хабы "в три калеки " тоже заходил, все равно виснет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> точно не помню, апексом давно пользовался. года 4 назад
<fuss> да вот тоже решил вспомнить старое) самое интересное что в чате пишет кол-во юзеров, на этом все
<fuss> просто на форуме апать темы 2009 года не охота)
<brestows> fuss:  ncdc классный клиент если ты про Dc++ сети
<brestows> правда он консольный
<brestows> но удобный
<artus> @kban --host NoOova1 ну ты как маленький прям
<Hanno4ka> оО
<_d4vid> зацените .. http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=219449.0
<[Raiden]> !amd
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 12.10 quantal(eng):http://goo.gl/F95yy
<[Raiden]> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Raring_Installation_Guide
<[Raiden]> Хотя ппусть будет, если работает, твоё руководство
<_d4vid> спасибо..
<_d4vid> =)
<[Raiden]> Тем кто использует кде, будет интересн опрочитать последний абзац http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36786
<[Raiden]> Меня например он порадовал. Моя ставка можно сказать оправдалась )
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], моя тоже )
<Kyshtynbai> Ubuntu 13.04 is released! - go and get it from http://www.ubuntu.com/ - it is a fantastic release
<Kyshtynbai>  Што ж там такого фантастик-то?
<SergeyIT> 13-ый и работает
* andrex changed the topic of #ubuntu-ru to: Ubuntu Russian - Official IRC channel | Прочтите правила: http://goo.gl/ef85w | Скачать:http://goo.gl/EVdTg | Текущая версия: 13.04 | Бот-помощник: !help | FAQ: http://goo.gl/xFjsu | Перед тем, как задать вопрос - прочтите http://goo.gl/MQjd9
<baronos> пусть менют наутилус на что то, так же убегают с эмпати или свой пусть ваяют. вот тогда будет фантастический. я понимаю со временем на кути уйдет, но сейчас это же неудобное де которое компенсируется за счет упрвления дашем
<SergeyIT> опять бухтишь?
<baronos> ну я так, по-мелочи ;)
<Kyshtynbai> Кто-нибудь есть в 13.04 на Йунити? Как там, колесиком по таскбару модно ли ездить?
<Kyshtynbai> Или виртуалку чтоли накатить,
<Kyshtynbai> пожалуй, да.
<Kyshtynbai> Ubuntu 13.04 will be supported for 9 months --- чото я не понял. В новом году чтоли новый релиз будет??
<Kyshtynbai> в смысле в декабре.
<[Raiden]> убуныт выходят в апреле и октябре
<[Raiden]> 9 - время секурити обновлений
<[Raiden]> про колесо на таскбаре инетерсная мысль. Впервые попробовал ) Не юнити.
<andrex> мне вот интересно в гдм они спецом сделали поднимающююся фиговину как вий8
<UNIm95> С релизом народ.
<UNIm95> только вопрос
<artus> UNIm95, когда это закончитцо?
<UNIm95> не лтс версии теперь только 9 месяцев о_О
<artus> :D
<andrex> 134 не лтс
<artus> кстати чего тама интересного в 13й то сделали ?
<UNIm95> * не лтс версии имеют поддержку в 9 месяцев?
<andrex> баги
<andrex> да
<andrex> лтс несколько лет
<UNIm95> Ну что жду 16.04 =)
<UNIm95> с лтс на лтс
<artus> andrex, больше новых багов?
<andrex> да я пока 1 нашел
<andrex> правда сразу
<andrex> нефакт что ещё выползут
<baronos> andrex то что скачале его?
<artus> юнити все тупит в виртуалке? и ваообще там еще юнитя?
<andrex> baronos, чето ты говорить разучилсо седня)
<andrex> artus, там юнити 7 и гном есть отдельно
 * baronos sudo reboot brain
<artus> кстать лубунта тот еще глючный шлак, ксубунта по сравнению с ней легче и шустрее , хотя може она просто с атишками так дружит , но как так можно было испохабить коробку я не знаю
<baronos> я знаю че хорошо работает.
<baronos> кде.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> что в лубунте может глючить - сложно представить
<andrex> лубунта
<artus> andrex, да они в одном цеху клепаютцо видать) другого обяснения я найти не могу )
<andrex> ну у меня ксубунта глючела жестоко, правда бета была, но такого я не видел давно, чтобы вся фс рухнула
<artus> andrex, у тя память глючная и винт мертвый :D
<artus> инфа 146% , мне експерт говорил :D
<baronos> andrex новое железоо надо
<artus> не меньше i7 , 8 гигов памяти и ссд
<andrex> ну да, железко старое было, пень 4 с 40 гиговым винтом самсунговским)
<artus> andrex, ну куда ты в кеды полез с таким то антиквариатом то
<[Raiden]> что касается фс и работы с ней хубунта и другие убунты одинаковы на 100%
<andrex> artus, ксубунту, а не кубунту
<andrex> xubuntu
<[Raiden]> andrex: у него упёртая нелюбовь  к кде и везде мерещится
 * andrex понахватался всякой гадости от пациентов уже
<baronos> след ось саламандра значит будет
<baronos> будет хвост постоянно отваливаться сразу, а вырастать постепенно.
<andrex> )
<[Raiden]> Если фс падает просто так на ровном месте и не редко, проверить память будет не лишним. - Хорошо что артус напомнил.
<andrex> кстати когда рухнуло переставил на нормальную версию не бетку, больше не падать
<teddyp1cker> http://i.imgur.com/5JihQFu.png отличный комментарий)
<[Raiden]> есть масса сопособов сделать хп надежной или быстро откатываемой. Я даже видел специальную плату котоаря откатывает её всегда на запомненное состояние  на половину хардварно
<[Raiden]> и соотв никаких намеков на вирусы
<[Raiden]> В обещм есть пути борьбы с вирусами и это не так важно, что бы переходить на линукс.
<[Raiden]> Хм, и может быть даже не повод для покупки мака.
<[Raiden]> лучше купить велик.
<[Raiden]> ))
<teddyp1cker> ты зря про велик напомнил)
<[Raiden]> за цену макбук эйра можно взять просто отличный.
<[Raiden]> хотя и более дешевые будут катиться
<teddyp1cker> для города можно и в 10к уложиться
<teddyp1cker> вполне сносный велик будет
<[Raiden]> в общем да, мой ктстаи из этой ценовой ниши. Сча правда хочу вилку попробовать поменять.
<[Raiden]> ой, это же канал про убунту.
<[Raiden]> )
<rekcuFniarB> http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/8639/screenshot1366905536.png
<artus> продам биткоины выше метабанка :D
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Чего-то мне кажется , что обновления на 13.04 ещё будут и не мало. подвис опять фф на ровном месте. Чего с такой же версией небыло в 12.10
<Kyshtynbai> А зачем и кому нужны полные репозитории убунты офлайн?
<Kyshtynbai> Да превый раз штоль. Всё время по два месяца напильником дорабатывают.
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai:  Ну видимо ещё есть места где качать дороже чем получить диски по почте.
<andrex> мнен я все ставлю, что в репах есть xd
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Kyshtynbai> Антарктида?
<andrex> aleksei`, ку
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: фиг знает. )
<Kyshtynbai> Разве что нефтянка или какая другая добыча в джёппе мира без инета или с жпрс. Да у них винда небось у всех.
<artus> andrex, sudo apt-get install *
<artus> :D
<[Raiden]> У меня был друган из экибастуса  или как там этот казахский город звался. В общем медленный у нег оинет был. но был.
<[Raiden]> если я не путаю ещё с кем-то.  Но в общем, не знаю кому диски нужны.
<andrex> чегото на 23.4 нет подлагивает помоему...
<andrex> 12*
<andrex> 13
<andrex> ппц
<teddyp1cker> там же чувак какой-то с callgrind возился
<teddyp1cker> и убрал число вызовов
<teddyp1cker> вообще такие новости про чуваков у меня вызывют вопрос - юнити вообще люди с улицы и на коленках пишут?
<[Raiden]> andrex:  какой браузер?
<andrex> хром фф тоже долго думает
<[Raiden]> У меня фф сча не мог ничего открыть, думал сеть отвалилась ) Но оказалось фф.
<[Raiden]> как-то странно он себя ведёт именн ов 13.04
<rekcuFniarB> Интересно, что может в системе на него так влиять.
<[Raiden]> ну не знаю. Версия какой-нить 1 либы
<[Raiden]> Может конечно это что-то у меня...
<[Raiden]> Требуется больше времени для теста...
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36781
<teddyp1cker> желто, шум из ничего, иконка все равно будет, а та нигде не использовалась
<[Raiden]> на самом деле этот шум больше на пользу убунте )
<tagezi> всем привет )
<tagezi> а чо у нас на сайте ещё 12.10 пиариться?
<Umren> что то я ролик глянул с 13.04 не впечатлился
<Umren> продолжаем сидеть на 12.04 =)
<tagezi> и слился ))
<tagezi> я вообще кубунту буду ставить, так что мне всёравно что там в ролике )
<Umren> ;D
<artus> tagezi, а потом жаловатцо что оно все глючное? )))
<artus> ты прям как мыш на кактусе )
<andrex> xD
<tagezi> эм.. когда это я жаловался что оно всё глючное?
<andrex> колицо и хочецо
<tagezi> оно тормазила точно так же как и всё остальное, потому что у меня руки от тазовой кости )
<tagezi> юнити тормозила кстати больше у меня..
<tagezi> крысу я на убунте не понимаю, ваще.. ласточку и хардкор мне влом юзать
<andrex> кому как повезет
<tagezi> старею наверное
<tagezi> вообще, у меня такое ощущение складывается, что системы не становяться быстрее, просто все переставляют с нуля и чистят их ненарочно )
<tagezi> а на самом деле она постепенно становиться медленнее
<[Raiden]> ну в обещм да )
<[Raiden]> ядро 2.0 было легче и быстрее. И т.д.
<[Raiden]> иногда бывает что-то делат особенно хреновоо, потом несколько версий оптимизация. И ощущение прироста.
<[Raiden]> но реально всё становится тяжелей и медленней. Но компы при этом становятся быстрее и  меньше.
<tagezi> ночью, наверное буду ставить.. хомка большая, час бекапиться будет
<tagezi> кстати тоже.. непонятно, чо она растёт то? вроде даже щищу переодически, так, на всякий случай
<tagezi> artus, дядя Хихи, чо там у вас за дедлайн 5, мая?
<tagezi> =)
<artus> tagezi, ммм??? дедлайн у меня 1го, но я как 2й директор- посоветовался с первым - и мы растянулы первое число на неопределенный срок
<[Raiden]> tagezi: gjghj,eq ghjuhfvrb rjnjsht uhfabxtcrb gjrfpsdf.n xnj crjkmrj pfyzkj
<[Raiden]> omg
<[Raiden]> try to use filelight
<tagezi> artus, не.. я уже прочел.. 7 дебиан реличиться )
<artus> эммм, тогда я вообще потерялся в пространстве и времени
<[Raiden]> tagezi: или k4dirstat , в общем ускоряет поиск тог очто кушает место
<[Raiden]> Я например только превью картинок удалил штук 11к
<tagezi> [Raiden], ага.. типа баобаб )
<[Raiden]> да
<tagezi> ну, сейчас забекаплю.. поставлю свежую систему и тогда уже буду разгребать
<tagezi> artus, дядя, а вообще, не стоит ли свап вынести в начало диска? а? ))
<tagezi> или это не существенно? )
<[Raiden]> у меня где-то в первой трети получился
<[Raiden]> не в самом начале
<[Raiden]> сча уже мало кто таким морочится
<[Raiden]> и есть один минус, когда надо читать своп и данные по всему диску , то перескоки в начало в общем убьют  все надежды )
<tagezi> ну.. вот я думаю.. стоитли разбивать как раньше.. может вот забыл про все эти хитрости, потому он так медленно и шуршит?
<tagezi> http://bits.debian.org/2013/04/release-date.html
<tagezi> ксрасивая картинка )
<[Raiden]> По моим наблюдениям, линукс вообще хреново шуршит если своп активно юзается.
<[Raiden]> может быть плохо продуман очто туда выгружать...
<tagezi> ну, к моей радости, семёрка у меня работает намного медленнее )
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> и ваще, она намного более глючная я чем убунтустудия ))
<[Raiden]> Или попробуй хфце с лхде )
<[Raiden]> оно всётаки полегче.
<tagezi> [Raiden], не, крыса меня бесит в убунте, реально. не понимаю как можно было испортить такую вещь.. лхде получше, да побыстрее, но как-то.. лучше тогла чтонить самомму изобразить на опенбоксе
<[Raiden]>  с картинками, вдруг кому будет интересно ) http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-13.04
<tagezi> во мне будет развлекухи после установки )))
<tagezi> [Raiden], а ты Tomahawk щупал?
<[Raiden]> неа
<tagezi> интересно что за зверь )) он же теперь по умолчанию
<[Raiden]> чего-то уменя его нету
<artus> tagezi, при условии что те свап нужен раз в пятилетку - то смысла не много
<[Raiden]> а.. я вообще с дейлибилда ставился, может поэтому.  Потом посмотрю. Я сразу после устанвоки поставил амарок и клементин
<[Raiden]> tomahawk                                                  - Social media player
<[Raiden]> Мне наверное не очень пойдёт.
<tagezi> да я вот смотрю он у меня чото часто забивается
<tagezi> всмысле свап
<[Raiden]> спячки если юзаешь, то бывает. Ядро по ходу не выгружает обратно всё.
<artus> выставь границу язания гдет на 80% от рама и будет норм
<artus> на на 90% за год раза 2 ток висяк ловил при жестком свапе , ито при 3г гигах рама, схоме запущеном на +25 вкладок и при запуске второй виртуалки
<tagezi> artus, ты мне говорил как-то, что потом, если свап понадобиться, то будет кырдык савсем
<artus> не, не будет
<tagezi> о_О и тебе можно верить? )
<artus> о, вспомнил, первый из 2х висяков я поймал когда сетлерс в вайне запустил, а он гад сходу 2 гига в свап послал почемуто
<tagezi> =D
<artus> tagezi, ты контекст напомни, может по контексту там и будет кирдык)
<artus> я ж условия кирдыка щас не вспомню
<tagezi> да ты наверное условия тогда себе придумал, вот их и не помнит никто )))
<artus> но больше 2х гигов я не ставлю уже лет 5ть, и ольше 600 метров за это время у меня только сетлерсы 6е забили , ито один раз
<tagezi> я из вики процитировал инфу, а ты начал прелести расписывать )
<artus> tagezi, ну я обычно расписываю то что сам ловил
<artus> ну если в чем то не прав то кинь в мну камень и носом повозюкай по грязи, покажи ошибки, я ж не против то ) только с аргументами )
<tagezi> лан, терять нечего, сделаем 80% посмотрим как он себя чувствовать будет
<[Raiden]> первый сталкер тоже просил сразу 2гб свопа
<[Raiden]> так чт олучше иметь
<tagezi> artus, давай, я просто камень кину? ))
<artus> ну на 90 я прожил года 2, и при 3х рама недостатка небыло
<artus> tagezi, вобщем тебе хватит дня переодическо помониторить htop и глянуть сколько ты кушаеш, если не вылетаеш за пределы 70-80% рама - то можно и 90% на своп ставить
<artus> как говоритцо тебе виднее будет чего подбирать ) советовать ток приблизительно можно )
<tagezi> блин.. мониторить, наверное правильно, но  не всегла уверен, я очень по разному юзаю комп.. а иногда я быдло код пишу, а он вообще непредсказуем =)
<artus> tagezi, ну смотри, я например заю что хром при моем пользовании ест около 2х гигов , + метров 400-500 на все остальное , запас у еня есть, но уже когда надо пустить виртуалку - я знаю что или тушу хром - или режу ей рам
<artus> хотя я щас настолько разленилсо что гоняю виртуалки в браузере :D
<artus> прост освап тя слегка подстрахует от ацкого висяка
<artus> но есть минус, когда начнет свапить сразу гиг-полтора - тогда прийдетцо сходить заварить чайку ))
<artus> в остальное же время - отсутствие и намека на тормозза, вобщем тут уже сам смотриш на + и - и выбираеш что актуально
<[Raiden]> можно выключить своп , если рам достаточно то всё туда выгрузится и включить снова.
<[Raiden]> а если не уместится то хз.
<tagezi> весело ))
<tagezi> нужно наверное нужно докупить памяти )
<artus> да нормально, раз в 2-4 месяцйа тормознуть на минуту-2 - не сильно и напряжно
<artus> а учитывая что я даже композитные манагеры не пользую и мне важнее здесь и сейчас поехать а не шашечки и полюбоватцо на радугу - то как то напрягов нету
<tagezi> интересно, а что делать для виндовсСервер там рекомендовано 4 гига памяти
<artus> tagezi, ммм, я вообе незнаю чего делать на виндовс сервер ))) я его последний раз в w2k3 версии кушал, и он как то ниочем мне сейчас )
<tagezi> ну, мне придёться поюзать )
<artus> tagezi, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-04-25_22-28-02_shot.png строй вот такое )))
<artus> там в свое время и виндосерв жил, и одинеска, проблем никаких)
<tagezi> artus, а чо это такое?
<artus> виртулизация :D
<artus> вона скок всякого г крутитцо )))
<tagezi> artus, ну то что это виртуализация это понятно.. но чо это такое?
<Umren> tagezi, это как виртуальный секс
<artus> tagezi, это рациональное использование ресурсов
<tagezi> artus, ну, выглядит это как супервомп, который используеться под виртуалки
<tagezi> к*
<Umren> виртуалки это очень круто
<artus> это esxi на которям крутитцо всяко разно , для офиса который сопротивляетцо уустановке бубунты на сервер :D
<Umren> вмваря же денюшку просит?
<artus> ну там динамическое распределение памяти, скорость записи на диск под 400 метров, редупликации данных какие то хитрые , остальные плюшки
<artus> Umren, ну в зависимости от того что надо постфактум - можно и на вмваре строить
<artus> ой * на квм b b;t c ybv
<artus> **и иже с ним
<Umren> http://www.vmware.com/ru/products/datacenter-virtualization/vsphere/pricing-ru.html
<Umren> вы лицуху купили? дороговато
<artus> Umren, ну там еще цена в зависимости от хотелок пофстфактум
<Umren> да вижу
<Umren> но и от ядер еще
<Umren> дорого =) kvm, xen видяться интереснее
<artus> дык никто не спорит) интереснее в плане цены всегда интереснее ))
<artus> ток вот ксен по факту нифига не дешевле вари ;)
<artus> такшта квмы остаютцо
<Umren> а что с ксеном не так?  я сам на квм сижу, но когда-то пользовался ксеном
<Umren> опен сурц же?
<artus> ога, это ты им раскажи :D
<Umren> какие-то компоненты требуют баблосы?
<artus> ммм, практически все для комфорта на уровне esxi
<artus> причем ценники на них на уровне 1.5 - 1.9к
<artus> причем не рублефф
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36792
<artus> я спорить не буду, просто как то решили посчитать на не дешевли ли выйдет ксен, по факту или чето не умеет как надо, или денех хотят больше чем надо
<artus> вот такие пироги
<artus> хотя опять же , фломастеры- тут все упераетцо в хотелки
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], qt гибче, кто ж спорит
<Umren> что то в стиме для линукса игр кот наплакал =)
<Umren> из 138 моих игр есть только 18..
<artus> бейте кота, пусть шибче плачет
<artus> Umren, если у тя 138 игр - знать ты не в то играеш)
<artus> оуу, слава великим яйцам, неужто бубунта таки отказалась от вуби, неужто они прозрели
 * artus слоупочит и только добрался до почитать что там творитцо то
<SergeyIT> отстал от жизни?
<artus> да как то вообще
<artus> SergeyIT, строю человекоподобных боевых роботов и посему как то не до мелочей )))
<SergeyIT> строй тараканоподобных - они мобильнее
<artus> неее, мелочь не рулит
<artus> SergeyIT, сейчас заканчиваетцо станочек 6ти метров длинной
<artus> ну как заканчиваетцо, должен заканчиватцо, но как то в самом разгаре процес ))
<SergeyIT> значит это надолго
<artus> да не, за неделю надо добить
<artus> а маленькие буду строить когда договорюсь с заводом на предмет литья чугуневых станин
<SergeyIT> это не факт, вот когда месяц без сбоев отработает, тогда значит нормально
<artus> ммм, а че ему сбоить то?
<artus> там сбоить то нечему )
<SergeyIT> всегда найдется бит, который вылезет, где не надо (
<artus> это все лечитцо
<tagezi> гтк+ загибается потихоньку?
<only_you> qt htiftn
<only_you> решает
<tagezi> само по себе кути ничего не решает.. это просто базы
<tagezi> кучка кода на с++
<tagezi> просто наверное гтк+ перестало развиваться
<tagezi> блин, в гугл+ во всех опенсор группах пиарят убунту.. вот дошли, даже тихо посидеть в соц сети нельзя (
<SergeyIT> tagezi, нашел где сидеть.... лучше на рыбалке
<tagezi> убивать несчасчастных рыбок? )
<SergeyIT> так отпускай
<tagezi> сломанаякоробка до 16 гигов биплатно предлагает теперь ))
<SergeyIT> tagezi, кстати, а ты их посылай сюда
<tagezi> и они осилили местами русский )
<tagezi> SergeyIT, рыбок?
<SergeyIT> пиарщиков )
<tagezi> да, они какито странные... либо только по английски говорят, либо руские, но очень странные )
<SergeyIT> линуксоиды все странные... по себе знаю )
<artus> инеговори
<artus> убитьфсехчеловекоффф
<artus> :D
<tagezi> [Raiden], пробовал? http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qZcnQ3aZ3KQ
<SergeyIT> tagezi, это если проц нечем занять...
<tagezi> SergeyIT, угу, и памяти навалом )
<tagezi> но не все работают за компом, некоторые за ним отдыхают
<[Raiden]> tagezi: именн оэто нет. Немног опробовал анимацию встроенную в последние кде, она попроще
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXIm7NfABtg
<[Raiden]> plasma-wallpapers-addons вроде надо доставлять что бы это было
<tagezi> панятно )) но я себе такого не хочу.. я привык к быстрой системе.. мне и так тормоза не нравятся..
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> вот когда выпрямлю руки, тогда может быть
<SergeyIT> поберегись... тагези без тормозов рулит )
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/ZYCs0
<[Raiden]> в убунте ест ьпакет лоу фат сеттингс, его ставишь, потом возвращаешь оформление и часть эффектов и  должнно быть быстро )
<[Raiden]> по сути он отключает только индексатор
<[Raiden]> или вот советы http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1889034 + выключение индекса.
<[Raiden]> а для поиска без индекса можно юзать kfind , если  гуги нужен.
<[Raiden]> гуи т.е. ))
<tagezi> блин.. гуги был забавнее )
<[Raiden]> У меня десктоп, я почти ничего не выключаю. В общем пробую жить с индексатором и всем )
<[Raiden]> на ноуте , особенн оесли нужна была бы батарейка, хз что бы я делал.
<tagezi> ну, поставим понастраиваем заново.. потому что непонятно почему, но он у меня ваще тормозной стал... фиг знает почему
<tagezi> вроде проц выше 50 не грееться.. хотя может нужно почистить кулер, и всё заработает быстрее
<tagezi> на прошлом - это железно помогало )
<tagezi> лан, пойду я погуляю по дискам.. думаю всем до завтра.. хотя кто его знает )))
<[Raiden]> Xiaomi M2s был продан в количестве 200 000 устройств за 45 секунд
<UNIm95> Есть тут кто?
<artus> нетьуттникто
<UNIm95> Подскажите как скачать документацию из исходников ядра?
<artus> wget http://tutlezhit.doc/yadro/
<artus> ну там после http найти правельный адрес разве что
<UNIm95> artus Шутник.
<artus> у вас научилсо :)
<UNIm95> artus: Попрошу! я всегда когда знал то отвечал.
<UNIm95> artus:  прицем прямо на вопрос
<UNIm95> причем*
<artus> ммм, если посмотрет ьвнимательно, то мой ответ как минимум на 80 % подходит под твой вопрос)
#ubuntu-ru 2013-04-26
<baronos> Left 4 Dead 2 Beta On Linux Coming Next Week
<baronos> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTM1OTI
<JohnDoe_71Rus> где восторги, и тосты по поводу релиза?
<baronos> я буду радоваться 4-5 мая :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> маёвка?
<baronos> release Debian Wheezy :D
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<SergeyIT> ку
<Kyshtynbai> Ку!
<artus> апвпв
<SergeyIT> artus, это ты о 13.04 ?
<artus> можно и так сказать
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Понг понг понг...
<FFalcon> Всем привет! Подскажите ламеру что значит "+" в правах? например: crw-rw-rw-+
<tagezi> всем привет
<artus> man chmod|grep +
<tagezi> google-chrome-stable : Зависит: libudev0 (>= 147) но он не может быть установлен
<tagezi> чо с этим делать? )
<andrex> ставить хромиум
<baronos> апт-гет инсталл -ф не ставит?
<andrex> нет
<andrex> я пропарился пол часа с этим и забил
<tagezi> а чо с это билиотекой?
<baronos> скачай, подсунь
<tagezi> а если её пересобрать?
<andrex> дев может встанет
<SergeyIT> это в 13.04?
<tagezi> угу
<SergeyIT> подождать
<tagezi> подождать пока они библиотеку прикрутят?
<SergeyIT> или https://productforums.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/chrome/FyszF27mzIc
<SergeyIT> tagezi, тебя забанили? ;)
<tagezi> SergeyIT: не дочитал ))
<tagezi> щас посмотрим.. вроде ставиться
<tagezi> SergeyIT: спасибо ))
<tagezi> andrex: а ты чего пол часа делал? ))
<andrex> качал его хром)
<tagezi> интересно, его потом руками сносить придёться, или он сам обновиться, если нужно будет
<tagezi> ?
<baronos> сам
<tagezi> лан, паду перезагружусь, пока он быстро перезагружается ))
<tagezi> крето, 2 минуты всего )
<tagezi> andrex: тук
<tagezi> ты ведь кламав узаешь, да?
<andrex> и чаго?
<tagezi> ) sudo freshclam -d -c 2 -l /var/log/clam-update.log
<tagezi> достаточно один раз сделать и потом он сам будет запускаться да?
<andrex> нет
<tagezi> тоесть в кром добавлять нужно полюбому?
<tagezi> крон
<andrex> угу
<tagezi> andrex: пасибки =)))
<andrex> ну можеш сам пускать)
<tagezi> не, я о нём забываю.. так держу на всякий случай из-за жены
<gdane> Âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> gdane! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<gdane> êàê ïðîõîäèò îáíîâëåíèå äî 13.04?
<ubuntuhelp> gdane! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<SergeyIT> gdane, на форуме опрос видел?
<SergeyIT> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=219437.0;viewresults
<gdane> íå âèäåë, ïîòîìó è ñïðàøèâàþ
<ubuntuhelp> gdane! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<andrex> @kick gdane use utf8
<gdane> так лучше?
<gdane> пофиксил кодировку
<andrex> да
<artus> пока не пнеш - не фикситцо? ))
<tagezi> надо же, пока не кикнешь не поймёт )
<gdane> нее, меня отвлекли просто
<gdane> пользователи
<tagezi> причем быстро пофиксил после кика )
<gdane> я только собирался обратно на утф8 перейти
<SergeyIT> gdane, отвлекают - кикни )
<gdane> ну от них моя зарплата зависит
<gdane> да и то они редко приходят
<andrex> да ты мертвые души нечитал наверно
<gdane> читал но давно
<gdane> лет так 15-20 назад
<tagezi> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0426/h_1366977889_8747403_d41d8cd98f.png
<tagezi> =))
<gdane> забавная конторка - до меня на вин компе были яблочные обои, админ сменился - теперь тут живут линуксовые
<gdane> поменять ось корпоративные правила не позволяют
<tagezi> странные админы у вас.. обои меняют..
<gdane> tagezi это уже боян
<gdane> мы не странные, на большее прав нет :)
<tagezi> ну может и баян, а я в логи не смотрю каждый день.. незачем
 * mva в очередной раз порадовался, что у него на фирме ни одного компа с Windows
<gdane> везет
<tagezi> и с иксами наверное тоже )
<gdane> а я в этом городе даже луга не нашел
<tagezi> обои не нужно менять ))
<gdane> был но умер
<gdane> зачем мне яблочные обои?
<artus> а без лугов жизнь чтоль не мила? или там печеньки раздают?
<gdane> неее я просто к тому что конторы тут все на винде
<gdane> даже луга нет
<SergeyIT> обои не нужны
<tagezi> давай лучше я поплакаю, а? мне нужнее )
<tagezi> меня кронтаб не любит :'(
<gdane> а что с кроном?
<gdane> чего он тебя так?
<SergeyIT> tagezi, это ты гугл не любишь )
<tagezi> да не получается у меня записать в него команду, ругаеться что я еггог
<andrex> ошибка природы xD
<tagezi> да ладно, завтра сделаю... сейчас уже некогда
<tagezi> andrex: я? да =)
<SergeyIT> tagezi, запиши в кронтаб заметку на завтра, а то забудешь
<tagezi> SergeyIT: =)) юмарист
<SergeyIT> я серьезно (
<gdane> Там же можно прописать чтобы допустим утром, через пол часа после начала рабочего дня выползла мессага с напоминанием про крон.
<tagezi> gdane: на ещё один баян )
<tagezi> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0426/h_1366978732_6888301_d41d8cd98f.png
<mva> tagezi: какое слово не понятно?
<gdane> 000 * * * /usr/blablabla я не уверен что заработает
<gdane> а что ты собственно хочешь прописать в крон?
<mva> а ещё я бы за установку софта в /usr/local бил с вертушки в щщи
<gdane> по крону?
<gdane> :)
<tagezi> ну я по ману капипастю.. так что я пас.. в этом месте всегда у меня запара.. приходиться возиться
<tagezi> завтра сяду с утра и разбирусь
<gdane> для начала просто напиши что хочешь сделать
<tagezi> фрешклам запускать хоть иногда )
<mva> "хоть иногда" - можно и руками
<mva> и таки как ты ставил фрешклам?
<gdane> ну определись когда нужен запуск
<gdane> кстати там вроде как обертка есть для него
<gdane> гуевина
<tagezi> руками я буду забывать, я вообще забываю, поставил его или нет ))
<mva> и ещё: я бы бил по щщам так же за такие маны, в которых фигурирует /usr/local, а так же тех, кто тупо копипастит, не думая и не желая даже вчитаться в ошибки
<gdane> а в ней есть шеддулер
<gdane> или я не прав?
<gdane> я давно с кламом не работал
<tagezi> gdane: сам кламав как демон пашет не плохо, нафиг его запускать, ещё и в гуи
<gdane> а запускать на локальной машине - или на файловом сервере?
<gdane> где то есть описание как поднять файловый сервак с антивирусной защитой
<gdane> почитай маны
<SergeyIT> tagezi, а что за нули и почему 6 знаков?? 0 0 0 * * *
<gdane> а если на локльной машине - запустил и пусть крутится как демон, при необходимости можно вызвать гуй для полноо сканирования жесткого диска
<baronos> аплодирую :D <mva>а ещё я бы за установку софта в /usr/local бил с вертушки в щщи
<gdane> :)
<andrex> tagezi, clamav-daemon поставь уже
<tagezi> andrex: да стоит он
<tagezi> он разве обнавляет базы?
<gdane> конфа на c.j.ru жива?
<gdane> никогда там не был, надо бы зайти посмотреть
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну, я помню что там 5 знаков, но какой там лишний потом разберусь.. главное что самое большое поставил дома.. а то на даче инет слабый
<SergeyIT> tagezi, 0 - такого числа нет
<tagezi> там буковки? 0_0
<tagezi> круто ))
<andrex> там по идее должен быть /etc/init.d/clamav-freshclam и оно само обновляет
<SergeyIT> tagezi, minute (m), hour (h), day of month (dom) - день месяца не может быть нулем
<tagezi> SergeyIT: угу, я уже это понял
<tagezi> а флеш клам сам работает как демон
<tagezi> я его запустил один раз он теперь сам вроде подгружается
<SergeyIT> а зачем он тебе постоянно нужен?
<tagezi> и приперезагрузке обновляет базу... странные вообще маны...
<tagezi> SergeyIT: что бы сам обновлял базу.. а то я забываю
<tagezi> лан, всем до встречи
<baronos> :) http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/raringtogo/
<only_you> cool
<Festour> Порушил компиз, подскажите команды для удаления конфигов для него. Убунта 13,04
<[Raiden]> Я пробовал ег оюзать как вм вне юнити. После пары сегфолтов подумал что это плохая идея.
<[Raiden]> Festour: нашел?
<[Raiden]> Festour:  попробуй unity --reset
<[Raiden]> тут по ходу редко стали помогать )
<Festour> ERROR: the reset option is now deprecated
<Festour> ubunta меня точно не любит...
<Festour> порушил его из за одной маленькой игрушки...
<[Raiden]> хехе
<[Raiden]> видимо ключик пропал, т.к. теперь бинарные конфиги , т.е. гсеттингс
<Festour> а где они?
<[Raiden]> Festour: Не знаю. Я вообще пользователь кде. Просто решил отозваться.
<[Raiden]> попробуй dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<[Raiden]> http://itsfoss.com/how-to-reset-unity-and-compiz-in-ubuntu-12-10/ - во тв общем.
<Festour> sedsid unity  помогла)
<Festour> спасибо)
<[Raiden]> нп
<Festour_> кстати, подскажете где можно почитать желательно на русском как работать с  com портом на С?
<[Raiden]> Я не знаю
<Sergey_IT> вечер
<[Raiden]> ку
<Sergey_IT> перегрузка...
#ubuntu-ru 2013-04-27
<tomfarr> хелов, евери оне. У меня установлена убунту и все работает, что делать?
<only_you> устройся на работу, для начала
<Karmahacker> Всем привет!
<Karmahacker> Ребятки У меня есть заказчик  нужет facebook бот бюджет 500$
<Karmahacker> кому интересно отзовитесь
<Karmahacker> #codenet
<only_you> а что нужно то?
<Karmahacker> могу тз в личку кинуть
<only_you> давай
<tagezi> всем привет
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36803
<[Raiden]> http://www.yaplakal.com/pics/pics_preview/6/0/2/1851206.jpg
<Karmahacker> ))
<tagezi> [Raiden]: кстати, кде грузиться очень быстро... пока )) видасть я реально что-то кривыми руками там что-то натворил
<[Raiden]> ну хорошо если так )
<tagezi> чего жхорошего? опять скоро начнёт грузиться медленно )
<[Raiden]> может к тому времени руки выпрямятся или выйдет 10.3
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> В мск дождик.
<[Raiden]> в ювао
<rapidsp> в свао тоже ))
<rapidsp> а быстро для 13.04 пакеты выкачало... ставится...
<rapidsp> и главное бунта первым делом kdm срубила. и хитро  так: а давай kdm остановим! за лоха держит...
<Kyshtynbai> и в цао мокро :(.
<rapidsp> интересно, крякнет БП во время обновления чи нет...
<snql> я вчера прочитал что Mir пишут программисты прикладники без опыта на низкоуровневом программировании
<snql> с тех пор мне снятся кошмары
<rapidsp> визардами билдят? :)
<[Raiden]> а мне мир вообще не  светит. Как я понимаю, не нвидия ,не вм квин его поддерживать не будут )
<teddyp1cker> snql: особенно когда узанешь что даже callgrind они не юзают
<Karmahacker> всем привет! ребят, есть специалисты по javascript ?
<Karmahacker> нужно задать диалоговому окну prompt  обратный отсчет например в 10 секунд
<artus> Karmahacker, нет здесь никого, ваааще
<artus> Karmahacker, каким боком ява, си и остальные языки програмирования к этому каналу относятцо?
<Karmahacker> ну напрямую никак
<artus> ну вот на этом и заканчиваем
<Karmahacker> ок понял
<aleksei`> всем ку
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsMl08BeoY4
<teddyp1cker> тему oxygen пора бы перерисовать
<teddyp1cker> а то выпуклости с градиентами даже у яблока постепенно исчезают
<artus> teddyp1cker, нельзя допустить чтоб выпуклости пропадали :D
<teddyp1cker> artus: ну реально не 99 год чтобы 3д пихать везде ;)
<artus> кубизм в массы )
<[Raiden]> ох, ещё один ровнятель на мак.
<teddyp1cker> почему ровнятель?
<[Raiden]> Ты наверное просто не в курсе что резкость плазмы и градиент вкл\выкл по вкусу.
<teddyp1cker> в курсе)
<teddyp1cker> я ж про дефолт
<teddyp1cker> просто маковый гуй довольно консервативный - щас только в макоси не плоский интерфейс
<[Raiden]> ой, да и фиг с ним.
<teddyp1cker> винда8 андроид новый гном - все плоские
<teddyp1cker> про юнити не говорю там только панельки по сути свои
<[Raiden]> всё что ты перечислил, старается экономить ресурсы что бы залезть на ущербные аппаратно мобильыне устройства.
<[Raiden]> Я личн ооставил вин7 себе
<teddyp1cker> да ну не гном нифга не экономит мне ресурсы
<teddyp1cker> да мс как-то плевать - щас мобильные процы без труда тени градиенты 3д гоняют
<[Raiden]> ну, планы у них такие были ) Это сча они втирают, что подходит для широкого спектра и особенн о оптимизировано под ноутбук. Но по началу им видимо хотелось славы иос или андройд. Вот только оказалось что на планшетах их никто даже даром не ждёт.
<[Raiden]> да собственно и не изменились особо планы. Посмотри на то как изменился трей например. Нахрена он на десктопе такой нужен
<tagezi> ну, некоторые институты вин8 даже на дестоп ставят
<[Raiden]> ну, никто и не запрещает, оно и для них подходит. Я просто обьяснил почему вид у неё такой плоский и сиротский по сравнению с вин7
<[Raiden]> и с кде ))
<teddyp1cker> но вообще я прям рад за кде
<tagezi> а по поводу стремиться быть похожим на кого-то.. так же как стремиться быть не похожим.. это ваще бред. нужно стремиться быть удобным
<[Raiden]> Когда окажется чт омобильаня версия юнити лагает на мобилах, придётся и там что-то упрощать. А потом подтягивать под такой же вариан тдесктопную версию ) Т.к. цел ьединый вид , ифейс и т.д.
<[Raiden]> в общем как в вин8
<teddyp1cker> наверное обновлюсь с 4.8)
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: 4.10.2 ведь теперь
<[Raiden]> правда, может и не придётся. Уже в мае начнут выпускать эксинос 800 ,  2300мгц , 4 ядра и новая видеокарта с поддержкой 4к )
<[Raiden]> И когда эту мощу как-либо заюзают для ифейса, плоская вин8 будет смотреться ещё более убого.
<teddyp1cker> Raiden не в мощностях дело
<tagezi> да, все будут ставить плоский андройд )
<teddyp1cker> тенденция к минимализму
<teddyp1cker> и content-first принцип
<[Raiden]> я не знаю что значит плоский андройд, у меня он нормальный, с анимациями и 3д )
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: минимализм приведёт всех к одной кнопке )
<[Raiden]> контент фирст хороший принцип. на смартфоне или планшете. И всёравн отам есть масса вещей котоыре не касаются контента напрямую - это первое.
<[Raiden]> ну и второе, десктоп , писи - это более функциональаня штука чем только потребление контента
<[Raiden]> И мне лично интересна ос именно для такого железа
<[Raiden]> а на смарте у меня просто андройд работает и не жужжит
<[Raiden]> и юнити мне там нужен примерно так же как и гном )
<tagezi> ну, декстопы умирают... вон, делл вроде прекратила собирать свои компы
<teddyp1cker> да фигня это
<teddyp1cker> как вим на планшете юзать-то ?)
<teddyp1cker> с клавой тот же нетбук выходит)
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/634390
<tagezi> ну, примерно также как консоль на декстопе
<tagezi> ой, на андройде
<teddyp1cker> просто кому не нужно нечто делать на пк - тому действительно нужен планшет
<[Raiden]> И опять же , мои интересы касаются писи. И линукс мне нужен исключительно для писи.  Если они вымрут, я просто не буду использовать ос для них и пойду юзать ос для других устройств.
<teddyp1cker> а тех кому нужно что-то делать меньше не станет
<[Raiden]> которые уже развиты больше чем  тот же гном
<teddyp1cker> тот же софт для планешетов нужен будет больше и лучше
<teddyp1cker> и раз-чиков и все прочих только прибавится
<teddyp1cker> а значит юзером старого доброго пк или мака только прибавится)
<[Raiden]> для андройда софта уже больше
<[Raiden]> вот прям сча.
<tagezi> это как с плёнкой будет.. плёнкой пользуються только профи, и все конторы теперь делают только цифровые фотоаппараты.. хотя плёнка в 100 раз лучше.. но обывателю это не понять, цифра проще
<[Raiden]> ну в общем у меня такое мнение и ещё у меня есть определенные привычки\навыки для писи. И я хочу их использовать дальше )  И ещё я хочу комфорта.
<[Raiden]> Если скажем взять юнити, то там док исключительно слева - а я так не хочу. А если брать гном3, т оя хочу полноценный софт, а не аддоны на жс котоыре эмулируют внешний вид.
<[Raiden]> )
<teddyp1cker> короче пост-писи - фигня кде рулит и мне пора обновится (на 11.10 сижу)
<[Raiden]> т.е. для меня только поэтому уже некомфортно. А их направленность на другие устройства ещё больше добавляет  фигни
<[Raiden]> Если я устану на кде, я буду рекламировать мате или хфце )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: тоже делл кстати заявляло, что они в прошлом году продали в 2 раза меньше пк чем ранее... так что странная статья
<teddyp1cker> там только десктопы считают?
<teddyp1cker> или ноутбуки тоже
<[Raiden]> Ну в целом я согласен с тем что вымирают десктопы. Если скажем, раньше компы покупали для всего и кому надо мног ои  кому надо сделать пару вещей. То сча эти пару вещей можно сделать и со смартфона.
<tagezi> только декстопы
<[Raiden]> Но пока эта платформа жива и мне интересна - я хочу что бы она хорошо поддерживалась
<tagezi> блин.. как хорошо что я поставил себе кубунту вчера... сейчас пытаюсь скачать установочный диск 13.04 убунты, что бы в виртуалке попробовать, уже 2 часа качает
<[Raiden]> ещё наверное будут вымирать офисные писи в пользу мелких квадратиков с арм ,которых хватит на офисную задачу. Там тоже наверное ни кде , ни вин7 не нужны.
<tagezi> мелкие офисные задачи это что?
<[Raiden]> ну, офисов и фирм много. Например редактировать документ в формате экселя и всё, исключительно эта задача.
<teddyp1cker> https://github.com/gnome-design-team/gnome-mockups - еще раз прорекламирую
<teddyp1cker> тут можно взять inkscape
<[Raiden]> Или вбивание в программу-морду данных, которые пишутся в бд на сервере.
<tagezi> ну, на экселе делают и очень сложные вещи, в том числе и железопотребляемые
<[Raiden]> в общем есть масса задач где стоят полноценные компы, и где можно их заменить коробкой с кредитку.
<teddyp1cker> и заpullить ваше видение того как 3гном должен выглядеть
<teddyp1cker> очень хорошие макеты есть
<teddyp1cker> если запилят - класс
<rapidsp> tagezi: делать на экселе замудреные вещи - суть занятие нерациональное и приводит как правило к серьезным фейлам. проходили :)
<[Raiden]> как он выглядит не так важно, он удобный должен быть )  Вот например если под еог напишут хоть 1 новый плагин - я может даже назову ег оудобным. Проблемы гнома  именн ов функционале и проектировании. А не в задумке.
<[Raiden]> идея расширений просто ок, но кто их будет писат ьи когда? Что если я хочу мощынй вм с правилами для окон прямо сейчас?
<tagezi> rapidsp: ну, это спорный вопрос... и спорить я не собираюсь.. знаю что некоторые серьёзные конторы этим пользуються
<rapidsp> ибо ССЗБ :)
<tagezi> согласен, баранов в них навалом
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: даже стат анализ с импортами из всяких баз делают
<teddyp1cker> хотя зачем если есть R
<[Raiden]> или там, файловый менеджер где нельзя по умолчанию создать текстовый файл что бы что-то написать... Что бы знать что можно это доделать, создав шаблоны, надо быть либо кашпировским, либо перечитать кучу инфы ) Т.к. новичек не будет знать что иска
<[Raiden]> ть и что вообще возможно это.
<[Raiden]> для кого это удобно?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты помоему загоняешься
<tagezi> =)
<[Raiden]> И почему надо доделывать?
<[Raiden]> даже если человек ахрененный гуру или разработчик гнома, почему он должен сам это делать?
<tagezi> ща артус проснёться и начнёт свои выводы делать )))
<tagezi> [Raiden]: о, на это я могу тебе ответить, потому что он имеет свободы, он вправе пользовать его как есть или доделать
<[Raiden]> или там гедит, зачем надо переоткрывать файл, что бы сменить кодировку?  уже лет 15 это придумали как делать налету )
<rapidsp> есть масса проектов, которые делались на коленках, но тем не менее стали корпоративными стандартами де-факто и далее это недоразумение регулярно ставит раком ИТ в бесконечном режиме :)
<teddyp1cker> x86 один из них  ;)
<teddyp1cker> хоть и не на коленках)
<tagezi> [Raiden]: какие редакторы меняют кодировку на лету?
<[Raiden]> kwrite , kate
<[Raiden]> всю свою историю
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: маки на коленке ))
<tagezi> [Raiden]: кате нет..
<[Raiden]> да ладно
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а некоторые раскладки он ваще не понимает
<tagezi> я только на прошлой неделе маялся с ним
<tagezi> кврайт не буду говорить, вообще ниразу не пользовал
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: во времения powerpc они делали всех
<teddyp1cker> при частоте 500мгц они обгонял супер модный третий пень на 1ггц
<[Raiden]> tagezi: сервис - кодировка
<[Raiden]> выбераешь что над ои всё
<[Raiden]> В гедит ты должен повторно файл открыть через меню открыть как
<teddyp1cker> есть для sublime text плагин такой
<teddyp1cker> хотя мб из коробки может - не пробовал
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ладно, будет ещё такая ляпа, я тебе файл пришлю, сам поразвлекаешься ))
<[Raiden]> ладно
<[Raiden]> в гедит ещё не все кодировки поддерживаемые в списке, что они были там, надо было идти в гконф-эдитор и прописывать их имена
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в прочем фиг бы с ним. Я рад если кто-то находит это всё удобным.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> по кодировкам больше всего нравился mark2. Правда под офтопик. Вот если бы кто портировал...
<[Raiden]> или попробуйте придумать что в гноме реально удобно ) Мне лично понравилась идея меню переход, для перехода на девайсы и избранные папки. И всё пожалуй, всё остальное посредственность.
<teddyp1cker> уведомления удобны наверное
<[Raiden]> а.. вроде да )
<teddyp1cker> раскидывание окон на столы
<teddyp1cker> запуск одновременный через ctrl
<teddyp1cker> менюшка верхняя как один список наверное удобна
<teddyp1cker> когда немного пунктов
<[Raiden]> я не считаю что динамичческие столы это удобно.  Я думаю удобство столов может проявиться когда к ним можно привязать софт или даже какие-то настройки
<[Raiden]> А как это сделать если их количество динамически меняется
<teddyp1cker> ну ты про комнаты говоришь
<[Raiden]> Я? нет
<teddyp1cker> хм по мне как раз они и нужны для привязки задач к столам
<teddyp1cker> вот только мало кто активно их юзает
<[Raiden]> ну, их можно так использовать. Но я пользусюь столами.
<teddyp1cker> во а чисто столы что в кедах что в маке одинковы по сути
<[Raiden]> и мог привязывать и раньше, когда использовал гном 2, путём замены  , простите за выражение , говнища под названием метасити , на опенбокс или  компиз )
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: Я не знаю как в маке, это мне не очень интересно.
<[Raiden]> будет интересно если выйдет официально под писи.
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> а чо макось незя поставить на обычный комп?
<artus> засудют
<[Raiden]> можно
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: я сомневаюсь дико что там такое есть http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0427/h_1367088524_1388356_2192be0059.png
<[Raiden]> хотя я не разу не юзал макось и не знаю точно
<tagezi> artus: за что? если я её куплю
<artus> tagezi, и что?
<tagezi> и за что засуживать то?
<artus> это всеравно не дает тебе права совать не на мак его)
<artus> ты лицуху почитай огрызочную )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на маке вроде как нет рабочих столов разных. Когда щупал 10-ку, небыло
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: ты не купишь макось отдельно от их железа. Не продается
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0427/h_1367088672_1045054_7cd54a28eb.png
<[Raiden]> в общем хотите бейте, хотите нет, для меня квин из кде4 - это продолжение того как я использовал компиз в гном2. Сам компиз безвеременно скончался, юнити я считаю форком котоырй крайне нестабилен вне юнити.
<[Raiden]> А  гномеры не пытаются его даже догнать
<teddyp1cker> на маке вот так выглядит https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/9434031/mac_suxx2013-04-27%2022%3A56%3A42.png
<[Raiden]> Ясно
<teddyp1cker>  ессно нет таких фишек как в кедах
<aleksei`> ))
<teddyp1cker> простенько и удобно с жестами
<[Raiden]> Ну как бы, тогда не нужно лезть с маков в каждую тему. У них ест ьсвои ресурсы )
<[Raiden]> с маком*
<aleksei`> кеды -это сила
<teddyp1cker> я и не спорю и не лезу)
<tagezi> да, а человек с кедами - силач )
<aleksei`> tagezi, совершенно верно )
<[Raiden]> это просто единсвенное что осталось , помимо опенбокса ))  хфце ещё предстоит переписать на гтк3, мате тоже и оно находится в отстающем  в общем состоянии тоже. Пройдёт не мало времени пока это развовьётся, если вообще разовьётся.
<teddyp1cker> есть еще тайловые менеджеры
<[Raiden]> Ды есть, хотя я не знаю зачем себя лишать возможности свободн оперемещат ьокна )
<[Raiden]> наверное не привык просто
<[Raiden]> да и не то это. Это вещи в себе для 1% из 1%. Не то с чем можно рынок завоевать.
<aleksei`> а я наконец-то решил свою проблему с видяхой
<tagezi> выкинул её?
<teddyp1cker> много знакомых пхп щников как однажды настроят так и не слазят
<aleksei`> )))
<teddyp1cker> дае табы в виме не используют
<[Raiden]> aleksei`: он угадал? :)
<aleksei`> tagezi, неа, внимательно изучение логов дало свио плоды, крч нвидиевские дрова не понималь что у меня за экран такой хитрый))
<tagezi> ты, если что решил реально, пиши howto на форум, или в вики
<aleksei`> всё решилось двумя параметрами - ModeValidation и NoTotalSizeCheck в xorc.conf
<[Raiden]> насчет плоскости простоты ифейса-  я зыбыл сказат ьпро батарейку. На есктопе её нет... Соотв смысла именно  в наиболее легком дизайне тоже.
<tagezi> а я вот думаю, что следующей машинкой у меня будет декстоп, c бАльшим таким экраном ))) чтобы туда много-много акошек влезало )))
<aleksei`> tagezi, а сейчас у тебя не десктоп?
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: 30  дюймов?)
<[Raiden]> да и вообще в легких ифейсах и программах котоыре выполняют минимум какой-то, в лине как раз хватает. Нехватает как раз обратного )
<rusman> че-то на десктопных мониторах не найти большого разрешения
<rusman> зато в 15" ноуте впихивают 1920х1200
<teddyp1cker>  rusman я б щас про iмак написал но Raiden ругацца будет)
<tagezi> ну у меня не впихивается
<[Raiden]> Да пишите, я уже наворчался )
<rusman> teddyp1cker пиши
<rusman> что там в макинтошах
<rusman> в ноутах всегда разрешение хорошее
<rusman> все влазит
<teddyp1cker> у меня 24 и 1920 на 1200 вполне себе ок большего и не нужно
<rusman> а в десктопных мониторах беда
<[Raiden]> tagezi: с ноутом кстати большой экран , возможно тоже имеет смысл. Находясь дома не обязательно работать с ноутом как с ноутом ) Можно подрубить преферию и монитор...
<rusman> teddyp1cker у меня тоже такое)
<rusman> крутое разрешение
<rusman> но только в 17Э
<rusman> в 17" ноуте
<rusman> если такое разрешение будет в 24" мониторе, то это места не прибавит
<tagezi> кстати 30'' это мысль )
<aleksei`> вот лежит у меня Zalman, а так лень его ставить ... ((
<tagezi> только во да.. размер и разрешение разные вещи )
<teddyp1cker> Raiden в новых кедах есть пластиковая тема?
<[Raiden]> места может и не прибавит. Но на 24 экране пару окон как-то сподручней зауюзат ьрядом ,чем на 17 с тем же разрешением )
<l-ectrik> Добрый вечер всем..
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а какую ты штуку советовал тогда поставить, что бы можно было монитор выбирать?
<rusman> [Raiden] да без разницы
<tagezi> l-ectrik: ку
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: да и можно доставить qtcurve , для которой ест ькуча презетов , в том числе и похожие на пластик.
<rusman> [Raiden] на 24 тоже самое, только все будет крупнее
<l-ectrik> о чем говорите?
<tagezi> l-ectrik: о маках )
<l-ectrik> это которые копутеры или о других маках)))
<tagezi> http://i036.radikal.ru/0903/80/e8963989ceea.jpg
<tagezi> картина с маками )
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: я могу научить делать оксиген более плоским )
<tagezi> и макпчелами )
<teddyp1cker> Raiden о давай учи
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: вот этот ползунок про полутона стирает на окне почти всё http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0427/h_1367090414_5518373_9bfbefc4fc.png
<[Raiden]> на шоте ак раз минимум.
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: Можно вопрос?
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: попробуй
<l-ectrik> Есть ли виджет для учета трафика, ну шоб я знал, сколько в сутки расходую
<[Raiden]> я не знаю, не искал.
<l-ectrik> А то в командировке, а он доррого, зараза))
<[Raiden]> на форуме спроси. Там есть разделы про де
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/ukmSB
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: Злой ты какой-то. Я ж даже не знал, что есть Knemo
<[Raiden]> и я не особо в курсе
<l-ectrik> Даже пердцперждения дает, если трафик превышен
<l-ectrik> *предупреждения
<tagezi> эм.. у кого стоит 13.04 убунта?
<tagezi> с юнити которая
<aleksei`> tagezi, на виртуалке
<tagezi> они чо реально вырезали в наутилусе ф3?
<aleksei`> да
<aleksei`> и трейвырезали
 * tagezi вспоминает приличные слова годные для такого случая
<aleksei`> ещё в 12.10 мождно было трей открыть, а в 13 уже фиг, не бедет значков
<l-ectrik> в смысле? трей вырезали?
<aleksei`> ну не отображаются значки в трее, которые не перешли на qt4
<[Raiden]> aleksei`: трей же внизу был, гиганские значки
<l-ectrik> это в юнити чтоль?
<tagezi> так они какнибудь ненарочно ядро вырежут )
<[Raiden]> а.. вы про юнити
<aleksei`> да, про юнити
<l-ectrik> ну, конвертик же остался хоть?
<l-ectrik> и прочая лабуда?
<aleksei`> l-ectrik, конвертик да, это сетевые учётки типа ))
<tagezi> неа.. не вижу
<[Raiden]> в кде просто сделали трей как в вин7, с настройщиком где выберается что показать\скрыть. Может быть это или стыдно. Но это вполне удобно )
<[Raiden]> тупо или стыдно*
<aleksei`> [Raiden], трей такой идолжен быть
<aleksei`> чтоб можно было настроить его
<[Raiden]> угу
<l-ectrik> ну дык а как же вайтлист(юнити)?
<l-ectrik> или ужо не прокатывает
<aleksei`> l-ectrik, вайтлист работает до 12.10, потом всё )))
<aleksei`> ну точнее включая 12.10
<l-ectrik> почему я и перешел на кде - настраивать хоть можно))
<l-ectrik> я просто не пробовал еще 13.04
<tagezi> ну, кде 13.04 очень вменяемо
<aleksei`> я сейчас тож 12.04 кубунту качаю
<l-ectrik> поэтому не знаю чегой там нового
<aleksei`> для ноута мож юнити и актуальна, но для компа долмашнего не катит
<tagezi> и жрёт меньше кажись в памяти.. или лучше отстроена работа с памятью.. и вообще пошустрее получается, вроде
<aleksei`> tagezi, по мне вродь одинаково - что 12, что 13 кде
<l-ectrik> не знаю. У меня проблемный нетбук. Из всех, что я перебрал кубунту самое оно работает
<l-ectrik> ессно 12.04
<tagezi> ну.. ты наверное не эксперементируешь с ситемами экстремально, как я.. забрасывая их таким мусаром, что даже мусоровозу не сниться )
<aleksei`> каждому своё, мне на ноуте намного удобнее с юнити работать
<aleksei`> tagezi, ))
<l-ectrik> мне юнити нравится по двум приченам(касаемо нетбука)
<l-ectrik> 1-глобальное меню
<l-ectrik> 2-правая панель
<tagezi> мне ваще на ноуте удобно работать.. впринципе всёравно юнити или кде.. всёравно половину времени в строке )
<l-ectrik> эконмия рабочего пространства
<tagezi> только панель левая )
<aleksei`> tagezi, даж не половину а 2\3 гдет
<l-ectrik> *экономия
<aleksei`> пробовал на домашний комп юнити вешать - что-то не то получается)))
<l-ectrik> ну вот, вы зациклились на "работе", а как же "отдыхать"? Есть же ведь пользователи, которые не только работать хотят))
<l-ectrik> Игры не в счет))
<aleksei`> l-ectrik, хошь сказать в кде не отдохнуть? )))
<tagezi> ну, я когда реально отдыхать, тогда в лес.. а там нет компа )
<aleksei`> tagezi, или на шашлык )) тожтема для отдыха с пЫвом
<tagezi> ну, я пыво не пью.. ваще не понимаю спиртное.. да и на шашлык не езжу.. в ленобласти выехать некуда, впринципе, всё крегом загажено, теми кто на шашлык выезжает
<tagezi> им влом за собой мусор вытащить, видешьли
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть модное слово "фазенда"
<tagezi> угу.. вот.. я на фазенде сейчас ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> шашлыки?
<tagezi> в финке.. тут тихо, чисто
<aleksei`> ))
<tagezi> не, шашлыков не будет наверное.. влом мариновать мясо
<tagezi> правда можно уксусом залить, как большенство делает.. но всёравно влом )))
<aleksei`> лентяй
<l-ectrik> tagezi: А как там, в ЛО паводок закончился?
<tagezi> да у нас его и не бывает
<l-ectrik> А то я уже от новостей отстал..
<tagezi> у нас же не равнина, все речки текут в углублениях )
<[Raiden]> можно жарить куриные крылышки или что угодно от курицы. Делать ничего не надо )
<l-ectrik> tagezi: "ленобласть" это я так понимаю Ленинградская? Не?
<tagezi> да, а чо есть ещё ленобласть )
<[Raiden]> крылышки как бы грызть надо или типа того, В общем целый процесс  и с пивом ок
<tagezi> я пиво не пью )
<[Raiden]> мяса правда мало )
<tagezi> ваще пить вредно
<aleksei`> [Raiden], тут главное не мясо.а сам процесс
<[Raiden]> угу )
<tagezi> l-ectrik: у нас не паводки, у нас наводнения, и с весной они не связаны.. обычно они когда ветер с залива дует, тогда реально подтапливает
<l-ectrik> tagezi: не слушай никого, самый лучший маринад - кефир. Алкоголь-яд. Пиво-минус почка.Лучше змея запустить))
<tagezi> ну я в луке со специями мариную.. но это два дня, иначе обычно не получается
<l-ectrik> tagezi: Я просто в новостях услышал, что эвакуированы 600чел по ящику и испужался
<tagezi> лук 1:1 с мясом делать нужно.. тоесть, если 1 кг мяса, то нужно 1 кг лука пошенковать мелко
<l-ectrik> Мне же через месяц к вам))
<tagezi> l-ectrik: не помню у нас паводковых подтоплений.. ты наверное спутал
<l-ectrik> согласен, в луке долго маринуется, но зато вкусно
<l-ectrik> tagezi: http://radiovesti.ru/article/show/article_id/90045
<l-ectrik> tagezi: первая попавшееся
<aleksei`> а вообще шашлыки - это опасно, уже 9 бутылку пива пью, никак не могу остановиться
<l-ectrik> гы
<aleksei`> жена ругаетсся, грозится сковородкой прибить, ну а ящик же надо допить как-то
<l-ectrik> шашлык, под водочку нужно имхо, а то уж как-то не так получается))
<tagezi> l-ectrik: ну может быть.. хотя у реки Тосно нет такого прохода воды, что бы быстро что-то затопить... там всю жизнь дома прямо на земле строят и на самом берегу... сясь не помню.. но помоему таже история
<l-ectrik> tagezi: Я просто сказал, что видел одним плуоткрытым глазом))
<aleksei`> tagezi, а у тебя кеды?
<l-ectrik> Я даже не знаю, где эта река протекает))
<tagezi> aleksei`: угу
<aleksei`> тут недавно другу музыканту поставил ubuntu studio, так парень доволен нириально ))) говорит что форточки тормазнутые а тут всё сразу работает
<tagezi> l-ectrik: http://avtopomosh911.ru/pics/tosno_evakuator000005.jpg
<tagezi> примерно такая она вся ))
<tagezi> http://avtopomosh911.ru/pics/tosno_evakuator000003e.jpg
<tagezi> незнаю чо там затопило, ваще )
<l-ectrik> ручеек какой-то))
<tagezi> если только дубовики.. но там нет 600 дворов... да и река тосенка там, я в детстве через нею прыгал.. больше на канаву походит
<l-ectrik> снега наверное подлили водички. Много снега было в этом году? Я последний раз был в ноябре.
<tagezi> не, у нас было не много.. в москве намного больше
<l-ectrik> В конце месяца, когда уезжал, немного присыпало))
<tagezi> но они могли просто его не убирать, он сейчас подтаял и они свалили всё это на реку.. поверят, всех же топит
<l-ectrik> ну да))
<l-ectrik> вот я сейчас приехал на сдачу объекта
<l-ectrik> а канализацию выкачивают
<l-ectrik> и в местную речушку сливают
<l-ectrik> дабы двлеко не ездить
<l-ectrik> заметил, машин 8 за день вывозят
<tagezi> вот интересно, почему финов никогда не затапливает.. у них дома прям на берегу стоят, и берега часто не крутые, а снега у них тут ваще дофига особенно много в марте выпадает
<l-ectrik> вонь стоит.... мрак... и нормально. С понедельника продолжат, так дешевле заказчику
<l-ectrik> У нас как в новостях? В декабре диктор передает - зима наступила внезапно и ее никто не ждал, особенно дорожные ипр. службы. У них, думаю абсолютно наооборот
<tagezi> ну да
<[Raiden]> У задорнова это кажется было. В России зима всегда наступает внезапно.
<l-ectrik> просто, они к этому готовы заранее, а наши... Ну пока соляры раздобудут, пока водителей побудят лично))
<tagezi> да в россии всё наступает внезапно, и зима и лето
<l-ectrik> )))
<l-ectrik> Хоть Гидрометеоцентр работает исправно))
<tagezi> да я бы не сказал, что тут прям шуршат в снегопады...
<tagezi> ходит грейдер, правда и по ночам тоже
<tagezi> просто если сегодня обещают снег сильный, то грейдер пройдёт обязательно, если не очень сильный, то раз в 2-3 дня
<tagezi> и что бы каша была на дороге, я ваще не разу не видел
<tagezi> странно.. почему убунта с юнити работает на виртуалке реально медленнее чем кде?
<[Raiden]> есть кто с юнити 13.04, как в наутилусе добавляюстя фавориты?
<[Raiden]> в жабере чел спрашивает , найти не может
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> фавориты это что?
<[Raiden]> избранное
<tagezi> добавить закладку на этот адрес?
<[Raiden]> это вопрос или ответ?
<tagezi> да, справа вверху шестерёнка, в ней пункт меню
<[Raiden]> ок
<tagezi> больше ничего не вижу... обычных старых закладок я тоже не нахожу
<tagezi> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0428/h_1367094804_5111004_d41d8cd98f.png
<tagezi> блин.. что это? О-О
<[Raiden]> я только хотел спросить
<tagezi> какие файлы могут там отсутствовать? =)))
<tagezi> последний наутилус - это шедевр )
<tagezi> это короче синхронизация, оказывается )))
<l-ectrik> синхронизация с чем??
<l-ectrik> ))
<tagezi> а с чем хочешь, хоть с локальной папкой
<tagezi> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0428/h_1367095193_5560743_d41d8cd98f.png
<[Raiden]> это неплохая фишка
<tagezi> ну да, но как они её назвали, блин..
<aleksei`> да, синхронизациювпихнули. реально полезно
<tagezi> новое меню выключения, тоже ничего так
<tagezi> интересно, сколько у них народу над этим всем пашет?
<[Raiden]> ну может и много. Может быть это всё популярней чем я думаю. )
<tagezi> ну, то что это попульрно, спуру нет.. дофига народу любит родную убунточку с юнити, обожает просто, и им такие штуки как в 13.04 с наутилусом произошедшие не помеха
<tagezi> но складывается впечатление, что у них 1-2 человека работают над юнити, остальное, возможно сообщесто делает..
<tagezi> тоесть случайно получилось
<tagezi> любитель допилил
<[Raiden]> Фиг его знает. Вообще если подумать сколько компаний имеет интерес к линукс косвенный и прямой и сколько вольных писателей, уже можнобыло бы написать столько всего за 10+ лет... Похоже мешает то что каждый хочет только себе  или типа того. Ну в о
<[Raiden]> бщем тяжело такой идеологии жит в кап. обществе )
<[Raiden]> В общем-то и понаписано мног овсего, но в основном оного и того же...
<tagezi> [Raiden]: http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0428/h_1367096677_3063773_d41d8cd98f.png
<tagezi> для размышлений )
<tagezi> ваще, конечно прикольно.. это те кто ставить с нуля, есть ещё те которые просто обновились.. и ещё куча народу которая пользует крысу или гномшел или кде
<tagezi> а ещё те кто ваще не хочет обновляться.. или качают не через торент ))
<[Raiden]> а чего там я должен увидеть? я уже сплю почти )
<[Raiden]> малеьнкое количество сидов? :)
<tagezi> ну, ваще большое )) ну ладно.. спишь так спишь
<tagezi> многие кстати сразу сходят с раздачи
<[Raiden]> не, ну я спросил же. Ты можешь объяснит ьчто хотел показать или мне спать сразу идти?
<[Raiden]> ладно, я ушел )
#ubuntu-ru 2013-04-28
<|rapidsp|> test
<ubuntuhelp> |rapidsp|, Fail!
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<rusman> в чем написать программку на С,
<rusman> ?
<rusman> щас пишу в блокноте
<rusman> не очень удобнь
<Umren> qt creator попробуй =)
<rusman> qt
<Umren> что qt
<rusman> да мне на С
<Umren> и че
<Umren> пишы там на c
<Umren> там редактор крутой
<rusman> а ок
<Umren> там не обязательно qt использовать
<flintstone> привет :)
<rusman> ух нифига себе
<rusman> оно 150 мб весит
<rusman> 300 после распаковки
<Umren> да ваще
<Umren> вижуал студия весит 10 гигов
<rusman> а такой чтоб мегабайт 5
<Umren> и че =)
<rusman> просто блокнот
<Umren> у тебя есть блокнот
<rusman> но мой не показывает где ошибка при компиляции
<rusman> и не выводит справку п оF1
<Umren> поэтому он и весит 150 мб
<Umren> хочешь удобство - качай
<Umren> хочешь блокнот - сиди
<Umren> code blocks еще вроде
<rusman> да этот 9 весит
<rusman> а как на счет vim
<rusman> он умеет такое?
<Umren> он умеет все, после настройки
<Umren> через полгода настроишь
<Umren> и все будет =)
<rusman> а он же консольный блин
<Umren> есть gvim
<rusman> ага qvim 12 весит еще больше чем code::blocks
<Umren> ты за траффик платишь что ле
<Umren> ?
<rusman> да нет я не доверяю линуксу
<Umren> торвальдсу?
<Umren> поставь виндовс тогда
<Umren> или купи мак
<rusman> я потом не знаю где чистить какие папки при удалении программ
<rusman> я заметил много мусора остается в системе
<Umren> apt-get install
<Umren> apt-get purge
<Umren> все
<Umren> ниче не остается
<rusman> остается
<Umren> логи остаются
<rusman> не именно сами пакеты
<rusman> скаченные
<Umren> apt-get autoclean
<Umren> делаешь
<Umren> и удаляются
<rusman> а продукты жизнедеятельности программ
<rusman> всякие библиотеки, фалы, папки, конфиги
<rusman> разное находил после удаления
<Umren> библиотеки если нету завязок удаляются
<Umren> конфиги могут оставаться, если пакет хреново собран
<Umren> но это пофиг
<Umren> пару киллобайт тебе жизнь не испортит
<rusman> в папке /home/user
<rusman> всегда остается какая-то скрытая папка
<rusman> с мусором
<Umren> ну удали ее
<Umren> у тебя винт на 3 гигабайта?
<Umren> у меня такой в 90х был =)
<rusman> нет но я люблю контролировать систеиу
<Umren> ну у меня для тебя плохие новости
<Umren> ставь LFS ;)
<rusman> что это
<Umren> linux from scratch
<Umren> больше контроля ты нигде не получишь
<Umren> и то
<Umren> ты всегда будешь зависим от стороннего софта
<rusman> а xfce на него есть?
<Umren> ты его сам собираешь
<Umren> с нуля
<Umren> есть все
<Umren> что сам сделаешь
<Umren> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_From_Scratch
<flintstone> gentoo контроль и стабильность :)
<Umren> да ну
<Umren> контроля чуть больше чем на бубне
<Umren> и выбора больше, да
<Umren> но это не контроль
<Umren> rusman у нужен LFS
<Umren> соберешь ядро с нужными флагами, софт весь откомпилишь ручками и свяжешь в систему
<rusman> ок буду знать
<Umren> но вобще контроль он иллюзорен
<rusman> но я нуб
<rusman> мне еще рано такое делать
<Umren> это первая стадия параноидального психоза
<flintstone> Umren: если из сорцов собирать то гену лучший выбор
<Umren> мы даже свою жизнь не контролируем
<flintstone> или calculate
<Umren> что уж говорить про ос
<Umren> flintstone там система пакетов навязанная
<Umren> flintstone и стейджы всякие, lfs круче
<rusman> ну в винде все ставится в программ файлс, кое что в documets and settings иногда в system32
<rusman> всегда можно найти концы программ
<Umren> rusman, в винде нету стандартов
<Umren> rusman ставиться куда угодно
<Umren> еще там апп дата есть
<Umren> и реестр
<Umren> и еще 50 мест
<Umren> в документы еще папку создает
<rusman> да
<rusman> но это я отслеживаю
<Umren> ну а линуксе 2-3 места
<Umren> и все
<Umren> намного меньше
<rusman> ну я не знаю каких
<Umren> кроме того я ваще не парюсь по этому поводу, пара кб ничего не решают
<Umren> лучше думай о том, что в памяти крутится
<rusman> я на изучение винды потратил пол жизни
<Umren> это влияет на производительность
<rusman> и может в 80 лет изучу линукс
<rusman> в памяти караул
<rusman> система зохавала всю память
<rusman> как в андроиде
<rusman> но своп не использует
<rusman> она если отхавала память, то обратно уже не вернет
<rusman> как-то странно работает
<rusman> нашел случайно Geany - очень классная вещь для xfce4/gtk2
<silkovich> Добрый день! Не поможете разобраться? Поставил начисто 13.04, грузиться медленно, при том что ssd. В 12.04 все было норм.  В логах PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00 зависает на 13 сек. Что это такое? Как исправить?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5611344/
<tagezi> всем привет
<flintstone> привет :)
<bane> чечектотут?
<Scrimmer> утречко всем
<Scrimmer> tagezi: привет ;)
<tagezi> Scrimmer: привет
<snql> что бы такого сделать плохого?
<tagezi> snql: напиши не глючную винду )
<snql> tagezi << может лучше не колхозный интерфейс для линуксов?
<tagezi> ну тогда это будет хорошее
<Scrimmer> tagezi: венда не глючит
<tagezi> Scrimmer: угу, а небо зелёное )
<Scrimmer> опять напился? xD
<Scrimmer> tagezi: как дела вообще?
<snql> винда не глючит если ее перезагружать 2 раза в день
<Scrimmer> обновлялся до 13.04 ?
<tagezi> уг
<tagezi> угу*
<tagezi> радуюсь вот теперь ))
<Scrimmer> snql: я ее конечно тут не расхваливаю, но я не ребутался уже почти 3 недели
<snql> а что там такого крутого чего нет в 12.04?
<IlyaLevin> И чего там такого интересного?
<snql> Scrimmer << у меня глюки начинаются, особенно после сна
<Scrimmer> tagezi: я как обновил кеды до 4.10, на 12.10, так сразу система виснуть стала жуть
<Scrimmer> snql: win8?
<snql> Scrimmer << ага
<Scrimmer> ну гибернация вообще плохая вещь..
<Scrimmer> у мну сутками работает и норм)
<tagezi> Scrimmer: ну, кривые руки всегда всему виной... а зная тебя, тебе всегда было лень позаниматься своей системой, так что лучше вечно глючная винда, чем нормально работающая линуха
<Scrimmer> tagezi: тут просто фотошоп)
<Umren> tagezi, убунту и так нормально работает ) ниче делать не надо
<tagezi> угу, отстойное подобие гимпа )
<Scrimmer> ну, я же не заставлю дизайнеров рисовать в гимпе
<snql> даешь интерфейс фотошопа для гимпа
<snql> цены не будет
<snql> и не засудят
<Umren> был проект
<Umren> загнулся
<tagezi> Scrimmer: напомни мне, сколько у фотошопа скриптовых языков? )
<Umren> 1 вроде
<Umren> яваскрипт
<Scrimmer> мне какая разница? мне главное, что бы .PSD открывало и все
<Scrimmer> я же не рисую там
<tagezi> гимп открывает )
<Umren> да не, фотошоп это индустриальный стандарт
<Umren> yt jnrhsdftn
<Umren> не открывает
<Scrimmer> открывает,но настолько криво
<Scrimmer> что ужс
<Umren> точнее, открывает, но не так как надо
<Umren> из-за этого приходится винду в виртуалке держать
<Scrimmer> а через виртуалку работать - напряг, 2 гб памяти не хватает
<tagezi> ну, я уже скал по поводу тормозит, и не работает выше )
<Umren> из-за одного фотошопа
<Umren> Scrimmer, ага, минимум 8 =)
<Scrimmer> ну, у мну DDR2
<Umren> я вот 16 запихнул.. и вроде ок
<Scrimmer> нету возможности и желания покупать новую мать и проц
<Scrimmer> q6600 норм еще
<Scrimmer> эх
<Umren> ну это твои проблемы
<Umren> твой выбор
<Umren> виндовц
<Scrimmer> проблемы? у меня их нет
<tagezi> скинте мне файлик, который не открывает гимп
<Umren> из-за одной программы можно потерпеть в виртуалке иногда
<tagezi> пажааааааааааааалуста )
<Umren> любой где больше одного кружка
<Umren> сложный макет какой-нибудь
<Umren> там половину неправильно показывать будет
<Scrimmer> хм
<Scrimmer> не, дизайны сливать не буду)
<Umren> псд закрытый формат, поэтому в гимпе его никогда правильно открывать не будет
<Umren> это чертова монополия
<Umren> так же как с офисом майкрософта
<Scrimmer> а еще я драники люблю
<tagezi> mkv тоже закрытый, avi тоже bmp, jpg, gif - но всё это нормально открывается
<tagezi> мп3 тоже кстати закрытый
<Umren> mkv, avi это контейнеры
<tagezi> какая разница?
<Umren> на jpeg есть стандарт
<Scrimmer> эх
<Umren> http://www.jpeg.org/jpeg/
<tagezi> docx тоже просто архив
<Scrimmer> пора елку убирать
<Umren> Gif is an generally an open standard, the only patent issues are related to the compression algorithms if they are used
<Umren> docx может и архив, только алгоритм обработки и распознавания ты откуда возьмешь?
<snql> Scrimmer << не нужно, пусть хоть что-нибудь напоминает как раньше было хорошо, дальше - хуже
<Umren> он в движке
<Umren> который закрыт
<Umren> ты не посмотришь как он парсит
<tagezi> распознования чего xml?
<Umren> соответственно ты никогда не добьешься такого же распознавания
<Umren> да, ну взял он тег
<Umren> а дальше что делает?
<Umren> где стандарт?
<Umren> ты можешь только додумывать
<Umren> так же с псд
<Umren> все закрыто и кроме того меняется от версии к версии
<tagezi> вообще не вижу особых проблем тут, что бы с сотней разных документов сделать алгоритм
<Umren> гимп и опенофис никогда не будут нормально их открывать
<tagezi> дело не в том что невозможно, а в том что никому не нужно
<Umren> пока нету закона
<Umren> что бы прекратить эту монополию
<Umren> дело в том что это очень трудоемко
<Umren> факт в том, что открывать так же не будет
<Umren> поэтому приходится пользоваться оригинальным софтом
<tagezi> да за то время как существует ОО уже 100 раз это сделать можно было
<tagezi> просто реально никому ненужно
<Umren> нет средств
<Umren> и ресурсов
<tagezi> убеждаешь себя? )
<Umren> зачем мне себя убеждать
<Umren> я знаю точно =)
<tagezi> убедил уже себя? ))
<snql> через десяток лет запилят нормальный эмулятор в ядро для поддержки exe и все заживем счастливо
<Umren> ага, реактом
<Umren> реактос
<snql> не вечно ведь линусу править
<Umren> да не, смысла в этом нет
<Umren> проще убедить вендоров выпускать софт и все
<Umren> чем вечно жить в эмуляторе который не предоставляет 100% совместимость
<Scrimmer> а еще на винде игр много
<Umren> игры для детей же
<Umren> =))
<tagezi> а он и есть ребёнок
<tagezi> =))
<Scrimmer> ну что я могу сказать :)
<Umren> взраслей
<Umren> *о
<Scrimmer> не-а
<Umren> игры разлагают мозг
<Scrimmer> бедный артус, андрех, баронос и т.п.
<Scrimmer> ведь они тоже в игрульки играют и разлагают свой мозг
<Scrimmer> эх
<Umren> ты думай о себе =)
<andrex> Scrimmer, сам такоф
<Scrimmer> andrex: вечерка тебе ;)
<andrex> )
<snql> игры развивают абстрактное мышление
<snql> оО
<snql> абстрактное мышление не для тупых
<Scrimmer> Portal 2 хорош
<Umren> я думал математика развивает абстрактное мышление
<Scrimmer> да и биошок новый неплох
<Scrimmer> Umren: а ты, я смотрю, зануда, да?)
<Umren> а игры это коридорное хождение
<Umren> с ограниченным количеством ситуаций
<snql> в математике которую изучают повсеместно тоже ограниченое количество ситуаций
<snql> один алгоритм - множество задач
<Umren> кроме того пользы никакой это все не несет, трата времени, которое можно использовать более эффективно
<Umren> дерево там посадить
<Umren> :D
<Scrimmer> сколько ты деревьев посадил ?)
<Umren> игры это наркомания 21го века
<Umren> много
<Scrimmer> да?)
<Umren> угу, а ты?
<Scrimmer> ~10-15
<Umren> мало
<Scrimmer> огород и все дела
<Umren> надо больше
<Scrimmer> а мне хватает
<tagezi> вот так большинство.. скачают пиратскую винду и говорят что в линуха не работает )
<tagezi> а самим даже дерево влом посадить )
<Umren> именно
<Umren> зато каждый день играть в вов/кс и прочий шлак времени навалом )
<Umren> "развивает" же
<Umren> из той же серии "бутылка пива в день полезна" "сигареты успокаивают нервы" :)
<tagezi> andrex: ты видео гонял уже под 13.04?
<tagezi> у меня чото avi не пашут, звук есть а видео нет (
<Umren> ты же говорил что с ави все ок =)
<tagezi> всегда было всё ок.. тут просто касяк в чем-то
<tagezi> вчера хром не ставился, например
<tagezi> чо из-за этого винду юзать?
<Umren> не.. винду юзать в таких случаях, это как воровать если деньги кончились :)
<andrex> tagezi, у меня норм
<andrex> единственное тырнет в ней тупит, но ща поменьше стал
<baronos> это все кде.
<tagezi> у меня с нетом всё нормально... странно
<tagezi> а вот видео не работает
<tagezi> а какой пакет за видеокодеки отвечает?
<baronos> гстример
<tagezi> baronos: спасибо, сейчас попробуем переустановить
<baronos> там вроде уже версия 1,0 должна быть.
<tagezi> блин.. проблема в видео драйвере, ну вот никогда всё гладко не проходит )
<Carw_> О, йес! Еле прорвался :)
<Carw_> Привет!
<Carw_> Есть кто живой?
<brestows> есть
<andrex> !ask > Carw_
<ubuntuhelp> Carw_, please see my private message
<Carw_> Понял, формулирую :)
<Carw_> Подскажите как можно перенос подкаталогов сделать из одного каталога в другую. У меня ошибка возникает:
<Carw_> неуспешно: невозможно удалить целевое: Это каталог
<brestows> как вы это делаете ?
<brestows> нанем c этого
<Carw_> mv -f  /a/* /home/b
<Carw_> mv -f  /home/a/* /home/b
<Carw_> там пути длинные, я ghbvth bltynbxysq ghbdtk
<Carw_> там пути длинные, пример идентичный
<Carw_> проблема в том, что папка постоянно пополняется и я не могу просто так скопировать файлы, а потом удалить.
<Carw_> через mc все отлично работает. Видимо он по другому это делает.
<brestows> так а удалить он что не может каталог a ?
<Carw_> подкаталоги из каталога  А
<brestows> они пустые?
<Carw_> нет, в них тоже есть подпапки и файлы
<Carw_> структура там довольно ветвистая
<Carw_> сейчас попробую смоделировать в отдельной папке. Может еще проблема в том, что там устройства разные..
<Carw_> опа... а просто в отдельно папке получилось.. значит проблема не в команде, а в монтированной папке
<Carw_> rm -fR /mnt/worker/tst    - тоже без проблем работает
<Carw_> странно... видимо глюк именно с  mv , точнее поддержкой с монтированным SFTP каналом
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Carw_> нет, в папке косяк тоже проявляется. Короче проблема возникает, если подраздел переносимый уже существует. Пишет немного иначе: "неуспешно: невозможно удалить целевое: Это каталог". То есть такое ощущение, что он не смотрит на вложенные фаÐ
<baronos> !255 > Carw_
<ubuntuhelp> Carw_, please see my private message
<Carw_> мда... давно я не был в IRC )
 * Carw_ в шоке...
<Carw_> да, похоже  mv  просто не переписывает каталоги... мдас.
<artus> внезапно, а мусль не закрадвалась что mv просто перемещает каталоги?
<Carw_> ну так в том и проблема. Если в папке назначения оказался вдруг схожий подраздел, то перенос обламывается.
<Carw_> а у меня как раз та самая ситуация, когда пересечения частичные есть
<artus> чето у с тебя с кармой. mv вообще начхать что у тебя на месте куда переносить
<artus> с ним то какраз проблемой становитцо не затереть что то важное )
<Carw_> вот и нет. Предлагаю эксперимент провести
<artus> man mv
<Carw_> Структура папки А: а/1/1, а/2/2
<artus> если  конкретнее про ключ форсирования читай , если у тебя работает не так - значит у тебя вирусы и ваааще винда :D
<Carw_> Структура папки B: b/1/1
<Carw_> делаем  mv -f a/* b  - будет облом
<artus> а че, просто a b не вариант?
<artus> к чему /*
<Carw_> удалит папку а.. хотя... сейчас попробую
<artus> а нафига тебе хранить диру которую ты переносиш?
<aleksei`> гЫ, классно, apt-get purge wine* удаляет почти всю систему нафиг ))))
<Carw_> А, так если просто папку указать, то он же тупо ее внутрь засунет. А мне надо содержимое из папки A перенести в папку B
<artus> ну ващет он тебе переименует а на б
<artus> и ниче никуда он совать не будет
<artus> вобщем выдыхай )
<aleksei`> artus, здарова
<artus> у тебя суть на файлики гонять, а сменить имя дериктории с а на b
<artus> aleksei`, дарофф
<Carw_> artus, сейчас еще раз попробую, но не канает.
<aleksei`> у тебя вайн стоит? ))
<artus> aleksei`, эмм, был когдато, у меня стим был гдет
<aleksei`> крч удалял вайн, а уадлил всю систему )))
<aleksei`> вот так вот ))
<artus> aleksei`, ну что ты хочеш, убунта же )))
<artus> в ней вообще нужно осторожно с удалениями
<Carw_> artus, не канает. переносит внутрь папки ;-)
<aleksei`> главное запустил и пошёл делать кофе, даже не посмотрел что он иворит )) вот дурак
<Kyshtynbai> А поставлю-ка я 13.04
<Kyshtynbai> Как вы думаете :) ?
<Carw_> mv /home/1 /home/2  - переносит 1 внутрь папки 2
<aleksei`> Kyshtynbai, оно тебе надо? ))
<Kyshtynbai> Хочу насладиться йунетей и 3.8 гномеком.
<aleksei`> ничего особенного
<artus> Carw_, у меня все канает
<Carw_> artus, не может быть. Если папки не существует, то да - переименовывает. А если существует, то сует внутрь
<aleksei`> Carw_, ну правильно, он как бы объединяет папки
<artus> Carw_, хмм
<Carw_> блин, люди. Не объединяет, а сует внутрь. Ну :)
<aleksei`> не может быть
<artus> aleksei`, сует таки :D
<aleksei`> ))
<Carw_> эксперимент за минуту проводится. Рекомендую проверить :)
<iFalkorr> чечектотут
<Carw_> Я такого подвоха сам не ожидал
<aleksei`> iFalkorr, здарова
<Kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, а чтобы забекапить виртуальну машину в виртуалбоксе, достаточно ли просто забекапить директорию VirtualBox VMs ?
<artus> Carw_, mv 1/* 8/* вроде как не сует рядом
<aleksei`> Kyshtynbai, ну и сам виртуальный диск тоже
<iFalkorr> чектоскучал?
<artus> Kyshtynbai, достаточно
<Kyshtynbai> Мрсию
<Kyshtynbai> В смысле мерси.
<artus> iFalkorr, дебутылка?
<Carw_> artus,  сейчас попробую
<iFalkorr> в голодильничке
<iFalkorr> artus: ставь л4д2 :) бум играццо в стиме:)
<artus> iFalkorr, не, я ток в арму готов игратцо
<iFalkorr> у мну теперь ноуть такой, что я на всех максимальных со всеми антиализингами и прочим могу играть:)
<iFalkorr> няняня
<artus> паздравляю)
<iFalkorr> и виртуалочка с бунтой:) бо ставить до релиза было лень.а сча ставить после релиза лень:)
<aleksei`> гратз ))
<artus> aleksei`, линейный задрооооттттт :D
<aleksei`> artus, с чего это ? о_0
<artus> aleksei`, а граци типа не палят, ога )))
<artus> Carw_, накрайняк через цп можно будет копирнуть с прибиванием в дальнейшем исходного
<iFalkorr> райден неудачник
<Carw_> artus, да, не сует, но мы вернулись к началу... да и вообще каша > mv: невозможно переместить `/home/2/111' в `/home/2/447/111': Каталог не пуст
<aleksei`> ваще-то как-то давно в варкрафт играл, там тож это актуально было )))
<iFalkorr> я поставил в вб убунту 13.04
<iFalkorr> работает быстрее, чем на моем старом ноуте вживую
<artus> Carw_, -f
<artus> iFalkorr, там починили виртуалистость?
<iFalkorr> ну я в вб:) последнем
<iFalkorr> с релизом. последним
<iFalkorr> работает отлично:)
<artus> ну и хорошо
 * aleksei` ставит kubuntu 13.04 в вб
<iFalkorr> потому и лень вживую ставить:)
<Carw_> artus, ага. Кроме того он по звездочке нашел внутри подкаталог и пытается туда все засунуть :))
<iFalkorr> перенесу хомяковые конфиги потом
<iFalkorr> и будет нямка
<aleksei`> iFalkorr, что у тебя за бук?
<iFalkorr> jw6
<Carw_> artus, я  cp  не могу заюзать. Копируемая папка постоянно пополняется. То есть мне надо сливать оттуда постоянные обновления.
<aleksei`> и5?
<artus> Carw_, а чего ты ваще делаеш то?
<iFalkorr> Mecer JW6-i5-3317 Ultrabook
<iFalkorr> 750гб харда, 30гб ссд, гт640м, 4гб оперы (мона и вторую планку поставить)
<iFalkorr> ну в опчем стандартная весч
<aleksei`> в общем оч даже круто ((
<artus> и абсолютно ненужно :D
<artus> iFalkorr, купил бы себе мотоциклетку и укотил бы в зокад :D
<aleksei`> гЫ))
<iFalkorr> зокад = замкад?
<iFalkorr> я итак там уже
<Carw_> artus, я пытаюсь сделать, чтобы с удаленного сервака файлы сливались мне. Это картинки, которые там периодически создаются и ложатся в разветвленную структуру категорий. Это десятки тысяч картинок.
<aleksei`> artus, ну почему бессмысленно, игры потянет как нефиг
<aleksei`> +виртуалки летают
<iFalkorr> он и 1080р фильмы потянет:)
<artus> мувом? жесть
<iFalkorr> artus: расскажи мальцу про рсинк
<Carw_> а чем? :)
<artus> зачем? )))
<artus> пусть мучаетцо
<iFalkorr> artus: так праздник жеж скоро. прояви бобра
<Carw_> rsync, ладно. А он удаляет за собой? Или он только для синхронизации?
<iFalkorr> man rsync же. там много интересного
<iFalkorr> там и man cron
<artus> iFalkorr, а че не пищеш сразу тогда себе на фс? если лень маны читать)
<iFalkorr> и будет тебе сказка
<artus> Carw_, тебе короче
<iFalkorr> artus: а я тут причем?
<artus> чето я нифига не меткий
<mva> а skai нифига не быстрый
<mva> :)
<iFalkorr> эт да:)расслабился я чет
<artus> mva, ку же
<mva> artus: и тебе
<iFalkorr> неделю меня не было. кот сча доволен как тюбетейка, что я вернулся
<Carw_> artus, что значит себе не пишешь? Я с хостинга пытаюсь стащить файлы. Там на хостинге особо ничего не настроить. Только снаружи залезть
<artus> Carw_, sshfs
<snql> iFalkorr << наверное до холодильника довольный твоим приездом провожал?
<artus> хотя хостинг
<Carw_> Ну а я как делаю? :)))
<snql> коты не собаки, пушистые предатели
<iFalkorr> artus: ты не понял. хостинг не его
<artus> iFalkorr, да уже понял
<Carw_> только я у себя его запустил и примонтировал. Пытаюсь банально теперь файлы скопировать
<Carw_> и фиг
<artus> iFalkorr, мне просто этого не понять в глобальном смысле :D
<iFalkorr> artus: конкуренция:) ворует чужие сайты и делает фейки с рекламой сисек по смс
<artus> iFalkorr, угу, приходилось поддерживать сграбленые вгетом сайты :D
<artus> жесть та еще
<Carw_> хостинг мой. Но он банальный шаред. Нет там возможности ставить ничего
<artus> Carw_, а шаровую вдску заиметь слабо?
<Carw_> artus, просто чтобы файлы копировать? Не жирно ли? :))
<artus> хотя шаровый хостинг с ссхой это круто
<artus> Carw_, грабить файло через шарохост - не извращение ли ?
<Carw_> artus, там все нормально работает. Но статики много и хочется ее перенести на другой сервер-хранилище. Все банально, казалось бы
<artus> ну тогда рсинкай
<mva> Carw_: почему казалось бы?
<mva> оно банально донельзя
<Carw_> mva, файлы не получается перенести :))
<Carw_> mva, не работает  mv  c подразделами совпадающими
<Carw_> пойду rsync рыть... хотя усложнять так не хотелось
<mva> Carw_: один только вопрос: а зачем mv?
<artus> видать места не хватает на хосте с которого
<mva> мама не учила, что удалённые вещи всегда лучше скопировать и удалить, чем переносить?
<artus> по причине постоянного забивания всяким г
<Carw_> mva, папка постоянно пополняется.
<mva> и?
<Carw_> artus, нет, там полезные и нужные все данные :)
<mva> а если бы ты не переносил - что бы ты делал с этим пополнением?
<mva> и да постоянно пополняемое лучше ВООБЩЕ не переносить
<mva> либо сделать даунтайм, либо рсинк
<Carw_> mva, так как копировать и удалять? Между моментом начала копирования и началом удаления могут появиться новые файлы. Можно как-то рекурсивно по файлу это сделать?
<mva> оно рекурсивно и делается, если что
<mva> а по поводу "могут появиться" - я уже сказал
<mva> <mva> | и да постоянно пополняемое лучше ВООБЩЕ не переносить
<mva> <mva> | либо сделать даунтайм, либо рсинк
<Carw_> mva если не переносить, то шаред скоро сдохнет от переполнения. Сейчас я вручную его освобождаю %-)
<mva> повторяю пятый раз для особо понятливых
<mva> временно останови пополнение
<mva> и переноси себе
<Carw_> я не могу. Сервис положить ради копирования - это не дело
<mva> ради переноса
 * Carw_ усиленно роет Rsync
<mva> на нешаред хостинг
<Carw_> mva, там распределенная система. Это не полный перенос, а постоянный процесс сливания статики.
<mva> тогда абсолютно гарантированно этому не место на шареде :)
<Carw_> ну, пока есть то, что есть. Все устраивает, кроме сливания излишков статики :)
<aleksei`> ммм, а кеды 13ю04 радуют однако
<tagezi> aleksei`: ну не савсем.. есть мелкие глюки местами
<aleksei`> tagezi, ну я в смысле скорости работы, не обманули и работу с памятью оптимизировали
<tagezi> aleksei`: да, это радует очень..
<tagezi> aleksei`: я спецом развлекался...
<aleksei`> вот и я сейчас развлекаюсь )))
<tagezi> и кстати, виртуозо-т более адекватно работает, вроде
<aleksei`> чую сейчас с дровами будут траблы )))
<tagezi> у меня на видео были проблемы
<tagezi> пришлось переставить, а так всё вроде нормально
<aleksei`>  даже странно, 310 норм встали
<tagezi> http://fullcirclemagazine.ru/
<tagezi> перевод журнала умер?
<aleksei`>  походу
<aleksei`> или забухали
<tagezi> жалко.. для новичков и детей было бы интересно
<tagezi> не плохой журнал.. был
<artus> журналы ненужны
<tagezi> artus: так же как и компьютеры )
<tagezi> да, на ланспаде тоже закрыли проект, жалко
<tagezi> придёться английский доучивать
<tagezi> интересно, почему зарубежом проекты только развиваются, а у нас загибаються?
<tagezi> вон, фулцикл в английской редакции даже свои подкасты стал делать
<Umren> tagezi, потому что уровень обеспечености у нас намного ниже, в россии люди выживают, а не живут =)
<Umren> поэтому все эти начинания загибаются, когда "деятели" получают шанс заработать больше бабла или женяться =)
<artus> Umren, а ты думаеш начинания ниочем выше бабла и женитцо?
<tagezi> Umren: я думаю это потому, что людям просто наплевать на то что они могут сделать... идиалогия другая... в россии люди не выживают, а рвут одеяло на себя
<Umren> tagezi, нет именно выживают
<Umren> tagezi, у буржуев есть уровень комфорта определенный, можно занять свободное время чем то полезным
<tagezi> Umren: их давит прес денег? ))
<Umren> что значит давит? просто достаточно
<Umren> когда ты не думаешь как прожить этот месяц =)
<tagezi> например Москва.. средний заработок от 30 к.. при 8 часовом дне
<Umren> 30к это мало
<Umren> если своего жилья нет это цена аренды
<tagezi> а в европе нормально )
<Umren> минимум
<Umren> в европе это сумма по безработице
<Umren> :D
<tagezi> у них студенты получают по 500 евро, приэтом 250 они отдают за квартиру
<tagezi> Umren: ты мне то не расказывай ))) начитался газет, и рассуждает )
<Umren> у нас студенты получают 200 евро и отдают 800 за квартиру?
<Umren> :D
<Umren> и едят пельмени
<artus> ооооо, пельменииии
<tagezi> а россии студентам квартиру родители оплачивают
<Umren> аа
<Umren> то есть студенты могут быть только те, кому родители денег дают
<Umren> в россии то, вот оно как
<tagezi> а эти молодые люди даже выучить предмет не могут нормально, приходят на работу ваще нифига не зная
<Umren> они развивали абстрактное мышление в мморпг
<tagezi> угу.. обучение на дневном стоит от 60 к рублей.. дневное, значит не работает.. + квартиру снимать + бухать.. интересно, откуда у студента денеги?
<Umren> сам зарабатывает конечно же
<Umren> у нас же студентам платят 100к
<Umren> с ходу
<Umren> ну, причем это по вечерам
<Umren> part-time
<aleksei`> студенты в долгживут просто
<Umren> кредит?
<aleksei`> одалживают у друг друга постоянно
<Umren> ща вроде есть образовательные кредиты
<aleksei`> либо у тех кому предки деньги даюл
<aleksei`> а потом те кто одалживал выучиваются и нагибают тех халявщиков, которые в мморпг навыки оттачивали, а не в учёбе
<artus> ога, вджобывая по 12 часов в сутки мегапрограмерами, на непонятной ставке с неясным будущим :D нагибаторы прям
<aleksei`> ну а мморгперы ваще не вкалывают, а на шее у родителей сидят ))
<artus> паралельно супортя по 15 контор удаленно :D и имея все что надо не парясь
<artus> понимаеш, тут как бе нифига не все однозначно
<artus> можно и с корочкой нифига не иметь, и без вышки рулить , здесь вам не математика )
<aleksei`> artus, хочешь сказатьчто жизньэто лотерея? ))) если родители с деньгами, то ты выйграл?
<artus> причем тут вообще родители с деньгами? это конечно бонус, но если неадекватно им распорядитцо - то и постоянные вливания не помогут
<aleksei`> artus, ну вот как человек оттачивая навыки в мморгп и нифига не учась может суппортить по 15 контор? ))
<aleksei`> такого любой обычный студент, который хоть мало мальски что-то учил нагнёт
<artus> aleksei`, ойли
<artus> чето как то я тут админов админящих и 2 года задающих один и тот же вопрос на предмет, а как удалить пакетик и остальной маразм, зато админы, че :D
<aleksei`> это не админы, это прост название
<artus> не, ща это админы, а ты о нынешних студентах еще что то говориш )
<aleksei`> ну уж про студентов нынешних знаю, т.к. сам преподаюв институте ))
<artus> ну так тебе ли не в курсе то быть)
<aleksei`> ну у нас немного подругому, на работу фиг устроишься без опыта и без корочки
<artus> и знания то не на лавке за партой получаются, там только вектор куда копать указывается )
<aleksei`> + испытательный срок 2 месяца, если накосячил, то гудбай
<artus> aleksei`, ну в отдельновзятом закрытом городке это круто)
<aleksei`> artus, да. за партой только направление указывается, ну + общие принципы, если такие присутствуют и имеют ценность
<aleksei`> а в остальном студент должен сам развиться в нужное ему направление
<artus> ну задача преподавателя заинтересовать на столько чтоб человек дальше сам копал) а е из под палки по шаблонам ) иначе дела не будет) зато будет корочка и полное осутствие чего делать когда = караул, шеф все пропало :D
<aleksei`> )))
<artus> быть меня вообще надо за потеряные запятые :D
<aleksei`> вот тут мне кажется и начинается конкуренция работоспособного молодняка ))) кто-то копает и приобретает опыт во время обучения, а кто-то в мморпг гоняет и юзает шаблоны
<aleksei`> в итоге корочки одинаковые, а багажи знаний и опыта разные
<artus> aleksei`, да игрушки тут не есть корень зла, персонажу не дано - то его хоть в библиотеке закрой - толку не будет) обратная сторона медали - если они не мешают человеку паралельно - то флаг в руки, барабан на шею, и вперед штурмовать
<artus> барикады)
<aleksei`> artus, ну игрушки - это не конкретный пример я имел в виду, а вообще глобальную лень и свойство современной молодёжи виртуозно на всёзабивать ))
<Carw_> есть и другая молодежь. Вы не на то окружение смотрите. Но обобщать не стоит. Хотя.. сам периодически о том же говорю.
<aleksei`> ухх, провайдер скатина как интернет скачет )))
<snql> хто на свете всех наглее, всех циничней и глупее?
<Scrimmer> моя одногруппница
<Scrimmer> и сестра
<snql> сестру любить надо)
<Scrimmer> много ты знаешь...
<snql> беспощадная стерва чтоли?
<Scrimmer> так и хочется ббпе устроить
<artus> @kban Scrimmer 60 иди помой рот с мылом
<aleksei`> artus, злой )))
<artus> aleksei`, да ни в одном глазу )
<Kyshtynbai> http://pastebin.com/MmMNkQcm Хлопцы. Есть смысл на такое ставить 64бита? Памяти 6 гб если чо, но с этим и обычное пае ядро справляется.
<Kyshtynbai> ping
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Есть контакт.
<Kyshtynbai>  Эх.
<andrex> и есть и нет
<Kyshtynbai> Меня главным оразом волнует вопрос проигрывания видео эйчди.
<Kyshtynbai> Будет прирост какйо-нить...
<andrex> нет
<rapidsp> или да
<Kyshtynbai> Ыхыхы. Ну, фиг с ней. Поставлю 32.
<rapidsp> а 32х еще выпускают?
<andrex> да
<Kyshtynbai> Я тебе больше скажу, она дефолтом стоит на странице скачки убунту.
<rapidsp> ретро :)
<andrex> вот 8 16 бит ретро а 32 пока что ещё нет
<Kyshtynbai> Ну, пойду-ка я поставлю тринадцатую.
<Scrimmer> 1
<Kyshtynbai> Вылазь, Василь Иваныч, нас предали. В 13.04 -- 3.6
<Kyshtynbai> Надо ппа искать.
<andrex> чаго 3.6?
<Kyshtynbai> Гноме.
<andrex> GNOME Shell 3.8.1 не да предали... вас
<andrex> у*
<Kyshtynbai> /ubuntu/ raring/universe i386 Packages
<Kyshtynbai> ivan@laptop:~$
<Kyshtynbai> блин
<Kyshtynbai> sudo apt-cache policy gnome-shell
<Kyshtynbai> gnome-shell:
<Kyshtynbai>   Установлен: (отсутствует)
<Kyshtynbai>   Кандидат:   3.6.3.1-0ubuntu6
<Kyshtynbai> чяндт?
<artus> sudo apt-cache policy ivan / N: Не удалось найти пакет ivan  :(
<artus> :D
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: да, ставиьт с ппа 3,8. но она на убунту не пригодная какая то. какбы кастрированная чтоли
<baronos> эпифани 3,8 теперь вроде как флеш юзает от адобе
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: щас погоняем).
<Kyshtynbai> а наутлус новый - клевый, не знаю, что ты на него наехал).
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: возможно управление с ноута удобней, потому что ты используешь две руки одна на стрелачках вторая постоянно в районе ктрл и альт. а чтоб одной рукой перейти назад надо выкрутить пальцы. да и выделение файлов в виде
<baronos> списка мышью тоже неудобное.
<baronos> теперь еще убрали прозрачность терминала
<baronos> в целом г3,8 неплохой.
<Kyshtynbai> А я все равно на гуаке, прозрачность мне пофик.
<Kyshtynbai> Ребутъ.
<baronos> неудобно когда вводимый текст или еще чтот о на заднем плане и ты его не видишь и надо постояно альтабить
<Carw_> Нет, не подходит похоже мне rsync тоже... он именно на синхронизацию рассчитан и удаление копируемых файлов для него не в тему :(
<Carw_> Похоже надо какой-то цикл делать, составлять список копируемых файлов, копировать и затем удалять. Посылаю луч злости разработчикам mv
<artus> посылаю луч злости извращенцам которые пытаютцо построить из шаредхостинга непоймичто :D
<Carw_> Так это может и локально проблему вызвать. Не надо подменять задачу, чтобы прикрыть неадекватное поведение MV ;-)
<artus> да адекватное у него поведение
<artus> как то мне не доводилось тупо синхронизировать каталоги мувом
<Carw_> я вот уверен, что в винде такого вопроса не возникает и перенос работает тупо, как молоток
<artus> дада, угу угу
<Carw_> artus, если бы синхронизировать... просто перенести
<artus> Carw_, рабочий пример в студию , юзая одну лиш команду
<artus> Carw_, перенести это из пункта в пункт б
<Carw_> сейчас проведу эксперимент
<artus> у тебя же дописать недостающее в уже имеемой структуре
<artus> такшта давайте без давайте, давайте? )))
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: а чото я индикатора раскладки не пойму как врубить.
<artus> Carw_, и да, чето как то ну невижу ни слова в мануале к муву о том что он тебе будет переимещать тонны каталогов с сохранением первозданной структуры
<Carw_> artus, так а что это за перенос иначе, ну :)
<artus> Carw_, ты определись в понятиях перенос и совмешение )
<Carw_> Вообще я подумал, можно еще сделать промежуточную категорию. Перенести туда, если она пустая. А потом все оттель скопировать и удалить, ага
<artus> Carw_, mv a b делает? делает, чего еще надо? а надо чтоб оно еще догадалочь его тебе подменить, куда разложить и вообще, не плохо бы чтоб и кофе заварило)
<artus> Carw_, а рсинком новое заливать и тупо по крону исходное прибивать не ?
<Carw_> мы это проходили уже. Не могу я бить все разом
<Carw_> А выборочно бить - это совсем жесть будет
<artus> ну значит бей прицельно)
<artus> ну это уже твои проблемы)
<artus> всегда можно заюзать всякие грепы, фаинды, и тд) и бить по дате создания
<Carw_> Как? В том и вопрос. Это целый скрипт надо накатать, с учетом кучи моментов
<artus> ну да, а ты чего хотел?
<artus> большую зеленую кнопку "сделать мне хорошо" ?
<Carw_> чтобы mv переносил по файлу, совмещал и за собой чистил :)
<Carw_> Что-то в винде похожее происходит. Эксперимент потерпел фиаско )
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: в убунту с ним проблема. на других дистрах такого нет
<artus> Carw_, внезапно
<Carw_> Все, решено... сделаю промежуточную категорию. Будем маленький скриптик
<Kyshtynbai> Блин.
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: а я говорил по этому поводу, что на убунту он некужен :D
<Kyshtynbai> На кайро есть ындикатор зато.\
<baronos> ненужен*
<Kyshtynbai> Я его все равно без каиро не йузаю.
<Kyshtynbai> Ну а что юзать на убунту? Некеды жы.
<baronos> ну тут смириться нужно ;)
<Kyshtynbai> ыхыхы
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: ты всё наутилус оплакиваешь?
<Kyshtynbai> ДА лана, думаю допилят гномятинку до ума.
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: мне какраз новый наутилус нравицца.
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: видел там новая фича появилась.. синхронизация
<tagezi> ?
<Kyshtynbai> Это Баронос его некотирует).
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: не, пока не видал
<Kyshtynbai> синхронизация чего с чем?
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: выбраной папки счем угодно )
<tagezi> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0428/h_1367095193_5560743_d41d8cd98f.png
<tagezi> вот.. вот это реально клёвая штука...
<tagezi> а за то что они выпилили ф3 их распять нужно )
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: и я думаю что там можно ещё подпихнуть сервисов )
<Kyshtynbai> Заценим!
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: но вот если честно, мне с таким наутилучом вообще из консоли не вылезать.. я растроен...
<Kyshtynbai> Та лан. Терпимо.
<Kyshtynbai> dorian-theme зшбс!
<tagezi> да, терпимо, особенно если терпишь в кде с дельфином )
<Kyshtynbai> Тёмная такая.
<Kyshtynbai> Не кеды, да ещё на моей машине... древней. Нихтъ!
<tagezi> убунту сейчас больше тормозит, помоему чем кеды
<tagezi> юнити*
<rekcuFniarB> Народ, а вы какими заркалами реп убунты пользуетесь?
<tagezi> гномшел мошет и легкий
<tagezi> rekcuFniarB: а какая разница?
<rekcuFniarB> tagezi: в России нет ни одного нормального зеркала, похоже. Что Яндекса, что Корбины, всё через одно место.
<rekcuFniarB> У Яндекса вечно какие-нибудь косяки, у Корбины сегодня обновлялся, была низкая скорость.
<tagezi> rekcuFniarB: ну, у меня просто стоит российская федирация, нормально обновляется..
<rekcuFniarB> Пришлось искать другое. Посмотрел там https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors и выбрал ирландский (как вариант подошёл бы ещё нидерландсий или немецкий).
<tagezi> если не нравиться поставь основной он помоему амазоновский
<rekcuFniarB> Ну, основной думаю у многих стоит, imho, не стоит его зря нагружать.
<rekcuFniarB> И vsftpd сломали, сволочи! Как можно было не пофиксить этот важный компонент до релиза? О баге ведь было сообщено аж месяц назад!
<tagezi> да он тормозной.. хотя на нём обновки пораньше появляються )
<rekcuFniarB> Кстати, после обновления система стала потреблять на 100МБ больше.
<tagezi> а что у тебя?
<rekcuFniarB> Kubuntu
<tagezi> странно, у меня вроде поменьше стала жрать
<tagezi> да и память как-то получше отрабатывает
<rekcuFniarB> Кстати, очень странно. Kvirc потребляет 100MБ
<tagezi> и даже ненавистный виртуозо не выжирает время процесорное
<tagezi> я квирком не пользуюсь
<tagezi> у меня самые обжористые процесы это кламд и кмикс
<tagezi> kmix кстати не понятно почему выжирает 150 метров.. ваще не понятно
<Kyshtynbai> Фор зе лав оф год, зачем тебе кламд на десктопе?
<tagezi> вот я тоже себе задаю вопрос этот уже лет 5.. нафига мне антивирусник
<tagezi> только 200 мегов отжирает )
<tagezi> я даже не вижу как он работает =))
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: а если серьёзно, то у жены винда, и как-то стрёмно за её комп, малоли чо перенесу к ней..
<Kyshtynbai> Понятно).
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: и потом.. если у меня не будет антивирусника, то у меня кеды при старте будут только 400 мегобайт есть.. а рейден, говорит что это издевательство над кедами )
<Kyshtynbai> Ребутъ.
<rusman_y> можно так сделать, чтоб дома был один системник с убунту с воткнутыми usb приемниками клавиатур/мышей,  запущенными тремя Х серверами, и тремя мониторами в разных комнатах, подключающимися по wifi каждый к своему X серверу?
<tagezi> и на все мониторы только ожна клава? )
<rekcuFniarB> http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/4485/screenshot1367171916.png
<rusman_y> три клавы/мыши
<tagezi> rekcuFniarB: чо это за зверь?
<rekcuFniarB> Какой на 100, выходит даже гораздо больше. До Raring потребляло всё это около семисот.
<rekcuFniarB> tagezi: htop
<tagezi> rekcuFniarB: не, это я знаю... брайнфак что такое?
<rekcuFniarB> brainfucker там полное имя пользователя, просто не уместилось.
<aleksei`> брайнфак - есть такой язык программирования )))
<rekcuFniarB> А сюда с таким ником irc сервер не пускает :D
<rekcuFniarB> А может ли быть что это из-за видеодрайвера приложения стали потреблять больше памяти?
<rekcuFniarB> При обновлении я заменил блоб с сайта на пакет nvidia-current-updates
<tagezi> rekcuFniarB: ye e vtyz http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0428/h_1367172338_7496530_947b6b5933.png
<tagezi> но он кстати почему-то юольше показывает чем системный монитор )
<rekcuFniarB> tagezi: вот у меня примерно также потребляло вместе с Firefox, Thunderbird, Kvirc, Akregator, VLC и прочим.
<rekcuFniarB> До Raring
<tagezi> у тебя голые иксы стояли? ))
<rekcuFniarB> C кедами же.
<tagezi> не, с кедами 700 мегов со всем этим это не реально
<rekcuFniarB> Ну почему же, у меня было так. Могу даже поискать на лоре мои прошлые htop'ы.
 * snql демонстративно зевнул
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: ну как тебе г3,8?
<Lex_S> они наконец допилили трей
<Lex_S> открывается быстро и без случайных попаданий мыши в нижнюю часть экрана
<baronos> Lex_S: нет, не слышщат они моих молитв
<Lex_S> а ты на кетайском пиши))
<baronos> Lex_S: он не интегрируется со стороним софтом, это ппц раздражает. когджа контестное меню открывается и закрывает трей и вообще это уродство.
<Lex_S> ну, допилят мб)
<baronos> ну им давно пора в гтк эту фичу запизать для сборки под трей :D
<baronos> c*
<rekcuFniarB> tagezi: вот, нашёл. Скриншот от 14 апреля этого года http://img850.imageshack.us/img850/3220/screenshot1365933698.png
<rekcuFniarB> 605МБ!
<tagezi> rekcuFniarB: ну, круто )) что я тебе могу сказать... я за местом не гоняюсь, так что я как-то даже и не знаю
<tagezi> rekcuFniarB: но вот у меня места жрёт меньше чем раньше.. это точно, раньше было побольше
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: ну допиливать и допиливать. А так нравицца в принципе.
<Kyshtynbai> Все зшбс, но низя ли сделать так, чтобы трей как-нить по нажатию конопочке вылезал?
<Kyshtynbai> Я имею ввиду, по тычку мышы.
<baronos> можно наверно, типа расковырять расширение для открытия трея и его запихать в кнопку, а не на комбинацию
<Kyshtynbai> То есть без плясок никак :( .
<baronos> я не встречал готового решения
<Scrimmer> baronos: привет
<Kyshtynbai> Подглюкивает, должен я вам скозать, на бубне гномшел :) .
<Kyshtynbai> Дебиан чтоле попробовать... тем более он на днях релизуется.
<artus> ненадо
<artus> кактус жри :D
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: на дебиан он 3,4 :)
<baronos> Scrimmer: привет
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: а в семёрке будет 3.8?
<Kyshtynbai> artus: кактуз нефкусный :( . И колеццо.
<artus> а ты не сдавайся, плачь но грызи
<Kyshtynbai> Ты злой :( .
<baronos> нет, тут будет 3,4, но с экспериментал можно будет поковырять его, но пока сыро очень и ошибок много. да и 3,8 не попадет в след релиз, там наверно будет 3,12
 * Kyshtynbai расстроился.
<baronos> имхо, 3,4 самая нормальная.
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: ты на данный момент в 3,8?
<baronos> аа, все.
<Kyshtynbai> Угу.
<Kyshtynbai> Неее, гномятина новая неюзабельна :( . Пичаль.
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: погоди 5 мая, поставишь себе тестовый дебиан
<tagezi> какой он там.. 8?
<tagezi> у них тестовые, стабильнее стабильной убунты )
<Kyshtynbai> ыхыхы
<Kyshtynbai> Точно.
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: только гном всёравно изуродовал всё жутко...
<Kyshtynbai> Ребутъ.
<aleksei`> парам пам пам
<aleksei`> !пинг
<Kyshtynbai> Тьфу ты блин. В юнити никак трей не починят для keepassx, свыни. Я уж его из сорцов собрал, сорцы попатчить пришлось, а он гад всё равно не работает как надо.
<philipballew> Hey, I am working on a project to get post cards from all across the Ubuntu community and want to know if someone from your team can please send me one from Russia? I want to show that Ubuntu is used everywhere.
<philipballew> Is so, I can give you all my address.
#ubuntu-ru 2014-04-21
<tagezi> утра всем
<SergeyIT> понедельника
<fx_> hi
<fx_> 11
<fx_> åñòü êòî æèâîé
<ubuntuhelp> fx_! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<SergeyIT> дайте определение жизни, для начала
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "эта удивительная игра - жизнь" (с)
<fx_> Продолжим
<fx_> жизнь это йохохохо
<fx_> а теперь о печальном, жил был сервер, на ubuntu12.04 да вот стал помирать
<SergeyIT> тогда оффоффоффа спрашивай
<SergeyIT> скорую вызывай
<fx_> сначала раз в недельку потом все чаще и чаще
<fx_> стал мне выдавать экран с буковками разными
<SergeyIT> контакты давно чистил?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хм. теперь по этой фразе гуглится совсем не то что было 30 лет назад
<JohnDoe_71Rus> спиртом протирал?
<SergeyIT> пыль убирал?
<SergeyIT> смазывал подшипники?
<fx_> https://pp.vk.me/c617228/v617228178/aea0/2I2DdHxGvFY.jpg
<fx_> я даже термопасту на презерватив поменял, не помогает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> винт проверить на сбойные сектора. mhdd виктория че нить подобное
<SergeyIT> а память гонял и хдд на ошибки?
<SergeyIT> хотя может кондеры вспухли и питание импульсит
<SergeyIT> а проблемы случайно не в одно и тоже время?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://zhurnalko.net/=sam/junyj-tehnik-dlja-umelyh-ruk/1989-10--num14
<JohnDoe_71Rus> или на одной задаче сервера
<fx_> сетую на винт, потомучто a) я его купил он стоял на винде, год отработал но стал глючить, то есть весь комп виснет на 5-10с потом хруст винта и все отвисает. Я его поставил на сервер и он отлично работал 3 года. и вот с месяца
<fx_> 2 как началась эпопея, я сначала не понимал, потомучто когда сервер вис у меня вис роутер и вся сетка
<fx_> б) если сервер висит и его кнопкой выключить принудительно, происходит давно знакомый хруст винта и выключение
<SergeyIT> ктож на сервер сбойные винты ставит?
<fx_> он мне ТБВ показывал? - показывал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: кто на сервер вебку на моник вешает
<fx_> сервер на стенке висит, рядом с домашним компом
<fx_> к монику подключен и комп и сервер)
<fx_> http://s1.hostingkartinok.com/uploads/images/2012/03/d6ed8f2fc485a572bc0d4a9e555cf569.jpg
<SergeyIT> не понимаю, зачем такое нужно (
<fx_> ну в общем это изза винта да?
<SergeyIT> поменяй - узнаешь
<fx_> нор
<fx_> м
<fx_> я думаю если поменять все железо тоже пройдет
<fx_> а можно проверить винт на то сколько он проработал
<fx_> и
<fx_> насколько он ушатан
 * [koshka] укусила artus 
<fx_> О_о
<umren> брачные игры?
<SergeyIT> весна
<s0r0ka> шалом
<s0r0ka> ктонибуть запускал под wine Electronics Workbench 10 устанавить устанавилась а экзешник найти немогу) нашел даже папку куда все устанавилось но с запуском разобратса немогу
<tagezi> s0r0ka: а поиск у теб выпилин из системы? )
<s0r0ka> дак поиск ничего ненаходит, тоесть он находит я сам хз как называетса екзешник, по Electronics Workbench 10 екзешников нет
<fx_> фига зомби балтают
<tagezi> s0r0ka: то есть у тебя нет файлов *.exe на компе?
<s0r0ka> есть, щяс найду виндовую машину паставлю туда посматрю как называетса
<s0r0ka> Оо устанавил, у меня на машине екзешника с таким именем вообще нет
<SergeyIT> ищи его лог, он одноразовый - проверяет все в установщике
<tagezi> s0r0ka: если у тебя винда в дуалбуте, зачем вайн?
<umren> tagezi: что бы запускать 1 программу ты будешь дуалбутиться?
<umren> хотя смотря что за программа :D
<tagezi> umren: нет, я подниму её в виртуалке
<tagezi> umren: http://kubuntu.ru/node/11199
<jura1243> кто умеет настраивать самбу?
<jura1243> можете подсказать по ней?
<andrex> !!samba > jura1243
<ubuntuhelp> jura1243, please see my private message
<andrex> !!smb > jura1243
<jura1243> может быстрее скакжете ответ? весь таммуд читать тяжеловато.
<jura1243> на роутере висит жесткий диск расшаренный. вин 8 его открывает а убунта нет.
<jura1243> убунта дефолтная 14.04 . пакет самба установлен
<tagezi> нужно его немного настроить и всё запашет
<jura1243> если знаешь чего не хватает то ск4ажи. шарить ничего не нужно.
<jura1243> или скинь работающий конфиг
<tagezi> мне влом читать мануал (
<tagezi> и без этого есть что поделать
<jura1243> вопрос был к тем кто уже знает.
<jura1243> думаю что ниут
<jura1243> никто
<tagezi> да, у всех работает, но никто не знает
<jura1243> это скорее всего
<tagezi> 1 480 000 советов как настроить самба, офигеть
<[Raiden]> в гугле полно наверное.
<[Raiden]> я не пользовался
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/u/0/+WentookOSHW/posts/XwmQZCCfWd8
<tagezi> про гугл я уже написал.. есть ман на убунту.ру, но он сказал что его ему лень читать
<[Raiden]> не прошло и века http://www.3dnews.ru/818924
<jura1243> эти мануалы мою задачу не решают
<tagezi> да, не прошлого века ))) просто опоздали лет на 10 )
<tagezi> хотя.. название Эльбрус говорит само за себя.. остатки когда-то былой силы и мощи.. ныне просто огромный камешек
<He3HauKa> http://s28.postimg.org/u9vppzmt9/get_Image.jpg
<Scrimmer> tagezi: привет )
<Sergey_IT> вечерка
<Sergey_IT> где же времена 10.04? :( Весело было
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT:  там же где и гном 2
<UNIm95> и это хоеново
<UNIm95> хреново*
<He3HauKa> нравились лаги баги и косяки системы?
<Sergey_IT> скоро все на qt будет, не расстраивайтесь
<He3HauKa> qt ЭТА ШТО ЗА ЗВЕРЪ?
<Sergey_IT> тёёёмный ты
<He3HauKa> Sergey_IT:   вы пытаетесь напугать рядовых юзеров? им пофигу - обновления не подключены и  всё отлично работает
<Sergey_IT>  He3HauKa, учи матчасть - http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qt
<He3HauKa> Sergey_IT:   я знаю что это .... так ради смеха спросил
<Sergey_IT> нормальные пацаны не пугаются, а делают выводы )
<Sergey_IT> нас так учили
<Sergey_IT> He3HauKa, а вот правила ты не знаешь - низя писать текст заглавными )
<He3HauKa> Sergey_IT:  вы правОКАТОР
<Sergey_IT> сам провоцирует, а кто-то виноват (
<He3HauKa> И ЕЩО....  нас учили с детсва : с незнакомыми людьми говорить на ВЫ
<Sergey_IT> и нас учили также, но сейчас время другое и в чатах свои правила
<Sergey_IT> хотя... помню были преподаватели которые не любили, когда их на вы называли
<[Raiden]> Пользователи Юнити не активны. А про кде особо нечего говорить, оно уже сформировалось.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Когда дети здороваются, называют на вы, ощущаешь груз лет )
<Sergey_IT> так и юнити сформировалось ). Минимум телодвижений
<He3HauKa> а вам понравится интерпретация:  - мальчик, с  взрослыми дядями на Вы надо говорить
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: Хм, может быть )
<Sergey_IT> He3HauKa, зависит от ситуации
<He3HauKa> [Raiden]:  откуда невоспитанный молодняк на канале?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> откудаж я знаю.
<Sergey_IT> дорос
<He3HauKa> Sergey_IT:   хотите вступить в словесную полемику?
<[Raiden]> Откуда и все (с)
<Sergey_IT> чего он выкает - обидеть хочет? (
<He3HauKa> учтите молодой человек - я преподаю в МГУ (хотите сами понизить свой уровень знаний?)
<Sergey_IT> счастливый - мне уже не потянуть (
<He3HauKa> [Raiden]:   я надеюсь что вы понимаете ....
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Интересно откуда такая форма обращения в нашем языке. У тех же амеров ю и всё. Ну или сэр ещё.
<He3HauKa> окэй -сэр так сэр
<Sergey_IT> а у немцев - хер
<[Raiden]> в частном случае обозначает группу «собеседник и ещё кто-то
<[Raiden]> В общем я, и все мои другие я ))
<He3HauKa> ну давайте представим  что вы немец )))))
<[Raiden]> толпа немцев получается
<Sergey_IT> у французов также, а англичане деградировали
<He3HauKa> Sergey_IT:  так мне к вам как немцу обращаться?
<He3HauKa> ....хер ...... )))) вот обидно получается
<Sergey_IT> только с немецким акцентом пожалуйста
<He3HauKa> а это пожалуйста
<He3HauKa> ))))))
<He3HauKa> как вы сами понимаете : интонацию и ухмылку на лице - письменно передать нельзя
<Sergey_IT> а если постараться? )
<He3HauKa> попробуйте ....
<Sergey_IT> вообще - это интересная проблема, был у меня коллега, мы друг с другом были только на вы, хотя все вокруг с нами были на ты
<snql> на бундершафт не пили можно и на вы
<Sergey_IT> можно сказать - пили
<Sergey_IT> нас спрашивали, чего мы на вы, а мы объяснить не могли (  (работали вместе 9 лет)
<Sergey_IT> скучно (
<Sergey_IT> пошли обновления
<Sergey_IT> кто первый рискнет?
<[Raiden]> вчера мне приходило что-то
<Sergey_IT> утром проверял, ничего не было, а сейчас обновление ядра...
<[Raiden]> пропозед реп значит или другое зеркало )
<jura1243> знатоки самбы, правильный ответ был security = share .
<[Raiden]> Я уезжаю от компа на 4 дня, потом обновлюсь )
<Sergey_IT> компу повезло )
<[Raiden]> )
#ubuntu-ru 2014-04-22
<boompro> çäðàñòè
<ubuntuhelp> boompro! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<boompro> тест коди
<boompro> здрасти
<s0r0ka> всем первед
<boompro> ага привед
<tagezi> утра всем
<boompro> дамы и господа тут у меня вопросик геморойный ubuntu 14.04 вышла php 5.5.9 на нем идет по умолчанке, а хочу я php 5.4. никто не сталкивался?
<boompro> может есть ppa где ))
<tagezi> а пересобрать?
<tagezi> https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/php5-oldstable
<tagezi> там вроде 5.4.27, покрайне мере по названию пакетов...
<tagezi> но ставить встарые версии, помоему это ещё больший геморой получать
<boompro> tagezi: у ondrej сборка идет для всех кроме 14.04 ((( репозиторий добавлял отключал основной пытался поставить сплошь конфликты
<boompro> tagezi: пересобирал не пашет почему-то, вообще в первый раз столкнулся с подобным (
<tagezi> boompro: так вроде из 5.5 ничего не вырезали
<tagezi> только добавления были разные
<tagezi> может по другим зависимостям не попадает
<boompro> tagezi: изменились функции вроде
<boompro> некоторые устарели
<tagezi> а что ставишь то?
<boompro> тут скорее из-за cms MODX
<boompro> tagezi: еще не ставил но разработчик уже авторитетно заявил, работать не пхп5.5. не будет
<tagezi> у них может там своё накручено
<boompro> запросто
<tagezi> закрытые проекты они такие, особенно русские.. возьмут позапрошловековую программу, поменяют названия переменных и выкладываю как суперновая разработка
<SergeyIT> не придумывай (старого кода и в ядре хватает)
<tagezi> Denian wheezy вроде имеет 5.4, но поддержка вроде только 2 года ещё будет
<tagezi> в Jessie уже 5.5.11
<tagezi> хотя не вези с долгой поддержкой, это скуизи через 2 года поддерживаеется ещё
<tagezi> SergeyIT: жело не в том где старый ког участвует, а как..
<tagezi> д*
<SergeyIT> tagezi, а как? Его можно как то иначе сейчас использовать?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: конечно ) например, просто скомпилировать и назвать по другому, а не адаптировать к новым потребностям
<tagezi> у modx последняя разработка была в 2010 году, и странно что они не думают о совместимости с будущим.. они сами на сайте написали что линукс желателен, но пхп 5.5 остался только в стабильных выпусках с консервативной политикой
<tagezi> если действительно есть вырезание функций из пхп 5.5, то это говорит о том что разраб цмс не может адаптировать написаный им код под новые условия.. тобыш он его не знает.. или ему насрать на всё это
<SergeyIT> так софт - это личное дело каждого, либо плати разрабам, либо пиши сам
<tagezi> ну, вообщето они деньги берут
<tagezi> =))
<SergeyIT> так не плати, если не устраивает
<tagezi> amd переписала дрова под линух 2.6 )
<tagezi> 3.14 им наверное забыли расказать )))
<tagezi> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/latest-linux-beta-driver.aspx
<tagezi> хотя до 3.13 ядро поддерживается
<tagezi> http://www.linuxnewshere.com.au/index.php/raspberry-pi/banana-pi-57-rasperry-pi-clone-faster-cpu-more-memory.html
<tagezi> помощнее чем ресбери пи, и подешевле чем биглебоан блак
<fjfalcon> всем привет. А никто не подскажет - насколько реально обновиться с natty до oneric и т.д.?
<fjfalcon> а то в зеркалах таких пакетов уже нет
<tagezi> может проще поновой поставить?
<tagezi> Natty уже полтора года как не поддерживается, oneric - год
<NikNik> Здраствуйте. Подскажите. Для установки какого либо пакета необходимо подключиться к репозиторию, но как узнать адрес репозитория нужного пакета?
<andrex> все уже забито в /etc/apt-sources.list
<andrex> !apt
<ubuntuhelp> пакетный менеджер, который вместе с dpkg является основным средством управления пакетами. Короткое руководство по apt-get здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/apt
<NikNik> немножко не то. вот к примеру строчка из инструкции по установке флеш плеера wget http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/pdc/11.2.202.236/  вот и интересует откуда это взялось
<andrex> с сайта адобе
<andrex> и таа не деб пакет вобще
<andrex> !repository > NikNik
<ubuntuhelp> NikNik, please see my private message
<andrex> !ppa > NikNik
<andrex> а если нажо узнать конкретно в каком репозитории или ветке репа лежит пакет либо гугл либо http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<andrex> опоздал)
<tagezi> andrex: я думаю ему и не нужно было
<andrex> возможно
<royek> ку
<royek> кто нить ставил сталкера на убунту через ваайн. и потом через оптимус запуустить
<andrex> WINEPREFIX="/home/user/.wine" optirun wine "какаято бяка"
<andrex> !winehq
<ubuntuhelp> Wine Head Quarter проживает на http://winehq.org Данные о совместимости приложений и советы по запуску.
<royek> короче при установке кучу ошибок и не запускается тоже ошибки
<andrex> тебе по ссыле
<royek> в смысле ставить новый вайн
<andrex> всмысле ьама написано че да как ставить
<Sergey_IT> заката
<andrex> Восхода
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/3j3PA
<tagezi> наверное это беженец из фильма "Тупой и ещё тупее" =)
#ubuntu-ru 2014-04-23
<akbat> Привет, помогите с драйвером intel hd graphics у меня оно такие зависимости требует которых вообще нет
<akbat> живых нет( жаль
<fx_> привет
<fx_> бл
<s0r0ka> шалом
<royek> ку
<royek> что бы такого установить?
<royek> на свежеустановленную убунту 12.04
<SergeyIT> 14.04
<royek> 14.04 там что? оптимус нормально встает? вайн не отваливается?
<royek> потом через полгода придется ставить 14.10
<royek> короче заморочки
<royek> если уж юзать такой дист что нужно постоянно обновлять тогда уже кальку ставить
<SergeyIT> зачем 14.10? 14.04 - 5 лет будет поддерживаться
<royek> а так 12.04 до 17 года будет поддерживаться
<royek> да ну?!? что 14.04 лтс версия?
<SergeyIT> с добрым утром! )
<royek> серьёзно?
<royek> окуеть действительно лтс
<royek> мля что опять все переустанавливать
<royek> ((
<s0r0ka> )))))
<s0r0ka> лол
<royek> а с 12.04 на 14.04 ни как не обновиться?
<s0r0ka> скарейвсего нет
<s0r0ka> где в интернетах есть статейка
<s0r0ka> ну устанаил я убунту и что дальше
<s0r0ka> и там расписанно что рекомендуетса сделать
<tagezi> royek: ты бы меньше матерился.. говорят мат главная причина диградации серого вещества )
<royek> да не не буду заморачиваться. поставил на закачку 14.04
<royek> как так? пропустил лтс
<tagezi> s0r0ka: ну например, копизомания.. вечно даёт плохие совета )
<royek> о как ладно а где я матерился
<s0r0ka> и плюс сдесь же могут быть дети)
<royek> о для меня это первый сайт где черпаю инфу
<royek> значит не правильно делаю?
<royek> дети больше меня матерятся
<royek> материться если кого то обзыать
<royek> а так это для связки и эмоциональной окраски
<s0r0ka> вот тут соглашусь
<s0r0ka> что мат и только мат дает эмоциональную окраску))
<royek> хотя да надо избавляться от вредной привычки
<royek> ну и повторюсь что если ты обзываешь кого то . то это мат. а если для эмоций . то какой это мат?
<royek> а че в торонте ни кто не раздает
<royek> а во пошло
<royek> как понимаю торент в плане целостности скачиваемого файла, лучший?
<royek> а кто нибудь оформлял 14.04 типа мак ос
<royek> вкладки в терминале нормальные? читабельные?
<royek> ку /0\
<royek> надо идти
<s0r0ka> ))
<akbat> привет всем, живые есть?
<s0r0ka> привет
<akbat> S0r0ka пошли в приват
<akbat> читоб тут народ не парить в общаке
<fx_> най най
<fx_> на на на на на
<andrex> ?
<tagezi> голоса ему не хватает )
<|rapidsp|> лёва?
<andrex> дак ща добавим) че тама в днк пошарим малехо и появится все, проблема то)
<fx_> на на на на
<fx_> на на, на на на
<fx_> Однако Здравствуйте
<andrex> @voice fst__
<andrex> fst__, и тебе не хварать)
<fx_> промазал
<andrex> о млин
<andrex> @devoice fst__
<andrex> @voice fx_
 * andrex пьяная я
<andrex> поскорей бы вернуться в свой рабной вичатик :(
<fx_> о глупый вопрос есть, у меня ща винт почти накрылся на котором убунту стоит, я хочу на новый поставить новую ос, потом старый винт подключится без плясок? всмысле что у меня получается на 2 винтах по системе будет
<fx_> или там раньше все, перемычку на мастер ставить?
<andrex> ide?
<andrex> если sata то никакие перемычки ненужны, ну и влюбом случае должен увидется нормально
<andrex> если конечно он не помер
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в новых биосах можно выбирать с какого винта грузить
<andrex> угу
<fx_> сата 30
<fx_> о как
<fx_> у всех 3 а у меня 30 уже
<fx_> чем отличается убунту сервер от десктопа акромя gnoma?
<andrex> нет гуи, тут разница кончается
<SergeyIT> чуток ядром раньше отличалось
<JohnDoe_71Rus> уши синезубые на 14.04 никто не цеплял?
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ты всё с ушами пляшешь? )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: теперь ядро одинаково собирают?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну как же. на 10.04 работает. хочется обновить
<SergeyIT> не знаю, не изучал этого вопроса
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, так загрузись с лайва и попробуй, быстрее будет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: она у меня на флешке стоит. переодически пробую. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1283003 баг уже есть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> о, прогресс наметился. надо будет попробовать
<akbat> господа помогите с драйвером для intel hd graphics
<SergeyIT> а что не работает?
<akbat> а ничего
<akbat> хочу поставить утилитку от интела
<SergeyIT> так на интел сходи и спроси
<akbat> а он у меня просит libglib 2.37.3
<akbat> а вот такого не найти вообще
<andrex> !pm > akbat
<ubuntuhelp> akbat, please see my private message
<andrex> прям вот тютя в тютю просит не больге не меньше?
<akbat> да(((
<andrex> ш*
<andrex> ну ищи и собирай если пакета нет
<andrex> хотя модет ты какие нить древние драва пытаешсо воткнуть?
<SergeyIT> с интелом вроде никто не жаловался
<SergeyIT> кроме gma3600
<akbat> у меня 2500
<akbat> intel hd graphics 2500
<SergeyIT> эти должны работать
<andrex> а нафига ты его ваще собираеш то?
<andrex> оно из коробки пашет
<tagezi> у интела же нет закрытых дров,и они все оттестированы в убунту
<tagezi> есть на оф сайте и в рра на оайнчпаде
<tagezi> л*
<akbat> где где они есть?
<SergeyIT> в дистрибутиве
<only_you> искать дрова для интела, ето что-то новое
<akbat> да блин я юзаю менеджер драйверов а он говорит что проприетарных дров нет
<akbat> ну хотел в танки поиграть, все бы хорошо но черный квадрат и гусеницы и пушка и все)
<akbat> на винде было нормально
<only_you> на интел же открітіе дрова
<only_you> их не нужно отдельно ставить
<akbat> а как узнать что они работают?
<only_you> у тебя в дистрибе они уже есть
<SergeyIT> на форуме глянь, к примеру, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=191679.0
<akbat> у меня убунта 13.04
<SergeyIT> а она уже не поддеживается
<akbat> короче пора переставлять свежую
<SergeyIT> "чтобы играть в танки -  надо вылезти из танка"
<tagezi> угу, скачать ubuntu бесплатно безрегистрации
<royek> ку
<royek> о шо тут флудить можно?
<andrex> royek,  мне простот было лень тело движения делать когда ты строчил как заведенный
<andrex> но я тя запомнил, и вседубщий раз не пронесет :D
<royek> andrex ну я ж про убунту
<andrex> ну дык
<royek> ну и про мат
<royek> а убунту только с матом
<royek> иначе не пойдет
<andrex> !enter > royek
<ubuntuhelp> royek, please see my private message
<SergeyIT> вот поэтому у тебя и не работает
<royek> дак кто тему мака делал? мне интересно юнити панельку чем убивают? или просто автоскрытие делают*
<andrex> и ваще правила иди почитай
<royek> royek, please see my private message - что это такое?
<andrex> хм
<andrex> да ваще понятия не имею :D
<royek> если по правилам то тут вообще не о чем разговаривать
<tagezi> да..
<tagezi> royek: нагролят тебя медялью за отвагу катигории +b
<royek> что да?
<andrex> я какбы не про то о чем говорить, а про то как вести себя тут
<royek> в смысле? в этот чат не смогу зайти?
<royek> а что так на лоре срут кирпичами на это 14.04
<royek> что такое убогое поделие?
<tagezi> andrex: ты када из своей винды вылезешь?
<andrex> да фз в марте планирую)
<tagezi> блин, ещё год терпеть )
<andrex> да это щас свет моргнул и роутер благополучно спекся)
<tagezi> чото у тебя на линухе свет реже моргал )
<andrex> да я ща ваще не дома
<andrex> тут свет моргаеть
<only_you> походу, електростанцию на винду перевели
<andrex> ыы
<tagezi> only_you: они в россии с 95 года на винде
<SergeyIT> жуть
<only_you> в темноте там сидите?)
<tagezi> only_you: в мигалке )
<andrex> ага синие экраны через розетку смотрим
<only_you> сурово, чо)
<tagezi> да жуть, лучше и не знать что у нас тут на винде работает, спать крепче будем
<andrex> ага еще розетки 240 хотя пишем на бумажках 220))
<only_you> от знакомого знакомого слішал, что у нас на станциях солярка стоит
<only_you> хз, инфа соточка или нет
<andrex> ну на 1 м солярка на остальных дос)
<tagezi> я от знакомых тоже много чего слышал.. а на практике видел другое )
<royek> на практике винда?
<andrex> на практике тама ламовые установки сссровские стоят)
<andrex> и все делается молотком
<tagezi> кстать, с ними спокойнее.. хрен нажмёшь, если не способен в противогазе с полным боекомплектом пробежать 30 км =)
<andrex> ну в том то и проблема, если надо чето сделать то пока гераклом не станешь ничего не выйдет
<tagezi> именно по этому в ссср было разделение на программистов и наборщиков.. прогеры програмили, а наборщики копипастили.. каждый занимался посильным ему интелектуальным  трудом.. а теперь что? )
<tagezi> а сей час блин, иногда смотришь решения и ужасаешься.. такое ощёщение что его выгнали из 3 класса средней школы и он так и не доучился
<royek> вы про что?
<royek> прям интересно
<SergeyIT> да почти про тебя
<royek> ладно пусть так
<andrex> кошка с дерева свалилась походу xD
<royek> не пойму стоит переходить с 12.04 на 14.04 или нужно подождать пока?
<royek> кто поставил?
<royek> как 14.04?
<royek> по сравнению с 12.04
<andrex> а подожди годик и переползай
<tagezi> думаю лучше 4 гоика подождать
<royek> andrex а у вас сейчас что?
<tagezi> годика*
<royek> ))
<tagezi> royek: у него винда )
<royek> tagezi почему четыре? ))
 * andrex крут
<tagezi> ну, что бы точно устарела до маральной не полноценности
<royek> а у него винда да да . а у него винда.
<tagezi> и можно будет спрашивать, а не стоит ли перейти на 18.04 =)
<royek> а почему не пять лет?
<royek> )
<tagezi> потомучто через пять лет будет не лтс
<andrex> да хоть 3
<tagezi> точняк, 3 класса и коридор..
<royek> если скорость не упадет то через восемь минут образ будет скачан
<andrex> далалап?
<andrex> dialup)
<royek> ура образ скачался
<royek> будем тестить
<royek> так а на флеху чем лучше залить? unetbootin или стандартной утилитой?
<andrex> cat
<royek> в смысле cat
<andrex> dd, и еще докучи всяких гадостей хватать
<royek> ну дд это на крайний случай
<andrex> cat iso > /fleshka
<royek> не знал что cat можно пользоваться как dd
<andrex> всмысле /dev/sdX
<royek> это понятно
<royek> все ребут флешка создана
<aleksei`> доброго времени суток
<tagezi> кажись royek не повезло.. видать не угадал кнопочку )
<tagezi> andrex: или ты его в тихаря забанил? )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, года через 3 может повзрослеет, вернется
<baronos> ping
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<baronos> Как оно тут?)
<Sergey_IT> скучно
<baronos> Мда, печалька.
<Sergey_IT> так нормально - все на планшеты перешли
<Sergey_IT> планктону не нужно большего...
<snql> все?
<baronos> Скоро надо будет. На Кути для убунту фон делать софт :)
<Sergey_IT> мечтатель ;).
<Sergey_IT> много ли софта надо для фона
<piyavking> feh, например.
<Sergey_IT> это что?
<piyavking> лёгкий просмотрщик картинок, можно использовать для установки обоев.
<piyavking> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Feh_%28%D0%A0%D1%83%D1%81%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9%29 , если любопытно.
<Sergey_IT> да уже посмотрелю И зачем он на телефоне?
<Sergey_IT> легкий на гноме, а на кути тяжеленный будет )
<piyavking> а, вон ты про что. я слегка не понял поначалу.
<Sergey_IT> а чего понимать то? Флудю тут )
<pzz> интересно пощупать
<pzz> http://www.whatfontis.com/
<pzz> детектит шрифты с изображения
<tagezi> зачем?
<tagezi> использовать нужно свободные шрифты, а их не так много..
<pzz> свободный не значит лучше
<tagezi> это чо тут за засланцы? )
<andrex> tagezi,  я пришел к нему домой и забанил его из обреза :D
<tagezi> andrex: добрый ты.. в Быдлограде отдыхаешь?)
<andrex> ага
<andrex> а рядом деревня, гоповка
<tagezi> гоповку не помню.. но буряты очень нужные.. даже для меня, со всем моим терпением )
<tagezi> нужные*
<tagezi> д*
<tagezi> спать наверное пора
<snql> алиасы придумал гений, чего же я ранше то не пользовал
<snql> и конкретно на убунте хром тупит. если поставить опцию для работы в фоновом режиме, то на винде запускается за время <1c, тут же требуется >3c
<snql> я имею ввиду открытие браузера
<snql> жизнь боль
#ubuntu-ru 2014-04-24
<tagezi> утра всем
<baronos> Ку
<fx_> рребята
<fx_> как узнатьь какой php crhbgn iktn gbcmvf
<fx_> скрипт шлет письма
<andrex> fx_,  по логам наверное)
<SergeyIT> Молодежь - с вас причитается
<andrex> хм
<SergeyIT> http://www.calend.ru/holidays/0/0/539/
<andrex> SergeyIT,  кого убил?
<SergeyIT> я вообще то тихий... больше 1 в день не убиваю (
<andrex> да ты скромничаеш)
<noxRus> доброго времени суток, подскажите пожалуйста как запустить терминал с места дириктории в которой я уже нахожусь?
<SergeyIT> из чего?
<noxRus> из под ubuntu 13.04
<andrex> мдя
<SergeyIT> попробовал tsi@camscan3:~/tmp$ gnome-terminal
<SergeyIT> открылся в той же директории
<noxRus> не совсем понял, куда мне это писать?
<SergeyIT> andrex, повтори - я что то такой команды не знаю (
<andrex> noxRus, кде или юнитей?
<SergeyIT> извиняюсь конечно  - чукча не читатель - чукча - писатель ?
<andrex> у наутилуса есть расширение типа nautilus-terminal
<noxRus> а откуда его запускать? у меня юнити
<andrex> sudo aptitude install nautilus-terminal
<andrex> или както так
<andrex> !faq > noxRus
<ubuntuhelp> noxRus, please see my private message
<andrex> иди учись студент
<SergeyIT> а в понедельник приходи, спрашивать будем
<noxRus> ясно, а сочетание клавишь не подскажите где менять в убунте? допустим сменить сочетание на терминал
<andrex> параметры системы -> клавиатура <---- все должно быть тама
<andrex> во даже так: ubuntologia.ru/blog/must-know/3000.html
<noxRus> прочитал про терминал, но так и не понял, как мне запустить терминал с уже указанной папкой того где я нахожусь (
<andrex> ппц, поставь расширение и через него отрывай че хочиш и где хочиш
<noxRus> терминал наутилуса?
<noxRus> спасибо, справился. Вот отличный плагин нашел sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<andrex> ну оно и есть просто я все упомнить не могу
<andrex> да и менялось у него название както...
<noxRus> наверно. Я баловался с каким-то линуксом, там при запуске терминала с быстрых клавишь он открывался в определенной папке
<noxRus> кстати, как правильно? Каталог или папка?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> директория
<andrex> файл)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на загрузочном диске rootfs.gz побито на куски rootfsX.gz X- number. как склеить в один файл?
<noxRus> Задам еще вопрос, в faq не нашел. Как мне подключиться к уже существующей wi-fi сети? где мне список достать доступных подключений и т.д.?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> nm-applet в трее доступные в радиусе сети тебе сам покажет
<noxRus> а если затемненно беспроводное подключение?
<tagezi> затемнено? wi-fi темной стороны силы? =)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: на темной энергии работает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> noxRus: значит не работает твой вайвай
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: он наверное имеет ввиду "скрыто".. тогда нужно просто набирать имя
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: скрытые он не показывает. а затемненный wifi может быть когда физически отключен, может firmware не загружен
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: это называеться затемнён?
<tagezi> а я то думал нужно задавать вопрос "как воткнуть вилку в розетку" =)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага, более бледный цвет надписи по сравнению со стандартным шрифтом
<tagezi> не разу не видел такого
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мне после установки 14.04 чистым человечим так и сказала, wifi есть но фирмвари не хватает
<tagezi> это типа какой вайфай теперь без микропрограм делаеться? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: http://jaap.haitsma.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/nm12.png верхние строчки
<tagezi> ну что, поздравляю всех с нововведением космонавта )
<tagezi> раньше либоо работало либо нет, а теперь есть работает, но не полностью )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_s2Vn1-aLreg/TEtmif8pJnI/AAAAAAAAAVs/VRd_2dq6gv0/s1600/Network+manager.png да вроде и раньше было вот так
<tagezi> не разу не слышал о таком, не видел, и думаю тут нехватка микропрограм ни причем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на картинках с микропрограммами уже все в порядке
<tagezi> а что там тогда используеться для "затемнения" вафли?
<SergeyIT> никогда с вф проблем не испытывал
<tagezi> SergeyIT: не у меня бывалоо иногда.. когда свет отрубят у роутера )
<SergeyIT> не ну когда точек 25 вокруг, тогда подтормаживает - перехожу на провод
<tagezi> по запросу "затемненный wi-fi" выдаёт только: "28-дюймовый плазменный телевизор, Wi-Fi, музыкальный канал, романтическое затемненное освещение, затемняющие занавески, зеркало во весь..."
<tagezi> =)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> бликующая плазма за всю стену это жесть
<NoxRus> а я смотрю вы повеселились над моим вопросом )
<RaFiNaT> hi
<RaFiNaT> :D
<RaFiNaT> tut lubyat nachinaushih ubuntovodov???
<andrex> нет потомучто они пишут транслитом
<andrex> !translit > RaFiNaT
<ubuntuhelp> RaFiNaT, please see my private message
<tagezi> амарок стал падать, странно
<SergeyIT> устал видимо
<tagezi> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-wOOUPi6xAbo/U1lHw4zYtuI/AAAAAAAAG58/cP5vmaMV6qc/w736-h509-no/techsupport.jpg
<Sergey_IT> тихо...
<Vurtatoo> тут только буквы
<tagezi> есть живые?
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/3heq0
<tagezi> офигеть как убого выглядит, да?
#ubuntu-ru 2014-04-25
<snql> tagezi: норм
<RaFiNaT> hi
<RaFiNaT> рш
<RaFiNaT> hi
<RaFiNaT> #ubuntuhelp
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<NoxRus> а я смотрю вы повеселились над моим вопросом )7
<NoxRus> что за
<NoxRus> вопрос такой, как вывести боковую панель с информацией о нагрузке цп, температуре? жестких дисках?
<UNIm95> NoxRus: Вернуться во времена гном2, поставить боковую панель, закинуть на нее апплет сенсоров
<NoOova> Всем привет
<NoOova> [koshka]: котэ?
<NoOova> Вопрос, откуда у меня в окружении есть переменная http_proxy?
<NoOova> её нет ни в /etc/profile, ни в /etc/environment, ни в ~/.bash_profile ни в ~/.bashrc
<NoOova> Может ли окружение как-то заполниться из dconf?
<NoxRus> вопрос такой, как мне в убунту сохранять рисунки в формате jpg, tiff и т.д.?
<NoOova> !gimp
<ubuntuhelp> GNU Image Manipulation Program или GIMP — мощный растровый графический редактор. См. http://www.gimp.org
<NoxRus> именно он не дает сохранять в таких форматах
<NoOova> Там есть кнопка экспорт
<NoOova> или Ctrl+Shift+e
<NoxRus> xcf формат
<NoOova> формат выбирается по рисширению например
<NoOova> В меню экспорта (Файл > Экспортировать как") нужно выбрать формат
<NoOova> снизу
<NoOova> скинь скриншот
<NoOova> !screenshot
<ubuntuhelp> Снимок экрана можно сделать клавишей PrintScreen или с помощью пункта File > Acquire в главном меню GIMP.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> NoOova: http://www.davidrevoy.com/article/146/save-export-in-gimp-2-8.html
<NoOova> JohnDoe_71Rus: мне то зачем? Я итак знаю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> странно, линк обрезается при переходе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> NoxRus: http://i.imgur.com/hAkPZjs.jpg
<artus> бу
<SergeyIT> утра
<tagezi> да, утра
<UNIm95> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<UNIm95> Thx
<avas> Всем Hi :-)
<avas> Скажите а есть ли в Ubuntu какое нибудь приложение, которое понимает синтаксис и разметку Apple Script?
<avas> Попросили проверить кое что, а ближайший мак вне зоны досягаемости.
<avas> Спасибо за любую подсказку!!
<tagezi> SergeyIT: тут?
<SergeyIT> ага
<tagezi> SergeyIT: http://itmag.es/3heq0
<tagezi> как выглядит, очень противно
<tagezi> я имею ввиду вид внешний, шрифты
<tagezi> восклицательный знак лишний )
<tagezi> о, да.. это вопрос был )))
<SergeyIT> на вкус и цвет... мне цвета не нравятся, но это индивидуально.
<tagezi> SergeyIT: а шрифты не режут глаз?
<SergeyIT> я не знаю, ко всяким привык... читаются
<tagezi> просто, сейчас помоему моноширинные уже никто не использует, а безних добиться равнения по левому краю в категориях диаграммы у меня чото не выходит
<tagezi> в LO
<tagezi> SergeyIT: спасибо
<SergeyIT> незачто... вот проект непонятный (
<tagezi> SergeyIT: это топому что без контекста..
<SergeyIT> записался? )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да, я всё пишу статейки в блог, как сделать то или это.. просто зная что люди придераються ко всему чему только можно, стараюсь что бы это ещё и симпатично было
<tagezi> а проект реальный из ресёч проплз моей жены... применение реальных опцианов при инвестировании в возобновляемую энергетику в РФ
<SergeyIT> а ты отвечай, а лучше ссылку дай - на вкус и цвет редактируйте сами
<SergeyIT> такие проекты - это пока только распил
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну вот жена делает научную работу что бы был не распил, а потянулись инвесторы
<dengureev> привет
<dengureev> чуваки
<tagezi> SergeyIT: по цветам и тексту будет внятное объяснение.. статья наверное страниц на 20 получиться.. она по настройке диаграммы Ганта
<SergeyIT> нереальный - это фантастика )
<SergeyIT> чтобы такие проекты пошли - надо базу создавать, а для этого нужны длинные деньги, так как отдачу можно ждать десятилетиями... а пока все хотят ухватить и убежат
<tagezi> SergeyIT: кстати, ты знаешь как переводится Fuzzy Pay-off...  чото я не нахожу это в русскоязычных учебниках вообще )
<SergeyIT> не знаю
<tagezi> SergeyIT: у нас в прошлом году законодательно поддерживают развитие возобновляемой энергетики.. только оно привязано к локализации производства в россии, а у нас технологии отстают лет на 15-20
<tagezi> с прошлого года
<tagezi> нужно что бы пришёл производитель турбин для ветрогенераторов, солнецных батарей.. тогда создание ветряков станет реальным, но в этом нужно убедить.. особенно с нашей политикой не понятной никому кроме нашего правительства
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: а скоро и интернет станет сугубо внутренним, на отечественной элементной базе
<SergeyIT> tagezi: некоторые технологии у нас просто отсутствуют, а отставание в среднем > 20 лет... и главное - развал образования, где кадры найти
<tagezi> SergeyIT: на самом деле кадры есть, и даже при нашем образовании появляются специалисты очень высокого класса, но ... им нужно давать возможноть работать, и развиваться дальше
<tagezi> SergeyIT: а у нас никому дела нет до них.. естественно люди бегут за бугор, там есть возможности приложить свои мозги к делу
<tagezi> кстати, у меня есть знакомые которые отучившись на Phd потом вернулись в Россию.. но тут отдельный случай
<tagezi> http://fontanka.fi/articles/14724/
<tagezi> а вы лето лето
<Sergey_IT> вечера раннего
<tagezi> http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2341680/linux-engineer-builds-raspberry-pi-piphone-for-usd158
<fx_> Привет
<fx_> Есть счастливые обладатели keenetic
<fx_> Lite2
<Sergey_IT> счастья хочется?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> счастливые обладают цисками
<Sergey_IT> у меня асус и не жалуюсь
<qxov> кто-нибудь в eclipse силен?
<UNIm95> qxov: забавай вопрос
<UNIm95> задавай*
#ubuntu-ru 2014-04-26
<baronos> Тадам
<Arangart> Привет всем. Пытаюсь установить firefox на debian 7 по инструкции: http://habrahabr.ru/sandbox/63921/  При использовании tar появляются ошибки: tar (child): bzip2: Функция exec завершилась с ошибкой: Нет такого файла или каталога
<Arangart> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<Arangart> Вот все ошибки
<Arangart> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7336603/
<Arangart> Ребят, подсказывайте. вконец измучался. Есть debian7 с KDE. Скачал архив с firefox. Действовал по инструкции: https://support.mozilla.org/ru/kb/ustanovka-firefox-na-linux. Распаковал. И все! внутри лежат файлы firefox, run-firefox.sh. Но они никак не реагируют ни на клики мышкой ни на консоль. помогите
<neo-classic> попробуй chmod +x run-firefox.sh
<neo-classic> и потом запусти ./run-firefox.sh
<neo-classic> из консоли
<Arangart> ./run-firefox.sh
<Arangart> run-mozilla.sh: Cannot execute
<Arangart> Я понимаю что я в чем то дурак. но не могу понять в чем именно. Это раздражает
<Arangart> когда я в папке firefox в консоли ввожу firefox (а такой фаил есть,) он говорит что "команда не найдена"
<neo-classic> а что говорит chmod +x run-firefox.sh ??
<Arangart> ничего
<Arangart> типа выполняет
<Arangart> http://habrahabr.ru/sandbox/63921/ вот вроде инструкция подробная
<Arangart> только результаттотже
<Arangart> "нет такого файла или каталога"
<Arangart> Систему ставил с нет инсталла. Из галочек ставил только "дополнительные системные утилиты". Потом сверху поставил kde-full и все
<Arangart> мб программы не хватает, которая делает ./firefox?
<tagezi> утра всем )
<Sergey_IT> раннего
<snql> в убунте ведь /tmp использует tmpfs?
<snql> или пишет на диск
#ubuntu-ru 2014-04-27
<Slonjk> привет
<Slonjk> где можно найти официальный логотип, тему и заставку на рабочий стол для ubuntu 14.04 trusty tahr ?
<Slonjk> саламандру ведь отрисоывали, значит и для этого дистрибутива рисовали логотип
<chinya> привет всем
<chinya> кто подскажет как установить компиз?
<Slonjk> нет обоев с Таром, да? :(
<aleksei`> всем добрый день
<gry> добрый
<UNIm95> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<fx_> Пиривет
<fx_> дай
<fx_> како негуусtо на канале
<fx_> у всех все рабоае
<Vurtatoo> Кто юзал mariaDB?
<tagezi> !ask >Vurtatoo
<ubuntuhelp> Vurtatoo, please see my private message
<andrex> бугагашеньки
<Slonjk> да что ж такое то!
<baltazor> Vurtatoo: я ее использую
<andrex> да ну?
<snql> из каких соображений нельзя установить left alt для compose в настройках KDE?
<snql> только right alt
<snql> я же как в винде хочу :(
<baltazor> andrex: да использую, а в чем проблема?
<andrex> ыыы
<andrex> я ваще не вкурсе кого вы таа используете, ядерный синтез или нож для рыбы)
<Vurtatoo> tagezi: всё понятно. baltazor: как вообще впечатления? Я её сегодня установил на свой сервер для собственных новых проектов и пока не заметил никаких косяков по вравнению с mysql
<snql> какие проблемы решает mariadb, что в ней есть необходимость?
<andrex> [Raiden],  бу
<[Raiden]> ку
<baltazor> Vurtatoo: все отлично, косяков никаких не заметил, работает чуть шустрей чем mysql
<snql> а, gpl ответвление для параноиков
<Vurtatoo> snql: я так посчитал, что этот продукт будет дальше развиваться, а mysql остановится
<[Raiden]> snql: идеологические скорее всего
<[Raiden]> проблемы
<baltazor> snql: там полностью переделан InnoDB
<Vurtatoo> как и произошло с openOfficceOrg
<baltazor> взят у перконы
<baltazor> + есть galera - кластер mysql , именно нормальный кластер
<snql> у open насколько помню были какие то юридические проблемы
<baltazor> с прозрачным добавлением новых нод
<baltazor> + в 10 версии уже появилась поддержка нового типа engine, сейчас есть connect и cassandra
<baltazor> правда кассандра пока сделана слегка криво
<baltazor> snql: mariadb разрабатывает создатель mysql
<baltazor> т.е. он развивается гораздо шустрее чем mysql
<Vurtatoo> baltazor: вот я поэтому решил перекатиться
<fx_> у кого keenetic lite2 ?
<baltazor> кстати
<fx_> есть такие счастливчики?
<baltazor> мин.
<baltazor> http://habrahabr.ru/company/jelastic/blog/166845/
<baltazor> интересная статья от Монти
<baltazor> на тему sql, nosql
<Slonjk>  где можно найти официальный логотип, тему и заставку на рабочий стол для ubuntu 14.04 trusty tahr ?
<Slonjk>  саламандру ведь отрисоывали, значит и для этого дистрибутива рисовали логотип
<fx_> Pairwise Key Handshaking timeout. че значит
<andrex> при квитировании ключа какогото время вышло))
<andrex> или чето типа того))
<fx_> <andrex> к роутеру подключаю устройство
<fx_> по вайфай
<fx_> другое отсоединяется\
<fx_> вот под таким предлогом
<fx_> печаль беда
<fx_> и нету никого
<andrex> это к роутеро мастерам а не к нам
<andrex> мы никакого отношения к твоему роутеру не имеем
<andrex> !google > fx_
<ubuntuhelp> fx_, please see my private message
<fx_> гугл молчит
<tagezi> гуглу вопрос нужно задать.. он сам не умеет.. говорят они телепатов из-за кризиса поувольняли )
<snql> говорят что если гуглу задавать вопрос то так ничего и не найдешь
<[Raiden]> не все говоруны отличаются умом и сообразительностью.
<Yurij> тут есть кто живой?
<Yurij> что вообще никого нет?
<[Raiden]> да уж
<snql> всех раздражают люди, которые пишут привет и зачем то ждут ответного приветствия, чтобы задать вопрос, а то еще потом и спросят можно ли его задать? ><
<fx_> я всегда жду ответа ^-^
<He3HauKa> :)
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39652
<Denver79> Firefox почемуто Россия 24  плеер не играет (( http://www.vesti.ru/videos?vid=onair
<Denver79> почему?
<only_you> нашел что смотреть
<tagezi> Denver79: ну это явно не сюда
<Denver79>  tagezi: а куда? хром же играет его..
<tagezi> кто же знает как они плеер сделали.. может они в знак протеста забанили фф
<Denver79> а кто сидит на 14,04?
<tagezi> Denver79: плеер в убунту хуже стал, а хром использует личную разработку
<tagezi> и то глючит местами
<Denver79> only_you: майдауновец
<Denver79> ?
<only_you> Denver79: рашист?
<tagezi> заканчивайте
<Denver79> киевлянин )
<tagezi> хочеться поругаться топайте в приват
<Denver79> ок
<only_you> го в приват, уже создали
<Sergey_IT> Denver79, играет нормально
<Denver79>  Sergey_IT: крутиться круг загрузки и чёрный квадрат )
<tagezi> ну, играет же )
<Sergey_IT> Denver79, прочитай, что я написал
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: он сейчас себе можзг сломает перечитывая )
<Denver79> да нифига вы просто в этой системе тоже не шарите глубже )))
<tagezi> да
<tagezi> мы просто так иногда выбрасываем рандомно фразы из записной книжки
<tagezi> Пифон пиарят, блин )
<tagezi> все так гордяться им, просто атас ))
<[Raiden]> Denver79: http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0427/h_1398631169_6912312_7ed249bfde.png - у меня показывает
<[Raiden]> там флэш плейер используется. МОжет просто фф использует гстример для декодинга части видео и что-то не установлено.
<[Raiden]> но это просто предположение.
<tagezi> Разработчики проекта LXDE сообщили о подготовке первого альфа-выпуска проекта LXDE-Qt (LXQt)
<tagezi> а какой движок кстати у них используеться для qml?
<Sergey_IT> может они на С++ пишут )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: может, хотя ввиду с тенденциями, думаю на JS
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: хотя вроде сейчас стремятся вывести двежки для питона и JS на уровень производительности с++
<tagezi> и*
<[Raiden]> новые процессоры нам помогут
<[Raiden]> но вообще разор и лхде планировались как легкие и простые.  Думаю хотя бы часть будет на си++
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> хорошо бы, хочется, чтобы шустро работало
<tagezi> увилим.. бетта выйдет, можно будет поглядеть
<tagezi> увидим
<tagezi> http://blog.lxde.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/pcmanfm-screenshot.png
<tagezi> папки уже из кде =)
<only_you> а мамки откуда будут?
<Sergey_IT> а дети кто?
<tagezi> чото я не нахожу версию qt которую они юзают
<tagezi> как бы в релизу им не пришлось всё переписывать по новой =)
<[Raiden]> иконки от кде вполне свободны, почему бы и нет.
<[Raiden]> я нахожу оксиген достаточно удачной темой. Хотя бывает и меняю, для разнообразия.
<[Raiden]> Смотрите какие иконки папок. Название правда не помню уже http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0427/h_1398632980_5787261_02c2d0a215.png
<tagezi> футуристические =)
<tagezi> [Raiden]: и, иконки конечно можно поставить любые, но иконки от кде в оф блоге - это заявка что они такие же теперь удобные как и кде
<tagezi> но удобным кде делает не qt, qt только позволяет удобно работать с гуем.. гтк менее удобен в этом отношении, а функционал зависит только от разработчика
<[Raiden]> Это понятно
<[Raiden]> никто не мешает писать и на гтк неплохие программы , я бы мог вспомнить несколько, которые имеют достаточный функционал для моих задач. Или скажем так, таких, которых не сильно коснулся gnome hig
<only_you> как ни странно - гимп
<tagezi> libreOffice =)
<[Raiden]> угу, хороший пример. Единственнео чего бы я туда хотел добавить, так это запись происходящего для повтора или типа того. Там есть автоматизация только через скриптинг.
<Sergey_IT> потихоньку все на куте перепишут
<[Raiden]> фиг знает. Было бы наверное неплохо, но возможно ты недооцениваешь инертность и идеологическую упёртость )
<[Raiden]> гном и гтк как бы част ьпроекта гну. + ред хет поддерживает.
<[Raiden]> это потихоньку может растянуться лет на 10-20 , если вообще реально
<[Raiden]> а там уже и ос такие будут не нужны
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну в LO действия пишутся нажатием одной кнопки
<[Raiden]> ну, я про гимп. Офисы я не использую почти.
<tagezi> а, в гимп.. ну, есть же phatch
<tagezi> большинство однообразных вещей можно в нём сделать
<tagezi> и там есть запись действий
<tagezi> разрабы ЛО очень сильно просматривают на убунту, если юнити переведут на кути, ло тоже может переедет.. хотя с другой стороны, у них не хватает сил даже всё переписать с джавы на питон
<[Raiden]> Я не слежу за разработчиками, может и так. Хотя сомнительно что бы только из-за каноникал или только из-за юнити, стали бы писать ЛО на qt. Я бы ещё заметил что такой вещи как Юнити вообще нигде кроме убунты не существует. Было бы странно на неё ор
<[Raiden]> иентироваться.
<[Raiden]> Хотя какая-то поддержка может и есть или будет )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, большинство разрабов ЛО сидять на убунту
<[Raiden]> мб
<tagezi> не мб, а точно ))
<tagezi> из-за этого у них постоянно косяки в винде идут,а эфейс под гном ваще не глючит
<[Raiden]> Ну я буду только рад. Лучше будет выглядеть в кде , может быть )
<tagezi> уже какую версию в кде работать не возможноно, пока не поставишь гном пакет
<tagezi> не будет.. они торчат от юнити
<tagezi> юнити фиг знает когда на кути передет, космонавт ролинг обещал год назад, а воз по ныне там
<snql> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1308572 баг мм
#ubuntu-ru 2015-04-20
<andrex> развели срачик тут >_<
<abdvac> что, что где кого ?
<abdvac> В общем скачал я Vine и через него запустил прогу, все работает
<Serg_49_rus> всем добого времени суток
<tagezi> да, утра
<|rapidsp|> уважаемые, как получить инфу о свопе? команда mount |grep swap ниче не дает
<Guest28031> кто может подсказать по ffmpeg?
<Guest28031>  ffmpeg делает скрин в видео через seek. Так вот, на локалке он не качает все видео, а качает только кусок, где скрин надо сделать. На сервере же начинает качать все видео. Я не пому почему так отрабатывает.
<Guest28031> [21:00:47]<deb> команда таже самая
<NoOova> всем привет
<NoOova> подскажите, что за непонятка
<NoOova> пользователь www-data
<NoOova> у него homedir - /var/www
<NoOova> делаю sudo -u www-data bash
<NoOova> но хомдир остается предыдущего пользователя
<Guest28031> NoOova, через chown попробуй
<NoOova> Кого попробовать?
<Guest28031> NoOova, изменить пользователя на папку
<NoOova> Так причем тут владелец директории
<NoOova> у меня окружение остается от старого пользователя
<NoOova> Кстати все работает если заходить с sudo su www-data -s /bin/bash
<aleksei`> вечера
<NoOova> доброго
#ubuntu-ru 2015-04-21
<dimarrik> Да ну что за геморой!!! Что еще нужно для того чтобы задать вопрос?
<dimarrik> Как же вы заебали со своими регистрациями бля в гугле найти легче чем с вашим irc
<andrex> у чувака бомануло)
<aleksei`> !test
<aleksei`> !ping
<red_shuhardt> Привет всем!
<red_shuhardt> В настройках отключил "отключение монитора при бездействии", но он всё равно отключается (( Куда копать?
<red_shuhardt> Есть например команда:
<red_shuhardt> xset -dpms && xset s off &
<red_shuhardt> Чтобы не вводить её каждый раз после перезагрузки, создал в корневой папке пользователя файл .xsessionrc и прописал в нём.
<red_shuhardt> Но так не работает. Почему?
<red_shuhardt> Как вообще корректно настроить питание монитора и скринсейвер, так что бы работало?
<UNIm95> red_shuhardt:  Какая среда?
<red_shuhardt> UNIm95: lxde/lubuntu
<UNIm95> Посмотри в настройках энергопотребления
<UNIm95> там может быть время отключения монитора
<red_shuhardt> UNIm95: да, там же и правлю настройки. Но они работают только до перезагрузки.
<red_shuhardt> UNIm95:  особенно здорово было бы узнать какой файл текстом бы прописать - что бы уж наврерняка.
<UNIm95> а /home со старой инсталяции?
<red_shuhardt> UNIm95: нет, нулёвая
<red_shuhardt> UNIm95: может, Xscreensaver поставить, и из него отключить "отключение монитора"? Он вроде как должен на себя перехватывать функции управления питанием?
<UNIm95> нет.
<UNIm95> погугли на англоязыной ask
<UNIm95> англоязычной*
<UNIm95> вроде после инсталла у тебя не поменялись права на конфиг файл
<UNIm95> вот и не сохраняет
<UNIm95> попробуй менеджер настроек lxde из терминала запустить.
<UNIm95> red_shuhardt:  и смотри что за выхлоп в консоль при изменении настроек и закрытии менеджера получишь
<UNIm95> red_shuhardt:  Все понял?
<red_shuhardt> UNIm95: вроде да. Спасибо. Буду пробовать.
<red_shuhardt> UNIm95: А не подскажешь, как команды правильно записать, что бы при запуске системы исполнялись?
<red_shuhardt> На данный момент прописано вот так:
<red_shuhardt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10862847/
<red_shuhardt> но не срабатывает. Почему и как надо?
<UNIm95> red_shuhardt:  не то ковыряешь
<UNIm95> Сначала запусти приложение для конфигурирования настроек lxde из терминала
<UNIm95> поменяй настройки
<UNIm95> примени и сохрани их
<UNIm95> закрой манагер настроек
<UNIm95> посмотри в выхлоп терминала.
<red_shuhardt> Сдалал так:
<red_shuhardt> sudo xfce4-power-manager-settings
<red_shuhardt> поменял настройки.
<red_shuhardt> закрыл. (кнопки "применить" там нет - есть просто закрыть)
<red_shuhardt> Но в терминале ничего не звучало.
<UNIm95> red_shuhardt:  так у тебя xubuntu? или Что?
<red_shuhardt> UNIm95: Ха! В том то и дело, что Лубунту 14.10. А почему стандортной утилитой является xfce4-manager я тебе сказать не могу ))
<UNIm95> red_shuhardt: Стоп. А нахрена ты через sudo запустил? это же от рута. А руту плевать на настройки доступа
<red_shuhardt> что то я думал, что sudo - даёт привилегии рута на одну сессию в исполняемом терминале. Ошибаюсь? Утилиту Root устанавливать отдельно надо и запускать как sudo?
<red_shuhardt> *пользоваться, точнее, как sudo?
<Areks_> Здравствуйте господа, не подскажите можно ли имея такую картину http://gyazo.com/f259d73d0f421381607263932838b5ba  перенести swap на sdb,   /home на sdc, все остальное отдать /
<Nimms> Можно.
<Areks_> а можете намекнуть как?
<Areks_> чтоб я хоть погуглить в правильном направлении
<Nimms> Много строк выйдет, лучше в приват.
<UNIm95> red_shuhardt:  да елки палки. Ты запускаешь из менюшки конфигуратор с правами юзера. После инсталла у тебя на какой-то каталог/файл не те права установили. Запуская от рута конфигуратору пофиг на права.
<UNIm95> и он работает не в /home/твой юзер а в /root
<red_shuhardt> UNIm95: погодь, грубо говоря, как я это себе понимаю, - root - права администратора, дающие возможность редактировать системные файлы. Пользователь, исполняющий команды с помощью sudo = "суперпользователю", работающему от root. Или я не так понимаю?
<red_shuhardt> "После инсталла у тебя на какой-то каталог/файл не те права установили" - т.е. ошибка при установке системы что ли?
<UNIm95> у тебя не сохраняет настройки=> не можешь записать в файл настроек. НО если ты все это делал от рута/через sudo ты менял все эти настройки ДЛЯ РУТА а не юзера которым ты пользуешься
<red_shuhardt> А! т.е. надо запускать конфигуратор без sudo! Правильно понял?
<red_shuhardt> UNIm95: Сделал. Результат тот же самый. В терминале всё так же пусто.
<UNIm95> red_shuhardt: Пройдем по вкладкам и настройкам
<UNIm95> Хранитель экрана выключен?
<UNIm95> red_shuhardt: ?
<red_shuhardt> UNIm95: в менеджере питания нет настройки хранителя экрана.
<red_shuhardt> Вкладка "система".
<red_shuhardt> Перейти в ждущий режим = никогда.
<red_shuhardt> Вкладка "дисплей".
<red_shuhardt> Погасить экран =никогда.
<red_shuhardt> ждущий режим = никогда.
<red_shuhardt> выключить = никогда.
<red_shuhardt> галка "управлять питанием монитора" - стоит.
<UNIm95> red_shuhardt: настройки xfce4 - набор личное- хранитель экарана
<red_shuhardt> команду знаешь?
<red_shuhardt> Для запуска?
<red_shuhardt> я просто под i3wm работаю. Интерфейса нет.
<UNIm95> так ты под какой нафиг солянкой сидишь?
<UNIm95> то у тебя lxde с xfce
<UNIm95> то i3wm
<UNIm95> ты блин определись или перестань троллить.
<red_shuhardt> UNIm95:  установил lubuntu. поставил i3wm. Все.
<red_shuhardt> На второй машине - просто lubuntu. ghj,ktvs nt ;t/
<red_shuhardt> *проблемы те же.
<red_shuhardt> у меня две машины в пределах дотягиваемости рук, проверяю сразу на обоих.
<Nimms> В чём проблема хоть?
<UNIm95> lubuntu+i3wm ковыряй сам. Я не знаю как i3wm работает. На компе с чистой lubuntu открывай меню-настройки. Группа личные. Хранитель экрана
<red_shuhardt> Nimms: экран отключается. "Менеджер управления питанием" не хочет помогать.
<Sergey_IT> когда отключается?
<Nimms> Как вариант: xset -dpms; xset s off
<Nimms> Если это поможет, то менеджер питания вообще не пашет, всё делают Иксы сами.
<Nimms> И тогда прописать в конфиг просто.
<red_shuhardt> Nimms: вот я как раз этой командой и пользуюсь. А как её в автозапуск поставить?
<UNIm95> Nimms: есть еще хранитель экрана. Он управляется отдельно
<Nimms> Не факт, что в скринсейвере дело.
<red_shuhardt> Sergey_IT: отключается по прошествии времени~5-10 мин.
<Sergey_IT> так убить скринсейвер и посмотреть
<UNIm95> red_shuhardt: если хочешь эту команду мучать иди в xfce4-settings-manager -> Сеансы и запуск->Автозапуск приложений->добавить
<Sergey_IT> в логах глянуть
<UNIm95> red_shuhardt:  кинь скриншот окна настроек системы
<UNIm95> без выбора подкатегорий
<Nimms> red_shuhardt, i3 в своей сессии запущен или просто заменяет менеджер окон в LXDE?
<red_shuhardt> Nimms: в своей сессии. Если я правильно это понимаю, - при запуске авторизируюсь - в i3
<Nimms> Ага. Только вся это возня бессмысленна, это родное энергосбережение Иксов. И автозапуск надо прописывать в конфигах i3. Либо менять конфиги Иксов в /etc/xorg.conf.d, но это сложнее.
<Nimms> Тогда вся эта*
<red_shuhardt> UNIm95: не могу найти, как ты говорил "меню-настройки. Группа личные. Хранитель экрана". Есть главное меню - а-ля пуск оконный. В нём есть категории, в том числе системные. Проблема - не могу скриншот сделать - shutter на горячию клавишу вешаться не хочет,  а без Ñ
<Nimms> Самый простой вариант - прописать в ~/.config/i3/config:
<Nimms> exec --no-startup-id xset -dpms
<Nimms> exec --no-startup-id xset s off
<UNIm95> red_shuhardt: и тебя туда же
<red_shuhardt> UNIm95: A?
<UNIm95> red_shuhardt: я только крякозябры увидел
<red_shuhardt> UNIm95: не могу найти, как ты говорил "меню-настройки. Группа личные. Хранитель экрана". Есть главное меню - а-ля пуск оконный. В нём есть категории, в том числе системные.
<red_shuhardt> UNIm95: а теперь?
<UNIm95> Теперь видно
<UNIm95> Покажи скриншот с этим окном настроек
<red_shuhardt> UNIm95: это что, ограничение на количество символов в сообщении что ли?
<red_shuhardt> Проблема - не могу скриншот сделать - shutter на горячию клавишу вешаться не хочет,  а без этого меню не сфоткать.
<UNIm95> red_shuhardt:  клавишу принтскрин нажми
<red_shuhardt> UNIm95: http://i59.fastpic.ru/big/2015/0422/7a/1f53dfa2c4889da9e4e90af841d5477a.png
<UNIm95> red_shuhardt: покажи подменюшки стандартные и системные
<red_shuhardt> UNIm95: http://i58.fastpic.ru/big/2015/0422/cf/be1771730026f00d5e6ee228dfef27cf.png
<red_shuhardt> http://i58.fastpic.ru/big/2015/0422/d7/d8d0825ad38ef615ebb8cd6ca42fe3d7.png
<UNIm95> red_shuhardt:  ты 2 раза одно и тоже сфоткал
<UNIm95> или загрузил
<red_shuhardt> http://i58.fastpic.ru/big/2015/0422/5a/287725bb0f6198b80b5fd5d5ef7c2d5a.png
<red_shuhardt> UNIm95:
<UNIm95> red_shuhardt:  параметры-настройка Light locker
<UNIm95> red_shuhardt:  http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/desktop/6949352
<UNIm95> red_shuhardt: стопп
<UNIm95> у тебя есть возможность выполнить команду lxdecc?
<UNIm95> естественно без ? знака
<red_shuhardt> команда не найдена
<red_shuhardt> UNIm95:
<UNIm95> доставь эту прогу. если она есть
<red_shuhardt> Не удалось найти пакет lxdecc
<UNIm95> тогда  http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/desktop/6949352
#ubuntu-ru 2015-04-22
<phase2faith> zdarova rebjat
<phase2faith> ja zaregitsja ne mogu
<phase2faith> na ubuntu.ru
<phase2faith> voprosi sprashivaet pro arbuz i chasy
<phase2faith> vvozhu pishet ne vernie paroli , kto pomoch mozhet?
<phase2faith> vse spravilsja :)
<phase2faith> тут гуру есть*
<phase2faith> ?
<phase2faith> кто в дэдиках разбираеться?
<phase2faith> ребят ну не тупим(
<phase2faith> sa
<phase2faith> !nick
<phase2faith> zdarova.
<phase2faith> здарова ребят
 * |Bot| says morning
<MuxaCb_NL> :)Всем привет!..
<MuxaCb_NL> msg ubuntuhelp !MuxaCb_NL
<serega527> тест
<serega527> тест
<serega527> Привет. Кто тут сейчас?
<serega527> тетс
<serega527> тест
<|Bot|> всем мертвы
<serega527> тест
<serega527> только бот?
<|Bot|> only
<TomFarr> serega527, я тут тоже
<serega527> Очень хорошо. Я начал знакомство с никсами и мне понравилась их стабильность работы. Теперь я хочу собрать себе роутер, на базе интел атом и убунту сервер. Сейчас пользуюсь "железным роутером" на openwrt. Я прекрасно понимаю, что, собирая роутер на убунт
<serega527> у сервер, мне придётся самому заботиться о его конфигурации и безопасности. Где можно начитаться примеров? Не хотелось бы выставлять компьютер голой пятой точкой в инет, тем более с белым IP.
<SergeyIT> а зачем такие сложности?
<serega527> То есть, Вы за железный роутер?
<SergeyIT> да
<serega527> я, так-то, тоже за такое решение. Но есть желание изучить эту кухню. На нетбуке давно стоит Кубунту.
<SergeyIT> а цель?
<serega527> зачем мне нужны знания? вы про это?
<TomFarr> цель с которой ты спрашиваешь
<TomFarr> просто поковырять? Или: Пытаюсь настроить.
<serega527> теперь понял. хочу настроить.
<TomFarr> доков в нете полно. Ставь сервер. Оттуда и плясать будем
<TomFarr> или ты с него пишешь? serega527 ?
<serega527> Тогда, я пошёл скачивать на торренте дистрибутив. пишу с нетбука на Кубунту.
<TomFarr> serega527, http://habrahabr.ru/post/138887/ вот почитай
<serega527> благодарю
<TomFarr> только не понятно на что он роутить будет
<SergeyIT> на другой роутер
<TomFarr> но зачем??
<serega527> хочу заменить им железный роутер
<TomFarr> serega527, а чем тебя железный не устраивает?
<serega527> всем. но он ложиться под торрентами, сервером openvpn
<serega527> ложится
<TomFarr> serega527, ну я тебе доку дал, там все написано
<serega527> да.можно задавать тут вопросы, по мере их появления? вы сами такое собирали?
<serega527> tomfarr, вы не ушли?
<TomFarr> serega527, у меня знаний ноль. Можно на ты
<TomFarr> нет, не ушел
<serega527> будем вместе их добывать
<TomFarr> договорились
<TomFarr> вот что нужно dhcpd3 + iptables/nat
 * |Bot| подумал о0(интересные разговорчики)
<SergeyIT> "бот подумал" - это из какого анекдота?
<TomFarr> SergeyIT, Последний секрет!
<Areks> Ãîñïîäà, ïîäñêàæèòå. ìîæíî ëè çàðåñàéçèòü êîðíåâîé ðàçäåë / áåç ïåðåóñòàíîâêè ñèñòåìó èëè âñÿêèõ liveCD
<Nimms> Расширить примонтированный раздел без перезагрузки не получится.
<TomFarr> Areks, use the utf-8
<SergeyIT> Areks, можно какую то директорию из / перенести на другой раздел
<Areks> SergeyIT: я расширин / переносить это не то что надо
<Arseny> Hi there
#ubuntu-ru 2015-04-23
<shauramaxim> помогите плз http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=260419.0
<MuxaCb_NL> ;-)
<rapidsp> а че теперь в gmail smtp работает только с их приложения?
<rapidsp> ни с громоптицы ни с гаджетов почта не уходит, только с родного gmail отправляется
<SergeyIT> ты попал
<rapidsp> санкции?
<Areks_> Приветсвую, господа, хочу закрыть все входящие соединения кроме ssh при этом все исходящие разрешить вот решил прописать такие правила для iptables http://pastebin.com/e94n7Yhk  как считаете все ок?
#ubuntu-ru 2015-04-24
* andrex changed the topic of #ubuntu-ru to: Ubuntu Russian - Official IRC channel | Прочтите правила: http://goo.gl/ef85w | Скачать: http://goo.gl/EVdTg | Текущая версия: 15.04 | Бот-помощник: !help | FAQ: http://goo.gl/xFjsu | Перед тем, как задать вопрос - прочтите http://goo.gl/MQjd9
<|rapidsp|> как у пакета deb узнать зависимости?
<andrex> apt-rdepends
<|rapidsp|> да, нашел уже :)
<TomFarr> кря?
<TomFarr> кто подскажет, как юнити заставить по второму клику на эконке сворачивать окно?
<andrex> фз чет ковырять нада есть ппа
<andrex> ppa:zxcq14/minimize-unity-7
<TomFarr> andrex, а что с этим ппа делать?
<andrex> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/ppa
<hipols> hi all
<Denver79> тааак.. обновился до 15.04. Стартует загрузчик, клавиатура юсб работает, дальше окно ввода пароля от диска - юсб клавиатура не реагирует. Если в загрузчике выбрать ядро 3.16 -  работает. Что не так с 3.19?
<Denver79> родная клава ноутбука утоплена в алкоголе )
<andrex> фз у мну норм
<andrex> правда я уже не юзаю дефолтное ведро
<Denver79> я один такой уникум? )
<andrex> походу)
<andrex> Linux andrex-HP-ProBook-4540s 4.0.0-040000-lowlatency #201504121935 SMP PREEMPT Sun Apr 12 23:45:04 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Denver79> я тоже на hp
<UNIm95> Denver79:  переткни клаву
<Denver79> да без разницы в какой порт юсб включать приёмник беспроводной клавы - в груб работает, а ввод пароля lvm уже нет. выбираю в грубе ядро 3.16 - работает
<Denver79> 3.19 нет
<Denver79> сижу курю с гугл переводчиком ) http://askubuntu.com/questions/613139/ubuntu-15-04-usb-devices-powered-off-at-encrypted-root-password-prompt
<Denver79> Вообщем выше ссылка помогла. Человек пишет что ядро 3.19, используемое в  15.04, больше не поддерживает мою бепроводную клавиатуру Logitech K350.
<Denver79> Советует:
<Denver79> В /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<Denver79> добавить строчку hid-logitech-hidpp и сохранить.
<Denver79> Потом в терминале sudo update-initramfs -u и рестарт компьютера.
<Denver79> Заработало 
<Denver79> Эти монипуляции не нарушат чего нибудь в безопасности?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не нарушат. Ты добавил драйвер для своей клавы в загрузку
#ubuntu-ru 2015-04-25
<Generall> всем привет
<Generall> а я надеялся что ирс еще ктот пользуется(
<tomfarr> Я тут
<tagezi> пользуются, просто не сидят тут постоянно
<Philipp2007> Всем доброго вечера. Для домашнего сервера с гуи, как файловая помойка, рекордер для ip-камеры, сетевого принтера, dlna,  и домашнего облака на seafile и остального по мелочи,  что лучше ставить? Debian 8 testing,  или Ubuntu lxde lts? Debian stable не катит так как принтер не запÑ
<Philipp2007> Эх а какой раньше чат был активный. А сейчас похоже Irc как icq умер .
<Philipp2007> Повторюсь, может зашел кто нибудь знающий. Всем доброго вечера. Для домашнего сервера с гуи, как файловая помойка, рекордер для ip-камеры, сетевого принтера, dlna,  и домашнего облака на seafile и остального по мелочи,  что лучше ставить? Debian 8 testing,  или Ubuntu lx
<Generall> наверное Фил проще на форуме запостить а то так долго тут буш ждать)))
<Sergey_IT1> тест
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Sergey_IT1: failed
<Sergey_IT1> было разок, поэтому ник*1
#ubuntu-ru 2015-04-26
<andrex> эх
<andrex> bsd надаставить...
<aleksei`> добрый день
<Sergey_IT> надазначитнада
<andrex> @voice
<andrex> @list
<lector> andrex: Admin, Alias, AutoMode, Bantracker, Channel, Config, Encyclopedia, Google, Misc, NickAuth, Owner, PackageInfo, Plugin, Quote, Relay, Reply, Seen, Services, Status, Topic, User, and Utilities
<andrex> @devoice
<andrex> осталось базу из html в sqlite забабахать
<rosner> Здорова всем
<Sergey_IT> и тебе
<rosner> рад всех видеть
<rosner> Сегодня установил линукс минт
<rosner> сказка
<Sergey_IT> все сказки с страшилками
<rosner> пока страшилок не нашел
<Sergey_IT> чем дальше тем страшнее
<rosner> все устроило и даже в восторге от этой системы
<rosner> благодарен создателям
<rosner> большое им спасибо
<rosner> особенно тем людям ктороые работали с переводом
<Sergey_IT> это хорошо, конечно, но я  русским не пользуюсь
<rosner> каждому свое
<Sergey_IT> привычка
<rosner> английский язык это язык больных людей, в 18 веке в европе чума была и цинга
<rosner> и это сказалось на их языках
<rosner> прозношения
<rosner> Россию болезнь обошла стороной тогда
<rosner> ксажелению нашь язык тоже извратили путем реформ наччиная с Кирила и Мефодия и до комунистов постоянно убирали буквы
<rosner> в итоге Русский язык потяр образность
<rosner> * потерял
<rosner> но я не хочу о грустном
<Sergey_IT> языки меняются непрерывно
<Sergey_IT> знание 2-3 языков должно быть нормой
<rosner> меняется, в худшую сторону
<rosner> все урезается и сокращается
<rosner> раньше  небыло алфавита, была буквица  от чего и букварь
<Sergey_IT> ворчишь, как старик
<rosner> возможно
<rosner> но ничего не меняет
<rosner> сути
<Sergey_IT> азбука
<rosner> да
<rosner> вот ведь
<rosner> ошибочка
<rosner> в алфавите А в буквице Азмъ и это имеет значение как начало, исток, я, от, Божественное, а в алфовите просто А
<rosner> и так все буквы в буквице имеют смысл
<rosner> что приводит к образованию
<rosner> а сейчас нет
<rosner> сейчас алфавит
<rosner> просто А
<Sergey_IT> а я на учебниках видел название -азбука
<Sergey_IT> а у тебя в голове алфавит )
<rosner> ты там в нем что уччил ?
<rosner> алфават
<rosner> а не буквицу
<Sergey_IT> азбуку учил
<rosner> в ней алфавит имеется если что
<rosner> букварь ты не помнишь
<Sergey_IT> А́збука (от аз и буки) — то же, что алфавит, чаще всего используется для обозначения кириллического алфавита
<Sergey_IT> и букварь помню (учился по нему)
<rosner> вот
<Sergey_IT> что, вот?
<rosner> учился ты
<rosner> по нему
<Sergey_IT> все течет, все изменяется
<rosner> неспорит никто
<rosner> я про то что касаемо языка то это в худшую сторону
<rosner> урезание приводит его к потере глубинного смысла
<Sergey_IT> для кого в худшую? Кто это определяет?
<rosner> для меня
<rosner> не переживай я тебе ничего не навязывал высказал свою точку зрения не более того
<rosner> у тебя есть своя точка
<rosner> и тебе с ней жить
<Sergey_IT> я и не переживаю )
<rosner> зачем спросил тогда
<rosner> для кого в худшую
<Sergey_IT> вот использование мата везде - это плохо
<rosner> да
<rosner> такие слова несут всебе отрицательную энергию кторая наносит вред и тому кто сказал  это
<Sergey_IT> а спросил про "худшую" - это в историческом плане неизвестно
<Sergey_IT> Ломоносова почитай и Пушкина - разные языки
<rosner> кто когда жил ?
<rosner> время
<rosner> разное
<Sergey_IT> не очень < 100 лет. А от нас до Пушкина - 200, а язык меньше изменился
<rosner> комунисты одни только сколько выкинули букв посмотри
<rosner> Петр 1
<rosner> выкинул
<rosner> пошукай в инете тему эту сам увидешь историю реформы
<Sergey_IT> буквы - это еще не язык
<rosner> Сергей, я тут первый день ты бы не помог разобраться
<rosner> ну здрасте
<rosner> буква это основа основ
<Sergey_IT> "сначала было слово"
<rosner> Азъ
<rosner> это
<rosner> Было
<rosner> Глаголъ
<rosner> хотя нет
<rosner> не глаголъ
<rosner> село
<rosner> вроде
<Sergey_IT> я вот читал книги 17в. И понимал, а там гласных нет
<rosner> надо смотреть
<rosner> там их намного больше даже
<Sergey_IT> где?
<rosner> Сегдей тема долгая да и сам бы все посмотрел сейчас инфы много ты бы помог мне разобраться
<rosner> с прогой этой
<rosner> где в настройках сделать оповещения сообщений ?
<rosner> а то я не слышу когда приходят сообщения а я не могу постоянно смотреть в чат
<rosner> я занят сейчас немного
<rosner> не вкурсе как настроить ?
<rosner> все, все разобрался
<rosner> отбой тогда
<Sergey_IT> у меня звук отключен
<rosner> я включил
<rosner> все нормально
<rosner> Привет всем
<rosner> не пойму как сохранять настройки видео карты
<rosner> ниже написано сохранить я нажимаю открываеться окно и выбор куда сохранить я сохранял но после перезагрузки системы все слетает
#ubuntu-ru 2016-04-25
<Atremka> всем доброго утречка, а тагези еще и сорян (не получилось у меня с дому зайти)
<artus> атру
<andrex> обеду
<andrex> чуть несматерился
<artus> :)
<andrex> tagezi: все твои любимые четырко кеды официально стухли)
<andrex> artus: че как там бот?
<andrex> я теперь каждую еделю буду спрашивать :D
<artus> andrex, аааа, вериш, я даже невспомнил про него ((((
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "я тебе конечно верю, разве могут быть сомненья" (с)
<aleksei`> утра
<tagezi> утра всем
<artus>  ага, утра
<aleksei`> аж обидно, выходной, а не спится нифига ((
<artus> нуууу, попрыгай, может отпустит)
<tagezi> Atremka: ничего, тут было кому поразвлекать :)
<tagezi> artus: ты бта собрал?
<tagezi> бота*
<artus> tagezi, неет же, я забыл о нем :(
<tagezi> andrex: почитал?
<tagezi> так, остальное всё по вкусу, поидее
<Atremka> так ребята просветите, как открыть файл для редактирования без закоменченых строк (grep и egrep посмотрел)
<tagezi> эм
<tagezi> ты осознал свой вопрос?
<Atremka> egrep -v '^#|^$' имя_файла
<artus> лехко ) грепай лог привата )
<tagezi> как открыть фай на редактирование без первых 2 абзацев :)
<Atremka> это просто посмореть
<artus> воот,  egrep -v '^#|^$' имя_файла > zzz.conf
<artus> а там уже делай с зюзюзю чего тебе надо
<tagezi> ну, это не открыть для редактирование.. это и седом можно сделать
<Atremka> )))
<Atremka> спс
<artus> можно, но у меня просто это а алиасе ) так что выдумывать новые конструкции мне лень )
<tagezi> в убунте grep работает также как и egrep, помоему, это вообще просто ссылка на него
<artus> не суть, эт из моего дебиановского zsh
<artus> да и без первых двух абзацев жеж тоже можно, но я не помню как )
<tagezi> в потоке всё можно.. даже объединять и разделять их..
<tagezi> но обучно когда хотят открыть на редактирвоание, хотят буковки тыкать
<artus> ну а что мешает распарсить а потом править то что ты там наотсекал
<andrex> tagezi: почитал, artus верю)
<artus> :D
<tagezi> угу, ща он коментарии удалит и начнёт глупые вопросы задавать :))
<tagezi> andrex: конверсача у тебя тоже падает?
<andrex> угу знаки # удалит если еще там # а не /*/ или ;
<andrex> tagezi: конверсача нет
<artus> да там сквидовый конфиг, так что проблем не будет
<andrex> может ваще все удалить)
<tagezi> это ты говорид 2 недели назад ему :)
<andrex> месте с файлом
<artus> )))
<artus> да вроде же уже 3, или 3тья только пошла?
<andrex> а ему много чего говорили по сто раз)
<andrex> он ток на 111
<artus> вооот поэтому нефиг сразу выдавать рещения, надо ждать пока совсем все сламаюь, отчаятцо и забьют на експерименты ) ну так сказать прийдут в состояние готовности слушать советы и выполнять оные )
<andrex> понимает
<andrex> рм рф /
<andrex> теперь слухай советы
<andrex> не ставь линь
<andrex> не твое это)
<Atremka> http_access allow localhost
<Atremka> http_access deny all это строки из листинга на хабре, а вот в конфиге сквида все то же, но в конце MANAGER. А теперь внимание вопрос))) где правильней то?
<artus> слыш, двоешник, таки на мануал на опеннете што я дал тебе ты забил?
<tagezi> хабр - серис для домохозяек, зачем его читать то?
<andrex> для говно бложеков
<andrex> вот я чето написал но сам проверю потом
<andrex> мб
<andrex> а с корее даже не написал а скопипастил гдето еще
<Atremka> https://www.opennet.ru/base/net/traf_gate.txt.html fhnec ns ghj 'nj&
<Atremka> артус ты про это?
<tagezi> Atremka: у тебя чо за irc-клиент?
<Atremka> хчат
<tagezi> там же вроде работает дополнение ников, не?
<Atremka> вроде не, я уж пыталсо
<tagezi> нужно копать..
<tagezi> ты чо под виндой сидишь?
<artus> нед, не про это, там где я сказал курить вдумчиво на досуге, где расписан конфиг сквида, что-куда-зачем
<artus> яяя, я под вендой сижууу
<tagezi> artus:  ну, тебе просто пить нужно меньше :))
<artus> нееее, я и так редко, вобщем количество компенсирую временем :D
<tagezi> госпади, нахрено придумали хчат? О_О
<artus> хз, от безисходности наверно
<tagezi> первая буква в названии обычно сокращение... Г - гном, К - kde, Х - хрень
<artus> нескажи, К тоже хрень :D а вот поди выбили себе отдельную букву
<tagezi> ну, К хоть и хрень, но зато удобная :)
<artus> ойдалааадно
<tagezi> да ты просто не осилятор :)
<artus> ага, я, не осилятор ....
<tagezi> даже бота осилить не могёшь :)
<artus> могу, если вспомню о нем :D
<tagezi> вот, ты даже осилить вспомнить не можешь :D
<tagezi> блин, ядро прилетело
<artus> не, ты теплое с мягким путаеш)
<artus> в голову? :D
<tagezi> [ebuild  NS    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.4.6 [4.1.15-r1] USE="-build -experimental -kdbus -symlink"
<artus> фииии, бейте гентушнекаааа :D
<tagezi> andrex: что т имел ввиду когда говорит про кде 4
<tagezi> ?
<artus> он осознал что они хрень полная )
<tagezi> у него пятые стоят :))
<artus> что и пятые хрень - он тоже осознает :D
<tagezi> да, не... я думаю ему вообще пофиг на то что у него стоит.. он собрал попробовать, а потом было просто влом откатываться :)
<artus> вот и приходитцо давитцо какашками :D
<tagezi> ты свои моторы то сделал?
<tagezi> или ждёшь пока ардуинка прикатит?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кеды увидел в далеком 2003-2004 в университетском интернет классе. любовью как то не проникся
<artus> да у меня контроллеров нету
<artus> воот, джонни единственный адекватный среди вас )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: сейчас ты изменишь свое мнение. у меня lxde
<tagezi> так, он увидел их в далёком, да ещё и в кафе.. наверное перепугался, и заикался 3 года после :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: не в кафе, а в классе интернет доступа. бесплатно, на пару можно было прийти
<tagezi> хотя с кед начал, и мне нравилось
<artus> нууу, была бы у тебя коробка, было бы куда лучше, смысла в lxde  не много
<tagezi> нафига ему коробка?
<tagezi> ластачка, в принципе, и есть коробка. только настроеная
<artus> только испорченая
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: ннеее, нафиг когда все меню вылазит по правому клику
<tagezi> :)))
<tagezi> темболее не нужна емц оробка :))
<artus> почему все, только то что тебе надо - то и вылазит )
<artus> вот чего я не осили так это pekwm , кажись так пишетцо, всей оболочки - метр весу и 3 конфига
<tagezi> а Ratpoison осилил?
<artus> лень стало описывать все свои хотелки ) зааато конфигурабельность просто феерическая )
<artus> это меня соблазнил когда эсксан )
<artus> первый раз слышу
<tagezi> школьнег
<tagezi> как можно не знать об этом? :)
<artus> даа, я такой
<tagezi> иди гугли :)
<artus> уже
<tagezi> вообще, она прикольная.. немного не привычно по началу, но когда догоняешь, понимаешь что ты бог  в de
<artus> неее, втопку эти тайтловые дрочева , это для упоротых скольников и студентов у которых простата чешетцо :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: http://postimg.org/image/c90868acb/ меня устраивае
<tagezi> artus: неосилятор :)))))
<artus> в чем бог ? в текстонабивании? для этого внезапно даже иксы ненужны) адекватно настроеный фреймбуфер с разрешением фуллхд и тмукс , всеее, теже яйы
<artus> а вот браузить по интернетам в таком поделии - данунафиг
<tagezi> за то мыша не нужна вообще :)
<tagezi> ну, если только в гимпе рисовать :))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну набери пару десятков страниц текста. с форматированием, без вызубривания команд
<tagezi> вообще.. в вим есть автоформатирование текста.. плагинчик.. один раз настроил правильно и больше вообще о формате не думаешь :)
<tagezi> а болшинство людей его не любят, потому что не способный выучить :!q
<artus> джони, все с табой ясно :D макоинтерфейс уныл :D хотя сам когдато такой же хренью страдал, благо отпустило быстро )
<tagezi> выход без сохранения :))
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: кстати, нафига тебе коньки?
<artus> большенству людей нафиг вим не сдался ) ибо заучивать аккорды для 2 раза в месяц поправить конфиг - ннавиг не здалось )
<artus> а коньки не трож, коньки няя, как же мне их в форточк ене хватает :(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: черно-зеленая консоли еще унылей
<artus> угу, светлосерое на темносером гуд ) или наоборот )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: там вся нужная информация.
<tagezi> дата?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и дата тоже
<tagezi> ничего больше там нужного не вижу :)
<andrex> tagezi: что все больше оно не развивается
<andrex> тока 5
<tagezi> ну, это уже давно понятно, что они его больше не развивают..
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: у меня окошки раскрываются в пространстве между доком, панелью и коньками.
<tagezi> пятые какие-то стрёмные
<andrex> tagezi: ща смотри и плач как ебилды в 4 ветке таять будут)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> коньки все время на вижу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> виду
<artus> выводи их бегущей строкой в тайтл :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> бегущее сильней раздражает
<andrex> ну ползущей
<artus> нууу, медленно крадущиеся
<andrex> tagezi: кому стремные а компу понавились) следующие твои)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на движущуюся цель просыпается инстинкт пристрелить
<andrex> во оно как)
<artus> не смотри на куллер, не смотри на куллер
<andrex> тся пришел)
<tagezi> за бубнить будет :)
<andrex> угу забубнит
<artus> а вы в него кондером потыкайте :D
<andrex> на 200 вольт
<andrex> у мну какраз 2 валяются на 680 микрофарад
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: слушай, а есть гденибудь нормальная систематизация микросфем
<tagezi> микросхем*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в смысле?
<tagezi> ну, деление их по типам использования, типа процессоры, драйвера и тд
<JohnDoe_71Rus> наши маркировали по госту, буржуи по iso вроде
<JohnDoe_71Rus> справочники нужны
<tagezi> у меня только за 80 годы есть справочники
<tagezi> короче туда лезть и смотреть нужно... я думал есть просто сводная табличка: название, основные хар-ки, использование
<tagezi> можно дажебез характеристик, просо пару примеров
<tagezi> просто*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> гугол + datasheet
<tagezi> andrex: вот, вчера меня выбисило, что размер меню нельзя подогнать как удобно в 5 кедах
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: не, мне для базы нужно, сделать логичную систематизацию
<andrex> нуууу может потом)
<tagezi> а то у меня Микросцема, и свалено всё оптом туда
<JohnDoe_71Rus> где то пробегала база, учет купленных - использованных элементов. на каком то форуме
<tagezi> ну, вот я почти тотже велосипед клепаю, только плоский в кальке
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну сделай название микрухи линком на гугловый запрос
<tagezi> дане.. блин
<artus> бросай их все в ванну с оловом, аавось методом эволючионного отбора чего и спаяетцо :D
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: https://yadi.sk/i/TubD2JwRrGJED
<tagezi> вот смотри, на страце Склад, выбираем в наименовании Микросзема, потом Тип выбираем.. и сейчас там очень много бреда
<tagezi> я хотел разделить больше из.. например, драйвера, сдвиговые регистры, процессоры
<tagezi> но охото это сделать нормально, а не от балды
<tagezi> это задается на листе Номенклатура
<artus> о, вопрос, реверсинжиниринг платы с прошивкой реален? в плане и прошивку вытянуть и остальное
<tagezi> artus: ну, для этого нужно два камня :))
<artus> нее, так и я умею :D
<SergeyIT> глянь, сколько даташитов только есть http://www.alldatasheet.com/
<tagezi> вообще, всё реально, просто некоторые вещи слишком запарны :))
<tagezi> да датошиты то нафига? :))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: https://www.google.ru/search?q=база+радиодеталей&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr
<tagezi> у меня например есть BC 547 транцисторы.. даташитов на них вагон и маленькая тележка, но они всёравно все NPN
<SergeyIT> так они их не разгребали по категориям - тяжело наверно.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если и сортировали то по буквам наименования
<SergeyIT> по производителям скорее
<SergeyIT> тагези, а тебе свои детальки разложить надо?
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> чтобы быстро находить.. а то у меня купленные, выпаянные.. начинаю забывать что есть
<SergeyIT> и сколько же ты накопил
<tagezi> а в коробках копаться и подбирать как-то в лом становиться
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тонны
<tagezi> ну не тонны.. кило 5 наверное
<SergeyIT> это разве много )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: http://www.chipdip.ru/catalog/electronic-components/
<tagezi> резисторы ещё не все в табличке есть :) ещё половины не хватает
<tagezi> да они там даже сдвиговые регистры в драйвера запихивают
<tagezi> они вообще в показаниях путаются
<tagezi> у низ только резисторы и ттранзисторы можно забрать :)
<tagezi> так, ладно.. пора мне бежать на ангийский :))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: http://b2b.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5857#sp
<admin1488> Парни а не у кого нет проблем с установкой дебов через софт центер? Он удаляет вроде норм а вот ставить не ставит, хотя пишет что все ок
<admin1488> это на 16.04 обновлялся с 15.10
<rapidsp> на 14.04 есть
<rapidsp> както не загонялся. нет и не надо :)
<admin1488> да просто это на десктопе я на десктопе по минимуму пользуюсь консолью
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: эт кчему картачка?
<tagezi> для квадратных ноутбуков? :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> какая?
<tagezi> ну ты скинул ссылку на мать
<tagezi> в три часа
<tagezi> http://b2b.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5857#sp
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для маленькой, шустрой системки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> заажи на ДР. будет тебе  баребон
<tagezi> прикольный
<tagezi> ну кстати да.. для мультимидийногоо цента её хватит за глаза и за уши..
<tagezi> только жужать будет сильно :)
<SergeyIT> и с линуксом проблемы могут быть
<tagezi> это почему?
<tagezi> не вижу там ничего такого с чем проблемы бывают
<SergeyIT> поддержку ос посмотри... и с гигабайтам проблемы были в темах на форуме
<andrex> где там наш уним который гразился факи писать) или че он там гразился)
<tagezi> andrex: немецкий бульбашь?:)
<andrex> походу)
<tagezi> UNIm95: ты опять кому то там руки ломаешь? :)
<andrex> а не успеет на нащ праздник жизни значит больно шибко надо)
<andrex> артус ноги сломал видать ижно он упал)
<tagezi> когда это он успел, сегодня же воде балакал на канале
<tagezi> о_О
<andrex> да уним артусу
<andrex> ))
<aleksei`> беда, для 16ю05 пхп5 нету ((
<aleksei`> *16.04
<andrex> эм?
<andrex> куда делось
<andrex> или они туда 7 мой запилили?
<andrex> дибилы
<aleksei`> седьмой впилили
<andrex> чет я разачаровываюсь в бунте все больше и ольше) чем дальше влес вобщем..
<aleksei`> есть такое
<Denver79> ubuntu 16.04 включаю с настройками по умолчанию в VLC канал IPTV и получаю картинку лишь на пару секунд. Затем видео нет и только звук. Ноутбук HP с встроенной интел видео + амд. Кто то сталкнулся с таким же?
<tagezi> admin1488: твой пост в Г+ по поводу не работы самба и установки пакетов?
<admin1488> Неа
<admin1488> у меня самба работает
<admin1488> пакеты в ручную ставятся)
<tagezi> повезло. у него конфиги слетели :)
<tagezi> да, в гуи не ставяться
<admin1488> это антон_п рассказывал про то что самба не работает итд что все плохо в 15.10
<admin1488> в гуи у всех не ставятся?
<tagezi> ну вот уже 2 с самбой и 2 с гуями
<admin1488> Ну эт мало 3 это показатель криворукости я думаю)
<tagezi> вообще.. есть никому не сказанное правило, ставь ЛТС через пол года после выхода
<admin1488> есть
<tagezi> вот нахрена вы ставити её сразу? :))
<admin1488> жажда)
<admin1488> нового и неизведанного)
<tagezi> поставб генту - она ролинг :))
<admin1488> так я ушел с нее
<admin1488> мы эе там даже с тобой спорили)
<admin1488> же*
<tagezi> а я вовремя свалил с убунты, как я вижу :)
<admin1488> если на генту не сидел значит линукса не видел)
<admin1488> я до генты все переустановкой решал
<admin1488> не могу сказать что я очень компетентен в линухе, но если сломаю иксы паники не будет)
<admin1488> а у тебя на генту какое окружение?
<tagezi> kde 4
<tagezi> думаю убунтари пообкатают кде 5, и через годик можно будет ставить её
<admin1488> у меня опен бокс был
<tagezi> хотя посмотрим.. есть не прости, а кде 4 мне нравиться
<admin1488> чем?
<tagezi> да глючная она
<tagezi> она ещё сырая жутко
<tagezi> и я думаю, она, насамом деле и не вылезет из сырости ещё долго, моло кто юзает qt5 и кде5.. вот когда на неё стабильные дитрибутивы перейдут, тогда начнётся нормальная работа с ней
<admin1488> https://s.mail.ru/5jYwt5D9euD2/img-2016-04-25-22-00-21.png
<admin1488> хз мне и юнити норм
<admin1488> неее я спрашивал чем нравится 4
<admin1488> да и вообще кеды
<admin1488> у меня вот так 1. Юнити 2.Гном 3.Опенбокс 4. Кде
<tagezi> ну, в основном настраиваемостью под пользователя
<JohnDoe_71Rus> опять ДЕ холивары
<tagezi> но конкретно, тем что дыстро можно уйти в консоль, если нужно
<tagezi> да нет халиваров, я ядро собираю :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ctrl+alt+Fx и быстро в консоль
<tagezi> вот оно.. тебе никогда не нужно было сидеть в 10 по уровню с рускими буковками и пробелами каталоки и чото там в консоли вытворять
<tagezi> F4 и в консоли в той папочке где нужно
<admin1488>  tagezi: ну, в основном настраиваемостью под пользователя
<admin1488> а че не опенбокс тогда?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "в 10 по уровню с рускими буковками и пробелами каталоки" лексический анализатор - сегменташн фаулт
<admin1488> парни а есть у кого флюкс?
<admin1488> Я знаю что не поравилам спрашиваю, просто интересно...
<tagezi> даже не знаю что это :)
<admin1488> https://justgetflux.com/
<admin1488> прога которая регулирует яркость по часам
<admin1488> очень удобно только у меня похоже она не работает)
<malofeev> admin1488, это лампочка? Значок всмысле?
<admin1488> не понял вопроса
<malofeev> admin1488, значок проги "лампочка"?
<tagezi> я красным глазом пользовался.. но перстал
<tagezi> както я не очень проникаюсь этими штуками
<admin1488> не не лампочка, раньше мож и был, а ща тот что на картике круглый желто синий шар
<admin1488> ну прост меня ща слепит мой моник вот решил покончить с этим)))
<malofeev> admin1488, а не, таким не пользовался. Одно время что-то было, "лампочка". Как называлась уже не помню.
<admin1488> а ща чем пользуешься
<admin1488> я хочу как то поменять режим отображения в настройках своей карты не нашел
<admin1488> это типа как на мониках кино ночь игра тип того хочу найти
<malofeev> admin1488, на мониторе режим цветопередачи переключаю.
<admin1488> ну вот и я тип того хочу
<admin1488> ток у меня ноут
<admin1488> я раньше этим вопросом не загонялся
<tagezi> Fn + F5 много много раз :))
<malofeev> tagezi, только яркость. А остальное не поменяешь аппаратно быстро.
<tagezi> самая лучшая настройка помоему.. у меня всегда на минимуме стоит
<tagezi> а зачем?
<malofeev> tagezi, холодный ночью слепит.
<tagezi> не, я конечно знаю эти типа научно-иследовательские статьи, что красный оттенок для работы ночью лучше.. но эти все проги всёравно не мешяют конфигурацию vim автоматом
<tagezi> так что смысла от них, только хомячкам
<Sergioss> не работает)
<tagezi> что и это сломали?
<Sergioss> мб
<tagezi> даже в генте не настроеной работает
<Sergioss> хотя вот подсветка клавы вроде регулируется
<malofeev> tagezi, vim-ом современный веб2.0 не очень смотреть.
<tagezi> всё остально е нужно с бубном попрыгать, а это из коробки пашет
<tagezi> веб2 это фильм? :))
<tagezi> незнаю,мне чаще нужно xml править
<malofeev> tagezi, да что угодно. Не всем надо xml править :).
<Sergioss> http://www.mintlinux.ru/forum/thread7943.html
<Sergioss> сомнительное решение
<malofeev> https://launchpad.net/redshift
<tagezi> ну, си, с++, питон, xml, да даже html нормально в vim идут
<malofeev> Эта гуглится сразу.
<tagezi> да, редшифт, точно.. им и пользовался.. пару дней :)
<tagezi> потом надоело боль в глазах терпеть :)
<malofeev> Лампочка. Она самая.
<tagezi> чотоя дро быстро собралось.. чую будет плохо :)) ладно, не скучайте если что.. пойду перезагружусь
<anton_p> xml руками править? да тапком убиться
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<aleksei`> ночера
<tagezi> да, ночи :)
<tagezi> ночь, а в чате 42 чела..
<tagezi> хм.. андрюха шуршит, наверное :))
<malofeev> tagezi, много?
<tagezi> j,sxyj d 'nj dhtvz e;t xtkjdtr 25
<tagezi> обычно в это время человек 25
<tagezi> такчто, в полтора раза больше :))
<tagezi> admin14881: чьё это? nationalcablenetworks.ru
<tagezi> так.. понятно.. лёг спать, но перед этим сеть сломал :))
<tagezi> о_О
<Admin1488>  tagezi: admin14881: чьё это?
<Admin1488> лаг перелогина
<Admin1488> хотел ник сменить
<tagezi> да ваще, флкдтльщик :)
<tagezi> сделай группу ников и попроси плащь
<tagezi> и я спрашивал про то где провайдер живёт :))
<Admin1488> да я понял
<Admin1488> нет такого isp
<Admin1488> у меня
<tagezi> эм
<tagezi> --> Admin1488 (~sergioss@broadband-109-173-22-58.nationalcablenetworks.ru) has joined #ubuntu-ru
<tagezi> не только у тебя это вижу
<tagezi> ещё попадались люди с ним
<Admin1488> у меня ростик
<Admin1488> позже уберу эту херню не до нее прост)
<Admin1488> чтоб не ипа не чего не было
<tagezi> да как хочешь
<Admin1488> да прост будто в трусах с вами сижу)
<tagezi> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=276502.msg2179767#msg2179767
<tagezi> Скрытие хоста - Cloaking.
<tagezi> там написано как получить
<Admin1488> спасибо
<Admin1488> а те завтра не на работу что ли?
<tagezi> я не работаю.. ну.. за деньги покрайне мере :))
<tagezi> я сижу дома, и помогаю людям... пока
<Admin1488> Как провидец за еду?)
<tagezi> почти.. я работаю мужем моей жены
<Admin1488> =))))
<tagezi> я в финке живу.. а тут не устроиться просто так.. она учиться, а я дома штаны просиживаю
<tagezi> через 2 месяца диплом получу, посмотрю, может что получиться организовать
<Admin1488> квалификация?
<tagezi> информатик
<tagezi> прикладная информатика
<tagezi> раньше было "в экономике и управлении", но у бакалавров это убрали
<Admin1488> на асу похоже
<tagezi> да там всё, начиная от администрирования систем, до разработки приложений
<tagezi> а по факту, большенство идёт работать бухгалтерами :))
#ubuntu-ru 2016-04-26
<Atremka> ВСЕМ ПРИВ
<[koshka]> andrex: !
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi:  После пяти суток компиляции Gentoo Linux установилась на автомобиль Tesla Model S
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://geektimes.ru/post/274913/
<malofeev> JohnDoe_71Rus, там унылый chroot. На любом ведроиде такое можно сделать. Вот какие уязмимости она расковыряла намного интереснее.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> забавней как она пароль подбирала ))
<artus> утр мй упртй дрг
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Debian 7 Wheezy объявлен LTS-выпуском и будет поддерживаться до февраля 2018 года
<malofeev> JohnDoe_71Rus, это ожидалось. Сейчас лишь утрясли бюрократию.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а почему 7-ка?
<malofeev> JohnDoe_71Rus, шестерку тоже долго поддерживали. Теперь семерку. В дебиане ЛТС другое немного, хотят продлить жизнь каждого выпуска.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> почему не 8ка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> жаль что только х86 и амд64 архитектуры. с нынешним развитием арм
<artus> у меня на вебсерваке сквизи :)
<malofeev> JohnDoe_71Rus, восьмерка сейчас стабильная и поддерживается основной коммандой. ЛТС комманда отдельная и занимается лишь латанием дыр безопасности. Восьмерку потом тоже должны будут объявить ЛТС, если популярность олд-стейбла подтвердится.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: хорошо не смузи :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> что делать? что делать? через 2 релиза у убунты буквы закончатся
<artus> нууу, что ты против смызи имееш, суровый бородатые мужики могут себе позволить чуток кавайной няшности :D
<malofeev> Т.е. дебиановцы сейчас передали семерку от команды безопасности команде ЛТС, т.к. срок поддержки семерки закончился.
<tagezi> утра всем
<malofeev> Но теперь 7-ка не умрет. А будет ЛТС.
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: на опеннете еть ссылка на блог
<tagezi> а гектайме опять куда-то в лево ссылка
<tagezi> http://www.su-tesla.space/2016/04/gentoo-tesla-t2-edition.html
<tagezi> After 2 weeks of cross-compiling, struggling with ALSA, and fighting with Xorg and Nvidia Tegra drivers, I finally have something I would consider presentable!
<tagezi> вот из блога
<tagezi> после 2 недель :)
<tagezi> а это про крос-компиляцию https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%D1%80%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81-%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%BF%D0%B8%D0%BB%D1%8F%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80
<artus> гента ненужна, особенно на теслах
<tagezi> [koshka]: тык :)
<artus> так ее , затыкал досмерти :D
<tagezi> это она отстыда отвалилась :)
<artus> ага, видать есть за душой грешки, хотя ты мог своей тыкалкой удачно попасть :D причем так удачно то она таки аргазмируя в осадок выпала :D
<artus> анавирнулааасьььь
<artus> andrex, потыкай еще раз :D
<[koshka]> xD
<artus> tagezi, а не, это ты мастер потыкать :D
<[koshka]> Работаю же
<[koshka]> tagezi: миу миу
<tagezi> [koshka]: привет, пропажа :)
<[koshka]> У меня раньше клиент просто сворачивался и не дискало
<[koshka]> А теперь дискает
<artus> а дааавайте войнушку устроим во имя чеголибо
<aleksei`> утра
<artus> aleksei`, ку, его самого, войнушку давай устроим
<artus> священнууююююю, мвааахахааа
<aleksei`> ))
<aleksei`> с кем воевать?
<artus> точно, надо еще кого нить, и самый главнй вопрос, на какую тему, кеды и так гогно, так что неинтересно , программеров-раков уже слили , предлагай вобщем :D
<aleksei`> сисадмины? ))
<artus> а это вещ в себе, их обсерать  бесполезно )
<aleksei`> кста в 16 лтске пхп 7 впилилли нахалом ...
<aleksei`> пятёрку фиг поставишь
<artus> убунта ненужна :D
<aleksei`> а ещё мой коллега тащиться от росы ))
<artus> фиииии, извращенец
<aleksei`> ну так скажем отечественного производителя поддерживает ))
<artus> угу, поделие на уровне болгеноса, тоже мне разработчики, отечественные ....
<aleksei`> а ещё секретарша мне кофе не несёт ...
<artus> точно, надо пойти автомать на кофе ограбить, хорошо что подсказал
<aleksei`> ;)
<aleksei`> надо пойти по владениям своим пройтись ))
<[koshka]> Вы че тут
<aleksei`> да мы так ...
 * aleksei` потопал по владениям
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у кого то есть секретарша....
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 26.04 GitHub и SourceForge признаны неприемлемыми для размещения кода проектов GNU
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это чей то так?
<malofeev> Наиболее низких оценок удостоились Github и SourceForge. Им не позволяет перейти на следующую ступень — C — то, что они не работают без необходимости запускать несвободный JavaScript-код, и то, что они ограничивают распространение какой-либо информации в некотор
<malofeev> ых странах (в случае с Github, к примеру, часть информации не доступна в России из-за его сотрудничества с Роскомнадзором). Таким образом, ни Github, ни Sourceforge не подходят для размещения на них пакетов из состава проекта GNU.
<anton_p> а что несвободного в жаваскрипте?
<anton_p> Хостингу Savannah присвоен рейтинг "A", указывающий на соответствие наивысшим требованиям. Из проблем Savannah, помешавших попасть в категорию "A+" отмечены: сохранение IP-адресов посетителей в логах сервиса, неполное соответствие
<anton_p> требованиям организации EFF, отсутствие поддержки стандарта WCAG 2.0, не использование разметки WAI-ARIA и отсутствие инструментов для экспорта данных.
<anton_p> ща вот теперь думаю надо загуглить что за фигня WCAG 2.0, WAI-ARIA...
<tagezi> да это политическая игра Сталкмана
<tagezi> он, иногда вообще бред несёт.. я так и не понял, почему он ставит бесплатное выше открытого
<anton_p> не бесплатное а свободное
<anton_p> free speech, not free bier
<anton_p> beer
<anton_p> забываю как пиво правильно писать с этим немецким :)
<malofeev> В жаваскрипте несвободного? так вопрос не в этом, а в невозможности исрользования без нег.
<tagezi> угу, у меня тоже ощущение, что он ляпнет на кухне за пивом хрень какуюто, и потом слово кулхацкера держать нужно
<anton_p> я бегло посмотрел эти WCAG 2.0, WAI-ARIA и нихера не понял. вчитываться страшно влом
<JohnDoe_71Rus> to share sweets
<tagezi> у него же там в этих критериях сказано, что сервис должен использовать фрии, а не опенсорс
<anton_p> WAI-ARIA (Web Accessibility Initiative — Accessible Rich Internet Applications) — технологический стандарт, разрабатываемый Консорциумом Всемирной паутины для предоставления возможности полноценного использования Интернета людьми с физическими
<anton_p> ограничениями (нарушение работы органов зрения и опорно-двигательного аппарата). Реализация стандарта WAI-ARIA приносит наибольшую пользу на сайтах с динамическим содержимым, а также на сайтах с развитыми нестандартными
<anton_p> элементами управления.
<anton_p> опенсорс может быть свободным, но не бесплатным
<anton_p> окак :)
<tagezi> ну, это типа люди с ограничеными возможностями могли пользоваться
<tagezi> да, но его фрии используется в мире именно для бесплатного, и не обязательно свободного
<tagezi> и он только путаницу вносит своими фанатическими идеями
<anton_p> теоретически, ты можешь хотеть деньги, но при этом раздавать свободно...
<tagezi> да, и это нормально... происходит заработок на поддержке
<anton_p> https://www.w3.org/Translations/WCAG20-ru/ -- блаблаблабла
<tagezi> почему нет? хочешь пользуй так, хочешь используй с поддержкой, это свобода.. а он её ограничивает
<anton_p> кому то нечего делать такие тексты писать
<anton_p> вобщем лично меня лицензия не парит на мои поделки. ставлю какую попросят :)
<anton_p> хотя по дефолту артистик 2.0...
<anton_p> вернуться думаю к алгоритму демозаики в либрав, что когда то туда сделал...
<anton_p> Проект GNU представил выпуск LibreJS 6.0.10, дополнения к Firefox и GNU IceCat, позволяющего отказаться от выполнения несвободного JavaScript-кода. По мнению Ричарда Столлмана, проблема с JavaScript состоит в том, что код загружается без ведома
<anton_p> пользователя, не давая возможности оценить степень его свободности перед загрузкой и воспрепятствовать выполнению проприетарного JavaScript-кода.
<anton_p> ахренеть
 * [koshka] пощупала tagezi
<tagezi> о_О
<tagezi> а если я мужу пожалуюсь? :)
<anton_p> осталось лицензию на хтмл начать проверить
<[koshka]> Неее! Это надо оставить в тайне! Я своему тоже ничего не скажу)
 * [koshka] потыкала палочкой в andrex
<rapidsp> чота даже основной сервер не предлагает на 16.04 прыгать
<rapidsp> отложили чтоле?
<rapidsp> есть тут кто на убунту сидит? :)
<anton_p> на сервере?
<rapidsp> на ОС
<rapidsp> предлагает обновиться только если -d
<anton_p> ос на сервере? на десктопе то понятно убунта
<anton_p> на сервере не ставлю
<artus> ну на сервере она адекватнее чем на десктопе :D
<rapidsp> имелось ввиду сервер репозиториев. основной, рф и т.д....
<anton_p> на сервере дебиан
<anton_p> интересно, дебиан теперь как часто лтс делать будет?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как будет отмирать предыдущий lts
<malofeev> anton_p, каждый выпуск. Год олдстейбла, потом 2 лтс. Пока так.
<artus> уфф, чейто я пообедал, теперяче дообрый такой
 * [koshka] потыкала artus , пока он добрый
<artus> так, сударыня, ненадо меня тыкать, я нежусь панимаш в послеобеденной дреме, а в меня тыкают, я сам в кого хош потыкать могу :D
<[koshka]> Блин, Артус живой!
<[koshka]> :3
<artus> о, глаза с яйцами )
<Atremka>  у мужика 2 инстинкта работают безотказно - это ням-ням и тык-тык)))
<artus> а так же в ухо :D
<[koshka]> В ухо тык тык?)
<artus> хммм, а ты шалунья :D
<artus> нуутакчто, священную войну так никто и не начал? прям вселенская скука
<[koshka]> Нет
<[koshka]> Только в ухо тык тык
<artus> ээх выыыы
 * artus потыкал в ухо [koshka] 
<[koshka]> Ай ай
<artus> йа йа
<artus> :D
 * [koshka] взяла тапки у tagezi
<[koshka]> Держись
 * artus схватил [koshka]  и держитцо 
<[koshka]> Кхм, за что схватил то?
<artus> кхм, не при людях будет сказано ;) ^_^
<tagezi> [koshka]: так, тамки поставб на место
<tagezi> тапки*
<[koshka]> Я защищаюсь!
<tagezi> [koshka]: возьми унту у andrex :)
 * aleksei` вернулся
 * artus еще крепче обхватил [koshka]  * ану не дергайся 
<[koshka]> Маааамочки
<aleksei`> artus, в каске сидишь и ждёшь священной войны? ))
<tagezi> aleksei`: да он у же нашёл кого мучить :)
<artus> нее, я в засаде кошку тискаю, пока затишье :D
<aleksei`> о как )
<[koshka]> Затискал уже
 * artus продолжая тискать за самые интересные места * неа, еще не натискался 
<[koshka]> А потом чего нибудь в тапках найдешь!
<artus> нестрашно, всеравно тапки тагези )
<tagezi> [koshka]: я же тебе сказал, возьми унту, туда больше влезет :))
<[koshka]> tagezi: так тоже тапки не Артуса
<tagezi> так, чото я хотел сделать и с этими тапками забыл
 * artus ущипнув [koshka]  за мягкость * а я тапкоф неношуууу
<tagezi> artus: кстати, есть книга "Измерение, управление и регулирование с помощью AVR микроконтроллеров." В. Трамперт
<artus> tagezi, зачем мне трамперт если у меня есть кошка которая мягкая в стратегических местах :D она же лучше микроконтроллеров :D
<tagezi> её программировать сложно :)
<tagezi> она может только 2 действия делать, либо в тапки, либо мимо :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: только мягкая? а как с волосяным покровом?
<artus> хеее, но зато можно непрограмировать а... :D
<artus> [koshka], у тебя как с волосяным покровом? :D
<aleksei`> JohnDoe_71Rus, тебе же сказали, именно в стратегических местах ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> программировать увеличения процента "в тапки"
<[koshka]> artus: как как, на голове!)
<tagezi> artus: есть ещё "1000 и 1 микроконтроллерная схема" С. М. Рюмик, но она какая-то стрёмная
<artus> воо, прям все у нее норм ))
<artus> ping
<ubuntuhelp> artus, Понг понг понг...
<tomfarr> пунг
<tomfarr> чо говорят отказываемся от апт?
<tagezi> кто отказывается?
<artus> втопку нововведения
<malofeev> snap ?
<tomfarr> malofeev, он самый
<malofeev> tomfarr, так это костыль. И заменить классическую систему не сможет. А как дополнение - очень даже вкусно.
<tomfarr> malofeev, вон у человека в 16.04 уже апт говорит чтобы тот пользовался снапом
<JohnDoe_71Rus> видно он хочет что то специфичное
<tomfarr> ну апт просто на виндус переезжает
<_bear> ..
<tagezi> даоеточечник :)
<_bear> :)
<_bear> смотрю работает или ...
<tagezi> а куда оно денется?
<malofeev> _bear, есть такая магия: /ping /pong
<_bear> привычка
<_bear> логично
<aleksei`> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<aleksei`> а где понг?
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<tagezi> так
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<tagezi> казявка
<tagezi> artus: ты когда бота сделаешь?
<_bear> _
<andrex> [koshka]: кошатка привед)
<andrex> а у мну светы небыло)
<andrex> я как пещерный человека выживал
<[koshka]> andrex: приветики
<andrex> а вы, унты хотите забрать. злюки
<[koshka]> Нууу...
<[koshka]> Есть такое)
<andrex> @kick tagezi че все норм с ним работтает ботя) и не обижай его он хоросий :D
<andrex> [koshka]: сгоняла на историческую родину?
<[koshka]> andrex: неа
<andrex> а чагой?
<[koshka]> Осенью же
<andrex> нууу так не интересно)
<tagezi> andrex: ты сделал переадресацию с форума в чат? :))
<andrex> ничего не знаю)
<andrex> я просто в эйфории щас света есть дома сижу довольный)
<andrex> и сытый
<tagezi> а Иркутске теперь редкость еда и свет? :)
<andrex> да весь день сидел без еды и света
<andrex> и завтра чую такаже фигня
<andrex> ты про вебгейт?
<andrex> да запилили
<tagezi> ну, свет, наверное из-за испытаний новой установки по перегонки байкальской воды в нефть.. ничего, скоро закончится :))
<andrex> да автомат накрылся после вырубания света или перед вырубанием ктото гвозди в розетку сувал фз) а автоматов нет электрик сказал)
<tagezi> а пермычку не судьба? :)
<andrex> не зя так
<andrex> там целый коридо на нем был розетки всмысли)
<tagezi> ну, трубу медную потолще взять и тогда можно :)
<andrex> ага еще на кануне проверки прокуратуры) бум мы тут перемычки втыкать)
<andrex> да электрика проблемы как он чинить будет)
<andrex> а у мну нет светы нет работы можно спать)
<andrex> если конечно чаго не случится
<andrex> и не придется кудато тащить свою ленивую тушку
<tagezi> а чо у вас может случиться-то? китайский фаервол упадёт на российскую сторону? :))
<andrex> но
<andrex> и проломит кресло министра
<andrex> а еще как назло я систему обновлял)
<tagezi> винду чтоли?
<andrex> линь
<tagezi> а с ним то что может случиться? :)
<andrex> а иксы не стартовали)
<andrex> починил методом одоления бесперебойников)
<andrex> и переустановкой кутей
<tagezi> странно это... если только бинарники уже собрались, а конфиги не поравило
<andrex> не там зависимости какието не успели встать
<tagezi> майку же всёравно в каком ты месте прервал этот беспредел :)
 * andrex злодей 2х человек перетащил на генту)
<tagezi> кого ещё?
<andrex> вон выше который уполз
<tagezi> а ему то чем убунта не понравилась? :)
<andrex> фз просто предложил пощупать а он на нее переполз ваще
<tagezi> давай теретащим UNIm95.. чтобы весь операторский состав был на генте :))
<tagezi> ааа.. у нас же теперь артур тут есть.. с ним сложнее, он ленивый
<tagezi> artus*
<andrex> меня бунта подбешивать просто начала чето последнее вермя)
<tagezi> последние лет 6? :)
<andrex> ну не шеть а года 2 точно
<tagezi> я уже перед 14 ворчал.. потом терпел, думал поправят
<andrex> на форуме тож мало кто ее из администрации юзает
<andrex> странное сообщество у нас получается
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если гента, то нужна тесла. в качестве аппаратной платформы
<andrex> ага пусть распостраняют теслу в придачю к двд генты)
<tagezi> почему странное? нормально.. когда-то в далёком 2004 году, школьники захотели свободы.. но теперь они вырасли и галлюцинации им надоели
<tagezi> но бросить подрастающее поколение онине могут в силу своих крепких маральных качеств.. вот, потому, админы в сообществе убунту и не пользуются ею
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: а ты баловался с микрухой 555?
<tagezi> часы ты не на ней собирал?
<andrex> а бомбу?
<tagezi> не, бомб нет, есть пищалка от комаров, падёт? :)
<UNIm95> tagezi: фигушки.
<UNIm95> Не перелезу
<tagezi> незарикайся :))
<andrex> он не осилит)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: не баловался
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: а на базе чего ты делал часики?
<andrex> маятника
<tagezi> на 555 получается очень простая схема, там всего 2 кондёра и 2 сопротивления
<andrex> нада будет найти ченить чтоб составлять схемы и смотреть результат мона было) если есть такое еваще
<tagezi> угу, есть.. орёл называется :))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: arduino pro mini + rtc 1307
<andrex> всмысле оно русское и под винду?
<tagezi> только я его не осилил, там кнопак много, и мозгов у меня мало :)
<tagezi> не
<tagezi> ща
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: под винду ломаный протеус
<andrex> не под винду ненадо темпаче ломаного)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: орел не позволет симулировать
<tagezi> разве?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> разве
<tagezi> эм.. а кто симулировал то тогда, ну кроме Октавы?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ltspice
<tagezi> Qucs
<JohnDoe_71Rus> угу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> какой то *cad вроде
<tagezi> но я в qucs ещё не разбирался
<tagezi> да, было ещё что-то, что через октаву считало
<andrex> посмотрим
<andrex> ит спицу щупал когдато вроде)
<tagezi> andrex: оно иконку в меню не добавляет.. это если ты его потеряешь :)))
<andrex> хм десктоп файл не создается или оно какбы типо консольное) ой все пойду гуглить
<tagezi> нет, оно на гтк вроде.. просто нужно в редакторе меню добавить его
<[koshka]> andrex: да норм, просто осенью хоть на море можно сгонять
<andrex> понятно десктоп файл не создается
<andrex> [koshka]: а в другие времена там запрещают?
<andrex> :D
<andrex> O_o
<andrex> плавающая кошатка)
<[koshka]> andrex: холодно же) отпуск был вот в апреле и теперь в сентябре:)
<tagezi> ну, тебя кинуть в воду, ты тоже поплывёшь..
<andrex> хех холодно ей) мерздячка))
<tagezi> она весной не ездит, чтобы не кидали :))
<[koshka]> xD
<andrex> аггр оно замасканое)
<artus> воо, взяль нану, теперь буду учитцо лампочками блымать
<tagezi> :))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: дуринку нану?
<artus> а ты думал, я терь ваааще каак заделаюсь мегапраграмистай :D огааа
<andrex> лампочек
<andrex> tagezi: понял теперь? чтобы его выткурить из берлоги нада устраивать срачики про электронику)
<tagezi> да у него машина с попкорном ржавеет.. ему всё равно о чем срачики :)
<artus> да у меня все рдаеет, надо жеж стряхнуть вековую пыль, смазать члены и начать кочегарить :D
<artus> кстати, чего там этот блаженный атремка, родил ежа против шерсти? :D
<andrex> не все кактусы жрет
<tagezi> фиг его знает, он в прошлый раз 2 недели молчал, потом с тогоже места начал
<artus> завис))
<andrex> он циклично завис видать)
<andrex> потыкать снести потыкать...
<andrex> заплакать на канале
<tagezi> artus: ну чего сишник, не получается? :))
<tagezi> https://geektimes.ru/post/274956/
<tagezi> :DDD
<tagezi> маразм крепчал :DDD
<artus> tagezi,  в смысле? я поужинал, а теперь позалипаю на видашках и спать) а игратцо я буду завтра на работе :D
<artus> даааже не распечатывал )))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кремень - человек
<tagezi> да, точно.. я бы не выдержал, да попробовалбы
<tagezi> https://debian-handbook.info/browse/ru-RU/stable/
<Sergey_IT> ку
<tagezi> ку
<malofeev> Что-то кукушки в лесу еще молчат...
<Sergey_IT> апельсины еще не созрели, прошлогодние висят
<Admin1488> ping
<ubuntuhelp> Admin1488, Понг.
#ubuntu-ru 2016-04-27
<andrex> нуу и шо тута у нас такое?
<tosh__> Всем привет
<tosh__> Кто встречался с фоновыми шумами в динамиках ноутбука
<tosh__> Ubuntu MATE 16.04
<tosh__> Ноутбук Dell Inspiron 5558
<Atremka> всем прив!
<aleksei`> утра
<aleksei`> мда уж, пришло обновление на сервер. что-то намудрили с самбой, теперь на открытую шару всё равно требует пароль ))
<artus> утра други
<artus> andrex, аууууу
<aleksei`> artus: и тебе утра
<artus> о, тезка неспящий )
<aleksei`> голову ломаю с самбой, какой тут спать ...
<artus> а я ардуинку распаковааалл, прям обложился всякой фигней :D
<aleksei`> блин, я наверное дурачёк, но разве при обновлении конфига самба бэкап не делает?
<artus> не :D если ты не указал сохранять старый )
<aleksei`> да указывал, в том - то и дело
<artus> а ручкаим сам не догадался сделать? ))
<aleksei`> ну дык я такого не ждал от обновы ))
<Admin1488> утро
<Admin1488> ху*тро
<artus> не ругайся
<artus> утро
<artus> Admin1488, расказывай  сфигли утро то такое фиговое  у тебу?
<andrex> artus: ?
<artus> andrex, а попинговать :D
<andrex> ааа
<andrex> а я спаль)
<andrex> хорошее дело)
<andrex> бота бы пнул че мну то)
<artus> ка чего, а разбудить )))
<artus> да я просто хотел спросить чем в дуину шить, нашол уже, ща дотяну софтину и буду пробовать мигать светиками
<aleksei`> походу смб клиент кривой поставился
<aleksei`> после обновы субботней
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: ну дык ардуинаИДЕ
<artus> ну дык тяну 1.6.8
<artus> с ардуины.цц
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ты будешь к ней свой энкодер цеплять?
<artus> не, с ней я буду спаривать гироакселерометр mpu-9150
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так это вы не доделали работу и отменили пуск на восточном )
<artus> я ж хохол, кто меня на восточный пустит :D
<anton_p> ржунимагу https://geektimes.ru/post/274956/
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, о, слышш, а я только на 13й пин могу моргалку вешать? или на любой цифровой могу воткнуть?
<anton_p> artus: ардуино? любой
<artus> ога, сяп
<anton_p> а програмно и пвм на цифровом сделать можно. я развлекался...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на любой. можно сделать бегущие огни
<anton_p> ща найду своё упражнение по ардуине с огоньками
<artus> ща буду игратцоо :D ооо, давай
<artus> резюки на светики обязательно ? прийдетцо топать выкусывать откула нить :D
<anton_p> фкегы https://github.com/jabbervorx/arduino-8-led-lesson
<anton_p> artus
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: очень желательно
<artus> ога, видю
<anton_p> 2 года назад игрался. за 2 недели выучил больше чем 95% народа на форуме по ардуине за годы. наигрался и бросил...
<anton_p> так сказать, после разбора ассемблера и основных особенностей схемы, остановился...
<artus> пофиг же то что у меня нано? хм, эт теперь мне ужо думать как либы заинклюдить , куда их ложить чтоб нашло?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет
<anton_p> у нано распайка пинов может быть иной
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если не путаю, ~/Arduino/lib
<anton_p> artus: ещё вот для интереса посмотри https://github.com/jabbervorx/arduino-any-pc-pwm
<artus> воооооо, anton_p  я знааааю кого пинать на предмет вопросов если че
<artus> ну банальный тестовый пример для моргания светиком у меня есть, на его основе можно поморгать несколькими в принципе
<anton_p> а, кстати. постарайся не пользоваться ардуиновской стандартной библиотекой
<anton_p> а лучше не пользоваться ей вообще
<anton_p> не думаю что за два года она стала лучше
<anton_p> там ужас и кошмар
<artus> anton_p, мне вообще в качестве задачи на данный момент снимать данные с гироакселерометра , так что я пока со светиками поиграюсь
<anton_p> запись в цифровой выход если я правильно помню там занимает раз в 7 дольше, чем если делать самому
<anton_p> снимать данные тоже имеет смысл мимо неё
<anton_p> ща покажу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> anton_p: ты про вот это? https://geektimes.ru/post/255744/
<anton_p> artus: https://github.com/jabbervorx/arduino-any-pc-pwm/blob/master/include/digitalPortsFast.h
<anton_p> analogReadFast -- ускоренное чтение раза в 4
<anton_p> если я правильно помню
<artus> так, не взрывай мне моск, я к сведенью принял, осознаю и начну спрашивать куда это совать :D
<anton_p> JohnDoe_71Rus: да, про это. я похожие данные получил же
<anton_p> да в ардуине надо всё в свой проект пихать. инклуды тоже. иногда руками их править чтобы таймеры согласовать...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> anton_p: а слабо переписать либы и подарить их сообществу?
<anton_p> JohnDoe_71Rus: я даже начинал это
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и?
<anton_p> начал с объекта строки. сделал его "умным", чтобы мелкие строки располагались прямо на стеке, а только на крупные выделялась динамическая память.
<anton_p> а потом что то стало некогда :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> жаль
<anton_p> к тому же, этих "частичных" библиотек для ардуины и без меня дофига
<JohnDoe_71Rus> anton_p: а что бы их в "апстрим" и родной код приняли
<anton_p> где то я даже на форумы натыкался где народ свои библиотеки сопровождает
<anton_p> моя идея пошла дальше и я начал делать треды на ардуине... :)
<anton_p> но закончились каникулы и работа отвлекла
<anton_p> очень дорогое переключение контекстов, однако
<anton_p> хотя для случаев опроса состояния кнопки и параллельных действий хватило бы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> anton_p: а можно тебе либу на дисплей заказатЬ?
<anton_p> в смысле?
<anton_p> есть лцд, надо на него что то выводить?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть код и описалово, но он avr. а мне нужна либа под ардуину
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага, дисплей от телефона
<anton_p> я не занимаюсь щас ардуинами. хотя хз. сижу пока без работы, может имеет смысл переквалифицироваться на них... :)
<anton_p> если есть код и описалово и либа под авр, то переделать должно быть не очень сложно то. проблема в том что я от чужого кода часто плююсь. я в ардуине хотел переписать вообще всё :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> с кем не поговорю, все плюются от чужого кода. причем язык не важен
<anton_p> в ардуине это особенно
<anton_p> там нормально можно делать под каждую задачу свой код только
<anton_p> как только начинаются библиотеки, так сразу куча проблем совместимости между ними изза ограниченности ресурсов и отсутствия нормального механизма их согласования между библиотеками
<anton_p> соотно, вешаешь езернет на один таймер, опрос кнопок на другой, на третьем моргание... ну и т п. таймеры -- самая сложная тема. после этого сильно хочется уйти на стм32 и какой нить ртос
<tagezi> утра всем
<anton_p> а там недалеко и до малинки с почти нормальным линуксом
<anton_p> ща вспомню что интересного видел по этой теме...
<anton_p> http://micropython.org/
<anton_p> во
<anton_p> на мой взгляд, это лучше, чем ардуино
<anton_p> хотя сам не щупал, только читал :)(
<artus> ненашол резюк на 22, будет кондовый советский на 200, правда он больше светика в 4ре раза, советские резисторы самые советские резисторы в мире
<artus> *220
<anton_p> https://habrahabr.ru/sandbox/84175/
<anton_p> возьми светодиод синий, у него напряжение выше :)
<tagezi> микроконтроллер - это просто микроконтроллер. читаешь спецификацию и кодишь.. и язык пофигу, просто дел вкуса.. есть фанатики которые на java пишут
<anton_p> было бы так просто всё
<anton_p> если ты один в вакууме, то да
<tagezi> да всё элементарно, потому для школ и делается :)
<anton_p> а когда начинаются согласования между библиотеками, а в одной из них ещё и ошибка...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> esp родной как раз вроде на жабе
<tagezi> artus: http://content.onliner.by/forum/ad6/a2a/465489/800x800/583f06ac815bb1d2a71f9fb6551b70dd.jpg
<anton_p> а потом выясняется, что твой код тормозной и делает всего 2000 итераций в секунду, а надо 5000...
<artus> ыыыы, блымаиттт
<tagezi> кстати, про новые не советские http://g01.a.alicdn.com/kf/HTB13CObKFXXXXcaXXXXq6xXFXXXJ/10-%D0%92%D1%82-0-1-%D0%9E%D0%BC-%D1%86%D0%B5%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%BD%D1%82%D0%BD%D0%BE-%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%80%D1%8B%D0%B9-%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%B7%D0%B8%D1%81%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80--5-20-%D1%88%D1%82-%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B8%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%B5%D0%BC%D1%8B%D0%B9-%D0%B7%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%87%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5-%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE
<tagezi> %D1%82%D0%B8%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%8F-%D0%B2%D1%8B.jpg
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто ж так линки то дает
<tagezi> пятиватный см 2 в длину
<artus> ыыыы,  прииикооольноооо, чеж это я раньше до такого ништяка не добралсиии :D
<artus> так, это жиж я могу повесить релюхю 5ти вольтовую на 220 комутирующую 10 ампер, и прям ваааще загонятцо
<tagezi> ты ардуинке радуешься?
<artus> лампочке :D блымающей :D
<artus> нужно больше светодиодов
<tagezi> в нашем детском саду прибыло :))
<artus> так, вопроссс, выдернул я ее чтоб перекинуть в другой порт , иии, она нифига не запомнила походу тот ритм блыманья, и начала втупую мигать 13м портом , пока не перезалил в нее , чего за фигняяя?
<artus> и можно ли просматривать чего у нее в нутрях залито уже? или сохранять на постоянку надо как то по особому? или здаетцо мне что это от того что оно у меня на 13м пине висит ... столько вопроосов появилось сразууу
<anton_p> сливать из ардуинки как-то не просто. обычно просто заливают новое :)
<tagezi> artus: читай "С чего начинаются роботы. О проекте Arduino для школьников" :))
<tagezi> artus: на гинезисе дофига чего лежит, правда восновном на английском
<artus> блин, чейто после переподключения оно перестает блымать ,  эт ему загрузчик записывать надо штоль? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот нахватался то
<JohnDoe_71Rus> надо #arduino-ru создавать
<tagezi> и будет там одинокий артус висеть :))
<artus> нуууу, скажите мне чего оно не блымает после того как передерну ? :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> что передернешь?
<artus> нууу, в данном случае юсбишку, оно жеж от нее питаетцо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так. ты повесил светик на пин отличный от 13, залил скетч и помигал. потом передернул питание и пин отличный от 13 перестал моргать?
<artus> да
<artus> на 12й повесил, мигалку залил
<JohnDoe_71Rus> контакт хороший?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на 12 светике
<artus> ну мигает жеж ) прошивка залита
<tagezi> память контроллера внешняя, наверное, она сбрасывается. не?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати, ты светик не спалил?
<artus> через резюк запитал
<artus> не, ты не понял, заливаю прошивку вновь - он мигает , почему не мигает при передергивании питания , без повторого залития прошивки
<tagezi> artus: скачать можно, в виде хекса.. потом дезассемблировать нужно, и получишь ассемблерный код
<artus> не, нафиг такой цирк :D
<tagezi> artus: какой у тебя там микроконтроллер стоит?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а если без передергивания тынуть кнопу рст? на нане она вроде есть
<artus> 328q
<artus> *й
<artus> нима, у мну вроде 3й версии, а ресет на 2.2
<tagezi> тааак, а что ты там купил?
<tagezi> только по русски, и не кидайся только циферками :)
<artus> Arduino Nano V3.0 AVR ATmega328 P-20AU
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://arduino.ru/forum/apparatnye-voprosy/arduino-nano-v3-ft232rl-atmega328-ne-vgruzhaet-sketchi-pomogite#comment-163276
<artus> агааа, оказываетцо у мну версия прошивалки говеная.... пасяб джонииии
<anton_p> артус, ты фирменную ардуино иде используешь?
<artus> ну да
<anton_p> жуть. я не смог. сразу на эклипс перешёл :)
<anton_p> на хабре помнится была статья как скрестить это всё
<anton_p> удобнее кардинально
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, не, не мой случай, скетчи грузятцо, но после втыкания обратно в юсб не блымает пока не перезальеш ( мож я конечно чего не учел ...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: http://forum.arduino.cc/index.php?topic=51172.0
<JohnDoe_71Rus> запитай не от компа а от зарядки мобильника
<artus> мммм, а ампера ей не многовато будет?
<anton_p> кто такой ампер?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нормально
<anton_p> эх, электронщики
<anton_p> не бывает ампера без ома
<artus> ыыыыыы, аааааааааааа, уууууууууу
<anton_p> зарядки мобильников, по моим наблюдениям, нихрена не стабилизированы, ориентированы на определённые нагрузки только, стабилизаторы собсна прямо в мобильниках и стоят
<anton_p> с формального 5в 1а от мобильной зарядки бывает можно получить 12в 100ма
<anton_p> плюс в том, что на плате ардуины уже есть линейный стабилизатор. про нано не знаю, впрочем
<anton_p> кстати, линейный стабилизатор -- одна из причин чем мне ардуино как плата для мобильного применения не нравится
<anton_p> я пытался зарядки от мобильников приспособить к светодиодам без стабилизаторов, просто расчитав напряжение. был удивлён что с них выходит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага, была зарядка для древней моторолы. вроде написано 5В 500мА. на холостую там было 8В. наверно под нагрузкой так проседало
<anton_p> надо схему наны посмотреть, есть ли там стабилизатор напряжения. но если на внешнее она расчитана, то, наверняка, есть
<anton_p> линейные стабилизаторы крайне просты -- одна схемка и всё. всё лишнее напряжение она рассеивает в тепло
<anton_p> кстати, это как раз может быть причина не ставить никакой стабилизации в зарядку -- чтобы меньше грелась :)
<andrex> иди компеляй транзисторы резисторами через конденсаторы и катушкой обмотай)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: заработала?
<andrex> кто?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ардуинка твоя
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не твой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я
<andrex> ардуинка не моя а артуса
<andrex> artus: отдай мою ардуинку
<tagezi> артус затих.. видать получается :))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хорошо если получается. а если  https://geektimes.ru/post/274873/
<tagezi> нехрен пальцы в розетку пихать
<tagezi> и интересно, где это он 10 000 вольт получил? :)))
<tagezi> вообще, Ализар на свой вкус и цвет украшает новости, и обычно даёт ссылки на перво источник.. так что его только как анегдоты можно читать
<andrex> на элекьричку залез и получил
<andrex> без здачи
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: там написано что использовать кусок микроволновки
<tagezi> дверцу :)
<Admin1488> artus: Да... tagezi озадачил меня, подсветкой дело простое но пока не могу решить=)) то время то еще что..)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> трансфарматор
<tagezi> чото я сомневаюсь что в микроволновке будет такой мощный транс..
<tagezi> высокие напряжения используются в ламповой технике, это нужно старый советский телевизор
<Admin1488> Читали статью про генту на тесле?)
<tagezi> да
<Admin1488> Отказали тормоза пересобери ядро)))
<artus> ауу, pinMode(12, OUTPUT);  если добавляю пины  pinMode(12,11,10,9 OUTPUT); канаит ? или для каждого в отдельности ?
<Admin1488> модуль stoped не скомпилирован ахах
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: а ты в хидеры загляни и все поймешь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: найди на ютубе канал creosan если не напутал
<artus> ну заглянууу, мне по быстрому)))) а читать я буду под цветомузыку ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> по отдельности
<artus> значит я был прав )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: http://arduinokit.ru/arduino/lessons-arduino/urok-4-arduino-mnozhestvo-svetodiodov.html
<anton_p> гыгы http://imgur.com/a/jLyRa
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://nnm.me/blogs/e-troll/arduino-uno-urok-4-begushiy-ogon/
<andrex> судя поссылке там уроки для тролей)
<andrex> не буду смотреть
<anton_p> artus: для каждого в отдельности
<anton_p> и вообще рекомендую мой хидер для этого :)
<artus> да я уже блымаю )) я был уверен что каждому по отдельности, но а вдрухх
<artus> его прям хидером до исполняегомого совать? продублируй
<anton_p> инклудить
<anton_p> сунь его себе в проект и инклудом
<artus> в форточке если, куда складывать? или в настройках де есть? еще не глядел
<anton_p> ну где у тебя сорцы лежат?
<anton_p> там где то рядом инклуды
<artus> огааай
<anton_p> сорцы твоего проекта т е
<anton_p> ты на си вообще писал раньше? :)
<anton_p> линки я где то выше давал
<anton_p> у канала логи есть
<artus> ниписал, буду учитцо :D
<artus>  arduino-any-pc-pwm/include/digitalPortsFast.h
<artus>  энтат ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> конечно консольные команды это замечательно. но как их запомнить!!! кажется тут ктото давал скрин консольного скрипта, вывод информации о системе.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> длина названия 4-5 букв, на i начинается.
<artus> у арчеводов надо смотреть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> оно не только арчевое, потом на зене, нашел описалов скрипта
<tagezi> какую тебе инфу то нужно?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там вплоть до моделит матери писало
<tagezi> да этоже дофига страниц текста.. если всё всё выводить
<artus> наудеш скажеш)
<artus> агааа, масивы и прочи плюшки , это в ыудачно мне накидали
<Guest17642> по привету
<Guest17642> может кто объяснить как в убунту поставить torch?
<artus> sudo apt-get install torch
<Guest17642> # in a terminal, run the commands cd ~/ curl -s https://raw.githubusercontent.com/torch/ezinstall/master/install-deps | bash git clone https://github.com/torch/distro.git ~/torch --recursive cd ~/torch; ./install.sh
<Guest17642> а вот это тоже самое?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://geektimes.ru/company/ua-hosting/blog/274675/ вот это были мини компьютеры
<artus> Guest17642, у тебя есть расписаная инструкция по установке, тебя в ней что именно смущает?
<Guest17642> artus, https://github.com/jcjohnson/neural-style/blob/master/INSTALL.md
<artus> в двух словах, инет не фонтан и бегать по ссылкам настроя нет )
<Guest17642> у меня на readline ошибка
<Guest17642> не могу понять что делать
<artus> какая ?
<artus> а нам типа угадать ошибку по описанию ? ))
<Guest17642> момент скопирую
<artus> на пасту
<JohnDoe_71Rus> с подливой
<Guest17642> gcc -O2 -fPIC -I/home/aki/torch/install/include -c readline.c -o readline.o readline.c:7:31: fatal error: readline/readline.h: Нет такого файла или каталога compilation terminated.
<Guest17642> возникает после cd ~/torch; ./install.sh
<artus> а пробел после I уже ненадо ставить?
<anton_p>  <artus>  энтат ? -- у меня к тебе есть другой план. пользуйся стандартными вещами, научись программировать на си. затем уже можно слушать мои советы :)
<Guest17642> дело в том что это всё на автомате
<artus> anton_p, ага, научист програмить на си и нислушай никог о:D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нашел http://zenway.ru/page/inxi
<Zerik> http://paste.org.ru/?msm4vt
<Zerik> вот ошибка
<Zerik> выручайте
<artus> ну значит нет у тя такого файла, или каталога, мож не докачалось чего
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нету файла? - напиши сам! (с) linux way
<artus> ага
<Zerik> короче сырая убунта какая-то
<Zerik> думал всё просто
<aleksei`> эхх, чёт не могу я самбу победить никак ...
<aleksei`> сегодня самба оказалась сильнее ))
<tagezi> 16.04?
<aleksei`> 14 лтска
<tagezi> странно, вроде никогда не жаловались
<aleksei`> да в субботу обновы пришли, один умный человек жмакнул обновить, в итоге что-то случилось, теперь пароль просит при попытке подключения к шаре на другой машине
<aleksei`> по логам - обновилась версия
<tagezi> ломиком по пальчикам человеку :)
<aleksei`> по сути самба тут не причём, смб клиент виноват ...
<tagezi> я самбу последний раз настраивал года 4-5 назад, так что я не помогу
<aleksei`> так тут не в конфиге самбы дело, подключаюсь - то к другой машине
<aleksei`> tagezi: одолжи лом ))
<tagezi> я, кастати, думал что на больших предприятиях, сначала тестируют, а потом уже ставят
<tagezi> чтобы во не было такого
<tagezi> если что, не жалко, да и проще даунгредить
<aleksei`> скажи это админу локальному в филиале ))
<tagezi> ну, порезать ему зп в 3 раза, а вприказе написать на воставноление импорченой системы :)
<tagezi> снапшоты вы наверное тоже не делаете...
<aleksei`> да там хост машина для ВМ
<aleksei`> на ней виртуалки крутятся, вторая машина бэкап на который имеджи скидываются
<tagezi> ну, если не победишь, откатывайте клиент.. вот только я таким никогда не занимался.. как-то не приходилось.. нужно в хелп слазить
<aleksei`> бэкап как не странно под мастдаем, и вот туда после обновы не попасть, просит пароль ))
<tagezi> и да.. нужен сервер обнов, чтобы никто не пытался поставить чего не прошено :)) и все обновы через сервер гнать :)
<tagezi> :DDD
<aleksei`> уже думаю в эту сторону ..
<aleksei`> самое интересное что даже через впн на шару со своего ноута попадаю, а с хостмашины - ФИГ
<aleksei`> дайте ей пароль блин...
<aleksei`> поражаюсь, как нажатием на 1 кнопку можно всё сломать ...
<tagezi> сломать кнопкт :))
<tagezi> кстати, не сикрет что за контора?
<tagezi> и нафига вам зоопарк? :)
<tagezi> не, понятно что для САПР нужна винда, но на серверах то зачем?
<aleksei`> не секрет, библиотека
<aleksei`> оыбчная с филиалами
<tagezi> эм.. тогда точно не понятно нафига вам зоопарк
<tagezi> я думал производство какое
<aleksei`> ну там ещё видеонаблюдение на этой машине крутится, к сожелению сервак под масдай куплен был ещё давно
<aleksei`> было решено не ломать голову и не тратить время, докупить пару хдд, замутить зеркалку и сделать бэкап
<andrex> у нас регистраторы тупо стоят) для этого дела
<aleksei`> ну это у вас, а у нас камеры тупо на коаксиалке ))
<aleksei`> по старинке smbclient -L host -U% выдаёт доступные шары, значит он всё таки что-то видит ))
<aleksei`> не всё потеряно ещё ..\
<andrex> нууу и такое было сначала
<andrex>  и тоже были регики
<anton_p> я несколько дней назад рассказывал что самба после обновления ломается. мне не верили..
<andrex> потом уже на витуху перешли и всеравно перехожники на коаксиалку с них)
<andrex> ниче не ломается это глюк
<anton_p> авторизация ломается
<aleksei`> anton_p: самба - то как раз не ломается
<aleksei`> в обратку хожу как по маслу
<anton_p> там от клиента зависит по итогу
<aleksei`> andrex: работает и пусть, трогать ненадо ))
<anton_p> проблема с легаси авторизациями
<anton_p> посмотри по ченжлогу самбы
<andrex> ну у мну и спарольными и с непарольными входит причем ходит даже в те дебри куда винда попасть не может почемуто)
<aleksei`> он говорит что нет такого юзверя
<tagezi> https://debian.pro/564
<aleksei`> tagezi: я туда смотрел уже сегодня не раз, но как-то заленился под вечер катать )
<tagezi> так у тебя конфиги не должны слететь
<anton_p> если коротко, то вот http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2950-1/
<aleksei`> конфиги на месте
<tagezi> по идее, ты просто удаляешь и ставишь ту версию которая работает..
<tagezi> по ssh ты же можешь подключиться?
<aleksei`> ну конэчно могу ))
<aleksei`> anton_p: спасибо за инфу, сегодня рыл гугл, как - то не наткнулся
<tagezi> ну, откатись и забей :)) потом будет время / желание покопаешь проблему
<aleksei`> tagezi: да пусть там парень понервничает немного
<tagezi> ааа.. ну если не критично, то да, пусть понерыничает...
<tagezi> только тогда нужно помочь ему понервничать :))
<aleksei`> ну как не критично, ну бэкап не сделается за сегодня, ну ничего
<andrex> чее кто тм че бекапит по сети через самбу)
<tagezi> бекап по самбе :))
<andrex> вах чет новое
<andrex> чансерва отспилитась)
<tagezi> а у вас ёжиков с пропеллерами нет? я так хочу :))
<aleksei`> да там всё сложно
<andrex> вы еще на бунте почитайте посты там  в 16 4 еще по круче проблемы чем самба там парольку не вводит)
 * tagezi балдеет от своей уютненькой :)
<anton_p> aleksei`: по идее про авторизацию вот https://www.samba.org/samba/security/CVE-2016-2111.html
<tagezi> хорошее обновление безопасности :)) даже сам пользователь зайти не может
<aleksei`> защитились от всех ))
<andrex> сам себе на горло наступил) круть)
<andrex> акробаты самоубийцы
<tagezi> там, короче новую опцию добавили
<tagezi> если юзать NTLMv2 без  NTLMSSP то соединение отклоняют
<tagezi> и я не понимаю как это на клиент влияет
<tagezi> anton_p: ты уверен что это то что нужно?
<tagezi> artus: http://static.electronicsweekly.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/25180401/bcb9d941-f343-433a-9dae-eb41e6d37bd3.jpg
<aleksei`> там всё понятно если самба как контроллер
<aleksei`> ладно, время вышло, поеду домой )
<tagezi> правильно, работа не волк :)
<aleksei`> да я уверен что там всё элементарно, просто надо найти где именно )
<tagezi> задача на один банан, осталось найти ту обезьяну которая я ней справиться :)
<anton_p> я ни в чём не уверен, я уже несколько лет как не админ и рад этому :)
<anton_p> тёплый ламповый звук :)
<tagezi> да.. лампа на респбери это круто смотрится, не совсем понятно нахрена, но красиво :)
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: слушай, вопрос есть глупый...
<tagezi> у меня маторчик M1N10FB11G http://www.datasheetlib.com/datasheet/1165755/m1n10fb11g_nmb-technologies.html , там стартовый тон 874 mA, эт получается что нужно резистор на 4 вата ставить перед ним? о_О
<|rapidsp|> test
<ubuntuhelp> |rapidsp|, Fail!
<Sergey_IT> ку
<tagezi> ку
#ubuntu-ru 2016-04-28
<tagezi> утра всем
<aleksei`> утра
<artus> бу
<Atremka> всем прив
<aleksei`> прив
<artus> о, печальный рыцарь :D
<aleksei`> это кто? )
<artus> атремка )
<aleksei`> а почему печальный?
<artus> заржавленые латы готовы рааазвалитцоо
<aleksei`> ))
<aleksei`> а я самбу в итоге победил
<aleksei`> оказывается в конфиге самой самбы, после апдейта map to guest = bad user закоменчен был
<aleksei`> в итоге пароноидально запрашивал пароль при подключении
<SEVO44> ЕСТЬ КТО?
<artus> кричать зачем? )
<artus> aleksei`, метиш в лигу побидунов? :D
<SEVO44> ДА ТАК ПРОСТО УЗНАТЬ ТУТ ВООБЩЕ ЖИВОЕ ОБЩЕСТВО ИЛИ КАК
<artus> @kick SEVO44 живое, в лес орать иди
<SRG__> ЧТО ЗА УТЫРОК МЕНЯ ВЫКИНУЛ? ЧТО В ЛИЧКУ НЕЛЬЗЯ НАПИСАТЬ ЧТО Я НИЕ ТАК ДЕЛАЮ?
<artus> @kban --host SRG__  умри животное :D
<aleksei`> artus: пытаюсь ))
<artus> но ты же понимаеш что для попадания в лигу одной самбы мало, ломай еще че нить и чини :D ты на правильном пути )
<artus> ходють тут всякие, дверями хлопают :D
<Pavel499> Народ, apt можно использовать вместо apt-get?
<artus> в смысле ? O_o
<Pavel499> Я так понял aptitude выпилили из последних версий, зато какой-то apt есть
<artus> забей себе в алиас aptinstall 'sudo apt-get install -f' и будет тебе счастье
<artus> поставь аптитуд, проблема чтоль )
<artus> о, был когда вообще скрипт который умудрялся тянуть пакеты которые ты намереваешся ставить в надцать потоков и лиш  потом скармливать апту
<anton_p> ... скармливать дпкг?
<artus> нее, вроде оно апту кормило,  хотя надо наути и поглядеть :D
<artus> о, на гитхабе нашоль чейто похожее https://github.com/ilikenwf/apt-fast
<aleksei`> в 16 лтске просто апт можно юзать
<aleksei`> sudo apt install бла бла бла
<artus> ага, сократили имя штоль :D мега дезайнерское решение :D
<Pavel499> там еще цвета есть и полоска с процентами
<Pavel499> Кстати, никто не ставил на 16.4 php5 ?
<artus> афигеть, я хотеть это видеть :D пустите по ссх посмотреть на это чудо
<aleksei`> Pavel499: для 16 лтски пхп5 нету
<aleksei`> пхп7 доступно
<aleksei`> artus: можно и так и так, апт или апт гэ инсталл
<aleksei`> хотя руки автоматом всё равно по старинке пишут ))
<artus> мена по старинке запарило и в конфиге зсшрц живут конструкции вида aptupdate = 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' нафиг лишние буквы набивать :D
<aleksei`> размять пальцы? )
<artus> да фигли их разминать ) вроде не жалуюсь) да и разминаю я их с металом работая :D
<aleksei`> во всем мануалах команды отдельно
<aleksei`> без спецэффектов
<artus> ну как то я же не бездумно мануалы копипастю :D а так, сверяюсь с намеченым планом )
<artus> ибо когда начинаеш бездумно копипастить - замахаешся потом лечить выскочившие болячки
<aleksei`> это точно
<artus> Atremka, как успехи?
<aleksei`> artus: уже банан выписать успел )))
<artus> ну если персонаж туп чуть более чем полностью, к тому же на гейтвее , был бы с реальной регой - я быть может еще и предупредил бы разок, а так, смысл с пнем общатцо
<aleksei`> может это потенциальный гений был
<artus> да чхать мне та таких геевниев с колокольни )
<aleksei`> кстати с вэб морды +v полюбассу даже с идентом дают? )
<artus> эт войс, на канале без реги ни слова сказать нельзя ) соответственно для вебгейта автоматом войс даетцо
<aleksei`> просто только что заметил + у себя )
<artus> а, ты ж с вебгейта
<aleksei`> ну да, я же с мастдая )
<artus> я тоже) ито на иксчате
<aleksei`> лень устанавливать )
<artus> а я не устанавливал ) оно у меня есть в тотале, паверюзер который ) первое что сливаетцо с флешки на комп за которым работаю
<aleksei`> brcxfn ujdjhbim&
<aleksei`> иксчат говоришь?
<artus> угу, он хоть и упорот но всеже лучше чем ничего ) да и не тяжолый) позволял бы инет - сидел бы путей на серваке с вичатом, а так )
<artus> благо хоть знца поднята своя, обрывы нестрашны )
<artus> anton_p,  collect2.exe: error: ld returned 5 exit status ааааа, у мине бидаааа
<aleksei`> обрывы частые?
<artus> не то что бы, но бывает иногда )
<aleksei`> кста идея, у меня же тоже путти есть и сервак ))
<artus> ну так чего ты мучаешся) вичат жыж самый жирный клиент )
<aleksei`> жирный жирный )
<artus> Atremka, ниспать, починил ?
<aleksei`> artus: твой ученик? )
<aleksei`> http://www.glowing-bear.org - даже так можно
<aleksei`> даже в лису засунуть можно
<artus> по ходу моя головная боль :D ленив как ишак, ифрит его раздери, да снизайдет спокойствие луны на мою седую голову, о рахат лукум моего сердца :D
<aleksei`> :D
<aleksei`> что он чинит хоть? расскажи в кратце )
<artus> в лису совать не стоит :D егерь за растление животных накажет :D
<aleksei`> я и не собирался егеря злить )
<artus> он уже 3 недели пытаетцо проинсталить сквид , по мануалу, с тупой копипастой в которую даже вчитыватцо ненадо :D
<aleksei`> то есть тема такая что в мануале не может быть ошибок и неточностей?
<artus> он полторы недели сетапил образ :D
<aleksei`> бррр
<anton_p> artus: плавающей арифметики нет?
<anton_p> artus: похоже, вобщем, что у тебя какая то библиотека не подключается.
<SmOkE_RU> Здарова ребятушки, помогите починить nginx + php-fpm5, вместо обработки пыхи, браузер начинает скачивать скрипты
<anton_p> artus: судя по всему ты в виндах это пускаешь? :) не могу сказать сходу как подключить, но, я думаю, проблема с подключением математической библиотеки. типа -lm.
<artus> anton_p,  да я вот тоже так подумал,  вроде как сказали что нуна сталый lm.exe стягивать ибо новый поломан, воть перетягиваю )
<artus> SmOkE_RU,  знать раком настроил , смотри где очепятка
<artus> anton_p,  хееее, компиляетцоооо ^_^ мона заливать и тестить :D
<anton_p> ld.exe. привет, виндовс!
<artus> неспорю, но мой линуховый ноут у меня отобрали, засим пользуем что есть (
<artus> угу, ld , он самый
<anton_p> судя по симптомам, проблема в "дефолтной" конфигурации ld, он не знал где искать нужные библиотеки
<anton_p> как это в ардуинской среде настраивается не скажу. я не пользовался ей
<artus> библиотек я раскидал так что оно их видит все, и говорит что из всего разнообразия я те выберу ток одно )
<artus> Скетч использует 13 582 байт (44%) памяти устройства. Всего доступно 30 720 байт. все путем короче уже )
<anton_p> ну и зашибись
<anton_p> 13 кил это чего такого большого ты сделал?
<anton_p> для моргушки много
<artus> это уже работа с гироакселерометром
<anton_p> мои разного рода поделки в несколько кил умещались
<anton_p> библиотеки большие?
<artus> угу, там жеж библиотека на сам датчик немаленькая
<anton_p> я собсна управлять хотел шаговыми моторчиками. да что то передумал франкенштейнов городить :)
<anton_p> дороговато получалось учитывая недостаток инженерного планирования
<SmOkE_RU> artus да хрен его знает где там может быть ошибка, html + rails работает, пыха нет, уже неделю парюсь
<anton_p> смоук, судя по симптомам, у тебя не работает настройка реверс-прокси
<anton_p> на пых не происходит перенаправления в бэкенд
<anton_p> на счёт "да хрен его знает" -- смотри конфиги нжинкса. я хрен и я знаю :)
<artus> я ж грою в конфигах накосячил :D
<anton_p> этапы проверки: сначала разобраться что срабатывает конфигурация правильного server, затем, что в нём отрабатывает перенаправление пыха в бэкенд
<anton_p> и, главное, помнить, что магии не бывает, блять
<anton_p> artus: у тебя это студенческий проект?
<anton_p> посоветуйте плеер музыки, который не баньши и не клементина. мне нужен второй плеер, чтобы вывод шёл на вторую звукокарточку. баньши постоянно пытается поменять выход
<anton_p> а клементина уже поёт куда надо
<anton_p> я так понимаю, проблема в баньши, что с каждой песней какие то уведомления куда то о том что поётся заставляют умную пульсу делать нелёгкий выбор об автоматическом перенаправлении звука
<anton_p> клементина не даёт умной пульсе вредной пищи для размышлений, поэтому работает как надо
<linxon> у меня всегда под рукой 2 плеера, clementine и vlc
<linxon> попробуй vlc
<anton_p> vlc в качестве музона?
<linxon> ну а почему бы нет
<anton_p> ну петь он будет, но с плейлистами там мне всегда жопа казалась
<linxon> выбираешь каталог и все
<linxon> или конкретные файлы
<anton_p> а вспомнил. ему моё видео не нравилось ещё, не получался у него правильно декодинг, я снёс его поэтому
<anton_p> мёртвая говядина мне раньше нравилась ещё
<anton_p> для видео драгонплеер лучше работает. на удивлени
<linxon> наверное...
<anton_p> а щас мёртвой говядины в репах не вижу
<linxon> для меня VLC идет в качестве стимер сервера
<linxon> включаю стрим и смотрю фильмы на планшете
<anton_p> я на телеке смотрю
<anton_p> телек по хдми в комп
<anton_p> фуллхд норм
<anton_p> звук по хдми на ресивер таким образом
<anton_p> вот и получается две звуковых карточки -- одна на наушники, другая по хдми на ресивер
<anton_p> такой вопрос. как там новая 16.04, число багрепортов не смыло саппорт?
<linxon> я без понятия даже
<anton_p> ща попробую влц и ритмбокс
<linxon> ты пытаешься перенаправить звук с одного устройства на другое?
<anton_p> нет. я в итоге просто два разных звука делаю. один играет чтобы жена в квартире слушала, другой мне в наушники
<anton_p> не могу концентрироваться без наушников уже
<linxon> а в pulseaudio не пробовал смотреть?
<linxon> там же вроде как можно подобрать вывод потока
<anton_p> что именно смотреть? меня задолбало руками звук перенаправлять
<anton_p> есть pavucontrol
<anton_p> вот в нём постоянно у баньши исправляю
<anton_p> чтобы не шло два плеера мне в одни уши
<linxon> ясненько
<tagezi> шумненько вы тут сегодня
<anton_p> баньши переходит к след песне и как то "передёргивает" аудиопоток, пульса его заново может решить куда направить "автомагически"
<anton_p> кстати как из баньши выйти?
<anton_p> кроме килла не знаю...
<linxon> кнопочки не работают чтоли?
<linxon> можно хоткей подобрать
<linxon> Ctrl+Q обычно
<linxon> или Ctrl+Shift+Q
<anton_p> неа
<anton_p> нету выхода
<anton_p> запустил -- сам виноват
<artus> anton_p,  каакой там студенческий :D самый что ни на есть нестуденческий ))
<anton_p> тогда непонятно почему на ардуино :)
<anton_p> ардуино -- переоценённый конструктор-игрушка, пригодный для обучения
<anton_p> ну или для прототипирования, если итог будет мелким и восьмибитным
<anton_p> ну ещё для каких то небольших одноразовых поделок
<anton_p> стоимость атмеги из этого ардуино если я не сильно ошибаюсь, в больших партиях около 1 бакса. в небольших побольше
<anton_p> соотно пускать что-то в производство на ардуине не имеет смысла
<anton_p> плюс стабилизаторы питания и прочий ненужный обвяз, который нужен только для заливки прошивки
<anton_p> вобщем, ардуина -- это обучалка. после неё если дальше двигаться, то надо к стм32 переходить и не парить себе мозг. ну или к малинке-бананке
<anton_p> ардуина хороша для отладки восьмибитной мелочи
<artus> чего чего а стоимость меня вообще не пипчит :D
<artus> воо, закономерный вопрос, как у нее с надежностью ?
<anton_p> у кого?
<anton_p> в каких условиях? если бросать в серную кислоту, то поди плохо
<aleksei`> парам пам пам
<artus> не, если приклеить в машинке и чтоб она там жила, стойкойсть к вибрациям например
<aleksei`> крч не стал я больше заморачиваться и тупо задаунгрейдил самбу ))
<aleksei`> полёт отличный как и был
<aleksei`> а artus же мне говорил: - что мол не парься и просто даунгрейд сделай ))
<anton_p> artus: это зависит от качества изготовления конкретных плат. но, в целом, я не ожидал бы проблем
<artus> ну и ладушки)))
<true_bunta> ubuntu гавно
<andrex> это сугубо твое мнение и толко твое за исключением таких же как ты) бунта прет в своем направлении и комуто результат пути не нравится и так будет всегда.
<andrex> @voice true_bunta
<andrex> и проштрафился ты)
<true_bunta> andrex, Кто прет в своем направление, так это слака.
<true_bunta> andrex, И что же я теперь должен?
<andrex> сидеть тихо)
<andrex> ну нравится слака сиди на слаке
<true_bunta> andrex, А как ты к systemd относишься?
<andrex> ну не ддля десктопа оно, ненужно
<andrex> это одна из причин почему я свалил с бунты
<andrex> и я не орал что она говно
<true_bunta> andrex, Да чет я погорячился. Хотел спросить
<andrex> хотяя это скорее не причина даже)
<true_bunta> Ну да ладно. Ни о чем не жалею
<andrex> ибо по сути мне пофиг что там стартует демонов и прочее) если оно работает
<andrex> но тут не бунта виновата а скоре гном
<andrex> вот какого лешева гномоделы вкорячили туда систеду в зависимоти)
<artus> слака гавно :D
<andrex> и тебя вылtчим :D
<anton_p> init=/bin/bash
<artus> угу, весь день чихаю , еще и в процессинг не могу чегойто впихнуть данные с гироскопа, нунафиг работать, устал думать
<anton_p> я щас читал-читал как на яве писать (8 лет не писал, а завтра собеседование) и уснул
<artus> :D
<VsyachePuz> anton_p: а как на яве писать? по-моему на ней никто не пишет, кругом JavaScript и node.js
<andrex> было у на одно чудо ява кодер
<andrex> artus: ханну помниш? жабакодерку)
<andrex> она помойму и на толксах была в ханге...
<tagezi> anton_p: соболезнования. Когда делаеш заведомо хреновую вещь, всегда больно :((
<anton_p> VsyachePuz: это у тебя одни хипстеры кругом
<tomfarr> Народ можно офтопика?
<tomfarr> Я вот хочу себе парфюм прикупить. Кто что посоветует? И на какую стоит расчитывать сумму? Хочется како-нибудь цвет купить. Ну знаете нюхаешь и думаешь: Ммм... Фиолетовый...
<tomfarr> находка для шпиёна
<tagezi> tomfarr: очень приятный запах у DKNY Golden Delicious... с цветом не знаю.. но думаю золотистый :))
<anton_p>  это не просто оффтопик к линуксу, но и вообще к полу... :)
<Sergey_IT> вечера
#ubuntu-ru 2016-04-29
<Atremka> всем прив!
<artus> andrex, ку бубузяка, помню, чегой с ней?
<andrex> да ничего сней)
<artus> жаль :D
<andrex> просто жабакодер)
<andrex> ну или так говорит)
<artus> все они говорять... :D
<artus> а яя таки умудрилсо снять поток данных с гироскопа ^_^ , теперь останетцо это все как то удобоваримо причесать
<artus> Atremka, ну штаааааа двоешниг, как успехи? )
<Atremka> туц-туц-туц)))
<artus> о, проснулсо
<andrex> че победил всех?
<Atremka> угу
<Atremka> да меня отсылали
<Atremka> чутка модифицировал интерфейсес и напрямую через маскарад есть
<Atremka> ща документы доделаю и проксю подыму
<artus> наивный :D
<Atremka> gjxtve yfbdysq&
<Atremka> почему найвный то?
<Atremka> ща я його уаткну
<artus> ты уже месяц втыкаеш, тыкалку сломать за этов премя можно :D
<Atremka> ненене
<Atremka> я саму причину победил
<Atremka> карму сломал
<artus> ой ли, йатебениверю
<anton_p> ну расскажи хоть причину то. а то телепаты заколебались тут уже :)
<anton_p> рынок трудоустройства, что блин недвижимости. кругом одни посредники. мать их
<anton_p> а что печально, что от явы мне не отвертеться никак
<anton_p> впрочем, в моей таблице ценностей, это лучше, чем похапе
<andrex> тогда уж какоенить руби питон итд хотяя питон фз
<anton_p> проблема в том что в моей местности всем нужна ява. на втором месте дотнет.
<andrex> брр
<anton_p> при чём нужно или больше 5 лет опыта или вчерашнего студента
<anton_p> первого на яве у меня нет :) а вторым платят мало
<anton_p> года три я на ней писал, лет 8 назад...
<artus> anton_p, как собеседование? проспал?
<artus> ну так и говри что у тебя 11 лет явы :D
<anton_p> не проспал. нормально вобщем даже. я удивлён. шёл с целью просто сходить, раз недалеко :) расчитывал на отказ. отказа пока нет... :)
<anton_p> пешком всего километра три идти
<artus> норм, лисапед под жопу и вобще красота
<vamadir> )
<anton_p> собеседователь не парился техническими вопросами, сказал, что раз я программировать умею, то знания языка не важны, подтянутся сами :)
<artus> ну повезло что не хровец тупой собеседовал , по бумажке :D
<artus> *хехеровец
<anton_p> хр будет след этапом. щас был начальник отдела
<anton_p> лисапед даже скучно
<anton_p> слишком близкр
<anton_p> и в дождь не ага
<artus> непонял, всегда думал что сначала хантер а потом нач отдела, а у них наоборот тчоль? :D
<anton_p> я на лисапеде привык от 25км ездить, меньше просто не интересно
<artus> вдождь пешком однозначно веселее , ога :D
<anton_p> в дождь машина 6)
<anton_p> я ж лисапедист-любитель со стажем. кстати в программировании тоже :)
<anton_p> у меня тут рядом небольшие горки есть, метров до 500 подъёма. плюс просто местность хорошая. фоткать любил. катался.
<anton_p> щас с восьмилетним сыном в небольшие холмики на 20 км ездим по выходным...
<anton_p> очень ему нравятся спуски :)
<anton_p> 3 км на лисапеде скучно. не успел выехать как уже приехал
<anton_p> дорога до места постоянно под горку. обратно наоборот... :)
<anton_p> на счёт нодежс и яваскрипта -- редким хипстерским стартапам в больших городах такие нужны. по факту сплошная ява...
<artus> эммм, я конечно может чего не понимаю, но лесапед это а первую очередь средство передвижения, а не борьба со скукой, понаплодятцо хипстеры  :D
<anton_p> у меня три лисапеда
<anton_p> один для утилитарного перемещения жопы, один для относительно ровной местности, третий горный.
<anton_p> до покупки третьего, по горам ездил на втором :)
<artus> горный прям горный? с какой нить марзоччей на 320 мм , даунхильный двухсосис? :D
<anton_p> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-wk4dq2z2eZU/UxYc2KhmFiI/AAAAAAAAKZY/IF7V_BKFER4nPjgRFQRzu1UbTxdumYv4QCL0B/w626-h939-no/CRW_2007.jpg
<anton_p> вот горный
<anton_p> а вот не-горный, но в горах https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-zFvAzXkm8DQ/UnOHXhusqqI/AAAAAAAAGow/kljPvjFlubMEBqgnLPyVz-sGMvgQSCOCgCL0B/w1412-h939-no/crw_0663.jpeg
<artus> вилка 240? или 180 ?  прикольнооо
<anton_p> чего 240? 120мм хода, фокс
<anton_p> у вас там не обед ещё? https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-T4O_XzcaEhQ/UcRhcL7wi1I/AAAAAAAAFrk/mP2dg5uubLcUfTeMOaPY4f5h89qNW3MywCL0B/w1252-h939-no/20130621_144335.jpg
<artus> и ващее, называть велик горным , это как любую пузотерку жыпом :D регид, хардтеил и двухподвес ) с вариациями софт-хард и ацкий даунхил, ну и кроскантри .. :D
<artus> 120 маловато (( дажешш 240 )
<anton_p> 120 уже нормально для горного. не даунхил ещё, но уже ок
<artus> а 120 эт походу все ешо кроскантри , так, полетать по дорожкам не особо прыгая
<artus> а горный и не горный это жлобское название из 90х :)
<anton_p> Fox 32 Float FIT RL
<anton_p> вот на буржуйском про него http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/test-canyon-nerve-xc-8-0.629975.2.htm
<artus> о, хард на 29х ? или 28х ?
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=44339
<anton_p> хард на 28, тогда найнеры только-только начинали появляться, когда я хард уже на два раза собрал :)
<artus> даа, 28 по городу это ништяк
<anton_p> на харде менял обвес полностью, включая вилку, два раза, пока не устаканился он :)
<anton_p> однажды случайно на нём 132км за раз по горам проехал
<anton_p> горки выматывают конкретно, надо сказать
<anton_p> а "случайно" потому что планировал домой на электричке возвращаться
<artus> а я ленивая жопа все не доберусь легкую восмеристось поправить на колесах :D нефиг было по ступенькам .. .вверх  кактатцо :D  а собирать почастям вообще не преть, и вообще, самый класный лисапед - это 200ка 250 эндурик :D
<anton_p> восьмёрки лёгкие я правлю не снимая колесо. потяжелее у меня станок есть :)
<anton_p> кстати обычные деор ви-брейки с колодками кул-стоп почти не уступают дисковым тормозам
<anton_p> изза вибрейков колёса всегда ровными держу :)
<artus> да те же яйча,  а брейки меня в принципе устраивают, если уж они меня умудряютцо оттормозить в ноль ))) а я дядя не маленький :D
<anton_p> дело не столько в оттормаживании, сколько в управляемости этим.
<anton_p> не знаю каких ты размеров :)
<artus> так, чейто я наработался, надо домой собиратцо :D вобщем хороших вам выходных :)
<anton_p> тебе тож. на си уже научился программировать?
<Atremka> tcnm rnj ;bdjq
<Atremka> есть кто живой?
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Atremka> )))) в настр сквида параметр на прозрачность какой правильней??? intercept или transparent. везде по разному в манах пишут
<Atremka> http_port 192.168.31.1:3128 intercept
<Atremka> такого типа
<Atremka> все вопрос снимаю)))) ответ найден ---> до 3.1 — transparent, начиная с 3.1 — intercept
<andrex> ппц чуть не подумал что второй артус зашел
<Atremka> ребят подскажите норм анализатор логов сквида
<Atremka> чтоб я со своего ноута мог подкл к серву и посмотреть статистику (желательно в реальном времени)
<tagezi> Atremka: LibreOffice Calc? :))
<Atremka> а чито ЛО могет?
<tagezi> ЛО вообще всё мёгот.. кроме загрузки системы :))
<andrex> tail cat clog или как тама
<andrex> даже ситему грохнуть)
<tagezi> Atremka: ты Excel знаешь?
<Leagnus> Delain - My Masquerade (Live)
<tagezi> Leagnus: о_О
<Atremka> фсем харашо отдохнуть на праздниках!!! всем бобра!!!
<tagezi> кто-то не будет отдыхать
<tagezi> я сейчас копаю функционал в ЛО, которому уже год с хвостом.. и понимаю, что я хочу больно-больно дать разрабу в голову
<tagezi> создал, и нифига не объяснил как его поделием пользоваться..
<Leagnus> крышу рвёт у кого-то: Die Sektor - Blood I
<Atremka> да лан, я тож настроил все, но логи как-то не так оно пишет. ПЛЮНУЛ и после выходных займусь и вам советую))) оно после отдыха и думаецо лехше
<tagezi> в добровольной поддержке нет выходных.. либо ты всегда доступен, либо ты просто иногда забиваешь на всех
<Atremka> забей сеня))))
<tagezi> если я буду забивать, то статей по ЛО не будет вообще
<Atremka> ну так добровольцы ониже не трактора то)))) надо и отдыхать
<tagezi> а хотячки могут только в мобилниках в контактике сидеть самостоятельно
<Atremka> ну ничего меня вон артус пинками заставляет учить не только контактик)))
<Atremka> пусть тоже моск включать
<tagezi> хомячки и их начальники мозг сами не включают.. они только ныть умеют
<Atremka> мне оно конеш до вас судари как до марса на драной кобыле, но я то понимаю что фсемылюди
<Atremka> ЛО сильно от Опен отличаецо?
<Atremka> они вроде одно и тоже были, но потом разделились
<tagezi> http://infineconomics.blogspot.fi/2014/12/table-in-libreoffice-calc.html
<tagezi> вон, почитай комент за вчера
<tagezi> в статье всё описано, а она всёравно справшивает :))
<tagezi> не сильно, но отличается.. ЛО намного интенсивнее развивается
<Atremka> так вот, у меня тут кактусы не умеют нижнее подчеркивание печатать, так что им до переноса то)))
<tagezi> купи им фломастеры :))
<Atremka> им соски купить надо) рановато фломастеры
<tagezi> сосками на мониторе не подчеркнуть :)
<tagezi> а так взял фломастер и по монитору прям раз :)
<Atremka> зато плакать меньше может будут)
<Atremka> а то по предприятию метаешься потому что кто-то не могет символы ставить
<Atremka> Кстате в опенофесе мне не очень понравилась функция выставления границ, особенно жирных и тонких в перемешку. прям пока догнал после МО2007 голову сломал
<tagezi> помоему, всё довольно просто...
<tagezi> но дело привычек... большинство людей не знают что в ворде есть стили и классическая панель... а то что можно делать расчеты в таблицах текстовогоо редактора, вообще только избранные отмеченые богом
<Atremka> после 2007го оно прям огого, я на 2003 мало работал, а ОО и ЛО больше похожи (визуально) как раз на 2003
<Atremka> о боже ты меня убиваешь!!!!, ч0 в МО в ворде можно формулы в таблицах собачить?
<tagezi> и во райтере тоже :))
<Atremka> я богом не помечен(((
<tagezi> http://infineconomics.blogspot.fi/2014/11/libreoffice-writer_13.html
<Atremka> та я уже нашел в макете формулы)))
<Atremka> лан я побежал, работа как сказал артус не волк, она ВОРК
<tagezi> пока :)
<andrex> круз читоли
<andrex> artus: че там с ботом на след недели спрашивать не зя ибо выходной)
<aleksei`> вечера
<tagezi> вучера
<Sergey_IT> солнечного
#ubuntu-ru 2016-04-30
<piyavking> кто до xenial обновился, есть такие?
<andrex> на форуме спроси там есть такой роздел тестирование бубунты)
<andrex> там много кто обновился от делать нехрен
<piyavking> я непойму толи фонтконфиг слетел, то ли сам фонт поменялся.
<andrex> root@ubuntu:~# do-release-upgrade -c
<andrex> Проверка наличия нового релиза Ubuntu
<andrex> Новая версия не обнаружена
<andrex> нифига нехотит обновлять чует что там жесть)
<aleksei`> утра
<tagezi> утра
<aleksei`> и тебе утра
<Leagnus> чё блин за кодировка такая?  <CF><EE><F0><FF><E4><EE><EA>
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это начало файла?
<Leagnus> не, это в выводе git log
<vamadir> Проблема с iptables. ubuntu14.04 LTS на virtualbox internal network. Не могу открыть порты, вообще никакие. Делал обнуление iptables -X, -t nat -F, nat -X, mangle -F, mangle -X,-P INPUT ACCEPT, -P FORWARD ACCEPT, -P OUTPUT ACCEPT. Эмоций ноль. Висит в netstat только один listen ssh
<vamadir> ping
<ubuntuhelp> vamadir, Ну понг, и что?
<tomfarr> почему когда обращаешься к айподу(только что подключенному) из диалога выбора картинки в хроме, он ругается на что-то про iDevises ???
<Sergey_IT> I-под - это где?
<tagezi> это с противоположной стороны от i-над :)
<Sergey_IT> а у меня только i-тут :(
<tomfarr> ну у меня айпод.
<tomfarr> плюс гнобунту периодически не уходит в спящий режим.
<tagezi> а ты её снотворным пои :)
<tomfarr> tagezi, ты такой полезный
<tagezi> да, просто жесть, я знаю.. делаю только бессмысленные коментарии и статейки в говнобложик :)
<Sergey_IT> а зачем ее спать отпралять? Никогда не пользовался (
<tagezi> когда крышку закрываешь, чтобы не сапела по напрасну :)
<Sergey_IT> спать не хочет так-как что-то работает и не дает разрешение на сон, логи смотри
<tagezi> зачем логи смотреть? а вдруг реально узнаешь почему ноут не спит - потом сам спать не сможешь :))
#ubuntu-ru 2016-05-01
<aleksei`> утра
<Leagnus> о, все отмечают праздник, фактически, мужского начала и культ предков: попёрлись на кладбище, класть еду мертвецам...
<andrex> кааво?
<andrex> делать нефиг чтоли)
<tagezi> утра
<andrex> вечера
<tagezi> @voice Leagnus
<andrex> tagezi: :p
<tagezi> @voice Leagnus
<tagezi> да он меня забывает постоянно
<andrex> а ты про секюр мод почитай когда он тя по хосту или както еще определяет а не попаролю
<Leagnus> я милого узнаю по ... паролю
<andrex> правда минус к примеру с вебморды не поймет по хосту)
<Leagnus> andrex: , а ты чё, веришь, что православная пасха такая уже чистая от старых языческих культов?
<andrex> а я ваще фз нафиг нада пасху эту
<andrex> скорее язычество запачкано христьянскими гамункулами из головы какото попа)
<tagezi> Leagnus: топай обсуждать религии на другой канал
<andrex> tagezi: а мне плюсег
<andrex> жадина
<tagezi> Leagnus: уже 100500 раз говорил, религию и политику нехрен ворошить
<tagezi> @voice andrex
<aleksei`> и мне давай плюсик ))
<aleksei`> @voice aleksei`
<aleksei`> о как
<andrex> @voice aleksei`
<andrex> о как
<andrex> aleksei`: иди правила читай
 * aleksei` пошёл читать правила
<SomeGuy> Привет, может кто-нибудь подсказать хороший тайм-менеджер для Ubuntu?
<anton_p> cron
<Admin1488> Ночи доброй
<Admin1488> anton_p:Ты тут?
<Admin1488> ping
<ubuntuhelp> Admin1488, Есть контакт.
#ubuntu-ru 2017-04-24
<SergeyIT> утр
<anderx>  ночер
<SergeyIT> вечно ты торопишься (
<SergeyIT> ночера
<SergeyIT> андрексу - утр
<artus> цццц
<SergeyIT> это ты так языком цикаешь... или по глове пальцем стучишь? ;)
<SergeyIT> * голове *
<artus> пальцем по языку ^_^
#ubuntu-ru 2017-04-25
<aleksei`> всем утра
<SergeyIT> ку
<rapidsp> утр?
<|rapidsp|> test
<ubuntuhelp> |rapidsp|, Failed!
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Fail!
<SergeyIT> сегодня блюда только на F (
<|rapidsp|> эфный вторник
<SergeyIT> то-то все спят
<anderx> тест
<ubuntuhelp> anderx, Failed!
<anderx> ахаха
<anderx> я думал что понеельник)
<|rapidsp|> гроссмейстер не баловал разнообразием (С) :)
<this_self> привет. Есть кто живой?
<anderx> нет никто
<this_self> оо
<this_self> у меня тут маленький вопрос. Допустим, у меня есть 2 звуковые карты, на каждой по 1му стерео выходу. Мне нужно подключить 4 колонки (на каждый стерео по две), и в 4х плеерах запустить 4 разных звука асинхронно
<this_self> какой есть консольный линуксовый плеер где бы я мог указывать руками в какой канал какой звуковой карты выводить звук?
<anderx> да уж кактус
<SergeyIT> квадрокакофония
<|rapidsp|> у vlc вроде есть консольный вариант
<|rapidsp|> в принципе гугол должен знать
<aleksei`> гугл знает
<aleksei`> надо только спросить
<this_self> та гугол то знает.. я уже пару часов копаюсь. Думал вдруг кто сталкивался с подобным и подскажет мне чтобы я день не убивал на гугл и эксперименты )
<aleksei`> без гугла и эксперементов линукс - не линукс ...
<SergeyIT> а виндоуз это просто сделать?
<this_self> нужно именно в линуксе
<this_self> вся эта погребень будет работать на рашбер
<this_self> рашбери
<this_self> а там - рашбиан (аля дебиан для АРМ)
<this_self> это просто квест комната, в 4 разных местах будет стоять 4 колонки (каждая - моно выход двух стерео выходов)
<this_self> и надо в зависимости от разных действий в комнатах на разные колонки подавать разные звуки (разбитое стекло, прочая дич)
<SergeyIT> this_self: то есть задача - создать 2 стереопотока и вывести каждый на свою звуковую карту
<SergeyIT> так проще, наверно
<this_self> как минимум да
<this_self> в идеале бы конечно какой-нибудь player --channel=left --audiodevice=0 стекло.mp3
<SergeyIT> это, похоже, самому тогда писать надо
<artus> хее, бунтофоны накрылись медным тазом :D
<anderx> с разморозкй
<artus> интересно, а кто-то додумался этому малохольному посоветовать разложить звук на каналы и не сношать себе моск гиганским фалоимитатором массируя мозжичек ректально? а тупо вывести 7.1 поканально? :D двоешники
<artus> anderx, слышшш, вредный, 6-10 часов это не разморозка. такшта изыди :D
<anderx> нуууу когда там новость была про умертвость юнитей?
<anderx> вместе с бунтуфонами)
<artus> юнитя тут причем?
<anderx> внезапно)
<anderx> дак новость была одна и про то и про то
<artus> я про Ubuntu Store закроют к концу года, прекращена поддержка Ubuntu Phone
<artus> https://www.linux.org.ru/news/ubuntu/13376210
<artus> да и юнитю в отличии от закрывают мягче :)
<anderx> я ваще сэлфиш хочу на свой кирпич накатить)
<artus> а вот остатцо с типа телефонками на руках без офф оси - пичаль же ) хотя это все тлен. и большинство всяко кроят под себя, но я ешо пяток лет тому говорил что бунтофон как телефон ущербен ))
<anderx> правда думаю придется поплясать с аудио чипом и усилком хммм
<anderx> а так посмотрел оно както по удачней ведройда будет)
<anderx> там не такой куцый никс
<artus> не суть скудности системы. вопрос не в операционке, а в софте который можно на ней запустить)
<artus> и да, всякие консольные извраты на телефоне нахрен не нужны от слова совсем. есть ссх на вдски аль более подъодящие сети из всяких там малин и распбери.
<artus> а вот иметь под руками адекватный нафигатор, агрекатор и иже с ними - весчь нужная. нефиг превращать комуникаторы в ужербные сервера только потому что типа можно. один фиг это то еще дрочево наждаком по нежной коже. только
<artus> для адептов истинных извращений.
<anderx> artus: да ну тя
<anderx> а какже научный интерес)
<artus> anderx, эммм, а в чем он выражаетцо? :)
<anderx> дак потыкать в говняшку)
<anderx> я вот и хочу ее портануть и прошить)
<artus> вооот даже в бизе со сливочным кремом иногда лень тыкать, не то чт ов говняшку :D видать перерос я тыкательный возраст :D
<anderx> да тоже уже начинает лень ленивая побежать во чето тыкать
<artus> неужто, может просто устал в говняшках ковырятцо? :)
<anderx> ага охота спокойной скучной жизни)
<anderx> уже даже стал бекапы делать профией всех если вдруг на подвиг потянет и вследствии подвига сверну пол башки системе)
<artus> я 2 месяца отресайзить винт не могу :D а без этого апдейт системы проблемаа :D  с обнуленным кешем апт - 1.1 гига в корне :) уполовиниваетцо после перечитывания реп :D
<anderx> да уж
<JohnDoe_71Rus> блин, там времени на ресайз полчаса
<anderx> меняй фс на которая умеет или делай lvm) чтоб потом не ресайзить всякое)
<artus> так то да, и пара флешек , на одной клонзила чтоб сбекапить, на второй резалка винтов. ноооо это же нужно плюнуть и таки сделать )
<artus> anderx, слышш, втопку мне потом в случае посыпавшегося винта ковырять лвмы :) нету у меня на зеркалирование железа )
<anderx> нууу как знаеш)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> эх, жаль ник не eklmn
<anderx> а я спать а то уже 3 тий час ночи а я не спавши)
<artus> слабак :) до 8ми еще жить и жить
<anderx> в 8 мне уже нада на работе быть в тык)
<anderx> ш
<artus> а забить? :D
<anderx> штраф процентов так 80 зп)
<anderx> мона не забить а отмазатся)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> месячной или дневной?
<anderx> месячной
<artus> да ну нафиг такую работу :D я бы еще вредительствовал :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> жоска. но тогда опаздывать каждый день. уплочено жи
<anderx> а там быстро 3 раза опоздаеш и все
<anderx> )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> несправедливо!
<artus> anderx, тяжело рабам нынче? :D
<anderx> да
<artus> эх, а сбежать? :)
<anderx> да лень
<anderx> да и некуда какбы)
<anderx> искать еще куда
<anderx> ну нафиг
<artus> ну трудись, чего еще сказать :D
<SergeyIT> вечера
<artus> о, сереневенькой вернулси
<SergeyIT> я никуда и не уходил
<SergeyIT> помянули убунтуфон?
<artus> угуу )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> аминь
#ubuntu-ru 2017-04-26
<covart> Приветствую. Надеюсь, что пишу в нужном окошке. Первый раз в жизни зашёл в чат...
<covart> Ребята, в нужном окошке пишу или нет?
<aleksei`> всем утра доброго
<covart> Доброе.
<covart> То есть пишу я всё-таки куда надо.
<covart> Извините, у вас можно задать вопрос касательно ubuntu server&
<covart> *?
<aleksei`> задавайъ
<covart> Надо было сделать файловый сервак на убунте и втянуть его в домен под управлением AD.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Разработчики проекта Debian объявили о скором прекращении доступа к репозиториям пакетов с использованием протокола FTP. Поддержка FTP будет сохранена до 1 ноября
<covart> В домен втянулся, через wbinfo -u пользователей видит, а логина нет. И getent с домена не видит.
<covart> Ubuntu Server 16.04
<covart> Ну что, знает кто-нибудь, что с этим делать?
<aleksei`> домен форточный?
<covart> В смысле? Windows домен с аутентификацией через kerberos.
<covart> В домен она вогнана.
<covart> уже.
<covart> Я всё по этому руководству делал. http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B4_%D0%B2_%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%BD_windows
<covart> Ну что?
<aleksei`> covart, а винбинд настроен правильно у тебя?
<covart> Вроде настраивал. Насчёт правильности - не в курсе. Всё по статье.
<SergeyIT> И какой срок по этой статье дают?
<aleksei`> лет 5-7 ...
<SergeyIT> то есть в убунту 23.04 заработает...
<aleksei`> covart, http://imbicile.pp.ru/ubuntu-16-04-active-directory/ гугл как всегда рулит
<aleksei`> SergeyIT, а вдруг заработает? ...
<SergeyIT> тогда еще срок добавят
<covart> Спасибо!!!
<covart> Попробуем по этой инструкции.
<covart> В общем, сделал по этой инструкции. Все пункты соблёл. Но проблема осталась. Машина в домене, wbinfo -u выводит список доменных пользователей, но система их не принимает. На getent - только системные пользователи.
<covart> Уже все конфиги перекопал...
<covart> Здесь - последняя надежда.
<SergeyIT> здесь я не помню таких обсуждений
<ZyryanPahan> Здравствуйте! Нужна помощь. Начал установку Ubuntu 16.04.2 с mini.iso netboot, установка астановилась на скачивании  ntsf-3g-udeb. Смена зеркала не помогает, соединение с интерном в норме.
<anderx> всетаки у тебя проблема
<anderx> тока что поставил с нетбута
<anderx> )
<anderx> вот спецом решил проверить
<SergeyIT> с инетом проблема значит
<ZyryanPahan> Ты по мою душу? Спасибо что подключились. сейчас попробую проверить.
<ZyryanPahan> anderx а ты с какого образа ставил? я с http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<ZyryanPahan> ставлю на virtualbox, ping ru.archive.ubuntu.com проходит нормально, до ntsf-3g-udeb другие пакеты скачались нормально.
<anderx> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<anderx> зеркало archve.ubuntu.com
<anderx> ну могу щас 32 бита воткнуть мне не долго
<ZyryanPahan> Буду благодарен
<ZyryanPahan> пробовал archve.ubuntu.com ru.archve.ubuntu.com us.archve.ubuntu.com
<SergeyIT> archive.*...
<anderx> ну тока что нтфс3г прилетел
<ZyryanPahan> мдя.
<ZyryanPahan> md5 mini.iso есть?
<anderx> а хеш сумма то его тут причем)
<anderx> он нужен ток чтоб инсталяшку запустить
<ZyryanPahan> то есть в нем ошибки не играют роли?
<SergeyIT> ad4af3542fdd7c41684114ff8127f937
<ZyryanPahan> да хэшь сходится, AD4AF3542FDD7C41684114FF8127F937
<anderx> если в нем будут ошибки он не заработает вообще
<ZyryanPahan> как можно проверить доступность пакета, допустим в из консоли нетбута?
<anderx> wget
<anderx> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ntfs-3g/
<anderx> я вот че удивился минимаьная система пакетов 800 имеет в убунте) при том что у меня система с гуями и прочими плюхами составляет всегото 693 пакета и то я както не шибко заморачивался
<ZyryanPahan> в винде по этому адресу открывается дириктория, а в нетбут пытался скачать index.html, но не смог записать
<anderx> ой все
<anderx> ты ссылку на пакет скорми а не диру
<ZyryanPahan> я понимаю
<anderx> или мне еще подумать за тебя?
<ZyryanPahan> где мне взять ссылку?
<ZyryanPahan> щя погуглю
<anderx> в дире
<anderx> по ссылке
<anderx> )
 * anderx под столом
<ZyryanPahan> их там целая куча, и я думаю они все скачаются, проблема гдето в другом месте
<ZyryanPahan> tar: write error: no space left on device - я так понимаю вот корень проблемы, он доходит до ntfs-3g-udeb и на этом память кончается. На сайте не нашел минимальные системные требования для нетбута, а в общем для 16.04.2 Сервер (минимальный) 300 МГц 192 мегабайта ОЗУ, а у мен
<ZyryanPahan> я 256 - попробую увеличить
<ZyryanPahan> Да, действительно проблема была в количестве ОЗУ, для установки netboot необходимо 512 мб ОЗУ. Выходит страница https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/preparing-to-install.html#system-requirements содержит не совсем корректные сведения.
<anderx> эм
<anderx> хотяя модет быть
<anderx> ибо тмпфс места не хватило и все
<SergeyIT> 640 Mb на все хватит (с)
<ZyryanPahan> Самое главное что установщик про это молчит падлюка! Я в логи смотрел во время загрузки, он скачивает файл, потом распоковывает, и получает tar: write error: no space left on device, идет дальше, скачивает следующий пакет, и получает write error no such file or directory, а на
<ZyryanPahan> экране пишет что скачать не может
<ZyryanPahan> Система встала и работает с 512 мб ОЗУ.
<ZyryanPahan> Всем спасибо за помощь. И всего доброго.
<artus> вечер
<SergeyIT> вечер и тебе
<artus> чиво интересного?
<SergeyIT> ничего... дебиан снесу, не дружит он пока с lxqt
<covart> Всем привет. Ребят, никто не сталкивался с wps office?
<artus> SergeyIT, я тебе давал линк на дистр с твоим куте, ты его щупал?
<artus> covart, кто такой? нафиг нужен?
<covart> Офисный пакет от китайцев кроссплатформенный.
<SergeyIT> artus, не пробовал и не знаю, буду ли, подумаю
<covart> Понятно. Просто с одной проблемкой тут столкнулся...
<covart> Он точная копия ms office 2010 или 2013.
<covart> Короче сам разбираться буду.
<SergeyIT> это МС продукт?
<SergeyIT> точной копией не может быть по определению
<artus>  и че им либры не хватает, упорютцо в каку какуюто
#ubuntu-ru 2017-04-27
<|rapidsp|> блин! в федоре кнопку пауер на клаве поддержали.. гады
<anderx> ахаха
<anderx> а гдето ее досих пор не поддерживают?
<|rapidsp|> в бунте у меня никогда не работала
<|rapidsp|> и в минте
<anderx> у меня работала
<anderx> онаж на acpi повязана
<|rapidsp|> вроде в твиках гдето есть настройка. надо будет посмотреть
<|rapidsp|> а... может быть
<SergeyIT> утр
<anderx> рту
<|rapidsp|> тру
<artus> утря днявого
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ? у тебя ужо вечор должон быть
<anderx> у меня вечер
<anderx> у него день
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот развелось то
<anderx> через часов 5ть уже будет ноч
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня отец по юности радиосвязью увлекался. у него было много карточек
<SergeyIT> Землю надо плоской сделать и будет у всех одно время
<artus> нафиг с земли нужно сваливать и вводить среднегалактичесское
<JohnDoe_71Rus> где оно, это среднее?
<SergeyIT> в среднегалактическом вся история человечества и секунды не наберет
<anderx> не если удет плоской то будет не очень)
<anderx> а если ьудет квадратной то ваще не айс)
<x64386> 8-)
<x64386> привет, кто-то (кроме гугл) может помочь с получением имени хоста по dhcp на livecd?
<anderx> request subnet-mask, broadcast-address, routers, domain-name, domain-name-servers, host-name;
<anderx> require host-name;
<anderx> помог надеюсь
<x64386> мм
<x64386> это параметры grub?
<anderx> а каким лесом груб к dhcpcd
<x64386> https://askubuntu.com/questions/210530/casper-set-hostname-via-dhcp
<x64386> я делал так как здесь рекомендуют, только дописал эхо в casper.log
<x64386> в итоге имя не получил своё, и в лог эхо не вписалось
<x64386> на счёт леса
<anderx> при том что наскока я знаю в ливке сислинукс)
<x64386> net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0
<x64386> каким здесь лесом граб к имени интерфейсов тогда?
<x64386> если ты хотел сказать как добавить имя на dhcp-сервер
<x64386> с этим трудностей нет
<x64386> вопрос как его передать в casper
<x64386> при том, что все pxeboot-версии нормально тянут имя с dhcp сервера
<x64386> ума не приложу что сделать ещё
<x64386> :-(
<tagezi> утра
<artus> угууу
<SergeyIT> вечера
<SergeyIT> artus, поставил спаркилинукс - лучше адаптирован под lxqt
<artus> ну логично )) а я другой советовал спецом заточеный под твою кутю ?
<artus> афигеть, кубитторент сломался и теперь посылает мменя с криком illegal hardware instruction. причем еще пару дней тому работал, да чт за напасть то
<SergeyIT> вырус вырос
<artus> да я вроде не сажал
<SergeyIT> весна - само всходит
<SergeyIT> вчера только в компе контакты чистил - плата видеозахвата перестала хватать (
<artus> дык я вобще ничего не чистил. даже не обновлял ничего. с чего оно :(
<SergeyIT> так и у меня внезапно перестала работать, вот чистить и пришлось
<artus> ну у тебя это карма :D
<SergeyIT> эта карма называется - наука о контактах ;)
<artus> не, ну это понятнооо , зачистить то что нужно и изолировать то что не нужно :D
#ubuntu-ru 2017-04-28
<aleksei`> утра всем
<tagezi> утра
<artus> тря
<anderx> жарень
<anderx> 30 адовых градусников
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Понг понг понг...
<artus> anderx, дядяяяяя, анууууу давай умную мысль задвигай. чем illegal hardware instruction  qbittorrent лечитцо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> меняй туроператора (с)
<artus> ну, привык жеж. по быстрому арией могу стянуть, но трансмишн нихачу :(
<anderx> другой версией лечитсо)
<anderx> либо пересборкой
<anderx> пересоберать с нужными инструкциями к процу или илискать новую версию libtorrent
<anderx> короче) так вот
<anderx> artus: ты понел?
<anderx> )
<anderx> https://github.com/arvidn/libtorrent/commit/680eddf3d421f97ba01e8c162b263f31693ba352
<anderx> пофикшено уже даже)
<covart> Приветствую всех.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мужики, нас спалили
<anderx> нет тебя тока
<anderx> а я в шапке невидимке)
<artus> anderx, дыыыыык почемууу?? работало исправно, ничего не менялось и даже система не обновлялась, просто внезапно вот так сломалось. и блин кааких ему инструкций не хватает то в x5670 , там ваще любая хотелка :D
<artus> бред карочи каакой то
<covart> Извиняюсь, снова приходится обращаться сюда. Снова возникли вопросы по ubuntu server. Сервер находится в домене AD. Как объяснить самбе, что пользователям домена можно подключаться к шарам?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: "я ничего не делала, оно само" (с)
<anderx> ну пофикшено что убрали sse42
<artus> anderx, дык еще в прошлом году , а причем оно если еще на прошлой неделе работало
<anderx> ну значит чето сломалось) в камне инструкции потерялись)))
<anderx> на ровном месте
<artus> ага, внезапно так :D
<anderx> диградидует
<artus> с криком - ой все :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> прилетел апдейт на микрокод CPU
<covart> Извиняюсь, снова приходится обращаться сюда. Снова возникли вопросы по ubuntu server. Сервер находится в домене AD. Как объяснить самбе, что пользователям домена можно подключаться к шарам?
<anderx> ну это в дмесг чето валится? ну и тупо отладчиком позыреть что ему не нра)
<anderx> но это интсрукции) какбудто собрано под другой проц)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "это опенсорц, детка. собери под свой" (с)
<anderx> а ему проще выкинуть этот кубиторрент)
<artus> Apr 28 14:10:33 mypc kernel: [ 4041.684294] traps: qbittorrent[11001] trap invalid opcode ip:7fc52410f9b0 sp:7ffcb5e295f8 error:0
<artus> Apr 28 14:10:33 mypc kernel: [ 4041.684298]  in libQt5Core.so.5.7.1[7fc523e7c000+4bd000]
<anderx> при том что он гтк юхает) и зачемто кутишный зафигачил)
<artus> в сислог при попытке запустить
<artus> anderx, потому что он мне нраитцо )
<anderx> ваще смахивает на косяки в железе
<anderx> как будто у тя чето дохнет
<anderx> ну типо памяти)
<anderx> а биоса прошивки есть там на мать?
<anderx> поновее)
<anderx> но всеравно либо либы кривые либо железо
<anderx> опять все тоже самое)
<artus> ну железо врятли. были бы затыки еще в чем нить
<anderx> ну попробуй по новее найти и обновить)
<anderx> че тут еще скажеш)
<anderx> или постарее
<artus> кроме бедового 2х терабайтника под помойку остальное вроде живо )
<artus> дык даже пурджанул и переустановил. ну пофиг. попробуемс делюгу
<anderx> а версии у тя какие?
<anderx> ну саой кутехерни и либторрента
<artus> а фиг нает :D Пакет: qbittorrent
<artus> Версия: 3.3.7-3
<anderx> попробовать поставить их) посмотреть хотя на генте таких проблем быть не может тока если с другого компа бин пакет не нативный вытащить)
<anderx> у меня уже даже нет такой
<anderx>  Доступные версии:      3.3.10 (~)3.3.11 (~)3.3.12
<anderx> не ну точна нада те ее оновлять)
<artus> на посмотримс. мейби
<anderx> а libtorrent  0.13.3 (~)0.13.4 0.13.6
<artus> Пакет: libtorrent19
<artus> Версия: 0.13.6-1.1
<anderx> ну хоть в этом боле менее ито чето они правили уже там и видимо поправили)
<artus> но либторент у мну не стоит.
<anderx> у мну тоже
<artus> он по ходу ненужет кубитору
<anderx> обнови сам кубик и в кутях какаято жесть у тя там была
<anderx> прикол на сайте 1.1.2 либторрент
<anderx> мы устарели)
<anderx> ушел я в гамазинку
<anderx> )
<artus> anderx, кароче походу забили его компилять в репы, что на бунту что на дебы :D эххх
<anderx> в ппа нет?
<|rapidsp|> а бунта 17.04 по дефолту с юнити скачивается?
<|rapidsp|> чета никак толком описания не вижу
<artus> вроде как в последний раз с юнитей
<anderx> 1710 уже без
<|rapidsp|> и есть в семействах смотрю ubuntu-gnome :)
<anderx> ну как обычно)
<anderx> дак давно есть
<artus> оно и было всегда :) и вернетцо обратно во главу))
<|rapidsp|> отстал. я гдето с 12.04 только на апгрейдах LTS жил :)
<anderx> ну и норм
<anderx> жил бы дальше
<|rapidsp|> ну вот не жилось :)
<|rapidsp|> да видюха гаркнула, а я на дистр грешил, все разные ставил
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чего на них пинять. собираются из одних сорцов, одинаковыми командами.
<|rapidsp|> из одних то из одних... :)
<artus> спиртом нуна было протереть :D
<anderx> artus: надо по мордям надавать некоему Cristian Greco
<anderx> ))
<|rapidsp|> да спирту то вот как раз перелил видимо :)
<artus> anderx, аххаааа :)
<anderx> artus: https://launchpad.net/~qbittorrent-team/+archive/ubuntu/qbittorrent-unstable?field.series_filter=xenial )
<anderx> https://launchpad.net/~qbittorrent-team/+archive/ubuntu/qbittorrent-stable?field.series_filter=zesty или вот
<anderx> libtorrent-rasterbar ему нужен а не libtorrent
<anderx> это я тупанул)
<anderx> вот в нем и проблема видимо
<artus> ага
<anderx> о у меня хром в первые в хизни загнулся)
<artus> кеды уронили хроооомммм :D
<anderx> кеды в понедельник улетели в трубу
<anderx> ща e21
<artus> ты чивооо, как так то?
<anderx> а так вот стейдж 4 из системы чрут снос кед с кутями и установка enlightement и накатывание все обратно)
<anderx> на случай если все пойдет по...
<aleksei`> оу, при пятнице оживление тут )
<artus> aleksei`, тебе показалось :D
<SergeyIT> это они во сне
<aleksei`> или это я во сне? о_0
<eikoninaru> приветствую сообщество!
<artus> о, шпиен
<anderx> забабан его)
<eikoninaru> где шпиён?
<artus> eikoninaru, дык ты же :D
<eikoninaru> artus: с каких делов? )
<artus> ну нужно же кого нить назначить на эту должность :)
<eikoninaru> так это назначение было?! )
<eikoninaru> что хоть делать?
<eikoninaru> явки, пароли и все такок
<JohnDoe_71Rus> агенты влияния...
<artus> eikoninaru, а фиг тебе. готовся к пыткам :D
<eikoninaru> йохохо
<SergeyIT> вечра
<SergeyIT> artus: в lxqt с удивлением увидел в НМ страничку proxy... но только через *.pac файл
<SergeyIT> еще - регулятор яркости в настройках
<artus> SergeyIT, эмм, в нм прокси изначалльно была же
<artus> правда ручная и автоматическая
<SergeyIT> не видел (
<SergeyIT> Джон опять квирк рекламирует, нет чтобы что-то дельное сказать
#ubuntu-ru 2017-04-29
<SergeyIT> утр
<artus> тртртр
<SergeyIT> таркторист нынче?
<artus> ленивый , пальцем шевелить на клавишах лень :D
<anderx> р
<anderx> это мой ленивый рык
<anderx> )
<SergeyIT> зверствуешь? )
<anderx> да вон даже метка стоит
<SergeyIT> а у нас листики наконец раскрываются на деревьях
<anderx> от этих листиков потом так погано машину мыть мерзость)
<SergeyIT> нечего под деревьями машину держать
<anderx> дак летит с них а ставится не под ними)
<artus> вот понаставят свои ведра и ноють. фу такими быть
<SergeyIT> я не ною )
<eikoninaru> 0/
<eikoninaru> физкульт привет участникам регаты
<eikoninaru> кде есть у кого прям сейчас?
<artus> кеды зло. темболее когда о них спрашивают шпиены
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как пропатчить фрибсд под кде?
<SergeyIT> а это что такое? (
<artus> как пропатчить патч для патча?
<SergeyIT> то есть пропапапачить
<artus> угу, вроде того :)
<eikoninaru> artus: ко всем своим недостаткам, ты еще и кедоненавистник :'-)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> гуененавистники. онли консоль
<eikoninaru> ps/2 и юсб залепили пластелином)
<SergeyIT> опусти в кипяток на 2 часа
<artus> eikoninaru, я не ненавижу кедокакашки, я их просто презираю :D
<eikoninaru> твое презрение выжигает всех инакомыслящих на канале, похоже)
<SergeyIT> кедщики вымерли уже годы назад
<SergeyIT> и стали зомби на винде
<artus> eikoninaru, дада, я даже месного кедоадепта сверг и сбросил в пучину вендолобызаний :D
<SergeyIT> он даже в джабере уже не виден
<JohnDoe_71Rus> теневой интриган
<eikoninaru> о ком речь, мущины?
<SergeyIT> с какой целью спрашиваешь имя?
<eikoninaru> SergeyIT:  собсно, имя то и не спрашивал
<eikoninaru> шпиён жи
<SergeyIT> тогда скажу о ком - о нём ;)
<SergeyIT> не, нехорошо так, правильнее - о Нём
<artus> вы еще памятник тут водручите и поклонятцо начните :D
<eikoninaru> если не ошибаюсь, тут упоминали некоего блогера
<SergeyIT> о Нем Великом
<eikoninaru> но он, вроде было унити полюблял
<SergeyIT> блогер - это кто?
<SergeyIT> ругательное что-то?
<eikoninaru> зависит от контекста)
<eikoninaru> забыл его
<eikoninaru> убунтофон тоже у него
<eikoninaru> обзоры на него шлепал
<eikoninaru> в бложике у себя
<eikoninaru> artus: говори! Он?
<SergeyIT> нет
<SergeyIT> тот нормальным был
<JohnDoe_71Rus>  тот, чьё имя нельзя называть
<artus> eikoninaru, ты о каких недоблогерах вещаешь?
<eikoninaru> товарищ выше ^ уже объявил нормальным
<eikoninaru> он знает, о ком плачет колокол) artus
<SergeyIT> тут не скамеечка с пенсионерами чтобы кого то обсуждать
<artus> SergeyIT, а шо, макарышна ужо не выйдеть? итить ее коромыслом да по ее горбу. :D
<eikoninaru> SergeyIT: так мы кде обсуждаем, если чтр
<eikoninaru> и его превосходство над остальными де
<artus> eikoninaru, нарываисии? :D
<eikoninaru> и мене коромыслом?
<artus> и тебу :D
<eikoninaru> пошто?
<eikoninaru> животинку мучить
<artus> а вон, дед сироша бушуеть. сугубо для развлечения :D
<artus> * ж
<eikoninaru> не в духе дядя, видно
<SergeyIT> я просто ворчу... чего макарышну приплетаешь?
<SergeyIT> а кде здесь давно не обсуждают - хватит что гугуль весь он него плачет
<eikoninaru> то не гугль
<eikoninaru> то неосиляторы
<artus> с кедами на вендоканалы :D
<SergeyIT> а чего там осиливать то?
<eikoninaru> так и я о том жи
<SergeyIT> уйма всяких настроек, когда все, что надо от ОС элементарно без этого работает
<SergeyIT> нам свистелки не нужны
<artus> SergeyIT, у ти мой хорооошиййй ^_^
<eikoninaru> если звезды зажигают, значит это кому нибудь нужно
<eikoninaru> парни, подвязывайте с наркотой))
<SergeyIT> ты КДЕ имеешь ввиду?
<artus> ты тогоо, в чужой монастырь то со своим косяком не ходи :D
<artus> понабигают панимаш
<eikoninaru> хоть в топик поставьте тогда -- за упоминание кде три года растрела
<eikoninaru> мне всего-то нужен ьыл один кадэешник)
<artus> а чего, на кедоканал слабо зайти?
<eikoninaru> можно
<eikoninaru> я ж не щнал, что так бомбанет)
<SergeyIT> так ты бы вопрос задал - может кто и знает
<SergeyIT> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<SergeyIT> темнотаааа
<artus> eikoninaru, чего у тебя там уже бомбануло?
<eikoninaru> гномоводы)
<eikoninaru> бомбанули
<SergeyIT> гномов здесь нет - все великаны
<artus> eikoninaru, мальчик, ты потролить? это мимо
<eikoninaru> artus: ок
<eikoninaru> не кипятись
<SergeyIT> так где вопрос то?
<eikoninaru> не я начал
<artus> че мне кипятитцо, я салатик ем :D
<eikoninaru> смачного!
<artus> дякую
<eikoninaru> всем вечера
<eikoninaru> вопросов нет
<eikoninaru> ибо отвечать тут некрму)
<eikoninaru> пока!
<artus> и спрашиваетцо - чего залетал :D
<SergeyIT> и как же много таких стало (в %) - проблемы образования что ли (
<SergeyIT> дождь
#ubuntu-ru 2017-04-30
<SergeyIT> спите?
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: Нет
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: Чем помочь?
<UNIm95> Общий вопрос в чат: Кто использует Bluetooth наушники? Есть у кого скрипт для переключения между выводом звука между 3.5mm и bluetooth?
<anderx> 'vэм я когда юзал гарнитуру нафиг ненадобыло никакого переключателя
<anderx> странно)
<SergeyIT> bt вообще не использую (
<anderx> я щас тоже
<anderx> последний раз был лет 9 назад
<UNIm95> Да я вчера bt уши купил.
<UNIm95> вполне доволен. музыка+фильмы норм
<UNIm95> только надо вручную через pavucontrol переключать
<UNIm95> с 3.5 на bt и обратно.
<SergeyIT> может здесь https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1132200
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: Спасибо за ссылку
<UNIm95> Может даже нормально баш скрип напишу.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да вроде никакого скрипта не надо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> когда уши активны они сами на себя звук забирают
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня правда одна бага была
<SergeyIT> мне то зачто, гуглю скажи )
<UNIm95> Лод
<UNIm95> лол
<UNIm95> Только проверил звук
<UNIm95> как гарнитуру в bt наушников
<UNIm95> звук приходящий в наушники автоматом идет на микрофон
<artus> туццц
<Sergey_IT> туту
<artus> сироожаааа ^_^ прюветтт :)
<artus> хее, жынка загорелась себе мот взять :D чеет я того, мандражирую :D хотя только за :D
<Sergey_IT> 4-х колесный возьми
<tagezi> пусть берёт 8-ми колесный
<tagezi> точно не уподет )
<artus> не, квадрам на допы запрет :) да и ... вот знашш, безопаснее на 2х колесах выпускать :D каак минимум илюзия безсмертности пропадает сразу :D и заставляет сразу голову включать :D
<Sergey_IT> зато страшнее, когда голова отключается... паника
<artus> ну категория B то у нее честно открыта :) практики конечно маловато опосля, но до полного отруба не доходило :)
<UNIm95> artus: А тебя жена уже задолбала?
<artus> ну чего так категорично то :D
<artus> да и на 120 кубиках сильно не разгонешься и не почудиш :)
<UNIm95> artus: 150-170
<UNIm95> Это не сильно?
<artus> 125-150 потолок, класика, максимум 12 лошадок, с потолком в 90-100 - по мне так это ниочем :) это же не призыв откручивать в полку газюльку :) нормально :)
<artus> *125-150 в кубах
<artus> 110-115 по спиртометру - в реале по жепесе дадут 100-107 , а поднимать крейсер игрой звездами - нафиг надо ))
#ubuntu-ru 2018-04-23
<toly> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<aleksei`> утра
<JohnDoe_71Rus> release week
<aleksei`> 26 вроде как
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага
<aleksei`> ну зна уже можно потихоньку переползать на 16.04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> бгг
<aleksei`> по идее допиленная должна быть уже )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> говномамонта
<viatlvitoo> Доброго времени, новеньких принимаете?
<andrex> SergeyIT: hi)
<SergeyIT> привет, ты что-то зачастил ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> он ждет четвергашного хайпа
<SergeyIT> а что будет-то?
<SergeyIT> ни-че-го
<SergeyIT> кому надо - уже с 18.04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну да, такого аншлага как с 10.04 уже не будет
<andrex> зачастил...
<andrex> я и не уходил
<andrex> мне то что ваш аншлаг)
<andrex> на десктопе гента на ноуте solus
<aleksei`> тут некоторые вроде меня ещё с 14 лтски слезть не могут )))
<SergeyIT> а ты на #ubuntu-ru... и ждешь чего-то
<aleksei`> в двух филиалах вообще всё крутится на 10.04 серваке и норм
<aleksei`> а вы тут про 18ю04 ...
<SergeyIT> а почему нет? Все движется...
<aleksei`> согласен, но лень метаться, если всё устраивает и так )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> таки да, шлюз на 10.04 гыгы
<aleksei`> )
<andrex> SergeyIT: а жлу когда топик менять же)
<andrex> или вам сразу 129.4 сделать)
<andrex> и уйти)
<andrex> да и дистр не показатель) все проблемы одинаково решаются на всех)
<andrex> SergeyIT: да и ваще. злой ты)
<SergeyIT> я не злой, а ворчливый ))
<andrex> бубубу
<andrex> а ну да 60+ лет
<andrex> эх когда я таким стану)
<SergeyIT> ты хуже будешь ))
<andrex> это хорошо)
<SergeyIT> тебе будет хорошо )
<andrex> это хорошо
 * andrex любит людей... бесить
<SergeyIT> не заметил за тобой такого
<Nastya> Добрый день. я решила последовать совету JohnDoe_71Rus и выбираю железо на котором будет стоять  Ubuntu High Sierra. Подскажите, какое брать?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Ubuntu High Sierra не существует в природе. значит и железа такого нету
<Nastya> существует железо.. я вот выбираю между MacBook Pro15 и Macbook Pro 13
<JohnDoe_71Rus> брать священный макбук что бы осквернить его линуксом или виндой? какое кощунство
#ubuntu-ru 2018-04-24
<tomfarr> в наше время Hight сиера ставили на ПК, подключали пиратские кексты... А тут вона чо
<tomfarr> !memo Nastya = бери 15ку она мощней
<andrex> ставил я вашу  серу она  такая сера что ппц)
<tomfarr> я сиерой уже год пользуюсь
<tomfarr> доволен
<tomfarr> айфоню прикупил
<tomfarr> завел кошку
<tomfarr> Телик 1080 32 дюйма
<andrex> понятоно
<andrex> тока те кто серу берут) могут и телик взять ибо тоже сера там одна
<andrex> и кот тоже засьера
<tomfarr> тока у меня сиера на ПК
<tomfarr> до последнего апгрейда была ёусимите на АМД
<andrex> не долго вам осталось танцульки танцевать) макось на арм переводить обрались чтоли)
<tomfarr> эт оне инсайдерская инфа
<andrex> ну судя как яблочники жданые до денег реально 175% процентов
<aleksei`> утра
<SergeyIT> ку
<andrex> й
<SergeyIT> нород прибывает, но все молчат (
<andrex> немые
<andrex> и глухие)
<andrex> да кста в честь чего это вдруг стали прибывать....
<andrex> а в спомнил
<andrex> SergeyIT: это просто боты)
<andrex> яж кучу флагов по снимал
<andrex> во настя которая через веб морду ходит главный троь бот)
<andrex> просто с нее бан снял)
<andrex> я не удивлюсь что там не настя а Николай)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Петр
<SergeyIT> двойня может?
<andrex> может и тройня
<andrex> зависит от уровня шизы))
#ubuntu-ru 2018-04-25
<furaidi> Как обстоят дела с убунтой для плашетов на MTK процессорах?
<aleksei`> утра всем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как удалить partition table? gparted предлагает только сменить
 * anderx плодитсо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> В KVM добавлена поддержка систем, имеющих более 7.999TB памяти;
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это хде такое щасте?
<anderx> ну раз добавили значит есть
<anderx> или будет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 640Kb хватит для всего (с)
<shade_gastovsky> Всем доброго дня
<shade_gastovsky> кто сталкивался с проблемой c нихким разрешением на интегрированных видеокартах intel от порта VGA?
<shade_gastovsky> максимум 1024х768
<shade_gastovsky> винда выдает намного выше
<SergeyIT> shade_gastovsky, на форуме кто-то сталкивался
<andrex> !xrandr | shade_gastovsky
<ubuntuhelp> shade_gastovsky: XRandR 1.2 может использоваться для построения мультимониторных конфигураций. См. http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<andrex> !forum
<ubuntuhelp> Форум находится тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru
<andrex> !x
<ubuntuhelp> X Window System отвечает за графический вывод. Для перезапуска X выполните в консоли "sudo /etc/init.d/{gdm|kdm} restart". Чтобы установить разрешение экрана или решить др. проблемы X, см. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution ps: !withoutX
<andrex> shade_gastovsky: сталкивались. на форуме 100500 тем
<owncreator> Привет
#ubuntu-ru 2018-04-26
<aleksei`> утра всем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> когда там уже? по средне восточному или западному
<aleksei`> день релиза, где аншлаг? )
<SergeyIT> аншлаг еще не зарегался здесь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> уже сервера обновили? iso собрали
<aleksei`> пЫчалька что не зарегался
<aleksei`> а я вчера взял и до 16.04 обновился
<aleksei`> и чёто както рам начало всё хавать с чафканьем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тебе рамы жалко? в 2018 году
<SergeyIT> вчера обновлял 18.04.. а сегодня уже новое ядро. Могут сегодня накосячить в спешке, как уже было...
<aleksei`> JohnDoe_71Rus, я ваще жмотяра )
<andrex> рамовый еврей
<andrex> ставь генту там даже кеды ее не жрут
<andrex> если не пользовать алфа версии кутей
<andrex> ктотрые вечно текут
<JohnDoe_71Rus> slitaz
<andrex> lfs
<andrex> dos
<andrex> будь каксерожа))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> freeDOS
<andrex> bios
<JohnDoe_71Rus> monitor rk-86
<andrex> забить и уехать лесом
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://demin.ws/blog/russian/2012/10/07/rk86-sram/
<andrex> еще один калькулятор
<JohnDoe_71Rus> эх. это такая же история как https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/27/Apple_I.jpg
<andrex> о деревянный калькултор
<JohnDoe_71Rus> деревянный калькулятор это вот https://imgur.com/g9e45Kl
<andrex> ооооооооо супер эвм
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: завтра-послезавтра метров 300-400 обновами прилетит небось
<andrex> я даже незнаю какое у меня ведро
<andrex> эх
<andrex> узналь
<andrex> Linux tux 4.15.17-65.current
<andrex> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 4.16.5; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is unknown; the latest beta kernel is 4.17-rc2.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот кстати. на kernel ubutu  linux-image-4.15.15-041515-generic а в бетке 18.04 4.15.0-15 как они соотносятся ? кто молодей
<andrex> просто первое это ночная сборка бета альфа мега пега дрега глюк
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а вот не ночная
<andrex> самая что ни есть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.15.15/ на ночнуху не похожа
<andrex> ибо там тестовые версии
<andrex> даже у них  на вике написано)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тогда обновляют реже раза в сутки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<andrex> ну как хотят так и обновляют) зависит нашли чето и исправили или нет)
<andrex> вобщем
<andrex> есть репы не для людей
<andrex> а это ваще не для недля людей
<andrex> и суть ночных сборок не втом что их собирают каждую ноч а втом что их собирают пьяные индусы с паркинсоном
<JohnDoe_71Rus> то есть это ваниль но с убунтовым конфигом ядра. без патчей убунты
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так я на этом уже сколько лет живу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> System:    Host: bionic Kernel: 4.15.0-20-generic i686 bits: 32 Desktop: LXDE (Openbox 3.6.1) Distro: Ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<JohnDoe_71Rus> все, я соскочил с беты?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кирилицу в консоли так и не починили изкоробки
<andrex> Ъ линуксойдам оно нафиг ненадо
<andrex> вобще помоему ни в одном дистре нет норм кирилки в консоле))
<andrex> без настройки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну setupcon работает. но вот изкоробки квадратики. хотя еще во времена 16.хх на хабре был проведен анализ, сделан патч и принят в апстрим
<andrex> санкции
<andrex> ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> раздолбайство скорей
<andrex> просто во всех остальных языках все это работает и без танцев с бубнами окоря кириллицы и производных
<andrex> такшто всем пофиг))
<andrex> если смотреть от тех кто ее пользует в большинстве
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у китайцев тоже работает изкоробки?
<andrex> да они почти и не пишут иероглифами в на компах
<andrex> и да работает
<andrex> просто видать такой вот корявый шрифт стоит в котором нет кириллицы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не, там вроде заморочка с фреймбуфером была. помнишь раньше плимут отключали и прочие танцы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://www.linux.com/sites/lcom/files/styles/rendered_file/public/fig-1_10.png?itok=bHOxrZk9
<JohnDoe_71Rus> входишь в консоли а 2 строчки про пакаджи квадратиками
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://i.stack.imgur.com/RYoFl.jpg оно таки существует в природе
<Nastya> Это фиаско! Производители клавиатур не смогли выпустить ничего нормального за последние 10 лет (Кроме Эппл - Эппл молодцы)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> переключение языка "непонятная_хрень"+пробел. вот это фиаско
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а переключать зажатием 3! кнопок. полное и окончательное фиаско
<Nastya> проблемы негров шерифа не волнуют. тем более что ставится на любую клавишу. Хочешь - ставь на капслок. Тебе можно на клавишу точки ставить - все одно ей не пользуешься
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну так с клавиатурой те же проблемы индейцев. сделай какую нравится. сейчас полно фаблабов всяких, опенспейсов.
<andrex> кого я вижу. сама настя решила почтить нас своим присутсвием))
<andrex> ураа товаристчи
<andrex> и да ноутбучных квлав как у еблока есть дофига и больше
<andrex> они ничего нового не изабрели
<andrex> ну, в прочем, как и всегда.
<andrex> а вот клавиатуры в большинстве свое. стали дерьмом потому что китаяцы
<andrex> даже пластик хрупкий как шкарлупа яичная блин)
<andrex> у нас на складе одну уронили в коробке так от нее кусок отвалился))
<andrex> 9и я спать
<andrex> злые вы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ты топик то поменял?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ru to: Ubuntu Russian - Official IRC channel | Прочтите правила: http://goo.gl/ef85w Скачать: http://goo.gl/EVdTg | Текущая версия: 16.04 LTS | Бот-помощник: !help | FAQ: http://goo.gl/xFjsu | Перед тем, как задать вопрос - прочтите http://goo.gl/MQjd9
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus: you're velcome:)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ru to: Ubuntu Russian - Official IRC channel | Прочтите правила: http://goo.gl/ef85w Скачать: http://goo.gl/EVdTg | Текущая версия: 18.04 LTS | Бот-помощник: !help | FAQ: http://goo.gl/xFjsu | Перед тем, как задать вопрос - прочтите http://goo.gl/MQjd9
<andrex> а вот теперб все
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus: тока оно еще досих пор бета
<andrex> не успивають
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я днем лубунту на флешке обновил. походу бетка автоматом на релиз соскакивает
<aleksei`> а хде же релиз?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> релиз на кусту повис
<aleksei`> прямо рифма получилась
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так и писалось
<JohnDoe_71Rus> прям руки чешутся обновить. но знаю, низя
<aleksei`> ))
<aleksei`> у меня чесались долго долго с 14 на 16 обновиться
<aleksei`> вот наконец почесал)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не, я 16 пропущу
<aleksei`> 16 уже можн ставить, более менее допилили уже )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да уже половина софта на твою 16 не ставится. зависимостей нет. и не собирается
<aleksei`> с гита собрать можно
<aleksei`> точто надо
<aleksei`> или снапами пробовать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а вот фиг. понадобится какая нить либа, а из-за нее пол системы обновлять
<aleksei`> это да, бывает такое, но редко
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как всегда с самым нужным
<Nastya> сделай какую нужно... все клави атуры в продаже делятся либо на клавы из 90-х, либюо на геймерские клавиатуры с убогим дизайном и звуком как у печатающей машинки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> собери свой flavour
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а кстати, оптимус уже перестал быть лучшей клавиатурой всех времен? или он к яблоку не подключается
<Nastya> на ней печатать неудобно
<Nastya> как концепт она норм, но как клавиатура для набора - ужасно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ты пробовала?
<Nastya> конечно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> что бы понять что клава стоящая мало 10 минут потыкать букафки. надо недели 2-4 плотно на ней поработать
<Nastya> нет, если клавиши заедают от перекоса, то две недели не нужны
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "вы неправильно держите устройство" (С)
<Nastya> неплохие клавиатуры делает майкрософт - самая удобная клава которая у меня была - натурал э
<Nastya> натурал эргономик 4000
<Nastya> но у нее нет подсветки, которая мне нужна очень сильно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> какое громадное убожество. занимает весь стол
<Nastya> зато она удобная
<Nastya> хотя по современным меркам ход клавиш у нее большой и ощущение будет как хождение по матрасу
<Nastya> кстати, выяснилось что старый монитор без ХДМИ и не умеет подключаться к новому макбуку. Потому еду за новым монитором.
<Nastya> Поскажиет, какой размер сторон брать  чтоб два окна текста влазило наиболее комфортно?
<SergeyIT> релиз опаздывает?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нууу, какие тут могут быть вопросы. только 27" 5K и никаких компромисов
<Nastya> [хорошо, а какую модель брать?
<aleksei`> SergeyIT: релиза может и не будет сегодня
<aleksei`> они как заморозили, так разморозить не могут никак
<Nastya> так там же не ЛТС будет? Зачем ставить не ЛТС?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Nastya: модель только одна возможная https://www.apple.com/ru/shop/buy-mac/imac-pro оно как монитор умеет работать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и клава в комплекте
<aleksei`> опаа, а вичат уже аж 1.4)
<Nastya> пока склоняюсь к Antergos
<SergeyIT> сегодня собрали, но в релиз не выложили
<aleksei`> ночью выложат
<aleksei`> или под утро
<aleksei`> если не ошибаюсь с 14 лтской так было, тоже под утро только залили
<SergeyIT> я не помню, но в какой-то сразу баги полезли (я первый релиз с 10.04 никогда не ставил)
<SergeyIT> ой - с 8.04 )
<aleksei`> ну баги в 10.04 полезли или в 9.04 )
<aleksei`> давно это было
<andrex> aleksei`: с разморозкой 2.1
<SergeyIT> бету-2 убрали, щас заливать будут, похоже
<andrex> а антергос это арч перековыреный
<aleksei`> мда, temp1 6280oC
<aleksei`> прям всё плавится должно
<SergeyIT> у тебя градус неправильный
<andrex> aleksei`: щас в космос улетит) с такими температурами))
<aleksei`> SergeyIT: а какой правильный? 40? )
<aleksei`> andrex: уже из космоса вещаю ...
<andrex> правильный цельсий
<aleksei`> ну вы меня поняли, это самое главное
<andrex> правильный который не кажет 6к
<andrex> утя датчики обдолбаные)
<andrex> им кажется что они на солнце летят
<aleksei`> это psensor обдолбался после обновы до 16.04, не выдержал он такого
<SergeyIT> вот никогда не обновлялся до следующей лтс и не видел такого
<aleksei`> а вот то что Tizen студия на 16.04 забабахалась без проблем с зависимостями и костылей - уже радует
<aleksei`> SergeyIT: ты счасливый человек
<SergeyIT> почему.?
<aleksei`> ну раз не видел такого ...
<SergeyIT> не обновляйся так и тоже счастье тебе будет
<aleksei`> ну дык руки чесались ведь ...
<aleksei`> ну что там? есть релиз? я могу уже спать идти? )
<SergeyIT> ничего,нет, да
<SergeyIT> появилась директория release/
<SergeyIT> С РЕЛИЗОМ
<SergeyIT> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/18.04/release/
<andrex> ура
 * andrex пошел опять спать
<andrex> и ваще у меня дож
<SergeyIT> спи спокойно теперь
#ubuntu-ru 2018-04-27
<andrex> о скрожа обновился
<andrex> )
<SergeyIT> где7
<SergeyIT> у меня 18 с ноября на одном из компов
<andrex> а серавно
<andrex> у вас питон не умеет в ссл
<andrex> седня епалсо с этим
<andrex> (
<andrex> вобщем то кути ломают то питон
<andrex> надоели
<andrex> лучше все из сырцов заведомо возможно вероятно рабоче))
<andrex> о у когото гном сигфолтицо
<SergeyIT> подозреваю, что у тебя
<andrex> неа
<SergeyIT> обыдно ))
<andrex> Gargravarr | EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MgFZKmdX23/ .xession-errors
<andrex> Gargravarr | note this is from about an hour ago, not from the most recent attempt to
<andrex>            | log in
<andrex> иGargravarr | also, yes, there's one dmesg entry for 'segfault': [  328.936841]        │ _ruben_
<andrex>                      │                    | gnome-shell[6767]: segfault at 20 ip 00007fa0506aa55d sp
<andrex> както так))
<andrex> 18.4
<andrex> ))
<andrex> не взлетает у него
<SergeyIT> уже работает
<andrex> неа))
<andrex> сказали прибить иксы и юзать link2
<andrex> итд)
<andrex> чтобы загуглить эту хрень или написть багрепорт
<andrex> гады гугл аналитику забанили теперь не все пашет в видосах
<SergeyIT> сырая еще 18.04... с lubuntu проще... хотя тоже мудрят ненужное
<andrex> и печельно что у автора aqemu нет времени на пилинг своег детища) надо искать тех кто помогать будет))
<andrex> щас чето все чаще встречаются проекты которые раз в 2 года начинают шевелиться
<SergeyIT> это да... и в lubuntu тоже так - lxqt начинают прикручивать, когда ее еще нет стабильной
<andrex> ужась)
<andrex> блинский а я назло еще аккаунт на форуме похерил из за гмыла)
<andrex> надо свой почтовик заводить и интернет))
<Guest73782> - help
<andrex> @mode +r
<andrex> @op
 * andrex сидит читает спам и ржот
<SergeyIT> хде?
<andrex> в почте
<andrex> какието займы какието карты какието заработки по 3щ к в день
<andrex> ппц)
<andrex> я туда не заходил уже го а они стараются)
<andrex> д
<SergeyIT> у меня mail.ru выкидывает это - я  и не смотрю
<andrex> мыло ру уже давно прибил)
<andrex> его дофига где забанили
<andrex> собственно по этому и забил))
<SergeyIT> я не сталкивался с этим (20 лет уже)
<SergeyIT> видать мы по разным дорогам ходим )
<andrex> угу
<andrex> еще их ломают часто
<andrex> я щас вобще где надо зарегаться тупо пользую временный ящик регаюсь и все я щик потом сносится через день))
<SergeyIT> вечра
<SergeyIT> а кому и ночера
<yokowka> приветъ меня читаешь?
<SergeyIT> нет
<yokowka> Серёга, приветъ! Какъ тему скачаную для гнома перенести въ папку /usr/share/themes пишетъ система  - нет права на создание в месте назначения?)
<SergeyIT> !sudo
<ubuntuhelp> sudo — команда для запуска программ с привилегиями суперпользователя (root). Более подробную информацию Вы можете найти на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo . Sudo для !GUI приложений: !Gksu (Gnome, XFCE), !Kdesudo (KDE).
<SergeyIT> !man sudo
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='man sudo'
<SergeyIT> !man
<ubuntuhelp> man (от англ. manual — руководство) — команда Unix, предназначенная для форматирования и вывода справочных страниц. См. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Man_(%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B4%D0%B0_Unix)
<SergeyIT> cp --help
<SergeyIT> чтобы аттрибуты файлов правильные были
<SergeyIT> Исчо?
<yokowka>  Серёга, сложно. По рабоче-крестьянски какъ?
<SergeyIT> "дорогу осилит идущий..."
<SergeyIT> https://itshaman.ru/articles/7/komandy-linux
<SergeyIT> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=14535.15
<yokowka> поясню. хочу поменять тему въ шелл, она теперь въ твик тул съ восклицательным знаком, нет выбора темъ.... что сделать чтобы мною скачаные темы появились въ виде списка выбора?
<SergeyIT> прочитать как ставить темы и выполнить (за 10+ лет ни разу тем не ставил)
<SergeyIT> и кончай везде Ъ вставлять!
<yokowka> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=172495.0 делаю, а возле гном шел треугольник с восклицательным знаком
<SergeyIT> а не смущает - 2011 год?
<yokowka> смущает. при наличии убунту 18.04.... помоги))
<SergeyIT> у меня sparkylinux c LxQt
<SergeyIT> а на других компах lubuntu
<SergeyIT> и свистелками... никогда не интересовался
<SergeyIT> ищи что-то подобное  http://compizomania.blogspot.com/2018/02/communitheme-ubuntu-18041710.html
<yokowka> Да. Учиться и учиться. И на томъ - благо дарю.
<SergeyIT> https://omgubuntu.ru/ubuntu-18-04-nie-budiet-vkliuchat-v-siebia-novuiu-tiemu-oformlieniia/
<SergeyIT> не все так просто в этом мире.... и не стоит тратить время на всякую ерунду
#ubuntu-ru 2018-04-28
<anderx> артуса видать в армию забрали))
<anderx> в укрмию
<SergeyIT> почему так решил?
<anderx> ну у них там война и черное море еще не докопали)
<Nastya> Счастье то какое, 18.04 выкатили.
<Nastya> Оно работает или лучше пока не ставить?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> куда ставить? на макбук
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://mydebianblog.blogspot.ru/2006/07/shipitubuntucom.html в то время они для powerpc сборки тоже рассылали
#ubuntu-ru 2018-04-29
<toly> всем привет
<Necrosporus> What is live session login in ubuntu livecd?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а веселое название у свежего релиза :) https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=beaver Механическая/Заводная ...
<Chronosms> msg chanserv register luafkcm682 chronosms@mail.ru
<andrex> релиз, говори ли они,меняй топик, говорили они)) а вот фиг вам)) 16.4 еще не обновляется до 18.4)) знчит не релиз а так прешка))
<JohnDoe7> и не будет, до июля
<JohnDoe7> *ubuntu-17.10 обновится через несколько дней после выхода 18.04, а *ubuntu-16.04 обновится после выхода *ubuntu-18.04.1, которое запланировано на конец июля
<JohnDoe7> от оно чё, михалыч
<andrex> это мы в курсе)
<andrex> но я решил на бсд свалить
<andrex> и обломалсо
<andrex> мойноут не умеет норм в mbr а цуко бсд не умеет норм в efi
<andrex>  есть конечно вариант kvm и полрубить туда винт и у становть))
<JohnDoe7> третий вариант дописать в бсд норм efi
<andrex> это лень
<andrex> над инсталятор колупать
<andrex> или дисковую фигню потому что оно ломает диски))
<andrex> а потом либо сразу вываливается в ошибку либо в конце виснет)
<andrex> с текстового  ак вобще не реально
<andrex> дапускается в корявом разрешении и там одни полоски))
<andrex> но я смог и ито все крашнулось на разметке диска))
<JohnDoe7> в разделе автоудаляемые находятся пакеты которые никем не используюся или могут быть программы которые их используют но не имеют в зависимостях/рекомендованных?
<andrex> это пакеты которые либо устрали либо были нужны для установки какойто фигни
<andrex> аре*
<andrex> так что все что apt autoremove нифига ниначто не повлияет
<andrex> да и clean
<andrex> или были помечены для удаления
<andrex> но вот последнее может быть фейлом иногда
<Sergey_IT> ку
<sun4i> а где все
#ubuntu-ru 2019-04-22
<outZoNe> привет
<Bodeh> Здравствуйте. Подскажите, если "lspi |grep -i vga" выдал "VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0b)" на железе Nvidia Geforce 840M - это излечимо?
<diskin> Bodeh, привет, наверно там две видеокарты?
<diskin> https://askubuntu.com/questions/580961/is-my-graphics-card-being-used-and-if-so-why-doesnt-it-show-as-vga-compatible-c
<diskin> lspci|grep 3D
<Bodeh> да, в 3D показывает Nvidia
<diskin> So: you're fine; perfect job! Don't break anything! Take a system backup... ;-)
<diskin> пишут что все ок!
<Bodeh> но графический режим не работает :(
<diskin> Bodeh, а ошибка какая?
<Bodeh> знать бы. сносил дрова Нвидии начисто, ставил заново - а процесс установки зависает
<Bodeh> сносил, ставил nouveau - черный экран и  логах не найден дисплей вообще
<Bodeh> я, увы, ламер :)
<diskin> а если в биосе выключить нвидию и оставить только intel?
<Bodeh> нет там такой настройки
<diskin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia тут кое-что описано по методам поиска неисправностей
<diskin> https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-nvidia-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<Bodeh> diskin, ubuntu-drivers devices не срабатывает у меня :(
<diskin> Bodeh, что выдает?
<Bodeh> пустоту
<diskin> молча выходит?
<Bodeh> да
<diskin> а ubuntu-drivers debug ?
<Bodeh> но ubuntu-drivers debug вываливает кучу
<diskin> выложи эту кучу в paste ?
<Bodeh> а как это сделать в терминале? В файлик вывод я вроде умею... а дальше-то как?
<diskin> ubuntu-drivers debug | pastebinit
<Bodeh> О, удобная весч, надо запомнить
<Bodeh_x> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tnMdxd9vzJ/
<diskin> Bodeh_x, посмотри https://community.acer.com/en/discussion/comment/544817/#Comment_544817
<diskin> модель не точно такая, но все же
<diskin> еще интересная команда: inxi -G
<Bodeh> ввёл - и молчание зависшее
<Bodeh> или её от sudo надо
<diskin> не, у меня от юзера сработало
<diskin> посмотри еще https://linuxmint.com.ru/viewtopic.php?p=52012#p52012
<Bodeh> diskin, не, молчит оно
<Bodeh> хотя сам inxi выдает выхлоп
<diskin> ну попробуй проделать то, что советуют по ссылке https://community.acer.com/en/discussion/comment/544817/#Comment_544817
<diskin> а я ушел...
<Bodeh> diskin, спасибо, BR
#ubuntu-ru 2019-04-24
<TomFarr> ПЯПЯПЯПЯПЯ???
<groudon_> япяпяпяпяп
<TomFarr> пяпя?
<SergeyIT> gzgzgzgz
<TomFarr> всем смеяться 5 минут
<TomFarr> продлевать будете?
<andrex> продливаем
<SergeyIT> ппп-переведи (
<groudon_> xn
<Bodeh_x> Здравствуйте. подскажите ламеру: имею ноут с двойной видеокартой Nvidia Geforce 840 + intel. Снёс дрова, долго пытался поставить обратно, наконец сумел, но теперь на седьмой консоли чернота, хотя splash отрабатывает.
#ubuntu-ru 2019-04-25
<SergeyIT> ку
<andrex> й
<SergeyIT> что-то у тебя настроение не очень
<andrex> SergeyIT, а сглаз по irc снимаете?
<SergeyIT> запросто - выкладывай
<andrex> ничосе)
<SergeyIT> а чего такого - scrot или на крайний случай фотик в телефоне - снимут и распечатать можно )
<Bodeh> подскажите, как вывод на экран от программы startx выложить в pastebinit через консоль?
<andrex> startx | pastebinit
<andrex> и вобще удали ксорк конф и пробуй пускать service *dm start
<Bodeh> Вы пытаетесь загрузить пустой документ
<Bodeh> xorg.conf in /etc/X11?
<andrex> хмм и постить надо лог а не вылоп ксорга. ксорг при краше об этом пишет
<andrex> https://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/nvidia-optimus
<andrex> яб вобще вырубил нивидию и забил на нее
<Bodeh> andrex, теперь экран мигает: выключенный черный, включенный черный с курсором на секунду-две. в консоли переключиться не успеваю, но по мельканию вижу они есть
<andrex> лог смотри
<andrex> мне вобще это ни очем не говорит
<andrex> кроме того что все воломато
<andrex> п
<andrex> и какойто рукожоп ставил драйвер
<Bodeh> Я и ставил :)
<andrex> вобще снеси его нафиг
<Bodeh> а как мне цветомузыку остановить? по питанию ронять?
<andrex> да как хочешь
<andrex> а я спать
<andrex> по идее сами должны отрубиться или пользовать sysrq K
<andrex> с tty тебя будет выбрасывать в иксы и нифига не успеешь сделать) пака эту карусель не прибьешь
<andrex> Bodeh, гугли про oiptimus linux
<andrex> и страдай)
<Bodeh> ну я по питанию ребутнул, а оно снова-здорова мелькает после загрузки. То, что у меня видюха дерьмо я уже знаю. я уже все стадии прошёл - гнев, отрицание, тоска и т.д.
<andrex> удали драйвер который ставил
<Bodeh> а как его грамотно снести, ставил через ubuntu-devices
<andrex> apt purge nvidia-чето там
<andrex> и дуй в арче вики раз по оптимусу на убуту нет доков нормальных..
#ubuntu-ru 2019-04-26
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хехе https://imgur.com/gallery/hlU5DT0
<SergeyIT> до чего смарты людей доводят (
<vamadir> Привет всем! :) Кто нибудб может подсказать как узнать точные характеристики камня? На руках появился E5-2682v4 только на сейте intel ничего нет о нем
<andrex> да ну?
<andrex> https://en.wikichip.org/wiki/intel/xeon_e5/e5-2682_v4
<andrex> и lscpu
<vamadir> andrex ну это же не официальная вики. А на самом сайте нет информации. Камень на руках (в пакете), нет возможности загрузится и потестить. Поэтому и спрашиваю
<vamadir> Я почему спрашиваю, хотелось бы узнать примерную стоимость нового, чтобы с ориентироваться сколько будет бу
<andrex> тебе вгугол
<andrex> и да
<andrex> не сорентируешся
<andrex> ибо бу он может стоить от 0 до бесконечности
<vamadir> если бы я нашел информацию в гугле, я бы сюда не пришел
<andrex> зависит от еврея продовца
<andrex> логика да
<vamadir> Просто мне предложили камень, и спрашивают за сколько возьму. Камень 100% рабочий, но у меня нет сервера на LGA2011-3
<andrex> и нафиг он те нужен?
<andrex> ибо мать стоит как 2 камня этих
<vamadir> ^))) хз вдруг пригодится
<andrex> а мы тут причем?
<vamadir> Хотел спросить у людей, характеристики и стоимость. Обычно на сайте Интел есть инфо по стоимости
<vamadir> Вдруг кто в курсе. Тут же много системщиков
<SergeyIT> так вопрос интелу задай
<SergeyIT> может это подделка
<vamadir> ок. Спасибо
<andrex> у тебя 100к есть?
<andrex> и судя по всему он 1 не работает
<andrex> тоесть тебе еще 1 надо и 2х сокетную мать
<andrex> или китайскую мать
<SergeyIT> ты чего ругаешься?
<andrex> а потому что нефиг)
<andrex> это я еще добрый
<vamadir> эм... 100к есть )
<andrex> ну значит надо гдето 230к
<andrex> на 2 проца и мать
<SergeyIT> а память?
<andrex> или 110к на мать и хуанан из картона)
<vamadir> так там обычная ecc ddr4
<andrex> она стоит как сбитый боенг)
<vamadir> хуанан??
<andrex> ну если китайцы придумали то да хуанан))
<SergeyIT> мне 100к стоило собрать комп с плохоньким процом...
<andrex> но сомневаюсь)
<andrex> угу а тут он берет кота в мешке
<vamadir> а там точно заведется серверный cpu?
<andrex> причем ему придется купить еще один такойже)
<SergeyIT> vamadir, собери и нам расскажешь
<andrex> С612 или X99 ищи платы))
<vamadir> andrex спасибо, значит ты предлагаешь брать. Примерно за 100
<SergeyIT> https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/E5-2660V4-Original-Intel-Xeon-E5-2660V4-2-1GHZ-14-Cores-35MB-SmartCache-E5-2660-V4/32812347332.html
<SergeyIT> искатель, блин
<andrex> на авитах примерно также стоит
<andrex> он уж снчят с производства
<vamadir> SergeyIT спасибо, но это же али. Там и челябинский метеорит был. Но хотябы по стоимости понятно. Только меня смущает что на сайте интела нет инфы (
<SergeyIT> так спроси, не укусят же
<andrex> и не будет оно производилось для производителей железа
<andrex> аля леново
<SergeyIT> типа такого - https://unitmarket.ru/cisco-ucs-spl-b200m4-a1?frommarket=https://market.yandex.ru/catalog--protsessory-cpu/55330/list?text=xeon%20e5%202680%20v4&ymclid=15562842957579311352000026
<andrex> Lenovo RD450 тип такого
<andrex> и может вобще тупо не взлететь на левой матери
<vamadir> Имеется ввиду что этот проц с железа кого-то из вендоров? И просто так его не купишь, только вместе в железом. я правильно понял
<vamadir> блин печально будет 100 выкинуть если камень на другом железе не заведется
<andrex> тебе 2 камня надо
<andrex> он 1 не работает)
<andrex> яб уже давно послал это все нафиг
<vamadir> ))) жесть
<vamadir> ладно спасибо
<andrex> тожечтоли бизнес устроить
<andrex> сдохла мать и 1 проц продать 2 рой за цену интересную))
<SergeyIT> сохрани... с годами будет ценится все больше и больше
<andrex> у меня 4 говна лежит незнаю куда сохранить))
<andrex> выкину наверное
<vamadir> только скажи где выкинуть хочешь ))
<andrex> нафиг те оптероны нужны?
<andrex> под g34
<vamadir> )) вдруг пригодится
#ubuntu-ru 2019-04-27
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну вот чего за фигня. неттоп грузится нормально. но стоит прицепить https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1OQ27SpXXXXa2XVXXq6xXFXXXN/USB-Media-IR-Wireless-Mouse-Remote-Control-Controller-USB-Receiver-For-Laptop-PC-Computer-Center-Windows.jpg_640x640.jpg
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и стопорит на меню груб, надо тыкнуть enter
<JohnDoe_71Rus> без него нет отсчета.
<Bodeh> Подскажите нубу, как правмльно скопировать папку пользователя из /home - чтобы скопировать все файлы, но не укатать по ссылкам копии системных папок?
<diskin> Bodeh, а что за копии системных папок в home?
<Bodeh> diskin, хард и симлинки
<Bodeh> кстати, подскажите, если я копирую на NTFS, у меня все права на файлы слетят нахрен?
<diskin> -P, --no-dereference -               never follow symbolic links in SOURCE
<diskin> есть такой параметр
<andrex> учи tar
<diskin> если хочешь, чтобы права остались, создай tar
<diskin> вово
<Bodeh> ну я в интернетах нашёл команду с таром, тарю уже второй час
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus, GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<andrex> если не прокатит выкинуть нафиг груб))
<andrex> или смириться
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: grub_timeout_style=hiden grub_timeout=10. и самое интересное что без дополнительной клавиатуры, с родной не стопается
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT вроде как задепрекейтили
<Sergey_IT> ку
<andrex> й
<Sergey_IT> вывел напряжене батарейки на панель
<andrex> cmos?
<Sergey_IT> ага
<andrex> нафиг)))
<Sergey_IT> удобно, на новой материнке тестером не подкопаться
<andrex> после гашения светы если сбрасывается биос то надо менть))) все
<andrex> весь мониторинг батарейки))
<Sergey_IT> зачем мучатся? Посмотрел и все )
<Sergey_IT> так спокойнее
<andrex> низнаю) я тя видать не понимать)
<Sergey_IT> ну так достало на 286 машинке за батарейкой биоса следить...
<Sergey_IT> надо, кстати перепаять..
<andrex> они еще подаются боченки эти??
<Sergey_IT> да
<Sergey_IT> в другом устройстве надавно села (27 лет отработала), я и не знал, что она там есть. Пришлось блок разобрать и обнаружить... а она на 2.4 В
<JohnDoe_71Rus> верней не задепрекейтили а вот Warning: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported
<andrex> значит выкинуть нафиг груб
<andrex> у тя же новая мать с efi все дела
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ты совсем не читаешь. это нетбук, там биос
<andrex> видать оочень дрений недобук
<andrex> викинь его нафиг
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем? он кино показывает на телеке
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пока тестировал пользовался штатной клавиатурой и тачем. а спрятал за телек и прицепил лентяйку и вот такой фокус
<JohnDoe_71Rus> похоже на это https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/797544 вместо счетчика просто ждет ввода пользователя.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT=5 не помогло
<JohnDoe_71Rus> без этого ir приемника грузит нормально без задержек
<Noomad> привет
<tomfarr_> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tomfarr_, Failed!
<tomfarr_> ok
<tomfarr_> ping
<ubuntuhelp> tomfarr_, Понг понг понг...
<Sergey_IT> !ask же
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ask \xd0\xb6\xd0\xb5'
<tomfarr_> я вот irssi собираю в Эльбрусе
<tomfarr_> не выходит ни черта
<tomfarr_> завёлсо!!!
#ubuntu-ru 2019-04-28
<Bodeh> Здравствуйте. Подскажите, в какой лог смотреть, чтобы понять причину некорректного завершения работы системы?
<diskin> привет. а что с ней произошло? зависла?
<diskin> бывает, что нет следов.. у меня так было, или не нашел. смотреть можно в kern.log, syslog
<Bodeh> diskin, когда я делаю выключение или рестарт, система делает красивую анимацию завершения работы, которая крутится бесконечно. но если переключаюсь в Ctrl-Alt-F1 - там как бы консоль, но не работающая, в остальных - тишина. приходится выключать по пита
<Bodeh> нию.
<diskin> Bodeh, стабильно такое происходит?
<Bodeh> да. причем было даже когда я запускал с лайвюсб ту же xubuntu 19.04
<diskin> посмотри те логи, что я написал
<diskin> и еще, попробуй сделать из той виртуально консоли (ctrl-alt-F1) sudo restart
<diskin> и посмотри, на чем оно запнется
<diskin> или sudo shutdown -h now
<diskin> вот еще по теме:
<diskin> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1150517
<diskin> https://askubuntu.com/questions/764568/ubuntu-16-04-hangs-on-shutdown-restart
<Bodeh> diskin, сделал так: убрал в грубе quiet splash и стал ребутать. хвост: Reached target Reboot. потом через минуту: system-udevd[393]: Giving up waiting for workers to finish. и system-udevd[393]: Event loop failed: connection timed out
<Bodeh> diskin, при этом если я гружусь в рекавери мод и деаю там ребут - оно ребутится.
 * Bodeh смотрит на китайскую грамоту логов
<Bodeh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8n5VkqRDdM/
<andrex> Bodeh_w, попробуй вырубить acpi
<Bodeh_w> andrex, а как это сделать правильно?
<andrex> acpi=off
<andrex> в параметрах груба
<Bodeh_w> прописал, гружу. не грузит вообще. Экран не горит, вентиляторы не жужжат, хард не хрустит. Консолей не вижу - экран выключен
<andrex> понятно
<andrex> значит не прокатит)
<Bodeh_w> как его выключить теперь?
<andrex> ребутнуть и все
<andrex> если конечно прописал в параметрах а не в конфиг
<andrex> если в конфиг то через лифку
<diskin> а нельзя разве меню граба вызвать какой-то клавишей, в момент загрузки, и там отключить?
<andrex> можно
<diskin> оно загрузится, и тогда поменять в конфиге
<Bodeh_w> в конфиг. Но у меня заранее 3 сеунды грубменю выводится. так что успеваю поправить
<andrex> но это сложна и не понятна же
<Bodeh_w> через е
<andrex> ))
<diskin> вот видишь, все понятно )
<diskin> непонятно только какого х.. оно виснет при останове
<diskin> Bodeh_w, а ядро какое?
<diskin> uname -a
<Bodeh_w> andrex, я уже неделю мучился, когда у меня дрова на нвидию сломались, так что )
<diskin> а, в логе есть же версия ядра
<diskin> 5.0.0-13-generic
<Bodeh_w> угу. ядрышко свежее вроде.
<diskin> хмм.. у меня меньше на 18.04: 4.15.0-47-generic
<Bodeh_w> у меня 19
<Bodeh_w> 18 у меня не стартует ливюсб
<diskin> а что за система это?
<Bodeh_w> клятая нвидиа
<Bodeh_w> xubuntu 19.04
<diskin> ну можно попробовать еще ядро 5.1 rc поставить
<diskin> https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v5.1-rc6/
<diskin> раз уж у тебя такая свежая система )
<diskin> https://askubuntu.com/a/1042423/596689 еще попробуй
<Bodeh_w> не судьба
<Bodeh_w> может оттого, что на nouveau дровах всё?
<diskin> а, пишут что установка проприетарных исправила проблему
<Bodeh_w> А что за магия REISUO?
<andrex> Bodeh_w, у тяж оптимус?
<andrex> он в биосе не вырубается?
<diskin> REISUB вроде
<diskin> зажимаешь alt+sysrq и с зажатыми этими клавишами третьим пальцем последовательно жмешь R E I S U B
<diskin> B - Boot
<andrex> там еще дрова должны быть чето типо nvidia-optimus или prime или как их там
<Bodeh_w> В биосе вообще никаких настроек с видео нет
<andrex> простые не прокатят
<diskin> а предыдущие клавиши каждая имеют свое назначение
<diskin> U - umount all file systems
<diskin> S - sync disks
<diskin> и т.д.
<andrex> !sysrq
<ubuntuhelp> Вы можете попробовать корректно выключить и перезагрузить компьютер, нажав и удерживая кнопки Alt+PrintScreen, а затем набрать последовательно буквы r, e, i, s, u, b. См: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key http://www.script-coding.info/Dzen_1_7.html#9.
<diskin> такой трюк может не работать, если где-то оно отключено в настройках
<diskin> вроде в свежих версиях убунты отключено по умолчанию
<Bodeh_w> Грр... начал ставить дрова - зависли на depmod :(
<Bodeh_w> как теперь аккуратно разрулить?
<andrex> как как прибить нафиг
<andrex> хуже уже не будет
<Sergey_IT> с каким железом мучаетесь?
<andrex> хмм насколько помню нува с оптимусом норм работала. даже странно
<andrex> гдето на хабре даже статья бяла
<Bodeh_w> Sergey_IT, acer TravelMate-P276-MG nvidia GF 840M
<andrex> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NVIDIA_Optimus
<andrex> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=212766
<Bodeh_w> непонятно, почему с liveusb с 18.04 оно виснет :(
<andrex> cстарая нува и не поддерживает гпу может
<Bodeh_w> но 19.04 работает...
 * Bodeh_w пошёл качать 18.10
<Sergey_IT> https://www.e-katalog.ru/ACER-P276-MG-53RL.htm
<Sergey_IT> с линуксом однако идет
<Bodeh_w> Sergey_IT, И работало же. на 16, 17, 18 версиях. Не всегда гладко, но...
<Bodeh_w> А потом я снёс дрова на видео :) и понеслось
<Bodeh_w> Фуф, дрова на Nvidia вроде поставились, хоть и кривообразно
<Bodeh_w> и глюки с выключением ушли.
<Bodeh_w> Но как теперь правильный dpi найти? а то всё мелкое очень...
<Sergey_IT> видел на форуме... а какой правильный dpi? я просто фонт увеличил, даже не знаю какой dpi
<Bodeh_w> сейчас 96 стоит.
<Sergey_IT> и у меня 96 )
<Bodeh_x> we@we:~$ xrandr
<Bodeh_x> Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 16384 x 16384
<Bodeh_x> eDP-1-1 connected 1920x1080+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 382mm x 215mm
<Sergey_IT> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1920 x 1200, maximum 8192 x 8192
<Sergey_IT> DP-1 connected primary 1920x1200+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 488mm x 297mm
<Sergey_IT> да, у тебя мелковато
<Sergey_IT> у тебя где-то 120 dpi
<Bodeh_x> 128
<Bodeh_w> точнее, 127,6
 * Bodeh_w ржёт: в Chrome не работает Flash
<Sergey_IT> я хром в винду (виртулка) попробовал поставить - жуть с отрисовкой , снес
#ubuntu-ru 2020-04-20
<Sergey_IT> ку
<andrex> Sergey_IT, чо. сожрал плоть господен?
<Sergey_IT> зачем? У меня вчера днюха была ))
<andrex> вот жук
<SKonst> Sergey_IT, поздравляю. сколько годиков, если не секрет?
<Sergey_IT> 66
<Sergey_IT> andrex: чего ругаешься? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Sergey_IT: чё, правда?
<Sergey_IT> JohnDoe_71Rus: что правда? Андрекс точно ругается )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 66
<SKonst> Sergey_IT, 86РК вживую видел? :)
<Sergey_IT> Не обижай ((.... БЭСМ-4.... PDP11. ((   86РК позже появился
#ubuntu-ru 2020-04-22
<vir0id> Салют
<vir0id> Когда релиз? Завтра или в пятницу?
<diskin> vir0id, 20.04 is scheduled to be released some time on April 23rd (there is no set time)
<diskin> см #ubuntu-release-party
<andrex> завтра в пятницу
<diskin> ))
<andrex> написанно же 24 го
<andrex> и то не факт)
<andrex> опять поторопятся и выпустят лагодром
<Sergey_IT> пишу из xubuntu 20.04 (сегодня не обновлял) - не лагодром
<groudon_> Sergey_IT, как работает 20.04? почему xubuntu а ние ubunut?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> почему xubuntu а не lubuntu
<andrex> почему buntu а не debian
<andrex> а почему не почему))
<Sergey_IT> groudon_, посмотрел один раз ubuntu 20.04 - в ней работать невозможно, абсолютно дурацкий интерфейс.
<Sergey_IT> соревнуются с Вин10
<andrex> все для хипсеров малолетних))
<groudon_> Sergey_IT, в убунту там gnome а в xubuntu какой манаджер?
<groudon_> Sergey_IT, может быть ты прав я питаю по тему что не знаю
<stas> он просто другой
#ubuntu-ru 2020-04-23
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ru to: Ubuntu Russian - Official IRC channel | Прочтите правила: http://goo.gl/ef85w Скачать: http://goo.gl/EVdTg | Текущая версия: 20.04 LTS | FAQ: http://goo.gl/xFjsu | Перед тем, как задать вопрос - прочтите http://goo.gl/MQjd9
<vir0id> Текущая версия: 20.04 LTS
<vir0id> Уже в архиве. Я скачал
<vir0id> Кто-то с англ.яз ирка говорит что образ еще не синхронизирован
<Sergey_IT> я пишу из 20.04 (5 месяцев как)
#ubuntu-ru 2020-04-26
<Graduate> Привет
<Graduate> Как дела?
<SKonst> как сажа бела
<Graduate>  я новичок, не подскажите как тут все устроено?
<Graduate> подскажите хороший IRC клиент
<SKonst> kvirc
<Graduate> а какие недостатки по вашему есть у weechat?
<SKonst> для новичка мне кажется слегка не подходит
<SKonst> новичок не знает что такое консоль. а тут внезапно какой-то weechat
<andrex> только вичат только хардкор
<andrex> квирк говно!
<Graduate> имелось ввиду что я новичок в irc
<Graduate> никогда не использовал
<Graduate> вот и спросил классный irc клиент
<Graduate> чтоб разобраться
<SKonst> Graduate, поставь оба
 * andrex испытывает не очень хорошие ассоциации со словом новичек
<SKonst> сравни, и выбери тот который лучше тебе подходит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex:  и какие у тебя ассоциации с Novichok? А-234
<andrex> матершинные
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну это ты зря
<andrex> ну потому что, по идее новичек не означает что он недогадливый или пенюх итд. но часто почему то это так
<SKonst> новичек - это малолетний долбоёб, не знающий русского языка. а новичок - это просто нуб в общем случае
<andrex> ну для меня ночек и новичок одно и тоже) ибо вот.
<SKonst> не пошло видимо с квирком. не смог сервера настроить :)
<andrex> ибо все кто орет что он новичок в итоге оказывается, просто тупым
<SKonst> бывает, да
<andrex> а про русский язык, это хрень. его даже учителя по русскому не все знают)
<andrex> надо синезубый адаптер купить... чето кудато я свой посеял
<Sergey_IT> вырвали?
<andrex> не. куда то кинул, а куда забыл))
<andrex> может вобще выкинул))
<Sergey_IT> у меня тоже где-то валяется, не помню где, не нужен
<andrex> а мне понадобиося
<andrex> а так, да оне нафиг не нуден
<Sergey_IT> у меня вроде встроенный в компе должен быть, не помню
<andrex> в новой маьери есть встроеный. также как и вафля) но он там такое говно, хоть и мать за 30 ку. да и проца нет пока
 * andrex чет заглючил и стал песать какюто хрень)
<vamadir> Привет, есть проблема. Как заставить сохранять адресс Linux, "ip address add 192.168.0.10/24 dev eth0"? После перезагрузки интерфейс пустой
<vamadir> предлогать через /etc/interfaces не нужно. Нужно заставить именно через ip
<andrex> cron
<vamadir> а сам ip не может? Может ключ какой есть?
<andrex> ну можешь еще передать параметры сети ядру через инитрам либо другим удобным способом :D
<vamadir> спасибо
<vamadir> :))
